# Seguimento Meteorológico Livre 2017



## james (1 Jan 2017 às 09:57)

Para já,  o que eu vejo é seca sem fim.  A última saída do GFS  é um filme de terror, seca sem fim durante o período mais chuvoso do ano.
A chuva parece que desistiu de cair no Norte.
Não quero ser lamechas, mas já começa a ser demais, todas as previsões de mudança de padrão têm sido sucessivamente aniquilados à medida que se aproximam os pseudo- eventos.

Não me lembro de algo assim... 


P.S  apesar de tudo, para este evento, o ECM ainda prevê alguma coisa. Vamos ver o que sairá disto já que neste momento o GFS prevê praticamente 0 mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jan 2017 às 10:18)

Boa rega para Lisboa:





Como se vê no interior pouco vai chover...


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Jan 2017 às 10:23)

james disse:


> Para já,  o que eu vejo é seca sem fim.  A última saída do GFS  é um filme de terror, seca sem fim durante o período mais chuvoso do ano.
> A chuva parece que desistiu de cair no Norte.
> Não quero ser lamechas, mas já começa a ser demais, todas as previsões de mudança de padrão têm sido sucessivamente aniquilados à medida que se aproximam os pseudo- eventos.
> 
> ...


Vamos ver mas a 1ª quinzena será seca, não estou a ver isto mudar tão depressa, esperemos é que não se repita o  inverno de 2012...


----------



## james (1 Jan 2017 às 10:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vamos ver mas a 1ª quinzena será seca, não estou a ver isto mudar tão depressa, esperemos é que não se repita o  inverno de 2012...



No Litoral Norte também pouco vai chover. Só deverá chover bem na região de Lisboa e Litoral Oeste, o brinde vai sair - lhes de novo. 

O que eu temo mais é a repetição de 2011/2012. E a semelhança está a ser muita, nessa altura também tivemos uma pequena frente no dia 1 de Janeiro, que foi apenas um interlúdio rápido que se intrometeu no poderoso AA que se formou na altura. 
Se tivermos um remake desse ano, vamos ter que aguardar 3 meses pela mudança de padrão. 
Nem é bom pensar nisso...


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2017 às 10:57)

Estou admirado com  GFS, conseguiu manter uma run relativamente semelhante à anterior  as mais de 300 horas...





Ano novo...GFS novo ?


----------



## jonas (1 Jan 2017 às 11:14)

Snifa disse:


> Estou admirado com  GFS, conseguiu manter uma run relativamente semelhante à anterior  as mais de 300 horas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Era bom, era!
Seria realmente um grande evento, podendo mesmo nevar á cota 0.
Mas até lá.....ja se sabe!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2017 às 11:30)

jonas disse:


> Era bom, era!
> Seria realmente um grande evento, podendo mesmo nevar á cota 0.
> Mas até lá.....ja se sabe!


Até lá vai tudo parar la para os italianos e gregos...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (1 Jan 2017 às 11:35)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Até lá vai tudo parar la para os italianos e gregos...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Exatamente!


----------



## james (1 Jan 2017 às 11:37)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Até lá vai tudo parar la para os italianos e gregos...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk




Acredito tanto nas saídas do GFS como no pai natal. 

Os melhores eventos irão parar com certeza aos italianos,aos gregos, aos turcos,a toda a região do Mediterrâneo Oriental, até na Argélia e no deserto do Sahara nevou. 
Grande inverno que estão a ter, e nos últimos anos também. 

Por cá, temos que nos contentar com os restos meteorológicos...


----------



## DaniFR (1 Jan 2017 às 12:36)

Grande corte na precipitação. Aqui passou de 30 para 3mm.


----------



## ACalado (1 Jan 2017 às 12:46)

De facto começa a não ser muito normal esta instabilidade do GFS com as suas 4 actualizações diárias devia ser muito mais certo pelo menos entre o espaço 0-72h. Neste caso a 24horas continua a não modelar bem e acima de tudo muda radicalmente a nível de precipitação. E se repararem até na intensidade e direcção do vento muda a cada saída do 8 para 80. Começa a levantar nova discussão qual será o melhor modelo o ECMWF ou GFS e quais alternativas são mais fiáveis.
Bom Ano a todos!


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Jan 2017 às 13:02)

ACalado disse:


> De facto começa a não ser muito normal esta instabilidade do GFS com as suas 4 actualizações diárias devia ser muito mais certo pelo menos entre o espaço 0-72h. Neste caso a 24horas continua a não modelar bem e acima de tudo muda radicalmente a nível de precipitação. E se repararem até na intensidade e direcção do vento muda a cada saída do 8 para 80. Começa a levantar nova discussão qual será o melhor modelo o ECMWF ou GFS e quais alternativas são mais fiáveis.
> Bom Ano a todos!


Já deveriam saber que as cut offs são bastante imprevisíveis...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2017 às 16:39)

Com o frio instalado creio que pode nevar a cotas mais baixas Não!!?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (1 Jan 2017 às 16:52)

Para o norte só há seca em perspetiva, quase nem se  vê chuva quanto mais neve.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Jan 2017 às 16:59)

No Nordeste Transmontano a temperatura continua nos negativos ou perto disso a esta hora, por isso acredito que quando entrar a escassa precipitação possa nevar a cotas baixas, talvez neve em Bragança (cidade)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2017 às 18:01)

james disse:


> Para o norte só há seca em perspetiva, quase nem se  vê chuva quanto mais neve.


----------



## jonas (1 Jan 2017 às 18:08)

Charlie Moreira disse:


>


Vamos ver..... O ipma fala em 1200 m...mas com essa temperatura, diria que possam haver surpresas.
Aqui por Paredes estão 5 graus, o que não é muito usual, por isso, trás dos montes deve estar a gelar.

Aliás essa previsão vem contradizer a previsão descritiva.


----------



## james (1 Jan 2017 às 18:46)

Eu estava a falar de chuva a sério. Os valores previstos por esta frente aqui para o Minho, de cerca de 10 mm,qualquer frente de fraca atividade que passe em Julho ou Agosto deixa esse valor. 
Em relação à neve,  falava de cotas baixas. Não há perspetiva de queda de neve a cotas baixas, nem sequer a médias, nos próximos tempos. 

Neste momento não há qualquer perspetiva minimamente com um valor mínimo de probabilidade de um bom evento de chuva ou neve no Norte para os próximos tempos. 

Para já apenas nos resta sonhar com a mudança de padrão...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Jan 2017 às 09:30)

Bom dia... já estou como o outro... avisem-me quando o inverno chegar... ou melhor... quando o AA bazar...
É penoso ver os modelos.


----------



## jorgeanimal (2 Jan 2017 às 10:00)

Andam a perder muito tempo a olhar para modelos. Sempre foram assim....
E ir para a rua? Observar as nuvens e sentir o vento na cara? Fazer as próprias previsões a 12h ou 6h? Pouca choraminguice e mais assertividade sff... 

Edit.. Ah, e um bom ano para todos, isto é, que cheguemos todos ao 31 de dezembro.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Jan 2017 às 11:48)

Sinceramente gostava de saber porque é que para alguns, o fato de alguns membros " choramingarem" faz assim tanta impressão... este espaço foi criado para tal efeito, até compreendo as queixas visto que até agora o inverno tem sido fraco em especial relativamente á chuva.


----------



## james (2 Jan 2017 às 12:10)

Se andar com os cabelos ao vento nos trouxer um inverno a sério , eu assino já por baixo .


----------



## james (2 Jan 2017 às 12:11)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sinceramente gostava de saber porque é que para alguns, o fato de alguns membros " choramingarem" faz assim tanta impressão... este espaço foi criado para tal efeito, até compreendo as queixas visto que até agora o inverno tem sido fraco em especial relativamente á chuva.



Quando se fala com a barriga cheia , os problemas dos outros são  sempre relativizados .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (2 Jan 2017 às 13:48)

Até eu que sou cronicamente anti-choraminguice começo a notar em mim,dadas as circunstâncias, uma costela piegas a querer emergir...


----------



## belem (2 Jan 2017 às 14:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sinceramente gostava de saber porque é que para alguns, o fato de alguns membros " choramingarem" faz assim tanta impressão... este espaço foi criado para tal efeito, até compreendo as queixas visto que até agora o inverno tem sido fraco em especial relativamente á chuva.



Não vejo aqui qualquer post relativamente a uma reação anti-choraminguice, o Davidmpb deve estar a referir-se ao tópico do Seguimento Sul e a mim em concreto.
A ideia com que fiquei é que há pessoas que até acham que este tempo está a afetar a flora natural, o que acho um pouco exagerado, tendo em conta, o que já se passou no passado. A nossa vegetação já passou por muito pior, isto é uma «brincadeira». Mas creio que está tudo sanado, penso que o Joralentejano, já se apercebeu do que eu queria dizer. E até agradeci-lhe por me ter esclarecido sobre os valores medidos por ele (pois realmente tem chovido pouco por lá).
As pessoas podem-se queixar as vezes que quiserem publicamente (há aqui gente que até quer ter frio a sério, mesmo em locais onde tal não é comum e que aí assim poderia ter efeitos nefastos, se fosse prolongado, etc...), mas não se espantem, de uma vez ou outra, alguém reagir, sobretudo, quando se exagera um bocado,


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2017 às 14:05)

E o que menos importa é o que os outros acham ou deixam de achar, estamos no nosso direito. Essas "choraminguices" que alguns reclamam devem-se ao facto de se ver aquilo que não queremos, só tempo seco. O tempo sem chuva é no verão e não agora, mas pronto, para os amantes de sol e tempo seco isso pouco importa, já está mais que concluído que isto não vai mudar de padrão ou dificilmente mudará por isso estamos no direito de reclamar, lamentar ou o quer que seja, aliás, é mesmo para isso que este tópico serve.


----------



## belem (2 Jan 2017 às 14:06)

Enfim...


----------



## 1337 (2 Jan 2017 às 14:22)

A questão nem é tanto a vegetação, apesar de estar a chover muito pouco no norte, ela mantém.se verde porque é inverno. A questão é as barragens, que ao chover 60/70 mm nestes meses mais chuvosos, em que a média é 250 mm, faz muita diferença.


----------



## vitamos (2 Jan 2017 às 14:23)

Eu agradeço é que mais que as choraminguices ou meias choraminguices é que terminem para já as parvoíces se for possível. Querem ser agressivos, vão para uma arena adequada (redes sociais ou assim)


----------



## supercell (2 Jan 2017 às 14:28)

Boas! Já há atividade elétrica ao largo do litoral centro (http://en.sat24.com/en/sp), será que fica pelo mar ou há condições para que evolua para terra?


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2017 às 14:30)

supercell disse:


> Boas! Já há atividade elétrica ao largo do litoral centro (http://en.sat24.com/en/sp), será que fica pelo mar ou há condições para que evolua para terra?


As condições vão melhorar lá para o final do dia.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Jan 2017 às 14:43)

belem disse:


> Não vejo aqui qualquer post relativamente a uma reação anti-choraminguice, o Davidmpb deve estar a referir-se ao tópico do Seguimento Sul e a mim em concreto.
> A ideia com que fiquei é que há pessoas que até acham que este tempo está a afetar a flora natural, o que acho um pouco exagerado, tendo em conta, o que já se passou no passado. A nossa vegetação já passou por muito pior, isto é uma «brincadeira». Mas creio que está tudo sanado, penso que o Joralentejano, já se apercebeu do que eu queria dizer. E até agradeci-lhe por me ter esclarecido sobre os valores medidos por ele (pois realmente tem chovido pouco por lá).
> As pessoas podem-se queixar as vezes que quiserem publicamente (há aqui gente que até quer ter frio a sério, mesmo em locais onde tal não é comum e que aí assim poderia ter efeitos nefastos, se fosse prolongado, etc...), mas não se espantem, de uma vez ou outra, alguém reagir, sobretudo, quando se exagera um bocado,


O problema não é só a flora, é as barragens, tenho a certeza que alguns não sabem como estão os níveis de algumas barragens, é verdade que a flora já aguentou bastante e de certeza que ira aguentar mais uma, também vai depender de como será o verão, se for como o do ano passado, não haja dúvidas que vai sofrer muito. Quanto às barragens, em anos de seca, as barragens costumam estar abastecidas do inverno anterior, desta vez não, está tudo embaixo, nem o outono compensou, os meses estão a ser extremamente secos e algumas barragens já quase que não têm capacidade para outra seca.


----------



## supercell (2 Jan 2017 às 17:20)

Novas descargas ao largo da costa Centro fruto das células em desenvolvimento (http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=13).
Vamos a ver se chega alguma animação para a noite...


----------



## COENTRO (2 Jan 2017 às 17:23)

Confirma-se, que por Sintra a rega está a ser generosa!
Bom ano.



Tiagolco disse:


> O AROME também anda simpático para a tua zona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Célia Salta (2 Jan 2017 às 22:13)

http://www.cmjornal.pt/cm-ao-minuto...r-telhados-em-gouveia?ref=cmaominuto_timeline

Os tornados entraram na moda... Ainda nao foi nada confirmado, mas já falam em mini-tornado


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jan 2017 às 22:20)

Célia Salta disse:


> http://www.cmjornal.pt/cm-ao-minuto...r-telhados-em-gouveia?ref=cmaominuto_timeline
> 
> Os tornados entraram na moda... Ainda nao foi nada confirmado, mas já falam em mini-tornado


Mini tornado...
Bom, do Correio da Manhã também não se pode esperar muito.


----------



## miguel (2 Jan 2017 às 22:34)

tornado com células que nem existiram... típico de quem não entende nada disto... entretanto por aqui fiasco e mais fiasco


----------



## Brito (2 Jan 2017 às 23:22)

boas!!! bom ano 2017 a toda a comunidade forense..

bem este anticiclone já chateia um pouco, o que tem contribuído para umas boas inversões térmicas necessárias ao ecossistema.
mas parece que a coisa vai mudar na segunda quinzena do mês.. o AA tende a subir de latitude, proporcionando a entrada de frentes atlânticas e entradas frias marítimas e/ou continentais. veremos o que nos sai na rifa...


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jan 2017 às 23:25)

Aqui, até estou contente, as barragens de Odeleite e de Beliche armazenaram mais de 30% no mês de Dezembro. Não deixa, de ser um valor surpreendente.  Beliche com 61% de capacidade e Odeleite com 71% de capacidade. Já, temos água para o Verão.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Jan 2017 às 00:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, até estou contente, as barragens de Odeleite e de Beliche armazenaram mais de 30% no mês de Dezembro. Não deixa, de ser um valor surpreendente.  Beliche com 61% de capacidade e Odeleite com 71% de capacidade. Já, temos água para o Verão.


Parece que subestimámos as chuvas de inicio de Dezembro que afectaram em particular o sotavento. Como não existem estações em particular no interior e também membros não fazemos a miníma do que se passa nessas zonas. Certo é que foi notável a subida quando no ano passado quase nem mexeram. O mesmo não se pode dizer no interior Alentejano que continua numa situação grave. Mesmo Odelouca quase não mexeu...


----------



## belem (3 Jan 2017 às 10:08)

joralentejano disse:


> O problema não é só a flora, é as barragens, tenho a certeza que alguns não sabem como estão os níveis de algumas barragens, é verdade que a flora já aguentou bastante e de certeza que ira aguentar mais uma, também vai depender de como será o verão, se for como o do ano passado, não haja dúvidas que vai sofrer muito. Quanto às barragens, em anos de seca, as barragens costumam estar abastecidas do inverno anterior, desta vez não, está tudo embaixo, nem o outono compensou, os meses estão a ser extremamente secos e algumas barragens já quase que não têm capacidade para outra seca.



É uma questão de investigares e veres o que se tem passado ao longo dos últimos anos (podes até ir atrás algumas décadas).
Assim poderás ter uma ideia do número de anos em que chove abaixo do normal ou acima. Quiçá o regime de precipitações esteja a mudar (resta saber se muito ou pouco).
Tal como disse (no outro tópico), já percebi que tem chovido abaixo da norma por aí e espero que a situação normalize.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Jan 2017 às 12:01)

Os frenceses optimistas numa mudança a partir de dia 12:
http://www.lachainemeteo.com/meteo-portugal/ville/previsions-meteo-paradela-97667-0.php

Futurologia talvez!


----------



## james (3 Jan 2017 às 12:09)

Nesta última saída,  o ECM também vê algo, embora de forma ténue,  a partir do dia 12. O GFS  também já viu também algo muito ténue.

Vá lá, pode ser um sinal.

Este AA não me parece que tenha força para resistir durante muito mais tempo. E ainda para mais quando já existem sinais de alteração na circulação no Atlântico Norte. 
A minha aposta vai no sentido de uma mudança de padrão na segunda quinzena deste mês ( talvez até ligeiramente mais cedo). 
Mas é apenas um feeling. 

P. S.  em 2009 o ano também começou com uma pequena frente, depois regressou o AA 1 semana e depois o padrão mudou em grande, como se sabe.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jan 2017 às 13:25)

É normal chover durante vários minutos de forma fraca e o pluviómetro acusar 0mm? Ontem e hoje apesar de ter chovido durante alguns minutos o pluviómetro não mexeu...


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2017 às 13:57)

Meteofan disse:


> É normal chover durante vários minutos de forma fraca e o pluviómetro acusar 0mm? Ontem e hoje apesar de ter chovido durante alguns minutos o pluviómetro não mexeu...



Qual a resolução do pluviómetro? Se for 0.5 mm ou 1 mm só vai acusar quando se atingir esse valor e assim sucessivamente.

Pluviómetros com mais resolução ( como por exemplo 0.2 mm) naturalmente  acusam mais cedo e mais vezes.


----------



## jonas (3 Jan 2017 às 14:17)

Meteofan disse:


> É normal chover durante vários minutos de forma fraca e o pluviómetro acusar 0mm? Ontem e hoje apesar de ter chovido durante alguns minutos o pluviómetro não mexeu...


Pois, no meu acontece o mesmo.
No entanto já vi 0.3 por isso deve ser esta a resolução. ( a minha)


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jan 2017 às 14:51)

jonas disse:


> Pois, no meu acontece o mesmo.
> No entanto já vi 0.3 por isso deve ser esta a resolução. ( a minha)



A minha estação é fraquita custou apenas 100 euros, a resolução dela deve ser fraquita...
A resolução do vento por exemplo é 1 km\h...
O RS que aquilo traz também é minúsculo e pouco eficaz tive de lhe adaptar um RS artesanal para obter valores mais aceitáveis...

Mas por 100 euros nem me posso queixar muito, cumpre...


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2017 às 16:40)

Mini-tornado faz parte da gíria e dificilmente acabará. A malta está habituada a ver tornados dos EUA e depois compara-os com os de PT. Algo semelhante acontece com o 'tromba de água' e os episódios de chuva forte.

Cada vez que houvesse um funil o IPMA devia inundar as redações das agências noticiosas com o glossário meteorológico. Mesmo nos Açores só de vez em quando o meteorologista local diz - de forma excessivamente ténue - que o termo não existe. Obviamente que é insuficiente. Mesmo pessoas que já ouviram da boca do meteorologista que o termo não existe ouvem o jornalista e voltam ao mesmo.

Por falar em minis, para a semana faz o aniversário do Alex. Se o termo ' mini furacão' existisse - e só não existe porque o fenómeno não tem contornos visuais e/ou geográficos facilmente percetíveis - este seria um bom exemplo (no topo da imagem é possível ver as ilhas do G. Central).


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2017 às 17:40)

Modo piegas ON:

Saída horrível do GFS  12 Z é só AA até às 384 horas.   

Modo Optimista ON:

Nem pensar, é apenas uma saída isolada, um devaneio do GFS ao colocar AA sem fim à vista, creio que deverá retirar ( como sempre ) já na próxima saída o AA e colocar boas frentes/depressões e entradas gélidas com neve à cota 0 m


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Jan 2017 às 18:12)

Bem disse aqui que iríamos pagar caro aquele nevão... era fruta a mais...
Já começo a ficar com síndrome de AA Eterno... começo a andar nervoso... ninguém me atura...


----------



## miguel (3 Jan 2017 às 18:53)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bem disse aqui que iríamos pagar caro aquele nevão... era fruta a mais...
> Já começo a ficar com síndrome de AA Eterno... começo a andar nervoso... ninguém me atura...


 
haha já somos 2! Este mês até pelo menos dia 15 ou 20 tá despachado, nem chuvas nem entradas frias... e com isto  a janela para bons eventos invernais  vai se fechando.. venha a Primavera


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jan 2017 às 18:58)

Tanto ECM como GFS estão péssimos, só se vê anticiclone pelo menos até dia 15... Enfim


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Jan 2017 às 19:04)

É que fico mesmo com mau feitio...
Enquanto o Anticiclone não ceder vamos continuar com isto... entretanto o inverno vai passando... os dias vão crescendo e a nossas chances vão diminuindo... daí esta frustração que os amantes da neve como eu sentimos.


----------



## jonas (3 Jan 2017 às 19:19)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bem disse aqui que iríamos pagar caro aquele nevão... era fruta a mais...
> Já começo a ficar com síndrome de AA Eterno... começo a andar nervoso... ninguém me atura...


Não se preocupe, o senhor doutor GFS já trás remédio daqui a pouco......o problema é que não dura muito tempo o efeito.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2017 às 19:20)

A conselho médico acabei de comprar isto aqui na farmácia:






Vou começar hoje a tomar, de 12 em 12 horas a ver se faz efeito


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2017 às 19:28)

Snifa disse:


> A conselho médico acabei de comprar isto aqui na farmácia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sem querer ofender ninguém, acho que muitos teriam que tomar isso, incluindo-me talvez.


----------



## james (3 Jan 2017 às 19:34)

Como o clima anda trocado, pode ser que o inverno comece lá  mais para a frente. 

E ainda por cima com o Artico quentinho...

No ano passado também andávamos com 20 graus em Janeiro e em meados de Abril andava  eu com o meu trenó a divertir - me na neve em Castro Laboreiro...

Se calhar lá em cima alteraram as datas das estações e esqueceram - se de nos avisar...


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Jan 2017 às 19:35)

O que me tenho rido com estes comentários, agora mais a sério pelo menos para os próximos 10/15 dias não está prevista precipitação, este evento foi no geral bastante fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2017 às 21:34)

Deixem lá, quando vier o Verão, logo se bate recordes.  Isso, é mais certinho, do que fazer uma onda de frio.


----------



## 1337 (3 Jan 2017 às 22:10)

Não chegou o verão que tivemos que agora até no inverno temos sol praticamente todos os dias. Se não somos o país mais soleado da europa então não sei qual é.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Jan 2017 às 22:17)

Durante 15 dias ou mais, vai reinar a pasmaceira


----------



## vitamos (3 Jan 2017 às 22:17)

1337 disse:


> Não chegou o verão que tivemos que agora até no inverno temos sol praticamente todos os dias. Se não somos o país mais soleado da europa então não sei qual é.



Somos, efectivamente. Isso é um facto (mas desde sempre...).


----------



## joralentejano (3 Jan 2017 às 22:26)

1337 disse:


> Não chegou o verão que tivemos que agora até no inverno temos sol praticamente todos os dias. Se não somos o país mais soleado da europa então não sei qual é.


Disso não haja dúvidas, sempre fomos, principalmente no verão e a partir de agora até no inverno iremos ser, muitos como este aparecerão e cada vez com mais frequência (infelizmente). Gosto de tempo com sol mas é na altura certa, agora é altura para chover e não para isto.


----------



## camrov8 (3 Jan 2017 às 22:28)

o Chipre ou Creta devem ter mais horas de sol, não se chateiem pos por muito que não se goste do tempo ninguém manda


----------



## bartotaveira (3 Jan 2017 às 22:34)

Eu também sou uma amante do frio, da chuva e da neve, mas isto está difícil...

Mas como tenho uma empresa de construção, este tempo é bom para o negócio, já que os trabalhos ao ar livre têm muito mais rendimento!


----------



## james (3 Jan 2017 às 23:04)

Calma que o ECM já começa a ver algo a partir do dia 9, pelo menos e para já no Norte.

Eh lá, por momentos tive um flash do início de Janeiro de 2009, mas deve ser só impressão minha...


P.S.  em relação ao GFS  e ao facto de ele estar a prever um AA sem fim, não há que desanimar.  Com um bocado de sorte, nas próximas saídas ainda nos vai fazer sonhar com uma ISO -10, uma frente à descarregar 250 mm, uma ciclogenese explosiva ou quem sabe até queda de neve à cota 0...

Não há que desanimar,  o inverno pode não vir a ser grande coisa, mas pode ser que sejamos recompensados com uma Primavera e um Verão chuvosos.


----------



## james (4 Jan 2017 às 09:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Essa previsão é um bocado estranha, o GFS até ao último dia da previsão (dia 13) não prevê nada e o ECM que é o modelo onde eles se baseiam está na mesma




De um momento para o outro tudo pode mudar.  A mudança de padrão raramente vem anunciado. Embora me pareca também que enquanto o AA não abandonar e migrar para longe, apenas nos podemos contentar com umas pequenas frentes como a de estes dias. 


P.S.  pessoalmente não me fio assim tanto nos modelos. 
Deixo algumas questões: 
.Quantas vezes os modelos " anunciaram " uma mudança de padrão nas últimas semanas? 
.No Outono chegaram a anunciar  várias semanas com precipitação acima da média,  não foi? 
.Os modelos dizem que a temperatura vai estar acima da média até ao Verão. A minha crença nisso é zero. 

Além do mais, pessoalmente considero o GFS  um modelo muito mau a médio prazo ( por isso acho as previsões deste modelo pouco credíveis a essa distância)  ,embora seja razoável a curto prazo. 
E que também quase todos os modelos são péssimos a delinear entradas continentais, por exemplo.


----------



## james (4 Jan 2017 às 10:02)

Deixo só um exemplo : aquando do evento de 9 de Janeiro de 2009, no dia anterior os modelos, a previsão do IPMA  ,etc.  previam um banal evento de neve a cotas médias acima dos 600/ 700 m. E nevou com acumulação à cota 0 no Litoral.

Às vezes, ocorrem eventos extraordinários nos invernos mais fracos.
Esse inverno de 2008 / 2009, se não fosse esse fantástico evento, não teria ficado na história.  Teria sido mesmo um dos mais fraquinhos das últimas décadas, com um Outono ameno e quase sem chuva, pouco mais de duas semanitas de alguma chuva e frio. E tivemos uma Primavera antecipada logo a meados de Fevereiro com temperaturas bastante elevadas para a época. No seguinte mês de Março já se falava em seca.  Recordam- se?

Só para dizer que já houveram invernos muito, muito maus no passado, não é só este ano.
Eu, apesar de não ser velho, já tenho uma idadezita para me lembrar de muita coisa.
No início dos anos 90 tivemos alguns invernos horríveis quase sem chuva, com incêndios e quase sem neve ( na altura até se discutia se no futuro deixaria de cair neve em Portugal)  .
Nos anos 80 tivemos alguns verões com ondas de calor horríveis. Aqui no Minho, foi brutal a onda de calor de 81, a maior de sempre aqui em Viana do Castelo, com temperaturas sempre nos 30 e tal graus, com recorde de temperatura em Junho, as maiores mínimas tropicais de sempre por cá.  E uma onda de calor muito mais prolongada do que no ano passado.
E outra onda de calor por volta meados dos anos 80.
Na altura até racionamento de água foi feito.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jan 2017 às 10:09)

O que vejo nos modelos é que pelo menos nos próximos 15 dias não ocorrerá precipitação, pessoalmente acho já difícil este padrão mudar a meio do inverno, de vez em quando lá vão aparecendo umas frentes mas sem grande relevo... é evidente que os modelos falham, mas falham muito mais nas estações de transição como na Primavera e no Outono, portanto espero no geral um resto de inverno seco, mas pode ser que ainda haja um ou outro evento interessante.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jan 2017 às 10:58)

Nova RUN do GFS e prevê anticiclone até às suas 384 horas, 20 de Janeiro!


----------



## The Weatherman (4 Jan 2017 às 11:03)

Começa a desenhar-se uma mudança de padrão.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2017 às 11:03)

Não vale a pena ver chuva onde não existe, nenhum modelo coloca nada até miados do mês  tanto o ECM como o GFS estes os principais estão um pesadelo já entrando nos últimos 10 dias de Janeiro. Este mês dificilmente não está arruinado.. resta no entanto a fé de que de um momento para o outro isto de uma reviravolta..


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2017 às 11:05)

The Weatherman disse:


> Começa a desenhar-se uma mudança de padrão.



 Onde está a ver essa mudança de padrão? Eu até dia 20 praticamente não vejo nada a não ser Anticiclone ausência de chuva a única humidade é dos nevoeiros...


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2017 às 11:11)

The Weatherman disse:


> Começa a desenhar-se uma mudança de padrão.



Pelo menos para já não vejo mudança de padrão, só se for a mudança destes ultimos dias com alguma chuva para dias secos, céu limpo com noites frias e dias amenos..


----------



## trovoadas (4 Jan 2017 às 11:18)

Houve alguém que disse por aqui que se o AA se instalava nesta altura com a força anunciada (isto a 15 de Dezembro) que seria difícil destrona-lo e não deixa de ter razão.
Pelo menos até dia 15 é quase certo que reinará o que fará um mês de reinado e promete continuar.


----------



## The Weatherman (4 Jan 2017 às 11:21)

miguel disse:


> Onde está a ver essa mudança de padrão? Eu até dia 20 praticamente não vejo nada a não ser Anticiclone ausência de chuva a única humidade é dos nevoeiros...



Sim, os principais modelos de facto mostram isso a curto médio prazo. Estava a referir-me à evolução da história climática da terra, existe claramente uma mudança de padrão (não foi o tópico certo para atirar com a frase, as minhas desculpas).


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2017 às 11:23)

Por aqui continuo sem nada a reclamar em termos de precipitação.
Tem sido literalmente sorte, estivesse eu a 20 kms/30 kms a Este e o cenário seria totalmente diferente.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2017 às 11:24)

Snifa disse:


> A conselho médico acabei de comprar isto aqui na farmácia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Comecei a tomar, mas apenas de 12 em 12 horas, penso que vou ter que aumentar para 4 doses por dia ( a dosagem máxima recomendada)

Segundo a bula do medicamento:

Dosagem recomendada:

Não deverão  ser ultrapassadas as  4 doses por dia ( a cada run  do GFS ) sob pena de entrar em sobredosagem.

Repeite os intervalos para a toma ( use como referência as  runs do GFS e de preferência tome no fim de cada run)


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jan 2017 às 11:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Deixem lá, quando vier o Verão, logo se bate recordes.  Isso, é mais certinho, do que fazer uma onda de frio.


isso é clarinho como a água, daqui a 6 meses estamos com 40ºc e noites tropicais de 25ºc...


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Jan 2017 às 11:35)

Os mdelos estao um autentico filme de terror anticiclone anticiclone anticiclone e adevinhem mais anticiclone pelo menos ate as 384 h isto e bastante grave ainda para mais no pico do inverno resta nos alguma esperanca para que isto mude radicalmente.

Escrito atraves do meu telemovel.


----------



## james (4 Jan 2017 às 11:51)

Depende de que região estivermos a falar. 
O país não tem todo o mesmo clima nem os mesmos valores de precipitação e de temperatura nem o mesmo número dias de sol e de dias nublados por ano. 

Há muitos " climas" em Portugal Continental.  É preciso muita atenção a esse pequeno/ grande pormenor.


----------



## james (4 Jan 2017 às 12:09)

The Weatherman disse:


> Começa a desenhar-se uma mudança de padrão.




Mudança de padrão ainda é prematuro dizer, mas aqui no Minho sim, o ECM vê qualquer coisa, embora o GFS não ( mas este modelo, a médio prazo, para mim não tem grande credibilidade).
Mas também é natural que aqui no Minho, a região mais chuvosa  e com mais dias de chuva por ano em Portugal Continental , comece a aparecer qualquer coisa.  Vamos ver quanto tempo teremos mais de AA,  mas aqui a mudança de padrão é apenas uma questão de tempo, se não ocorrer agora no inverno, ocorrerá em Abril, Maio ou Junho ou até no verão. E quando vier teremos muitos dias seguidos de chuva.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2017 às 12:12)

Quando vier,se vier já vem tarde para termos aquelas cotas de neve á maneira...

Mas pronto vamos ser optimistas na última semana de Janeiro preparem  os trenós.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (4 Jan 2017 às 12:14)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Quando vier,se vier já vem tarde para termos aquelas cotas de neve á maneira...
> 
> Mas pronto vamos ser optimistas na última semana de Janeiro preparem  os trenós.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Ah sim, cotas de neve mais baixas têm uma validade limitada.

Esse é que é o grande problema do AA nesta época do ano.  Não é tanto quanto à chuva, pois aqui no Norte se não vem agora vem depois.  É principalmente em relação aos fenómenos mais extremos, em especial de frio, que é nesta altura que são propícios a ser mais extremos.  E com o AA por cá torna - se mais complicado.


----------



## hurricane (4 Jan 2017 às 12:38)

Enquanto nao tivermos uma NAO bem negativa esquecam a neve!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jan 2017 às 13:02)

Ainda nem coragem tive de ir espreitar os modelos... ainda me dá uma coisa...
Os vossos relatos dizem tudo...

O nome do nosso clima deverá ser mudado em breve... clima mediterânico? Se fosse como o Grego podia ser... não me importava... vai passar a Clima AntiCiclónico! AA o ano inteiro!


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Jan 2017 às 13:17)

Flaviense 21 tal como dizes nem vale apena olhares para os modelos ainta te da um ataque cardiaco os modelos estao pessimos anticiclone sem fim chuva e igual a 0 ja nao basta o verao sequici mo que tivemos sempre com anticiclone a chatear e ainda temos de levar com a porcaria do anticiclone tambem no inverno enfim.


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Jan 2017 às 13:30)

hurricane disse:


> Enquanto nao tivermos uma NAO bem negativa esquecam a neve!



Por agora as previsões são estas:


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2017 às 13:32)

Ao menos que venha isto, como é mostrado pelo Ensemble do GFS:


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Jan 2017 às 13:43)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ainda nem coragem tive de ir espreitar os modelos... ainda me dá uma coisa...
> Os vossos relatos dizem tudo...
> 
> O nome do nosso clima deverá ser mudado em breve... clima mediterânico? Se fosse como o Grego podia ser... não me importava... vai passar a Clima AntiCiclónico! AA o ano inteiro!


Acho que mais vale ires ver o Barcelona a jogar do que olhar para os modelos, ainda te dá uma coisa má...


----------



## james (4 Jan 2017 às 15:26)

hurricane disse:


> Enquanto nao tivermos uma NAO bem negativa esquecam a neve!




Haverá de aparecer, é apenas uma questão de tempo e (im)paciência. 

Nas latitudes médias não há anticiclones eternos.


----------



## james (4 Jan 2017 às 15:30)

Estamos a dar uma questão nacional a esta predominância do AA  ,mas parece - me que o inverno está um pouco abaixo das expectativas na maior parte do continente europeu, excepto no SE da Europa, o Mediterrâneo Oriental, onde está a ser bastante bom. 

Ou seja, estamos um pouco todos no mesmo barco.  Isto ainda vai ter que virar, se calhar daqui a  2/3 meses andam os gregos e os turcos a suar em bica e o resto da Europa a congelar.


----------



## hurricane (4 Jan 2017 às 15:50)

james disse:


> Estamos a dar uma questão nacional a esta predominância do AA  ,mas parece - me que o inverno está um pouco abaixo das expectativas na maior parte do continente europeu, excepto no SE da Europa, o Mediterrâneo Oriental, onde está a ser bastante bom.
> 
> Ou seja, estamos um pouco todos no mesmo barco.  Isto ainda vai ter que virar, se calhar daqui a  2/3 meses andam os gregos e os turcos a suar em bica e o resto da Europa a congelar.



Aqui na Belgica nao me posso queixar muito. O outubro e novembro foram bastante frios, mas o dezembro foi quente e excecionalmente seco (costuma never pelo menos 1 dia). Mas o final de dezembro e agora janeiro estao a ser muito frios. Inclusive ja nevou com 1 a 2 cm de acumulacao. Mas queria era ver neve como aconteceu em entre 2009 e 2013. Infelizmente vim para ca em setembro de 2013 e ate agora so tive 1 dia em condicoes de neve. Foi azar ahah


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2017 às 17:03)

E lá está o GFS a fazer sonhar com neve em cotas muito baixas lá para o meio do mês... Enfim.


----------



## jonas (4 Jan 2017 às 17:41)

Na minha opinião, creio que a partir de meados do mês o padrão vai mudar, tenho um feeling......que nos próximos dias vamos conseguir tirar algumas conclusões mais acertivas a partir dos modelos , vamos ver.


----------



## ruka (4 Jan 2017 às 17:57)

jonas disse:


> Na minha opinião, creio que a partir de meados do mês o padrão vai mudar, tenho um feeling......que nos próximos dias vamos conseguir tirar algumas conclusões mais acertivas a partir dos modelos , vamos ver.



também penso que sim... o anticiclone no Atlântico é mais fácil de derrubar...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jan 2017 às 18:08)

Flaviense21 disse:


> É que fico mesmo com mau feitio...
> Enquanto o Anticiclone não ceder vamos continuar com isto... entretanto o inverno vai passando... os dias vão crescendo e a nossas chances vão diminuindo... daí esta frustração que os amantes da neve como eu sentimos.



E o facebook ainda me goza!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Jan 2017 às 19:29)

Flaviense21 disse:


> E o facebook ainda me goza!




Desculpa, eu rio para não chorar. Se gostasse de álcool bebia para esquecer as previsões.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2017 às 22:36)

Boa noite companheiros.

Eu só vejo calor. Muito calor!!!
Com tanta gente a deitar achas para a fogueira vamos ter semanas muito quentes pela frente!
E de quem é a culpa?
Dos dirigentes desportivos...
Isso, o futebol está escaldante e anda a contaminar o nosso clima. 

----
De facto o AA está pujante, em bloqueio ora sobre as ilhas Britânicas, ora a NO da península. Mesmo uma ou outra depressão na zona ocidental, mesmo que forte, está condenada ao insucesso na luta contra o "monstro". Desta maneira não teremos a expectativa de uma depressão retrógrada nas próximas 2 semanas (a manter-se, claro, a previsão).


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jan 2017 às 07:52)

Nada como ter máximas a rondar os 20°c para a semana.maravilha 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (5 Jan 2017 às 09:29)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Nada como ter máximas a rondar os 20°c para a semana.maravilha
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Máximas a rondar os 20 graus para a semana?  

Em que modelo vês isso?


----------



## james (5 Jan 2017 às 09:41)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Quando vier,se vier já vem tarde para termos aquelas cotas de neve á maneira...
> 
> Mas pronto vamos ser optimistas na última semana de Janeiro preparem  os trenós.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk




Não necessariamente. 
No ano passado, não nevou a cotas baixas na região Centro ( pouco comum)  quase em Marco?
Eu apanhei um nevão a 700 metros de altitude a meados de Abril. 
No ano passado caíram muitos nevões a partir de meados de Fevereiro até meados  de Abril, foi o nosso inverno. 
Se calhar também existe a lei da compensação para a neve... 

Este tempo anticiclonico é muito aborrecido para quem gosta de instabilidade,  mas há que encarar a realidade. Faz parte do nosso clima, já ocorre há séculos, não é algo que apareceu nos últimos anos, de vez em quando aparecem estes bloqueios no inverno, fazem parte do nosso clima, há que aceita- los. ( embora custe um pouco a passar, é verdade)  .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2017 às 09:46)

Bom dia companheiros de sofrimento...

A verdade é que estive a espreitar os modelos e mais do mesmo... para ver o fim do AA tive de ir a CFS e pasmem-se mesmo esse só vê o fim do AA a quase 800 horas, sim no próximo mês...

Haja cAAlmex para todos... vai esgotar!


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2017 às 09:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia companheiros de sofrimento...
> 
> A verdade é que estive a espreitar os modelos e mais do mesmo... para ver o fim do AA tive de ir a CFS e pasmem-se mesmo esse só vê o fim do AA a quase 800 horas, sim no próximo mês...
> 
> Haja cAAlmex para todos... vai esgotar!



Acabou de chegar mais um carregamento de cAAlmex para reforçar o stock:


----------



## james (5 Jan 2017 às 19:19)

O GFS passou - se outra vez.  Cota quase zero  de neve a meio do mês e com uma entrada continental. 

Querem ver que ainda vamos beneficiar alguma coisa com a siberiana que se diz que vai aparecer?


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Jan 2017 às 19:26)

snifa não sei se esse carregamento vai chegar!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonas (5 Jan 2017 às 19:34)

james disse:


> O GFS passou - se outra vez.  Cota quase zero  de neve a meio do mês e com uma entrada continental.
> 
> Querem ver que ainda vamos beneficiar alguma coisa com a siberiana que se diz que vai aparecer?


O ECM  tambem partilha dessa previsão....vamos ver.


----------



## james (5 Jan 2017 às 19:43)

jonas disse:


> O ECM  tambem partilha dessa previsão....vamos ver.




Ainda não se pode falar em mudança de padrão à vista, longe disso, mas começam a  aparecer alguns sinais prometedores. 

Pessoalmente, gosto quando começo a ver mais do que um modelo a entrar em sintonia, mesmo que a longa distância.


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2017 às 19:58)

Flaviense21 disse:


> para ver o fim do AA tive de ir a CFS e pasmem-se mesmo esse só vê o fim do AA a quase 800 horas, sim no próximo mês...



Pelo CFS haverá uma mini era glaciar no hemisfério norte daqui a alguns meses. Já o sul vai arder


----------



## Célia Salta (5 Jan 2017 às 20:17)

james disse:


> O GFS passou - se outra vez.  Cota quase zero  de neve a meio do mês e com uma entrada continental.
> 
> Querem ver que ainda vamos beneficiar alguma coisa com a siberiana que se diz que vai aparecer?




Depois desta pasmaceira toda merecia-mos ser recompensados


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Jan 2017 às 21:28)

jonas disse:


> O ECM  tambem partilha dessa previsão....vamos ver.



Siberiana aparecer por cá? Nunca tal esteve previsto nem vai acontecer, pelo menos esta marota que promete levar a ISO 0ºC até ao sul da Libia... Nunca vi tal coisa!


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2017 às 23:22)

A última década de Janeiro vai ser fria mas seca, mais provável a última semana de Janeiro (23/01 a 03/02). Ainda, vou ver o pessoal a bater o dente, mas vai estar sol para aquecer durante o dia. Vai uma aposta? 

Para ser mais concreto, vai ser uma onda de frio.


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2017 às 11:22)

Nada de especial nos modelos, deverá continuar este "marasmo"..vamos ver até quando, basicamente pouco ou nada se aproveita embora por vezes vejam uma tímida "mudança" a mais de 200 horas..

Fico incrédulo sempre que olho para os principais modelos:


----------



## hurricane (6 Jan 2017 às 12:39)

Porque raio e que o AA nao sobe para a Islandia?


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2017 às 12:58)

*Prepare-se porque o fim-de-semana vai ser de (ainda) mais frio*

O fim de semana vai ser marcado por céu pouco nublado, nevoeiro ou neblina e uma descida da temperatura mínima entre 02 a 03 graus Celsius, de acordo com a previsão do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.

*



*

Uma fonte do instituto adiantou que no fim de semana está previsto céu pouco nublado ou limpo em todo o território, neblina ou nevoeiro matinal, principalmente na região sul e nas regiões do interior do Alentejo, e vento fraco do quadrante leste, sendo moderado no Algarve e terras altas.

De acordo com o instituto, estão também previstas pequenas descidas da temperatura, de 02 ou 03 graus, sendo que em algumas regiões as mínimas vão ser de 0 graus Celsius ou abaixo disse, prevendo-se por exemplo para a Guarda -2 no sábado.

Segundo o IPMA, está prevista a formação de geada, principalmente no interior, e nevoeiro ou neblina apenas durante a manhã em vários locais.

No início de semana, de acordo com o instituto, prevê-se céu pouco nublado ou limpo e nebulosidade baixa em todo o inteiro norte e centro.

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/717889/prepare-se-porque-o-fim-de-semana-vai-ser-de-ainda-mais-frio?utm_source=notification&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=717889


Irá ser assim tão frio? Não vejo nada de excepcional..

São temperaturas  perfeitamente banais para um mês de Janeiro...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jan 2017 às 13:06)

-2 na Guarda! LOL Isto é claramente notícia para Lisboeta ver... quando não há nada para noticiar inventam!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jan 2017 às 13:17)

hurricane disse:


> Porque raio e que o AA nao sobe para a Islandia?



Porque se trata do AA e não do AI!



cAAlmex sff!


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jan 2017 às 13:17)

Vai estar fresquinho, não mais que isso...


----------



## james (6 Jan 2017 às 13:28)

Os modelos continuam a ver algo ali para o meio do mês, não sei bem o quê, acho que nem os próprios modelos conseguem ver bem, mas que se vai vai vendo algo... 

Na minha terra, quando se registam temperaturas mais altas do que se deveriam estar, no Inverno,  o povo costuma dizer que tal mês tem o diabo no ventre. 
E também se costuma dizer que " bom tempo " ( para mim não é, pois bom tempo é chuva e frio)  fora de época, paga - se caro mais para a frente. 

Eu espero bem que sim, que se pague bem caro e com juros de mora.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2017 às 13:47)

Chega a ser demais os tesourinhos deprimentes que nos entram em casa por parte da comunicação social, de entre Mini-Tornados a trombas-de-água, a noticiarem vagas de frio com -2 na Guarda... é sinónimo também da realidade em que o IPMA por vezes se insere ao falhar certos avisos nas alturas certas, se bem que não nos podemos queixar de falta de correcção por parte desta entidade aquando destas notícias.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2017 às 13:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> -2 na Guarda! LOL Isto é claramente notícia para Lisboeta ver... quando não há nada para noticiar inventam!


Inventar?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jan 2017 às 13:53)

A verdade é que ontem na Cavalgada do Reis Magos que estive a ver na TVG todos comentavam as temperaturas suaves que estão a ter nesta ponte de Reis!...
No ano passado também tivemos festas muito quentes mas a esta altura já tinha normalizado e até já havia neve nas montanhas... este ano o novelo está dificil de desembecilhar!


----------



## Norther (6 Jan 2017 às 13:54)

james disse:


> Os modelos continuam a ver algo ali para o meio do mês, não sei bem o quê, acho que nem os próprios modelos conseguem ver bem, mas que se vai vai vendo algo...
> 
> Na minha terra, quando se registam temperaturas mais altas do que se deveriam estar, no Inverno,  o povo costuma dizer que tal mês tem o diabo no ventre.
> E também se costuma dizer que " bom tempo " ( para mim não é, pois bom tempo é chuva e frio)  fora de época, paga - se caro mais para a frente.
> ...








Que venha la com os juros, mas na primavera que seja primavera porque se não quem sofre é a agricultura, no ano passado tive pouca ou nenhuma fruta e culturas abaixo da produção que se costuma ter na minha quinta e um pouco aqui pela região, devido ao excesso de chuva e frio que deitou a baixo a flor das árvores e por exemplo na batata apodreceram debaixo da terra. Agora este frio ate faz bem, mata os bichos/ pragas e faz o vinho que estão nas pipas melhor...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Jan 2017 às 13:54)

Tiagolco disse:


> Inventar?



Sim, inventar uma noticia de um facto perfeitamente normal! Se é que me entendes.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2017 às 13:57)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Sim, inventar uma noticia de um facto perfeitamente normal! Se é que me entendes.


Ah, percebi outra coisa. Lapso meu.


----------



## james (6 Jan 2017 às 14:20)

No que toca à meteorologia,  os media em Portugal vão andar sempre a desinformar e não a informar, acho que não há volta a dar mesmo. 

Estes períodos de bloqueios são cíclicos, também tivemos em 2009/2011,2004/2006,99/00,92/94, etc. 

Uma curiosidade. Todos estes bloqueios registaram episódios de queda de neve a cotas muito baixas. 

Não estou a dizer que este Inverno siga o mesmo caminho, mas quase todos os episódios de neve a cotas muito baixas ( eu diria mesmo todos), em especial no Litoral, ocorreram durante estes bloqueios.


----------



## 1337 (6 Jan 2017 às 14:36)

Uma coisa é certa, AA como tem estado desde o verão só me lembro do ano de 2005, e este ano será uma seca parecida a esse ano, se não chover qualquer coisa nos meses de Primavera vai ser uma catástrofe. Aqui o Rio Lima tem andado muito baixo, a barragem deve estar a reter o máximo que conseguir pra poupar para o Verão...


----------



## Norther (6 Jan 2017 às 15:35)

ia dizer o mesmo, 2005 o rio Zêzere deixou de correr na Cova da Beira, mas ainda falta muito para final do inverno...


----------



## jonas (6 Jan 2017 às 17:06)

Nesta saida do GFS.. nada de novo.
Como seria de esperar o AA mamtense e de eventos, nem sinal


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Jan 2017 às 17:23)

Cá está o mês de Dezembro como seria de esperar muito seco logo um dos meses em que costuma chover bastante enfim.



DEZEMBRO DE 2016 COLOCA PAÍS EM SITUAÇÃO DE SECA FRACA






2017-01-06 (IPMA)



O mês de dezembro de 2016, em Portugal Continental, classificou-se como muito seco em relação à quantidade de precipitação e normal em relação à temperatura do ar.

Na primeira metade do mês de dezembro o território esteve sob influência de situações depressionárias complexas com passagem de superfícies frontais, tendo-se verificado entre os dias 1 e 5 ocorrência de precipitação por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada, nas regiões do Centro e Sul. Já no período de 13 a 16, devido à aproximação e passagem de um sistema frontal de atividade moderada a forte, ocorreram períodos de precipitação por vezes forte sob a forma de chuva ou aguaceiros, pontualmente de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada. Nestes dias ocorreu também queda de neve, acima dos 800 a 1200 m, no interior norte e centro. Uma vez que na segunda metade do mês praticamente não ocorreu precipitação, o total de precipitação observada foi cerca de 46% do normal, o que permite classificar este mês como muito seco.

Deste modo, no final de dezembro houve um aumento da área em situação de seca fraca, com cerca de 78% do território na classe de seca.

O valor médio da temperatura média do ar em dezembro foi de 10.41 °C, 0.44 °C acima do valor normal. O valor médio da temperatura máxima, 15.26 °C, foi superior ao valor normal, com uma anomalia de +1.38 °C, sendo este mês o 2º mês de dezembro com o valor mais alto desde 1931. O valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar, 5.55 °C foi inferior ao valor normal, com uma anomalia de -0.50 °C.

A partir do dia 17, os valores médios da temperatura mínima do ar persistiram abaixo do normal até ao final do mês. De destacar o dia 20 que registou valores de temperatura mínima muito baixos em grande parte das regiões do Norte e Centro, na região do Nordeste e também no interior do Alentejo, sendo que em alguns locais do interior do Alentejo os valores de temperatura foram inferiores a 0 °C, tendo sido registado o menor valor de temperatura mínima, - 7°C, no dia 30 em Miranda do Douro.


----------



## james (6 Jan 2017 às 20:03)

Vendo a última saída do ECM ( e que já foi acompanhado pelo GFS)  , continuo a acreditar em algo que se está a fabricar para meados do mês. 
Parece que estou a pregar sozinho no deserto, pois parece que não sou acompanhado por nenhum membro nesta minha Ideia,  mas eu vejo algumas semelhanças nos modelos para as próximas 200 horas com aquele início de 2009. 

Claro que a probabilidade é muito baixa, tudo depende do que o AA deixar, é tudo muito ténue, o mais provável é chegar lá e, no máximo, aparecer apenas algumas nuvens. 

Mas  ... 
Parece - me uma entrada continental  um pouquinho prometedora... 

Acho que sonhar não é proibido ainda...


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Jan 2017 às 20:27)

james eu partilho da mesma opinião algo pode estar a fabricar-se como to dizes ali a partir de dia 14/15 mas a minha esperança em relação a este mês de ter chuva pelo menos na média é baixa por isso não publico nada para não dar azar por outro lado a esperança é a última a morrer, vamos ver no que dá.
O problema neste caso é que o maldito anticiclone ganha sempre.


----------



## jonas (6 Jan 2017 às 20:28)

james disse:


> Vendo a última saída do ECM ( e que já foi acompanhado pelo GFS)  , continuo a acreditar em algo que se está a fabricar para meados do mês.
> Parece que estou a pregar sozinho no deserto, pois parece que não sou acompanhado por nenhum membro nesta minha Ideia,  mas eu vejo algumas semelhanças nos modelos para as próximas 200 horas com aquele início de 2009.
> 
> Claro que a probabilidade é muito baixa, tudo depende do que o AA deixar, é tudo muito ténue, o mais provável é chegar lá e, no máximo, aparecer apenas algumas nuvens.
> ...


Eu prefiro nao acreditar....é bom demais
Mas podesse sonhar....
Ou seja pela logica nao acredito, dado este anticiclone...No entanto a ultima saida do ECM, indica alguma instabilidade (pode ser pouca, mas......)Ou seja esta tudo ainda muito indefinido
Pelo instinto acredito que ali para meados do mes vai acontecer algo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Jan 2017 às 22:03)

james disse:


> Parece que estou a pregar sozinho no deserto, pois parece que não sou acompanhado por nenhum membro nesta minha Ideia



A malta não quer acreditar para não sofrer desgostos.  Por mim falo!


----------



## qwerl (6 Jan 2017 às 22:53)

james disse:


> Vendo a última saída do ECM ( e que já foi acompanhado pelo GFS)  , continuo a acreditar em algo que se está a fabricar para meados do mês.
> 
> Parece - me uma entrada continental  um pouquinho prometedora...
> 
> Acho que sonhar não é proibido ainda...



A vir alguma coisa vai ter de ser de leste, o bloqueio no atlântico é imponente






Mas talvez isso possa jogar a favor dos amantes do frio em breve, se o anticiclone estivesse mesmo aqui em cima não veríamos nada, mas assim, como o bloqueio aqui está mais enfraquecido pode haver ali uma janela de oportunidade para uma entrada fria a meados do mês, os principais modelos estão bastante parecidos e metem qualquer coisa a entrar ali nas 240 horas, pelo menos é a análise que faço.
Quase de certeza que vamos acabar abaixo da média em precipitação, mas acho que ainda vamos ter surpresas este mês, em frio e talvez em neve...


----------



## António josé Sales (7 Jan 2017 às 00:07)

Bem que grande mudança o gfs coloca depressões sucessivas a partir de dia 15  deve ser mais um devaneio do gfs, a concretizar-se era óptimo mas é melhor não ter muitas esperanças.


----------



## António josé Sales (7 Jan 2017 às 00:07)




----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2017 às 00:30)

António josé Sales disse:


> Bem que grande mudança o gfs coloca depressões sucessivas a partir de dia 15



Mais ou menos.



António josé Sales disse:


> deve ser mais um devaneio do gfs,



Claro.



António josé Sales disse:


> a concretizar-se era óptimo mas é melhor não ter muitas esperanças.



Claro que não. Saídas a mais de 192h é para fins lúdicos. Isso e para masoquismo.



António josé Sales disse:


>



Se vais abrir a boca, abre por esta saída


----------



## james (7 Jan 2017 às 02:04)

qwerl disse:


> A vir alguma coisa vai ter de ser de leste, o bloqueio no atlântico é imponente
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Penso que todas as ocorrências de queda de neve com acumulação no Litoral  a cotas muito baixas ao longo dos tempos tiveram sempre um elemento comum : um bloqueio anticiclonico no Atlântico. 
Paradoxalmente, um bloqueio Atlântico forte como este parece ser uma condição fundamental para a queda de neve no litoral à cota zero ou lá perto. 
Depois, é preciso ter muita sorte.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2017 às 11:49)

Nada de novo ou relevante nos modelos, o ECMWF então está péssimo. 

O GFS lá vai vendo qualquer coisa mas muito longe, já acima das 300 horas.

É que nem frio ( com a excepção das geadas nocturnas nos locais habituais ), nem chuva,e muito menos neve,apenas a "pasmaceira", este ano estamos assim...

Resta-nos aguardar e com muita paciência...

Sai mais uma dose de cAAlmex


----------



## james (7 Jan 2017 às 12:06)

Snifa disse:


> Nada de novo ou relevante nos modelos, o ECMWF então está péssimo.
> 
> O GFS lá vai vendo qualquer coisa mas muito longe, já acima das 300 horas.
> 
> ...




Ali por volta do dia 13,  os modelos têm vindo a prever uma pequena queda nas temperaturas, com uma ISO-2.  E com possibilidade de alguma precipitação no extremo Norte. E isso vem sendo delineado, embora incerto como é normal nestas situações, quer pelo GFS quer pelo ECM  .
Eu sei que não tem grande interesse aqui para o fórum, pois caso aparecesse alguma instabilidade, apenas abrangia uma  pequeníssima percentagem do nosso território, do remoto extremo Norte.


----------



## james (7 Jan 2017 às 12:36)

Por exemplo, vendo o  ECM  .
Dou 2 exemplos : em Braga,  até ao dia 12 as temperaturas máximas têm previstas uma variação entre 14-17 graus. A partir do dia 13 passam para 12-13 graus. 
Em Viana do Castelo, até ao dia 12 as temperaturas máximas têm uma variação de 13-15 graus. A partir do dia 13, a variação passa para 11-12 graus. 

E a partir do dia 13, as percentagens da precipitação aumentam ligeiramente. No dia 15 há mesmo uma probabilidade real de cair alguma precipitação. 

E isto anda a ser modelado há já muitas saídas, não é de hoje. 

Além do mais,  estas entradas continentais,   mesmo que frágeis,parecem - me sempre muito interessantes para o Litoral, principalmente pelos baixos valores de HR que propiciam. 

Sendo assim parece - me claro que, embora ainda não se vislumbre uma mudança de padrão,  a partir do dia 13 poderá haver uma pequena mudança de paradigma no estado de tempo que temos tido, pelo menos no Minho. 

Isto, claro, à luz atual dos modelos. As próximas saídas até poderão deixar de indicar isto.


----------



## miguel (7 Jan 2017 às 13:19)

Vejo Tédio e mais Tédio fiasco de Janeiro ainda pior que Dezembro que foi um descalabro assim como todo o ano de 2016... Vivemos numa espécie de deserto... Já falta pouco para termos apenas 1 ou 2 meses de chuvas de jeito ao longo de 1 ano inteiro


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2017 às 13:38)

Por aqui, Janeiro de 2016 foi o 3º mais chuvoso dos últimos 26 anos, tal como Fevereiro. Invernos secos são algo natural no nosso clima. Há que ter calma e esperar por melhores dias.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2017 às 13:46)

Nevões históricos em Itália hoje e em zonas perto do mar  ( cota 0 m )






















Aqui até o mar está com neve por cima:











https://twitter.com/puglia


Por cá nem frio decente quanto mais nevões destes..


----------



## joralentejano (7 Jan 2017 às 14:01)

Dan disse:


> Por aqui, Janeiro de 2016 foi o 3º mais chuvoso dos últimos 26 anos, tal como Fevereiro. Invernos secos são algo natural no nosso clima. Há que ter calma e esperar por melhores dias.


Janeiro e fevereiro de 2016 foram bastante chuvosos no norte, já no sul não se pode dizer o mesmo, portanto está explicada a diferença de opiniões entre alguns membros, aqui janeiro foi normal mas o acumulado foi bastante enganador. Chegou-se a ver o mapa da monitorização da seca com chuva extrema em alguns locais do norte e seca no sul, principalmente no interior alentejano e Algarve, nunca tinha visto um inverno com contraste tao grandes mas não deve ter sido o único, para mim foi o primeiro. 
E isto só não está pior porque a primavera foi boa e o final de novembro também.


----------



## james (7 Jan 2017 às 14:06)

Se fizer uma retrospectiva honesta  aos últimos meses, também vejo que no anterior ano hidrológico registei precipitação acima da média. 
E que a temperatura esteve abaixo da média entre Fevereiro e Junho, quase meio ano. 

Eu também detesto este marasmo, mas se calhar estamos a focar - nos demasiado nos últimos meses e a culpar o aquecimento global por tudo e por nada e,  vendo bem, o anterior ano hidrológico até nem foi muito mau. 

Em relação à instabilidade no Mediterrâneo, espero que continue.  Depois é só esperar por uma siberiana  e esperar pela formação de alguma depressão retrógrada que venha para cá.


----------



## james (7 Jan 2017 às 14:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Janeiro e fevereiro de 2016 foram bastante chuvosos no norte, já no sul não se pode dizer o mesmo, portanto está explicada a diferença de opiniões entre alguns membros, aqui janeiro foi normal mas o acumulado foi bastante enganador. Chegou-se a ver o mapa da monitorização da seca com chuva extrema em alguns locais do norte e seca no sul, principalmente no interior alentejano e Algarve, nunca tinha visto um inverno com contraste tao grandes mas não deve ter sido o único, para mim foi o primeiro.
> E isto só não está pior porque a primavera foi boa e o final de novembro também.



Marco, Abril e Maio  de 2016 também foram bem chuvosos aqui no Norte.


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2017 às 16:38)

Não há alterações climáticas... é tudo uma ilusão 






Passou-se disto:



> No período de outubro de 2015 a outubro de 2016, o total de precipitação observado foi inferior ao total de referência nas estações da Graciosa (-58%), Angra do Heroísmo (-57%), S.Miguel/P. Delgada e Faial/Horta (-46%), Flores e Santa Maria (-3%).



Para isto:



> No período de outubro de 2016 a novembro de 2016, o total de precipitação observado foi inferior ao total de referência nas estações consideradas: Graciosa (-78%), Angra do Heroísmo (-70%), Faial/Horta (-67%), S. Miguel/P. Delgada (-54%), Santa Maria (-46%) e Flores (-45%).



*Suponho que seja Outubro de 2015 e não '16

O relatório de Dezembro deverá ser publicado lá para Março.

Nisto tudo, o Verão está a ficar à lá continente. Ou não chove peva ou chove de mais.






Novembro foi uma treta. Dezembro não destoou. Janeiro vai ter anticiclone até meio do mês. Novamente, espero estar vivo até à próxima idade do gelo


----------



## trovoadas (7 Jan 2017 às 18:23)

Para o Norte/Centro até é normal esta pausa após um período bastante chuvoso. O  problema é que de uma maneira ou de outra o anticiclone tem afectado sempre o Sul. Aliás se têm dúvidas vejam o relatório do IPMA em que o ano foi considerado chuvoso a 110% valor que só ocorre em 40% dos anos. 
Não deixa de ser irónico quando o Sul está na situação em que está. Daí constata-se o quanto choveu no resto do país

No entanto ressalvo que o mês de Dezembro até foi positivo para uma parte do Sul. Algumas zonas ultrapassaram certamente o Minho!


----------



## ruka (7 Jan 2017 às 20:02)

gosto de ver esta carta do ECM... não gosto é da data...


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2017 às 09:31)

ECMWF a manter-se fiel à última saída e a prever uma entrada fria  lá para meados do mês:





















Pena a distância temporal..


O GFS não vê nada de jeito, nem chuva nem frio..


----------



## hurricane (8 Jan 2017 às 10:50)

Os dois modelos estão claramente em oposição a medio/longo prazo. Veremos quem ganha! Espero que seja o ECM já que traria muito mais frio e chances de neve.


----------



## james (8 Jan 2017 às 11:39)

O GFS   não vê nada, nem chuva nem frio a médio prazo. 

O ECM   vê algo, mas é ténue e localizado. 
E são coisas episódicas, penso eu, está difícil o AA largar - nos.


----------



## lserpa (8 Jan 2017 às 16:02)

Só para quebrar a monotonia do momento lolol.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (8 Jan 2017 às 18:53)

lserpa disse:


> Só para quebrar a monotonia do momento lolol.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


sinal divino, para tudo já não há casamento para ninguém


----------



## james (8 Jan 2017 às 22:10)

Depois  de umas saídas um pouco  prometedoras dos modelos,  eis que parece que vai voltar de novo à normalidade modelistica dos últimos meses, ou seja,  AA por tempo indeterminado. 
Da forma como vejo este AA,  vai ser preciso muita sorte para não levarmos com ele o inverno todo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2017 às 22:12)

james disse:


> Depois  de umas saídas um pouco  prometedoras dos modelos,  eis que parece que vai voltar de novo à normalidade modelistica dos últimos meses, ou seja,  AA por tempo indeterminado.
> Da forma como vejo este AA,  vai ser preciso muita sorte para não levarmos com ele o inverno todo.


E vem com frio ou tempo mais ameno? Obrigado!


----------



## james (8 Jan 2017 às 22:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E vem com frio ou tempo mais ameno? Obrigado!



Pelas últimas saídas dos modelos, não vejo sequer muito frio em perspectiva. 
Apenas o normal para a época, e mesmo assim não muito.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2017 às 22:18)

james disse:


> Pelas últimas saídas dos modelos, não vejo sequer muito frio em perspectiva.
> Apenas o normal para a época, e mesmo assim não muito.


Obrigado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jan 2017 às 22:24)

Se o tempo seco continuar, pode ser uma boa chance para chegar o frio siberiano ou polar cá. 

Aliás, o ECM está bastante optimista quanto a isso e coloca a iso -6ºC a chegar ao Algarve.  Se o ECM mostra, eu acredito, embora acredito que vá adiando, mais alguns dias até chegar aos dias que eu disse no outro dia. 

Aliás, 2005 foi seco mas um frio dos diabos.  Tenho sérias dúvidas, com o arrefecimento brutal que está na Europa, que não chegue cá nada, duvido mesmo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Jan 2017 às 23:02)

Querem o frio seco cá para quê? 
As siberianas cá é apenas isso... frio e seco... fica tudo em Espanha... quantas vezes já vimos esse filme... entradas polares de Norte idem... Astúrias enterrada em neve e sol a meia dúzia de nuvens no Norte de PT. 
Fundamental é o AA dar uma bola ao bilhar grande e que venham as frentes atlânticas... com bons pós frontais e neve a cotas médias / altas...


----------



## ACalado (8 Jan 2017 às 23:03)

Última semana de Janeiro vai tudo mudar apontem isto  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Jan 2017 às 23:51)

Concordo plenamente contigo Flaviense 21 o que é importante é a chuva quando vem frio normalmente não chove o frio pode esperar  a chuva é que não, pode ser que na última semana venham  boas frentes que façam com que a média de precipitação do mês atinja pelo menos o normal.
Já se o frio vier a cupulado á chuva melhor para os amantes de neve.


----------



## dahon (9 Jan 2017 às 00:36)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Querem o frio seco cá para quê?
> As siberianas cá é apenas isso... frio e seco... fica tudo em Espanha... quantas vezes já vimos esse filme... entradas polares de Norte idem... Astúrias enterrada em neve e sol a meia dúzia de nuvens no Norte de PT.
> Fundamental é o AA dar uma bola ao bilhar grande e que venham as frentes atlânticas... com bons pós frontais e neve a cotas médias / altas...



Cada um tem os seus gostos. Eu não me importo muito com as entradas Siberianas, aliás com sorte há tempo para o ar frio se instalar e depois quando vier alguma frente podem sempre ocorrer surpresas.


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2017 às 08:37)

Os dois modelos continuam em clara oposicao a medio prazo, principalmente aqui na Belgica. O GFS mostra a entrada polar a ser muito passageira, ja o ECM injecta muito mais frio!


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Jan 2017 às 11:15)

Webcam Kavala (Grécia)


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2017 às 12:08)

Os próximos 3 dias terão temperaturas de março, o ECM até prevê 19°C para quarta, isto para janeiro é bastante alto mas depois parece voltar à normalidade, GFS prevê menos frio que o ECM. Para além de não ter-mos chuva, as temperaturas também não são nada demais o que ainda é mais monótono. À que ter muita paciência.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2017 às 12:30)

dahon disse:


> Cada um tem os seus gostos. Eu não me importo muito com as entradas Siberianas, aliás com sorte há tempo para o ar frio se instalar e depois quando vier alguma frente podem sempre ocorrer surpresas.


Evidentemente que todos nós gostariamos desse cenário... mas neste momento o que precisamos urgentemente é da NAO - no Atlântico Norte, frentes que reguem bem o território, neste momento e dadas as carências que estamos a passar já nem coloco a neve no topo das minhas espectativas, não faz sentido... água, venha água... se não vier será mais um ano de seca extrema em todo o país e o que isso implica a todos os níveis...


----------



## james (9 Jan 2017 às 12:45)

Nos próximos dias, haverá  rotação do vento para Norte, o que poderá trazer alguma nebulosidade, alguns aguaceiros fracos e alguma neve nas terras altas das regiões mais a Norte do Norte.
E, claro, com o vento a rodar para Norte, a sensação térmica diurna vai baixar consideravelmente  ,com o frio vento Norte, nas regiões do Norte.

Para já é o que se arranja e apenas numa pequena parcela do território.

A médio prazo continua a não se vislumbrar uma alteração da circulação Atlântica.

Para dar algum ânimo, deixo mais um ditado da minha zona : " Os bons dias de Janeiro vêm a pagar - se em Fevereiro. "


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2017 às 13:11)

Que tempo mesmo....para quem gosta de neve 
A cotas baixas  tá difícil...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2017 às 13:14)

Deixem lá... a nossa vez de quebrar recordes é certinha... lá para Agosto e Setembro lá estaremos nós nos média com o país a arder e as temperaturas recorde do ano mais quente de sempre... aí somos um máximo... ISO 20ºC? pa meninos pah!... ISO 25ºC ou mais! 

cAAlmex por favor... estou a flipar!


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Jan 2017 às 13:15)

Sinceramente estou farto deste anticiclone  nao a maneira de se por a andar para longe e ainda por cima o cenario vai manter se nos proximos tempos mais parece que estamos na primavera,que miseria. Enfim

Escrito atraves do meu telemovel


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Jan 2017 às 13:19)

Flaviense 21 nao es o unico que precisa de caalmex todos os membros precisam, para mim tem que ser dose dupla la em casa ja ninguem atura o mey mau feitio.


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2017 às 13:22)

Que tristeza, cada vez temos mais 2 períodos secos ao longo do ano... Verão e Inverno... a ver se a partir de Março vem boas chuvas até Maio ou será trágico em particular no Sul


----------



## miguel (9 Jan 2017 às 13:25)

Ah e outra coisa assim que venha 1 dia de chuva já vai aparecer as noticias de más noticias em relação ao tempo e a abrir o telejornal com o muitooo mau tempo... mas este cenário horrível que vivemos não merece atenção...povinho dum raio que só quer sol e calor...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2017 às 13:28)

Miguel, o Norte está uma desgraça... acho que a malta do Sul não tem noção... não choveu absolutamente nada!
A água que está nas barragens assim que os dias começarem a crescer visivelmente e a evapotranspiração disparar a juntar ao consumo humano vão cair abruptamente o seu armazenamento uma vez que não há compensação de lado algum...


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2017 às 13:30)

Eu já estou mentalizado em acabar este mês com uns 20/25 mm no máximo, e mesmo assim vamos ver... 

Será o mês de Janeiro mais seco desde que faço registos na minha estação 

Se se verificar no futuro o cenário de seca extrema ou severa não podemos fazer nada, a não ser racionar e utilizar  bem os recursos hídricos.

Secas graves e prolongadas  são cíclicas no nosso clima.


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Jan 2017 às 13:31)

Miguel nao podia concordar mais contigo o povo quer calor e sol todo o ano esquecem se e que a chuva faz imensa falta daqui a uns anos vamos pagar a factura bem cara ai e que vao dar valor a chuva!!!


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Jan 2017 às 13:33)

A meu ver este mes vai ser extremamente seco


----------



## james (9 Jan 2017 às 13:34)

O mês de Janeiro mais seco que registei foi 2012 ,com o AA mais potente de sempre. 

E vai continuar a ser, pois este ano já ultrapassei os registos desse ano.


----------



## james (9 Jan 2017 às 13:40)

Em relação ao povo  dar valor à chuva, não vale a pena ter muitas esperanças.
Tirando a maioria dos membros cá do fórum, mais meia dúzia de pessoas e os agricultores ( que sabem que a água faz falta)  a maioria do pessoal quer é sol e calor. Pode estar o país a arder, tudo a fritar e ainda dizem  que assim é que é bom.
E os média nem se fala.  O país pode estar a arder e em seca severa, que são capazes de abrir o telejornal a afirmar que trazem más notícias pois a chuva vai regressar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2017 às 13:42)

james disse:


> Nos próximos dias, haverá  rotação do vento para Norte, o que poderá trazer alguma nebulosidade, alguns aguaceiros fracos e alguma neve nas terras altas das regiões mais a Norte do Norte.
> E, claro, com o vento a rodar para Norte, a sensação térmica diurna vai baixar consideravelmente  ,com o frio vento Norte, nas regiões do Norte.
> 
> Para já é o que se arranja e apenas numa pequena parcela do território.
> ...


Esse ditado não conhecia. Um dia destes disseram-me um ditado novo para mim: Carraças em Janeiro é geada em Maio. Por cá têm aparecido...


----------



## james (9 Jan 2017 às 13:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Esse ditado não conhecia. Um dia destes disseram-me um ditado novo para mim: Carraças em Janeiro é geada em Maio. Por cá têm aparecido...



Eu sou um crente fiel da lei da compensação na meteorologia. 
O que não vem agora, vem mais tarde. 
O problema é que, quando vem mais tarde, tem alguns efeitos secundários, como por exemplo prejudicar as colheitas ou as férias de verão a muita gente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2017 às 13:51)

james disse:


> Eu sou um crente fiel da lei da compensação na meteorologia.
> O que não vem agora, vem mais tarde.
> O problema é que, quando vem mais tarde, tem alguns efeitos secundários, como por exemplo prejudicar as colheitas ou as férias de verão a muita gente.


A quem o diz...


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2017 às 13:52)

miguel disse:


> Que tristeza, cada vez temos mais 2 períodos secos ao longo do ano... Verão e Inverno



O problema é que um desses períodos tende a ficar cada mais extremo e acaba por nunca existir uma total reposição dos recursos hídricos devido a Invernos deste género. 
Todos sabemos que isto vai ter de mudar, mas complica-se porque vamos assistindo com o passar dos anos e acho que isso é notório a estes cenários de seca.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jan 2017 às 13:55)

Eu só vejo AA nos modelos, até dói.... Pelo menos até dia 20 não há nada, e vamos ver se vem algo depois sinceramente não estou muito confiante. Incrivel.


----------



## james (9 Jan 2017 às 14:05)

Algum dia o padrão haverá de mudar, isso é garantido. 

Pode é demorar ainda. Isto também pode ser um bom teste para os membros mais novos do fórum ou para quem comecou só recentemente a interessar - se mais pela meteorologia .  Por vezes, nós os meteoloucos, temos que atravessar o calvário e a Via Sacra, para ter instabilidade novamente.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jan 2017 às 16:34)

Mais uma run do GFS e mais uma dose de cAAlmex necessária...
Tão mau que até me dói ao ver.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2017 às 16:36)

estou a começar a entrar um pouco em desespero  eu vá lá ainda tive umas geadas e umas minimas negativas para me entreter meteorológicamente, agora quem nem isso tem imagino...


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jan 2017 às 16:51)

david 6 disse:


> estou a começar a entrar um pouco em desespero  eu vá lá ainda tive umas geadas e umas minimas negativas para me entreter meteorológicamente, agora quem nem isso tem imagino...


Ainda não tive uma mínima abaixo de 4º, até me dá vontade de rir (ou chorar)...
O vento sempre a estragar as mínimas. Geada praticamente não se vê, forma-se qualquer coisa mas às 8:30h já desapareceu e depois tenho máximas de 17º ou mais. Que tédio.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2017 às 17:08)

Até custa olhar para o meteograma e ver 0mm  e assim deve continuar, começa a ser desesperante, estamos a caminhar para uma seca grave a todos os níveis.


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2017 às 17:17)

Isto esta mesmo desesperante..e o tempo passa...
Va la o meteograma do Porto mostra 0.1 mm para amanha.Melhor do que nada....


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2017 às 17:21)

Meteograma aqui para o Porto:








Venha ela


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2017 às 17:24)

Enquanto estivermos assim, bem podemos esquecer precipitações ou entradas frias...


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2017 às 17:27)

E já lá vão 13 páginas de choradeira. Não estão fartos?


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jan 2017 às 17:31)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Enquanto estivermos assim, bem podemos esquecer precipitações ou entradas frias...


Ou seja, está trocado, o AA era suposto estar a sul. É incrível este bloqueio. 


Tiagolco disse:


> E já lá vão 13 páginas de choradeira. Não estão fartos?


Apenas estamos fartos desta pasmaceira...


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2017 às 17:50)

Estive a ver os arquivos da minha estação e no ano hidrológico 2011/2012 também  não choveu por aí além..

Como podem ver pelos registos, Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março foram bastante secos,  Fevereiro então apenas acumulou 4 mm:






O ano ficou abaixo da média com *1016,9 mm*, mas longe de uma seca severa..

No ano seguinte veio a compensação, destaque para um Março extremamente chuvoso:






1599,8 mm no fim do ano hidrológico.


----------



## james (9 Jan 2017 às 18:01)

Snifa disse:


> Estive a ver os arquivos da minha estação e no ano hidrológico 2011/2012 também  não choveu por aí além..
> 
> Como podem ver pelos registos, Janeiro, Fevereiro e Março foram bastante secos,  Fevereiro então apenas acumulou 4 mm:
> 
> ...




Em 2011/20112  bati  o meu recorde de dias sem chover no inverno : uns inacreditáveis 45 dias. 

O bloqueio durou até ao início de Abril. Se este ano seguir o mesmo caminho, vai haver suicídios em massa Aqui no fórum. 

Mas depois compensou com uma Primavera e verão muito chuvosos. Se a memória não me falha, eu penso que nesse verão em Julho e Agosto registei perto de 100 mm.


----------



## james (9 Jan 2017 às 18:12)

Quando o AA se formou em Dezembro, torci o nariz. É má altura para isso. 
Sempre temi que aparecesse um bloqueio semelhante a 2011/2012, mas infelizmente vai por esse caminho.  
Vai ser penoso mais 3 meses sem pinga de chuva.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2017 às 18:12)

Isto com ansiolíticos já lá não vai. Como andarão os preços das cordas?


----------



## ACalado (9 Jan 2017 às 18:13)

Calma.... Isto vai mudar. Isto vale o que vale mas sempre dá para animar


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2017 às 19:00)

Em termos de frio, esta última saída do ECMWF está interessante:





















Querem ver que ainda vamos ter uma boa circulação de frio continental?


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jan 2017 às 19:01)

Vá lá que o ECM mete uma excelente entrada fria lá para dia 16...


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jan 2017 às 19:06)

Pois habituem-se ao tempo seco, já o tinha dito no inicio deste mês que o inverno no geral ia ser seco... atendendo ao histórico não é muito normal o padrão mudar a meio do inverno, e além disso vai em conta nas previsões dos modelos que já haviam apontado para um inverno seco...porém o AA pode sempre enfraquecer um pouco e entrar alguma frente.
Pode ser que a primavera venha a ser animada.


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2017 às 19:12)

Eu creio que ate dia 15 nao vai haver qualquer possibilidade de ocorrer algo interssante em termos de frio ou chuva.
A partir dai, esta saida do ECM mostra alguma instabilidade....pode ser um sinal....ou apenas uma saida isolada.

Acho que sou alergico a anticiclones...


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Jan 2017 às 19:24)

Snifa disse:


> esta última saída do ECMWF está interessante



Creio que é a primeira run do ECM neste ano em que transfere o AA para a Escandinávia e para a Gronelândia, deixando alguma esperança numa entrada continental com alguma depressão retrograda oriunda do Mediterrâneo.  Infelizmente se não for acompanhada de mais run's com essa tendência, valerá o que vale.
Pessoalmente creio que, com a entrada fria deste fim de semana na Europa Central/Oriental, podem-se dar as condições para uma nova circulação continental, favorecida pela descida de temperaturas generalizada nessa região. Mas é claro que tudo dependerá da movimentação do AA...


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2017 às 19:56)

O ECM já previa há alguns dias que a próxima semana seria tão ou mais fria que esta. A previsão semanal do ECM atualizada, tendo em conta a saída das 00z de hoje, deverá ser disponibilizada pelos húngaros mais logo ou amanhã.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2017 às 19:57)

Snifa disse:


> Em termos de frio, esta última saída do ECMWF está interessante:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deus te oiça. Que saudades de uma entrada fria continental. E por falar nisso, faz hoje 8 anos que nevou por aqui (já?). Uma semana de frio a sério, que acabou em grande, com neve a cotas muito baixas, inclusive a cota zero em alguns locais do NW da PI. Nunca esquecerei. Saudades.


----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2017 às 21:48)

Alguém me explica esta diferença nos modelos??? O ECM continua a insistir numa entrada continental e o GFS no Anticlone! E eu olho para os meus sites de previsão e dou em maluco! A neve aqui para Bruxelas desaparece a cada saída do GFS e aumenta a cada saída do ECM. 

Já agora, o ECM não tem previsões de neve/precipitação?


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (9 Jan 2017 às 22:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> E já lá vão 13 páginas de choradeira. Não estão fartos?


Dou-lhe toda a razão. Todos nós, salvo raras excepções, apreciamos chuva, mas bastam algumas semanas de AA para só ler queixas sobre a "pasmaceira", "anticiclone interminável", "seca grave a instalar-se" (quando ainda estamos em seca ligeira e não em todo o território), "dias de primavera" (quando o contexto de primavera nada tem a ver com esta situação de AA actual), etc. Se a situação fosse outra, com Baixas instaladas dias a fio, todos íamos rejubilar. Volto a repetir, tal como já o disse algumas vezes, há alguns membros deste fórum que só não se queixam se tiverem 40 mm de chuva todos os dias. Neste momento não está prevista grande alteração do padrão, mas não me parece que com mínimas tão baixas (considerando a nossa latitude e posição atlântica) e com máximas dentro de valores médios para Janeiro, possamos (mesmo que em termos relativos) falar em "calor". Mas, claro, todos têm o direito de se queixar e eu de deixar a minha humilde opinião


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2017 às 22:37)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Dou-lhe toda a razão. Todos nós, salvo raras excepções, apreciamos chuva, mas bastam algumas semanas de AA para só ler queixas sobre a "pasmaceira", "anticiclone interminável", "seca grave a instalar-se" (quando ainda estamos em seca ligeira e não em todo o território), "dias de primavera" (quando o contexto de primavera nada tem a ver com esta situação de AA actual), etc. Se a situação fosse outra, com Baixas instaladas dias a fio, todos íamos rejubilar. Volto a repetir, tal como já o disse algumas vezes, há alguns membros deste fórum que só não se queixam se tiverem 40 mm de chuva todos os dias. Neste momento não está prevista grande alteração do padrão, mas não me parece que com mínimas tão baixas (considerando a nossa latitude e posição atlântica) e com máximas dentro de valores médios para Janeiro, possamos (mesmo que em termos relativos) falar em "calor". Mas, claro, todos têm o direito de se queixar e eu de deixar a minha humilde opinião


Acho que acaba por ser um defeito de muitos ou mesmo de todos nós. Queremos sempre mais e mais e nunca estamos contentes com o que temos.
E ao não estarmos contentes, passamos a maior parte do tempo a queixarmo-nos, o que na minha opinião é muito chato para nós mesmos e para as pessoas que nos rodeiam. Como dizia o escritor e filósofo brasileiro, Marquês de Maricá: "Os homens são sempre mais verbosos e fecundos em queixar-se das injúrias do que em agradecer os benefícios."
Mas enfim, estão todos no vosso direito, quem sou para vos mandar calar?


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2017 às 22:47)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mas enfim, estão todos no vosso direito, quem sou para vos mandar calar?



Boa pergunta. Qual é a resposta?


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (9 Jan 2017 às 22:54)

Orion disse:


> Boa pergunta. Qual é a resposta?


Não há resposta, é a chamada pergunta de retórica  Ou seja, ajuda-nos a pensar um pouco.GFS não nos deixa uma pinga de água até 23 de janeiro. Não me estou  queixar, apenas a constatar. Provavelmente alguém na Islândia estará a dizer. "raio de chuva/neve. Lá em baixo, os portugueses têm uma sorte dos diabos". É tudo uma questão de perspectiva.


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2017 às 22:57)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Não há resposta, é a chamada pergunta de retórica  Ou seja, ajuda-nos a pensar um pouco.



Exato.

Se não for grande incómodo gostaria de saber a resposta. Mera curiosidade


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Jan 2017 às 23:04)

Eu penso que esta choradeira acaba por ser justificável, para aqueles que estão a pensar a longo prazo e que são péssimistas (meu caso). E por mais que queiramos fugir à realidade, é impossível fechar os olhos às condições atípicas para esta época do ano, veremos se algo muda porque ainda estamos no início de Janeiro.  Depois, muitos como eu chegam a esta época vêem que não há forma do AA se desenvencilhar deste bloqueio, a inquietação aumenta e começa-se a temer o pior, ao ver saídas e mais saídas adiar constantemente alguns resquícios de frentes. Ao mesmo tempo surge também a voz da experiência, que acaba por generalizar este inverno aos mais secos do passado, o que acaba por desanimar mais. Como estamos fartos de saber, se não chover agora vai ser dificil contornar a seca mais à frente, a menos que tenhamos uma primavera semelhante a 2013 (julgo que foi neste ano que se deram grandes cheias nos mais variados rios, especialmente no Tejo), o que também não é a melhor solução.

O próprio equilibrio dos ecossistemas é posto em causa, aqui por casa ainda hoje reparei que a minha cerejeira a cada dia que passa tem aberto sempre mais uma ou duas flores (para aqueles que acham que é um caso isolado desenganem-se, porque aqui pelas redondezas já não é a primeira árvore que vejo com flores fora do tempo), algumas não resistem à geada. Já no ano passado foi a mesma coisa, se não fosse o Janeiro a mudar um pouco o paradigma, acho que teria as àrvores todas floridas em meados de Março, conforme as flores se fossem aguentando ao frio.

Como se não bastasse não haver precipitação, para já o frio continuado/generalizado ainda não surgiu. Tirando claro, os últimos dias de 2016 e o 1º de Janeiro e agora os últimos dias,em que o vento leste fez questão de estragar maior parte das inversões. Já ver frio e precipitação juntos parece algo utópico, ainda se o ECWF tivesse razão. Mas verdade seja dita, que neste momento o ideal seriam mesmo umas boas chuvadas em vez do frio, se fossse possível os dois seria a cereja no topo do bolo, mas já se sabe o que é que "Portugal gasta" a este respeito.

Mas quando é que o GFS decide comprar um bilhete de férias ao AA para a Escandinávia? Ou então penso que também serviria um bilhete para a zona da gronelândia (corrijam se estiver a dizer disparates), o GFS que escolha o mais económico, a malta já não pede muito


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2017 às 23:12)

Está na altura de ser sádico 

Os húngaros já publicaram a previsão semanal. Anomalias negativas na precipitação para os próximos 15 dias. Depois...







Será que se vai concretizar? Resta esperar.

Em suma, as previsões semanais são publicadas às 3ªs e 6ªs (na Hungria é UTC +1; lá já é madrugada) tendo em conta a saída das 00z do ECM do dia anterior (2ªs e 5ªs). Guardar este portal.

Pelas anomalias na temperatura o Pai Natal vai continuar de calções


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2017 às 23:25)

Porque é que o IPMA não publica um mapa semelhante ao dos húngaros com frequência semanal (nem peço bi-semanalmente) para todo o território português? Um território português que inclua as ilhas, o que certamente seria algo incrivelmente chocante.

Não. Tem-se a previsão mensal com gráficos quase ininteligíveis, informação excessiva e jargão estatístico de pouca ou nenhuma utilidade. Bastam 2 mapas simples. Assim não precisava de, como ilhéu, ver o mapa semanal da AEMET. Sim, os espanhóis têm melhores produtos para as ilhas portuguesas do que o IM português.


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Jan 2017 às 23:47)

Subscrevo tudo o que disse o Mr.Neves.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2017 às 23:59)

Orion disse:


> Boa pergunta. Qual é a resposta?


Sou um mero adolescente tal como tantos outros.


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2017 às 00:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sou um mero adolescente tal como tantos outros.



Nada contra ti, claro 

Como já escrevi, algumas pessoas se queixam das queixas dos outros mas acho curiosa a tua tenacidade. Já sabes antecipadamente que este tópico é de queixas (foi por isso que ele foi criado) e que haverão queixas tendo em conta as previsões. Mas és dos poucos que periodicamente te insurges. Queres vir a este tópico mas não queres ler queixas. Não há aí expectativas um bocado contraditórias? 



Tiagolco disse:


> E ao não estarmos contentes, passamos a maior parte do tempo a queixarmo-nos, o que na minha opinião é muito chato para nós mesmos e para as pessoas que nos rodeiam.



Geralmente as pessoas não ficam chateadas consigo mesmas por se queixarem. Queixam-se porque estão chateadas com algo. Pode é haver baixa tolerância para os queixumes dos outros mas isso é algo do próprio, não dos outros.

Há queixas e queixas. Não vejo pedidos para tempo severo. Na maioria pede-se chuva, algo básico. 

Pedir a um amante de meteorologia que não se queixe quando o tempo está monótono - especialmente num fórum dedicado ao tempo - está quase no mesmo patamar que pedir a um adepto de futebol ferrenho que não mande bocas foleiras - num fórum dedicado ao desporto - quando o seu clube não consegue ganhar. É um bocado contra-natura não achas?


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2017 às 07:55)

Na saida das 00z do GFS preve algo semelhante ao ECM.
Frio  continental sem chuva, sensivelmente a partir das 200h.
Vale o que vale..mas o facto de estarem um pouco em sintonia, ja e uma melhoria


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Jan 2017 às 08:31)

Os modelos já estiveram piores, é um facto. Pessoalmente acredito numa mudança lá para o final do mês, é um feeling.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Jan 2017 às 08:32)

A AEMET a colocar 50% de probabilidade se se verem flocos de neve 6ª feira e sábado na raia seca de Ourense:
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/vilardevos-id32091 (municipio vizinho de Chaves).

Validez: viernes, 13 enero 2017 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
* Predicción*


En el extremo norte peninsular aumentará la inestabilidad, con cielos nubosos o cubiertos y precipitaciones, más probables e intensas en el Cantábrico y Pirineos. Podrán ser localmente fuertes y/o persistentes en el litoral Cantábrico y noroeste de Navarra. *Es probable que sean en forma de nieve en zonas relativamente bajas del norte peninsular, y que también afecten, con carácter más débil, al entorno de los sistemas Central e Ibérico*. En el resto de la mitad norte y área mediterránea son probables los intervalos nubosos, con precipitaciones débiles en Mallorca y Menorca, y con menor probabilidad en puntos del litoral este de Andalucía. En el resto de la Península se espera tiempo en general bastante estable, con predominio de cielos poco nubosos. En Canarias intervalos nubosos en las islas occidentales y nubes altas en las orientales.

Nieblas posibles en la Meseta.

*Cota de nieve en el extremo norte peninsular: 700/900 m, bajando a 300/500 m en Pirineos, y bajando a 500/800 m en la Cordillera Cantábrica. En el Sistema Ibérico oriental, 900/1100 m bajando a 700/900 m.*

Temperaturas en descenso en casi toda la Península, excepto Andalucía y Murcia. Heladas débiles en bastantes zonas de la mitad norte peninsular, más intensas en Pirineos, y menos probables en el interior sudeste.

Vientos de componentes norte y oeste, salvo en Canarias, donde predominará la componente este. Soplará fuerte o con intervalos de fuerte en el Cantábrico oriental, Ampurdán, bajo Ebro, Pirineos y Baleares.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Jan 2017 às 09:00)

Sim o GFS mete alguma precipitação no extremo norte com cotas de 800m. Vamos ver.


----------



## miguel (10 Jan 2017 às 09:33)

Isto anda tão mau que temos de andar com pinças e lupas para ver onde vai cair uns pingos ou flocos perdidos lol
Sou um adepto de tempo severo como muitos sabem não tivesse ido ao corredor dos tornados caçar as maiores células na terra!! Este pais é mesmo um dos piores no mundo para ter esse tipo de tempo, é natural sentir um certo desprezo e mesmo raiva por este AA eterno em pleno Inverno, sabendo que o Inverno não é a altura melhor para o tempo que mais gosto... só não se importa com este tempo seco  que já arruinou metade do Inverno quem se ta nas tintas se chove ou ta sol... quanto as temperaturas altas sim de dia tem feito tudo menos frio!! nas horas centrais do dia 80% dos dias este Inverno aqui tem estado acima dos 15ºC a 20ºC isso é calor para Janeiro, só não vê quem não quer ou é apenas do contra.
Este tópico é para isso mesmo "choradeira compulsiva" e irei sempre vir aqui "Reclamar" com o tempo quando se justificar


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2017 às 09:43)

miguel disse:


> quanto as temperaturas altas sim de dia tem feito tudo menos frio!!



Por muito difícil que me custe aceitar este tempo tenho de o fazer, mas as temperaturas diurnas que se têm feito sentir já roçam o ridículo. Parece uma hipérbole mas se ontem decidisse andar de manga curta ás 15h aqui por Entrecampos não iria ser espanto nenhum tal foi o dia de Primavera que esteve.


----------



## AMFC (10 Jan 2017 às 09:46)

Continua a saga de nada de chuva à vista. Tirando o inicio do mês será que vamos ter um Janeiro completamente seco ?


----------



## james (10 Jan 2017 às 09:51)

Em relação às últimas saídas dos modelos, não vejo qualquer alteração.  
Uns resquícios de potenciais pequenas frentes que vai surgindo a médio prazo mas que é rapidamente aniquilado nas saídas seguintes pelo poderoso escudo protetor que é este AA, que está poderoso e vai ser muito difícil de derrubar. 

Em relação às queixas, e eu também falo por mim, o pessoal anda desanimado com o desenrolar das condições meteorológicas nos últimos meses. 
Tivemos um Verão tórrido, quente e seco, quase sem frentes atlânticas e sem atividade convectiva sequer, tudo a arder e a bater recordes de temperatura até ao início de Novembro. 
Quando pensávamos que iríamos ser recompensados com um Outono tempestuoso, como normalmente acontece após um Verão tórrido, eis que fomos surpreendidos negativamente com um Outono fraco, dos mais fraquinhos dos últimos anos. 
E chegámos ao inverno, e eis que continua uma pasmaceira. Ok que as temperaturas mínimas e as inversões estão dentro do normal, mas as temperaturas máximas ainda não estão naqueles valores que deviam estar em Janeiro. Às vezes,  durante o dia, sinto - me tentado a tirar o casaco e isso, digam o que disserem, não é normal nesta época. 

Acho que é devido a esta sequência de tempo que as pessoas que gostam de ver a chuva cair como deve ser, que não sejam apenas aguaceiros de 1 ou 2 horas no máximo, sentem falta. 
E, verdade seja dita,  o tempo desde Junho do ano passado, está uma enorme desilusão a todos os níveis.


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Jan 2017 às 09:56)

Começa realmente a ser desesperante olhar para os modelos. Eu também credito na "teoria da compensação", mas passar parte do mês de Dezembro e o Janeiro todo nisto é frustante. Principalmente quando vemos muito frio na Europa e a crista anticiclónica não o deixa aproximar-se aqui deste cantinho... e é isso que os modelos continuam a mostrar ad eternum. É capaz de vir mais algum frio nas próximas 2 semanas, mas nada de registo ou fora da média.

Até hoje as mínimas foram muito elevadas para Janeiro. Veja-se, como curiosidade, a estação mais fria de Portugal às 8:00h. Aljezur, em pleno litoral Sudoeste, com -0,6ºC


----------



## james (10 Jan 2017 às 10:21)

As saídas do ECM  estão cada vez pior. As últimas estão horríveis. 
Cada vez vejo este AA a reforçar - se. Fala - se na possibilidade de uma siberiana. 
Talvez até ocorra mais para a frente. 
Por um lado, poderá trazer bastante mais frio. Mas, por outro, normalmente siberianas no nosso território estão associadas a fortes períodos anticiclonicos. Estou convencido que se isso ocorrer, é a confirmação que falta de que este AA durará todo o inverno. 

A última siberiana  forte que tivemos foi em 2011/2012, provavelmente o inverno mais seco de todos os tempos. 
Acho que infelizmente caminhamos para uma repetição desse inverno.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2017 às 10:52)




----------



## DaniFR (10 Jan 2017 às 11:14)

À falta de chuva, teremos um dia bem frios. Mais umas manhãs de geada.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Jan 2017 às 11:54)

Snifa disse:


>



Lá está o GFS com os seus devaneios  Esperemos que se concretize.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Jan 2017 às 12:00)

Grande nevão dia 19 pelo GFS!

Edição especial True Illusion:


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2017 às 12:11)

Realmente a previsão do GFS a partir do dia 19 é "louca", a despejar litros e litros de água sobre o território (oxalá que sim)  .


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2017 às 12:28)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Grande nevão dia 19 pelo GFS!
> 
> Edição especial True Illusion:



Prefiro começar a ver desvaneios dos modelos do que ver modelagem consistente do AA é sinal que a circulação está a mudar. Reforço que antes de acabar o mês vamos ter alguma coisa. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## james (10 Jan 2017 às 16:20)

O problema é que quer o GFS quer o ECM já várias vezes viram a mudança a médio prazo e nunca se concretizou. 

Quando estamos sob a influência de um bloqueio destes, é preciso ser muito cauteloso quando se fala em mudança de padrão. 
Mas seria muito bom e ainda iríamos a tempo de uns bons eventos caso o AA começasse a ceder.


----------



## Zulo (10 Jan 2017 às 16:29)

Se de lotaria se tratasse, eu faria a seguinte previsão.

A partir de dia 20/22 acredito que tenhamos precipitação para o Litoral Centro do país.Previsão baseada em pura futurologia(assim como a maioria das saídas com espaços de tempo tão grandes com 11 dias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2017 às 16:39)

*Vaga de frio está a assolar a Europa. E Portugal, escapa?*
*Enquanto a Europa treme de frio, as temperaturas em Portugal até vão subir. O frio já passou, mas também já tem data de regresso.*





© iStock
PAÍS IPMA

Grande parte da Europa está a ser afetada por uma vaga de frio intenso provocada por massas de ar polar com origem na Escandinávia. Há registo de várias mortes, temperaturas negativas e neve a paralisar cidades.

E Portugal, escapa? Na verdade, esta massa de ar frio já afetou o país - no fim de semana passado, disse ao Notícias ao Minuto a meteorologista Patrícia Gomes, do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

Cinco distritos chegaram a estar sob aviso amarelo, o segundo menos grave de uma escala de quatro, devido à "persistência de valores baixos da temperatura mínima".

A temperatura mais baixa, de -3º Celsius, foi registada em Bragança e na Guarda (com máximas de 9º e 8º, respetivamente), nada que se compare com o que se sentiu no resto da Europa, devido a uma posição favorável do anti-ciclone.

Nos últimos dias, segundo a BBC pelo menos 20 pessoas morreram devido às baixas temperaturas, mesmo em países onde a temperatura costuma ser amena, como em Itália, onde se registaram sete vítimas mortais, cinco das quais sem-abrigo.

Também na Polónia 10 pessoas morreram esta semana, com temperaturas abaixo dos 20º negativos, elevando para 65 o número de mortos neste inverno.

Igual cenário na Alemanha, que tem vindo a registar temperaturas inferiores a 25 graus negativos durante a noite. Bósnia, Sérvia, Roménia, Croácia, República Checa, Bulgária e Montenegro estão cobertas de neve.

O frio já tem data de regresso

Enquanto em vários países as temperaturas vão manter-se baixas, em Portugal haverá até uma ligeira subida da temperatura nos próximos dias.

Apenas no sábado regressa o frio, devido à "influência de uma corrente de norte de ar mais frio e húmido", prevê a meteorologista Patrícia Gomes.

Seguem-se quatro ou cinco dias com temperaturas mais baixas, antes do regresso ao mais tradicional inverno ameno.


Durante o mês de dezembro de 2016 o valor médio da temperatura média do ar em Portugal foi de 10,41°, 0,44° acima do valor normal. Dia 2 de dezembro as máximas ultrapassaram os 15º, o valor mais alto neste período registado desde 1931.
https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...gekko&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=afternoon


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Jan 2017 às 16:49)

Segunda run consecutiva do GFS a prever o fim do AA a partir de dia 17\18.... Será desta?


----------



## james (10 Jan 2017 às 16:55)

Duvido um bocado, já que a precipitação prevista pelo GFS às 240 horas na anterior saída desapareceu por completo nesta. 
Infelizmente temos AA para dar e durar...


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2017 às 17:19)

Espero que esteja enganado mas.....é sempre a adiar o fim do AA.
Vamos esperar pela saída do ECM.....


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Jan 2017 às 17:23)

jonas disse:


> Espero que esteja enganado mas.....é sempre a adiar o fim do AA.
> Vamos esperar pela saída do ECM.....


Pelo menos já se vê algo, nos últimos dias não se via nada... E pelo menos vamos ter um fds frio, ao menos isso


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jan 2017 às 17:47)

Este tópico serve para queixas que não gosta das duas uma: ou não lê este tópico ou ignora.
Já falei com alguns agricultores e os mesmos já se queixam que não chove e depois quando chover já vai ser fora de época e causa prejuízos... quem vive da agricultura sabe como isto é.


----------



## james (10 Jan 2017 às 18:13)

Quando leio que nem está assim muito mal, que até tem chovido alguma coisa de vez em quando, não é bem assim. 
Quando me queixo nem é tanto das últimas semanas, mas dos últimos 6 meses. 
Aqui no Norte, tirando Novembro,  a anomalia para a precipitação desde Junho foi negativa ( alguns meses muito negativa) . 
No Verão, quase não existiu a famosa neblina atlântica e as pequenas frentes que vão sempre passando durante o verão, tão típico aqui do Minho. E isso teve uma influência negativa em muitas espécies vegetais autóctones de cá e pouco habituadas a influências prolongadas de massas continentais. 

Fazendo a retrospectiva dos últimos 6 meses,  a situação não está assim tão normal como se diz. Embora, claro, não é nenhuma catástrofe, pois situações similares ocorrem ciclicamente. 

Termino com mais um ditado da minha zona para ilustrar um pouco aquilo que afirmei: " Mal vai Portugal se não houverem 3 cheias até ao Natal. "

Ainda não houve nenhuma aqui no Norte, nem nada parecido.


----------



## weatherbox (10 Jan 2017 às 18:18)

E se um dia alguém vos disser que este tipo de tempo anticiclónico frio e seco de que se queixam de ser monótono é na verdade muito extremo em termos de impacto social-humano em Portugal?


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Jan 2017 às 18:25)

Davidmpb concordo perfeitamente contigo a agricultura está totalmente dependente do clima ainda vamos ter um cenário como o do ano passado com uma primavera muitos chuvosa e que vai causar prejuízos gravíssimos na agricultura!!!!!!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Jan 2017 às 18:50)

O ECM insiste na entrada fria lá para dia 17... Vamos ver.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2017 às 19:14)

Interessante o ECMWF, apesar da distância tem estado relativamente estável..











Penso que com esta configuração neve a cotas um pouco mais baixas poderia ser uma realidade..


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2017 às 19:28)

Existe algum site com a previsão da precipitação prevista pelo ECM?


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2017 às 19:41)

se uma bolsa de -12ºC conseguisse passar os pirineus e o cantábrico é que era de ouro... mesmo sendo frio seco.

é que não tenho nenhuma dúvida que chegado ao atlântico português a coisa pegava fogo.

Se entrar uma -8ºC potente-extensa também serve.


----------



## weatherbox (10 Jan 2017 às 20:11)

jonas disse:


> Existe algum site com a previsão da precipitação prevista pelo ECM?



http://www.weathercast.co.uk
É gratuíto mas tens que te registar primeiro
Depois escolhe Model dataECMWF - Iberic Peninsula & Canary Isl.  e finalmente Precipitation. O site tem uns bugs enervantes nas nada que alguém com mais de 2 dedos de testa perceba em pouco tempo.


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2017 às 20:19)

weatherbox disse:


> http://www.weathercast.co.uk
> É gratuíto mas tens que te registar primeiro
> Depois escolhe Model dataECMWF - Iberic Peninsula & Canary Isl.  e finalmente Precipitation. O site tem uns bugs enervantes nas nada que alguém com mais de 2 dedos de testa perceba em pouco tempo.


Muito obrigado


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2017 às 20:37)

weatherbox disse:


> E se um dia alguém vos disser que este tipo de tempo anticiclónico frio e seco de que se queixam de ser monótono é na verdade muito extremo em termos de impacto social-humano em Portugal?



Porque é um país manifestamente pouco habituado a frio e paralelamente mal preparado?

Não sei daí a pergunta


----------



## DaniFR (10 Jan 2017 às 22:20)

Está generoso o GFS, pelo menos no que refere às temperaturas mínimas.

Previsão para Coimbra


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jan 2017 às 22:53)

Agreste disse:


> se uma bolsa de -12ºC conseguisse passar os pirineus e o cantábrico é que era de ouro... mesmo sendo frio seco.
> 
> é que não tenho nenhuma dúvida que chegado ao atlântico português a coisa pegava fogo.
> 
> Se entrar uma -8ºC potente-extensa também serve.



Já agora, uma valente caldeirada e sair tipo 2 de Fevereiro de 1954, isso sim, não era ouro, era diamante e nevar a cota zero no Algarve.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Jan 2017 às 22:54)

A previsão de temperaturas a partir de dia 19 está bastante interessante 




Aqueles quase -5ºC na realidade poderiam vir a ser bem mais baixos. Veremos as próximas saídas.


----------



## weatherbox (10 Jan 2017 às 23:08)

Orion disse:


> Porque é um país manifestamente pouco habituado a frio e paralelamente mal preparado?
> Não sei daí a pergunta



Neste tipo de tempo de ar frio e seco com inversões anticiclónicas os idosos em Portugal morrem às "pallettes", é uma espécie de massacre silêncioso que ocorre. Além de idosos há os outros com patologias como doenças respiratórias, alergias,Etc.
E este ano a estirpe do vírus Influenza é particularmente agressiva, nas morgues dos hospitais acumulam-se os corpos, há uma semana atrás morreram umas 500 pessoas apenas num dia, as urgências de muitos hospitais estiveram muitos dias em quase ou mesmo ruptura. Nas últimas semanas morreram muitas centenas de pessoas.

O virus Influenza, nas suas multiplas variantes, encontra o ambiente perfeito nestas baixas temperaturas para sobreviver mais tempo fora de um hospedeiro e depois a baixa humidade ajuda-o a propagar-se muito mais facilmente pelo ar. É relativamente "normal" nestas circunstâncias acontecer isto em Portugal, acontece de x em x invernos, mas dei como exemplo que este tempo aparentemente monóntono na realidade mata muito mais que centenas de Tornados ou outros fenómenos meteorológicos extremos em Portugal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2017 às 23:36)

*severe-weather.EU* ‏@severeweatherEU  4 hHá 4 horas
Absolutely spectacular photos of soap bubbles freezing in -16 °C in Zlín, Czech Republic on Jan 7. Report: Lenka Zapletalová


















1 resposta64 retweets79 curtiram


----------



## jonas (11 Jan 2017 às 07:49)

Boas saidas do ECM  e do GFS....


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2017 às 08:53)

Saída mais uma vez muito fria do ECM. Ambos os principais modelos (ECM\GFS) vao dando indícios que o fim do AA pode estar para breve.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Jan 2017 às 08:58)

Sou como São Tomé... só acredito vendo!

Ainda tudo demasiado longe... se acontecer não é que o @ACalado acerta!


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2017 às 09:13)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Sou como São Tomé... só acredito vendo!
> 
> Ainda tudo demasiado longe... se acontecer não é que o @ACalado acerta!


Falta muito sim, mas que vai sendo indiciado vai...!


----------



## james (11 Jan 2017 às 09:42)

Sem querer ser desmancha - prazeres,  eu não vejo nenhuma alteração de padrão à vista. Pelo contrário, acho que até se perspectiva um reforço deste padrão para as próximas semanas, com um possível reforço de ar frio e seco. 
Este Inverno está, de acordo com a evolução atual dos modelos, a seguir o caminho dos invernos de 2005/2006 e 2011/2012. 

Contudo, como eu já disse há uns posts atrás,  este tipo de padrão é paradoxalmente o único que permite surpresas agradáveis em termos de cotas de neve muito baixas, em especial no Litoral. 

Vendo a evolução dos modelos, acho que não seria impossível ter uma surpresa este ano. Alguns condimentos necessários para isso estão presentes, como instabilidade no Mediterrâneo, ar frio setentrional. E como não me parece que este AA, apesar de tudo, seja tão potente e com tão altas pressões como o de 2012,  se se formasse alguma depressão retrógrada ainda éramos capazes de ter sorte. 

E isso até está em sintonia com algumas previsões sazonais que apontam Fevereiro como um mês em que é possível a queda de neve em sítios pouco habituais.


----------



## ACalado (11 Jan 2017 às 10:35)

Cada vez acredito  mais e pelo que já analisei que este maldito AA tem os dias contados


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Jan 2017 às 10:43)

Acalado deus queira que tenhas razao ja estou farto deste anticiclone a ver se leva um chuto no rabo e se vai embora durante muito tempo.


----------



## Snifa (11 Jan 2017 às 10:45)

Em termos de frio o ECMWF está bastante bom:






Pura entrada gélida continental e que pode  muito bem trazer surpresas


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2017 às 11:01)

Estou surpreendido com o que aí vem.
Máximas de 8ºC /9ºC  e minimas de 2/3ºC para aqui,porra 
Chuva é que nickles...


----------



## james (11 Jan 2017 às 11:09)

Cenário algo interessante para a próxima quinta - feira no Norte. 
Possibilidade de precipitação >1 mm,  ISO - 4,  entrada de Norte,modelos em sintonia... 

Bem, parece aqueles cenários bons para sonhar... 

E, por volta do do dia 19, avizinha - se outro bom cenário para sonhar...


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2017 às 11:13)

james disse:


> Cenário algo interessante para a próxima quinta - feira no Norte.
> Possibilidade de precipitação >1 mm,  ISO - 4,  entrada de Norte,modelos em sintonia...
> 
> Bem, parece aqueles cenários bons para sonhar...
> ...



Quinta ou sexta? Na quinta vejo alguma chuva mas sem frio, na sexta vejo frio sem chuva


----------



## james (11 Jan 2017 às 11:17)

Meteofan disse:


> Quinta ou sexta? Na quinta vejo alguma chuva mas sem frio, na sexta vejo frio sem chuva



Depende dos modelos. O ECM vê mais na quinta, o GFS vê mais na sexta.


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2017 às 11:19)

james disse:


> Depende dos modelos. O ECM vê mais na quinta, o GFS vê mais na sexta.


Desculpa mas para amanhã (quinta-feira) nenhum modelo vê frio.... Deves estar confundido  Para sexta sim vejo uma is0 -4º e a ocorrer precipitação poderia nevar a cotas de 600m talvez...


----------



## james (11 Jan 2017 às 11:44)

Meteofan disse:


> Desculpa mas para amanhã (quinta-feira) nenhum modelo vê frio.... Deves estar confundido  Para sexta sim vejo uma is0 -4º e a ocorrer precipitação poderia nevar a cotas de 600m talvez...



Sim, posso estar confundido com o dia. Vi isso à pressa.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2017 às 12:12)

ipma a dar -4ºC no sul do Ribatejo, neste caso para a minha terrinha Coruche  era bastante interessante, mas ainda falta algum tempo, antes  disso este fim de semana já devo de ter geada de novo, vão dando 0/-1ºC


----------



## Snifa (11 Jan 2017 às 13:34)

*Vem aí mais frio a partir de quinta-feira:*







O território do continente vai ser afetado a partir de quinta-feira por uma superfície frontal fria, prevendo-se, por isso, uma descida dos valores da temperatura, em especial da mínima, que em alguns locais ficará abaixo de zero.

De acordo com o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), a partir de quinta-feira, Portugal continental vai ser afetado pela passagem de uma frente fria que vai levar à descida das temperaturas entre três a sete graus Celsius até ao início da semana.

Segundo o Instituto, está prevista chuva fraca a partir do meio da manhã nas regiões a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela, queda de neve acima dos 1400 metros para o final do dia na Serra da Estrela, serra de Montesinho e Montalegre e uma intensificação do vento nas terras altas.

Na sexta-feira, ainda está prevista precipitação no extremo norte do território, que poderá ser de neve acima dos 800 metros até ao final da manhã.

Segundo o IPMA, o anticiclone vai ficar localizado a noroeste da Galiza e ficará pelo menos até dia 16 (segunda-feira).

No que diz respeito às temperaturas, vai registar-se uma descida da máxima nas regiões do norte e centro entre quatro e seis graus Celsius, e na noite de quinta para sexta-feira desce a mínima entre três a quatro graus.

Na noite de sexta-feira para sábado, a mínima volta a descer mais dois a três graus.

Segundo o IPMA, a partir de sábado não está prevista nem precipitação, nem queda de neve, mas algum desconforto térmico, devido às baixas temperaturas previstas.

Para o interior norte e centro estão previstas temperaturas mínimas abaixo de zero, como por exemplo na Guarda e em Bragança (menos dois graus). Em Lisboa, a temperatura mínima deverá rondar os cinco ou seis graus.

As temperaturas vão descer gradualmente até sábado e depois a partir daí não vão ter grandes variações.

De acordo com o IPMA, esta situação em Portugal continental não tem a ver com a situação que se vive na Europa que tem estado a ser afetada por uma vaga de frio, que já causou pelo menos 60 mortes.

Na Polónia, o país mais afetado, as temperaturas estão a registar valores perto dos 20 graus Celsius (ºC) negativos em algumas regiões.

Esta vaga de frio vindo da Escandinávia afeta a Europa desde o fim da semana passada, provocando vítimas em outros países do Leste, como República Checa ou Bulgária, designadamente entre sem abrigos e migrantes, mas também na Macedónia, Bielorrússia ou Itália.


http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/...inental-a-partir-de-quinta-feira-5599034.html



Achei piada à imagem escolhida para ilustrar a notícia e o frio que se prevê, era bom era que por cá fosse assim... como na foto.. só se for nas terras ( bem ) altas


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2017 às 13:38)

Ainda vejo os modelos muito fraquinhos, frio sim nada de anormal e seco, e é da secura que sofremos e não a meio de sair disto... agora dia 18 ou 20 aparece alguma chuva mas muito na corda bamba ainda...


----------



## Norther (11 Jan 2017 às 15:29)

Snifa disse:


> *Vem aí mais frio a partir de quinta-feira:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







essa foto é das Penhas da Saúde :-) pode ser que sim mais para fim do mês em algumas regiões do interior do país, os modelos ainda vão dar voltas e a muito frio acumulado na Europa, nunca se sabe...


----------



## james (11 Jan 2017 às 15:39)

Amanhã à noite é provável que caia alguma neve nas serras do Alto Minho.


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2017 às 15:47)

O GFS com esta run que está a sair faz sonhar os amantes da neve no extremo Norte de Portugal, pois coloca precipitação aliada à iso -4º na sexta feira.
Isso significa, a meu ver, que poderá never, ainda que pouco, abaixo dos 600m...
Penso que por exemplo em Chaves a manter-se a previsão poderá nevar. Aliás o AEMET mete cota 500 e 75% de precipitação para Ourense.
Com cada saída do GFS tem reforçado o frio e aumentado a possibilidade de precipitação. Situação interessante para se seguir, não haverá grande acumulação mas poderá nevar em locais menos habituais se a ISO -4º se mantiver.


----------



## Cesar (11 Jan 2017 às 15:56)

mas é pouco provavel.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2017 às 15:56)

tanto calor hoje


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2017 às 16:00)

david 6 disse:


> tanto calor hoje


19,3º de máxima aqui....


----------



## ACalado (11 Jan 2017 às 16:04)

O que cair na Sexta são apenas uns "farrapos" acho que o melhor está a ser cozinhado para o 19/20


----------



## jonas (11 Jan 2017 às 16:07)

Meteofan disse:


> O GFS com esta run que está a sair faz sonhar os amantes da neve no extremo Norte de Portugal, pois coloca precipitação aliada à iso -4º na sexta feira.
> Isso significa, a meu ver, que poderá never, ainda que pouco, abaixo dos 600m...
> Penso que por exemplo em Chaves a manter-se a previsão poderá nevar. Aliás o AEMET mete cota 500 e 75% de precipitação para Ourense.
> Com cada saída do GFS tem reforçado o frio e aumentado a possibilidade de precipitação. Situação interessante para se seguir, não haverá grande acumulação mas poderá nevar em locais menos habituais se a ISO -4º se mantiver.


Pena  a pouca precipitação...
Vai dar para alguns locais limparem as vistas!
Quanto a cota, partilha da mesmo opiniao .
No extremo norte acho que devera andar entre 500-600 m


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2017 às 16:11)

ACalado disse:


> O que cair na Sexta são apenas uns "farrapos" acho que o melhor está a ser cozinhado para o 19/20


Farrapos ou não podem cair a cotas relativamente baixas, já seria um bom aperitivo para esse tal dia 19\20, isso se se confirmar a entrada fria, falta muito ainda


----------



## vitamos (11 Jan 2017 às 16:26)

Meteofan disse:


> O GFS com esta run que está a sair faz sonhar os amantes da neve no extremo Norte de Portugal, pois coloca precipitação aliada à iso -4º na sexta feira.
> Isso significa, a meu ver, que poderá never, ainda que pouco, abaixo dos 600m...
> Penso que por exemplo em Chaves a manter-se a previsão poderá nevar. Aliás o AEMET mete cota 500 e 75% de precipitação para Ourense.
> Com cada saída do GFS tem reforçado o frio e aumentado a possibilidade de precipitação. Situação interessante para se seguir, não haverá grande acumulação mas poderá nevar em locais menos habituais se a ISO -4º se mantiver.



Duvido muito que baixem mais que os 700 / 800 metros a não ser que as coisas ainda mexam mais um bocado... Nos níveis médios a coisa não está má, mas falta muito frio em altitude ainda. valores na ordem dos -20 a 500hPa parecem-me bastante desfavoráveis para a cota descer muito, até porque são indicadores de gradientes baixos e consequente baixa instabilidade e possibilidade de precipitação.


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2017 às 16:29)

vitamos disse:


> Duvido muito que baixem mais que os 700 / 800 metros a não ser que as coisas ainda mexam mais um bocado... Nos níveis médios a coisa não está má, mas falta muito frio em altitude ainda. valores na ordem dos -20 a 500hPa parecem-me bastante desfavoráveis para a cota descer muito, até porque são indicadores de gradientes baixos e consequente baixa instabilidade e possibilidade de precipitação.


Obrigado pela explicação! Como vi -4\-5º a 850 hPa assumi que a cota fosse mais baixa. Esqueci-me de considerar a temp. a 500 hPa. Obrigado, estamos sempre a aprender...


----------



## james (11 Jan 2017 às 16:33)

No extremo Norte,  na Serra da Peneda, por exemplo, caso ocorra alguma precipitação aposto que caem mais que uns farrapos. 

Se a cota baixasse para os 500 metros já seria uma boa surpresa.


----------



## VimDePantufas (11 Jan 2017 às 16:55)

A precipitação que possa ocorrer ficará retida pelas montanhas em Espanha, muito pouca para já a que possa ocorrer pelo norte do país, senão nula, a não ser que o cenário se altere.
Nos níveis altos e como aqui já foi mencionado, a temperatura não baixa o suficiente para que no caso de ocorrencia de precipitação permita a queda de neve a cotas baixas.
No entanto ainda poderá alterar algo, veremos, ... o pf não parece avizinhar-se muito risonho


----------



## Agreste (11 Jan 2017 às 18:45)

o europeu não está mau...

se não chover as geadas vão ser fortes. Não há vento.


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2017 às 18:48)

Bem esta saída do ECM com a ISO -8º a tocar Portugal 
Se se concretizar poderá dar neve à cota 0 se houver precipitação, ou estou errado?


----------



## Agreste (11 Jan 2017 às 18:53)

nessa zona não há cota zero porque anda tudo pelos 500-600m em média.


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2017 às 18:57)

Vamos ver, o frio previsto entre 18 e 21 pelo ECM é muito e o AA parece ceder. Vamos ver se é o fim ou não do maldito.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jan 2017 às 19:00)

Meteofan disse:


> Bem esta saída do ECM com a ISO -8º a tocar Portugal
> Se se concretizar poderá dar neve à cota 0 se houver precipitação, ou estou errado?


As entradas continentais a nível de precipitação são escassas ou nulas...a menos que haja uma depressão no mediterrâneo  

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (11 Jan 2017 às 19:05)

Meteofan disse:


> Bem esta saída do ECM com a ISO -8º a tocar Portugal
> Se se concretizar poderá dar neve à cota 0 se houver precipitação, ou estou errado?



Não é o único fator condicionante dessa potencial ocorrência mas ajudava bastante. 

As quedas de neve a cotas muito baixas no Litoral quase nunca vêm precedidas de aviso. E quando voltar a ocorrer, não tenho muitas dúvidas que não serão previstas pelo IPMA . 
Faz como eu, quando acho que pode vir algo que possa ser uma surpresa, esqueco os modelos e a previsão e olho para o céu. Pode ser que avistei algum floco perdido.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Jan 2017 às 19:30)

Não quero ser desmancha prazeres... discutir cotas sem precipitação?


----------



## james (11 Jan 2017 às 19:31)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> As entradas continentais a nível de precipitação são escassas ou nulas...a menos que haja uma depressão no mediterrâneo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas é com estas entradas que o Litoral tem as únicas hipóteses de ter neve a cotas baixas. 

Não é com entradas atlânticas que o Litoral pode esperar ter neve a cotas baixas.


----------



## Agreste (11 Jan 2017 às 19:35)

massa suficientemente fria para ser instável... valores de -5,-6,-7 não são muito normais aqui portanto alguma instabilidade há-de gerar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Jan 2017 às 20:20)

Já tivemos outras tão ou mais frias que esta e nada... mas não serei eu a tirar a ilusão a ninguém... que continue a discussão!


----------



## cardu (11 Jan 2017 às 20:32)

Eu aposto num nevão no ribatejo de hoje a oito dias... Já estou a ver os limpa neves na A13 entre Tomar e Coimbra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2017 às 20:34)

Na RTP1 acabaram de dizer que chega amanhã a Portugal a vaga de frio polar que já matou 60 pessoas na Europa...


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Jan 2017 às 20:46)

luismeteo3 que gente mais inculta como é que é possível!!!!!!!!!!!!! Se não percebem do assunto calam-se estes jornalistas são uma anedota.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2017 às 20:50)

António josé Sales disse:


> luismeteo3 que gente mais inculta como é que é possível!!!!!!!!!!!!! Se não percebem do assunto calam-se estes jornalistas são uma anedota.


Falam como se viesse aí o apocalipse e fosse-mos todos morrer subitamente congelados como os mamutes!


----------



## ruka (11 Jan 2017 às 21:06)

de fato o jornalismo em Portugal em relação á meteorologia deixa muito a desejar... ponham os olhos em Espanha e no boletim meteorologico... simplesmente espetacular


----------



## james (11 Jan 2017 às 21:24)

Ver qualquer noticiário com aquele esboço de esboço de previsão meteorológica, que se resume a um mapa de Portugal com temperaturas e um desenho com o estado de tempo ( geralmente desactualizados e baseados não sei em quê, talvez no Instituto de Meteorologia do Burkina Faso) é um puro exercício de masoquismo, com uma conversa surreal e patética do género " trago más notícias, amanhã vai chover"," amanhã infelizmente vai chover "...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Jan 2017 às 21:28)

*Portugal vai tremer de frio. Frente polar a caminho*

Estão previstas descidas dos valores da temperatura, em particular a mínima, entre 3 a 7 graus Celsius até ao inicio da próxima semana.

Segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, o território português vai ser afetado, esta quinta-feira, por uma superfície frontal fria, que vai fazer com que os valores da temperatura diminuam, em especial a mínima, que em algumas zonas do país estará abaixo de zero.

A temperatura voltará a descer de quinta-feira para sexta-feira e ainda no fim de semana.

Assim sendo, a partir de amanhã, dia 12 de janeiro, Portugal vai ser afetado pela passagem de uma frente fria que vai levar à descida das temperaturas entre os 3 e os 7 graus Celsius. Estas temperaturas irão manter-se até ao início da próxima semana.

Ainda de acordo com o IPMA, um anticiclone que estará localizado a noroeste da Galiza vai trazer ainda mais frio a Portugal, sendo este afetado por uma massa de ar polar pelo menos até segunda-feira.

Relativamente às temperaturas vai registar-se uma descida da máxima nas regiões do norte e centro entre 4 e 6 graus Celsius e na noite de quinta-feira para sexta desce a mínima entre 3 a 4 graus. Na noite de sexta-feira para sábado, a mínima voltará a descer mais 2 ou 3 graus.

Para o interior norte e centro do país estão previstas temperaturas mínimas abaixo de zero, como irá acontecer na Guarda e em Bragança (-2 graus).

Em Lisboa, a temperatura mínima poderá rondar os 5 e os 6 graus. As temperaturas irão descer gradualmente até sábado, dia 14 de janeiro. A partir daí não irá haver grandes variações. 

http://ionline.sapo.pt/artigo/54250...frio-frente-polar-a-caminho?seccao=Portugal_i

A confirmarem-se os modelos para os média na proxima semana será o apocalipse!


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Jan 2017 às 21:33)

Exacto luismeteo3 assim que há um dia de chuva dizem logo que vai estar mau tempo durante  semanas e que dão muita chuva quando na verdade são chuvas normais para a época em relação ao frio é igual,mas vê se eles falam deste tempo que mais parece que estamos na primavera só querem é sol e calor!!!!!!!!!!
O problema é que a maior parte das pessoas não tem cultura meteorológica  nenhuma e depois põem-se a dizer disparates!!!!!!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jan 2017 às 21:33)

Flaviense21 disse:


> *Portugal vai tremer de frio. Frente polar a caminho*
> 
> Estão previstas descidas dos valores da temperatura, em particular a mínima, entre 3 a 7 graus Celsius até ao inicio da próxima semana.
> 
> ...


Pois... de certeza que para a semana o Correio da Manhã vai declarar a extinção da espécie humana!


----------



## miguel (11 Jan 2017 às 21:34)

Vai fazer frio NORMAL estes dias na TV já anda tudo maluco a anunciar o Apocalipse, deviam ligar mais a seca que estamos a ter este inverno até agora, mas já calculava que isto fosse acontecer, já nem vou falar nos comentários que vejo a certas noticias sobre o frio de pessoas a pedirem o calor... 
 A partir de dia 17 ai sim pode ser um frio mais interessante, já imagino os títulos dos jornais e os telejornais a abrirem com uma hiper super mega massa de ar polar


----------



## james (11 Jan 2017 às 22:29)

Vai ser uma entrada fria perfeitamente normal para a época. 

E não vale a pena ter muitas ilusões, ao que tudo indica será bem seca, as probabilidades de precipitação são bem baixas. 

A não ser que isto dê uma volta, ainda vai a tempo.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (11 Jan 2017 às 22:50)

Boa noite. Se extrapolarmos da meteorologia para outros campos, vamos encontrar os mesmos comentários. Economia, Engenharia, Geologia, Astronomia, etc. todos aqueles que estudam, investigam nessas áreas queixam-se da falta de conhecimento do leigo. A meteorologia por estar mais exposta, ou seja, por nos afectar directamente no dia a dia, acaba por ser mais mal tratada. Sem dúvida os media não ajudam, interessados como estão em mediatizar e informar com pendor sensacionalista. Quando o tempo não é propriamente notícia neste país, há que criar o evento, mesmo que este não passe de uma ilusão nas linhas dos jornais ou no ecrã da televisão. A questão é também esta: será que o público em geral está interessado, de facto, em estar informado? (ou ser bem informado), O próprio IPMA tem organizado cursos de formação para jornalistas, classe com responsabilidade acrescida. Tudo muito bonito, mas quando chegam às redacção e são obrigados a escrever notícias a quilo, esquecem imediatamente a diferença entre uma Alta Pressão e uma Baixa Pressão.


----------



## dopedagain (11 Jan 2017 às 23:19)

Estas entradas sem precipitação para mim são igual a zero! mas enfim... bem melhor do que por exemplo o dia de hoje com quase 20 graus e 9 de minima! antes geada e frio seco  do que nada....


----------



## james (11 Jan 2017 às 23:26)

dopedagain disse:


> Estas entradas sem precipitação para mim são igual a zero! mas enfim... bem melhor do que por exemplo o dia de hoje com quase 20 graus e 9 de minima! antes geada e frio seco  do que nada....




Até dói ver esta última saída do GFS e ver cota quase 0 de neve e precipitação 0. 

É mais um evento para juntar à colecção " ai estava tão frio que se tivesse havido precipitação tinha caído um bom nevão "

Frio e precipitação não se conjugam no nosso clima, pelo menos a cotas mais baixas. 
Nos já estamos habituados a ver nevões nas ilhas gregas, na Sicília, na Turquia, na Síria, na Argélia, praticamente em todos os cantos da Europa, menos cá, o Reino do AA. 

Pelo menos que venha algum frio, que também é absurdo estar um dia de verão como esteve hoje.


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2017 às 01:05)

Opá, contentem-se com as _fake news_. Podia ser pior


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Jan 2017 às 01:35)

Se aquela vaga de frio para a semana se concretizasse, ui ui...nem era bom. Que saudades de sentir assim um frio continetal. A verdade é que o ECM e o GFS já estão em consenso, apesar de ainda faltar bastante. 


Não acho que se deva supor já que vamos ter frio mas sem chuva. Primeiro é rezar que venha mesmo o frio e depois logo se vê. Estas entradas continentais trazem sempre surpresas.


----------



## bigfire (12 Jan 2017 às 01:42)

Para quem gosta de neve, não sei se alguém do fórum já conhecia este site, trago aqui uma pequena solução de se ter "neve" lá em casa sem termos de esperar que caía do "céu".

http://www.snowathome.com/


----------



## james (12 Jan 2017 às 07:38)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Se aquela vaga de frio para a semana se concretizasse, ui ui...nem era bom. Que saudades de sentir assim um frio continetal. A verdade é que o ECM e o GFS já estão em consenso, apesar de ainda faltar bastante.
> 
> 
> Não acho que se deva supor já que vamos ter frio mas sem chuva. Primeiro é rezar que venha mesmo o frio e depois logo se vê. Estas entradas continentais trazem sempre surpresas.




Não trazem sempre surpresas, já tivemos espetaculares entradas continentais extremamente secas. 

Mas esta acho que ainda está tudo em aberto e esta última saída do GFS a acho que punha o país assim .


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jan 2017 às 07:56)

Os modelos estão de acordo, vamos mesmo (muito provavelmente) ter uma entrada fria daquelas 
Infelizmente parece ser seca, mas ainda falta muito.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2017 às 08:40)

Bom dia!

Os modelos seguem gélidos mas muito secos... pra já o GFS mostra isto...






Daria neve nos locais habituais com muito ar frio instalado mas subindo a cota rapidamente.

o ECM não vê nada...






Obviamente tudo mudará... estamos a falar acima das 200 horas.


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Jan 2017 às 09:05)

A minha questao e essa entrada fria nao vem acompanhada de chuva?


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2017 às 09:12)

António josé Sales disse:


> A minha questao e essa entrada fria nao vem acompanhada de chuva?




No geral  deverá ser um frio seco.  ,não descartando alguns aguaceiros que se formem ( vindos de Espanha) em especial no interior Norte/Centro e que serão de neve nos locais habituais.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2017 às 09:41)

António josé Sales disse:


> A minha questao e essa entrada fria nao vem acompanhada de chuva?



Seca! Seguramente a 99,9% de probabilidade!


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Jan 2017 às 09:44)

Snifa e flaviense 21 muito obrigado aos dois


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Jan 2017 às 09:46)

Não vale a pena estar aqui com falsas expectativas, nestas situações não passa nada da Cordilheira Cantábrica para SUL!
Iremos ver neve no norte da Galiza, Astúrias, Cantábria, País Vasco, Norte de Castela e Leão para nós nada... sempre foi e será assim.


----------



## james (12 Jan 2017 às 09:49)

Se esta potencial entrada fria, conforme está modelada nesta última saída do GFS, só daria neve nos locais habituais, vou ali e já venho. Deve ser o mesmo raciocínio dos meteorologistas do IPMA,  a neve só cai nos locais habituais, não vale a pena ralar - nos a fazer previsões de neve a cotas baixas no Litoral. 

Mas provavelmente o mais certo é estas saídas irem desanuviando e apenas termos um evento normalíssimo para a época, os modelos, em especial o GFS,  são uns belos vendedores de sonhos.


----------



## james (12 Jan 2017 às 09:55)

É verdade que muito provavelmente esta entrada será seca, mas também é verdade que um dia voltará a aparecer um novo 9 de Janeiro de 2009. Não sei é quando...


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2017 às 10:17)

james disse:


> irem desanuviando



Impressão minha ou o GFS nesta run já começou a "desanuviar" ou seja cortar..


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jan 2017 às 10:19)

Snifa disse:


> Impressão minha ou o GFS nesta run já começou a "desanuviar" ou seja cortar..


Sem duvida. Ainda vai dar muitas voltas....


----------



## Paulo H (12 Jan 2017 às 10:21)

Na run anterior já nevava na beira baixa, dias 20 e 21.


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Jan 2017 às 10:21)

Alguem me sabe dizer quando e que a preciosa chuva esta de volta?


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jan 2017 às 10:24)

António josé Sales disse:


> Alguem me sabe dizer quando e que a preciosa chuva esta de volta?


Isso gostávamos todos de saber


----------



## Agreste (12 Jan 2017 às 10:57)

frio seco mas as geadas vão ser potentes... atenção às noites do final da próxima semana.

Avisos de formação de gelo, geada ou geada negra.


----------



## Cesar (12 Jan 2017 às 11:59)

Parece que existe possibilidades de neve para dia 22 de janeiro a cotas baixas.


----------



## james (12 Jan 2017 às 13:30)

Snifa disse:


> Impressão minha ou o GFS nesta run já começou a "desanuviar" ou seja cortar..




O GFS é o maior fabricante de sonhos que eu conheço.


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2017 às 13:52)

james disse:


> O GFS é o maior fabricante de sonhos que eu conheço.



O ECMWF também está bastante bom ( e também faz sonhar um pouco) em termos de frio, já é positivo haver concordância entre os modelos, sinal que algo estará a caminho, pena que quase de certeza será uma entrada fria mas seca..

Naturalmente muitos ajustes ainda vão ocorrer, e pela experiência aqui no nosso cantinho  em princípio devem retirar um pouco, ou então aumentam o frio e a possibilidade de precipitação ( ao menos uma vez que seja a pôr e não retirar ) não podemos ter sempre "azar"


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jan 2017 às 14:32)

Notícia deveras interessante. 
*Dezenas de nações acabam de cortar relações com Portugal depois de chamarmos “frio” a isto que há para aqui*

Portugal está praticamente isolado depois de dezenas de nações terem cortado relações diplomáticas. Em causa está o facto de chamarmos “frio” a isto que há para aqui e mais a uma massa de ar polar que vem aí e que pode fazer Bragança chegar a uns “incríveis” dois graus negativos.

“Parece impossível”, afirmou mesmo a Roménia, que chega a registar nesta altura temperaturas de 30 graus negativos.

“Mas o nosso frio aqui é muito húmido, isto sente-se muito, passamos muito mal, não é um frio seco, como o vosso”, tentaram explicar os portugueses, mas ainda enfureceram mais os outros.

É melhor portanto não dizermos mais nada. Para já, Portugal só tem amigos no hemisfério sul, que está em pleno Verão e que até achou graça às piadas de Portugal. “Mas não era piada!”, insiste Portugal, só que a Austrália continuou a rir-se.
Fonte


----------



## Norther (12 Jan 2017 às 14:54)

Para dia 22, já não era mau aqui para minha região :-)


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Jan 2017 às 16:25)

Acabadinha de sair do forno  
Interessante o facto de só faltar 150/156h para esta previsão






Aqueles -8 ºC para a larga maioria o Leste de Espanha devem dar umas temperaturas bem fresquinhas


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jan 2017 às 16:26)

A run das 12 do GFS volta a repor o frio tirado na run anterior e está absolutamente gélido


----------



## miguel (12 Jan 2017 às 16:50)

Aquela bolsa fria a vir do Centro da Europa é um déjé vu de 2006


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2017 às 17:15)

O ensemble do GFS também está muito frio com a iso -8 ali já na fronteira com Espanha, e uma boa parte de Portugal debaixo da iso -6 ºc 






Média:


----------



## Agreste (12 Jan 2017 às 17:37)

o cenário perfeito será a entrada de uma potente massa de ar frio com dimensão suficiente para sobreviver à lenta viagem e ao embate com o ar mais temperado do atlântico.

se chegar em boas condições haverá instabilidade e um centro de baixas pressões relativo há-de formar-se.

pra já frio seco mas potente. 

vamos ver se os modelos continuam a dar confiança.


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jan 2017 às 17:52)

As temperaturas previstas pelo GFS nesta run entre dia 18 e 23 são incrivelmente baixas, com mínimas de -5\-6º em 75% do território


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jan 2017 às 18:12)

Frio seco...
A chuva continua a ser uma miragem.


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jan 2017 às 18:24)

Agora parece ser o ECMWF a retirar frio... Andam nisto, tira, põe, tira, põe, no fim ainda acabamos sem frio, sem chuva e com mais AA, querem apostar?


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2017 às 18:35)

Meteofan disse:


> Agora parece ser o ECMWF a retirar frio... Andam nisto, tira, põe, tira, põe, no fim ainda acabamos sem frio, sem chuva e com mais AA, querem apostar?



Eu acho que continua bem fresquinho e é normal andarem no tira põe ou com ajustes, sobretudo a esta distância, até acho a consistência e concordância dos modelos bastante boa de run para run..

Iso -6 ali no interior Norte/Centro


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jan 2017 às 18:43)

Snifa disse:


> Eu acho que continua bem fresquinho e é normal andarem no tira põe ou com ajustes, sobretudo a esta distância, até acho a consistência e concordância dos modelos bastante boa de run para run..
> 
> Iso -6 ali no interior Norte/Centro


Sim continua basicamente igual, estava a ver mal, peço desculpa.


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2017 às 18:53)

Meteofan disse:


> Sim continua basicamente igual, estava a ver mal, peço desculpa.



Agora até mostra depressão em altura com maiores chances de precipitação:












Contudo temo que o período com maior frio instalado  seja seco, mas muitas voltas ainda vaI dar, pode ser que nos calhe algo mais do que simplesmente frio seco.

Estou de olho nestas previsões, até porque no fim de semana de 21 e 22 de Janeiro irei estar em Mogadouro


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jan 2017 às 19:09)

Agora é que nos fazia falta o modelo da Panasonic, o melhor modelo do mundo... Alguém sabe onde anda ele?


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2017 às 19:14)

IPMA:

Informação especial

*Comunicado válido entre* *2017-01-12 17:46:00* e *2017-01-18 23:59:00
*
Assunto: Descida de temperatura nos dias 13 e 14 de janeiro no Continente

Após a passagem da superfície frontal fria durante a noite de 12 para 13 de Janeiro, estabelece-se uma corrente de norte que transporta uma massa de ar frio. Assim, prevê-se uma descida de temperatura, em especial da mínima, nos dias 13 e 14.
Entre dia 14 e o meio da próxima semana as temperaturas mínimas deverão variar entre 0 e 6ºC, variando entre 0 e -5ºC em alguns locais do interior Norte e Centro.
As temperaturas máximas também deverão registar uma pequena descida, variando entre 10 e 15ºC, sendo um pouco inferiores nas terras altas das regiões Norte e Centro.
*A partir do meio da próxima semana existe uma tendência para uma nova descida de temperatura. 
*
Data de edição: 2017-01-12 17:46:25


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


À semelhança da  Aemet o IPMA já faz referência à entrada continental da próxima semana


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2017 às 19:20)

Logo de madrugada deverá estar disponível a atualização da previsão semanal do ECM. Até lá, a NOAA publicou a atualização sazonal de modelos ditos 'menos importantes' como o CFS, CMC... O primeiro modelo é uma pérola 











Mais a sério, a ala dedicada à agricultura da NOAA (JAWF) tem um portal dedicado à Europa:

http://www.cpc.noaa.gov/products/JAWF_Monitoring/Europe/index.shtml

Portal complementar aqui:

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/regional_monitoring/europe.shtml

O mapa é uma trampa mas os dados não:











Desconheço a frequência das atualizações


----------



## cova beira (12 Jan 2017 às 19:53)

esta saída do europeu é basicamente neve em metade do país a partir das 200 h

O modelo está a modelar uma das possibilidades que esta entrada fria pode originar, mas certamente haverá outras como a que modelou o ukmo esta tarde que não é nada boa


----------



## Agreste (12 Jan 2017 às 22:32)

já com a massa de ar frio instalada aparecem alguns aguaceiros na faixa costeira ocidental... vamos ver o que isto vai dar.

a massa de ar é potente tanto em superficie como em altitude ainda que infelizmente não seja mais extensa.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (12 Jan 2017 às 22:42)

Uma imagem muito ilustrativa do simpático bloqueio propiciado pelo Anticiclone continental. Dá vontade de empurrar a Península Ibérica 200 km para Ocidente. 
http://wxmaps.org/pix/prec4.html


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Jan 2017 às 22:54)

Recomendo um encontro meteopt em Peniche:


----------



## james (12 Jan 2017 às 22:57)

Nas saídas dos modelos que vão surgindo,  a potencial massa de ar frio da próxima semana continua firme. 

O problema é que, simultaneamente, no melhor período para ocorrer neve a cotas baixas, não há vestígios de precipitação. O que é pena, pois se calhar vamos chegar ao dia 19 e estão reunidas todas as condições para nevar a cotas muito baixas, excepto uma que é fundamental: ocorrência de precipitação. 

É a nossa triste sina, não há volta a dar... 

Depois, nesta última saída o GFS prevê alguma precipitação a partir do dia 21. Mas já prevê uma cota muito mais alta, apenas daria neve nos locais habituais.


----------



## Agreste (12 Jan 2017 às 23:26)

comparando com 2006...

temos mais frio tanto em altitude como em superficie...
nenhum modelo vê instabilidade relativa... em 2006 também nenhum modelo a previu.

pode acontecer que a massa de ar forme a sua própria depressão de níveis altos que dê precipitação.


----------



## Paulo H (12 Jan 2017 às 23:40)

O que é necessário acontecer para se formar algures uma pequena depressão? 
- Ar frio a todos os níveis haverá, mas é extremamente seco. 
- Choque de massas haverá, ar frio continental contra ar humido e ameno do mar, mas daí apenas se forma um cordão de nevoeiro, não dará origem a precipitação.. 
- A diferença de temperatura entre a superfície e em altitude 500hpa, não é suficiente para originar convecção. 

Então o que seria necessário para isolar um núcleo de ar mais frio em altitude, que pudesse formar uma baixa relativa?


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2017 às 23:50)




----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Jan 2017 às 03:41)

Agreste disse:


> comparando com 2006...
> 
> temos mais frio tanto em altitude como em superficie...
> nenhum modelo vê instabilidade relativa... em 2006 também nenhum modelo a previu.
> ...



Exacto. Foi com base nisso que disse que ainda era cedo para se deitar a toalha ao chão, embora ache que queda de neve a cotas muito baixas é pedir mesmo muito. Ainda nem é certo se a vaga de frio será assim vigorosa como mostram os modelos. Mas de uma coisa estou a gostar, vem mesmo na altura ideal. Muitas são as vezes que se lê em quase todos os invernos neste fórum a mítica "ai se fosse Janeiro".

Aqui em Braga, antes da queda de neve de 2009, estavam para trás uns longos 40 anos sem a ver. Após apenas oito anos, ver neve outra vez por aqui era mais que um milagre.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 07:12)

Os modelos insistem na vaga de frio a partir da próxima quarta-feira, agora está mais frio o GFS que o ECM, mas ambos os modelos estão fresquinhos


----------



## james (13 Jan 2017 às 07:30)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Exacto. Foi com base nisso que disse que ainda era cedo para se deitar a toalha ao chão, embora ache que queda de neve a cotas muito baixas é pedir mesmo muito. Ainda nem é certo se a vaga de frio será assim vigorosa como mostram os modelos. Mas de uma coisa estou a gostar, vem mesmo na altura ideal. Muitas são as vezes que se lê em quase todos os invernos neste fórum a mítica "ai se fosse Janeiro".
> 
> Aqui em Braga, antes da queda de neve de 2009, estavam para trás uns longos 40 anos sem a ver. Após apenas oito anos, ver neve outra vez por aqui era mais que um milagre.




Olha que estás bem enganado. 
Em 1994, em 83 e 87 caíram belíssimos nevões em Braga e por toda a região do Minho. Eu sei porque os presenciei. 

E não acredito que haja uma única zona do Minho que tenha estado sem nevar mais de 15 anos, quanto mais 40.


----------



## jonas (13 Jan 2017 às 07:48)

Meteofan disse:


> Os modelos insistem na vaga de frio a partir da próxima quarta-feira, agora está mais frio o GFS que o ECM, mas ambos os modelos estão fresquinhos


Os modelos estão consistentes, falta é a chuva.....
Acho que este evento vai ser basicamente frio seco....mas, a esperança é a ultima a morrer.


----------



## David sf (13 Jan 2017 às 07:54)

Agreste disse:


> comparando com 2006...
> 
> temos mais frio tanto em altitude como em superficie...
> nenhum modelo vê instabilidade relativa... em 2006 também nenhum modelo a previu.
> ...



Para já, nenhum modelo prevê mais frio que em 2006, muito longe disso. Em 2006 tínhamos -35ºC a 500 hpa, agora a maioria dos modelos nem chega a meter a iso -25ºC. E em 2006 todos os modelos previram a instabilidade.

Quanto ao frio ser seco, é o que tem que ser. Em Portugal não existe "frio húmido" por uma razão muito simples: a nossa fonte de humidade, o oceano Atlântico, está sempre acima dos 10ºC. Para haver um evento histórico de neve primeiro tem que entrar frio continental seco, e de preferência manter-se por cá durante alguns dias, sem vento e sem instabilidade para deixar tudo bem frio. E isto é o que raramente conseguimos ter nos nossos invernos.
Quando isto estiver garantido, podemos começar a torcer para que alguma cut-off seja transportada na circulação retrógrada ou que uma frente quente atlântica chegue suavemente para trazer instabilidade sobre o ar frio instalado.
Mas para já, que venha o frio, bem continental e seco, é o primeiro e fundamental passo para que aconteça alguma coisa de interessante.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 08:05)

David sf disse:


> Para já, nenhum modelo prevê mais frio que em 2006, muito longe disso. Em 2006 tínhamos -35ºC a 500 hpa, agora a maioria dos modelos nem chega a meter a iso -25ºC. E em 2006 todos os modelos previram a instabilidade.
> 
> Quanto ao frio ser seco, é o que tem que ser. Em Portugal não existe "frio húmido" por uma razão muito simples: a nossa fonte de humidade, o oceano Atlântico, está sempre acima dos 10ºC. Para haver um evento histórico de neve primeiro tem que entrar frio continental seco, e de preferência manter-se por cá durante alguns dias, sem vento e sem instabilidade para deixar tudo bem frio. E isto é o que raramente conseguimos ter nos nossos invernos.
> Quando isto estiver garantido, podemos começar a torcer para que alguma cut-off seja transportada na circulação retrógrada ou que uma frente quente atlântica chegue suavemente para trazer instabilidade sobre o ar frio instalado.
> Mas para já, que venha o frio, bem continental e seco, é o primeiro e fundamental passo para que aconteça alguma coisa de interessante.


O GFS mete ISO -30º em alguns locais até chega a -31\-32º, isto combinado com a ISO (quase) -8º a 850 hpa, isto é muito frio sem duvida. A minha pergunta é: se estas condições se mantiverem durante alguns dias, com muito frio instalado e depois aparecer uma depressão vinda do atlantico poderá nevar a cotas baixas ou a temperatura subirá demasiado rápido para isso acontecer? A melhor hipótese seria uma depressão retrógrada certo?


----------



## Norther (13 Jan 2017 às 08:24)

Meteofan disse:


> O GFS mete ISO -30º em alguns locais até chega a -31\-32º, isto combinado com a ISO (quase) -8º a 850 hpa, isto é muito frio sem duvida. A minha pergunta é: se estas condições se mantiverem durante alguns dias, com muito frio instalado e depois aparecer uma depressão vinda do atlantico poderá nevar a cotas baixas ou a temperatura subirá demasiado rápido para isso acontecer? A melhor hipótese seria uma depressão retrógrada certo?




Por exemplo meteofan, uma depressão não muito cavada, para não empurrar o ar frio muito rápido vinda de SW, e se este ar frio ficasse por cá uns 3 dias dava um belo evento de neve, pelo menos aqui na minha região, Cova da beira, lado Sul da Serra da Estrela, é quando acontecem os grande nevões. Agora vos no litoral talvez este frio 3 dias e uma cut of seja o mais certinho para nevar.
Depois também depende da colocação das depressões, como elas entram, porque uma vinda do Atlântico, de SW normalmente mete deslocação de ar de Este e continua a meter ar vindo do interior da Península e aguenta mais o frio. Ou uma bela depressão junto a Barcelona que nos englobe na sua circulação...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jan 2017 às 08:44)

Bom dia...

Será sequinha sequinha, sequinha...

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/vilardevos-id32091

0% de probabilidade de precipitação.


----------



## james (13 Jan 2017 às 09:26)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia...
> 
> Será sequinha sequinha, sequinha...
> 
> ...




São sempre secas estas entradas,  por isso é que algo mais fora do comum depende tanto de lotaria.


----------



## james (13 Jan 2017 às 09:39)

Meteofan disse:


> O GFS mete ISO -30º em alguns locais até chega a -31\-32º, isto combinado com a ISO (quase) -8º a 850 hpa, isto é muito frio sem duvida. A minha pergunta é: se estas condições se mantiverem durante alguns dias, com muito frio instalado e depois aparecer uma depressão vinda do atlantico poderá nevar a cotas baixas ou a temperatura subirá demasiado rápido para isso acontecer? A melhor hipótese seria uma depressão retrógrada certo?




E a hora a que chega a instabilidade também é muito importante. 
Aqui no Litoral, se alguma célula aparecer no início da manhã, combinado com o frio instalado,  é ouro sobre azul. Se a nebulosidade aparecer mais tarde, o mais certo é já não nevar. Aliás, quase todos os eventos de neve a cotas baixas no Litoral ocorreram sempre no início da manhã. 

Mas convém não se estar à espera que ocorra queda de neve para não apanhar desilusões. O mais provável é ocorrer uma entrada apenas de ar frio e seco, algo mais tem sempre de ser encarado como um bónus e não uma probabilidade. 


P.S.  Todos os eventos no Litoral de neve a cotas baixas ocorreram sempre  no início da manhã, com duas honrosas exceções,os lendários eventos dos anos 80, 1983 e 1987. 

Nesses 2 eventos tivemos vários dias seguidos de neve no Litoral a cota 0 , com pós - frontais com neve e não só água - neve ( é verdade, não é piada, nesses eventos dos anos 80 tivemos dias seguidos de neve em todo o país, inclusive no Litoral à cota 0 e nas praias e com temperaturas máximas a rondar os 0 graus) . 

O pessoal mais jovem não tem noção desses eventos dos anos 80, foi como se durante algum tempo o Norte da Europa se tivesse transferido para cá. 
É pena que esses eventos extremos de frio e neve tenham desaparecido dos nossos invernos.


----------



## james (13 Jan 2017 às 09:46)

O frio vai aparecer, finalmente, penso eu, embora me pareca que será um evento normalíssimo para a época, sem nada fora do comum. Nestas últimas saídas, o AA parece sair reforçado, as probabilidades de precipitação baixaram e estou como o Flaviense, acho que há quase 100% de probabilidade deste evento ser seco.
Um AA  a reforçar - se nesta época do ano é muito mau sinal. É certo que teremos mais frio, mas será um frio seco e não há hipótese de retoma da circulação Atlântica tão cedo. Cada vez mais me parece que teremos AA todo o inverno, circulação zonal se calhar só lá para marco.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2017 às 10:14)

Deixem la para o ano há mais...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2017 às 10:15)

Pelo menos quero ver se chego aos -5 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (13 Jan 2017 às 10:37)

E visto o Pico, entenda-se nos Açores, também fazer parte de Portugal, cumpre salientar que deve vir a ficar "coberto" com um excelente manto branco (com neve a sério)


----------



## 1337 (13 Jan 2017 às 11:00)

james disse:


> Olha que estás bem enganado.
> Em 1994, em 83 e 87 caíram belíssimos nevões em Braga e por toda a região do Minho. Eu sei porque os presenciei.
> 
> E não acredito que haja uma única zona do Minho que tenha estado sem nevar mais de 15 anos, quanto mais 40.


Aqui a última vez que nevou foi em 87, naqueles dias de 2009 apenas vi água-neve. Nevou em todas as zonas menos em Ponte de Lima, e até hoje não sei o que se passou.


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jan 2017 às 11:05)

Nesta nova RUN, cairia neve no interior dia 22, mais precisamente na beira baixa e alto alentejo.

CBranco:
+207 Sáb 21/01 21H 11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 24 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.0 0 15.2 537 1409 5467 1.7 55 -2.9 -24.6 1012.7 96 400
+210 Dom 22/01 00H 11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 31 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 0.7* 0 16.4 536 1404 5462 1.3 60 -4.6 -24.3 1011.8 98 150 
+213 Dom 22/01 03H 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 30 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*1.8* 0 15.2 536 1387 5449 0.3 75 -2.4 -25.2 1009.9 100 0 
+216 Dom 22/01 06H 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 37 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*4.4* 0 14.9 536 1377 5441 -0.3 94 -2.5 -24.8 1009.0 100 0 
+219 Dom 22/01 09H 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 43 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*1.2* 0 13.9 536 1382 5443 0.2 96 -2.6 -25.1 1009.9 100 0 
+222 Dom 22/01 12H 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 39 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*0.1* 1 12.2 536 1391 5448 1.6 96 -2.5 -25.0 1010.1 99 250 
+225 Dom 22/01 15H 18 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 38 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.0 0 10.1 537 1384 5442 3.4 93 -2.7 -25.1 1008.5 34 450
+228 Dom 22/01 18H 7 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 39 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.0 0 11.3 537 1391 5449 -2.9 95 -2.3 -25.2 1009.5 18 500
+231 Dom 22/01 21H 14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 38 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.0 0 15.4 537 1398 5458 -2.2 82 -0.9 -25.2 1011.0 0 700
+234 Seg 23/01 00H 11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.0 0 17.7 537 1400 5459 -4.4 77 -0.5 -24.7 1011.4 0 700
+237 Seg 23/01 03H 11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 36 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.0 0 16.8 536 1398 5451 -5.2 77 -0.7 -25.4 1011.4 0 700
+240 Seg 23/01 06H 11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 38 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0.0 0 16.2 536 1402 5448 -4.3 76 -0.9 -25.8 1011.8 0 700

Há que ter calma.. todos os anos, os modelos preveem frio, neve. Falta 1 semana, é muito muito muito tempo..


----------



## james (13 Jan 2017 às 12:09)

1337 disse:


> Aqui a última vez que nevou foi em 87, naqueles dias de 2009 apenas vi água-neve. Nevou em todas as zonas menos em Ponte de Lima, e até hoje não sei o que se passou.




Em 94 também não nevou? 

Também caiu um bom nevão no Minho.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jan 2017 às 14:09)

Ainda por vezes dou por mim a pensar na previsão do IPMA de um período com precipitação acima da média que comentamos à alguns dias aqui no Forum?
Onde será que eles viram isso? 
Vou meter férias para Portalegre! Promete!
Next... e volta a baralhar tudo!


----------



## 1337 (13 Jan 2017 às 14:23)

james disse:


> Em 94 também não nevou?
> 
> Também caiu um bom nevão no Minho.


Nada, por vezes nevar neste vale é mais difícil que na praia, estou a cota 20 m e o rio não me ajuda nada.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jan 2017 às 14:37)

Os aguaceiros pós frontais a cair todos no mar... oh sorte!


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Jan 2017 às 14:38)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Vou meter férias para Portalegre! Promete!
> Next... e volta a baralhar tudo!



@Flaviense21 o "volta a baralhar" é o que nos espera, apesar de sempre haver uma ténue hipótese de acontecer o que é explicado nesta publicação/previsão de um meteomaluco como nós  

Pena ainda faltar mais de uma semana...


----------



## jonas (13 Jan 2017 às 14:52)

Eu estou nesta comunidade a pouco tempo, mas todas as entradas como esta, que me lembre, foram secas, ou choveu quando a cota estava mais alta....desconfio que esta não fuja a regra.
Espero estar enganado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Jan 2017 às 15:08)

jonas disse:


> desconfio que esta não fuja a regra.



É o normal, pois as entradas continentais são essencialmente secas e deverá ser o que nos espera na próxima semana. De uma coisa não nos livramos: frio, muito frio!!!



jonas disse:


> Espero estar enganado.



A esperança está sempre presente, até porque o ano passado tivemos um furacão em janeiro a atingir os Açores, nunca se sabe se esses prognósticos irão avante


----------



## Paulo H (13 Jan 2017 às 15:26)

A esta distância temporal, apenas podemos sonhar. Surgir uma pequena depressão, no momento certo, não é improvavel ocorrer.. Mas depois ainda há a questão do local onde poderá surgir, o alcance, a hora do dia.. Uma lotaria.

Só existirão algumas certezas a menos de 24h.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2017 às 15:45)

eu sei que estão todos entusiasmados, eu próprio também, porque me fez logo lembrar 2006 com o grande nevão que vi na minha zona de Coruche durante maior parte do dia, curiosamente também foi em Janeiro na casa dos 20's e a um fim de semana , mas a esta distância é complicado... infelizmente , há que ter esperança mas é melhor não ter muita para não sair desiludido depois, eu vou pensando nas minimas que poderei ter, estou curioso quanto a isso, quanto à neve é melhor deixar isso para depois , provavelmente algum dia vai acontecer de novo, agora será já desta? só para o ano? só daqui a 5 anos? não sabemos (mas era bom se fosse já )


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jan 2017 às 15:45)

Gosto da ideia de nevar cá por baixo... se se confirmasse e logo num fim de semana...
Lá ia eu ver neve no Alentejo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 15:56)

Parece certo que vamos ter uma bela entrada fria continental durante uns 4\5 dias, mas depois disso o que virá pergunto eu?
Mais AA ou será que finalmente vem a tão desejada chuva?


----------



## Norther (13 Jan 2017 às 16:09)

la esta uma das entradas que eu gosto para a Beira Baixa  frio suficiente com vento de leste, a frente mais ou menos SW, vamos ver saída das 12Z...


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Jan 2017 às 16:12)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Lá ia eu ver neve no Alentejo



Off-Topic: Abertura da época na estação de ski de Marvão. 
No ano passado vi uns flocos de neve enquanto bebia um belo chocolate quente à lareira do Castelo

Seria maravilhoso ver a Serra de S. Mamede e os arredores branquinhos


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2017 às 16:12)

Nota-se que a saída do GFS 12 z está menos fria e menos extensa..


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 16:15)

Snifa disse:


> Nota-se que a saída do GFS 12 z está menos fria e menos extensa..


O frio está mais a sul nesta run, mas continua lá. Vamos aguardar o resto da run e depois o ECM 
EDIT: GFS 12Z coloca ISO -8º no interior norte 
EDIT 2: De facto um pequeno corte no frio, mas calma falta muito e ainda muito vai mudar nos modelos


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2017 às 16:20)

Meteofan disse:


> O frio está mais a sul nesta run, mas continua lá. Vamos aguardar o resto da run e depois o ECM



Não gostei desta saída do GFS 

Receio que tenha começado o corte, mas vamos ver...


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 16:31)

Snifa disse:


> Não gostei desta saída do GFS
> 
> Receio que tenha começado o corte, mas vamos ver...


Vamos aguardar o ECM, mas ainda assim temos bastante frio no GFS, apenas um pouco menos que antes...


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Jan 2017 às 16:38)

As velhas máximas do GFS: a run das 6z no país das Maravilhas; a run das 12z à Portuguesa... 
Esperemos pelo ECM e as cenas dos próximos episódios 

EDIT: o IPMA está a actualizar os comunicados, pois dá erro ao aceder ao link


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2017 às 16:54)

lá se foi a precipitação  o frio continua lá


----------



## jonas (13 Jan 2017 às 17:07)

Esta saida do GFS, tirou algum frio no evento a partir da  proxima treça feira.
No entanto gostei dela no geral, pois a partir das 240 h comeca com um padrao mais chuvoso, vale o que vale mas indica alguma instabilidade.
Acho que e desta que o AA se vai embora por algum tempo...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jan 2017 às 17:11)

jonas disse:


> Esta saida do GFS, tirou algum frio no evento a partir da  proxima treça feira.
> No entanto gostei dela no geral, pois a partir das 240 h comeca com um padrao mais chuvoso, vale o que vale mas indica alguma instabilidade.
> Acho que e desta que o AA se vai embora por algum tempo...


Aparece sempre um cenário chuvoso, mas a essa distância já se sabe como é, na próxima run ou desaparece ou é adiado. Aliás, basta vermos como foi no inicio de janeiro, parecia que ia mudar mas entretanto tudo desapareceu a poucos dias do padrão começar a mudar. Nem vale a pena ganhar esperanças porque o AA acaba sempre por ficar


----------



## DaniFR (13 Jan 2017 às 18:10)

Isto promete...


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 18:21)

Está a sair a run das 12 do ECM vamos ver se retira frio como fez o GFS.
EDIT: O ECM cortou também no frio parece...


----------



## miguel (13 Jan 2017 às 18:23)

Modelos a ficarem um horror, nem frios extremos nem chuva... pode ser que reponha mas como sabemos a nossa sina é de tirar e tirar até ao dia...


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2017 às 18:27)

Meteofan disse:


> EDIT: O ECM cortou também no frio parece...



Cada vez mais estreita e menos pujante a entrada fria 

Corte drástico do ECMWF não só aqui como em toda a Europa..

Run 0z: 144 horas






Run 12 z 144 horas:


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 18:29)

Snifa disse:


> Cada vez mais estreita e menos pujante a entrada fria


Frio? NO ECM 12 nem isso já existe lol, ISO 0...


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2017 às 18:32)

Ora bem, 

vamos lá então tomar mais uma dose do comprimido


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 18:33)

Snifa disse:


> Ora bem,
> 
> vamos lá então tomar mais uma dose do comprimido


Calma, um corte assim tão drástico não me parece provável depois de várias runs a prever muito frio. Provavelmente vai repor na próxima run, vamos ter calma.


----------



## jonas (13 Jan 2017 às 18:35)

Comecou definitivamente
O tira e põe


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jan 2017 às 18:35)

Pessoalmente acho mais importante vir a chuva... mas nem essa se vê nos modelos.
Em relação ao frio houve realmente um corte...


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 18:38)

Como é que o ECM muda tanto de uma run para a outra? Parece-me muito estranho este corte... Tão drástico?! Normalmente o ECM a médio prazo é bom, e acredito que o cenário previsto inicialmente vai regressar na próxima run...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2017 às 18:46)

Nada que não estejamos habituados...


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2017 às 18:47)

Meteofan disse:


> Como é que o ECM muda tanto de uma run para a outra? Parece-me muito estranho este corte... Tão drástico?! Normalmente o ECM a médio prazo é bom, e acredito que o cenário previsto inicialmente vai regressar na próxima run...



Já se sabia que iriam ocorrer ajustes até ao dia, mas realmente um corte tão drástico é "estranho"..

De uma entrada fria continental em Portugal e Europa, passou-ser para uma situação até algo "amena" para a época em muitas  regiões da Europa..isto a partir das 144 horas ( inclusivé)

Dá a entender que foi uma saída com algum "problema" ou desajustada 

Vamos ver se repõe nas próximas runs ..


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 19:23)

Snifa disse:


> Já se sabia que iriam ocorrer ajustes até ao dia, mas realmente um corte tão drástico é "estranho"..
> 
> De uma entrada fria continental em Portugal e Europa, passou-ser para uma situação até algo "amena" para a época em muitas  regiões da Europa..isto a partir das 144 horas ( inclusivé)
> 
> ...


Também me parece uma saída estranha, vamos ver, daqui por 3 horas já temos a run do GFS para ver... Mas também é verdade que houve corte por parte dos 2 modelos por isso não sei...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jan 2017 às 19:23)

Desde que tirasse o frio e metesse água... era o melhor que nos acontecia!
Mas a verdade é que ambos os modelos começaram a cortar o frio e a água continua uma miragem...





Como de costume a mudança no 2º painel... ou seja nunca chega!


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2017 às 19:53)

Agora com a entrada fria, não gostavam de fazer apostas para as temperaturas, tal como fizemos no Verão? 

Moderadores? @David sf


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jan 2017 às 19:56)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Agora com a entrada fria, não gostavam de fazer apostas para as temperaturas, tal como fizemos no Verão?
> 
> Moderadores? @David sf


Boa ideia!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2017 às 20:05)

Começo a achar este site extremamente fiável tanto a tempo atual como previsões.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jan 2017 às 20:06)

Primeiro é melhor confirmar a entrada fria... outro corte igual e voltamos às temperaturas de dia 11!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jan 2017 às 20:07)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Começo a achar este site extremamente fiável tanto a tempo atual como previsões.


Qual é a app?


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2017 às 20:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Agora com a entrada fria, não gostavam de fazer apostas para as temperaturas, tal como fizemos no Verão?



Boa ideia, mas primeiro convém ter a certeza que vai mesmo ocorrer uma entrada fria digna desse nome, e com as runs de hoje já nem sei o que diga..


----------



## james (13 Jan 2017 às 20:22)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Primeiro é melhor confirmar a entrada fria... outro corte igual e voltamos às temperaturas de dia 11!



Infelizmente dá - me a impressão que caminhamos para um não evento ( falando de algo um pouco mais fora do comum) . Algo também que já estamos habituados nesta pasmaceira à beira mar plantada. 

Bom era uma mudança de padrão, para aparecer chuva de jeito, mas isso só em sonhos.
A brincar, a brincar, quase sem dar por isso, ainda vamos levar com o AA O  inverno todo.


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jan 2017 às 20:24)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Qual é a app?


Deve ser a do Yahoo.


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2017 às 20:30)

Meteofan disse:


> Também me parece uma saída estranha, vamos ver, daqui por 3 horas já temos a run do GFS para ver...



Não faz sentido haver pânico. Ainda faltam 4/5 dias. Uma saída não é uma tendência assegurada.

Se queres uma visão mais clara da situação não é necessariamente no GFS 18z que a encontrarás. A saída das 00z (alegadamente a melhor de todas) e das 12z são melhores. Cada saída do GFS contém diferentes quantidades de dados. E isso tem influência nas previsões.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2017 às 20:38)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Qual é a app?


Yahoo


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Jan 2017 às 20:51)

Tenham calma ainda falta algum tempo para a entrada fria além disso é normal este tira e põe vão ver que na próximas saídas os modelos estão mais optimistas pensamento positivo eu pessoalmente interessa-me mais a chuva do que o frio, infelizmente só se prevê chuva la para dia 22 e a esta distancia temporal tudo pode mudar!!!!!


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Jan 2017 às 21:37)

Eu não estou muito optimista. Sempre fui olhando para os ensembles, e os do ECMWF estavam bem mais quentes que a saída operacional há algumas saídas, mas só nesta run das 12z o modelo colou-se à média dos ensembles. O mais provável será termos algum frio, mas nada de extremo como esteve previsto. O GFS continua frio, mas já está com uma tendência de aquecer. Espero ser surpreendido, tudo é possível na meteorologia, mas não consigo estar confiante num evento bem frio


----------



## james (13 Jan 2017 às 22:01)

Os modelos raramente lidam bem com entradas frias no nosso país. A proximidade com o Atlântico e a Corrente do Golfo amenizam as entradas de massas de ar frio continental. 

Eu por acaso estava a contar ao menos com uma siberiana para animar, já que pessoalmente estou convencido que este padrão anticiclonico vai durar todo o mês de Janeiro e entrar por Fevereiro dentro. 

Se se confirmar que estas entradas continentais gélidas não vão afinal ocorrer, sendo apenas uns banalissimos dias de inverno, eu aposto neste inverno como se começando a habilitar ao inverno mais monótono que eu me lembre, é que nem frio continental nem circulação atlântica.


----------



## james (13 Jan 2017 às 22:09)

Vendo bem esta última saída do ECM,  os valores de temperaturas quer máximas e mínimas já se estão praticamente dentro dos valores que temos tido vários dias este mês. 
A continuar assim nas próximas saídas, eu já nem considero isto um evento digno de acompanhamento especial.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Jan 2017 às 22:15)

Nova RUN do GFS... a aguentar bem o frio nesta RUN, temos uma -8ºC a 132 horas no interior norte.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2017 às 22:41)

Falta a chuvinha que pena  

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (13 Jan 2017 às 23:14)

ainda faltam muitos dias, isto ainda vai dar algumas voltas...


----------



## Cesar (14 Jan 2017 às 00:59)

que mude para frio e chuva.


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Jan 2017 às 01:07)

Exactamente estou farto mas farto desta pasmaceira maldito anticiclone que só serve para chatear que velha uma mudança de padrão e depressa!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thomar (14 Jan 2017 às 07:33)

Bom dia. Depois das últimas Runs, Neve a cotas baixas é para esquecer.
Madrugadas frias vamos ter, só falta perceber é se vão ser mesmo muito baixas ou se serão mais próximas das temperaturas normais para esta época.
Na última saída (RUN 0H) do GFS a madrugada mais fria será sexta-feira:


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jan 2017 às 08:01)

O ECMWF nesta run colocou novamente um pouco mais de frio e o GFS mantém-se estável há várias runs, vamos ver. Certo é que não nos livramos de muito frio, durante pelo menos 4\5 dias, falta saber se será algo normal, ou algo mais extremo...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2017 às 08:19)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia. Depois das últimas Runs, Neve a cotas baixas é para esquecer.
> Madrugadas frias vamos ter, só falta perceber é se vão ser mesmo muito baixas ou se serão mais próximas das temperaturas normais para esta época.
> Na última saída (RUN 0H) do GFS a madrugada mais fria será sexta-feira:



A intensidade do vento será fulcral.
Estou bem curioso para ver o que aí vem 
Os locais abrigados que se preparem.


----------



## jonas (14 Jan 2017 às 08:26)

Estive  a ver o meteograma para a minha terra.E depareime com precipitaçao com temperatura negativa, e varias horas a chover com temperaturas de 1-2 graus.
E muito improvavel....mas a esperança esta la


----------



## james (14 Jan 2017 às 10:18)

Esta última saída do ECM voltou novamente a carregar no frio. 
Entre as próximas quarta e sexta, aqui no Minho temperaturas mínimas negativas e m todas os sítios, sem excepções e máximas de 8/9 graus. 

E, a mais de 200 horas, nesta última RUN, o ECM deixa no ar o início de uma possível mudança de padrão. 

Penso que houve um novo volte - face nos modelos e provavelmente este evento ainda poderá valer alguma coisa.


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jan 2017 às 10:20)

Run das 6 do GFS a sair e mais um pequeno corte no frio. Se continuar assim, vamos ter ISO 0 só...
EDIT: Olhando bem continua com ISO -6º no Interior Norte durante 2 dias e depois ISO -2º até domingo.
Vai dar umas belas mínimas


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Jan 2017 às 10:30)

Bom dia! Estas últimas saídas tanto do ECMWF como do GFS já "molham" um bocadinho o evento de dia 19 (em compensação o GFS corta um pouco no frio) ! Seria a típica lotaria total destas entradas. Por ser algo pouco significativo e a mais de 120h vai dar muitas voltas, mas já dá alguma esperança


----------



## james (14 Jan 2017 às 11:13)

Meteofan disse:


> Run das 6 do GFS a sair e mais um pequeno corte no frio. Se continuar assim, vamos ter ISO 0 só...
> EDIT: Olhando bem continua com ISO -6º no Interior Norte durante 2 dias e depois ISO -2º até domingo.
> Vai dar umas belas mínimas



Nas próximas 240 horas,  10 dias consecutivos de mínimas negativas em todos os cantinhos do   Interior Norte e 3/4 dias consecutivos de mínimas em todos os cantinhos do Litoral Norte.


----------



## james (14 Jan 2017 às 11:16)

E talvez 2/3 dias de Tmaximas abaixo de 10 graus no Litoral. 
Também ocorre de vez em quando, mas não é assim tão frequente.


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Jan 2017 às 11:17)

Bom dia,
Segundo esta última "run" do modelo GFS , não se vislumbra sequer humidade, o melhor que encontrei numa rápida visita foi às 120 horas, mas é mesmo muito pouco.
A convecção para já não existe ou é muito pouca, a massa de ar com potencial fica longe....
Veremos o evoluir da situação mas para já é seco como palha .

Convém também salientar e informar, tendo em conta a ilha da Madeira também se encontrar em território Português, que deverá nevar no Pico do Arieiro


----------



## jonas (14 Jan 2017 às 11:32)

Nao gostei desta saida do GFS.
Cortou um pouco no frio para o litoral.
E a chuva que se previa desapareceu  (como ja era expectavel).
Ou seja, vai ser so frio seco, com umas minimas jeitosas.


----------



## james (14 Jan 2017 às 12:00)

jonas disse:


> Nao gostei desta saida do GFS.
> Cortou um pouco no frio para o litoral.
> E a chuva que se previa desapareceu  (como ja era expectavel).
> Ou seja, vai ser so frio seco, com umas minimas jeitosas.




Em contrapartida, o ECM repôs algum frio e até antecipa num dia o possível evento.

Mas há já bastante tempo que os modelos estão em consonância que será uma entrada seca. A única hipótese que haveria de haver surpresas, na minha opinião, seria entre as próximas quarta e sexta - feiras, a única altura que penso que estariam reunidas algumas condições para isso.  Mas os modelos há muito que estão estáveis na previsão de probabilidade zero de precipitação para essas 72 horas.
Mais para a frente, os modelos de forma alternada, vão " vendo " alguma coisa.

Como já foi referido, esta entrada de massa de ar frio poderá gerar alguns desequilíbrios no Atlântico, como já foi afirmado  por alguns membros.
A chave para o resto do inverno poderá estar neste potencial evento. Ou o AA sai reforçado e provavelmente temos este padrão no resto do inverno ( que seria mau pois estaria demasiado tempo sem chover nada de jeito)  ou há ali um clique com este choque de massas que provoque a retoma da circulação atlântica normal para esta época.


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Jan 2017 às 13:11)

Finalmente os modelos começam a prever uma possível mudança de padrão lá para dia 22 vamos ver se é desta!!!!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2017 às 13:26)

António josé Sales disse:


> Finalmente os modelos começam a prever uma possível mudança de padrão lá para dia 22 vamos ver se é desta!!!!!!


Essa saída (00z) está desatualizada. A das 06z já não prevê chuva.


----------



## cova beira (14 Jan 2017 às 14:13)

na ultima saída do europeu já aparece alguma precipitação com isos muito baixas


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Jan 2017 às 14:24)

obrigado tiagolco não tinha reparado pode ser que na próxima saída volte a por alguma chuva.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2017 às 14:52)

Informação especial

*Comunicado válido entre* *2017-01-12 17:46:00* e *2017-01-18 23:59:00
*
Assunto_:_ Tempo seco e relativamente frio

Após a descida dos valores da temperatura ar prevista para dias 13 e 14 de janeiro, a qual efetivamente se verificou, até meio da próxima semana não se preveem alterações significativas desta grandeza. Assim, a temperatura mínima deverá variar aproximadamente entre -4º e 3ºC, sendo ligeiramente mais elevada, entre 6º e 8ºC, na orla costeira. A temperatura máxima deverá variar aproximadamente entre 8º e 10ºC nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro, com valores inferiores na região da Serra da Estrela, onde não deverá ultrapassar 5 a 7ºC, e valores superiores no restante território, entre 12º a 16ºC.

A partir de dia 18, um cenário *relativamente provável* aponta para uma nova descida dos valores da temperatura do ar.

Até dia 18 ter-se-á tempo seco, com o céu a apresentar-se pouco nublado ou limpo, embora temporariamente com períodos de maior nebulosidade no interior da região Norte durante a tarde. O vento será fraco a moderado do quadrante norte, temporariamente moderado a forte nas terras altas. Há condições para formação de geada, em especial nas regiões do interior. No dia 18, poderá haver um aumento de nebulosidade na generalidade do território.

Data de edição: 2017-01-14 13:19:46


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## james (14 Jan 2017 às 15:11)

Faz hoje 30 anos do lendário nevão de 14 de Janeiro  de 1987. 

É engraçado que a previsão para a próxima terça/ quarta faz - me lembrar um pouco esse dia. 

Na altura era pequeno, não me lembro com pormenor, mas recordo - me que nesse dia estava muito vento de NE,  absolutamente cortante, toda a gente dizia que estava um ar de neve. 

Se a memória não me falha,  tinha - se formado uma depressão em altura nas regiões do Interior.  E o vento que soprava forte de NE   arrastou essa nebulosidade para o Litoral, originando um fabuloso nevão. 
Penso que terá sido algo do género.


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jan 2017 às 15:43)

Não quero ser pessimista mas parece-me que esta run que está a sair do GFS  12Z vai ser a machadada final no frio...
EDIT: Enganei-me, temos a ISO -8º em praticamente todo o Norte a 114h, vai dar umas mínimas fabulosas!


----------



## qwerl (14 Jan 2017 às 16:09)

Parece que não foi  Que run gelada do GFS Ninguém tem saudades do verão? Querem ver que depois de termos batido recordes no verão vamos bater recordes no inverno?


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jan 2017 às 16:15)

Infelizmente depois dessa ISO -8º na quinta temos apenas ISO 0º na sexta, o frio desaparece todo... Mas vamos ver ainda vai mudar creio eu...


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jan 2017 às 16:42)

Não querem mesmo fazer as apostas?


----------



## The Weatherman (14 Jan 2017 às 17:08)

james disse:


> Faz hoje 30 anos do lendário nevão de 14 de Janeiro  de 1987.
> 
> É engraçado que a previsão para a próxima terça/ quarta faz - me lembrar um pouco esse dia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2017 às 17:55)

james disse:


> Faz hoje 30 anos do lendário nevão de 14 de Janeiro de 1987.



Em 1987 havia bastante precipitação/instabilidade e mais frio, a de agora será basicamente fria e seca, não tem o potencial da situação ocorrida em 1987.

Lembro-me bem desse dia aqui no Porto, cada aguaceiro que vinha era de neve e com flocos enormes:


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jan 2017 às 18:00)

O GFS 12z retirou frio, tem apenas um dia gélido com a ISO -8º no Norte mas depois rapidamente o frio vai desaparecendo. Também não há chances de precipitação.... Mas os modelos parecem entrar em consenso numa mudança de padrão a partir de dia 22\23...


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jan 2017 às 18:09)

Esta saída do ECM parece que vem fria, vamos ver.... Pelo menos vejo muito mais frio na Europa comparado com as runs anteriores.--


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jan 2017 às 18:22)

Saída péssima do ECM....  Apenas quarta\quinta com muito frio mas depois desaparece o frio todo e ficamos só com ISO 0º


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2017 às 18:23)

O ECM tirou quase o frio todo, evento banal...o GFS ainda é o que ta melhor mas muito menos dias graças a chuvinha que essa sim faz falta não é o frio que não faz falta nenhuma, ainda pior quando é frio seco...


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jan 2017 às 18:28)

miguel disse:


> O ECM tirou quase o frio todo, evento banal...o GFS ainda é o que ta melhor mas muito menos dias graças a chuvinha que essa sim faz falta não é o frio que não faz falta nenhuma, ainda pior quando é frio seco...


De acordo, neste momento é mais importante a chuva do que o frio... e vamos ver se ainda virá frio a sério


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jan 2017 às 18:44)

Bem olhando aos modelos e vendo bem as coisas vamos ter talvez um dia de frio a sério, e depois uma banal ISO 0º durante alguns dias, ou seja absolutamente nada de especial, lá se foram as possibilidades de um excelente evento de frio.
Resumindo: Nem frio, nem chuva, nada...


----------



## miguel (14 Jan 2017 às 18:45)

Evento frio que poderia ser fora do que estamos acostumados praticamente anulado, resta o GFS na luta por esse frio ainda! Venha a chuva


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Jan 2017 às 18:50)

Exactamente que venha a chuva que essa sim faz muita falta!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jan 2017 às 19:15)

Alguém que me arranje uma dose disto sff, é que este maldito pra além de impedir a chuva agora também impede a entrada fria. Eu nem costumo ficar "zangado" com o tempo mas este AA já chateia


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Jan 2017 às 19:40)

Meteofan este anticiclone é uma praga, já estou farto desta pasmaceira em pleno inverno mas pode ser que tenha os dias contados visto que podemos ter uma alteração do estado do tempo lá para dia 22.

Em relação aos comprimidos fala com o snifa ele é que é o fornecedor.


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2017 às 20:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não querem mesmo fazer as apostas?


Tens o meu apoio. Vá lá pessoal! Uma forma de amenizar esta monotonia é fazendo apostas, e quanto mais pessoas se juntarem, melhor! 
Mas também percebo se os moderadores não tiverem tempo para as organizar.


----------



## james (14 Jan 2017 às 20:32)

Não é por causa do AA que não vamos ter mais frio.  Muito pelo contrário, se estivéssemos sob a influência de um AA mais potente e com mais altas pressões, teríamos muito mais frio, como ocorreu por exemplo em 2012.

O problema é que este AA é daqueles chatos e persistentes, com pressões médias, não deixa vir nem chuva nem frio a sério.

É mesmo uma questão de falta de sorte para o nosso país...


----------



## hurricane (14 Jan 2017 às 20:41)

O ECM elouqueceu completamente. Depois de tanta estabilidade agora a 120 horas desaparece com o frio todo para a partir de quinta. Enfim!


----------



## james (14 Jan 2017 às 20:43)

hurricane disse:


> O ECM elouqueceu completamente. Depois de tanta estabilidade agora a 120 horas desaparece com o frio todo para a partir de quinta. Enfim!



E não é o que tem acontecido anteriormente com as mudanças sempre adiadas?  

Já tenho vindo a dizer, os modelos a mais de 120 horas andam uma lástima.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jan 2017 às 21:22)

Isto ta tá bom e po mediterrâneo e sempre um fartote....

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (14 Jan 2017 às 21:55)

1337 disse:


> Nada, por vezes nevar neste vale é mais difícil que na praia, estou a cota 20 m e o rio não me ajuda nada.


Que eu me recorde em 2009 não nevou porque não choveu na altura em que nevou nos outros locais, eu estava em Ponte da barca que fica a mesma cota e lá nevou  finais dos 80 e 90 era muito fácil ver a vacariça a boalhosa senhora do minho com neve todos os anos. o Nevão de 87 recordo me perfeitamente.
O vale do lima é bom para geadas, se fores a ver temos sempre das mínimas mais baixas de portugal. ontem foi aos -1.6 só em trás os montes é que encontras algo mais baixo. Na minha zona de ponte de lima ontem por pouco não chegou aos -3 o gelo só saia dos vidros com o cartão de multibanco.


----------



## bigfire (14 Jan 2017 às 22:34)

Fez 7 anos no passado dia 10, que nevou pela última vez a cotas baixas em Trá-os-Montes, já começa a ser habitual a rara presença da neve em sítio onde ela quase todos os anos caía. Só para se ter uma ideia mesmo aqui na Serra do Marão com os seus 1415 metros de altitude, a neve começa a tornar-se pouco habitual de se ver, para quem aqui sempre viveu e a vê assim que se abre a janela de casa nota-se bem as diferenças de uns anos para cá, onde costumava nevar 4 e 5 vezes num Inverno, hoje em dia se nevar 2 vezes já é bom, e por vezes só acima dos 1200 metros, o motivo para isso acontecer não sei, deixo isso para os entendidos, mas que alguma coisa mudou e muito, isso mudou.

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/neve-vila-real-10-01-2010.6817/


----------



## Fil (14 Jan 2017 às 22:41)

bigfire disse:


> Fez 7 anos no passado dia 10, que nevou pela última vez a cotas baixas em Trá-os-Montes, já começa a ser habitual a rara presença da neve em sítio onde ela quase todos os anos caía. Só para se ter uma ideia mesmo aqui na Serra do Marão com os seus 1415 metros de altitude, a neve começa a tornar-se pouco habitual de se ver, para quem aqui sempre viveu e a vê assim que se abre a janela de casa nota-se bem as diferenças de uns anos para cá, onde costumava nevar 4 e 5 vezes num Inverno, hoje em dia se nevar 2 vezes já é bom, e por vezes só acima dos 1200 metros, o motivo para isso acontecer não sei, deixo isso para os entendidos, mas que alguma coisa mudou e muito, isso mudou.
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/neve-vila-real-10-01-2010.6817/



Aqui temos vista para as serras espanholas a norte com os seus mais de 2100 m e nestes últimos invernos têm passado a maior parte do inverno sem neve. E quando têm é quase sempre apenas nos pontos mais altos.

Isto está bom é para quem gosta de verão, sol e calor extremo que pelos vistos é a maior parte da população.


----------



## ruka (14 Jan 2017 às 23:04)

bela saída do GFS 18z -6 850hpa na 5a feira em quase todo o território


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jan 2017 às 23:19)

As mudanças, vão sempre adiando, a 2 de Janeiro, diziam que a mudança era a partir do dia 12, certo é que não mudou nada, agora a mudança é dia 22/23 e estamos a 14, ainda muito cedo, para dizer se é a mudança de padrão ou não. Aliás, o GFS não tem precipitação significativa em quase todo o país, até dia 24, por isso, a mudança de padrão ainda está muito muito muito longe. No Minho tem 0 mm até às 240 horas. 

Mais valia, vir frio valente e seco, do que vir frio 1 ou 2 dias e voltarmos ao marasmo de sempre. Lá, para Março, talvez mude.


----------



## hurricane (14 Jan 2017 às 23:22)

Fil disse:


> Aqui temos vista para as serras espanholas a norte com os seus mais de 2100 m e nestes últimos invernos têm passado a maior parte do inverno sem neve. E quando têm é quase sempre apenas nos pontos mais altos.
> 
> Isto está bom é para quem gosta de verão, sol e calor extremo que pelos vistos é a maior parte da população.



Infelizmente! Adorava ter um arrefecimento global em vez de aquecimento! Que sina!


----------



## james (14 Jan 2017 às 23:28)

Não se preocupem, quando chegar o verão há muitos recordes de calor para bater....

Por agora que siga o marasmo.... ￼￼


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jan 2017 às 10:16)

A run das 6 do GFS está muito fria...


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jan 2017 às 10:44)

Resumindo a previsão segundo o GFS 6Z, muito frio entre quarta e sábado, com mínimas previstas abaixo dos -7\8º no interior em alguns locais e depois vê-se precipitação (finalmente) a partir de domingo, podendo no domingo ainda com frio instalado dar neve a cotas médias. É o que me parece.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (15 Jan 2017 às 10:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Podes "chorar" mais.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essa foi mesmo à 29 de Janeiro de 2006 

A hipótese está lá e sempre lá esteve. Trata-se de um tipo de entrada (com uma iso -4ºC a "engolir" boa parte do país), em que por norma alguma parte do país (seja o cantinho NE, seja o litoral) cai nas boas graças da "atividade" retrógrada, ou fica à beira de. Não é a mais de 100 horas que se vai definir se há aguaceiros ou não e onde porque os modelos nem sequer têm dado essas certezas, apesar do teor continental inquestionável desta massa de ar frio. A questão é se eles "mergulham" até nós ou ficam na "tábua da piscina", e por vezes as certezas só chegam perto do nowcasting, ou no próprio no caso das respostas à pergunta "onde neva?". Eu não coloco as mãos no fogo, mais voltas isso vai dar.


----------



## David sf (15 Jan 2017 às 10:52)

Boas,

A pedido de "várias famílias", está aberto o  concurso para apostas nas temperaturas deste evento. Para já, quem puder e quiser, pode escolher as estações meteorológicas que vão a jogo:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/apostas-temperaturas-jan2017-escolha-de-estacoes.9140/


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jan 2017 às 11:05)

Alguém me esclarece uma dúvida?
A temperatura na minha estação é muito "errática" durante o dia, por exemplo a estação atualiza de 40 em 40 segundos. Hoje por exemplo estive a olhar para o LCD durante 2 ou 3 minutos e foram estas as temperaturas registadas nos intervalos de 40 segundos: (9,6º), (10,1º), (9,7º).
É normal a temperatura ser tão instável durante o dia, não deveria ser mais linear...?


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2017 às 11:17)

Meteofan disse:


> Alguém me esclarece uma dúvida?
> A temperatura na minha estação é muito "errática" durante o dia, por exemplo a estação atualiza de 40 em 40 segundos. Hoje por exemplo estive a olhar para o LCD durante 2 ou 3 minutos e foram estas as temperaturas registadas nos intervalos de 40 segundos: (9,6º), (10,1º), (9,7º).
> É normal a temperatura ser tão instável durante o dia, não deveria ser mais linear...?



A actualização ( 40 segundos) é muito lenta, logo os valores que aparecem são mais "desfasados" uns dos outros, se fosse em tempo real ( 1 ou 2 segundos de intervalo) terias leituras mais lineares e com variações mais pequenas. 

De qualquer modo, e para o intervalo de medição, parecem-me valores bastante toleráveis com oscilações normais de temperatura.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jan 2017 às 11:21)

Snifa disse:


> A actualização ( 40 segundos) é muito lenta, logo os valores que aparecem são mais "desfasados" uns dos outros, se fosse em tempo real ( 1 ou 2 segundos de intervalo) terias leituras mais lineares e com variações mais pequenas.
> 
> De qualquer modo, e para o intervalo de medição, parecem-me valores bastante toleráveis com oscilações normais de temperatura.


Obrigado, cheguei a pensar que fosse do RS, mas como as mínimas e máximas são muito boas comparando com outras estações, duvidava que fosse isso.
Fico assim esclarecido, realmente 40 segundos é muito tempo, pelo menos regista as rajadas durante esses 40 segundos, pensava que só iria registar velocidade instantânea, fiquei surpreendido ao ver que registava rajadas


----------



## james (15 Jan 2017 às 12:59)

Já não me lembro de ver duas saídas seguidas do GFS  a prever quase 100 mm de precipitação. 

É aproveitar olhar assim para os meteogramas, pois na próxima saída já desaparece tudo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2017 às 13:33)

Se Miranda do Douro chegou hoje quase aos -7°C, imagino no final da semana...

A última vez que se passou dos -10°C foi com Miranda do Douro em 2012.

Temos provavelmente aos nossos pés um evento que é cada vez mais raro, aproveitemos.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2017 às 13:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Se Miranda do Douro chegou hoje quase aos -7°C, imagino no final da semana...
> 
> A última vez que se passou dos -10°C foi com Miranda do Douro em 2012.
> 
> Temos provavelmente aos nossos pés um evento que é cada vez mais raro, aproveitemos.



Sim os mapas de temperatura dos modelos são bons para termos uma ideia no modo geral , pois em termos particulares em áreas de inversão a previsão fica bem desfasada da realidade, veja-se os quase -6ºC de hoje de Seiça(Ourem). Estou curioso para ver ate onde vão as mínimas  no interior norte. 

A rede IPMA tem uma grande percentagem de estações em locais de inversão, um dia destes ver se faço um levantamento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2017 às 14:05)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim os mapas de temperatura dos modelos são bons para termos uma ideia no modo geral , pois em termos particulares em áreas de inversão a previsão fica bem desfasada da realidade, veja-se os quase -6ºC de hoje de Seiça(Ourem). Estou curioso para ver ate onde vão as mínimas  no interior norte.
> 
> A rede IPMA tem uma grande percentagem de estações em locais de inversão, um dia destes ver se faço um levantamento.


Eu nem imagino! Para a minha localização o meteo do Técnico prevê -4.3C para dia 19! Será a temperatura mais baixa desde à muitos anos aqui...


----------



## 1337 (15 Jan 2017 às 14:21)

dopedagain disse:


> Que eu me recorde em 2009 não nevou porque não choveu na altura em que nevou nos outros locais, eu estava em Ponte da barca que fica a mesma cota e lá nevou  finais dos 80 e 90 era muito fácil ver a vacariça a boalhosa senhora do minho com neve todos os anos. o Nevão de 87 recordo me perfeitamente.
> O vale do lima é bom para geadas, se fores a ver temos sempre das mínimas mais baixas de portugal. ontem foi aos -1.6 só em trás os montes é que encontras algo mais baixo. Na minha zona de ponte de lima ontem por pouco não chegou aos -3 o gelo só saia dos vidros com o cartão de multibanco.


Em 2009 choveu sim e até cairam uns farrapos mas sem nevar a sério, quando eu falo Ponte de Lima falo Ponte de Lima centro e não arredores, porque pegas na boalhosa claro que a uma cota de 500 m aí nevou de certeza. É bom para inversões sem dúvida, mas em dias que supostamente podia nevar, não neva porque o rio influencia a humidade, ou seja, com muita humidade não consegue nevar, por muito que a temperatura seja favorável.


----------



## james (15 Jan 2017 às 14:25)

No meu local de seguimento, nos últimos tempos tenho registado temperaturas mínimas negativas várias vezes a rondar -1 grau, estou com curiosidade por saber até onde vão chegar às mínimas esta semana. Atenção também às temperaturas máximas, que poderão estar abaixo dos 10 graus em boa parte do território e cuja sensação térmica poderá ser mais baixa. Isto sim já se poderá considerar frio a sério. 

Este evento mais extremo deverá ser relativamente rápido. Estou curioso por descobrir como vão ser os próximos tempos no pós - evento.  Era bom que este ar frio arrastasse também uma mudança de padrão.


----------



## dopedagain (15 Jan 2017 às 14:40)

james disse:


> No meu local de seguimento, nos últimos tempos tenho registado temperaturas mínimas negativas várias vezes a rondar -1 grau, estou com curiosidade por saber até onde vão chegar às mínimas esta semana. Atenção também às temperaturas máximas, que poderão estar abaixo dos 10 graus em boa parte do território e cuja sensação térmica poderá ser mais baixa. Isto sim já se poderá considerar frio a sério.
> 
> Este evento mais extremo deverá ser relativamente rápido. Estou curioso por descobrir como vão ser os próximos tempos no pós - evento.  Era bom que este ar frio arrastasse também uma mudança de padrão.


Parece que vai ser desta os meteogramas do GFS na ultima actualização já trazem precipitação em vários dias seguidos para a nossa zona e com valores de inverno no fim desta semana que se aproxima. Era a cereja em cima do bolo já que vou acampar na Serra da Peneda...


----------



## dopedagain (15 Jan 2017 às 14:44)

1337 disse:


> Em 2009 choveu sim e até cairam uns farrapos mas sem nevar a sério, quando eu falo Ponte de Lima falo Ponte de Lima centro e não arredores, porque pegas na boalhosa claro que a uma cota de 500 m aí nevou de certeza. É bom para inversões sem dúvida, mas em dias que supostamente podia nevar, não neva porque o rio influencia a humidade, ou seja, com muita humidade não consegue nevar, por muito que a temperatura seja favorável.


Sim boalhosa neva todos os anos nem que seja uma vez, na zona de vilar do monte e labrujó que são as mais altas do município e já mais afastadas do mar ( Serra de Corno de bico) o mesmo. Digo que não choveu porque como não estava em Ponte foi o que me disseram, e também achei estranho já que nevou praticamente em todo o lado existem videos na barca que tem o mesmo rio e está ainda mais protegida com serras mais altas( amarela e soajo com 1400 metros)  e a mesma altitude +10 metros e nevou bem acumulando.


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Jan 2017 às 16:22)

Por aqui também tem tudo para andar perto do valor recorde (-6.3ºC), caso não haja muito vento claro. Seria uma loucura e logo depois do recorde batido no verão. Deixem-me sonhar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2017 às 17:01)

QUE maravilha de saída 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## cardu (15 Jan 2017 às 17:05)

Muito bom.... Depressao retrograda que pode dar neve no alentejo.... Beja pode voltar a ver neve depois de 2006 e 2009...


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2017 às 17:45)

Boa saída do GFS vai mantendo o frio e agora já prevê alguma precipitação o que poderia originar neve inclusive no Alentejo... mas lá está ainda faltam alguma horas


----------



## james (15 Jan 2017 às 19:31)

james disse:


> Já não me lembro de ver duas saídas seguidas do GFS  a prever quase 100 mm de precipitação.
> 
> É aproveitar olhar assim para os meteogramas, pois na próxima saída já desaparece tudo.




Não me enganei. O corte já começou.
E acredito que irá continuar nas próximas saídas, o mais certo é acabar por termos mais um eventozinho isolado com meia dúzia de mm.
O GFS é assim... 

De resto, em relação ao evento de frio, as cotas estão perfeitas ali por volta do dia 20 para a queda de neve à cota 0. Só é pena que seja uma entrada fria bem seca.

Quando surgir  durante o fim de semana alguma possível precipitação, já as cotas de neve estarão a subir em flecha.
Alguma neve, sim, possivelmente, mas nos locais habituais. Neve a cotas baixas, pelo menos no Litoral, acho que é para esquecer.

Cada vez mais penso que, para termos fenómenos mais extremos com regularidade, teríamos de deslocar o nosso país ou para o Leste da Europa ou para o Norte da Europa, a posição que estamos é excelente para o marasmo meteorológico. 

Ainda hoje estava a dar uma reportagem televisiva à hora do almoço acerca de turistas britânicos a passar férias nesta altura no Algarve, que segundo palavras dos próprios estavam a fugir ao frio e à neve nas terras deles que detestavam ( não é só cá)   e estavam em Portugal, pois segundo eles, o inverno no nosso país é uma espécie de paraíso na Europa, não tem chuva nem frio.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2017 às 19:36)

Mapa para guardar...

Neve nas costas Algarvias... by True Illusion GFS


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jan 2017 às 19:44)

O próprio ECM já reduziu um pouco no frio, o GFS é o que neste momento está melhor, colocando inclusive alguma precipitação, já o ECM não prevê praticamente ou nenhuma precipitação.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (15 Jan 2017 às 19:56)

Francamente, já me daria por contente em ter alguma precipitação no próximo mês. Isso realmente é o mais importante. Se temos neve, ou a que altitude, é uma espécie de argumento mal engendrado para filme de ficção científica. O meu receio é que nos estejamos a esquecer de um filme de terror bem mais verosímil, o de mais um inverno seco.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2017 às 20:01)

A run mais fiável não e das 18?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Jan 2017 às 20:02)

Isto é o que acho que vai acontecer lá parta dia 22/23 o maldito anticiclone que nos afecta vai ser empurrado para as ilhas britânicas pela entrada fria da próxima semana este cenário vai permitir a passagem de depressões e portanto alguma chuva, mas já estou como o outro é ver para crer!!(corrigiam-me se estiver errado).


----------



## joralentejano (15 Jan 2017 às 20:08)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> A run mais fiável não e das 18?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Não, as run's mais fiáveis são as da 00z e 12z. As runs em que aparecem mais delírios é a das 06z e 18z.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (15 Jan 2017 às 20:16)

Perdoem-me a questão: por que razão são essas run´s, as das 00z e 12z, as mais fiáveis? Gostaria de saber. Obrigado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2017 às 20:16)

Será o fim do AA e o inicio das chuvas?
Oxalá...


----------



## Agreste (15 Jan 2017 às 20:21)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Perdoem-me a questão: por que razão são essas run´s, as das 00z e 12z, as mais fiáveis? Gostaria de saber. Obrigado



Os modelos executam o cálculo com condições de partida que são temperatura, pressão atmosférica e outros valores de uma miríade de pontos referência.

A cada 12Hr essas condições de partida são actualizadas. O resultado final que vemos é gerado após algumas horas de cálculo.


----------



## Agreste (15 Jan 2017 às 20:37)

Vejo que a situação não se alterou... talvez pudesse ter entrado mais frio, uma ISO-8 maior.

Por outro lado a descarga de frio não é tão estável e pode trazer aguaceiros. Talvez se forme uma pequena frente no norte da península e um centro de baixas pressões relativo no estreito de gibraltar.

a temperatura máxima na quinta-feira aqui em Faro não deve ir além dos 8ºC com mínimas a 0ºC ou até talvez negativas o que é muito difícil.

só por uma vez me lembro de temperaturas mínimas negativas em Faro, penso que foi em janeiro de 2005.


----------



## james (15 Jan 2017 às 20:43)

O problema é que a mudança de padrão que parece que se avista está mais próxima da nossa vontade do que da realidade. 

A possibilidade de mudanca de padrão é apenas uma mera possibilidade, entre outras, do que uma realidade provável. 

Como se vê pelos modelos, o AA é dos chatos, não desarma e quer rapidamente manter a sua posição após a passagem deste evento. 
É esta realidade temível que me continua a preocupar, pois vejo a médio prazo a situação a voltar ao mesmo, que é permanência deste AA   todo o inverno.


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2017 às 20:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Não, as run's mais fiáveis são as da 00z e 12z.



Fiáveis é relativo. Têm uma capacidade de previsão melhor mas em geral são também 'fiáveis'. As saídas das 06z e das 18z não são chanfradas que saíram do manicómio 



joralentejano disse:


> As runs em que aparecem mais delírios é a das 06z e 18z.



A 192h as saídas das 00z e das 12z também podem mostrar coisas absurdas 



Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Perdoem-me a questão: por que razão são essas run´s, as das 00z e 12z, as mais fiáveis? Gostaria de saber. Obrigado








Todas as saídas têm quantidades e tipologias diferentes de dados. A física usada para digerir os dados também interessa (mas nada sei sobre isso).

Em teoria a saída subsequente será sempre melhor que a saída anterior. Mas certas saídas, devido ao tipo de dados que têm, são tendencialmente melhores. É esse o meu entendimento 

O ECM também tem por vezes saídas anormais que se 'corrigem' subsequentemente.

Mais sobre as diferenças entre o GFS e o ECM aqui.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2017 às 21:20)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Mapa para guardar...
> 
> Neve nas costas Algarvias... by True Illusion GFS



O GFS é o melhor modelo de sempre. Bem haja ao GFS, até faço uma vénia.  

Existe precipitação, existe frio, existe vento de nordeste nesse início de manhã, se chover acredito que caia água-neve, não será assim tão inédito que em 2012 caiu água-neve por aqui. 

Meu querido GFS, sempre foste para mim, o melhor modelo, apesar de dizeres tantas bacoradas, eu acredito fielmente em ti, 5ª feira vai nevar acima dos 150 mts, eu acredito e vou fazer sku, mas é melhor pôr uma almofada, senão parto o cú todo.


----------



## David sf (15 Jan 2017 às 21:24)

A primeira entrada, de 4ª feira, será seca. Depois dessa entrada os 3 melhores modelos prevêem, cada um à sua maneira, a chegada de uma cut-off retrógrada que poderá deixar instabilidade e recarregará um pouco o frio em altitude.

O GFS das 12z modela essa cut-off para 6ª feira, com um percurso muito semelhante a 9/10 de janeiro de 2009 e com temperaturas semelhantes. Neste momento não prevê precipitação associada a essa cut-off, mas o GFS nunca o previu também em janeiro de 2009 e ela acabou por ocorrer.

O UKMO e o ECMWF modelam essa cut-off para a noite de sábado para domingo, com um percurso mais próximo ao litoral (deduz-se que assim seja no UKMO, que só chega às 144h, mas que nesse frame está igual ao ECM). A run das 12z do ECMWF tem precipitação relevante (2 a 5mm) em todo o litoral a sul de Peniche na manhã de domingo, com temperaturas de -2ºC a 850 hpa e -32ºC a 500 hpa. Isto com vento de leste nos níveis mais baixos. Muito dificilmente neste cenário aconteceria algo surpreendente na zona de Lisboa, mas nas zonas mais interiores onde ainda haja precipitação (Ribatejo, zona saloia, Alentejo a Oeste de Évora) poderiam ocorrer surpresas.

Dito isto, apesar da primeira entrada ser bastante seca, há possibilidades ténues de surpresas localizadas entre 6ª feira e domingo.

PS: Como se vê pelo quadro que o Orion apresentou, a run das 18z até "bebe" bastantes dados, principalmente da aviação (há mais aviões no ar entre as 12 e as 18 UTC, pois Europa e América do Norte estão em pico simultaneamente). Empiricamente (não tenho nada que comprove isso e pode ser apenas uma ideia errada da minha parte), a maioria dos grandes acontecimentos meteorológicos foram previstos inicialmente pelo GFS às 18z.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2017 às 21:26)

No sudeste penínsular... Murcia, Valencia, Almeria... podem ter uma semana épica de neve!


----------



## Agreste (15 Jan 2017 às 21:48)

perto do litoral há montanhas com mais de 2 mil metros em almeria e murcia... nessas zonas sempre faltou a precipitação.


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2017 às 22:11)

Orion disse:


>



Já de vez, a fonte.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2017 às 22:20)

Boa saída da GFS a respeito da aguinha tão necessária... a antecipar a chuva para final do dia de sábado dia 21... arrasta completamente o ar frio... mas não importa... venha a chuvinha!  Já tinha saudades deste smile!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Jan 2017 às 22:30)

E coloca nova frente dia 23 a regar generosamente todo o país! 
Já não quero saber de neve ou frio... chuva!


----------



## weatherbox (15 Jan 2017 às 22:30)

A assimilação de dados satélite por partes dos modelos na última década diminuiu significativamente o gap entre as saídas 6/18z em relação às 0/12z do GFS mas esse gap continua a existir por causa das radiosondagens.
Em teoria o pior GFS é o das 6z, seguido do das 18z, 12z e o mais fiável é o das 00z. O 18z hoje em dia é  melhor que o das 6z apenas porque há observações de radiosondas que não chegam a tempo de ser assimiladas no 12z e acabam por só aparecer no GFS das 18z, um atraso que não ocorre por exemplo no ECMWF que é um modelo de assimilação de dados mais lenta.
As observações meteorológicas via mensagens ACARS dos aviões sofrem do problema de nível, apenas registam a temperatura num nível da atmosfera, sofrem dum problema de calibração, os erros são muito mais do que seria desejável, e sofrem do problema de rotas, como havia antigamente com as observações feitas por navios do qual a meteorologia dependia. É relativamente reduzida a faixa por onde voa o grosso, 90%, da aviação no Atlantico Norte e o total de observações pode ser bastante enganador.
Mas as saídas 6/18z são muito úteis no curto prazo, seja para neve ou trovoadas, geralmente tem uma perfomance superior às antecedentes 0/12z. Mas no médio e longo prazo tendem a errar mais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2017 às 22:30)

*Marie* ‏@FPOnTheDL  3 hHá 3 horas
*Ice anyone?* @weathernetwork @MurphTWN @cstclair1 @DreamySim1


















1 resposta2 retweets6 curtiram


----------



## miguel (15 Jan 2017 às 22:41)

Boa Run com a chuvinha boa no Fim de Semana, o frio forte apenas quarta a sexta... depois ando é a ver o maldito AA a querer nos cair em cima de novo para o final do mês


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Jan 2017 às 22:49)

Que velha a preciosa linda e magnifica chuvaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa|||||||||||||||||||||||||||


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2017 às 22:51)

que saída péssima...pessoalmente não gostei nada desta saida!
espero que nao se concretize!


----------



## james (15 Jan 2017 às 23:08)

Má saída do GFS: corta no frio, corta pela segunda vez consecutiva no possível evento isolado  do fim de semana ( geralmente quando o GFS começa a cortar nunca mais pára)  e regresso de seguida do AA  em força para a posição que tem estado durante todo este Inverno,  o que a confirmar - se nos daria mais umas semanitas de marasmo.
E o ECM também não está famoso. 

Quando eu vir nos modelos uma série consecutiva de dias com previsão de chuva na previsão significativa, de probabilidades de precipitação > 40% e vento predominante do quadrante oeste, aí sim, estará em curso uma mudança de padrão.

Agora, enquanto eu vir o AA a rondar e entrar em braço de ferro com outras sistemas, já se sabe que o AA vence sempre com maior ou menor dificuldade, não vale a pena ter grandes ilusões.
É assim e sempre foi o nosso clima.


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Jan 2017 às 23:23)

mas o gfs cortou na chuva toda do próximo fim de semana?


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2017 às 00:34)

eu vejo igual, pelo menos estou a falar na minha zona Central, no Litoral Norte não reparei como estava antes desta saida


----------



## jonas (16 Jan 2017 às 07:41)

Esta saida das 00z do GFS corta um pouco no frio,
e so se preveem uns poucos mm nos meteogramas....


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Jan 2017 às 08:07)

Esta saida esta pessima e sempre assim o gfs nunca poe so tira so espero que a proxima saida melhor


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2017 às 08:36)

*Vem aí ainda mais frio*


As temperaturas vão descer entre quatro e nove graus Celsius a partir de quarta-feira, em Portugal continental, devido a uma massa de ar mais fria e seca.

De acordo com Maria João Frada, meteorologista do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), prevê-se, para segunda e terça-feira, céu pouco nublado ou limpo temporariamente com alguma nebulosidade na zona fronteiriça da região norte durante a tarde.

"Depois na quarta-feira e previsivelmente até pelo menos ao dia 20 ou 21 (sexta-feira ou sábado) vamos ter frio mais a sério porque, neste momento, o que temos a afetar o continente é uma massa de ar polar que vem na circulação do anticiclone que está localizado a noroeste da Península Ibérica. E, gradualmente, até quarta-feira esse anticiclone vai-se estender em direção ao interior da Europa, principalmente Europa de norte", disse.

Segundo Maria João Frada, o anticiclone vai ter um posicionamento diferente dando origem a uma corrente de leste com transporte de uma massa de ar continental, portanto mais fria e seca.

"Já não vai ser polar, vai ser uma massa de ar com características termodinâmicas e ar Ártico, ou seja, é mais seca e fria relativamente ao que temos tido até agora. Por isso, prevê-se, com um grau de probabilidade muito elevado, que a partir de quarta-feira ou exatamente na quarta-feira haja uma descida significativa da temperatura quer da mínima quer da máxima", explicou.

Na sequência desta massa de ar fria e seca, está prevista, segundo Maria João Frada, uma descida da temperatura mínima da ordem dos quatro a se graus e uma descida das máximas de sete a nove graus.

"As mínimas serão de zero graus junto ao litoral. Nas regiões do interior serão inferiores a zero, variando entre -3 e -7 graus no interior norte e centro. As máximas não vão ultrapassar os 10 graus, com exceção do Algarve onde podem chegar aos 12/14 graus. No interior haverá sítios onde serão mesmo inferiores aos cinco graus", disse.

A meteorologista do IPMA indicou também que devido à massa de ar seca e fria, os valores da humidade são muito baixas, sendo provável que não haja precipitação e a ocorrer seria de neve", disse.

*"No entanto, estamos a prever geada no litoral e como a humidade é relativa é provável que haja geada negra [geada com características que leva à destruição da planta)", disse.*

Assim, para as regiões do interior norte e centro as temperaturas mínimas serão de -3 e -7, no interior sul de -2/-3 a 0 graus, no litoral entre dois e zero, com exceção do Algarve entre dois e quatro graus.

No que diz respeito às máximas, serão inferiores a cinco graus no interior norte e centro, no litoral entre oito e nove, com exceção do Algarve entre 12 e 14.



http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/vem-ai-ainda-mais-frio-5607752.html


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jan 2017 às 10:48)

Lá se foi a chuva toda...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (16 Jan 2017 às 10:49)

Artigo interessante! 

*Portugal, um país sem Inverno*


----------



## james (16 Jan 2017 às 11:06)

Snifa disse:


> *Vem aí ainda mais frio*
> 
> 
> As temperaturas vão descer entre quatro e nove graus Celsius a partir de quarta-feira, em Portugal continental, devido a uma massa de ar mais fria e seca.
> ...




Esta notícia carece de alguma inexactidão, provavelmente não foi muito bem editada pelo jornalista.
É que no Litoral há previsão de temperaturas mínimas negativas em várias cidades.  E na faixa costeira norte também, Viana do Castelo tem previsão de temperaturas mínimas negativas durante 3 dias seguidos.
O certo é que vão estar 2 dias muito frios, de inverno mesmo na verdadeira acecao da palavra.

Gosto quando o IPMA diz que " é provável que não chova durante este evento. " 

Será que o IPMA ainda nos deixa uma margenzinha para sonhar?


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2017 às 11:08)

Modelos horríveis...seca e mais seca com algum frio 2 dias


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Jan 2017 às 11:10)

Vamos ter dois dias gélidos (quarta e quinta) com máximas abaixo de 10º em praticamente todo o território e pouco acima de zero no interior Norte, e depois dois dias ligeiramente mais quentes (sexta\sábado) que ainda assim serão bastante frios, mas as máximas já devem subir ligeiramente.
Agora quanto às mínimas serão muito baixas de quarta até sábado, vamos ver se não cai algum recorde.
A partir de domingo, os modelos indiciam o regresso da chuva e se isso acontecer as temperaturas irão certamente normalizar, não me parece que este evento traga neve.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2017 às 11:16)

Nova run, nova desgraça. O GFS já está a retirar tudo e já está praticamente no 0 em termos de precipitação, vai ser o inverno todo assim, este AA não dá mesmo hipótese. Isto não está nada famoso, estamos destinados à seca.


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Jan 2017 às 11:18)

Na minha opiniao os modelos so indicam seca em relacao ao frio nao me interessa e muito mais importante a chuva que o frio. Mais um mes sequici mo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Jan 2017 às 11:20)

AA sempre à espreita... seja a Norte, Sul, Oeste e o raio que parta... acaba sempre por nos influenciar...
Os Italianos, gregos e afins a ter o "melhor" inverno em muitos anos graças à nossa desgraça.


----------



## james (16 Jan 2017 às 11:20)

Meteofan disse:


> Vamos ter dois dias gélidos (quarta e quinta) com máximas abaixo de 10º em praticamente todo o território e pouco acima de zero no interior Norte, e depois dois dias ligeiramente mais quentes (sexta\sábado) que ainda assim serão bastante frios, mas as máximas já devem subir ligeiramente.
> Agora quanto às mínimas serão muito baixas de quarta até sábado, vamos ver se não cai algum recorde.
> A partir de domingo, os modelos indiciam o regresso da chuva e se isso acontecer as temperaturas irão certamente normalizar, não me parece que este evento traga neve.




Este evento traria neve caso se formasse alguma depressão, era quase garantido. 
Mas vai ser seco, embora o frio vá ser muito. O segundo painel do GFS não está mau. Deixa no ar a possibilidade de se restabelecer uma corrente Atlântica , que poderia beneficiar pelo menos o Norte.


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Jan 2017 às 11:22)

Joralentejano estou a ver isto mal parado para a minha zona ja nao vejo chuva praticamente nehuma estamos condenados a seca estou mesmo farto desta porcaria do anticlone nao a maneira de se ir embora.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jan 2017 às 11:26)

Isto para mim não é surpresa nenhuma, este mês acabará seco e Fevereiro provavelmente será também... cedo comecei a perceber que este inverno ia ser seco...
Mas como o nosso clima ás vezes entra em modo de " compensação" pode ser que tenhamos uma primavera chuvosa.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2017 às 11:27)

Venha  Primavera e as belas das trovoadas que isso sim vale a pena...Invernos em Portugal cada vez mais parecidos com o verão, apenas difere nas temperaturas...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jan 2017 às 11:45)

Carrega no frio retira precipitação.. carrega na precipitação retira frio... espero ainda ver uma descritiva com neve acima dos 400m este mês..  

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Jan 2017 às 11:50)

Agora é que o @miguel disse tudo...
Até dá pena dos meteoloucos portugueses do futuro... vão "comer" "AA" o ano inteiro...
Apesar disso sou um felizardo... ainda ví o ultimo grande nevão antes desta nova era... saudoso 1997... desde então nunca mais se repetiu... e já lá vão 20 anos...


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jan 2017 às 12:00)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Agora é que o @miguel disse tudo...
> Até dá pena dos meteoloucos portugueses do futuro... vão "comer" "AA" o ano inteiro...
> Apesar disso sou um felizardo... ainda ví o ultimo grande nevão antes desta nova era... saudoso 1997... desde então nunca mais se repetiu... e já lá vão 20 anos...


Isto está é bom para os amantes do verão


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jan 2017 às 12:07)

[Modo crazy ]

Os modelos até estão coerentes com anos anteriores. Nem temos muita razão de queixa: já vimos neve, nos modelos, em praticamente todos os locais e a cotas baixissimas. Melhor que isto, só um upgrade dos modelos, quando selecionassemos um local, podiamos ver neve a cair.

No verão, os modelos acertam sempre: AA e mais calor. A probabilidade de estar tempo soleado em Portugal é elevadíssima! Diria que em torno dos 2/3, o que daria uma odd média = 1.50 (nada mau, para apostar às cegas).


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2017 às 12:14)

Davidmpb disse:


> Isto está é bom para os amantes do verão


Já ouço pessoas a dizer que estão fartas do frio e querem que o verão chegue rápido. Grande parte da população é só isto que pensa, enfim. Estes invernos são uma alegria para os amantes de sol e nem pensam nas consequências.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Jan 2017 às 12:49)

Fico possuido quando os colegas me dizem que já choveu imenso... eu fico tipo... 
A verdade é que mais ninguem neste país tirando nós, agricultores e poucos mais se preocupam com estas questões...


----------



## ACalado (16 Jan 2017 às 12:50)

Sinceramente já eu nem sei o que diga.... Custa a acreditar que com ar frio instalado que vai estar que a precipitação seja apenas chuva no Domingo e Segunda. Custa-me a acreditar mas ok 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jan 2017 às 12:55)

ACalado disse:


> Sinceramente já eu nem sei o que diga.... Custa a acreditar que com ar frio instalado que vai estar que a precipitação seja apenas chuva no Domingo e Segunda. Custa-me a acreditar mas ok
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


A temperatura a 500hpa e a 850hpa não é suficietemente  fria certo?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2017 às 12:55)

agora cortaram a precipitação praticamente toda


----------



## ACalado (16 Jan 2017 às 12:58)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> A temperatura a 500hpa e a 850hpa não é suficietemente  fria certo?
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Não liguem só ao que os modelos modelam, aqui no interior situações destas quando temos ar frio instalado dificilmente a temperatura sobe assim tão rápido como os modelos estão a modelar  veremos o que isto vai dar mas continuo a dizer que vamos ter neve a cotas médias no Norte e Centro do Domingo/Segunda 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## cova beira (16 Jan 2017 às 13:04)

eu ainda tenho uma ténue esperança que surja alguma coisa parecida com isto


----------



## Paulo H (16 Jan 2017 às 13:05)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Fico possuido quando os colegas me dizem que já choveu imenso... eu fico tipo...
> A verdade é que mais ninguem neste país tirando nós, agricultores e poucos mais se preocupam com estas questões...



Eu estou preocupado! É que o ano poderá vir a ser péssimo para a agricultura.

E às vezes só se pensa nas barragens, se têm água suficiente ou não, e isso é redutor do problema. Quem tem propriedades com nascentes, tem noção do caudal normal de cada uma, e eu digo que as minhas nascentes estão com o mesmo caudal de fim de verão. Ou seja, estão a debitar reservas quiças de há 2 anos. Lembro-me que nesta altura (dez/jan), algumas nascentes fluiam como ribeiros e agora não sendo deveras preocupante.

Quem não tem, mas for observador, terá noção que os pastos estão fracos e os ribeiros secos ou reduzidos em relação ao habitural nesta época. Um fraco coberto vegetal, também irá segurar pouca água de chuva, necessário para uma boa infiltração no subsolo. Sem pastos, a água da chuva é rapidamente escoada pelas linhas de água, até aos rios, sem bom aproveitamento para as nascentes.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Jan 2017 às 13:05)

Percebo o que dizes @ACalado, mas a verdade é que a precipitação modelada é também cada vez menos.


----------



## james (16 Jan 2017 às 13:10)

cova beira disse:


> eu ainda tenho uma ténue esperança que surja alguma coisa parecida com isto




E isso até está um pouco de acordo com as previsões do IPMA. Na noite de sábado para domingo, há uma ténue hipótese de alguma instabilidade. E, apesar da cota já estar a subir, ainda haveria muito frio instalado e algum ar seco nos níveis mais altos. 
A haver uma hipotética surpresa, apostaria na madrugada de sábado para domingo.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2017 às 13:19)

Eu já vejo pessoas na rua a esta hora super agasalhadas ( demais) , porque ouviram falar em vaga de frio Polar continental.

Virá algum frio sim, mas este ainda não chegou e não será nada que já não tenhamos tido no passado.

Até já ouvi comentar que vinha aí frio como na  Sibéria para Portugal, mal de nós se tinhamos as temperaturas da Sibéria cá em Portugal..

Este povo é um exagerado, geralmente inculto em meteorologia, logo deturpa e " come" tudo que os média ( igualmente burros em meteorologia)  dizem... 

Estou mesmo a ver a abertura do telejornais a partir de quarta-feira : Frio da Sibéria chega a Portugal 

Cada vez me convenço mais que o frio em Portugal é maioritariamente " Psicológico"


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Jan 2017 às 13:25)

O problema e tal como o flaviense21 diz os modelos a cada saida cortam na precipitacao ou seja daqui a pouco ja nao ha chuva nenhuma porque a mer******** do anticiclone quer logo voltar afectarnos rebentando com qualquer hipotese de chuva.!!!!!!!


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Jan 2017 às 13:31)

Snifa eles nao sao incultos sao extremamenteeeeeeee incultos na meteorologia.
 e as pessoas  em ves de se informarem melhor so ligam ao que os incompetentes dos media dizem o que as torna ainda mais incultas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Jan 2017 às 13:50)

cova beira disse:


> eu ainda tenho uma ténue esperança que surja alguma coisa parecida com isto



O JMA modela algo do género, mas já sabemos como é esse modelo 
Era bom que isso acontecesse, pois com a influência da anomalia positiva de temperaturas da água do mar, nunca se sabe como irá ou não desestabilizar-se a atmosfera junto de Portugal Continental.
Quanto ao frio, creio que será desagradável tendo em conta os Invernos amenos que temos vivido nas últimas décadas e a desabituação de eventos frios em Portugal. Creio que, tal como acontece com os eventos extremos de calor, deverá só arrefecer a sério em situações como a que iremos viver nos próximos dias. Há que salientar também a descida prevista de temperaturas, significativa de um dia para o outro. Isso sim é preocupante, pois descer de 14 ºC para 5 ºC de terça para quarta como se prevê em Portalegre, irá influenciar ainda mais a sensação de desconforto térmico...

Ahhh e uma pequena constatação: é verdade que este Inverno está seco, monótono e sem grandes eventos, mas recordo-vos que vamos no primeiro mês e ainda faltam dois meses, os quais podem dar "um ar da sua graça" . Por acaso já repararam na evolução prevista pelo ECM e a "bomba" que surge no Atlântico, cuja trajectória é influenciada pelo anticiclone a caminho da Gronelândia???


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jan 2017 às 14:02)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Ahhh e uma pequena constatação: é verdade que este Inverno está seco, monótono e sem grandes eventos, mas recordo-vos que vamos no primeiro mês e ainda faltam dois meses, os quais podem dar "um ar da sua graça"


o inverno climatológico já vai a meio, Março já conta como Primavera.


----------



## james (16 Jan 2017 às 14:15)

Este evento que se aproxima, apesar de ser habitual nos nossos invernos,  é um pouco mais frio, por isso acho perfeitamente natural ser noticiado. Outra  coisa diferente é o  modo como as pessoas filtram a informação.

Pessoalmente, choca - me mais, por exemplo, quando chove no verão( que é habitual no Litoral Norte e até no Litoral Centro) e os media dão a notícia como se tivesse ocorrido um fenómeno de outro mundo.
Isso sim é ignorância pura e dura.


----------



## james (16 Jan 2017 às 14:27)

No ano passado, a chuva a sério só chegou já perto do fim de Janeiro e ainda tivemos 3 bons meses de chuva. 
E o frio a sério só chegou em meados de Fevereiro e ainda tivemos 2 bons meses de frio e bons nevões. 

Por isso, nada está perdido, apesar do tempo andar demasiado monótono há muito tempo.


----------



## james (16 Jan 2017 às 14:44)

Bom era se aparecesse uma milagrosa surpresa neste evento.  Nunca mais ninguém se lembrava da mudança de padrão e andávamos a falar da surpresa milagrosa durante os próximos 6 meses. 

Basta recordar o evento de 9 de Janeiro de 2009. 
Se não fosse esse fantástico evento de neve à cota 0, ninguém se lembrava desse Outono/ inverno / Primavera de 2008/2009, tão fraquinho que foi. 

Para ver também que, por vezes, a nossa memória de acontecimentos passados fica um pouco distorcida, valorizando em demasia o tempo presente.


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2017 às 15:08)

Depende muito dos locais, aqui o inverno 2008 / 2009 foi muito bom, bem melhor que este.


----------



## james (16 Jan 2017 às 15:29)

Dan disse:


> Depende muito dos locais, aqui o inverno 2008 / 2009 foi muito bom, bem melhor que este.




Se tivermos como ponto de comparação o atual inverno, eu recordo - me também para aí de 20 invernos melhores do que este.


----------



## bigfire (16 Jan 2017 às 15:33)

Uma curiosidade é que desde o Inverno de 2008 ao de 2010, esse anos tiveram bastantes episódios de neve e gelo, inclusive chuva gelada, tenho tudo documentado em fotos, agora é a vez de Invernos mais monótonos.


----------



## Agreste (16 Jan 2017 às 15:35)

aqui ou ali aparecem alguns aguaceiros no baixo alentejo e algarve nos momentos de maior frio desta semana. Vamos ver se temos sorte.


----------



## Dan (16 Jan 2017 às 15:42)

Dan disse:


> Depende muito dos locais, aqui o inverno 2008 / 2009 foi muito bom, bem melhor que este.





james disse:


> Se tivermos como ponto de comparação o atual inverno, eu recordo - me também para aí de 20 invernos melhores do que este.



Por acaso, aqui, foi o inverno com mais dias de neve, pelo menos, dos últimos 17 anos. Mais de 20 dias de neve e uns 10 dias de neve no solo.Foi também um inverno com uma pequena anomalia negativa na temperatura e na precipitação.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Jan 2017 às 15:58)

O nevão que vai cair no sul de Valência, Murcia, E da Andaluzia... Inveja... sintimento mau!


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jan 2017 às 16:02)

O ultimo evento de neve significativo por aqui já foi em 2013, onde acumulou bem na serra, 2014, 2015 e o ano passado só uns flocos do alto da serra.
O ano passado foi mesmo falta de sorte porque havia frio suficiente mas a precipitação não chegou praticamente ao interior e nevou em locais até menos prováveis do que aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jan 2017 às 16:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> O ultimo evento de neve significativo por aqui já foi em 2013, onde acumulou bem na serra, 2014, 2015 e o ano passado só uns flocos do alto da serra.
> O ano passado foi mesmo falta de sorte porque havia frio suficiente mas a precipitação não chegou praticamente ao interior e nevou em locais até menos prováveis do que aqui.


O evento de neve que ocorreu em Arronches e que para mim vai ficar para a história foi do dia 10 de janeiro de 2010, já tinha feito um tópico acerca disso, https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nevao-em-arronches-10-de-janeiro-de-2010.8529/
Já passaram 7 anos  Não é todos os dias que se vê o Alentejo assim e cada vez é mais difícil. Ás vezes lá mato saudades olhando para as fotos


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Jan 2017 às 16:21)

joralentejano disse:


> O evento de neve que ocorreu em Arronches e que para mim vai ficar para a história foi do dia 10 de janeiro de 2010, já tinha feito um tópico acerca disso, https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nevao-em-arronches-10-de-janeiro-de-2010.8529/
> Já passaram 7 anos  Não é todos os dias que se vê o Alentejo assim e cada vez é mais difícil. Ás vezes lá mato saudades olhando para as fotos


Belas fotos, esse inverno de 2010 foi muito bom


----------



## André Ultra (16 Jan 2017 às 17:08)

Boas, quando saem os próximos modelos? Quanto a precipitação esta mesmo fora de hipótese?


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2017 às 17:15)

André Ultra disse:


> Boas, quando saem os próximos modelos? Quanto a precipitação esta mesmo fora de hipótese?


Esta última actualização do GFS 12z começa a meter chuva a partir de dia 21 ás 19h e não para até ao fim...


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Jan 2017 às 17:32)

Luismeteo3 que excelente noticia vamos ver e se nas proximas saidas o gfs nao volta a tirar tudo como e habitual.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2017 às 17:40)

António josé Sales disse:


> Luismeteo3 que excelente noticia vamos ver e se nas proximas saidas o gfs nao volta a tirar tudo como e habitual.


Pois o mais natural é o tira e mete... vamos ver quem ganha.


----------



## miguel (16 Jan 2017 às 17:46)

Para ser como esta saída mais vale vir um AA de 1060hpa..o Sul não via quase nada de chuva na mesma


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2017 às 17:53)

*Dez conselhos para enfrentar o frio*

Depois do anúncio do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera de que os valores das temperaturas vão descer entre quatro e nove graus Celsius a partir de quarta-feira, o JN faz-lhe uma lista de 10 recomendações para enfrentar o frio :

1. A temperatura de casa deve ser mantida entre os 19ºC e os 22ºC.

2. Verifique o estado de todos os aparelhos elétricos de aquecimento, assim como lareiras e chaminés.

3. Se utilizar lareiras, braseiras, salamandras ou equipamentos a gás, mantenha a correta ventilação das divisões, de forma a evitar a acumulação de gases nocivos à saúde. Não utilize fogareiros a carvão.

4. Desligue sempre os sistemas de aquecimento antes de deitar ou sair de casa para evitar fogos ou intoxicações.

5. Deve ingerir sopas e bebidas quentes, como leite ou chá, e também, se a saúde o permitir, alimentos calóricos como chocolates, azeite, frutos secos. Evite o álcool. O álcool aumenta o risco de hipotermia, depois de um aquecimento rápido do corpo.

6. As pessoas mais vulneráveis ao frio são crianças, idosos, doentes crónicos, principalmente com problemas respiratórios, cardiovasculares ou anemias. De forma a proteger as pessoas sós ou isoladas, amigos e vizinhos têm um papel importante e devem fazer um telefonema ou estabelecer um contacto pelo menos uma vez por dia.

7. Na rua, devem usar-se várias camadas de roupa adequadas à temperatura ambiente, luvas, gorro, meias quentes e cachecol. As mãos, pés, pescoço e orelhas são das zonas que arrefecem mais rápido.

8. Evite entrar e permanecer em locais fechados e com grande concentração de pessoas, onde se transmitem os vírus, em particular, a gripe e o contacto com outras pessoas doentes.

9. O exercício pode ser uma boa forma de se manter quente, mas deve fazê-lo em locais abrigados para evitar lesões.

10. A situação meteorológica pode provocar formação de geada e tornar o piso escorregadio, em especial nas regiões do interior. Tenha mais cuidado quando caminha ou conduz.

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/dez-conselhos-para-enfrentar-o-frio-5608649.html


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2017 às 18:12)

Para quem gosta de climatologia...

*New drought atlas maps 2,000 years of climate in Europe*

Os dados estão aqui:

https://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/cdo/f?p=519:1:0::::P1_study_id:19419

Mesmo que não houvesse aquecimento global, tendo em conta a posição de PT face ao anticiclone, secas invernais continuariam a ocorrer (porventura, e em média, com menor intensidade e período de retorno). A minha ilha está a levar persistentemente com cortes na precipitação acima de >25% (quando não é quase 50%). Como sou ultraperiférico já não interesso 

O estudo das alterações climáticas é muito difuso. Há autores que defendem que as alterações antecedem a revolução industrial. A desflorestação semi-permanente e as queimas massivas há muito que alteraram a meteorologia regional e inevitavelmente global. Isto é de difícil conceptualização por isso fica - em parte de forma errada - inserido nas flutuações naturais do clima terrestre.

Eventos meteorológicos de dimensão inconcebível já aconteceram e voltarão a acontecer. Em 1540 houve uma megaseca na Europa Central...







... tendo isto acontecido:



> Chroniclers in northern Italy wrote that the 1539-40 winter was rain-free and “like in July.” People in Spain had begun praying for rain as early as October 1539. Heat continued through much of 1540, and even when the rains came, they don’t seem to have helped much.
> 
> Large rivers, such as the Rhine and the Seine, dried enough that people could easily wade across them in places. Brooks and wells went completely dry. Without water, cattle and other animals died, and mills could not grind grain. The earth dried out, and vegetation suffered from drought stress. Pierre de Teysseulh, a church official in Limoges, France, wrote that “the grapes were like roasted and the leaves of the vines had fallen to the ground like after a severe frost.” But the extreme heat may have been good for at least one vineyard in Germany, Würzburger Stein, which produced a vintage so fine that year that its reputation is still known today.



Sendo isto também relevante:



> The estimated number of precipitation days and precipitation amount for Central and Western Europe in 1540 is significantly lower than the 100-year minima of the instrumental measurement period for spring, summer and autumn. This result is supported by independent documentary evidence about extremely low river flows and Europe-wide wild-, forest- and settlement fires. We found that an event of this severity cannot be simulated by state-of-the-art climate models.



Quem sabe se nos próximos anos não ocorrem algumas erupções vulcânicas e, por feedback positivo, as temperaturas baixam um pouco?

Novamente, no tópico das alterações climáticas há muita falta de contextualização e propaganda barata. Há poucos dias a Califórnia experienciou um dilúvio que quase eliminou a seca no norte do estado (mas não no sul). A ocorrência de rios atmosféricos (expresso ananás de seu nome) não significa que o aquecimento global é uma treta porque subjacente a isso está a noção - errada - de que haverá seca eterna em todo o lado. A Califórnia é um caso extremo. É um local onde ocorrem mega-secas de 30 anos. Mas também o oposto ocorre. Em 1861 ocorreu uma mega-cheia que demorou 43 dias(!!!). 1500 milímetros caíram em Los Angeles.

A Terra já teve de tudo. Alterações climáticas, impactos de asteróides... mas isso é um argumento desprovido de sentido realista. Houve alguma outra altura da história conhecida em que houveram quase 8 mil milhões de pessoas? Como a resposta é não, há que prestar atenção às consequências de qualquer alteração significativa, mesmo que a mesma seja natural.

Daqui a uns tempos o anticiclone vai para sul mandando uma pluma tropical para o norte do país e esta choradeira acaba. Até porque os continentais do norte, face às queixas de falta de água dos continentais do sul, normalizam, dizendo que isso é o _status quo_ e como tal não há nada a fazer se não lidar com isso  Não há, de facto, solidariedade patriótica


----------



## dopedagain (16 Jan 2017 às 18:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Esta última actualização do GFS 12z começa a meter chuva a partir de dia 21 ás 19h e não para até ao fim...


Muito boa esta saída do GFS para a região de viana, agora é esperar por a próxima para já não estar lá nada


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Jan 2017 às 18:22)

luismeteo3 infelizmente o gfs tira muito mais vezes a chuva do que mete vamos ver!!!!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Jan 2017 às 19:19)

Chuva preciosa se se concretizar... impressionante é o disparo da cota de neve! Dispara para mais de 2000 metros! Nem a Serra da Estrela se safa, poderiam ver neve ao início na Torre mas rapidamente passaria a chuva... pobre gente que vive da Serra e neve este ano...


----------



## jonas (16 Jan 2017 às 19:28)

O ECM ve uma entrada de noroeste la para dia 25...traria chuva e secalhar alguma neve.
Improvavel mas esta la.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Jan 2017 às 22:57)

Os media também já fizeram a sua parte sensacionalista indo a Bragança


----------



## Orion (16 Jan 2017 às 23:10)

Nova previsão semanal... tudo na mesma.






A terra do Pai Natal deve chegar aos 2º positivos entre 4ª e 5ª.

A chuva da semana que vem também se mantém.






A temperatura é que deverá ser muito acima desta semana.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Jan 2017 às 23:30)

Segundo o GFS, para a semana vem, a Primavera, com quase 20ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2017 às 00:07)

mas que Janeiro tão fraquinho a nível de eventos...

A médio prazo nao se vê nada de especial digno do mês em que estamos.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (17 Jan 2017 às 07:50)

Boas,
O ECM continua a ver qualquer coisa:


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 08:14)

E já desapareceu a chuva toda do GFS... Enfim, já era de esperar...
Agora a mudança de padrão a ser (mais uma vez) adiada lá para dia 25...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2017 às 08:20)

Meteofan disse:


> E já desapareceu a chuva toda do GFS... Enfim, já era de esperar...
> Agora a mudança de padrão a ser (mais uma vez) adiada lá para dia 25...


Nas próximas runs já colocam a precipitação 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (17 Jan 2017 às 09:16)

O ECM e o GFS continuam sempre a adiar a mudança de padrão.  Continuam a ver qualquer coisa, mas é sempre para depois, para depois, para depois...

Parece infinito...

A mudança de padrão anda a ser prometida pelos modelos desde o Natal, ainda vamos chegar à Páscoa à espera da mudança...

Entretanto, a temperatura para hoje pode chegar aos 17/18 graus em muitos sítios,  não sei porquê mas este potencial evento de frio que alegadamente se aproxima,  começa a cheirar - me a fiasco.

Oxalá me engane...


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 09:28)

james disse:


> O ECM e o GFS continuam sempre a adiar a mudança de padrão.  Continuam a ver qualquer coisa, mas é sempre para depois, para depois, para depois...
> 
> Parece infinito...
> 
> ...


Sim hoje vai estar quente, mas isso não quer dizer nada em relação aos próximos dias... A mim não me parece que va ser um fiasco, vamos ter uns dias bem frios... E se aparecer alguma precipitação no sábado\domingo podemos ter surpresas...


----------



## james (17 Jan 2017 às 09:37)

Meteofan disse:


> Sim hoje vai estar quente, mas isso não quer dizer nada em relação aos próximos dias... A mim não me parece que va ser um fiasco, vamos ter uns dias bem frios... E se aparecer alguma precipitação no sábado\domingo podemos ter surpresas...




Sim, as previsões dizem que vai arrefecer e as temperaturas vão descer para valores mais consentâneos para a época. 
De resto, não me lembro de ver um extraordinário evento para recordar depois com temperaturas de 17 graus pouco antes de se iniciar o alegado evento. Mas há sempre uma primeira vez para tudo. 
Eu também disse que me cheirava a fiasco, não disse que ia ser um fiasco. Se é ou não fiasco, só no fim se pode confirmar isso. 

Em relação à surpresas, nunca se sabe, às vezes há milagres. E neste caso precisamos mesmo de um muito grande milagre para ver surpresas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2017 às 09:38)

Meteofan disse:


> Sim hoje vai estar quente, mas isso não quer dizer nada em relação aos próximos dias... A mim não me parece que va ser um fiasco, vamos ter uns dias bem frios... E se aparecer alguma precipitação no sábado\domingo podemos ter surpresas...


Também estava a ver... a formula impossível... juntar frio e precipitação... o GFS retirou praticamente toda a precipitação para Domingo o que permitiu aguentar um pouco mais o frio... contudo a ser verdade seria precipitação residual retira no eixo Marão-Gerês... de neve a cota relativamente baixas.
Ainda vai dar muitas voltas.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2017 às 09:51)

Começam as pérolas, hoje já vi pessoal muito agasalhado e de boca tapada por causa do frio siberiano.

Comentário do dia ( até ao momento) : Agasalhe-se bem... agasalhe-se bem, este frio que vem da Sibéria não é para brincadeiras..  

Curioso que hoje registei mínima de 4.2 ºc ( nada de extremo nem anormal e muito menos siberiano) ou seja o frio mais intenso ainda não chegou, mas o "psíquico" de muita gente já está  a trabalhar..

O que eu me vou rir a partir de amanhã..


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 09:56)

Snifa disse:


> Começam as pérolas, hoje já vi pessoal muito agasalhado e de boca tapada por causa do frio siberiano.
> 
> Comentário do dia ( até ao momento) : Agasalhe-se bem... agasalhe-se bem, este frio que vem da Sibéria não é para brincadeiras..
> 
> ...


Eu já comprei muita roupa, porque realmente se vai estar frio como na Sibéria a roupa que tinha não chegava 
Sim também já ouvi comentários semelhantes, incluindo a minha mae


----------



## trovoadas (17 Jan 2017 às 10:11)

Eu já vi pássaros mortos na berma da estrada...coitados pareciam um bloco de gelo!  Palhaçada esta C.S! A Meteorologia em Portugal é uma novela!


----------



## Paulo H (17 Jan 2017 às 10:11)

Hoje a visibilidade é tão boa, que consigo avistar a Serra de Gredos em Espanha (sistema central), e avisto 2 ou 3 nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical atrás dessa serra. Serão restos de alguma frente, que a esta hora, ainda deixou nuvens isoladas pelo centro de Espanha?? Nas imagens de satélite, não aprecio nada de relevante.


----------



## james (17 Jan 2017 às 11:03)

A única coisa que eu vejo de relevante na alegada vaga de frio que aí vem é a temperatura máxima prevista de 8 graus para quinta - feira.  Nos outros dias não vejo nada de mais, máximas se 10/11 graus e mínimas de 0 graus com geada já tive várias vezes este Inverno. 
E hoje está um excelente dia para estar numa esplanada, a fazer inveja a  muitos dias de Primavera. 

De resto, a história do costume. O ECM e o GFS já empurraram a mudança de padrão para as calendas gregas, que é como quem diz para cima das 200 horas, que na prática significa que o AA  vai ganhar mais uma batalha ( e siga o marasmo) , nesta sua luta titanica para impedir que tenhamos um inverno de jeito.


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2017 às 11:07)

O frio destes dias seria mais relevante com céu encoberto, assim com céu limpo e sol 10ºC ou 9ºC de máxima nem é nada de mais! As mínimas é que podem ser mais interessantes! Chuvas é sempre a adiar agora só lá para 26/27 enfim...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2017 às 11:08)

Desde o Natal que estamos a 10 dias da chuva!


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jan 2017 às 11:09)

Paulo H disse:


> Hoje a visibilidade é tão boa, que consigo avistar a Serra de Gredos em Espanha (sistema central), e avisto 2 ou 3 nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical atrás dessa serra. Serão restos de alguma frente, que a esta hora, ainda deixou nuvens isoladas pelo centro de Espanha?? Nas imagens de satélite, não aprecio nada de relevante.



A previsão para estes dias é de grande instabilidade na metade leste de Espanha, por isso é natural que haja desenvolvimento vertical por lá. E será sempre para lá da serra de Gredos.
Para a zona da costa de Valência e abaixo dela, estão previstos mais de 300 mm de precipitação com a vinda do frio. Vai ser "a matar"...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2017 às 11:11)

Amanhã por aqui será de bater o dente, devido ao vento forte aliado a temperaturas de 3/4ºC.
Nas horas centrais do dia estarão uns 8ºC com vento moderado.
O choque térmico será intenso.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jan 2017 às 11:17)

Snifa disse:


> Comentário do dia ( até ao momento) : Agasalhe-se bem... agasalhe-se bem, este frio que vem da Sibéria não é para brincadeiras..














Até os animais se queixam do frio:




Esta raposa caiu no rio Danúbio na passada semana.
Agora que o frio vem para cá quem sabe se consiga encontrar coisas destas...


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 11:19)

james disse:


> A única coisa que eu vejo de relevante na alegada vaga de frio que aí vem é a temperatura máxima prevista de 8 graus para quinta - feira.  Nos outros dias não vejo nada de mais, máximas se 10/11 graus e mínimas de 0 graus com geada já tive várias vezes este Inverno.
> E hoje está um excelente dia para estar numa esplanada, a fazer inveja a  muitos dias de Primavera.
> 
> De resto, a história do costume. O ECM e o GFS já empurraram a mudança de padrão para as calendas gregas, que é como quem diz para cima das 200 horas, que na prática significa que o AA  vai ganhar mais uma batalha ( e siga o marasmo) , nesta sua luta titanica para impedir que tenhamos um inverno de jeito.


É verdade, mas no Interior a vaga de frio vai ser mais relevante. Olhando por exemplo à ultima saída do GFS, o meteograma para Vila Real por exemplo mete mínimas na ordem dos -5º durante 6\7 dias e com máximas sempre a rondar os 7\8º. Não é nada que já não tenhamos assistido no passado, mas ainda assim vai estar muito frio


----------



## james (17 Jan 2017 às 11:20)

Eu acho que a maior parte da Europa está a ter um excelente inverno à nossa custa. 

O AA está na posição perfeita para  beneficiar de forma exponencial amplas regiões da Europa e nos lixar o inverno. 

Acredito que quando chegar o verão vai estar na posição perfeita para  dar instabilidade convectiva a meia Europa e calor, secura e recordes de calor por cá. 

Estamos em todos os parâmetros na cauda da Europa.


----------



## VimDePantufas (17 Jan 2017 às 11:34)

*Para já, é apenas o frio normal de janeiro*


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Jan 2017 às 11:41)

Por este andar a mudança de padrão só lá para o verão enfim,


----------



## Rachie (17 Jan 2017 às 11:44)

Imagino que esta notícia seja mt falsa ou antiga. 

http://www.cnoticias.net/5878ceac559ce/nevou-em-mertola.html

A estação de Mértola do ipma não registou precipitação, mas há por aqui alguém da zona que possa confirmar ou desmentir?


----------



## joralentejano (17 Jan 2017 às 11:47)

james disse:


> Eu acho que a maior parte da Europa está a ter um excelente inverno à nossa custa.
> 
> O AA está na posição perfeita para  beneficiar de forma exponencial amplas regiões da Europa e nos lixar o inverno.
> 
> ...


Portugal e boa parte de espanha devem ser os únicos países da Europa que este ano estão a ter um inverno extremamente desinteressante. No verão é igual, nos levamos com uma onda de calor e por exemplo a europa central tem trovoadas intensas, tal como agora tem estado a ter grandes nevões, enfim... Nos dias que correm a nossa posição só é boa para o calor e sol. Já lá vai o tempo em que apesar de termos calor no verão tínhamos muita chuva quase todos os invernos.


----------



## Gongas (17 Jan 2017 às 11:47)

Hoje a geada era menos visível que em dias anteriores e menos frio.
Quanto a chuva, os agricultores aqui da zona dizem que o ano vai ser muito seco, com muito pouca chuva, à excepção de Fevereiro. vale o que vale...


----------



## james (17 Jan 2017 às 11:47)

Por um lado, eu até compreendo a reacção das pessoas em relação ao frio que aí vem. Quando temos temperaturas máximas absurdas para um dia de Janeiro como a que vai estar hoje ( e ainda para mais é uma situação recorrente neste inverno) , acho que até é normal a maioria das pessoas, na sua alegre ignorância meteorológica,  entrar em pânico com temperaturas máximas  de 10 graus.

A questão que eu coloco é a seguinte: o que se passará com os meses de Dezembro e Janeiro, outrora os mais chuvosos e frios do ano? 

De ano para ano, chove cada vez menos em Dezembro e Janeiro e mais noutros meses do ano.
Muitas vezes na Primavera as temperaturas máximas são mais baixas que no inverno.

E isto está já comprovado. As normais climatologicas para 1981/2010 mostram uma diminuição da precipitação nos meses de inverno.  Em contrapartida há um aumento nos meses de Outono.

Estará em curso uma mudança de padrão climático no nosso país?


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2017 às 11:48)

Rachie disse:


> Imagino que esta notícia seja mt falsa ou antiga.
> 
> http://www.cnoticias.net/5878ceac559ce/nevou-em-mertola.html
> 
> A estação de Mértola do ipma não registou precipitação, mas há por aqui alguém da zona que possa confirmar ou desmentir?



Esse site serve para criar "noticias", se repares no final diz "fazer uma piada".
Portanto é apenas uma brincadeira. lol


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 11:51)

O frio que aí vem não é nada de extraordinário, é verdade, mas ainda assim é muito frio, isto num ano em que o vírus da gripe é mais agressivo, por isso creio que se devem tomar sempre algumas precauções.
Quanto à mudança de padrão, é sempre a adiar... Mas também é verdade que algum dia isto mudará, nem que seja só no final do inverno....
Vamos acreditar que a mudança de padrão que os modelos desenham lá para dia 25 se vai concretizar, pela primeira vez tenho um "feeling" que sim.


----------



## Rachie (17 Jan 2017 às 11:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esse site serve para criar "noticias", se repares no final diz "fazer uma piada".
> Portanto é apenas uma brincadeira. lol


Ah ah ah é o que dá ler na diagonal :-D

Mas imaginei logo que não fosse verdade.


----------



## Z13 (17 Jan 2017 às 12:04)

camrov8 disse:


> Os media também já fizeram a sua parte sensacionalista indo a Bragança



Eu ouvi uma reportagem na TSF da aldeia de Gimonde! Essa não me pareceu sensacionalista, bem pelo contrário, uma habitante explicou que este ano o rio já tinha congelado, e já!! (Até se referiu que a 1 de janeiro deste ano já se registaram -7ºC)


----------



## Guedes 114 (17 Jan 2017 às 12:06)

Ora bem...

Eu acho que nós temos olhado para este evento completamente ao contrário (contra mim falo que eu quero chuva, frio e neve). O evento é o que esta a decorrer e nos estamos a olhar para uma coisa que sempre foi normal neste cantinho à beira-mar plantado. Todos os dias venho trabalhar de comboio e lembro-me bastante bem de entrar no comboio e o mesmo registar temperaturas negativas e inclusive vir a descongelar a linha eléctrica, de há uns anos para cá não me lembro de ver o indicador de temperatura com um - antes do numero. O evento que devíamos estar a acompanhar seriam estas altas temperaturas e anómalas que ninguém quer no inverno e que realmente são tudo menos normais sempre sofremos a influencia do AA mas não desta forma. Em pleno Inverno termos máximas registas completamente absurdas, haver incêndios florestais em Janeiro com dimensões consideráveis. Nos estamos a ficar como as caraíbas, aumentou o turismo, aumento a temperatura, aumentou o sol, mais uns tempos e acho que começo a comer o bacalhau de calções e faço do meu desporto perseguir tornados. Um dia a CMTV vai abordar isto de certeza. Sim devemos tomar as precauções necessárias mas não exageradas, choques térmicos originam gripes e os media estão a levar as pessoas nesse caminho, Inverno é isto mesmo frio e chuva, a falta de um temos o outro mas seja ele siberiano ou polar é frio como sempre tivemos no inverno e sempre tomamos precauções.
Fico a espera do contacto de CMTV


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2017 às 12:19)

Vejo frio... muito friooo... acho que o nowcasting vai surpreender... oxalá o IPMA não tire estações do ar... curioso para ver Carrazeda... Miranda... Montalegre... se houver inversões... Chaves... lamentávelmente Mirandela está off...


----------



## james (17 Jan 2017 às 12:21)

Guedes 114 disse:


> Ora bem...
> 
> Eu acho que nós temos olhado para este evento completamente ao contrário (contra mim falo que eu quero chuva, frio e neve). O evento é o que esta a decorrer e nos estamos a olhar para uma coisa que sempre foi normal neste cantinho à beira-mar plantado. Todos os dias venho trabalhar de comboio e lembro-me bastante bem de entrar no comboio e o mesmo registar temperaturas negativas e inclusive vir a descongelar a linha eléctrica, de há uns anos para cá não me lembro de ver o indicador de temperatura com um - antes do numero. O evento que devíamos estar a acompanhar seriam estas altas temperaturas e anómalas que ninguém quer no inverno e que realmente são tudo menos normais sempre sofremos a influencia do AA mas não desta forma. Em pleno Inverno termos máximas registas completamente absurdas, haver incêndios florestais em Janeiro com dimensões consideráveis. Nos estamos a ficar como as caraíbas, aumentou o turismo, aumento a temperatura, aumentou o sol, mais uns tempos e acho que começo a comer o bacalhau de calções e faço do meu desporto perseguir tornados. Um dia a CMTV vai abordar isto de certeza. Sim devemos tomar as precauções necessárias mas não exageradas, choques térmicos originam gripes e os media estão a levar as pessoas nesse caminho, Inverno é isto mesmo frio e chuva, a falta de um temos o outro mas seja ele siberiano ou polar é frio como sempre tivemos no inverno e sempre tomamos precauções.
> Fico a espera do contacto de CMTV




Bem visto. 

É verdade. O evento está a decorrer e ainda não nos apercebemos, com esta temperatura máxima anormalmente elevada para a época e na senda também de outros dias deste inverno. 

Desgraçadamente,  precisamos que uma frente venha do Artico repôr 2/3 dias de normalidade no nosso inverno. 
Mas para a semana tudo voltará ao mesmo.


----------



## dopedagain (17 Jan 2017 às 12:34)

Caminhamos para um dos meses de Janeiro mais fracos em termos meteorológicos desde que tenho memoria...


----------



## ACalado (17 Jan 2017 às 12:39)

Isto de facto está muito pobre o grande nevão de Novembro antecedia um grande Inverno mas está a ser precisamente ao contrário... lamentável 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Jan 2017 às 12:43)

http://www.cnoticias.net/587d0bac6c...ara-esta-madrugada-no-distrito-de-leiria.html


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Jan 2017 às 12:46)

Leiria, here I come!


----------



## Guedes 114 (17 Jan 2017 às 12:52)

mas acho que não é a única 
http://www.cnoticias.net/587e1307e34af/vaga-de-frio-em-portugal.html


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2017 às 13:15)

celsomartins84 disse:


> http://www.cnoticias.net/587d0bac6c...ara-esta-madrugada-no-distrito-de-leiria.html



Porra , isto é o cúmulo da Ignorância:

*A Proteção Civil em parceria com o IPMA alerta para queda de neve no Distrito de Leiria durante esta madrugada, que em alguns locais poderá nevar com mais intensidade...


*
Até fiz um printscreen da nóticia, pois isto é uma verdadeira pérola:

Até tem 2 botões para partilhar no Facebook, Twitter, isso partilhem partilhem, contribuam para a ignorância nacional:







http://www.cnoticias.net/587d0bac6c...ara-esta-madrugada-no-distrito-de-leiria.html


O IPMA não se pronuncia sobre isto?? Nem a Protecção Civíl??

Por mim já carreguei no *denunciar abuso..*




*
*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2017 às 13:16)

Esse site é de fakes!


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2017 às 13:19)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Esse site é de fakes!



Eu vi que era de Fakes, mas quem não saiba, acredita logo e vai espalhando pelas redes...como são ignorantes em meteorologia  acreditam em tudo e nem reparam que é piada..

Às tantas é por haver muitas notícias falsas como estas que estamos como estamos a nivel de conhecimentos em meteorologia..


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2017 às 13:25)

celsomartins84 disse:


> http://www.cnoticias.net/587d0bac6c...ara-esta-madrugada-no-distrito-de-leiria.html



Site de noticias fictícias!


----------



## james (17 Jan 2017 às 13:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Portugal e boa parte de espanha devem ser os únicos países da Europa que este ano estão a ter um inverno extremamente desinteressante. No verão é igual, nos levamos com uma onda de calor e por exemplo a europa central tem trovoadas intensas, tal como agora tem estado a ter grandes nevões, enfim... Nos dias que correm a nossa posição só é boa para o calor e sol. Já lá vai o tempo em que apesar de termos calor no verão tínhamos muita chuva quase todos os invernos.




Não tenho maneira de provar isto, mas julgo que nos  anos 80 tínhamos a mesma sinotica que tem agora a Europa de Leste e mediterrânica. Ou seja, era como se estivesse ao contrário. Nessa década quase sempre tínhamos invernos com neve a cotas baixas e muito generalizados. E primaveras / verões com imensa atividade convetiva. 

E são tantos os eventos nos anos 80 e em tão pouco tempo, os Grandes nevões de 83 e 87, as grandes cheias dos Outono de 83( uma das maiores de sempre na região de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo)  e 87 ( das maiores de sempre no Norte) , do final do Verão de 86 ( brutal no Alto Minho)  e do inverno de 89 ( uma das maiores cheias de sempre no Douro) , as grandes ondas de calor de 81/83 e 85,etc. 

E são tantos os eventos que eu considero uma época de ouro para os meteoloucos. E não é saudosismo pois os anos 90 já não tiveram nada a ver. 

Se eu tivesse uma máquina do tempo regressava aos anos 80...


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2017 às 13:28)

A prova que as pessoas não se interessam, eu mostrei esta notícia *FAKE *a um colega e ele disse:

"pois é verdade, vem aí muito frio da Sibéria e neve, já ouvi nas notícias, a serra da Estrela deve ficar toda branquinha" 

Claro que já o esclareci..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2017 às 13:39)

Amanhã de manhã:






Dia 19 de manhã:






Dia 20 às 00:00





O IPMA já coloca 0ºC em Lisboa! Seria aviso laranja... sendo que boa parte do distrito poderá ter temperaturas para aviso vermelho.


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2017 às 13:43)

Se Lisboa chega aos 0ºc , nem quero imaginar o sensacionalismo e histeria nos média..

Vai haver directos e tudo, com um reporter equipado como se fosse para o Polo Norte... 

Mas também espero que falem das outras regiões de Portugal, que irão ter valores bem mais baixos, vamos ver..


----------



## miguel (17 Jan 2017 às 13:44)

Já estou a espera do Alerta CM


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2017 às 13:45)

Imaginem o IPMA colocar Lisboa com aviso vermelho... APOCALIPSE!!!!!!!


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2017 às 13:46)

miguel disse:


> Já estou a espera do Alerta CM



Nem sei como ainda não veio esse alerta, normalmente eles antecipam-se aos acontecimentos..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2017 às 13:48)

Estou curioso para ver estes mapas quando o frio a valer chegar!


----------



## DaniFR (17 Jan 2017 às 14:01)

Snifa disse:


> Se Lisboa chega aos 0ºc , nem quero imaginar o sensacionalismo e histeria nos média..
> 
> Vai haver directos e tudo, com um reporter equipado como se fosse para o Polo Norte...
> 
> Mas também espero que falem das outras regiões de Portugal, que irão ter valores bem mais baixos, vamos ver..


O titulo vai ser os habituais. Hoje já começaram com o: Vem aí uma vaga de frio com varias regiões a chegarem aos 0ºC. 
Depois mostram o casal de velhos sentados à lareira, e os alentejanos a apanhar sol na praça.


----------



## Paulo H (17 Jan 2017 às 14:10)

Estão a aproximar-se nuvens à fronteira com Portugal, junto a monfortinho.

PS: Não são visíveis na imagem de satélite.


----------



## james (17 Jan 2017 às 14:12)

E enquanto não chega a anomalia negativa para a temperatura, vamos curtindo a belíssima anomalia positiva para a temperatura que está hoje( de Janeiro só mesmo do calendário).


----------



## Guedes 114 (17 Jan 2017 às 14:13)

A partir do momento em que passarmos a nowcasting.


----------



## Cluster (17 Jan 2017 às 14:29)

Esto curioso se a estação Lisboa Geofísico chega mesmo a zero (seria a primeira vez, pelo menos segundo as normais 71-xx), veremos.


----------



## vitamos (17 Jan 2017 às 14:33)

Cluster disse:


> Esto curioso se a estação Lisboa Geofísico chega mesmo a zero (seria a primeira vez, pelo menos segundo as normais 71-xx), veremos.


Penso que já chegou posteriormente em 2006...

EDIT: Erro meu. Pelos vistos não atingiu os 0ºC (andou lá perto).


----------



## Cluster (17 Jan 2017 às 14:45)

Acredito que em algumas zonas de Lisboa isso poderá acontecer, na estação Lisboa Geofísico (e sítios ainda mais quentes que o Geofísico) as probabilidades dizem que não.


----------



## VimDePantufas (17 Jan 2017 às 14:49)

Paulo H disse:


> Estão a aproximar-se nuvens à fronteira com Portugal, junto a monfortinho.
> 
> PS: Não são visíveis na imagem de satélite.



http://en.sat24.com/en/sp


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2017 às 15:31)

Já começa o pagode... Chaves desapareceu do mapa do IPMA...
Lá vou ter de me virar para Verín para ter uma ideia do que por lá se passa... Obrigado IPMA!


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Jan 2017 às 15:32)

Com a histeria que os fantasiosos media nacionais têm produzido em escala massiva, não tarda que o "comboio" de jornalistas a caminho de Trás-os-Montes e Beira Alta para entrevistar aqueles "pobres" velhotes... O engraçado disto tudo é que quem fica regelado até aos ossos são os senhores e senhoras do microfone.


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 15:36)

Estou curioso em ver as mínimas deste evento que se aproxima, provavelmente alguns locais não vão andar longe dos recordes, se houver inversão. Vamos ver


----------



## dahon (17 Jan 2017 às 15:44)

Uma questão que me ocorreu e não consigo encontrar resposta em relação à geada negra. Poderão estar reunidas as condições para acontecerem? E já agora quais são as condições para a sua ocorrência?


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 15:50)

dahon disse:


> Uma questão que me ocorreu e não consigo encontrar resposta em relação à geada negra. Poderão estar reunidas as condições para acontecerem? E já agora quais são as condições para a sua ocorrência?


Baixa humidade e baixa temperatura. A geada negra é diferente da geada normal pois não se dá a congelação das gotículas de água, o chamada "orvalho" mas sim da própria planta, que fica negra e morre. Daí o nome "geada negra".
Espero ter ajudado.


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Jan 2017 às 15:51)

dahon disse:


> Uma questão que me ocorreu e não consigo encontrar resposta em relação à geada negra. Poderão estar reunidas as condições para acontecerem? E já agora quais são as condições para a sua ocorrência?


Penso que ajude
O QUE É A “GEADA NEGRA”?

A “geada negra” não é geada propriamente dita. De facto, às gotas de água resultantes da condensação do vapor de água existente no ar atmosférico e do que provém da transpiração das plantas, em contacto com a superfície terrestre, em especial a superfície das plantas, chama-se "orvalho". 

Quando a temperatura do ar atinge os 0ºC ou valores inferiores, as gotas de orvalho congelam formando o que se designa por "geada"(o ponto de orvalho é mais baixo do que a temperatura negativa letal para a planta). Mas quando o ar é extremamente frio e também extremamente seco e o vento tem uma intensidade moderada a forte, não existem condições para a formação de geada, pois o conteúdo em vapor de água atmosférico é muito pequeno e porque o vento forte afasta rapidamente da proximidade das plantas o vapor de água proveniente da transpiração das plantas. Neste caso, em vez de se formar uma película de gelo sobre a planta (geada) dá-se a congelação interna da planta (da seiva), a planta fica escura, queimada, e morre. É este fenómeno que se designa por “geada negra”. 

Uma medida preventiva da “geada negra”, utilizada pelos agricultores em regiões onde as condições propícias para este fenómeno são frequentes, consiste em regar as culturas, para que em vez de “geada negra” se forme a geada propriamente dita. 

A geada ocorre em situações de influência anticiclónica, quando as noites são frias.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Jan 2017 às 16:04)

miguel disse:


> Já estou a espera do Alerta CM


Já estou a ver o jornalista vestido à esquimó, junto a um termómetro de rua no Saldanha à espera dos 0ºC!
Melhor! Primeiro! 
AlertaCM!


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 16:05)

Vejam o que o GFS 12Z vê para sábado... Alguma precipitação! Se acontecer pode dar surpresas penso eu... Ai que o GFS gosta de fazer sonhar...
Corrijam-me se estiver errado mas penso que aquilo que se vê é uma depressão retrógrada no sábado certo?
Fica aqui o registo, o mais certo é desaparecer na próxima run


----------



## Guedes 114 (17 Jan 2017 às 16:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Já estou a ver o jornalista vestido à esquimó, junto a um termómetro de rua no Saldanha à espera dos 0ºC!
> Melhor! Primeiro!
> AlertaCM!



Eu ponho o meu dinheiro na TVI24 
Afinal já andaram pelo porto a entrevistar!!!


----------



## WMeteo (17 Jan 2017 às 16:29)

Boa tarde.

Os dias com temperaturas mais baixas serão Quinta-Feira e Sexta-Feira?


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 16:32)

meteoW disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Os dias com temperaturas mais baixas serão Quinta-Feira e Sexta-Feira?


As máximas mais baixas serão amanhã e quinta, já as mínimas devem ser sexta e sábado.
Mas o frio promete continuar até terça feira


----------



## Guedes 114 (17 Jan 2017 às 16:32)

meteoW disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Os dias com temperaturas mais baixas serão Quinta-Feira e Sexta-Feira?



Boas...
Esses seriam os dias com as temperaturas normais de inverno, mas como estamos mais numa de "inferno" sim esses serão supostamente os dias mais baixos


----------



## cookie (17 Jan 2017 às 17:46)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Estou curioso para ver estes mapas quando o frio a valer chegar!


Não há estações a registar a temperatura no litoral norte??


Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2017 às 18:05)

Lisboa tem recorde de 1985 de -1,0ºC para Janeiro, potencialmente já teve perto dos 0ºC noutras ocasiões.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2017 às 18:22)

ali na nossa vizinha Espanha já houve surpresa hoje em Valência


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2017 às 18:27)

Mínimas absolutas em Lisboa nos últimos anos (IPMA-Boletins):

2016: 4,1ºC
2015: 2,4ºC
2014: 4,0ºC
2013: 2,6ºC
2012: 2,7ºC
2011: 4,0ºC
2010: 2,9ºC
2009: 2,1ºC
2008: 5,4ºC
2007: 2,6ºC
2006: 1,9ºC
2005: 2,9ºC
...

Há muito tempo que não baixa de 1ºC


----------



## Snifa (17 Jan 2017 às 18:27)

david 6 disse:


> ali na nossa vizinha Espanha já houve surpresa hoje em Valência



Tinham mais frio instalado e precipitação, aqui a massa de ar frio à medida que vai avançando para Oeste vai enfraquecendo.

Se ocorrer alguma surpresa será no interior de Portugal e em zonas mais elevadas.

o melhor que o ECMWF arranja é isto:






mas rapidamente se desvanece:


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2017 às 18:31)

esse mapa biometeorológico coloca uma sensação térmica de -17ºC esta noite na Fóia... Deve ser do vento.


----------



## qwerl (17 Jan 2017 às 19:00)

Não vejam a última saída do ECM e do GFS, principalmente quem gosta de chuva não vai gostar nada 

Com sorte não chove mais o resto do mês


----------



## james (17 Jan 2017 às 19:06)

qwerl disse:


> Não vejam a última saída do ECM e do GFS, principalmente quem gosta de chuva não vai gostar nada
> 
> Com sorte não chove mais o resto do mês




Eu diria mesmo todo o inverno. Vai manter - se este padrão. Caminha a passos largos para o pior inverno de sempre.


----------



## bigfire (17 Jan 2017 às 19:06)

Incêndio em Vila Real está enorme, talvez devido a pouca chuva, ele deflagra serra acima como fosse de verão, é impressionante ver a dimensão de um incêndio assim em pleno inverno,


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 19:06)

qwerl disse:


> Não vejam a última saída do ECM e do GFS, principalmente quem gosta de chuva não vai gostar nada
> 
> Com sorte não chove mais o resto do mês


Enfim, mais do mesmo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 19:08)

Depois do GFS o ECM mete também a hipótese de surgir algo no sábado\domingo, talvez ocorra alguma precipitação\neve a cotas baixas no Interior. No litoral penso que cotas baixas estão excluídas, não há frio suficiente seria preciso ISO -4º pelo menos para termos cota 0.


----------



## bigfire (17 Jan 2017 às 19:14)

Exactamente o seu início foi ao final do dia, como não existe tópico de incêndios 2017, vou meter aqui umas fotos e de outro incêndios na zona de Castro Daire e Lamego hoje de tarde.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jan 2017 às 19:15)

james disse:


> Eu diria mesmo todo o inverno. Vai manter - se este padrão. Caminha a passos largos para o pior inverno de sempre.


Pois vai, o inverno vai ser seco, já o tenho dito á semanas...


----------



## tiaguh7 (17 Jan 2017 às 19:16)

É mesmo pena a estação de Mirandela estar off, ainda hoje falei com a minha mãe que me disse que por volta das 9:00 estavam -7 e nevoeiro cerrado...tem um micro clima impressionante, era bem capaz de bater recordes neste episódio que aí vem, caso houvesse inversão térmica 

Enviado do meu E5823 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (17 Jan 2017 às 19:24)

Este inverno esta a ser uma desgraça completa.Seca e anticiclone sao as palavras chave.
Este evento vai ser interssante, mas chuva nem vela ca para o norte. Com as ultimas saidas podemos sonhar com algo no sabado..... Mas muito improvavel...


----------



## cova beira (17 Jan 2017 às 19:51)

modelos melhoraram consideravelmente hoje, há possibilidade de a faixa interior do centro e sul ter precipitação ao redor das 72 h e começa a aumentar a possibilidade de se formar uma pequena depressão no minho que atravessaria portugal com um trajecto semelhante a janeiro de 2009 mas com menos frio parece.

No longo prazo começa a aparecer nova siberiana na europa.

A destacar também a o fraco desempenho do gfs, com o passar dos anos dá a sensação de estar a piorar as suas previsoes


----------



## qwerl (17 Jan 2017 às 20:16)

james disse:


> Eu diria mesmo todo o inverno. Vai manter - se este padrão. Caminha a passos largos para o pior inverno de sempre.



Comparando este inverno com o de 2012, que foi o mais seco de sempre penso eu, para o Porto 
Em Dezembro de 2011 caíram à volta de 100mm no Porto
Em Dezembro de 2016 caíram 55mm no Porto
Em Janeiro de 2012 caíram à volta de 35mm
Neste Janeiro o ISEP segue com 21mm tudo registado nos primeiros 4 dias do mês (com certeza haverão estações com menor acumulado)
A precipitação prevista para o fim do mês é residual

Desconfio que este inverno ainda vai ameaçar o recorde de 2012  Mas é que neste inverno nem frio muito significativo tem sido registado ao contrário de 2012, e já são vários os dias em que a temperatura anda perto dos 20ºC, como hoje...


----------



## james (17 Jan 2017 às 20:21)

qwerl disse:


> Comparando este inverno com o de 2012, que foi o mais seco de sempre penso eu, para o Porto
> Em Dezembro de 2011 caíram à volta de 100mm no Porto
> Em Dezembro de 2016 caíram 55mm no Porto
> Em Janeiro de 2012 caíram à volta de 35mm
> ...




E o inverno de 2012 foi frio. Este  nem isso se pode dizer, é verdade.


----------



## qwerl (17 Jan 2017 às 21:20)

james disse:


> E o inverno de 2012 foi frio. Este  nem isso se pode dizer, é verdade.



Ainda me lembro bem desse inverno de 2012, é verdade que tivemos o mês de Fevereiro mais seco de sempre(caíram umas pingas no primeiro dia e não choveu mais o resto do mês), mas também é verdade que, se não foi dos meses mais frios desde o início dos registos, andou lá perto.
 Lembro-me bem das geadas brutais que ocorreram nesse mês, e de ver a água dos sistemas de rega que caía nas estradas completamente congelada, tornando às vezes perigosa a condução. Também me lembro de ver grandes camadas de gelo em tudo o que fosse água parada, isto tudo a 1km do mar. Nunca mais vi geadas tão fortes como essas até agora. Foi um mês épico em termos de geadas, com noites consecutivas de temperaturas bem negativas.

Neste inverno já tem havido noites frias, mas ainda contam-se pelos dedos as geadas decentes que houve... No entanto não têm faltado dias com temperaturas a tocar os 20ºC ou mesmo a tocar esse valor bem alto para Janeiro.

Já para não falar de chuva. Nos 2 meses mais chuvosos do ano, a estação do colega @Joaopaulo acumulou 70,4mm. Isto num período em que a média anda à volta de 330mm. O mês de novembro foi salvo pela última semana. O mês de Outubro foi salvo por 1 semana e meia, sendo que o fim do mês secou tudo. Os rios todos por aqui correm com caudal de verão.

Não deve ser a primeira vez que isto acontece, no entanto tenho de admitir que está a ser um inverno ligeiramente atípico.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2017 às 07:31)

Os modelos em cima da hora "amenizaram" a vaga de frio, vamos ter temperaturas baixas mas um pouco menos baixas do que inicialmente previsto. Mas como há ausência total de precipitação vamos ter mínimas muito baixas pelo menos até terça-feira....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2017 às 07:59)

Os modelos andará. A prever toda a semana -4 para esta zona e agora não vai além dos -2 °c...

Agora é nowcasting..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2017 às 08:05)

O GFS à última da hora cortou tudo, pelas previsões a noite mais fria era para ter sido esta que passou mas das mínimas que tenho tido anteriormente foi a mais elevada  ou muito me engano ou este evento vai ser um fiasco, mas se o vento acalmar, as próximas noites poderão vir a ser mais frias.
No que toca a chuva, também é para esquecer.


----------



## jorgeanimal (18 Jan 2017 às 08:35)

joralentejano disse:


> O GFS à última da hora cortou tudo, pelas previsões a noite mais fria era para ter sido esta que passou mas das mínimas que tenho tido anteriormente foi a mais elevada  ou muito me engano ou este evento vai ser um fiasco, mas se o vento acalmar, as próximas noites poderão vir a ser mais frias.
> No que toca a chuva, também é para esquecer.


Já foste à rua para sentir o frio?


----------



## james (18 Jan 2017 às 09:28)

Aviso: vendo guarda - chuva por um bom preço. 
Em muito bom estado ( não teve uso)  
Trata - se de um bom investimento, pois não se prevê que seja muitas vezes usado, por isso será um material duradouro.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2017 às 09:31)

joralentejano disse:


> O GFS à última da hora cortou tudo, pelas previsões a noite mais fria era para ter sido esta que passou mas das mínimas que tenho tido anteriormente foi a mais elevada  ou muito me engano ou este evento vai ser um fiasco, mas se o vento acalmar, as próximas noites poderão vir a ser mais frias.
> No que toca a chuva, também é para esquecer.


Não generalizes o evento somente ao teu local. A madrugada de quinta vai ser a mais fresca para a maior parte do território.


----------



## james (18 Jan 2017 às 09:36)

joralentejano disse:


> O GFS à última da hora cortou tudo, pelas previsões a noite mais fria era para ter sido esta que passou mas das mínimas que tenho tido anteriormente foi a mais elevada  ou muito me engano ou este evento vai ser um fiasco, mas se o vento acalmar, as próximas noites poderão vir a ser mais frias.
> No que toca a chuva, também é para esquecer.



Aqui no  Litoral Norte não há também  ainda qualquer vestígio de temperaturas mais baixas que o normal para a época, ou seja, dia número 1 do evento: FIASCO ( estou a falar da minha região, como é óbvio, não estou a falar de sítios onde não estou).


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2017 às 09:37)

A chuva continua alegremente a 10 dias ou mais de distância...


----------



## james (18 Jan 2017 às 09:41)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A chuva continua alegremente a 10 dias ou mais de distância...



Vamos de 10 em  10dias, até passar o inverno... 

Para o ano há mais ( sofrimento) ...


----------



## Agreste (18 Jan 2017 às 09:47)

alguma neve a uns 400 metros nas serras algarvias? veremos!


----------



## The Weatherman (18 Jan 2017 às 10:06)

Agreste disse:


> alguma neve a uns 400 metros nas serras algarvias? veremos!



Amanhã pode haver surpresas para o Alentejo e Algarve.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2017 às 10:08)

Mais uma run e mais um corte no frio, daqui a pouco não sobra nada...


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 10:08)

Agreste disse:


> nas serras algarvias?



Algumas previsões também brindam a Serra de S. Mamede com alguma neve. Estamos cá para ver


----------



## Guedes 114 (18 Jan 2017 às 10:16)

james disse:


> Aqui no  Litoral Norte não há também  ainda qualquer vestígio de temperaturas mais baixas que o normal para a época, ou seja, dia número 1 do evento: FIASCO ( estou a falar da minha região, como é óbvio, não estou a falar de sítios onde não estou).



Ora boas...
Como disse ontem e recapitulo hoje. Não considero isto um evento, pois o evento será sempre algo que seja minimamente fora do normal para a época ou extremamente forte. Frio e Inverno sempre andaram de mãos dadas portanto estas temperaturas são normais para a época. Como já ontem referi o verdadeiro evento são estas temperaturas altíssimas mesmo com o AA a influenciar e como referi ontem incêndios florestais nesta altura do ano com as dimensões que têm tomado é absolutamente inacreditável. Para mim o verdadeiro evento acabou ontem e estes dias as coisas voltam a normalidade de Janeiro com a ausência da tão adorada chuva.

Cumprimentos fresquinhos


----------



## vitamos (18 Jan 2017 às 10:23)

Acho curioso falarem já em fiascos (virou moda) quando está a acontecer tudo dentro da normalidade e o frio nem sequer entrou ainda (está a começar). Mesmo algumas mínimas poderão ainda ser batidas no dia de hoje.


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2017 às 10:29)

vitamos disse:


> Acho curioso falarem já em fiascos (virou moda) quando está a acontecer tudo dentro da normalidade e o frio nem sequer entrou ainda (está a começar). Mesmo algumas mínimas poderão ainda ser batidas no dia de hoje.



Concordo plenamente


----------



## james (18 Jan 2017 às 10:33)

Guedes 114 disse:


> Ora boas...
> Como disse ontem e recapitulo hoje. Não considero isto um evento, pois o evento será sempre algo que seja minimamente fora do normal para a época ou extremamente forte. Frio e Inverno sempre andaram de mãos dadas portanto estas temperaturas são normais para a época. Como já ontem referi o verdadeiro evento são estas temperaturas altíssimas mesmo com o AA a influenciar e como referi ontem incêndios florestais nesta altura do ano com as dimensões que têm tomado é absolutamente inacreditável. Para mim o verdadeiro evento acabou ontem e estes dias as coisas voltam a normalidade de Janeiro com a ausência da tão adorada chuva.
> 
> Cumprimentos fresquinhos



100 % de acordo. Os critérios de exigência do pessoal hoje em dia estão em níveis baixos. Já deliram com máximas de 10 graus.


----------



## james (18 Jan 2017 às 10:35)

Se o frio ainda não entrou, aliás como obviamente é perceptível,  e o IPMA já tem um aviso amarelo, aguardo ansiosamente que o mesmo suba para os próximos dias para laranja ou vermelho.


----------



## Norther (18 Jan 2017 às 10:38)

Eu acho que é um belo evento, já que nos últimos anos não temos assim tantas entradas destas e é preciso ter calma porque o ar frio esta agora entrar...


----------



## james (18 Jan 2017 às 10:44)

Acho que, com todo o respeito, o pessoal a sul do Mondego ainda não percebeu que o Norte anda a bater recordes de temperaturas, com elevadas anomalias positivas das temperaturas e fora de época desde Junho do ano passado, como talvez nunca se viu. 

E anomalias negativas elevadas na precipitação desde Junho também. 

Acredito que algumas regiões mais a Sul, tendo em conta as normais climáticas da zona, tenham uns parâmetros um pouco mais exacerbados. 

Aqui no Norte não, vive - se uma anormalidade nos parâmetros meteorológicos a vários níveis e que já dura há demasiado tempo.


----------



## tiagooliveira20 (18 Jan 2017 às 10:47)

Pois, tenho andado a acompanhar o tópico e tenho achado estranho o pessoal já estar a falar em fiascos, isto porque vendo as previsões para a minha zona, já há bastantes dias que os dias mais frios eram 19, 20 e 21, sendo que 21 nestes últimos dias já tinham subido as temperaturas, mas 19 e 20 mantêm-se como os dias mais frios nas previsões (isto para a minha zona). 

Para hoje não está a falhar muito às previsões, vento, temperaturas nocturnas nos 4º e diurnas com máximo de 9º, sendo que até agora atingiu os 8º de máxima hoje aqui!


----------



## james (18 Jan 2017 às 10:49)

O problema é que, provavelmente, estamos a atirar a toalha ao chão em relação ao nosso clima e a interiorizar ( como a generalidade da população)  de que o clima cá é quente, como observou muito bem o colega Guedes 114. 

Ficamos impressionados com temperaturas máximas de 9/10 graus, mas simultaneamente achamos normal máximas de 18 graus em Janeiro.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jan 2017 às 10:58)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Algumas previsões também brindam a Serra de S. Mamede com alguma neve. Estamos cá para ver


Receio que já tenha começado o corte, o GFS já não prevê praticamente precipitação , sinceramente acho que vamos ficar a ver navios...
O ECM nada prevê de precipitação também, era preciso uma grande surpresa.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2017 às 11:00)

Agreste disse:


> alguma neve a uns 400 metros nas serras algarvias? veremos!


Também é importante para fazer a recarga dos aquíferos e manter as pastagens de Verão Até podem haver condiçoes mas parece-me uma entrada tão seca que será um milagre precipitar algo dos céus...


----------



## supercell (18 Jan 2017 às 11:16)

Boas! Alguém me sabes dizer se por Aveiro centro as mínimas desta noite passaram do 0ºC ?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2017 às 11:21)

Proponho um novo concurso...


Davidmpb disse:


> Receio que já tenha começado o corte, o GFS já não prevê praticamente precipitação , sinceramente acho que vamos ficar a ver navios...
> O ECM nada prevê de precipitação também, era preciso uma grande surpresa.



Para nós as surpresas são sempre desagradáveis...


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Jan 2017 às 11:23)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Proponho um novo concurso...
> 
> 
> Para nós as surpresas são sempre desagradáveis...


Concordo, as surpresas são sempre para o lado negativo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2017 às 11:27)

Nem consigo definir o que sinto quando consulto o meteograma e até dia 27 (não vai mais além) o resultado é:
*0mm
*
Janeiro está definitivamente perdido!


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 11:32)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Nem consigo definir o que sinto quando consulto o meteograma e até dia 27 (não vai mais além) o resultado é:
> *0mm
> *
> Janeiro está definitivamente perdido!



Mas isso já ta a muito tempo perdido lol teria de vir um super evento e deixar 100mm de Norte a Sul... isso nem entrando em Fevereiro se vê...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2017 às 11:35)

Toca a aproveitar estes 2 dias de inverno que a primavera voltará dentro de momentos...
É desmotivante isto, sinto-me revoltado... creio que haverá aqui quem me entenda.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2017 às 11:41)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Toca a aproveitar estes 2 dias de inverno que a primavera voltará dentro de momentos...
> É desmotivante isto, sinto-me revoltado... creio que haverá aqui quem me entenda.


já somos dois, já se pode concluir que janeiro em muitos locais vai terminar com um acumulado total de menos 10mm como é o caso da minha zona, onde normalmente a média é cerca de 100mm, se fevereiro for igual, este inverno ainda vai ser pior que 2011/2012, extremamente preocupante isto e ainda por cima as temperaturas durante o dia também não têm sido muito baixas o que ainda agrava mais a situação.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Jan 2017 às 11:42)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Toca a aproveitar estes 2 dias de inverno que a primavera voltará dentro de momentos...
> É desmotivante isto, sinto-me revoltado... creio que haverá aqui quem me entenda.



Não vale a pena ter esse tipo de sentimentos! Se há uma coisa que não depende, de todo, da nossa vontade é o estado do tempo! E ainda bem, se não tal não seria cada um a querer um estado de tempo que lhe agradasse! É pena que não chova? É pena e é preocupante, mas é o que temos e que, como sabemos, faz parte do nosso clima! Invernos secos sempre tivemos e sempre havemos de ter... Como dizia alguém: É a vida!
Vá! Um bocadinho mais de ânimo e toca a aproveitar este belo frio! Oxalá não haja estragos na agricultura nem problemas, em especial com a população mais vulnerável.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2017 às 11:44)

Resta apenas acrescentar que em Tras os Montes mal chove desde finais de Maio do ano passado, caminha para 9 meses... com temperaturas sistematicamente acima da média, um verão quente e longo, incêndios florestais... está tudo seco... os rios congelam? Claro... são autenticas poças de água parada, não têm caudal... isto é desesperante.


----------



## bandevelugo (18 Jan 2017 às 11:45)

Só uma achega aos dados, certamente correctos para a EM do Aeroporto.

Em 7/8 de janeiro de 2015 houve a advecção de uma massa de ar, bastante arrefecida, do vale do Tejo sobre a parte mais oriental de Lisboa (o que é frequente, aliás), com valores entre 0 e 1º C.

Na manhã de 8 a temperatura esteve muito baixa e só começou a subir por volta do almoço, quando o nevoeiro dissipou. A estação do IS Técnico (situada no topo de um edifício de 43m...) registou uma mínima de 1º, que era corroborada pelos termómetros de rua e dos automóveis. Ver em http://meteo.tecnico.ulisboa.pt/obs/history/temp/daily/2015/01/08. 

Provavelmente esta massa de ar frio não atingiu o Aeroporto, o que também é normal.

Abraço



guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínimas absolutas em Lisboa nos últimos anos (IPMA-Boletins):
> 
> 2016: 4,1ºC
> 2015: 2,4ºC
> ...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (18 Jan 2017 às 12:11)

Para o pessoal das apostas..hoje muitas mínimas ocorrerão ao final do dia. Estar á espera de inversões com vento moderado é quase como eu estar á espera de precipitação nestes dias, se bem que na última da hora o GFS aposta tudo naquela cut-off vinda de Espanha..a ver vamos...


----------



## luky (18 Jan 2017 às 12:35)

Diabo de tempo! Nao ha quem suspenda o inverno por decreto ou que o retangulo se descole deste continente e desça para os tropicos? 
Disse alguem com sabedoria que o dinheiro so serve para nos mudarmos para climas quentes conforme a saison. Mas com mais sabedoria devia saber que o dinheiro eh mais importante para podermos dispensar aturar algumad pessoas.
O frio so existe mesmo para acender a lareira. La se vai mais uma nota forte, para quem as tem...
Vou para praia que por aqui basta sol para estar la em fato de banho - so uns turistas do norte eh que se atrevem a ir ao banho..
Ate no norte europeu se passa menos frio que aqui com as casas todas geladas.
Rais parta o frio.


----------



## james (18 Jan 2017 às 12:44)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Resta apenas acrescentar que em Tras os Montes mal chove desde finais de Maio do ano passado, caminha para 9 meses... com temperaturas sistematicamente acima da média, um verão quente e longo, incêndios florestais... está tudo seco... os rios congelam? Claro... são autenticas poças de água parada, não têm caudal... isto é desesperante.



No Minho idem aspas.

Esta anomalia, quer na precipitação quer na temperatura, está a atingir principalmente o Norte. Tendo em conta as normais climatologicas de cada região do país, como  é evidente.

E já lá vão quase 9 longos, penosos e infernais ( em parte) meses de anomalia.

Arriscaria mesmo dizer que é um dos maiores bloqueios da circulação atlântica no Norte das últimas décadas.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Jan 2017 às 12:55)

Tenho a mesma opiniao do que o flaviense 21 na minha zona so choveram 20 mm se tanto este mes vai terminar extremamente  seco isto e preocupante ainda para mais nos meses onde e suposto chover mais, ou o fevereiro vem com muita chuva mesmo muita chuva ou a situacao vai ficar gravissima este tempo entristese me bastante maldito anticlone nao ha maneira de se ir embora


----------



## Paulo H (18 Jan 2017 às 13:01)

Esta era a situação a 31-12-2016, neste momento deve estar pior.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2017 às 13:40)

Ainda tinha uma esperançazinha que do céu caísse alguma coisa no fim de semana para o litoral norte mas os modelos cada vez estão piores...
Fica para fevereiro.. .ou não...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jan 2017 às 13:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Ainda tinha uma esperançazinha que do céu caísse alguma coisa no fim de semana para o litoral norte mas os modelos cada vez estão piores...
> Fica para fevereiro.. .ou não...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Um dia isto acaba... disso não há duvidas e quando acabar será para estragar o pouco que resistiu à seca...
Os centeios por exemplo já parecem condenados... simplesmente não crescem... isso significará escassez de farinha e isso significará aumento do preço do pão... as leguminosas já de si caríssimas no ano passado parecem ter a mesma fatalidade este ano, fruta a mesma coisa... vai ficar tudo caríssimo.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2017 às 13:56)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Um dia isto acaba... disso não há duvidas e quando acabar será para estragar o pouco que resistiu à seca...
> Os centeios por exemplo já parecem condenados... simplesmente não crescem... isso significará escassez de farinha e isso significará aumento do preço do pão... as leguminosas já de si caríssimas no ano passado parecem ter a mesma fatalidade este ano, fruta a mesma coisa... vai ficar tudo caríssimo.


Já para não falar do preço da agua que em alguns locais vai subir de certeza, a minha zona deve ser uma delas, no estado em que a barragem está não há dúvidasas pouca gente o sabe pois ninguém lá vai ver. Os animais praticamente só comem terra em alguns locais, nem nos campos cultivados e semeados a erva cresce pelo o contrario está a ficar amarela devido às geadas e à falta de chuva. As piores consequências ainda estão para vir e não é só na agricultura.


----------



## miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 14:04)

Aqui este mês até agora leva uns míseros 8,2mm sendo que pelo menos 1mm foi das humidades e nevoeiros...


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Jan 2017 às 14:09)

Malta do sul, já viram os prognósticos para a zona raia??? Acho que irão alimentar a esperança


----------



## GonçaloMPB (18 Jan 2017 às 14:11)

Não tenho postado muito do Fórum, mas "reporto" desde Madrid, Espanha.

Este inverno tem sido fiascos atrás de fiascos.  Hoje está bastante frio sim, mas nada que justifique o alarmismo feito aqui nos media. 

Inverno horroroso, pouquíssima chuva, frio mais ou menos, mas nada de especial e neste momento há nevadas no Sudeste Peninsular (zona de Alicante), chuvas no Sul (Málaga e afins), enquanto em Madrid o céu de tal forma limpo que eu desde o 9º andar no escritório não vejo uma única nuvem no horizonte.  E falamos de um 9º andar bastante no centro com uma vista panorâmica com um grande alcance. 

Enfim, espero que isto mude, até porque não chove há mais de 1 mês e meio aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2017 às 14:21)

vitamos disse:


> Acho curioso falarem já em fiascos (virou moda) quando está a acontecer tudo dentro da normalidade e o frio nem sequer entrou ainda (está a começar). Mesmo algumas mínimas poderão ainda ser batidas no dia de hoje.


Concordo.
Basta haver um pequeno desvio do que estava previsto para ser logo considerado fiasco...
O que estava previsto:




O que aconteceu:








O gfs até esteve bastante bem...


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2017 às 14:31)

pessoal do sul  (cortei a data mas é às 9h de amanhã)


----------



## Agreste (18 Jan 2017 às 14:58)

as condições estão cá... a máxima do dia já foi (9ºC)...

agora é ver no satélite se existe alguma precipitação.

a Foia tem 2,4ºC aos 900m e o vento começa a enfraquecer.


----------



## Guedes 114 (18 Jan 2017 às 15:37)

*Informação Meteorológica Relevante *

De acordo com a informação disponibilizada pelo IPMA, mantêm-se as condições associadas ao tempo seco e frio, com fluxo do quadrante Leste moderado a forte (até 40 Km/h) nas terras altas acentuando o desconforto térmico junto da população. Salienta-se que o dia de hoje registará temperaturas máximas mais baixas deste período (8ºC a 12ºC no litoral e 4ºC a 6ºC no interior), enquanto as mínimas mais baixas serão registadas na próxima madrugada (0ºC a 3ºC no litoral e -8ºC a -1ºC no interior).


----------



## jonas (18 Jan 2017 às 16:43)

Run das 12z- o GFS continua a ver precipitação no sudeste algarvio e alentejano amanhã pelas 9z
Também vê qualquer coisa para os lados de Portalegre mais para frente.
Acho que o Alentejo e o Algarve ainda podem ver alguma coisa...

Mas é preciso a tal sorte...


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2017 às 16:55)

Interessante o GFS a meter mais de 100mm no NO a partir de dia 24, já só faltam 6 dias.... Será desta??


----------



## jonas (18 Jan 2017 às 16:59)

Meteofan disse:


> Interessante o GFS a meter mais de 100mm no NO a partir de dia 24, já só faltam 6 dias.... Será desta??


Com o vento a mais de 100Km/h seria intersante.....


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2017 às 17:22)

Meteofan disse:


> Interessante o GFS a meter mais de 100mm no NO a partir de dia 24, já só faltam 6 dias.... Será desta??



esse "já só" em meteorologia não quer dizer nada  em 6 dias ainda pode dar muita volta, esperemos que não e se mantenha mais ou menos assim, veremos


----------



## joralentejano (18 Jan 2017 às 17:24)

Meteofan disse:


> Interessante o GFS a meter mais de 100mm no NO a partir de dia 24, já só faltam 6 dias.... Será desta??





jonas disse:


> Com o vento a mais de 100Km/h seria intersante.....


Não ganhem esperanças para não apanharem uma grande desilusão, primeiro era a partir de 22 agora é 24, não próxima run não deve ser dia Nenhum. Seria excelente se isso se mantesse mas em invernos assim, dificilmente. O AA acaba sempre por destruir tudo.


----------



## james (18 Jan 2017 às 17:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Não ganhem esperanças para não apanharem uma grande desilusão, primeiro era a partir de 22 agora é 24, não próxima run não deve ser dia Nenhum. Seria excelente se isso se mantesse mas em invernos assim, dificilmente. O AA acaba sempre por destruir tudo.




Na próxima saída vai para os 0 mm outra vez.


----------



## jonas (18 Jan 2017 às 18:55)

O ECM tambem ve qualquer coisa la para dia 25.
Situaçao a acompanhar...


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Jan 2017 às 19:12)

CÁ ESTÁ MAIS UMA DESGRAÇA
*Temperatura global de 2016 foi a mais alta desde 1880*





© AMIT DAVE / REUTERS


 18.01.2017 15h50

*A temperatura média na superfície terrestre e oceânica em 2016 foi a mais alta desde 1880, no terceiro ano consecutivo de recordes do aquecimento global, anunciou esta quarta-feira a agência dos Estados Unidos para a atmosfera e os oceanos.*
"Durante 2016, a temperatura média na terra e nos oceanos esteve 0,94 graus Celsius acima da média do século XX" que foi de 13,9 ºC, refere a Administração Nacional para os Oceanos e a Atmosfera (NOAA, na sigla em inglês) no seu relatório anual sobre o clima global.

O ano passado foi o mais quente desde 1880, quando começaram os registos, ultrapassando o último recorde, atingido em 2015, e cada um dos primeiros oito meses de 2016, até agosto, registaram as temperaturas mais elevadas.

O relatório da NOAA acrescenta que desde o início do século XXI o recorde de temperatura global anual aumentou cinco vezes - em 2005, 2010, 2014, 2015 e 2016.

A extensão de gelo oceânico nos polos continua em regressão e no Ártico, no inverno, foi registada a mais pequena extensão pelo segundo ano consecutivo, enquanto na época do degelo foi registada a área mais pequena desde que existem registos, com uma regressão do gelo semelhante à ocorrida em 2007.

Na Antártida, no inverno, a extensão do manto de gelo oceânico foi a décima mais baixa e no degelo foi registado o nono mínimo em termos de área coberta de gelo.

Para a Europa, 2016 foi o terceiro ano mais quente, depois do pico de 2014 e do segundo lugar de 2015, ou seja, os últimos três anos tiveram as mais altas temperaturas dos últimos 107 anos.

E no último inverno europeu, entre dezembro de 2015 e fevereiro de 2016, a temperatura média apresentou igualmente um recorde de alta.

Para situações contrárias, de picos de frio, há somente registo no leste da Ásia, na China e Hong Kong.

Na superfície terrestre, em 2016, a temperatura ficou 1,43 ºC acima da média do século XX, com o nível mais alto desde 1880, ultrapassando, assim, o anterior recorde registado em 2015.

Quanto aos oceanos, a temperatura ficou 0,75 ºC acima da média do século passado, ligeiramente superior ao anterior pico, atingido em 2015.

O último mês do ano foi o terceiro dezembro mais quente desde 1880.

O Acordo de Paris sobre redução de emissões de gases com efeito de estufa, alcançado em dezembro de 2015 e que entrou em vigor em 04 de novembro de 2016, estabelece compromissos da comunidade internacional para limitar o aquecimento global a um máximo de 2ºC acima dos valores médios da era pré-industrial.

A generalidade dos estudos científicos considera que se a temperatura global aumentar para valores mais de 2ºC acima dos existentes antes da revolução industrial provocará alterações climáticas severas e irreversíveis.


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2017 às 19:32)

jonas disse:


> O ECM tambem ve qualquer coisa la para dia 25.
> Situaçao a acompanhar...



O 'normal'.


----------



## jonas (18 Jan 2017 às 20:00)

Orion disse:


> O 'normal'.


Sao so "sonhos".
Tenho esperanca de que a partir de fevereiro alguns sonhos se tornem realidade.


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2017 às 20:09)

jonas disse:


> Sao so "sonhos".



Não necessariamente. A previsão semanal encaixa bem nas sucessivas previsões operacionais (que dão chuva acima da média para a semana). Os Açores começam a ser afetados por um rio atmosférico (no caso será uma frente em deslocamento lento para este). Gradualmente o núcleo principal do anticiclone enfraquece e muda de posição permitindo que a pluma tropical chegue a PT continental (afetando principalmente o centro-norte, daí a 'normalidade').






Novamente, a médio prazo há que ver os modelos com alguma contenção. Não se deve entrar em pânico ou ter expectativas irrealistas quando se vê isto 






Tem que se começar imediatamente a evacuar algumas ilhas


----------



## jonas (18 Jan 2017 às 20:14)

Orion disse:


> Não necessariamente. A previsão semanal encaixa bem nas sucessivas previsões operacionais (que dão chuva acima da média para a semana). Os Açores começam a ser afetados por um rio atmosférico (no caso será uma frente em deslocamento lento para este). Gradualmente o núcleo principal do anticiclone enfraquece e muda de posição permitindo que a pluma tropical chegue a PT continental (afetando principalmente o centro-norte, daí a 'normalidade').
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Levei "uma liçao de meteorologia".
Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2017 às 20:39)

*Lindo! *
*#WeatherPhoto* ‏@photoweather1  17 de jan
Lovely! It's winter in the Netherlands. This morning near Woudbloem, Groningen. Great photography by Rene Perdok @perdokrene #weatherphoto





Meteo Europe, Cumbria Weather, Anita vV and 7 others


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2017 às 21:48)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2017 às 00:16)

https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/espana/region-de-murcia/murcia/bullas-plaza-de-espana.html


sem comentarios...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jan 2017 às 00:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/espana/region-de-murcia/murcia/bullas-plaza-de-espana.html
> 
> 
> sem comentarios...



A Estação nas proximidades... https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bi...?query=38.04994202,-1.66434050&sp=IREGINDE103


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 07:51)

Lá se foi a precipitação prevista...

cAAlmex....


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2017 às 09:26)

Janeiro seco não é atípico, volta e meia acontece, normalmente quando é assim a primavera acaba sempre por ser chuvosa, provavelmente a mudança de padrão deve estar pra breve, tenhamos esperança, o facto de os modelos irem mostrando precipitação constantemente e a irem adiando é bom, algum dia ela há-de cair .


----------



## james (19 Jan 2017 às 09:59)

Na próxima semana, os modelos vão " vendo " ali uma entrada de NO , que poderia dar um bom nevão às terras altas.
Mas ainda está muito incerto.

De resto, por falar em cotas de neve, é curioso ( e exemplificado agora com os sortudos do Sotavento Algarvio, ainda para mais onde eu normalmente tiro férias) observar que nestas situações de entradas de massas de ar frio seco, se surgir alguma possibilidade de precipitação, é irrelevante a cota de neve. Quando a precipitação surge, onde passa alguma célula cai neve, seja a que cota for.
E há muitos exemplos em eventos anteriores.

Ou seja, nestas situações acho que não interessa ver as cotas, mas sim se vai ou não haver precipitação.

Como dá para ver,  não temos tido sorte com as entradas de ar frio, pois temos condições no nosso território continental para cair neve a qualquer cota, seja Litoral ou Interior.


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Jan 2017 às 10:04)

james disse:


> Quando a precipitação surge, onde passa alguma célula cai neve, seja a que cota for.



É mesmo por isso que eu ainda não perdi a esperança de ver algum floco na minha zona, pois a circulação no interior da península poderá trazer alguma surpresa no final do dia/amanhecer de amanhã. Mas claro, tudo depende da precipitação


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2017 às 10:09)

Digamos que estou f*****..
Condições excelentes para nevar, e neve no local mais improvável do nosso portugal

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (19 Jan 2017 às 10:11)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É mesmo por isso que eu ainda não perdi a esperança de ver algum floco na minha zona, pois a circulação no interior da península poderá trazer alguma surpresa no final do dia/amanhecer de amanhã. Mas claro, tudo depende da precipitação




Acredito que ainda poderás ter sorte. 
Este Inverno está com uma tendência para massas de ar frio com alguma instabilidade para a Europa Mediterrânica.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 10:14)

Olhando aos modelos, pessoal do Interior Centro amanhã olhem para o céu de manhã cedo há alguma possibilidade de nevar qualquer coisa. Quanto ao Norte também o modelo WRF por exemplo coloca possibilidade baixa de alguma precipitação amanhã...


----------



## james (19 Jan 2017 às 10:16)

Para a próxima semana, GFS e o ECM  em sintonia para o possível regresso da chuva. 
E, vendo as condições esbocadas,  poderia dar um bom nevão a cotas altas e talvez mesmo a cotas médias, pois parece - me uma entrada fria húmida bastante interessante. 

Mas é melhor ir com calma pois nas próximas saídas já pode ir tudo à vida.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2017 às 10:17)

Absolutamente incríveis alguns valores registados na região centro, que pena tenho eu de não poder estar no meu 2º local de seguimento em Belver que é um paraíso para estas Inversões. Tenho a certeza que se não chegou aos -8ºC andou lá perto.
Estou curioso para saber o nº de estações que alcançaram o recorde absoluto, -7.5ºC em Tomar, -7,9ºC Coruche ou mesmo -6,7ºC Alvega são valores espectaculares.


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Jan 2017 às 10:33)

O curioso desta situação de precipitação em forma de neve no Algarve é que o GFS apontou para essa probabilidade há mais de 5 dias e todos rimos a bom rir dessa previsão. Afinal foi o GFS o último a rir 
Vamos ver que surpresas nos reserva o inverno após este episódio, pois o frio também desestabiliza a atmosfera e o choque entre uma entrada fria com o ar mais quente e húmido que circula próximo da costa, poderá ajudar à mudança de panorama que tivemos desde meados de Dezembro.
Claro que não espero nevões como nas costas mediterrâneas de Espanha, mas com o frio instalado, qualquer precipitação em cotas médias seria em forma de neve.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 10:35)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O curioso desta situação de precipitação em forma de neve no Algarve é que o GFS apontou para essa probabilidade há mais de 5 dias e todos rimos a bom rir dessa previsão. Afinal foi o GFS o último a rir
> Vamos ver que surpresas nos reserva o inverno após este episódio, pois o frio também desestabiliza a atmosfera e o choque entre uma entrada fria com o ar mais quente e húmido que circula próximo da costa, poderá ajudar à mudança de panorama que tivemos desde meados de Dezembro.
> Claro que não espero nevões como nas costas mediterrâneas de Espanha, mas com o frio instalado, qualquer precipitação em cotas médias seria em forma de neve.


Amanhã vou estar atento ao céu porque acredito que de manhã cedo possa cair qualquer coisa, por exemplo o WRF tem alguma precipitação aqui na minha zona entre as 7\9h... quem sabe vejo alguns flocos como hoje no algarve, já dava para alegrar as vistas, neste Inverno que está a ser péssimo


----------



## james (19 Jan 2017 às 11:07)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O curioso desta situação de precipitação em forma de neve no Algarve é que o GFS apontou para essa probabilidade há mais de 5 dias e todos rimos a bom rir dessa previsão. Afinal foi o GFS o último a rir
> Vamos ver que surpresas nos reserva o inverno após este episódio, pois o frio também desestabiliza a atmosfera e o choque entre uma entrada fria com o ar mais quente e húmido que circula próximo da costa, poderá ajudar à mudança de panorama que tivemos desde meados de Dezembro.
> Claro que não espero nevões como nas costas mediterrâneas de Espanha, mas com o frio instalado, qualquer precipitação em cotas médias seria em forma de neve.




Agora que falas nisso, Dias Miguel,  deixaste - me com a pulga atrás da orelha. 

Há uns tempos atrás, lembro - me de ver uma daquelas saídas loucas a médio prazo, que dava um grande nevão a cotas médias e inclusive com acumulação a cotas médias no Litoral. 
Não liguei muito, pensei que era um devaneio, o GFS   não voltou a insistir nisso. 
Agora, quase do nada, essa possibilidade há muito tempo atrás ensaiada voltou a surgir. 

E  agora a questão mais importante.
Quando era o dia desse devaneio?  

Pois é,  entre os dias 25/  27 Janeiro, exatamente na próxima semana. 

Será que afinal o GFS vê aquilo que mais ninguém consegue ver?


----------



## james (19 Jan 2017 às 11:11)

Bom, o GFS   também previu muito tempo alguma precipitação no sábado ao final da tarde, que depois deixou de prever... 

Há previsão para sábado à tarde de alguma nebulosidade que poderá surgir no Litoral Oeste. 
E ainda haveria algum frio instalado...


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 11:14)

james disse:


> Bom, o GFS   também previu muito tempo alguma precipitação no sábado ao final da tarde, que depois deixou de prever...
> 
> Há previsão para sábado à tarde de alguma nebulosidade que poderá surgir no Litoral Oeste.
> E ainda haveria algum frio instalado...


Amanhã também há previsão de alguma nebulosidade e até precipitação no Norte por parte de alguns modelos, eu vou estar atento para ver se vejo o elemento branco...


----------



## james (19 Jan 2017 às 11:18)

Estas questões de mais ou menos frio instalado é muito interessante nestes eventos. 
Se reparar, ontem quando a massa de ar frio começou a penetrar, teve muitas dificuldades em impôr - se inicialmente aqui no Norte, pois no dia anterior tinha tido uma temperatura máxima demasiado elevada para a época. 

Mas pelo contrário, quando existe a possibilidade de aparecer  alguma precipitação mas já numa situação de subida de temperatura, da ISO e das cotas, acho que não é de menosprezar o ar frio ainda instalado, pois ele ainda poderá conseguir impôr - se é provocar uma surpresa.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 11:27)

Aqui está o WRF a colocar alguma (pouca) precipitação algures no Norte, podem haver algumas surpresas, como houve hoje no Sul


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Jan 2017 às 13:28)

Boa tarde acabei de ver no site da sic um meteriologista do ipma que foi convidado para o telejornal do inicio da manha a explicar o porque desta vaga de frio por acaso a explicacao estava  muito boa para alem disso o meteriologista disse que na proxima quarta poderia haver uma mudanca no estado do tempo ou seja chuva,vamos ver.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2017 às 13:35)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa tarde acabei de ver no site da sic um meteriologista do ipma que foi convidado para o telejornal do inicio da manha a explicar o porque desta vaga de frio por acaso a explicacao estava  muito boa para alem disso o meteriologista disse que na proxima quarta poderia haver uma mudanca no estado do tempo ou seja chuva,vamos ver.


Essa mudança já está expressa nas previsões do ipma a 10 dias.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2017 às 13:37)

Pelo menos desde o Natal que a mudança aparece sempre... mas não se concretiza...
Só acredito quando a sentir a cair na pele... até lá mais do mesmo... seca!
E mais não chega uns dias de chuva... tem de chover durante semanas senão meses... para repor na medida do possível a água nos solos.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Jan 2017 às 13:40)

Luismeteo3 sim a mudanca ja esta expressa no site do ipma resta saber se vai mesmo acontecer pois os modelos andam a adiar a mudanca de padrao a uma data de tempo. So nos resta esperar com muita paciencia

Escrito atraves do telemovel


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Jan 2017 às 13:41)

Flaviense21 tens toda a razao sao precisos meses de muita chuva para isto voltar a normalidade.


----------



## Nashville (19 Jan 2017 às 14:54)

https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/espana/region-de-murcia/murcia/plaza-del-arco.html


----------



## jcsmonteiro (19 Jan 2017 às 14:54)

Terá sido a noite passada a mais fria ou podemos esperar um novo record esta noite? 
Já vi várias notícias que hoje quinta feira seria o dia mais frio


----------



## bigfire (19 Jan 2017 às 14:59)

Meteofan disse:


> Aqui está o WRF a colocar alguma (pouca) precipitação algures no Norte, podem haver algumas surpresas, como houve hoje no Sul



Essa situação poderia ser algo de interessante, talvez aqui em Vila Real se pudesse ver ainda alguns flocos, uma situação a acompanhar amanhã.


----------



## miguel (19 Jan 2017 às 15:13)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Terá sido a noite passada a mais fria ou podemos esperar um novo record esta noite?
> Já vi várias notícias que hoje quinta feira seria o dia mais frio



Já esta a subir e vai continuar nos próximos dias apesar do frio continuar mas já valores normais...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2017 às 15:18)

miguel disse:


> Já esta a subir e vai continuar nos próximos dias apesar do frio continuar mas já valores normais...


Isso dos valores normais tem muito que se diga...
Já estamos tão habituados a valores tão suaves no inverno que o anormal se tornou normal.


----------



## Nashville (19 Jan 2017 às 15:29)

https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/espana/region-de-murcia/murcia/bullas-plaza-de-espana.html


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Jan 2017 às 18:56)

Escala do Frio +24°C Na Amareleja já põem um cobertor para dormir. +19°C Na Madeira ligam o aquecimento e começam a guardar víveres para o caso de ficarem isolados. +8°C Os carros italianos já não pegam. 0°C A água congela. -1°C Abres a boca e o bafo parece fumo. Os de Montalegre estão nas esplanadas a comer gelados ou a beber finos... -4 °C O gato enfia se na tua cama. A CMTV vai às Penhas da Saúde entrevistar turistas porque estrada para a Torre está fechada (o primeiro que entrevistam é sempre brasileiro) -10 °C Os carros franceses já não arrancam. -12°C A TVI diz q é o fim do mundo e mostra imagens de camiões tombados na berma da estrada. -15°C Os carros alemães já não pegam. -24°C O gato mete se na tua cama, dentro das tuas calças do pijama. -29 °C Os carros japoneses já não arrancam. -30 °C Já porra de carro nenhum normal arranca. -36 °C Os carros russos não arrancam. -39 °C Os de Montalegre apertam os botões da camisa. -50 °C  Um carro italiano mete se na tua cama. -60 °C  Os russos estão congelados. Os de Montalegre começam a apertar os casacos. -70°C O Inferno está congelado. -120°C Todo o álcool congela. Os russos começam a ficar nervosos. -273 °C Zero absoluto! As moléculas deixam de mexer. Os russos começam a lamber vodka congelada. Os de Montalegre levantam se das esplanadas e vão para dentro das tascas.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2017 às 20:26)

First world problems.


----------



## Orion (19 Jan 2017 às 20:36)

O aquecimento global tem duas vertentes: temperatura e precipitação.

A vaga de frio veio ontem e hoje.

A vaga de chuva está quase a vir.






Conclusão  Não há aquecimento global 

Daqui a algumas horas está disponível a previsão semanal do ECM.


----------



## Orion (19 Jan 2017 às 23:24)

Orion disse:


> Daqui a algumas horas está disponível a previsão semanal do ECM.



Fica a divergência entre os modelos. Entre 2ª...

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2017.9118/page-39#post-590240

... e hoje esfumou-se a anomalia positiva na chuva...






... ficando a mesma adiada para a outra semana:






Escrito isto, não ficaria admirado se as operacionais dos próximos dias fossem mais favoráveis e se aproximassem mais do GFS (trazendo a tal anomalia positiva de chuva). Uma previsão semanal baseada numa saída não é certa e há quase 15 dias que o ECM previa uma semana bastante favorável em termos de chuva.

Esta saída também suavizou a temperatura.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Jan 2017 às 23:52)

*Vaga de frio atinge fortemente Ribamar. *
É neste momento a localidade com a temperatura mais baixa em Portugal. A máxima não foi além dos -6,5ºC.
A CMTV já tem uma equipa a caminho do local, mas com grande parte das estradas encerradas devido gelo vão ter que ir a pé.


----------



## james (20 Jan 2017 às 07:27)

O GFS já entrou no habitual modo de corte na precipitação.

Como diz o Flaviense21,  estamos quase a chegar à prometida mudança de padrão, só faltam 10 dias...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2017 às 07:47)

Meus amigos... camadão de geada em Santo Amaro de Oeiras... nunca vi tal coisa aqui na zona mesmo junto ao mar... carros... carris da linha de Cascais brancos... 
Hoje foi a noite mais fria por aqui.


----------



## jonas (20 Jan 2017 às 07:54)

Saida interssante do ECM..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2017 às 09:48)

Dunas de Mira chegou hoje aos -7.5ºC... Bolas!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2017 às 09:51)

Finalmente Chaves ressuscitou no site do IPMA depois dos 2 dias mais frios... enfim...
Ás 9 UTC era a unica estação transmontana negativa com -5.3ºC, estará nevoeiro certamente... nos proximos dias o espetaculo da carambina (sincelo) pode repetir-se caso haja inversão.


----------



## james (20 Jan 2017 às 10:07)

jonas disse:


> Saida interssante do ECM..




Para fazer contraponto à má saída do GFS. 
Mas a saída do ECM é muito boa, sim senhor. 

O ECM aposta claramente numa mudança de padrão. O GFS ainda está um pouco " indeciso ".


----------



## Célia Salta (20 Jan 2017 às 10:11)

james disse:


> Para fazer contraponto à má saída do GFS.
> Mas a saída do ECM é muito boa, sim senhor.
> 
> O ECM aposta claramente numa mudança de padrão. O GFS ainda está um pouco " indeciso ".


onde é que voces vem as saidas do ecm?


----------



## james (20 Jan 2017 às 10:12)

Esta massa de ar frio seco, ao contrário do que eu pensava, está a ser um evento muito bom.

Estão a bater- se recordes de temperaturas mínimas ( eu bati o meu próprio recorde com 4 graus negativos que registei) ,   o tempo em que as temperaturas têm estado negativas tem sido violento ( tenho tido 13/ 14 horas seguidas de temperaturas negativas)  e nevou no Algarve. 

Só não se tem batido recordes de temperaturas máximas, longe disso, mas esses recordes  só se atingem com eventos de queda de neve e dias nublados.


----------



## james (20 Jan 2017 às 10:15)

Célia Salta disse:


> onde é que voces vem as saidas do ecm?




Aqui na página inicial do fórum aparecem em baixo vários modelos, entre os quais o ECM. 

Mas também podes consultar a previsão de 10 dias do IPMA,  que se baseia fundamentalmente no ECM.


----------



## Célia Salta (20 Jan 2017 às 10:15)

james disse:


> Aqui na página inicial do fórum aparecem em baixo vários modelos, entre os quais o ECM.
> 
> Mas também podes consultar a previsão de 10 dias do IPMA,  que se baseia fundamentalmente no ECM.



ok obrigado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2017 às 10:28)

Fruta a mais no ECMWF!


----------



## 1337 (20 Jan 2017 às 10:30)

Carrega ECM. A partir de terça feira és tu que acertas ( assim espero )


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2017 às 10:36)

O GFS e o UKMO também seguem o mesmo trajecto, a precipitação prevista pelo GFS até é bem generosa mas como já sabemos o que a "casa gasta" vamos com calmEEx.


----------



## Guedes 114 (20 Jan 2017 às 12:17)

*Informação Meteorológica Relevante *

De acordo com a informação disponibilizada pelo IPMA, nas *próximas 48 horas*, mantém-se o tempo frio e seco, com possibilidade de *prolongamento do aviso de tempo frio na região Norte até dia 24, em especial nos distritos de Bragança, Vila Real, Braga e Aveiro*. Hoje prevê-se que o vento seja moderado a forte (até 40 km/h) acima dos 600 m, com rajadas que poderão atingir 55 a 60 km/h. *Durante o dia de hoje existe uma pequena probabilidade de ocorrer precipitação fraca e dispersa no nordeste transmontano que, a ocorrer, levará à queda de neve à cota dos 400/500 m, subindo gradualmente para os 800/1000 m*. Durante o fim-de-semana prevê-se uma subida gradual da temperatura mínima, menos expressiva no domingo. No domingo à tarde existe a possibilidade de precipitação fraca e dispersa no extremo Norte e no litoral (desde o Cabo Mondego até Faro). *Caso se confirme a ocorrência de precipitação na região Norte, poderá existir queda de neve à cota dos 1000 m.*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2017 às 12:53)

A ser verdade belo paquete de neve pode cair na Serra da Estrela e Serras do Norte.


Guedes 114 disse:


> *Informação Meteorológica Relevante *
> 
> De acordo com a informação disponibilizada pelo IPMA, nas *próximas 48 horas*, mantém-se o tempo frio e seco, com possibilidade de *prolongamento do aviso de tempo frio na região Norte até dia 24, em especial nos distritos de Bragança, Vila Real, Braga e Aveiro*. Hoje prevê-se que o vento seja moderado a forte (até 40 km/h) acima dos 600 m, com rajadas que poderão atingir 55 a 60 km/h. *Durante o dia de hoje existe uma pequena probabilidade de ocorrer precipitação fraca e dispersa no nordeste transmontano que, a ocorrer, levará à queda de neve à cota dos 400/500 m, subindo gradualmente para os 800/1000 m*. Durante o fim-de-semana prevê-se uma subida gradual da temperatura mínima, menos expressiva no domingo. No domingo à tarde existe a possibilidade de precipitação fraca e dispersa no extremo Norte e no litoral (desde o Cabo Mondego até Faro). *Caso se confirme a ocorrência de precipitação na região Norte, poderá existir queda de neve à cota dos 1000 m.*



Muito mais elaborada que no próprio site...

Os modelos mostram de facto a possibilidade de algo em Tras-os-Montes, mas a meu ver e da experiência que tenho por lá... não vai ocorrer.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2017 às 12:56)

http://www.imprensafalsa.com/no-fin...ra-melhor-quando-chegar-conta-da-luz-e-gas-2/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2017 às 13:01)

*Faz frio na Serra da Lousã, mas inverno já não é o que era*

No concelho de Góis, distrito de Coimbra, o reformado Manuel e a mulher, Lurdes, apascentam um dos últimos rebanhos de cabras das redondezas, a escassos quilómetros dos *Poços da Neve, onde noutros tempos era carregado o gelo consumido na corte de Lisboa, especialmente na produção de sobremesas*.

Por volta do meio-dia, na Aigra Nova, os animais saltam de fraga em fraga e escolhem o melhor alimento em liberdade, sem medo do frio que fustiga os vales e encostas, em janeiro.

“Embora com frio”, o rebanho movimenta-se à vontade e “vai para sítios abrigados”.

“Nem sabemos de onde é o vento e não temos frio”, afirma à agência Lusa o pastor Manuel Claro.

Na sua opinião, as cabras “andam melhor, muito mais luzidias, muito mais confortáveis com este tempo do que com chuva ou neve”.

“Com o pasto molhado, nem pegam tão bem. E assim andam à vontade”, declara, entre tojos, urzes e carquejas completamente enxutos, apesar do frio dos últimos dias.

Num dia soalheiro, quase primaveril, o ar da montanha está frio, entre o Trevim, o ponto mais alto da Serra da Lousã, com 1.204 metros, no concelho da Lousã, e a Aigra Nova e a Velha, no município de Góis.

Lurdes chama cada caprino pelo nome que lhe pôs. De cajado em punho, logo abaixo, Manuel espera que o gado se encaminhe para a aldeia, onde está a sede da Lousitânea - Liga de Amigos da Serra da Lousã.

Não há vento nem chuva, o que espevita dezenas de cabras e um chibo, num lugar que há alguns anos passou a integrar a rede turística Aldeias do Xisto.

Indiferentes à presença dos visitantes, exibem um pelo que brilha ao sol. Devoram com sofreguidão gramíneas rasteiras, rebentos tenros de arbustos e árvores.

No entanto, quando há frio com vento e chuva, “vê-se que estão arrepiadas e encolhidas, fogem para debaixo do mato e das árvores ou então fogem para o curral”, afirma Manuel Claro.

Nesta época, “há um pasto assim mais ou menos, mas os veados vêm primeiro” do que as cabras.

“Elas nem querem ir para ali porque lhes cheira” aos veados, que percorrem as serranias durante a noite, em busca dos melhores alimentos, explica o dono do rebanho.

Nos dias de temporal, os animais ficam no estábulo. O casal cultiva milho, nos meses quentes, cuja palha guarda “para os dias maus” do inverno.

Na manjedoira, as cabras comem ainda algum desse cereal, com que a família Claro produz a própria broa. “Num dia de chuva, não saem”, sublinha o pastor.

“Conseguimos suportar o frio aqui na serra. É tudo uma questão de adaptação”, segundo Rita Ribeiro, técnica da Lousitânea.

Os afazeres da associação “fazem com que não se consigam estar muito tempo parados”, refere, confirmando que os dias de temporal “são mais difíceis de suportar” do que o frio associado a “vento forte e chuva intensa”, na Serra da Lousã.

“As pessoas estão mais que habituadas a viver aqui e a ultrapassar as dificuldades”, salienta.

Nos dias limpos, o sol chega à Aigra Nova muito cedo. “Mas não é por estar frio ou por estar chuva que os habitantes deixam de sair com o seu rebanho”, declara Rita Ribeiro.

O mesmo acontece com os burros Golias e Gaitano, que integram o Núcleo Asinino das Aldeias do Xisto, da responsabilidade da Lousitânea.

“Isto para eles acaba por ser um clima bastante razoável, desde que não haja chuva e vento forte”, esclarece, enquanto os jumentos pastam na berma do caminho.

Os animais vieram de Miranda do Douro, no âmbito de uma parceria com a Associação para o Estudo e Proteção do Gado Asinino.

“São burros mirandeses, estavam habituados a temperaturas baixas”, acentua Rita Ribeiro.

Na região, no inverno, verificam-se temperaturas ligeiramente superiores às do passado.

*No século XIX, ainda se realizava a recolha de gelo nos poços do Santo António da Neve, no concelho da Castanheira de Pera, para depois ser consumido como neves ou sorvetes, na corte lisboeta e no café Martinho da Arcada.*

Tendo as temperaturas subido nos últimos 150 anos, tal atividade seria hoje inviável, segundo o investigador Manuel Louzã Henriques. Também na Serra da Lousã,* o inverno já não é o que era*.

http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...bloco24&_swa_csource=sapo.pt&_swa_cmedium=web


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Jan 2017 às 13:24)

Bem o ECM está claramente mais optimista em relação á mudança de padrão na próxima semana do que o GFS no entanto o GFS também mostra qualquer coisa mas espero que seja o ECM a ganhar já que o acho melhor modelo do que o GFS vamos aguardar com calma para não termos surpresas desagradáveis.


----------



## lserpa (20 Jan 2017 às 13:30)

Mesmo assim, parece que vai ser sol de pouca dura... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jan 2017 às 17:36)

O GFS na run das 12 está péssimo e creio que o ECM vai acompanhar... Daqui a pouco já vemos.


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Jan 2017 às 18:30)

Desculpa discordar  Meteofan mas não está assim tão mau dá uma depressão lá para dia 25/26 tal como o ECM a diferença é que o ECM mostra a partir de dia 26 e até ás 240 h  sempre chuva seguida e o GFS dá nos dias 26,27 e 28 depois interrompe  dois dias e lá para dia 30 volta a dar chuva mas isto vai dar muita volta ainda faltam alguns dias.
Os dois modelos apontam para uma mudança de padrão lá para dia 26 mas é claro que isto pode mudar para pior ou para melhor nas próximas saídas eu pessoalmente gosto mais do modelo ECM acho que é mais assertivo vamos ver.


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jan 2017 às 18:40)

António josé Sales disse:


> Desculpa discordar  Meteofan mas não está assim tão mau dá uma depressão lá para dia 25/26 tal como o ECM a diferença é que o ECM mostra a partir de dia 26 e até ás 240 h  sempre chuva seguida e o GFS dá nos dias 26,27 e 28 depois interrompe  dois dias e lá para dia 30 volta a dar chuva mas isto vai dar muita volta ainda faltam alguns dias.
> Os dois modelos apontam para uma mudança de padrão lá para dia 26 mas é claro que isto pode mudar para pior ou para melhor nas próximas saídas eu pessoalmente gosto mais do modelo ECM acho que é mais assertivo vamos ver.


O GFS já previu mais de 100mm agora prevê uns míseros 10mm para a minha zona. E o ECM já está a piorar também... Enfim. cAAlmex


----------



## jonas (20 Jan 2017 às 18:44)

Meteofan disse:


> O GFS já previu mais de 100mm agora prevê uns míseros 10mm para a minha zona. E o ECM já está a piorar também... Enfim. cAAlmex


E o tipico tira e poe.....
No entanto que vai ocorrer alguma coisa, vai.....o que, é que não está bem definido.


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Jan 2017 às 18:53)

Meteofan é como o jonas diz e muito bem é o tira e põe na próxima saida tudo pode mudar é esperar não há mais nada a fazer


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2017 às 18:57)

António josé Sales disse:


> Desculpa discordar  Meteofan mas não está assim tão mau dá uma depressão lá para dia 25/26 tal como o ECM a diferença é que o ECM mostra a partir de dia 26 e até ás 240 h  sempre chuva seguida e o GFS dá nos dias 26,27 e 28 depois interrompe  dois dias e lá para dia 30 volta a dar chuva mas isto vai dar muita volta ainda faltam alguns dias.
> Os dois modelos apontam para uma mudança de padrão lá para dia 26 mas é claro que isto pode mudar para pior ou para melhor nas próximas saídas eu pessoalmente gosto mais do modelo ECM acho que é mais assertivo vamos ver.


Esta saída do GFS apenas está boa para a zona oeste, aliás, as poucas vezes que tem chovido este inverno, tem sido a zona mais beneficiada...




Entretanto isto ainda vai dar muitas voltas, mas o que é certo é que está sempre a adiar, 1º era 22, depois 24, agora já é só 26/27 e segundo o GFS depois desses dois dias o AA iria voltar. Está sempre a adiar, e no tira e põe, a próxima saída poderá vir a ser melhor, ou não, vamos ver. Conclusão, não podemos perder a esperança nem ganhar, é melhor irmos apenas acompanhando.


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Jan 2017 às 19:04)

joralentejano sim exactamente não vale a apena especular é acompanhar a situação e pronto, o GFS  funciona muito por devaneios numa saída dá mais de 100 mm e  na outra dá 0 por isso não adianta especularmos vamos acompanhando a situação e logo se vê!!!!!!!!!


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Jan 2017 às 19:07)

joralentejano enquanto ao regresso do anticiclone depois desses dois dias duvido um bocado que ele regresse ou pelo menos que fique muito tempo pois o gfs aponta para chuva novamente para dia 30 vamos ver.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jan 2017 às 19:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Esta saída do GFS apenas está boa para a zona oeste, aliás, as poucas vezes que tem chovido este inverno, tem sido a zona mais beneficiada...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais 2 ou 3mm para a nossa zona e o mês tá feito


----------



## Snifa (20 Jan 2017 às 19:20)

Não é seguimento Meteorológico, mas cá fica:

*Eletricidade vai faltar em dez concelhos no domingo*

A EDP vai realizar no domingo trabalhos nas redes de distribuição de energia que vão obrigar a interrupções no fornecimento em dez concelhos do país, em alguns casos por períodos até sete horas.

De acordo com um anúncio publicado esta sexta-feira num jornal, os trabalhos dizem respeito à "remodelação e conservação das redes de distribuição", sendo, por isso, "necessário proceder à interrupção da alimentação da energia elétrica" no domingo, dia 22.

Questionada pela Lusa, a EDP - Distribuição explicou que "são consideradas interrupções por razões de serviço as que decorram da necessidade imperiosa de realizar manobras, trabalhos de ligação, reparação ou conservação da rede sempre que estiverem esgotadas todas as possibilidades de alimentação alternativa a partir de instalações existentes".

Os concelhos afetados são *Coimbra*, *Figueira da Foz*, *Santo Tirso*, *Trofa*, *Azambuja*, *Cartaxo*, *Ferreira do Zêzere*, *Tomar*, *Lisboa *e *Albufeira*. No anúncio são depois enumeradas as freguesias, em alguns casos apenas uma rua de uma freguesia, noutros várias ruas de uma freguesia.

*A maior interrupção vai verificar-se em três freguesias do concelho de Tomar, onde a interrupção no fornecimento de energia elétrica pode durar sete horas, entre as 06 horas e as 13 horas. Noutras situações, a interrupção durará seis horas, como é o caso das quatro freguesias afetadas do concelho da Figueira da Foz e de duas do concelho da Azambuja.*

Na resposta envida à Lusa, a empresa afirma que "os trabalhos são realizados no mais curto espaço de tempo sendo a sua duração, em regra, menor que a que é indicada".

*No concelho da Trofa, a interrupção será de apenas 30 minutos, enquanto no concelho de Lisboa as zonas afetadas vão sofrer um corte de energia entre as 08 horas e as 08.30 horas e depois entre as 14 horas e as 14.30 horas. "Devido a situações imprevistas, os trabalhos poder-se-ão prolongar até às 15 horas", alerta ainda a EDP no anúncio.*


http://www.jn.pt/economia/interior/eletricidade-vai-faltar-em-dez-concelhos-no-domingo-5618486.html


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2017 às 19:27)

Orion disse:


> O aquecimento global tem duas vertentes: temperatura e precipitação.
> 
> A vaga de frio veio ontem e hoje.
> 
> ...





Orion disse:


> Fica a divergência entre os modelos. Entre 2ª...
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2017.9118/page-39#post-590240
> 
> ...



E depois do ECM, o GFS:






E esta _hein_?


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2017 às 19:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mais 2 ou 3mm para a nossa zona e o mês tá feito


É o mesmo que nada! Esperemos que volte a repor aquilo que previa antes, cerca de 20mm já era o suficiente. Não chove nada de jeito desde o final de novembro e esta entrada fria e seca ainda veio a piorar as coisas, retirando a pouca humidade que havia nos solos, bastante notável a descida do caudal do rio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2017 às 20:31)

Achei interessante:


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jan 2017 às 22:17)

joralentejano disse:


> É o mesmo que nada! Esperemos que volte a repor aquilo que previa antes, cerca de 20mm já era o suficiente. Não chove nada de jeito desde o final de novembro e esta entrada fria e seca ainda veio a piorar as coisas, retirando a pouca humidade que havia nos solos, bastante notável a descida do caudal do rio.


Sim realmente é verdade desde Novembro que não chove nada de jeito, este mês também não deve mexer muito mais... acredito que aí a situação deve ser já muito má, (se bem que aqui também não está muito melhor).
Por este andar a situação de seca vai agravar-se neste mês.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jan 2017 às 22:23)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sim realmente é verdade desde Novembro que não chove nada de jeito, este mês também não deve mexer muito mais... acredito que aí a situação deve ser já muito má, (se bem que aqui também não está muito melhor).
> Por este andar a situação de seca vai agravar-se neste mês.


Está má em todo o lado, se bem que ai na serra como há mais arvoredo sempre ilude um pouco mais  faço o caminho Arronches-Portalegre todos os dias e até custa olhar para as paisagens e não ver erva quase nenhuma e os cursos de água sem correr, apenas as ribeiras se aguentam (mal de nós se não se aguentassem) mas se isto continua assim quando as temperaturas começarem a aquecer depressa secam. Acho que este inverno está a ser pior que o de 2011/2012, por exemplo nesse inverno as barragens não estavam tao baixas como agora.


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2017 às 08:59)

Bom dia, 

vamos ver se as coisas começam a mudar em termos de precipitação, acho que já merecemos umas boas frentes e depressões.

O GFS por exemplo lá vai ensaiando umas  saídas jeitosas, pena é estarem a uma eternidade:












Antes disto já deverá chover alguma coisa, mas muito indefinido e algo distante ainda:


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jan 2017 às 11:11)

Mais um corte na precipitação por parte do GFS, do pouco que estava previsto não sobra quase nada:


----------



## jonas (21 Jan 2017 às 11:23)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mais um corte na precipitação por parte do GFS, do pouco que estava previsto não sobra quase nada:


Vamos chegar ao dia, e nao vai chover, e o AA vaise manter, enfim....


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Jan 2017 às 11:32)

jonas sim de facto esta saída está péssima o ECM está um pouco mais optimista mais isto pode alterar-se nas próximas só espero que se altere para melhor.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jan 2017 às 11:34)

António josé Sales disse:


> jonas sim de facto esta saída está péssima o ECM está um pouco mais optimista mais isto pode alterar-se nas próximas só espero que se altere para melhor.


Sim o GFS é o mais " pessimista", outros modelos ainda dão a possibilidade de alguma chuva, contudo não deve ser nada de relevante.


----------



## james (21 Jan 2017 às 11:47)

jonas disse:


> Vamos chegar ao dia, e nao vai chover, e o AA vaise manter, enfim....




Aqui para o Norte,  o ECM ainda está razoável. 
E o GFS  , nesta última saída,  manteve a depressão prevista para a próxima semana. Apenas baixou acima das 200 horas ( não tirou,  pois vejo ali uma queda abismal na pressão atmosférica) . 

Mas, claro, com o AA sempre a pairar, o risco é sempre grande....


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Jan 2017 às 11:57)

Davidmpb sim não me parece que seja chuva por ai além no entanto já era bom se chovesse qualquer coisa para matar saudades de qualquer forma este mês está perdido infelizmente!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Além disso o GFS funciona muito por devaneios hora dá muita chuva ora não dá nada por isso vamos ver as próximas saídas e rezar para que chova qualquer coisa este mês.


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Jan 2017 às 13:31)

Excelente explicação por parte da meteorologista Maria jõao frada  que deu agora na cmtv explicou que a partir de quarta o anticiclone tem tendência a enfraquecer permitindo a passagem de sistemas frontais vamos ver pode ser que seja desta a mudança de padrão mais ainda a alguma incerteza. Deveria  haver pelo menos 20 minutos por dia dedicados á meteorologia num dos quatro canais para informar as pessoas do estado do tempo diariamente.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2017 às 14:09)

António josé Sales disse:


> Excelente explicação por parte da meteorologista Maria jõao frada  que deu agora na cmtv explicou que a partir de quarta o anticiclone tem tendência a enfraquecer permitindo a passagem de sistemas frontais vamos ver pode ser que seja desta a mudança de padrão mais ainda a alguma incerteza. Deveria  haver pelo menos 20 minutos por dia dedicados á meteorologia num dos quatro canais para informar as pessoas do estado do tempo diariamente.


Eu vejo o El Tiempo quase todos os dias na TVE, e dão uma excelente informação sobre o estado do tempo. Infelizmente em Portugal o pouco que havia acabou e parece que não estão a pensar em voltar.


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Jan 2017 às 14:17)

joralentejano Portugal é um pais muitíssimo inculto em meteorologia adoro ouvir estas explicações por parte dos meteorologistas pena que são curtíssimas enfim portugal vai ser sempre um pais que não tem um meteorologista a dar as previsões do estado do tempo ainda tentaram no portugal em directo mas acabaram rapidamente com isso pais de merd******************** enfim!!!!!!


----------



## james (21 Jan 2017 às 14:20)

Convém manter as pessoas ignorantes e enganar os turistas de que Portugal tem sol e calor 365 dias por ano... 

Enfim... 

Há 30 anos atrás, a informação meteorológica pública era muito melhor  do que agora, com meteorologistas brilhantes como Anthimio de Azevedo ,  Costa Alves, etc.

Nesta área,  Portugal passou de cavalo para burro...

Hoje em dia,  até o próprio IPMA foi nas modas com os avisos amarelos, laranjas e vermelhos por tudo e por nada. 

Nos anos 80 e 90, o antigo " Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia e Geofísica ", quando havia um evento verdadeiramente fora do comum emitia um comunicado especial a alertar a população. 
As pessoas tomavam as devidas precauções e isso era levado mais a sério, pois não tinham sido alertados por causa de uma chuvada.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Jan 2017 às 14:37)

james disse:


> Convém manter as pessoas ignorantes e enganar os turistas de que Portugal tem sol e calor 365 dias por ano...
> 
> Enfim...





james disse:


> Há 30 anos atrás, a informação meteorológica pública era muito melhor  do que agora, com meteorologistas brilhantes como Anthimio de Azevedo ,  Costa Alves, etc.
> 
> Nesta área,  Portugal passou de cavalo para burro...


O turismo é das poucas coisas boas em Portugal, se não fosse isso quase nem se lembravam de nós, por isso, quando chove ou está mais frio, as pessoas entram logo em delírio. 
Em vez de evoluirmos, é ao contrário. Mas tínhamos grande potencial para ser um dos melhores países do mundo, mas grande parte não é aproveitada. Apenas acabam com Tudo, é triste.


----------



## Agreste (21 Jan 2017 às 17:23)

há 30 anos atrás a televisão só tinha 2 canais... não existia internet, ainda se publicavam as páginas amarelas.


----------



## miguel (21 Jan 2017 às 17:51)

António josé Sales disse:


> Excelente explicação por parte da meteorologista Maria jõao frada  que deu agora na cmtv explicou que a partir de quarta o anticiclone tem tendência a enfraquecer permitindo a passagem de sistemas frontais vamos ver pode ser que seja desta a mudança de padrão mais ainda a alguma incerteza. Deveria  haver pelo menos 20 minutos por dia dedicados á meteorologia num dos quatro canais para informar as pessoas do estado do tempo diariamente.



 Ou eu não entendo nada disto ou essa meteorologista devia ir tirar de novo o curso lol Vejo o AA a fortalecer e não enfraquecer...mas pode ser que seja delírio dos modelos o que duvido que seja...


----------



## Luis Filipe (21 Jan 2017 às 17:55)

Agreste disse:


> há 30 anos atrás a televisão só tinha 2 canais... não existia internet, ainda se publicavam as páginas amarelas.


E agora temos 7 canais e desses 7 um é de informação.

Enviado do meu SM-G531F através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (21 Jan 2017 às 18:10)

eu já nem olho para os meteogramas, não vale a pena


----------



## jonas (21 Jan 2017 às 18:27)

dopedagain disse:


> eu já nem olho para os meteogramas, não vale a pena


Pessima saida do GFS..
Vamos esperar pelo ECM, temo que seja igualmente má.


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Jan 2017 às 18:49)

miguel disse:


> Ou eu não entendo nada disto ou essa meteorologista devia ir tirar de novo o curso lol Vejo o AA a fortalecer e não enfraquecer...mas pode ser que seja delírio dos modelos o que duvido que seja...



Foi o que ela disse no entanto explicou que ainda havia muita incerteza alem disso eles baseiam-se no ECM não no GFS  só espero que o ECM não vá atrás do GFS.


----------



## james (21 Jan 2017 às 18:52)

jonas disse:


> Pessima saida do GFS..
> Vamos esperar pelo ECM, temo que seja igualmente má.




Foi exatamente igual à anterior. Para a minha zona até aumentou 5 mm.


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Jan 2017 às 18:53)

O ECM claramente muito mais optimista do que o GFS mostra a depressão mais perto do território e penso que com mais cavamento.


----------



## james (21 Jan 2017 às 18:53)

António josé Sales disse:


> Foi o que ela disse no entanto explicou que ainda havia muita incerteza alem disso eles baseiam-se no ECM não no GFS  só espero que o ECM não vá atrás do GFS.




E estamos num momento de incerteza. Poderá continuar o AA,  vir uma frente de vez em quando, mudar o padrão... 

Não vejo ainda grandes certezas..


----------



## jonas (21 Jan 2017 às 18:55)

james disse:


> Foi exatamente igual à anterior. Para a minha zona até aumentou 5 mm.


Nao me estou a referir so a esse evento,
mas tambem vendo alguns sinais de uma "possivel" mudanca de padrao a partir desse evento...


----------



## james (21 Jan 2017 às 19:03)

jonas disse:


> Nao me estou a referir so a esse evento,
> mas tambem vendo alguns sinais de uma "possivel" mudanca de padrao a partir desse evento...



Acima das 200 horas ainda está muito incerto...

Também quando mudar o padrão, não vem de certeza chuva a potes logo , será progressivo...


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Jan 2017 às 21:38)

orion já a removi não tinha reparado que estava desactualizada sim de facto o GFS é só para desanimar, mas como modelo a médio longo prazo prefiro mil vezes o ECM é muito mais assertivo.


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Jan 2017 às 21:44)

Está melhor assim Orion????????


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2017 às 21:57)

António josé Sales disse:


> Está melhor assim Orion????????


















Neste tipo de eventos a quantidade de chuva no centro-norte também depende do valor da água precipitável (depende sempre mas o anticiclone aumenta a sua importância na nossa posição geográfica). A pluma tropical atrofia à medida que se desloca para este e 'afasta-se' do continente.

Plumas tropicais sem lift dão dias tendencialmente húmidos, quentes/menos frios (quando aplicável) e nebulosos com pouca ou nenhuma chuva (que é o padrão dominante nos Açores).

O problema do GFS é que o cavado, em vez de continuar a sua progressão para este, forma uma cut-off perto da Madeira. Em suma, para o continente pode haver nuvens mas chuva, em geral, será miragem. O ECM prevê uma situação análoga à exceção de que a região depressionária (de fraca intensidade) se forma perto/sobre o continente. E isso deverá trazer alguma chuva.

Nos últimos 15 dias tenho publicado muitas atualizações semanais e todas apontavam para que esta semana fosse bastante favorável. À última da hora parece que quase tudo se esfumou. 2ª feira há mais uma atualização 

O ECM lá vai mostrando configurações favoráveis à chegada das plumas tropicais que levam à ocorrência de chuva persistente e com acumulados significativos (os rios atmosféricos). Mas estão sempre a ser adiados:


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2017 às 21:59)

É impressão minha ou a situação no mediterrâneo está a ficar um pouco caótica? As imagens de Cagliari na Sardenha impressionam. Em Maiorca e Corsega também não está melhor... http://en.sat24.com/en


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Jan 2017 às 22:47)

orion muito obrigado pela explicação


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2017 às 12:34)

As nevadas por Portugal estão condenadas..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (22 Jan 2017 às 12:50)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> As nevadas por Portugal estão condenadas..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk




A história diz - nos que até meados de Abril ainda podem cair bons nevões. 
Basta olhar para o ano passado. 

Aliás, no sotavento algarvio caíram uns bons flocos, algo que, não sendo inédito, não é habitual. 

Algo me diz que no Norte e Centro ainda vamos ver bons nevões este ano.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2017 às 14:08)

james disse:


> A história diz - nos que até meados de Abril ainda podem cair bons nevões.
> Basta olhar para o ano passado.
> 
> Aliás, no sotavento algarvio caíram uns bons flocos, algo que, não sendo inédito, não é habitual.
> ...


James a queda de neve aqui no litoral norte ocorreu em Janeiro isto num passado recente..
Espero que fevereiro traga  aqueles aguaceiros invernoso 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2017 às 18:05)

Há neste momento uma depressão colossal no Pacífico Norte. Daqui a algumas horas será de dia. Os curiosos podem acompanhá-la aqui ou aqui.

Esta é uma região em que poderosas tempestades ocorrem ocasionalmente. Recentemente foram batidos recordes.


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2017 às 19:43)

António josé Sales disse:


> orion muito obrigado pela explicação



Voltando às plumas tropicais, rios atmosféricos e chuva pesada...

Todo o território português (mas especialmente os Açores e o centro-norte de PT continental) tem a (in)felicidade de serem bastante condicionados pelo anticiclone no que concerne à chuva. Hoje o G. Ocidental está a ser afetado por uma pluma tropical vinda diretamente dos trópicos...






... mas o cavado que se vai formar daqui a 2/3 dias trará ar das Caraíbas:






É uma mera curiosidade porque não há 2 plumas iguais. Depende não só da água precipitável mas também da humidade relativa, do lift...

Publico isso só para se ter uma perspetiva. A chuva mais intensa modelada no continente pelo GFS, como já escrevi, está associada a uma pluma bastante 'fina':






As plumas podem viajar grandes distâncias. Às vezes os períodos de chuva intensos no continente vêm de plumas com uma configuração semelhante a esta...






... em que o ar quente das Caraíbas atravessa o Atlântico, passa perto ou sobre os Açores com pouca ou nenhuma chuva (porque depende de outros fatores) e criam mini-dilúvios no centro-norte continental. Algo semelhante ocorre periodicamente na Califórnia (e chama-se Expresso Ananás).

Há muitas outras questões associadas a este assunto e há que saber distinguir os conceitos. Água precipitável é diferente de humidade relativa. Geralmente usa-se rio atmosférico e pluma tropical como sinónimos mas pessoalmente uso o primeiro termo para designar situações em que o movimento atmosférico assume contornos muito salientes e o segundo para designar a índole do ar. Às vezes pode-se tornar confuso (porventura por minha culpa). Na sinótica não se usam os termos mas sim as 'frentes'.

Repito que os rios atmosféricos podem ser usados erradamente para se dizer que não existe aquecimento global (tanto podem trazer chuvisco como chuva catastrófica). As duas coisas até complementam-se já que quanto mais quente for o ar mais vapor de água consegue conter. Como tal, os rios atmosféricos no futuro podem trazer chuva tão ou mais catastrófica que agora. Muita chuva em pouco tempo também não é grande solução para secas.


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Jan 2017 às 20:01)

orion mais uma vez obrigado, já vi que temos aqui um especialista em meteorologia.


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2017 às 20:08)

António josé Sales disse:


> orion mais uma vez obrigado, já vi que temos aqui um especialista em meteorologia.



Amador autodidata com alguns erros (uns mais crassos do que outros) no historial


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Jan 2017 às 20:13)

Cá está ela!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jonas (23 Jan 2017 às 07:53)

Boa saida do ECM.
O GFS tambem pareceme que esta a melhorar.


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Jan 2017 às 08:24)

Os modelos estao bastante bons restanos saber se nao vao cortar na precepitacao a ultima da hora


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2017 às 08:31)

Vamos lá ver se chove algo de jeito nos próximos dias:


----------



## criz0r (23 Jan 2017 às 10:19)

Apesar de ainda faltar alguns dias o cenário é optimista tendo em conta o que temos tido,

Arpege:






GFS






O Litoral Oeste Galego poderia presenciar uma situação agressiva no que toca ao valor de rajada,


----------



## james (23 Jan 2017 às 10:39)

Este Inverno tem sido fantástico em termos de temperaturas mínimas.  Já registei desde  21 de  Dezembro  13 dias com temperatura mínima negativa, 7 dos quais consecutivos. 

Agora só faltava uma mudança de padrão à maneira e, de forma inesperada, tínhamos um inverno para recordar.


----------



## bartotaveira (23 Jan 2017 às 10:44)

Então o inverno não estava já perdido??


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2017 às 10:46)




----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jan 2017 às 10:54)

Não gostei desta saída do GFS... esfuma-se tudo no mar.


----------



## james (23 Jan 2017 às 10:56)

Com a cautela devida, pois ainda a mais de 200 horas,  mas o cenário, segundo os modelos, para o início de Fevereiro é agreste, com umas belas depressões com forte cavamento e uns belos nevões.

Espero que os modelos não cortem tudo mais para a frente, a mudança de padrão ainda não me parece garantida.
A frente desta semana, que chegou a ser modelado como uma frente com uns bons acumulados, agora não parece ter grande atividade nem grandes acumulados.

Enquanto o AA   não abandonar a sua posição das últimas semanas, há  sempre o risco dos modelos cortar tudo.


----------



## james (23 Jan 2017 às 10:58)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não gostei desta saída do GFS... esfuma-se tudo no mar.




A mudança parece que está a querer ser adiada outra vez acima das 200 horas. 
Também não gostei desta saída do GFS.


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2017 às 11:00)

Eu até acho razoável esta próxima  frente, não será ela que vai salvar o mês pois tinham que cair cento e muitos milímetros  para o mês acabar na média por aqui, mas é melhor que nada


----------



## james (23 Jan 2017 às 11:04)

Eu espero estar enganado, mas vejo esta frente a fugir - nos de saída em saída, segundo o GFS.
Embora também esteja a reforçar a instabilidade mais para a frente ( mas ainda a demasiada distância para ser algo já de muito consistente) .


----------



## james (23 Jan 2017 às 11:06)

O ECM está melhor. Continua a apostar numa mudança de padrão. O GFS também, mas só para o início de Fevereiro.


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2017 às 11:10)

james disse:


> O ECM está melhor. Continua a apostar numa mudança de padrão. O GFS também, mas só para o início de Fevereiro.



Bastante razoável o ECMWF em termos de precipitação


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jan 2017 às 11:16)

james disse:


> Com a cautela devida, pois ainda a mais de 200 horas,  mas o cenário, segundo os modelos, para o início de Fevereiro é agreste, com umas belas depressões com forte cavamento e uns belos nevões.
> 
> Espero que os modelos não cortem tudo mais para a frente, a mudança de padrão ainda não me parece garantida.
> A frente desta semana, que chegou a ser modelado como uma frente com uns bons acumulados, agora não parece ter grande atividade nem grandes acumulados.
> ...



Nem vale a pena... o GFS nem a 48/72 horas está estável quanto mais a 200 horas...
Se pudesse pedir um desejo pedia que estivessemos sempre a +180 horas do ponto atual... eramos felizes... como não é possível... é apenas ilusão...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jan 2017 às 11:54)

Previsão significativa do IPMA com neve para Bragança para 4ª feira!
Rigor senhores! Rigor!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2017 às 11:55)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Previsão significativa do IPMA com neve para Bragança para 4ª feira!
> Rigor senhores! Rigor!


Por acaso o Yahoo tb coloca neve..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (23 Jan 2017 às 11:59)

Há previsão de neve para quinta acima dos 1000 metros, julgo eu.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jan 2017 às 12:00)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Por acaso o Yahoo tb coloca neve..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



A descritiva é esta...

Previsão para 4ª feira, 25.janeiro.2017
Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado no litoral
oeste a partir da manhã e estendendo-se às restantes regiões a partir
da tarde.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva no litoral das
regiões Norte e Centro a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado (20 a 30 km/h)
do quadrante sul no litoral oeste a partir da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Formação de gelo e geada, em especial nas regiões do interior.

_Atualizado a 23 de janeiro de 2017 às 11:11 UTC
_
Não bate a bota com a perdigota...


----------



## Lightning (23 Jan 2017 às 15:39)

No meio disto tudo só sei que faltam menos de 6 meses para o verão (em data, pois acredito que as temperaturas dignas dessa estação cheguem muito antes )

Só de saber que os dias estão cada vez maiores e que os dias de frio estão cada vez mais perto do fim (sem ofensa aos apaixonados pelo frio ) é uma sensação bastante boa.

Venham as noites tropicais (em dose moderada.....) convidativas a um passinho de dança num bailarico ou a uma boa noite de conversa numa esplanada. E melhor que tudo, as festas locais.

P.S.: Acho que estou com a síndrome JSCPNC (já só consigo pensar no calor) 

Ai a minha vida...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jan 2017 às 15:53)

A sorte que tens... nasceste no sitio certo...
Aí daremos cartas... nem o gregos, turcos, cipriotas... nos fazem sombra! 

Infelizmente o anormal tornou-se banal... tivemos 2 dias de temperaturas de inverno completamente naturais mas que dado estes novos tempos parecem-nos algo extraordinário quando não o são.
Não houve vaga de frio alguma... a seca continua a agravar-se, neve só no canal memória, frio e geadas, algum... nos locais do costume e graças à inversão térmica, não fosse isso então... era o marasmo total. 
Falar em Inverno memorável deixa-me perplexo... será que recordam 1997?


----------



## Paulo H (23 Jan 2017 às 15:58)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não houve vaga de frio alguma... a seca continua a agravar-se, neve só no canal memória, frio e geadas, algum...



Exceto a neve no Algarve e na Madeira.


----------



## james (23 Jan 2017 às 16:05)

O sol , o calor , a seca , tudo a arder é que é bom ...

Enfim , é o país que temos...


----------



## Zulo (23 Jan 2017 às 16:10)

Tudo a arder não é culpa (apenas)do clima,é também da má prevenção..

Ainda bem que há diversidade de gostos no fórum,e já assim é há anos,quem acompanha isto há muito tempo já devia saber que estes "desejos" são exporádicos e se vier calor o pessoal pergunta logo quando é que chove...

Venha a chuva,como eu já havia dito há uma semana(tenho de jogar os euromilhoes) que hão-de ser só 2 ou 3 dias... O que precisamos é de precipitação certa e durante vários dias,que não sature os solos que estão frágeis devido ao tempo seco que temos tido..o resto logo veremos,este hábito de culpar o aquecimento global por tudo,acho que é já em demasia..Efeitos são na India,e em países de 3º mundo,aqui pouco notamos isso..


----------



## james (23 Jan 2017 às 16:23)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A sorte que tens... nasceste no sitio certo...
> Aí daremos cartas... nem o gregos, turcos, cipriotas... nos fazem sombra!
> 
> Infelizmente o anormal tornou-se banal... tivemos 2 dias de temperaturas de inverno completamente naturais mas que dado estes novos tempos parecem-nos algo extraordinário quando não o são.
> ...




Para quem gosta de seca eterna este inverno está fantástico , não sei de que se queixam ...


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2017 às 16:34)

james disse:


> Para quem gosta de seca eterna este inverno está fantástico , não sei de que se queixam ...


Queixam-se porque está frio e só querem o calor para ir para a praia, piscina etc. Mais parece que o clima de Portugal nunca foi de chuva e frio, para as pessoas de hoje em dia, o frio e a chuva é algo anormal do nosso clima pois aparece um dia mais invernoso e queixam-se logo. O facto de grande parte da população já não viver dependente da agricultura faz logo toda a diferença. Sou diferente de muita gente porque gosto da meteorologia e também ainda tenho familiares que se dedicam à agricultura e sei perfeitamente o quão mau é ter invernos destes, já pouca gente pensa isso.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Jan 2017 às 16:35)

O GFS está a começar a ficar tão bom como o ECM, parece que finalmente teremos a tão desejada mudança de padrão, mas temos de ver com as devidas cautelas, ainda pode mudar...


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jan 2017 às 16:38)

Tenham calma que o calor há-de chegar, para quem gosta só de calor e secura o nosso país é cada vez melhor, já não temos só 3 meses de verão, chegamos a ter 4 e 5 meses...


----------



## luky (23 Jan 2017 às 16:38)

Nao eh normal ter aqui zero graus ah noite nem sequer tantos dias com temperaturas muito baixas (fiquei com a casa a 12° e deve ficar assim por semanas...). Tambem nao eh normal ter 40° no verao.
Invernos secos dá nestes dias de gelo, antigamente (no meu tempo) chovia mais no inverno e havia por isso temps mais amenas. Agora a chuva fica-se mais pelo outono e este outono nao foi mau por aqui. 
Espero apenas um fevereiro chuvoso e a primavera já a partir de março... Mas acho que março ainda vai ter algum frio :/


----------



## james (23 Jan 2017 às 16:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Queixam-se porque está frio e só querem o calor para ir para a praia, piscina etc. Mais parece que o clima de Portugal nunca foi de chuva e frio, para as pessoas de hoje em dia, o frio e a chuva é algo anormal do nosso clima pois aparece um dia mais invernoso e queixam-se logo. O facto de grande parte da população já não viver dependente da agricultura faz logo toda a diferença. Sou diferente de muita gente porque gosto da meteorologia e também ainda tenho familiares que se dedicam à agricultura e sei perfeitamente o quão mau é ter invernos destes, já pouca gente pensa isso.




Sim, já nem se trata apenas de gostos. 
Ainda não veio inverno a sério e já querem sol e calor, chega a ser ridículo... 

Há gente que só quando começar a ser abastecida  pela cisterna dos bombeiros é que vai ver como a chuva é necessária.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2017 às 16:47)

james disse:


> Sim, já nem se trata apenas de gostos.
> Ainda não veio inverno a sério e já querem sol e calor, chega a ser ridículo...
> 
> Há gente que só quando começar a ser abastecida  pela cisterna dos bombeiros é que vai ver como a chuva é necessária.


Ainda hoje, umas pessoas me disseram que só já querem o verão porque está muito frio e que podia ser sempre verão.  e depois eu perguntei como é que ia ser quando não houver água nos recursos hídricos, até agora não recebi qualquer resposta. Enfim!


----------



## james (23 Jan 2017 às 16:53)

Bela saída do GFS.


----------



## Dan (23 Jan 2017 às 16:58)

Invernos secos não são, de modo algum, inéditos no nosso clima. Meses secos no inverno até costumam ser particularmente frios. Não é uma questão de gostos, é o que é. Utilizando apenas dados deste século, o mês mais frio, por estas bandas, foi dezembro de 2001. Nesse mês só choveu nos últimos dois dias. Outros meses particularmente frios; janeiro e fevereiro de 2005, com 13mm cada um. O inverno de 2011/2012, quase sem chuva de dezembro a março, Sendo que, fevereiro de 2012, que aqui teve 0mm, apresentou o segundo valor mais baixo da temperatura média das mínimas desde 1931.

Por aqui, este janeiro está com uma forte anomalia negativa no valor da temperatura média das mínimas, mas ainda faltam vários dias para o mês acabar.


----------



## jonas (23 Jan 2017 às 16:59)

james disse:


> Bela saída do GFS.



Acho que no geral aumentou um pouco a precipitaçao e diminui a cota de neve no final do evento para os 700-900 m.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2017 às 17:02)

A frente de quinta/sexta está cada vez melhor, venha ela que tanto falta faz


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Jan 2017 às 17:04)

joralentejano disse:


> Ainda hoje, umas pessoas me disseram que só já querem o verão porque está muito frio e que podia ser sempre verão.  e depois eu perguntei como é que ia ser quando não houver água nos recursos hídricos, até agora não recebi qualquer resposta. Enfim!


Tens toda a razão joralentejano, poucas são as pessoas que dão valor á chuva, a maioria quer é estar com a tolha estendida na praia e apanhar sol.
Ainda assim nem tudo é mau, conheço 2 ou 3 pessoas que apesar de não gostem de chuva, sabem que ela faz falta, menos mal.


----------



## Snifa (23 Jan 2017 às 17:54)

james disse:


> Bela saída do GFS.



Não está má, se chover isto que vai mostrando e até ao dia 2 de Fevereiro, já não é mau:


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Jan 2017 às 18:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Ainda hoje, umas pessoas me disseram que só já querem o verão porque está muito frio e que podia ser sempre verão.  e depois eu perguntei como é que ia ser quando não houver água nos recursos hídricos, até agora não recebi qualquer resposta. Enfim!



E bem podes esperar pela resposta sentado as pessoas são extremamente incultas não têm noção absolutamente nenhuma de quão importante é a chuva
O que eu fazia a essa gente era pô-las no deserto durante uma semana, podia ser que assim  dessem o devido valor á água!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Por falar em água!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jan 2017 às 18:36)

Destas é que eu gosto... e com estas se pode ver neve nos locais habituais... Boas frentes... bons pós frontais... chuva primeiro... aguaceiros e neve depois... 
Oxalá se cumpra!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Jan 2017 às 18:40)

Vejam o Espanha Direto agora na TVE1 TDT ou 201 Zon... 
Isolados pela neve em Terruel.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (23 Jan 2017 às 18:51)

Parece que agora se vai estabelecer a circulação zonal.  . É o que se precisa.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Jan 2017 às 19:01)

Uma coisa são gostos pessoais, outra é racionalidade. A chuva é necessária. Quando ela não cai, isso paga-se de maneiras distintas. É próprio de seres racionais entenderem que a chuva é desejável que apareça no tempo devido. Querer calor e sol em Janeiro, quando o país está seco, é tão irracional como querer trombas de água quando está tudo já inundado. Se olhássemos todos um pouco menos para o nosso umbigo, o mundo era um sitio melhor para se viver. Dito isto, ainda bem que o ser humano não manda no tempo. Era mais uma razão para nos guerrearmos.


----------



## Orion (23 Jan 2017 às 20:53)

Como previsões e opiniões são por vezes difíceis de ficar separadas, este tópico - de opinião - está a aglutinar os tópicos da previsão tanto a curto como a médio prazo.

---

Para terminar a publicação...



Orion disse:


> ... em que o ar quente das Caraíbas atravessa o Atlântico, passa perto ou sobre os Açores com pouca ou nenhuma chuva (porque depende de outros fatores) e criam mini-dilúvios no centro-norte continental. Algo semelhante ocorre periodicamente na Califórnia (e chama-se Expresso Ananás).





Orion disse:


> Repito que os rios atmosféricos podem ser usados erradamente para se dizer que não existe aquecimento global (tanto podem trazer chuvisco como chuva catastrófica). As duas coisas até complementam-se já que quanto mais quente for o ar mais vapor de água consegue conter. Como tal, os rios atmosféricos no futuro podem trazer chuva tão ou mais catastrófica que agora. Muita chuva em pouco tempo também não é grande solução para secas.



A Califórnia foi afetada por mais uma pluma tropical de curta duração. Animação de VA aqui.






Alguns recordes foram batidos.



> The National Weather Service had warned that the system could be among the strongest storms in years, and it delivered.
> 
> Long Beach Airport received 3.87 inches of rain by 5 p.m. Sunday, breaking the all-time daily record for rainfall. Los Angeles Airport got 2.78 inches, another single-day record.



1 polegada/inch = 25.4 milímetros.






A neve nas montanhas, responsável por 1/3 da água consumida no estado, recuperou bastante. Ainda assim persiste alguma seca (severa e excecional) no sul.


----------



## james (23 Jan 2017 às 22:05)

Bela saída do ECM.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2017 às 22:07)

O ECM melhora e o GFS piora (falo pela minha zona) a saída das 18z do GFS retirou bastante precipitação em quase toda a região sul no evento de quinta/sexta, passou de 23mm para 8mm. Já o ECM mantem-se bastante bom, prevendo 26mm, ainda tudo muito incerto mas penso que a chuva já é garantida. Veremos as próximas saídas.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (23 Jan 2017 às 22:30)

Provavelmente já existe há bastante tempo, mas eu só a descobri agora e estou a gostar...Fica a sugestão:* https://www.windytv.com*


----------



## james (24 Jan 2017 às 09:29)

A última saída do GFS podia ficar assim,  não lhe mexia mais... 

É que tem todos os ingredientes: chuva, vento, trovoadas e neve.

Vamos lá a ver, quando a esmola é muita...


----------



## dopedagain (24 Jan 2017 às 09:34)

james disse:


> A última saída do GFS podia ficar assim,  não lhe mexia mais...
> 
> É que tem todos os ingredientes: chuva, vento, trovoadas e neve.
> 
> Vamos lá a ver, quando a esmola é muita...


esta já não deve fugir james... Sabado lá estarei no manto branco!


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jan 2017 às 09:37)

james disse:


> A última saída do GFS podia ficar assim,  não lhe mexia mais...
> 
> É que tem todos os ingredientes: chuva, vento, trovoadas e neve.
> 
> Vamos lá a ver, quando a esmola é muita...


Além disso, podemos vir a ter vários dias de chuva, o que é bom para atenuar a  seca.


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Jan 2017 às 10:30)

A run das 6 do GFS está fantástica, nem mexia mais


----------



## Snifa (24 Jan 2017 às 10:42)

Que bela depressão:


----------



## Snifa (24 Jan 2017 às 10:47)

Acumulações previstas até às 240 horas, assim sim


----------



## james (24 Jan 2017 às 10:59)

As saídas quer do ECM quer do GFS estão espetaculares. 

Até prevem duas entradas frias de NO suficientemente fortes para poder levar neve a cotas médias.


----------



## dopedagain (24 Jan 2017 às 11:04)

james disse:


> As saídas quer do ECM quer do GFS estão espetaculares.
> 
> Até prevem duas entradas frias de NO suficientemente fortes para poder levar neve a cotas médias.


esperemos que a normalidade volte... já é mais que altura!!


----------



## Nando Costa (24 Jan 2017 às 11:25)

Boas e aí está a mudança de padrão tão desejada por todos nós. Para quem dava o inverno perdido em termos de chuva, enganou-se, fevereiro promete ser chuvoso, sobretudo a norte e centro, mas também o sul verá o abençoado líquido e ainda temos a primavera que a norte e centro conseguem ser bem regadas por vezes, para recuperar parte da seca de dezembro e janeiro. Depois deste frio janeiro, vai saber bem um período mais ou menos longo de chuva e instabilidade. Como vêm é possível, o padrão mudar a meio do inverno. Ainda vai a tempo. Bem haja.


----------



## Intruso (24 Jan 2017 às 11:29)

Que venha a neve, que é disso que tenho saudades, a locais onde a poucas vezes vai. Penafiel e Maia


----------



## criz0r (24 Jan 2017 às 12:33)

Prefiro olhar neste momento para o ECMWF,






A madrugada e manhã de 6ªfeira promete!


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Jan 2017 às 12:40)

Que saídas  espectaculares até dá gosto que velha a chuva a potes que já tenho saudades!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dopedagain (24 Jan 2017 às 13:17)

António josé Sales disse:


> Que saídas  espectaculares até dá gosto que velha a chuva a potes que já tenho saudades!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bom de mais... até custa a acreditar, mas o espaço temporal já é bastante curto  já não deve haver grandes variações


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Jan 2017 às 13:49)

dopedagain disse:


> Bom de mais... até custa a acreditar, mas o espaço temporal já é bastante curto  já não deve haver grandes variações


O espaço temporal é bastante curto ou seja vamos ter chuva e será forte e persistente segundo o ipma mal posso esperar, que venha a instabilidade que já estou farto desta pasmaceira e esperemos que este cenário de chuva continue nas próximas semanas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bom bom era termos neve á cota zero porque eu nunca vi neve.


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2017 às 13:59)

Belos modelos para termos fortes temporais de vento e chuva, principalmente ali para os primeiros dias de Fevereiro... para neve não está famoso apenas vai cair nos locais habituais mas em boas quantidades na estrela... Venha a chuva com fartura toda que cair é pouca...


----------



## james (24 Jan 2017 às 14:32)

António josé Sales disse:


> O espaço temporal é bastante curto ou seja vamos ter chuva e será forte e persistente segundo o ipma mal posso esperar, que venha a instabilidade que já estou farto desta pasmaceira e esperemos que este cenário de chuva continue nas próximas semanas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Bom bom era termos neve á cota zero porque eu nunca vi neve.




Neve a cota zero tivemos a nossa oportunidade na semana passada, mas não tivemos sorte... 


Muitas vezes as depressões cavadas de NO conseguem trazer a neve a cotas relativamente baixas. Para o início de Fevereiro parece haver algum potencial...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Jan 2017 às 14:39)

Neve a cotas baixas e não peço mais nada.


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Jan 2017 às 15:53)

james disse:


> Neve a cota zero tivemos a nossa oportunidade na semana passada, mas não tivemos sorte...
> 
> 
> Muitas vezes as depressões cavadas de NO conseguem trazer a neve a cotas relativamente baixas. Para o início de Fevereiro parece haver algum potencial...


Esperemos que assim seja !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Jan 2017 às 16:02)

Hmm não vejo nada de especial relativamente a neve...700 M para sexta... se tivermos no mês de fevereiro cota 400 já fico contentissimo!!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Jan 2017 às 16:15)

Pra já neve no solo só acima dos 1000/1100 metros, podemos ver neve sem acumulação a 700 metros na sexta feira ao fim do dia na zona do Gerês / Larouco em Montesinho, Nogueira... desceria aos 900 metros...
Não se prevê neve em nenhuma capital de distrito de momento, apenas em Montalegre poderá nevar, quer na vila quer no concelho... quanto ao resto não inventem! 
Aguardemos as próximas saídas.


----------



## Paulo H (24 Jan 2017 às 16:44)

Ainda mais, olhando para o aspeto da depressão cavada, deve levar grande aporte de humidade e vento a todos os níveis. Digamos que é possível ocorrerem surpresas durante 1h se tanto, nos locais onde o frio esteja instalado há vários dias. 

Desculpem o pessimismo, para já o mais importante é a chuva, que nos faz falta!


----------



## mhenriques (24 Jan 2017 às 16:57)

Boas, penso que esteja a fazer 11 anos, que vimos neve onde não se previa, pode ser que tenhamos surpresas no fim de semana.


----------



## luky (24 Jan 2017 às 16:57)

Pois a chuva vem aí e com ela o aquecimento destas horriveis temperaturas minimas. 
Hoje mais um dia bom de praia - aqui a praia é todo o ano, sobrerudo para aquecer no imverno, desde que haja sol.
O pessoal da neve deveria esforçar-se e fazer uma excursão a Granada, Picos da europa ou assim que há lá em abundancia.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jan 2017 às 17:06)

Falar em praia, quando estamos em seca... sem mais comentários.
Venha a chuva que tanta falta faz


----------



## james (24 Jan 2017 às 17:51)

Eu gosto é de ver aqueles verões húmidos que lixam a praia aos fanáticos da torradeira. 

Também há gente que vai mergulhar no inverno no mar no Norte da Europa. Há maluquinhos para tudo.... 

De resto que venha a chuva, a  neve e o frio ( muito de preferência) que dias de sol a fio no inverno não interessam para nada.


----------



## luky (24 Jan 2017 às 17:57)

Sim, no verão deve-se evitar a praia. 
Só para banhos de preferencia com sueste.


----------



## WMeteo (24 Jan 2017 às 18:33)

mhenriques disse:


> Boas, penso que esteja a fazer 11 anos, que vimos neve onde não se previa, pode ser que tenhamos surpresas no fim de semana.



Foi de facto à 11 anos, mais precisamente a 29 de Janeiro de 2006.


----------



## dopedagain (24 Jan 2017 às 19:50)

james disse:


> Eu gosto é de ver aqueles verões húmidos que lixam a praia aos fanáticos da torradeira.
> 
> Também há gente que vai mergulhar no inverno no mar no Norte da Europa. Há maluquinhos para tudo....
> 
> De resto que venha a chuva, a  neve e o frio ( muito de preferência) que dias de sol a fio no inverno não interessam para nada.



Creio que tudo é bom na sua devida altura. Mas das coisas mais belas que podemos ver, é sem duvida uma montanha pintada de branco um bosque, uma forte geada com tudo congelado... Sentir a força da natureza e sentirmos nos pequeninos perante ela.


----------



## jonas (24 Jan 2017 às 20:15)

Talvez seja desta que a instabilidade se vai impor...o que eu sei é que ja estou farto deste tempo,e na estação do ano em que estamos, com o pais em seca , as pessoas deviam compreender minimamente a situação....


No pos-frontal do evento que se azivinha, em que a cota descerá aos 800m, vai ser lindo, depois de quase 2 meses ver algumas serras bem branquinhas.
Vamos ver...


----------



## james (24 Jan 2017 às 20:18)

dopedagain disse:


> Creio que tudo é bom na sua devida altura. Mas das coisas mais belas que podemos ver, é sem duvida uma montanha pintada de branco um bosque, uma forte geada com tudo congelado... Sentir a força da natureza e sentirmos nos pequeninos perante ela.




Vamos ver se Fevereiro nos traz aquelas depressões de NO bem cavadas, com bastante ar frio associado  e prós - frontais prolongados, capazes de gerar queda de neve a altitudes de 400/500 m e água - neve à cota 0. 

Como seria bom...


----------



## james (24 Jan 2017 às 20:20)

jonas disse:


> Talvez seja desta que a instabilidade se vai impor...o que eu sei é que ja estou farto deste tempo,e na estação do ano em que estamos, com o pais em seca , as pessoas deviam compreender minimamente a situação....
> 
> 
> No pos-frontal do evento que se azivinha, em que a cota descerá aos 800m, vai ser lindo, depois de quase 2 meses ver algumas serras bem branquinhas.
> Vamos ver...



Para a próxima semana outra depressão interessante se avizinha.
Mas uma de cada vez...￼


----------



## Cesar (24 Jan 2017 às 20:27)

Que venha com tudo um pouco.


----------



## Orion (24 Jan 2017 às 20:35)

Dentro de alguns dias a circulação zonal estará de regresso, podendo esta dinâmica persistir durante a próxima semana. A mudança de padrão fará com que as plumas tropicais cheguem ao continente, estando associada às mesmas uma convergência mais significativa. Por outras palavras, ocorrerá chuva 







Por agora o padrão atmosférico continuará a ser desfavorável para a Madeira. Já para os Açores, a severidade do tempo também dependerá da configuração atmosférica em altitude, sendo ainda cedo para avançar com mais pormenores. 

Como exercício especulativo, aqui fica a chuva modelada pelo GFS 12z até dia 31.


----------



## qwerl (24 Jan 2017 às 20:44)

james disse:


> Para a próxima semana outra depressão interessante se avizinha.
> Mas uma de cada vez...￼



É esta? 





Há um pouco de tudo nos ensembles do GFS 





















Estas são as melhores, mas há mais no entanto aconselho darem uma vista de olhos aos ensembles do GFS, é sempre bonito de se ver

Podem escolher


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Jan 2017 às 21:03)

qwerl disse:


> É esta?


Excelentes depressões bastante cavadas espero que nos afectem com tudo o que tiverem!!!!!!!!(sem causar grandes prejuízos)


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jan 2017 às 21:10)

António josé Sales disse:


> Excelentes depressões bastante cavadas espero que nos afectem com tudo o que tiverem!!!!!!!!(sem causar grandes prejuízos)


Poderia causar principalmente devido ao vento:
rajadas previstas para esse dia:




Mesmo assim não é pior que o Gong, se o aguentámos também aguentaríamos esta 
Como é óbvio ainda falta muito tempo e até poderá desaparecer (ou não), vamos acompanhando.


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Jan 2017 às 21:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Poderia causar principalmente devido ao vento:
> rajadas previstas para esse dia:


Pois é bastante vento mas tal como dizes ainda falta algum tempo pode ser que o vento não chegue a esses valores pessoalmente interessa-me muito mais a chuva que o vento!!!!!!!!! ,no entanto também gosto daquelas tempestades com vento chuva e trovoada á mistura! é um espectáculo só que causa estragos.


----------



## Snifa (25 Jan 2017 às 08:38)

Bom dia, 

acumulações generosas até ao fim do mês segundo o GFS, e com o Noroeste em claro destaque


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2017 às 09:08)

Modelos a piorar infelizmente  já os vi bem mais tempestuosos que agora...


----------



## james (25 Jan 2017 às 10:05)

As últimas saídas do ECM e GFS continuam


----------



## criz0r (25 Jan 2017 às 10:26)

O GFS ligeiramente melhor do que ontem,


----------



## miguel (25 Jan 2017 às 10:54)

melhorou bem esta saída do GFS, chuvas mais bem repartidas


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Jan 2017 às 11:20)

Finalmente quebrou o AA!!! Vamos ter finalmente a tão desejada mudança de padrão.
Creio que ainda vamos a tempo de ter uns bons eventos


----------



## Snifa (25 Jan 2017 às 11:31)

GFS 06 z até às 240 horas ( 4 de Fevereiro)


----------



## cova beira (25 Jan 2017 às 11:56)

olhando para os modelos mesoscalares, diria que o ipma vai falhar a cota de neve para amanhã, em minha opinião a cota rondará os 1000 m podendo até estar abaixo aqui nesta região.


----------



## james (25 Jan 2017 às 12:38)

3 dias  seguidos com previsão de chuva forte, vento forte, neve e granizo... 

Já não me lembrava de uma previsão assim... ￼


----------



## Norther (25 Jan 2017 às 12:49)

cova beira disse:


> olhando para os modelos mesoscalares, diria que o ipma vai falhar a cota de neve para amanhã, em minha opinião a cota rondará os 1000 m podendo até estar abaixo aqui nesta região.




Pelo menos à frio acumulado e durante o dia de quinta o vento pode ser do quadrante SE fraco, e teremos em algumas horas temperaturas ao nível dos 1400m  identicas a cota 1000m.
Também na sexta a cota deverá rondar os 1000m com a entrada da iso 0ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Jan 2017 às 12:57)

cova beira disse:


> olhando para os modelos mesoscalares, diria que o ipma vai falhar a cota de neve para amanhã, em minha opinião a cota rondará os 1000 m podendo até estar abaixo aqui nesta região.



Na vossa região a cota poderá descer aos 800m na sexta feira de manhã, boas acmulações acima dos 1000/1200 metros. Esqueçam a estancia... se conseguirem chegar às Penhas será uma sorte.

A norte a cota pode descer um pouco mais até aos 700m, vai acumular bem acima dos 1000/1200 metros.

Norte:

http://www.meteoexploration.com/forecasts/Nevosa/

S. Estrela:

http://www.meteoexploration.com/forecasts/Serra-da-Estrela/


----------



## Guedes 114 (25 Jan 2017 às 13:14)

*Informação meteorológica relevante*
De acordo com a informação disponibilizada pelo IPMA, não se prevêem alterações significativas nas condições meteorológicas para as próximas 24 horas. Destaca-se para 5ªfeira 26/01 o seguinte:
 - Ocorrência de precipitação, por vezes, forte durante a manhã (até 10 mm/3 horas).
 - Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela, descendo gradualmente a cota para os 1200/1400metros.
 - Vento de quadrante sul, soprando forte (até 45 km/h) no litoral, com rajadas até 80 km/h durante a manhã de 5ªfeira, e forte (até 55 km/h) nas terras altas, com rajadas até 90 km/h.


----------



## Norther (25 Jan 2017 às 13:54)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Na vossa região a cota poderá descer aos 800m na sexta feira de manhã, boas acmulações acima dos 1000/1200 metros. Esqueçam a estancia... se conseguirem chegar às Penhas será uma sorte.
> 
> A norte a cota pode descer um pouco mais até aos 700m, vai acumular bem acima dos 1000/1200 metros.
> 
> ...




vamos ver, como sexta já teremos vento do Atlântico, mais húmido, a cota pode não descer tanto


----------



## jonas (25 Jan 2017 às 19:07)

Acho que o ECM e o GFS estao muito identicos ate as 240h.
Acho que ainda vamos ter bons eventos.


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Jan 2017 às 21:47)




----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2017 às 23:27)

Pequenas alterações na posição do anticiclone e, nos próximos 5 dias (GFS12z), e ...






... os Açores têm menos chuva. Mas certamente virá muita humidade


----------



## james (26 Jan 2017 às 07:46)

Impressionante a última saída do GFS.


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2017 às 09:27)

Até às 240 horas, mais de 300 mm em certas zonas do Noroeste, venha ela


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Jan 2017 às 09:33)

Cenário extremo de ondulação previsto pelo GFS daqui a uma semana:






Ondulação a chegar à Costa Ocidental com +10 m e períodos na ordem dos 20 segundos, ia ser um evento com potencial próximo ao do Hércules em 2014 .

Tudo devido a uma ciclogénese explosiva no Atlântico, muito cavada, que é já prevista por vários modelos. Claro que a intensidade e o trajecto exacto da mesma ainda estão bastante indefinidos e é bastante provável que o cenário seja desagravado entretanto. 






O ECM coloca a depressão ligeiramente menos cavada e mais a Norte, o que diminuiria a altura significativa das ondas. Apesar das incertezas na intensidade, parece certo que vamos ter 1/2 semanas (no mínimo, com o mar bem tempestuoso, além a chuva, tudo resultado do estabelecimento de uma circulação zonal a latitudes mais baixas que o normal. Finalmente o AA dá tréguas por uns tempos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Jan 2017 às 09:42)

Cotas de neve... prefiro a AEMET ao IPMA...

6ª feira:

"Nuboso o cubierto. Lluvias débiles y chubascos generalizados, que serán persistentes y algo más intensos en la fachada atlántica. *Cota de nieve en torno a 900-1100 metros descendiendo por la tarde a 800-900 y hasta 700 al final del día*. Temperaturas en descenso. Heladas débiles en el sureste. Viento del sur y suroeste, flojo en el interior rolando a oeste y suroeste."


----------



## james (26 Jan 2017 às 09:48)

Com as previsões atuais dos modelos, penso que a Região da Peneda - Gerês chegaria facilmente aos 400/500 mm  de precipitação nos próximos 10 dias. 

Noutro âmbito, já há muito tempo que os modelos vêm delineando uma ciclogenese explosiva para o início de Fevereiro, vamos ver se se confirma ou não...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jan 2017 às 10:07)

Ora tanto choraram por chuva que agora até se vão encher dela...

Vamos lá chorar por neve a cotas baixas  pode ser q também resulte

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (26 Jan 2017 às 10:20)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Ora tanto choraram por chuva que agora até se vão encher dela...
> 
> Vamos lá chorar por neve a cotas baixas  pode ser q também resulte
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk




Da parte que me toca pode chover até ao Verão, que não me farto.

Neve à cota 0 já tivemos a nossa hipótese e não tivemos sorte. 
Mas ainda podemos ter uns bons nevões a cotas médias ou até médias baixas, quem sabe, vai depender do número e do potencial de entradas de NO que aparecer...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jan 2017 às 12:04)

As entradas de NO trazem sempre basrange humidade o que influência na cota de bebê mas vamos ver a 2 anos numa entrada de NO tivemos neve a 500 M com direito a blitz. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Jan 2017 às 15:46)

Boas. Há alguma forma de fazer um pluviómetro artesanal ou qualquer coisa semelhante para comparar com os dados da minha estação? Estou um pouco desconfiado do acumulado que está a dar apenas 12mm apesar de estar a chover bem desde as 8:30...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jan 2017 às 16:09)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas. Há alguma forma de fazer um pluviómetro artesanal ou qualquer coisa semelhante para comparar com os dados da minha estação? Estou um pouco desconfiado do acumulado que está a dar apenas 12mm apesar de estar a chover bem desde as 8:30...


Há, vê este video um  pluviômetro caseiro, fácil de fazer:


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Jan 2017 às 16:12)

Obrigado, vou seguir a sugestão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2017 às 21:21)

*Idosa e filho sobrevivem a tornado numa "banheira voadora"*
26 jan, 2017 - 16:40

Ventos superiores a 200 km/h levantaram a banheira no ar e transportaram-na para o jardim com os dois “ocupantes” lá dentro.



Tornado causa forte destruição nos EUA. Foto: Mark Wallheiser/EPA
Quando Charlesetta Williams e o seu filho receberam o alerta de que a sua casa, no Texas, Estados Unidos, estava no caminho de um potente tornado, decidiram, na ausência de um abrigo, refugiar-se dentro da banheira.

Pouco depois estavam no jardim da casa, a vários metros da casa de banho, ainda dentro da banheira e sãos e salvos, excepto alguns arranhões e um grande susto.

A casa ficou totalmente arrasada quando o tornado, com ventos superiores a 200 quilómetros por hora, atingiu, arrancando paredes e destruindo o interior. Já a banheira foi elevada no ar e depositada no jardim, sem que os “ocupantes” ficassem feridos.

Claramente abalada com a experiência, Charlesetta Williams disse à imprensa que não faz ideia como é que tudo se passou. “Não estava a olhar. Estava debaixo de um cobertor. Mas não quero voltar a passar por uma destas”, afirmou.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/74448/idosa_e_filho_sobrevivem_a_tornado_numa_banheira_voadora

Já tinha ouvido falar em tapetes voadores, mas banheiras voadoras é a primeira vez...


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2017 às 21:48)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Cenário extremo de ondulação previsto pelo GFS daqui a uma semana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vejo demasiado vento... velocidade de vento a 75 km/h para aqui,por exemplo, lixa boa parte do "espectaculo" das ondas...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Jan 2017 às 22:46)

O GFS já está no modo de cortar. Aqui na zona passou de 80mm para 25mm, no norte ainda mantém cerca de 200mm mas já chegou quase aos 400mm e no extremo sul já nem aos 5mm chega. Esperemos que isto se deva ao facto de ser a run das 18z e não continue a cortar


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Jan 2017 às 23:54)

Cá está a nossa amiga.


----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2017 às 00:07)

O ECM mantém a mesma previsão em geral para a semana. Brutal anomalia positiva na chuva que pode persistir (com menor intensidade e extensão) para a outra semana.

O 'frio' vai continuar ausente da escandinávia (e de toda a europa ocidental) na próxima semana e possivelmente para a outra.

2ª há mais no que concerne à previsão semanal. Na sazonal (Fevereiro-Março; precipitação ECM)...






... a NAO- continua desaparecida  Pior, o ECM vê a persistência desse regime até junho pelo menos 

---

Aqui...

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...ono-inverno-2016-2017.8881/page-5#post-592833

... esqueci-me de acrescentar isto:



> * Les prévisions utilisées par Météo-France dans cette analyse sont issues des résultats de l'ensemble multi-modèles EUROSIP composé des modèles de Météo-France (MF), du Centre européen de prévision météorologique à moyen terme (ECMWF), du Met Office britannique (Met Office), du National Centers for Environmental Prediction américain (NCEP) ainsi que de l'expérience multi-modèles menée en Corée du Sud sous l'égide de l'OMM (LC-LRFMME).



Previsão de resto de inverno seco. Estou chocado  Quem quiser fazer turismo para os Açores que aproveite


----------



## jonas (27 Jan 2017 às 07:40)

Esta saida do GFS cortou muito...


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jan 2017 às 07:45)

Corte brutal de precipitação por parte do GFS, só o litoral norte é que deve acumular mais no próximos dias...
enquanto o AA andar por perto, vamos andar neste tira põe...


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2017 às 08:48)

Realmente esta saída do GFS é bastante má ( estranha mesmo) apenas o Noroeste verá alguma chuva digna desse nome até às 240 horas.

O ECMWF está mais certinho.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2017 às 08:51)

Esperemos que isso mude e que o ECM não vá atrás, ou podemos dizer adeus a mais uma suposta mudança de padrão. Se assim for é pena pois só com a chuva de ontem já se nota a diferença nos cursos de água.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (27 Jan 2017 às 09:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Esperemos que isso mude *e que o ECM não vá atrás*, ou podemos dizer adeus a mais uma suposta mudança de padrão. Se assim for é pena pois só com a chuva de ontem já se nota a diferença nos cursos de água.



Cá estamos nós a _culpar_ os modelos pelo estado do tempo! Não nos podemos esquecer que não são os modelos que determinam o estado do tempo! Os modelos _apenas_ (e é um apenas muito importante) prevêem o estado do tempo com base no estado atual da atmosfera! Desejar chuva, quase todos desejamos... mas de nada vale ficarmos frustrados ao olhar os modelos. O estado do tempo é Natureza e ainda bem que não os podemos controlar nem determinar! Seria mais um motivo de desentendimento entre a humanidade.
Caro @joralentejano, prezo muito as tuas publicações e valorizo imenso o facto de seres tão jovem. Não é comum vermos jovens da tua idade dedicados a estas questões da meteorologia e preocupados com a falta de chuva. Revela maturidade e inteligência. Mas não vale a pena aborreceres-te com o que os modelos estão a... modelar! Além do erro associado, em especial nas previsões a mais de 3 dias, o que vale mesmo a pena é aproveitarmos o momento presente! Estamos a ter chuva (e não assim tão pouca...), algum frio,... havemos de ter sol e secura de novo, depois há de voltar a chuva,... É o nosso clima!


----------



## james (27 Jan 2017 às 10:47)

Os modelos continuam muito bons, continuando a prever uma mudança de padrão, que é o mais importante.
O ECM está simplesmente excelente, estável há já muito tempo.
O GFS melhorou e regressou novamente à casa dos 200 mm no Alto Minho.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2017 às 10:59)

james disse:


> O GFS melhorou e regressou novamente à casa dos 200 mm no Alto Minho.



Melhorou um pouco, vamos ver:


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Jan 2017 às 13:02)

Tenham calma os modelos alteram sempre um pouco de saída em saída lá por terem cortado agora não quer dizer que não voltem a por a chuva que inicialmente previam relaxem e aproveitem o momento.


----------



## Paulo H (27 Jan 2017 às 13:33)

Retiraram um pouco, mas parte do que retiraram foi o que choveu ontem e o facto de avançando até às 240h não se prevê chuva (228h-240h). Portanto, no mapa deixa de contar o passado e avançando no futuro nas 240h pode ou não haver chuva.


----------



## miguel (27 Jan 2017 às 17:30)

O GFS está horrível em 10 dias aqui tem apenas dia 2 com uma frente mais ou menos de resto nada ou quase nada... Siga a seca esta chuva de pouco valeu se não continuar a chover.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jan 2017 às 17:41)

Lá voltou o GFS a cortar, nesta saída das 12z apenas a frente de dia 2 se aproveita. Ontem previa chuva a partir de terça-feira vários dias seguidos agora é isto e continua a insistir portanto a esperança da mudança de padrão está a ir por água abaixo. Veremos a saída do ECM, tem sido o mais positivo, esperemos que não vá pelo mesmo caminho do GFS. Estou a ver isto a chegar ao mesmo que aconteceu no inicio de janeiro.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jan 2017 às 17:57)

_Let the choradeira begin! _


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Jan 2017 às 18:09)

miguel disse:


> O GFS está horrível em 10 dias aqui tem apenas dia 2 com uma frente mais ou menos de resto nada ou quase nada... Siga a seca esta chuva de pouco valeu se não continuar a chover.





joralentejano disse:


> Lá voltou o GFS a cortar, nesta saída das 12z apenas a frente de dia 2 se aproveita. Ontem previa chuva a partir de terça-feira vários dias seguidos agora é isto e continua a insistir portanto a esperança da mudança de padrão está a ir por água abaixo. Veremos a saída do ECM, tem sido o mais positivo, esperemos que não vá pelo mesmo caminho do GFS. Estou a ver isto a chegar ao mesmo que aconteceu no inicio de janeiro.


Já deviam saber que o GFS é o modelo dos exageros ora prevê várias semanas seguidas a chover ora prevê anticiclone sem fia á vista ainda para mais a esta distância temporal não vale  a pena estarem tão pessimistas, eu pessoalmente acredito que na próxima semana devemos ter bastante instabilidade,nas próximas saídas o GFS vai voltar a ser mais optimista é claro que vocês podem ter razão e voltarmos á seca lá para dia 4 ou 5 mas neste momento não há grande coisa a fazer, vamos esperar pelas próximas saídas do ECM, que está claramente mais positivo que o GFS dito isto não percam a esperança de termos uma mudança de padrão!!!!!!


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2017 às 18:37)

Ainda nem saiu a run toda do ECMWF, e já dá para perceber que está bem melhor que a pasmaceira  em que se tornou o GFS


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jan 2017 às 18:40)

Snifa disse:


> Ainda nem saiu a run toda do ECMWF, e já dá para perceber que está bem melhor que a pasmaceira  em que se tornou o GFS


Sem dúvida!


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jan 2017 às 18:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Lá voltou o GFS a cortar, nesta saída das 12z apenas a frente de dia 2 se aproveita. Ontem previa chuva a partir de terça-feira vários dias seguidos agora é isto e continua a insistir portanto a esperança da mudança de padrão está a ir por água abaixo. Veremos a saída do ECM, tem sido o mais positivo, esperemos que não vá pelo mesmo caminho do GFS. Estou a ver isto a chegar ao mesmo que aconteceu no inicio de janeiro.


sim cortou, mas ainda prevê alguma chuva, pode não ser muita mas é o que há... pelo menos parece que não vamos ter semanas de sol como tivemos no últimos 2 meses...


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jan 2017 às 18:51)

Sem querer ser pessimista analisando os modelos o que vejo é alguma chuva até dia 4\5 de fevereiro, ainda não muito bem definida a quantidade, mas depois vejo uma tendência é para o regresso do AA. Vamos ver


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Jan 2017 às 18:54)

ECM bem mais optimista que o GFS!!!!!!!!


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Jan 2017 às 18:57)

Meteofan disse:


> Sem querer ser pessimista analisando os modelos o que vejo é alguma chuva até dia 4\5 de fevereiro, ainda não muito bem definida a quantidade, mas depois vejo uma tendência é para o regresso do AA. Vamos ver


Sim o GFS está claramente a apostar no regresso do anticiclone la para dia 5 ou 6 mas esse cenário ainda é muito incerto, já o ECM está muito mais optimista e prevê a continuação da instabilidade vamos acompanhando ainda é cedo para tirar conclusões.


----------



## criz0r (27 Jan 2017 às 19:03)

ECMWF continua igual a si próprio há quase 1 semana e mantém uma "cauda" da poderosa Ciclogénese que vai afectar o Atlântico Norte a atravessar o território Nacional,

Estas Isóbaras aliadas a algum Storm Surge prometem cuidados redobrados em todo o Litoral Oeste mas com especial incidência no Norte,
















- http://pt.surf-forecast.com/


----------



## james (27 Jan 2017 às 20:22)

Meteofan disse:


> Sem querer ser pessimista analisando os modelos o que vejo é alguma chuva até dia 4\5 de fevereiro, ainda não muito bem definida a quantidade, mas depois vejo uma tendência é para o regresso do AA. Vamos ver




Cenários a mais de 240 horas são quase de ficção. A partir daí qualquer prognóstico é possível....

Previsões com alguma dose de certeza até às 120 horas e, e, e...


----------



## james (27 Jan 2017 às 21:19)

Na minha opinião vai ocorrer uma mudança de padrão. 
Contudo, poderá não ser logo tempestuosa como muitos esperam. 
Poderá ser progressiva, com umas frentes fracas e até alguns dias de sol pelo meio. 

E convém não esquecer que vamos entrar num dos meses do ano mais frios e com tendência para eventos mais extremos, como eventos frios, ciclogeneses,etc...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jan 2017 às 22:33)

Eu vejo  é os meses a passarem  e nada de especial em vista...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2017 às 00:39)

O 'sonho' dos meteomalucos 







Dá para quase tudo. Até frio com fartura para algumas ilhas:


----------



## james (28 Jan 2017 às 10:51)

Mais duas boas saídas do ECM e GFS.


----------



## miguel (28 Jan 2017 às 11:29)

Boas?? o GFS está horrível só mete chuva no Norte praticamente e a perder de vista a única coisa que se vê é dia 2 uma frente moderada..o europeu sim ta melhor mas vai recuar


----------



## james (28 Jan 2017 às 11:42)

Por lapso esqueci - me de referir que só estava a falar do Norte.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jan 2017 às 12:08)

Pessoalmente acho q os modelos estão péssimos chuva mais chuva mais chuva e temperaturas máximas entre os 14°c e 17°c para aqui...

Meus amigos vamos entrar em fevereiro e os modelos dao nos musica de november rain. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (28 Jan 2017 às 12:32)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pessoalmente acho q os modelos estão péssimos chuva mais chuva mais chuva e temperaturas máximas entre os 14°c e 17°c para aqui...
> 
> E com uma corrente de SO, estavas à espera de que temperaturas máximas?  9 graus?
> 
> ...




Chuva, chuva e mais chuva é o que o país precisa para a reposição dos lençóis aquíferos.  Só tenho pena que a mudança não possa ser mais democrática, abrangendo todo o país, como chegou a ser modelado.

Em relação à neve, já lá iremos mais para a frente. Já viste o GFS acima das 240 horas, com a abrupta queda na cota de neve?

Não estejas é a contar com nevões à cota 0, pois provavelmente irás apanhar uma desilusão.

Cump.


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Jan 2017 às 13:06)

Sim de facto as regiões norte e centro vão ser as beneficiadas mas não percam esperança pessoal do sul pode ser que o cenário melhor nas próximas saidas alem disso o ecm esta bem melhor que o gfs!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jan 2017 às 13:23)

james disse:


> Chuva, chuva e mais chuva é o que o país precisa para a reposição dos lençóis aquíferos.  Só tenho pena que a mudança não possa ser mais democrática, abrangendo todo o país, como chegou a ser modelado.
> 
> Em relação à neve, já lá iremos mais para a frente. Já viste o GFS acima das 240 horas, com a abrupta queda na cota de neve?
> 
> ...


Esquecem-se quem sofre com infiltrações provocadas pela chuva constante.

Quanto a neve a 240h...so olho para os modelos até as 120h o resto são tendências que na maior parte dos casos não chegam a concretizar.


----------



## james (28 Jan 2017 às 14:32)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Esquecem-se quem sofre com infiltrações provocadas pela chuva constante.
> 
> Quanto a neve a 240h...so olho para os modelos até as 120h o resto são tendências que na maior parte dos casos não chegam a concretizar.



Quais chuvas constantes?  
Quase não tem chovido. 

E as infiltrações resolvem - se com material de bricolage, não é com o desaparecimento da chuva.


----------



## 1337 (28 Jan 2017 às 14:55)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Esquecem-se quem sofre com infiltrações provocadas pela chuva constante.
> 
> Quanto a neve a 240h...so olho para os modelos até as 120h o resto são tendências que na maior parte dos casos não chegam a concretizar.


Realmente essa é muito boa, tens infiltrações e queixas-te da chuva por isso? 

A chuva faz muita falta, aliás estava a ficar tudo seco cá no norte, até as ervas estavam todas amarelas por causa das geadas e o solo já estava seco, o rio Lima está com um caudal que parece Verão. Tem de chover bem pra repor as coisas.


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2017 às 14:57)

No seguimento disto...

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...-semanas-janeiro-2017.9114/page-8#post-593380
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...e-3-dias-janeiro-2017.9116/page-3#post-593167

... retorno à minha rubrica, desta vez com gráficos melhorados  "A situação meteorológica em rabiscos... "™






Em honra do cAAlmex do fórum assinalei o anticiclone mais intenso a A++. Este terá alguma mobilidade longitudinal e alguma (menor) mobilidade latitudinal (que não assinalei com seta). Este anticiclone será o responsável pela pouca chuva prevista nos Açores.

A cut-off em altitude (ULL) tem provocado algumas trovoadas mas está demasiado longe para ser relevante para os Açores. A referida depressão irá eventualmente dissipar-se a sudeste da sua atual posição.

A frente a este dos Açores deverá chegar ao continente amanhã, afetando principalmente o centro-norte. A oeste dos Açores assinalei a próxima frente que deverá afetar os Açores na madrugada de 2ª e chegar ao continente lá para 3ª. Aparentemente ela também poderá afetar a Madeira, o que me leva ao ponto seguinte...

Em geral continua tudo na mesma e anteriormente não me expliquei bem. Neste momento há um núcleo anticiclónico a impedir que as frentes cheguem à Madeira e ao centro-sul do continente. Este núcleo deve enfraquecer a 72 horas mas depois disso é aí que os modelos (GFS e ECM divergem). O GFS prevê um fortalecimento/extensão do anticiclone (o A++) em crista a partir das 96/120 horas o que faz com a que chuva tenda a ser empurrada para norte. Já o ECM prevê um enfraquecimento permitindo que os sistemas frontais tenham mais abrangência e intensidade (empurrando a chuva para sul).

No GFS o continente continuaria a ser afetado pelas plumas tropicais...






... mas podem não estar reunidas todas as condições para que ocorra chuva em todo o território:


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jan 2017 às 15:09)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Esquecem-se quem sofre com infiltrações provocadas pela chuva constante.
> 
> Quanto a neve a 240h...so olho para os modelos até as 120h o resto são tendências que na maior parte dos casos não chegam a concretizar.


Se estivesse no teu lugar, queria lá saber das infiltrações, isso são problemas que se resolvem facilmente.  A chuva faz bastante falta, quem me dera ter a chuva prevista para a tua zona. Mais uma vez e tal como o ano passado quase toda a região sul não vai ser muito beneficiada.


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2017 às 16:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Se estivesse no teu lugar, queria lá saber das infiltrações, isso são problemas que se resolvem facilmente.  A chuva faz bastante falta, quem me dera ter a chuva prevista para a tua zona. Mais uma vez e tal como o ano passado quase toda a região sul não vai ser muito beneficiada.




Concordo contigo Joralentejano, aqui no sul queremos chuva, chuva, chuvaaaaaaaaa até maio.... de preferência...  se tivessemos metade da chuva que  está prevista para o norte, ficavamos felizes!!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jan 2017 às 16:41)

Já agora também me posso queixar, quando pedem frio e mais frio, geadas, nevões etc esquecem-se de quem tem árvores mais sensíveis ao frio. Tive grandes perdas este ano e temperaturas negativas muito baixas, que não sabia serem possíveis aqui!


----------



## André Ultra (28 Jan 2017 às 16:45)

Para quando a neve a quotas baixas?


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2017 às 16:57)

André Ultra disse:


> Para quando a neve a quotas baixas?



Cotas e não quotas 

A queda de neve a cotas baixas em Portugal é sempre um acontecimento excepcional. Logo não é algo que se pode pedir em todos os invernos nem sequer em metade deles. O inverno tem sido relativamente fraco em neve, é verdade, mas também é verdade que já tivemos anos piores.


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Jan 2017 às 21:40)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jan 2017 às 23:03)

Chover sim dilúvio não.

São apenas gostos e opiniões.
O exemplo das infiltrações foi apenas um exemplo que afeta bastante gente pois tenho conhecimento nas áreas questão. 
E não é  assim tão simples a resolução  na maioria dos casos,até é bastante  dispendiosa...

Mas pronto como disse no início são gostos e opiniões.

Chuva sim cheias não. (Como muita gente anda a rezar)


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Jan 2017 às 23:12)

Amanhã é seguramente um bom dia para ficar por casa


----------



## Sanxito (29 Jan 2017 às 00:13)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Amanhã é seguramente um bom dia para ficar por casa


Boa noite, tudo bem?
Que aplicação é essa? Obrigado. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Morenito (29 Jan 2017 às 00:53)

António josé Sales disse:


>


boas  noites a todos pessoal :d que isso significa? e sera que semp vamos ser afetados pela aquela ondulaçao violenta? e a ciclogenese se mantem ou ja se esfumou? eu vi agora aqui  https://pt-pt.facebook.com/364660113708021/photos/537009596473071/ no bestweather esta semana vamos ter sucesiva passagem perturbaçoes intensas falarao desses ventos chuvas fortes e dessa tal ondulaçao


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Jan 2017 às 01:28)

Morenito disse:


> boas noites a todos pessoal :d que isso significa? e sera que semp vamos ser afetados pela aquela ondulaçao violenta? e a ciclogenese se mantem ou ja se esfumou? eu vi agora aqui https://pt-pt.facebook.com/364660113708021/photos/537009596473071/ no bestweather esta semana vamos ter sucesiva passagem perturbaçoes intensas falarao desses ventos chuvas fortes e dessa tal ondulaçao


Boa noite em relação á ciclogenese explosiva ainda há muita incerteza até porque ainda falta algum tempo para lá chegarmos no entanto os modelos, por exemplo o ECM tem previsto esta situação já há uma semana atrás ou seja tem se mantido constante na previsão mas vamos ter de aguardar mais uns dias para ter a certeza..


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Jan 2017 às 12:10)

Má saída do ECM que prevê o regresso do anticiclone lá para dia 6 pode ser que isso se altere nas próximas saídas o gfs está mais optimista e continua a prever  a continuação da instabilidade.


----------



## Morenito (29 Jan 2017 às 12:16)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa noite em relação á ciclogenese explosiva ainda há muita incerteza até porque ainda falta algum tempo para lá chegarmos no entanto os modelos, por exemplo o ECM tem previsto esta situação já há uma semana atrás ou seja tem se mantido constante na previsão mas vamos ter de aguardar mais uns dias para ter a certeza..


 bom dia obrigado pela resposta


----------



## Morenito (29 Jan 2017 às 12:19)

António josé Sales disse:


> Má saída do ECM que prevê o regresso do anticiclone lá para dia 6 pode ser que isso se altere nas próximas saídas o gfs está mais optimista e continua a prever  a continuação da instabilidade.


bons dias a todos  ui que  ma saida memo do ecm espero mude rapidamente anticlone n venha n ta aqui fazer nada se mantenha longe de portugal bem presisamos de depressoes derivado a seca espero a ciclogenese se concretize e alem disso tenhamos dias seguidos de chuva tal como previsto pa ja gfs mas optimista ecm inda vai mudar pk inda ta muito longe isso esta semana dame sensasao seremos bem abunados de eventos bons e alguns fortes tal como previsto no site bestweather.um dos melhores sites meteorologia sinceramente bem melhor que o ipma.


----------



## jonas (29 Jan 2017 às 16:46)

Boa saida do GFS


----------



## joselamego (29 Jan 2017 às 16:52)

jonas disse:


> Boa saida do GFS



Melhorou um pouco para o alentejo  e algarve a saída 18 GFS


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Jan 2017 às 16:55)

joselamego disse:


> Melhorou um pouco para o alentejo e algarve a saída 18 GFS


Ainda bem bem merecem essa chuvinha!!!!!!!!!!!! quando é sai a próxima saída do ECM?


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2017 às 16:57)

A saída das 12z do GFS melhorou bastante a precipitação em boa parte da região sul, à exceção do extremo sudeste que infelizmente continua com valores pouco elevados:





Uma coisa é certa, chuva vamos ter mas ainda não se sabe ao certo se é muita ou pouca, aqui no sul porque no norte têm se mantido praticamente os mesmo valores, o AA está sempre a rondar e por isso quem fica mais mal (tal como no ano passado) é a região sul, infelizmente. Mas o facto de ir chovendo já é bom.
Entretanto a mais das 240h esta saída prevê a continuação da entrada de algumas frentes, pelo o menos o padrão mudou e já não se vê sempre tempo estável, finalmente. Vamos acompanhando.


----------



## joselamego (29 Jan 2017 às 18:14)

António josé Sales disse:


> Ainda bem bem merecem essa chuvinha!!!!!!!!!!!! quando é sai a próxima saída do ECM?



A próxima saída é por volta das 19 h


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Jan 2017 às 18:16)

joselamego disse:


> A próxima saída é por volta das 19 h


Ok muito obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2017 às 18:19)

António josé Sales disse:


> Ok muito obrigado!


Já agora, se quiseres ver a precipitação acumulada prevista pelo ECM tens este site se não conheceres: http://www.yr.no/


----------



## qwerl (29 Jan 2017 às 18:20)

António josé Sales disse:


> Ok muito obrigado!



A saída do ECM já começou a sair às 18h e acaba de sair por volta das 19h, neste momento já estão disponíveis as cartas até às 96h e vão saindo até às 19h
A média dos ensembles do ECM (bastante útil para comparar com a saída operacional, pois pode não coincidir com a pespectiva dos ensembles) sai por volta das 20h30


----------



## joselamego (29 Jan 2017 às 18:24)

António josé Sales disse:


> Ainda bem bem merecem essa chuvinha!!!!!!!!!!!! quando é sai a próxima saída do ECM?



A próxima saída é por volta das 19 h


joralentejano disse:


> Já agora, se quiseres ver a precipitação acumulada prevista pelo ECM tens este site se não conheceres: http://www.yr.no/




Não conhecia, obrigado pela dica. bem fixe!


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Jan 2017 às 18:24)

joralentejano disse:


> á agora, se quiseres ver a precipitação acumulada prevista pelo ECM tens este site se não conheceres: http://www.yr.no/


Muito obrigado já andava á que tempos para encontrar a precipitação no ECM,


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jan 2017 às 18:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Já agora, se quiseres ver a precipitação acumulada prevista pelo ECM tens este site se não conheceres: http://www.yr.no/


Olá. Este é um dos que eu uso para ver o tempo na minha localização, mas verifico que não é muito certo nem na precipitação nem nas temperaturas mínimas e máximas. Só é bom para ter uma ideia geral sobre o tempo que vai fazer.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2017 às 18:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá. Este é um dos que eu uso para ver o tempo na minha localização, mas verifico que não é muito certo nem na precipitação nem nas temperaturas mínimas e máximas. Só é bom para ter uma ideia geral sobre o tempo que vai fazer.


Eu uso apenas para ver a previsão de chuva. Pelo menos dá para ter uma noção da precipitação prevista pelo  ECM e comparar com o GFS.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jan 2017 às 18:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Eu uso apenas para ver a previsão de chuva. A única coisa que não gosto é quando se clica em "long term" aparece isso e também o detalhado e depois não coincidem, num aparece mais chuva que noutro  Eu olho apenas para o detalhado, pelo menos dá para ter uma noção da precipitação prevista pelo  ECM e comparar com o GFS.


Pois tem coisas positivas, eu também olho mais para o detalhado mas para quem quer precisão é para esquecer. Para precisão o meteo do Técnico para mim é o melhor e tem a mais valia de poder ser por coordenadas.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2017 às 18:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois tem coisas positivas, eu também olho mais para o detalhado mas para quem quer precisão é para esquecer. Para precisão o meteo do Técnico para mim é o melhor e tem a mais valia de poder ser por coordenadas.


Já fui pesquisar e sim parece ser bastante bom, Obrigado!


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jan 2017 às 19:14)

Para mim o melhor site para ver a quantidade de precipitação é o Foreca, baseia-se no ECM:
http://www.foreca.com/Europe/Portugal/browse


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jan 2017 às 19:24)

Davidmpb disse:


> Para mim o melhor site para ver a quantidade de precipitação é o Foreca, baseia-se no ECM:
> http://www.foreca.com/Europe/Portugal/browse


Para a minha localização a referência que tem é muito longe...


----------



## Norther (29 Jan 2017 às 22:40)

tem de se registar para aceder aos dados todos

http://www.weathercast.co.uk/latest-model-forecasts/ecmwf.html


----------



## joralentejano (29 Jan 2017 às 22:53)

O GFS está a voltar ao acumulados que previa inicialmente, a única coisa que está diferente é que não abrange todo o país.
Saída das 18z (acumulados nos próximos 10 dias):




O ECM não está tão positivo para aqui, a frente de terça continua imprevisível no que diz respeito aos acumulados. O HIRLAM também prevê o mesmo que o GFS.


----------



## Orion (29 Jan 2017 às 23:25)

joralentejano disse:


> O GFS está a voltar ao acumulados que previa inicialmente, a única coisa que está diferente é que não abrange todo o país.



'Vocês' e os acumulados a 240 horas...












O problema não é propriamente a exploração de cenários dúbios. É mesmo a importância que dão/expectativas irrealistas que atribuem a eles.

Se houvesse GFS até às >1000 horas como o CFS certamente haveria alguém que publicava os respetivos acumulados


----------



## weatherbox (30 Jan 2017 às 00:23)

Orion disse:


> 'Vocês' e os acumulados a 240 horas...
> 
> O problema não é propriamente a exploração de cenários dúbios. É mesmo a importância que dão/expectativas irrealistas que atribuem a eles.
> Se houvesse GFS até às >1000 horas como o CFS certamente haveria alguém que publicava os respetivos acumulados



Muito bem dito, esses acumulados a 240 horas são autênticos frankensteins previológicos em que numa só imagem misturam tudo de uma forma que não se deveria nunca misturar.
Se em previsões atmosféricas a curva de incerteza aumenta quase exponencialmente com o tempo qual é a lógica de somar cumulativamente quase-certezas de curto prazo com incertezas extremas de longo prazo? É pior que juntar água e azeite na frigideira a ferver e pensar que o resultado final é interessante de ver.

De qualquer forma o padrão "chuvoso" está finalmente estabelecido, de forma moderada aparentemente, mas deverá à partida acumular bem pelo noroeste com a circulação rápida de depressões ou perturbações no bordo sul de um vasto campo depressionário no Atlântico norte transportando parcialmente humidade e temperaturas amenas de origem tropical, e é isso que geralmente ajuda a compor as barragens no norte de Portugal.


----------



## Morenito (30 Jan 2017 às 01:50)

boas a todos espero bem tenhamos semana espetacular de meteorologia assim esta previsto ja n escapa meteoloucos aproveitem bem mudança padrao finalmente esta ai esperamos a tal ciclogenese explosiva  venha em direçao a nos se for sera bem forte que ta ser cozinhado no antlantico  vento ondulaçao chuva etc sera tempestade a antiga  dias e dias chuvosossss finalmenteeeee


----------



## Morenito (30 Jan 2017 às 01:50)

mas aguardemos pa ver como sera


----------



## etvanp (30 Jan 2017 às 11:44)

Windmill disse:


> Estragos? Com ventos dessa ordem?
> Óh amigo, ainda estás muito longe de saber o que é vento forte.
> Se para vocês ventos de 80 km/h e vagas de 8 metros é o fim do mundo, então aconselho te a vires aos Açores...
> Por exemplo, aqui para a minha zona até se prevêem vagas acima dos 10 metros, e não, não é o apocalipse porque já estamos acostumados



Não sei como é que voces seguram as telhas no sitio ai nos açores! Do que conheço dos açores (da TV) não existem muitas casas de arquitetura moderna, é tudo com telhados tradicionais. Com as tempestades que levam em cima, volta que não volta, devem ter de andar a apanhar as telhas, não?


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Jan 2017 às 11:52)

Windmill disse:


> Estragos? Com ventos dessa ordem?
> Óh amigo, ainda estás muito longe de saber o que é vento forte.
> Se para vocês ventos de 80 km/h e vagas de 8 metros é o fim do mundo, então aconselho te a vires aos Açores...
> Por exemplo, aqui para a minha zona até se prevêem vagas acima dos 10 metros, e não, não é o apocalipse porque já estamos acostumados



Só para dizer que a imagem actual deve ter sido actualizada automaticamente quando saiu uma nova run do ECM, substituindo a anterior, que seria a que o user se referia. Duvido muito que o António se referisse a esta imagem com tal espanto.

Neste evento fará algum vento em PT continental, em especial no Norte, mas nada que não aconteça por vezes nesta altura do ano. A ondulação terá caracter mais excepcional, não só devido à altura significativa elevada (8-10m) mas também devido ao período (20s). Nos Açores, fará mais vento e a ondulação será muito forte com 10-11 m, com períodos um pouco mais baixos (16/17s). Mas, claro, nada a que não estejam habituados!


----------



## james (30 Jan 2017 às 12:10)

Em termos de vento e ondulação marítima, vento talvez a rondar os 90 / 100 km/ h e ondulação marítima de 8/10 metros não é nada que aqui no Litoral Oeste do Continente não estejamos habituados.
Mais interessante parece - me os valores de precipitação, na ordem dos 150/160 mm entre quinta e domingo no Litoral Norte. 

Dadas as características, deverá ser um evento normal para o nosso inverno,  talvez um pouco mais vigoroso. 
Mas, claro, como todos, extremamente interessante.


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Jan 2017 às 12:54)

Windmill exactamenta a carta actualizou automaticamente a carta que eu pus ontem pulha rajadas mais fortes em relação ao vento ai nos acores e normal que esteijam habituados a rajadas muito fortes sofrem mais com os temporais do que nos


----------



## criz0r (30 Jan 2017 às 13:19)

james disse:


> Em termos de vento e ondulação marítima, vento talvez a rondar os 90 / 100 km/ h e ondulação marítima de 8/10 metros não é nada que aqui no Litoral Oeste do Continente não estejamos habituados.



Isto ficando sempre dependente de alguma eventual descida de latitude da Ciclogénese ou de um eventual cavamento mais abrupto.
Tirando este factos e se não houver alterações de maior, será de facto uma situação normal no nosso Inverno Português com vento forte e chuva proporcional.
O potencial de Storm Surge desta Ciclogénese ainda me está a intrigar um pouco, se coincidir com a maré cheia voltarão os habituais problemas na orla costeira.


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2017 às 14:12)

António josé Sales disse:


> Se isto se confirmar vai haver estragos. Por outro lado já tenho saudades destes temporais.



Não podes fazer link directo de imagens para o MeteoPT, senão quando houver nova saída dos modelos a imagem vai mudar e o teu comentário fica completamente desenquadrado, ou seja alguém que abra o teu post em Agosto vai lá encontrar uma uma saída do modelo em Agosto e não a que pretendias citar quando escreveste o post em Janeiro.


----------



## james (30 Jan 2017 às 14:16)

criz0r disse:


> Isto ficando sempre dependente de alguma eventual descida de latitude da Ciclogénese ou de um eventual cavamento mais abrupto.
> Tirando este factos e se não houver alterações de maior, será de facto uma situação normal no nosso Inverno Português com vento forte e chuva proporcional.
> O potencial de Storm Surge desta Ciclogénese ainda me está a intrigar um pouco, se coincidir com a maré cheia voltarão os habituais problemas na orla costeira.




Em termos de eventos, isto parece que agora é que está a começar a animar. 
Importante é que o Atlântico Norte vá ficando cada vez mais ativo.  A seguir até poderão aparecer melhores depressões...


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2017 às 16:17)

Windmill disse:


> Se para vocês ventos de 80 km/h e vagas de 8 metros é o fim do mundo, então aconselho te a vires aos Açores...
> Por exemplo, aqui para a minha zona até se prevêem vagas acima dos 10 metros, e não, não é o apocalipse porque já estamos acostumados



O 'estarmos habituados' é muito relativo. A orografia das ilhas é diferente (tendencialmente elevada) na costa e as zonas de rebentação muitas vezes estão longe das casas. Há pouco tempo ainda haviam pessoas cujos quintais eram a zona de rebentação das ondas aquando dos temporais. Elas estavam habituadas mas ainda assim era uma maçada periódica. Quanto ao vento, abordo isso na intervenção seguinte.



etvanp disse:


> Não sei como é que voces seguram as telhas no sitio ai nos açores! Do que conheço dos açores (da TV) não existem muitas casas de arquitetura moderna, é tudo com telhados tradicionais. Com as tempestades que levam em cima, volta que não volta, devem ter de andar a apanhar as telhas, não?



O clima dos Açores até que é bastante moderado não obstante o que às vezes se pensa. Há temporais marítimos ocasionais, sim, mas não são assim tão frequentes. Eventos convectivos severos aqui são uma raridade. E quando há eventos estratiformes mais persistentes há quase sempre alguns danos (inundações, derrocadas...).

As ilhas mais tempestuosas (Flores e Corvo) são duas das ilhas menos habitadas. Além de que as ilhas em geral são pequenas o que minimiza os transtornos do mau tempo no quotidiano. É normal que no continente haja mais danos já que há mais de tudo.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jan 2017 às 17:01)

ecobcg disse:


> Já agora agradecia que pudesse escrever em Português legível... É uma autêntica depressão ler esse texto... Vai bonito este fórum vai....


É preciso envergonhá-lo em "praça pública"? Nota-se bem que ele tem dificuldades na escrita, tal como tanta gente neste mundo. É triste ver este tipo de comentários num fórum, que supostamente acolhe todas as pessoas, independentemente das suas dificuldades...


----------



## Sanxito (30 Jan 2017 às 17:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> É preciso envergonhá-lo em "praça pública"? Nota-se bem que ele tem dificuldades na escrita, tal como tanta gente neste mundo. É triste ver este tipo de comentários num fórum, que supostamente acolhe todas as pessoas, independentemente das suas dificuldades...


Realmente isto não me pareceu nada bem, haja bom senso e saber estar. 
O rapaz já encerrou a conta. Não é ok. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jan 2017 às 17:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> É preciso envergonhá-lo em "praça pública"? Nota-se bem que ele tem dificuldades na escrita, tal como tanta gente neste mundo. É triste ver este tipo de comentários num fórum, que supostamente acolhe todas as pessoas, independentemente das suas dificuldades...



Triste foi a resposta por ele dada... mas não vou estar aqui a alimentar mais o assunto... um erro ou dois todos podem dar... um texto daqueles já não acho normal e alertei para o facto...
Este é um fórum lido por milhares de pessoas, julgo que o que aqui é escrito, deve ser escrito em bom português para que todos entendam... Já cá ando há muito tempo para saber como as coisas funcionam...
Se fechou a conta ou não, não faço a mínima, se calhar teve a ver com a tal resposta (entretanto apagada)...

Fim de offtopic para mim...


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jan 2017 às 17:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> É preciso envergonhá-lo em "praça pública"? Nota-se bem que ele tem dificuldades na escrita, tal como tanta gente neste mundo. É triste ver este tipo de comentários num fórum, que supostamente acolhe todas as pessoas, independentemente das suas dificuldades...


Além dos erros ortográficos, que todos podem dar como é óbvio são as mensagens tipo "sms", isso não são erros ortográficos.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jan 2017 às 17:27)

ecobcg disse:


> Triste foi a resposta por ele dada... mas não vou estar aqui a alimentar mais o assunto... um erro ou dois todos podem dar... um texto daqueles já não acho normal e alertei para o facto...
> Este é um fórum lido por milhares de pessoas, julgo que o que aqui é escrito, deve ser escrito em bom português para que todos entendam... Já cá ando há muito tempo para saber como as coisas funcionam...
> Se fechou a conta ou não, não faço a mínima, se calhar teve a ver com a tal resposta (entretanto apagada)...
> 
> Fim de offtopic para mim...


O que está em questão aqui é a forma como o abordaste (num sentido gozão). Podias simplesmente ter-lhe mandado uma mensagem privada...
Obviamente que ele reagiu mal, chegando ao ponto de encerrar a conta...


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jan 2017 às 17:28)

Davidmpb disse:


> Além dos erros ortográficos, que todos podem dar como é óbvio são as mensagens tipo "sms", isso não são erros ortográficos.


O que está em questão é a forma como o @ecobcg o abordou, simplesmente isso.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Jan 2017 às 17:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> O que está em questão aqui é a forma como o abordaste (num sentido gozão). Podias simplesmente ter-lhe mandado uma mensagem privada...
> Obviamente que ele reagiu mal, chegando ao ponto de encerrar a conta...



É a tua opinião... respeito... mas não concordo.
Não foi a gozar... foi mesmo a repreender...

A gozar com o fórum, foi a forma como ele escreveu o texto...

E se alguém que escreve assim, não aceita uma repreensão, é porque não está minimamente interessado em aprender, nem tem nada a ensinar aos outros... e a mim, essas pessoas não me fazem falta nenhuma...


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jan 2017 às 17:35)

ecobcg disse:


> É a tua opinião... respeito... mas não concordo.
> Não foi a gozar... foi mesmo a repreender...
> 
> A gozar com o fórum, foi a forma ele escreveu o texto...
> ...


É a minha opinião e de mais alguns.
Há várias formas de repreensão, e humilhá-lo desta maneira não é uma delas. Já vi que esta conversa não vai a lado nenhum, mas aconselho-te a escreveres de forma mais clara para que outros membros não te levem a mal.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jan 2017 às 17:35)

Tiagolco disse:


> O que está em questão é a forma como o @ecobcg o abordou, simplesmente isso.


Eu acho que o ecobcg não fez troça dele, eu também o corrigi e houve outros membros que o fizeram não foi com a intenção de fazer troça dele, mas sim para o chamar atenção que não se pode escrever assim, simplesmente isso.


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Jan 2017 às 17:38)

Para acabar com este off-topic, parece-me que aqui no cantinho noroeste o mês de fevereiro vai começar bem entre quinta e domingo vao cair uns 100\150mm, praticamente a média do mês


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jan 2017 às 17:41)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu acho que o ecobcg não fez troça dele, eu também o corrigi e houve outros membros que o fizeram não foi com a intenção de fazer troça dele, mas sim para o chamar atenção que não se pode escrever assim, simplesmente isso.


Para mim, isto é troçar de alguém:
"É uma autêntica depressão ler esse texto... Vai bonito este fórum vai...."
Levarias a bem este comentário? É que eu não...


----------



## criz0r (30 Jan 2017 às 17:46)

Não vou de maneira nenhuma contribuir para o "spam". Só tenho a dizer que se o rapaz em questão (que me parecia apesar de tudo ser boa pessoa) reagir assim a cada crítica que lhe forem fazendo, então vai passar muitas dificuldades ao longo da vida.
Já outrora tivemos uma situação destas em que a pessoa em questão foi advertida e a partir daí tornou-se mais um importante contributo para este Fórum tal como aliás somos todos, a questão está precisamente em aceitar a crítica e na minha opinião se fez tanta questão em encerrar a conta é porque de facto não está muito afecto a mudanças.



> n curto pessoas com mania e a corrigirme constantemente espero seija primeira e ultima vez eu sinceramente n tou pa isto levar com estas merdas



Isto foi mau demais.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Jan 2017 às 17:47)

Escrever decentemente é também uma forma de respeito para com os outros. Isto não é uma página pessoal. É um fórum. Não se exigem doutorados em Língua Portuguesa mas tem de haver um mínimo admissível. Por mim falo quando digo que não houve da minha parte qualquer intenção de envergonhar, mas caramba, o que li era mesmo muito mau. Impeditivo de interpretação, no que me diz respeito. Não me venham dizer que alguém que tenha frequentado os primeiros quatro anos de ensino obrigatório, que sabe interpretar (aparentemente) modelos de previsão meteorológica e que sabe usar a Internet não sabe escrever de forma mais compreensível. Pode ser, eu é que não acredito...


----------



## Prof BioGeo (30 Jan 2017 às 17:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> Para mim, isto é troçar de alguém:
> "É uma autêntica depressão ler esse texto... Vai bonito este fórum vai...."
> Levarias a bem este comentário? É que eu não...


Quando se escreve em local público é necessário um cuidado redobrado na utilização da língua portuguesa. Ler aqueles textos é, no mínimo, arrepiante. E aquilo não são dificuldades, pois se fossem o tom da reação não seria o que foi. É mesmo desleixo no uso da nossa língua. Um desleixo extremo, a roçar a falta de respeito por todos os frequentadores deste fórum.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jan 2017 às 17:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> Para mim, isto é troçar de alguém:
> "É uma autêntica depressão ler esse texto... Vai bonito este fórum vai...."
> Levarias a bem este comentário? É que eu não...


Nem sempre o que nós dissemos, reflecte o que nós sentimos.


----------



## jonas (30 Jan 2017 às 17:51)

Cada pessoa tem as suas opiniões, por isso acho que é melhor não criar um ambiente de discussão, quando este fórum se trata de uma coisa saudável e "bem disposta".
No meu ver este problema deveu-se á interpretação que o Morenito fez das chamadas de atenções, secalhar um pouco exageradas....
É claro que não se deviam escrever mensagens tipo sms...pois isto é público....


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jan 2017 às 17:53)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Quando se escreve em local público é necessário um cuidado redobrado na utilização da língua portuguesa. Ler aqueles textos é, no mínimo, arrepiante. E aquilo não são dificuldades, pois se fossem o tom da reação não seria o que foi. É mesmo desleixo no uso da nossa língua. Um desleixo extremo, a roçar a falta de respeito por todos os frequentadores deste fórum.


Pela última vez, o que está em questão é a forma como o abordaram inicialmente. Ele levou a mal, eu também levaria...


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jan 2017 às 17:54)

Davidmpb disse:


> Nem sempre o que nos dissemos, reflecte o que nós sentimos.


Exatamente!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Jan 2017 às 17:55)

O meu pai, de 81 anos, com apenas a quarta classe feita há 70, para além de escrever decentemente, sempre disse uma coisa com a qual não podia concordar mais: "burro não é quem não sabe mas sim quem não quer saber". Ignorantes somos todos em algumas coisas. Mas o que seria de nós se não fossemos corrigidos e não aprendessemos com essas correcções? Não saberíamos falar, escrever, comer pela nossa mão nem limpar o traseiro, sequer. Uma das benesses em andarmos neste planeta reside, precisamente, em aprender. Todos os dias, com toda a gente. Mas claro, como em tudo na vida é preciso querer...


----------



## Windmill (30 Jan 2017 às 17:55)

etvanp disse:


> Não sei como é que voces seguram as telhas no sitio ai nos açores! Do que conheço dos açores (da TV) não existem muitas casas de arquitetura moderna, é tudo com telhados tradicionais. Com as tempestades que levam em cima, volta que não volta, devem ter de andar a apanhar as telhas, não?



Aqui na ilha Graciosa, uma boa parte do casario é de telha tradicional. Costumamos colocar pedras em cima dos telhados exactamente para o vento não nos levar as telhas, e olha que não é assim tão fácil rajadas de 120-130km/h fazerem voar telhas.
Mais fácil por aqui caem árvores do que telhados a voarem.
Na Terceira e em São Miguel que são as maiores ilhas, há mais ocorréncias, porque as ilhas são maiores e mais populosas. (São Miguel principalmente).
Em relação á ondulação, já estamos volta e meia habituados com elas. Basta seguir os mandamentos do costume da P. Civil e "tá amodes".
Mas se queres sentir o que é vento a valer, aproveita as tarifas da Ryanair e vem cá ver com teus próprios olhos 

De qualquer das formas, boa sorte aí para os vossos lados!


----------



## MSantos (30 Jan 2017 às 18:06)

Não houve intenção da parte de ninguém em humilhar o @Morenito, que isto fique bem claro.
O MeteoPT é um fórum de ciência com quase 12 anos de existência, dos melhores que há em Portugal, vamos deixar que manchem a imagem e a credibilidade do MeteoPT por mensagens como aquelas? Desculpem mas não... Não sou moderador mas estas situações não consigo deixar passar sem intervir, gosto demasiado deste forum para deixar passar esse tipo de mensagens.

A chamada de atenção tinha que ser publica e não em privado, para não voltar a acontecer e para servir de aviso à navegação, aquele tipo de escrita não é permitida, nem escrita tipo sms cheia de abreviaturas, para isso têm o Facebook, o Whatsapp ou o Tinder.

Posso estar enganado mas acho que o forum não deixa que os membros encerrem contas, têm que ser os moderadores a fazê-lo. Se o @Morenito  quiser aprender cá estaremos todos para ajudar desde que lhe passe a birra.

*Não voltarei a fazer mais comentários sobre este assunto, para mim é o fim do off topic.*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2017 às 18:08)

Eu não queria continuar com este tema, mas simplesmente não conseguia ler o que ele escrevia. Não o conseguia sequer entender. Isto não deve acontecer num forum público. Se levá-se a mal cada vez que me corrigem estava mal.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2017 às 18:12)

Nesta ultima saída parece que a ondulação decresceu, mas ainda está gigante, felizmente o pico da ondulação não coincide com a maré cheia, mas ainda assim vai dar problemas de certeza.
Vento deverá ser forte.

Offtopic: Já que falamos em vento,felizmente não preciso de ter qualquer tempestade para ter vento brutal, basta um dia de verão com nortada violenta por aqui a porta de casa, já rende rajadas de 95/100 km/h e ventos de 50/60 km/h.


----------



## jonas (30 Jan 2017 às 18:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nesta ultima saída parece que a ondulação decresceu, mas ainda está gigante, felizmente o pico da ondulação não coincide com a maré cheia, mas ainda assim vai dar problemas de certeza.
> Vento deverá ser forte.
> 
> Offtopic: Já que falamos em vento,felizmente não preciso de ter qualquer tempestade para ter vento brutal, basta um dia de verão com nortada violenta por aqui a porta de casa, já rende rajadas de 95/100 km/h e ventos de 50/60 km/h.


Pela previsão do Instituto Hidrográfico, a baixa mar será as 00h de sexta feira....que coincide com o pico da ondulação (8-10m em todo o litoral oeste), ainda bem.....
A maré cheia será por volta das 06 h, nessa hora a previsão indica ondas de 6-8m nas costas litorais centro e sul (excepto a zona sul do Algarve)e 8-10m no litoral norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2017 às 18:22)

jonas disse:


> Pela previsão do Instituto Hidrográfico, a baixa mar será as 00h de sexta feira....que coincide com o pico da ondulação (8-10m em todo o litoral oeste), ainda bem.....
> A maré cheia será por volta das 06 h, nessa hora a previsão indica ondas de 6-8m nas costas litorais centro e sul e 8-10m no litoral norte.



Exacto, no período da maré cheia a ondulação é também bastante grande, com agravante do período das ondas manter-se elevado, em torno dos 18s.
Aqui para a minha zona o paredão de Cascais é sempre o mais fustigado, é bom que a Policia Marítima e Protecção civil estejam a fazer a monitorização do que aí vem...


----------



## jonas (30 Jan 2017 às 18:24)

Parece-me que o ECM melhorou nesta saida e está mais otimista do que o GFS...em relação ao evento que prevê a partir de quinta feira


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Jan 2017 às 18:30)

Pessoal que tempestade num copo de água... 
Vamos ao que interessa e ao que nos liga  que é  a metereologia!!

Parece que depois destas sucessivas depressões vamos ter umas cotas de neve interessantes... futurologia...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (30 Jan 2017 às 18:35)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pessoal que tempestade num copo de água...
> Vamos ao que interessa e ao que nos liga  que é  a metereologia!!
> 
> Parece que depois destas sucessivas depressões vamos ter umas cotas de neve interessantes... futurologia...
> ...




Então não tinhas dito que não ligavas a previsões a mais de 120 horas?


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Jan 2017 às 18:36)

Para desanuviar o ambiente


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Jan 2017 às 18:44)

Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2017-01-30 18:14:00* e *2017-02-05 23:59:00*
_Assunto:_ Agravamento do estado do tempo ? Portugal continental
A semana entre 30 de janeiro e 5 de fevereiro será caracterizada pela passagem sucessiva de sistemas frontais associados a depressões que se deslocam no Atlântico a norte dos Açores. 

Esta situação meteorológica irá dar origem a precipitação em todo o território do continente, por vezes forte e persistente nas regiões Norte e Centro, vento forte com rajadas, no litoral e nas terras altas, e agitação marítima em especial na costa ocidental. 

Prevê-se que o período mais crítico seja entre os dias 2 e 3 de fevereiro, em que a altura significativa das ondas atinja 8 metros, podendo a altura máxima ser superior em alguns períodos. A direcção das ondas será de oes-noroeste. 

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa 
Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Jan 2017 às 18:53)

_Pelo comunicado eles ainda tem dúvidas em relação aos valores do vento e da precipitação,concerteza que vão actualizando o comunicado ao longo dos próximos dias._


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Jan 2017 às 19:08)

james disse:


> Então não tinhas dito que não ligavas a previsões a mais de 120 horas?


Futurologia 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luky (30 Jan 2017 às 19:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu não queria continuar com este tema, mas simplesmente não conseguia ler o que ele escrevia. Não o conseguia sequer entender. Isto não deve acontecer num forum público. Se levá-se a mal cada vez que me corrigem estava mal.



Levasse 

Lol


----------



## dopedagain (30 Jan 2017 às 20:07)

Parece que vamos ter mais uns bons eventos aqui no norte, abençoado AA que "abriste as pernas"! Queda de neve Quinta e terça da próxima semana


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Jan 2017 às 20:48)

dopedagain disse:


> Parece que vamos ter mais uns bons eventos aqui no norte, abençoado AA que "abriste as pernas"! Queda de neve Quinta e terça da próxima semana


Só acima  dos 1000 M...
Melhores dias virão.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Jan 2017 às 20:57)

Que bela chuva, assim dá gosto olhar para os modelos.


----------



## vitamos (30 Jan 2017 às 21:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu não queria continuar com este tema, mas simplesmente não conseguia ler o que ele escrevia. Não o conseguia sequer entender. Isto não deve acontecer num forum público. Se* levá-se* a mal cada vez que me corrigem estava mal.



Então não leves a mal. "*LEVASSE*".  

E se de facto não levares a mal então teremos a atitude que se espera seja de quem for e em qualquer contexto: Humildade e vontade de aprender.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2017 às 21:08)

vitamos disse:


> Então não leves a mal. "*LEVASSE*".
> 
> E se de facto não levares a mal então teremos a atitude que se espera seja de quem for e em qualquer contexto: Humildade e vontade de aprender.


Não levo... mas o raio do corrector não corrigiu...


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Jan 2017 às 22:52)

*Meteorologia. Prepare o guarda-chuva*



Esta semana vai ser molhada


*Previsões *

Depois do sol inverno, a chuva está para durar. O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera prevê aguaceiros durante toda a semana. São boas notícias depois de um mês de dezembro muito seco, que levou ao aumento da área em situação de seca fraca no território nacional, em especial nas regiões do Norte e Centro.

*Água necessária*

De acordo com este último boletim climatológico do IPMA, no final de dezembro, 78% o território estava em seca fraca, 18,6% em situação normal e 2,3% em chuva fraca.

*Reservas das barragens em baixo*

De acordo com os últimos dados do Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos, em dezembro verificou-se um aumento do volume de água armazenado em oito bacias hidrográficas e a descida noutras quatro. Os armazenamentos de dezembro de 2016 por bacia hidrográfica apresentaram-se, ainda assim, inferiores às médias de armazenamento de dezembro (1990/91 a 2015/16), excepto para as bacias do Mondego e Tejo. Numa das últimas edições do programa de comentário político “Quadratura do Círculo”, o socialista Jorge Coelho alertou que, caso não começasse a chover em breve, os danos poderiam ser substanciais. E até mais gravosos para as contas públicas do que a Taxa Social Única.


----------



## dopedagain (30 Jan 2017 às 22:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Só acima  dos 1000 M...
> Melhores dias virão.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


bem bom... aqui temos varias serras acima de 1000 até aos 1600m perto... nunca foi muito de neve a cotas baixas tenho consciência que em Portugal são uma raridade infelizmente


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Jan 2017 às 22:57)

*Semana de mau tempo. Chuva vai continuar até domingo*
A chuva vai continuar a afetar Portugal continental pelo menos até domingo, mas as temperaturas mínimas e máximas vão subir, adiantou à agência Lusa a meteorologista Ângela Lourenço.






“Vamos continuar com chuva. Hoje a precipitação será muito fraca e limitada às regiões do litoral, norte e centro. Para amanhã [terça-feira], as precipitações vão ser mais intensas e em todo o território. Na quarta-feira, dia 01, vamos ter uma melhoria, mas depois nos dias 02 e 03 vamos ter novo agravamento com chuva forte”, adiantou.

De acordo com a especialista do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), a semana vai ser pontuada por dias de chuva fraca e outros com precipitação forte e persistente.

“Vamos iniciar uma semana com precipitação fraca, mas até domingo vamos ter precipitação, sendo que será sempre mais significativa nas regiões do norte e centro”, disse.

Ângela Lourenço chamou ainda a atenção para a possibilidade de vento mais intenso no litoral e nas terras altas, sendo que na quinta e na sexta-feira as rajadas podem ser mais intensas também noutros locais do território do continente.

“Em termos de temperaturas temos boas noticias. Esta situação de chuva traz-nos um ar marítimo mais quente e húmido que vem do Oceano Atlântico. Ou seja, vamos ter temperaturas amenas, nada parecido com as que tivemos em semana anteriores”, disse.

De acordo com Ângela Lourenço as mínimas vão rondar os 10/12 graus Celsius e as máximas 16/17 graus.

“No interior e nas Serras os valores da mínima não são tão altos. Estamos a prever mínimas de 06 graus e máximas de 14”, concluiu.


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Jan 2017 às 23:11)

Cá está ela.


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2017 às 23:28)

António josé Sales disse:


> Cá está ela.



Tanta imagem de PT continental que há pela 'net e escolheste uma das piores e mais inúteis funcionalidades que o IPMA oferece 

Mas não vou reclamar por reclamar. Vou oferecer-te uma alternativa um bocadinho melhor tendo em conta a abrangência da imagem que publicaste (mas ainda longe das imagens de qualidade) 

---

Apaguei o probabilístico do GFS porque refere-se à saída das 00z. Não sei se as restantes saídas vão ser descontinuadas mas aquela está muito desatualizada.


----------



## Norther (30 Jan 2017 às 23:39)

Esta será a circulação que vamos ter pelo menos ate domingo, ar mais quente e húmido vindo dos trópicos, bom para que ocorra bons acumulados de precipitação, já para a ocorrência de queda de neve no nosso país é mais difícil, cotas praticamente sempre muito altas, por vezes la vem uma depressão que cava bem ou uma ondulação do anticiclone que puxe algum ar polar e faz com que a cota neve desça, que em principio será na quinta feira que pode ocorrer essa situação. 
Nesta semana a Torre, por vezes, ate pode ter bons períodos de queda de neve intensos, tempestade mesmo.


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Jan 2017 às 23:44)

Orion disse:


> Tanta imagem de PT continental que há pela 'net e escolheste uma das piores e mais inúteis funcionalidades que o IPMA oferece
> 
> Mas não vou reclamar por reclamar. Vou oferecer-te uma alternativa um bocadinho melhor tendo em conta a abrangência da imagem que publicaste (mas ainda longe das imagens de qualidade)
> 
> Na previsão semanal o ECM reiterou a anomalia positiva na chuva. O probabilístico do GFS não dá uma grande esperança num acumulado semanal superior a 150mms. Mas acumulados superiores a 100mms são bastante favorecidos pelo modelo:


Muito obrigado pelas imagens, pessoalmente não acho que a imagem seja assim tão má não é das melhores mas como estava no site do ipma foi logo aquela que tirei estava mais á mão.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (30 Jan 2017 às 23:47)

Boa Noite a todos os colegas do fórum,

Se o elemento branco não vier a nós, vamos nós ter com ele (sempre com bom senso e em segurança).

Sabemos bem que é mais complicado termos neve com acumulação decente abaixo dos 800m. Devemos ter a noção que cotas de neve realistas e possíveis nesta altura do ano e nesta zona só acima dos 1000m com este fluxo marítimo que traz muita humidade.

Mas como sabemos há sempre surpresas na Meteorologia e sonhar não faz mal a ninguém. 

Boa Semana (Agitada e Animada) a todos os MeteoLoucos Amigos !!!


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Jan 2017 às 23:50)

Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2017-01-30 22:52:00* e *2017-01-31 22:52:00*
_Assunto:_ Previsão de vento e agitação marítima forte para os Açores (01 a 02 de fevereiro de 2017)

Uma depressão frontal a noroeste do arquipélago, com deslocamento para leste, deverá desenvolver ventos com força de furacão e ondulação forte que se deverá propagar para a região do Arquipélago dos Açores, afectando principalmente as costas expostas a norte, noroeste e oeste das ilhas mais a norte (Corvo, Flores e Graciosa). 

Esta situação afectará inicialmente as ilhas do Grupo Ocidental, especialmente entre as 05h de quarta-feira (dia 1 de fevereiro) e as 18h de quinta-feira (dia 2 de fevereiro), com ondas noroeste que poderão atingir 12 m de altura significativa e uma onda máxima de 21 m. O vento será de oeste muito forte (65-75 km/h) com rajadas até 110 km/h, entre as 11h e as 23h de quarta-feira. 
Para o Grupo Central, o período mais crítico deverá ocorrer entre as 11h de quarta-feira e as 11h de quinta-feira, com ondas noroeste até 10 m de altura significativa e uma onda máxima de 19 m. O vento será de oeste muito forte (65-75 km/h) com rajadas até 100 km/h, entre as 14h e as 20h de quarta-feira. 

Para as ilhas do Grupo Oriental, o período mais crítico deverá ocorrer entre as 20h de quarta-feira dia 1 e as 11h de quinta-feira, com ondas noroeste de 8 a 9 m de altura significativa. 

Devido à incerteza inerente às previsões numéricas, a interpretação destes resultados deverá ser feita com cautela, sobretudo em situações extremas como esta. Assim, recomenda-se o acompanhamento dos avisos meteorológicos que serão emitidos de acordo com os critérios e com a antecedência acordada com as autoridades de Protecção Civil.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Jan 2017 às 00:46)

Ora bem isto cheira-me a cheias para os sítios do costume... Não?! 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Jan 2017 às 01:05)

*Que dizem da agitação marítima para quinta-feira????  *


----------



## dahon (31 Jan 2017 às 01:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Ora bem isto cheira-me a cheias para os sítios do costume... Não?!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Eu apostava no Rio Lima(Ponte de Lima) e Rio Vouga(Albergaria-a-Velha e Águeda ). Só não acrescento o Mondego porque a barragem da Aguieira está com uma capacidade de encaixe enorme.


----------



## efcm (31 Jan 2017 às 01:46)

dahon disse:


> Eu apostava no Rio Lima(Ponte de Lima) e Rio Vouga(Albergaria-a-Velha e Águeda ). Só não acrescento o Mondego porque a barragem da Aguieira está com uma capacidade de encaixe enorme.


A sul estäo todas vazias,  a norte acho que apesar da situação estar melhor também esta tudo com grandes capacidades de encaixe,  o que deve evitar qualquer cheia de maior. 

Enviado do meu Titans2_DG700 através de Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (31 Jan 2017 às 02:50)

dahon disse:


> Eu apostava no Rio Lima(Ponte de Lima) e Rio Vouga(Albergaria-a-Velha e Águeda ). Só não acrescento o Mondego porque a barragem da Aguieira está com uma capacidade de encaixe enorme.



Alto Lindoso ainda encaixa 34 mts de água.  Esta a 27%.
As 2 barragens espanholas na mesma situação.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Jan 2017 às 10:15)

A zona de água e Vouga sofre bastante com as chuvas...na régua o Rio também irá galgar as margens.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## etvanp (31 Jan 2017 às 10:15)

Windmill disse:


> Aqui na ilha Graciosa, uma boa parte do casario é de telha tradicional. Costumamos colocar pedras em cima dos telhados exactamente para o vento não nos levar as telhas, e olha que não é assim tão fácil rajadas de 120-130km/h fazerem voar telhas.
> Mais fácil por aqui caem árvores do que telhados a voarem.
> Na Terceira e em São Miguel que são as maiores ilhas, há mais ocorréncias, porque as ilhas são maiores e mais populosas. (São Miguel principalmente).
> Em relação á ondulação, já estamos volta e meia habituados com elas. Basta seguir os mandamentos do costume da P. Civil e "tá amodes".
> ...


Desconhecia essa técnica de colocar pedras para segurar as telhas! Está planeado ir aos açores, mas se calhar é melhor ir numa altura que desse para passear eheheh.


----------



## dahon (31 Jan 2017 às 10:19)

slbgdt disse:


> Alto Lindoso ainda encaixa 34 mts de água.  Esta a 27%.
> As 2 barragens espanholas na mesma situação.


Por acaso não tinha ido ver o nível do Alto Lindoso tinha a ideia que andava perto dos 50%. Vendo as previsões em que se prevêem entre 250mm a 300mm em 4 dias na região e tendo em conta o que tinha acontecido no ano passado em que encheu rápido pensei que este ano acontece-se o mesmo. 
Parece que subestimei um pouco o quão seco foi o outono.


----------



## dahon (31 Jan 2017 às 10:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> A zona de água e Vouga sofre bastante com as chuvas...na régua o Rio também irá galgar as margens.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


O Douro diria que ainda é muito cedo para isso, ainda não choveu e mesmo o que está previsto não me parece que seja o suficiente para isso. 
O controlo que neste momento se tem sobre os afluentes do Douro e do próprio Douro não me parece que seja previsível que galgue as margens mesmo na Régua.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Jan 2017 às 11:23)

Às vezes parece-me que vivo noutro país... cheias?
Parece-me que se estão a esquecer que não chove há pelo menos 9 meses, os solos estão completamente secos... os nascentes nem com toda a chuva prevista irão "rebentar"... é necessário mais, muito mais...
Não inventem! E deixem chover... que tanta falta faz... tem de chover durante semanas ou mesmo meses para minimizar a seca.


----------



## tiaguh7 (31 Jan 2017 às 11:41)

Acho que há aqui um mal entendido entre o termo "cheias" e "capacidade de retenção hídrica dos solos".

Poderá haver cheias sim, porque apesar dos solos estarem secos, basta chover em grande quantidade num curto espaço de tempo para que grande parte dessa chuva vá parar diretamente aos rios.

Ainda por cima, se a chuva incidir sobre solos que foram fustigados pelos incêndios, a retenção hídrica torna-se quase nula.

Veremos o que acontece...


Enviado do meu E5823 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2017 às 11:49)

*Ondas podem atingir os 20 metros. É o primeiro grande temporal do ano- fonte:RENASCENÇA*
Foi emitido o aviso vermelho para sete ilhas dos Açores. A Marinha aconselha medidas de prevenção e que se evitem passeios a beira mar.
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/74789/ond...rimeiro_grande_temporal_do_ano?utm_source=rss


----------



## dahon (31 Jan 2017 às 11:55)

tiaguh7 disse:


> Acho que há aqui um mal entendido entre o termo "cheias" e "capacidade de retenção hídrica dos solos".
> 
> Poderá haver cheias sim, porque apesar dos solos estarem secos, basta chover em grande quantidade num curto espaço de tempo para que grande parte dessa chuva vá parar diretamente aos rios.
> 
> ...



Exactamente. A maioria da chuva prevista está concentrada em 24h(sexta feira). Aqui ninguém nega que a chuva é mais do que bem vinda, é vital, mas também ninguém pode negar que muita chuva(100+ mm) num curto espaço de tempo causa prejuízos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Jan 2017 às 11:58)

Olhando aos modelos e vendo o que vai cair deste lado e principalmente do lado de lá da fronteira, o cenário de cheia no Douro não faz sentido.
Simplesmente os rios não têm caudal... venham os 100mm e muito mais... não haverá qualquer problema, nos rios claro... inundações urbanas podem acontecer.


----------



## james (31 Jan 2017 às 12:24)

tiaguh7 disse:


> Acho que há aqui um mal entendido entre o termo "cheias" e "capacidade de retenção hídrica dos solos".
> 
> Poderá haver cheias sim, porque apesar dos solos estarem secos, basta chover em grande quantidade num curto espaço de tempo para que grande parte dessa chuva vá parar diretamente aos rios.
> 
> ...




Em pequenos rios talvez. Em grandes rios não me parece, de modo algum, que vá haver alguma cheia nos próximos tempos.

É preciso chover muito mais, mas ainda vamos a tempo.


----------



## dahon (31 Jan 2017 às 12:30)

A minha referência ao Rio Lima foi assumindo uma variável errada. Até aí concordo que provavelmente não haverá problemas. Já ao rio Vouga e sua bacia hidrográfica foi tendo em conta como foi referido anteriormente o facto de toda aquela zona ter sido severamente fustigada por incêndios.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (31 Jan 2017 às 13:28)

Boa tarde aos membros
Tenho uma viagem planeada para a serra da estrela para esta quinta e sexta feira 
Este evento estragou me um bocado os planos, gostava de poder estar junto à costa para apreciar o estado do mar. 
Apesar de tudo o que posso esperar para a serra da estrela? O evento vai fazer desaparecer a neve?


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Jan 2017 às 13:45)

Nos pontos mais altos até deverá nevar mais pelo que a neve não vai desaparecer, mas abaixo dos 1500m penso que não sobrará nada do pouco que ainda haverá...


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2017 às 13:58)

Boa tarde.

Vamos ver o que na realidade nos trazem os próximos dias no que toca a precipitação.
Os grandes rios e seus afluentes, por terem barragens com grande capacidade de encaixe não trarão problemas nestes próximos dias.
já os pequenos rios poderão trazer alguns condicionamentos, se se confirmarem os mm previstos aqui no litoral norte.
Mas...Mas nada que não seja habitual num qualquer inverno.
Parece-me mais sensato alertar para a limpeza das sarjetas, ruas e zonas de drenagem das águas em ambiente urbanizado.
E sensato também é alertar para os perigos à exposição à forte ondulação que teremos entre 5ª e sábado. Isso requer mais atenção já que potencialmente é onde haverá mais perigo!


----------



## slbgdt (31 Jan 2017 às 15:08)

dahon disse:


> Eu apostava no Rio Lima(Ponte de Lima) e Rio Vouga(Albergaria-a-Velha e Águeda ). Só não acrescento o Mondego porque a barragem da Aguieira está com uma capacidade de encaixe enorme.



Alto Lindoso ainda encaixa 34 mts de água.  Esta a 27%.
As 2 barragens espanholas na mesma situação.


dahon disse:


> O Douro diria que ainda é muito cedo para isso, ainda não choveu e mesmo o que está previsto não me parece que seja o suficiente para isso.
> O controlo que neste momento se tem sobre os afluentes do Douro e do próprio Douro não me parece que seja previsível que galgue as margens mesmo na Régua.



O controlo do Douro é feito pelos Espanhóis. 
Toda a zona montanhosa do alto Douro tem barragens a controlar e reter as águas antes destas chegarem ao Douro.

O Lima depende sempre do Alto Lindoso.
O ano passado chegou a registar entradas na ordem dos 700m3 mas a capacidade de encaixe tinha ficado comprometida logo no primeiro evento.
Na  Altura trabalhou durante 4 dias seguidos.
100mm por dia aqui no norte não causam problemas.
Mesmo o Cávado com Alto Rabagão, Paradela e Vilarinho das Furnas com capacidade ainda muito grande de encaixe não deverá ter problemas.
Em caso de necessidade o Alto Rabagão consegue bombear 18m3 de Venda Nova.
Venda Nova e Salamonde com a modernização de que foram alvo não necessitam de descargas.
A Caniçada por sua vez apenas recebeu um novo canal de descarga.
Com pouca capacidade de turbinação é bem possível que tenha de fazer descargas.
Apesar disso não cria problemas mais a jusante..


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2017 às 15:26)

*Ondas gigantes deixam Marinha em alerta*

Mais de 1500 civis e militares da Marinha Portuguesa e da Autoridade Marítima Nacional vão estar envolvidos na monitorização, prevenção e salvamento durante a tempestade que vai atingir a costa portuguesa a partir de quarta-feira.

Segundo o comandante naval vice-almirante Gouveia e Melo, que esta terça-feira deu uma conferência de imprensa para fazer o ponto da situação, as condições adversas no mar são comparáveis à tempestade "hércules", que, em 2014, provocou ondas de grande dimensão que atingiram primeiro os Açores e, posteriormente, Portugal continental.

*Gouveia e Melo explicou que "o olho do furacão"* vai passar nos Açores na quarta-feira com a previsão de vagas de 12 metros e atingir entre quinta e sexta-feira o continente com vagas de oito metros, e a Madeira, com vagas de seis metros.

A Marinha, adiantou, reforçará o seu dispositivo habitual para a resposta a situações de busca e salvamento no mar, através da presença no grupo central da Região Autónoma dos Açores do navio patrulha oceânico

No continente terá mais uma corveta na zona marítima do norte, de uma corveta em Sines, de uma fragata em prontidão de duas horas na Base Naval de Lisboa e de três lanchas de fiscalização rápidas na costa sul do Algarve.

Também a Autoridade Marítima Nacional, através das capitanias dos portos, das estações salva-vidas e dos meios marítimos da Polícia Marítima manter-se-ão em elevado estado de prontidão e de prevenção, prontas a responder a situações que impliquem a sua pronta intervenção.

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/ondas-gigantes-deixam-marinha-portuguesa-em-alerta-5639190.html


O olho do Furacão??? Qual Furacão?Isto está cada vez pior...

Isto vindo de um Almirante, é de bradar aos céus...Já não chega a comunicação social?

Será que um Almirante  não sabe a diferença entre um Furacão e depressão extra topical cavada?


----------



## António josé Sales (31 Jan 2017 às 15:35)

Snifa disse:


> *Gouveia e Melo explicou que "o olho do furacão"*


Que gente incompetente e inculta como é que é possível


----------



## srr (31 Jan 2017 às 15:41)

Estamos bem entregues....Furacão ??? UAU....


----------



## dahon (31 Jan 2017 às 15:48)

Não tivesse os parêntesis e já estava o Correio da Manhã a dizer que deviam evacuar a população da zona costeira como fazem nos EUA.


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Jan 2017 às 15:50)

Furacão?!!!! Oh meu deus como isto anda.
Falando sobre o evento desta semana o GFS na run das 6 tinha um autentico diluvio na sexta-feira no minho e parece que na run das 12 não está diferente....


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Jan 2017 às 16:00)

Diluvio na sexta no Minho segundo o GFS 12z a rebentar com a escala (>60mm em 6h)


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2017 às 16:07)

Até ao próximo sábado, e segundo o GFS, acumulações importantes no Noroeste com mais de 200 mm no Minho

Venha ela


----------



## jonas (31 Jan 2017 às 16:24)

Meteofan disse:


> Diluvio na sexta no Minho segundo o GFS 12z a rebentar com a escala (>60mm em 6h)


Isso daria aviso vermelho...de acordo com os criterios de emissão.....


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Jan 2017 às 17:01)

*Portugal, segundo país da Europa onde mais se morre de frio*

 31.01.2017 14h07

*Um estudo da Universidade de Oxford, no Reino Unido, revela que Portugal é o segundo país da Europa onde mais se morre de frio. Um dos motivos é a má construção das casas.*
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...ndo-pais-da-Europa-onde-mais-se-morre-de-frio


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2017 às 17:13)

A que se junta o preço brutalmente elevado dos combustíveis e da electricidade.  Deve ser mais caro aquecer uma casa em Portugal que na Islândia.


----------



## dahon (31 Jan 2017 às 17:24)

Dan disse:


> A que se junta o preço brutalmente elevado dos combustíveis e da electricidade.  Deve ser mais caro aquecer uma casa em Portugal que na Islândia.


Concordo plenamente que o preço da energia em Portugal é muito elevado, mas comparar com a Islândia é quase o mesmo que comparar o preço dos combustíveis em Portugal e na Arábia Saudita. 
É que na Islândia para aquecer a casa quase que basta fazer um furo no jardim e tem logo água quente para aquecer a casa.


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2017 às 18:10)

dahon disse:


> Concordo plenamente que o preço da energia em Portugal é muito elevado, mas comparar com a Islândia é quase o mesmo que comparar o preço dos combustíveis em Portugal e na Arábia Saudita.
> É que na Islândia para aquecer a casa quase que basta fazer um furo no jardim e tem logo água quente para aquecer a casa.



Sim, na Islândia é barato aquecer uma casa, mas em Portugal também devia ser. Como temos necessidades energéticas bem mais baixas que o resto da Europa, se os combustíveis e a electricidade fossem ser mais baratos, o custo de aquecer uma casa, minimamente bem construída, devia ser bastante acessível.


----------



## dahon (31 Jan 2017 às 18:24)

Dan disse:


> Sim, na Islândia é barato aquecer uma casa, mas em Portugal também devia ser. Como temos necessidades energéticas bem mais baixas que o resto da Europa, se os combustíveis e a electricidade fossem ser mais baratos, o custo de aquecer uma casa, minimamente bem construída, devia ser bastante acessível.


Infelizmente nos próximos anos os preços dos combustíveis deveram continuar a subir e a electricidade tão cedo não vai baixar de preço já que temos um défice tarifário absurdo para pagar nos próximos anos. Por isso diria que o melhor é mesmo tornar as casas o mais eficientes possível para assim reduzir o consumo de energia.


----------



## António josé Sales (31 Jan 2017 às 19:14)

Previsões animadoras para os próximos dias.


----------



## António josé Sales (31 Jan 2017 às 19:17)




----------



## joralentejano (31 Jan 2017 às 19:20)

António josé Sales disse:


> Previsões animadoras para os próximos dias.


Tanto o ECM como o GFS prevêm aquela interessante depressão ás 240h, ainda muitas voltas vai dar, mas veremos, desde que o AA não venha para ficar (outra vez) já é bom.


----------



## António josé Sales (31 Jan 2017 às 19:25)

joralentejano disse:


> Tanto o ECM como o GFS prevêm aquela interessante depressão ás 240h, ainda muitas voltas vai dar, mas veremos, desde que o AA não venha para ficar (outra vez) já é bom.


Exactamente desde de que o anticiclone não se intrometa está tudo bem tanto o gfs como o ECM prevêem o regresso breve do anticiclones nos dias 6,7,8 e 9 logo a seguir lá para dia 10 voltam a dar chuva e de facto aquela depressão a 240 h é um sonho mais ainda falta muito tempo vamos aguardar.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2017 às 23:11)

Impressionantes os meteogramas do GFS.



image upload

Para Melgaço ainda está pior a rondar os 225 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2017 às 23:29)

Acho estranho o litoral norte ter como previsão "apenas" rajadas até 80 km/h,segundo o IPMA...
IPMA e vento, nunca se deram lá muito bem.
@Joaopaulo deves ter registos bem interessantes.


----------



## ruka (1 Fev 2017 às 00:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Acho estranho o litoral norte ter como previsão "apenas" rajadas até 80 km/h,segundo o IPMA...
> IPMA e vento, nunca se deram lá muito bem.
> @Joaopaulo deves ter registos bem interessantes.



aqui no litoral norte e nas terras altas do Noroeste facilmente as rajadas chegarão aos 90/110 km/h nos períodos mais críticos previstos como é hábito nestas depressoes cavadas


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Fev 2017 às 00:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Acho estranho o litoral norte ter como previsão "apenas" rajadas até 80 km/h,segundo o IPMA...
> IPMA e vento, nunca se deram lá muito bem.
> @Joaopaulo deves ter registos bem interessantes.



Verdade!  Ventos de quadrantes Sul / SW são sempre poderosos por aqui.

Provavelmente as rajadas chegaram aos 100km/h, vamos aguardar. 

GFS(18h):
Previsão das rajadas de vento (10mts):






E aos 950hPa:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Fev 2017 às 09:03)

Aviso VERMELHO desde Viana até Lisboa por ondulação forte!


----------



## slbgdt (1 Fev 2017 às 17:12)

Boa tarde.
Embora já tenha dado uma olhada pelos modelos.
Será que me podem ajudar?
Tenho uma caminhada na serra amarela domingo dia 5.
a chuva cairá forte ou apenas aguaceiros?


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Fev 2017 às 21:47)

Bela depressão a caminho e segundo os modelos ela irá cavar ainda mais nas próximas horas já são visíveis várias linhas de instabilidade que nos irão afectar.


----------



## dopedagain (1 Fev 2017 às 23:57)

Autentico "festim" no alto minho nas próximas horas.... De ventos na ordem dos 100 a 140kmh nas terras altas, neve, frio, e chuva muita chuva. Sexta feira será um completo diluvio nesta zona...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Fev 2017 às 00:16)

Boa noite...


...não se esqueçam, de amarrar uns blocos de cimento nas pernas.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Fev 2017 às 00:36)

Epá! O *inverno de 2000-2001* (saudades de emoção à séria!) teve episódios bem mais severos ao nível do vento do que este. 
Vento médio de 61 km\h é para meninos. Já levamos com ventos médios no nosso litoral entre os 90-110 Km\h. E o mundo não acabou...
Na Póvoa está previsto vento médio de 72 Km\h para as 18h de 6ª feira. Nada mau...

245,3 mm de precipitação na saída GFS das 18h. Tá tolo o gajo? Está a chuviscar neste momento!


----------



## André Ultra (2 Fev 2017 às 11:33)

boas, hoje é dia de nossa senhora das Candeias. O ditado mais antigo diz:«Se a Senhora das Candeias chorar, está o Inverno a passar; se está a rir, está o Inverno para vir», estará correto este proverbio?!


----------



## trepkos (2 Fev 2017 às 11:36)

Eu já perdi as esperanças de chegar a ver um inverno decente este ano, aqui no Alentejo praticamente não chove há quase 1 ano.

Está tudo seco, as barragens em baixo e estes eventos pontuais só dão chuva ao Norte...

Não tarda está de volta o calor e os 40 graus. Vamos rezar para que o próximo inverno seja melhor.


----------



## james (2 Fev 2017 às 11:45)

André Ultra disse:


> boas, hoje é dia de nossa senhora das Candeias. O ditado mais antigo diz:«Se a Senhora das Candeias chorar, está o Inverno a passar; se está a rir, está o Inverno para vir», estará correto este proverbio?!




Eu gosto muito deste provérbio. 

Mas hoje já vi chuva e sol.  Em que é que ficamos?


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2017 às 11:50)

james disse:


> Eu gosto muito deste provérbio.
> 
> Mas hoje já vi chuva e sol.  Em que é que ficamos?



Eu também já tive chuva e sol, portanto o Inverno nem está para vir nem para acabar, antes pelo contrário


----------



## Toby (2 Fev 2017 às 11:58)

Bom dia,


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2017 às 12:03)

Porto em LIVE:

http://www.jn.pt/local/videos/inter...ma-na-foz-do-porto-5643337.html?autoplay=true


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Fev 2017 às 15:15)

Já é possível ver a nova superfície frontal que nos vai afectar  nesta imagem de satélite, deve chegar  lá para o final do dia.


----------



## criz0r (2 Fev 2017 às 15:21)

Eu sei que a situação marítima actual no Porto é "peaners" tendo em conta o que já lá ocorreu antes, mas não deixa de ser impressionante ver o vídeo em directo. Já lá estive muita vez e sei que presenciar naquele local estes eventos é simplesmente arrepiante (no bom sentido da palavra).


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2017 às 18:41)

*Proteção Civil regista 200 ocorrências desde a noite de quarta-feira devido ao mau tempo*
2 fev 2017 · 18:35

A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) registou entre as 20:00 de quarta-feira e as 17:00 de hoje 198 ocorrências relacionadas com o mau tempo, sobretudo quedas de árvores, limpezas de via e quedas de estruturas.






“Os distritos mais afetados são Viana do Castelo, com 30 ocorrências, Braga, com 27 ocorrências, Coimbra e Porto, com 23 ocorrências [cada]”, afirmou à Lusa o adjunto de operações nacional da ANPC Marco Martins.

O responsável considerou que “face à previsão meteorológica, no que diz respeito à agitação marítima, vento e precipitação, era expectável que as ocorrências andassem por estes números”.

A ANPC ativou o estado de alerta especial de nível azul, pelo que “está coerente com o número de ocorrências”.

“Não há aqui uma discrepância sobre aquilo que é a capacidade de resposta em termos de meios e recursos da Proteção Civil com as ocorrências, portanto tem havido aqui um equilíbrio bastante favorável e que era expectável que viesse a acontecer”, declarou.


Das ocorrências de maior relevância, o responsável indicou que houve 102 registos de quedas de árvores, 55 limpezas de via e 25 quedas de estruturas.

Em relação à agitação marítima, Marco Martins avançou que vai haver “um pico, que pode ser preocupante, porque está relacionado com a preia-mar, portanto a maré alta, que se vai sentir entre as 18:30 e as 19:00, podendo, obviamente, neste período temporal, aumentar o incremento do número de ocorrências”.

Todos os distritos do litoral estão hoje com avisos amarelos, laranja ou vermelhos devido ao vento, à agitação marítima ou à chuva.

O mau tempo atingiu primeiro as ilhas dos Açores, já na quarta-feira, mas não foram registadas ocorrências significativas pela Proteção Civil.

O estado de alerta especial de nível azul refere-se à necessidade de os agentes de proteção civil reforçarem os meios de primeira intervenção, destinando-se apenas a estes agentes e não à população em geral, de forma a melhorar a eficiência do sistema.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...e-a-noite-de-quarta-feira-devido-ao-mau-tempo


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Fev 2017 às 19:46)

O ecm continua a prever aquele belo cut-off a partir de dia 9  esta situação poderia trazer neve a cotas muito baixas e chuva a todo o território, pode ser que seja desta que a região sul tenha chuva de jeito, vamos esperar ainda falta algum tempo mas a tendência está lá, depois prevê a continuação de alguma instabilidade.
Outra boa noticia é que o anticiclone vai deixar de estar a sul dos Açores permitindo assim a depressão descer mais em latitude.


----------



## Célia Salta (2 Fev 2017 às 20:35)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...-apanhadas-pelas-ondas-na-Gafanha-da-Nazare-1

Isto revolta-me um pouco, depois de tanto aviso ainda acontece isto...


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2017 às 20:39)

António josé Sales disse:


> O ecm continua a prever aquele belo cut-off a partir de dia 9  esta situação poderia trazer neve a cotas muito baixas e chuva a todo o território, pode ser que seja desta que a região sul tenha chuva de jeito, vamos esperar ainda falta algum tempo mas a tendência está lá, depois prevê a continuação de alguma instabilidade.
> Outra boa noticia é que o anticiclone vai deixar de estar a sul dos Açores permitindo assim a depressão descer mais em latitude.


Os modelos GEM e GFS também estão prever a mesma situação !

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2017 às 20:41)

Célia Salta disse:


> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...-apanhadas-pelas-ondas-na-Gafanha-da-Nazare-1
> 
> Isto revolta-me um pouco, depois de tanto aviso ainda acontece isto...


Por isso mesmo foi lançado o aviso vermelho, enfim, nem sei o que vai no pensamento dessa gente.

Está agora a passar na CMTV essa notícia.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Fev 2017 às 20:41)

joselamego disse:


> Os modelos GEM e GFS também estão prever a mesma situação !
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


Sim é verdade esqueci-me de referir que havia mis modelos a prever esta situação.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Fev 2017 às 20:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Por isso mesmo foi lançado o aviso vermelho, enfim, nem sei o que vai no pensamento dessa gente.


As pessoas são completamente inconscientes e burras, não ligam nenhuma ao avisos por isso é que depois acontecem acidentes graves enfim.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Fev 2017 às 20:48)

Célia Salta disse:


> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...-apanhadas-pelas-ondas-na-Gafanha-da-Nazare-1
> 
> Isto revolta-me um pouco, depois de tanto aviso ainda acontece isto...


A mim não me revolta nada, só se mete lá quem quer...


----------



## joralentejano (2 Fev 2017 às 20:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> A mim não me revolta nada, só se mete lá quem quer...


Concordo contigo, os avisos estão dados!


----------



## joselamego (2 Fev 2017 às 20:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Concordo contigo, os avisos estão dados!


As pessoas não medem o perigo, só pensam tirar foto, captar o momento, depois infelizmente o momento perde-se para sempre!

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Célia Salta (2 Fev 2017 às 20:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Concordo contigo, os avisos estão dados!


O que me revolta é a estupidez de para certas pessoas parece que não tem limite...


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2017 às 21:11)

*Onda apanha dez pessoas na praia da Costa Nova*

Dez pessoas foram apanhadas pelo mar, esta quinta-feira cerca das 20 horas, na praia da Costa Nova, em Ílhavo. Quatro caíram à água e três delas foram resgatadas.

Uma mulher, com cerca de 40 anos, está desaparecida.

As três vítimas que caíram ao mar foram transportadas para o Hospital de Aveiro em hipotermia.

A previsão de agitação marítima levou o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) a colocar sob aviso vermelho, a partir do meio da tarde e até às 24 horas, sete distritos do litoral -- Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Coimbra, Leiria e Lisboa.

No país há ainda vários avisos laranja e amarelos em vários distritos e algumas zonas das regiões autónomas, devido a agitação marítima, vento e chuva.

http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/ave...a-5644975.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web


----------



## james (2 Fev 2017 às 21:24)

A depressão parece estar a cavar. 
É típico nestas situações a acalmia que se verificou ao final da tarde. 

É não é frequente o IPMA  atualizar os avisos à última da hora.... 

Vamos ver o que vai dar...


----------



## Zulo (2 Fev 2017 às 21:41)

Hoje não fiz nenhum vídeo nem tirou foto da zona onde moro...MAS:

Posso dizer que só mesmo o mar é que está revolto,pois de todas as zonas por onde passei hoje,não notei vento e não houve grande chuva..

Zona de Benfica/Amadora e Algés/Jamor..


Esta noite faço vídeo se as condições agravarem.


----------



## Orion (3 Fev 2017 às 04:15)

António josé Sales disse:


> bel*o* cut-off



bel*a**

Em vez de publicares a saída toda dos modelos, que não faz lá muito sentido, usa as animações do meteociel. Podes é demorar algum tempo a atinar com aquilo.

Como alternativas tens o 'Forecast Gif' do Tidbits:

http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/anal...tl&pkg=mslp_pcpn_frzn&runtime=2017020300&fh=6

Ou a funcionalidade Gif do WXcharts (no canto inferior esquerdo das cartas):

http://wxcharts.eu/



Célia Salta disse:


> Isto revolta-me um pouco, depois de tanto aviso ainda acontece isto...





António josé Sales disse:


> As pessoas são completamente inconscientes e burras, não ligam nenhuma ao avisos por isso é que depois acontecem acidentes graves enfim.



Na maioria das vezes é curiosidade ingénua. Nem todos os temerários irão sofrer consequências das suas ações e há uns mais azarados que outros.

---

Nos próximos 2 dias, mais coisa menos coisa, vai continuar a haver transporte de ar tropical para o continente.












Chuva de jeito só para o centro-norte continental.


----------



## jonas (3 Fev 2017 às 09:30)

Boa saída do ECM a prever iso -2 em todo o país e iso -4 no norte, lá para dia 11 de fevereiro...poderia dar neve a cotas baixas


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2017 às 09:39)

O único temporal que se tem estado a sentir no sul do país é o temporal que a TVI tá a fazer , tá a fazer do evento algo que nunca tinha ocorrido.

Hoje vou pro norte espero ter uma viagem animada de chuva e vento. Pelos vistos tem estado a chover em em trás os montes.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Fev 2017 às 09:51)

Orion disse:


> Em vez de publicares a saída toda dos modelos, que não faz lá muito sentido, usa as animações do meteociel. Podes é demorar algum tempo a atinar com aquilo.


Na minha última publicação eu não pus as saídas todas dos modelos pus apenas aquelas que mostravam a cut-off não vejo qual seja o problema de o fazer, de qualquer modo obrigado pelas dicas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2017 às 10:30)

Aquela cut-off prevista pelos modelos para dia 10\11 certamente daria neve em cotas muito baixas vamos acompanhando


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2017 às 10:42)

Hoje vou até Gondomar, ao menos vou ver chuva e vento no norte , diferente desta monotonia 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (3 Fev 2017 às 10:53)

Esta saida do GFS  preve neve a cotas baixas (300-400 m) para o norte,la para os dias 10 e 11,
Pode ser que tenhamos sorte....


----------



## Paulo H (3 Fev 2017 às 11:01)

jonas disse:


> Esta saida do GFS  preve neve a cotas baixas (300-400 m) para o norte,la para os dias 10 e 11,
> Pode ser que tenhamos sorte....



E não só.. praticamente todo o interior do continente! 

Faltam 7/8 dias, ainda pertence ao mundo dos sonhos e fantasias.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Fev 2017 às 12:35)

James vi a tua mensagem do litoral norte, não há necessidade saíres do fórum por causa de um desentendimento eu adoro as tuas publicações e pelos vistos não sou  o único tu dás um contributo muito importante para o fórum e não te esqueças  que todos aqui trabalhamos para o mesmo informar as pessoas melhor sobre a meteorologia e climatologia e partilharmos experiências meteorológicas entre nós tentem resolver as coisas entre vocês da melhor forma. vá lá fica por favor


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Fev 2017 às 12:43)

António josé Sales disse:


> James vi a tua mensagem do litoral norte, não há necessidade saíres do fórum por causa de um desentendimento eu adoro as tuas publicações e pelos vistos não sou  o único tu dás um contributo muito importante para o fórum e não te esqueças  que todos aqui trabalhamos para o mesmo informar as pessoas melhor sobre a meteorologia e climatologia e partilharmos experiências meteorológicas entre nós tentem resolver as coisas entre vocês da melhor forma. vá lá fica por favor


Não te preocupes. Já perdi a conta das vezes em que ele se despediu do fórum e acabou por não sair.


----------



## supercell (3 Fev 2017 às 13:30)

Boas, prevê-se um agravamento do estado do tempo para mais logo, será que o pior já passou?


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2017 às 13:44)

Estão a dar o alerta a partir das 18h de hoje para fenómenos extremos de vento para o litoral norte e rajadas entre 100 e 130Km/h


----------



## etvanp (3 Fev 2017 às 14:06)

Sim aparentemente a passagem pior vai ser mesmo a do final do dia de hoje. Esperemos que não hajam danos nem acidentes com pessoas. Estranhamente o arome não indica nada disso, a modelação parece até mais "mansa" que ontem. Não percebo nada disto!


----------



## james (3 Fev 2017 às 14:11)

Boa tarde. 

Após refletir um pouco, queria pedir desculpa ao fórum pela forma irreflectida como falei do temporal desta noite e do termo " fiasco " que não deveria ter utilizado. 

Fiz algo que normalmente nunca faço, que é comentar alguma situação sem previamente avaliar a real extensão da mesma. 

E agradeço o facto de uma grande maioria dos membros me ter chamado a atenção de forma construtiva. 

Vou continuar no fórum, pois gosto de meteorologia e este é um palco privilegiado para falar e sentir a mesma. 

E hoje parece que há mais animação. ( sem estragos de preferência) .


----------



## Guedes 114 (3 Fev 2017 às 14:17)

Juntos poderemos sempre ser melhores. Serão sempre as difrenças que nos unem.


james disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Após refletir um pouco, queria pedir desculpa ao fórum pela forma irreflectida como falei do temporal desta noite e do termo " fiasco " que não deveria ter utilizado.
> 
> ...


----------



## srr (3 Fev 2017 às 14:17)

Boa James - Gosto dos teus comentários.

Agora aqui caiu um pequeno aguaceiro! Nas Ultimas 24H - 3mm - è pouco mas não podemos fazer nada.


----------



## Guedes 114 (3 Fev 2017 às 14:26)

*Informação meteorológica relevante *

De acordo com a informação disponibilizada pelo IPMA, prevê-se para as próximas horas:

Possibilidade de ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de vento no litoral a norte do cabo Mondego e nas terras altas a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, em particular da região Norte, no período compreendido entre as 18h de hoje e as 03h do dia de amanhã.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte para os distritos a norte do rio Mondego. 

Agitação marítima com ondas de noroeste com 5 a 7 metros de altura significativa, podendo atingir 10 a 12 metros de altura máxima na costa ocidental a sul do rio Tejo e ondulação de noroeste com 5 a 7 metros de altura significativa, podendo atingir 12 a 14 metros de altura máxima, na costa ocidental a norte do rio Tejo.
*Informação hidrológica relevante *

As bacias dos rios Lima, Douro (troço final), Mondego e Vouga, especialmente nas linhas de águas não controladas, com possibilidade de ocorrência de inundações nas zonas historicamente vulneráveis, agravadas pelo facto do escoamento nas bacias ser acelerado em zonas que coincidam com áreas ardidas.


----------



## etvanp (3 Fev 2017 às 14:34)

Bom isto está a ficar um cenário dantesco para o norte!
Vento a acelerar rapidamente. Rajada 41km/h S


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2017 às 15:12)

*Rasto do mau tempo: uma mulher desaparecida, queda de árvores e cortes de eletricidade*
3 fev 2017 · 14:40

Uma mulher desaparecida, queda de árvores e de estruturas e cortes de eletricidade são algumas das principais ocorrências devido ao mau tempo, que atingiu durante a noite e madrugada sobretudo o norte do país, segundo a Proteção Civil.






A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) registou entre as 20:00 de quarta-feira e as 12:00 desta sexta-feira 780 ocorrências relacionadas com o mau tempo, 550 das quais desde a madrugada e a maioria associadas a quedas de árvores e de estruturas.

Os distritos mais afetados foram os do Porto e Braga, segundo o adjunto de operações nacional da ANPC Marco Martins.

No distrito de Braga, os bombeiros receberam, durante a última noite, mais de 50 pedidos de ajuda, praticamente todos referentes a quedas de árvores, informou hoje fonte do Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS).

A mesma fonte adiantou que não há registo de quaisquer danos pessoais no distrito.

Vários bares e habitações juntos à beira mar entre Lavadores e Salgueiros, em Vila Nova de Gaia, foram parcialmente destruídos pela força das ondas e do vento durante a madrugada de hoje, segundo os Bombeiros de Gaia.


Na zona de Matosinhos/Leça da Palmeira, no distrito do Porto, os bombeiros registaram também várias saídas devido a quedas de estruturas, nomeadamente de marquises que se “desfizeram”.

Em ílhavo, Aveiro, quatro pessoas foram arrastadas por uma onda na praia da Costa Nova e uma delas, uma mulher com cerca de 40 anos, continua desaparecida, prosseguindo-se as buscas para a encontrar, que decorrem desde as 19:45 de quinta-feira.

As três pessoas resgatadas estavam em estado de hipotermia. Duas delas, mulheres de 34 e 37 anos, tiveram hoje de manhã alta hospitalar, e a terceira, um homem de 42 anos, foi transferido para o hospital da área de residência, sem inspirar cuidados, informou hoje fonte do Hospital de Aveiro.

O diretor regional do Norte da EDP, Mário Guimarães, disse à Lusa que cerca de 50 mil habitações do distrito de Viana do Castelo ficaram sem energia elétrica durante a última noite devido ao mau tempo, estimando que a situação fique restabelecida pelas 15:00.

Em Montalegre, no distrito de Vila Real, o vento forte originou várias quedas de árvores, que provocaram danos em dois carros, em telhados de dois armazéns na zona industrial e numa casa.

Um troço da autoestrada A28, em Viana do Castelo, reabriu hoje de manhã, depois de ter estado interdito pela queda de um painel de sinalização.

A barra do Porto de Peniche reabriu às 09:00 de hoje e a da Nazaré às 11:35, depois de terem sido encerradas na quinta-feira devido à agitação marítima forte.

Em Peniche, foi reaberta ao trânsito a marginal norte e, nas Caldas da Rainha, foi levantada a restrição de acesso ao passeio marítimo e à marginal da Foz do Arelho.

No país mantêm-se hoje de manhã encerradas as barras de Caminha, Viana do Castelo, Vila Praia de Âncora, Esposende, Póvoa de Varzim, Vila do Conde, Douro, Aveiro, Figueira da Foz, Nazaré, São Martinho do Porto e Alvor, de acordo com a atualização feita às 10:00 no portal da Marinha.

As barras marítimas de Leixões, Faro e Vila Real de Santo António estão condicionadas, com a interdição de embarcações de menores dimensões.

Todo o litoral de Portugal continental está hoje sob aviso laranja, o segundo mais grave, devido à forte ondulação.

Os distritos da região norte – Aveiro, Viseu, Guarda, Porto, Braga, Viana do Castelo, Vila Real e Bragança – estão também hoje com aviso laranja, decretado pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, nalguns casos devido ao forte vento, noutros também por causa da chuva.

Alguns avisos laranja prolongam-se até às 06:00 de sábado por causa do vento e da agitação marítima, como são os casos de Aveiro, Porto, Braga e Viana do Castelo, enquanto nos distritos de Viseu, Guarda, Vila Real e Bragança os avisos laranja estendem-se por causa do vento, que pode atingir rajadas de 120Km/h.

À exceção dos distritos de Santarém e Évora, todos os restantes estão com aviso amarelo por causa do vento e da chuva e nos distritos do litoral a preocupação é maior por causa da forte ondulação.

O mau tempo atingiu primeiro as ilhas dos Açores, já na quarta-feira, mas não foram registadas ocorrências significativas pela Proteção Civil.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...ida-queda-de-arvores-e-cortes-de-eletrecidade


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Fev 2017 às 15:24)

Chuva forte acompanhada por vento moderado/forte!


----------



## Célia Salta (3 Fev 2017 às 18:12)

Muito bom


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Fev 2017 às 18:31)

Célia Salta disse:


> Muito bom


O que eu me ri com este video.


----------



## cova beira (3 Fev 2017 às 18:51)

queria chamar a atenção para a quantidade de frio que os modelos preveem a 120 horas sobre a terra nova, e que chegaria à penisula dois dias depois, neste tipo de entradas atlanticas as cotas por norma não são baixas, mas parece ter potencial para termos um evento com mais frio do que o habitual, tudo vai depender da trajectoria que o frio tomar sobre o atlantico.






A longo prazo observando os ensembles acima das 200 horas os mapas continuam muito bons.


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2017 às 18:54)

Passou-se o ECMWF


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Fev 2017 às 19:04)

Snifa disse:


> Passou-se o ECMWF



Já há um tempo que ela anda a prever esse cenário não me admirava nada se isso se concretiza-se.
O gfs também prevê uma situação semelhante.


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2017 às 19:06)

António josé Sales disse:


> Já há um tempo que ela anda a prever esse cenário não me admirava nada se isso se concretiza-se.
> O gfs também prevê uma situação semelhante.



Na mesma distância temporal, o GFS está bem diferente:


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Fev 2017 às 19:08)

Entretanto vendo o GFS vamos continuar com chuva até domingo com especial destaque para o Norte.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Fev 2017 às 19:09)

António josé Sales disse:


> Já há um tempo que ela anda a prever esse cenário não me admirava nada se isso se concretiza-se.
> O gfs também prevê uma situação semelhante.


A saída das 12z do GFS prevê a cut-off mais a sul e a chuva ficaria toda a sul do continente, seria bom apenas para a madeira. Esta saída do GFS em geral está má pois não prevê praticamente nenhuma chuva a partir de segunda-feira, nem mesmo acima das 240h  Se assim for, esta chuva veio apenas tirar a barriga da miséria mas nada vai mudar no que diz respeito à seca.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Fev 2017 às 19:14)

Snifa disse:


> Na mesma distância temporal, o GFS está bem diferente:


Sim o ECM está mais optimista, mas o GFS não está mau de todo.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Fev 2017 às 19:16)

António josé Sales disse:


> mas o GFS não está mau de todo.


Pois olhando melhor paro o gfs não está grande coisa têm razão, mas vamos aguardar ainda falta muito tempo.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (3 Fev 2017 às 21:20)

Sendo que existe Alerta Amarelo até ás 3 da manhã de amanhã (dia 4) para o distrito do Porto, o clássico não deveria ser adiado? Digo isto porque o jogo é ás 20h e o alerta começa ás 18:00..


----------



## huguh (3 Fev 2017 às 21:25)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Sendo que existe Alerta Amarelo até ás 3 da manhã de amanhã (dia 4) para o distrito do Porto, o clássico não deveria ser adiado? Digo isto porque o jogo é ás 20h e o alerta começa ás 18:00..



o aviso amarelo é até às 21h de amanhã, o jogo começa às 20:30h
deverá haver chuva durante o jogo mas nada "de especial" para adiar um jogo


----------



## Pedro Mindz (3 Fev 2017 às 21:32)

huguh disse:


> o aviso amarelo é até às 21h de amanhã, o jogo começa às 20:30h
> deverá haver chuva durante o jogo mas nada "de especial" para adiar um jogo








Mas existe um aviso laranja até ás 3 da manhã..


----------



## huguh (3 Fev 2017 às 21:43)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Mas existe um aviso laranja até ás 3 da manhã..



3 da manhã desta noite, não é de amanhã lol


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Fev 2017 às 21:44)

Mas isso é para esta madrugada que vem.


----------



## qwerl (4 Fev 2017 às 01:31)

António josé Sales disse:


> Na minha última publicação eu não pus as saídas todas dos modelos pus apenas aquelas que mostravam a cut-off não vejo qual seja o problema de o fazer, de qualquer modo obrigado pelas dicas.



Trata-se apenas do facto de o excesso de imagens no tópico faz com que a página demore mais tempo a carregar, tornando mais difícil aos utilizadores que entram no tópico através do telemóvel, por exemplo, e também que tenham de gastar mais dados móveis para carregar as imagens, além de ocuparem muito espaço no ecrã.

Se quiseres publicar várias cartas seguidas de uma run tanto do ECM como do GFS podes utilizar o gerador de GIFS do Meteociel (ícone azul com a câmara de filmar, por cima da carta, escolhes em que hora da carta queres começar e acabar o gif e o número de cartas que queres mostrar por segundo, copias para o post o link do gif para fóruns e está feito
Acabas por conseguir mostrar várias cartas que te chamam a atenção ocupando muito menos espaço e tornando mais fácil aceder ao tópico Espero ter ajudado


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Fev 2017 às 19:29)

Continua-se  a prever a cut-off a partir de dia 9, sendo a precipitação generalizada a todo o território.


----------



## Cesar (4 Fev 2017 às 23:25)

No radar ve se células com fortes precipitações a caminho do continente.


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2017 às 10:31)

GFS  a ficar interessante para neve:


----------



## joselamego (5 Fev 2017 às 10:33)

Snifa disse:


> GFS  a ficar interessante para neve:


Com sorte poderá vir uma cota interessante de neve lá para sexta ! 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (5 Fev 2017 às 10:54)

Boa saida do GFS!
Pena ser a das 6z


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Fev 2017 às 11:24)

jonas disse:


> Boa saida do GFS!
> Pena ser a das 6z


A das 0 estava igual!


----------



## jonas (5 Fev 2017 às 11:44)

Meteofan disse:


> A das 0 estava igual!


A das 0z acho que dava neve so a apartir dos 500m (penso eu)
A das 6z preve a cota de neve entre os 500m e os 300m


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Fev 2017 às 11:51)

jonas disse:


> A das 0z acho que dava neve so a apartir dos 500m (penso eu)
> A das 6z preve a cota de neve entre os 500m e os 300m


Isso são pequenos ajustes normais que vão ocorrer. Pode ser que tenhamos sorte e vejamos um bom nevão a cotas médias-baixas mas ainda falta muito vamos aguardar.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Fev 2017 às 12:25)

O GFS está bastante bom com queda de neve acima dos 200/ 300m no interior e acima dos 400/ 500m no litoral e há bastante precipitação... pena é ainda faltarem alguns dias...


----------



## André Ultra (5 Fev 2017 às 13:33)

Boas, essa previsão a ocorrer e para quando?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Fev 2017 às 13:37)

André Ultra disse:


> Boas, essa previsão a ocorrer e para quando?


Quinta sexta sabado

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## cova beira (5 Fev 2017 às 14:26)

o evento de sexta feira continua por definir, o modelo europeu está bastante diferente dos restantes, no entanto seguimos nos próximos 10 15 dias com um padrão algo estranho mas muito interessante, pois não me lembro de assistir a nada parecido nos últimos invernos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Fev 2017 às 14:39)

cova beira disse:


> o evento de sexta feira continua por definir, o modelo europeu está bastante diferente dos restantes, no entanto seguimos nos próximos 10 15 dias com um padrão algo estranho mas muito interessante, pois não me lembro de assistir a nada parecido nos últimos invernos.



Em que se traduz esse padrão? Muito obrigada.


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2017 às 14:45)

é verdade que já há algumas saídas que preveem isso, mas temos de ficar de pé atrás por causa dos dias que faltam ainda


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Fev 2017 às 14:53)

De facto o  padrão desenhado pelos modelos é um pouco estranho ou seja mostram que poderemos ter neve a cotas muito baixas a partir de dia 9/10  o que é pouco habitual no nosso clima, mas tal como alguns membros dizem temos de ter algumas reservas pois ainda falta algum tempo,o que é certo é que os modelos tem se mantendo firmes nas previsões o que pode ser um bom sinal.


----------



## talingas (5 Fev 2017 às 14:56)

Vá tudo a rezar para que se concretize...


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Fev 2017 às 14:59)

Mas para mim o que importa mais é a chuva e que seja generalizada a todo o território.


----------



## Stinger (5 Fev 2017 às 15:13)

Fonix a cada run descem mais a cota ??? Para Valongo da 350m


----------



## cova beira (5 Fev 2017 às 15:50)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Em que se traduz esse padrão? Muito obrigada.



A leitura que faço neste momento dos modelos para os próximos 15 dias é de uma circulação fora do vulgar, sendo que a penisula iberica parece-me em posição privilegiada para sofrer bastante instabilidade e temperaturas abaixo do normal, mas como é uma situação invulgar os modelos tambem estao a ter dificuldades para lidar com isso e é muito difícil termos ideia do que possa acontecer. Como referi a semana passada o aquecimento estratosferico teve os seus efeitos na posição de altas pressoes no polo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (5 Fev 2017 às 17:07)

cova beira disse:


> A leitura que faço neste momento dos modelos para os próximos 15 dias é de uma circulação fora do vulgar, sendo que a penisula iberica parece-me em posição privilegiada para sofrer bastante instabilidade e temperaturas abaixo do normal, mas como é uma situação invulgar os modelos tambem estao a ter dificuldades para lidar com isso e é muito difícil termos ideia do que possa acontecer. Como referi a semana passada o aquecimento estratosferico teve os seus efeitos na posição de altas pressoes no polo.



Obrigada! Tudo o que não seja pasmaceira, por mim, está bem.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (5 Fev 2017 às 19:04)

As minhas Apps começam a mostrar previsões interessantes a partir de Quinta-feira! 
Teremos neve a cotas baixas? 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## MarcioRR (5 Fev 2017 às 19:54)

Era muito bom ver neve aqui na minha serra, a rondar os 500 metros, mas duvido muito que aconteça. é sempre a mesma coisa


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Fev 2017 às 20:06)

O que é certo é que já vem mostrando esta situação há 4 dias.. 
Se aguentar até terça podemos sonhar com neve a cotas baixas.
No pior dos casos temos neve acima dos 800/1000M.

No melhor dos cenários neve acima dos 300/600M isto no norte e centro.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Fev 2017 às 20:45)

Chuva prevista a partir de dia 9 nada mau, precipitação generalizada a todo o território do continente sendo que a região sul lá para dia  11 poderá ter acumulados bastante bons o que é óptimo.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2017 às 20:57)

António josé Sales disse:


> Chuva prevista a partir de dia 9 nada mau, precipitação generalizada a todo o território do continente sendo que a região sul lá para dia  11 poderá ter acumulados bastante bons o que é óptimo.


O GFS até está bastante positivo, prevendo 66mm para aqui, e tem vindo a aumentar nas últimas saídas. O Europeu prevê chuva mas não tanta, estas depressões são sempre imprevisíveis, normalmente o que acontece é: o modelo que está mais positivo é sempre o que vai atrás do que está pior retirando tudo. Portanto é melhor não ganhar esperanças e irmos só acompanhando


----------



## joselamego (5 Fev 2017 às 20:59)

Pode ser que desta vez o sul tenha sorte e melhores acumulados e que na cidade onde vivi(Lamego) caía neve na sexta !

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Fev 2017 às 21:14)

joralentejano disse:


> O GFS até está bastante positivo, prevendo 66mm para aqui, e tem vindo a aumentar nas últimas saídas. O Europeu prevê chuva mas não tanta, estas depressões são sempre imprevisíveis, normalmente o que acontece é: o modelo que está mais positivo é sempre o que vai atrás do que está pior retirando tudo. Portanto é melhor não ganhar esperanças e irmos só acompanhando


Pois eu também tenho as minhas reservas, mas possa vocês já merecem chuva de jeito e se não for pedir muito também umas boas chuvadas aqui para o centro.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2017 às 21:21)

António josé Sales disse:


> Pois eu também tenho as minhas reservas, mas possa vocês já merecem chuva de jeito e se não for pedir muito também umas boas chuvadas aqui para o centro.


Por mim, muito ou pouco mas desde que vá chovendo já é bom, não é necessário cá dilúvios porque isso não resolve secas.


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Fev 2017 às 21:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Por mim, muito ou pouco mas desde que vá chovendo já é bom, não é necessário cá dilúvios porque isso não resolve secas.


Sim o ideal é ir chovendo moderadamente mas várias semanas seguidas para os solos irem absorvendo aos poucos a água, o problema é que o nosso clima funciona muito por extremos ora chove torrencialmente em poucas horas ora estão meses e meses seguidos sem cair uma gota enfim é o que temos, pensamento positivo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Fev 2017 às 22:32)

Não percebo as previsões do aemet em relação às cotas de neve :S

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (5 Fev 2017 às 22:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não percebo as previsões do aemet em relação às cotas de neve :S
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Que dizem eles ?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Fev 2017 às 23:05)

Stinger disse:


> Que dizem eles ?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Fev 2017 às 08:41)

Bom dia...
A AEMET (ECMWF) continua a não ver as cotas baixas... mas a MeteoGalicia (GFS) já vê!

A partir do xoves Galicia continuará na influencia das baixas presións que enviarán sucesivas frontes asociadas. Así a probabilidade de precipitación será alta en xeral, con entradas de aire frío que descenderán as temperaturas e deixarán precipitacións en forma de neve. Na fin de semana agárdase que se vaia estabilizando a atmosfera, con menos probabilidade de chuvias.

http://www.meteogalicia.gal/web/predicion/localidades/localidadesIndex.action#anclaMenu

Devem estar prestes a começar os cortes... haja fé!


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2017 às 09:56)

O GFS já esteve muito melhor, parece que vai nevar apenas nos sitios do costume.
Estava com esperança que era desta que nevava aqui mas parece que não. No entanto haja esperança ainda podem repor o frio.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Fev 2017 às 10:12)

Vai começar a nossa sina....

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2017 às 10:26)

É óbvio que este evento ( da maneira como está previsto agora) não será favorável a cotas baixas, se a cota baixar aos 600/700 metros já não é mau, e em especial na Sexta/Sábado, no interior Norte/Centro


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2017 às 10:37)

Snifa disse:


> É óbvio que este evento ( da maneira como está previsto agora) não será favorável a cotas baixas, se a cota baixar aos 600/700 metros já não é mau, e em especial na Sexta/Sábado, no interior Norte/Centro


 
É desesperante ver a cota baixar até aos 600\700 todos os anos e quase nunca até aos 400\500. Em Fafe nas zonas altas aqui bem perto neva todos os anos e muitas vezes com acumulação, aqui o máximo que vejo é uns flocos perdidos na chuva e nem todos os anos agora...


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2017 às 11:22)

A saída 06 do GFS não está má para o interior norte, continua no intervalo de 500/600 metros de cota de neve, entre sexta e sábado 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Fev 2017 às 11:42)

Para o litoral norte também coloca cotas em torno dos 500M mas já estiveram a 300M.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Fev 2017 às 12:19)

Era o que temia... começam os cortes... se nevar acima dos 600 metros apenas, já não será tão excepcional como poderia parecer à algumas horas antes, obviamente me refiro ao interior norte.
Aguardemos as próximas saídas... parece-me seguro que vai nevar nos locais do costume e poderia ser o maior nevão do ano em muitos locais a cotas mais baixas onde o 1º nevão da temporada não chegou... amanhã e 4ª feira já teremos certezas... assim espero.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Fev 2017 às 12:26)

O IPMA e para 5ª feira nem menção fazem à cota de neve que poderá descer dos 1200 aos 600 metros ao final do dia no norte (meteoexploration)...

"Previsão para 5ª feira, 9.fevereiro.2017
Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito
nublado do litoral para o interior a partir do meio da tarde.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros no litoral das regiões Centro e
Sul a partir do final da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante leste, rodando
para o quadrante sul a partir do final da manha, e tornando-se
moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no litoral oeste e moderado a
forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas.
Formação de geada e/ou gelo nas regiões do interior, em especial
Norte e Centro.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Cristina Simões/Ricardo Tavares.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

_Atualizado a 6 de fevereiro de 2017 às 11:34 UTC"_


----------



## MSantos (6 Fev 2017 às 13:04)

Pessoal, porque é que fazem acompanhamento dos modelos e previsões aqui? Para isso temos os tópicos "oficiais" 

Deixemos este para assuntos mais informais e "wishcasting"


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Fev 2017 às 13:12)

Para um "cepo" como eu prefiro este tópico! 
Deixo os outros para os experts!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Fev 2017 às 13:39)

Só lá para quarta feira é que vamos ter algumas certezas do que ira acontecer.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Fev 2017 às 13:50)

A previsão automática do IPMA já coloca neve para Bragança, Montalegre, Vila Pouca de Aguiar, Guarda, Sabugal, Manteigas, Trancoso... vejam os detalhes horários.


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2017 às 13:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A previsão automática do IPMA já coloca neve para Bragança, Montalegre, Vila Pouca de Aguiar, Guarda, Sabugal, Manteigas, Trancoso... vejam os detalhes horários.


E deve prever mais sítios amanhã, a cota deve situar-se no intervalo 500/600 metros 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (6 Fev 2017 às 14:22)

Não me levem a mal, os eventos de neve são interessantes, mas nas actuais circunstâncias já me contento com um razoável evento de chuva aqui pelo sul (Setúbal).


----------



## trovoadas (6 Fev 2017 às 14:46)

Em perspectiva um bom evento de precipitação para o sul no próximo fim de semana...sempre com as devidas reservas mas seria interessante se se quebrasse este "enguiço" a que temos assistido no Inverno. Situação a acompanhar...


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2017 às 15:47)

Está a sair a run das 12 do gfs e confesso que estou com um nervoso miudinho para ver se as cotas baixam...
Queria tanto ver neve aqui 
EDIT: Não estou a gostar do que vejo 
Grande corte no frio, enfim, vai ser mais um evento de neve para as zonas do costume...


----------



## Stinger (6 Fev 2017 às 16:02)

Que passa?


----------



## dopedagain (6 Fev 2017 às 16:12)

Prefiro precipitação abundante e um nevão a serio  acima dos 1000metros do que neve de "spray" nos 600m... cheira me a fiasco quer nos 600 quer nos 1000, sem precipitação não há festa. e estão a cortar cada vez mais na chuva


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2017 às 16:14)

O que se passa é que o GFS acabou de dar mais uma machadada no frio, a saída das 06z ainda se tinha recomposto, agora a das 12z está uma miséria. Se chegar a nevar aos 700m vai ser uma sorte. Eu para mim já me é indiferente até já estava à espera... A massa de ar frio que prometia chegar não era muito extensa já para não falar que pelo meio aparecia sempre fragmentada com temperaturas mais altas.

É mais um ano sem ver nevar a sério a cotas baixas...


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2017 às 16:15)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O que se passa é que o GFS acabou de dar mais uma machadada no frio, a saída das 06z ainda se tinha recomposto, agora a das 12z está uma miséria. Se chegar a nevar aos 700m vai ser uma sorte. Eu para mim já me é indiferente até já estava à espera... A massa de ar frio que prometia chegar não era muito extensa já para não falar que pelo meio aparecia sempre fragmentada com temperaturas mais altas.
> 
> É mais um ano sem ver nevar a sério a cotas baixas...


500? nem aos 700...


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2017 às 16:16)

Meteofan disse:


> 500? nem aos 700...



Enganei-me a digitar, mas depois corrigi de imediato Se fosse aos 500 já era bom para muita gente...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2017 às 16:17)

Grande corte na precipitação  a saída das 12z prevê tudo a cair no mar a sul de Lisboa. Estava a ver isto muito bom para o meu gosto.  veremos o ECM...


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2017 às 16:18)

Segundo esta última saída, os melhores dias quer para neve  ( a cotas médias/altas) quer para precipitação, serão quinta e sexta, depois disso a depressão foge muito para a região da Madeira.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Fev 2017 às 16:19)

Pois...

É triste passar Janeiro sem um único nevão de registo e agora fevereiro a ir pelo mesmo caminho...

O aemet é que tinha razão em lançar  cotas a 900/1000M para esses dias.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (6 Fev 2017 às 16:22)

Espero que na próxima volte a repor as cotas mais baixas....é muito improvável.....enfim, já sabia que o corte ia chegar


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2017 às 16:23)

Apesar destes cortes dos modelos eu estou com um feeling estranho que vai nevar aqui a 500m. 
Acredito que os modelos vao carregar no frio nas proximas runs, é um feeling.


----------



## Paulo H (6 Fev 2017 às 16:42)

Só acredito em neve a cotas baixas, quando 1 semana antes, os modelos estejam a prever neve abaixo do nível do mar!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Fev 2017 às 16:45)

6z






12z


----------



## jonas (6 Fev 2017 às 16:55)

Restanos esperar pelo ECM....espero que traga boas noticias...


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Fev 2017 às 17:03)

Estou ainda mais contente com esta saída do GFS. Ainda poderá cair um ou outro floco na serra de Sintra.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Fev 2017 às 18:12)

A verdade é  que a cada ano que passa se torna cada vez mais raro nevar abaixo dos 1000 metros. 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Fev 2017 às 18:17)

Pareçe que vai mesmo ocorrer a cut-off é de esperar que os modelos vão fazendo ajustes em relação á posição da depressão o que vai ditar se vamos ter mais ou menos chuva.


----------



## Snifa (6 Fev 2017 às 18:52)

Saída ( 12 Z ) do ECMWF até às 192 h:


----------



## Cesar (6 Fev 2017 às 18:55)

A partir da Meia noite de Terça feira vamos ter mais certesa se vamos ter ou não neve em cotas baixas, e depois quando surgir a descritiva em relação a sexta dia 10.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2017 às 18:58)

O Europeu só mete ISO 0 na sexta esqueçam a neve a cotas baixas.


----------



## jonas (6 Fev 2017 às 19:07)

Meteofan disse:


> O Europeu só mete ISO 0 na sexta esqueçam a neve a cotas baixas.


Se nevar acima dos 800m ja nao e  mau....
Acho que agora so um pequeno "milagre" pode fazer recuar os modelos....


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Fev 2017 às 19:15)

jonas disse:


> Se nevar acima dos 800m ja nao e  mau....
> Acho que agora so um pequeno "milagre" pode fazer recuar os modelos....


Verdade, mas por vezes acontece, vamos ter esperança.


----------



## Cesar (6 Fev 2017 às 19:16)

Mas tenho um presentimento que vai mesmo nevar abaixo dos 800 metros na Sexta.


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2017 às 20:00)

Há várias médias mas usei a mais antiga. Como não há boletim de Janeiro aqui fica uma ideia de como começou a Europa:






Não há para a temperatura. Para esta uso a NOAA:


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2017 às 20:57)

Orion disse:


> Não há para a temperatura. Para esta uso a NOAA:








Relativo à média 1981-2010.



> January 2017 extended the spell of exceptional global warmth that has now lasted well over a year. Although the global temperature anomaly peaked in February 2016 and declined steadily from March to June, it rose again in July and August, and has remained high since. January 2017 was:
> 
> 
> 0.55ºC warmer than the average January from 1981-2010;
> ...


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2017 às 21:31)

António josé Sales disse:


> *Pareçe* que vai mesmo ocorrer a cut-off é de esperar que os modelos vão fazendo ajustes em relação á posição da depressão o que vai ditar se vamos ter mais ou menos chuva.



Assim parece... A situação já esteve melhor em termos de outros hidrometeoros, mas pelo menos a chuva parece certa. Agora a palavra a negrito é que era dispensável... não existe no dicionário e custa um bocadinho vê-la tantas vezes usada


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Fev 2017 às 21:38)

vitamos disse:


> Assim parece... A situação já esteve melhor em termos de outros hidrometeoros, mas pelo menos a chuva parece certa. Agora a palavra a negrito é que era dispensável... não existe no dicionário e custa um bocadinho vê-la tantas vezes usada


Sim tens razão erro meu.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2017 às 22:14)

O GFS já delira e anda perdido. Se na saída das 00 coloca cerca de 140 mm no algarve até às 240 horas, na saída das 12 coloca 10 mm.

Chega, o dia e está sol. 

Epá, o GFS é excelente, a prever neve no Algarve, no resto, não dá uma para caixa.


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Fev 2017 às 22:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS já delira e anda perdido. Se na saída das 00 coloca cerca de 140 mm no algarve até às 240 horas, na saída das 12 coloca 10 mm.
> 
> Chega, o dia e está sol.
> 
> Epá, o GFS é excelente, a prever neve no Algarve, no resto, não dá uma para caixa.


Na minha opinião o gfs está cada vez pior, nas previsões a curto prazo não é mau mas a médio longo prazo é para esquecer já o ECM é muito melhor em todos os aspectos, o GFS é o modelo dos delírios.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Fev 2017 às 22:46)

saida das 18z novamente com cota 400 no litoral norte.
retirou bastante precipitação.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2017 às 22:48)

As cut-off's são mesmo muito imprevisíveis 
Na run das 06z o GFS para aqui previa cerca de 50mm, na das 12z cortou bastante e passou para 10mm, o ECM foi atrás e também não prevê grande coisa nesta última run. Entetranto a run das 18z do GFS é mais um delírio que prevê 73mm para aqui e mais de 160mm no sotavento algarvio.  E voltou a descer as cotas de neve. Enfim, só lá para quarta/quinta teremos mais certezas sobre o evento do próximo fim de semana.


----------



## Brito (6 Fev 2017 às 22:50)

boas... situação interessante para sexta, 526 dam = cotas medias/baixas  no norte e centro do pais

isto segundo esta saída do GFS, mas tudo muito incerto ao que realmente se vai passar com a posição dessa depressão ...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Fev 2017 às 22:57)

as entidades meteorológicas nem querem lançar cotas de neve..esta tudo tão volátil...


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2017 às 23:15)

joralentejano disse:


> As cut-off's são mesmo muito imprevisíveis
> Na run das 06z o GFS para aqui previa cerca de 50mm, na das 12z cortou bastante e passou para 10mm, o ECM foi atrás e também não prevê grande coisa nesta última run. Entetranto a run das 18z do GFS é mais um delírio que prevê 73mm para aqui e mais de 160mm no sotavento algarvio.  E voltou a descer as cotas de neve. Enfim, só lá para quarta/quinta teremos mais certezas sobre o evento do próximo fim de semana.


Elá, o GFS prevê neve para aqui acima dos 400m?
Quando a esmola é grande o pobre desconfia...
Tenho bastantes dúvidas, a posição da depressão não me parece a melhor.
A Aemet prevê cotas de neve bastante superiores.


----------



## jorgeanimal (6 Fev 2017 às 23:21)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A verdade é  que a cada ano que passa se torna cada vez mais raro nevar abaixo dos 1000 metros.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


Digna dos tesourinhos deprimentes


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2017 às 23:24)

Davidmpb disse:


> Elá, o GFS prevê neve para aqui acima dos 400m na 6ª feira?
> Quando a esmola é grande o pobre desconfia...
> Tenho bastantes dúvidas, a posição da depressão não me parece a melhor.



A mim, cheira-me que a Andaluzia vai levar com o melhor.  Se, o GFS prever neve a cota 0 no Algarve, eu acredito.  Quero neve, quero neve...


----------



## joselamego (6 Fev 2017 às 23:30)

Fonix! De novo cota baixa no interior norte e outras partes do país... Lamego com a saída 18 GFS teria ainda boa nevada!
Mesmo algarve e portalegre!
O GFS está a delirar, só pode!


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2017 às 23:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A mim, cheira-me que a Andaluzia vai levar com o melhor.  Se, o GFS prever neve a cota 0 no Algarve, eu acredito.  Quero neve, quero neve...


Esta-me a parecer que agora é mais provável nevar aí do que aqui


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Fev 2017 às 23:34)

joselamego disse:


> Fonix! De novo cota baixa no interior norte e outras partes do país... Lamego com a saída 18 GFS teria ainda boa nevada!
> Mesmo algarve e portalegre!
> O GFS está a delirar, só pode!


Era bom que não estivesse a delirar...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2017 às 08:30)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Digna dos tesourinhos deprimentes



Bom dia,

Que escrevi eu assim de tão "precioso"?


----------



## Peixoto (7 Fev 2017 às 09:23)

Amigos, para sexta-feira perspetiva-se um nevão à antiga.
Norte e Centro com muita neve acima dos 800 metros!!!
O que dizem os entendidos???


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 09:25)

Peixoto disse:


> Amigos, para sexta-feira perspetiva-se um nevão à antiga.
> Norte e Centro com muita neve acima dos 800 metros!!!
> O que dizem os entendidos???


Não sou entendido mas aqui vai: Sinceramente vejo neve sim, mas só acima dos 650\700 metros e provavelmente com acumulação acima de 800, mas a precipitação também não é muito mas há que aguardar ainda pode melhorar ou piorar.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 09:36)

Aí vem mais uma run do GFS  e eu atento a ver se eles metem mais frio. Carrega GFS tens de voltar ao que previste inicialmente! 
EDIT: A run ainda está a sair e já dá para perceber que vem mais corte


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2017 às 09:41)

O Meteoexploration volta a baixar a cota de neve nas montanhas do norte, 5ª feira a baixar até aos 700 metros e 6ª feira a baixar até aos 400 metros.

*Gerês:*

http://www.meteoexploration.com/forecasts/Nevosa/

Na Região Centro em particular na Serra da Estrela a descer aos 900 metros na 5ª feira e aos 400 na 6ª feira, menos precipitação que nos Gerês.

*Estrela:*

http://www.meteoexploration.com/forecasts/Serra-da-Estrela/?lang=en

Em suma será uma bonita nevada em cotas altas, mais que isso só no dia saberemos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 09:52)

Menos frio nesta run do GFS, mas mais precipitação. Pelo menos isso, assim pelo menos temos um nevao em condições nas cotas médias-altas...


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 10:44)

Apesar de tudo o GFS continua a colocar cotas 500\600 no Norte na sexta. Será preciso um milagre para ver nevar abaixo dos 500m mas vamos aguardar pelas saídas e depois é nowcasting...


----------



## VimDePantufas (7 Fev 2017 às 11:01)

Muitas voltas irão ainda dar os modelos, no entanto tendo em conta a actual saída do GFS arriscaria cotas de 150 a 200 msm em muitos locais.
No entanto até lá não nos doa a cabeça !


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 11:04)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Muitas voltas irão ainda dar os modelos, no entanto tendo em conta a actual saída do GFS arriscaria cotas de 150 a 200 msm em muitos locais.
> No entanto até lá não nos doa a cabeça !


150\200 metros? Em que modelo viste isso?
Olhando aos modelos atuais, acredito que possa nevar apenas acima dos 650\700.


----------



## ACampos (7 Fev 2017 às 11:09)

Onde é que vocês consultam esses modelos?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2017 às 11:09)

A AEMET já baixou a cota, mas nada de extraordinario... cotas perfeitamente banais em pleno Inverno...

Validez: viernes, 10 febrero 2017 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
* Predicción*


Nuboso o cubierto en el sur de Galicia y resto de la miad occidental peninsular, extendiéndose la nubosidad a ambas mesetas y a Andalucía. Lluvias y chubascos en el cuadrante suroeste peninsular con posibilidad de alguna tormenta ocasional. Con menor intensidad, afectarán también la meseta sur, Andalucía oriental y sistemas central e Ibérico, y con menor probabilidad a la meseta norte. Cantábrica. No se esperan precipitaciones en el resto ni en Baleares. *Cota de nieve: a primeras horas entre 600/800 m en la mitad norte peninsular*, subiendo rápidamente a 1000/1200 m e incluso a En Canarias, nubosidad abundante con lluvias y chubascos, menos probables en el sur de las islas.

A MeteoGalicia tem uma previsão contrária à AEMET...

5ª feira: 1000 metros
6ª feira: 1200 metros a descer aos 800.

Enfim... já diz muito da volatilidade dos modelos.


----------



## VimDePantufas (7 Fev 2017 às 11:13)

Meteofan disse:


> 150\200 metros? Em que modelo viste isso?
> Olhando aos modelos atuais, acredito que possa nevar apenas acima dos 650\700.


Faço contas tendo como base vários parâmetros , e o resultado que obtenho segundo a última saída do GFS é esse que transmiti.
No entanto e como disse é apenas uma saída das várias diárias, pelo que poderá piorar ou até quiçá melhorar, é ir vendo


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 11:16)

Para a minha zona (485 metros de altitude) costuma ser assim (por experiencia passada)

Meteograma GFS:
Cota 500: Só chove
Cota 400: Por vezes água-neve
Cota 300: Água-neve, por vezes neve pura.
Cota 200: Neve.

Neste momento preve 500 metros de cota na minha zona por isso nao espero nada...


----------



## cova beira (7 Fev 2017 às 11:22)

a manterem-se as coisas como estão poderá haver acumulação acima dos 500 no interior, mas basta um enfraquecimento da bolsa de ar frio em altura ou um desvio de 100 km para subir muito a cota, para já os modelos estão melhores do que esperava


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 11:34)

Pessoalmente para já nao acredito em cotas inferiores a 550\600m... Mas lá está basta uma pequena mudança e podemos ter cotas 400 ou 800.... Ainda indefinido.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2017 às 11:39)

Meteofan disse:


> Pessoalmente para já nao acredito em cotas inferiores a 550\600m... Mas lá está basta uma pequena mudança e podemos ter cotas 400 ou 800.... Ainda indefinido.



Não me dou assim tão facilmente por vencido... se reparares a linha dos 400 metros não anda longe... mas o mais provável é que se afaste... mas para já as minhas Apps vão mantendo previsão de neve, a do Yahoo até para Chaves (380 metros) mete chances. Lá na minha aldeia a manterem-se estas cotas nevará, em Bragança e Guarda também... Vila Real, Chaves, Mirandela... é que provavelmente morrerão na praia.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Fev 2017 às 11:39)

Há ainda que contar com possível efeito fohen, dependendo portanto, da orientação geográfica do relevo e do sentido do vento / precipitação.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 11:40)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não me dou assim tão facilmente por vencido... se reparares a linha dos 400 metros não anda longe... mas o mais provável é que se afaste... mas para já as minhas Apps vão mantendo previsão de neve, a do Yahoo até para Chaves (380 metros) mete chances. Lá na minha aldeia a manterem-se estas cotas nevará, em Bragança e Guarda também... Vila Real, Chaves, Mirandela... é que provavelmente morrerão na praia.


E eu provavelmente também vou morrer na praia!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2017 às 11:43)

Meteofan disse:


> E eu provavelmente também vou morrer na praia!



Acho curioso a linha dos 400 metros estar sobre o mar e em terra o modelo prever 600...
Ainda vai dar muitas voltas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2017 às 11:45)

O IPMA está a demorar a disponibilizar a previsão descritiva... estarão a deitar os papeizinhos com as cotas ao ar e fica a que cair no teclado?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Fev 2017 às 11:46)

Nem me vou pôr a sonhar para não ter desilusões...


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2017 às 11:49)

Tb estava a pensar que Lamego ia nevar, com saída 06 GFS apenas deve cair água/neve na cidade, apenas na serra meadas deve acumular 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 11:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Acho curioso a linha dos 400 metros estar sobre o mar e em terra o modelo prever 600...
> Ainda vai dar muitas voltas.


Com a cota 400 por experiencia passada costumo ver água-neve, já era qualquer coisa


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 11:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O IPMA está a demorar a disponibilizar a previsão descritiva... estarão a deitar os papeizinhos com as cotas ao ar e fica a que cair no teclado?



Aposto 600\800m.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2017 às 11:55)

O IPMA melhorou muito nos últimos tempos em relação a cotas de neve... quando era adolescente era com cada bacorada. 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Fev 2017 às 12:07)

Ipma 600/800



Mais valia por 300/800

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2017 às 12:11)

Aqui vai a minha aposta

550/750 Metros


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Fev 2017 às 12:19)

acima dos 600m  já seria bom...


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 12:38)

600\800 tal como eu previ... Para cota inicial nem está muito mau, agora é aguardar que baixe para 400\600 amanhã ou depois.


----------



## Paulo H (7 Fev 2017 às 12:47)

Uma vez que o núcleo de frio a 500HPa e a 850HPa vai percorrendo de norte a sul e do litoral para o interior, não vejo necessidade de favorecer o norte. No máximo teriam uma vantagem de 50m-100m de cota.

Localidades expostas a SO/SE:
700m500m (sem acumulação)

Localidades expostas a NO/NE:
800m600m (sem acumulação)

Cova da Beira: 550m (sem acumulação)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2017 às 12:48)

600 metros já daria neve à porta de casa na aldeia.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2017 às 12:58)

600 metros já daria neve à porta de casa


Meteofan disse:


> 600\800 tal como eu previ... Para cota inicial nem está muito mau, agora é aguardar que baixe para 400\600 amanhã ou depois.



Quero os registos de Montalegre deste fim de semana!


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2017 às 13:05)

Eu aposto cota de 800/1000 metros e com acumulação acima dos 900 metros.


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2017 às 13:06)

600 metros daria água / neve na cidade Lamego e na serra meadas acumulação 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 13:08)

Flaviense21 disse:


> 600 metros já daria neve à porta de casa
> 
> 
> Quero os registos de Montalegre deste fim de semana!


Claro que vou registar


----------



## Guedes 114 (7 Fev 2017 às 14:44)

Aposta de Cotas!!!
Eu querer querer queria que fosse 100/250
Mas como realidade aposto nuns 1000/1100


----------



## jonas (7 Fev 2017 às 15:02)

Eu aposto nos 700m


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 15:02)

Ora aí está uma ideia para o futuro, aposta de cotas, sim senhor bem pensado.
Ora eu apostaria em 700m acumulação, temporariamente água-neve a 500\550m.


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2017 às 15:10)

Meteofan disse:


> Ora aí está uma ideia para o futuro, aposta de cotas, sim senhor bem pensado.
> Ora eu apostaria em 700m acumulação, temporariamente água-neve a 500\550m.


Mas como se comprovava depois? Quando são apostas de temperaturas,várias estações oficiais e amadoras são seleccionadas e os dados verificados. Agora, cotas de neve, como se provavam?Visualmente? E conseguia-se cobrir o País todo com observações sobre neve?

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 15:15)

Snifa disse:


> Mas como se comprovava depois? Quando são apostas de temperaturas,várias estações oficiais e amadoras são seleccionadas e os dados verificados. Agora, cotas de neve, como se provavam?Visualmente? E conseguia-se cobrir o País todo com observações sobre neve?
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


Pois pensando assim


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2017 às 15:17)

Não seria muito dificil aferir os resultados... a neve hoje em dia é tão rara que toda a gente a partilha na redes sociais.


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2017 às 15:19)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não seria muito dificil aferir os resultados... a neve hoje em dia é tão rara que toda a gente a partilha na redes sociais.



Pois, mas não são dados oficiais e validados, qualquer pessoa pode dizer no Facebook  que viu neve aos 300 metros e postar fotos enganadoras..

Outros até dizem que viram neve quando foi granizo ou saraiva..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2017 às 15:20)

Snifa disse:


> Pois, mas não são dados oficiais, qualquer pessoa pode dizer no Facebook  que viu neve aos 300 metros..
> 
> Outros até dizem que viram neve quando foi granizo ou saraiva..



Sim tens razão!


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 15:23)

Lembro-me perfeitamente quando tinha 7\8 anos ou seja há 13\14 anos atrás o IPMA previa neve a cotas de 400 metros várias vezes por ano e nevava aqui todos os anos, quase sempre com acumulação, mas nos ultimos 5\6 anos isso deixou de acontecer, é raro ver o IPMA prever cotas 400 e neve com acumulação aqui desde 2011 que nao vejo e nos ultimos 3 anos só vi água neve durante 5 minutos ou nem isso.
Realmente Flaviense a neve está-se a tornar rara por estas bandas. Só acima dos 900\1000m é certa todos os anos, abaixo é dificil


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Fev 2017 às 15:24)

Mas a cota, mesmo a uma distância relativamente curta, poderá ser bastante diferente, de um local para outro.  Há muitos efeitos locais, como o Fohen...Ou a cota mudar rapidamente num curto espaço de tempo...  e ainda teria de se garantir haver precipitação a uma determinada hora para conferir a cota. É muito difícil, senão impossível, realizar um concurso nestes moldes com precisão suficiente para se nomear um vencedor, concordo com o Snifa.

Este fim de semana irei à Serra da Estrela, saio de Lisboa ao final da tarde de Sexta e chegarei a Manteigas pelo início da noite. Seria engraçado encontrar lá neve no solo... olhando para os modelos, é um cenário possível ;-)


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 15:26)

Vamos mas é ver a run das 12 do GFS, que venha com muito frio 
EDIT: Vamos mas é fazer uma aposta sobre as runs dos modelos, eu aposto que o GFS 12Z vai meter mais frio  lol


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2017 às 15:32)

Meteofan disse:


> Lembro-me perfeitamente quando tinha 7\8 anos ou seja há 13\14 anos atrás o IPMA previa neve a cotas de 400 metros várias vezes por ano e nevava aqui todos os anos, quase sempre com acumulação, mas nos ultimos 5\6 anos isso deixou de acontecer, é raro ver o IPMA prever cotas 400 e neve com acumulação aqui desde 2011 que nao vejo e nos ultimos 3 anos só vi água neve durante 5 minutos ou nem isso.
> Realmente Flaviense a neve está-se a tornar rara por estas bandas. Só acima dos 900\1000m é certa todos os anos, abaixo é dificil



Saudades tenho eu do tempo em que via o saudoso Anthimio de Azevedo ou Costa Alves entre outros a dar a previsão do tempo da televisão, lembro-me tão bem quando criança de falavam de neve nas terras altas eu corria aos meus pais a perguntar se a minha aldeia era terra alta... ficava radiante quando me respondiam que sim! Lá ficava eu à espera da neve... e recordo que davam previsão para a semana inteira e se diziam que iria nevar daí a 3 ou 4 dias... efetivamente nevava!
Para não falar do mítico nevão de 1997... neve durante dias, pelos joelhos na minha aldeia 600/700m... nos pontos mais abrigados chegava à cintura... nevões que já não se repetem.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 15:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Saudades tenho eu do tempo em que via o saudoso Anthimio de Azevedo ou Costa Alves entre outros a dar a previsão do tempo da televisão, lembro-me tão bem quando criança de falavam de neve nas terras altas eu corria aos meus pais a perguntar se a minha aldeia era terra alta... ficava radiante quando me respondiam que sim! Lá ficava eu à espera da neve... e recordo que davam previsão para a semana inteira e se diziam que iria nevar daí a 3 ou 4 dias... efetivamente nevava!


Ainda me lembro uma vez o  meteorologista José Manuel da Costa Teso (alguem se lembra dele? ahahah) a prever neve acima de 400 metros 3 ou 4 dias antes e depois nevou mesmo aqui com acumulação. Agora isso é raro. Já agora deixo aqui um desabafo: Porque é que acabaram com a meteorologia na RTP? Não percebo, na TVE estão 15 minutos a explicar o tempo, aqui é um jornalista 15 segundos e muitas das vezes com dados errados (CMTV principalmente)


----------



## jonas (7 Fev 2017 às 15:50)

Lembrome de que a uns 4-5 anos ( nao sei bem) o ipma previa a cota de 400-600m
E eu ja entusiasmado, partilhava a informacao com os meus colegas....
Nesse dia chegou a nevar em Cristelo ( sem acumulacao)e cair agua-neve ca em paredes...foi uma das 3 vezes que vi cair neve ou agua neve ca em Paredes....saudades


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 15:55)

GFS 12Z tão mau.... Corta frio, corta precipitação... Vamos acabar com uns flocos a 900\1000m e sem acumulação por falta de precipitação... Enfim


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Fev 2017 às 15:56)

O que dizem os outros modelos? Só tenho visto o GFS.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 15:57)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> O que dizem os outros modelos? Só tenho visto o GFS.


O GFS não está muito bom, mas os outros ainda estão piores. Por isso se o GFS preve cota 600 na melhor das hipoteses acredito em cota 700 ou 800.
Não vai dar para mais infelizmente...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Fev 2017 às 16:03)

Meteofan disse:


> O GFS não está muito bom, mas os outros ainda estão piores. Por isso se o GFS preve cota 600 na melhor das hipoteses acredito em cota 700 ou 800.
> Não vai dar para mais infelizmente...



Obrigada. Sonho definitivamente arrumado na gaveta.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Fev 2017 às 16:07)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Obrigada. Sonho definitivamente arrumado na gaveta.


Calma...ontem foi igual

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 16:12)

Pessoal, já perguntei isto noutro tópico mas nao obtive resposta. A estação PCE FWS 20 permite meter os dados online no Wunderground?


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2017 às 16:13)

Tão típico aqui nos Invernos do MeteoPT este turbilhão de emoções em torno das cotas de neve! 

Também já houve tempos em que vivia isto intensamente, principalmente quando vivia em Bragança, mas depois comecei a relativizar tudo tais eram as desilusões...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Fev 2017 às 16:13)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Calma...ontem foi igual
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Eu sei mas é todos os anos a mesma história. Prefiro não ter ilusões.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2017 às 16:22)

A cota será 800-1000 metros...

A AEMET não deixa dúvidas e estes acertam... experiência de uma vida!

Validez: viernes, 10 febrero 2017 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
* Predicción:*

Nuboso o cubierto de madrugada, con precipitaciones en el sur y en el oeste, menos probables y más dispersas cuanto más al nordeste, tendiendo progresivamente a poco nuboso. *Cota de nieve en torno a 800-1000 m*. Temperaturas mínimas sin cambios, con heladas débiles en áreas altas; máximas en descenso. Viento del sur, fuerte en el litoral occidental, rolando a este y amainando a flojo.

Tudo a Montalegre! 

Que chova... continua a fazer muita falta e a seca está longe de estar resolvida... muito longe.

Neve abaixo do 1000 metros? Só na RTP Memória!


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 16:24)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A cota será 800-1000 metros...
> 
> A AEMET não deixa dúvidas e estes acertam... experiência de uma vida!
> 
> ...


Pelo menos a RTP memória agora está na TDT ahahah. Talvez neve abaixo de 800m mas será esporadicamente enfim... Com aquele nevão de novembro pensei que este inverno ia ser rico em neve, mas até agora desilusão total...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2017 às 16:29)

Meteofan disse:


> Pelo menos a RTP memória agora está na TDT ahahah. Talvez neve abaixo de 800m mas será esporadicamente enfim... Com aquele nevão de novembro pensei que este inverno ia ser rico em neve, mas até agora desilusão total...



Eu disse aqui que iriamos pagar caro aquele nevão! E estamos a pagar!
Será este mais um ano sem neve no solo em locais onde até há alguns anos era comum?
Bragança já não vê um nevão digno desse nome desde quando?
Cidades em menor altitude como Vila Real, Chaves, Lamego, Covilhã, Fundão, Viseu?
O anormal vai-se tornando norma e isso é que é preocupante.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2017 às 16:35)

Enfim é o que temos não podemos mudar.... Mas que está mau está... O aquecimento global infelizmente é real e estamos a sentir isso...
Aqui já não neva em condições há 6\7 anos e nos últimos 2 nem água neve vi.
Estou a 500m não é propriamente cota 0 e mesmo assim nos meus 20 anos só vi 3 vezes neve, uma vez tinha 5\6 anos nao me lembro bem, depois 9 janeiro 2009 e depois 2011 penso eu, depois disso nada  (Tirando água-neve, isso vejo quase todos os anos)


----------



## criz0r (7 Fev 2017 às 16:43)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bragança já não vê um nevão digno desse nome desde quando?



Lembro-me perfeitamente quando era miúdo de semanas seguidas de neve ou água neve no nordeste transmontano. De ver a neve que praticamente atingia quase 2 metros em algumas zonas e de quando ia à Serra da Estrela com paredes de 5/6 metros de neve no maciço central que até metia medo. De facto uma coisa é certa e acho que isso é inegável, algo está a mudar e já não vou na cantiga dos episódios cíclicos. O Inverno ainda não acabou mas não está facil..


----------



## Paulo H (7 Fev 2017 às 17:18)

Pessoal toca a animar! Fazemos psicologia invertida, a ver ser funciona: 

6ª feira, o sol regressa na maior parte do país. Eventualmente, alguns aguaceiros de neve na serra da estrela, no Algarve (Foia) e nos Açores.


----------



## dahon (7 Fev 2017 às 17:20)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Eu disse aqui que iriamos pagar caro aquele nevão! E estamos a pagar!
> Será este mais um ano sem neve no solo em locais onde até há alguns anos era comum?
> Bragança já não vê um nevão digno desse nome desde quando?
> Cidades em menor altitude como Vila Real, Chaves, Lamego, Covilhã, Fundão, Viseu?
> O anormal vai-se tornando norma e isso é que é preocupante.


Viseu, 2010. Por isso tudo normal. Normalmente em Viseu a neve tem um retorno de 10 anos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2017 às 17:23)

Viseu só tem neve em média 1 vez de 10 em 10 anos em média? 
Não tinha essa ideia. 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (7 Fev 2017 às 17:31)

Pelo GFS a cota de neve em Lousada anda nos 450 na sexta feira,  e se manter assim poderá cair alguma neve em Freamunde numa altitude de 360 m.


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2017 às 17:35)

Lamego caiu um bom nevão em 1997,  9 jan de 2009,  29 nov de 2009 ; 10 jan 2010; e em fev 2014 (alguma neve mas sem acumular)... depois disto apenas água/ neve (mesmo assim começa a ser dificil)


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2017 às 17:46)

Em Fevereiro de 1954 também caiu um nevão a sério e generalizado à cota 0, quase que nevou debaixo de água..






















Isto para demonstrar que cotas baixas ou 0 e precipitação, raramente se combinam no nosso País


----------



## Weatherman (7 Fev 2017 às 17:58)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A cota será 800-1000 metros...
> 
> A AEMET não deixa dúvidas e estes acertam... experiência de uma vida!
> 
> ...



Validez: viernes, 10 febrero 2017 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
*Predicción*

*Cota de nieve en la Península: Entre 700/1000 m, excepto en Andalucía y resto del cuadrante sudeste, donde estará entre 1000/1500 m.*
já baixaram mais um pouco


----------



## Intruso (7 Fev 2017 às 18:28)

Amigos vamos acreditar. Todos queremos o mesmo. Pode ser que "São Pedro" nos faça a vontade e venha a tão desejada neve. 
Em Bustelo - Penafiel,  minha terra natal, lembro-me de 3 grandes nevões, o último a 09/01/2009 com grande acumulação, é esperar pois acredito que no fim de semana voltarei lá para apreciar tudo branquinho!


----------



## Intruso (7 Fev 2017 às 18:37)

jonas disse:


> Bustelo de acordo com os 500 m tem boas possiblidades de ver agua- neve.....mas


Está um pouco mais abaixo, no meio da encosta que vai até ao rio Sousa, está a 400 metros a minha casa.


----------



## António josé Sales (7 Fev 2017 às 19:19)

Previsão de instabilidade a partir de dia 9.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Fev 2017 às 05:15)

Peixoto disse:


> Amigos, para sexta-feira perspetiva-se um nevão à antiga.
> Norte e Centro com muita neve acima dos 800 metros!!!
> O que dizem os entendidos???



Pelo GFS julgo que teremos neve nas serras do costume, mas nada de especial. A cota irá baixar mais a norte até aos 450/500 metros, mas quando tivermos precipitação um pouco mais consistente a cota andará nos 700/800 metros. Montalegre (Serra do Larouco) será talvez o local ideal para quem quiser ter maior probabilidade em ver neve, as cotas são sempre das mais baixas e a precipitação costuma ser a mais razoável nestas ocasiões.


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Fev 2017 às 08:46)

Nem vale a pena falar de cotas para sexta, porque a precipitação vai ser muito reduzida, enfim. Teremos uns flocos acima dos 700m sem grande acumulação...


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2017 às 08:48)

Bom dia,

bons acumulados previstos pelo GFS, em especial na faixa costeira Norte/Centro e  boa parte do Algarve:






É uma depressão interessante, começa por se aproximar ao NW, depois vai descendo em latitude, e mais tarde volta a subir junto à costa de Portugal:


----------



## criz0r (8 Fev 2017 às 10:23)

No Sábado tenho em mente ir dar um passeio até à Estrela mas como a situação ainda é imprevisível quanto à precipitação, não sei como vão estar as estradas para o maciço central, caso ocorra será quase de certeza neve.


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Fev 2017 às 10:58)

criz0r disse:


> No Sábado tenho em mente ir dar um passeio até à Estrela mas como a situação ainda é imprevisível quanto à precipitação, não sei como vão estar as estradas para o maciço central, caso ocorra será quase de certeza neve.



No Sábado parece que durante a manhã e início da tarde poderá haver uma aberta sem precipitação. Deverá haver neve a partir de cotas relativamente baixas (pelo menos aos 800/900 m) mas a quantidade vai depender da quantidade de precipitação. Lá para meio/final da tarde, o GFS aponta chegada de precipitação que seria de neve a cotas mais elevadas (acima de 1200/1300 m). Veremos como evoluem os modelos entretanto, e o now casting será importante no próprio dia.

Algarvios, atenção à Fóia neste evento. Temos ali precipitação na Sexta-feira que com T850 a rondar os -1ºC e T500 os -30ºC, poderá originar uns aguaceiros de neve aos 900m. A cota neste momento está nos 750 m.


----------



## criz0r (8 Fev 2017 às 11:02)

Jorge_scp disse:


> No Sábado parece que durante a manhã e início da tarde poderá haver uma aberta sem precipitação. Deverá haver neve a partir de cotas relativamente baixas (pelo menos aos 800/900 m) mas a quantidade vai depender da quantidade de precipitação. Lá para meio/final da tarde, o GFS aponta chegada de precipitação que seria de neve a cotas mais elevadas (acima de 1200/1300 m). Veremos como evoluem os modelos entretanto, e o now casting será importante no próprio dia



Sim, analisando a previsão dos modelos estão previstas algumas abertas na manhã e início de tarde de Sábado, resta saber é se existe margem para abrirem as estradas até à torre durante essa altura. Provavelmente estará tudo bloqueado a partir das Penhas da Saúde (1500m).


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Fev 2017 às 11:11)

criz0r disse:


> Sim, analisando a previsão dos modelos estão previstas algumas abertas na manhã e início de tarde de Sábado, resta saber é se existe margem para abrirem as estradas até à torre durante essa altura. Provavelmente estará tudo bloqueado a partir das Penhas da Saúde (1500m).



Eu também vou estar pela Serra da Estrela este fim de semana, por isso estou a acompanhar um pouco mais os modelos para lá. Nem estou propriamente a pensar ir ao Maciço Central. Há uma possibilidade como dizes no Sábado, mas tudo dependerá da precipitação que cair na 6a-feira. O vento também poderá dificultar as operações. No Domingo estará tudo fechado certamente. Eu ficarei muito satisfeito se der para ver nevar e passear/brincar um pouco na neve ali pelo Covão d'Ametade (1450 m), Penhas Douradas (1500 m), Penhas da Saúde (1600 m), etc. Mesmo que as estradas abram lá em cima, duvido que me meta lá, deve estar muitíssimo desagradável com o nevoeiro, vento, e com praticamente as mesmas quantidades de neve relativamente às cotas médias que falei.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Fev 2017 às 11:24)

A AEMET atualizou já a previsão...

Validez: viernes, 10 febrero 2017 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
* Fenómenos significativos*
No se esperan.
*Predicción*
Nuboso o cubierto con *precipitaciones* en el cuadrante suroeste peninsular, resto de la Meseta Sur y de Andalucía, *oeste de Castilla y León, sur y oeste de Galicia y* norte de Canarias, que podrían ir acompañadas de alguna tormenta en el suroeste peninsular. Las precipitaciones podrían extenderse, de forma mas débil y con menor probabilidad cuanto mas hacia el nordeste, a otras zonas de la Península, no esperándose que afecten al Cantábrico oriental, norte de Navarra, de Aragón y de Cataluña, donde únicamente se esperan algunas nubes medias y altas. No se descarta alguna precipitación débil en el resto de Canarias y, al final, en el oeste de Baleares. * Cota de nieve en la Península*: Entre 900/1300 m en el tercio sudeste peninsular. En el resto de la Península, *600/800 m al principio, subiendo a 700/1000 m en el oeste* y a 1000/1300 m en el este.

Temperaturas con pocos cambios en el nordeste peninsular y área mediterránea. En el resto del país, diurnas en descenso y nocturnas en ascenso.

Vientos de componente norte en Canarias, de componente este en el área mediterránea, y de componente sur en el resto de la Península, con intervalos de fuerte en el litoral de Galicia, País Vasco, noroeste de Navarra e islas Canarias de mas relieve.


----------



## criz0r (8 Fev 2017 às 11:32)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Eu também vou estar pela Serra da Estrela este fim de semana, por isso estou a acompanhar um pouco mais os modelos para lá. Nem estou propriamente a pensar ir ao Maciço Central. Há uma possibilidade como dizes no Sábado, mas tudo dependerá da precipitação que cair na 6a-feira. O vento também poderá dificultar as operações. No Domingo estará tudo fechado certamente. Eu ficarei muito satisfeito se der para ver nevar e passear/brincar um pouco na neve ali pelo Covão d'Ametade (1450 m), Penhas Douradas (1500 m), Penhas da Saúde (1600 m), etc. Mesmo que as estradas abram lá em cima, duvido que me meta lá, deve estar muitíssimo desagradável com o nevoeiro, vento, e com praticamente as mesmas quantidades de neve relativamente às cotas médias que falei.



É verdade, as condições na Torre nestas alturas são muito adversas, já cheguei a estar lá em cima com o carro a marcar -10ºC sem neve mas com muito vento e tive de descer rapidamente. Torna-se muito complicado lá ir acima mas de facto se não conseguir subir ficarei pelas zonas do costume no Vale Glaciar e nas Penhas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (8 Fev 2017 às 11:34)

Bom, parece-me que vou ter um passeio nocturno a Marvão


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Fev 2017 às 11:37)

A MeteoGalicia já ativou aviso amarelo por neve em Ourense Sur e Montanha apartir das 21h de amanhã até às 18h de 6ª feira! Cota 800 metros!


----------



## PauloSR (8 Fev 2017 às 11:41)

Precipitação residual no dia de sexta-feira. O que inicialmente seria um dia de neve interessante a cotas medias/altas, acaba por ver ser apenas de "resquícios" brancos... Melhores dias virão


----------



## cova beira (8 Fev 2017 às 11:58)

continuo a pensar que se os modelos se mantiverem como estão, aqui na zona sul da serra de estrela a cota andará pelos 500 600 metros


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Fev 2017 às 12:14)

O Meteoexploration continua a prever cotas um pouco mais baixas para as montanhas do norte, mas a verdade é que reduziu imenso a precipitação... neste momento tenho sérias reservas se até Bragança verá neve... complicou-se muito a coisa...

http://www.meteoexploration.com/forecasts/Montesinho/

Os mapas de acumulação reflectem isso mesmo, nem parece o mesmo de ontem... reduziu-se imenso os locais que podem ver neve nos próximos 3 dias por falta de precipitação, reparem que mesmo em Montalegre ou na Sanábria a acumulação será escassa.

http://www.meteoexploration.com/maproom/snowmapsIB.php?lang=en

Fica aqui anunciada a morte do evento que não chegou a ser.

Enfim! Resignei!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Fev 2017 às 13:00)

Não percebo como o gfs coloca cotas de 400M e o ipma 800...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (8 Fev 2017 às 13:47)

a precipitação vai ser praticamente nula, no alto minho ainda vamos ter alguma mas deverá ser localizada. Vou tentar acertar no local...


----------



## jonas (8 Fev 2017 às 13:59)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Não percebo como o gfs coloca cotas de 400M e o ipma 800...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Pois, está um pouco estranho.....
Entre o ECM e o GFS há uma grande diferença nas cotas de neve....


----------



## criz0r (8 Fev 2017 às 14:03)

Por via das dúvidas eu guio-me sempre pelo ECMWF.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Fev 2017 às 15:08)

Vai se confirmando a cota 800 metros no norte:





Desce aos 600 metros já sem precipitação:





Venha a chuva... que tanta falta faz!


----------



## Stinger (8 Fev 2017 às 16:22)

Amanhã quinta feira a noite vale a pena ir a algum lado próximo do porto para ver a dita cuja ?


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Fev 2017 às 16:54)

Run 12z (GFS) acabadinha de sair:


----------



## jonas (8 Fev 2017 às 18:28)

Posso estar enganado mas acho que O ECM melhorou um pouco na run das 12z
As 48h mete iso -2 em boa parte do país


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Fev 2017 às 18:32)

Stinger disse:


> Amanhã quinta feira a noite vale a pena ir a algum lado próximo do porto para ver a dita cuja ?


Aboboreira

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (8 Fev 2017 às 18:37)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Aboboreira
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


A partir de soalhaes devera nevar....


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Fev 2017 às 18:39)

jonas disse:


> Posso estar enganado mas acho que O ECM melhorou um pouco na run das 12z
> As 48h mete iso -2 em boa parte do país



Foi uma saída algo esquisita esta do ECMWF. O GFS 12z foi terrível para quem quer ver nevar ou ver boas acumulações, tirou muita precipitação, e os ensembles acompanharam essa previsão. Acabou-me quase, por exemplo, com toda a esperança de ver nevar já no Sábado na Serra da Estrela mesmo a cotas médias por falta de precipitação. Além disso, no Domingo já aponta muita precipitação mas as cotas sobem para o limite dos 1500/1600m, o que poderia provocar o pior dos cenários: estar nos Piornos com chuva, e não poder subir à Torre pelo grande nevão que estaria a cair lá em cima. E assim saíria de um fim de semana na Serra que muito prometia, e nem via nevar, nem acumulações decentes.

Porém esta saída do ECMWF deu-me alguma esperança, pois aproxima o núcleo da depressão logo no Sábado quando ainda há algum frio. Não vi cartas nenhumas de precipitação, mas suponho que nesta saída do Europeu haja alguma precipitação no Sábado no Interior Norte/Centro.

Saída algo fora do que tem sido modelado, mas espero que certeira! Vamos acompanhar...


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Fev 2017 às 18:59)

nada má esta previsão.


----------



## carlitinhos (8 Fev 2017 às 19:23)

jonas disse:


> Posso estar enganado mas acho que O ECM melhorou um pouco na run das 12z
> As 48h mete iso -2 em boa parte do país


parece que desta vez foi  o ECM a seguir o GFS, pode ser bom para o evento uma vez que o americano tem sido mais generoso, aguardando com expectativa moderada afinal desde 2009/2010 que não caí por aqui nada de elemento branco, está na hora.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Fev 2017 às 19:30)

Pode ser que por aqui possa ver alguma coisa, aqui pela zona da serra/Marvão, os meteogramas apontam para neve acima dos 600m, mas sempre com as devidas reservas, é ir acompanhando.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Fev 2017 às 20:28)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Aquela mancha azul ali no centro indica que pode nevar na Serra de Aire e Candeeiros certo?


Queres ver que ainda vai cair neve cá?


----------



## Cesar (8 Fev 2017 às 20:43)

E para a zona de Aguiar tambem vai nevar?


----------



## Stinger (8 Fev 2017 às 21:32)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pode ser que por aqui possa ver alguma coisa, aqui pela zona da serra/Marvão, os meteogramas apontam para neve acima dos 600m, mas sempre com as devidas reservas, é ir acompanhando.


Eu amanhã vou a algum sítio , a freita parece por esse mapa que terá mais que o marao ... 

Que acham ? 

E a partir de que horas começara a cair ?

Opiniões


----------



## ACalado (8 Fev 2017 às 21:37)

Por tudo o que tenho visto e lembrando sinópticas idênticas passadas quase que apostava que iremos ter alguma surpresa a nível da precipitação e vai haver mais precipitação do que a que está modelada. É só um palpite. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (8 Fev 2017 às 21:40)

Estive agora a analisar o mapa de acumulacoes de neve do meteoexploration, diria que esta muito otimista, prevendo acumulacoes em alguns locais acima dos 600m (por exemplo preve um pouco de acumulacao na parte mais alta da cidade de Baiao (650)
Era muito bom....
Estou com um feeling que vai haver algumas boas surpresas em locais onde nao custuma nevar


----------



## Peixoto (8 Fev 2017 às 21:51)

Os modelos estão uma confusão!
Há quem fale em neve acima dos 500 metros. O IPMA indica os 800 metros. Outros falam em meros farrapos sem acumulação abaixo dos 1200. Enfim, nem os especialistas se entendem...
É uma daquelas situações de cut-off imprevisíveis...
Alguém arrisca um prognóstico?


----------



## ACalado (8 Fev 2017 às 22:02)

Esta Run do GFS coloca um pouco mais de precipitação aqui para a minha zona. A Sexta seria com aguaceiros de neve o dia todo a cotas acima dos 600m. Pena que é a Run das 18, a menos fiável de todas... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (8 Fev 2017 às 22:20)

Já foi dito tantas vezes mas nunca é demais repetir... mapas de acumulados não são comparáveis. Serão sempre diferentes porque os intervalos também serão sempre diferentes (já nem entro com as restantes variáveis...)


----------



## ACalado (8 Fev 2017 às 22:26)

Para animar um pouco a coisa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2017 às 22:32)

Chega sábado e cai uma pinga.  Nem vale a pena, entrar em euforias, porque isso, depois é uma frustação e ainda vou ver os 10 mm amanhã. Aliás, o ECM mostrava bastante mais precipitação ontem do que hoje e aliás, a posição da depressão nunca foi a melhor nem vai ser, se ela parasse ali a SW de Sagres ainda acreditava e o vento de sueste forte que era mostrado ontem, hoje já é de sul/sudoeste, por isso, espero alguma chuva e alguma trovoada, de resto, nada mais de significativo.

Admirado, ficava eu, se caíssem aqueles 100 ou 200 mm que mostrava ontem, o GFS, mesmo os ensembles já baixaram bastante, portanto, que venha umas pingas e venha o sol a partir de 3ª feira, para termos uma grande volta ao Algarve em bicicleta, porque a chuva só virá estragar o espectáculo. 

Nesta saída, o GFS coloca o dilúvio daqui a 1 semana, está bem abelha.


----------



## ACalado (8 Fev 2017 às 22:37)

O Hirlam modelo que o IPMA segue nem está mal de todo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Fev 2017 às 22:42)

Numa coisa os modelos estão de acordo... a precipitação será muito escassa. 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## Peixoto (8 Fev 2017 às 22:49)

Os modelos estão uma confusão!
Uns referem neve acima dos 500 metros, o IPMA avança com 800 metros e outros apostam num fiasco. Em que ficamos?


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Fev 2017 às 22:50)

Não vale a pena especular as cut off são sempre bastantes imprevisíveis nem os modelos sabem o que prever ora metem  bastante precipitação ora tiram, ora metem a cota de neve mais baixa ora sobem-na é daqueles eventos que só no próprio dia saberemos o que vai acontecer, por isso não dêem o evento como perdido se ele ainda nem começou.


----------



## ACalado (8 Fev 2017 às 22:53)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Numa coisa os modelos estão de acordo... a precipitação será muito escassa.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk



Há modelos que até metem alguma precipitação o Hirlam é um deles que daria uns 3/4cm de neve melhor que nada. Mas acho que a coisa vai ser bem melhor 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Fev 2017 às 22:54)

Peixoto disse:


> Os modelos estão uma confusão!
> Uns referem neve acima dos 500 metros, o IPMA avança com 800 metros e outros apostam num fiasco. Em que ficamos?


Nem vale a pena olhares muito para os modelos é esperar para ver.


----------



## MarcioRR (8 Fev 2017 às 23:18)

Será que a serra de Aires e candeeiros vai nevar?


----------



## Zulo (9 Fev 2017 às 08:50)

Peixoto disse:


> Os modelos estão uma confusão!
> Uns referem neve acima dos 500 metros, o IPMA avança com 800 metros e outros apostam num _*fiasco*_. Em que ficamos?




Bom dia a todos,porquê um fiasco?
Os modelos têm mantido mais ou menos as projecções, acho que o pessoal cria é demasiadas espectactivas.


----------



## Peixoto (9 Fev 2017 às 09:12)

Zulo disse:


> Bom dia a todos,porquê um fiasco?
> Os modelos têm mantido mais ou menos as projecções, acho que o pessoal cria é demasiadas espectactivas.



Bom dia!
O Freemeteo continua a indicar um fiasco, com falta de precipitação... Daí a possibilidade de fiasco!


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2017 às 09:16)

Peixoto disse:


> Bom dia!
> O Freemeteo continua a indicar um fiasco, com falta de precipitação... Daí a possibilidade de fiasco!



E desde quando o freemeteo é fiável? Vejam os tefigramas 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Zulo (9 Fev 2017 às 09:20)

Peixoto disse:


> Bom dia!
> O Freemeteo continua a indicar um fiasco, com falta de precipitação... Daí a possibilidade de fiasco!



Na terça feira já se dizia que faltava precipitação para neve.
No dia 8,os modelos apontavam pouca ou nenhuma neve..
Volto a dizer,chamam fiasco às vossas expectactivas,mas a realidade é que a previsão está mais ou menos dentro do que tem estado nos modelos,desde há uma semana para cá(até mais talvez).

Eu só aponto a palavra "fiasco",pois é algo com que não concordo.
Um abraço


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2017 às 09:39)

Basta que não caiam 100 mm numa hora e no nosso "quintal" que o evento  já é considerado um " fiasco" a nivel Nacional 

Ou seja, se as melhores previsões e mais extremas, não se confirmarem, então já se pode considerar um "fiasco" 

Olho para as previsões do IPMA e não vejo possibilidade de "fiasco", até poderá ser um bom evento mais ou menos generalizado, claro que irá chover mais numas zonas que outras, mas isso sempre foi e sempre será assim.Quanto a neve, já sabemos o que a casa gasta.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Fev 2017 às 09:41)

Eu acho que o problema é como alguém aqui já disse, é criarem-se demasiadas expectativas e no fim sai desilusão, eu como nunca espero nada de nada nunca me desiludo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Fev 2017 às 09:43)

Bom dia.
Eu gostaria de estar optimista mas olhando as previsões, avisos emitidos... não me parece que vá haver surpresas.


----------



## dopedagain (9 Fev 2017 às 10:23)

As cotas andarão por os 600/800 metros na melhor das hipóteses e só as regiões mais perto do litoral é que terão algo de precipitação palpável. E estamos a falar de 3 ou 4 ctms de neve, por isso nem saio de casa.. Nevões à moda antiga fazem falta,,,,


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Fev 2017 às 10:33)

Não espero absolutamente nada abaixo dos 800/1000 metros. 
Aliás os avisos quer do IPMA... AEMET e MeteoGalicia deixam isso bem claro. 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (9 Fev 2017 às 11:10)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não espero absolutamente nada abaixo dos 800/1000 metros.
> Aliás os avisos quer do IPMA... AEMET e MeteoGalicia deixam isso bem claro.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


é o mais provável, mencionei os 600 na melhor das melhores das hipóteses! não estou nada animado com este suposto evento, e o pior é que os proximos dias não são animadores nem em termos de precipitação nem de neve a cotas medias


----------



## Paulo H (9 Fev 2017 às 11:16)

O AEMET prevê cota de 600m entre 6H e as 12H de 10-02-2017. 

Exemplo de "Zarza la Mayor" aqui na fronteira: http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/zarza-la-mayor-id10218


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2017 às 11:36)

dopedagain disse:


> é o mais provável, mencionei os 600 na melhor das melhores das hipóteses! não estou nada animado com este suposto evento, e o pior é que os proximos dias não são animadores nem em termos de precipitação nem de neve a cotas medias



------------------------------------------------------------------
Há sim precipitação prevista pelo GFS, na saída 06 dá bons acumulados para o país na próxima semana.


----------



## joselamego (9 Fev 2017 às 11:41)

Quanto ao evento de amanhã, o mais certo é a cota de neve situar-se nos 700/800 metros , Montalegre, Guarda irão ter neve, vilas e cidades com Penedono, Trancoso, Vila Nova Paiva, Moimenta da Beira, Covilhã, Fundão, Belmonte, etc, também.... 
Bragança com sorte poderá ainda ter neve... 
Agora Vila Real, Chaves, Viseu, Lamego é para esquecer... 
A cereja no topo do bolo irá calhar a Montalegre...


----------



## dopedagain (9 Fev 2017 às 11:51)

joselamego disse:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> Há sim precipitação prevista pelo GFS, na saída 06 dá bons acumulados para o país na próxima semana.


sim melhorou um bocado nesta run,


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2017 às 12:01)

Este está a ser um dos piores invernos que me lembro a nível de neve...

Desde que o inverno começou houve apenas 1 eventos digno de  registo.

O pior é que olho para os modelos e não vejo nada de nada de nada.

O ano passado tivemos bastante  neve no dia 14 de 
Feveireiro a cotas a rondar os 600 M e tb no final desse mês.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (9 Fev 2017 às 12:12)

o gfs aqui para Cova da beira nem está muito mau, cotas de 500m, veremos :-)


----------



## Paulo H (9 Fev 2017 às 12:29)

Norther disse:


> o gfs aqui para Cova da beira nem está muito mau, cotas de 500m, veremos :-)



Esta noite passada, também contribuiu para algum frio acumulado, na cova da beira com temperaturas negativas e agora com céu nublado e sem vento já não aquecerá tanto durante a tarde. 

Tinha "previsto" 550m para aí, espero que se cumpram os 500m!


----------



## Stinger (9 Fev 2017 às 12:30)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Este está a ser um dos piores invernos que me lembro a nível de neve...
> 
> Desde que o inverno começou houve apenas 1 eventos digno de  registo.
> 
> ...


Charlie achas que se for lá para as 21h para baião terei chances de ver a neve ?


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2017 às 12:38)

Teremos neve certamente acima dos 800 metros amanhã ao longo do dia, agora os acumulados não serão muito famosos por isso não será nenhum evento excepcional. Aposto na zona de Montalegre, a cota lá deverá baixar até aos 400 metros, por isso mesmo na cidade (cerca de 900 metros de altitude) terá alguma neve. Quem quiser lá ir podem ter a certeza que não vão ficar defraudados, se puderem subir ao Larouco ainda melhor. Bragança vem logo de seguida, a cota deverá ser idêntica à de Montalegre, mas a precipitação é sempre mais escassa, mesmo assim é a minha segunda aposta. Terceira aposta vai para a Gralheira no Montemuro, costuma ser sempre uma boa escolha.

Marão, Montemuro e Estrela terão neve acima dos 800 metros, mas todos sabemos na Estrela o problema de tentar subir depois de começar a nevar, as estradas ficam fechadas logo, por isso toca a subir já hoje e a ficar lá em cima à espera.


----------



## Paulo H (9 Fev 2017 às 12:54)

Eu acredito que nos locais onde comece hoje a chover com temperatura <=4C, tenham possibilidade de ver neve amanhã.


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2017 às 13:08)

O GfS aqui para a nossa zona nem está nada mal com precipitação e cotas de 500m 600m e depois temos de olhar para o microclima da Estrela e a sua orografia. Eu acredito que vamos ter neve na parte alta da Cidade. Hoje já se nota o ar frio e seco. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Fev 2017 às 13:12)

Paulo H disse:


> Eu acredito que nos locais onde comece hoje a chover com temperatura <=4C, tenham possibilidade de ver neve amanhã.



Com humidade relativa tão alta não me parece posssível, abaixo dos 2ºc no mínimo.


----------



## Paulo H (9 Fev 2017 às 13:18)

MarioCabral disse:


> Com humidade relativa tão alta não me parece posssível, abaixo dos 2ºc no mínimo.



Eu referi <=4C, por experiencia no passado, lembro-me de um carnaval em 89 ou 90, em que pela meia noite chovia com 5C e depois de manhã cairam aguaceiros de neve aqui.

Com a entrada da massa fria, amanhã a %HR será menor, e ao mesmo tempo a precipitação irá escassear...
Também dependendo dos locais, ajustar +/- 1ºC com efeito fohen.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2017 às 13:18)

Stinger disse:


> Charlie achas que se for lá para as 21h para baião terei chances de ver a neve ?


Sim tens de ir ao centro de baião e subir mais acima um pouco.sao 45 min de viagem.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2017 às 13:32)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Sim tens de ir ao centro de baião e subir mais acima um pouco.sao 45 min de viagem.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (9 Fev 2017 às 13:51)

O vento de SE também muito importante e fraco, é sempre mais seco, vamos ver a saída das 12z que ate espero que seja melhor em termos de precipitação :-)


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2017 às 13:53)

Norther disse:


> O vento de SE também muito importante e fraco, é sempre mais seco, vamos ver a saída das 12z que ate espero que seja melhor em termos de precipitação :-)



Sim o vento é muito importante e quando está de componente leste sudeste é o que beneficia mais a cova da beira. O gfs melhorou bastante em relação à saída das 00z vamos ver a seguinte espero que continue a aproximar a cut off. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Fev 2017 às 13:55)

Norther disse:


> O vento de SE também muito importante e fraco, é sempre mais seco, vamos ver a saída das 12z que ate espero que seja melhor em termos de precipitação :-)



Em situações normais sim, mas é preciso não esquecer a origem do vento SE, neste caso é de uma "vírgula" logo, o normal deixa de o ser. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Fev 2017 às 13:57)

lserpa disse:


> Em situações normais sim, mas é preciso não esquecer a origem do vento SE, neste caso é de uma "vírgula" logo, o normal deixa de o ser.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



Digo eu, pela lógica. Mas desconheço se existem ou não factores locais. Vocês saberão melhor  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (9 Fev 2017 às 14:53)

Boas alguem confirma que as nuvens a seguir á frente seja a massa de ar que provocará a neve?


----------



## Paulo H (9 Fev 2017 às 15:29)

Já alguém aqui reparou que o evento está ligeiramente adiantado.. Ao verificar o GFS que está a sair, confirmo que está adiantado, comparando o mapa das +6H (saída 12Z) com o seguinte +12H (saída 06Z).


----------



## Meteolouco (9 Fev 2017 às 15:34)

Paulo H disse:


> Já alguém aqui reparou que o evento está ligeiramente adiantado.. Ao verificar o GFS que está a sair, confirmo que está adiantado, comparando o mapa das +6H (saída 12Z) com o seguinte +12H (saída 06Z).



sim comentei isso mesmo há pouco no interior norte e centro forum mas bem mais adiantado...a meteorologia é assim...


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2017 às 16:03)

Pessoal a minha estação neste momento está online no link que está na assinatura, no mapa está no local errado, nao liguem, só assim é que consigo por a aparecer os minimos\maximos, por isso enquanto nao resolver o problema ficará assim....
Neste momento há pelo menos 4 estações com o nome Fonte da Poupa, Sendim, Felgueiras no wunderground, criadas por mim na tentativa de resolver o problema nao consegui, mas devem desaparecer em breve porque nao estao a ser atualizadas.
Esta é entao a estação que estará online 24 hrs dia.
https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IFELGUEI2


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2017 às 18:48)

O radar foi-se ou quê?


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Fev 2017 às 18:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O radar foi-se ou quê?


Parece que voltou ...


----------



## André Ultra (10 Fev 2017 às 10:03)

Terminou o inverno, ou ainda poderemos acalentar algo branco para a nossa zona?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Fev 2017 às 12:07)

André Ultra disse:


> Terminou o inverno, ou ainda poderemos acalentar algo branco para a nossa zona?


Se nevar  a 600m já é  bem bom...mas na metereologia nada é  garantido.

Cheira me que la para março  vamos andar de manga curta.


----------



## Célia Salta (10 Fev 2017 às 12:31)

Qual é a probabilidade de vir uma trovoada?


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Fev 2017 às 13:05)

Aquela frente que aparece na imagem de satélite vai-nos afectar?


----------



## Zulo (10 Fev 2017 às 15:45)

Boa tarde,também reparei no que anda a passear perto da nossa costa mas acho que não vai chegar cá,vendo a progressão da imagem parece que fica tudo ali no mar,antes de chegar a terra(ainda bem antes)...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Fev 2017 às 16:22)

Sabendo que aquela frente mal chegará à costa (se calhar nem isso) qual é a justificação para aquela previsão significativa maluca do IPMA? Nem me lembro da última vez que vi o mapa assim...Nas Penhas Douradas até substituiram a neve por aguaceiros e trovoada


----------



## jonas (10 Fev 2017 às 17:07)

Espero que esteja errado, mas acho que depois destes eventos...vai voltar o calor.
Nao vejo nada de interssante nos modelos daqui em diante..


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Fev 2017 às 17:31)

jonas disse:


> Espero que esteja errado, mas acho que depois destes eventos...vai voltar o calor.
> Nao vejo nada de interssante nos modelos daqui em diante..


Ainda há uma grande incerteza para essas previsões de pasmaceira,aproveitemos a instabilidade e depois logo se vê!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qwerl (10 Fev 2017 às 18:47)

Um cheirinho a Primavera 







Parece que a Primavera este ano vai chegar mais cedo a quase toda a Europa, sendo que a Europa Central e do Norte vai ter uma anomalia positiva brutal até 6ºC. Esta previsão abrange as 3 semanas da previsão semanal, entrando por Março adentro (estou-me a basear nesta previsão semanal do ECM, claro que como previsão a longo prazo há sempre incerteza acrescida)






A anomalia de precipitação também será bastante negativa, exceto na próxima semana onde deverá ser positiva no Centro e Sul






Na 2ª metade de Janeiro foi a Europa toda a congelar, na 2ª metade de Fevereiro vai ser a torrar 

Se esta previsão se manter os mais atrevidos podem já a começar a pensar num mergulho à praia, talvez ainda em Fevereiro  Digam lá, já não tinham saudades de um calorzinho? Depois destes tempos de frio vão ver que até vai saber bem


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Fev 2017 às 21:30)

Chuvinha para todo o pais com principal destaque para as regiões centro e sul
Domingo deverá ser o dia mais chuvoso.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Fev 2017 às 21:44)

Em destaque no www.severe-weather.eu 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1955255991364159&substory_index=0&id=1377757209114043


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2017 às 22:30)

Só passei aqui para dizer que as cotas de neve dos meteogramas meteopt foram bastante assertivas contra todos os que pensavam que as cotas andariam pelos 900m/1000m. Na Cova da Beira nevou com acumulação aos 400m


----------



## Stinger (11 Fev 2017 às 10:35)

Seria interessante ter na página inicial uma tabela dinâmica onde se pudesse ver os locais onde nevou e a partir de onde e a que metros .

No norte só nevou no gerês Montalegre marao e Alvão ?


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Fev 2017 às 10:48)

Ontem aprendemos uma grande lição: Os modelos são falíveis!!!! O IPMA previa neve a 600\800 subindo para 1200 durante o dia e nevou a 500m ao final do dia na beira baixa. O GFS tambem previa cota 800 para aquela hora e estava a nevar a cotas de 500 metros.. O que se passou ontem na zona da covilhã e arredores são situações localizadas que os modelos não tem resolução para prever, as tais surpresas.  Por isso em futuros eventos teremos de aprender com o dia de ontem e levar isso em consideração


----------



## jonas (11 Fev 2017 às 10:59)

Stinger disse:


> Seria interessante ter na página inicial uma tabela dinâmica onde se pudesse ver os locais onde nevou e a partir de onde e a que metros .
> 
> No norte só nevou no gerês Montalegre marao e Alvão ?


Tambem nevou em Vila Verde, Fafe ( estes dois exemplos, refiro-me as partes mais altas destes concelhos)
Estou em duvida se nevou na serra de Arga e na serra da aboboreira ......


----------



## james (11 Fev 2017 às 11:00)

Stinger disse:


> Seria interessante ter na página inicial uma tabela dinâmica onde se pudesse ver os locais onde nevou e a partir de onde e a que metros .
> 
> No norte só nevou no gerês Montalegre marao e Alvão ?




Nevou em muitos mais sítios.  Não tens acompanhado o fórum?

Só no distrito de Viana nevou em todos os os locais acima dos 800/900 metros, altitudes que se verificam em mais de metade dos municípios do distrito.


----------



## Stinger (11 Fev 2017 às 11:20)

james disse:


> Nevou em muitos mais sítios.  Não tens acompanhado o fórum?
> 
> Só no distrito de Viana nevou em todos os os locais acima dos 800/900 metros, altitudes que se verificam em mais de metade dos municípios do distrito.


Tenho mas torna se difícil saber tudo com exactidão . 

Eu tive na quinta a noite aos 900m em baião é só chuva com água neve pelo meio


----------



## VimDePantufas (11 Fev 2017 às 11:20)

ACalado disse:


> Só passei aqui para dizer que as cotas de neve dos meteogramas meteopt foram bastante assertivas contra todos os que pensavam que as cotas andariam pelos 900m/1000m. Na Cova da Beira nevou com acumulação aos 400m



Correcto e afirmativo e de acordo.
Estas situações sempre foram e sempre serão assim, desde há muitos muitos anos.....como sabes.
Os modelos devem ser interpretados como tal, como modelos, e previsões são o que são previsões, alteram-se constantemente, e ainda bem, caso contrário tudo saberíamos, assim sempre fica espaço para o IM, outras entidades oficias, leigos ou prós e alguns brincalhões.
Mais, existem infelizmente no país inúmeras áreas pouco habitadas, onde não existem dados, ou as pessoas nem ligam, onde o microclima difere das estações mais próximas, ao contrário de outras onde vivem e tem acesso e "educação" suficientes para utilizar e analisar dados.... Leva-nos a pensar num todo e não apenas no nosso "canto" o  que e onde realmente acontece neste tipo de situações, ou, aconteceu ...
É que não basta a lógica, têm que se fazer cálculos e mesmo assim são falíveis, pois dependem dos ingredientes existentes no momento.
,


----------



## dopedagain (11 Fev 2017 às 11:23)

Stinger disse:


> Seria interessante ter na página inicial uma tabela dinâmica onde se pudesse ver os locais onde nevou e a partir de onde e a que metros .
> 
> No norte só nevou no gerês Montalegre marao e Alvão ?


Não... No minho nevou e bem na Serra de Corno de Bico, Peneda, Soajo, Amarela, cabreira. fafe/basto, Gerês. Isto só no minho..A partir dos 650 metros acumulou


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Fev 2017 às 11:33)

Amanhã e segunda feira  teremos uma bela rega em todo país com grande destaque para a  região sul amanhã, esperemos que se concretize!!!!!!


----------



## cova beira (11 Fev 2017 às 12:29)

Meteofan disse:


> Ontem aprendemos uma grande lição: Os modelos são falíveis!!!! O IPMA previa neve a 600\800 subindo para 1200 durante o dia e nevou a 500m ao final do dia na beira baixa. O GFS tambem previa cota 800 para aquela hora e estava a nevar a cotas de 500 metros.. O que se passou ontem na zona da covilhã e arredores são situações localizadas que os modelos não tem resolução para prever, as tais surpresas.  Por isso em futuros eventos teremos de aprender com o dia de ontem e levar isso em consideração



o que aconteceu ontem por aqui não foi nada de extraordinário pois já cairam nevoes com muito menos frio em altura, a temperatura em superfície e frio acumulado para tal contribuem e são ambos difíceis de prever pelos modelos. A cota esteve nos 400 m com acumulações a rondar os 5 10 cm, muitos problemas na estrada e muitos carros abandonados na beira da estrada mesmo abaixo dos 500m.


----------



## Orion (11 Fev 2017 às 23:29)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Fev 2017 às 22:19)

Ora vamos ter dias bem primaveris aproveitem pois acho que o inverno ainda tem uma palavra a dizer.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Fev 2017 às 22:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Ora vamos ter dias bem primaveris aproveitem pois acho que o inverno ainda tem uma palavra a dizer.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Ainda estamos em Fevereiro, é natural...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Fev 2017 às 22:40)

Querem ver que o jackpot voltará a tocar à Cova da Beira? 
Por aqui nada de nada. 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2017 às 00:24)




----------



## Davidmpb (13 Fev 2017 às 12:32)

Bem, parece que a Primavera começa 4ª feira...


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Fev 2017 às 12:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> Bem, parece que a Primavera começa 4ª feira...


É, vamos ter AA outra vez e tempo ameno, enfim, tivemos Inverno 10 dias nada mau lol


----------



## criz0r (13 Fev 2017 às 13:35)

Não estou a gostar muito da concordância do GFS e do ECMWF a longo prazo. Ainda não estou recomposto do Verão tórrido do ano passado para já ter a Primavera à porta. Espero que seja mera Futurologia dos modelos.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Fev 2017 às 13:42)

Bem eu diria que tirando as "metades" de Inverno desinteressantes que temos tido nos últimos anos, é perfeitamente normal dias intercalares de temperaturas cada vez mais altas a partir desta altura do ano..

Entretanto o GFS, como sempre mais otimista que o ECM, mostra qualquer coisa a partir das 100 horas. Apesar de não ser para já consistente, diria que a médio-longo prazo nada está definido, como é quase sempre regra na meteorologia (ás vezes nem a curto como vimos neste último evento)..


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Fev 2017 às 13:45)

Pessoal...

VEM AÍ O ANTICICLONE!!!






Prontos. Era só isso...


----------



## james (13 Fev 2017 às 13:50)

De uma coisa eu tenho a certeza: ainda não vai chegar o Verão, desiludam - se aqueles que estão à espera disso.
Aqui no Norte, pelo menos, ainda muita água vai cair até Junho. Não vai é cair toda de uma vez, vai caindo ao longo dos próximos meses.

Não vem o fim o fim do mundo por vir o AA.
E, além do mais, no Litoral Norte há previsão de tempo nublado e alguma precipitação quase toda a atual semana.


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Fev 2017 às 14:34)

É normal vir o anticiclone durante uns tempos não é nada de outro mundo, o que não é normal é termos anticiclone durante imenso tempo como aconteceu desde Dezembro até final de Janeiro, além de que os modelos prevêem qualquer coisa acima das 100 horas e depois lá para dia 26/27, claro que ainda é tudo muito indefinido, aguardemos desde que o anticiclone não venha para ficar durante muito tempo  não há razões para alarme .


----------



## HélderCosta (13 Fev 2017 às 16:05)

Que maravilha AA de regresso
Sol é muito sol a caminho


----------



## criz0r (13 Fev 2017 às 16:35)

António josé Sales disse:


> o que não é normal é termos anticiclone durante imenso tempo como aconteceu desde Dezembro até final de Janeiro



Para mal dos nossos pecados sempre foi e continuará a ser quase uma regularidade o estabelecimento do AA durante semanas ou meses a fio nos meses cruciais para a reposição dos recursos hídricos. Pode ou não ser cíclico, mas a verdade é que é cada vez mais recorrente.
Pessoalmente não creio que este padrão se mantenha assim durante muito tempo, mas quando os 2 principais modelos andam de mãos dadas nestas situações não é propriamente bom pronúncio. Resta-nos aguardar.


----------



## Agreste (13 Fev 2017 às 21:45)

com a ISO16 a aparecer no sul em fevereiro... penso que podemos dar por terminado o inverno.

ISO16 significa 22ºC-24ºC de temperatura máxima.


----------



## trovoadas (14 Fev 2017 às 10:47)

Agreste disse:


> com a ISO16 a aparecer no sul em fevereiro... penso que podemos dar por terminado o inverno.
> 
> ISO16 significa 22ºC-24ºC de temperatura máxima.



Eu por mim já fechei o Inverno! Já podei até algumas árvores tropicais pois  dificilmente virão geadas daqui para a frente. Mas isso é normal aqui no nosso clima. Normalmente fim de Fevereiro e Março já é Primavera. Para fazer frio aqui é de Novembro a Fevereiro mas cada vez mais este aparece mais tarde e por pouco tempo.
Só dei pelo Inverno desde 15 de Janeiro o que até agora faz 1 mês. Sabe a pouco mas é o que temos. O frio que vier agora será temporário e associado a sistemas de baixa pressão se os houver. Com AA e sol já alto como está vai sempre aquecer bem!


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2017 às 10:56)

é, foi um inverno curto.
o verão passado durou 5 meses, só espero que o próximo não dure o mesmo.


----------



## Snifa (14 Fev 2017 às 11:04)

Não queiram "sentenciar" o resto do Inverno, quando ainda estamos a 14/02... 

Lá por vir o AA uns tempos não significa que o Inverno tenha acabado, muita chuva ainda há-de cair, pelo menos aqui no Norte 

Quantas vezes não temos Marços bem chuvosos, instáveis, e até com queda de neve?


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2017 às 11:07)

Snifa disse:


> Não queiram "sentenciar" o resto do Inverno, quando ainda estamos a 14/02...
> 
> Lá por vir o AA uns tempos não significa que o Inverno tenha acabado, muita chuva ainda há-de cair, pelo menos aqui no Norte
> 
> Quantas vezes não temos Marços bem chuvosos, instáveis, e até com queda de neve?


O inverno meteorológico acaba a 28 de Fevereiro, refiro-me a isso.. Março já entra nas contas da primavera.
E concordo, até ao verão ainda muita chuva pode cair, alias as primaveras muitas vezes são mais chuvosas que os Invernos.


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2017 às 11:09)

Inverno para esquecer dos mais fracos dos ultimos anos,  ou melhor na linha dos dos últimos anos...


----------



## trepkos (14 Fev 2017 às 11:16)

miguel disse:


> Inverno para esquecer dos mais fracos dos ultimos anos,  ou melhor na linha dos dos últimos anos...



óbvio, estás em Portugal, para além de sol e calor não há praticamente mais nada.

Este pseudo inverno não rendeu nada, o Alentejo continua em seca severa e as barragens incrivelmente baixas e já voltou o Verão outra vez.

Não mais há meio de voltarmos a ter inverno.

A verdade é que temos de nos mentalizar que este País não tem mais nada além de Verão.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Fev 2017 às 11:31)

trepkos disse:


> óbvio, estás em Portugal, para além de sol e calor não há praticamente mais nada.
> 
> Este pseudo inverno não rendeu nada, o Alentejo continua em seca severa e as barragens incrivelmente baixas e já voltou o Verão outra vez.
> 
> ...


Acho que há que fazer um novo calendário... o verão já não dura 3 meses mas sim 5 ou 6, enfim não há muito a fazer a tendência é cada vez mais essa, termos Invernos curtos e Verões bastante prolongados e cada vez mais quentes.


----------



## trepkos (14 Fev 2017 às 12:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Acho que há que fazer um novo calendário... o verão já não dura 3 meses mas sim 5 ou 6, enfim não há muito a fazer a tendência é cada vez mais essa, termos Invernos curtos e Verões bastante prolongados e cada vez mais quentes.



Dura bem mais que 6 meses, nos meses mais frescos temos uma espécie de primavera e chuva restringe-se a meia dúzia de dias.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Fev 2017 às 12:08)

Aliás as amendoeiras não enganam...
Inverno inexistente um ano mais... que se resumei a inversões, sincelo dessas inversões, 3 dias frios (normais) em Janeiro e estas ultimas semanas com algo de precipitação... preocupante é termos 95% do território em seca... como estará em Dezembro quando voltar a chover, pouco! (ironia)...


----------



## dahon (14 Fev 2017 às 16:34)

Ainda nem na primavera estamos já estão a falar de verão. Isso é que é amor ao verão.


----------



## james (14 Fev 2017 às 19:30)

Snifa disse:


> Não queiram "sentenciar" o resto do Inverno, quando ainda estamos a 14/02...
> 
> Lá por vir o AA uns tempos não significa que o Inverno tenha acabado, muita chuva ainda há-de cair, pelo menos aqui no Norte
> 
> Quantas vezes não temos Marços bem chuvosos, instáveis, e até com queda de neve?




Aqui no Norte será apenas um intervalo para recarregar baterias. Muita chuva ainda cairá nos próximos meses, com um pouco de sorte até pode ser que tenhamos um Verão chuvoso.


----------



## james (14 Fev 2017 às 19:36)

No Litoral Norte, os meses da Primavera têm uma média de 450 mm de precipitação. 

No Sul, do que tenho visto nos últimos anos, os meses de Marco, Abril ou maio têm sido até muitas vezes melhores que o inverno. 

Eu também preferia que não viesse o AA, que não faz falta nenhuma, mas a história meteorológica diz - nos que ainda muita chuva vai cair em todo o país.


----------



## james (14 Fev 2017 às 19:41)

Há um ditado na minha zona que diz " carnaval na rua, Páscoa em casa ". 
Traduzindo, quer dizer Carnaval com sol, Páscoa com chuva.


----------



## qwerl (14 Fev 2017 às 20:02)

De facto é preocupante termos praticamente todo o território no normal ou em seca fraca. Se fosse chuva severa ou extrema ninguém se queixava... Se uma coisa perfeitamente normal no nosso clima é preocupante entao nem quero saber se vier uma seca a serio...Depois de ter chovido praticamente todos os dias na primeira metade de Fevereiro, as barragens estarem compostas e os terrenos encharcados e de ainda faltarem 3 meses em que ainda chove bem não vejo qual é o problema de virem 2 semanas de AA. Dá para fazer tanta coisa com estes dias de sol, aproveitem e não se queixem do AA como se viesse o fim do mundo...


----------



## HélderCosta (14 Fev 2017 às 20:17)

qwerl disse:


> De facto é preocupante termos praticamente todo o território no normal ou em seca fraca. Se fosse chuva severa ou extrema ninguém se queixava... Se uma coisa perfeitamente normal no nosso clima é preocupante entao nem quero saber se vier uma seca a serio...Depois de ter chovido praticamente todos os dias na primeira metade de Fevereiro, as barragens estarem compostas e os terrenos encharcados e de ainda faltarem 3 meses em que ainda chove bem não vejo qual é o problema de virem 2 semanas de AA. Dá para fazer tanta coisa com estes dias de sol, aproveitem e não se queixem do AA como se viesse o fim do mundo...


Concordo plenamente contigo para muita gente aqui teria que chover 364/365 dias, junto com neve e trovoada. LOL  
Que venha esse tão precioso Sol e AA que faz falta! Ainda há muito tempo para chover.


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Fev 2017 às 20:42)

HélderCosta disse:


> Concordo plenamente contigo para muita gente aqui teria que chover 364/365 dias, junto com neve e trovoada. LOL
> Que venha esse tão precioso Sol e AA que faz falta! Ainda há muito tempo para chover.


O problema aqui é que mesmo tendo chovido alguma coisa nestes últimos dias essa chuva não foi muito generalizada choveu muito mais no norte do que no centro e sul do País(evento do principio do mês), já neste último evento choveu bem no sul mas mais uma vez apenas em algumas partes do sul e do interior centro nunca é generalizada  e não se esqueçam que os meses de Outubro, Dezembro e até fim de Janeiro não choveu nada de jeito por isso agora teria de chover bastante acima da média para compensar esses meses e até poderemos ter uma primavera chuvosa a questão aqui é que o inverno é cada vez mais curto e o verão dura cada vez mais, as chuvas que ocorrem nos meses de primavera quando deveriam ter ocorrido no inverno se forem excessivas e com fenómenos extremos dão enormes prejuízos para a agricultura por isso é que existem as estações do ano mas o nosso clima qualquer dia não as tem.


----------



## james (14 Fev 2017 às 20:49)

Também dá para fazer muita coisa quando está tempo húmido, eu pelo menos consigo, não preciso que venha o AA. 

2 meses de AA  e duas semanas de chuva e nós é que somos queixinhas. 

Enfim...


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2017 às 21:04)

qwerl disse:


> as barragens estarem compostas


Fala pela tua zona, vem ao Alentejo e vê as barragens que estão compostas. Os terrenos estão encharcados é verdade e tudo corre água mas duas semanas de chuva não são suficientes para abastecer barragens que já estão à mais de 2 anos sem encher. Também gosto do tempo de sol, mas em 12 meses, hoje em dia no nosso clima já temos 5 meses de calor e sol, onde antigamente era só 3. De Setembro até Maio são meses de chuva, se estas temperaturas e a escassez de chuva durarem muito tempo, o que choveu nestas duas semanas foi tudo em vão. Mas enfim.


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Fev 2017 às 21:09)

Tudo se poderá alterar de um momento para o outro, os modelos dão saltos brutais


----------



## bartotaveira (14 Fev 2017 às 21:10)

Aqui no fórum existe a ideia de que muita chuva durante todo o ano é bom para tudo e para todos! Não consideram a hipótese de não ser bem assim?


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Fev 2017 às 21:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Fala pela tua zona, vem ao Alentejo e vê as barragens que estão compostas. Os terrenos estão encharcados é verdade e tudo corre água mas duas semanas de chuva não são suficientes para abastecer barragens que já estão à mais de 2 anos sem encher. Também gosto do tempo de sol, mas em 12 meses, hoje em dia no nosso clima já temos 5 meses de calor e sol, onde antigamente era só 3. De Setembro até Maio são meses de chuva, se estas temperaturas e a escassez de chuva durarem muito tempo, o que choveu nestas duas semanas foi tudo em vão. Mas enfim.


Concordo plenamente contigo.


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Fev 2017 às 21:18)

bartotaveira disse:


> Aqui no fórum existe a ideia de que muita chuva durante todo o ano é bom para tudo e para todos! Não consideram a hipótese de não ser bem assim?


Ninguém está a dizer isso simplesmente não são duas semanas de chuva que vão repor a água nas barragens e no solo, não te esqueças que os meses em que costuma chover mais  foram precisamente aqueles em que choveu menos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Fev 2017 às 21:23)

Muita chuva não é bom se houver excesso de água. Chuva é bom quando há pouca água. Parecendo evidente aparentemente não é. 35 graus pode não ser mau. Se estiver tudo seco e o país a arder talvez não seja muito racional desejá-los. Na verdade, estas coisas não me parecem muito complexas quando há racionalidade.


----------



## bartotaveira (14 Fev 2017 às 21:52)

Claro que compreendo que a chuva faz falta e existem zonas do país mais carenciadas de água do que outras. 

Há umas semanas já davam o inverno como perdido, agora é porque está a chegar o verão...

Na minha região, no ano passado choveu bem toda a primavera até maio e as nascentes tiveram água até Agosto em locais onde já não via água há anos, e no entanto esse excesso de chuva causou muitos prejuízos na agricultura. 

Bem sei que no sul o cenário é diferente, mas não generalizar!


----------



## vitamos (14 Fev 2017 às 21:59)

No final de cada mês saem os boletins climatológicos. E aí é fácil de ver se choveu o normal ou não e se a temperatura está ou não na média em todas as localizações.

Agora também nunca se esqueçam que existem diferentes médias para os parâmetros em causa nas várias regiões do país. Todos sabemos que por exemplo chover pouco numa dada região pode ser o suficiente para ser atingida a média de precipitação... Já numa outra dada localização pode não ser bem assim mesmo que caia muito mais precipitação num dado período de tempo. Já os gostos podem ser discutidos, mas serão sempre gostos.


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Fev 2017 às 19:17)

Sábado temos o regresso da chuva ainda que pouca,domingo regressa o tempo seco novamente.


----------



## jonas (15 Fev 2017 às 20:10)

O ECM a 240 H está intersante para quem gosta de frio.
Pena ser a previsão para daqui a 10 dias...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (15 Fev 2017 às 20:24)

jonas disse:


> O ECM a 240 H está intersante para quem gosta de frio.
> Pena ser a previsão para daqui a 10 dias...



Se o GFS concordasse eu diria que não é esta semana que o tempo de inverno acaba


----------



## Norther (16 Fev 2017 às 08:28)

Eu gosto de mau tempo e sobretudo de neve, mas agora precisava de 2 fins de semana secos para fazer trabalhos na quinta, sementeiras por exemplo, também não pode estar sempre chover se não também não se consegue trabalhar na agrícola, e ate ao verão ainda ade vir muita chuva.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Fev 2017 às 10:14)

Parece que será sol de pouca dura, porque vendo os modelos parece que no fim-de-semana regressam os aguaceiros e eventualmente trovoadas.


----------



## criz0r (16 Fev 2017 às 11:18)

Com apenas dois dias de distância a previsão para Sábado melhorou um pouco, pelo menos a Norte:


----------



## james (16 Fev 2017 às 11:35)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Se o GFS concordasse eu diria que não é esta semana que o tempo de inverno acaba




Tivemos inverno?  


Agora, sem ironias,  se não fosse as temperaturas mínimas bem baixas e geadas no início de Janeiro e meia dúzia de dias a chover bem no início de Fevereiro, nem tinha dado pelo inverno.

Aqui na minha zona,  em Dezembro praticamente não choveu, em Janeiro nem 50 % da média e Fevereiro, vendo os modelos a médio prazo, será um mês com meia dúzia de dias de chuva e temperaturas altinhas.  Inverno atípico aqui no Litoral Norte.
A não ser que ainda haja um grande volte - face nos modelos, este Inverno vai direitinho para o caixote do lixo do meu baú de recordações meteorológicas.

Também fico um pouco pasmado com os posts  de alguns membros, pelo que tenho forçosamente que chegar à conclusão que vivemos em planetas diferentes.
É que dizer que não pode estar sempre a chover não lembra ao diabo, é mesmo caricato, tendo em conta o historial meteorológico dos últimos 9 meses.

É certo que em meteorologia temos que aceitar o tempo que vem e nisso também reside a beleza da meteorologia.
Agora andar a dizer que não pode estar sempre a chover, tendo em conta que nos últimos meses  temos tido AA, AA e mais AA  , com uns ocasionais e temporários dias de chuva, para mim soa até como ofensa para quem gosta de chuva.
Depois não se queixem se ouvir uma resposta torta.


----------



## criz0r (16 Fev 2017 às 11:43)

Utilizando Estrangeirismos, cheira-me a "Wet Spring once again"


----------



## james (16 Fev 2017 às 12:51)

Eu não estaria assim tão confiante nisso...


----------



## qwerl (16 Fev 2017 às 13:31)

james disse:


> Tivemos inverno?  .



Que eu saiba o Inverno não é só feito de chuva e neve, é no Inverno até que se costumam estabelecer os anticiclones mais fortes, mas que também trazem noites geladas com geadas fortes, como aconteceu este ano. 

O que faz de Janeiro o mês mais frio e o 2º mais chuvoso é a troca entre meses de Janeiro com chuva e tempo ameno e meses secos e frios. Este ano o mês de Janeiro calhou ser frio e seco. 2012/2015 também. 2010/2013/2014/2016 calharam ser chuvosos e mais amenos, este último principalmente no Norte.

Tivemos um mês de Janeiro com bastantes geadas durante praticamente todo o mês, até tivemos uma semana muito gelada em que se bateram alguns recordes absolutos, e dizes que não houve inverno? Com uma média de temperaturas mínimas de 2,98ºC não houve inverno?

Há membros que acham que 19ºC em Janeiro que não é normal (a média do país é 13ºC) mas que acham que máximas de 7ºC são normalíssimas, quando têm o mesmo desvio em relação à média. Uma coisa é a nossa vontade, outra é a realidade, e o Inverno existiu e foi bem frio, ou uma média das mínimas de 2,98ºC é característica de qual mês do ano?

Aqui no fórum há quem ache que é preocupante cair metade da normal em precipitação num mês, mas que acha que é normalíssimo cair o dobro da média...

Eu também gostava muito de chuva, mas aprendi a gostar de tudo o que o tempo manda, e que belo dia primaveril que está hoje


----------



## james (16 Fev 2017 às 13:36)

qwerl disse:


> Que eu saiba o Inverno não é só feito de chuva e neve, é no Inverno até que se costumam estabelecer os anticiclones mais fortes, mas que também trazem noites geladas com geadas fortes, como aconteceu este ano.
> 
> O que faz de Janeiro o mês mais frio e o 2º mais chuvoso é a troca entre meses de Janeiro com chuva e tempo ameno e meses secos e frios. Este ano o mês de Janeiro calhou ser frio e seco. 2012/2015 também. 2010/2013/2014/2016 calharam ser chuvosos e mais amenos, este último principalmente no Norte.
> 
> ...




Eu mantenho  tudo o que disse no meu post.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Fev 2017 às 13:54)

Quem vive a norte não tem razões de queixas, os últimos Invernos têm sido bem regados por lá, se este inverno foi abaixo da média o do ano passado foi acima da média, simples.
Agora quem vive mais a sul aí a história é outra...
também não vejo o problema de virem uns dias de sol, desde que sejam uns dias e não semanas como é óbvio, acreditem que se chovesse todos os dias ia chegar uma altura que se iriam fartar.


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2017 às 13:57)

james disse:


> Agora, sem ironias, se não fosse as temperaturas mínimas bem baixas e geadas no início de Janeiro e meia dúzia de dias a chover bem no início de Fevereiro, nem tinha dado pelo inverno.



Então afinal tivemos Inverno, ainda deu para "dar por ele"...  não foi é o Inverno que muitos gostariam que fosse ( eu incluído) , mas isso já é outra história...


----------



## james (16 Fev 2017 às 14:03)

Snifa disse:


> Então afinal tivemos Inverno, ainda deu para "dar por ele"...  não foi é o Inverno que muitos gostariam que fosse ( eu incluído) , mas isso já é outra história...




Inverno há sempre. Ainda estamos no inverno, apesar de tudo. 
E Primavera, verão e Outono também existe todos os anos.


----------



## james (16 Fev 2017 às 14:06)

Moral da história,  sol e calor é que é bom e quem vive a Norte do Mondego tem que estar caladinho, porque o respeitinho é  bonito.

Boas tardes.


----------



## james (16 Fev 2017 às 15:05)

qwerl disse:


> Que eu saiba o Inverno não é só feito de chuva e neve, é no Inverno até que se costumam estabelecer os anticiclones mais fortes, mas que também trazem noites geladas com geadas fortes, como aconteceu este ano.
> 
> O que faz de Janeiro o mês mais frio e o 2º mais chuvoso é a troca entre meses de Janeiro com chuva e tempo ameno e meses secos e frios. Este ano o mês de Janeiro calhou ser frio e seco. 2012/2015 também. 2010/2013/2014/2016 calharam ser chuvosos e mais amenos, este último principalmente no Norte.
> 
> ...




Falas de mínimas, eu falo de máximas.
Ter temperaturas máximas de 19 graus em meados de Janeiro, ter 1 mesito de temperaturas máximas mais baixas para a época e chegar a meio de Fevereiro com 21 graus,  não é o meu inverno definitivamente.

Tu falas porque o tempo vai bom para quem, como tu, gosta de sol e calor.
Com o aquecimento global, cada vez mais há anomalias positivas na temperatura quase o ano todo e cada vez vai chovendo menos.
A vida vai bem para quem gosta de sol e calor.  Para quem não gosta,  tem que aproveitar como se tratasse de um filão de ouro os cada vez mais raríssimos períodos de algum frio.

Atenção que não me incomoda nada que gostes de sol e calor, gostos não se discutem.


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Fev 2017 às 15:18)

Uma coisa posso dizer: Hoje temos temperaturas em alguns locais de 21\22º, não me parece normal em fevereiro...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Fev 2017 às 15:29)

Meteofan disse:


> Uma coisa posso dizer: Hoje temos temperaturas em alguns locais de 21\22º, não me parece normal em fevereiro...


Por aqui estão uns fantásticos 22 °c.

Temos que nos mentalizar que o nosso clima esta a mudar...

Lembro me há uns anos atrás fui até a praia em pleno mês fevereiro com uns 28°c.. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (16 Fev 2017 às 15:33)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Por aqui estão uns fantásticos 22 °c.
> 
> Temos que nos mentalizar que o nosso clima esta a mudar...
> 
> ...



Que bom para ti !


----------



## james (16 Fev 2017 às 15:35)

Há por aqui gente que deve achar o Qatar uma espécie de santuário .

Sol e calor o ano todo é que o povinho gosta ...


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2017 às 15:37)

james disse:


> Atenção que não me incomoda nada que gostes de sol e calor, gostos não se discutem.


Pelos vistos incomoda-te...



james disse:


> Que bom para ti !





james disse:


> Há por aqui gente que deve achar o Qatar uma espécie de santuário .
> 
> Sol e calor o ano todo é que o povinho gosta ...


----------



## james (16 Fev 2017 às 15:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pelos vistos incomoda-te...




Não te metas no que não é contigo .


----------



## dahon (16 Fev 2017 às 15:47)

Agora vão ser uns diazinhos com algum calor para aquecer o ambiente e depois umas belas trovoadas em Março e Abril, isso é que era.


----------



## criz0r (16 Fev 2017 às 16:43)

Que boa surpresa a do ECMWF para a madrugada de Sábado, previsão generosa para quem há 1 semana e meia só via chuviscos no Minho e Douro Litoral. Haja esperança 






O Arpége também promete para o Fim de semana,






CFS:






E por fim o GFS:


----------



## Snifa (16 Fev 2017 às 17:34)

criz0r disse:


> há 1 semana e meia só via chuviscos no Minho e Douro Litoral





Pelo menos por aqui e outras zonas o evento passado até foi generoso, então aquela forte trovoada da passada 3ª feira 

Não generalizando, mas decididamente, não foram só chuviscos na última semana e meia.. 

OK, já percebi, referes-te à previsão de há uma semana e meia para este próximo evento, e não à chuva que tenha caído na última semana e meia ( de facto a previsão melhorou)


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Fev 2017 às 17:44)

Para mim este inverno em relacao a temperatura esta demasiado elevada refiro me a maxima a minima esta normal para a epoca sendo que em janeiro ouve minimas muito baixas e que na minha zona a 5 anos que nao haviam temperaturas tao baixas tive uma minima de -8, em relacao a chuva ate final de janeiro nao choveu nada de jeito sendo que novembro foi normal em relacao a precepitacao, fevereiro tem tido alguma chuva mas e preciso chover mais para compensar os meses anteriores, dito isto nao me importo de ter alguns dias de sol desde que nao seja muito tempo seguido, e sem exageros de temperatura.

Escrito atraves do telemovel


----------



## hurricane (16 Fev 2017 às 17:48)

Eu tenho 26 anos e desde que me lembro que sempre houve temperaturas acima dos 20 graus em fevereiro e/ou janeiro. No Carnaval então quer-se é calor e sol!


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2017 às 18:04)

james disse:


> Não te metas no que não é contigo .


Pois, confirma-se o incómodo...


----------



## criz0r (16 Fev 2017 às 18:07)

Snifa disse:


> OK, já percebi, referes-te à previsão de há uma semana e meia para este próximo evento, e não à chuva que tenha caído na última semana e meia ( de facto a previsão melhorou)



Nem mais! Era a isso mesmo que me estava a referir . O evento também não foi nada mau aqui por estas bandas, eu que o diga que na 3ªfeira acordei com duas bombas e com saraiva de tamanho considerável.
Esperemos que as previsões continuem a melhorar até Sábado, pelo menos no Litoral Norte a coisa começa a ficar animada.


----------



## james (16 Fev 2017 às 18:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pois, confirma-se o incómodo...



Eu não estou incomodado com nada, tu é que parece que estás. 

Eu tenho as minhas convicções e gostos pessoais bem resolvidos. 
Como é público,  eu gosto de tempo sombrio, chuva, neve, trovoada e frio, por mim o tempo estava sempre assim ( embora saiba que isso não é possível). 

Outros gostam de chuva às segundas e tercas e sol o resto da semana. Mas cada um é que sabe da sua vida, estou - me nas tintas.


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2017 às 18:30)

A malta da Eumetsat finalmente incorporou as imagens do Meteosat 8 no portal principal.


A partir de amanhã já deve dar para ver a poluição indiana a cores


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2017 às 18:47)

james disse:


> Eu não estou incomodado com nada, tu é que parece que estás.
> 
> Eu tenho as minhas convicções e gostos pessoais bem resolvidos.
> Como é público,  eu gosto de tempo sombrio, chuva, neve, trovoada e frio, por mim o tempo estava sempre assim ( embora saiba que isso não é possível).
> ...


Então para quê tanta ironia e agressividade?
Chill...


----------



## jonas (16 Fev 2017 às 19:18)

Boas,
O ECM continua interssante acima das 192 h


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Fev 2017 às 19:35)

Tiagolco disse:


> Então para quê tanta ironia e agressividade?
> Chill...



LOL, take a chill pill

Psicanalisando, quando o estado do tempo não é instável o suficiente, o estado emocional encarrega-se de o ser


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Fev 2017 às 19:38)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> LOL, take a chill pill
> 
> Psicanalisando, quando o estado do tempo não é instável o suficiente, o estado emocional encarrega-se de o ser


Ora aí está uma teoria muito bem pensada!


----------



## tiaguh7 (16 Fev 2017 às 19:57)

Eu sei que isto é o seguimento livre mas há aqui pessoal que exagera no discurso irónico e ofensivo...Eu também gosto de tempo severo (com frio e chuva), mas parece que agora é moda aqui no fórum criticar quem gosta de sol e passar a mão por cima aqueles que se consolam de ver tudo encharcado.
Eu também gosto, mais uma vez repito, mas tenho cabeça para pensar que o equilíbrio entre as duas coisas é fundamental.

Para o pessoal do Sul que tanto se queixa que não chove e que está sempre na expectativa que chova o mesmo que chove no Norte, lembrem-se que o normal sempre foi e será chover mais a Norte, por isso é que existem paisagens e espécies diferenciados e por isso é que nem as necessidades hídricas são as mesmas num sitio e no outro. 

Já agora para quem fala que estas temperaturas não são normais...Eu sei que Mirandela tem um microclima muito específico mas sempre me lembro toda a minha infância de haver temperaturas quase a tocar os 30graus a partir do meio de Fevereiro e depois até vinham uns dias mais frios em Março e Abril. 

Por isso por favor não desesperem e respeitem mais o gosto de cada um aqui no fórum. 

(apenas um desabafo de alguém que participa pouco, mas que como muitos outros segue o fórum todos os dias pelas análises e relatos de pessoas que tanto percebem de meteorológia e se sentiu de certa forma incomodado com o desenrolar recente desta página) 

Um resto de boa noite a todos. 

Enviado do meu E5823 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (16 Fev 2017 às 20:03)

@joralentejano


Janeiro foi o mais frio na Europa desde 2010. Fevereiro não aparenta ser muito frio.

Já se pode considerar que a previsão de que o inverno seria o mais frio dos últimos 100 como completamente descabida?


----------



## james (16 Fev 2017 às 20:45)

Eu não que sabia que era tão importante  para haver tantos "colegas " preocupados com aquilo que eu digo.
E em relação à  acusação  que me foi feita de ser agressivo  ,é  simplesmente  hilariante.
O problema  é  que em Portugal quem diz o que pensa é  agressivo. É  melhor sermos todos uns vidrinhos de cheiro e fingir que se gosta daquilo  que não se gosta e vice- versa.

Por mim não dou mais energia  a esta discussao. Começo a sentir desmotivação para participar no fórum. 
Se calhar é  melhor participar o minimo possível  no fórum ,pois parece que os meus posts incomodam.( atencao que não estou  a ameaçar  abandonar o forum , ok? )


----------



## joralentejano (16 Fev 2017 às 20:51)

Orion disse:


> @joralentejano
> 
> 
> Janeiro foi o mais frio na Europa desde 2010. Fevereiro não aparenta ser muito frio.
> ...


Nunca acreditei em tal previsão, apenas disse que poderia vir a ser verdade talvez se o inverno fosse todo com fortes entradas frias tal como essa que ocorreu em Janeiro. Na primeira vez que li essa notícia, o modo com estava escrita dizia tudo. Nos dias que correm é mais fácil acertarem num "verão mais quente" do que num "inverno mais frio".


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Fev 2017 às 21:27)

tiaguh7 disse:


> Para o pessoal do Sul que tanto se queixa que não chove e que está sempre na expectativa que chova o mesmo que chove no Norte, lembrem-se que o normal sempre foi e será chover mais a Norte, por isso é que existem paisagens e espécies diferenciados e por isso é que nem as necessidades hídricas são as mesmas num sitio e no outro.


Pois mas eles tem razão para se queixarem toda a gente sabe que no norte chove mais que no sul por isso é que existe uma média de precipitação que é suposto ocorrer para cada mês essa média de precipitação  tem sido quase sempre abaixo do normal desde o ano passado ou seja há pelo menos dois anos que eles sofrem com a seca e isso notá-se pelo estado da paisagem desoladora e pelas barragens com pouca água,ainda que alguns eventos como o que ocorreu a semana passada(cut-off) ajudem a desagravar  a situação de seca.


----------



## qwerl (16 Fev 2017 às 22:15)

james disse:


> Há por aqui gente que deve achar o Qatar uma espécie de santuário .
> 
> Sol e calor o ano todo é que o povinho gosta ...



Tal como há gente que gosta de sol e calor o ano todo, tu e mais algumas pessoas gostarão de chuva e frio todo o ano. Nada contra os teus gostos, estás no teu direito. Neste post criticaste quem gosta de sol e calor todo o ano, há quem te critique a ti por quereres chuva e frio todo o ano.

Estamos num país melhor para quem gosta de sol do que para quem gosta de chuva, sempre foi assim e não foi o AG que mudou isso, não podes esperar que a cada 2 meses de AA venham 2 meses de chuva a potes para compensar, porque o domínio do AA vai ser sempre maior. Sempre foi assim e sempre será. Agora há anos com mais AA e anos com menos. 2014 por exemplo foi um ano mais ao teu gosto. 2015 foi mais um ano para os amantes do sol.



james disse:


> Se calhar é  melhor participar o minimo possível  no fórum ,pois parece que os meus posts incomodam.( atencao que não estou  a ameaçar  abandonar o forum , ok? )



Na minha primeira resposta não me estava a referir a ti. Estava-me a referir a um membro que disse que era preocupante termos 90% do território em seca. O que é certo é que isto nem se pode chamar seca. Tem chovido um pouco menos que a média, é verdade. Para o ano pode chover mais do que a média, e pode compensar este ano, e assim se vai fazendo uma média.
Portugal sempre foi um país mais favorável a ondas de calor do que a ondas de frio. Pouco mudou nesse sentido. Talvez a intensidade.
Ninguém quer que participes menos no fórum, eu próprio gosto de acompanhar os teus posts. Relatas de uma região muito interessante. Agora não podemos mudar nada no tempo, vai estar sempre melhor para quem gosta de sol, com AG ou sem AG. É o nosso país


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2017 às 22:36)

Que ironia, foi este Inverno, um dos melhores desta década, senão o melhor, Dezembro foi quase na média, Janeiro nevou pouco mas foi lindo ver ela cair, Fevereiro foi mágico e Odeleite encheu como já não enchia há vários anos. 

Mas não sou do Norte mas sim do Algarve e desta vez não me queixo, porque o Inverno foi genial, mas podia ter sido fenomenal se tivesse existido acumulação no dia que nevou por cá.

Quem sabe, se o Algarve não terá um final de década parecido ao final de década dos anos 80.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (16 Fev 2017 às 22:39)

tiaguh7 disse:


> Eu sei que isto é o seguimento livre mas há aqui pessoal que exagera no discurso irónico e ofensivo...Eu também gosto de tempo severo (com frio e chuva), mas parece que agora é moda aqui no fórum criticar quem gosta de sol e passar a mão por cima aqueles que se consolam de ver tudo encharcado.
> Eu também gosto, mais uma vez repito, mas tenho cabeça para pensar que o equilíbrio entre as duas coisas é fundamental.
> 
> Para o pessoal do Sul que tanto se queixa que não chove e que está sempre na expectativa que chova o mesmo que chove no Norte, lembrem-se que o normal sempre foi e será chover mais a Norte, por isso é que existem paisagens e espécies diferenciados e por isso é que nem as necessidades hídricas são as mesmas num sitio e no outro.
> ...


Palavras sensatas, revejo-me no que diz.


----------



## invent (16 Fev 2017 às 22:53)

Deviam ser só admins a abrir/criar este tipo de tópicos principais, é que um gajo quer ignorar certos artistas e quando dá conta, acaba também por ignorar/bloquear tópicos criados pelos tais artistas, uma pessoa está sempre a levar com constantes mensagens depressivas o que é desanimador e irritante.
Ainda falta tanto para acabar 2017...


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Fev 2017 às 23:11)

Eu só acho um pouco estranho que quem vive no litoral norte( a região mais chuvosa do país e uma das mais chuvosas da Europa) se queixar que não chove ou chove pouco, então quem vive a Sul? é a mesma coisa um Alentejano se queixar que não faz calor no Alentejo, não faz sentido.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Fev 2017 às 23:28)

Boas,
Sinceramente não sei para onde caminha este tópico.
Diz-se seguimento livre, livre em que mesmo? Ha pessoal que fala que está satisfeito com uns dias de sol, há problema nisso?
É por estas e por outras que vejo alguns membros a deixarem de postar, só não vê quem não quer.


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Fev 2017 às 23:53)

Cada qual com o seu gosto, acima de tudo há que contemplar e apreciar a diversidade. Atenção que estamos num país em que temos de tudo um pouco a qualquer altura do ano, podemos fazer praia em Dezembro em algumas regiões (Algarve ou Madeira) e ter neve e frio em Maio noutras, por isso acabamos por ter razões em ficar satisfeitos 

Analisando os modelos, o GFS dá a possibilidade de termos alguma precipitação (principalmente no norte e centro), mas atenção à cutoff que se poderá criar na segunda e terça feira e animar as coisas mais a sul, a probabilidade é bem real, agora é preciso uns ajustes para a coisa chegar a terra e não ficarem apenas os clarões a sul. Depois disso parece que o AA entrará em cena.

O ECM também vê alguma coisa, mas a cutoff formar-se-ia mais cedo e teria menor impacto. Resta manter o seguimento e não desesperar


----------



## Zulo (17 Fev 2017 às 00:13)

Os meus Narcissus rebentaram finalmente! 

Na ultima semana,5 deles abriram,andei hoje de volta deles... No entanto,leio no Wikipédia que deveria nascer na Primavera..

"Floresce no princípio da primavera e é frequentemente encontrada em solo úmido perto de uma lagoa. É auto-suficiente. A flor tem normalmente seis pétalas brancas com um funil central amarelo contendo os estames e o estigma. O caule inclina-se antes da flor, pendendo de forma a que a flor esteja virada para baixo em vez de para cima."

In: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcissus


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Fev 2017 às 00:16)

james disse:


> Que bom para ti !


Ora são estes tipos de comentários completamente desnecessários que deixem o fórum cada vez mais pobre.

Participo desde 2006 e cada vez mais este tipo de ironia ou mesmo sarcasmo é frequente.

Passando a frente e com esperança de não ser julgado ou criticado,meus amigos a temperatura de sexta para sábado  aqui no norte desce cerca de 9°c para voltar a subir no domingo cerca de 8°c.

Fantástico.  

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Zulo (17 Fev 2017 às 01:35)

Para já o que vai interessando é isto:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-rios-e-albufeiras-2017.9171/page-3#post-598217

Gostei de ver este post, tendo em conta que ainda vai chover(não é preciso ser mestre para saber isso,é o nosso clima há anos) acredito que vai ser muito bom para a agricultura mais a sul...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2017 às 08:11)

Proponho a criação do tópico Birras Meteorológicas... acabei de ler 5 páginas que se seguimento ainda que livre não têm nada. 

Enviado do meu SM-G357FZ através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (17 Fev 2017 às 08:40)

Na run das 00H do GFS, aumentou a precipitação prevista para os distritos de Lisboa, Setúbal e Faro para domingo. 
Sendo que para aqui previam-se ontem precipitações na ordem dos 2/3 mm para o fim-de-semana e agora prevêem cerca de 8 mm a ocorrer na madrugada de domingo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Fev 2017 às 08:58)

Zulo disse:


> Os meus Narcissus rebentaram finalmente!
> 
> Na ultima semana,5 deles abriram,andei hoje de volta deles... No entanto,leio no Wikipédia que deveria nascer na Primavera..
> 
> ...


Em Trás os Montes chamamo-lhes "Pincheis" pelo menos na minha zona... costumam aparecer nos prados e lameiros por altura da Páscoa.


----------



## Zulo (17 Fev 2017 às 15:00)

Bom dia. 
Por aqui, Lisboa/Benfica, o programa que costuma não falhar muito, retirou a chuva toda... Vamos ver o que acontece.


----------



## Thomar (17 Fev 2017 às 22:06)

Isto em termos de precipitação prevista já esteve um bocadinho melhor, 
hoje na run das 00h do GFS previa para Setúbal 8mm este fim-de-semana, 
na run das das 06h previa 4mm e agora na run das 18h prevê 0,7mm...


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2017 às 16:44)




----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2017 às 20:02)

'Aqui e ali' já se fala no regresso do El Niño para o final do ano.

Os australianos e americanos não abordam muito esse tópico, se bem que estes últimos fazem uma referência mínima:






Os ingleses vão um pouco mais além e os japoneses já dão um aviso na sua previsão sazonal:



> ENSO forecast:
> The SINTEX-F now clearly predicts an El Niño event from this coming summer. This may suggest a decadal turnabout in the tropical Pacific climate condition to El Niño-like state after a long spell of La Niña-like state. If this happens, such natural climate variability may double the global warming impact as we observed during the period from 1976 through 1998.


----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2017 às 22:58)




----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2017 às 20:25)

Os russos finalmente atualizaram o seu portal meteorológico, adicionando algumas funcionalidades em inglês. Não obstante não terem muita fama as previsões sazonais estão aqui:

http://wmc.meteoinfo.ru/season

Os resumos climatológicos mensais, que abrangem todo o hemisfério norte, estão aqui:

http://wmc.meteoinfo.ru/climate


----------



## joselamego (19 Fev 2017 às 21:58)

Parece-me que se vier chuva só lá para inícios de março... antes disso, sol e sol, segundo se vê nos modelos


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Fev 2017 às 14:16)

Ainda que distante o GFS prevê alguma trégua do AA no início da próxima semana, a manter este seguimento.


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Fev 2017 às 20:59)

já se vai vislunbrando qualquer coisa lá para dia 27


----------



## qwerl (20 Fev 2017 às 21:09)

António josé Sales disse:


> já se vai vislunbrando qualquer coisa lá para dia 27



Espero que não venha nada, não é para chatear ninguém que gosta de chuva mas chuva nessa altura só vem para estragar o carnaval... Quase todos os anos tem chovido no carnaval, o ano passado choveu todo o dia, bem que este ano podia não chover e estar umas temperaturas como as que têm estado para ajudar aqui ao nosso carnaval de Ovar( e aos outros todos)


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Fev 2017 às 21:10)

O meu carnaval preferido de todo o sempre (melhor dizendo, o único que apreciei já que detesto carnaval) foi aquele espectacular em que nevou. Inesquecível.


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2017 às 21:14)

Pena não chover a potes no Carnaval (detesto Carnaval)  infelizmente vai chover pouco e apenas no Norte e Centro de resto não se vê nada de mais nos modelos para o Sul então ta uma pasmaceira sem fim a  vista...


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2017 às 21:36)

Por alturas do Carnaval de 1983 ocorreu neve a cotas muito baixas ( 0 m) e com  acumulação, lembro-me bem aqui no Porto os jardins todos brancos, em Valongo tudo branquinho, enfim, outros tempos..


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Fev 2017 às 00:16)

Ao que parece pelos modelos, o Carnaval vai ser mesmo molhado no norte e centro, e com alguma neve à mistura nos suspeitos do costume.


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Fev 2017 às 00:17)

qwerl disse:


> Espero que não venha nada, não é para chatear ninguém que gosta de chuva mas chuva nessa altura só vem para estragar o carnaval... Quase todos os anos tem chovido no carnaval, o ano passado choveu todo o dia, bem que este ano podia não chover e estar umas temperaturas como as que têm estado para ajudar aqui ao nosso carnaval de Ovar( e aos outros todos)


Sim mas mesmo que venha a chover é no norte e centro e não deve ser nada de especial.


----------



## joselamego (21 Fev 2017 às 09:39)

Boa saída 0 do GFS, poderá trazer chuva todo país na próxima semana e até neve cotas médias, a rondar os 800 metros 

Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Fev 2017 às 11:17)

joselamego disse:


> Boa saída 0 do GFS, poderá trazer chuva todo país na próxima semana e até neve cotas médias, a rondar os 800 metros



A 06z ainda está melhor, com tempo fresquinho para o Carnaval. Já estou a ver os cortejos de Carnaval com as roupas ideias para as condições atmosféricas


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Fev 2017 às 13:20)

Sera uma das últimas oportunidades para ver neve abaixo dos 800 M este inverno

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Fev 2017 às 14:03)

Bastante boa a última saída, teríamos precipitação também mais a sul.


----------



## jonas (21 Fev 2017 às 14:19)

Era muito bom que nevasse a 600-800m
De sabado ate terca vou estar em Oliveira do Hospital (Caldas de sao paulo)e vou visitar o elemento branco a serra da estrela, adorava poder ver neve a cair....


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Fev 2017 às 14:26)

jonas disse:


> Era muito bom que nevasse a 600-800m
> De sabado ate terca vou estar em Oliveira do Hospital (Caldas de sao paulo)e vou visitar o elemento branco a serra da estrela, adorava poder ver neve a cair....



Importante se quiseres ter a certeza que vês neve a cair é colocares-te em posição correcta antes que comece a nevar, ou seja, sobe antes que comece a festa, senão vês tudo do sopé da Estrela. Mas antes é esperar porque ainda faltam uns dias...


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2017 às 18:51)

Depois destes dias bem amenos, parece que o dia de Carnaval poderá ser chuvoso e fresquinho:
















Por mim bem pode vir, pouco ligo ao Carnaval, e muito menos  Carnaval "abrasileirado"


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2017 às 21:10)

Parte 1...






... e parte 2...






El Niño atrasado para os Açores. Os continentais iam ter alguma chuva mas nada perto dos ilhéus 

Pena é mesmo que o CFS - à falta de outros termos - é uma trampa a prever


----------



## criz0r (22 Fev 2017 às 16:26)

Volte-face no GFS para dia 28,








Valha-nos o ECMWF a médio prazo,


----------



## jonas (22 Fev 2017 às 16:28)

Parece que os modelos estão a cortar (muito) no evento do carnaval...
Esta saída das 12z não me agrada...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2017 às 17:12)

*Off Topic: Para quem estiver interessado, está a ser detectada nuvem radioactiva sobre toda a Europa, de norte a sul. A fonte parece ser a Rússia... seguir aqui: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/reporte-de-incidentes-nucleares.9173/page-2#post-598745*


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Fev 2017 às 17:16)

Vejamos as próximas saidas ainda falta algum tempo alem disso o gfs passa o dia a cortar e a por chuva vamos aguardar


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Fev 2017 às 20:30)

Microburst em Medellín, Colômbia. As fotos são de ontem, dia 21:










Fonte


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Fev 2017 às 22:10)

Sempre interessante estes pequenos pormenores que passam ao lado:

Temperatura mais alta da Europa Continental:

19 de Fevereiro: Viana do Castelo (*22ºC*)
21 de Fevereiro: Ponte de Lima (*23,8ºC*)


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2017 às 00:58)

Estudo certamente interessante mas está atrás de uma _paywall_.

*Extreme winds and precipitation during landfall of atmospheric rivers*


> We find that atmospheric rivers are associated with up to half of the extreme events in the top 2% of the precipitation and wind distribution, across most mid-latitude regions globally. Landfalling atmospheric rivers are associated with about 40–75% of extreme wind and precipitation events over 40% of the world’s coastlines. Atmospheric rivers are associated with a doubling or more of the typical wind speed compared to all storm conditions, and a 50–100% increase in the wind and precipitation values for extreme events. We also find that the majority of extreme wind events catalogued between 1997 and 2013 over Europe with billion US dollar losses were associated with atmospheric rivers. We conclude that landfalling atmospheric rivers can represent a significant hazard around the globe, because of their association with not only extreme precipitation, but also extreme winds.



---



> Atmospheric rivers that make landfall have a greater potential for destruction. The researchers examined the most destructive windstorms of the last 20 years -- the top 2 percent in terms of wind speeds near Earth's surface. They found that atmospheric rivers were associated with up to half of these storms along the world's mid-latitude coastlines. Often, the highest wind speed ever recorded on a coastline was associated with an atmospheric river storm.
> 
> To get an idea of the potential economic consequences of these storms, Waliser and Guan consulted a database of the 19 most expensive European windstorms, in terms of insurance losses, between 1997 and 2013. They found that atmospheric rivers were associated with 14 (about 75 percent) of these events. Together, these 14 storms accounted for more than $25 billion in insured losses.



JPL

Nas imagens disponíveis gratuitamente dá-se mais atenção à Califórnia, à Nova Zelândia e à Península Ibéria/Europa.


----------



## Snifa (24 Fev 2017 às 10:54)

Estou a gostar bastante das saídas do GFS, vamos ver se Março entra bem ao nivel de precipitação, pelo menos mais a Norte 






O ECMWF também não está mal..


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2017 às 10:58)

Mau de mais para ser verdade GFS  e o Sul?? enfim não a meio assim de se sair da seca...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Fev 2017 às 11:50)

Que saída horrível do GFS, boa para o norte claro onde podem chegar quase 200mm e no sul mal chega aos 5mm. Não há meio de sair disto, esteja onde estiver o AA está sempre presente e o sul é que fica mal. Que tristeza.


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Fev 2017 às 15:35)

Pareçe que temos o regresso da chuva ao Norte e centro para o inicio da próxima semana mas não vai ser nada de especial.


Informação especial
_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2017-02-24 14:32:00* e *2017-03-01 23:59:00*
_Assunto:_ O TEMPO NO CONTINENTE PARA O CARNAVAL (25fev-01mar)
Um anticiclone localizado na região dos Açores e a estender-se em crista em direção ao Golfo da Biscaia irá afetar o estado do tempo até dia 26. A partir deste dia, o anticiclone irá deslocar-se ligeiramente para sul e enfraquecer permitindo a aproximação e passagem de sistemas frontais. 

Até domingo, predominará a nebulosidade e irá ocorrer neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais. Prevê-se a ocorrência de precipitação, em geral fraca, no litoral a norte do Cabo Mondego a partir da tarde de domingo que irá estender-se às restantes regiões a partir de segunda-feira. 

Na terça-feira de Carnaval prevê-se períodos de chuva em geral fraca nas regiões Norte e Centro podendo chegar a alguns locais do Alto Alentejo. A neve poderá cair a partir do meio da tarde de segunda-feira nas serras da região Norte acima da cota de 1300/1500 metros. 

A temperatura do ar não irá registar variações significativas exceto nas regiões Norte e Centro no dia 27, segunda-feira, com uma ligeira descida da temperatura máxima e uma ligeira subida da temperatura mínima. 

A temperatura mínima deverá variar entre 2 e 8ºC nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro e entre 6 e 11ºC no litoral das regiões Norte e Centro e na região Sul. A temperatura máxima será da ordem de 15 a 20ºC embora a partir de segunda-feira no interior das regiões Norte e Centro varie, de um modo geral, entre 10 e 14ºC. 

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar: 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/ 
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2017 às 09:21)

GFS continua bastante bom em especial para o Norte/Noroeste, apesar do natural tira e põe:






Se se confirmarem as previsões, os dias 03/03 e 04/03 poderão ser bastante chuvosos:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Fev 2017 às 10:17)

Quantidade de precipitação absurda para o próximo fum de semana.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2017 às 11:00)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Quantidade de precipitação absurda para o próximo fum de semana.



Boa frente prevista e aparentemente a chuva será  generalizada, mas com maior destaque para o Norte/Noroeste 

De referir que poderá cair um bom nevão nos locais habituais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2017 às 15:26)




----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2017 às 16:28)

Depois de algumas saídas a prever chuva generalizada para todo o território, eis que nesta última começaram os cortes em grande no sul e algumas zonas do centro, no norte mantêm-se praticamente igual ou um pouco melhor, nessa zona parece já estar garantido ser um bom evento.





Vamos ver o ECM e as próximas saídas do GFS, visto ainda faltar algum tempo é normal isto acontecer.


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2017 às 16:30)

Run GFS  das 12 z mantém uma frente bastante activa no Noroeste, a distância ainda é grande, por isso vão ocorrer muitos ajustes e tira põe até lá.






Para as regiões do Sul o corte foi significativo:


----------



## trovoadas (26 Fev 2017 às 18:57)

Para já tudo indica que o sul vai passar pela travessia do deserto, ou seja, não se vislumbra precipitação significativa para os próximos tempos . Vamos ter mais uma semana seca e depois logo se vê como evoluí por Março a dentro. A Primavera começa a entrar por cá, já se nota em tudo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Fev 2017 às 21:06)

trovoadas disse:


> Para já tudo indica que o sul vai passar pela travessia do deserto, ou seja, não se vislumbra precipitação significativa para os próximos tempos . Vamos ter mais uma semana seca e depois logo se vê como evoluí por Março a dentro. A Primavera começa a entrar por cá, já se nota em tudo!



As barragens estão cheias no sotavento, pode vir o sol que não estou minimamente preocupado. O Inverno foi espectacular, teve de tudo a que temos direito, até a neve. Por isso, estou feliz e que venha a Primavera que é bom para namorar e para passeios à beira-mar.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2017 às 23:00)

Cai meia dúzia de pingos e já acabou a seca? mais meia dúzia de semanas sem chuva e o que choveu em Fevereiro (que foi pouco) não serviu de nada... 

 Quantos aos modelos estão um horror apenas Sábado de madrugada alguma chuva antecedida de um evento de vento, de resto mais nada para já.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2017 às 23:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As barragens estão cheias no sotavento, pode vir o sol que não estou minimamente preocupado. O Inverno foi espectacular, teve de tudo a que temos direito, até a neve. Por isso, estou feliz e que venha a Primavera que é bom para namorar e para passeios à beira-mar.


Compreendo-te, se vivesse no Algarve se calhar diria o mesmo que tu. Mas e o Alentejo? Pois...é a única zona do país que continua com graves problemas em termos hidrológicos e ninguém se lembra disso portanto até é fácil de falar, mas pronto como é o Alentejo ninguém se importa. As ultimas chuvas por cá foram boas para regar e aumentar um pouco os caudais dos cursos de água mas devido ao vento de leste e ao calor dos últimos dias voltou tudo ao mesmo, infelizmente.


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Fev 2017 às 01:10)

O Alentejo continua seco e preciso chover muito mais.
Choveram meia duzia de dias e já querem sol? Enfim,que venha a chuva que infelizmente no sul devera ser pouco significativa.


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2017 às 09:04)

Bom dia,

basicamente igual a previsão de acumulados atè às 240 horas com o Noroeste em destaque:


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Fev 2017 às 09:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Compreendo-te, se vivesse no Algarve se calhar diria o mesmo que tu. Mas e o Alentejo? Pois...é a única zona do país que continua com graves problemas em termos hidrológicos e ninguém se lembra disso portanto até é fácil de falar, mas pronto como é o Alentejo ninguém se importa. As ultimas chuvas por cá foram boas para regar e aumentar um pouco os caudais dos cursos de água mas devido ao vento de leste e ao calor dos últimos dias voltou tudo ao mesmo, infelizmente.


A situação não é muito preocupante... o inverno foi seco e podia ter chovido mais, mas felizmente não foi um inverno tipo o de 2011/2012 e não podes generalizar o Alentejo, o Alentejo é grande, há zonas onde choveu mais e outras menos.


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2017 às 10:12)

Pelo que se vê nos modelos , o próximo sábado poderá trazer neve a cotas 500/600 metros , pelos menos por alguns minutos 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2017 às 10:16)

Situação algo severa para o Noroeste no próximo sábado:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Fev 2017 às 11:10)

Bom dia!

Mapas orgásmicos para sábado... cota 400 metros no GFS e 600 metros no ECMWF (AEMET)... com muita precipitação!

TRUE ILLUSION!


----------



## Tyna (27 Fev 2017 às 15:18)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2017 às 15:29)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Mapas orgásmicos para sábado... cota 400 metros no GFS e 600 metros no ECMWF (AEMET)... com muita precipitação!
> 
> TRUE ILLUSION!


Nem vale a pena entrar em euforias...
Esta entrada acaba com cotas de neve acima dos 800M

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (27 Fev 2017 às 20:41)

Acho que os modelos estao estaveis.
Neve a 800m sexta a tarde e sabado de manha acho que e provavel.
Relativamente a precipitaçao vai ser significativo no norte e centro.
Em alguns locais o GFS preve 30mm em 3 h.
Mas ainda faltam quase 100h.....


----------



## dopedagain (27 Fev 2017 às 20:42)

Snifa disse:


> Situação algo severa para o Noroeste no próximo sábado:



Seria um dos maiores nevões dos ultimos 10 ou 20 anos... resta esperar!


----------



## dopedagain (28 Fev 2017 às 00:14)

E foi tudo ao ar como era esperado  mantém se as cotas baixas o que é bom, mas a acumulação megalómana já foi ao ar.


----------



## jonas (28 Fev 2017 às 08:27)

Na saida das 0z pareceme que o ECM esta mais otimista do que o GFS.
O GFS cortou na precipitacao e um pouco no frio.
O ECM a 96h coloca iso -2 no norte e centro do pais, enquanto o GFS coloca so no interior norte.


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2017 às 10:44)

Eu penso que poderá nevar bem nos locais habituais, o Gerês deverá ficar de novo  todo branquinho.

As frentes de Sexta e Sábado são bastante boas, e há frio suficiente.

Cotas baixas nem pensar, mas nas médias/altas boa neve poderá cair e acumular


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2017 às 12:27)

Snifa disse:


> Eu penso que poderá nevar bem nos locais habituais, o Gerês deverá ficar de novo todo branquinho.
> 
> As frentes de Sexta e Sábado são bastante boas, e há frio suficiente.
> 
> Cotas baixas nem pensar, mas nas médias/altas boa neve poderá cair e acumular



Sem dúvida, acho que já é do conhecimento geral que neve a cotas baixas em Portugal só "quando o Rei faz anos". Agora se não houver muitos desvios penso que as Serras do Norte e algumas do Centro vão ter um nevão com uma acumulação notável.
Diga-se de passagem, que a precipitação prevista não sendo em abundância é generalizada, o que acaba por ser uma mais valia para de certo modo atenuar a situação de seca a Sul.


----------



## cova beira (28 Fev 2017 às 12:59)

eu sou da opinião que a confirmar-se a trajectória da baixa que o modelo europeu prevê, que é um pouco mais a sul do gfs poderá haver supresas


----------



## criz0r (28 Fev 2017 às 13:41)

Bons nevões em perspectiva 











- http://pt.snow-forecast.com/maps/dynamic/europe
- https://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica


----------



## Cesar (28 Fev 2017 às 17:50)

Provalmente algum evento de neve dos que já tiveram previstos algum pode acorrer mesmo este ano.


----------



## dopedagain (28 Fev 2017 às 19:23)

Snifa disse:


> Eu penso que poderá nevar bem nos locais habituais, o Gerês deverá ficar de novo  todo branquinho.
> 
> As frentes de Sexta e Sábado são bastante boas, e há frio suficiente.
> 
> Cotas baixas nem pensar, mas nas médias/altas boa neve poderá cair e acumular



Cotas baixas depende sempre do ponto de vista que altitude são. mantém se as cotas de 500/600 metros para a minha zona, que não deixam de ser baixas, acima dos 1000 metros estariamos a falar de perto de meio metro de neve. locais puxados a vento poderia alcançar facilmente 1metro. Vamos ver o que vai sair na rifa...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Fev 2017 às 19:34)

Os modelos continuam alegremente a retirar potencial ao evento de sexta / sábado...

Veremos nos próximos dias se sobra algo...


----------



## Orion (28 Fev 2017 às 22:28)

> Seven of eight international models surveyed by the Bureau indicate steady warming in the central tropical Pacific Ocean over the next six months. Six models suggest El Niño thresholds may be reached by July 2017. However, some caution must be taken at this time of year, with lower model accuracy through the autumn months compared to other times of the year.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Mar 2017 às 07:13)

Desta vez a AEMET mete cotas de 500m, enquanto o GFS para já aponta 700\800m.
O AEMET costuma ser muito fiável, espero que acerte


----------



## jonas (1 Mar 2017 às 07:47)

Meteofan disse:


> Desta vez a AEMET mete cotas de 500m, enquanto o GFS para já aponta 700\800m.
> O AEMET costuma ser muito fiável, espero que acerte


Parece que o ECM esta muito estavel com o iso -2 no sabado de noite..
Ja o GFS anda a cortar ha algumas saidas.


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2017 às 08:38)

Bom evento de precipitação generalizada segundo o GFS:






Acumulação prevista até às 138 horas:






Quanto a neve, já sabemos o que " a casa gasta"...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2017 às 08:38)

Boas!

Os modelos ainda não aniquilaram as chances de neve no solo em boa parte de Tras-os-Montes entre 6ª feira e sábado... mas o corte como se esperava foi significativo, sobrará algo sexta de manha? Veremos!

ARPEGE:





Menos ZOOM:


----------



## jonas (1 Mar 2017 às 10:04)

Pelo que vejo, esta run das 6z esta a cortar muito no frio.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2017 às 11:33)

O final já se sabe... Bragança zero... Nevão no Fundão e Covilhã!


----------



## Cesar (1 Mar 2017 às 11:36)




----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2017 às 11:40)

Pelo mapa do GFS, neva em Bragança e no Gerês e nada no Fundão, nem Covilhã..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2017 às 11:43)

A AEMET já emitiu pré aviso amarelo por neve para Ourense Sur:

*Fenómeno*

Nevadas
Acumulación de nieve : 4 cm
*Ámbito Geográfico* Sur
*Hora de comienzo* viernes, 03 marzo 2017 a las 14:00 hora oficial
*Hora de finalización* sábado, 04 marzo 2017 a las 00:00 hora oficial
*Probabilidad* 40%-70%


----------



## criz0r (1 Mar 2017 às 11:43)

Boas, o evento continua muito interessante no que diz respeito ao vento, o Arpége como já era de esperar amenizou um pouco a situação mas em contrapartida o GFS melhorou a previsão,






Precipitação generalizada,





A situação relativa ao elemento branco já foi melhor mas ainda assim pode haver surpresas,


----------



## cova beira (1 Mar 2017 às 12:02)

europeu continua como ontem a passar aquela baixa mais a sul permitindo que o ar frio se instale antes do pico da precipitação, se o gfs recua e se cola ao europeu as cotas de neve vão baixar. 
A aemet baseia-se no modelo europeu dai as cotas mais baixas


----------



## cova beira (1 Mar 2017 às 12:13)

fica aqui o mapa da temperatura em altura do europeu onde se percebe que basta um desvio de 100 km para norte na trajectória da pequena depressão para que o ar frio vá todo parar à galiza.


----------



## jonas (1 Mar 2017 às 12:20)

Este mapa esta interssante:
http://www.meteoexploration.com/maproom/snowmapsIB.php?lang=en
Acumulacoes  significativas nalgumas serras do norte e centro.
A minha mae vai a Vila Real ( pela A4, tunel do marao...)acham que pode haver riscos?
Ou neve acumulada?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2017 às 12:55)

Neste momento as regiões do Alto Minho, Alto Tâmega, Terras de Tras-os-Montes e Beiras e Serra da Estrela são as que parecem reunir melhores condições para neve, quer em quantidade, quer em área nevada...

O corte vai continuar...


----------



## Bajorious (1 Mar 2017 às 13:49)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O final já se sabe... Bragança zero... Nevão no Fundão e Covilhã!



Era bom era . Nos últimos anos a Covilhã tem sido esquecida pela neve porque falta sempre qualquer coisa. No último evento havia frio mas pouca precipitação, outras vezes é o oposto. Este Inverno já perdi a esperança. Se não fosse ter as Penhas/Torre aqui perto arriscaria a dizer que nunca mais ia ver neve acumulada..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2017 às 13:58)

Mapa AEMET para sexta à tarde:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Mar 2017 às 14:03)

500 M seria excelente

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (1 Mar 2017 às 14:06)

Não me parece que haja condições para neve aos 500 metros, a entrada é bem marítima, aliás o IPMA nunca baixa a cota dos 800 metros.

Aos 500 metros talvez alguma água neve, e mesmo assim ..


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2017 às 17:34)

Parece que o Inverno se quer despedir em grande estilo!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2017 às 18:25)

Não mexe mais!


----------



## Norther (1 Mar 2017 às 18:27)

Se se confirmar pelo menos o que o europeu prevê, pode nevar bem nas zonas altas da Cidade da Covilhã, e talvez na vila onde moro  que tem um bairro a cota 700m.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2017 às 18:38)

Validez: viernes, 03 marzo 2017 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
*Fenómenos significativos*
*Nevadas en Castilla y León y zonas de montaña del norte y este peninsulares*. Viento fuerte o con intervalos de fuerte en Canarias, extremo norte y zonas de montaña de la Península, Estrecho y litoral de Alborán.

*Predicción*
Un frente atlántico barrerá la Península de oeste a este, extendiendo la nubosidad y las precipitaciones a lo largo del día a la mayor parte de la Península. Las precipitaciones podrán estar ocasionalmente acompañadas de tormenta, y serán más débiles cuanto más al este, siendo poco probables en el extremo sureste peninsular. En el oeste de Galicia y en Pirineos podrán ser localmente fuertes y/o persistentes. Aumento de la nubosidad en Baleares hasta quedar muy nuboso, sin descartar lluvias débiles al final del día. En Canarias, nuboso en el norte de islas de mas relieve, con probables lluvias débiles. Poco nuboso o con intervalos nubosos en el resto.

*Cota de nieve: Bajando durante el día, hasta quedar entre 400/900 m en el cuadrante noroeste, y entre 600/900 m en la Meseta sur*, Sistema Ibérico, y Pirineos occidentales, y 900/1500 m en el resto de la Península.

Temperaturas diurnas en descenso en Canarias y en la Península, especialmente en ambas mesetas y Extremadura, donde el descenso puede ser notable. Nocturnas en ascenso en el nordeste peninsular, y en descenso al final del día en el noroeste. Pocos cambios en el resto.

Predominio de vientos de componente norte en Canarias, y de componente sur en la Península y Baleares, tendiendo a girar a oeste y suroeste durante el día; serán fuertes o con intervalos de fuerte en Canarias, extremo norte y zonas de montaña de la Península, Estrecho y litoral de Alborán.

*AEMET*

Na descritiva baixaram mais a cota para 6ª feira no NW até aos 400 metros! 
Eu quase que ponho a mão no fogo pela AEMET em relação às cotas! Sempre certeiros. Oxalá!


----------



## jonas (1 Mar 2017 às 18:46)

O ECM muito melhor do que o GFS, o IPMA vai baixar as cotas na previsao descritiva...


----------



## Norther (1 Mar 2017 às 18:51)

vai depender do frio que entre em altura e afunde ao nível do solo


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Mar 2017 às 19:08)

Bela chuvada em perspectiva.


----------



## Norther (1 Mar 2017 às 19:12)

E aqui na Cova da Beira também temos que contar com o efeito foehn...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2017 às 19:21)

Norther disse:


> E aqui na Cova da Beira também temos que contar com o efeito foehn...



Depois do Jackpot do último evento que não foi mais que um golpe de sorte... não se queixem... a malta em Trás-os-Montes a cotas abaixo dos 900/1000 metros praticamente nada viram este inverno... só mesmo Montalegre... Bragança não vê neve há imenso tempo, Vila Real, Chaves etc há pelo menos 4 anos creio... falo dos núcleos urbanos obviamente.
Oxalá seja desta que desça um pouco mais a cota e chegue a mais gente!


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Mar 2017 às 19:32)

Apesar da cota 500 do AEMET nao espero nada abaixo dos 700\800 metros simplesmente não há frio suficiente. Eventualmente num aguaceiro forte possa descer temporariamente a cota, vamos ver.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Mar 2017 às 19:34)

Vejam no "Aqui La Tierra" na TVE1 para quem apanha TDT ES ou na TVEi nos pacotes de cabo a atualização da previsão com Jacob Petrus às 19:50 mais ou menos... está a dar neste momento... não sei porque a RTP ainda não copiou este formato... é um programa excelente.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Mar 2017 às 19:34)

Vamos ver se a zona de Portalegre( São Mamede) é novamente contemplada pelo elemento branco.


----------



## Norther (1 Mar 2017 às 19:43)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Depois do Jackpot do último evento que não foi mais que um golpe de sorte... não se queixem... a malta em Trás-os-Montes a cotas abaixo dos 900/1000 metros praticamente nada viram este inverno... só mesmo Montalegre... Bragança não vê neve há imenso tempo, Vila Real, Chaves etc há pelo menos 4 anos creio... falo dos núcleos urbanos obviamente.
> Oxalá seja desta que desça um pouco mais a cota e chegue a mais gente!





olha que aqui também já não nevava assim desde 10 Janeiro 2010, e são este tipo de entradas que se deu no ultimo evento que temos mais sorte...
Também te digo que não foi nada de extraordinário, neve pela sola e muito húmida


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Mar 2017 às 22:28)

Deixa-me rir... EsTa história não é MINHA...


----------



## Norther (1 Mar 2017 às 22:58)

GFS a melhorar no frio e assim a baixarem as cotas, mas é amanha que vamos tirar melhores conclusões.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Mar 2017 às 23:17)

Eu sinceramente não vejo nada de especial...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2017 às 00:36)

Piorou muito, temporal de vento a ir a vida e isso seria o que me interessava, assim alguma chuva nem sera muito e depois tempo de primavera em força.


----------



## MSantos (2 Mar 2017 às 01:12)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Depois do Jackpot do último evento que não foi mais que um golpe de sorte... não se queixem... a malta em Trás-os-Montes a cotas abaixo dos 900/1000 metros praticamente nada viram este inverno... só mesmo Montalegre... Bragança não vê neve há imenso tempo, Vila Real, Chaves etc há pelo menos 4 anos creio... falo dos núcleos urbanos obviamente.
> Oxalá seja desta que desça um pouco mais a cota e chegue a mais gente!



Com entradas deste tipo Bragança não costuma ter sorte, o frio vem quase sempre descolado da precipitação, ainda por cima já estamos em Março, os dias já começam a ficar grandes, torna-se mais difícil arrefecer à superfície... 

Mas... Março ainda é Inverno! Veremos...


----------



## jonas (2 Mar 2017 às 07:42)

O GFS tirou muita precipitaçao.
O ECM manteu a precipitaçao e carregou no frio , a 48h preve iso -2 no norte e centro e no alto alentejo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2017 às 08:45)

Bom dia!
Aviso amarelo por neve em Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Viseu, Guarda e Vila Real... Bragança de fora! 
Já falam em cota 600 metros.
Nos distritos a sul de Leiria há avisos por vento e mar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2017 às 08:50)

As previsões automáticas do IPMA estão um mimo... até para Chaves, Vila Real... colocam neve na madrugada de sábado.


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2017 às 08:53)

Previsão do IPMA para amanhã:

Previsão para 6ª feira, 3.março.2017

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu muito nublado, com abertas gradualmente a partir da manhã
do litoral para o interior.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte, passando a regime de
aguaceiros a partir da manhã, do litoral para o interior, e
que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.
Queda de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros de altitude, descendo
temporariamente a cota para 600/800 metros durante a manhã*.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sul, rodando para oeste
a partir da manhã e tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h)
no litoral, com rajadas até 70 km/h. Nas terras altas, o vento
será moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de sul, rodando para oeste
a partir da manhã e tornando-se forte (40 a 55 km/h), por vezes
com rajadas até 80 km/h.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima na região Norte e interior
Centro.
Descida da temperatura máxima.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu muito nublado, com boas abertas durante a tarde.
Períodos de chuva, passando a regime de aguaceiros a partir da
manhã, do litoral oeste para as restantes regiões, e que poderão
ser de neve na serra de S. Mamede.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de sul, tornando-se
moderado (20 a 30 km/h), rodando para oeste a partir da manhã e
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral e nas
terras altas, com rajadas até 70/80 km/h.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu muito nublado, com boas abertas a partir da manhã.
Períodos de chuva, passando a regime de aguaceiros a partir da
manhã e tornando-se pouco frequentes a partir do final da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de sul, tornando-se
moderado (20 a 30 km/h), rodando para oeste a partir da manhã e
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) com rajadas até
70 km/h.
Descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu muito nublado ou encoberto, com boas abertas a partir do meio
da manhã.
*Períodos de chuva por vezes forte até ao início da manhã, passando
a regime de aguaceiros que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados
de trovoada.*
Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de sul, rodando para oeste moderado
a forte (30 a 40 km/h) por vezes com rajadas até 60 km/h,
tornando-se fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) para o final do dia.
Descida de temperatura.

_ESTADO DO MAR:_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oes-noroeste com 2 a 3 metros, aumentando
para 4 a 5 metros a partir da tarde.
Temperatura da água do mar: 14/15ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 metro, aumentando para 1,5 a 2,5
metros a partir da tarde.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 2 de março de 2017 às 6:35 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2017 às 10:37)

A AEMET alargou o aviso por neve a Pontevedra e Coruña! 

*Fenómeno*

Nevadas
Acumulación de nieve : 4 cm
*Ámbito Geográfico* Interior
*Hora de comienzo* viernes, 03 marzo 2017 a las 12:00 hora oficial
*Hora de finalización* sábado, 04 marzo 2017 a las 00:00 hora oficial
*Probabilidad* 40%-70%
*Comentario* Estos espesores se esperan por encima de los 600 metros. El aviso continúa al día siguiente

Esperam acumulação acima dos 600 metros!


----------



## criz0r (2 Mar 2017 às 10:41)

A precipitação prevista para esta zona tanto na madrugada de Sexta como a de Sábado parece ter melhorado um pouco,







O delírio das rajadas de 130km/h parece que também já passou à história, mas ainda assim gosto da previsão:






De acordo com esta saída, o fim do dia de amanhã 6ª feira promete para a região de Trás-os-Montes, possivelmente algumas surpresas também. Aguardemos  .











http://pt.snow-forecast.com/maps/dynamic/europe
http://www.meteociel.fr/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2017 às 12:19)

A MeteoGalicia também baixou a cota de neve até aos 700 metros e já emitiu avisos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2017 às 12:29)

Entretanto o IPMA alargou o aviso por neve a Bragança, Castelo Branco, Aveiro e Coimbra.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Mar 2017 às 12:39)

Pessoalmente gostava de ver nevar aqui, nem que fosse 5 minutos sem acumulação, será amanhã?


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Mar 2017 às 13:03)

Muito estranha a diferença entre os dois principais modelos. A 48 horas ou seja para sábado às 0h, o ECM mete ISO -2º em quase todo o país enquanto o GFS mete ISO 0º e apenas no extremo Norte.... Estranho... 
Espero que o ECM esteja mais acertado, só assim veríamos neve abaixo dos 600m


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2017 às 13:23)

Previsão para 6ª feira, 3.março.2017
INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu muito nublado, com abertas gradualmente a partir da manhã
do litoral para o interior.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte, passando a regime de
aguaceiros a partir da manhã, do litoral para o interior, e
que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.
*Queda de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros de altitude, descendo
temporariamente a cota para 600/800 metros durante a manhã*.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sul, rodando para oeste
a partir da manhã e tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h)
no litoral, com rajadas até 70 km/h. Nas terras altas, o vento
será moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) de sul, rodando para oeste
a partir da manhã e tornando-se forte (40 a 55 km/h), por vezes
com rajadas até 80 km/h.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima na região Norte e interior
Centro.
Descida da temperatura máxima.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu muito nublado, com boas abertas durante a tarde.
Períodos de chuva, passando a regime de aguaceiros a partir da
manhã, do litoral oeste para as restantes regiões, e que poderão
ser de neve na serra de S. Mamede.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) de sul, tornando-se
moderado (20 a 30 km/h), rodando para oeste a partir da manhã e
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral e nas
terras altas, com rajadas até 70/80 km/h.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Descida da temperatura máxima.

O IPMA já desce a cota aos 600/800 metros durante a manhã de 6ª feira, é importante esta alteração porque é quando há mais precipitação.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2017 às 13:31)

*Alerta amarilla por lluvias y nevadas mañana en Galicia*
*La Aemet avisa de importantes acumulaciones de nieve en el interior de las provincias de A Coruña y Pontevedra y la práctica totalidad de las provincias de Lugo y Ourense*

Mañana un frente frío barrerá la Península de oeste a este dejando a su paso precipitaciones, que serán intensas y persistentes en el oeste de Galicia. Hay *alerta amarilla por lluvias y nevadas* *en prácticamente toda la comunidad.* 

Los avisos de precipitaciones afectan al litoral de las provincias de *A Coruña y Pontevedra mientras que los de nieve atañen al interior de estas dos provincias y la práctica totalidad de las de Ourense y Lugo*. 

La Aemet avisa de* acumulaciones importantes de nieve en cotas por encima de los 600 metros en estas zonas*, siendo más abundantes en las zonas de montaña. 

En la jornada de mañana habrá lluvias y vientos intensos. Los cielos permanecerán cubiertos, con precipitaciones generalizadas, localmente acompañadas de aparato eléctrico y de granizo. Las temperaturas sufrirán un descenso entre ligero y moderado. 

El* sábado* habrá* chubascos generalizados*, más probables en la primera mitad del día.* La cota de nieve se situará entre 500 y 700 metros de madrugada, subiendo después a 1.000 o 1.200 metros*. Se mantienen las *alertas por nevadas durante la madrugada y hasta el mediodía*.


Las temperaturas máximas no experimentarán cambios y las mínimas sufrirán un descenso en el este, con heladas débiles en el interior, algo más intensas en las montañas de Lugo y Ourense. Habrá vientos fuertes en el litoral norte. 

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notici...as-manana-galicia/00031488451210621262159.htm


----------



## Snifa (2 Mar 2017 às 13:35)

Acho a cota mínima do IPMA um pouco  baixa demais..600 metros numa entrada desta natureza, não sei..

Os 800 metros parecem-me bem, 600 metros só se for água neve..mas vamos ver.

Quanto ao granizo, esse poderá cair à cota 0 m 

Em princípio será um evento bastante razoável, mas de curta duração.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Mar 2017 às 15:41)

E lá está o GFS a poucas horas do evento aumentou claramente o frio. Sendo assim acredito que possa nevar com acumulação acima de 700m e temporariamente pode haver surpresas aos 400\500m, vamos ver.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2017 às 15:42)

O IPMA a colocar neve no mapa significativo para Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu e Guarda.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Mar 2017 às 15:50)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O IPMA a colocar neve no mapa significativo para Vila Real, Bragança, Viseu e Guarda.


No ultimo nevão foi igual e nada...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2017 às 16:43)

Meteofan disse:


> No ultimo nevão foi igual e nada...



Já estou a ver a Clara de Sousa a dizer no Jornal da Noite em milesimos de segundo que vai nevar em boa parte do país e amanhã vai tudo acordar com chuva...  Também estou curioso para ver a Dina Aguiar a dar a previsão meteo na RTP.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Mar 2017 às 16:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Já estou a ver a Clara de Sousa a dizer no Jornal da Noite em milesimos de segundo que vai nevar em boa parte do país e amanhã vai tudo acordar com chuva...  Também estou curioso para ver a Dina Aguiar a dar a previsão meteo na RTP.


Vai ser bonito ahah. Mas esta saída do GFS é interessante, mete cotas 500\600, tal como o europeu. Pode haver surpresas


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Mar 2017 às 16:55)

A AEMET mete cotas 400 em Ourense por exemplo, e costumam ser muito fiáveis. Estou com um feeling que é desta que vejo neve


----------



## tiaguh7 (2 Mar 2017 às 17:38)

Acredito que vai haver neve a cotas médias, a precipitação é que é cada vez menos, chega o evento e é apenas uma coisa residual... Mas melhor que nada, nesta altura já não esperava.

Enviado do meu E5823 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Mar 2017 às 18:11)

Tanto a app do Accuweather como do The Weather Channel (esta ultima que costuma ser fiável), colocam alguma neve amanha a partir do meio da tarde em Felgueiras!


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (2 Mar 2017 às 18:33)

Em Freamunde o Weather prevê neve para a noite de sexta e manhã de sábado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Mar 2017 às 18:39)

Vamos ver, diria que a cotas 400\500 amanhã pode haver localmente surpresas tal como aconteceu no ultimo evento na zona da covilha. Falta saber a quem vai calhar a sorte neste evento.


----------



## cova beira (2 Mar 2017 às 19:32)

se o frente que entra na madrugada de sábado chegar à região da serra de estrela parece-me que haverá alguma probabilidade de haver neve novamente na zona sudeste da serra, mas ainda há muta indefinição quanto ao trajeto desse frente.os ensembles do gfs estão ainda à toa.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Mar 2017 às 19:59)

Dina Aguiar a dar correctamente a previsão descritiva do IPMA, depois no mapa referiu neve nas capitais assinaladas...
Amanhã muita gente vai acordar a pensar que tem neve e terão chuva!


----------



## Cesar (2 Mar 2017 às 21:59)

Só não entendo como em alguns lados dá neve a partir da tarde, e na descritiva falam em neve, acima dos 600 a 800 durante a manha, será erro do IPMA.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Mar 2017 às 22:06)

Os modelos á ultima da hora pioraram nas previsões


----------



## Cesar (2 Mar 2017 às 22:22)

Em que sentido?


----------



## joselamego (2 Mar 2017 às 23:05)

ÚLTIMA ATUALIZAÇÃO WRF:

O modelo WRF acabou de atualizar e coloca algumas surpresas, prevê neve em Bragança, Miranda do Douro, Mogadouro, Vimioso, Macedo de Cavaleiros, Vinhais, Carrazeda de Ansiães, Boticas, Vila Pouca de Aguiar, Alijó... Prevê neve na zona alta de Lamego, Vila Flor... Não prevê neve para Chaves, Vila Real, Valpaços, Mirandela ou Régua.

Cotas de neve previstas para o Distrito de Vila Real:
00-06: 1400 metros
06-12: 800 metros
12-18: 500 metros
18-00: 500 metros

Cotas de neve previstas para o Distrito de Bragança:
00-06: 1500 metros
06-12: 1000 metros
12-18: 700 metros
18-00: 500 metros

Fonte: WRF/Meteoexploration / Cotas Nevosa / Montesinho


----------



## cookie (3 Mar 2017 às 07:19)

Obrigada pela informação!! Neve em Mirandela é algo muito raro, mas é bom saber estas cotas. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2017 às 07:25)

Boa saida do GFS!
Preve mais precipitaçao e baixou a cota para os 400m no noroeste!
Penso que as horas chaves vao ser entre as 14h e as 00h


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2017 às 07:32)

Boa saída 0  do GFS, penso que poderá haver neve ao fim da em cotas de 500 metros no interior norte


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2017 às 07:33)

jonas disse:


> Boa saida do GFS!
> Preve mais precipitaçao e baixou a cota para os 400m no noroeste!
> Penso que as horas chaves vao ser entre as 14h e as 00h


Sim, é quando chega o pós-frontal, mas vai ser lotaria como é habitual, veremos...


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2017 às 07:34)

Mesmo assim o ECM continua mais frio.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 07:58)

Penso que a chave do evento será a precipitação a partir das 15\16h, aí as cotas andarão nos 400\500m falta saber se haverá precipitação...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mar 2017 às 08:37)

GFS andou perdido estes dias todos?
Temp 850Hpa ao fim da tarde em Tras-os-Montes -3.5ºC e cota 100 metros?
Haja precipitação e até em Chaves podem ver neve ou agua neve.


----------



## joselamego (3 Mar 2017 às 08:43)

Lamego de certeza que vai ver neve, a cota 500 , ao final do dia


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 08:50)

O GFS esteve sempre muito diferente do ECM mas à ultima hora foi atrás...
Acredito que a partir do meio dia a cota possa rondar os 400\500m em acumulação e acumulação aos 600\700m.
Por aqui já estão 4,8º


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mar 2017 às 08:54)

A AEMET que pra mim são a bíblia das cotas prevê acumulação acima dos 600 metros... acredito que acertem... desde que haja precipitação não é de descartar surpresas a 300/400 metros, sem acumulação obviamente.


----------



## André Ultra (3 Mar 2017 às 15:07)

Boas, as cotas ainda vão baixar com o final do dia ou irão subir?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Mar 2017 às 15:42)

André Ultra disse:


> Boas, as cotas ainda vão baixar com o final do dia ou irão subir?


A tendência é  para baixar.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Mar 2017 às 16:33)

Vai flopar... a partir das 18h acaba a precipitação...
Valente geada terão amanhã em Tras os Montes.


----------



## André Ultra (3 Mar 2017 às 17:30)

terminou a precipitação?


----------



## Bajorious (4 Mar 2017 às 02:13)

André Ultra disse:


> terminou a precipitação?



Parece que sim. O radar mostra precipitação valente mas a entrar pelo centro sul/sul


----------



## qwerl (4 Mar 2017 às 16:57)

Temperaturas quase de verão num dia (até 25ºC) nalguns locais







E temperaturas de inverno 2 dias depois (não passam dos 14ºC no Sul e dos 10/11 no Norte, sendo que o interior ainda está mais frio...






Há sítios onde a temperatura máxima cai mais de 15ºC em 2 dias

Se isto se confirma vem aí mais uma dose de constipações 

Só espero que não venham os amantes do frio dizer que a primeira carta é anormal para a época e que a segunda é normalíssima 

Tanto uma previsão como a outra não são muito comuns mas também não são nada de inédito para Março, agora não me lembro de ver duas cartas tão diferentes com uma diferença de 2 dias 

Já agora deixo aqui o a sensação térmica provocada pelo vento para o dia 13 de Março (7h da manhã)


----------



## Orion (6 Mar 2017 às 20:09)




----------



## lserpa (7 Mar 2017 às 16:29)

E o inverno está a chegar ao fim...
Mas ainda houve tempo para: 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (8 Mar 2017 às 19:00)

O ECM comeca a ver uma entrada mais continental, fria, a partir das 192h


----------



## Cesar (8 Mar 2017 às 21:37)

Pode começar a Primavera mais fria?


----------



## criz0r (10 Mar 2017 às 12:08)

@jonas_87 podemos então apontar com alguma cautela para rajadas a chegarem pontualmente aos 100km/h na tua zona presumo ?

O GFS não vai na mesma cantiga que o Arpége, mas para mim o Arpege é de longe o melhor modelo neste aspecto. Como tal até ao Cabo Raso a Nortada não costuma perdoar.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2017 às 12:16)

criz0r disse:


> @jonas_87 podemos então apontar com alguma cautela para rajadas a chegarem pontualmente aos 100km/h na tua zona presumo ?
> 
> O GFS não vai na mesma cantiga que o Arpége, mas para mim o Arpege é de longe o melhor modelo neste aspecto. Como tal até ao Cabo Raso a Nortada não costuma perdoar.



Sim no Cabeço de Janes (cota 170 mts, é o pior sitio em termos de vento em toda esta zona excluindo a zona da Peninha, dito por moradores daquela zona Malveira da Serra-Janes) no alto Cabreiro cota (118mts), este 2º local fica a 1,5 km de casa.
Sim felizmente foi muito bom o "aparecimento" do Arpege tem muita resolução, e consegue modelar melhor que o gfs o vendaval especificio desta zona. O cabo Raso tem velocidade vento mais elevado que a zona onde vivo, mas em rajada leva tareia a brincar. 
Alguma cautela, não digo as pessoa pois  estão habituadas, porventura nem vai ocorrer qualquer ocorrência, em termos de quedas de árvores, as mesmas estão habituadas tipo esta lol Pode cair uma outra pequena estrutura.
@criz0r  imagina a porrada  de nortada que esta árvore já levou, apenas um exemplo da aldeia do Cabreiro,Acabideche.



how to use print screen


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Mar 2017 às 17:07)

FEVEREIRO 2017 DIMINUI ÁREA EM SITUAÇÃO DE SECA FRACA






2017-03-09 (IPMA)



O mês de fevereiro de 2017, em Portugal Continental, pode classificar-se como normal em relação à quantidade de precipitação e quente em relação à temperatura do ar.

O valor médio da temperatura média do ar foi de 11.05°C, 1.07°C acima do valor normal, sendo o 9º fevereiro mais quente desde 1931. Nos últimos 20 anos apenas os meses de fevereiro de 1998, 2000 e 2008 tiveram um valor médio superior ao de 2017.

O valor médio da temperatura máxima, 15.79°C, foi superior ao valor normal com uma anomalia de +1.41, sendo o 8º valor mais alto desde 1931. O valor médio da temperatura mínima do ar, 6.32 °C, foi também superior ao valor normal com uma anomalia de +0.75 °C.

No início de fevereiro, devido à passagem de sucessivas perturbações frontais, houve períodos de chuva, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro, por vezes forte no Minho e no Douro Litoral e vento moderado a forte no litoral oeste, com rajadas da ordem de 60-80 km/h, e forte a muito forte nas terras altas, com rajadas da ordem de 100-110 km/h.

Neste contexto, o total de precipitação foi cerca de 113% do normal, o que permite classificar este mês como normal. Valores de precipitação superiores aos de fevereiro de 2017 ocorreram em cerca de 35 % dos anos, desde 1931.

Assim, durante este mês ocorreu uma diminuição da área em seca fraca, tendo terminado esta situação em quase toda a região Norte, interior Centro e Algarve. No final de fevereiro, 57% do território encontrava-se em situação de seca fraca.


----------



## criz0r (10 Mar 2017 às 19:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> @criz0r imagina a porrada de nortada que esta árvore já levou, apenas um exemplo da aldeia do Cabreiro,Acabideche.



Aqui em Almada nas zonas mais altas existem árvores nesse estado. Impressionante como é que ela ainda se mantém de pé. 
Essa foto é um bom exemplo do vendaval de Nortada nessa zona, consigo imaginar como estará o arvoredo dessa região


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2017 às 22:05)

07:22

https://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e277957/telejornal-acores/562530

Imagens do topo do Pico com neve.


----------



## Orion (10 Mar 2017 às 22:44)




----------



## Norther (10 Mar 2017 às 23:27)

Orion disse:


> 07:22
> 
> https://www.rtp.pt/play/p56/e277957/telejornal-acores/562530
> 
> Imagens do topo do Pico com neve.




Já subi ao pico com o Renato, depois ele veio cá a serra da Estrela, foi tipo intercâmbio


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2017 às 00:45)

de um momento para o outro o GFS descarrega trovoadas a torto e a direito para a semana


----------



## Zulo (11 Mar 2017 às 03:29)

david 6 disse:


> de um momento para o outro o GFS descarrega trovoadas a torto e a direito para a semana


Boa noite, dá-me ideia que só o GFS é que tem essa previsão...


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2017 às 10:42)

Zulo disse:


> Boa noite, dá-me ideia que só o GFS é que tem essa previsão...



 Não é só o GFS que dá instabilidade com aguaceiros e trovoadas


----------



## Zulo (11 Mar 2017 às 10:56)

Para a minha zona,tenho Aguaceiros/Aguaceiros Fracos/Aguaceiros, entre 4ª e 6ª da próxima semana.

Confesso não saber interpretar as previsões a 100%,então sigo quem as interpreta.E quem o faz não refere trovoadas para a semana.

Se calhar respondi aquilo para não gerar falsas espectativas e depois acabar por dizer que o evento é fraco..Até ver não me parece nada de especial(espero muito estar enganado,até porque estou de noite e com tempo para filmar!)


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2017 às 12:13)

por acaso neste momento já tiraram as trovoadas e dão uma chuvita normal, veremos o que acontece, já sabemos como a meteorologia é, de um momento para o outro muda tudo


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mar 2017 às 16:16)

Possível cenário de aguaceiros e trovoadas:

















Situação ainda algo indefinida, é ir acompanhando...


----------



## qwerl (12 Mar 2017 às 19:45)

Parece que com a cut-off a Sul do Algarve e com o anticiclone a tentar ganhar posição, depois destes 2 dias de Nortada forte vêm aí alguns dias de lestada forte, amanhã ao fim da tarde o vento deverá rodar
Rajadas até 80km/h ou mais são possíveis 






A posição da cut off como vai sendo modelada vai trazer aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas quase toda a semana ao centro e Sul e descida de temperatura. No norte é o oposto: nada de chuva e subida de temperatura, no Litoral Norte as temperaturas poderão aproximar-se dos 25ºC segundo o IPMA, com tempo relativamente húmido  Mais uns dias de praia fora de época para quem puder e para quem se atrever 






Mais umas poeiras do deserto a serem arrastadas pela cut-off, mesmo assim ainda longe das concentrações do fim de Fevereiro...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mar 2017 às 21:10)

No Algarve, os aguaceiros podem ser fortes, especialmente a partir da tarde do dia 15 e no dia 16, mas nestas situações, são algo imprevisíveis. Mas, não descarto, a possibilidade de inundações no Algarve, especialmente no Sotavento Algarvio.

A situação, é parecida, aquela que tivemos há 1 mês atrás. Aliás, aqui, em Olhão choveu quando nenhum modelo já não dava nada. 

Mas, com lestada, as inundações são sempre uma realidade. 

Aliás, o ECM viu essa instabilidade, bem antes do que o GFS. O ECM, tem mostrado saída especialmente a das 00 bem agrestes, as das 12 bem mais suaves.


----------



## Iceberg (13 Mar 2017 às 14:17)

Depois de dois dias muito primaverais, diria mesmo quentes, nas passadas quinta-feira e sexta-feira, o dia de ontem e início desta semana ficam marcados pela rotação do vento para o quadrante norte, intenso e frio. Dia muito desconfortável por Braga, apesar do muito sol e ausência de qualquer nuvem.

Pela terceira vez neste Inverno, o Levante espanhol com um episódio de chuvas intensas e risco de fenómenos extremos (províncias de Valência e Alicante).

Enquanto isso, no centro interior peninsular neva à cota de 700m (base aérea de Albacete).

Nos próximos dias, apesar das noites permanecerem bem frescas, a rotação do vento para o quadrante leste e a diminuição da sua intensidade, farão com que a sensação de frio diminua notavelmente, aumentando as temperaturas nomeadamente as máximas (previsão de 25º para quinta-feira em Braga). Enquanto este mês de Março no norte do país continua seco, os próximos dias trarão ao centro e sul do nosso território precipitação convectiva, com risco de alguma inundação localizada e repentina.

Uma boa semana para todos.


----------



## jonas (13 Mar 2017 às 19:05)

O ECM poe nesta saida algo muito interssante a 216h


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2017 às 22:17)

Este evento de trovoadas esta semana que prometia está a ir pelo cano, mais um evento fiascado...


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Mar 2017 às 22:23)

miguel disse:


> Este evento de trovoadas esta semana que prometia está a ir pelo cano, mais um evento fiascado...


Vamos ter de esperar por outra oportunidade este não vai render nada, excepto no Algarve...
Não oiço nem vejo trovoada por aqui desde Agosto, ainda não vai ser desta...


----------



## Zulo (13 Mar 2017 às 23:23)

Here we go again...





Zulo disse:


> Para a minha zona,tenho Aguaceiros/Aguaceiros Fracos/Aguaceiros, entre 4ª e 6ª da próxima semana.
> 
> Confesso não saber interpretar as previsões a 100%,então sigo quem as interpreta.E quem o faz não refere trovoadas para a semana.
> 
> Se calhar respondi aquilo para não gerar falsas espectativas e depois acabar por dizer que o evento é fraco..Até ver não me parece nada de especial(espero muito estar enganado,até porque estou de noite e com tempo para filmar!)




Não digam agora que saíram goradas as expectativas...


----------



## Iceberg (14 Mar 2017 às 10:36)

Enquanto aqui pelo nosso burgo o sol (a norte) vai alternando com as nuvens (a sul), no país vizinho, nomeadamente em Alicante, a noite e madrugada foram de fortes enxurradas, como provam os diversos vídeos colocados pelo nosso amigo Pek.

Entretanto, no outro lado do Atlântico, vamos ver como decorre o dia, com a chegada da frente fria, que pode trazer muita neve à costa leste dos USA, incluindo Nova Iorque.


----------



## criz0r (14 Mar 2017 às 11:09)

De acordo com as ultimas saídas, o WRF é sem dúvida o mais promissor. Mas está isolado, até o GFS cortou na precipitação..

*GFS*






*WRF




*

*Arpége






HIRLAM






*


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2017 às 12:36)

isto faz lembrar o verão... olhar para o meteograma e ver praticamente nada, ou mesmo nada e depois quando cai uns pingos, como aconteceu aqui esta noite, ficar super contente porque não se vê chuva tão depressa, mas que tristeza de inverno...


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Mar 2017 às 12:48)

é penoso olhar para os modelos, ontem o GfS ainda dava alguma chuva para a semana, hoje já retirou tudo, o mais provável é pelo menos para os próximos 10 dias  o tempo continuar seco e já será difícil este mês não terminar seco.
E com isto o Verão está aí á porta...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Mar 2017 às 13:01)

Este inverno é mesmo para esquecer... do início ao fim!
Infelizmente e pelas conversas que oiço e tenho com clientes, colegas e amigos... todos acham que foi um inverno muito rigoroso, que choveu imenso e só pensam no regresso do sol e calor... o costume!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2017 às 13:06)

Bem, vamos ter esperança. O ditado diz Março ventoso traz o Abril chuvoso...


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2017 às 13:08)

Choveu tanto que não tive nem 1 mês acima da média... em 4 meses tenho 190mm que fartura para um inverno inteiro...


----------



## Iceberg (15 Mar 2017 às 13:33)

O mês de janeiro foi interessante, não por temporais de chuva e vento (que não os houve) mas sobretudo pelo regresso das geadas ao litoral e pelas temperaturas baixas.


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2017 às 13:43)

foi a unica coisa que se safou neste inverno foram aqueles dias de geada agressivas, que bati recorde de minima na minha zona de Coruche, porque de resto é para esquecer


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Mar 2017 às 14:11)

david 6 disse:


> foi a unica coisa que se safou neste inverno foram aqueles dias de geada agressivas, que bati recorde de minima na minha zona de Coruche, porque de resto é para esquecer


Para mim essas geadas foram uma desgraça, pois perdi uma série de árvores raras adultas!


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mar 2017 às 15:05)

E pronto, é isto.


----------



## Zulo (15 Mar 2017 às 20:54)

Boa tarde a todos.
Tirando o facto de o mês de Fevereiro ter sido um mês com precipitação dentro da média, os ultimos meses não têm sido muito bons.

O céu aqui pelo meu quintal está limpo,estrelado,não me parece que vá chover.
Confirmam-se portanto as previsões de 90% das estimativas atentas e isentas, ainda me disseram que hoje a partir das 23h iria chover. Talvez


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mar 2017 às 21:18)

Possas, finalmente, sou o único que não se queixa do Inverno. 

Por aqui, foi excelente tivemos de tudo e quando digo tudo foi mesmo tudo, até neve.  

Este mês, vai acabar provavelmente acima da média, por aqui, e já não falta assim tanto. Mas, podia chover como em Albacete que eu iria adorar.


----------



## Zulo (15 Mar 2017 às 21:23)

Eu também não me queixo,digo isto com toda a honestidade. Acredito que o planeta se auto-regula e quando for preciso chover,assim acontecerá!


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2017 às 21:31)

Zulo disse:


> Acredito que o planeta se auto-regula



Se o planeta fosse um sistema inerentemente estável e imutável isso seria verdade.



Zulo disse:


> e quando for preciso chover,assim acontecerá!



O Saara já foi uma floresta e agora é um deserto. Decerto a chuva foi precisa durante muito tempo. Mas isso não foi suficiente para que voltasse a chover.


----------



## Zulo (15 Mar 2017 às 22:15)

É verdade sim senhor, há quanto tempo foi isso?


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2017 às 22:23)

Orion disse:


> O Saara já foi uma floresta e agora é um deserto. Decerto a chuva foi precisa durante muito tempo. Mas isso não foi suficiente para que voltasse a chover.





Zulo disse:


> É verdade sim senhor, há quanto tempo foi isso?


Por falar nisso:
*Humanos podem ter ajudado a criar deserto do Saara*
Estudo de arqueólogo da Universidade Nacional de Seul contraria a hipótese de terem sido alterações na órbita da Terra ou mudanças na vegetação como as causas principais da desertificação

A ação humana pode ter contribuído para transformar o Saara de paisagem verdejante para o deserto árido que é desde há 10.000 anos, propõe um estudo publicado esta terça-feira.

A tese do arqueólogo David Wright, da Universidade Nacional de Seul, na Coreia do Sul, contraria a hipótese de terem sido alterações na órbita da Terra ou mudanças na vegetação como as causas principais da desertificação.

"_No leste da Ásia há teorias firmadas sobre como as populações do Neolítico mudaram a paisagem de forma tão profunda que as monções deixaram de penetrar tanto para o interior",_ afirmou Wright, salientando que há provas de mudanças climáticas e ecológicas provocadas pela ação humana na Europa, América do Norte e Nova Zelândia."

Para comprovar a hipótese, Wright encontrou uma sintonia entre o aumento da pastorícia e o domínio da vegetação rasteira na paisagem, sinal de desertificação, há cerca de 8.000 anos, nas regiões que rodeiam o vale do Nilo, no Egito.

À medida que a paisagem perdeu vegetação, aumentou o efeito de albedo, a quantidade de luz solar refletida pela superfície da Terra, o que fez diminuir a precipitação, e por sua vez, reduziu ainda mais a vegetação.

David Wright quer continuar a investigar por baixo do deserto para resgatar vestígios de lagos, vegetação e atividade humana.

Lembrando que 15 por cento da população vive em áreas desérticas, o arqueólogo salienta que "as implicações de como os humanos mudam os ecossistemas têm implicação direta na sobrevivência em ambientes áridos".
Fonte: TVI 24
______________
Toda a vida, na escola, sempre aprendi que a Península Ibérica iria ser a continuação do deserto do Sahara devido às alterações climáticas. Apesar destes últimos anos terem sido secos pelo menos a Sul, não quer dizer que o próximo não seja chuvoso mas o que é certo é que o clima já não é o que era e todos sabemos disso. Não sou a pessoa certa para o dizer, mas para comprovar isso basta falar com pessoas mais velhas.


----------



## Orion (15 Mar 2017 às 23:40)

Zulo disse:


> É verdade sim senhor, há quanto tempo foi isso?



A publicação anterior respondeu a isso. Ainda assim, pergunto...



Zulo disse:


> quando for preciso chover,assim acontecerá!



O que é que isso significa? Quais são os critérios que é preciso preencher para que chova?

Percebo a tendência para que as pessoas pensem que a meteorologia é algo que se equilibra dentro de um certo intervalo mas na realidade isso não é bem verdade. Tudo é transitório. Só que umas realidades demoram mais tempo a passar do que outras


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Mar 2017 às 10:52)

Querem ver que depois deste calor vamos ter um bom nevão? É o que indica o GFS nesta run das 12, vamos lá ver, seria interessante 25º numa semana e neve na semana seguinte, isto anda tudo marado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Mar 2017 às 11:13)

Meteofan disse:


> Querem ver que depois deste calor vamos ter um bom nevão? É o que indica o GFS nesta run das 12, vamos lá ver, seria interessante 25º numa semana e neve na semana seguinte, isto anda tudo marado.


Nesta fase é sempre muito volátil.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Mar 2017 às 11:20)

o mais provável é o GFS retirar tudo nas próximas saídas...


----------



## criz0r (16 Mar 2017 às 11:41)

Boas, a previsão a médio prazo do GFS está um mimo, é pena que a atmosfera não corresponda na maioria das situações ao que é modelado,












E o ECMWF parece seguir a mesma  tendência com mais cautelas,






O UKMO também vê ali qualquer coisa a partir de dia 20,


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Mar 2017 às 16:47)

Bom é desta que o GFS ENTROU EM DELÍRIO, esta saída das 12z está boa para o tópico das saídas de sonho!! Vamos fazer preces para que ocorra, mas o mais certo é a cota começar a subir nas saídas seguintes, e depois já não estamos em Janeiro ou Fevereiro, e para além disso este evento surgiu no GFS de pára-quedas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Mar 2017 às 17:02)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom é desta que o GFS ENTROU EM DELÍR, esta saída das 12z está boa para o tópico das saídas de sonho!! Vamos fazer preces para que ocorra, mas o mais certo é a cota começar a subir nas saídas seguintes, e depois já não estamos em Janeiro ou Fevereiro, e para além disso este evento surgiu no GFS de pára-quedas.


----------



## jonas (16 Mar 2017 às 17:58)

Carta fabuloda de facto!
Fiquei incredulo quando vi o meteograma.
Apesar de se saber que o corte vai ser grande, ver este meteograma alegrou-me!


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Mar 2017 às 18:04)

Cota 100\200? Lol o GFS passou-se...
Vamos ver o que diz o ECM.


----------



## jonas (16 Mar 2017 às 18:49)

Meteofan disse:


> Cota 100\200? Lol o GFS passou-se...
> Vamos ver o que diz o ECM.


O ECM bastante bom, a 168h preve iso-2 no norte e centro do pais.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Mar 2017 às 19:01)

Meteofan disse:


> Vamos ver o que diz o ECM.



Diz: "Idem, idem, aspas, aspas"  

Muita concordância entre os modelos. Das duas, um: ou acertam os dois e vamos ter uns dias de Inverno na Primavera, ou então então vão falhar os dois


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Mar 2017 às 19:51)

Era tão bom aquela cota 200 se concretizasse mas é quase certo que não vai acontecer, vamos acabar por ter um evento de neve acima dos 800 metros e com pouca precipitação.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Mar 2017 às 20:04)

Não me acredito!!
Apostava o meu ordenado como estas  cotas para o grande porto  não se vão concretizar.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Zulo (16 Mar 2017 às 21:30)

Falamos de prevões para daqui a 10 dias... Até lá muda bastante.


----------



## Snifa (17 Mar 2017 às 08:30)

O GFS continua bastante bom, já o ECMWF é "sem comentários" .. 

ECMWF:






GFS:


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Mar 2017 às 10:02)

O ECMWF mudou radicalmente e neste momento já nem ISO 0 prevê, o GFS como esperado também cortou muito e agora preve cotas 700\800 metros.
Vamos ver o que dizem as próximas saídas mas temos de nos lembrar que estamos já em Março e cada vez é mais dificil neve a cotas baixas...


----------



## MSantos (17 Mar 2017 às 10:15)

Meteofan disse:


> O ECMWF mudou radicalmente e neste momento já nem ISO 0 prevê, o GFS como esperado também cortou muito e agora preve cotas 700\800 metros.
> Vamos ver o que dizem as próximas saídas mas temos de nos lembrar que estamos já em Março e cada vez é mais dificil neve a cotas baixas...



Começa a ser difícil nevar a cotas baixas e até médias!

Espero sinceramente que já não venham mais frios e neves para essas cotas, o tempo dela já passou e o que vier agora será só para estragar na agricultura e causar prejuízos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Mar 2017 às 10:18)

O GFS nesta run das 6 volta a carregar no frio, está claramente muito diferente do ECM... 
Quem ganhará?


----------



## Snifa (17 Mar 2017 às 10:22)

Eu nem falo em frio e neve, pois isso só mesmo nos locais habituais, refiro-me concretamente a precipitação e instabilidade.


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Mar 2017 às 10:30)

Snifa disse:


> Eu nem falo em frio e neve, pois isso só mesmo nos locais habituais, refiro-me concretamente a precipitação e instabilidade.


Se o GFS 6Z acertasse neve não seria só nos locais habituais, mas a probabilidade de acertar é 1%... 
Seria interessante, mas não estou a ver.
Já o ECM retirou frio e instabilidade, pode ser que seja só uma run e depois volte a colocar.


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2017 às 11:17)

Os modelos já não está iguais, ou seja brevemente o corte será brutal, fico admirado se chegar a entrar a iso 0 no Norte. Queria era chuva a serio farto desta seca horrível que dura a muitos meses.


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Mar 2017 às 16:24)

O GFS 12Z está um sonho!!! 
Muito frio, chega a colocar ISO -4º, com bastante precipitação. Pena a distância temporal e o facto do ECM (para já) não acreditar no mesmo cenário.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Mar 2017 às 18:19)

Qual neve qual quê... só viria estragar o pouco que resistiu a este inverno de pena... chuva e muita de preferência!
Há 3 dias que arde na minha aldeia... zona de carvalho nativo que ninguém recorda de ter ardido antes, das poucas que resistem ao avanço do pinheiro no concelho... que fúria e revolta sinto dentro de mim!
Já chega São Pedro! Meses e meses de precipitação abaixo da média... chega! Que se abram as torneiras de uma vez!


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Mar 2017 às 19:27)

Finalmente alguma chuva e neve em perspectiva.


----------



## Snifa (17 Mar 2017 às 19:45)

A run do ECMWF 12 z  está atrasada devido a um problema no centro ECMWF.

Mensagem no site Meteociel:

*Run de ECMWF/CEP en retard à cause d'un problème au centre ECMWF. 

The ECMWF run will be delayed due to a problem at ECMWF HQ.
*
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php


Será quer o problema foi terem visto a run das 0 z tão desfasada do GFS e agora estão a analisar o que se passou ?  

O GFS está bastante bom, e vale mais pela chuva prevista do que pela neve, que em muitos casos só virá prejudicar..



*
*


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Mar 2017 às 19:54)

Snifa disse:


> Será quer o problema foi terem visto a run das 0 z tão desfasada do GFS e agora estão a analisar o que se passou ?
> 
> O GFS está bastante bom, e vale mais pela chuva prevista do que pela neve, que em muitos casos só virá prejudicar..



Realmente o desfasamento entre ECM 0Z e GFS 12Z é brutal, vamos ver se na run das 12 o ECM volta ao previsto inicialmente: Chuva, instabilidade, frio e neve


----------



## qwerl (17 Mar 2017 às 20:03)

Muita neve fora de época e fora dos locais habituais a esta altura do ano é das coisas que só vem estragar, basta seguir o exemplo da Primavera do ano passado...

Temperaturas máximas de 25ºC ou por vezes a tocar os 30ºC em meados de Março não é tão anormal como possa parecer à primeira vista, tradicionalmente costumamos ter 1 ou 2 semanas, secas e de temperaturas máximas bem altas a meio de Março para depois descerem outra vez e com elas regressar alguma chuva.

Agora digam o que disserem não me parece sensato desejar mapas destes a fim de Março






Espero que as próximas runs cortem no frio que não faz falta nenhuma nesta época, fique a chuva que essa ainda faz parte da época, desde que não venha estragar como no ano passado


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mar 2017 às 20:13)

qwerl disse:


> Muita neve fora de época e fora dos locais habituais a esta altura do ano é das coisas que só vem estragar, basta seguir o exemplo da Primavera do ano passado...
> 
> Temperaturas máximas de 25ºC ou por vezes a tocar os 30ºC em meados de Março não é tão anormal como possa parecer à primeira vista, tradicionalmente costumamos ter 1 ou 2 semanas, secas e de temperaturas máximas bem altas a meio de Março para depois descerem outra vez e com elas regressar alguma chuva.
> 
> ...


Mesmo! Chuva pode vir com fartura, agora neve e frio, em Março? Depois das plantas já estarem todas a "acordar"? Seria ainda pior que a Primavera do ano passado, já toda a gente anda a semear coisas que não resistem ao frio e isso seria um enorme prejuízo. Também espero que o frio diminua, mas que a precipitação fique pois ter temperaturas destas com muito vento seco de leste, está tudo a ficar uma lástima, isso sim é necessário e já desejo mais por a situação estar como está, do que propriamente para o seguimento meteorológico ser mais interessante.


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2017 às 20:35)




----------



## jonas (17 Mar 2017 às 21:31)

O ECM pos frio e prevê iso-2 a 144h no norte


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Mar 2017 às 22:10)

Aqueles -36°c a 500hpa e -4°c a 850hpa em final de março...

Nem sei que diga sinceramente...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Mar 2017 às 23:12)

Ui!


----------



## david 6 (18 Mar 2017 às 01:20)

na minha zona para o fim de semana dão 26ºC e depois durante a semana cota neve 450 metros


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Mar 2017 às 10:17)

O GFS continua a colocar muito frio, com alguma precipitação, provavelmente teremos mais um nevão razoável acima dos 700\800m.
O AEMET aposta neste momento em cota 600, falta muito tempo, vamos aguardar.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Mar 2017 às 12:37)

GFS e ECMWF bastante concordantes relativamente aquilo que podemos esperar para esta semana. A partir de 4ª feira está de volta a precipitação, a cota de neve poderá baixar a cotas muito baixas mais a norte. Parece-me que 600 metros será razoável, mas poderá baixar até aos 400 ou menos.


----------



## carlitinhos (18 Mar 2017 às 14:47)

MarioCabral disse:


> GFS e ECMWF bastante concordantes relativamente aquilo que podemos esperar para esta semana. A partir de 4ª feira está de volta a precipitação, a cota de neve poderá baixar a cotas muito baixas mais a norte. Parece-me que 600 metros será razoável, mas poderá baixar até aos 400 ou menos.



atenção que relativamente ao evento que tivemos na Cova da Beira do 10.2.2017 foi o GFS quem melhor lidou com a situação de então, pode ser uma repetição do mesmo mas neste momento já fora de época para alguns, aguardemos


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Mar 2017 às 16:08)

Neste momento começa-se a desenhar o potencial melhor evento de neve deste Inverno (já na Primavera)
O GFS 12Z vem muito frio com ISO -4º próxima, se se confirmar acredito em cotas 400 para este evento.
Também sei que depois deste calor este frio repentino e neve não são o melhor, o melhor seria a chuva, mas eu cá não me importo de ver neve


----------



## qwerl (18 Mar 2017 às 16:37)

Tudo a nascer em força com este tempo primaveril, para depois termos 2 noites com geadas valentes nada comuns para esta época do ano para estragar tudo  Sim geadas porque nem precipitação está prevista para essa noite...






Ainda está um pouco longe e ainda há espaço para cortar, mas é deprimente chegar a esta altura do ano, depois de dias de calor, e levar-mos com isto em vez de uns dias de instabilidade generalizada típica de primavera


----------



## 1337 (18 Mar 2017 às 17:24)

Não vos vale a pena estar a queixar, o clima é mesmo assim imprevisível. Claro que é chato para a flora mas elas hão-de sobreviver, não será a primeira vez que acontece nem a última. Aproveitem que tão cedo não teremos frio deste depois.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mar 2017 às 19:01)

1337 disse:


> Não vos vale a pena estar a queixar, o clima é mesmo assim imprevisível. Claro que é chato para a flora mas elas hão-de sobreviver, não será a primeira vez que acontece nem a última. Aproveitem que tão cedo não teremos frio deste depois.


Pois mas se este evento vier será mais um ano sem fruta! Que pesadelo!


----------



## comentador (18 Mar 2017 às 21:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois mas se este evento vier será mais um ano sem fruta! Que pesadelo!



Concordo, o frio que está previsto para o final da próxima semana vai ser muito mau para a agricultura. Mas o clima sempre foi variado, mas nos últimos anos as variações são cada vez mais bruscas, afectando a nossa saúde, a das plantas e animais. A sorte é que os dias são já grandes,pode ser que o frio não seja muito acentuado, mas já não digo nada. No dia 5 de maio de 2011 tivemos bastante frio com geadas no norte e centro e em zonas abrigadas do sul. Lembro-me de ter queimado muitas plantas. Foi noticiado que em Trás-os-Montes muitas figueiras ficaram com as folhas queimadas e os figos foram à vida, bem como outras fruteiras. É como o 1337 disse, estes frios de primavera não são os primeiros e nem serão os últimos, fazem parte do nosso clima.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Mar 2017 às 21:15)

Para  a agricultura, se isto se confirmar não será bom, assim como não foi bom o calor em excesso do ano passado, como ter 40ºc em Setembro e 30ºc em Outubro, este ano por exemplo a azeitona não valeu nada por aqui devido mesmo a esse excesso de calor.
Ainda assim não é algo incomum e que nunca tenha acontecido como alguns possam pensar, mas como estas situações são cada vez mais raras (refiro-me ao frio em concreto) nos tempos que correm, pode-se ter essa ideia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Mar 2017 às 21:24)

Davidmpb disse:


> Para  a agricultura, se isto se confirmar não será bom, assim como não foi bom o calor em excesso do ano passado, como ter 40ºc em Setembro e 30ºc em Outubro, este ano por exemplo a azeitona não valeu nada por aqui devido mesmo a esse excesso de calor.
> Ainda assim não é algo incomum e que nunca tenha acontecido como alguns possam pensar, mas como estas situações são cada vez mais raras (refiro-me ao frio em concreto) nos tempos que correm, pode-se ter essa ideia.


Pois de facto não é incomum, mas como já foi tão mau... já tive muitas perdas este ano, várias árvores raras e adultas mortas, e mesmo as mais comuns como as nêsperas foram-se todas. Mas enfim é a vida, lá diz um amigo que ser agricultor é uma forma de empobrecer alegremente...


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Mar 2017 às 10:54)

Que grande corte deram os modelos em relação á chuva, tanto alarido e se calhar no fim pouco ou nada vai chover


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2017 às 11:15)

Eventos destes frios nunca trazem grande coisa em chuvas, a sorte esta se ela a depressão se colocar a SW ai sim melhora bastante na chuva...


----------



## Snifa (19 Mar 2017 às 11:17)

De facto já esteve bem melhor no que toca a precipitação, assim como está agora deverá ser um evento maioritariamente marcado por alguma e chuva/aguaceiros e com o maior destaque para uma descida significativa das temperaturas, o contraste térmico relativamente aos últimos dias será muito grande. 

Naturalmente ocorrerá neve nos locais "habituais", talvez com acumulação acima dos 600/800 m.


----------



## Snifa (19 Mar 2017 às 12:35)

Na previsão do IPMA as cotas de neve não baixam dos 800/1000 metros:

Previsão para 3ª feira, 21.março.2017

Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade
de norte para sul durante a tarde, aumentando de nebulosidade no
litoral Norte e Centro para o final do dia.
Períodos de chuva no litoral Norte e Centro, estendendo-se
gradualmente às restantes regiões, onde será fraca, e passando
gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes.
*Queda de neve acima de 1200/1400 metros, descendo para os
800/1000 metros a partir da tarde.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando temporariamente moderado (20 a 30 km/h) no litoral oeste,
e sendo moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
Descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do interior.

Atualizado a 19 de março de 2017 às 11:59 UTC


Previsão para 4ª feira, 22.março.2017

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros.
*Queda de neve acima de 800/1000 metros.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

METEOROLOGISTA: Bruno Café.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 19 de março de 2017 às 11:59 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Mar 2017 às 12:47)

Creio que na madrugada de quarta para quinta e até ao final da manhã caso haja precipitação a cota poderá descer aos 200\400m...
Mas a precipitação será provavelmente escassa.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Mar 2017 às 13:50)

Aemet com previsões bem animadoras

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Mar 2017 às 20:14)

Espero que as previsões como de costume saiam furadas... espero mesmo...
Acabei de falar com o meu pai... ficou preocupadíssimo... hoje mais um dia de verão pelo Alto Tâmega, nada a ver com o que os modelos cozinham para meados da semana, já temos árvores de fruto em flor, vinhas a despontar, os centeios raquíticos mas que a chuva ainda pode salvar... neve? geadas? Iria destruir tudo!
O São Pedro vai baralhar novamente as cartas e repor a normalidade... assim espero, chuva... é chuva que precisamos!


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Mar 2017 às 20:14)

Parece-me óbvio olhando a ambos os modelos que estão em consenso que poderá claramente nevar a cotas de 250\350m na madrugada de quarta para quinta, isto se a precipitação residual se confirmar durante a madrugada.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Mar 2017 às 20:45)

Têm dois 2 para cortar! Oxalá! 
Só precisam deixar a chuva! Mais nada!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2017 às 20:49)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Têm dois 2 para cortar! Oxalá!
> Só precisam deixar a chuva! Mais nada!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Mar 2017 às 21:02)

Acabei de ver o tempo na TVE1... cota 300 para 4ª feira e 200 metros para 5ª feira! 
Mapas lindos de ver... até no litoral galego meteram o símbolo da neve!


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Mar 2017 às 21:09)

É só pena que, de facto, os modelos arranjem sempre um enquadramento atmosférico nestas situações de muito frio em altura, que impeça a chegada de precipitação. Provavelmente vai ser novamente o problema de não nevar a cotas mais baixas, e pronto regressam as geadas para mal da flora.

De facto o frio nesta altura pouco vem fazer e percebo a preocupação de muitos (embora que eu não me importe nada ), mas era bom que viesse combinado com bastante precipitação Sim porque para aqui eu já desisti de arranjar expectativas de água-neve ou neve com estas entradas e ainda para mais em Março, e depois ando já para aqui com umas alergias que só a chuva pode atenuar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2017 às 21:14)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É só pena que, de facto, os modelos arranjem sempre um enquadramento atmosférico nestas situações de muito frio em altura, que impeça a chegada de precipitação. Provavelmente vai ser novamente o problema de não nevar a cotas mais baixas, e pronto regressam as geadas para mal da flora.
> 
> De facto o frio nesta altura pouco vem fazer e percebo a preocupação de muitos (embora que eu não me importe nada ), mas era bom que viesse combinado com bastante precipitação Sim porque para aqui eu já desisti de arranjar expectativas de água-neve ou neve com estas entradas e ainda para mais em Março, e depois ando já para aqui com umas alergias que só a chuva pode atenuar.


Bem e era melhor neve que geada. As plantas reagem muito mal à geada.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Mar 2017 às 21:51)

Entendo todas as preocupações com a produção agrícola mas o meu lado apaixonado pela neve não consegue resistir a desejar vê-la. Dito isto, se a produção agrícola está tão avançada isso aconteceu porque aqueceu demasiado cedo. Meados de Março é altura normalíssima para fazer frio. Ou era. Ainda nem no calendário chegou a Primavera e mesmo na Primavera pode vir frio a sério. Qualquer dia começamos a surpreender-nos com a chuva no inverno e com o calor no verão. Dito isto, queria sol na eira e chuva no nabal: chuvinha para todos os que a desejam e uma nevezita para os apaixonados. Utópico, eu sei.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Mar 2017 às 22:00)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Entendo todas as preocupações com a produção agrícola mas o meu lado apaixonado pela neve não consegue resistir a desejar vê-la. Dito isto, se a produção agrícola está tão avançada isso aconteceu porque aqueceu demasiado cedo. Meados de Março é altura normalíssima para fazer frio. Ou era. Ainda nem no calendário chegou a Primavera e mesmo na Primavera pode vir frio a sério. Qualquer dia começamos a surpreender-nos com a chuva no inverno e com o calor no verão. Dito isto, queria sol na eira e chuva no nabal: chuvinha para todos os que a desejam e uma nevezita para os apaixonados. Utópico, eu sei.


Pois Claudia, sinceramente penso que temos todos razão. Claro que é normal vir frio em Março e até em Maio podem cair geadas, mas este ano já foi tão mau em termos agrícolas... depois veio um quase verão antecipado e as pobres árvores e plantas desataram a crescer. Agora está tudo mimoso, já tenho amêndoa e damascos formados nas árvores, e lá vai tudo outra vez. Mas claro que o frio é normal agora.


----------



## bartotaveira (19 Mar 2017 às 22:02)

As temperaturas mínimas previstas são assim tão baixas? 

Não me parece nada de anormal termos geadas em Março. 

Dia 17 de Maio de 2013 nevou por aqui, isso sim já foi anormal!


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Mar 2017 às 22:26)

Estejam descansados que o corte vai continuar, como eu estou a ver os modelos a chuva já está a ir á vida, e o frio também... esta seca parece que vai continuar.


----------



## carlitinhos (19 Mar 2017 às 22:42)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Acabei de ver o tempo na TVE1... cota 300 para 4ª feira e 200 metros para 5ª feira!
> Mapas lindos de ver... até no litoral galego meteram o símbolo da neve!




pos é caro Flaviense21, e o GFS parece dar-se melhor com estas baixas vindas do atlantico já em fevereiro passado foi muito mais acertivo que o ECM no nosso pequeno mas fantastico nevão da Cova de Beira, posso estar enganado mas parece-me um dejá vu o que se avizinha, segundo esta ultima run o frio entra mais cedo e a precipitação aumentou bastante para a minha zona, esperemos. Agora quanto à agricultura é sempre uma actividade de risco mas de uma forma ou outra alguns se safarão.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Mar 2017 às 23:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Têm dois 2 para cortar! Oxalá!
> Só precisam deixar a chuva! Mais nada!


Caro amigo la no fundo até te agrada ver estas cotas de neve 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Mar 2017 às 01:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois Claudia, sinceramente penso que temos todos razão. Claro que é normal vir frio em Março e até em Maio podem cair geadas, mas este ano já foi tão mau em termos agrícolas... depois veio um quase verão antecipado e as pobres árvores e plantas desataram a crescer. Agora está tudo mimoso, já tenho amêndoa e damascos formados nas árvores, e lá vai tudo outra vez. Mas claro que o frio é normal agora.



Entendo perfeitamente. Se tivesse culturas  certamente diria o mesmo. E espero que não haja grandes (ou se possível nenhuns) prejuízos. No entanto, frio em meados de Março não é de todo incomum. Ou não era. Bom, bom era ficarmos todos satisfeitos. Difícil, eu sei.


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2017 às 07:44)

Esta saida do ECM preve iso -4 no norte na madrugada de quarta para quinta.
Se houver precipitacao (e se concretizar esta previsao) poderiamos ter surpresas a 200m


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Mar 2017 às 08:17)

O problema e á precipitação...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (20 Mar 2017 às 08:41)

É caso para dizer, "ai se fosse Janeiro" 

Existe frio que até é bastante significativo, mas a precipitação nas horas de maior frio nem por isso, até poderá ser do género: poucos aguaceiros em terra e a uns 50 Km da costa  boas células a descarregar no mar, deslocando-se paralelamente à costa... já vi este "filme" ...

Mesmo a frente que antecede a entrada de ar mais frio não é nada de especial, pelo menos a julgar pelos modelos..


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Mar 2017 às 08:55)

Snifa disse:


> É caso para dizer, "ai se fosse Janeiro"
> 
> Existe frio que até é bastante significativo, mas a precipitação nas horas de maior frio nem por isso, até poderá ser do género: poucos aguaceiros em terra e a uns 50 Km da costa  boas células a descarregar no mar, deslocando-se paralelamente à costa... já vi este "filme" ...
> 
> Mesmo a frente que antecede a entrada de ar mais frio não é nada de especial, pelo menos a julgar pelos modelos..


Sim, o que espero deste evento é: Cotas 600 durante o dia de quarta com bastantes aguaceiros que à medida que o frio entra vao diminuindo, depois na madrugada\manhã de quarta cota 200\300 mas com pouca ou nenhuma precipitação. A ocorrer algum aguaceiro será de neve em locais pouco comuns. Na quinta regressa alguma instabilidade a partir do final da manhã, mas aí a cota já estará novamente nos 500\600m.


----------



## david 6 (20 Mar 2017 às 08:58)

a ultima saida é de cortar os pulsos, pelo menos na minha zona, ....., será possivel que este ano não consigo ficar um pouco feliz a pensar que vou ter semana de jeito FINALMENTE e do nada a chuva passa quase a meia duzia de chuviscos...


----------



## Snifa (20 Mar 2017 às 09:06)

Snifa disse:


> e a uns 50 Km da costa boas células a descarregar no mar, deslocando-se paralelamente à costa... já vi este "filme"



Uma carta que ilustra perfeitamente o que eu quis dizer:


----------



## Iceberg (20 Mar 2017 às 10:00)

O tempo que vamos ter nos próximos dias é perfeitamente normal em março.


Um dos maiores nevões que assisti ao vivo no Planalto Mirandês (cota 700m) foi, há já muitos anos, no dia 2 de abril.

O meu pai recorda-se, talvez nos anos 50/60, de um nevão na mesma região no dia 2 de maio.

Resumo da neve em Portugal:

Neve nas serras ocorre praticamente todos os Invernos.

Neve a cotas médias (700m/1000m) ocorre alguns Invernos.

Neve a cotas baixas (litoral) é um fenómeno raro no nosso país, e das poucas vezes que assisti, apresentou sempre estes fatores comuns: janeiro/fevereiro (mais o primeiro) e anticiclone siberiano durante algumas semanas na Europa (com frio instalado em Portugal, do género no dia anterior à queda da neve no litoral já estarem 0º ao final da tarde/início da noite).

Pelo que, na minha opinião, e sendo eu um amante da neve, nas cotas baixas apenas com «siberianas» e nunca em março.

Poderemos ter nos próximos dias muito frio, neve a cotas *médias* e granizo em cotas baixas.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Mar 2017 às 10:16)

david 6 disse:


> a ultima saida é de cortar os pulsos, pelo menos na minha zona, ....., será possivel que este ano não consigo ficar um pouco feliz a pensar que vou ter semana de jeito FINALMENTE e do nada a chuva passa quase a meia duzia de chuviscos...


pois, já somos dois para aqui não está melhor, e estou a ver os modelos o cortarem de saída em saída a chuva...
Vamos lá ver se não acabamos com uns meros chuviscos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Mar 2017 às 11:39)

A MeteoGalicia já atualizou as previsões!

4ª feira manhã:






Tarde:






Noite:






Situación atmosférica inestable nesta xornada coa presenza dunha borrasca moi fría sobre Irlanda e o paso dunha fronte nas primeiras horas da mañá. En xeral o ceo estará parcialmente anubrado con chuvascos intermitentes que serán de *neve por riba dos 700 metros pola mañá, descendendo progresivamente a cota ata os 400 metros nas derradeiras horas da xornada; os chuvascos virán ocasionalmente acompañados de sarabia por debaixo desta cota e aparato eléctrico en calquera punto da Comunidade. As temperaturas sufrirán un novo descenso polo que a sensación será de frío nesta xornada. Os ventos soprarán moderados de compoñente oeste con refachos fortes no litoral atlántico*.

*Atención para mércores:

Neve en cotas por debaixo dos 500 metros nas derradeiras horas do día. 
*
5ª Feira:

Manhã:






Tarde:






Noite:






Galicia continuará na influencia das baixas presións que nesta xornada estarán localizadas no Golfo de Biscaia achegando unha masa de aire Ártico Marítimo e aportando inestabilidade. *Deste xeito teremos unha xornada con chuvascos intermitentes que serán de neve por riba dos 400 metros durante a mañá subindo a cota ata os 600 metros durante a tard*e; virán localmente acompañados de sarabia e ocasionalmente con aparato eléctrico. As temperaturas continuarán a ser moi baixas para a época do ano. Os ventos soprarán moderados de compoñente norte.

*Atención para xoves:

Neve por debaixo dos 500 metros pola mañá. 

 

*


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Mar 2017 às 12:26)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A MeteoGalicia já atualizou as previsões!
> 
> 4ª feira manhã:
> 
> ...


Estas previsões á 1 ou 2 meses atrás eram um regalo para os teus olhos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Mar 2017 às 12:55)

O ipma para colocar na descritiva neve abaixo dos 600M é preciso cair um Santo do altar.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Mar 2017 às 13:07)

AEMET atualizou!

Validez: miércoles, 22 marzo 2017 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
* Fenómenos Significativos:*

Nevadas en zonas de montaña por encima de los 400 a 600 metros.

*Predicción:*
Cielos nubosos y cubiertos. Lluvias y chubascos generalizados, ocasionalmente con tormenta y localmente fuertes y persistentes en el litoral. *Cota de nieve en descenso de 800 a 400-600 metros*. Temperaturas en descenso. Las temperaturas mínimas se esperan al final del día. Heladas débiles en el este, más intensas en zonas de montaña. Vientos del oeste y suroeste, con intervalos fuertes y rachas muy fuertes en el litoral, girando a noroeste y disminuyendo de intensidad.

Validez: jueves, 23 marzo 2017 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
* Predicción:*

Nuboso o cubierto. Lluvias y chubascos generalizados, ocasionalmente con tormenta, menos intensos cuanto más hacia el sur. *Cota de nieve en torno a 200-400 metros subiendo a 400-600 metros*. Temperaturas mínimas en descenso y máximas con cambios ligeros. Heladas débiles en el interior, más intensas en las montañas. En el litoral, viento del noroeste con intervalos fuertes rolando a norte y nordeste y amainando. En el interior, viento flojo del suroeste y oeste rolando a norte.



Resta a esperança que cortem esta tarde e amanhã de manhã...
Lá se vai a fruta, centeio, vinhas... 
Sei que não é anormal o que está previsto, mas depois dos calores que se passaram que puxaram pelas culturas... era desnecessario! :'(
Vai haver muitos estragos... é injusto para quem tanto trabalha.


----------



## Snifa (20 Mar 2017 às 13:08)

Algo baixas as cotas do IPMA...600m ..

Previsão para 4ª feira, 22.março.2017

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas nas regiões do interior
durante a tarde.
*Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se às
restantes regiões, e passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros.
Queda de neve acima de 800/1000 metros, descendo a cota para os
600/800 metros.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada durante a tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no litoral e forte (40 a 55 km/h)
com rajadas até 75 km/h nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Pequena descida de temperatura, em especial nas regiões do interior.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir
da tarde.
Períodos de chuva a partir do meio da manhã, passando gradualmente
a regime de aguaceiros fracos, que poderão ser de neve na Serra de
São Mamede.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

Atualizado a 20 de março de 2017 às 12:42 UTC


Previsão para 5ª feira, 23.março.2017

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Queda de neve acima de 600/800 metros.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas.

METEOROLOGISTA: Joana Sanches.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 20 de março de 2017 às 12:42 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## cova beira (20 Mar 2017 às 13:11)

esta será a entrada atlântica com mais frio em altura talvez desde 2009 as isos a rondar os -35 irão fazer baixar muito as cotas de neve, pena no interior a precipitação seja sempre diurna e nesta altura do ano a temperatura em superfície já é muito elevada para haver acumulações. Quanto a surpresas eu apostaria na região da serra de aire.


----------



## criz0r (20 Mar 2017 às 13:17)

O GFS continua com um painel excelente, a ultima vez que colocou o pontinho azul em Montejunto acabou mesmo por nevar,


----------



## carlitinhos (20 Mar 2017 às 13:32)

Flaviense21 disse:


> AEMET atualizou!
> 
> Validez: miércoles, 22 marzo 2017 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
> * Fenómenos Significativos:*
> ...




por aqui ja estão muitas das fruteiras em flor ameixeiras, damasqueiros, pessegueiros e as tão faladas cerejeiras em cotas mais baixas já estão muito floridas, claro que alguma floração não irá vingar mas uma parte significativa das mesmas irá concerteza nos dar fruto na primavera passada devido ao tempo chuvoso continuado também foi mau pois as abelhas não puderam trabalhar, tenhamos fé que ainda muita fruta irá vingar mas, agricultura é isso mesmo sempre dependente da meteorologia e assim será ao longo dos tempos, "c'est la vie".


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Mar 2017 às 14:12)

Boa tarde.

Pelo que acabei de ver no GFS das 00h, acredito seriamente que na 4ª feira (a manter-se o pervisto nesta saída!) que pontualmente tenhamos queda de neve aos 300 metros e acumulação aos 500 metros a meio\final da tarde de 4ª feira, nomeadamente para para o NO do continente.
O que suporta a minha convicção é termos uma entrada polar marítima, com temperaturas pouco usuais para a época aos 850 hPa (~3\4ºC) e aos 500 hPa (~34-35ºC).
Trata-se de facto de temperaturas que poderão potenciar células mais vigorosas, em claro contraste com o aquecimento diurno, levando à queda de granizo e eventualmente à queda de neve em determinandos momentos.
Serão sempre questões de pormenor que poderão levar ou não a concretizar a queda de neve, mas os ingredientes são bons, resta manter-se as condições modeladas.

Não seria inédito no nosso NO uma situação destas, mas de facto são muito raras.
Já assisti a quedas de neve pontuais em Março, e uma delas, já em Abril, há cerca de 30 anos (ui, tantos anos! ) com neve aos 300 metros e acumulação a partir da cota 350 pelas 15h.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Mar 2017 às 14:40)

Poderá haver neve também na serra de São Mamede:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Mar 2017 às 15:32)

A precipitação que venha para o litoral Norte que o pessoal do Sul ja teve bem a sua dose.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Mar 2017 às 15:48)

Na minha opinião este será um evento interessantíssimo de neve a cotas médias-baixas, o GFS nesta run reforça ainda mais o frio e carrega na precipitação durante o dia de quarta. A acumulação será significativa a partir dos 700m e poderá nevar temporariamente a cotas de 400\500m. Isto durante o dia porque a partir do final da tarde qualquer aguaceiro que caia será de neve acima de 200\300m... Pena a escassa precipitação na madrugada...


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Mar 2017 às 16:04)

O mais incrível para mim neste evento é o facto de termos não 1, não 2, mas 3 dias de neve a cotas inferiores a 800m. Não é assim tão comum, segundo esta run das 12 do GFS a cota de neve na quarta rondará os 500m durante o dia, descendo para 300 à noite mas com pouca precipitação, depois durante o dia de 5º teríamos precipitação com cotas 550\600m, tal como na sexta. Muita neve acumulada acima dos 800m provavelmente...


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Mar 2017 às 16:25)

É impressão minha ou o GFS anda novamente a apostar em depressões retrógradas... Onde será que já vi este filme...


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2017 às 16:35)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É impressão minha ou o GFS anda novamente a apostar em depressões retrógradas... Onde será que já vi este filme...


Desculpe a pergunta, mas, o que são depressoes retrógradas?


----------



## Iceberg (20 Mar 2017 às 16:43)

jonas disse:


> Desculpe a pergunta, mas, o que são depressoes retrógradas?



Depressões que em vez de se deslocarem de oeste para leste (do Atlântico para a Europa), fazem esse percurso inversamente (por exemplo, do Mediterrâneo para a Península Ibérica).


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2017 às 16:57)

Iceberg disse:


> Depressões que em vez de se deslocarem de oeste para leste (do Atlântico para a Europa), fazem esse percurso inversamente (por exemplo, do Mediterrâneo para a Península Ibérica).


Muito obrigado.


----------



## criz0r (20 Mar 2017 às 17:23)

Iceberg disse:


> Depressões que em vez de se deslocarem de oeste para leste (do Atlântico para a Europa), fazem esse percurso inversamente (por exemplo, do Mediterrâneo para a Península Ibérica).



Assim parece..


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Mar 2017 às 18:42)

Há que realçar que o GFS desta vez esteve bem melhor que o ECM a entrada de frio prevista há mais de uma semana vai mesmo concretizar-se, o ECM inicialmente nem ISO 0 tinha...  Claramente foi atrás do GFS.


----------



## vitamos (20 Mar 2017 às 19:47)

Eu nunca pensei ver o dia em que tanta gente neste fórum pudesse ficar tão transtornada por poderem cair uns flocos a cotas médias ou baixas... Depois de desejos de nevões épicos, de precipitações diluvianas, de ventos fortes, tudo coisas que não provocam qualquer tipo de transtornos, há reclamações porque podemos ter essa coisa chata da neve num mês tão anormal como Março...

Bom vejamos, sinceramente não tenho grandes esperanças num evento excepcional.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Mar 2017 às 20:02)

Top

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (20 Mar 2017 às 21:58)

Atualização do mapa do meteoexploration, acumulação no Norte a partir dos 450-500m.Aqui mete acumulação nos pontos mais altos de Penafiel e Lousada (Serra de barrosas)


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mar 2017 às 22:16)

A frente já se vê no radar e na imagem de satélite...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Mar 2017 às 22:22)

Creio que pode cair algum a coisa em baltar

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Mar 2017 às 22:51)

A AEMET até para Verin já prevê neve na noite e madrugada de quarta para quinta-feira... cota 300 metros. 
Já lançaram os avisos... 
Parece-me que será uma nevada interessante acima dos 600 metros. 
Não descarto algo de água neve aos 200 metros em pontuais aguaceiros mais fortes.
Quero deixar claro que não andei com lamúrias por aqui... sou amante da neve desde que me conheço... simplesmente custa-me ver os meus pais a trabalhar tanto para tirar algo da terra e poderem ver mais uma vez o fruto do seu trabalho gravemente afectado por estas situações... e como eles tantos... 
É normalíssimo nevar em Março... até Abril... contudo após estes últimos dias de calor intenso que adiantaram muito algumas culturas este frio pode compromete-las. 
Não espero que todos tenham compreensão mas também não aceito que se diga que lamento que caiam meia dúzia de flocos em Março...
Tenho dito.


----------



## remember (20 Mar 2017 às 22:51)

E que confusão, uma mudança brusca a nível meteorológico. Lá vem as frieiras de novo


----------



## vitamos (20 Mar 2017 às 23:20)

Longe de mim diminuir de alguma forma o trabalho agrícola ou desrespeitar a opinião das pessoas.Apenas acho no mínimo curioso ao fim de tantos anos ver tanta falta de entusiasmo por um evento de neve, quando e em qualquer altura se viram doses de entusiasmo por vezes excessivas com situações bem menos favoráveis.

Mas tenho uma certa curiosidade, confesso, de ver se em consonância haverá desejos de uma primavera húmida e morrinhenta, sem a existência de eventos convectivos, com saraiva e ventos fortes, que possam destruir as culturas, como acontece frequentemente em Abril e Maio... quer dizer frequentemente não, uma vez que tantas vezes há queixas da diminuição desses eventos convectivos


----------



## Iago (20 Mar 2017 às 23:46)

Boa noite!

É possivel que na quarta ou quinta feria veja a neve aquí na Galiza (moro a 475m). A ver si há sorte também coa precipitaćão.

irei comentando-vos.

PD: desculpade uma vez mais o meu nivel de português ☺


----------



## bartotaveira (20 Mar 2017 às 23:51)

vitamos disse:


> Mas tenho uma certa curiosidade, confesso, de ver se em consonância haverá desejos de uma primavera húmida e morrinhenta, sem a existência de eventos convectivos, com saraiva e ventos fortes, que possam destruir as culturas, como acontece frequentemente em Abril e Maio... quer dizer frequentemente não, uma vez que tantas vezes há queixas da diminuição desses eventos convectivos



Concordo!

Recordo a madrugada de 16 de Setembro de 2015, em que toda a gente falava de uma benção a chuva que caía e por aqui o cenário foi de milhares de euros de prejuízo para os agricultores:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...centro-setembro-2015.8386/page-19#post-508579

Ou a primavera muito chuvosa de 2016 que fez secar milhares de castanheiros adultos! Ou o verão fresco e húmido de 2014 que provocou, em muitos locais, 100% de perdas nas colheitas com o ataque da septoriose do castanheiro.


----------



## Cesar (20 Mar 2017 às 23:53)

Afinal o nevão do mes de Fevereiro ainda não foi o ultimo como previa o IPMA, isto se se confirmar o que tá previsto depois de terça feira.


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Mar 2017 às 01:09)

A falta de entusiasmo para eventos deste tipo? Bom da minha parte, o entusiasmo tem-se vindo a perder com eventos deste calibre para dar lugar à desilusão e frustração. Não se pode mandar no tempo, *se vivesse noutro local as coisas seriam diferentes, mas infelizmente esta cova sem fundo*,* todos os anos prova as suas incríveis capacidades no que toca a neve e frio*, é sempre o mesmo, já deixei de criar expectativas, na realidade nem sei mesmo para que é que ainda perco tempo a montar um arsenal de termómetros lá fora e a abrigá-los da chuva sempre que os modelos baixam um pouco a cota.  Sei que pedir neve a esta altitude é difícil, mas carambas, quem já reparou nas condições que relato, mais parece que vivo num local qualquer a menos de 100m... Bem viram o que aconteceu no ano passado no fim do mês de Fevereiro, foi ver nevar em locais com altitude inferior a esta espelunca e eu ficar a ver navios. É sempre azar sobre azar, será que seria pedir muito ver um miserável aguaceiro com alguns flocos pelo meio? Gostava de perceber mais concretamente o que é acontece na atmosfera nestas ocasiões para limitar este tipo de eventos nesta zona , porque teorias não faltam, agora o que é que se passa verdadeiramente lá em cima, é desconhecido.

Deste modo e porque a choradeira vai longa, *penso que o se vai passar aqui* vai ser *um 26/27 de Fevereiro de 2016 take 2,* com um pouco menos  frio aos 850hPa e com menos precipitação e com agravante de ser em Março, em síntese vai ser mais uma perca de tempo.


----------



## Orion (21 Mar 2017 às 01:16)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Deste modo e porque a choradeira vai longa, *penso que o se vai passar aqui* vai ser *um 26/27 de Fevereiro de 2016 take 2,* com menos frio aos 850hPa e com menos precipitação e com agravante de ser em Março, em síntese vai ser mais uma perca de tempo.



Fácil.

Voltas a fazer o mesmo e tens a consciência limpa de que não podes/podias fazer mais nada ou, frustrado, não fazes nada e arriscas-te a que o tempo te faça um manguito mediante os respetivos flocos/vestígios/farrapos de neve. Decide-te, sabendo que não há 2 eventos iguais 

Pessoalmente já ficaria contente se chovesse granizo onde vivo. Nem me lembro quando foi o último evento. Diferentes realidades


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Mar 2017 às 01:18)

Temos que perceber que o nosso país em relação ao frio e á neve é fraco, há que dizê-lo, comparando por exemplo com quase todos os países da Europa, tirando um ou outro caso, já para o calor e dias de sol aí já somos dos melhores.
Em relação á neve ela só cai com frequência acima dos 1000m, e poucos são os locais em Portugal continental com essa ou acima dessa altitude, de vez em quando ainda há alguns nevões até aí aos 600m, abaixo disso ás vezes estão anos e anos sem se ver neve abaixo dessas cotas e ainda para mais dos tempos que correm.
em síntese venha a chuva que ela faz falta e no fundo é o mais importante.


----------



## Snifa (21 Mar 2017 às 07:02)

Bom dia,

IPMA  avança com cota mínima de 400 metros para amanhã:

Previsão para 4ª feira, 22.março.2017

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas nas regiões do interior
durante a tarde.
Períodos de chuva, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros.
*Queda de neve acima de 800/1000 metros, descendo gradualmente a cota
para os 400/600 metros na região Norte e interior Centro.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada a partir da manhã.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) com rajadas até 70 km/h no litoral e
forte (40 a 55 km/h) com rajadas até 80 km/h nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Descida de temperatura, em especial da máxima e nas regiões
do interior.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir
da tarde.
Períodos de chuva a partir do meio da manhã, passando gradualmente
a regime de aguaceiros fracos e dispersos, que poderão ser de neve
na Serra de São Mamede.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Pequena descida de temperatura, em especial da máxima e nas regiões
do interior.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir
da tarde.
Períodos de chuva a partir do início da manhã, passando gradualmente
a regime de aguaceiros.
Vento moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) com rajadas até 60 km/h.
Pequena descida de temperatura.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada a partir da manhã.
Vento moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) com rajadas até 60 km/h.
Descida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 2 a 3 metros, aumentando
gradualmente para 4 a 5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 14/15ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Bruno Café.

Atualizado a 21 de março de 2017 às 6:25 UTC


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Mar 2017 às 08:08)

Espero que se confirme a cota 400, quero muito ver neve aqui!!!
A precipitação aumentou nesta run do GFS e as cotas rondam os 500m...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Mar 2017 às 08:36)

Comunicado AEMET:

*Brusco descenso de las temperaturas *

Información elaborada el día 20 de marzo de 2017

A partir de mañana martes, día 21, se espera un *brusco descenso de las temperaturas en todo el país*, que hará que estas retornen a los valores normales para la época en la mitad este peninsular, y que sean inferiores a estos valores en la mitad oeste. *Este notable descenso térmico vendrá acompañado de nevadas* en los sistemas montañosos de la mitad norte y centro peninsular, y *en cotas bajas de Galicia y zonas cercanas del noroeste*.

El cambio de tiempo será significativo después de estos últimos días en los que se están registrando valores superiores a los habituales en todas las comunidades, salvo el archipiélago canario.

Mañana, con el paso de un frente atlántico, el descenso térmico será generalizado, exceptuando el sureste peninsular y área mediterránea, con una bajada de las temperaturas notable en Castilla y León, Extremadura, Comunidad de Madrid y oeste de Castilla-La Mancha.

El miércoles, día 22, con el paso de un nuevo frente, las temperaturas volverán a descender de manera generalizada, exceptuando el área mediterránea y el cantábrico oriental, volviendo a producirse un descenso notable en el centro peninsular.

Esta situación vendrá provocada por el acercamiento de una baja atlántica que se situará sobre el cantábrico y que provocará la entrada de vientos de componente oeste que soplarán con rachas fuertes o muy fuertes en zonas del noroeste peninsular.

En cuanto a las *precipitaciones se prevén localmente persistentes en Galicia*. Con carácter más disperso los chubascos se extenderán a otras zonas, principalmente del norte y noroeste, sin llegar a alcanzar el área mediterránea. *La cota de nieve irá descendiendo paulatinamente, para situarse en torno a 300/600* metros al final del miércoles en el cuadrante noroeste, aunque *las nevadas más significativas se producirán en Galicia*, Asturias *y zonas limítrofes de Castilla y León*.

A partir del viernes, día 24, es probable que se intensifiquen las precipitaciones en el área mediterránea con el posible desarrollo de una borrasca en la zona.

Las temperaturas comenzarán a recuperarse a partir del sábado 25, de forma desigual en algunas zonas, permaneciendo en general dentro de sus valores normales.

*AEMET recomienda un seguimiento más detallado y actualizado de esta situación atmosférica a través de sus predicciones y avisos de fenómenos adversos. Todo ello puede consultarse en su página web: www.aemet.es
*


----------



## Snifa (21 Mar 2017 às 08:41)

O IPMA deveria especificar quando fala em cotas de neve, mencionando a partir de que cota se prevê  acumulação, quando falam em cotas de 400/600 metros eu não  creio que neste evento acumule logo aos 400 m. 

Há uma grande diferença entre caírem uns flocos perdidos a 400 metros e acumular à mesma cota.

Também não percebo do que está à espera para emitir um comunicado ( à semelhança da Aemet) ou informação especial sobre a mudança prevista  do estado do tempo, nomeadamente o tempo frio que se avizinha e a respetiva queda de neve.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Mar 2017 às 08:44)

Ontem a MeteoGalicia falou em acumulação acima dos 400 metros, a meteorologista falou em "neve coalhada", não descartavam neve sem acumulação abaixo dessa cota.
O IPMA tem uma longa travessia no deserto para fazer é que nem especificam as cotas a cada região, era o minimo dos mínimos. Os avisos são corridos com o mesmo comentário, sem qualquer detalhe ou brio profissional.
É o que temos!


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2017 às 08:56)

Previsões do ECMWF.



gifs upload



image hosting


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Mar 2017 às 09:30)

Os mapas do WRF estão um mimo...
Praticamente todo o interior norte e centro com possibilidade de ver algo de neve acima dos 350/450 metros, sem esquecer a Serra de São Mamede.
Até para Montejunto e Candeeiros coloca algo de neve!


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Mar 2017 às 09:35)

Evento interessante de seguir. Faz lembrar o do ano passado em Fevereiro, onde vi nevar na Serra de Montejunto. Na Quinta de madrugada/manhã deve acontecer o mesmo. A Serra de Aire e Candeeiros poderá ter acumulação outra vez, tal como o alto da Fóia em Monchique, no Algarve, já que pelo menos flocos de neve parecem garantidos nestes locais.

E nunca se sabe onde podem aparecer algumas surpresas a cotas mais baixas. Há muito frio em altitude e podem surgir umas células mais fortes e baixar a temperatura, principalmente de madrugada e no início da manhã.  Aqui pelo litoral centro, se já vi inesperadamente em 2007 (não, não foi o famoso nevão de Janeiro 2006) cair água-neve em Sesimbra, e se vi o ano passado cair água-neve na Amadora/Odivelas, a cotas de 100 m, em situações semelhantes, porque não poderá acontecer agora? Na Serra de Sintra e da Arrábida, vai ser muito difícil haver acumulação, mas quem sabe poderão aparecer alguns flocos.

Essa incerteza e as surpresas fazem parte do fascínio da meteorologia, é só ter um bocadinho de disponibilidade para poder estar atento e acompanhar.


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Mar 2017 às 09:57)

É interessante pois será um nevão 3 em 1:
Quarta a partir das 12 cotas 400\500m e depois de madrugada cotas 200\300 mas com pouca precipitação.
Quinta a partir do final da manhã precipitação e cotas 600...
Sexta de tarde precipitação e cotas 800...


----------



## criz0r (21 Mar 2017 às 10:00)

Este mapa é simplesmente fantástico, coloca a possibilidade de alguns flocos aqui mesmo ás portas da Capital! As Serras do Algarve poderiam acordar também com o elemento branco bem presente assim como algumas zonas do médio/baixo Alentejo.

Se não me falha a memória a Serra de Sintra conta com 529m no seu ponto mais alto, com o ar frio instalado e aliado à passagem de alguma célula mais vigorosa, não descarto alguma surpresa.


----------



## MSantos (21 Mar 2017 às 10:06)

criz0r disse:


> Este mapa é simplesmente fantástico, coloca a possibilidade de alguns flocos aqui mesmo ás portas da Capital! As Serras do Algarve poderiam acordar também com o elemento branco bem presente assim como algumas zonas do médio/baixo Alentejo.
> 
> Se não me falha a memória a Serra de Sintra conta com 529m no seu ponto mais alto, com o ar frio instalado e aliado à passagem de alguma célula mais vigorosa, não descarto alguma surpresa.



De facto! 

Se esta situação tivesse surgido em Dezembro/Janeiro/Fevereiro poderíamos estar perante um evento épico!
De qualquer forma mesmo assim ainda poderemos vir a estar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2017 às 10:13)

Mil vezes neve que geada! Ao menos é bonito de ver...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Mar 2017 às 10:13)

Algo que nunca vi nas  previsões do ipma.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (21 Mar 2017 às 10:14)

MSantos disse:


> Se esta situação tivesse surgido em Dezembro/Janeiro/Fevereiro poderíamos estar perante um evento épico!



Com as devidas cautelas, sabendo de antemão que basta uma "unha" para morrermos na praia confesso que já é complicado esconder o entusiasmo.

Temos duas hipóteses, ou as próximas saídas levam-nos para o muro das lamentações ou então a previsão mantém-se e é o caos (no bom sentido da palavra ).


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2017 às 10:17)

criz0r disse:


> Este mapa é simplesmente fantástico, coloca a possibilidade de alguns flocos aqui mesmo ás portas da Capital! As Serras do Algarve poderiam acordar também com o elemento branco bem presente assim como algumas zonas do médio/baixo Alentejo.
> 
> Se não me falha a memória a Serra de Sintra conta com 529m no seu ponto mais alto, com o ar frio instalado e aliado à passagem de alguma célula mais vigorosa, não descarto alguma surpresa.



Aquele ponto que se vê a norte daqui não parece ser a serra de Sintra, parece-me demasiado a norte.
Basta ver que a serra está exactamente orientada à latitude  do cabo da Roca, e o ponto está acima.
Deve ser alguma distorção não sei.
Sim mapa  bem interessante, quinta feira de manhã cedo vou lá dar um salto para ver como as coisas andam.
Pena o ponto máximo ser pagável, o mais alto que não se paga é o Monge, cota 491 mts.
A verdade é que os ditos aguaceiros fazem a temperatura dar tombos impressionantes, no ultimo evento que dava neve a cota medias, vi sleet com 5ºC na Malveira da Serra, foi uma descarga de frio brutal, ironia das ironias tinha acabado sair do alto da serra...


----------



## criz0r (21 Mar 2017 às 10:42)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aquele ponto que se vê a norte daqui não parece ser a serra de Sintra, parece-me demasiado a norte.



Parece precisamente estar localizado numa zona que por sinal considero ser muito fria e propícia a situações de inversão térmica. Perto de Mafra.

Fiz um recorte do Gmaps, penso que corresponderá a esta região mais coisa menos coisa.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2017 às 10:51)

criz0r disse:


> Parece precisamente estar localizado numa zona que por sinal considero ser muito fria e propícia a situações de inversão térmica. Perto de Mafra.
> 
> Fiz um recorte do Gmaps, penso que corresponderá a esta região mais coisa menos coisa.



Sim mas poderá ser uma distorção pois aí tirando os cumes da zona da Malveira dos Bois e Santo Estevão das Galés, não há cota 400mts, para mim é mais essa a questão.
Enfim venham umas granizadas e já ficamos satisfeitos.


----------



## Iago (21 Mar 2017 às 10:56)

AEMET atualiza avisos na Galiza e sobe o nivel a cor naranja por acumulação de 5cm nos interiores das quatro provincias. O aviso amarelo na montaña continua a ser o mesmo (10cm).


----------



## Stinger (21 Mar 2017 às 11:14)

Charlie siga para santa justa xD


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Mar 2017 às 11:19)

O IPMA na descritiva mete cota 400 tanto na quarta como na quinta. É desta que neva aqui!


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Mar 2017 às 11:20)

criz0r disse:


> Parece precisamente estar localizado numa zona que por sinal considero ser muito fria e propícia a situações de inversão térmica. Perto de Mafra.
> 
> Fiz um recorte do Gmaps, penso que corresponderá a esta região mais coisa menos coisa.



Concordo com o Jonas_87, deve ser distorção do mapa. Essas zonas podem ter inversões fortes, mas o modelo global não conta com isso. Além de que nessa noite não ocorrerão inversões devido ao vento forte que se deve fazer sentir.


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Mar 2017 às 11:20)

criz0r disse:


> Parece precisamente estar localizado numa zona que por sinal considero ser muito fria e propícia a situações de inversão térmica. Perto de Mafra.
> 
> Fiz um recorte do Gmaps, penso que corresponderá a esta região mais coisa menos coisa.



Concordo com o Jonas_87, deve ser distorção do mapa. Essas zonas podem ter inversões fortes, mas o modelo global não conta com isso. Além de que nessa noite não ocorrerão inversões devido ao vento forte que se deve fazer sentir.


----------



## criz0r (21 Mar 2017 às 11:31)

Sim, provavelmente será uma distorção,


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Mar 2017 às 11:40)

Stinger disse:


> Charlie siga para santa justa xD


Stinguer vou apostar no cruzeiro em Baltar!! 

A Santa justa deve ficar no limite.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Mar 2017 às 11:46)

Desta vez parece que vai cair neve em vários sitios do interior norte, mesmo Lamego deve cair, a cota 400/500 metros


----------



## dopedagain (21 Mar 2017 às 11:56)

Lá para sexta feira, podemos ter uma acumulação épica acima dos 1000/1200 metros... Principalmente na Serra do Gerês, Soajo e Amarela onde a precipitação é sempre em grande.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Mar 2017 às 12:19)

Ui ui... detalhe do aviso para Ourense Sur!

Acumulación de nieve : 5 cm

*Esta acumulación se refiere a unos 500 m*. *En altitudes superiores es muy probable que la acumulación sea mayor, y en altitudes comprendidas entre unos 300 y 500 m. se esperan acumulaciones entre 2 y 4 cm*. Este episodio continúa al día siguiente.

Será que Chaves e Verín vão pintar-se de branco?


----------



## tiaguh7 (21 Mar 2017 às 12:21)

Se não estou em erro a maior precipitação deve acontecer no Domingo e ainda com cotas que permitiria nevar nas serras mais altas do país. 

Enviado do meu E5823 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Mar 2017 às 12:50)

Amanhã acredito em acumulação aos 600m. E pode nevar esporadicamente aos 400m a partir da tarde. A cota 400\600 do IPMA parece-me adequada. Temos -4 a 850hPa e -35 a 500 hPa é muito frio.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2017 às 13:01)

criz0r disse:


> Sim, provavelmente será uma distorção,



Mais umas rajadas para colecção. lol


----------



## criz0r (21 Mar 2017 às 13:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mais umas rajadas para colecção. lol



De 70/80 km/h não te livras pelo menos .


----------



## MSantos (21 Mar 2017 às 13:54)

Não acham que o aquecimento diurno pode puxar as cotas para cima? Afinal de contas já estamos na 2ª quinzena de Março e se os aguaceiros não forem suficientemente intensos podem não conseguir trazer o frio para a superfície. Continuo um pouco céptico em relação às cotas de neve para os 400m mas se até as instituições públicas avançam cotas dessa ordem quem sou eu...


----------



## Snifa (21 Mar 2017 às 14:02)

MSantos disse:


> Não acham que o aquecimento diurno pode puxar as cotas para cima?



Ia precisamente referir isso, essa é a condição que me faz estar algo céptico em relação ás cotas de 400 metros mesmo sem acumulação.Teria que ser um aguaceiro bem intenso, com nuvens de forte desenvolvimento vertical, para conseguir baixar  tanto a cota.

Como o IPMA fala em trovoadas e granizo, terão de ser nuvens bastante activas para baixar a cota e também vai depender da hora do dia a que ocorram os aguaceiros mais intensos..

Vamos ver como corre, mas não estou à espera de nada excepcional.


----------



## MSantos (21 Mar 2017 às 14:09)

Snifa disse:


> Ia precisamente referir isso, essa é a condição que me faz estar algo céptico em relação ás cotas de 400 metros mesmo sem acumulação.Teria que ser um aguaceiro bem intenso, com nuvens de forte desenvolvimento vertical, para conseguir baixar  tanto a cota.
> 
> Como o IPMA fala em trovoadas e granizo, terão de ser nuvens bastante activas para baixar a cota e também vai depender da hora do dia a que ocorram os aguaceiros mais intensos..
> 
> Vamos ver como corre, mas não estou à espera de nada excepcional.



Vejo aí muita malta a embandeirar em arco com as previsões, vamos lá ver se amanha não é tudo corrido a meteoazia! 

Mas pode ser que surjam algumas células potentes que tragam o frio e conservem alguns flocos de neve até aos 400m, mas também não estou à espera de nada de especial.


----------



## criz0r (21 Mar 2017 às 14:13)

Snifa disse:


> Ia precisamente referir isso, essa é a condição que me faz estar algo céptico em relação ás cotas de 400 metros mesmo sem acumulação.Teria que ser um aguaceiro bem intenso, com nuvens de forte desenvolvimento vertical, para conseguir baixar  tanto a cota.
> 
> Como o IPMA fala em trovoadas e granizo, terão de ser nuvens bastante activas para baixar a cota e também vai depender da hora do dia a que ocorram os aguaceiros mais intensos..
> 
> Vamos ver como corre, mas não estou à espera de nada excepcional.



Sem dúvida, o problema aqui é mesmo a época em questão. Estou crente que uma ou outra célula mais vigorosa possa mudar esse cenário, mas mais uma vez é o Euro-Milhões..de qualquer maneira pelo menos no período nocturno haverá ar frio instalado q.b. A acção do vento também me está a preocupar..


----------



## 1337 (21 Mar 2017 às 14:14)

Vai haver aquecimento diurno claro, até aos 11ºC de máxima aproximadamente, mas quando cairem os aguaceiros a queda da temperatura vai ser abrupta, descendo até aos 4ºC mais ou menos.


----------



## rozzo (21 Mar 2017 às 14:17)

Snifa disse:


> Ia precisamente referir isso, essa é a condição que me faz estar algo céptico em relação ás cotas de 400 metros mesmo sem acumulação.Teria que ser um aguaceiro bem intenso, com nuvens de forte desenvolvimento vertical, para conseguir baixar  tanto a cota.
> 
> Como o IPMA fala em trovoadas e granizo, terão de ser nuvens bastante activas para baixar a cota e também vai depender da hora do dia a que ocorram os aguaceiros mais intensos..
> 
> Vamos ver como corre, mas não estou à espera de nada excepcional.



É sempre "uma faca de dois legumes" como dizia o outro! 

Se por um lado o aquecimento diurno faz desconfiar de cotas baixas, por outro lado, é o próprio aquecimento diurno que origina convecção mais intensa que poderá criar aguaceiros mais intensos e abaixamentos da cota. Parece quase paradoxal, mas costuma ser sempre assim nesta altura do ano! 

De qualquer forma, esse aquecimento do solo já está tido em conta nos meteogramas. Mas seja como for, em situações destas de primavera, mais do que nunca, o factor "lotaria" entra em jogo. Muito provavelmente vamos ver cotas muito discrepantes entre vários sítios, Entre aguaceiros fortes se calhar a dar cotas surpreendentes até abaixo dos 400m, como aguaceiros fracos a dar chuva acima dos 600m. Parece-me quase uma certeza numa situação destas.


----------



## Iceberg (21 Mar 2017 às 14:21)

Também estou cético, porque nunca assisti a queda de neve em cotas muito baixas sem ser em janeiro/fevereiro e após alguns dias/semanas de muito frio instalado à superfície, na sequência de anticiclones siberianos e após a Europa estar literalmente imersa numa vaga de frio.

Contudo, se falarmos em cotas de 500m para cima, aí já não sou cético, é perfeitamente possível, embora pouco frequente já na segunda quinzena de março.

Seja como for, estamos perante um evento meteorológico muito interessante, pouco habitual, e que se resume a uma poderosa entrada polar marítima. Não acontece todos os invernos. Com um aliciante adicional: nesta fase já mais adiantada do ano, o contraste térmico já existente (frio/calor) pode aumentar o potencial da situação.

Vão existir surpresas, desilusões e muito acompanhamento quase ao minuto. Mas por favor não digam que está a nevar quando for somente água-neve ou outra coisa parecida. Tem de ser mesmo neve. 

Boa sorte para todos. Poucos prejuízos para o setor agrícola, Fiquem bem e apreciem a imagem de satélite do Atlântico Norte. Aquela enorme massa fria, desta vez, é nossa!


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Mar 2017 às 15:44)

Bem o GFS decidiu colocar agora precipitação na madrugada de quinta. A confirmar-se poderemos assistir a neve à cota 0 no interior!


----------



## Intruso (21 Mar 2017 às 15:54)

Meteofan disse:


> Bem o GFS decidiu colocar agora precipitação na madrugada de quinta. A confirmar-se poderemos assistir a neve à cota 0 no interior!


Lá vai a minha aldeia pintar de branco e a tua também!
Já não vejo neve em Bustelo desde 2009


----------



## jonas (21 Mar 2017 às 15:55)

Meteofan disse:


> Bem o GFS decidiu colocar agora precipitação na madrugada de quinta. A confirmar-se poderemos assistir a neve à cota 0 no interior!


E cota 200-300 no litoral com  acumulacao a 300-400m era epico!!
Pena os estragos que possa causar na agricultura.


----------



## jonas (21 Mar 2017 às 15:56)

Intruso disse:


> Lá vai a minha aldeia pintar de branco e a tua também!
> Já não vejo neve em Bustelo desde 2009


O mapa do meteoexploration, preve acumulacao para essas serras....isto de acordo com a saida das 00z do WRF.
Esperemos a das 12z....


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2017 às 16:46)

jonas disse:


> O mapa do meteoexploration, preve acumulacao para essas serras....isto de acordo com a saida das 00z do WRF.
> Esperemos a das 12z....


Olá. Podias dar o link desse mapa do meteoexploration? Obrigado!


----------



## Mr. Neves (21 Mar 2017 às 16:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá. Podias dar o link desse mapa do meteoexploration? Obrigado!



Aqui está um deles: http://meteoexploration.com/maproom/snowmapsIB.php?lang=en


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2017 às 16:52)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Aqui está um deles: http://meteoexploration.com/maproom/snowmapsIB.php?lang=en


Muito obrigado!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (21 Mar 2017 às 17:17)

Iceberg disse:


> Também estou cético, porque nunca assisti a queda de neve em cotas muito baixas sem ser em janeiro/fevereiro e após alguns dias/semanas de muito frio instalado à superfície, na sequência de anticiclones siberianos e após a Europa estar literalmente imersa numa vaga de frio.
> 
> Contudo, se falarmos em cotas de 500m para cima, aí já não sou cético, é perfeitamente possível, embora pouco frequente já na segunda quinzena de março.
> 
> ...



No ano passado aconteceu um evento igualzinho a 27 de Fevereiro e até com mais frio em altura no litoral...

Este será muito parecido, com apenas algumas diferenças, pela altura do ano, pela menor precipitação modelada de manhã (mas boa instabilidade atmosférica mesmo assim) pelo menor frio (1/2ºC a mais faz toda a diferença), portanto mais imprevisibilidade e "lotaria" na precipitação e nas cotas de neve como já referiram. Não arriscaria para o centro menos de 400/500 metros como no ano passado mas quem sabe.
Pena que não vou poder estar na zona de Fátima desta vez 
Esperemos é que a agricultura não sofra, mas o maior problema é mesmo no interior norte..


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2017 às 17:54)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> No ano passado aconteceu um evento igualzinho a 27 de Fevereiro e até com mais frio em altura no litoral...
> 
> Este será muito parecido, com apenas algumas diferenças, pela altura do ano, pela menor precipitação modelada de manhã (mas boa instabilidade atmosférica mesmo assim) pelo menor frio (1/2ºC a mais faz toda a diferença), portanto mais imprevisibilidade e "lotaria" na precipitação e nas cotas de neve como já referiram. Não arriscaria para o centro menos de 400/500 metros como no ano passado mas quem sabe.
> Pena que não vou poder estar na zona de Fátima desta vez
> Esperemos é que a agricultura não sofra, mas o maior problema é mesmo no interior norte..


Mas eu estarei...  Talvez neve cá.


----------



## Snifa (21 Mar 2017 às 17:55)

Em Janeiro de 2009, quando nevou aqui no Porto e registei uma máxima de pouco mais de 2ºc , a sinóptica era esta, com todo  o País debaixo de uma iso -4 e em algumas zonas -6, a isto acresce o facto de ter sido no início de Janeiro:











Isto para mostrar que neste evento falta frio para que neve a cotas realmente baixas.


----------



## criz0r (21 Mar 2017 às 17:55)

Isto promete!


----------



## Snifa (21 Mar 2017 às 18:05)

criz0r disse:


> Isto promete!



Estou a ver ali o Porto ( litoral) com possibilidade de chuva ou neve, eu apostaria mais em chuva ou granizo..

Em Trás- os- Montes poderá ser um nevão significativo em algumas zonas.


----------



## Snifa (21 Mar 2017 às 18:25)

Na última saída do Europeu ( 12 z ) o melhor que se consegue é isto a 48 h, mas como dá "saltos" de 24 horas não dá bem para ter a ideia...


----------



## criz0r (21 Mar 2017 às 19:24)

Não tinha reparado na mancha azul por cima do Porto Snifa, isto vai ser suspense até ao derradeiro momento. 

No caso de ocorrer precipitação na zona de Belver onde costumo passar férias, tenho quase  a certeza que ocorrerá Sleet ou alguns flocos perdidos. O vale do Tejo não perdoa nestes eventos de arrefecimento. Já vi através de um vídeo que os meus pais gravaram na altura água-neve na vila de Gavião a uma cota de 200m.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Mar 2017 às 21:06)

Nada mau!.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Mar 2017 às 21:14)

Mapa épico...
Finalmente fechados os vales do Tâmega e Tua! Neve em Chaves e Mirandela!
Nevão geral em toda a região transmontana!


----------



## jonas (21 Mar 2017 às 21:17)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Mapa épico...
> Finalmente fechados os vales do Tâmega e Tua! Neve em Chaves e Mirandela!
> Nevão geral em toda a região transmontana!


Esta mesmo fantastico, desde que vejo esses mapas, e o melhor que ja vi!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Mar 2017 às 21:18)

Pronto, já me contagiaram com o vosso entusiasmo. Devo passar o dia e a noite de amanhã a olhar para o ar?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Mar 2017 às 21:33)

O Snow-Forecast não está tão bom, mas mesmo assim... neve em Vila Real e Chaves não prevê todos os dias!


----------



## Célia Salta (21 Mar 2017 às 21:39)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Mapa épico...
> Finalmente fechados os vales do Tâmega e Tua! Neve em Chaves e Mirandela!
> Nevão geral em toda a região transmontana!



Link sff


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Mar 2017 às 21:40)

Célia Salta disse:


> Link sff


http://www.meteoexploration.com/maproom/snowmapsIB.php?lang=en


----------



## AnDré (21 Mar 2017 às 22:41)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Mapa épico...
> Finalmente fechados os vales do Tâmega e Tua! Neve em Chaves e Mirandela!
> Nevão geral em toda a região transmontana!








Acumulados de 30-35cm de neve em Montemuro parece-me um enorme exagero!
A precipitação prevista não é assim tanta.


----------



## cookie (21 Mar 2017 às 22:45)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Mapa épico...
> Finalmente fechados os vales do Tâmega e Tua! Neve em Chaves e Mirandela!
> Nevão geral em toda a região transmontana!


O meu pai é da zona de Mirandela e com os seus 76 anos diz que nevar lá na aldeia é algo muito mas muito raro. A aldeia é gélida no inverno e um forno no verão (facilmente se chega aos 45 graus e até mais). Mas neve... Muitoooo raro... Será que é desta, será???

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ACalado (21 Mar 2017 às 22:55)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Mapa épico...
> Finalmente fechados os vales do Tâmega e Tua! Neve em Chaves e Mirandela!
> Nevão geral em toda a região transmontana!


Mapa épico que não passa disso. A precipitação prevista não vai permitir esses acumulados. 

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## Melga Mike (21 Mar 2017 às 22:58)

cookie disse:


> O meu pai é da zona de Mirandela e com os seus 76 anos diz que nevar lá na aldeia é algo muito mas muito raro. A aldeia é gélida no inverno e um forno no verão (facilmente se chega aos 45 graus e até mais). Mas neve... Muitoooo raro... Será que é desta, será???




Mas o mapa nem tem nada para Mirandela, e não, não será desta


----------



## Orion (21 Mar 2017 às 23:06)

Outro mapa com menos definição.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2017 às 23:24)

A única coisa boa que vejo neste evento são as trovoadas principalmente 5ºf e 6ºf


----------



## Melga Mike (21 Mar 2017 às 23:33)

cookie disse:


> O meu pai é da zona de Mirandela e com os seus 76 anos diz que nevar lá na aldeia é algo muito mas muito raro. A aldeia é gélida no inverno e um forno no verão (facilmente se chega aos 45 graus e até mais). Mas neve... Muitoooo raro... Será que é desta, será???



Mas o testemunho do seu pai é importante, ás vezes quem lê este forum até fica a pensar que neve a cotas baixas era habitual no passado. Não é nem nunca foi ! Se calhar há falta de conversa com pais ou sobretudo avôs que se interessavam por meteorologia



Iceberg disse:


> O tempo que vamos ter nos próximos dias é perfeitamente normal em março.
> Um dos maiores nevões que assisti ao vivo no Planalto Mirandês (cota 700m) foi, há já muitos anos, no dia 2 de abril.
> O meu pai recorda-se, talvez nos anos 50/60, de um nevão na mesma região no dia 2 de maio.



Tem no norte a famosa operação de socorro no início de Março de 1955 na Serra do Gerês, provavelmente dos maiores nevões num século e foi em finais de Fevereiro/inícios de Março. 
http://carris-geres.blogspot.pt/2016/02/a-epopeia-dos-mineiros-dos-carris-no_23.html

Nevar a cotas intermédias em Março e Abril ou até mesmo Maio não é nada estranho, o clima de Portugal tem muita variabilidade mensal por vezes de forma surpreendente pois tanto pode ocorrer um Janeiro primaveril, que até é bastante comum devido às altas pressões continentais, como depois pode ocorrer um Abril ou Maio fresco e desagradável com muita nebulosidade. E como 
refere, nevar ao nível do mar é e sempre foi muito mais raro, é preciso que se juntem uma série de fatores difíceis de se conciliarem no nosso território

Um dos maiores problemas que vejo quando se passeia por este tópico é a forma como se olha para as normais de forma quase religiosa esquecendo-se a variabilidade do nosso clima. 
Olha-se para médias esquecendo o restante que leva às médias, esse resto é apagado e os mais desconhecedores parecem não ter noção dessa variabilidade.

Até há uns 10 anos atrás o IM publicava um grafico de variabilidade que era interessante e que deixou de publicar, era na base trimestral mas gostaria de ver esse tipo de gráficos novamente, de preferência em base mensal, e em cada normal local. Seria um grande abre-olhos!






Julgo que é a própria forma de divulgação da climatologia que está coxa, sobretudo em climas com muita variabilidade como o nosso. Ao lado duma tabela de normais e extremos talvez fosse importante também ter uma tabela em forma de decis por exemplo. 
Aqui choveram 50mm em média no mês X em determinada normal de 30 anos, mas isso pode dizer muito mas também pode não dizer quase nada. Se ao lado existisse outra tabela que indicasse que 10% das vezes choveram 100mm e 20% das vezes choveram 10mm e 30% das vezes choveram 40mm, etc, isso já explicaria outras coisas importantes para além das médias-normais.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2017 às 23:33)

miguel disse:


> A única coisa boa que vejo neste evento são as trovoadas principalmente 5ºf e 6ºf


E a neve na Arrábida?


----------



## Melga Mike (21 Mar 2017 às 23:33)

cookie disse:


> O meu pai é da zona de Mirandela e com os seus 76 anos diz que nevar lá na aldeia é algo muito mas muito raro. A aldeia é gélida no inverno e um forno no verão (facilmente se chega aos 45 graus e até mais). Mas neve... Muitoooo raro... Será que é desta, será???



Mas o testemunho do seu pai é importante, ás vezes quem lê este forum até fica a pensar que neve a cotas baixas era habitual no passado. Não é nem nunca foi ! Se calhar há falta de conversa com pais ou sobretudo avôs que se interessavam por meteorologia



Iceberg disse:


> O tempo que vamos ter nos próximos dias é perfeitamente normal em março.
> Um dos maiores nevões que assisti ao vivo no Planalto Mirandês (cota 700m) foi, há já muitos anos, no dia 2 de abril.
> O meu pai recorda-se, talvez nos anos 50/60, de um nevão na mesma região no dia 2 de maio.



Tem no norte a famosa operação de socorro no início de Março de 1955 na Serra do Gerês, provavelmente dos maiores nevões num século e foi em finais de Fevereiro/inícios de Março. 
http://carris-geres.blogspot.pt/2016/02/a-epopeia-dos-mineiros-dos-carris-no_23.html

Nevar a cotas intermédias em Março e Abril ou até mesmo Maio não é nada estranho, o clima de Portugal tem muita variabilidade mensal por vezes de forma surpreendente pois tanto pode ocorrer um Janeiro primaveril, que até é bastante comum devido às altas pressões continentais, como depois pode ocorrer um Abril ou Maio fresco e desagradável com muita nebulosidade. E como 
refere, nevar ao nível do mar é e sempre foi muito mais raro, é preciso que se juntem uma série de fatores difíceis de se conciliarem no nosso território

Um dos maiores problemas que vejo quando se passeia por este tópico é a forma como se olha para as normais de forma quase religiosa esquecendo-se a variabilidade do nosso clima. 
Olha-se para médias esquecendo o restante que leva às médias, esse resto é apagado e os mais desconhecedores parecem não ter noção dessa variabilidade.

Até há uns 10 anos atrás o IM publicava um grafico de variabilidade que era interessante e que deixou de publicar, era na base trimestral mas gostaria de ver esse tipo de gráficos novamente, de preferência em base mensal, e em cada normal local. Seria um grande abre-olhos!






Julgo que é a própria forma de divulgação da climatologia que está coxa, sobretudo em climas com muita variabilidade como o nosso. Ao lado duma tabela de normais e extremos talvez fosse importante também ter uma tabela em forma de decis por exemplo. 
Aqui choveram 50mm em média no mês X em determinada normal de 30 anos, mas isso pode dizer muito mas também pode não dizer quase nada. Se ao lado existisse outra tabela que indicasse que 10% das vezes choveram 100mm e 20% das vezes choveram 10mm e 30% das vezes choveram 40mm, etc, isso já explicaria outras coisas importantes para além das médias-normais.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2017 às 23:51)

Tiagolco disse:


> E a neve na Arrábida?



Lol mais depressa vejo cair granizo que neve na Arrábida


----------



## Iago (22 Mar 2017 às 08:26)

AEMET atualiza avisos de novo e põe nivel amarelo nas quedas mais baixas (costa) por acumulacão de 2cm.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Mar 2017 às 08:38)

Aí vem elas, aí vem elas...!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mar 2017 às 08:58)

A AEMET ativou aviso amarelo por neve em Ourense Área Metropolitana... vales do Minho e Sil com avisos!


----------



## Iago (22 Mar 2017 às 11:08)

O Corgo, a 430msnm e a 10KM de Lugo capital. Agora mesmo.


----------



## Nando Costa (22 Mar 2017 às 12:22)

Boas. Por aqui à pouco, temporal de chuva e vento como ja não ha memória nesta época do ano. Estava sol e em 5 minutos o céu fechou completamente. Ja apanhei muitas molhas no inverno, mas nenhuma como esta. O tempo anda doído isto vai causar muitos estragos na agricultura. Arrisco a dizer que muitas culturas sobretudo as árvores de fruto poderão estar perdidas.


----------



## dopedagain (22 Mar 2017 às 13:51)

cotas baixissimas no norte da galiza, santiago de compostela. 260m


----------



## criz0r (22 Mar 2017 às 16:00)

Algumas explosões no Atlântico que parecem estar a caminho..


----------



## Norther (22 Mar 2017 às 16:29)

se ao menos essas células entrassem terra a dentro?!! mas pelos modelos elas vão passar junto ao litoral de norte para sul, pode ser que se enganem.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 18:18)

Infelizmente olhando aos modelos de noite quando a cota vai estar mais baixa não haverá precipitação. Mas o modelo WRF que eu acho fantástico em termos de previsão de precipitação tem precipitação amanhã de manhã, depois do frio da madrugada a cota seria baixíssima, vamos ver


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Mar 2017 às 18:39)

Ainda há esperança, pois há convecção no mar, bem perto da costa, e que não me parece que nas próximas 4 horas desapareça "misteriosamente"...


----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 21:07)

O Ipma preve neve para Paredes as 7h de sexta!
Muito improvavel mas....


----------



## Norther (22 Mar 2017 às 23:21)

Pelo modelo europeu entre a meia noite e as 6 da madrugada pode ocorrer precipitação para região da serra da Estrela, vamos ver


----------



## Norther (23 Mar 2017 às 08:04)

Mais uma vez falta precipitação, passou toda praticamente sobre litoral, que pena, pelo menos ja deu pa regalar a vista :-) a ver que da o resto do dia e depois que venha chuvinha para regar mais a terras


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mar 2017 às 09:18)

Está a ser um evento excelente para os amantes da neve! Os estragos na agricultura serão a única coisa a lamentar.
Agora a cota tende a subir, mas ainda pode nevar a cotas relativamente baixas, acima dos 600 metros.

Previsão para 5ª feira, 23.março.2017
INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada,
em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Queda de neve acima de 400/600 metros, sendo acima de 600/800 metros
no litoral Centro e de 800/1000 metros na região Sul.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
Pequena descida de temperatura, em especial da mínima.

IPMA

Validez: jueves, 23 marzo 2017 de 0 a 24 horas (oficial)
* Predicción*


Cubierto tendiendo a nuboso. Lluvias y chubascos generalizados, ocasionalmente con tormenta y que serán de nieve a partir de 400 a 500 metros subiendo la cota a 600-700 metros. Temperaturas sin apenas cambios. Heladas débiles, más intensas en montañas. Viento flojo del suroeste y oeste girando a noroeste y norte.

AEMET


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2017 às 10:19)

Olhando para o satélite, ainda há células com razoável desenvolvimento vertical junto à nossa costa norte.
Se em Esposende já chove bem, será de esperar que as montanhas mais altas do litoral tenham um bom nevão - mas acredito que mais perto da costa neve bem acima dos 800 metros apenas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Mar 2017 às 10:24)

Alguém sabe se nevou na Serra d'Arga?


----------



## dopedagain (23 Mar 2017 às 11:20)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Alguém sabe se nevou na Serra d'Arga?


No facebook vi relatos que tinha. Mas eu daqui não vejo xeta de neve e ela está praticamente a minha frente..


----------



## 1337 (23 Mar 2017 às 15:09)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Alguém sabe se nevou na Serra d'Arga?


Não vi nada branco, deve ser a serra com 820 m mais difícil de ver neve .


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 15:33)

Na próxima madrugada a cota desce novamente aos 400m, mas não haverá precipitação. Curioso no entanto o que o modelo WRF (que eu considero fantástico em termos de precipitação) mete precipitação de manhã cedinho no  Noroeste. A confirmar-se poderemos ter surpresas...


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 17:33)

Os modelos não preveem precipitação no entanto poderá surgir alguma célula localizada de madrugada? Pergunta para os mais entendidos, o que vos parece: Valerá a pena ficar acordado até mais tarde para ver se vejo nevar outra vez (uma vez que a cota de noite vai baixar muito)?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Mar 2017 às 19:40)

Meteofan disse:


> Os modelos não preveem precipitação no entanto poderá surgir alguma célula localizada de madrugada? Pergunta para os mais entendidos, o que vos parece: Valerá a pena ficar acordado até mais tarde para ver se vejo nevar outra vez (uma vez que a cota de noite vai baixar muito)?


Meteofan  não me parece que valha a pena tendo em conta que á precipitação é nula.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mar 2017 às 10:35)

Domingo poderá ser chuvoso:
















Veremos as próximas saídas...


----------



## MSantos (24 Mar 2017 às 10:46)

O evento de Quarta e Quinta acabou por ser muito interessante, ainda mais por ter sido já na Primavera.
Excedeu claramente as minhas expectativas (que eram baixas)! 

Agora poderemos ter, como indicou Davidmp, um evento de chuva generalizada no Sábado e Domingo, vamos acompanhar!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Mar 2017 às 10:56)

Venha lá a chuva, a falta que faz!!!






As temperaturas vão normalizar bastante mas não se vê pelo menos por agora grandes calores... ainda bem!


----------



## Norther (24 Mar 2017 às 11:10)

o GFS a descer as cotas de neve para a Cova da Beira para a próxima noite/ madrugada, cotas de 500m para Covilhã, e alguma precipitação, vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2017 às 15:44)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Mapa épico...
> Finalmente fechados os vales do Tâmega e Tua! Neve em Chaves e Mirandela!
> Nevão geral em toda a região transmontana!



Expectativa vs realidade.






Atenção que o mapa é referente à acumulação de neve no solo.
Muitos foram os lugares onde nevou, mas não pegou ou a altura da mesma foi <1cm. O mapa retrata onde a neve acumulou com uma altura superior a 1cm.

Mais do que 10cm só na região de Castro Laboreiro.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Mar 2017 às 16:23)

Lá está, o mapa era de facto épico! 
Mas esse mapa da realidade parece-me que omite zonas onde acumulou bastante, Carrazeda de Ansiães, Sabrosa, Favaios... a própria cidade de Vila Real... não mostra acumulação na zona da A7... e houve acumulação, etc etc etc... estou equivocado? O mapa da "realidade" não bate com o registos que recebi.
Acho que tanto um como o outro "metem água"!


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2017 às 17:33)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Lá está, o mapa era de facto épico!
> Mas esse mapa da realidade parece-me que omite zonas onde acumulou bastante, Carrazeda de Ansiães, Sabrosa, Favaios... a própria cidade de Vila Real... não mostra acumulação na zona da A7... e houve acumulação, etc etc etc... estou equivocado? O mapa da "realidade" não bate com o registos que recebi.
> Acho que tanto um como o outro "metem água"!



Por acaso estava a ver esses sítios que mencionaste e apesar do mapa não referir acumulações de neve nessas cidades/vilas, em todos esses concelhos há "manchas de neve" em várias aldeias.
Mesmo na A7 há alguns quilómetros onde no mapa tem uma espessura de neve de 1-5cm.

Em Vila Real (cidade) a neve pegou? E nas outras cidades/vilas pegou ou onde pegou foi em aldeias do concelho?
Estava a ver fotografias da página do facebook do Meteo Trás Os Montes, e há muitas fotografias cuja legenda corresponde a aldeias e lugares dos concelhos e não propriamente às cidades/vilas.

Acho que o mapa reflecte bem onde a neve pegou e acumulou e onde não pegou. (Daí a espessura > 1cm).
Claro que se reflectisse onde nevou, as áreas seriam bem maiores.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2017 às 17:52)

AnDré disse:


> Em Vila Real (cidade) a neve pegou?


Em Vila Real (cidade) pegou bem.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Mar 2017 às 18:09)

O mapa da "realidade" não está correcto... assim como o de previsão não estava também... 
Recebi vídeos de panorâmica de vastas áreas em Alijo... São Martinho de Anta... da minha própria aldeia com acumulação... o mapa nada mostra... São os casos mais flagrantes... São mapas! Apenas isso.


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2017 às 19:05)

Não percebo o aviso amarelo do IPMA para esta madrugada... Alguém me explica ao certo que alterações vão acontecer na depressão para justificarem as condições descritas no aviso?


----------



## criz0r (24 Mar 2017 às 19:23)

A grande maioria dos modelos apontam para períodos de chuva a partir precisamente das 19h, seja fraca, moderada ou forte há de tudo.

*GFS*






*WRF*






*Arpége*






*Hirlam*





*AROME*






*ECMWF




*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Mar 2017 às 21:57)

Boa noite! Agora pelo final da tarde, aguaceiro com pancadas a mistura,mas pouca coisa, não deu para matar saudades!
De momento tudo calmo
Sensação térmica demasiado baixa
Sem vento de momento
Temperatura actual: de 6,8 HR: 84%


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2017 às 17:06)

Na run das 12h o GFS retirou alguma precipitação, está em menos de 40 mm para Lisboa.


----------



## Peixoto (25 Mar 2017 às 20:23)

Amigos, será que alguém me pode informar se amanhã neva no Montemuro?
O GFS parece muito instável!!
Obrigado!


----------



## jonas (25 Mar 2017 às 22:18)

Peixoto disse:


> Amigos, será que alguém me pode informar se amanhã neva no Montemuro?
> O GFS parece muito instável!!
> Obrigado!


Da parte da manhã e se houver precipitação, neva.
A partir das 12h a cota vai subir e já não vai nevar mais ( em princípio só nevara na Serra da estrela)


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Mar 2017 às 16:13)

Impecável!!!


----------



## Orion (26 Mar 2017 às 21:47)




----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2017 às 00:12)




----------



## Davidmpb (4 Abr 2017 às 12:15)

O GFS vai ameaçando com alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas para Domingo em especial no interior:














Veremos as próximas saídas, a distancia temporal ainda é grande e tudo pode mudar até lá.


----------



## criz0r (5 Abr 2017 às 16:53)

Portanto, toda aquela quantidade de precipitação que estava a ser modelada pelo GFS (Perto de 40mm) para a AML e região Oeste em apenas 2 dias esfumou-se. Se o mês ficar assim é o 1º Abril seco desde que me conheço como pessoa.
Pessoalmente, não me parece que esta previsão de tempo seco seja duradoura mas dadas as circunstâncias e nestes tempos actuais já me calo muito bem calado.

Estamos então assim a curto prazo:

*GFS*











*ECMWF




*


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Abr 2017 às 16:57)

O GfS já retirou essa instabilidade, eu disse que tudo podia mudar, o mais provável é o tempo continuar seco sabe-se lá até quando.


----------



## criz0r (5 Abr 2017 às 17:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> o mais provável é o tempo continuar seco, sabe-se lá até quando.



Se fosse seco com temperaturas amenas era uma coisa, o meu problema é se começam a surgir estes devaneios:


----------



## joralentejano (5 Abr 2017 às 17:12)

criz0r disse:


> Portanto, toda aquela quantidade de precipitação que estava a ser modelada pelo GFS (Perto de 40mm) para a AML e região Oeste em apenas 2 dias esfumou-se. Se o mês ficar assim é o 1º Abril seco desde que me conheço como pessoa.
> Pessoalmente, não me parece que esta previsão de tempo seco seja duradoura mas dadas as circunstâncias e nestes tempos actuais já me calo muito bem calado.
> 
> Estamos então assim a curto prazo:
> ...


O GFS, apenas prevê precipitação acima das 240h, mas estas previsões já estão assim ainda antes de Março terminar, ou seja, está a ser constantemente adiada, neste momento só prevê precipitação a partir de 19/20, se isto continuar assim será um dos meses de Abril mais secos dos últimos tempos pois mesmo com invernos secos, este mês sempre traz algumas surpresas mas este ano parece que não.


----------



## Orion (5 Abr 2017 às 19:22)

*Average surface air temperatures for March 2017 *(Resumo ECMWF/Copernicus)

http://climate.copernicus.eu/resour...-temperature-analysis/monthly-maps/march-2017


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2017 às 14:49)

Depois de um Inverno quente e seco uma primavera tórrida e seca...vamos no bom caminho de virar deserto...


----------



## jonas (6 Abr 2017 às 15:05)

Os modelos la veem alguma coisa para a pascoa....
Mas segundo a nossa sina nao vai acontecer nada.
Situacao a acompanhar.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Abr 2017 às 00:04)

A situação no Baixo Alentejo continua preocupante para não dizer em todo o Alentejo! Este ano só o Algarve se safa. Andamos nesta dicotomia quando chove a Norte pouco chove a Sul e vice-versa. O Alentejo é o grande lesado que praticamente não beneficia de nenhuma situação.
A safa do Algarve este ano foram 2/3 eventos que foram um verdadeiro milagre! No final do mês passado estive na Andaluzia e o cenário não está muito famoso por lá...vi níveis muito baixos tanto dos cursos de água como das barragens inclusive nas zonas montanhosas de Ronda e Grazalema. Entre Sevilha e Granada tudo muito seco e já se via muita rega em  funcionamento. Entretanto a última frente, que já faz 2 semanas, pouco descarregou por lá. 
Vamos ver como se comportam os próximos tempos que prometem ser secos!


----------



## Norther (7 Abr 2017 às 13:46)

E pelas previsões do ECMWF não vai ser nada famoso os próximos tempos, eu pedia que não chovesse tanto como o ano passado mas também não queria que não chovesse, cada vez mais é do 8 ao 80!!


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Abr 2017 às 14:57)

Quer o ECM, quer o GFS e outros modelos para os próximos tempos não prevêem qualquer precipitação, depois de um inverno seco era só o que faltava termos uma primavera seca também... sei que isto pode mudar de um momento para o outro mas não é o que se prevê.
vamos ver se ainda temos mais alguma rega antes do verão tórrido que está prestes a começar.


----------



## 1337 (7 Abr 2017 às 16:04)

Davidmpb disse:


> Quer o ECM, quer o GFS e outros modelos para os próximos tempos não prevêem qualquer precipitação, depois de um inverno seco era só o que faltava termos uma primavera seca também... sei que isto pode mudar de um momento para o outro mas não é o que se prevê.
> vamos ver se ainda temos mais alguma rega antes do verão tórrido que está prestes a começar.


Mas o ECM para o Domingo de Páscoa mostra qualquer coisa, sempre é algo mais do que "nada".


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Abr 2017 às 16:47)

1337 disse:


> Mas o ECM para o Domingo de Páscoa mostra qualquer coisa, sempre é algo mais do que "nada".


Pois prevê, mas faltam muitos dias e portanto ainda está indefinido.
Como disse isto pode mudar de um momento para o outro, só espero que depois não hajam prejuízos.


----------



## Cesar (8 Abr 2017 às 07:51)

Nada animadoras as previsões para o mes das águas mil.

Vai ficar muito bom para os incendios se não chover antes do Verão.


----------



## qwerl (8 Abr 2017 às 12:42)

O ano passado o grande problema dos incêndios não foi só do verão quente como muitos pensam, foi também da primavera chuvosa que fez o mato crescer em força. Com o verão quente e seco secou a vegetação e os incendiários trataram do resto...

Não se pode pensar que quanto mais chover na Primavera menos incêndios há no Verão...


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Abr 2017 às 12:48)

90% ou mais dos incêndios são causados pela mão humana e não por causas naturais... se  houvesse justiça não haveria de certeza tão número elevado dos mesmos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Abr 2017 às 12:52)

Tenho uma dúvida: Um sensor à sombra e um sensor com radiation shield supostamente deviam dar valores muito semelhantes certo?
Digo isto porque hoje experimentei meter o sensor do LIDL à sombra e está a dar 1,5º a menos do que o sensor da estação com RS artesanal. Qual são as vossas opiniões?

EDIT: Depois de algum tempo a estabilizar a diferença está em 1º. 
22,8º marca o termómetro do LIDL à sombra 23,8º marca a estação com RS artesanal. Uma diferença mínima, qual estará mais correto? Terei de proceder a uma melhoria do RS artesanal para que os valores fiquem iguais?


----------



## Sanxito (8 Abr 2017 às 13:59)

Meteofan disse:


> Tenho uma dúvida: Um sensor à sombra e um sensor com radiation shield supostamente deviam dar valores muito semelhantes certo?
> Digo isto porque hoje experimentei meter o sensor do LIDL à sombra e está a dar 1,5º a menos do que o sensor da estação com RS artesanal. Qual são as vossas opiniões?
> 
> EDIT: Depois de algum tempo a estabilizar a diferença está em 1º.
> 22,8º marca o termómetro do LIDL à sombra 23,8º marca a estação com RS artesanal. Uma diferença mínima, qual estará mais correto? Terei de proceder a uma melhoria do RS artesanal para que os valores fiquem iguais?


Eu penso que numa zona voltada a Norte o valor será sempre mais baixo, uma zona mais fresca que nunca recebe sol e conserva uma porção de ar a uma temperatura mais baixa com um teor de humidade talvez ligeiramente mais alto. Se for numa zona que esteve ao sol e que já está à sombra há pelo menos a hora, essa diferença já não será tão notória. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Abr 2017 às 14:09)

Sanxito disse:


> Eu penso que numa zona voltada a Norte o valor será sempre mais baixo, uma zona mais fresca que nunca recebe sol e conserva uma porção de ar a uma temperatura mais baixa com um teor de humidade talvez ligeiramente mais alto. Se for numa zona que esteve ao sol e que já está à sombra há pelo menos a hora, essa diferença já não será tão notória.
> 
> Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


Troquei o sensor LIDL de sitio agora está num sitio com sombra mas que teve sol toda a manha, e os valores estão quase iguais, apenas 0,2º de diferença. Está portanto aprovado o RS. Andava com duvidas se o RS estava ou não a ser eficaz, creio que agora estão desfeitas. Obrigado pela resposta.


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Abr 2017 às 19:21)

Depois de uns dias ausente estou de volta, mal olho para os modelos é só secura á vista, temperaturas altíssimas para a época e chuva nem vela,isto está bonito está se isto continuar assim será o mês de Abril mais seco de que me lembro enfim.


----------



## 1337 (8 Abr 2017 às 23:13)

Está estabelecido o padrão de Verão muito antes de ele vir, ou mais tarde vai haver mudança que muitos não vão gostar, ou vai continuar e ser uma seca bem grave pelo verão a dentro.


----------



## Agreste (9 Abr 2017 às 21:24)

a quantidade de dias com vento do quadrante este no algarve não deve ter paralelo... pela frente temos mais 10 dias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Abr 2017 às 10:21)

Não sei se deram conta, mas a meteorologia apresentada por meteorologistas voltou aos noticiários da RTP. Hoje vi no canal 1...


----------



## jonas (10 Abr 2017 às 11:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não sei se deram conta, mas a meteorologia apresentada por meteorologistas voltou aos noticiários da RTP. Hoje vi no canal 1...


Sim, deu no bom dia Portugal por volta das 9h


----------



## Nando Costa (10 Abr 2017 às 11:18)

Como esperado, confirma-se hoje, o regresso dos meteorologistas do ipma à televisão pública. Tivemos dois boletins meteorológicos, o primeiro por volta das 8:15h e o segundo por volta das 9:20h, no programa "Bom dia Portugal". A apresentação esteve a cargo da meteorologista Margarida Gonçalves, que hoje se estreou na apresentação do tempo. Espero também o regresso das meteorologistas Teresa Abrantes e Maria João Frada, que foram as que me deixaram mais saudades. Está reposta a normalidade, no que à rigorosa informação meteorológica concerne. Já não era sem tempo. Bem haja IPMA e RTP.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Abr 2017 às 12:26)

Agreste disse:


> a quantidade de dias com vento do quadrante este no algarve não deve ter paralelo... pela frente temos mais 10 dias.


A tendência para levante já vem desde o Verão. Durante o Outono/Inverno contribuiu para termos precipitação na média mas que não se extrapola a todas as regiões. Não fosse isso e estávamos em seca! A partir de agora o levante só trás seca e bom tempo! Para o Algarve em particular até tras alguma humidade e temperaturas amenas mas para o resto do país é um problema.


----------



## 1337 (10 Abr 2017 às 14:22)

Poderá mesmo chover na Sexta e no Sábado e ninguém falou sobre isso, que estranho anda este espaço


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2017 às 15:09)

1337 disse:


> Poderá mesmo chover na Sexta e no Sábado e ninguém falou sobre isso, que estranho anda este espaço



Quinta e Sexta se bem que é mais Quinta, Sábado não vejo nenhuma chuva. Mas como são aguaceiros convetivos é uma lotaria


----------



## Snifa (10 Abr 2017 às 17:18)

*Prepare o guarda-chuva:  Mau tempo regressa antes da Páscoa*

O domingo de Páscoa será antecedido pelo regresso da chuva, acompanhado de descida da temperatura, em Portugal continental, entre quinta e sábado, segundo previsões hoje divulgadas pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

Em declarações à Lusa, a meteorologista do IPMA Ângela Lourenço disse que existe a possibilidade de queda de chuva nas regiões norte e centro, na quinta e sexta-feira, estendendo-se ao Alto Alentejo no sábado.

a quinta-feira, a temperatura máxima no litoral oeste poderá descer significativamente, para entre 22ºC e 24ºC, e manter-se nestes valores até sábado.

No domingo de Páscoa estão previstas algumas nuvens, que se irão dissipando ao longo do dia, assinalou Ângela Lourenço, acrescentando que poderá haver uma ligeira subida da temperatura.

Para segunda-feira, o IPMA antecipa, para o continente, pouca nebulosidade e o regresso do tempo quente, com as temperaturas máximas a rondar os 27ºC e os 28ºC.

No arquipélago da Madeira, o tempo continuará, no período pascal, seco, com algumas nuvens, vento fraco e sem variações significativas na temperatura, com a mínima a oscilar entre os 14ºC e os 17ºC e a máxima entre os 18ºC e os 22ºC.

A meteorologista Ângela Lourenço alerta, no entanto, para temperaturas mais baixas nas zonas montanhosas da ilha da Madeira, com máximas de 14ºC a 16ºC e mínimas de 3ºC a 9ºC.


https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ification&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=773838

Vem aí o mau tempo...


----------



## criz0r (10 Abr 2017 às 18:15)

Essas condições de mau tempo vão ser mesmo muito adversas.. estou com algum receio.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Abr 2017 às 18:36)

criz0r disse:


> Essas condições de mau tempo vão ser mesmo muito adversas.. estou com algum receio.


Na parte que me toca, já estou aterrorizado com os 2mm previstos até sábado... ainda vou ter de tirar o guarda-chuva do pó...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2017 às 20:37)

Possas, tantos dias para chover, vai logo chover no fim de semana prolongado, agora vem aí os fins de semana prolongados e a treta do tempo nesses dias.   

Quando, chegar Maio e eu tiver 1 semana de férias, vai chover como no ano passado, ja estou a mentalizar-me nisso.


----------



## Orion (10 Abr 2017 às 22:24)




----------



## cookie (10 Abr 2017 às 22:28)

O fim de semana de Páscoa é sempre assim! 6a feira santa e sábado de cinzas são tradicionalmente dias frescos, cinzentos e com alguma chuva à mistura. No domingo de Páscoa há sempre melhoria.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (10 Abr 2017 às 22:39)

Mas onde andam a ver chuva sexta e Sábado?? Não vejo nada por muito que tente ver uns pingos...


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Abr 2017 às 11:02)

Também não vejo chuva para os próximos dias:





Esta é a previsão do GfS até ao final do dia de sábado em relação á quantidade de precipitação, os outros modelos também não apontam nada e a ocorrer algo será muito localizado, portanto a secura vai manter-se e eu a pensar que pelas notícias vinha aí mau tempo...


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2017 às 11:14)

Finalmente alguma chuva para quinta-feira...venha ela:


----------



## Microburst (11 Abr 2017 às 11:37)

Mas chuva para quem? O IPMA já tirou as "peneiras" e dá a continuação do tempo seco e temperaturas amenas, pelo menos para a região da AML e sul.


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2017 às 11:42)

Microburst disse:


> Mas chuva para quem? O IPMA já tirou as "peneiras" e dá a continuação do tempo seco e temperaturas amenas, pelo menos para a região da AML e sul.



Portugal não é só a AML nem o Sul,  na previsão para quinta-feira, o IPMA fala na  possibilidade de alguma chuva.

Esta previsão ainda vai ser actualizada hoje:

Previsão para 5ª feira, 13.abril.2017

Períodos de céu muito nublado, sendo por nuvens altas na região Sul.
*Possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada no interior
das regiões Norte e Centro.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se fraco a moderado
(10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste a partir da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Descida da temperatura máxima, mais significativa no litoral oeste.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Ângela Lourenço/Patrícia Gomes.

INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 10 de abril de 2017 às 11:9 UTC


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Abr 2017 às 11:48)

é precipitação convetiva e sempre algo localizado se ocorrer, portanto a meu ver não faz sentido ouvir as barbaridades que se ouviram nas notícias que vinha aí mau tempo para todo o país...


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2017 às 13:09)

Previsão actualizada do IPMA:

Previsão para 5ª feira, 13.abril.2017

Períodos de céu muito nublado, sendo por nuvens altas na região Sul.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada no
interior das regiões Norte e Centro.*
Vento fraco inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se fraco a moderado
(10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste a partir da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Descida da temperatura máxima, mais significativa no litoral oeste.

Atualizado a 11 de abril de 2017 às 11:21 UTC


Previsão para 6ª feira, 14.abril.2017

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva no litoral Norte
e Centro até meio da tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima, em especial nas regiões do
interior.

METEOROLOGISTA: Madalena Rodrigues.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 11 de abril de 2017 às 11:21 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## miguel (11 Abr 2017 às 13:29)

So vejo aguaceiros muito localizados no Interior Norte e Centro na Quinta, de resto 0 até Segunda... o IPMA  a enganar os jornalecos ou são os jornalecos que inventam as suas próprias previsões...


----------



## sauran (11 Abr 2017 às 13:30)

Neve para 21 de Abril? 

Enviado do meu XT1562 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (11 Abr 2017 às 13:38)

Snifa disse:


> Portugal não é só a AML nem o Sul,  na previsão para quinta-feira, o IPMA fala na  possibilidade de alguma chuva.
> 
> Esta previsão ainda vai ser actualizada hoje:
> 
> ...



E que parte é que da frase "... pelo menos para a região da AML e sul" é que não percebeu? Geograficamente fui bem preciso excluindo as restantes regiões ou não?


----------



## Snifa (11 Abr 2017 às 13:47)

Microburst disse:


> E que parte é que da frase "... pelo menos para a região da AML e sul" é que não percebeu? Geograficamente fui bem preciso excluindo as restantes regiões ou não?



Microburst disse: ↑
*Mas chuva para quem?*

ora a explicação está na minha resposta...

Chuva para quem? *Talvez *no Interior Norte/Centro? Também fui bem explicito... ou não?


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Abr 2017 às 14:03)

O pessoal têm que começar já a tomar uns calmantes ,já estou haver muita gente nervosa  nesta altura do campeonato...calma rapaziada .


----------



## MSantos (11 Abr 2017 às 15:17)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> O pessoal têm que começar já a tomar uns calmantes ,já estou haver muita gente nervosa  nesta altura do campeonato...calma rapaziada .



As quezílias entre membros aqui no MeteoPT são sempre inversamente proporcionais à quantidade de chuva prevista! 

cAAlmex pessoal!


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Abr 2017 às 15:38)

MSantos disse:


> As quezílias entre membros aqui no MeteoPT são sempre inversamente proporcionais à quantidade de chuva prevista!
> 
> cAAlmex pessoal!


Bem visto!


----------



## Microburst (11 Abr 2017 às 16:09)

Microburst disse:


> Mas chuva para quem? O IPMA já tirou as "peneiras" e dá a continuação do tempo seco e temperaturas amenas, pelo menos para a região da AML e sul.



Para mim não há quezília ou querela alguma. Fui bem explícito na minha afirmação, afirmação que era só isso mesmo, uma afirmação, um desabafo, e não algo dirigido a alguém. Se alguém retirou algo do contexto não fui certamente eu, e para mim este assunto está encerrado. Disse que a chuva nada irá querer com a região da Área Metropolitana de Lisboa e região sul, penso não ter dito nenhum disparate atendendo às últimas previsões e depois do anúncio maciço (disparatado mais uma vez) na comunicação social que o fim-de-semana da Páscoa ia ser chuvoso e fresco. Pelo menos para aqui não me parece que venha a ser.

Posso ter afirmado a minha frustração pois, muito sinceramente, não gosto de estar a sentir na pele 28ºC a dia 11 de Abril, pese embora isso esteja muito longe de ser algo inédito. Sou alguém que consulta o fórum diariamente, participa esporadicamente é verdade, e estou muito longe das lutas e contendas que por aqui existem, seja porque razões forem, e que muito francamente nenhum sentido fazem. Mas isso é apenas e somente a natureza humana.

As minhas desculpas a quem se tenha sentido afectado por isso.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Abr 2017 às 16:58)

*Prepare o chapéu de chuva: o mau tempo regressa antes da Páscoa*
11/4/2017, 11:57114
O domingo de Páscoa será antecedido pelo regresso da chuva, acompanhado de descida da temperatura, em Portugal continental, entre quinta-feira e sábado.






No domingo de Páscoa estão previstas algumas nuvens que se irão dissipando ao longo do dia

O domingo de Páscoa será antecedido pelo regresso da chuva, acompanhado de descida da temperatura, em Portugal continental, entre quinta e sábado, segundo previsões divulgadas na segunda-feira pelo Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

Em declarações à Lusa, a meteorologista do IPMA Ângela Lourenço disse que existe a possibilidade de queda de chuva nas regiões norte e centro, na quinta e sexta-feira, estendendo-se ao Alto Alentejo no sábado. Na quinta-feira, a temperatura máxima no litoral oeste poderá descer significativamente, para entre 22ºC e 24ºC, e manter-se nestes valores até sábado.


No domingo de Páscoa estão previstas algumas nuvens, que se irão dissipando ao longo do dia, assinalou Ângela Lourenço, acrescentando que poderá haver uma ligeira subida da temperatura.

Para segunda-feira, o IPMA antecipa, para o continente, pouca nebulosidade e o regresso do tempo quente, com as temperaturas máximas a rondar os 27ºC e os 28ºC.

No arquipélago da Madeira, o tempo continuará, no período pascal, seco, com algumas nuvens, vento fraco e sem variações significativas na temperatura, com a mínima a oscilar entre os 14ºC e os 17ºC e a máxima entre os 18ºC e os 22ºC.

A meteorologista Ângela Lourenço alerta, no entanto, para temperaturas mais baixas nas zonas montanhosas da ilha da Madeira, com máximas de 14ºC a 16ºC e mínimas de 3ºC a 9ºC.
http://observador.pt/2017/04/11/prepare-o-chapeu-de-chuva-o-mau-tempo-regressa-antes-da-pascoa/


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Abr 2017 às 20:10)

OFF-TOPIC:
Alguém está com dificuldade a aceder ao Weather Underground? 
Não consigo aceder desde as 11h da manhã.


----------



## Célia Salta (14 Abr 2017 às 21:45)

Sabes-se que o tempo está muito interessante quando esta aba não tem posts novos desde terça


----------



## Cesar (15 Abr 2017 às 00:06)

Boas isto tá mesmo mau sempre a adiar da chuva, já não á Abril águas mil, enfim.


----------



## Cesar (15 Abr 2017 às 00:10)

Uma boa noticia para os amantes da meteorologia, o regresso dos meteorologistas á RTP, uma boa ideia.


----------



## Goku (15 Abr 2017 às 19:10)

Cesar disse:


> Boas isto tá mesmo mau sempre a adiar da chuva, já não á Abril águas mil, enfim.



Acho que é mais "Abril águas a mil".


----------



## Goku (15 Abr 2017 às 19:18)

Não foi há 2 anos atras que o mês de Abril foi seco e quente?


----------



## Snifa (16 Abr 2017 às 11:48)

Bom dia,

alguma instabilidade prevista pelo IPMA, em especial nas regiões do interior Norte/Centro e a começar já amanhã, isto devido ao surgimento de uma cut off a Oeste de Portugal e melhor visível nas cartas do GFS.

Vai ser a habitual "lotaria", com algumas regiões a verem aguaceiros/trovoadas e outras ao lado pouco ou nada..






Previsão para 2ª feira, 17.abril.2017

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando-se geralmente muito
nublado e com neblina ou nevoeiro no litoral a norte do cabo Raso
até ao início da manhã, que tenderá a persistir na faixa costeira
da região Centro até ao final da manhã. *A partir da tarde nas zonas
montanhosas do interior Norte e Centro, aumento temporário de
nebulosidade com condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros
e trovoadas, dispersos.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (20 a 30 km/h),
de leste nas terras altas da região Norte até ao início da manhã,
e de noroeste no litoral oeste a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima no litoral a norte do cabo
Raso.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, aumentando temporariamente de
nebulosidade por nuvens altas a partir da tarde.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante norte,
tornando-se moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste a partir da tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos de maior
nebulosidade até ao início da manhã.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando temporariamente moderado
(15 a 25 km/h) de noroeste durante a tarde.
Neblina matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

_ESTADO DO MAR:_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16/17ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de su-sueste inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 18/19ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 16 de abril de 2017 às 5:22 UTC


Previsão para 3ª feira, 18.abril.2017

Períodos de céu muito nublado, apresentando-se em geral pouco
nublado no Algarve.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada nas
regiões do interior Norte e Centro durante a tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante norte, soprando
moderado (15 a 30 km/h) nas terras altas e em especial na região
Sul.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima, em especial na região Sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões do interior.

Atualizado a 16 de abril de 2017 às 10:0 UTC


Previsão para 4ª feira, 19.abril.2017

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada nas regiões
Norte e Centro, em especial no interior e durante a tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste, tornando-se
a partir do final da tarde moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h), com rajadas
até 65 km/h, nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Nas terras altas, vento forte (40 a 55 km/h) do quadrante leste, sendo
do quadrante sul na região Sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima no Algarve.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Joana Sanches.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 16 de abril de 2017 às 10:0 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2017 às 11:27)

*Trovoadas e Muita chuva, regressam a Portugal*

Segunda 17 Abril  *15927 ações*







Os Portugueses que se preparem, pois a chuva vai regressar a Portugal já a partir da próxima semana. Segundo o Instituto de *Metrologia*, a *partir de Quarta-Feira é declarado o alerta Amarelo*. Trovoadas, chuva intensa e ventos fortes *com mais de 250 km/hora* vão atingir as zonas Norte e Centro do País. O Algarve vai sentir a chuva embora em menos intensidade. *O Instituto de Meteorologia adverte às pessoas que evitem de sair de casa na próxima quarta-feira até novas indicações.* *As autoridades esperam uma das maiores tempestades dos últimos anos no País. O receio de Tsunamis esta na ordem do medo e urgência para as autoridades Portuguesas.*


Só espero que as pessoas percebam que é uma notícia falsa e sem qualquer sentido...mas como há muito " ignorante" em Meteorologia cá em Portugal e  que " come tudo" o que lê nas notícias...já não sei.. , o que é certo é que já leva milhares de partilhas...



http://www.24hnoticias.com/58f3526a9392f/trovoadas-e-muita-chuva-regressam-a-portugal.html


----------



## srr (17 Abr 2017 às 11:33)

Muito bom , é preciso dar um murro na mesa, para agitar as aguas.

Parabens Snifa, é de Facto uma Vergonha .


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2017 às 13:01)

Quem faz essas merdas de sites de mentiras devia ser preso...


----------



## MSantos (17 Abr 2017 às 13:17)

Snifa disse:


> *Trovoadas e Muita chuva, regressam a Portugal*
> 
> Segunda 17 Abril  *15927 ações*
> 
> ...



O pior é que muita gente vai acreditar...


----------



## Snifa (17 Abr 2017 às 13:20)

É que nem souberam escrever bem a "notícia", com ventos de mais de 250 Km/h, apenas um alerta amarelo?? 

O receio de tsunamis? Mas vai ser uma tempestade ou terramoto ? 

O problema destas "notícias " de brincadeira é que podem ser levadas a sério por pessoas menos informadas em Meteorologia, e assim contribuir mais para a "ignorância"..


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Abr 2017 às 17:52)

Snifa disse:


> É que nem souberam escrever bem a "notícia", com ventos de mais de 250 Km/h, apenas um alerta amarelo??
> 
> O receio de tsunamis? Mas vai ser uma tempestade ou terramoto ?
> 
> O problema destas "notícias " de brincadeira é que podem ser levadas a sério por pessoas menos informadas em Meteorologia, e assim contribuir mais para a "ignorância"..


E ainda por cima há mesmo a possibilidade de virem umas trovoadas. Muita gente ao ver tal a acontecer vai começar a preparar-se para o pior.


----------



## Cesar (17 Abr 2017 às 18:39)

Já ca faz falta uns dias de chuva.


----------



## dahon (18 Abr 2017 às 14:06)

Eu considero isto uma caricatura a......



Snifa disse:


> *Trovoadas e Muita chuva, regressam a Portugal*
> 
> Segunda 17 Abril  *15927 ações*
> 
> ...




.........a isto. Nem chamo de noticias.



Davidmpb disse:


> *Prepare o chapéu de chuva: o mau tempo regressa antes da Páscoa*
> 11/4/2017, 11:57114
> O domingo de Páscoa será antecedido pelo regresso da chuva, acompanhado de descida da temperatura, em Portugal continental, entre quinta-feira e sábado.
> 
> ...





O que me perturba mais é a chamada "goela aberta" há uma grande percentagem da população que engole tudo o que vê e ouve na internet e na comunicação social. Sem qualquer tipo de espirito critico para no mínimo dos mínimos verificar a fonte da noticia.


----------



## criz0r (18 Abr 2017 às 15:56)

Depois de uma semana inteira sempre a levar com notícias de mau tempo e dos próprios familiares ludibriados pelos mídia a questionarem-me se de facto iria ser assim tão mau, acho que me vacinei. 
Já era finalmente altura de acabarem com isto, qualquer dia temos a história do Pedro e o Lobo e depois ai a brincadeira vai ser a valer.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Abr 2017 às 16:43)

Uma amiga no face partilhou esta "noticia"
Enfim.


----------



## jonas (21 Abr 2017 às 22:22)

O ECM ve alguma instabilidade nas proximas 240h.
O GFS nao ve quase nada...


----------



## 1337 (21 Abr 2017 às 22:26)

Uma coisa é certa, com tanta energia (calor), mais dia menos dia isto vai ter de explodir


----------



## david 6 (22 Abr 2017 às 23:06)

começar a entrar no modo desespero, que costumo entrar no Verão, mas desta vez é pior porque estamos em altura que ainda chove... no Verão já estou um pouco habituado


----------



## Orion (22 Abr 2017 às 23:13)




----------



## david 6 (24 Abr 2017 às 02:06)

será luz ao fundo do túnel? quer o GFS quer o ECM metem precipitação no final da semana e fim de semana, mas como tem sido ultimamente não vou criar esperanças nenhumas, só quando falta uns 2 dias


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Abr 2017 às 09:17)

joralentejano disse:


> O GFS e o ECM prevêem algo muito interessante para o final desta semana, será desta? Espero que sim.



@joralentejano o Rei Santo gosta muito de chuva 

Acredito que, depois de tantos adiamentos, quer o GFS, quer o ECM irão finalmente acertar na previsão 
Apesar de estar algo ausente do fórum, há uma constatação que gostaria de compartilhar convosco: os últimos meses são o exemplo claro que, em termos climáticos, alguma coisa está a mudar. 
Sei que haverá quem rebata esta opinião com estudos e análises científicas, dizendo que nada está a mudar e que são só ideias de leigos... Para mim, o que interessa é aquilo que a minha experiência de vida me diz.


----------



## Iceberg (24 Abr 2017 às 10:13)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @joralentejano o Rei Santo gosta muito de chuva
> 
> Acredito que, depois de tantos adiamentos, quer o GFS, quer o ECM irão finalmente acertar na previsão
> Apesar de estar algo ausente do fórum, há uma constatação que gostaria de compartilhar convosco: *os últimos meses são o exemplo claro que, em termos climáticos, alguma coisa está a mudar*.
> Sei que haverá quem rebata esta opinião com estudos e análises científicas, dizendo que nada está a mudar e que são só ideias de leigos... Para mim, o que interessa é aquilo que a minha experiência de vida me diz.



Queres especificar por favor? Para podermos aprofundar o debate...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Abr 2017 às 10:30)

De acordo com os modelos principais gfs e ecm podemos ter uma boa rega para o centro e sul nos dias 28,29 e 30, espero bem que não tirem e que estamos na altura de umas boas trovoadas .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Abr 2017 às 15:22)

Com tanto power(calor) vai ter que rebentar umas belas trovoadas ⛈ em maio .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Abr 2017 às 17:03)

Estou a gostar desta saída do gfs está melhor que a outra , queres ver que vamos ter um Maio cheio de trovoadas .


----------



## joralentejano (24 Abr 2017 às 18:28)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @joralentejano o Rei Santo gosta muito de chuva
> 
> Acredito que, depois de tantos adiamentos, quer o GFS, quer o ECM irão finalmente acertar na previsão
> Apesar de estar algo ausente do fórum, há uma constatação que gostaria de compartilhar convosco: os últimos meses são o exemplo claro que, em termos climáticos, alguma coisa está a mudar.
> Sei que haverá quem rebata esta opinião com estudos e análises científicas, dizendo que nada está a mudar e que são só ideias de leigos... Para mim, o que interessa é aquilo que a minha experiência de vida me diz.


Umas vezes sim outras não, já fiz a caminhada com temperaturas de 30ºC e outras vezes com chuva e frio. Pode ser que este ano faça um milagre e nos dê alguma chuva porque senão chegamos ao final deste mês sem ver um pingo. Pelo menos, os modelos estão a insistir, coisa que já não se via à algum tempo.


Iceberg disse:


> Queres especificar por favor? Para podermos aprofundar o debate...


Penso que o que o @Dias Miguel quis dizer é que o clima está a mudar e que este ano tem sido um bom exemplo disso. Concordo mas haverá sempre alguém que diz que não é verdade. Para mim este inverno/primavera já nos mostrou o que poderá vir a ser o nosso futuro clima isto porque foi muito à base de extremos. Chovia em 3/4 dias a média dos meses e depois ficava o resto do mês sem chover e para além disso era muito mal distribuída, numas zonas chovia mais de 40mm e outras ficavam a 0. Nas temperaturas, ultimamente já passamos do inverno para o verão e praticamente já não temos meias estações e tanto o outono passado como esta primavera estão a ser a prova disso!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Abr 2017 às 22:13)

Malta o ecm está a prever temperaturas elevadas depois do evento que se aproxima , se isso acontecer  certamente teríamos mais de 30 graus pela certa .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Abr 2017 às 22:15)

Teriamos os primeiros 35 graus no Alentejo .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 10:06)

Este mês de abril estragou o belo mês de março que tivemos , se isto continuar pelo verão adentro então a seca vai aumentar de intensidade nas regiões do centro e sul , já não basta o verão muito quente que tivemos no ano passado não quero ter outro verão tão quente como o do ano passado , mas prontos nunca se sabe.


----------



## jonas (25 Abr 2017 às 10:22)

O GFS cortou  na precipitacao e pos temperatura ainda mais elevadas a seguir ao evento...o ECM nao preve temperatura tao altas a seguir ao evento(esperemos que acerte), pois 30-35 graus e muito calor


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 10:40)

jonas disse:


> O GFS cortou  na precipitacao e pos temperatura ainda mais elevadas a seguir ao evento...o ECM nao preve temperatura tao altas a seguir ao evento(esperemos que acerte), pois 30-35 graus e muito calor




O ecm hoje está a prever um bom cenário para maio , o gfs é que está pior que o ecm .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 10:44)

O gfs e que está prever temperaturas já muito elevadas logo a abrir o Maio com temperaturas da ordem dos 34 graus em algumas zonas isto vai de mal a pior esperemos que o ecm acerte pois o ecm e um bom modelo a médio e longo prazo .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 11:52)

Este calor todo vai dar num maio cheio de trovoadas espero um maio mais quente que o do ano passado mas mais convectivo , com mais trovoadas .


----------



## david 6 (25 Abr 2017 às 15:04)

já vi isto melhor... davam chuva na sexta com trovoadas no sábado, só já vejo a chuva na sexta, pelo menos falo para a minha zona, veremos


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2017 às 15:15)

david 6 disse:


> já vi isto melhor... davam chuva na sexta com trovoadas no sábado, só já vejo a chuva na sexta, pelo menos falo para a minha zona, veremos


Acho que é geral, para aqui também já só se prevê chuva sexta e na madrugada de sábado e a quantidade tem vindo a ser diminuída, chegou a ser quase 50mm e agora já é 22mm e duvido que se fique por aqui.  Entretanto, nesta última saída o GFS cortou no calor que previa para depois do evento, veremos as próximas, só espero que corte como corta na precipitação mas aquilo que menos falta faz é aquilo que vem sempre em força, enfim.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Abr 2017 às 15:21)

Se calhar vamos ter 2 dias de chuva, sexta e sábado e a seguir volta a secura... chove 1 ou 2 dias e depois está semanas sem chover, para já também não vejo calor significativo para a época do ano.
Veremos as próximas saídas.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2017 às 15:25)

Davidmpb disse:


> Se calhar vamos ter 2 dias de chuva, sexta e sábado e a seguir volta a secura... chove 1 ou 2 dias e depois está semanas sem chover, para já também não vejo calor significativo para a época do ano.
> Veremos as próximas saídas.


Basta vir 1 ou 2 dias com vento de leste forte para estragar aquilo que a chuva fez e a isto se resumiu este inverno. O facto de já não haver quase água é devido à lestada porque se não fosse isso se calhar a situação estava um pouco melhor.


----------



## joselamego (25 Abr 2017 às 15:29)

Ao ver os modelos vejo apenas umas chuvas sexta e sábado....Mas ao menos o calor vai abrandar ...Ao menos isso !

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2017 às 16:35)




----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 17:13)

E prontos já nem há chuva para lisboa as tantas já nem há chuva para ninguém , esta saída do gfs está a ser um balde de água fria já nem há chuva para o litoral isto vai de mal a pior se isto continuar então vamos ter sérios problemas no verão continuamos a procurar recordes quer no inverno quer no verão , mais um ano muito quente agora todos os anos são quentes , queres ver que vou terminar a zeros este abril .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 17:20)

Eu nem vou terminar o abril com 1mm , esta  primavera ainda está a ser pior que a de 2015 e vamos ter um verão quente .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 17:21)

Vamos lá ver se ainda temos umas regas antes do verão tórrido que está prestes a começar .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 17:23)

Já nem tenho esperanças para esta primavera , vai ser a maior seca queres ver .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 17:36)

O gfs carrega no calor e  muito chegamos a Maio e vamos aos 35 graus querem ver .


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Abr 2017 às 17:40)

É o fim do mundo em cuecas na estremadura!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 17:51)

Afinal não é 35 graus e mais de 35 graus vai aos 37 graus no Alentejo em maio .


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2017 às 17:56)

Lá se foi a chuva quase toda para grande parte do país, aqui ainda se safa mas está mesmo no limite. Não me admira nada que nas próximas saídas vá tudo para Espanha e já nem o sul sai beneficiado.
Volta a carregar no calor, a distância temporal é muita e de certeza que vai mudar mas aqui fica este mapa já bem tórrido, pelo andar da carruagem deve ser a repetição de 2015 quando Beja chegou aos 40ºC em pleno mês de Maio.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 17:58)

Joralentejano as tantas até deve ultrapassar os 40 graus Beja este ano em maio .


----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2017 às 18:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Lá se foi a chuva quase toda para grande parte do país, aqui ainda se safa mas está mesmo no limite.
















Ainda há alguma incerteza nos modelos. É esperar mais 1 ou 2 dias.

Obviamente que o mau de uns é o bom de outros 








Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Já nem tenho esperanças para esta primavera , vai ser a maior seca queres ver .





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Afinal não é 35 graus e mais de 35 graus vai aos 37 graus no Alentejo em maio .





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Joralentejano as tantas até deve ultrapassar os 40 graus Beja este ano em maio .



Calma e respira fundo


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 18:20)

Orion mas é que esta saída do gfs foi um grande balde de água fria , esperemos pela saída do ecm mas isto está a ficar muito mau , se isto continuar neste caminho chegamos ao verão com seca severa se continuar assim , o escudo de Lisboa está ativo .


----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2017 às 18:32)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Orion mas é que esta saída do gfs foi um grande balde de água fria , esperemos pela saída do ecm mas isto está a ficar muito mau , se isto continuar neste caminho chegamos ao verão com seca severa se continuar assim , o escudo de Lisboa está ativo .



Quanto ao 'escudo de Lisboa' de vez em quando escrevo que se o GEM acertasse ele seria o meu modelo favorito. Decerto concordarás comigo 










No que concerne ao GFS o centro-sul poderá ter chuva daqui a 3 dias. Amanhã haverá mais certezas. A 120 horas fiz referência aos vários modelos porque pequenas diferenças nas posições dos sistemas podem ter algumas diferenças relevantes para o litoral norte.

Óbvio que dificilmente Abril será um mês extremamente chuvoso mas daí extrapolar que a primavera está despachada é um bocado precoce. Chuvas tardias até seriam bem-vindas no que concerne aos incêndios. É esperar para ver.

Quanto ao calor, nada a fazer. Com 60% de probabilidade de ocorrência de El Niño dificilmente o forno vai ser brando. 

Só com uma idade do gelo é que PT ficará chuvoso 



> "Our study clearly shows that when the tropical rain belt was positioned more southerly than normal during the Little Ice Age, the NAO index tended to be negative, so that central Europe was exposed to cold spells," says Lechleitner. But when the tropical rain belt is positioned more to the north, the NAO index is positive.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 18:36)

Bem o modelo ecm e mais alguns continuam a prever chuva para aqui mas já tive mais esperanças e eu já vi isto melhor e pelo andar que estamos a ter dificilmente vamos ter um verão fresco mas nunca se sabe isto da muitas voltas mas dificilmente o calor vai ser desligado no verão .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 18:42)

Orion até tens razão porque ainda temos maio pela frente tivemos um bom mês de março este mês de abril os índices de água no solo devem ter baixado bem ainda estou com esperanças para maio mas já vi isto melhor agora resta esperar pela próxima saída  do ecm vamos ver o que nos diz que não seja como esta saída gfs senão vai tudo por água a baixo .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 19:02)

Se concretizar-se as temperaturas que estão a ser previstas para o início de maio então muitas pessoas irão para a praia , quando o calor começa não é para brincadeiras e o gfs delira em relação ao calor no verão e ao frio no inverno.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 19:58)

E prontos o ecm segui-o gfs com bastante calor a partir do início do maio a primavera já está perdida eu bem dizia .


----------



## jonas (25 Abr 2017 às 20:01)

E prontos mais uma onda de calor, ao menos vai chover um pouco no fim de semana (finalmente vai chover)!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 20:08)

jonas disse:


> E prontos mais uma onda de calor, ao menos vai chover um pouco no fim de semana (finalmente vai chover)!



Se isto continuar teremos uma grande onda de calor já em maio e vamos para a praia mais cedo enfim nada chuva continuamos numa saga de recordes , este abril deve ser dos mais quentes ou o mais quente o mais seco já ninguém lhe tira , o próximo mês de maio promete ser bem quente bem mais quente que este mês maio deve ser o mais quente de todos enfim e o clima que temos nos tempos antigos isto era tudo diferente agora é seca para todo o lado .


----------



## Agreste (25 Abr 2017 às 20:08)

maio será chuvoso...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 20:12)

Agreste disse:


> maio será chuvoso...




Dificilmente isto mudará de padrão , mesmo que venha a chuva deste fim de semana não acredito que seja suficiente para mudar o padrão isto agora dificilmente o anticiclone vai sair daqui mas pode ser que tenhamos um maio instável e chuvoso isto está muito mau estou a ver como vai ser o boletim meteorológico de abril .


----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2017 às 20:30)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> o clima que temos nos tempos antigos isto era tudo diferente agora é seca para todo o lado .



O tempo muda, sim, mas é preciso ter cuidado para não mitificar irrealisticamente a meteorologia passada


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 20:54)

Mas nos tempos antigos nós tínhamos umas chuvas bem distribuídas e mais temporais enquanto agora só chove dois dias ou três e depois semanas de secura isto está muito mudado mas mesmo muito .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 20:58)

A madeira está em alerta laranja aqui nem um alerta amarelo este mês .


----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2017 às 21:07)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Mas nos tempos antigos nós tínhamos umas chuvas bem distribuídas



Não é bem assim.






A precipitação em PT continental é bastante variável.

Quanto às secas há mais aqui  https://www.uc.pt/fluc/nicif/riscos/Documentacao/Territorium/T17_artg/04Territorium_27-34.pdf

Não sou grande fã da teoria da compensação meteorológica mas não me parece plausível que PT entre num ciclo de seca eterna. Mas pode acontecer, quem sabe? Os desertos expandem e contraem.


----------



## Nando Costa (25 Abr 2017 às 22:58)

Agreste disse:


> maio será chuvoso...



Não me parece. Queria muito acreditar nisso, mas os principais modelos não estão apontar para esse cenário, além disso acho difícil haver uma mudança de padrão nesta altura, mas claro não é impossível. Para mim chuva a sério só em setembro, infelizmente. A confirmar-se espera-nos um verão daqueles, mas pode ser que não.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Abr 2017 às 23:06)

O ECMWF não está a ir atrás do GFS e insiste num bom evento, portanto mais calminha a tirar conclusões.
Meteograma para Lisboa:


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Abr 2017 às 23:19)

O gfs já tirou tudo  e o Nando costa tem razão , dificilmente mudará de padrão em maio pode ser que tenhamos uma mudança mas é difícil e infelizmente tenho um feeling que este verão será quente penso que termos um verão daqueles pode ser que esteja errado mas é o que é mais provável de acontecer.


----------



## Agreste (25 Abr 2017 às 23:31)

se vamos para el niño o verão será instável... o anticiclone dos açores vai estar longe daqui.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2017 às 23:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> O ECMWF não está a ir atrás do GFS e insiste num bom evento, portanto mais calminha a tirar conclusões.
> Meteograma para Lisboa:


A diferença de quantidade de precipitação de um modelo para outro é maior apenas na zona de Lisboa porque para aqui estão praticamente em sintonia, de qualquer das maneiras só acredito quando vir porque a minha zona nesta última saída continua na "fronteira" dos acumulados:




Retirou bastante no baixo Alentejo e Algarve e aqueles 2mm previstos para a zona de Lisboa são devido a uma frente que está prevista atingir o Norte e Centro no domingo, ou seja, aí para a tua zona na sexta/sábado, o ECM prevê quase 30mm e o GFS nem 1mm prevê.


----------



## bartotaveira (25 Abr 2017 às 23:40)

Agreste disse:


> se vamos para el niño o verão será instável... o anticiclone dos açores vai estar longe daqui.



Depois de um inverno e primavera pouco chuvosa, só faltava um verão instável para dizimar a produção de castanha aqui da minha região...


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2017 às 01:16)

gfs a cortar... mas o ecm mantêm... já estou a imaginar o que vai acontecer... não é ser pessimista, mas isto tem sido tão mau que a esperança está muito em baixo


----------



## Zulo (26 Abr 2017 às 02:21)

Boa noite pessoal. É aqui o muro das lamentações?


----------



## MSantos (26 Abr 2017 às 10:20)

Zulo disse:


> Boa noite pessoal. É aqui o muro das lamentações?



Sim, aqui é o tópico de seguimento livre! Vale tudo menos tirar olhos!


----------



## criz0r (26 Abr 2017 às 12:27)

É verde e amarelo por todo o lado


----------



## joralentejano (26 Abr 2017 às 13:10)

criz0r disse:


> É verde e amarelo por todo o lado


Não sei se o GFS anda maluco mas o que é certo é que está extremamente pessimista, nesta última saída retirou tudo o que previa para sexta por cá! Não estou a tirar conclusões porque por agora, os outros modelos continuam bons e além disso a run das 06z não é a melhor para tirar conclusões mas de saída em saída, manda tudo para o mar e para Espanha.


----------



## david 6 (26 Abr 2017 às 13:53)

ecm continua na sua, enquanto gfs é só cortar, mas gfs parece estar quase sozinho na sua ideia, vamos todos fazer rezinha para o gfs errar


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Abr 2017 às 13:59)

david 6 disse:


> ecm continua na sua, enquanto gfs é só cortar, mas gfs parece estar quase sozinho na sua ideia, vamos todos fazer rezinha para o gfs errar


O ECMWF já foi atrás do GFS. Será um bom evento para o sul.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Abr 2017 às 17:13)

Boas,isto agora em maio vai ser calor e secura com fartura e nada de chuva mais um verão daqueles quentes que vamos ter enfim não há sorte .


----------



## joralentejano (26 Abr 2017 às 17:22)

Na run das 12z o GFS volta a carregar na precipitação para a região sul na sexta/sábado:




Se isto se concretizasse, em apenas 1 dia a média de Abril seriam atingida ou até ultrapassada em muitos locais da região. Veremos, o que diz o ECM que até agora não tem andado tão indeciso como o GFS que tão depressa prevê 50mm como 1mm.  
No domingo, está prevista uma frente cuja chuva será mais significativa no Noroeste:




Desta vez, parece que a zona oeste será a menos beneficiada, mas amanhã teremos mais certezas, na saída anterior já boa parte do Alentejo também não o era e nestas situações é sempre imprevisível.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Abr 2017 às 17:23)

Em maio vamos ter os primeiros 34/35 graus no vale do Tejo vão ver vem aí uma onda de calor em maio e vão muitos para praia enfim nada de chuva para aqui , i escudo de Lisboa está ativado.


----------



## 1337 (26 Abr 2017 às 17:28)

Agreste disse:


> maio será chuvoso...





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Em maio vamos ter os primeiros 34/35 graus no vale do Tejo vão ver vem aí uma onda de calor em maio e vão muitos para praia enfim nada de chuva para aqui , i escudo de Lisboa está ativado.


Este faz-me lembrar um certo user que foi banido á pouco tempo . Tenta não ser tão repetitivo, com todo o respeito.

Quanto ás previsões, estou a 0 mm este mês e parece que só não acaba assim porque vai chover no norte mesmo no último dia, senão seria mesmo o primeiro Abril com 0 mm desde que há registos por aqui. Ainda assim será extremamente seco.


----------



## weatherbox (26 Abr 2017 às 17:33)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Este calor todo vai dar num maio cheio de trovoadas espero um maio mais quente que o do ano passado mas mais convectivo , com mais trovoadas .





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Boas,isto agora em maio vai ser calor e secura com fartura e nada de chuva mais um verão daqueles quentes que vamos ter enfim não há sorte .



Ei Sr/Srªa Extreme, calma aí nesse teclado que assim os leitores ficam baralhados. Modere lá o ritmo


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Abr 2017 às 18:12)

Agora vem uma boa chuva para o sul  na sexta feira e sábado depois no domingo no norte e centro nota se que nestas últimas saídas cortaram no calor para o início de maio o que isso já é bom ao menos isso .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Abr 2017 às 20:03)

O ecm está a prever um bom cenário para maio com boas chuvas e quem sabe umas supresas a nível de


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Abr 2017 às 21:35)

Os meteorologistas da tv já não estão a dar novamente a meteorologia para Portugal só dão para os Açores alguém sabe que aconteceu ?


----------



## Nando Costa (26 Abr 2017 às 21:48)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Os meteorologistas da tv já não estão a dar novamente a meteorologia para Portugal só dão para os Açores alguém sabe que aconteceu ?



A meteorologia apresentada pelos profissionais do IPMA, na rtp1 mudou de horário, esta semana, tendo o boletim integrado o programa "Portugal em Direto" como era antes de terminarem com o espaço em 2014. Por um lado está melhor, no que ao horário diz respeito e a meteorologia é apresentada com mais calma. Por outro lado, o boletim em si podia ser melhorado, isto é mais rico no que concerne à informação disponibilizada. Mas melhor do que nada. Nunca deveriam ter terminado com o anterior espaço a anterior administração da rtp, até se desfizeram na altura do ecrã tátil adquirido em 2007.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Abr 2017 às 21:54)

Pois não percebo porque antes as previsões meteorológicas eram melhores do que agora .


----------



## Orion (26 Abr 2017 às 22:31)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Os meteorologistas da tv já não estão a dar novamente a *meteorologia para Portugal só dão para os Açores* alguém sabe que aconteceu ?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Abr 2017 às 23:06)

O gfs melhou é muito para aqui (lisboa) carregou imenso na precipitação para aqui e depois prevê mais chuva no domingo ainda vamos ter um maio bom espero que o ecm acerte o gfs foi atras do ecm ainda bem .


----------



## joralentejano (26 Abr 2017 às 23:06)

Saída mais animadora para todo o país...
Acumulados até domingo:


----------



## Orion (26 Abr 2017 às 23:15)

E não é que o GEM foi um visionário?


----------



## Orion (26 Abr 2017 às 23:49)

Ontem:



Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> E prontos o ecm segui-o gfs com bastante calor a partir do início do maio *a primavera já está perdida eu bem dizia* .



Há pouco:



Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Boas,*isto agora em maio vai ser calor e secura com fartura e nada de chuva* mais um verão daqueles quentes que vamos ter enfim não há sorte .



Agora:



Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> *O ecm está a prever um bom cenário para maio com boas chuvas* e quem sabe umas supresas a nível de





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O gfs melhou é muito para aqui (lisboa) carregou imenso na precipitação para aqui e depois prevê mais chuva no domingo *ainda vamos ter um maio bom* espero que o ecm acerte o gfs foi atras do ecm ainda bem.



É preferível que vejas apenas 1 saída por dia dos modelos 

Maio é longo. Não são os dias iniciais que definem um mês.


----------



## Norther (26 Abr 2017 às 23:57)

hehehe pois, esta é altura do ano em que os modelos andam mais as aranhas, podem ir dos 8 ao 80 de run para run, mas parece que vem mesmo chuvinha e o GEM esteve certeiro...


----------



## Zulo (27 Abr 2017 às 06:21)

Bom dia pessoal,aqui no muro das lamentações escrevo o seguinte (A graffiti)..


- O melhor é acordar e ir olhar para o céu,andar a olhar a modelos a cada 5 minutos faz mal ao cérebro e ao coração!


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Abr 2017 às 11:44)

Iceberg disse:


> Queres especificar por favor? Para podermos aprofundar o debate...


----------



## Gongas (27 Abr 2017 às 14:14)

Queda de Neve acima dos 1400m segundo previsão IPMA. Quem pensava que o verão tinha chegado...


----------



## MSantos (27 Abr 2017 às 15:57)

Gongas disse:


> Queda de Neve acima dos 1400m segundo previsão IPMA. Quem pensava que o verão tinha chegado...



Não é inédito, embora seja sempre engraçado. 

Quedas de neve em Maio ou até em Junho acontecem por vezes nas terras altas do Norte e Centro. Em Junho é muito mais raro, mas em Maio acontece até bastantes por vezes. Tenho fotos de uma breve nevada num dia dia Maio na Serra da Nogueira (Bragança), não tenho é a certeza da data e ano exato.


----------



## MSantos (27 Abr 2017 às 16:00)

Zulo disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,aqui no muro das lamentações escrevo o seguinte (A graffiti)..
> 
> 
> - O melhor é acordar e ir olhar para o céu,andar a olhar a modelos a cada 5 minutos faz mal ao cérebro e ao coração!



Graffiti? Que rebelde! 

Mas concordo, fico "doente" a ir ver modelos.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (27 Abr 2017 às 17:50)

Boas ,  o modelo ecm e o que está melhor comparado ao gfs acho que o ecm deve ganhar pois é um bom modelo e o gfs vai sempre atras do ecm a chuva já deve estar a cair no Algarve espero que tenhamos um bom mês de maio se tivermos um maio instável e chuvoso teremos boa água para o verão e espero que sim .


----------



## bartotaveira (27 Abr 2017 às 18:05)

Esta noite tivemos geada negra aqui na região. Afectou castanheiros nas zonas mais frias, destruiu as batateiras que já estavam nascidas e destruiu as hortas já plantadas.


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Abr 2017 às 08:14)

Bom dia pelos visto a chuva ja nao vai chegar ao litoral centro e tanta falta que faz nem vale apena olhar para os modelos um dia dao uma coisa no outro dao outra completamente diferente.
E como se nao bastasse estar tudo seco ainda esta imenso vento. Resta me esperar por domingo este mes esta arruinado vai ser um mes extremamente seco. Enfim


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2017 às 09:15)

António josé Sales disse:


> Bom dia pelos visto a chuva ja nao vai chegar ao litoral centro e tanta falta que faz nem vale apena olhar para os modelos um dia dao uma coisa no outro dao outra completamente diferente.
> E como se nao bastasse estar tudo seco ainda esta imenso vento. Resta me esperar por domingo este mes esta arruinado vai ser um mes extremamente seco. Enfim


Onde estava previsto chegar, não chega ela quanto mais! O evento de hoje foi um grande fiasco por aqui e mesmo no Baixo Alentejo pouco choveu, foi tudo para Espanha, olhava para o horizonte e mais parecia que havia mesmo um escudo, assim que as nuvens negras se aproximavam dissipavam-se, neste momento o sol brilha. Ninguém regou nada porque estavam à espera da chuva e depois é esta desilusão. O mês na estação que sigo segue com 0.4mm graças à humidade dos poucos dias em que houve alguma humidade e nevoeiro e se chegar ao 1mm até domingo já era bom. Já se sabe que o verão vai ser extremamente complicado em todos os sentidos.


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Abr 2017 às 09:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Onde estava previsto chegar, não chega ela quanto mais! O evento de hoje foi um grande fiasco por aqui e mesmo no Baixo Alentejo pouco choveu, foi tudo para Espanha, olhava para o horizonte e mais parecia que havia mesmo um escudo, assim que as nuvens negras se aproximavam dissipavam-se, neste momento o sol brilha. Ninguém regou nada porque estavam à espera da chuva e depois é esta desilusão. O mês na estação que sigo segue com 0.4mm graças à humidade dos poucos dias em que houve alguma humidade e nevoeiro e se chegar ao 1mm até domingo já era bom. Já se sabe que o verão vai ser extremamente complicado em todos os sentidos.


Este mes e para esquecer nao me lembro de um mes de abril tao seco.
De facto olhando para o radar so vejo chuva em espalha parece que a depressao decidiu mudar a trajectoria a ultima da hora enfim pode ser que domingo chova alguma coisa de jeito.
Estas cut off sao sempre muito imprevisiveis mas sao aquelas que trazem normalmente chuva de jeito para o sul o que nao e o caso desta.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Abr 2017 às 09:33)

Vamos exemplificar um pouco as limitações e as tropelias dos modelos, para verem o quanto ridículo é estar sempre a comentar os seus delírios...
Hoje temos este panorama: no GFS para Portalegre, a previsão são "3 gotas"...








A previsão do AEMET para Valência de Alcântara, a 30 kms de distância






Com recurso a uma calculadora, até ao final do dia temos previsão de 51 mm... 

Como pode haver tanta diferença, considerando a distância entre as duas cidades. Apesar da direcção do vento indicar vento de Leste, duvido que a orografia da Serra de S. Mamede gere tanta diferença...






Sinceramente creio que, neste evento (caso ocorra com alguma intensidade na minha região), o que nos resta é olhar para o céu e esperar que chova


----------



## miguel (28 Abr 2017 às 11:27)

Foi um inverno para esquecer aqui e agora uma Primavera horrível das piores que me lembro em toda a vida... Maio não me parece nada animador ate dia 15 só vejo ali entre 4 e 8 alguma coisa e mais uma vez o sul não deve ser o mais beneficiado e vai cair onde menos falta faz...


----------



## david 6 (28 Abr 2017 às 12:14)

mas que desgraça mesmo, nem onde estava previsto boa chuvada, choveu algo de jeito como o baixo Alentejo, isto é outro sinal que este ano a precipitação não quer mesmo nada com a gente


----------



## 1337 (28 Abr 2017 às 14:32)

miguel disse:


> Foi um inverno para esquecer aqui e agora uma Primavera horrível das piores que me lembro em toda a vida... Maio não me parece nada animador ate dia 15 só vejo ali entre 4 e 8 alguma coisa e mais uma vez o sul não deve ser o mais beneficiado e vai cair onde menos falta faz...


"Vai cair onde menos falta faz". Onde é isso? Espanha? É porque se te referes ao Norte, ficas a saber que este mês tenho 0 mm acumulados, BOLA.


----------



## miguel (28 Abr 2017 às 14:50)

1337 disse:


> "Vai cair onde menos falta faz". Onde é isso? Espanha? É porque se te referes ao Norte, ficas a saber que este mês tenho 0 mm acumulados, BOLA.



 Em todo o Inverno não se podem queixar muito, já o Sul na sua maioria não pode dizer o mesmo.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Abr 2017 às 15:12)

Resta esperar pelo próximo outono/ inverno e esperemos que o próximo Inverno seja mesmo Inverno, algo que não foi este ano... até lá é suar até ao fim do Verão( estes 6 meses que virão).


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2017 às 15:41)

Davidmpb disse:


> Resta esperar pelo próximo outono/ inverno e esperemos que o próximo Inverno seja mesmo Inverno, algo que não foi este ano... até lá é suar até ao fim do Verão( estes 6 meses que virão).


Se o próximo inverno for novamente seco, o Alentejo morre à sede! Este verão já vai ser complicado em muitos locais não só na agricultura mas também no abastecimento da população portanto vamos rezar para que o próximo outono e inverno sejam bastante chuvoso senão não sei como será. Tem sido uma região muito pouco beneficiada nos últimos anos...


----------



## Orion (28 Abr 2017 às 15:59)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Vamos exemplificar um pouco as limitações e as tropelias dos modelos, para verem o quanto ridículo é estar sempre a comentar os seus delírios...
> Hoje temos este panorama: no GFS para Portalegre, a previsão são "3 gotas"...





Dias Miguel disse:


> Como pode haver tanta diferença, considerando a distância entre as duas cidades. Apesar da direcção do vento indicar vento de Leste, duvido que a orografia da Serra de S. Mamede gere tanta diferença...



Depende de muita coisa mas nesse caso a AEMET não usa o GFS mas sim o ECM. Duvido que a orografia esteja a ser tida em conta nesses modelos.

Acrescento que quando se usa o meteograma para um pequeno ponto físico é inevitável que haja grandes variações consoante o evento.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Abr 2017 às 16:09)

Orion disse:


> a AEMET não usa o GFS mas sim o ECM.



Orion, sei que a AEMET usa o ECM tal como o IPMA. Queria era exemplificar as diferenças que existem nos diferentes modelos e, como tudo o que é imprevisível, as previsões podem ser tão dispares.  Isto porque, aqui no "Seguimento Livre das Lamentações", há quem veja todos os modelos run a run e depois desespere quando as previsões não passam disso, previsões... 

Quanto a este evento em particular, tanto o ECM como o GFS estão longe de concretizar as previsões que tinham há 24/48 horas atrás. A Meteorologia é lixada


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (28 Abr 2017 às 16:16)

Bem, hoje já me fartei de ouvir desabafos do tipo "tanta coisa, tanta chuva esta semana e nada", "que calor, afinal o tempo de inverno que se previa não voltou",  "já devia estar a chover há horas", o derradeiro "bem, espero que não sejas como estes meteorologistas", o que me leva a crer que nestes dias, típicos de estações de transição e de situações em que tudo depende de cut-off's e os modelos meteorológicos enlouquecem, o profissional mais insultado do mundo é o meteorologista.


----------



## Orion (28 Abr 2017 às 16:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Quanto a este evento em particular, tanto o ECM como o GFS estão longe de concretizar as previsões que tinham há 24/48 horas atrás. A Meteorologia é lixada



O problema da malta é que não tem acesso ao ECM (todos os modelos erram e este não deve ser diferente). Como os outros modelos não têm grande fama dão demasiada importância ao GFS. Se algum dia o GFS deixar de ser gratuito (algo que não é assim tão descabido) aí vai haver muita saudade do GFS. Com erros e delírios incluídos


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Abr 2017 às 17:56)

Boas, nada de chuva enfim já sabia que não ia dar em nada foi tudo para Espanha e maio deve haver alguma chuva mas depois lá para meio do mês deve regressar o calor em força isto não dá em nada já vamos ter um verão quente .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Abr 2017 às 18:10)

Emfim maio deve ser também seco ou seja tivemos um inverno de secura e agora uma primavera ainda pior e agora vem um verão daqueles quentes eu queria muito acreditar que em maio ia mudar de padrão mas nesta altura e um milagre mudar de padrão .


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2017 às 18:40)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Boas, nada de chuva enfim já sabia que não ia dar em nada foi tudo para Espanha e maio deve haver alguma chuva mas depois lá para meio do mês deve regressar o calor em força isto não dá em nada já vamos ter um verão quente .


Também se previam temperaturas de 30/35ºC depois deste "evento", que no fundo não foi nada mas pronto e entretanto agora prevêem-se temperaturas que temos tido ao longo deste mês e que a partir de agora já começam a ser mais normais. O que mais me preocupa no meio disto tudo é mesmo a falta de chuva mas daqui para a frente já não vem fazer a diferença. Se aparecerem trovoadas serão para estragar o pouco que este inverno fez.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Abr 2017 às 18:48)

Não se prevê 30/35 graus mas também não se prevê quase nada de chuva só entre 4 e 8 de maio e que vejo chuva depois já não vejo mais nenhuma .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Abr 2017 às 18:54)

Para a semana vamos aos 30 graus e depois deve vir alguma chuva que não deve fazer nada e depois deve vir o calor e secura novamente .


----------



## jonas (28 Abr 2017 às 19:01)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Para a semana vamos aos 30 graus e depois deve vir alguma chuva que não deve fazer nada e depois deve vir o calor e secura novamente .





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Não se prevê 30/35 graus mas também não se prevê quase nada de chuva só entre 4 e 8 de maio e que vejo chuva depois já não vejo mais nenhuma .


Nao vamos  expectar sobre o que vai acontecer quando ainda  falta algum tempo....tudo pode mudar...ainda por cima agora na primavera


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Abr 2017 às 19:13)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Boas, nada de chuva enfim já sabia que não ia dar em nada foi tudo para Espanha e maio deve haver alguma chuva mas depois lá para meio do mês deve regressar o calor em força isto não dá em nada já vamos ter um verão quente .





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Emfim maio deve ser também seco ou seja tivemos um inverno de secura e agora uma primavera ainda pior e agora vem um verão daqueles quentes eu queria muito acreditar que em maio ia mudar de padrão mas nesta altura e um milagre mudar de padrão .


Ainda estou para perceber o porquê de te repetires tanto. Tenta evitar.
E já reparaste que estás sempre a contrariar-te? Quando sai uma run de sonho, Maio vai ser um mês brutal com muita instabilidade. Por outro lado, quando a run não te agrada, Maio já vai ser muito quente e seco com temperaturas de 40°C.
É como o @jonas diz, não vale a pena especular, ainda mais nesta altura do ano...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Abr 2017 às 19:22)

Sim mas isto não está num bom caminho aquela chuva entre 4 e 8 de maio pode ser que sirva de alguma coisa.

Eu percebo os modelos andam muito instáveis nesta altura do ano que é normal.


----------



## Nando Costa (28 Abr 2017 às 19:28)

O Tiagolco tem toda a razão nem vale a pena adiantar previsões como vai ser maio porque neste momento é uma incógnita. Olhando para o GFS, único modelo que sigo ja que não tenho acesso ao ECMWF, so nos permite ter alguma certeza do tempo que vai fazer até ao dia 5/6 dai para a frente e dada a distância temporal nem vale a pena ver. Acho que o GFS tem estado mal ultimamente a médio e lomgo prazo, chega a delirar ainda para mais nesta altura do ano, ora coloca cut offs, ora depressões, ora atira a dorsal para cima de PT. Enfim, concluindo neste momento não arrisco dizer como será Maio, seja o que São Pedro ou a natureza queiram. Ja agora deixo uma questão. O accuweather segue que modelo? É que tem estado muito constante nas suas previsões tanto a médio prazo como longo prazo, antevendo um maio não tão seco e quente como o GFS está a modelar. Obrigado


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Abr 2017 às 19:32)

Concordo contigo Nando costa os modelos andam muito instáveis isto é um 8 a 80 mas eu gosto mais do ecm que o gfs porque o ecm e um bom modelo a médio prazo e longo prazo já o gfs é bom a curto prazo isto agora é esperar pelas próximas saídas para ver que nos dizem .


----------



## Nando Costa (28 Abr 2017 às 19:43)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Concordo contigo Nando costa os modelos andam muito instáveis isto é um 8 a 80 mas eu gosto mais do ecm que o gfs porque o ecm e um bom modelo a médio prazo e longo prazo já o gfs é bom a curto prazo isto agora é esperar pelas próximas saídas para ver que nos dizem .



Nesta última saída o GFS voltou a carga, agora coloca temperaturas de 30 graus por volta do 13 de maio. É delírio so pode. Também prévia temperaturas de 30/35 graus para todo o território a partir do dia 2 e vira apenas 2/3 quentes normais para a época. Conclusão o GFS, nem a médio prazo acerta quanto mais acima das 250/300 horas. Sabes onde posso consultar as cartas do EMC? É que aqui no fórum deixou de estar disponível. Obrigado e não vale a pena entramos em stress porque afinal no tempo ninguém manda e ainda bem senão seria mais um motivo para a guerra.


----------



## 1337 (28 Abr 2017 às 19:52)

miguel disse:


> Em todo o Inverno não se podem queixar muito, já o Sul na sua maioria não pode dizer o mesmo.


O que chove aqui nem é comparável com o que chove em Setúbal, seja em que mês for. Por exemplo se chover 50 mm aí quase que atinges a média de Abril, enquanto que se chover 50 mm aqui é metade da média. Os únicos meses que choveu dentro da média aqui foram Fevereiro e Março, todos os outros meses desde Setembro foram todos secos, especialmente Novembro, Dezembro e Janeiro.
O pessoal do Algarve teve um Inverno muito bom por exemplo.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2017 às 19:52)

Nando Costa disse:


> Sabes onde posso consultar as cartas do EMC?


http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2017 às 20:02)

1337 disse:


> O que chove aqui nem é comparável com o que chove em Setúbal, seja em que mês for. Por exemplo se chover 50 mm aí quase que atinges a média de Abril, enquanto que se chover 50 mm aqui é metade da média. Os únicos meses que choveu dentro da média aqui foram Fevereiro e Março, todos os outros meses desde Setembro foram todos secos, especialmente Novembro, Dezembro e Janeiro.
> O pessoal do Algarve teve um Inverno muito bom por exemplo.


Este inverno tem sido muito à base de extremos, a média é atingida em poucos dias e depois estão quase 2 semanas sem chover, isso para combater secas não é o ideal. Apenas as barragens com pouca capacidade de armazenamento beneficiam disso porque de resto não é bom para mais nada. Aqui na minha zona para isto voltar ao normal era necessário um inverno normal com chuva distribuída por vários dias como era antigamente e não com dilúvios que só estragam aquilo que as pessoas muito se esforçam para ter e além disso nem os nascentes se abastecem.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Abr 2017 às 20:09)

Nando Costa disse:


> Sabes onde posso consultar as cartas do EMC?


Podes consultar o meteograma do ECM aqui.
As cartas também estão disponíveis no site do ipma.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Abr 2017 às 20:41)

*Calma gente.*






Segundo o Wunderground teremos 8 mm de chuva já amanhã com céu limpo.
Cuidado que virá chuva torrencial fantasiada de sol tórrido - só para nos enganar o malandro!

Bem, a secura tem disto, eleva os níveis de impaciência.
Como tivemos bons anos de chuva aqui pelo litoral norte, agora estamos mal habituados e como consequência queremos sempre anos "chuvosos".
Mas as médias também são feitas com estes anos secos, não é de agora.
E como os lençóis freáticos estão bem abastecidos por anos hidrológicos generosos, tanto o abastecimento de água às populações como a disponibilidade hídrica para a agricultura não estão ameaçados este ano.
Só por isso já se vê o efeito desta "seca" é mais psicológico do que efectiva realidade.

Oxalá o próximo ano hidrológico seja melhor...
Já agora: as hipóteses de estabelecimento de um "El Nino" estão muito altas para o final do ano. Como tal serão de esperar alguns efeitos nessa altura. Veremos com calma, analisemos ao longo dos próximos meses o que isso nos poderá trazer.


----------



## Snifa (28 Abr 2017 às 20:57)

Informação especial

Comunicado válido entre 2017-04-28 19:16:00 e 2017-05-02 23:59:00

Assunto: Porque falhou a previsão para as regiões Centro e Sul no dia 28 de Abril.O estado do tempo na parte sudoeste da Península Ibérica para o dia 28 de Abril de 2017, foi condicionado por uma depressão, que deu origem a aguaceiros por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada. 

No dia 27 de Abril, a previsão do IPMA para o dia seguinte, baseava-se nos modelos numéricos disponíveis, em particular no do Centro Europeu para Previsões a Médio Prazo (ECMWF), que previa para as 12UTC do dia 28 de Abril o centro da depressão a sudoeste do Cabo de S. Vicente (Algarve). Na realidade o centro da referida depressão, às 12 UTC do dia 28 de Abril, estava localizado cerca de 120 km para leste. O impacto desta diferença sobre o estado do tempo em Portugal foi significativo. A precipitação forte prevista para as regiões Centro e Sul do continente ocorreu sobre Espanha, tendo o valor de precipitação mais elevado sido registado ao início da manhã em Huelva (Andaluzia) com 41,6 mm numa hora.
Data de edição: 2017-04-28 19:16:46

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Orion (28 Abr 2017 às 21:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Calma gente.*

















Aristocrata disse:


> Já agora: as hipóteses de estabelecimento de um "El Nino" estão muito altas para o final do ano. Como tal serão de esperar alguns efeitos nessa altura. Veremos com calma, analisemos ao longo dos próximos meses o que isso nos poderá trazer.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Abr 2017 às 21:55)

1337 disse:


> O que chove aqui nem é comparável com o que chove em Setúbal, seja em que mês for. Por exemplo se chover 50 mm aí quase que atinges a média de Abril, enquanto que se chover 50 mm aqui é metade da média. Os únicos meses que choveu dentro da média aqui foram Fevereiro e Março, todos os outros meses desde Setembro foram todos secos, especialmente Novembro, Dezembro e Janeiro.
> O pessoal do Algarve teve um Inverno muito bom por exemplo.


Compreendo o que dizes, mas é mais complicado chover abaixo da média no sul do que no Litoral Norte, se tens de média 1500mm anuais, que diferença vai fazer caírem 1200 ou 1100? já em alguns locais do Sul se têm médias de 500 ou 600mm e se caírem 400 ou 300mm a situação já é outra, e já se sente muito mais a falta de água.


----------



## AnDré (28 Abr 2017 às 22:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Compreendo o que dizes, mas é mais complicado chover abaixo da média no sul do que no Litoral Norte, se tens de média 1500mm anuais, que diferença vai fazer caírem 1200 ou 1100? já em alguns locais do Sul se têm médias de 500 ou 600mm e se caírem 400 ou 300mm a situação já é outra, e já se sente muito mais a falta de água.


Faz mais falta a quem? Ao homem.
Porque em termos de ecossistemas um mês com 0mm é muito mais grave no noroeste que no sul do país - que está habituado e preparado para períodos longos de seca.


----------



## GabKoost (28 Abr 2017 às 22:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Compreendo o que dizes, mas é mais complicado chover abaixo da média no sul do que no Litoral Norte, se tens de média 1500mm anuais, que diferença vai fazer caírem 1200 ou 1100? já em alguns locais do Sul se têm médias de 500 ou 600mm e se caírem 400 ou 300mm a situação já é outra, e já se sente muito mais a falta de água.



Não há diferença pois cada região está historicamente adaptada às suas condições naturais. Toda a variação sensível tem um impacto visível para quem tem os olhos abertos.

Por aqui a média é de 1500mm. Pode parecer uma enormidade e, mesmo 1000 ou 1100mm, dá a sensação de que a chuva que caiu é mais do que suficiente tendo em conta o que se verifica noutras regiões.

Contudo, no caso do Noroeste, há que perceber qual a realidade da exploração das terras. São terras de minifúndio com dupla produção anual. Feno no inverno e cereal (neste caso milho que exige absurdas quantidades de água) no verão. Isso sem contar as culturas de bordadura dos campos quase sempre compostas por vinha, árvores de fruto etc.

A economia rural do NO necessita de muita chuva porque sempre optimizou a sua realidade tendo em conta os recursos que teve. Outro exemplo é a intensa indústria de silvicultura que faz do Eucalipto uma fonte de rendimento monstruosa para muita gente.

Ora, hoje, ao vir trabalhar, observei já 4 incêndios florestais ao mesmo tempo só numa pequena parte do sul do districto de Braga. Esta realidade foi notória desde o início do mês e é um sinal fortíssimo da seca intensa que o nosso território sente.

1000mm é muito pouco para as nossas culturas e terras. Se no Sul as culturas estão adaptadas para os poucos recursos hídricos (oliveiras, sobreiros, trigo, centeio) e resistem bem à seca, no NO, é o completo oposto. Culturas de intenso regadio e extremamente afectadas mal hajam temperaturas altas e 30 dias sem chover.

Por experiência, tudo o que tenha menos de 1200mm e aplique longos períodos sem precipitação no NO, é receita para o desastre agrícola e um Estio infernal envolto num interminável manto de cinzas e fumo.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Abr 2017 às 23:10)

AnDré disse:


> Faz mais falta a quem? Ao homem.
> Porque em termos de ecossistemas um mês com 0mm é muito mais grave no noroeste que no sul do país - que está habituado e preparado para períodos longos de seca.


Não interpretaste bem o que disse.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Abr 2017 às 23:21)

não altero uma vírgula ao que disse, mas cada um tem a sua opinião. Andam aqui aqui alguns que se gabam porque vivem no litoral Norte e chove mais, curiosamente só colocam previsões quando há algum evento significativo nas suas regiões.
Felizmente que não é a chuva que contribui para a minha felicidade.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Abr 2017 às 23:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> não altero uma vírgula ao que disse, mas cada um tem a sua opinião. Andam aqui aqui alguns que se gabam porque vivem no litoral Norte e chove mais, curiosamente só colocam previsões quando há algum evento significativo nas suas regiões.
> Felizmente que não é a chuva que contribui para a minha felicidade.


Eles estão a gabar-se ou és tu que tens inveja? 
Só vejo constatação de factos.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Abr 2017 às 23:36)

Tiagolco disse:


> Eles estão a gabar-se ou és tu que tens inveja?
> Só vejo constatação de factos.


Porque é que tens *sempre* de meter o bico onde não és chamado?
Se não sabes nada da minha vida e se não me conheces não opines sobre coisas que não sabes.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Abr 2017 às 23:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> não altero uma vírgula ao que disse, mas cada um tem a sua opinião. Andam aqui aqui alguns que se gabam porque vivem no litoral Norte e chove mais, curiosamente só colocam previsões quando há algum evento significativo nas suas regiões.
> Felizmente que não é a chuva que contribui para a minha felicidade.


Alguém que me compreenda!


Tiagolco disse:


> Eles estão a gabar-se ou és tu que tens inveja?
> Só vejo constatação de factos.


Não é mentira nenhuma aquilo que ele disse! e olha, inveja é coisa que não tenho! Que eu saiba, as regiões não deixam de ser fantásticas só por chover menos. Fico-me por aqui mas simplesmente ás vezes não gosto muito de ver certas coisas.
Cumps!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Abr 2017 às 23:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Não é mentira nenhuma aquilo que ele disse! e olha, inveja é coisa que não tenho! Que eu saiba, as regiões não deixam de ser fantásticas só por chover menos.


Estava a brincar. Concordo plenamente contigo, Lisboa continua a 0 este mês e continua a ser a região mais fantástica.


----------



## Orion (28 Abr 2017 às 23:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> Compreendo o que dizes, mas é mais complicado chover abaixo da média no sul do que no Litoral Norte, se tens de média 1500mm anuais, que diferença vai fazer caírem 1200 ou 1100? já em alguns locais do Sul se têm médias de 500 ou 600mm e se caírem 400 ou 300mm a situação já é outra, e já se sente muito mais a falta de água.





AnDré disse:


> Faz mais falta a quem? Ao homem.
> Porque em termos de ecossistemas um mês com 0mm é muito mais grave no noroeste que no sul do país - que está habituado e preparado para períodos longos de seca.



Mensagens complementares e não contraditórias.

É sempre interessante ver conflitos a surgirem por minúsculos desentendimentos  Os citados servem só para fins exemplificativos - não havendo, da minha parte, nenhum tipo de conflito pessoal - porque semelhantes desenvolvimentos englobam outras personagens e situações


----------



## weatherbox (28 Abr 2017 às 23:45)

@GabKoost Mesmo no noroeste de Portugal não sendo regular, há pelo menos uma seca por década em média, acho que a última foi em 2010 se não estou em erro, e até ver foi pior que actual. 
Actualmente não se vê assim tanto stress hidrico para muito drama, seja norte seja sul, claro que a continuar mais uns meses as coisas podem ficar diferentes, mais feias. Em 2005 nos meses de Março/Abril havia incêndios por quase todo o lado no norte e centro do país, acho que até morreram alguns bombeiros a combater um incêndio florestral em fim do Inverno ou inicio de Primavera. 

E no norte do país há um grande problema que não existe felizmente no resto do país, que são as queimadas, o uso do solo e abandono de terras tem-se intensificado e aquilo que eram queimadas inocentes sem grandes consequências, hoje em dia acabam por alastrar


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Abr 2017 às 23:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> Estava a brincar. Concordo plenamente contigo, Lisboa continua a 0 este mês e continua a ser a região mais fantástica.


há brincadeiras e brincadeiras, inveja é coisa que não tenho, gosto de viver aqui, num sítio calmo, com baixa taxa de criminalidade, pouco trânsito entre outras coisas... não gostava de viver sinceramente em Lisboa ou no Porto por exemplo, não gosto de confusões, não gosto de transito etc, não é a chuva que me fazia mudar de lugar.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Abr 2017 às 23:53)

Aqui em Lisboa este mês continuamos a zeros o Norte  tem sorte porque teve um inverno bom enquanto o sul é sempre invernos secos mas que se há de fazer é assim o clima que temos .


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Abr 2017 às 00:01)

Davidmpb disse:


> há brincadeiras e brincadeiras, inveja é coisa que não tenho, gosto de viver aqui, num sítio calmo, com baixa taxa de criminalidade, pouco trânsito entre outras coisas... não gostava de viver sinceramente em Lisboa ou no Porto por exemplo, não gosto de confusões, não gosto de transito etc, não é a chuva que me fazia mudar de lugar.


Peço imensa desculpa! Sou um rapaz (demasiado ) brincalhão. Gosto de brincar com toda a gente e esqueço-me que há pessoas e pessoas.
Queres um lugar calmo em Lisboa? Serra de Sintra é uma boa solução. É o meu refúgio quando quero fugir do ambiente pesado da cidade.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Abr 2017 às 00:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> Estava a brincar. Concordo plenamente contigo, Lisboa continua a 0 este mês e continua a ser a região mais fantástica.


Exato! Ainda nunca fui ao norte e nunca foi necessário lá ir para ver cheias ou temporais de inverno. Felizmente nós aqui também os temos portanto inveja é mesmo coisa que não tenho. Simplesmente ás vezes é triste ver uma zona que está em seca e que precisa bastante de chuva  e depois não a ter, como foi o caso do inverno passado em que era extremamente mal distribuída mas ade chegar a altura em que será bem contemplado. Para alguns daqui apenas interessam as médias e mais nada, de resto pode estar tudo a morrer à sede que não importa e também se acham superiores só porque chove mais (sei que vão criticar por causa disso mas acho que é verdade e não vou sequer responder), por isso concordei com o que o @Davidmpb disse no post anterior.
Lisboa é uma zona fantástica em alguns sentidos apenas, adoro viver aqui porque é tudo mais calmo e sem stress, isto sim é qualidade de vida (na minha opinião)


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Abr 2017 às 00:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Peço imensa desculpa! Sou um rapaz (demasiado ) brincalhão. Gosto de brincar com toda a gente e esqueço-me que há pessoas e pessoas.
> Queres um lugar calmo em Lisboa? Serra de Sintra é uma boa solução. É o meu refúgio quando quero fugir do ambiente pesado da cidade.


As minhas desculpas também! pensei que estivesses a falar a sério, eu sou uma pessoa mais séria.
Como disse gosto de viver em tranquilidade, sem as confusões das grandes cidades.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Abr 2017 às 00:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Lisboa é uma zona fantástica em alguns sentidos apenas, adoro viver aqui porque é tudo mais calmo e sem stress, isto sim é qualidade de vida (na minha opinião)


és como eu


----------



## weatherbox (29 Abr 2017 às 00:25)

Sobre o Alentejo, nos últimos 30 anos construiram-se quase 2000 quilómetros de condutas, dezenas de barragens e reservatórios, para levar a água a milhares de hectares aonde não chegava antes. Acham que foi porquê? Porque chovia muito no Alentejo no passado?


----------



## joralentejano (29 Abr 2017 às 00:29)

weatherbox disse:


> Sobre o Alentejo, nos últimos 30 anos construiram-se quase 2000 quilómetros de condutas, dezenas de barragens e reservatórios, para levar a água a milhares de hectares aonde não chegava antes. Acham que foi porquê? Porque chovia muito no Alentejo no passado?


Sempre houve secas e sempre haverá mas cada vez com mais frequência e isso tudo foi construído para evitar problemas mais graves da falta de água no futuro. O Alqueva este ano já irá mostrar o que vale em muitas zonas do Alentejo, por exemplo a barragem que abastece Beja que é caso mais grave, já não irá aguentar o verão todo.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Abr 2017 às 00:33)

Vai sair um artigo sobre as secas em Portugal, hoje, salvo erro no jornal Público.


----------



## weatherbox (29 Abr 2017 às 00:37)

Sempre houve secas e no sul do país eram extremamente gravosas no passado, causavam muita fome e miséria, hoje felizmente conseguimos menorizar esses efeitos, ninguem morre à fome


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2017 às 00:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vai sair um artigo sobre as secas em Portugal, hoje, salvo erro no jornal Público.


----------



## weatherbox (29 Abr 2017 às 01:08)

Se quiserem ler uma coisa interessante, leiam por exemplo este antigo estudo de 1983, foquem-se no padrão atmosférico abordado no mesmo e comparem ao actual
http://revistas.rcaap.pt/finisterra/article/viewFile/2130/1785


----------



## AnDré (29 Abr 2017 às 01:15)

Só por curiosidade fui ver os valores extremos para o mês de Abril.
Tabela de Abril de 2004.






Desde 1871, o mês de Abril mais seco em Lisboa foi o de 1933 com 5mm. 2017 segue com 0mm e até ao final do mês só estão previstos 1-2mm.


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2017 às 01:28)

Só malta piegas neste fórum de meteorologia. Todos os recordes, mesmo os que não gostamos, devem ser celebrados


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Abr 2017 às 02:39)

A seca de 2005 foi muito má foi a pior de que se há registro mas tivemos mais secas fortes eu não quero ter uma seca severa este ano .


----------



## 1337 (29 Abr 2017 às 03:15)

Davidmpb disse:


> não altero uma vírgula ao que disse, mas cada um tem a sua opinião. Andam aqui aqui alguns que se gabam porque vivem no litoral Norte e chove mais, curiosamente só colocam previsões quando há algum evento significativo nas suas regiões.
> Felizmente que não é a chuva que contribui para a minha felicidade.


Não precisas de alterar virgulas, só tens de aceitar os factos que te apresentaram. Não podes dizer que chover 1000 mm num ano por aqui vai dar ao mesmo que se chovesse 1500mm. Estás errado, é bem diferente.


----------



## jonas (29 Abr 2017 às 07:56)

Boas,
Ambos os modelos (GFS e ECM) andam a prever alguma instabilidade ate dia 9.
Era bom que chovesse em condicoes por uma semana.....


----------



## jorgeanimal (29 Abr 2017 às 08:41)

weatherbox disse:


> Se quiserem ler uma coisa interessante, leiam por exemplo este antigo estudo de 1983, foquem-se no padrão atmosférico abordado no mesmo e comparem ao actual
> http://revistas.rcaap.pt/finisterra/article/viewFile/2130/1785


Esta publicação neste tópico, quase dá direito à fogueira ou guilhotina.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Abr 2017 às 10:01)

jonas disse:


> Boas,
> Ambos os modelos (GFS e ECM) andam a prever alguma instabilidade ate dia 9.
> Era bom que chovesse em condicoes por uma semana.....



Boas, jonas o que era bom era se chovesse bem o próximo mês porque precisamos de chuva o mais rápido possível senão não aguentamos o verão todo que está prestes a começar , o gfs  o ecm  estão a prever chuva para dia 4/5/6 mas não é suficiente para desagravar esta seca tenho a certeza que os índices de água do solo diminuíram muito neste mês no próximo mês temos que recuperar , se não recuperarmos então vamos ter que esperar pelo próximo outono/inverno .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Abr 2017 às 10:44)

Os modelos estão muito instáveis nesta altura do ano tanto prevêem muita instabilidade como prevêem temperaturas altas e tempo seco , sinceramente acho que o próximo mês deve ser melhor que este mês mas a água já está a fazer muita falta aqui para a região do sul e centro o norte ainda consegue aguentar se agora o sul já não se consegue aguentar .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Abr 2017 às 11:51)

Olhem me para o delírio do gfs a meter iso de 24 no sul todo oh meu Deus este gfs não deve andar bem e só delírios de calor .


----------



## Nando Costa (29 Abr 2017 às 11:57)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Olhem me para o delírio do gfs a meter iso de 24 no sul todo oh meu Deus este gfs não deve andar bem e só delírios de calor .



Espero mesmo que seja delírio. Vejo o GFS a insistir muito no regresso do calor a partir do dia 8/9.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Abr 2017 às 12:12)

Eu espero bem que seja um delírio senão veremos o sul a chegar aos 40 graus em maio .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Abr 2017 às 12:12)

E o litoral também teria muito calor para a época com temperaturas de 35/36 graus espero bem que seja delírio .


----------



## Nando Costa (29 Abr 2017 às 12:19)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> E o litoral também teria muito calor para a época com temperaturas de 35/36 graus espero bem que seja delírio .



Ainda falta muito a esta altura do ano é bem possível que seja delírio do GFS. Já sabemos como funciona o GFS, no inverno tem delírios de frio, no verão delírios de calor que a tantas horas de distância, muita raramente se concretizam. Não vale a pena se quer consultar para lá das 180/200h, porque é a partir daí que a fiabilidade aumenta exponencialmente. Vamos aguardar. Neste momento, estou a seguir as previsões do accuweather, não me tem desiludido e tem estado muito constante nas suas previsões. Espero que não me desiluda agora.


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Abr 2017 às 12:22)

Espero que seija desta!!!


----------



## Snifa (29 Abr 2017 às 12:47)

*Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 1 a 28 mai. 2017*

*Precipitação abaixo e temperatura com valores acima do normal*

*Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 01/05 a 07/05* *e acima do normal, para as regiões do litoral Norte e Centro, na semana de 08/05 a 14/05*. Nas semanas de 15/05 a 21/05 e de 22/05 a 28/05 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.

*Na temperatura média semanal prevêem-se valores acima do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 01/05 a 07/05*. Nas semanas de 08/05 a 14/05, 15/05 a 21/05 e de 22/05 a 28/05 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.







http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/mensal/index.jsp

http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/meteo.prev/bpm_0105.2805_2017.pdf


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Abr 2017 às 13:18)

Dia 3 de maio vai ser um dia quente no sul e centro temperaturas já a ultrapassar os 30 graus em algumas zonas ui isto está me a parecer que vamos ter um maio quente mas convectivo .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Abr 2017 às 13:30)

António josé Sales disse:


> Espero que seija desta!!!





Podes crer que é desta que vamos ver chuva finalmente neste mês desastroso maio vai ser melhor .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Abr 2017 às 13:36)

Temos tido muitos incêndio para abril parece o verão se isto continuar assim então no verão os incêndios vão disparar e muito mas a maior parte deles é fogo posto .


----------



## António josé Sales (29 Abr 2017 às 14:20)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Podes crer que é desta que vamos ver chuva finalmente neste mês desastroso maio vai ser melhor .


Esperemos mesmo que maio seja melhor senão estamos tramados.
Também para ser pior que Abril é impossível


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Abr 2017 às 14:36)

António José sales este ano os incêndios começaram mais cedo e com muita força não me digas que vamos ter mais outro verão complicado a nível de incêndios e que isto tem estado mau isto tem que chover o mais rápido possível , o maio pior que abril vai ser impossível .


----------



## AndréGM22 (29 Abr 2017 às 15:53)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> António José sales este ano os incêndios começaram mais cedo e com muita força não me digas que vamos ter mais outro verão complicado a nível de incêndios e que isto tem estado mau isto tem que chover o mais rápido possível , o maio pior que abril vai ser impossível .



Uma pessoa até fica cansada a ler os teus posts


----------



## GabKoost (29 Abr 2017 às 19:50)

weatherbox disse:


> @GabKoost Mesmo no noroeste de Portugal não sendo regular, há pelo menos uma seca por década em média, acho que a última foi em 2010 se não estou em erro, e até ver foi pior que actual.
> Actualmente não se vê assim tanto stress hidrico para muito drama, seja norte seja sul, claro que a continuar mais uns meses as coisas podem ficar diferentes, mais feias. Em 2005 nos meses de Março/Abril havia incêndios por quase todo o lado no norte e centro do país, acho que até morreram alguns bombeiros a combater um incêndio florestral em fim do Inverno ou inicio de Primavera.
> 
> E no norte do país há um grande problema que não existe felizmente no resto do país, que são as queimadas, o uso do solo e abandono de terras tem-se intensificado e aquilo que eram queimadas inocentes sem grandes consequências, hoje em dia acabam por alastrar



O problema deste ano é que esta seca moderada se segue ao verão mais quente da história registada e um dos mais secos dos últimos anos.

Tal como disse, é patente e notório o efeito da precipitação negativa no último ano (desde Junho 2016) à superfície. De referir que para a globalidade das situações, é o estado da superfície que causa mais incómodo. Tanto nas cheias como na seca.

Concordo em parte com o assunto das queimadas mesmo se na realidade, a vastíssima maioria dos incêndios são criminosos e não tem nada a ver com os descuidos eventuais.

Vivo numa área que ainda está em transição do rural para o semi urbano. É frequente verificar antigas terras ao abandono. Nestes casos, o mato e silvas crescem com uma velocidade descomunal. Em dois anos de abandono, caso hajam invernos húmidos, as propriedades podem ficar completamente cobertas de vegetação.

E o que é que acontece quanto toda esta vegetação combustível fica seca após vários meses de precipitação inferior à média? É uma bomba relógio.

Logo, toda a pessoa que referir que chover 1000mm no NO não é gravoso por causa dos recursos freáticos acumulados nos anos passados, está quanto a mim a olhar para a situação de forma muito leve.

De facto, 6 meses de pouca precipitação no NO tem mais impacto do que a mesma situação no SUL.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Abr 2017 às 08:52)

Vai ser um belo maio segundo os modelos ehehehe .


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Abr 2017 às 09:09)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Vai ser um belo maio segundo os modelos ehehehe .


Então mas não ia ser um Maio seco? 


Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Já nem tenho esperanças para esta primavera , vai ser a maior seca queres ver .





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> E prontos o ecm segui-o gfs com bastante calor a partir do início do maio a primavera já está perdida eu bem dizia .





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Boas,isto agora em maio vai ser calor e secura com fartura e nada de chuva





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Em maio vamos ter os primeiros 34/35 graus no vale do Tejo vão ver vem aí uma onda de calor em maio e vão muitos para praia enfim nada de chuva para aqui





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Emfim maio deve ser também seco


----------



## Snifa (30 Abr 2017 às 09:34)

Tiagolco disse:


> Então mas não ia ser um Maio seco?



O membro Trovoada extreme weather vai falando ao sabor dos modelos e respetivas saídas..., ou seja, se colocam instabilidade vai ser um Maio chuvoso, se colocam calor e AA vai ser seco...se não colocam nem uma coisa nem outra fica na dúvida.

Uma coisa é certa, entre ser seco, chuvoso, ou  normal, alguma coisa há-de acertar ou pelo menos aproximar-se..

Na minha opinião, Maio nem vai ser seco nem chuvoso, nem normal.. antes pelo contrário..


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Abr 2017 às 09:50)

Na minha opinião maio vai chover bem mas vai ter momentos com altas temperaturas espero um maio alternado entre instabilidade e calor .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Abr 2017 às 11:17)

Tou a ver que vai ser um belo maio mas alternado .


----------



## Snifa (30 Abr 2017 às 11:20)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Tou a ver que vai ser um belo maio mas alternado .



Sim, e também vai alternar entre o dia e a noite...ou seja, quando for de dia não é de noite, e vice-versa..


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Abr 2017 às 11:22)

Não queria dizer isso queria dizer que vai ser alternado entre instabilidade e calor .


----------



## Snifa (30 Abr 2017 às 11:25)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Não queria dizer isso queria dizer que vai ser alternado entre instabilidade e calor .



Ahh ok, não tinha percebido...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Abr 2017 às 11:37)

Eu tenho saudades do inverno 2009/2010 que foi cheio de temporais a sério se bem que invernos como 2009/2010 cada vez são mais raros .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Abr 2017 às 12:24)

O inverno de 2013 e de 2014 também foram muito bons mas gostei mais do inverno 2009/2010 .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Abr 2017 às 13:15)




----------



## Zulo (30 Abr 2017 às 15:59)

Creio que foi em 2011 que também tive uns quantos temporais em Lisboa.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Abr 2017 às 16:02)

Mas em 2011 lembro me do abril ter sido muito bom principalmente para o fim lembro me daquele dia 29 de abril de 2011 que foi quando caiu muito granizo e trovoada em Lisboa depois maio de 2011 também foi muito bom 2011 teve uma boa primavera mas 2009/2010 foi um grande inverno foi um inverno cheio de temporais e chuvadas .


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Abr 2017 às 20:13)

É impressão minha ou devo ser o único que está satisfeito e contente, com o Inverno que tive. Possas, finalmente, uma vez tinha que calhar a mim.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Abr 2017 às 20:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> É impressão minha ou devo ser o único que está satisfeito e contente, com o Inverno que tive. Possas, finalmente, uma vez tinha que calhar a mim.


És mesmo o único pois o inverno que tiveste não foi nada mau o nosso é que foi mau podia ter sido melhor o único mês que safou foi o março, feveirero foi mais ou menos.


----------



## Snifa (2 Mai 2017 às 21:35)

Boas,

desculpem colocar neste tópico ( já tinha colocado no tópico da aviação, https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/aviacao.3318/page-54 mas o mesmo não aparece listado nas últimas mensagens do Fórum ), sabem o que se passa com este avião da Evelop Airlines, testes, treinos, emergência?

Saiu de Madrid rumo a Punta Cana e ali na zona dos Açores voltou para trás, neste momento anda em círculos já em Espanha, aparentemente a largar/consumir combustível antes de aterrar em Madrid:













Podem seguir aqui:

https://www.flightradar24.com/EVE801/d417bfa


----------



## Snifa (2 Mai 2017 às 22:42)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> desculpem colocar neste tópico ( já tinha colocado no tópico da aviação, https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/aviacao.3318/page-54 mas o mesmo não aparece listado nas últimas mensagens do Fórum ), sabem o que se passa com este avião da Evelop Airlines, testes, treinos, emergência?
> 
> ...



Já  se está a dirigir para Madrid, provavelmente alguma emergência médica, no entanto ainda teve que largar bastante combustível ( andou mais de uma hora em círculos ) para poder aterrar em segurança.

https://www.flightradar24.com/EVE801/d417bfa


----------



## Agreste (2 Mai 2017 às 22:47)

emergência médica?

há hospitais nos açores.


----------



## Snifa (2 Mai 2017 às 22:49)

Agreste disse:


> há hospitais nos açores.



Mas nos Açores não teria ainda muito combustível e por conseguinte peso a mais para poder  aterrar em segurança?

Eu também acho estranho, até porque não sei o que se passou concretamente...


----------



## Agreste (2 Mai 2017 às 22:51)

Snifa disse:


> Mas nos Açores não teria ainda muito combustível e por conseguinte peso a mais para poder  aterrar em segurança?
> 
> Eu também acho estranho, até porque não sei o que se passou concretamente...



Na base das lajes aterram bombardeiros B52 e outros aviões que nem sabemos.


----------



## Agreste (2 Mai 2017 às 22:52)

emergência médica a bordo não pode ser...
desacatos? há polícia em portugal.
avaria? e fazia 2 mil quilómetros de regresso mais a descarga de combustível?


----------



## Agreste (2 Mai 2017 às 22:54)

sequestro? não se desfazia do combustível.

este plano de voo devia ser explicado. Sobretudo prejuízo para a empresa em combustível e os passageiros que perderam umas 4-5 horas de voo.


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2017 às 23:18)




----------



## António josé Sales (3 Mai 2017 às 13:09)

Boa tarde so para dizer que hoje vi o boletim meteorológico na rtp dado pela meteorologista maria João frada explicou muito bem o que se iria passar nos próximos dias mostranto alem das imagens de satélite cartas de superfície coisa que nenhum dios outros tinha apresentado ate a data para alem disso da muitos promenores importantes que saudades que tinha de a ouvir


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mai 2017 às 13:37)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa tarde so para dizer que hoje vi o boletim meteorológico na rtp dado pela meteorologista maria João frada explicou muito bem o que se iria passar nos próximos dias mostranto alem das imagens de satélite cartas de superfície coisa que nenhum dios outros tinha apresentado ate a data para alem disso da muitos promenores importantes que saudades que tinha de a ouvir


Ela é a melhor neste momento...


----------



## Nando Costa (3 Mai 2017 às 15:38)

Subscrevo. Ja tinha saudades das previsões da meteorologista Maria João Frada. Ela e a Teresa Arantes foram as meteorologistas que me deixaram mais saudades, ja que eram as que apresentavam as melhores previsões. Por falar da Teresa que é feito dela será que ja foi para a reforma, alguém sabe?


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Mai 2017 às 16:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ela é a melhor neste momento...


 e mesmo adoro as previsões dela


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (3 Mai 2017 às 18:53)

Eu também já tinha saudades das previsões meteorológicas de Maria João frada , este mês vai ser bom parece me .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (3 Mai 2017 às 20:38)

Que boa saída do ecm  com bastante chuva ehehehe finalmente .


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2017 às 18:30)

Já se vê a chuva a chegar no radar...


----------



## jonas (4 Mai 2017 às 18:57)

Em análise aos modelos, parece que vamos ter chuva na primeira quinzena de maio.
Finalmente alguma chuva para minimizar a seca existente.

Acima das 240h o GFS passa de instabilidade para temperaturas acima dos 35 graus no sul. Ainda bem que é uma previsão muito incerta...


----------



## Ricardo TT (5 Mai 2017 às 13:21)

Muito boa tarde a todos.
Gostaria se possível de saber qual a previsão do estado do tempo para o fim de semana de 13 e 14 de Maio. 
Desde já obrigado

Atenciosamente o meus cumprimentos


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Mai 2017 às 14:54)

Para a semana e que vem belas chuvas principalmente a partir de quarta , este maio vai ser instável tanto nesta primeira quinzena como na segunda quinzena .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Mai 2017 às 14:55)

jonas disse:


> Em análise aos modelos, parece que vamos ter chuva na primeira quinzena de maio.
> Finalmente alguma chuva para minimizar a seca existente.
> 
> Acima das 240h o GFS passa de instabilidade para temperaturas acima dos 35 graus no sul. Ainda bem que é uma previsão muito incerta...




Esses 35 graus não vão ser registados pois eu acho que a segunda quinzena de maio será parecida como a primeira quinzena com tempo alternado entre instabilidade e calor .


----------



## Ricardo TT (5 Mai 2017 às 16:27)

jonas disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Ainda falta algum tempo, mas em pricipio sábado deve chover um pouco, Domingo já não deve chover.



Boa tarde.
Sim realmente ainda falta algum tempo. Ainda assim obrigado pela info.

Atenciosamente os meus cumprimentos
Bom fim de semana


----------



## Ricardo TT (5 Mai 2017 às 16:45)

jonas disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Ainda falta algum tempo, mas em pricipio sábado deve chover um pouco, Domingo já não deve chover.


Boa tarde.
Sim realmente ainda falta algum tempo. Ainda assim obrigado pela info.

Atenciosamente os meus cumprimentos
Bom fim de semana


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Mai 2017 às 17:22)

Parece me que vamos ter chuvas a sério a partir da próxima semana .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Mai 2017 às 19:27)

Em principio sábado deverá chover ainda , domingo já não .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Mai 2017 às 21:08)

Snifa disse:


> Informação especial
> 
> *Comunicado válido entre* *2017-05-05 17:25:00* e *2017-05-14 23:59:00
> *
> ...



Quando o papa vier vai levar uma bela molha talvez também haja trovoadas . Dia 12 de maio está previsto muita chuva e trovoada mas tenho mais expectativas para o dia 11 de maio com o cape bom todo o dia perfeito para trovoadas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Mai 2017 às 19:39)

Cada vez menos chuva prevista para esta semana e depois mais calor...


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2017 às 20:38)

Para além do modelo da Panasonic, sobre o qual não há novas notícias e muito dificilmente será de acesso gratuito, pessoalmente teria grande interesse em ter acesso ao COSMO, modelo mais utilizado - e conhecido - na Europa central e de leste (tem semelhanças com o ICON alemão que publico periodicamente).

Porque é que fiz esta longa introdução? Porque os russos têm uma previsão sazonal excelente p'ra mim, claro (nota que desconheço a eficácia das previsões):





Irá isto acontecer? Só se houver mais um El Niño a esteróides


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2017 às 21:12)

Numa nota mais séria, as diferenças são abismais:










Quanto às queixas da indiferença perante a seca, estou dividido. Percebo a indignação mas acho que é realista afirmar que as pessoas não se importam muito com eventos que ocorrem a grande distância.

Há as discussões entre a chuva que cai no norte vs sul. Mas vou mais além. Se eu me vier queixar - como já fiz - que a minha terra está seca a preocupação da malta do norte, centro e sul não será muita e acho isso perfeitamente normal nem vou exigir mais 'solidariedade'.

O tempo seco que a malta daqui se queixa é o paraíso para os turistas e para toda a malta que não depende diretamente da precipitação (a maioria da população tuga). Tudo é relativo como também é a indignação. Mandar insultos porque trivializo os 'problemas' dos outros é compreensível daí que não fique incomodado. Contudo, chamo a atenção para o conteúdo das intervenções já que nem todas são iguais. Generaliza-se muita coisa, algo que também não é muito construtivo.

Finalizo, chamando a atenção para a pouca importância da minimização da seca feita pelos comuns cidadãos. Do que sei, não têm grande influência na determinação do estado do tempo.

Pronto, foi esta a apresentação mais objetiva da questão que consegui neste momento.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Mai 2017 às 16:29)

Boas , quinta feira parece me o dia em que podemos ter mais trovoadas amanhã começa a chuva.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Mai 2017 às 17:30)

A partir de amanhã ao final da tarde vamos começar a ter alguma chuva a começar pelo litoral estendendo-se para o interior depois vem o pós - frontal na quarta feira depois vem nova frente fria para a tarde de quarta feira está mais forte do que a de terça depois vem o pós frontal que chega já ao final da tarde de quarta feira e prolonga-se por quinta na sexta continua os aguaceiros mas com mais incidência de manhã depois sábado pode ainda chover mas já vai ser pouco .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Mai 2017 às 21:06)

Para quinta feira temos muito bom cape todo o dia o que dá boas condições de trovoadas.


----------



## tozequio (9 Mai 2017 às 10:41)

Esta obsessão das pessoas com o sol e o calor é tão irritante... Ainda hoje uma colega de trabalho a queixar-se que "este tempo está horrível", só porque está enevoado e não está o sol dos últimos dias. Enfim. Quando as pessoas falam de meteorologia até prefiro-me calar para não responder torto, tamanhas são as alarvidades debitadas.


----------



## blade (9 Mai 2017 às 13:38)

finalmente vem ai o verão 





A intensidade ainda pode variar mas vão vir dias mais quentes


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mai 2017 às 13:56)

blade disse:


> finalmente vem ai o verão


Sim, até porque em Abril por exemplo não tivemos dias de Verão nem ondas de calor... acho até que Abril foi um mês extremamente fresco.


----------



## criz0r (9 Mai 2017 às 13:58)

É uma distância temporal enorme, mas os modelos não estão muito confiantes num padrão de calor na 2ª quinzena.

Parecem-me ser apenas 2 ou 3 dias fora do contexto, mas vamos aguardar até porque não era lá muito positivo chegar a esses valores neste mês.


----------



## Thomar (9 Mai 2017 às 14:04)

Ainda estamos em Maio, mas segundo esta notícia no site do IPMA é bastante provável haver um EL-NIÑO no final do ano:


*"50-60% DE PROBABILIDADE DE OCORRÊNCIA DE EL NIÑO NO FINAL DE 2017*
_2017-05-08 (IPMA)

Há probabilidade de 50-60% de ocorrer um evento de El Niño no final de 2017, de acordo com a Organização Meteorológica Mundial.

O fenómeno El Niño/Southern Oscillation (ENSO) é um fenómeno oceano-atmosférico natural que afeta o clima regional e global e a circulação geral da atmosfera. Tem grande influência nos padrões climáticos em diversas regiões.

Na sequência de um evento La Niña fraco (segundo semestre de 2016 com condições neutras/frias), as temperaturas da superfície do mar e a maioria dos campos atmosféricos voltaram a níveis neutros em Janeiro de 2017 que continuam até à presente data.

No entanto, as temperaturas da superfície do mar no extremo leste do Oceano Pacífico aumentaram 2 ou mais graus centígrados acima da média durante os meses de fevereiro e março, originando chuvas muito fortes nas costas do Equador e Peru. Esse aquecimento localizado - conhecido no Peru como um "El Niño costeiro" - é diferente do mais conhecido padrão de aquecimento El Niño, mas seus impactos nas áreas afetadas são muito grandes.

Muitos dos modelos climáticos indicam que as condições neutras em toda a bacia do Pacífico persistirão até junho de 2017, prevê-se que como mais provável o desenvolvimento subsequente de um El Niño durante o segundo semestre do que a continuação de condições neutras."_


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (9 Mai 2017 às 14:45)

blade disse:


> finalmente vem ai o verão
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (9 Mai 2017 às 14:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sim, até porque em Abril por exemplo não tivemos dias de Verão nem ondas de calor... acho até que Abril foi um mês extremamente fresco.


Gosto da mordacidade. Concordo, de facto há certos comentários que deviam ficar na gaveta.


----------



## 1337 (9 Mai 2017 às 16:20)

"Finalmente vem aí o Verão". Andas pior que a CS rapaz, verão temos de Março a Novembro praticamente.


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Mai 2017 às 17:32)

vir d





blade disse:


> finalmente vem ai o verão
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calor para que para secar tudo ainda mais? Ainda por cima com o mês de abril extremamente quente e seco que tivemos para nao falar dos meses de inverno sequíssimos, neste momento precisamos de tudo menos de calor.


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2017 às 18:42)

*Paris 1.5°C target may be smashed by 2026*


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mai 2017 às 19:54)

*Incidente nuclear sério no estado de Washington... para seguir em off topic.*


----------



## Zulo (9 Mai 2017 às 21:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Incidente nuclear sério no estado de Washington... para seguir em off topic.*




Segundo esta notícia está tudo bem:
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/tunnel-nuclear-waste-collapses-washington-state-47301430


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2017 às 21:11)

Zulo disse:


> Segundo esta notícia está tudo bem:
> http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/tunnel-nuclear-waste-collapses-washington-state-47301430



Surpreendente seria se dissessem outra coisa


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 10:18)

A suposta linha já é mais "banda" de instabilidade, a coisa promete para as próximas horas.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Mai 2017 às 13:19)

Estas chuvas são boas para a agricultura se bem que isto ainda não chega é preciso mais chuva para compensar o mês de abril que tivemos .


----------



## carlitinhos (10 Mai 2017 às 14:18)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Estas chuvas são boas para a agricultura se bem que isto ainda não chega é preciso mais chuva para compensar o mês de abril que tivemos .



nem todos os que vivem da agricultura ficam felizes com estas chuvas aqui na zona já começou a época da colha da cereja e as mais maduras têm tendência a abrir (rachar) ficando assim destruídas para venda e  logo nesta fase inicial onde os valores por quilo são mais altos,mas isto de agricultura/fruticultura nunca satisfará a totalidade dos seus membros e assim sendo é muito bem vinda para quebrar a seca em que os solos estão mas muito mau para as cerejas maduras, aguardemos


----------



## fhff (10 Mai 2017 às 15:23)

Para a vinha também não é bom. Está em floração e o vingamento dos bagos é afectado...


----------



## 1337 (10 Mai 2017 às 15:27)

É tudo mau, se não chove está tudo seco, se chove estraga algumas plantações. Realmente o Tuguinha nunca está bem com nada é impressionante.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Mai 2017 às 15:27)

Mas se não chovesse íamos ficar com uma seca severa a extrema ainda bem que chove assim para os terrenos ficarem com água os terrenos andam secos devido ao abril extremamente seco e quente agora maio os terrenos vão ficar melhores mas não é o suficiente mas já é bom .


----------



## Orion (10 Mai 2017 às 16:21)

A previsão do CFS é algo épica. Nem tanto pela chuva mas sim pelo arrefecimento global 






Mas calma. Fica ainda pior


----------



## david 6 (10 Mai 2017 às 21:43)

estava a ver o jogo Atletico Madrid vs Real Madrid em Madrid, agora no final do jogo começou a chover muito mesmo até se viu clarão, até depois mostraram a imagem do estádio de fora para ver melhor o relampago


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2017 às 21:49)

david 6 disse:


> estava a ver o jogo Atletico Madrid vs Real Madrid em Madrid, agora no final do jogo começou a chover muito mesmo até se viu clarão, até depois mostraram a imagem do estádio de fora para ver melhor o relampago


Sim, há de facto muita atividade elétrica na zona de Madrid


----------



## criz0r (11 Mai 2017 às 10:13)

Ainda existe muito "combustível" no Atlântico para nos animar,


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Mai 2017 às 11:42)

Temos o Atlântico a pipocar bem perto da costa oeste!
A tarde promete!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Mai 2017 às 11:51)

Olhando os gráficos do IPMA em Chaves já terão caído mais de 50 mm entre ontem e hoje... muito bom!
Boa rega em especial nas Oliveiras e Castanheiros que plantei no ano passado, estavam em risco de morrer um ano mais...
Como se precisava!


----------



## criz0r (11 Mai 2017 às 16:59)

Já lá vem o próximo "Intercidades"  . O Atlântico está ao rubro, só falta o espectáculo pirotécnico que não há meio de aparecer por aqui,


----------



## Orion (12 Mai 2017 às 19:42)

Não é propriamente um produto inovador nem tem uma definição por aí além mas sempre é mais um recurso gratuito (de um satélite novo).

A passo de caracol a Eumetsat vai melhorando. Como estreia, fica a minha terra


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Mai 2017 às 09:49)

Boas , os modelos cortaram no calor nesta semana que vem e para a proxima semana talvez regresse à chuva.


----------



## Orion (13 Mai 2017 às 16:03)




----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Mai 2017 às 19:22)

O calor previsto para a semana que vem desapareceu e foi substituído por tempo fresco e possibilidade de chuva a meio da semana. Prevêem-se até cotas 1200m...
Esperemos que não haja geadas.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Mai 2017 às 20:46)

Olha que o ecm nesta saída carregou um pouco no calor e prevê calor a partir de dia 20  de maio .


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mai 2017 às 15:10)

Epá, afinal o calor só vem a partir do dia 20, então a partir de amanhã, vem o quê? Frio...  

Amanhã, tenham cuidado com o frio, com temperaturas em alguns locais acima dos 30ºC especialmente no Centro e Sul, agasalhem-se bem, e tenham cuidado com os resfriados.  

A partir de amanhã, vai ser sempre a suar até meados de Outubro.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Mai 2017 às 18:55)

O calor virá mais dia menos dia, já estamos a entrar na segunda quinzena de Maio e o Verão está aí á porta...
Tudo o que eu peço é que este Verão não seja como o do ano passado( muito sofri o verão passado) e nem como o dos últimos anos pelo menos aqui pelo interior.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mai 2017 às 20:15)

Davidmpb disse:


> O calor virá mais dia menos dia, já estamos a entrar na segunda quinzena de Maio e o Verão está aí á porta...
> Tudo o que eu peço é que este Verão não seja como o do ano passado( muito sofri o verão passado) e nem como o dos últimos anos pelo menos aqui pelo interior.


 
... e com menos noites tropicais, o ano passado foi duro ...


----------



## Orion (15 Mai 2017 às 17:50)

Orion disse:


> A previsão do CFS é algo épica. Nem tanto pela chuva mas sim pelo arrefecimento global
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As previsões dão para tudo. Desde a frescura...






... até ao calor desagradável:






A verdade poderá ser uma mistela das duas coisas:











A previsão é semelhante à do mês passado para a PI (corta na frescura litoral mas carrega do calor interior):






Pessoalmente, dispenso o calor


----------



## Snifa (16 Mai 2017 às 18:12)

*O céu como só um piloto pode ver. Fotos verdadeiramente únicas.

Santiago é piloto, mas nunca vai trabalhar sem a máquina fotográfica:
















































































































https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mu...ification&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=794998*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Mai 2017 às 19:48)

Boas, vem um fim de semana com calor com temperaturas iguais ás de hoje a partir de agora é sempre a suar  até outubro .


----------



## WHORTAS (16 Mai 2017 às 21:59)

Neste momento estou em Évora centro. (25℃ neste momento)
Não sei como há gente que gosta deste calor....


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Mai 2017 às 19:03)

No fim de semana volta o calor com temperaturas novamente acima dos 30 graus .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2017 às 19:37)

Ainda bem que volta o calor,a partir de domingo rumo ao sul da PIbérica direito há praia .


----------



## Orion (17 Mai 2017 às 19:46)




----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Mai 2017 às 20:27)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Até parece que tivemos um inverno bom , cheio de chuva e temporais a sério isto agora vai ser calor e não sei como há gente que querem mais calor e mais calor .


Eu até nem gosto do calor...o verão para mim é uma arrelia das grandes,mas o S.Pedro desta vez vai ser amigo .


----------



## criz0r (18 Mai 2017 às 13:36)

Toma lá que já almoças-te!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Mai 2017 às 16:33)

Boas, já há zonas que podem chegar aos 38/39 graus no dia 24 agora é sempre a suar até meados de outubro .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Mai 2017 às 16:51)

Para a semana o alentejo vai ferver já com temperaturas a chegar aos 38/39 graus e por aqui também não vai ser muito diferente , aqui já posso chegar aos 35 graus vê se mesmo que este verão deve ser quente agora e que levamos com o calor todo em cima !


----------



## Orion (18 Mai 2017 às 22:52)

Bem que queria mas o CFS não modelou um furacão para onde vivo. Modela sim um cenário interessante para a malta do sul.


----------



## Zulo (19 Mai 2017 às 00:35)

Deciembre? Isso ainda faltam uns dias valentes...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mai 2017 às 07:34)

Zulo disse:


> Deciembre? Isso ainda faltam uns dias valentes...


Pelo menos temos uma noção daquilo que os modelos prevêem agora para depois comparar com aquilo que vai acontecer na altura. Se assim fosse, já não seria um dezembro tão seco como já vem sendo hábito nos últimos anos.


----------



## Zulo (19 Mai 2017 às 08:32)

Não temos noçao nenhuma,lol...Que vai chover algum dia já nós sabemos,é Dezembro..... Agora se nem a 2 semanas acertamos,quanto mais a 7 meses... São coisas que nem deviam sequer ser colocadas em causa.

Na minha opinião é o que se costuma chamar conversa de café..


----------



## Thomar (19 Mai 2017 às 10:15)

As previsões de muito calor para a semana estão a piorar, o IPMA prevê para Ponte de Sôr 3 dias com *+37ºC! *






O inferno começa...


----------



## Dias Miguel (19 Mai 2017 às 11:18)

Orion disse:


> Bem que queria mas o CFS não modelou um furacão para onde vivo. Modela sim um cenário interessante para a malta do sul.


@Orion no melhor estilo Alo, Alo


----------



## Orion (19 Mai 2017 às 21:24)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Orion no melhor estilo Alo, Alo


----------



## Orion (19 Mai 2017 às 21:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Pelo menos temos uma noção daquilo que os modelos prevêem agora para depois comparar com aquilo que vai acontecer na altura. Se assim fosse, já não seria um dezembro tão seco como já vem sendo hábito nos últimos anos.



A previsão do CFS é para desesperados e para os que têm tédio (para os curiosos estou no último grupo ). É um modelo sazonal com todos os defeitos que isso acarreta.


----------



## guimeixen (20 Mai 2017 às 09:39)

O GFS e o ARPEGE colocam precipitação aqui no Litoral Norte amanhã ao fim do dia. Será que poderá ser convecção elevada? As trovoadas de base alta são fantásticas para se ver os raios.

GFS:





ARPEGE:


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Mai 2017 às 09:57)

Boas, ui ui ! vem aí bastante calor agora vamos entrar no verão e depois é sempre a suar até meados de outubro .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Mai 2017 às 10:00)

As temperaturas segundo o ipma para a semana deverão chegar aos 38 graus em algumas zonas de Santarém , aqui devo ter 34/35 graus já e muito calor tou a ver que vamos esturricar ao sol !


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2017 às 13:22)

O record deste mês em Portugal, sempre sao 40ºC na estação do Ipma nos arredores de Pinhão? 
Mantem-se as previsões de 38ºC com valente corrente de leste instalada...


----------



## AnDré (21 Mai 2017 às 16:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> O record deste mês em Portugal, sempre sao 40ºC na estação do Ipma nos arredores de Pinhão?
> Mantem-se as previsões de 38ºC com valente corrente de leste instalada...



Sim, 40,0ºC a 30 de Maio de 1953, que na verdade foi a 29/05, mas o IPMA conta das 9h às 9h.

Reanalise da tarde do dia 29 de Maio de 1953:


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mai 2017 às 21:35)

Mammatus numa perspetiva mais interessante, digo eu: 




Foto de Joanne Culin
Fonte


----------



## joselamego (22 Mai 2017 às 14:10)

criz0r disse:


> 3ªfeira tórrida e provavelmente o dia mais quente do ano em algumas zonas do País, sublinho que estamos ainda nem a meados de *Maio*.
> 
> O Ribatejo é a principal vítima segundo os modelos:
> 
> ...


Será um dia quentíssimo, mas já passamos  meados mês Maio ...mas estás temperaturas são mais de junho ...
Amanhã e quarta muitos locais do país a temperatura deverá chegar aos 36/37°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (22 Mai 2017 às 14:17)

joselamego disse:


> Será um dia quentíssimo, mas já passamos meados mês Maio



Sim, quando referi meados referia-me mesmo aos últimos dias do mês portanto mais perto do Verão em si, que por sinal até dão alguma instabilidade.

A sorte é que vão ser apenas dois dias " a arder" e já se regressa a valores digamos, mais normais. Os 38ºC previstos pelo IPMA são aterradores para esta altura do ano..


----------



## joselamego (22 Mai 2017 às 14:24)

Sim CrizOr, sexta a temperatura já desce e ainda poderá vir alguma trovoada e aguaceiros dispersos 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Mai 2017 às 18:38)

Nos próximos dias vamos ter temperaturas da ordem dos 35 graus ou mais isto vai doer e muito ! 

Na quarta - feira com sorte vou ter umas trovoadas mas agora vai ser calor a doer .


----------



## comentador (22 Mai 2017 às 21:30)

Boa noite! 

Vamos ter uns dias quentes que parece que vão trazer alguma instabilidade a partir de 4ª feira nas regiões do interior. Segundo o GFS a partir de 29 de Maio regressa novamente a instabilidade até ao fim de Maio.


----------



## criz0r (24 Mai 2017 às 13:16)

O Atlântico estará a "cozinhar" algo interessante a SW do Cabo de São Vicente,


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Mai 2017 às 20:30)

Este tempo convectivo (brutais células neste momento no Alentejo) é sem dúvida fantástico. Porém, é tudo uma total lotaria. Já todos sabemos isso mas por vezes passa dos limites. Para mim isto torna este tempo ainda mais fascinante.

Hoje é um bom exemplo. Modelos completamente à nora no que toca à previsão de precipitação. Para o Alentejo nem 1 mm se previa. A previsão do Estofex é de rir.

A ideia que dá é que os modelos nestas situações apenas servem para ter uma pequena ideia do que se irá passar, ou nem isso. São quase inúteis.


----------



## Snifa (25 Mai 2017 às 09:20)

Adoro estes títulos sensacionalistas destes "jornaleiros"

*Meteorologia*
*
Portugal tropical. Dia vai ser de calor e chuva forte.
*
Clima tropical. Esta quinta-feira, as temperaturas altas, na casa dos 30 graus, vão ser acompanhadas de chuva forte aguaceiros, a partir do fim da manhã.

Todos os distritos de Portugal continental vão estar, esta quinta-feira, a partir das 11 horas, sob aviso amarelo devido à possibilidade de chuva, que pode ser forte e sob forma de granizo, trovoada e vento forte.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) prevê "condições favoráveis para a ocorrência de aguaceiros por vezes fortes, que ocasionalmente podem ser de granizo e para a ocorrência de trovoada e rajadas de vento forte" para o período entre as 11 e as 21 horas desta quinta-feira.

O aviso "Amarelo" é o terceiro mais grave de uma escala de três e indica situação meteorológica para determinadas atividades dependentes da situação meteorológica.

O IPMA prevê para esta quinta-feira uma descida da temperatura no litoral a norte do cabo Mondego.

A cidade mais quente deverá ser Évora, com 35 graus, seguindo-se Beja, Castelo Branco e Santarém, com 34º, Vila Real, com 32º, e Bragança, Coimbra e Lisboa, com 31º.

Para o Porto está prevista uma temperatura máxima de 29º e para Faro 26º.

http://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/portugal-tropical-dia-vai-ser-de-calor-e-chuva-forte-8505753.html


----------



## Prof BioGeo (25 Mai 2017 às 23:39)

O Cb que se formou no dia 24 de maio sobre o distrito de Évora, com o seu _overshooting top_. De compêndio, diria!


----------



## criz0r (26 Mai 2017 às 09:58)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> O Cb que se formou no dia 24 de maio sobre o distrito de Évora, com o seu _overshooting top_. De compêndio, diria!



Fantástico registo . Só lhe bastava um pouco de Photoshop para tirar a neblina envolvente e seria uma fotografia óptima para um livro de escola  .


----------



## criz0r (26 Mai 2017 às 16:17)

Autêntico festival eléctrico no Norte e Centro


----------



## pedro303 (28 Mai 2017 às 12:51)

Tanta actividade e eu nao vi um relâmpago e nem chuva

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (28 Mai 2017 às 16:38)

pedro303 disse:


> Tanta actividade e eu nao vi um relâmpago e nem chuva
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk



 Bem vindo ao clube, não vi nada e ainda andei a caçar, fiz 200km para ver nada.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (28 Mai 2017 às 21:55)

Aquilo que deveria ser um fórum de discussão, para alguns membros não passa de um muro das lamentações. Há comentadores que não conseguem emitir um _post _sem que venha com queixume. Deixo este comentário, neste separador, dado não ser propriamente "acompanhamento meteorológico". Mas, para alguém que acompanha diariamente e com interesse este fórum torna-se, de facto, irritante uma atitude tão parcial. Tempo seco, ou tempo chuvoso, são estados do tempo e deveriam merecer, independentemente do agrado que nos possam trazer, ou não, apenas um registo factual. Isso é o que separa quem tem pretensão a uma verdadeira análise científica do mero opinador.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (28 Mai 2017 às 22:39)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Aquilo que deveria ser um fórum de discussão, para alguns membros não passa de um muro das lamentações. Há comentadores que não conseguem emitir um _post _sem que venha com queixume. Deixo este comentário, neste separador, dado não ser propriamente "acompanhamento meteorológico". Mas, para alguém que acompanha diariamente e com interesse este fórum torna-se, de facto, irritante uma atitude tão parcial. Tempo seco, ou tempo chuvoso, são estados do tempo e deveriam merecer, independentemente do agrado que nos possam trazer, ou não, apenas um registo factual. Isso é o que separa quem tem pretensão a uma verdadeira análise científica do mero opinador.


A minha participação no fórum passou de participante para apenas visitante por esta mesma situação. 
Desabafos...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (29 Mai 2017 às 13:59)

Também posso dizer o mesmo, deixei de ter gosto de participar neste forum por isso mesmo!


----------



## Snifa (29 Mai 2017 às 14:24)

Concordo  que por vezes, e quando o tempo não está ao nosso gosto, ou determinado evento foi fraco na nossa região, há um excesso de "lamentações", mas isso não é justificação para deixar de participar no Fórum sempre que o pretendam.

Basta usarem a opção *ignorar *e a partir daí deixam de ver os posts dos membros que seleccionarem e  que considerem que só se " lamentam", é remédio santo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Mai 2017 às 19:51)

Há remédio para tudo .


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jun 2017 às 23:22)




----------



## Thomar (5 Jun 2017 às 11:11)

As previsões para o próximo fim de semana estão bem diferentes no GFS e no IPMA, aqui para Ponte de Sôr nas previsões automáticas dão uma pequena descida de temperatura apontando para uma máxima de *+33ºC*, mas no GFS na run das 00Z aponta para aqui *+39,3ºC!  *
Ah e para Mora *+40,5ºC!*
Situação a acompanhar..


----------



## qwerl (5 Jun 2017 às 12:33)

O GFS a modelar a iso 24º a cobrir praticamente todo o país, a partir de Sábado até Terça pelo menos, com pequenas manchas de iso 26ºC












Comparando com o pico do episódio escaldante de Agosto do ano passado


----------



## Thomar (5 Jun 2017 às 14:24)

qwerl disse:


> O GFS a modelar a iso 24º a cobrir praticamente todo o país, a partir de Sábado até Terça pelo menos, com pequenas manchas de iso 26ºC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A run do GFS das 06z, piorou e em muito o calor. As previsões valem o que valem a tantos dias de distância, mas a tendência no GFS é preocupante, senão vejamos, para *Ponte de Sôr, Sábado +39,3ºC, Domingo +39,6ºC Segunda +41,6º*! *Para Mora Sábado +41,6ºC, Domingo +42,8ºC Segunda +41,7º!*
À espera das previsões mais frescas do IPMA. 
Se isto é já assim para o início de Junho (caso se confirme) será que este ano vamos aos* +46ºC?!...
*
Edit:* Coruche Sábado +39,8ºC, Domingo +43,7ºC , Segunda +41,0º!*


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jun 2017 às 15:35)

Thomar disse:


> A run do GFS das 06z, piorou e em muito o calor. As previsões valem o que valem a tantos dias de distância, mas a tendência no GFS é preocupante, senão vejamos, para *Ponte de Sôr, Sábado +39,3ºC, Domingo +39,6ºC Segunda +41,6º*! *Para Mora Sábado +41,6ºC, Domingo +42,8ºC Segunda +41,7º!*
> À espera das previsões mais frescas do IPMA.
> Se isto é já assim para o início de Junho (caso se confirme) será que este ano vamos aos* +46ºC?!...
> *
> Edit:* Coruche Sábado +39,8ºC, Domingo +43,7ºC , Segunda +41,0º!*


Realmente não são nada boas notícias, ainda tinha esperança que este Verão fosse um pouco mais suave, mas os primeiros sinais não indicam isso... ainda faltam alguns dias e portanto é esperar que retirem um pouco do calor, o GFS dá *38ºc* na segunda para aqui, noutros locais então vai passar e bem dos 40ºc, caso se confirme.


----------



## criz0r (5 Jun 2017 às 15:52)

Tendo em conta o verão passado, até já tenho medo de ir ver os modelos. Cada vez mais um deserto este País..


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jun 2017 às 15:54)

criz0r disse:


> Tendo em conta o verão passado, até já tenho medo de ir ver os modelos. Cada vez mais um deserto este País..


Se fosse só o Verão do ano passado estávamos nós bem, há anos e anos que os Verões são extremamente quentes e a tendência será esta no presente e no futuro.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Jun 2017 às 18:15)

Boas, O próximo fim de semana pode ser bem tórrido em todo o lado parece que já vamos em julho muitas localidades devem ultrapassar os 40 graus se isto se confirmar eu já devo chegar aos 38/39 graus para junho que já são temperaturas de julho .


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2017 às 18:42)

Bastante quente  o GFS, mas a distância temporal ainda dá para amenizar bem a coisa:






Uma depressão a Oeste/OSO que ajuda ao fluxo quente de S/SE:






Carta interessante, com tanto calor instalado podiam disparar umas boas trovoadas, caso as condições sejam favoráveis 

O problema é que essas trovoadas a ocorrerem podem causar danos severos à agricultura e não só..

A ver como evolui, mas o ECMWF, de momento, não concorda nada com isto..


----------



## criz0r (6 Jun 2017 às 09:45)

Gibraltar a assar na próxima 2ªfeira segundo o GFS, diferença abissal entre os Pirinéus com máxima de 8ºC e Gibraltar com 44ºC.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Jun 2017 às 09:46)

O gfs insiste no calor a partir do próximo fim de semana mas agora prolongou o calor o ecm também parece que está a aumentar o calor as temperaturas podem chegar a valores de 40 graus ou superar no interior caso se confirme o que o gfs está a prever o que já é muito calor ! mais outro verão para suar .


----------



## criz0r (6 Jun 2017 às 09:56)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O gfs insiste no calor a partir do próximo fim de semana mas agora prolongou o calor o ecm também parece que está a aumentar o calor as temperaturas podem chegar a valores de 40 graus ou superar no interior caso se confirme o que o gfs está a prever o que já é muito calor ! mais outro verão para suar .



Não acredito sinceramente num Verão igual ao do ano passado, acredito mais em situações pontuais em que a temperatura chegue ou ultrapasse os 40ºC mas nada como o inferno do ano passado com ondas de calor frequentes.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Jun 2017 às 10:00)

Espero bem que não seja como o do ano passado mas acho que este verão deve ser quente ou muito quente se continuar estas previsões .


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jun 2017 às 10:32)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O gfs insiste no calor a partir do próximo fim de semana*,* mas agora prolongou o calor*.* O ecm também parece que está a aumentar o calor*,* as temperaturas podem chegar a valores de 40 graus ou superar no interior*,* caso se confirme o que o gfs está a prever o que já é muito calor ! mais outro verão para suar .



Bom dia.

Podes fazer o* FAVOR* de colocar pontuação nas tuas frases?
Aqui a malta agradece...Continuamos a ter MUITA DIFICULDADE para perceber os teus posts.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jun 2017 às 14:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Quem está preparado para mais um mês infernal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nando Costa (6 Jun 2017 às 15:53)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Podes fazer o* FAVOR* de colocar pontuação nas tuas frases?
> Aqui a malta agradece...Continuamos a ter MUITA DIFICULDADE para perceber os teus posts.



Enfim é só mais um atentando à nossa querida língua portuguesa.


----------



## qwerl (6 Jun 2017 às 18:11)

Amanhã teremos o início de um mega evento de calor que os modelos vão prolongando cada vez mais, é incrível o que o GFS principalmente vai modelando para a próxima semana, iso 26 a cobrir grande parte do território com a iso 28 a espreitar










O ECM empurra o calor para Espanha e só depois para Portugal






Ainda falta algum tempo, mas os modelos vão ameaçando, uma coisa é certa: vem aí calor


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Jun 2017 às 18:40)

qwerl disse:


> Amanhã teremos o início de um mega evento de calor que os modelos vão prolongando cada vez mais, é incrível o que o GFS principalmente vai modelando para a próxima semana, iso 26 a cobrir grande parte do território com a iso 28 a espreitar
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Com essas isos teríamos uma onda de calor parecida como a de 2003 ,vamos esturricar! .


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jun 2017 às 18:46)

Essa situação a +150h ainda pode mudar, está dependente daquela marota depressão que se aloja na Madeira, que traz um fluxo intenso de SE para Portugal e uma grande massa de ar quente.

Pode ser que a depressão enfraqueça e não seja uma onda de calor tão intensa. (E sim, nestes casos temos de torcer para que venha o AA para colocar a depressão térmica no sítio e voltar a nortada que, essa sim, refresca o litoral)


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Jun 2017 às 19:01)

Cada vez mais este país é um deserto enfim  que se há de fazer.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jun 2017 às 21:08)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Cada vez mais este país é um deserto enfim  que se há de fazer.



Bem, estamos relativamente perto de uma latitude desértica, por isso com oscilações atmosféricas mais _anormais_ é fácil chegarem massas quentes. O problema é que essas anomalias são cada vez mais usuais, tudo devido a um efeito dominó complexo que se denomina alterações climáticas. O fator Atlântico sempre foi importante para o nosso clima, contudo cada vez é menos relevante no Verão.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (7 Jun 2017 às 08:13)

Boas , O gfs continua com o calor , sempre com temperaturas da ordem dos 40 graus ou mais , mas o ecm mete calor ,mas mais para a frente a partir de dia 14 , enquanto o gfs prevê calor já a partir de domingo.


----------



## Thomar (7 Jun 2017 às 08:23)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Boas , O gfs continua com o calor , sempre com temperaturas da ordem dos 40 graus ou mais , mas o ecm mete calor ,mas mais para a frente a partir de dia 14 , enquanto o gfs prevê calor já a partir de domingo.


O GFS na run das 00z continua com os seus delírios, para segunda-feira *Ponte de Sôr +42,7ºC, Avis +43,1ºC e Mora +44,5ºC! *
Olhar para as previsões do GFS deixa-me doido...


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jun 2017 às 08:31)

Mais uma onda de calor, em todos os meses tem que haver pelo menos uma.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (7 Jun 2017 às 09:12)

Se isto continuar assim, secalhar vou bater os recordes de temperatura de Junho !


----------



## rozzo (7 Jun 2017 às 10:22)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Se isto continuar assim, secalhar vou bater os recordes de temperatura de Junho !



Recordes absolutos não me parece que seja fácil.
Até ao "fatídico" Agosto de 2003, e durante muitos anos, os recordes absolutos anuais de temperatura máxima em muitas estações do continente eram precisamente de um dia no mês de Junho. Penso que de 1981.


----------



## Minhometeo (7 Jun 2017 às 10:51)

Para quem acha que so ha ondas de calor e recordes de temperaturas maximas nos ultimos 5/10 anos ,recordo a grande onda de calor de junho de 1981( ja se passaram quase 40 anos) , onde aqui em Viana do Castelo a temperatura chegou quase aos 39 graus e ,se nao estou em erro, a temperatura maxima foi superior a 30 graus durante mais de 20 dias consecutivos ( um record absoluto ate aos dias de hoje e ainda nao batido ) .

Este ano tambem tivemos recordes de temperaturas minimas muito baixas no inverno ( minimos historicos absolutos em muitos locais ) , e bom  recordar .


Em relacao a propalada onda de calor que se fala ,aqui no Norte nao vejo nada de extraordinario .  Temperaturas a rondar os 30 graus ou nem tanto e com oscilacoes e nortada no Litoral nao me parece nenhuma anormalidade para a epoca nem provocado pelo aquecimento global .

Mas e possivel que em alguns locais do sul ( habituais) ,a temperatura suba imenso.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (7 Jun 2017 às 11:10)

Minhometeo disse:


> Para quem acha que so ha ondas de calor e recordes de temperaturas maximas nos ultimos 5/10 anos ,recordo a grande onda de calor de junho de 1981( ja se passaram quase 40 anos) , onde aqui em Viana do Castelo a temperatura chegou quase aos 39 graus e ,se nao estou em erro, a temperatura maxima foi superior a 30 graus durante mais de 20 dias consecutivos ( um record absoluto ate aos dias de hoje e ainda nao batido ) .
> 
> Este ano tambem tivemos recordes de temperaturas minimas muito baixas no inverno ( minimos historicos absolutos em muitos locais ) , e bom  recordar .
> 
> ...



A onda de calor de junho de 1981 foi muito forte recordo me que aqui em lisboa cheguei por volta dos 42 graus !


----------



## Snifa (7 Jun 2017 às 11:32)

Aqui no Litoral não será nada de extraordinário ( calor sim mas com  máximas a rondar os 30 ºc ou ligeiramente superiores) , uma vez que não existe uma lestada bem marcada e que possa entrar pela tarde dentro, por isso a brisa marítima deverá controlar o aparecimento de temperaturas mais extremas. Já no interior, e em especial nos locais habituais, deverá fazer bastante calor, com máximas de 40 ºc ou um pouco acima.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jun 2017 às 11:39)

Menos quente esta última saída do GFS ( pelo menos não prolonga tanto o calor) , até lá muita coisa muda, oxalá retire o calor 

Tudo vai depender da posição da depressão.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jun 2017 às 11:41)

*Desde 1931 que no mês de Agosto não aquecia tanto em Portugal*
Por
Lusa
-
4 Setembro, 2016






*O passado mês de agosto foi o que registou a temperatura máxima mais elevada desde 1931, segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), com os termómetros a atingirem 44ºC nalgumas regiões do centro do país.*


“Em relação à temperatura média foi o 5º mês de agosto mais quente, atrás de 2003, 1949, 2010 e 2005. O valor da temperatura mínima esteve ligeiramente acima do normal, 19ª posição nos 86 anos considerados”, acrescenta a nota publicada no portal do IPMA.

Na mesma nota o instituto refere que em agosto “a temperatura média do ar, 24,2°C foi 2°C acima do valor normal 1971-2000”.

“A temperatura máxima de 32,2°C foi superior em 3,4°C e a temperatura mínima de 16,1°C correspondeu a uma anomalia positiva de 0,6°C”, acrescenta, referindo-se aos valores médios registados.

Segundo os dados estatísticos do instituto meteorológico nacional, este verão (contabilizando os meses de junho, julho e agosto) registou o valor médio da temperatura máxima mais elevado desde 1931: “30,6°C, + 2,9°C acima do valor médio”.

Foi também o *segundo verão mais quente dos últimos 86 anos*, só superado pelo estio de 2005. O último mês de agosto registou uma temperatura média de 23°C, cerca de 1,8°C acima do valor médio.

*Ainda segundo o IPMA, seis dos 10 verões mais quentes desde 1931 ocorreram depois do ano 2000, tendo o de 2005 sido o mais quente em 86 anos.*

“Os meses de julho e agosto de 2016 igualaram o valor mais alto de temperatura máxima mensal de agosto de 2003 (32.,2°C), sendo os únicos três meses cujos valores estão acima de 32°C”, lê-se na nota do IPMA.

No que diz respeito a precipitação, este foi o verão mais seco desde 1931, sendo apenas superado pelos anos de 1938, 1965, 1996 e 2005.

“Os valores da quantidade de precipitação ocorridos nos meses de junho a agosto, cerca de 20 mm, correspondem a cerca de 30% do valor médio”, precisou o IPMA.
https://zap.aeiou.pt/desde-1931-que-o-mes-de-agosto-em-portugal-nao-ficava-tao-quente-128288


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jun 2017 às 11:52)

Se for, como no ano passado, será excelente para o Algarve, com a água quentinha do mar.  Eu, por mim, gosto mais de um Verão com lestada sempre ameniza as temperaturas, por aqui, já a nortada eu dispenso ela, para ter temperaturas de 30ªC à meia-noite, não obrigado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jun 2017 às 13:17)

Ora por este andar o nosso s.joao será fracote..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (8 Jun 2017 às 09:43)

Não sei se hei-de rir se hei-de chorar, o GFS é um modelo entusiasta de facto,


----------



## joralentejano (8 Jun 2017 às 22:38)

Até dói olhar para isto 




O ECM insiste neste cenário e nos últimos dias tem aumentado o calor. O GFS tão depressa prevê temperaturas a rondar ou acima dos 40ºC a partir de segunda, como prevê temperaturas mais "suaves" e alguma instabilidade...


----------



## Thomar (9 Jun 2017 às 07:58)

Bom dia! Quem é que quer imigrar para o Sahara?!...


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jun 2017 às 09:36)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia! Quem é que quer imigrar para o Sahara?!...


Nem no norte de Marrocos se prevêem temperaturas tão elevadas.  é incrível como o GFS aposta sempre no mesmo sítio, o vale do sado...
Entretanto essas temperaturas acima dos 40°C acabam sempre por desaparecer, mas a partir desta semana vai começar a acontecer o mesmo do ano passado, dias e dias com temperaturas acima dos 35°C.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Jun 2017 às 13:26)

E à medida que os dias passam... 






Hitchens disse:


> Não querendo embarcar naquela meteopatia ciclotímica portuguesa - aquela que dá a impressão de sermos dos animais mais inadaptados ao meio em todo o planeta - convenhamos que, à medida que os modelos vão convergindo e os produtos vão sendo publicados, as previsões são absolutamente catastróficas para esta zona do país, considerando um inverno seco e uma primavera com sucessivas anomalias térmicas consideráveis.


Não poderia estar mais de acordo, se isto for assim o verão todo, meu deus.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jun 2017 às 13:34)

O GFS é um exagerado por vezes, essas temperaturas de 46 ºc  no Vale do Sado ( também não percebo porque insiste tanto naquela zona) são completamente despropositadas, ainda estou para ver quando colocam 50 ºc nesse local..

O ECMWF parece-me mais razoável, e não tão extremo, virá calor sim, algumas zonas do interior, nomeadamente Centro/Sul, e até locais do interior Norte, como Pinhão, Mirandela, podem muito bem atingir os 40 ºc ou até ligeiramente acima. 

Tenho pena de não existirem estações na zona do vale da Vilariça em Trás -os- Montes, ou no vale do Sabor junto à antiga ponte de Remondes, pois esses locais são autênticas fornalhas.. Facilmente se atingem e ultrapassam os 40 ºc


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2017 às 16:25)

joralentejano disse:


> E à medida que os dias passam...
> Não poderia estar mais de acordo, se isto for assim o verão todo, meu deus.



Esperemos que não, seria parecido com o Verão anterior e iria culminar em fogos catastróficos lá para Agosto e Setembro.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Jun 2017 às 16:36)

Boas, O ecm também tem vindo a meter calor , mas o gfs está a por muito calor para a semana com temperaturas na casa dos 40 graus ou mais ! Espero que não tenhamos um verão igual ao do ano passado .


----------



## dahon (9 Jun 2017 às 16:48)

MSantos disse:


> Esperemos que não, seria parecido com o Verão anterior e iria culminar em fogos catastróficos lá para Agosto e Setembro.


Eu diria que poderá ser pior e antecipado. Tendo em conta que esta primavera está a ser completamente o oposto do ano passado. Não me admirava muito que durante a próxima semana a coisa se complique no que concerne a incêndios. 
Aquela previsão de lestada a partir de quarta conjugada com HR baixa não augura nada de bom.


----------



## MSantos (9 Jun 2017 às 16:56)

dahon disse:


> Eu diria que poderá ser pior e antecipado. Tendo em conta que esta primavera está a ser completamente o oposto do ano passado. Não me admirava muito que durante a próxima semana a coisa se complique no que concerne a incêndios.
> Aquela previsão de lestada a partir de quarta conjugada com HR baixa não augura nada de bom.



Sim tens razão, os fogos realmente severos poderão começar mais cedo, na próxima semana provavelmente termos condições para os "3 trintas" dos fogos catastróficos:

Temperatura maior que *30ºC*
Humidade inferior a *30%*
Vento superior a *30km/h
*
Quando isto acontece normalmente dá asneira, que pode ser ainda pior se juntarmos o 4º trinta, ou seja fogo em zonas com declive superior a *30%*.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Jun 2017 às 16:59)

Os fogos severos já poderão começar para a semana devido a humidade baixa , temperaturas altas e ventos . Espero que este verão não seja igual ao do ano passado , se for pior que o ano passado ficamos um deserto .


----------



## dahon (9 Jun 2017 às 17:13)

MSantos disse:


> Sim tens razão, os fogos realmente severos poderão começar mais cedo, na próxima semana provavelmente termos condições para os "3 trintas" dos fogos catastróficos:
> 
> Temperatura maior que *30ºC*
> Humidade inferior a *30%*
> ...


Desconhecia o conceito dos "3 trintas" o que escrevi foi com base no conhecimento que adquiri neste fórum e a observação das condições que potenciam os incêndios mais severos. Assim sendo é mais um conceito para assimilar. 
Sempre a aprender.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jun 2017 às 17:48)

O pior cenário para fogos:
























Esperemos que até lá pelo menos amenize em termos de lestada.., para os fogos, pior que o calor intenso é termos vento seco e quente a soprar de Leste...


----------



## david 6 (9 Jun 2017 às 18:06)

GFS a dar brasa em uma das minhas localizações, Coruche: 40ºC na segunda, 39ºC e picos na terça, 38ºC na quinta, 43ºC na sexta e 40ºC sábado, , talvez de quinta para a frente ainda mude porque ainda falta uns dias, agora para o inicio da semana, não falta assim tanto...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Jun 2017 às 18:21)

Os modelos principais gfs e ecm  estão  a insistir muito neste cenário, as temperaturas para aqui são as seguintes : 33 graus na segunda , 31 graus na terça feira , 29 graus na quarta feira , 30 graus para quinta feira , 38 graus para sexta feira , 37 graus para sábado e 40 graus para domingo ou seja nos espera uma semana de torrar e cheia de incêndios !


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Jun 2017 às 19:27)

Para a semana já vou aos 40 graus se isto se confirmar  !


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jun 2017 às 20:22)

Já, não é a 1ª vez, que temos essas temperaturas em Junho, mas desde de Abril que estamos literalmente a assar, este ano vai ser muito mais penoso do que o ano passado, que só começou nos finais de Junho.

Uma coisa, temos que pensar, que todos os anos, o calor nunca falta e episódios extremos são cada vez mais frequentes e noites tropicais que nunca mais acabam e o sofrimento para dormir já começou e ainda só estamos na 1ª década de Junho.

Lá, vem mais um mês para ir para o top dos mais quentes...


----------



## Orion (9 Jun 2017 às 21:12)




----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jun 2017 às 22:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já, não é a 1ª vez, que temos essas temperaturas em Junho, mas desde de Abril que estamos literalmente a assar, este ano vai ser muito mais penoso do que o ano passado, que só começou nos finais de Junho.
> 
> Uma coisa, temos que pensar, que todos os anos, o calor nunca falta e episódios extremos são cada vez mais frequentes e noites tropicais que nunca mais acabam e o sofrimento para dormir já começou e ainda só estamos na 1ª década de Junho.
> 
> Lá, vem mais um mês para ir para o top dos mais quentes...


Os Verões em Portugal não começam em Junho começam a partir de Abril de Abril até Novembro é Verão e depois os outros meses são um pouco mais frescos, é este o resumo.


----------



## Minhometeo (9 Jun 2017 às 23:28)

Uma coisa que me tem impressionado de ha uns anos para ca e a facilidade  com que a temperatura chega aos 30 graus .  Ate pode estar tempo humido, mas calha de vir uns dias de sol e a temperatura chega aos 30 para cima  num instante . E isso ocorre praticamente de fevereiro a novembro . Ja faltou mais para atingir tambem dezembro e janeiro .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Jun 2017 às 23:38)

O gfs continua a dar-lhe no calor , com temperaturas sempre acima dos 40 graus em varias localidades .


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Jun 2017 às 01:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Os Verões em Portugal não começam em Junho começam a partir de Abril de Abril até Novembro é Verão e depois os outros meses são um pouco mais frescos, é este o resumo.



Realmente tem sido assim nos últimos tempos, mas com eventos de temperatura extremos, tanto no verão como no inverno, tanto de frio como de calor. 9 meses de inferno, 3 meses de inverno.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jun 2017 às 07:37)

O gfs está insiste muito no calor a partir de dia 16 , desde o ano passado que nós temos eventos extremos de temperatura , no inverno em janeiro tivemos um evento extremo de frio que até nevou no Algarve , no verão temos tido eventos bem quentes sempre com temperaturas acima dos 40 graus em muitas localidades . Vamos torrar !


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jun 2017 às 07:53)

O ecm também está a carregar no calor com iso de 25 no sul , com estas isos as temperaturas ultrapassam os 40 graus , eu devo chegar aos 38/39 graus este mês , isto vai ser uma grande onda de calor , vamos todos para a praia para fugir ao calor tórrido !


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2017 às 09:38)

Felizmente, onde vivo não fará grande calor, provavelmente nem aos 30ºC chega.
A malta do interior é que vai passar mal, ainda que estejam vacinados com a torradeira.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jun 2017 às 10:46)

O Forno de Mirandela vai trabalhar bem, deverá ser a zona, ou das zonas mais quentes de Portugal durante o evento de calor que está previsto


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2017 às 11:16)

Snifa disse:


> O Forno de Mirandela vai trabalhar bem, deverá ser a zona, ou das zonas mais quentes de Portugal durante o evento de calor que está previsto


Impressionante, grande tareia. lol


----------



## Minhometeo (10 Jun 2017 às 11:19)

Parece vir uma onda de calor muito potente para a epoca do ano  e generalizada . A comecar ainda na primeira metade de junho . Espero que nao siga as pisadas de 2013 ,com a escaldante onda de calor ( e com incendios por toda a parte ) que durou de 23 de junho ate meados de julho .

E vamos a caminho do terceiro verao seguido quente e seco . As correntes de Leste ditam as suas leis .


----------



## vitamos (10 Jun 2017 às 11:29)

Várias notas:

- Com as devidas ressalvas uma vez que é de modelos que falamos, poderemos como têm dito e bem, uns dias bem quentes. 
- Podendo vir a ser um evento extremo não é contudo totalmente incomum para um mês de Junho. Ter em atenção que valores extremos previstos por exemplo pelo GFS costumam atenuar bastante quer na previsão a curto prazo quer na altura dos eventos. Há claro as excepções locais. Falou-se de Mirandela, é um desses locais. 
- Parece-me cedo para falar em onda de calor. Pode vir a acontecer (estamos na altura em que  elas têm tendência a acontecer), mas não há nada que garanta que os critérios de onda de calor se mantenha por 6 dias consecutivos.


----------



## qwerl (10 Jun 2017 às 11:54)

Forte corrente de leste com rajadas até 70km/h






E temperaturas a ultrapassar facilmente os 40º principalmente no interior Centro e Sul, que vai ser afetada pelas isos mais altas (Iso 26ºC)






Apesar do norte ser afetado por isos mais baixas, devido à forte corrente de leste acredito que o litoral possa atingir ou ultrapassar até os 35ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jun 2017 às 12:23)

A insistencia que o GFS faz naquela zona dos 44ºC/45ºC, não é nova, embora exagerado, sei por experiência pessoal que é uma zona de um calor brutal.
A zona fica então compreendida entre Alcácer do Sal e Torrão, mas Torrão é sem dúvida mais quente.
Quando era miúdo, no verão, deslocava-me muito a barragem do Vale do Gaio precisamente junto ao Torrão, para pescar.
Era um calor agoniante,isso ficou sempre na minha memoria, mesmo em tempos que não ligava nada a meteorologia e climatologia.
Existe uma netatmo junto à barragem, mas infelizmente tem os dados de temperatura inflacionados,é uma pena... era preferível a rede wunderground ter menos estações do que ter muitas estações a debitarem porcaria.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ITORRO5


----------



## joselamego (10 Jun 2017 às 14:38)

Posso estar enganado, mas eu penso que este forno e onda de calor irá terminar no fim semana de são João , com a possibilidade alguma chuva e instabilidade ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (10 Jun 2017 às 15:23)




----------



## david 6 (10 Jun 2017 às 15:29)

gfs 41.5ºC em Coruche na segunda, ainda bem que eu vou fugir para a zona de Setúbal


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jun 2017 às 22:23)

Até agora foi sempre a exagerar a partir de agora e sempre a cortar nas temperaturas...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (11 Jun 2017 às 09:05)

Mirandela com *43 ºc *previstos dia 17 

Se não me engano será a zona, em Portugal, de máximas mais elevadas nestes próximos dias:






Irei estar pelo Nordeste do dia 16 até domingo dia 18, e conto fazer alguns registos de temperatura que publicarei aqui no Fórum caso se justifique.

Uma coisa é certa, vou apanhar bastante calor


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Jun 2017 às 16:26)

david 6 disse:


> gfs 41.5ºC em Coruche na segunda, ainda bem que eu vou fugir para a zona de Setúbal




Mesmo assim vais ter torradeira em Setúbal ! Quanto ao cenário que está a ser previsto para o final da próxima semana , as temperaturas vão chegar aos 40 graus em muitas localidades , eu devo chegar aos 39 graus ou talvez 40 graus .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Jun 2017 às 17:45)

O gfs aumentou o calor o vale do sado com 46 graus ,espero um dia ver o vale do sado a chegar aos 50 graus que delírio do gfs sendo assim eu devo ultrapassar os 40 graus .


----------



## blade (11 Jun 2017 às 18:19)

Chegou o verão  












já é tradição estas ondas de calor em junho


----------



## qwerl (11 Jun 2017 às 18:25)

Impressionante a vaga de calor, são pelo menos 5 dias com temperaturas desta magnitude






Comparando com o mega evento de calor do ano passado (Agosto) e esta parece ser ainda pior Relembro que houve sítios que atingiram os 45ºC e na faixa costeira do litoral Norte os 40ºC






Já para o dia de amanhã estão previstas temperaturas muito altas, com destaque para aquela área com 43º


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Jun 2017 às 18:28)

Nota se que o gfs aumentou o calor já mete iso de 28 ,isto é para bater recordes de Junho ,será que vou ultrapassar os 40 graus nesses dias ?


----------



## david 6 (11 Jun 2017 às 19:24)

aqui para Coruche o gfs mete para sábado e domingo, *44.4ºC e 44.5ºC*, também mete na sexta *42.3ºC*, a minha máxima o ano passado foi 42.7ºC mas foi no inicio de Setembro, também tive 42.3ºC mas em Agosto, se a previsão não mudar muito, bato já o recorde em Junho?  veremos o que as próximas saídas nos trazem


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Jun 2017 às 19:36)

Para aqui o GFS dá quase 40ºc para o próximo fim-de-semana, imagino então que em alguns locais vai passar e bem dos 40ºc.


----------



## Snifa (11 Jun 2017 às 19:36)

qwerl disse:


> Impressionante a vaga de calor, são pelo menos 5 dias com temperaturas desta magnitude
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Relativamente a estas saídas,com aqueles 46ºc e não só, dedico esta música ao GFS:


----------



## jonas (11 Jun 2017 às 19:46)

Qual é o recorde de temperaturas máximas Nacional?


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jun 2017 às 19:53)

jonas disse:


> Qual é o recorde de temperaturas máximas Nacional?


Creio ser de 47º, não tenho a certeza.


----------



## vitamos (11 Jun 2017 às 19:55)

jonas disse:


> Qual é o recorde de temperaturas máximas Nacional?



47,4ºC - Amareleja - 01/08/2003


----------



## jonas (11 Jun 2017 às 20:39)

vitamos disse:


> 47,4ºC - Amareleja - 01/08/2003





Meteofan disse:


> Creio ser de 47º, não tenho a certeza.


Obrigado.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2017 às 01:22)

Se isto não ameniza, o próximo fim de semana vai ser a repetição do evento de calor extremo de Setembro do ano passado:
Tanto o GFS como o ECM prevêem 42/43ºC para aqui


----------



## hurricane (12 Jun 2017 às 08:43)

vitamos disse:


> 47,4ºC - Amareleja - 01/08/2003



Nacional e Europeu! lol


----------



## blade (12 Jun 2017 às 09:18)

hurricane disse:


> Nacional e Europeu! lol


nah a grécia já teve 48, segundo ouvi dizer aqui já mudaram a localização da estação da amareleja e parece ser uma zona mais fresca.
16-17-18 de junho vão ser os dias mais quentes 




se este evento fosse 16-17-18 de julho é que me admirava


----------



## Minhometeo (12 Jun 2017 às 10:33)

hurricane disse:


> Nacional e Europeu! lol




A Andaluzia espanhola nao bateu  ja essa temperatura ?

Acho muito estranho!


----------



## criz0r (12 Jun 2017 às 10:47)

Até ver, o próprio GFS já atenuou um pouco as temperaturas para esta semana (como já era de se esperar), a partir de 4ª feira o Litoral não deverá sequer chegar aos 30ºC com a Nortada a fazer a sua aparição e a possibilidade talvez um pouco ténue de alguma instabilidade já a partir da próxima madrugada. Quanto ás zonas do Interior, essas sim vão "suar as estopinhas" .

A partir de 6ª feira o cenário volta a complicar-se com o estabelecimento da Lestada e vários dias com temperaturas igual ou superiores a 40ºC. É uma distância temporal considerável pelo que ainda mudará muita coisa.

Contudo e apesar de todo este calor repentino, continuo a achar que este Verão não vai ser igual ao do ano passado. Aguardemos.


----------



## blade (12 Jun 2017 às 11:32)

O gfs ainda carrega mais no calor a cada saída


----------



## joralentejano (12 Jun 2017 às 11:40)

blade disse:


> O gfs ainda carrega mais no calor a cada saída


Acho que nem para os amantes de calor e do verão, estas temperaturas são agradáveis. Nem sei como é que ainda há pessoas que ficam felizes ao ver o clima deste país a tornar-se nesta tristeza mas pronto. Só quem leva com aqueles mais de 40°C é que sabe o quão complicado é.  Tudo menos agradável, até mesmo para a saúde de todos nós.


----------



## Snifa (12 Jun 2017 às 11:53)

Se se verificarem são temperaturas perigosas e insalubres, e péssimas para incêndios.

Oxalá amenizem bastante


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jun 2017 às 11:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Acho que nem para os amantes de calor e do verão, estas temperaturas são agradáveis. Nem sei como é que ainda há pessoas que ficam felizes ao ver o clima deste país a tornar-se nesta tristeza mas pronto. Só quem leva com aqueles mais de 40°C é que sabe o quão complicado é.  Tudo menos agradável, até mesmo para a saúde de todos nós.


Concordo em absoluto, que benefícios nos trazem temperaturas de 40ºc ou mais graus? só nos trazem problemas como a seca a agravar-se, a saúde das pessoas principalmente as mais velhas e o aumento de incêndios florestais.
Mas pronto, por incrível que pareça há quem goste disto, é porque não sabe o que é trabalhar ao sol com certeza.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2017 às 12:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Concordo em absoluto, que benefícios nos trazem temperaturas de 40ºc ou mais graus? só nos trazem problemas como a seca a agravar-se, a saúde das pessoas principalmente as mais velhas e o aumento de incêndios florestais.
> Mas pronto, por incrível que pareça há quem goste disto, é porque não sabe o que é trabalhar ao sol com certeza.



Não acho justo haver pessoal sempre a desdenhar de quem gosta do calor, até porque o que referes  também é válido para as temperaturas baixas extremas que adoramos, causam elevada mortalidade destroem culturas etc.  Há quem goste de calor extremo (não é o meu caso), mas gostos não se discutem e neste tópico vale gostar de tudo e expressar esse gosto já que é um tópico livre!


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jun 2017 às 12:09)

MSantos disse:


> Isto também é válido para as temperaturas baixas extremas que adoramos, causam elevada mortalidade destroem culturas etc.  Há quem goste de calor (não é o meu caso, ma gostos não se discutem e neste tópico vale gostar de tudo e expressar esse gosto já que é livre!


Sim concordo, isto é válido tanto para o calor como para as temperaturas baixas extremas, se bem que em Portugal não temos muito esse problema, porque somos dos países mas quentes da Europa quer de Verão quer de Inverno.
E eu cá não adoro temperaturas baixas extremas, não me via a viver por exemplo num país nórdico.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2017 às 12:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sim concordo, isto é válido tanto para o calor como para as temperaturas baixas extremas, se bem que em Portugal não temos muito esse problema, porque somos dos países mas quentes da Europa quer de Verão quer de Inverno.



É verdade, normalmente o que sai da norma é sempre mais prejudicial que benéfico,  sendo que nas temperaturas se passa isso mesmo. Uma sucessão de dias com máximas de 40ºC é muito mau em vários campos, como já foi referido (incêndios, saúde publica, secas... etc).


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jun 2017 às 12:20)

MSantos disse:


> É verdade, normalmente o que sai da norma é sempre mais prejudicial que benéfico,  sendo que nas temperaturas se passa isso mesmo. Uma sucessão de dias com máximas de 40ºC é muito mau em vários campos, como já foi referido (incêndios, saúde publica, secas... etc).


se aqui no Inverno houve--se vários dias seguidos de temperaturas de -10 ou -15ºc, também dizia que não era benéfico, mas isso é praticamente impossível e ainda bem.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2017 às 12:24)

cada vez que olho o meteograma está pior na minha zona, 45ºC  ainda falta uns dias, muitas saidas ainda viram, espero que sejam mais frescas


----------



## hurricane (12 Jun 2017 às 13:27)

Minhometeo disse:


> A Andaluzia espanhola nao bateu  ja essa temperatura ?
> 
> Acho muito estranho!



As informacoes oficiais que existem e que Portugal continua a ter o record com 47.4C.


----------



## Minhometeo (12 Jun 2017 às 13:30)

hurricane disse:


> As informacoes oficiais que existem e que Portugal continua a ter o record com 47.4C.




Nao contesto as Informações oficiais . Apenas referi que acho estranho a Andaluzia nao ter batido esse recorde . Sempre que estive la , achei a regiao sempre  mais quente e seca que o Alentejo .


----------



## Snifa (12 Jun 2017 às 13:41)

Penso que quando falam na Andaluzia se referem concretamente ao record da cidade de Sevilha, que durante uns anos se pensou serem 50 ºc ,esta temperatura até aparecia em alguns livros de Geografia, como sendo a temperatura mais alta alguma vez registada na Europa, contudo  este valor nunca foi oficialmente validado.

Segundo a Wikipédia:

O clima em Sevilha é mediterrânico, com influências continentais. A temperatura media anual é de 18,6 °C, o que faz desta cidade uma das mais quentes de Europa. Os invernos são suaves. Janeiro é o mês mais frio, com médias entre 5,2 °C e 15,9 °C e os verões são muito quentes. Julho possui as medias mais altas, entre 19,4 °C e 35,3 °C e todos os anos superam-se os 40° em várias ocasiões. As temperaturas extremas registadas na estação meteorológica do Aeroporto de Sevilha foram de -5,5 °C, em 12 de Fevereiro de 1956 e *46,6 °C, em 23 de Julho de 1995*. *Há um recorde não homologado pelo Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia que é de 47,2 °C em 1 de Agosto de 2003.* As precipitações são de 534 mm por ano, concentradas de Outubro a Abril. Dezembro é o mês mais chuvoso, com 95 mm. Há 52 dias de chuva por ano, 2.898 horas de sol e 4 dias de leve possibilidade de gelo.


Agora a lista das temperaturas mais altas registadas na Europa, ( penso serem valores oficiais e validados, pelo menos o Português é )

*Europa**:*

*Grécia 48 °C (118,4 °F) Atenas (Elefsina e Tatoi) , 10 de julho de 1977*

*Espanha 47,2 °C (116,9 °F) Múrcia 4 de julho de 1994*

*Portugal 47,4 °C (117,3 °F) Amareleja, Distrito de Beja 1 de agosto de 2003*



lista completa em em:

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lista_de_recordes_climáticos


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2017 às 14:05)

A estação de Mora está off algum tempo, será que o IPMA começou a duvidar dos valores, ou terá sido mera manutenção?


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jun 2017 às 14:15)

criz0r disse:


> Até ver, o próprio GFS já atenuou um pouco as temperaturas para esta semana (como já era de se esperar), a partir de 4ª feira o Litoral não deverá sequer chegar aos 30ºC com a Nortada a fazer a sua aparição




Quinta-feira volta atacar com mais força.


----------



## criz0r (12 Jun 2017 às 14:22)

jonas_87 disse:


> Quinta-feira volta atacar com mais força.


No meio disto tudo, só não consigo perceber como é que as pobres das árvores se aguentam com tanto vento.. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (12 Jun 2017 às 16:11)




----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Jun 2017 às 19:01)

O fim de semana promete ser bem tórrido tanto no litoral como no interior.







Sexta feira já temos as máximas a irem para os 43 graus nos lugares mais quentes .









Sábado com bastante calor com máximas talvez a atingir delírios para junho , temperaturas de 45 graus nos locais mais quentes , litoral vai passar dos 35 graus .







Domingo , vai ser um dia novamente muito quente com máximas de 45/46 graus nos locais mais quentes espero que não se venha a registrar essas temperaturas .







Iso a chegar aos 26, a espreitar a iso de 28 . Muito calor que se avizinha vamos para a praia !!!


----------



## Orion (12 Jun 2017 às 19:17)

Madrugada animada.






Como não posso ter 1500 de CAPE onde vivo contento-me com a atual temperatura a rondar os 19º e o céu parcialmente nublado


----------



## Minhometeo (12 Jun 2017 às 19:21)

E este ano que vamos quase aos 50° c .

Em perspetiva mais um verao torrido e sem chuva .

Portugal e cada vez mais a torradeira da Europa !


----------



## Orion (12 Jun 2017 às 19:36)

Minhometeo disse:


> E este ano que vamos quase aos 50° c .



Não há interessados em experienciar um aviso vermelho para temperaturas (positivas) em PT? O haver deve. Têm é receio de manifestar esse desejo. A OP é tramada


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2017 às 19:58)

Um dia, gostava de perceber o porquê desse gosto pelo calor extremo. Só gosta desse calor extremo quem nunca passou por ele ou vive na grande capital do calor que é Lisboa. Lisboa é uma cidade tão quente, que as máximas ultrapassam todos os dias os 40ºC e tem noites tropicais sem fim à vista, mas na realidade, Lisboa é bem amena no Verão, basta estar nortada e nem dos 30ºC chega e noites tropicais nem vê-las. Curiosamente, porque algumas pessoas não vão experimentar as temperaturas extremas e vão passar umas férias ao interior do país, com máximas a roçar os 40ºC e mínimas tropicais e aí, vão cair na sua real.

Eu gosto do Verão mas temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, só se for para assar e nem na praia dá, quanto mais com 40ºC ou mais, um dia fabuloso de praia é a temperatura estar entre os 25ºC-30ºC e com aquela brisa de sudoeste tão característica no sotavento algarvio.

Portalegre e Faro, já lutam para quem é a mínima mais alta do mês de Junho, até agora, vai Faro com a camisola amarela com 24.5ºC de hoje.

Será que aqueles que sonham ter temperaturas extremas superiores a 40ºC? são aqueles que estão fechados todo o dia num escritório em Lisboa, com o AC nos 18ºC e depois dizem, porra devia estar mais quente ainda tenho frio caraças...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Jun 2017 às 20:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Um dia, gostava de perceber o porquê desse gosto pelo calor extremo. Só gosta desse calor extremo quem nunca passou por ele ou vive na grande capital do calor que é Lisboa. Lisboa é uma cidade tão quente, que as máximas ultrapassam todos os dias os 40ºC e tem noites tropicais sem fim à vista, mas na realidade, Lisboa é bem amena no Verão, basta estar nortada e nem dos 30ºC chega e noites tropicais nem vê-las. Curiosamente, porque algumas pessoas não vão experimentar as temperaturas extremas e vão passar umas férias ao interior do país, com máximas a roçar os 40ºC e mínimas tropicais e aí, vão cair na sua real.
> 
> Eu gosto do Verão mas temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, só se for para assar e nem na praia dá, quanto mais com 40ºC ou mais, um dia fabuloso de praia é a temperatura estar entre os 25ºC-30ºC e com aquela brisa de sudoeste tão característica no sotavento algarvio.
> 
> ...





Tens razão , eu aqui em Lisboa no verão passo dias bem quentes ao sol , aqui as noites são bem tropicais como se viu no ano passado , temos sempre mínimas na ordem dos 25/26 graus , nos dias temos sempre máximas a rondar os 40 graus , mas basta haver uma nortada para temperatura abaixar para os 30 graus , mas eu acho que Lisboa é uma cidade muito quente .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Jun 2017 às 20:21)

Eu também gostava de saber quem gosta de andar ao calor extremo , com temperaturas a roçar os 40 graus ou mais , eu gosto é de que o verão tenha temperaturas sempre na ordem dos 30 graus .


----------



## david 6 (12 Jun 2017 às 20:29)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Tens razão , eu aqui em Lisboa no verão passo dias bem quentes ao sol , aqui as noites são bem tropicais como se viu no ano passado , temos sempre mínimas na ordem dos 25/26 graus , nos dias temos sempre máximas a rondar os 40 graus , mas basta haver uma nortada para temperatura abaixar para os 30 graus , mas eu acho que Lisboa é uma cidade muito quente .



se achas muito quente, anda 1h para o interior e vem à minha zona, Coruche, para veres o que é quente , nem é preciso tanto, meia hora ali na zona de Benavente já é o suficiente , tive 2 anos em Lisboa e a diferença que achava (ao fim de semana tava em Lisboa, ao fim de semana em Coruche) é que as noites são mais quentes como é normal, mas durante o dia enquanto os Lisboetas andavam a assar eu andava ali na boa, no inverno era igual mas em relação ao frio, enquanto eu estou habituado às minimas negativas, em Lisboa nas manhãs mais frias, 6 ou 7ºC já andavam todos tapados, mal se via os olhos


----------



## dahon (12 Jun 2017 às 20:39)

Eu acho que ninguém gosta de temperaturas extremas seja do lado positivo ou do lado negativo do espectro. O que existe são uns malucos da meteorologia que gostam de pelo menos uma vez na vida experienciar esses extremos. 
Temperaturas máximas a volta dos 40 já experiênciei várias vezes. Mas por exemplo há dois anos passei uma semana em Portimão em que a mínima mais baixa foi 24 ou 25 graus já não me recordo. Foi uma experiência agradavel? Não. Fiquei chateado por passar por ela? Como "meteomaluco", não. Exatamente da mesma forma que já dei uma voltinha de BTT com 7 graus negativos e a conclusão é a mesma.
O problema é nós queremos experienciar tudo à porta de casa. Sejam as trovoadas do interior, as frentes frias do litoral norte, as temperaturas do Algarve, os dias de sol do Alentejo e ou a neve do interior norte e centro etc.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (12 Jun 2017 às 20:48)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Tens razão , eu aqui em Lisboa no verão passo dias bem quentes ao sol , aqui as noites são bem tropicais como se viu no ano passado , temos sempre mínimas na ordem dos 25/26 graus , nos dias temos sempre máximas a rondar os 40 graus , mas basta haver uma nortada para temperatura abaixar para os 30 graus , mas eu acho que Lisboa é uma cidade muito quente .



Se o é. Não sei se é dos anos que estamos a apanhar ou se é mesmo da cidade, mas desde que vim de Leiria viver para cá (Verão/Outono de 2015) que diria que me mudei de um clima mediterrânico Csb, hiperbolizando para um clima quase tropical, não pelos extremos que não existem, esses são no interior, mas por andar de t-shirt 9 meses do ano literalmente e pelas mínimas altas, se calhar o verdadeiro clima mediterrânico Csa, ou a roçar o árido pela situação climática extrema que temos tido. Penso que também há de se ter em conta o efeito da ilha de calor urbana.


----------



## Minhometeo (12 Jun 2017 às 21:13)

Aqui pelo Litoral Norte ,pelo contrario ,nos ultimos 3/4 anos , o clima esta cada vez mais extremado , parecendo cada vez mais o interior ,pelo menos nas temperaturas . No verao vai aos 40 ° e no inverno desce aos 4 ° negativos , havendo cada vez maiores amplitudes termicas ,mesmo junto a faixa costeira .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Jun 2017 às 22:01)

O fim de semana vai ser bem tórrido tanto no litoral como no interior , devido ao vento de Leste (lestada) ,vai ser mais outro verão quente e seco , terceiro ano seguido .


----------



## Orion (12 Jun 2017 às 23:33)




----------



## 1337 (13 Jun 2017 às 00:20)

Minhometeo disse:


> Aqui pelo Litoral Norte ,pelo contrario ,nos ultimos 3/4 anos , o clima esta cada vez mais extremado , parecendo cada vez mais o interior ,pelo menos nas temperaturas . No verao vai aos 40 ° e no inverno desce aos 4 ° negativos , havendo cada vez maiores amplitudes termicas ,mesmo junto a faixa costeira .


Verão passado cheguei aos 42ºC, este Janeiro atingi -6.7ºC. E Ponte de Lima está a 20 km do mar.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (13 Jun 2017 às 10:04)

1337 disse:


> Verão passado cheguei aos 42ºC, este Janeiro atingi -6.7ºC. E Ponte de Lima está a 20 km do mar.



É verdade, Leiria no vale do Lis, nessas mesmas condições também atingiu extremos dessa magnitude em menos de 6 meses.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jun 2017 às 13:34)

Sábado devo chegar aos 40 graus , depois domingo devo ir aos 38/39 graus , vai ser para torrar !!!


----------



## Thomar (13 Jun 2017 às 16:51)

Quem quiser saber o que é realmente calor, venha ao alto-alentejo no próximo fim-de-semana, que eu deixo levar todo o calor que quiserem!  

Previsões automáticas para Ponte de Sôr: 







P.s. se ficar longe, passem por Coruche *+45ºC!*


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jun 2017 às 16:59)

Thomar disse:


> Quem quiser saber o que é realmente calor venha ao alto-alentejo no próximo fim-de-semana que eu deixo levar todo o calor que quiserem!
> 
> Previsões automáticas para Ponte de Sôr:
> 
> ...


Todo o continente vai torrar bem, mas os vales então nem se fala, 43ºC previstos para Arronches. Chega na altura certa, para assar as sardinhas tão típicas do São João da forma mais económica possível.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Jun 2017 às 17:13)

este calor é bem típico do nosso país quando chegam os ventos vindo do sahara  por isso portugal é neste momento uma extensão do deserto


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jun 2017 às 17:19)

camrov8 disse:


> este calor é bem típico do nosso país quando chegam os ventos vindo do sahara  por isso portugal é neste momento uma extensão do deserto


Sim, sempre houve situações destas, mas duravam apenas 1/2 dias e era lá para Julho ou Agosto, agora prevê-se 42/43ºC para 3 dias e chega a estar uma semana com temperatura sempre acima dos 35ºC. Ainda nem o verão começou portanto ter temperaturas destas nesta altura é completamente anormal.


----------



## 1337 (13 Jun 2017 às 17:34)

Thomar disse:


> Quem quiser saber o que é realmente calor, venha ao alto-alentejo no próximo fim-de-semana, que eu deixo levar todo o calor que quiserem!
> 
> Previsões automáticas para Ponte de Sôr:
> 
> ...


E esses aguaceiros previstos com 43ºC? Iam chegar a terra sequer?


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jun 2017 às 18:01)

camrov8 disse:


> este calor é bem típico do nosso país quando chegam os ventos vindo do sahara  por isso portugal é neste momento uma extensão do deserto


Eu acho que é o Verão todo em modo deserto


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jun 2017 às 18:03)

E para aqui 40ºc no sábado, penso que se chegar aos 40ºc será um recorde para aqui para o mês de Junho e a acrescentar mínimas de 26ºc


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jun 2017 às 18:05)

Davidmpb disse:


> E para aqui 40ºc no sábado, penso que se chegar aos 40ºc será um recorde para aqui para o mês de Junho e a acrescentar mínimas de 26ºc


Já se sabe que com vento de leste, essa zona não tem hipótese durante a noite  A lestada tem-se vindo a intensificar ao longo do anos e ás vezes já nem esta zona de inversão térmica se safa visto também não ser um vale muito abrigado.


----------



## Thomar (13 Jun 2017 às 18:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> E para aqui 40ºc no sábado, penso que se chegar aos 40ºc será um recorde para aqui para o mês de Junho e a acrescentar mínimas de 26ºc


Bem, nas normais 1971-2000 para Portalegre, o valor máximo em Junho foi de *+39,4ºC* ocorreu no dia 24 de 1981.
Se é ou não o valor máximo absoluto para o mês de Junho, não sei.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jun 2017 às 18:40)

Pessoal e que tal fazermos apostas para dia 17 e 18, máximas e mínima no dia 18? 

Moderation!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jun 2017 às 18:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pessoal e que tal fazermos apostas para dia 17 e 18, máximas e mínima no dia 18?
> 
> Moderation!




Cá está uma boa ideia de fazermos apostas para o próximo fim de semana .


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jun 2017 às 19:38)

Thomar disse:


> Bem, nas normais 1971-2000 para Portalegre, o valor máximo em Junho foi de *+39,4ºC* ocorreu no dia 24 de 1981.
> Se é ou não o valor máximo absoluto para o mês de Junho, não sei.


Penso que esse valor é o máximo absoluto para o mês de Junho, bem o ECM dá uma mínima de 30ºc no Sábado para aqui


----------



## Orion (13 Jun 2017 às 20:36)




----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jun 2017 às 20:44)

Saída quente do ecm , no sábado devo chegar aos 40 graus á vontade .


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2017 às 02:54)

43º na Galiza


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 08:37)

Agora vamos ter dois dias de descanso , sexta feira já vem muito calor e com ele vem as noites tropicais, vai ser difícil para dormir .


----------



## Minhometeo (14 Jun 2017 às 09:34)

O calor que ai vem da a sensacao ,olhando para os modelos , de ser causador de instabilidade para a proxima semana .

Ao contrario do ano passado e de 2015 , que foi um calor no geral quente e seco ,este ano o calor parece ter potencial para gerar alguma instabilidade atmosferica .
A fazer lembrar os anos de boa memoria de 2012 e 2014 .


----------



## Hitchens (14 Jun 2017 às 12:43)

Boa tarde.
Não querendo ser desagradável com ninguém, mas - e seguindo eu este fórum há alguns anos - parece-me que o seguimento, salvo raras excepções, se tem vindo a tornar progressivamente num lamento egoico, alarmista, a roçar o histérico, se me permitem. A coisa oscila entre o "passa tudo ao lado, é uma conspiração cósmica" e o "vou morrer frito no próximo sábado mesmo que use boné"; tudo isto acompanhado de uma miríade de pontos de exclamação e um sem número de emojis a reforçar um drama à guiza de "famous last words". 
Em tempos idos, aqui falava-se de meteorologia, aprendia-se muito, falava-se com assertividade e ponderação; agora colecionam-se records de miséria pessoal para a troca, como velhinhas que disputam a severidade das suas próprias doenças nas viagens de autocarro. 
Vou morder a minha própria cauda e lembrar-vos que quem vive no Alentejo Central não vê chuva desde 3 de março (sendo que em fevereiro também andou por longe) e que desde dia 7 de junho temos tido sempre máximas na casa dos 35ºC, teremos pela frente mais 4 dias consecutivos com temperaturas acima dos 40ºC, e só no dia 22 é que baixaremos dos 37ºC, se tudo correr bem. Quando 90% dos posts de seguimento são sobre os eventuais 40ºC em Lisboa no próximo sábado, e são feitos quase sempre em gritos catastróficos, conseguem perceber o quão difícil é empatizar com os vossos desabafos? Vamos deixar a irrazoabilidade para os media; eles sim precisam de vender o peixe deles.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 13:03)

Hitchens disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Não querendo ser desagradável com ninguém, mas - e seguindo eu este fórum há alguns anos - parece-me que o seguimento, salvo raras excepções, se tem vindo a tornar progressivamente num lamento egoico, alarmista, a roçar o histérico, se me permitem. A coisa oscila entre o "passa tudo ao lado, é uma conspiração cósmica" e o "vou morrer frito no próximo sábado mesmo que use boné"; tudo isto acompanhado de uma miríade de pontos de exclamação e um sem número de emojis a reforçar um drama à guiza de "famous last words".
> Em tempos idos, aqui falava-se de meteorologia, aprendia-se muito, falava-se com assertividade e ponderação; agora colecionam-se records de miséria pessoal para a troca, como velhinhas que disputam a severidade das suas próprias doenças nas viagens de autocarro.
> Vou morder a minha própria cauda e lembrar-vos que quem vive no Alentejo Central não vê chuva desde 3 de março (sendo que em fevereiro também andou por longe) e que desde dia 7 de junho temos tido sempre máximas na casa dos 35ºC, teremos pela frente mais 4 dias consecutivos com temperaturas acima dos 40ºC, e só no dia 22 é que baixaremos dos 37ºC, se tudo correr bem. Quando 90% dos posts de seguimento são sobre os eventuais 40ºC em Lisboa no próximo sábado, e são feitos quase sempre em gritos catastróficos, conseguem perceber o quão difícil é empatizar com os vossos desabafos? Vamos deixar a irrazoabilidade para os media; eles sim precisam de vender o peixe deles.



Tu estás no interior é normal que tenhas temperaturas sempre na ordem dos 40 graus ou mais , já estive no interior , e já apanhei temperaturas bem elevadas da ordem dos 43 graus , mas não é todos os anos que lisboa chega aos 40 graus em Junho , era mais fácil se fosse em Julho ou em agosto .


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jun 2017 às 13:09)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Tu estás no interior é normal que tenhas temperaturas sempre na ordem dos 40 graus ou mais , já estive no interior , e já apanhei temperaturas bem elevadas da ordem dos 43 graus , mas não é todos os anos que lisboa chega aos 40 graus em Junho , era mais fácil se fosse em Julho ou em agosto .


Então, habituem-se porque cada vez vai sendo mais frequente, o ano passado estive em Lisboa durante aquela onda de calor de setembro e também apanhei 40°C. Pode não ser tão contínuo como no interior como é normal, mas ao longo dos anos vai ser mais frequentes temperaturas desta ordem também aparecerem por aí. Eu vivo no interior e também me queixo das temperaturas que estão previstas e não, nem no interior é normal termos temperaturas como aquelas que estão previstas e muito menos durante 3/4 dias.


----------



## Minhometeo (14 Jun 2017 às 13:25)

Ou estou a ver mal ou as temperaturas no Litoral Norte estao a levar um valente corte ,quer no ECM quer no GFS  .

Os recordes de junho de 81 vao continuar a manter - se imperiais .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 13:28)

Lisboa cada vez é uma cidade mais quente , as temperaturas cada vez são mais extremadas , eu tenho algum receio há algum tempo que Portugal vai levar uma onda de calor como a de 2003 , cada vez vai ser mais frequente estas temperaturas que estão a ser previstas .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 13:36)

Como por exemplo o verão de 2013 , foi muito quente de norte a sul e do litoral para o interior , aquela vaga de calor de Julho de 2013 , cheguei aos 40 graus .


----------



## Minhometeo (14 Jun 2017 às 13:46)

Mas , curiosamente , a onda de calor mais prolongada num mes de junho continua a ser junho de 1981 , ja la vao quase 40 anos .


----------



## Sanxito (14 Jun 2017 às 13:47)

Boa tarde. 
Iniciei a recolha de dados a 1 de Janeiro 2013, e só em Setembro do ano passado ultrapassei os 40°c.
Sem dados não há certezas, mas sinto maior diferença no Inverno do que no Verão. Os invernos parecem-me menos frios, enquanto nos verões pouca diferença noto, ciclicamente ocorrem algums muitos quentes ou com episódios de muito calor, alternando com outros frescos. 
Enfim, nada de extraordinário. 


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hitchens (14 Jun 2017 às 13:47)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Lisboa cada vez é uma cidade mais quente , as temperaturas cada vez são mais extremadas , eu tenho algum receio há algum tempo que Portugal vai levar uma onda de calor como a de 2003 , cada vez vai ser mais frequente estas temperaturas que estão a ser previstas .


Sr. Trovoada, este post resume na perfeição a minha chamada de atenção, tanto na forma, como no conteúdo: "temo", "suspeito", "desconfio que", "receio", "em princípio". São apenas desabafos baseados em coisíssima nenhuma. Obrigado por ter ilustrado tão rapidamente as minhas impressões.


----------



## Snifa (14 Jun 2017 às 13:48)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Lisboa cada vez é uma cidade mais quente , as temperaturas cada vez são mais extremadas , eu tenho algum receio há algum tempo que Portugal vai levar uma onda de calor como a de 2003 , cada vez vai ser mais frequente estas temperaturas que estão a ser previstas .



No fundo estás a "torcer" para que ocorram  essas temperaturas, ora diz lá?  Já percebi que o teu gosto é por "extremos" sejam de chuva, vento, calor, trovoadas etc...  ( normalmente os meteoloucos  gostam de experimentar toda a força da natureza, seja em que aspecto for) desde que esses mesmos extremos não tenham implicações graves na vida das pessoas.

É um gosto legítimo, não é legítimo é o "toca a bater recordes a todo o custo", tipo "quero lá saber das consequências", quero é bater recordes, e de preferência no "meu quintal", se é que me faço entender...


----------



## Minhometeo (14 Jun 2017 às 13:55)

E nao esquecer que Lisboa ( cidade) , apesar de se situar junto a faixa costeira , ja fica um pouco abaixo do famoso macico montanhoso Sintra/ Montejunto - Estrela ( que estabelece uma importante divisao climatica no pais) . O que significa que nao ja nao beneficia por ai alem da famosa nortada sazonal que ameniza boa parte dos dias de verao na faixa costeira a Norte da barreira montanhosa atras referida .

Portanto  , e normal que em Lisboa ( cidade) no verao esteja um pouco mais quente .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 14:17)

Isto cada vez é mais ao extremo , eu já estou habituado a estas temperaturas de Lisboa no verão , mas as do interior não estou .


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jun 2017 às 14:30)

Parece que poderá haver alguma instabilidade a partir do fim-de-semana em especial no centro e sul:














Ainda faltam alguns dias, portanto tudo pode mudar, estas situações são frequentemente acompanhadas por trovoadas.


----------



## criz0r (14 Jun 2017 às 14:32)

Se até a Antárctida está a ficar verde e o Ártico a desaparecer aos poucos é óbvio que isto pode e vai ficar mais quente. O problema reside na *rapidez* com que as coisas estão a acontecer e isso sim é extremamente grave.

Entretanto e como seria de se esperar o corte começou, amanhã não devo ultrapassar os 25ºC em Almada. 

Se entretanto nada se alterar, 6ªfeira sim deverá ser um dia bem quente mas não me parece que Lisboa chegue aos 40ºC, entretanto no interior a conversa já é outra principalmente no médio e baixo Alentejo.

De resto, Sábado será um dia também muito quente e depois um pouco de frescura com a previsão de alguma instabilidade, ainda é muito indefinido mas aguardemos.


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2017 às 14:34)

Minhometeo disse:


> Mas , curiosamente , a onda de calor mais prolongada num mes de junho continua a ser junho de 1981 , ja la vao quase 40 anos .



Esperas recordes todos os anos? 

Eventos extremos geralmente têm grandes períodos de retorno. Antes de '81 qual foi o evento que mais se assemelhou?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 14:41)

criz0r disse:


> Se até a Antárctida está a ficar verde e o Ártico a desaparecer aos poucos é óbvio que isto pode e vai ficar mais quente. O problema reside na *rapidez* com que as coisas estão a acontecer e isso sim é extremamente grave.
> 
> Entretanto e como seria de se esperar o corte começou, amanhã não devo ultrapassar os 25ºC em Almada.
> 
> ...



O problema disto tudo é a seca que temos tido desde o inverno , grande parte do país já deve estar em seca severa , olha que lisboa é capaz de chegar aos 40 graus tendo em conta a iso .


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2017 às 14:51)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O problema disto tudo é a seca que temos tido desde o inverno , grande parte do país já deve estar em seca severa , olha que lisboa é capaz de chegar aos 40 graus tendo em conta a iso .



O teu problema não é a seca no país. O teu problema são os 40º em Lisboa. Não estás a ficar torrado com a ansiedade?


----------



## Minhometeo (14 Jun 2017 às 14:55)

Orion disse:


> Esperas recordes todos os anos?
> 
> Eventos extremos geralmente têm grandes períodos de retorno. Antes de '81 qual foi o evento que mais se assemelhou?




Nao , todos os recordes tem um limite , como e evidente .

Antes de 81 , o(s) evento(s) que mais se assemelhou foi nos anos 40 e 50  onde ,apesar de se caraterizar mais por recordes de frio , tambem se registaram algumas temperaturas muito altas no verao e tambem no inverno ( se nao me engano uma maxima de 27 graus em dezembro no Norte ) . Tambem se registaram alguns eventos meteorologicos extremos ,como e conhecido .

Recuando no tempo uns 30 anos chegamos tambem as monstruosas cheias de 1909 .

O inicio da decada de 80 foi tambem caraterizado ,nao so pela dita onda de calor mas tambem recordes de frio e queda de neve no Litoral bem como cheias historicas .

Agora temos vindo a assistir a mais recordes .

E esta encontrado o periodo de retorno de eventos mais extremos que decorre com intervalos de 30/40 anos .


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jun 2017 às 14:55)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O problema disto tudo é a seca que temos tido desde o inverno , grande parte do país já deve estar em seca severa , olha que lisboa é capaz de chegar aos 40 graus tendo em conta a iso .


O mundo não vai acabar se Lisboa não atingir os 40ºc no fim-de-semana


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 15:01)

Davidmpb disse:


> O mundo não vai acabar se Lisboa não atingir os 40ºc no fim-de-semana



A seca está a agravar se , enfim o clima de Portugal é cada vez mais desértico .


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2017 às 15:06)

Minhometeo disse:


> Nao , todos os recordes tem um limite , como e evidente .



Esqueci-me de acrescentar...



Orion disse:


> Eventos extremos geralmente têm grandes períodos de retorno.



... 'especialmente os que ocorrem fora de época'.



Minhometeo disse:


> Agora temos vindo a assistir a mais recordes .



Há algum gráfico que permita ver a evolução das ondas de calor em PT (frequência/duração...)? É uma pergunta para todos os foristas.


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Jun 2017 às 15:12)

Minhometeo disse:


> E nao esquecer que Lisboa ( cidade) , apesar de se situar junto a faixa costeira , ja fica um pouco abaixo do famoso macico montanhoso Sintra/ Montejunto - Estrela ( que estabelece uma importante divisao climatica no pais) . O que significa que nao ja nao beneficia por ai alem da famosa nortada sazonal que ameniza boa parte dos dias de verao na faixa costeira a Norte da barreira montanhosa atras referida .
> 
> Portanto  , e normal que em Lisboa ( cidade) no verao esteja um pouco mais quente .



A faixa costeira a sul do sistema montanhoso Sintra/Montejunto sofre imenso com a nortada. Mais particularmente, o Cabo Espichel e a faixa algarvia da Costa Vicentina (até Sagres) são mesmo das zonas do país onde a nortada é mais intensa (a par da faixa da Ericeira/Sintra). A diferença de temperaturas máximas no Verão na costa ocidental desde Sagres até Caminha é pouco significativa. Acontece que Lisboa já se encontra uns bons 20 km da faixa costeira mais exposta (Cascais), e por isso não só o vento Norte é menos intenso como já atravessou uma boa faixa de terra antes de chegar à capital. O que faz uma diferença enorme nas temperaturas máximas. O mesmo acontece em Setúbal, que está também a uns 20 km do Cabo Espichel.


----------



## blade (14 Jun 2017 às 15:20)

primeira grande fornada do ano


----------



## criz0r (14 Jun 2017 às 16:08)

Isso é uma saída diabólica do GFS. Não me cheira..


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Jun 2017 às 16:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parece que poderá haver alguma instabilidade a partir do fim-de-semana em especial no centro e sul:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O GFS ultimamente tem sido uma miséria na previsão de precipitação. Percebe-se que nestas situações é mais incerto, mas por exemplo ontem foi completamente tudo ao lado. Nem previa uma gota aqui para o Minho e Galiza e instabilidade não faltou nesta zona. Pelo contrário o AROME esteve quase perfeito. Por vezes disparata muito mas desta vez nem por isso. 

Agora quanto a esta próxima situação, o GFS está a prever sucessivas madrugadas com instabilidade e durante o dia pouca coisa ou nada. Desconfio muito que vá ser este o cenário, mas pronto. Vamos ver. Seria um tempo mesmo à moda dos trópicos, madrugadas quentes/muito quentes e com trovoada.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 16:51)

Madrugadas quentes e com trovoadas , se isto acontecer vai ficar muito mas mesmo muito abafado , e depois de dia teremos sensações térmicas de de 40 graus para cima .


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jun 2017 às 18:39)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A faixa costeira a sul do sistema montanhoso Sintra/Montejunto sofre imenso com a nortada. Mais particularmente, o Cabo Espichel e a faixa algarvia da Costa Vicentina (até Sagres) são mesmo das zonas do país onde a nortada é mais intensa (a par da faixa da Ericeira/Sintra). A diferença de temperaturas máximas no Verão na costa ocidental desde Sagres até Caminha é pouco significativa. Acontece que Lisboa já se encontra uns bons 20 km da faixa costeira mais exposta (Cascais), e por isso não só o vento Norte é menos intenso como já atravessou uma boa faixa de terra antes de chegar à capital. O que faz uma diferença enorme nas temperaturas máximas. O mesmo acontece em Setúbal, que está também a uns 20 km do Cabo Espichel.



Boas Jorge,
Não querendo entrar numa de " aqui é mais que forte do que aí", da minha experiência, o litoral entre o Cabo da Roca e Cabo Raso é estupidamente ventoso,julgo que só Cabo Carvoeiro,Sagres é que se aproximam.

Convém não esquecer que por cá temos muito mais vento devido aceleração do dito cujo pela vertente sul da serra. Sem a serra de Sintra nunca tinha tanto vento violento, ha estudos que falam nisso, e faz sentido.
Ainda ontem, estive na Praia Grande,Sintra e estava vento nulo a fraco, tanto na areia como em zonas mais altas.
O guincho estava com nortada moderada a forte, o padrão normal.
E aqui há uma diferença, se saíres da faixa costeira, e seguires um pouco para o interior do concelho tens localidades com nortada violenta que é uma coisa doida. Por razoes pessoais, ando agora bastante na zona da Malveira da Serra, é simplesmente incrível o vento que ocorre por lá.
Por vezes o Arome e Arpege(quase sempre) conseguem modelar localmente mais vento nesta área restrita. De resto estou de acordo com teu post.


----------



## Jorge_scp (14 Jun 2017 às 19:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Jorge,
> Não querendo entrar numa de " aqui é mais que forte do que aí", da minha experiência, o litoral entre o Cabo da Roca e Cabo Raso é estupidamente ventoso,julgo que só Cabo Carvoeiro,Sagres é que se aproximam.
> 
> Convém não esquecer que por cá temos muito mais vento devido aceleração do dito cujo pela vertente sul da serra. Sem a serra de Sintra nunca tinha tanto vento violento, ha estudos que falam nisso, e faz sentido.
> ...



Estou de acordo, não queria ir ao pormenor. O meu objectivo era apenas referir que o sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela não faz diminuir a nortada do lado sul, uma vez que alguns dos pontos mais ventosos da costa (Vila do Bispo e Sagres, por exemplo), encontram-se precisamente para sul. Mas esqueci-me do Cabo Carvoeiro!

Os pontos mais expostos, que entram mais pelo mar dentro, é natural que sejam os mais ventosos. Por isso, o Cabo Carvoeiro, o Cabo da Roca e Cabo S. Vicente são os que sofrem mais com a nortada devido a esse efeito. O Cabo Espichel, e mesmo algumas pontas dos concelhos de Aljezur/ Vila do Bispo (por exemplo a Ponta da Atalaia e o pontal da Carrapateira), numa escala ligeiramente menor, também são extremamente ventosos.

Depois, claro, o efeito da Serra de Sintra provoca uma aceleração adicional importante à velocidade do vento em determinados locais (que tu já os tens investigado :-p) que nem precisam de estar a escassas centenas de metros do oceano! Acredito sinceramente que possam os ventosos do país nesta época.

Já agora, a Fóia (Serra de Monchique) por vezes apresenta médias de velocidade do vento muitíssimo elevadas em regime de nortada!

Seja como for, adoro a Costa Vicentina no Verão também pelo seu clima consideravelmente mais fresco nesta época relativamente à margem sul/Lisboa.


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2017 às 19:40)

Uma das maiores ondas de calor registadas no continente, foi precisamente no mês de Junho, entre 10 e 20 de Junho de 1981.

A reanálise NECP/DOE da temperatura aos 850hPa, dessa tarde, dá-nos uma ideia do porquê de Lisboa (Geofísico) ter chegado aos 41,5ºC nesse dia.






Aliás, esse dia foi particularmente quente na região de Lisboa:
Alverca: 43,5
Lisboa Geofísico: 41,5
Lisboa Portela: 43,0
Lisboa Ajuda: 41,0

Nem Sintra escapou:
Sintra Granja: 41,4
Cabo da Roca: 39,5


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 19:47)

Em relação à onda de calor que vem há uma diferença para a de 1981 , na onda de calor de 1981 as isos eram maiores , nesta onda de calor as isos estão bastante altas mas não são iguais às da onda de calor de 1981, lisboa deve chegar aos 40 graus nesta onda de calor e na de 1981 chegou aos 41.5 graus .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 19:50)

Creio que esta onda de calor que vem seja um pouco similiar há de 1981, em Lisboa , mas no nível de extensão temporal a de 1981  ganha nesta onda de calor que vem .


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jun 2017 às 20:13)

Lembro me de há uns 4 anos (2013) também ter estado quase 40°C em Lisboa em Junho, lembro me de estar em Carcavelos e não haver vento e a areia queimar literalmente os pés.

No ano passado Setembro também teve os extremos do ano, quem sabe se Junho fica com os extremos este ano. 

Não falando só de Lisboa, todo o país sofrerá. Well, excepto Aveiro xD


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 20:36)

Há modelos que estão a prever 41-42 graus para Lisboa se fosse assim iríamos ter aviso vermelho ou vamos ter , o ecm está a prever cerca de 40 graus o que corresponde a um aviso laranja .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jun 2017 às 21:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Lembro me de há uns 4 anos (2013) também ter estado quase 40°C em Lisboa em Junho, lembro me de estar em Carcavelos e não haver vento e a areia queimar literalmente os pés.
> 
> No ano passado Setembro também teve os extremos do ano, quem sabe se Junho fica com os extremos este ano.
> 
> Não falando só de Lisboa, todo o país sofrerá. Well, excepto Aveiro xD



Não foi Junho, mas sim Julho, dia 7. A estação do Geofísico marcou 39,2ºC. Também me lembro bem desse dia, o céu estava com algumas nuvens altas. Nesse dia estive a limpar a piscina de uns conhecidos meus, e por causa das nuvens não se _sentia_ muito a radiação, era mais um calor abafado, mas a verdade é que acabei com um belo escaldão


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 21:28)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não foi Junho, mas sim Julho, dia 7. A estação do Geofísico marcou 39,2ºC. Também me lembro bem desse dia, o céu estava com algumas nuvens altas. Nesse dia estive a limpar a piscina de uns conhecidos meus, e por causa das nuvens não se _sentia_ muito a radiação, era mais um calor abafado, mas a verdade é que acabei com um belo escaldão



Lembra te também do dia 6 de julho de 2013 em que chegamos também aos 40 graus .


----------



## remember (14 Jun 2017 às 21:31)

42ºC Estavam previstos para dia 6 de Julho, só me lembro que nesse dia, nem sai de casa e o alerta foi apenas laranja. Digo isto porque guardei o print


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jun 2017 às 21:53)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Lembra te também do dia 6 de julho de 2013 em que chegamos também aos 40 graus .



Eu apenas disse dia 7 de Julho 2013 porque, no boletim mensal, diz que foi nesse dia que a *máxima absoluta do mês na EM de Lisboa (Geofísico)* foi obtida, com 39,2ºC.


----------



## blade (14 Jun 2017 às 21:57)

nessa altura a máxima não era das 9h às 9h do dia seguinte por isso é que ficou 7 mas foi no dia 6 tenho a certeza foi um sábado  5 julho de 2010 também teve 40ºc


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jun 2017 às 22:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não foi Junho, mas sim Julho, dia 7. A estação do Geofísico marcou 39,2ºC. Também me lembro bem desse dia, o céu estava com algumas nuvens altas. Nesse dia estive a limpar a piscina de uns conhecidos meus, e por causa das nuvens não se _sentia_ muito a radiação, era mais um calor abafado, mas a verdade é que acabei com um belo escaldão



Ups, isso


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jun 2017 às 22:50)

Explorando tópicos e posts de 2013, verifico que ambos os dias (6 e 7 de Julho 2013), a estação do Geofísico teve máximas de 39,2ºC.
Porém, na do Gago Coutinho, o dia 6, de facto, superou em 3 décimas o dia 7 (*39,8ºC* e 39,5ºC respectivamente). 

Foram 2 dias de bastante calor, com temperaturas praticamente iguais


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 22:59)

Creio que no sábado , lisboa ultrapasse os 40 graus , e bem provável que sim .


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2017 às 23:04)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Creio que no sábado , lisboa ultrapasse os 40 graus , e bem provável que sim .



E se chegar a 40º? O que é que acontece?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 23:07)

Orion disse:


> E se chegar a 40º? O que é que acontece?



Se chegar aos 40 graus torramos , tão simples quanto isso torramos e muito !  Mas eu acho que vou aos 40.5 graus nesse dia .


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2017 às 23:09)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Se chegar aos 40 graus torramos , tão simples quanto isso torramos e muito !  Mas eu acho que vou aos 40.5 graus nesse dia .



E se 'só' chegar aos 39.5º? Desastre evitado?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 23:10)

Duvido com a iso tão elevada , muito provável chegarmos aos 40 ou ultrapassar .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 23:11)

Se chegar aos 39.5 graus mesmo assim vai ser muito calor .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jun 2017 às 23:14)

O teu clima na ponta delgada é bom , levas com calor porque aí para a ponta delgada com 28 graus já estão todos a suar de calor .


----------



## Orion (14 Jun 2017 às 23:35)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O teu clima na ponta delgada é bom , levas com calor porque aí para a ponta delgada com 28 graus já estão todos a suar de calor .



Tal como ninguém é profeta na sua terra o que não falta aqui é gente que detesta o calor húmido que aqui se assiste no verão e os inúmeros dias de nevoeiro (nas restantes estações) que dão às ilhas a verdura elogiada.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2017 às 02:35)

AnDré disse:


> Uma das maiores ondas de calor registadas no continente, foi precisamente no mês de Junho, entre 10 e 20 de Junho de 1981.
> 
> A reanálise NECP/DOE da temperatura aos 850hPa, dessa tarde, dá-nos uma ideia do porquê de Lisboa (Geofísico) ter chegado aos 41,5ºC nesse dia.
> 
> ...



Granja do Marquês,Sintra com máxima de 41,4ºC ainda é naquela...agora esses 39,5ºC no Cabo da Roca, não fazia ideia, isso é uma barbaridade!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jun 2017 às 07:38)

Um corte de aprox. 5°c para a minha zona.
Vai-se desenhando um s.João fraquinho mais uma vez.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Jun 2017 às 08:03)

O ipma deve meter aviso laranja para aqui , previsão de 40 graus é igual aviso laranja .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Jun 2017 às 10:10)

Isto vai ser um pesadelo , estas temperaturas elevadas da ordem dos 40 graus .


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jun 2017 às 10:36)

Respira rapaz...


----------



## blade (15 Jun 2017 às 12:33)

já falta pouco 




muitos recordes de junho vão ser batidos uma vez que em 1981 não havia tantas estações.


----------



## Orion (15 Jun 2017 às 16:20)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O ipma deve meter aviso laranja para aqui , previsão de 40 graus é igual aviso laranja .





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Isto vai ser um pesadelo , estas temperaturas elevadas da ordem dos 40 graus .












Como já deu para ver que os 40º são para ti um marco psicológico muito importante, acho que encontrei a solução. E até é abaixo dos 39.5º graus por mim referidos se bem que desconfio que possa ter havido uns arredondamentos marotos.










Como não quero que entres em pânico com os 40º recomendo um passeio ao Jardim Botânico. Que achas?


----------



## Teya (15 Jun 2017 às 17:17)

A europa com chuva, ventos na ordem dos 100km's por hora, eventos extremos e umas excelentes trovoadas como se pode ver aqui http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=13 e nós com records de temperatura em Junho...volta inverno estás perdoado


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Jun 2017 às 17:22)

Teya disse:


> A europa com chuva, ventos na ordem dos 100km's por hora, eventos extremos e umas excelentes trovoadas como se pode ver aqui http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=13 e nós com records de temperatura em Junho...volta inverno estás perdoado


Basta olhar para esta imagem de satélite, até mesmo em Espanha muitas zonas estão debaixo de trovoadas:


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (15 Jun 2017 às 17:49)

Orion disse:


> Como já deu para ver que os 40º são para ti um marco psicológico muito importante, acho que encontrei a solução. E até é abaixo dos 39.5º graus por mim referidos se bem que desconfio que possa ter havido uns arredondamentos marotos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mas eu não vou entrar em pânico , se chegar aos 40 graus .


----------



## MSantos (15 Jun 2017 às 20:25)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Creio que no sábado , lisboa ultrapasse os 40 graus , e bem provável que sim .





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Se chegar aos 40 graus torramos , tão simples quanto isso torramos e muito !  Mas eu acho que vou aos 40.5 graus nesse dia .





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Duvido com a iso tão elevada , muito provável chegarmos aos 40 ou ultrapassar .





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Se chegar aos 39.5 graus mesmo assim vai ser muito calor .





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O teu clima na ponta delgada é bom , levas com calor porque aí para a ponta delgada com 28 graus já estão todos a suar de calor .





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O ipma deve meter aviso laranja para aqui , previsão de 40 graus é igual aviso laranja .





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Isto vai ser um pesadelo , estas temperaturas elevadas da ordem dos 40 graus .



Que enxurrada de posts sem conteúdo...

Espero que não leves a mal, mas tenta acalmar-te, começa a ser cansativo para quem lê o fórum toda esta toada dos 40ºC, Não estejas a escrever posts ao ritmo do pensamento, guarda os posts para alguma coisa ou ideia nova que querias transmitir. 

Outra coisa, isto não é um _chat_, logo posts com frases curtas tipo "Vão estar 40ºC vamos torrar todos" não acrescentam nada ao fórum, para esse tipo de comentários usa o Whatsapp ou o Facebook.


----------



## criz0r (16 Jun 2017 às 00:30)

40ºC em Lisboa não é inédito. É certo que não é muito normal mas em Almada já presenciei 42ºC. Preocupado estou eu com aqueles 46ºC previstos para o Interior.


----------



## Zulo (16 Jun 2017 às 01:24)

Boa noite a todos. Tenho no meu telemóvel uma previsão interessante..
Máxima de 36.
Mínima de 20.
Possibilidade de trovoada.. Ora é aqui que isto me parece uma previsão ridícula... Mais alguém teve uma igual?

Edit: esta previsão é para sábado dia 17


----------



## david 6 (16 Jun 2017 às 01:33)

Zulo disse:


> Boa noite a todos. Tenho no meu telemóvel uma previsão interessante..
> Máxima de 36.
> Mínima de 20.
> Possibilidade de trovoada.. Ora é aqui que isto me parece uma previsão ridícula... Mais alguém teve uma igual?
> ...




não é ridicula, o meu também tem 42ºC/21ºC com aguaceiros, muito se tem falado da temperatura mas também pode trazer alguma instabilidade a partir de sábado, amanhã já pode haver alguma instabilidade mais para o interior


----------



## Orion (16 Jun 2017 às 01:42)

Melhorou. Os avisos para temperatura agora têm uma duração de 33h O critério temporal é absurdo. Porque é que ainda está lá?

Junho vai pelo mesmo caminho de Maio.
Termino, escrevendo que os recordes não se limitam ao HN.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 08:16)

Este evento de calor que pode ser extremo , também vem acompanhado de umas trovoadas , o que pode não ser bom para agricultura , se chover granizo !


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jun 2017 às 08:30)

A única coisa que vejo de inedito neste evento é mesmo a brutal diferença de temperatura entre a faixa costeira e 40 km para o interior.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 08:37)

Na previsão do ipma para a minha zona , só vejo mínimas tropicais e não vejo um único dia que não ultrapasse os 30 graus .


----------



## criz0r (16 Jun 2017 às 11:31)

No que concerne à área Metropolitana de Lisboa e sabendo eu como é a Cova da Piedade em matéria de situações de calor como esta que vamos experienciar, estou mesmo muito curioso para saber até onde vai a máxima amanhã, tendo em conta a previsão colocada pelo IPMA.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2017 às 12:05)

Será a que a suposta  precipitação/Instabilidade  vai fazer com que não sejam registadas temperaturas históricas?

Para Golegã,Santarém por exemplo dão 44ºC de máxima, tanto Sábado com Domingo, juntamente com precipitação.


----------



## criz0r (16 Jun 2017 às 12:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Será a que a suposta  precipitação/Instabilidade  vai fazer com que não sejam registadas temperaturas históricas?
> 
> Para Golegã,Santarém por exemplo dão 44ºC de máxima, tanto Sábado com Domingo, juntamente com precipitação.



Era capaz de apostar em 40ºC com um enorme efeito de estufa provocado pela instabilidade. Se mesmo assim estiverem esses 44ºC previstos com instabilidade vai ser complicado para quem andar na rua..


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2017 às 12:14)

O AROME está meio diabólico, vejam a dimensão da mancha dos 42ºC.
Impressionante.
Vales encaixados, com vento nulo,ou leve brisa de leste, podem muito bem ir aos 44/45ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jun 2017 às 12:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> O AROME está meio diabólico, vejam a dimensão da mancha dos 42ºC.
> Impressionante.
> Vales encaixados, com vento nulo,ou leve brisa de leste, podem muito bem ir aos 44/45ºC.



E se calhar não passa dos "42ºC" porque esse intervalo vai até aos 45ºC (mais que 45ºC penso que a cor seria branca, tipo _out of range_, como já aconteceu em algumas previsões de rajada de vento). Com uma escala menor, acredito que em alguns locais as temperaturas chegariam mesmo aos 44ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jun 2017 às 12:27)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> E se calhar não passa dos "42ºC" porque esse intervalo vai até aos 45ºC (mais que 45ºC penso que a cor seria branca, tipo _out of range_, como já aconteceu em algumas previsões de rajada de vento). Com uma escala menor, acredito que em alguns locais as temperaturas chegariam mesmo aos 44ºC.


Bem visto, está intervalado entre os 42-45ºC, neste caso escala máxima,o que ainda é mais extremo.
Embora tais temperaturas não se desejam a ninguém, vai ser interessante acompanhar os registos.
Como sempre nestes eventos, a corrente leste vai ser muito importante.


----------



## trepkos (16 Jun 2017 às 16:20)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Isto vai ser um pesadelo , estas temperaturas elevadas da ordem dos 40 graus .



Tens de trabalhar na rua? É que quem tem de trabalhar na rua no Alentejo está muito pior que tu.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 16:30)

trepkos disse:


> Tens de trabalhar na rua? É que quem tem de trabalhar na rua no Alentejo está muito pior que tu.



Sim os que trabalham na rua como eu  é um suplício , principalmente no Alentejo , mas com as máxima prevista para amanhã , eu devo torrar ainda por cima na rua , se hoje eu já derreti então nem imagino amanhã .


----------



## joralentejano (16 Jun 2017 às 16:31)

trepkos disse:


> Tens de trabalhar na rua? É que quem tem de trabalhar na rua no Alentejo está muito pior que tu.


Por falar nisso. Ontem, na rádio ouvi um desgraçado a dizer "Era bom que todos os feriados fossem assim, com sol e calor". Assim, que o ouvi, mudei logo de estação porque esta gente simplesmente não sabe o que diz. Ele que venha ao Alentejo para ver o que é bom para a tosse mas neste momento basta sair à rua pois parece que Lisboa também está a sofrer com o calor, entretanto nos estúdios os ar condicionado está ligado e nem se dá por isso. Enquanto a água chegar ás torneiras a esta gente, ninguém irá perceber o quão mau é ter este tempo de sol e calor continuo. Apenas quando a falta de água chegar é que irão perceber a quantidade de barbaridades que disseram tanto ao longo do inverno como ao longo do verão.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 16:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Por falar nisso. Ontem, na rádio ouvi um desgraçado a dizer "Era bom que todos os feriados fossem assim, com sol e calor". Assim, que o ouvi, mudei logo de estação porque esta gente simplesmente não sabe o que diz. Ele que venha ao Alentejo para ver o que é bom para a tosse mas neste momento basta sair à rua pois parece que Lisboa também está a sofrer com o calor, entretanto nos estúdios os ar condicionado está ligado e nem se dá por isso. Enquanto a água chegar ás torneiras a esta gente, ninguém irá perceber o quão mau é ter este tempo de sol e calor continuo. Apenas quando a falta de água chegar é que irão perceber a quantidade de barbaridades que disseram tanto ao longo do inverno como ao longo do verão.




Já estive em coruche há uns anos a trabalhar na rua , e eu diria que todos os dias que trabalhava as temperaturas estavam sempre acima dos 35 graus , mas na maior parte dos dias estava sempre nos 40 graus , claro que bebia água senão tinha um golpe de calor , como um teve no ano passado com 40 graus .


----------



## dahon (16 Jun 2017 às 16:40)

Em parte concordo com ouvinte dessa rádio. Antes nos feriados e fins de semana que durante os dias de trabalho.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Jun 2017 às 17:26)

Para mim não faz qualquer sentido desejar temperaturas de 40 e tal graus positivos (ou de 10 ou 15 ou 20 negativos). Os extremos matam e só os egoístas e/ou inconscientes colocam os seus mórbidos recordes à frente da vida humana. Podem e devem ter-se preferências em tudo na vida mas haja racionalidade.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jun 2017 às 17:35)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Para mim não faz qualquer sentido desejar temperaturas de 40 e tal graus positivos (ou de 10 ou 15 ou 20 negativos). Os extremos matam e só os egoístas e/ou inconscientes colocam os seus mórbidos recordes à frente da vida humana. Podem e devem ter-se preferências em tudo na vida mas haja racionalidade.



Eu nem sequer gosto das temperaturas de 40 e tal graus , porque ja as atravessei e não achei nada de bom .


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jun 2017 às 17:36)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Para mim não faz qualquer sentido desejar temperaturas de 40 e tal graus positivos (ou de 10 ou 15 ou 20 negativos). Os extremos matam e só os egoístas e/ou inconscientes colocam os seus mórbidos recordes à frente da vida humana. Podem e devem ter-se preferências em tudo na vida mas haja racionalidade.


Pois, não se esqueçam que estas ondas de calor fazem muitos mortos!


----------



## trepkos (16 Jun 2017 às 17:55)

Infelizmente Portugal só tem duas estações, o verão e o inferno, o inferno já dura praticamente 6 meses.


----------



## remember (16 Jun 2017 às 20:46)

Às vezes não concordo com certas coisas que aqui se fala e esta é uma delas, podem dizer que algumas zonas, assim o é, mas outras continuam a ter todas as outras estações, não podemos generalizar só porque às vezes as coisas não são iguais para a nossa zona... o Verão está ai e é altura do calor... Portugal tem tido anos melhores quanto a chuva, piores quanto ao calor etc. mas o nosso país é mesmo assim, estamos num local que é influenciado por imensas correntes e são elas que marcam/influenciam cada vez mais o nosso clima... falo de experiência, os conhecimentos nesta àrea são poucos, mas a curiosidade faz com que procure mais informação!


----------



## ruka (16 Jun 2017 às 23:24)

Lisboa , Setúbal , Santarém e Bragança em aviso vermelho


----------



## remember (16 Jun 2017 às 23:45)

Engraçado tal como se falou aqui anteriormente em 2013 máxima de 42ºC prevista para Lisboa e foi apenas laranja (06/07/2013)


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Jun 2017 às 23:53)

remember disse:


> (...) estamos num local que é influenciado por imensas correntes e são elas que marcam/influenciam cada vez mais o nosso clima... (...)



Dizes bem, mas algumas cada vez mais que outras... Neste caso mais influenciados pelas continentais... E até a tendência virar a agulha, lá está cada vez mais.
Com o degelo do Ártico, a corrente do Golfo só tem tendência para enfraquecer.


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2017 às 00:11)

Situações engraçadas...

Bragança com aviso vermelho que é emitido a partir de temperaturas máximas > 38º

Alguns quilómetros ao lado, o aviso vermelho da AEMET para a Meseta de Zamora e a Meseta de Salamanca só é emitido a partir dos 42º. Como tal, o aviso máximo em vigor é laranja.

Os tipos da AEMET são bastante dinâmicos. Os do IPMA deixam os avisos em permanente no portal. Já os espanhóis puseram tudo a verde quando o prazo expirou e há pouco voltaram a publicar os novos avisos para 'amanhã' (onde estou ainda é dia 16).

Quer se goste quer não do calor atual, um aviso vermelho para temperatura é sempre um marco. Também não pode haver recordes que vão ao encontro dos interesses de uns e não de outros.

Se não houver chuva excecional neste verão alguns iberianos ainda vão acabar a racionar água  Ainda bem que há barragens. Em tempos não muito longínquos a agricultura estava ainda mais vulnerável.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (17 Jun 2017 às 00:14)

remember disse:


> Engraçado tal como se falou aqui anteriormente em 2013 máxima de 42ºC prevista para Lisboa e foi apenas laranja (06/07/2013)





Edward disse:


> Aviso vermelho para Lisboa e Setúbal pelas temperaturas extremas que estão previstas para hoje!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Jun 2017 às 07:27)

Interessante a carta do AROME para as 15z de hoje. Por um lado temos algumas manchas brancas, o que significa que se prevêem temperaturas *> 45ºC*, por outro algumas áreas de menor temperatura, ou seja, o modelo começa a prever instabilidade logo ao início da tarde.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jun 2017 às 11:02)

Hoje quem ter ar condicionado é rei. Às 7h30 já estavam 27ºC em Rio de Mouro, estou curioso para saber que valores iremos atingir, ainda nem chegamos ao verão e já estamos nisto, mas enfim, é comer e calar.


----------



## Sanxito (17 Jun 2017 às 11:06)

Bom dia.
Por cá já sigo com 30.9°c e 43%HR. 
A estação diz que pelas 11 horas estavam mais 7.3°c do que ontem pela mesmo hora. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Jun 2017 às 11:17)

Bom dia
Hoje não vou assar...
Picos da Europa, com 24 graus


----------



## AnDré (17 Jun 2017 às 11:23)

Orion disse:


> Se não houver chuva excecional neste verão alguns iberianos ainda vão acabar a racionar água  Ainda bem que há barragens. Em tempos não muito longínquos a agricultura estava ainda mais vulnerável.



Ainda que fosse um verão chuvoso, quanto muito atenuaria a descida das barragens. Chuva suficiente para inverter/anular a descida das barragens no verão, só 
é possível no noroeste / extremo norte peninsular. E mesmo aí...

No resto da península, além do consumo da água, há que ter em conta a evaporação das albufeiras.
Por exemplo, a barragem do Alqueva, em evaporação, deve perder perto de um metro de cota nos meses de verão.


----------



## blade (17 Jun 2017 às 12:58)

só para relembrar o que estamos a enfrentar 




amanhã há mais 




muito calor em portugal continental estou curioso para ver as mínimas


----------



## Teya (17 Jun 2017 às 15:07)

http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=13 quem é que me explica estas 2 descargas que aparecem em PT, em particular aquela junto à costa? Eu espero instabilidade, mas não tão cedo, será um bom sinal?

Uma outra descarga agora mesmo na região centro...é sinal que está uma célula activa a desenvolver naquelas bandas


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 15:11)

Teya disse:


> http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=13 quem é que me explica estas 2 descargas que aparecem em PT, em particular aquela junto à costa? Eu espero instabilidade, mas não tão cedo, será um bom sinal?
> 
> Uma outra descarga agora mesmo na região centro...é sinal que está uma célula activa a desenvolver naquelas bandas


A descarga que está junto à costa é erro. Basta dar uma vista de olhos ao radar para perceber isso.


----------



## Célia Salta (17 Jun 2017 às 15:12)

Teya disse:


> http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=13 quem é que me explica estas 2 descargas que aparecem em PT, em particular aquela junto à costa? Eu espero instabilidade, mas não tão cedo, será um bom sinal?
> 
> Uma outra descarga agora mesmo na região centro...é sinal que está uma célula activa a desenvolver naquelas bandas




Esta mesmo a formar-se ao pé de mim já ronca


----------



## Teya (17 Jun 2017 às 15:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> A descarga que está junto à costa é erro. Basta dar uma vista de olhos ao radar para perceber isso.



Desculpa, mas pelo radar não me parece um erro. Mas eu nada sei, por isso perguntei! 

https://img42.com/sycT8


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jun 2017 às 15:28)

Teya disse:


> Desculpa, mas pelo radar não me parece um erro. Mas eu nada sei, por isso perguntei!
> 
> https://img42.com/sycT8


Vê lá onde está a célula e agora vê onde foi a suposta descarga. No interior é que já está a pipocar.


----------



## Teya (17 Jun 2017 às 15:35)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vê lá onde está a célula e agora vê onde foi a suposta descarga. No interior é que já está a pipocar.




Acredito que assim seja  e sim, eu tb reparei que já temos festa no interior...Quero é que a festa chegue aqui em grande!


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2017 às 17:47)

AnDré disse:


> Ainda que fosse um verão chuvoso, quanto muito atenuaria a descida das barragens. Chuva suficiente para inverter/anular a descida das barragens no verão, só
> é possível no noroeste / extremo norte peninsular. E mesmo aí...
> 
> No resto da península, além do consumo da água, há que ter em conta a evaporação das albufeiras.
> Por exemplo, a barragem do Alqueva, em evaporação, deve perder perto de um metro de cota nos meses de verão.
















Ignorante eu na matéria mas já deve ter faltado mais para os espanhóis considerarem a possibilidade de restringirem a passagem de água para PT (o Douro e o Tejo estão a 50% de capacidade e o Guadiana a 57%). Do que consegui ver, a quantidade de água nas albufeiras portuguesas está num nível razoável. Mas o Verão ainda não começou


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2017 às 18:15)

*España afronta el verano con el nivel de agua embalsada más bajo desde 1995*



> Hay que remontarse hasta la gran sequía de la primera mitad de los años noventa para encontrar una reserva hidráulica tan escasa en España como la que hay ahora. Los pantanos estaban en la primera semana de junio al 56,5% de su capacidad. Desde 1995 —cuando ese porcentaje bajó al 40% en las mismas fechas— no se llegaba a las puertas del verano con una reserva tan mermada. Varias cuencas —como la del Júcar, el Segura y el Duero— están en alerta por sequía; ya se aplican restricciones en los regadíos; y la generación de electricidad a través de los pantanos está en mínimos. El Gobierno descarta restricciones al consumo humano por ahora.


----------



## Orion (17 Jun 2017 às 20:46)

* *


----------



## ClaudiaRM (18 Jun 2017 às 00:36)




----------



## FSantos (18 Jun 2017 às 11:06)

É o mesmo todos os anos.

Os responsáveis da proteção civil são uns vaidosos; todos contentes com o seu equipamento janota e falta-lhes tudo o resto, conhecimento do terreno, conhecimento técnico, planeamento e prevenção.

Aqui em Gondomar andava um cavalheiro com uma pick-up da proteção civil que chegou a ser apanhado a dormir a uma fresca junto ao rio Douro. Estacionava em cima das passadeiras quando ia almoçar e quando de facto havia uma ocorrencia andava como uma barata tonta de um lado para o outro.

Pratico BTT e posso dizer que neste momento há uma serie de estradões nas serras cincundantes que estão intransitaveis até mesmo para uma bicicleta.
Que andou esse cavalheiro e os seus colegas e os seus chefes a fazer durante um ano completo?
O mato ardeu, os madeireiros compraram a madeira a preço de saldo e este ano arderá noutro sitio qualquer até não haver mais nada para arder.

Quando chega ao ponto do Marcelo ter que telefonar às pessoas para as tirar de casa para que é que precisamos de autoridades?
Como sempre andam os bombeiros a tentar salvar meia duzia de casas e uns teimosos gastando tempo precioso quando tudo o mais arde. Os desgraçados tem duas semanas de formação que não são mais que aprender a "bater pala" e marchar e siga para o inferno.

Bem sei que não é tempo de procurar culpados, é tempo de rezar pelas vitimas e acompanhar as familias.

Mas

Não pode é passar impune o simples facto de estradas como o IC8 não estarem pura e simplesmente encerradas. As tecnologias actuais permitem prever para onde progridem as chamas. Fechar com muita antecedencia e usar a força caso necessário era obrigatório. As pessoas em Portugal são inconsequentes, desinformadas, aventureiras e desrespeitadoras.

Vejam só:

http://www.cmjornal.pt/multimedia/videos/detalhe/video-amador-mostra-fogo-a-atravessar-ic8


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 12:40)




----------



## jonas (18 Jun 2017 às 13:12)

3 Dias de luto nacional


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 13:22)

*Especialista diz que incêndio que deflagrou em Pedrógão Grande é dos mais graves do mundo*
O especialista em incêndios florestais Xavier Viegas revelou que terá sido a “rápida propagação” do incêndio que deflagrou em Pedrógão Grande que conduziu às várias mortes, fazendo deste um dos mais graves incêndios do mundo dos últimos anos.

O professor universitário acrescentou, ainda, que a falta de limpeza das florestas e da envolvente das casas, bem como as características do terreno, terão contribuído para a extensão deste incêndio com vários focos, apesar de se suspeitar que a causa foi uma trovoada seca.

“Tudo leva a crer que a propagação do fogo foi muito rápida, não tenho a certeza, mas a indicação que tenho é que terá havido vários focos de incêndio, não necessariamente por causa humana, há possibilidade de ter sido causado por uma trovoada seca e, quando isso acontece, pode haver vários focos ao mesmo tempo em diferentes lugares e aí torna-se extremamente difícil controlar todas as situações”, explicou à Lusa.

Esta situação aliada à vegetação e ao “estado de secura muto grande” em que se encontra, e a um terreno “muito complicado”, como é o circundante do IC8, com ravinas e desfiladeiros muito acentuados, “dá origem a comportamentos do fogo que facilmente surpreendem as pessoas”.

Ainda a avaliar a dimensão da tragédia humana, Xavier Viegas adianta já que este é o incêndio “mais importante de que tem conhecimento”.

“E, claramente, pela repercussão que está a ter, mesmo a nível internacional, penso que é um dos maiores incêndios, dos mais graves, dos últimos anos na Europa, se não no mundo”, até mesmo pelo “número de vítimas, pela rapidez com que se desenvolveu e como estas vítimas foram causadas”.

Para o especialista, este acontecimento deveria chamar a atenção para “muita coisa que é preciso fazer no nosso país para melhorar a segurança das pessoas e evitar que este tipo de acidentes ocorra”.

Nesse sentido, Xavier Viegas e a sua equipa de investigação que trabalha no problema da segurança das pessoas vão “procurar estudar o mais possível aquilo que aconteceu para retirar destas circunstâncias todas as lições que for possível retirar”, procurar “aprender com elas e, se possível, no futuro evitar que este tipo de acidentes ocorram”.

Quanto às razões que justifiquem que tantas pessoas tenham sido apanhadas pelo incêndio dentro dos carros no IC8, o investigador reconheceu não saber explicar, até porque ainda não tem os dados todos, mas sublinha que, daquilo que se apercebe, a principal razão é que “tudo se passou muito depressa”.

“A experiência que tenho destes terrenos é que o fogo se propaga com muita rapidez: de um momento para o outro. As pessoas podem pensar que estão em segurança, que há condições para passar e podem ser surpreendidas na curva”.

Outro aspeto importante é que nem sempre é fácil estar a cortar o acesso (nas estradas) a toda a gente, porque “há pessoas que residem por aqui, há casas por todo o lado e, infelizmente, pode sempre haver gente que de um momento para o outro pega no seu carro e se faz a estrada”.

“Como digo, não sei quais as circunstancias aqui, mas ao que julgo saber houve várias outras vítimas para além deste aglomerado que houve aqui num dado ponto da estrada próximo de Castanheira de Pera, mas pode haver pessoas que se metem nos carros e sem as autoridades terem conhecimento”, afirmou.

Independentemente da imprevisibilidade que este tipo de incêndios sempre acarreta, há uma série de fatores previsíveis e preveníveis, que passam por limpar as florestas, dar mais condições de proteção às casas, que as pessoas tenham mais cuidado na limpeza da envolvente das casas, para que possam estar seguras, ter indicações de quando podem e não podem, ou não devem, fazer-se à estrada, “porque há circunstancias em que, de facto, não é um meio seguro, quer para bombeiros quer para civis”, considerou.

Partindo deste episódio, Xavier Viegas antevê um ano complicado, sobretudo se as condições meteorológicas persistirem, mas sublinhou que as pessoas podem fazer alguma diferença.

“Diria que, infelizmente, estamos no começo do período dos incêndios e não estamos a começar nada bem. Se as condições meteorológicas não mudarem é de esperar que tenhamos este tipo de situações. Agora o que pode e deve mudar é o comportamento das pessoas”.

_Lusa_


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2017 às 14:26)

Mas o incêndio não começou antes da formação da trovoada?


----------



## Célia Salta (18 Jun 2017 às 14:29)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mas o incêndio não começou antes da formação da trovoada?




Eu penso que sim, não estou a "engolir " bem essa historia...


----------



## Teya (18 Jun 2017 às 14:43)

Começam as trovoadas na vizinha Espanha http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=13, mais ou menos à mesma hora que começaram ontem


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2017 às 14:46)

Célia Salta disse:


> Eu penso que sim, não estou a "engolir " bem essa historia...


Nem eu, pelas ocorrências o incêndio começou cerca das 14h e pelo blitzortung (ou este gif feito pelo @Tiagolco ) não caiu um único raio lá, conseguem ver que nada caiu para oeste do rio Zêzere.

Infelizmente não consigo ver as DEA do ipma.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 14:49)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Nem eu, pelas ocorrências o incêndio começou cerca das 14h e pelo blitzortung (ou este gif feito pelo @Tiagolco ) não caiu um único raio lá, conseguem ver que nada caiu para oeste do rio Zêzere.
> 
> Infelizmente não consigo ver as DEA do ipma.


Nem todos os raios são detectáveis penso eu...


----------



## FSantos (18 Jun 2017 às 15:15)

Segundo esta página o primeiro raio foi detectado às 14.50 locais. (13.50 UTC)

http://en.blitzortung.org/historical_maps.php?map=13


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2017 às 15:59)

FSantos disse:


> Segundo esta página o primeiro raio foi detectado às 14.50 locais. (13.50 UTC)
> 
> http://en.blitzortung.org/historical_maps.php?map=13


O incêndio foi registado pela ProtCivil às 14h47


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 15:59)




----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jun 2017 às 16:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Nem todos os raios são detectáveis penso eu...


Esses mapas (Blitzortung ou Lightning Maps) não têem registado nem metade das descargas que têm havido em Portugal. Querem ver o registo com exactidão vejam no site do IPMA.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2017 às 16:07)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mas o incêndio não começou antes da formação da trovoada?



Não, foi na altura do início da trovoada. E pode mesmo ter sido trovoada. Agora, acho muito complicado encontrarem a árvore que foi atingida.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 16:10)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não, foi na altura do início da trovoada. E pode mesmo ter sido trovoada. Agora, acho muito complicado encontrarem a árvore que foi atingida.


A policia judiciária não ia mentir...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2017 às 16:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A policia judiciária não ia mentir...


Também acho muito estranho. No meio de tanta árvore queimada como é que saberiam que uma delas fora atingida por um raio?


----------



## Zulo (18 Jun 2017 às 16:15)

Talvez pelas coordenadas GPS do site das dea


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jun 2017 às 16:19)

Zulo disse:


> Talvez pelas coordenadas GPS do site das dea


Terá essa precisão toda para identificar uma árvore?


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 16:21)

*Explicação agora em directo na sic noticias*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jun 2017 às 16:23)

Zulo disse:


> Talvez pelas coordenadas GPS do site das dea



Eu de manhã fui logo verificar. A descarga mais perto que aparece ocorreu a 12km de Escalos Fundeiros, e 20 minutos depois do alerta da ocorrência.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 16:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Explicação agora em directo na sic noticias*


O técnico que fala diz que foram acendimentos múltiplos e conjugação de vários incêndios, ventos cruzados etc


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jun 2017 às 18:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não, foi na altura do início da trovoada. E pode mesmo ter sido trovoada. Agora, acho muito complicado encontrarem a árvore que foi atingida.



Pois, outra coisa que não percebo, como é que identificam a árvore entre milhares?


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jun 2017 às 22:17)

*Director do IPMA a falar na RTP 3*


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Jun 2017 às 22:45)

Esta situação dos incêndios deixa-me muito triste, todos os anos isto acontece e cometem-se sempre os mesmos erros a falta da prevenção .
Vou dar um exemplo entre muitos de medidas preventivas tal como voltarem a haver  os guardas florestais  como havia há uns anos atrás tenho a certeza que ajudava em muito a prevenir e a controlar incêndios.
Despeço me por hoje esperando que este maldito incêndio seja extinto muito brevemente embora não acredite muito que isso vá acontecer brevemente.


----------



## cookie (18 Jun 2017 às 22:47)

Estou horrorizada com tudo isto...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jun 2017 às 00:40)

Outra coisa que achei extremamente repugnante foi a reportagem em direto da TVI. Para quem não sabe, basicamente, fizeram a reportagem ao lado de um dos corpos carbonizados como se fosse uma montra. Ridículo! Ao que a tv portuguesa chegou...
Muito se critica a CMTV mas parece que a TVI está a seguir o mesmo caminho...
Que nojo, que desumano...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Jun 2017 às 00:49)

Faz falta aqui um emoji a vomitar. CMtv a fazer escola.


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jun 2017 às 01:09)

Tiagolco disse:


> Outra coisa que achei extremamente repugnante foi a reportagem em direto da TVI. Para quem não sabe, basicamente, fizeram a reportagem ao lado de um dos corpos carbonizados como se fosse uma montra. Ridículo! Ao que a tv portuguesa chegou...
> Muito se critica a CMTV mas parece que a TVI está a seguir o mesmo caminho...
> Que nojo, que desumano...



Por acaso já ouvi falar disso. E adivinhem quem era, a Judite de Sousa...


Imaginem se algum repórter fosse fazer uma entrevista ao lado do cadáver do seu filho.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jun 2017 às 01:13)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por acaso já ouvi falar disso. E adivinhem quem era, a Judite de Sousa...
> 
> 
> Imaginem se algum repórter fosse fazer uma entrevista ao lado do cadáver do seu filho.


É isso mesmo! Que falta de respeito enorme! 
Toda a gente cai em cima dela neste momento, e com razão!


----------



## sauran (19 Jun 2017 às 11:44)

Trovoada, chuva e vento em Guimarães 

Enviado do meu XT1562 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jun 2017 às 18:54)

*A Universidade de Coimbra disponibiliza subsídios de emergência para estudantes cujas famílias foram atingidas pelo incêndio de Pedrógão Grande. A iniciativa foi anunciada na página oficial de Facebook da instituição.*


----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2017 às 19:03)

Previsão semanal do ECM  http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/monthly-forecast/


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2017 às 10:56)

*"TVI não recebe lições de ninguém"*
19 DE JUNHO DE 2017 22:39
DN






A ERC recebeu queixas sobre a transmissão de imagens de cadáveres numa reportagem da TVI | EPA/PAULO NOVAIS

A estação de Queluz reage à abertura de um processo de averiguações pelo regulador da comunicação social, ERC, por causa de uma reportagem sobre o incêndio de Pedrógão Grande

A TVI não compreende porque está a ser alvo de um "processo de averiguações sobre a cobertura jornalística dos acontecimentos em Pedrógão Grande", anunciado pela ERC, entidade que regula a comunicação social. Em causa está uma reportagem transmitida no Jornal das 8, domingo, na qual se vê a imagem de um cadáver na estrada, sobre a qual a ERC diz ter recebido mais de uma centena de queixas. "Porquê a TVI? Porquês só a TVI? O que havia de especial nessa reportagem que motiva a ERC justificar-se com uma sintonia "com a sociedade portuguesa" que ninguém viu"?, questiona a direção de informação da estação de Queluz.

"A Direção de Informação da TVI não recebe lições de ninguém sobre sensibilidades profissionais. Nem pelo regulador, que se deve limitar ao cumprimento do seu dever e da missão que lhe foi fixada pelas leis da República", é escrito num comunicado divulgado esta noite.

A TVI reconhece que num dos locais da reportagem "estava efetivamente um cadáver, estendido há muitas horas e tapado com um lençol branco - a pior das metáforas da incapacidade da assistência civil atender todas as populações que foram implacavelmente atacadas pelas chamas", sublinhado que "esta circunstância confere um evidente relevo informativo, que não compete ao regulador definir".

A Direção de Informação lembra que "há órgãos de comunicação social que decidiram revelar fotos de crianças que morreram nos incêndios. Outras televisões abriram os principais serviços noticiosos mostrando corpos espalhados no chão, enfatizando o gigantesco cemitério em que num ápice se transformou aquela que fica para a nossa memória coletiva conhecida como a estrada da morte". No entanto, salienta, "não têm sido essas as nossas opções territoriais. Conscientemente a TVI tem procurado respeitar a dor de quem sofre, sem a esconder".
A estação lamenta "profundamente a terrível catástrofe" e avisa que "chegará ao momento de fazer as perguntas sobre o que falhou, porque falha sempre, e como é possível falhar nestas proporções. O cumprimento do nosso papel de órgão de comunicação social é tributário dos mais profundos sentimentos que abalam o povo português. Mas também da obrigação de o manter informado, vigilante e exigente - para que não volte mais a acontecer".
Fonte 

Ridículo...


----------



## Microburst (20 Jun 2017 às 11:07)

É mesmo como alguém aqui escreveu antes, a CMTV a fazer escola no jornalismo...


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2017 às 11:10)

Microburst disse:


> É mesmo como alguém aqui escreveu antes, a CMTV a fazer escola no jornalismo...


O pior mesmo é não terem consciência do que fizeram...


----------



## Microburst (20 Jun 2017 às 11:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> O pior mesmo é não terem consciência do que fizeram...



Sim, com uma arrogância completamente despropositada diria eu. Só faltava ter sido a própria Judite de Sousa a autora do comunicado, se bem que ela ontem se remeteu ao "no comments".


----------



## Rui Alex (20 Jun 2017 às 12:44)

Está a circular no facebook uma notícia de temperaturas a rondar os 50º em portugal na próxima 3ª (que será dia 27). O site do IPMA não confirma, pelo contrário aponta ligeira descida  (rondando os 30).

Haverá alguma verdade nesta notícia ou é clickbait descarado? O site decididamente não me parece fiável. 

http://www.24hnoticias.com/5946aedd...-os-50-c-a-partir-da-proxima-terca-feira.html


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jun 2017 às 12:49)

Rui Alex disse:


> Está a circular no facebook uma notícia de temperaturas a rondar os 50º em portugal na próxima 3ª (que será dia 27). O site do IPMA não confirma, pelo contrário aponta ligeira descida  (rondando os 30).
> 
> Haverá alguma verdade nesta notícia ou é clickbait descarado? O site decididamente não me parece fiável.
> 
> http://www.24hnoticias.com/5946aedd...-os-50-c-a-partir-da-proxima-terca-feira.html


É um site de notícias falsas. 
Se fizeres scroll down aparece a opção "Fazer uma piada".


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2017 às 12:50)

aquele video de um raio a atingir um poste de alta tensão em Leiria, anda só a ser partilhado pelas pessoas como a causa do incêndio de Pedrogão, veio 2 ou 3 páginas com este titulo agora é só pessoas a partilhar que foi este raio que deu origem, sendo o raio em Leiria


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 12:50)

Rui Alex disse:


> Está a circular no facebook uma notícia de temperaturas a rondar os 50º em portugal na próxima 3ª (que será dia 27). O site do IPMA não confirma, pelo contrário aponta ligeira descida  (rondando os 30).
> 
> Haverá alguma verdade nesta notícia ou é clickbait descarado? O site decididamente não me parece fiável.
> 
> http://www.24hnoticias.com/5946aedd...-os-50-c-a-partir-da-proxima-terca-feira.html


É uma total mentira! As temp devem rondar os 30 a 35C


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jun 2017 às 12:51)

Rui Alex disse:


> Está a circular no facebook uma notícia de temperaturas a rondar os 50º em portugal na próxima 3ª (que será dia 27). O site do IPMA não confirma, pelo contrário aponta ligeira descida  (rondando os 30).
> 
> Haverá alguma verdade nesta notícia ou é clickbait descarado? O site decididamente não me parece fiável.
> 
> http://www.24hnoticias.com/5946aedd...-os-50-c-a-partir-da-proxima-terca-feira.html


Completamente falso... se reparares no fim da página está a explicação...


----------



## criz0r (20 Jun 2017 às 12:52)

Rui Alex disse:


> Está a circular no facebook uma notícia de temperaturas a rondar os 50º em portugal na próxima 3ª (que será dia 27). O site do IPMA não confirma, pelo contrário aponta ligeira descida  (rondando os 30).
> 
> Haverá alguma verdade nesta notícia ou é clickbait descarado? O site decididamente não me parece fiável.
> 
> http://www.24hnoticias.com/5946aedd...-os-50-c-a-partir-da-proxima-terca-feira.html



Pura mentira, já o meu chefe veio todo alarmado falar da mesma coisa, o site só por si já é uma anedota. Foi o mesmo site que emitiu uma vaga de frio polar em Corroios com temperaturas de -10ºC.


----------



## Rui Alex (20 Jun 2017 às 13:30)

Obrigado pela confirmação. Tendo em conta que outras notícias do site são "cobra gigante encontrada no parque da paz de almada" ou "lula gigante dá à costa em santa cruz", achei que isto não devia ser fiável. Infelizmente, para partilhar basta um clique e parece-me que a notícia se está a espalhar.


----------



## Rui Alex (20 Jun 2017 às 13:31)

Se o "disclaimer" no fim da página pudesse ir sempre agarrado à notícia....


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Jun 2017 às 13:37)

Rui Alex disse:


> Está a circular no facebook uma notícia de temperaturas a rondar os 50º em portugal na próxima 3ª (que será dia 27). O site do IPMA não confirma, pelo contrário aponta ligeira descida  (rondando os 30).
> 
> Haverá alguma verdade nesta notícia ou é clickbait descarado? O site decididamente não me parece fiável.
> 
> http://www.24hnoticias.com/5946aedd...-os-50-c-a-partir-da-proxima-terca-feira.html



Off-Topic: Hoje em dia, as pessoas que usam as redes sociais entram em variadas e delirantes histerias... Uma delas é publicar toda e qualquer notícia, sem que vejam qual é a fonte, só porque algum "amigo" publicou... Ontem à noite avisei várias pessoas que era uma notícia falsa, mas mesmo assim estavam a duvidar e diziam: "Como tens tanta certeza???". Decidi remeter-las para o site do IPMA, pois se lhe vou falar que sou um Meteomaluco e participo assiduamente neste fórum, ainda pensam que sou "Caça-Tempestades" 
As consciências de hoje são tão inconstantes (ou tão inconscientes) como são as pseudo-relações nas redes sociais...


----------



## Rui Alex (20 Jun 2017 às 13:51)

Nem mais, Dias Miguel.


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jun 2017 às 15:44)

Não percebo como é que algumas pessoas desejam temperaturas de 40º ou mais.
Hoje está a ser o dia mais quente do ano por aqui, estão 36º "só" e mesmo assim já é complicado andar na rua e quem tem casas mais antigas, sem ar condicionado etc. mesmo dentro de casa é um calor insuportável.
Se com 36º já está assim, imagino só o que é ter 45º como alguns locais do centro\sul tiveram nesta onda de calor.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jun 2017 às 16:43)

Parece que nos últimos dias do mês, as noites vão ser fresquinhas... ainda vou ver pessoas a queixarem-se que não vai haver 40ºc e que não há noites tropicais...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jun 2017 às 17:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parece que nos últimos dias do mês, as noites vão ser fresquinhas... ainda vou ver pessoas a queixarem-se que não vai haver 40ºc e que não há noites tropicais...


Depois da tragédia que este tempo está a causar, as pessoas que se queixarem disso são no mínimo estúpidas. Que venha esse fresquinho, que todos precisamos e as pessoas que não gostarem têm uma boa solução: Atravessar o estreito de Gilbratar e irem diretas ao deserto que lá isso não falta. Até têm a vantagem de estar perto.


----------



## criz0r (20 Jun 2017 às 17:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Depois da tragédia que este tempo está a causar, as pessoas que se queixarem disso são no mínimo estúpidas. Que venha esse fresquinho, que todos precisamos e as pessoas que não gostarem têm uma boa solução: Atravessar o estreito de Gilbratar e irem diretas ao deserto que lá isso não falta. Até têm a vantagem de estar perto.



Não é difícil, posso apostar que basta uma noite em que as temperaturas desçam aos 15ºC de mínima e já vou ter alguém na rua a dizer "Ai mas que frio, o que é que o São Pedro fez ao Verão?".

Depois lá teremos nós de ir ao antigo tópico deste Fórum " O Pânico do Verão inexistente " .


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2017 às 17:41)

No portal da AEMET o HIRLAM foi-se. Agora é isto:


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jun 2017 às 17:48)

criz0r disse:


> Não é difícil, posso apostar que basta uma noite em que as temperaturas desçam aos 15ºC de mínima e já vou ter alguém na rua a dizer "Ai mas que frio, o que é que o São Pedro fez ao Verão?".
> 
> Depois lá teremos nós de ir ao antigo tópico deste Fórum " O Pânico do Verão inexistente " .


Se a partir de agora houver um simples dia de chuva, algumas pessoas vão me dizer: " Mas hoje está a chover?, chuva não é normal no Verão, já basta o inverno chuvoso e frio que tivemos"


----------



## AnDré (20 Jun 2017 às 18:20)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parece que nos últimos dias do mês, as noites vão ser fresquinhas... ainda vou ver pessoas a queixarem-se que não vai haver 40ºc e que não há noites tropicais...



Acho que a percentagem de pessoas que gosta de 40ºC deve ser idêntica às que gostam de -10ºC.

Uma coisa é gostar de calor, eu gosto. Outra, completamente diferente, é gostar/desejar 40ºC.

Será que ainda gea este mês em Várzea?


----------



## cool (20 Jun 2017 às 18:26)

Pode haver alguma relação entre o incêndio e a convecção?
Olhando ao radar parece um acaso muito grande apenas estar a chover/trovejar precisamente em Góis...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Jun 2017 às 18:28)

Finalmente o calor vai se embora , vamos ter umas noites fresquinhas , nos últimos dias não tenho dormido nada por causa do calor e das melgas , a partir de hoje já vou dormir melhor , o calor deve voltar em força em julho .


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2017 às 18:28)

*Portugal’s ‘killer forest’*

Para não sobrelotar o tópico dos incêndios. A notícia contém um interessante gráfico com o número de incêndios nos países do sul da Europa. PT está na liderança.

Lá fora:


----------



## joralentejano (20 Jun 2017 às 18:30)

AnDré disse:


> Acho que a percentagem de pessoas que gosta de 40ºC deve ser idêntica às que gostam de -10ºC.
> 
> Uma coisa é gostar de calor, eu gosto. Outra, completamente diferente, é gostar/desejar 40ºC.
> 
> Será que ainda gea este mês em Várzea?


O mais irritante no meio disto tudo não é gostar de calor agora mas sim queixar-se da chuva no inverno. Neste último inverno não choveu vários dias seguidos como era normal em anos de chuva a sério e entretanto quando aparecia um único dia de chuva as pessoas queixavam-se. Por exemplo na rádio, quando davam o tempo, ficavam todos muito tristes mas mal vinha um dia de sol ficavam logo todos contentes e a dizer "Assim é que é bom" e outras expressões. Num país onde sempre foi normal chover bastante no inverno é ridículo ouvir isso. Infelizmente, a partir de agora o que muitos desejam é aquilo que vai acontecer e apenas no dia em que não houver água suficiente para abastecer toda a população é que se irá perceber que não é apenas do sol que podemos viver, muito menos num país onde os verões são cada vez mais quentes.


----------



## jorgeanimal (20 Jun 2017 às 19:24)

cool disse:


> Pode haver alguma relação entre o incêndio e a convecção?
> Olhando ao radar parece um acaso muito grande apenas estar a chover/trovejar precisamente em Góis...


É um grande volume de atmosfera sobreaquecida que só pode ir para cima. E o próprio fumo pode ajudar à formação de gotas de água...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 20:14)

Não sei se ria se chore! Acabo de ver a jornalista da RTP1 Patrícia Lucas a dizer que "esta tarde filmaram *2 TUFÕES A FORMAR-SE EM GOIS! * E depois diz, *seriam 2 pequenos tornados... não sei bem*". Enfim, infelizmente esta tragédia está repleta de tesourinhos deprimentes!


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2017 às 20:16)

*Governo quer leis para a floresta prontas até às férias autárquicas*



> Do pacote em causa, constam várias medidas relativas à gestão da floresta, entre elas: a revisão do regime jurídico das ações de arborização com vista a travar a expansão da área de plantação de eucalipto; a criação de um programa nacional de fogo controlado para controlar a realização de queimadas; o reconhecimento de entidades de gestão florestal, que devem ter uma área mínima de 100 hectares, em que 50% deverá ser constituida por propriedades com área inferior a cinco hectares; e um reforço do poder de intervenção dos municípios na decisão sobre o uso do solo.


Dei-me ao trabalho de editar o título para refletir a realidade. É irrelevante o número de leis quando as mesmas não são aplicadas ou não há uma perspetiva realista para a sua aplicação.

*Madeira terá mesmo meios aéreos próprios no combate aos incêndios *



> O Governo garante ainda que, no último ano, foram limpos 10 hectares de mato.



*Porque não há meios aéreos na Madeira?*



> O chefe do Governo Regional lembrou que um dos relatórios já feitos sobre a matéria indica que a atuação dos meios aéreos seria «muito condicionada, devido à natureza dos ventos e dos vales». Outro «desaconselhava» este recurso, dada a «relação custo-benefício ser completamente desproporcionada».



Quanto se estica o suficiente há sempre estudos que confirmam a opinião que queremos. Um forte vento Foehn na costa sul (e estou a excluir o fumo) certamente irá limitar grandemente a utilização dos meios. Vai-se ver o que é que acontece na realidade...  Até porque, como se vê, os testes tiveram as condições mais realistas que se pode imaginar:


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jun 2017 às 20:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não sei se ria se chore! Acabo de ver a jornalista da RTP1 Patrícia Lucas a dizer que "esta tarde filmaram *2 TUFÕES A FORMAR-SE EM GOIS! * E depois diz, *seriam 2 pequenos tornados... não sei bem*". Enfim, infelizmente esta tragédia está repleta de tesourinhos deprimentes!


Também vi isso e gravei em vídeo, mais um tesourinho nesta tragédia...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 20:30)

Meteofan disse:


> Também vi isso e gravei em vídeo, mais um tesourinho nesta tragédia...


É mesmo de gravar e enviar ao provedor da TV!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jun 2017 às 20:31)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não sei se ria se chore! Acabo de ver a jornalista da RTP1 Patrícia Lucas a dizer que "esta tarde filmaram *2 TUFÕES A FORMAR-SE EM GOIS! * E depois diz, *seriam 2 pequenos tornados... não sei bem*". Enfim, infelizmente esta tragédia está repleta de tesourinhos deprimentes!



São capazes de ter sido os tufões ou os tornados a fazer cair o canadair...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 20:37)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> São capazes de ter sido os tufões ou os tornados a fazer cair o canadair...


Não sei se ria se chore! Também não entendo a sede de sangue de certos canais. Já existe sangue derramado que chegue!


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jun 2017 às 20:38)

Não acredito que ouvi isto na RTP


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Jun 2017 às 20:42)

Meteofan disse:


> Não acredito que ouvi isto na RTP



Os tufões são como os polícias: normalmente andam aos pares...


----------



## Zulo (20 Jun 2017 às 21:21)

Mini tornado, tornado em ponto pequeno, dois tufões... 
Eu podia ter ido para repórter e talvez nem precisasse do 9° ano...


----------



## david 6 (20 Jun 2017 às 21:40)

e depois ao mesmo tempo aqueles gestos com a mão


----------



## JCARL (20 Jun 2017 às 21:52)

A repórter conseguir ver ou filmar um tufão nas suas "traseiras" (que pelo que disse seriam as suas traseiras) e ainda viu a coitada da ventoinha que estava de frente a levar com o tufão.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Jun 2017 às 21:53)

Meteofan disse:


> Não acredito que ouvi isto na RTP



Oh meu deus 2 tufões ai meu deus , não quero acreditar nisto ai meu deus !! Nem sabe  o que é um tornado ou um tufão !


----------



## Hawk (20 Jun 2017 às 22:17)

Orion disse:


> *Governo quer leis para a floresta prontas até às férias autárquicas*
> 
> 
> Dei-me ao trabalho de editar o título para refletir a realidade. É irrelevante o número de leis quando as mesmas não são aplicadas ou não há uma perspetiva realista para a sua aplicação.
> ...





Orion disse:


> *Governo quer leis para a floresta prontas até às férias autárquicas*
> 
> 
> Dei-me ao trabalho de editar o título para refletir a realidade. É irrelevante o número de leis quando as mesmas não são aplicadas ou não há uma perspetiva realista para a sua aplicação.
> ...



Infelizmente não tenho muito tempo para me alongar neste tópico, mas é importante referir que os meios aéreos de combate utilizados nesse teste (heli ligeiro e Air Tractor) só têm eficácia quando utilizados no ataque inicial, o que quer dizer que para o teste ser representativo não era necessário haver vento forte e presença de fumo denso.

Aliás, o grande incêndio da Madeira começou à mesma cota onde os meios foram testados, teve em lume brando mais de 12h, atè culminar naquela tragédia quando empolgado pelas altas temperaturas e vento forte. O combate inicial podia ter evitado a tragédia, mas seria completamente ineficaz quando o incêndio tivesse descontrolado.

A orografia das cotas médias da Madeira não é assim tão diferente das serras de Arouca, do sopè da Serra da Estrela (Covilhã, Seia, etc) onde estes meios são frequentemente usados.


----------



## Orion (20 Jun 2017 às 22:21)

Hawk disse:


> Infelizmente não tenho muito tempo para me alongar neste tópico, mas é importante referir que os meios aéreos de combate utilizados nesse teste (heli ligeiro e Air Tractor) só têm eficácia quando utilizados no ataque inicial, o que quer dizer que para o teste ser representativo não era necessário haver vento forte e presença de fumo denso.
> 
> Aliás, o grande incêndio da Madeira começou à mesma cota onde os meios foram testados, teve em lume brando mais de 12h, atè culminar naquela tragédia quando empolgado pelas altas temperaturas e vento forte. O combate inicial podia ter evitado a tragédia, mas seria completamente ineficaz quando o incêndio tivesse descontrolado.
> 
> A orografia das cotas médias da Madeira não é assim tão diferente das serras de Arouca, do sopè da Serra da Estrela (Covilhã, Seia, etc) onde estes meios são frequentemente usados.



Ainda assim, acho o 'teste' espetáculo político. São meios dedicados para janelas temporais reduzidas. Arrisca-se a ver o incêndio a tostar as casas e os meios parados no aeroporto com insatisfação popular abismal. Como escrevi, ver-se-á.


----------



## weatherbox (20 Jun 2017 às 22:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não sei se ria se chore! Também não entendo a sede de sangue de certos canais. Já existe sangue derramado que chegue!



O 1º ministro António Costa na entrevista que deu hoje à TVI no Jornal das 20 também usou repetidas vezes o termo "Furacão". Mas será assim tão importante?


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jun 2017 às 23:00)

weatherbox disse:


> O 1º ministro António Costa na entrevista que deu hoje à TVI no Jornal das 20 também usou repetidas vezes o termo "Furacão". Mas será assim tão importante?


Quer dizer, importante pode não ser, mas triste é...


----------



## JCARL (20 Jun 2017 às 23:07)

Todos nós sabemos que quem lá está (população e os que combatem o fogo) não precisam deste tipo de folclore da nossa comunicação social.


weatherbox disse:


> O 1º ministro António Costa na entrevista que deu hoje à TVI no Jornal das 20 também usou repetidas vezes o termo "Furacão". Mas será assim tão importante?


É natural. Operação Furacão, Operação Marquês, SIRESP, BPN, é tudo a mesma rotunda. Circulam, circulam e vai dar aos mesmos!. O problema é quem paga a conta final e fica sem os seus bens e sofre a amargura de ficar sem nada, e principalmente sem os seus entes queridos.


----------



## Hawk (21 Jun 2017 às 00:09)

Orion disse:


> Ainda assim, acho o 'teste' espetáculo político. São meios dedicados para janelas temporais reduzidas. Arrisca-se a ver o incêndio a tostar as casas e os meios parados no aeroporto com insatisfação popular abismal. Como escrevi, ver-se-á.



Tornou-se espectáculo político porque, sem se saber muito bem porquê, os testes foram planeados e agendados entre o Governo da República e o PS-Madeira em vez do Governo Regional.

De qualquer forma creio que foi demonstrado que os meios são tecnicamente adequados em condições de combate inicial. Se são adequado$$$, essa já é outra questão. As críticas surgirão, como acontece noutras regiões do país. Hoje os meios aéreos não puderam actuar em Góis durante largas horas mas alguém poe em causa a sua utilidade?


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2017 às 00:32)

Hawk disse:


> Hoje os meios aéreos não puderam actuar em Góis durante largas horas mas alguém poe em causa a sua utilidade?



Mas estiveram parados na pista de um qualquer aeroporto/aeródromo como acontecerá na Madeira? 



Hawk disse:


> De qualquer forma creio que foi demonstrado que os meios são tecnicamente adequados em condições de combate inicial.



Sem vento nem chuva e com plena visibilidade dificilmente não seriam tecnicamente adequados 'né?  O problema é se o fogo inicial não acontecer naquelas condições e é essa a minha questão. Em muitos cenários os bombeiros certamente chegarão primeiro.



Hawk disse:


> Tornou-se espectáculo político porque, sem se saber muito bem porquê, os testes foram planeados e agendados entre o Governo da República e o PS-Madeira em vez do Governo Regional.



Tentaram com a avioneta fazer um Red Bull Air Race, versão rasca  Mais a sério... Eleições, que mais?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jun 2017 às 01:41)

Eh pá, chega. Atingi o meu limite.
Os jornalistas não sabem ler/interpretar? Tem a capa à frente, caramba!


----------



## Thomar (21 Jun 2017 às 09:11)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eh pá, chega. Atingi o meu limite.
> Os jornalistas não sabem ler/interpretar? Tem a capa à frente, caramba!


Mas que tesourinho deprimente... 
Como é possível que um jornalista estar tão a leste da realidade, a ler os títulos de um jornal onde vai ler uma publicidade a um programa de ficção de um canal televisivo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jun 2017 às 10:49)

Thomar disse:


> Mas que tesourinho deprimente...
> Como é possível que um jornalista estar tão a leste da realidade, a ler os títulos de um jornal onde vai ler uma publicidade a um programa de ficção de um canal televisivo.



Não faço ideia. Ler publicidade como se de uma notícia séria do foro meteorológico se tratasse é muito mau. Mas nem sei por que motivo ainda me surpreendo. Para quem, com alguma regularidade, é pago para ler teses de mestrado/doutoramento, incluindo da área da comunicação social, já devia encarar isto como algo normal.


----------



## Snifa (21 Jun 2017 às 10:55)

Não são jornalistas, mas sim jornaleiros ( no sentido depreciativo do termo)  :

_Jornaleiro: substantivo masculino_

1. Trabalhador pago ao dia. = GANHÃO

*2. [Depreciativo]  Jornalista sem merecimento.*

3. Vendedor de jornais. = ARDINA


----------



## MSantos (21 Jun 2017 às 11:16)

Thomar disse:


> Mas que tesourinho deprimente...
> Como é possível que um jornalista estar tão a leste da realidade, a ler os títulos de um jornal onde vai ler uma publicidade a um programa de ficção de um canal televisivo.



É do mais deprimente que pode haver em termos jornalísticos...

Mas quase tudo o que envolve a cobertura mediática dos incêndios deve ter para aí uns 20% de informação, 20% de desinformação e 60% de histeria sensacionalista...


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2017 às 11:26)

Deviam ficar proibidos de falar em Meteorologia em Portugal, porque é uma tal desinformação que já nem tenho mais palavras para descrever, cada vez que abrem a boca sai uma asneirada descomunal nada se aproveita, é cartas para o dia trocadas e que vão até ao fim com total descontracção sem verem o erro, alias quase nunca bate certo as cartas deles com aquele mapinha manhoso com uns bonecos e temperaturas, parece que vão ver aquilo a uma bola de cristal.. é jornalistas no terreno a dizerem que estão 40ºC ou mais quando na verdade tão 30 e poucos ou nem isso...entre outras coisas!!


----------



## criz0r (21 Jun 2017 às 12:27)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eh pá, chega. Atingi o meu limite.
> Os jornalistas não sabem ler/interpretar? Tem a capa à frente, caramba!



Eu ainda nem tinha visto o vídeo e já me estava a rir à gargalhada, com um bocado de sorte ainda é capaz de nevar aqui em Almada. 

"Devido a um acontecimento Meteorológico nunca antes visto, vai revelar... vai ter mais... f... frio."

Por amor de deus.


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2017 às 12:44)

E a jornaleca até fez ali um rabisco no final, deve ser de onde vem o mais f..frioo


----------



## Sanxito (21 Jun 2017 às 13:05)

Grande parte destes jornalistas são uma espécie de velha lá do bairro, que em todos há.  Contam tudo mas não sabem sobre nada. É um leva e trás desgraçado, alguma ignorância pelo meio, enfim. 
Mas disto há em todo o lado, há alguns bons profissionais, e há os outros que se limitam a ganhar o dia. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Jun 2017 às 13:36)

Novo apresentador da Meteorologia na TVI


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2017 às 13:44)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Novo apresentador da Meteorologia na TVI


Tão bom!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Jun 2017 às 13:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tão bom!!



Off-Topic: e retransmitido directamente do negócio do Petyr Baelish (Littlefinger) era excelente


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Jun 2017 às 13:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> incêndio de Pedrógão Grande tem uma origem criminosa



Sejamos sinceros: ainda alguém tem dúvidas que é essa a realidade???


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jun 2017 às 14:16)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: e retransmitido directamente do negócio do Petyr Baelish (Littlefinger) era excelente


Já vi que temos fãs de GoT por aqui. 
Tenho curiosidade em começar a ver a série. Só falta a vontade e tempo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jun 2017 às 14:40)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Novo apresentador da Meteorologia na TVI



Delightful!


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2017 às 15:08)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sejamos sinceros: ainda alguém tem dúvidas que é essa a realidade???



Assumir opiniões como facto...



> Em declarações à TSF, Jaime Marta Soares disse que "o incêndio já estava a decorrer há cerca de duas horas quando efetivamente se desenvolveu o problema com os raios que provocaram um conjunto de ignições. Eu tenho para mim que, até prova em contrário, até me provarem o contrário, o incêndio teve origem em mão criminosa”.
> 
> Mais tarde, em declarações à SIC, o responsável disse que esta sua análise “assenta numa convicção e não no conhecimento de factos em concreto". "Eu tenho para mim, convictamente, que a trovoada foi bastante mais tarde do que o início do incêndio”, reiterou.



... está basicamente no mesmo patamar que o tipo de jornalismo que incansavelmente estão a criticar.

Nestas alturas predomina o viés da confirmação. O outro viés que está patente é este. O presidente não faz a mínima ideia do incêndio em questão e como líder reconhecido deveria constatar isso sempre que manifeste a sua opinião. Por outras palavras, o presidente está a influenciar indevidamente a opinião pública mediante o seu cargo ao mesmo tempo que não tem nenhuma prova do que quer que seja.

Até pode ter sido mão criminosa mas está-se a pôr a carroça à frente dos bois.


----------



## miguel (21 Jun 2017 às 15:30)

Ainda a pouco ouvi uma jornalista do Cmtv  que estava na Pampilhosa da serra a afirmar que se espera para hoje naquela zona temperaturas na ordem dos 44℃.. A realidade são "só" menos uns 10℃


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Jun 2017 às 15:45)

Orion disse:


> Até pode ter sido mão criminosa mas está-se a pôr a carroça à frente dos bois.



Ok @Orion, de facto é a minha opinião e posso estar a meter a carroça à frente dos bois, mas creio que este incêndio teve mão criminosa, de acordo com todos os indícios que têm sido publicados, nomeadamente as testemunhas no local onde tudo começou, não haver registo de qualquer descarga eléctrica no site do IPMA na hora do alerta e sabendo que cerca de 43% dos incêndios florestais (em Portugal e entre 2003 e 2013) tiveram como causa apurada a intencionalidade...
Não é pelos "lindos olhos" do Marta Soares (todos sabemos como ficou a Câmara que ele presidiu - sim, outra opinião) que eu penso o que penso...


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2017 às 15:54)

Dias Miguel disse:


> sabendo que cerca de 43% dos incêndios florestais (em Portugal e entre 2003 e 2013) tiveram como causa apurada a intencionalidade...



Por essa lógica também posso escrever que há uma probabilidade de 57% de que o incêndio NÃO tenha tido mão criminosa


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Jun 2017 às 15:59)

Orion disse:


> Por essa lógica também posso escrever que há uma probabilidade de 57% de que o incêndio NÃO tenha tido mão criminosa



Lá está @Orion, cada um tem a sua opinião


----------



## Orion (21 Jun 2017 às 16:05)

Exemplo...

Finlândia  http://en.ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/press-release/371789923

Rússia  http://wmc.meteoinfo.ru/climate



> The last May of the European territory of Russia (ETR) will come to mind for the population for a long time as a cold and rainy. The often intrusions of the Arctic cold caused the record colds and even frosts during all month. The average monthly air temperature was below the norm in all federal districts.



O CO2 está para o AG como o eucaliptal para os incêndios. Correlações não são necessariamente causalidades e isso complica a discussão.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jun 2017 às 18:01)

já espero de tudo dos jornalistas, ultimamente jasus


----------



## Teya (21 Jun 2017 às 22:22)




----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jun 2017 às 09:03)

Boa rega para Portalegre, na próxima saída desaparece tudo :


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jun 2017 às 10:11)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boa rega para Portalegre, na próxima saída desaparece tudo :


No evento de trovoadas em julho do ano passado, o GFS chegou a prever 60mm em 3 horas para Arronches. Nunca se concretizou como é óbvio mas insistiu nesse cenário em várias saídas, até mesmo à hora do suposto dilúvio. De vez em quando lá aparece um momento delirante.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Jun 2017 às 11:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boa rega para Portalegre, na próxima saída desaparece tudo



Não desaparece, desloca-se para a zona de Elvas. Deve ser por causa do São Mateus...


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jun 2017 às 12:16)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não desaparece, desloca-se para a zona de Elvas. Deve ser por causa do São Mateus...


Até se manteve mais ou menos, mas não acredito nestas quantidades de precipitação, nas próximas saídas já devem reduzir:


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Jun 2017 às 12:26)

joralentejano disse:


> No evento de trovoadas em julho do ano passado, o GFS chegou a prever 60mm em 3 horas para Arronches. Nunca se concretizou como é óbvio mas insistiu nesse cenário em várias saídas, até mesmo à hora do suposto dilúvio. De vez em quando lá aparece um momento delirante.


Também me lembro, pensei logo que tinham andado nos copos


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jun 2017 às 13:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Até se manteve mais ou menos, mas não acredito nestas quantidades de precipitação, nas próximas saídas já devem reduzir:


O ECM, prevê muito pouca, mal chega aos 2mm. Uma coisa é certa, são situações de trovoadas típicas desta altura, logo são extremamente imprevisíveis. Não podemos ligar grande coisa às quantidades de precipitação de qualquer um.


----------



## Orion (24 Jun 2017 às 19:02)

E depois do calor anómalo vem o frio anómalo:










---






Certamente muito recorde individual batido mas a frescura tardia deverá, no panorama geral, diminuir os valores médios globais.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Jun 2017 às 16:56)

Agora está esta frescura mas a partir do início de Julho , os modelos estão a prever nova onda de calor , ou seja ,espera nos um verão quente .


----------



## Orion (25 Jun 2017 às 19:14)

Para recordação cá fica a depressão em altitude.






Infelizmente não há assim tanta variedade de imagens com alta definição para a PI mas acho igualmente interessante ver esta depressão no VA.

Quem estiver no 'olho' da tempestade que tire muitas fotos


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Jun 2017 às 10:15)

As próximas noites vão ser frescas:









Será que ainda vai gear em algum local no interior?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Jun 2017 às 11:30)

Davidmpb disse:


> As próximas noites vão ser frescas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Era bom era , ainda por cima em junho , todos já devem estar a dizer que está frio , logo pelo início de julho deve voltar o calor em força !  É para aproveitar estas noites frescas e dias amenos , porque não tarda já está aí o calor .


----------



## weatherbox (26 Jun 2017 às 14:30)

Julho é climatologicamente o mês das nortadas mas se a nortada for forte, nevoeiros matinais, etc durar mais de duas semanas vamos ver a comunicação social histérica a falar da falta do verão e das pessoas que nunca viram nada assim


----------



## criz0r (26 Jun 2017 às 14:46)

weatherbox disse:


> Julho é climatologicamente o mês das nortadas mas se a nortada for forte, nevoeiros matinais, etc durar mais de duas semanas vamos ver a comunicação social histérica a falar da falta do verão e das pessoas que nunca viram nada assim



Aliás, eu até ando bastante admirado desse tema ainda não ter sido falado na C.Social, basta 1 dia mais fresco para causar a histeria. Estou convencido que mal caia o primeiro aguaceiro em Lisboa e já temos o Verão mais frio dos últimos 50 anos


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Jun 2017 às 17:41)

Ao que me parece julho vai ser quente .


----------



## Orion (26 Jun 2017 às 17:52)

Ciclone Dora a cores (Pacífico Este):






Já começam a estar disponíveis ao público as imagens a cores - quase em tempo real - do GOES-16.

O satélite será movido para a posição operacional em Novembro (só aí haverá melhores imagens dos Açores). Ainda assim, e em certos casos, será melhor que as ferramentas de pouca definição da Eumetsat.

Entretanto, e para os curiosos das tempestades severas nos EUA, há mais uma ferramenta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jun 2017 às 22:00)

O prós e contras na RTP1 é sobre o mar e as alterações climáticas... já começou.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (27 Jun 2017 às 12:14)

Mais um mês seco e quente , mas por norma este mês já é bem seco , vem aí mais um verão tórrido !


----------



## cycling (27 Jun 2017 às 14:13)

Olá a todos,
Registei-me no fórum, agradecia imenso que me pudessem dar algumas dicas.
Vou tirar ferias na 1ª quinzena de Julho e vamos ficar por Lisboa , infelizmente o IPMA depois do fim-de-semana prevê máximas de 25º graus para Lisboa para a próxima semana, quando isso acontece está desagradável na praia. Mas por o que leio poderá ser também muito quente gostaria que alguém me pudesse ajudar.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jun 2017 às 15:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Mas pelo o que estou a ver, hoje já estava previsto chover qualquer coisa decente no Noroeste e até agora não se está a concretizar


Tem estado a chover bem no noroeste...


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jun 2017 às 15:47)

cycling disse:


> Olá a todos,
> Registei-me no fórum, agradecia imenso que me pudessem dar algumas dicas.
> Vou tirar ferias na 1ª quinzena de Julho e vamos ficar por Lisboa , infelizmente o IPMA depois do fim-de-semana prevê máximas de 25º graus para Lisboa para a próxima semana, quando isso acontece está desagradável na praia. Mas por o que leio poderá ser também muito quente gostaria que alguém me pudesse ajudar.


Sim, os primeiros 3/4 dias de Julho deverão ser quentinhos mas há uma tendência para que a temperatura baixe a partir da segunda metade da próxima semana. Há que aguardar, ainda é cedo para tirar conclusões.


----------



## cycling (27 Jun 2017 às 16:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sim, os primeiros 3/4 dias de Julho deverão ser quentinhos mas há uma tendência para que a temperatura baixe a partir da segunda metade da próxima semana. Há que
> aguardar, ainda é cedo para tirar conclusões.



Obrigado Tiagolco, teremos aguardar. Esperemos que venha muito calor para aproveitar as férias, umas noites quentes também.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jun 2017 às 16:58)

cycling disse:


> infelizmente o IPMA depois do fim-de-semana prevê máximas de 25º graus para Lisboa para a próxima semana, quando isso acontece está desagradável na praia


25ºc é desagradável? talvez com 40ºc é que é bom.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (27 Jun 2017 às 16:59)

Davidmpb disse:


> 25ºc é desagradável? talvez com 40ºc é que é bom.



Esperamos que sejam 40 graus ....


----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2017 às 17:01)




----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jun 2017 às 17:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> 25ºc é desagradável? talvez com 40ºc é que é bom.


Here we go again...
É que já ninguém pode dizer nada neste fórum sem que venham logo com as ironias e sarcasmos...
25ºC não é a melhor temperatura para quem quer ir à praia, ainda por cima com a nortada que está a ser prevista...


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jun 2017 às 17:21)

Tiagolco disse:


> Here we go again...
> É que já ninguém pode dizer nada neste fórum que vêm logo com as ironias e sarcasmos...
> 25ºC não é a melhor temperatura para quem quer ir à praia, ainda por cima com a nortada que está a ser prevista...


Está á vista o que os 40ºc ou os 45ºc resultam no nosso país...  e desde Março que temos tido muitos dias quentes, basta vir uma semana um pouco mais fresca e querem logo os 40ºc de volta.
Não se preocupem, que infelizmente ainda vamos ter mais dias de 40ºc neste Verão.


----------



## cycling (27 Jun 2017 às 17:30)

Desculpem o meu comentário sendo ainda um novato.Sei que é um pouco egoísta da minha parte e olhar para o meu umbigo mas depois de um ano de trabalho, e estando de férias na 1ª quinzena de Julho, que o ano passado foi espectacular no que respeita a dias de praia, para férias gosto de dias quentes e noites quentes. Tendo a fasquia tão alta com o ano passado e em Junho ter prometido tanto, é com alguma frustração que vejo, logo que vou estar de férias que as temperaturas poderão não ser tão elevadas. Não precisa de estar mais de 40º graus mas os 35º graus seria o ideal. Mas já percebi por o que ouvi na tv basta o vento não estar de leste para que o tempo não aqueça tanto e isso de facto pode acontecer e pelo vistos não é assim tão garantido como isso. Pode ser que ainda mude.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jun 2017 às 17:34)

Davidmpb disse:


> Está á vista o que os 40ºc ou os 45ºc resultam no nosso país...  e desde Março que temos tido muitos dias quentes, basta vir uma semana um pouco mais fresca e querem logo os 40ºc de volta.
> Não se preocupem, que infelizmente ainda vamos ter mais dias de 40ºc neste Verão.


É incrível como uma pessoa que acaba de se inscrever no fórum para obter informações sobre os próximos dias, e que só quer ter um bom dia de praia, é logo bombardeada com críticas...
O membro @jonas_87 postou uma frase, há uns meses, que jamais esquecerei:
"Diz-se seguimento livre, livre em quê mesmo?"


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jun 2017 às 17:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> É incrível como uma pessoa que acaba de se inscrever no fórum para obter informações sobre os próximos dias, e que só quer ter um bom dia de praia, é logo bombardeada com críticas...
> O membro @jonas_87 postou uma frase, há uns meses, que jamais esquecerei:
> "Diz-se seguimento livre, livre em quê mesmo?"


Exactamente *livre*, tenho ou não direito a opinar?


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jun 2017 às 17:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> Exactamente *livre*, tenho ou não direito a opinar?


Uma coisa é opinar com fundamentos, outra, totalmente diferente, é criticar a opinião de alguém e tomá-la como errada só porque tu tens uma opinião diferente. Estás a restringir a liberdade dele de partilhar a sua opinião aqui no fórum. Fico-me por aqui, que esta conversa é simplesmente ridícula.


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2017 às 17:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> 25ºc é desagradável? talvez com 40ºc é que é bom.



O novo membro cycling não falou em 40ºC, mas para quem quer ir para a praia depois de uma ano de trabalho e estarem previstos 25ºC e nortada durante as férias é frustrante, não é necessário esse sarcasmo todo. 

Num destes dias quentes que iremos ter ao longo do Verão, dá um mergulho na praia ou na piscina, vais ver nem tudo é mau no Verão.


----------



## criz0r (27 Jun 2017 às 17:56)

cycling disse:


> Desculpem o meu comentário sendo ainda um novato.Sei que é um pouco egoísta da minha parte e olhar para o meu umbigo mas depois de um ano de trabalho, e estando de férias na 1ª quinzena de Julho, que o ano passado foi espectacular no que respeita a dias de praia, para férias gosto de dias quentes e noites quentes. Tendo a fasquia tão alta com o ano passado e em Junho ter prometido tanto, é com alguma frustração que vejo, logo que vou estar de férias que as temperaturas poderão não ser tão elevadas. Não precisa de estar mais de 40º graus mas os 35º graus seria o ideal. Mas já percebi por o que ouvi na tv basta o vento não estar de leste para que o tempo não aqueça tanto e isso de facto pode acontecer e pelo vistos não é assim tão garantido como isso. Pode ser que ainda mude.



Boas, bem vindo ao Fórum,

Para já, não é possível ter uma certeza 100% fiável do que se irá passar na 1ª Quinzena de Julho até porque a esta distância temporal é tudo muito volátil e pode bem mudar do dia para a noite.

A previsão até ao momento, como já alguns colegas referiram e bem aponta para um cenário de tempo quente (sem exageros) nos primeiros dias de Julho, temperaturas na casa dos 30ºC no Litoral e perto dos 40ºC em algumas zonas do Interior.
A partir do dia 5, os modelos figuram um novo cenário de descida das temperaturas em todo o País e consequente regresso da Nortada ao Litoral Oeste.

*GFS*


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jun 2017 às 18:04)

MSantos disse:


> O novo membro cycling não falou em 40ºC, mas para quem quer ir para a praia depois de uma ano de trabalho e estarem previstos 25ºC e nortada durante as férias é frustrante, não é necessário esse sarcasmo todo.
> 
> Num destes dias quentes que iremos ter ao longo do Verão, dá um mergulho na praia ou na piscina, vais ver nem tudo é mau no Verão.


Ao contrário de 95% das pessoas, eu não gosto de praia nem de piscina, por mim a temperatura nunca passava dos 25ºc, além de não gostar tenho problemas de pele, onde tenho de diariamente usar cremes, por vezes tenho de trabalhar ao sol, se estivesse na praia mais dinheiro teria de gastar e mais importante que isso menos saúde teria.
Problemas estes que com o calor se agravam.


----------



## cycling (27 Jun 2017 às 18:10)

criz0r disse:


> Boas, bem vindo ao Fórum,
> 
> Para já, não é possível ter uma certeza 100% fiável do que se irá passar na 1ª Quinzena de Julho até porque a esta distância temporal é tudo muito volátil e pode bem mudar do dia para a noite.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, esse período quente segundo o que refere-se o IPMA vai até segunda-feira. o ideal seria uns dias quentes mais para o meio para a semana mas ainda pode ser que sim, o pior é mesmo vento a temperatura até nem o mais importante, mas já sei quando vejo 25º graus para Lisboa é para esquecer. De momento não posso ir para o Algarve sendo que tenho de contentar por aqui, e esperava os bons dias de praia até porque ainda não fiz muita praia este ano. 
Uns gostam de calor, outros nem tanto, pessoalmente para trabalhar não me importa ter temperaturas mais baixas, mas ainda fiz pouca praia este ano.


----------



## cycling (27 Jun 2017 às 18:10)

criz0r disse:


> Boas, bem vindo ao Fórum,
> 
> Para já, não é possível ter uma certeza 100% fiável do que se irá passar na 1ª Quinzena de Julho até porque a esta distância temporal é tudo muito volátil e pode bem mudar do dia para a noite.
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, esse período quente segundo o que refere-se o IPMA vai até segunda-feira. o ideal seria uns dias quentes mais para o meio para a semana mas ainda pode ser que sim, o pior é mesmo vento a temperatura até nem o mais importante, mas já sei quando vejo 25º graus para Lisboa é para esquecer. De momento não posso ir para o Algarve sendo que tenho de contentar por aqui, e esperava os bons dias de praia até porque ainda não fiz muita praia este ano. 
Uns gostam de calor, outros nem tanto, pessoalmente para trabalhar não me importa ter temperaturas mais baixas, mas ainda fiz pouca praia este ano.


----------



## cycling (27 Jun 2017 às 18:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ao contrário de 95% das pessoas, eu não gosto de praia nem de piscina, por mim a temperatura nunca passava dos 25ºc, além de não gostar tenho problemas de pele, onde tenho de diariamente usar cremes, por vezes tenho de trabalhar ao sol, se estivesse na praia mais dinheiro teria de gastar e mais importante que isso menos saúde teria.
> Problemas estes que com o calor se agravam.



Eu também tenho a pele sensível , mas o prazer de um dia de praia ninguém me tira desde que esteja á sombra e não apanhar muito sol, o que mais gosto são noites quentes depois de um dia de praia. Era isso que esperava agora para as férias.


----------



## criz0r (27 Jun 2017 às 18:18)

cycling disse:


> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, esse período quente segundo o que refere-se o IPMA vai até segunda-feira. o ideal seria uns dias quentes mais para o meio para a semana mas ainda pode ser que sim, o pior é mesmo vento a temperatura até nem o mais importante, mas já sei quando vejo 25º graus para Lisboa é para esquecer. De momento não posso ir para o Algarve sendo que tenho de contentar por aqui, e esperava os bons dias de praia até porque ainda não fiz muita praia este ano.
> Uns gostam de calor, outros nem tanto, pessoalmente para trabalhar não me importa ter temperaturas mais baixas, mas ainda fiz pouca praia este ano.



O problema, é que se em Lisboa os termómetros marcarem esses 25ºC é quase garantido que junto ao mar certamente estarão 21ºC ou 22ºC. O efeito "Ilha"  nestes casos favorece as grandes cidades em matéria de calor, pelo que essa temperatura aliado à provável Nortada torna a praia bastante desagradável. É uma questão de aguardar.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jun 2017 às 18:21)

MSantos disse:


> O novo membro cycling não falou em 40ºC, mas para quem quer ir para a praia depois de uma ano de trabalho e estarem previstos 25ºC e nortada durante as férias é frustrante, não é necessário esse sarcasmo todo.
> 
> Num destes dias quentes que iremos ter ao longo do Verão, dá um mergulho na praia ou na piscina, vais ver nem tudo é mau no Verão.


Para estarem temperaturas boas de praia no litoral precisam de estar quase 45°C no interior. Percebo perfeitamente os comentários dele. Aqui no interior para estarem temperaturas menos infernais, no litoral tem que haver nortada. Este clima não agrada a ninguém.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (27 Jun 2017 às 18:23)

Sim sim com temperaturas de 40 graus vamos bem vamos !


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Jun 2017 às 18:31)

Não gosto do excesso de calor mas mesmo que gostasse, dadas as suas consequências, 'deixava' de gostar. Da mesma forma, gosto de bastante (bastante mesmo) frio mas dadas as condições de vida no país, não o desejo. Dito isto, ainda bem que não controlamos o tempo ou seria apenas mais um motivo para guerrear.


----------



## cycling (27 Jun 2017 às 18:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Para estarem temperaturas boas de praia no litoral precisam de estar quase 45°C no interior. Percebo perfeitamente os comentários dele. Aqui no interior para estarem temperaturas menos infernais, no litoral tem que haver nortada. Este clima não agrada a ninguém.



Eu não gosto de temperaturas acima 40º graus muito menos na praia, penso que se estiver 33º,35º graus poderá estar 37º ou 38º no interior.O que gosto mesmo confesso é de noites quentes.


----------



## cycling (27 Jun 2017 às 18:39)

criz0r disse:


> O problema, é que se em Lisboa os termómetros marcarem esses 25ºC é quase garantido que junto ao mar certamente estarão 21ºC ou 22ºC. O efeito "Ilha"  nestes casos favorece as grandes cidades em matéria de calor, pelo que essa temperatura aliado à provável Nortada torna a praia bastante desagradável. É uma questão de aguardar.



Uma coisa que não percebo no funcionamento no clima, é que o nosso país aquece mais ou arrefece mais quando está vento de Leste, isso deve-se a que motivo? a termos o interior de Espanha ao nosso lado? se em Espanha por hipótese tivesse um lago gigante como é o Mar Negro por exemplo, teríamos temperaturas mais baixas? e se nunca tivermos vento de leste teremos temperaturas no Verão sempre mais baixas?admito percebo pouco nada desta área.Não percebo porque temos mais calor quando está vento de leste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jun 2017 às 18:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Para estarem temperaturas boas de praia no litoral precisam de estar quase 45°C no interior. Percebo perfeitamente os comentários dele. Aqui no interior para estarem temperaturas menos infernais, no litoral tem que haver nortada. Este clima não agrada a ninguém.



Eu acho que 45ºC, já é para meninos, agora é chegar aos 50ºC. 

Eu não gosto da nortada, gela a água do mar no Algarve e perde a piada. 

Já pensaram o que seria, se nós mandássemos no tempo, era um nevão na minha casa, o vizinho ao lado estava na praia, o outro andava de barco, o outro tinha um furacão no quintal. Havia de ser bonito. 

99% dos membros que estão aqui no fórum, gostam de fenómenos extremos, quando está o tempo monótono a maior parte dos membros nem escrevem nada, que o dia foi desinteressante não há nada a reportar e isso é chato para nós.

Depois, existe aqueles com desejos, ah que bonito era ter 100 mm num dia, que bonito era ter 45ºC para torrar, que bonito era ter -15ºC para ver tudo gelado, mas o maior desejo é ver trovoadas pior é quando elas estalam por cima da nossa cabeça e pensamos possas eu desejei isto mas se afastassem um pouco não fazia mal nenhum.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Jun 2017 às 18:55)

Gostos são gostos, mas no fundo há que ter bom senso, depois das últimas semanas termos tido temperaturas muito elevadas que causaram vários prejuízos materiais e mais importantes, vidas humanas é natural e racional que se desejem temperaturas um pouco mais baixas, temperaturas estas, que estamos a ter esta semana  são perfeitamente normais de Verão e as famosas nortadas são normalíssimas nesta altura do ano, do mesmo modo que não se deve desejar 100mm num dia quando está tudo alagado.
Ainda no outro dia, disse-o no seguimento, que desejava que não viessem trovoadas secas para não causar mais prejuízos, apesar de gostar bastante deste fenómeno.


----------



## dahon (27 Jun 2017 às 18:58)

É incrível, às vezes parece que há pessoal que acredita que a meteorologia funciona a pedido. Faz algum sentido eu vir aqui e por algum motivo disser que o que gostava mesmo era de 50°C á sombra no dia de Natal e ser fortemente criticado, como se por dizer isso tal coisa fosse acontecer.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jun 2017 às 18:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu acho que 45ºC, já é para meninos, agora é chegar aos 50ºC.
> 
> Eu não gosto da nortada, gela a água do mar no Algarve e perde a piada.
> 
> ...


Deixa, qualquer dia chego lá. 
Isso é verdade e como é óbvio é sempre mais interessante reportar fenómenos extremos, mas eu escrevo no fórum, faça chuva, faça sol ou o que calhar, não desejo nem furacões, nem dilúvios, nem muito frio, calor, nem nada, as consequências acabam por ser graves e em grande parte tristes, tal como aconteceu na passada onda de calor e lá está, apenas aqueles que passam pelas consequências disso é que sabem o quão triste é perder uma coisa que criaram com tanto esforço. Estar a passar por uma seca e de vez em quando ver alguém a desejar calor só porque é engraçado ver os recordes a serem batidos, também não é muito fácil de encarar. Falo apenas no sentido das temperaturas, mas também há outras situações.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jun 2017 às 19:23)

dahon disse:


> É incrível, às vezes parece que há pessoal que acredita que a meteorologia funciona a pedido. Faz algum sentido eu vir aqui e por algum motivo disser que o que gostava mesmo era de 50°C á sombra no dia de Natal e ser fortemente criticado, como se por dizer isso tal coisa fosse acontecer.


Verdade, não faz sentido nenhum. O pessoal tem que perceber que haverá sempre *opiniões*, e opiniões são para ser *respeitadas*. As críticas têm que ser bem fundamentadas com argumentos plausíveis. Sinceramente, não acho nada correto os argumentos do tipo: "não gosto do calor, portanto também não podes gostar, ponto." Estamos num fórum, pessoal! Por favor...


----------



## dahon (27 Jun 2017 às 19:49)

Além do mais ninguém aqui deseja o mal a ninguém (acho eu)  quando o @cycling falou em calor tenho a certeza absoluta que não se estava a referir ao interior ou a falar em temperaturas extremas. Por isso quando falam em bom senso e racionalidade nos desejos e gostos eu acho mais importante que esse bom senso e racionalidade seja aplicado nas acções. Neste caso nos posts.


----------



## joselamego (27 Jun 2017 às 19:52)

Bem vindo ao nosso fórum cycling 
Sobre o tempo , prefiro dias amenos , ou seja o verão na casa dos 30....invernos frios e neve (adoro a neve) primavera chuvosa ....infelizmente no nosso país começa a ser raro!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jun 2017 às 19:53)

Não me choca dizerem que 25ºC não é temperatura suficiente para estar na praia, pessoalmente para mim até pode chegar, mas se estiver céu limpo e vento nulo. São gostos, acho que não há muito que discutir...ou aprofundar. O estado do tempo está mesmo monotomo, qualquer coisa serve para discussão.


----------



## cycling (27 Jun 2017 às 20:15)

Queiram-me perdoar, só referi que cria uns dias pelo menos uns 6,7 seguidos de 33º,34º,35º graus. Considero que possam ser temperaturas normais para o nosso Verão.


----------



## Orion (27 Jun 2017 às 20:36)

Os dados de Junho devem ser um terror por terras espanholas.

*España, hacia la peor sequía en 20 años*

Previsão sazonal da AEMET (atualizada)  http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/prediccion_estacional


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jun 2017 às 21:08)

cycling disse:


> Queiram-me perdoar, só referi que cria uns dias pelo menos uns 6,7 seguidos de 33º,34º,35º graus. Considero que possam ser temperaturas normais para o nosso Verão.


Ignora estas picardias, não tens culpa de nada. 
Também já tenho saudades de um bom dia de praia.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (27 Jun 2017 às 21:50)

joselamego disse:


> Bem vindo ao nosso fórum cycling
> Sobre o tempo , prefiro dias amenos , ou seja o verão na casa dos 30....invernos frios e neve (adoro a neve) primavera chuvosa ....infelizmente no nosso país começa a ser raro!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Eu adoro aqueles invernos com entradas frias e com neves a cotas baixas , gosto também de verões quentes mas que não sejam muito , gosto de temperatura da ordem dos 32/33 graus .


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jun 2017 às 08:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Verdade, não faz sentido nenhum. O pessoal tem que perceber que haverá sempre *opiniões*, e opiniões são para ser *respeitadas*. As críticas têm que ser bem fundamentadas com argumentos plausíveis. Sinceramente, não acho nada correto os argumentos do tipo: "não gosto do calor, portanto também não podes gostar, ponto." Estamos num fórum, pessoal! Por favor...


Não se trata nada disso, quem gosta de calor gosta e ponto. Agora, não me parece que o pessoal que gosta de calor este ano tenha razão de queixa, nem mesmo no litoral( o litoral é sempre um pouco mais fresco mas isso é normal no Verão), desde Março que temos tido alguns dias muito quentes, temperaturas anormais até para a época em alguns casos, por isso estranhei estes pedidos de calor apenas por uma semana onde estão 25ºc, que parecendo que não, ainda são normais no nosso verão, foi só e apenas isto.
 Espero que o @cycling goze as suas férias, como qualquer cidadão.


----------



## Snifa (28 Jun 2017 às 08:37)

Bem...






 

É  desta que o  GFS ainda coloca 50 ºc no vale do Sado..


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Jun 2017 às 09:55)

Isso pode ser sinal de uma onda de calor forte por vir em Julho , vem aí muito calor.


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2017 às 10:02)

Snifa disse:


> Bem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ficaria na calha mais uma vaga terrível de incêndios... Esperemos que não se concretize.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Jun 2017 às 10:09)

MSantos disse:


> Ficaria na calha mais uma vaga terrível de incêndios... Esperemos que não se concretize.



Se essa vaga de calor se concretiza-se daria que temperaturas no litoral de no interior ? seria pior que a onda de calor de 2003 , com a iso de 28 instalada em Portugal !


----------



## criz0r (28 Jun 2017 às 10:09)

Boa saída do GFS para o início de Julho, pena é que isto desapareça tudo daqui para a frente. Vamos aguardar.


----------



## jonas (28 Jun 2017 às 10:12)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Isso pode ser sinal de uma onda de calor forte por vir em Julho , vem aí muito calor.


Ainda falta muito tempo, mas pelo que parece, julho vai ser (mais)  mês quente.Não podemos a partir de uma carta a 360h concluir que poderá vir uma onda de calor...é um pouco futurismo e muita especulação.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jun 2017 às 10:51)

*Céu cinzento, chuva e descida das temperaturas para esta quarta-feira*
*O Verão parece ter feito uma pausa. Conheça as previsões do Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera para o dia de hoje*

Esta quarta-feira conte com muitas nuvens, chuva e uma descida das temperaturas.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) prevê para o continente céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de nebulosidade a partir do início da tarde, e períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, mais frequentes e intensos nas regiões Norte e Centro e até meio da tarde.

A previsão aponta também para vento fraco a moderado do quadrante oeste, soprando moderado a forte nas terras altas, por vezes com rajadas até 70 quilómetros por hora, pequena descida da temperatura mínima nas regiões Norte e interior Centro e descida da máxima.

Quanto às temperaturas, em Lisboa vão variar entre 17 e 24 graus Celsius, no Porto entre 15 e 21, em Vila Real entre 11 e 20, em Viseu entre 10 e 20, em Bragança entre 12 e 22, na Guarda entre 08 e 18, em Coimbra entre 14 e 22, em Castelo Branco entre 13 e 25, em Portalegre entre 11 e 23, em Santarém entre 16 e 26, em Évora entre 15 e 25, em Beja entre 14 e 25 e em Faro entre 17 e 26.

Os concelhos de Tavira, Alcoutim e Castro Marim (Faro), no distrito de Faro, apresentam risco ‘máximo’ de incêndio.

O Instituto colocou também em risco ‘muito elevado’ de incêndio os concelhos de São Brás de Alportel, Silves, Loulé, Almodôvar e Portimão (Faro), Gavião (Portalegre), Mação (Santarém), Trancoso, Meda (Guarda), Sernancelhe, Penedono e Tabuaço (Viseu).

O IPMA colocou ainda vários concelhos dos distritos de Faro, Évora, Beja, Portalegre, Santarém, Castelo Branco, Guarda e Bragança em risco 'muito elevado' de incêndio.

Os restantes distritos do país apresentam risco ‘moderado’ e ‘reduzido’ de incêndio.

Todas as regiões do país, à exceção da região de Sines, apresentam risco ‘muito elevado’ de exposição à radiação ultravioleta (UV).

Para as regiões com risco 'muito elevado' e 'elevado', o Instituto recomenda o uso de óculos de sol com filtro UV, chapéu, ‘t-shirt’, guarda-sol e protetor solar, além de desaconselhar a exposição das crianças ao sol.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/t...scida-das-temperaturas-para-esta-quarta-feira

Já começam, o Verão fez uma " pausa".


----------



## Célia Salta (28 Jun 2017 às 11:22)

Davidmpb disse:


> *Céu cinzento, chuva e descida das temperaturas para esta quarta-feira*
> *O Verão parece ter feito uma pausa. Conheça as previsões do Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera para o dia de hoje*
> 
> Esta quarta-feira conte com muitas nuvens, chuva e uma descida das temperaturas.
> ...



Fartou-se e foi de férias uns dias, afinal todos precisamos de umas férias e ele não foi excepção


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Jun 2017 às 13:29)

Qualquer dia arrebentamos todos os recordes  .


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jun 2017 às 13:36)

Parece que pode ir outra vez aos 40ºc:


----------



## rozzo (28 Jun 2017 às 14:27)

Snifa disse:


> Bem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anda lá perto sim...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Jun 2017 às 16:13)

rozzo disse:


> Anda lá perto sim...




Isso é um delírio do gfs , mas espero mais um verão tórrido , espero sinceramente que o próximo outono/inverno seja bem melhor para o país em termos de chuva pois isto está muito mau , as barragens estão com um nível de água baixo necessitam rapidamente de chuva , mas agora chuva só lá para meados de setembro ou só em outubro .


----------



## Orion (28 Jun 2017 às 16:22)

rozzo disse:


> Anda lá perto sim...




Algures ocorreria uma máxima de 56º


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jun 2017 às 16:34)

Alguém sabe do james? há meses que não dá sinal de vida aqui no fórum, espero que esteja tudo bem com ele.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Jun 2017 às 16:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Alguém sabe do james? há meses que não dá sinal de vida aqui no fórum, espero que esteja tudo bem com ele.




O james é um bom membro do nosso fórum , espero que esteja tudo bem com ele, deve ter feito uma pausa esperemos .


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Jun 2017 às 16:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> Alguém sabe do james? há meses que não dá sinal de vida aqui no fórum, espero que esteja tudo bem com ele.


Ele mandou-me uma mensagem privada a dizer que ia pedir aos moderadores para desativarem a sua conta. Pelos vistos abandonou de vez o fórum.


----------



## cycling (28 Jun 2017 às 16:57)

Orion disse:


> Algures ocorreria uma máxima de 56º



Estão previstos esses graus para os próximos dias?
De um Verão super escaldante já não nos livramos, ontem pedia calor mas não tanto.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Jun 2017 às 17:00)

cycling disse:


> Estão previstos esses graus para os próximos dias?
> De um Verão super escaldante já não nos livramos, ontem pedia calor mas não tanto.


Isto é só um delírio. 
Ainda faltam muitos dias e a nova actualização do GFS já não prevê nada disto.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jun 2017 às 17:03)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ele mandou-me uma mensagem privada a dizer que ia pedir aos moderadores para desativarem a sua conta. Pelos vistos abandonou de vez o fórum.


Obrigado, tenho pena, gostava do que ele escrevia, era bom que reconsiderasse.
Edit: parece que sim, abandonou o fórum, o perfil dele já nem dá para ver, espero que um dia regresse.


----------



## cycling (28 Jun 2017 às 17:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Isto é só um delírio.
> Ainda faltam muitos dias e a nova actualização do GFS já não prevê nada disto.



Nas redes sociais andou a circular uma noticia de que esta semana iríamos ter 50º graus.  Muita gente acreditou, no meu "work" não se falou noutra coisa


----------



## joralentejano (28 Jun 2017 às 17:12)

cycling disse:


> Nas redes sociais andou a circular uma noticia de que esta semana iríamos ter 50º graus.  Muita gente acreditou, no meu "work" não se falou noutra coisa


Acho que metade do país acreditou nessa bacorada. Para além de irmos aos 50ºC, ainda teríamos ventos de mais de 250km/h e fortes trovoadas.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Jun 2017 às 20:10)

Nunca mais temos um outono/inverno bom (chuvoso) , isto vai de mal a pior .


----------



## Orion (28 Jun 2017 às 20:16)

Arrefecimento global 

---

Mais a sério:


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jun 2017 às 20:16)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Nunca mais temos um outono/inverno bom (chuvoso) , isto vai de mal a pior .


2016:


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Jun 2017 às 20:18)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Nunca mais temos um outono/inverno bom (chuvoso) , isto vai de mal a pior .


2016:


----------



## cycling (28 Jun 2017 às 22:16)

Já saíram as temperaturas do IPMA temperaturas a rondar os 25-27º graus até dia 7 de Julho, não vai permitir os dias excelentes de praias que esperava.  Inicio de Verão um pouco decepcionante para as expectativas que tinha. Tempo boring para quem está de férias . Somente segunda-feira escapa. As temperaturas de 30 ou mais graus deverá vir em força lá mais para frente, oxalá que apareça até dia 14.


----------



## cycling (29 Jun 2017 às 14:43)

Estive a ver as temperaturas no IPMA ao 12:00 e quem diria que estamos no Verão.

8,9º Lamas de Mouro
10,7º Montalegre
17,9º Braga
15,1º Vila Real
13,8º Pampilhosa da Serra

Por Lisboa os 21º graus, para trabalhar é um excelente tempo. 

Lá para a frente as temperaturas vão estabilizar mas sem exageros. O Verão começa tímido, e já vamos entrar em Julho, estou mesmo a ver que o calor em força, o Verão escaldante, virá só na 2ª quinzena de Julho para mal dos meus pecados.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jun 2017 às 16:00)

cycling disse:


> Estive a ver as temperaturas no IPMA ao 12:00 e quem diria que estamos no Verão.
> 
> 8,9º Lamas de Mouro
> 10,7º Montalegre
> ...



Todos os meses têm as temperaturas mais altas e temperaturas mais baixas, é raro algum mês andar sempre à volta da média mensal.

Contudo, no Verão (e durante o ano em geral) é cada vez mais frequente as temperaturas serem acima da média, mas as temperaturas abaixo da média também são precisas para estabilizarem a coisa. Claro que queremos todos ter sorte e ter férias num período mais quentinho  (Se bem que há pessoas que preferem o fresco).

O Verão climatológico já vai com uma anomalia gigante, pelo que duvido muito que haja algum período capaz de colmatar essa anomalia positiva.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Jun 2017 às 16:40)

Pois a última coisa que eu quero nas minhas férias é calor. Cada vez que me lembro que no ano passado fui para a Figueira, como sempre, para fugir ao calor e apanhei lá praticamente 40 graus, dá-me quase uma coisa. Nunca tal me tinha acontecido.


----------



## Orion (29 Jun 2017 às 17:01)

Orion disse:


> Os dados de Junho devem ser um terror por terras espanholas.
> 
> *España, hacia la peor sequía en 20 años*
> 
> Previsão sazonal da AEMET (atualizada)  http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/prediccion_estacional



A MeteoFrance é mais pessimista que a AEMET:






Resto da previsão  http://www.meteofrance.com/accueil/previsions-saisonnieres#!


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jun 2017 às 18:07)

Quem quer outra vez, 43ºc? é de borla:


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Jun 2017 às 18:09)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Pois a última coisa que eu quero nas minhas férias é calor.


já somos 2, mais vale  é fugir para a Finlândia


----------



## Prof BioGeo (29 Jun 2017 às 22:20)

Um estudo interessante e com a metodologia muito bem explicada. Ondas de Calor em Espanha desde 1975 (AEMET).

http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/c.../estudios/Olas_Calor_ActualizacionJun2017.pdf


----------



## cookie (30 Jun 2017 às 07:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> já somos 2, mais vale  é fugir para a Finlândia


Atenção que quando estive na Finlândia e Estónia apanhei em cheio com uma onda de calor... 45 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (30 Jun 2017 às 09:27)

Os valores máximos desses dois países andam pelos 36ºC / 37ºC. Valores obtidos em estações meteorológicas.


----------



## 1337 (30 Jun 2017 às 11:38)

cookie disse:


> Atenção que quando estive na Finlândia e Estónia apanhei em cheio com uma onda de calor... 45 graus.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Cuidado com as mentiras, mesmo em Portugal, apesar de ter acontecido com mais facilidade estes últimos anos, é muito complicado atingir esses valores. Nesses países nórdicos os recordes andam pelos 36ºC, isso para um Português é brincadeira


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Jun 2017 às 11:48)

Voltaram os delírios do gfs , já mete iso de 28 para dia 11 de Julho , com isso teríamos uma vaga de calor histórica para o mês de Julho .


----------



## jonas (30 Jun 2017 às 12:06)

O GFS prevê um aumento das temperaturas mais vigoroso e prolongado do que o ECM.Já o ECM mais cauteloso.Segunda feira devera ser o dia  mais quente e com vento de quadrante leste.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Jun 2017 às 12:18)

O gfs está a prever muito calor a partir de dia 7 de julho a prolongar se até dia 15 de julho , mete iso de quase de 29 em todo o portugal , com aquelas isos bateríamos todos os recordes de julho , vem aí um julho muito quente !


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jun 2017 às 12:51)

Não sei onde postar...

*Fenómeno de Sol Noturno explicado por cientistas*
29/6/2017, 15:46
2
O povo romano referia-se a este fenómeno como Sol Noturno. Mais tarde, começou a ser descrito como um 'brilho inexplicável' que às vezes ocorria durante a noite. Cientistas canadianos explicaram-no.
... 
http://observador.pt/2017/06/29/fenomeno-de-sol-noturno-explicado-por-cientistas/


----------



## blade (30 Jun 2017 às 12:53)

trovoada isto? 





É calor a mais  mesmo a meio de julho  se acontecesse era recorde em todo o lado mas na próxima saída já desaparece


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jun 2017 às 13:31)

No Algarve, dificilmente bateria o recorde de Julho, era preciso um milagre para bater a máxima e a mínima no Algarve.


----------



## cookie (30 Jun 2017 às 14:15)

1337 disse:


> Cuidado com as mentiras, mesmo em Portugal, apesar de ter acontecido com mais facilidade estes últimos anos, é muito complicado atingir esses valores. Nesses países nórdicos os recordes andam pelos 36ºC, isso para um Português é brincadeira


Não é mentira não senhor. Fui em trabalho com uns colegas e era extremamente penoso andar na rua... Mesmo dentro dos edifícios era muito complicado trabalhar. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (30 Jun 2017 às 14:20)

cookie disse:


> Não é mentira não senhor. Fui em trabalho com uns colegas e era extremamente penoso andar na rua... Mesmo dentro dos edifícios era muito complicado trabalhar.



Não acho possível que se atinjam essas temperaturas de 45ºc  na Finlândia ou Estónia, mesmo aqui em Portugal ou Espanha, são necessárias condições excepcionais para chegar a tal valor.Não estou a ver, na Finlândia/Estónia mesmo no interior, condições para tais temperaturas


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Jun 2017 às 14:29)

cookie disse:


> Não é mentira não senhor. Fui em trabalho com uns colegas e era extremamente penoso andar na rua... Mesmo dentro dos edifícios era muito complicado trabalhar.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Para se atingirem tais temperaturas nesses países teria de ser uma coisa de excepcional... não estou a ver, com todo o respeito, se fossem atingidos 45ºc na Finlândia ou na Estónia então em Portugal já teríamos atingido os 60ºc.


----------



## blade (30 Jun 2017 às 14:48)

cookie disse:


> Atenção que quando estive na Finlândia e Estónia apanhei em cheio com uma onda de calor... 45 graus.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Esses países nunca chegaram sequer aos 40ºc... então 45ºc já nem fala, em 2010 houve a maior onda de calor de sempre nessa área e não chegou aos 40ºc, recorde da Finlândia é 37,2ºc e Estónia 35,6ºc. http://www.mherrera.org/temp.htm


----------



## MSantos (30 Jun 2017 às 18:07)

cookie disse:


> Não é mentira não senhor. Fui em trabalho com uns colegas e era extremamente penoso andar na rua... Mesmo dentro dos edifícios era muito complicado trabalhar.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



Esses valores estão incorrectos! 

Onde viste esses valores de 45ºC na Finlândia e Estónia? Termómetros de rua? Sensor de um carros estacionado?


----------



## blade (1 Jul 2017 às 18:35)

Esta segunda vão se registar novamente temperaturas elevadas






*os modelos continuam a insistir em muito calor a meio de julho


----------



## cookie (1 Jul 2017 às 19:05)

MSantos disse:


> Esses valores estão incorrectos!
> 
> Onde viste esses valores de 45ºC na Finlândia e Estónia? Termómetros de rua? Sensor de um carros estacionado?


Não viajei com um termómetro na mala!! Obviamente que foram termómetros de rua, vários e esses registos foram da Estónia, zona central de Tallinn, após o almoço e em finais de julho salvo erro. Não me espanta que não haja registos oficiais. Parece pouco provável 10 graus de diferença ou mais, mesmo em termómetros (plural) de rua... Da mesma forma que não há registos oficiais dos 45 graus frequentes na aldeia do meu pai e da mesma forma que quando a estação do aeroporto Francisco Sá carneiro (a que fica mais próxima)  marca -3 às 21:00 eu tenho +1 na minha.


Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## blade (2 Jul 2017 às 06:44)

o GFS continua a insistir...






Até lá muita coisa pode mudar e ficar bastante mais fraco.Aquela mancha de 50ºc em Marrocos


----------



## Thomar (2 Jul 2017 às 07:49)

blade disse:


> o GFS continua a insistir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essa run do GFS é completamente descabida, ainda por cima vindo de uma run das 00Hz em que teoricamente é menos extremista do que as runs das 6H e das 18H. Por curiosidade fui ver os meteogramas, e estão um mimo:
*Ponte de Sôr +45,7ºC, Mora +46,6ºC e Coruche +47,2ºC*
Qualquer dia, o GFS começa a prever temperaturas para o Sul de Portugal com *+50ºC ou mais! *


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Jul 2017 às 20:18)

Tenho a certeza que não sou o único a identificar-me com isto... 




Fonte


----------



## Prof BioGeo (2 Jul 2017 às 23:27)

lserpa disse:


> fritou a pipoca! Literalmente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bem, se a comunicação social vê estas cartas, tal não serão os títulos sensacionalistas: Calor - mais de 60ºC esperados no litoral!


----------



## irpsit (2 Jul 2017 às 23:31)

Efectivamente os modelos andam um pouco agressivos este verao para o calor. Mas Junho provou já uma soberba onda de calor (das maiores desde 2003), e Julho poderá ser identico. A julgar pelos modelos e pela tendencia, creio que 2017 poderá ser um verao extremo e recorde, mas espero que esteja errado.


----------



## irpsit (2 Jul 2017 às 23:33)

Efectivamente os modelos andam um pouco agressivos este verao para o calor. Mas Junho provou já uma soberba onda de calor (das maiores desde 2003), e Julho poderá ser identico. A julgar pelos modelos e pela tendencia, creio que 2017 poderá ser um verao extremo e recorde, mas espero que esteja errado.


----------



## rozzo (3 Jul 2017 às 09:35)

Orion disse:


> Estás a usar o GFS com menor definição. No 0.25º estão lá as temperaturas altas. Vê-se mal mas o WO mete mais calor  55º no litoral:



Realmente também está aí.

Mas tem de ser algum _bug_ do produto Tmax, ou alguma outra coisa do género... Vendo as temperaturas a 2m de 12 em 12 horas não aparece nada assim tão "descabido", apenas valores muito altos mas relativamente viáveis. E depois tem esse disparate na Tmax.


Eu penso que acima das 240h as saídas têm resolução menor, portanto deve ser algum _bug_ na interpolação para a resolução maior nesse período. Abaixo das 240h não deve haver problemas desses. Também ligarmos a previsões acima das 240h sabemos o que vale, mesmo que não fossem disparatadas!


----------



## Orion (3 Jul 2017 às 16:10)

Numa perspetiva exclusivamente SSTiana, esperançosamente as águas mais frescas do Atl. Noroeste não forçarão o anticiclone a adotar uma posição mais a oeste do que habitual. Aí as frentes são para esquecer.






























Olhando para o passado recente porventura o ano que mais se assemelha é 2015 (estando 2012 no 2º lugar). Não há propriamente uma tendência clara nos registos que vi (na minha região o ano de 2015 foi desastroso mas o Verão foi razoável). Quem sabe se não aparece uma _cut-off_ de vez em quando? Vai-se ver


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jul 2017 às 23:53)

Alguém sabe do membro @Vince? Para além de já não fazer parte do staff do fórum, não posta há muito tempo (desde outubro de 2016)...


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jul 2017 às 13:27)

Trovoada vs Fogo de artifício


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jul 2017 às 18:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Trovoada vs Fogo de artifício


Aconteceu em Venice, Flórida, nas celebrações do 4 de Julho. Fica uma foto:


----------



## blade (5 Jul 2017 às 20:33)

+174h! 




48ºc??? este ano está imparável ainda vamos aos 50º


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (5 Jul 2017 às 22:02)

blade disse:


> +174h!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já anda há algumas saídas sim, saídas não, a teimar uma situação extrema dessas para esses dias. Agora no 1º painel.

Esperemos que não se concretize... 

É curioso, estamos há 1 ano (ou quase) com o mesmo padrão sinótico. Não me lembro de tal coisa. Talvez 2004/2005. 
Se a coisa não virar agora em Julho, o pior pode ainda não ter passado (para não dizer começado)..


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Jul 2017 às 22:16)

Ainda bem que falta uma semana, e ainda pode mudar, para meu gosto pessoal espero que os modelos retirem e muito calor, mas vão ameaçando a partir do dia 11 com dias muito quentes.
Provavelmente ainda levamos com outra onde calor este mês, não é nada de não estejamos habituados, todos os meses temos de ter pelo menos uma.


----------



## weatherbox (5 Jul 2017 às 23:48)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> É curioso, estamos há 1 ano (ou quase) com o mesmo padrão sinótico. Não me lembro de tal coisa. Talvez 2004/2005.
> Se a coisa não virar agora em Julho, o pior pode ainda não ter passado (para não dizer começado)..



É verdade, já vamos num ano neste padrão, acho que no Inverno disse aqui que mais semana menos semana quebrava pois já durava há muitos meses mas não quebrou. Ao contrário do que referiram hoje noutro tópico, tem sido um ano excepcional de cutoffs, já lhes perdi a conta, as cutoffs não trazem só trovoada, depende da posição delas que muitas vezes também trazem o calor do norte de Africa

Em relação à carta do GFS que puseram aí não se vai concretizar, a mesma não faz sentido e nem falo das máximas pois para haver 48ºc às 18h teriamos 50 ou 51º de máximas, falo do GFS ter nessa saída um cavado troposférico tropical com uma intensidade bastante irreal, 1º figura à esquerda na imagem em baixo. O GFS teve alguma actualização no último ano, de vez em quando parece meio perdido ?

Que é provavel que esteja calor isso é, mas não exageremos

GFS e ECMWF


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Jul 2017 às 09:36)

Não me lembro de ver isto... 
A Estofex está confiante...




"
Storm Forecast
Valid: Thu 06 Jul 2017 06:00 to Fri 07 Jul 2017 06:00 UTC
Issued: Thu 06 Jul 2017 00:13
Forecaster: GATZEN

A level 2 was issued for western Spain and northern Portugal mainly for severe wind gusts, large hail, and excessive precipitation and to a lesser extent for tornadoes.

A level 1 was issued for eastern Spain and southern France mainly for large hail and severe wind gusts.

A level 2 was issued for eastern England, northern France into Benelux and northern and central Germany mainly for severe wind gusts and large hail and to a lesser extent excessive precipitation.

A level 2 was issued for southern Austria and surroundings mainly for large hail and excessive precipitation and to a lesser extent severe wind gusts.

A level 1 was issued for the Czech Republic, southern Germany, and eastern Austria mainly for large hail and excessive precipitation.

A level 1 was issued for northern Italy mainly for large hail and excessive precipitation.

A level 2 was issued for northern Romania mainly for large hail and severe wind gusts and to a lesser extent excessive precipitation.

A level 1 was issued for Moldova and Ukraine mainly for excessive precipitation.

SYNOPSIS

Low geopotential across northern Europe yields a westerly mid-level flow over the central parts of Europe. Embedded short-wave troughs travel eastwards during the period. Over southern Europe, intense cut-off low is situated over Portugal and slowly moves east. It will be a focus of convective storms on Thursday. Downstream African high ridges into western and central Europe, associated with an elevated mixed layer spreading across western Europe. Along the northern edge of the EML, cyclogenesis is expected as a short-wave trough overspreads the warm front late in the period. Broader low geopotential can be found further east centred across Turkey. 

DISCUSSION

Iberian Peninsula, southern France

Ahead of the approaching cut-off low, a powerful mid-level jet streak evolves is placed across the central Iberian Peninsula that will slowly spread east. A cold front spreads also slowly east with some warm air advection over eastern Spain ahead of it. Warm air mass is dry at low levels due to relatively deep inverted-v profiles. Behind the cold front, moisture increases while lapse rates become less steep. However, it is expected that lapse rates will be sufficient to allow for some CAPE that is weakly capped in the cold air mass, whereas capping increases to the east of the cold front.

Models agree well about storms that develop on the cold side of the front across central and northern Iberia, where better low-level moisture allows for CAPE in response to diurnal heating. Long but straight-line hodographs over central Iberia can support some supercells posing a threat of very large or giant hail. Main threat however will be severe wind gusts when storms start to cluster along the cold pools and rapidly move northward. Further storms may initiate over the mountains of eastern Spain. Strong vertical wind shear can lead to well-organized storms including supercells as well. Severe wind gusts are forecast with any storm that forms due to inverted-v profiles. Large hail is also expected with any well-organized storm that forms. Similar to eastern Spain, potential over the northern Pyrenees and southern France will be mostly due to some isolated storms that can form in larger environmental CIN and become organized. Together with large hail, dry low-level air will especially pose a threat of severe wind gusts.

Across northern Iberia, easterly low-level flow leads to more favourably curved hodographs, supporting right-moving storms. Especially in the evening, strong low-level vertical wind shear is expected, and tornadoes are not ruled out. Additionally, excessive rain is possible with larger storm clusters and further west over northern Portugal and north-western Spain where storm motion is slower. Combined potential of severe storms is suggested to verify a level 2 forecast.

During the night hours, storms will gradually weaken. Best potential for ongoing thunderstorms is forecast over northern Portugal affected by large-scale lift close to the cut-off centre. Excessive precipitation will be possible here.

England, northern France, Benelux, northern and central Germany into the Czech Republic

Plume of warm and unstable air masses spreads eastwards on Thursday. Axis of this warm air is expected over The Channel in the morning and noon hours. Strong warm air advection could result in clusters of storms forming early in the period spreading eastward along the warm front. Weak surface-based CAPE limits the severe potential of these storms, but they could be maintained due to frontogenetical forcing on their way to the Benelux countries and north-western Germany. If these storms manage to root the boundary-layer, favourably curved hodographs indicate a risk of supercells, capable of producing large hail and severe wind gusts.

In the afternoon, some storms are possible further south-east over the mountains of central or southern Germany as well as the Czech Republic. Vertical wind shear is weak to moderate, allowing for multicells that can merge to clusters and travel eastward. Large hail is possible, as well as severe wind gusts and excessive rain. Weak low-level convergence may limit storm initiation, though.

Later in the period, approaching short-wave trough from the west is expected. With evolving southerly low-level flow, warm air advection along the edges of the warm plume increases especially over northern France and the south-eastern UK. Latest models agree in strong moisture increase below the EML along the warm front and moderate to high CAPE is forecast. Additionally, long hodographs with deep-layer shear around 20 m/s and 0-3km shear around 15 m/s will support well-developed multicells or supercells. Current thinking is that storms form in the afternoon and evening across England and northern France, quickly spreading into the North Sea and the Benelux countries. First storms may be capable of producing large or very large hail. Given strong 0-3 km vertical wind shear, bow echoes may form later on with severe wind gusts the main threat. Additionally, excessive rain and tornadoes are not ruled out. Storms will continue to move eastwards into Germany in the evening hours and can also affect the Czech Republic overnight when severe potential gradually decreases as storms become elevated.

Southern Alps, eastern Alps

In a moderate north-westerly mid-level flow, right entrance of a mid-level jet affects the area in the afternoon. In a moist and unstable air mass with rather high CAPE and weak CIN, storms are expected to form over the mountains during the day. Main potential for severe storms exists along the dryline dividing well-mixed air over the Alps and moist southerly flow advected upslope. Locally favourable veering low-level winds may support supercells that travel slowly, posing a threat of large hail and excessive precipitation. Severe wind gusts are not ruled out. Weaker vertical wind shear further west limits the potential over northern Italy. However, some isolated severe storms are not ruled out as well. 

Romania, Moldova, Ukraine

With the north-westerly flow, a short-wave trough travels across Romania on Thursday. Affected air mass indicates weak lapse rates and moisture according to latest soundings, however, lapse rates are expected to become much better as the trough approaches on Thursday noon. Additionally, some better moisture is situated in the same area along a quasi-stationary frontal boundary.

Storms are forecast over the Carpathians and move eastward during the day. Strong deep layer vertical wind shear over northern Romania indicates the risk of supercells. Large hail is forecast, together with severe wind gusts. Storms that cluster can also produce severe wind gusts over Moldova, while weaker flow further east limits storm organization over the Ukraine. Excessive rain is still possible there.
"

http://www.estofex.org/cgi-bin/poly...e=2017070706_201707060013_2_stormforecast.xml


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2017 às 09:49)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Não me lembro de ver isto...
> A Estofex está confiante...
> 
> 
> ...



"*A level 2 was issued for western Spain and northern Portugal mainly for severe wind gusts, large hail, and excessive precipitation and to a lesser extent for tornadoes*." 

É raro no ESTOFEX aparecer _level 2_ para Portugal, Veremos no que dá...


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2017 às 09:53)

MSantos disse:


> "*A level 2 was issued for western Spain and northern Portugal mainly for severe wind gusts, large hail, and excessive precipitation and to a lesser extent for tornadoes*."
> 
> É raro no ESTOFEX aparecer _level 2_ para Portugal, Veremos no que dá...


Já vi vezes em que aqui lançaram o nivel 2 e não houve nada... ás vezes vale o que vale, na prática quer dizer que há 15% de probabilidades de haver tempo severo.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jul 2017 às 10:44)

Acredito, que este aviso se refere essencialmente à vizinha Espanha. Os ingredientes estão lá mas as trovoadas não têm lá muito boa relação com o nosso País.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2017 às 10:47)

criz0r disse:


> mas as trovoadas não têm lá muito boa relação com o nosso País.


Por acaso hoje até está a correr bastante bem. Nem 11h são e já rebentaram trovoadas no litoral norte e centro.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jul 2017 às 10:56)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por acaso hoje até está a correr bastante bem. Nem 11h são e já rebentaram trovoadas no litoral norte e centro.


Nada comparado com Espanha.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jul 2017 às 11:03)

O nosso caro membro @Pek que o diga, as fotos e vídeos que ele coloca com frequência no Seguimento Europeu metem respeito a qualquer um.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jul 2017 às 11:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> Nada comparado com Espanha.


Não vamos comparar o incomparável.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Jul 2017 às 14:28)

criz0r disse:


> Acredito, que este aviso se refere essencialmente à vizinha Espanha. Os ingredientes estão lá mas as trovoadas não têm lá muito boa relação com o nosso País.


Acho que nem vale a pena esperar grande coisa visto o centro da depressão estar sobre o nosso país. Quanto muito pode haver qualquer coisa mesmo junto ao litoral e no norte. Mais uma vez, Espanha é a grande contemplada. Nós somos bons para eventos de calor extremo porque nos últimos tempos não temos tido mais nada para contar para além disso.  Apenas aquele evento de trovoadas que houve durante a onda de calor em junho, mas só veio destruir.


----------



## rozzo (6 Jul 2017 às 14:43)

weatherbox disse:


> É verdade, já vamos num ano neste padrão, acho que no Inverno disse aqui que mais semana menos semana quebrava pois já durava há muitos meses mas não quebrou. Ao contrário do que referiram hoje noutro tópico, tem sido um ano excepcional de cutoffs, já lhes perdi a conta, as cutoffs não trazem só trovoada, depende da posição delas que muitas vezes também trazem o calor do norte de Africa
> 
> Em relação à carta do GFS que puseram aí não se vai concretizar, a mesma não faz sentido e nem falo das máximas pois para haver 48ºc às 18h teriamos 50 ou 51º de máximas, falo do GFS ter nessa saída um cavado troposférico tropical com uma intensidade bastante irreal, 1º figura à esquerda na imagem em baixo. O GFS teve alguma actualização no último ano, de vez em quando parece meio perdido ?
> 
> ...




Atenção que a carta já era da TMAX, não das 15h, portanto os 48º eram mesmo a máxima do dia naquela louca previsão.

Obviamente que dificilmente se concretiza, é uma carta bastante "irreal" em termos de sinóptica. Muito dificilmente se conjugariam todos as peças do puzzle para tal ocorrer.
Claro que andamos num padrão de cut-offs misturado com dorsais tropicais intensas, portanto são as 2 principais peças para termos iso's muito elevadas e ocasionalmente coincidentes com lestadas que quebram as brisas, como no fatídico dia dos incêndios, portanto impossíveis não são, mas altamente improváveis. Cartas como a daquele dia, ou como 1 Agosto 2003, ou como essa da saída louca do GFS acontecem 1x numa década, ou menos ainda...

Ainda assim, relativamente aos valores, não sei até que ponto são assim tão exagerados. Por várias vezes pensámos isso ao ver valores na ordem dos 45º no GFS (inclusivamente no passado dia de Junho dos incêndios) em que "gozámos" com as cartas dos 45/46º. E na verdade não foram longe da realidade. Talvez não tão generalizados, mas a verdade é que ocorreram mesmo valores dessa ordem...

Quero com isto dizer... Que talvez a física e valores estimados pelo GFS em cartas delirantes como estas não sejam assim tão exagerados, e que se as cartas previstas nessa saída ocorressem (caso por uma conjunção altamente improvável a sinóptica viesse a ser mesmo essa), até fosse realmente possível chegar a valores de temperatura perto disso. A questão é mesmo é da sinóptica prevista ser altamente improvável, e portanto felizmente uma resposta da temperatura dessa ordem não ser nada expectável. Ehehehe..


----------



## blade (7 Jul 2017 às 09:21)

49ºc





Não vai ser tão quente como é óbvio, mas vão vir dias a passar bem dos 40ºc no interior.


----------



## Thomar (7 Jul 2017 às 09:53)

blade disse:


> 49ºc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais uma saída *"amalucada"* do GFS, aqui para Ponte de Sôr dão *+46,7ºC*!  
Tenho de imigrar para a Antártida...


----------



## criz0r (7 Jul 2017 às 10:16)

Incrível como o GFS coloca a iso 30 ali praticamente encostada ao nosso País. São previsões a médio prazo e vale o que vale, mas a tendência continua a manter-se e já não falta assim tanto quanto isso.










ECMWF bem mais brando,


----------



## Microburst (7 Jul 2017 às 10:52)

criz0r disse:


> Incrível como o GFS coloca a iso 30 ali praticamente encostada ao nosso País. São previsões a médio prazo e vale o que vale, mas a tendência continua a manter-se e já não falta assim tanto quanto isso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Contudo o IPMA, pelo menos para os distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal, não parece mostrar nada de especial para a próxima semana.


----------



## miguel (7 Jul 2017 às 10:58)

O IPMA a ser IPMA...o ECM aos poucos a colar aos GFS como sempre... calor infernal já ninguém nos tira, resta saber se é para bater recordes.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jul 2017 às 11:30)

gfs aqui para Coruche mete *46.4ºC* , ainda falta uns dias veremos


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jul 2017 às 12:09)

Ora bem, para estes 3 dias temos esta panorama:


----------



## MSantos (7 Jul 2017 às 12:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ora bem, para estes 3 dias temos esta panorama:



Visão do inferno...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jul 2017 às 13:16)

Não acredito, sem lestada vincada e essas temperaturas. 

Agora, as regiões que vão suar, são claramente, o Alentejo e o Algarve. A AEMET prevê para Ayamonte, 41ºC de máxima para 4ª feira (dia 12).

Tanto, que não existe lestada, que no Algarve, o vento está sempre de NW/N, nunca de E/SE. 

Querem ver, que vem aí uma torradeira maluca e ainda bate o recorde de 2004 em Faro.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jul 2017 às 13:49)

*"Situação gravíssima". Governo vai ativar "plano de contingência" *








TSF, o secretário de Estado do Ambiente, Carlos Martins, explica que além de ativar esta comissão, será ainda elaborado o plano de contingência para enfrentar a seca e evitar consequências mais graves a meio do verão.

"É preciso tomar medidas de contenção de consumos, criar regras e sobretudo alertar para a situação gravíssima que estamos a viver", afirma Carlos Martins.

No final de junho, cerca de 80% do território estava em seca severa ou extrema e 18 das 60 barragens do Continente iniciaram o verão com menos de metade da água que conseguem armazenar.
"De uma forma geral no país há motivos de preocupação e sobretudo na Bacia do rio Sado o caso já é mesmo muito preocupante", admite o secretário de Estado, em declarações à TSF.

De acordo com a TSF, vários concelhos do Alentejo e da Beira Interior podem chegar a agosto sem água para a população e, como tal, o Governo quer que nas autarquias mais afetadas se comecem a procurar ou reativar antigos furos de água que substituam o abastecimento que atualmente é feito, mas também que os municípios parem de regar espaços verdes.

O secretário de Estado do Ambiente sublinha que é preciso definir prioridades e acrescenta: "ninguém iria perceber que andássemos a regar rotundas numa altura em que há restrições de abastecimento à população ou ao gado. As rotundas não ficam com a mesma beleza... mas não são prioritárias".

Carlos Martins afirma que o governo vai "fazer rapidamente um plano de contingência para enfrentar a seca e evitar consequências mais graves a meio do verão".

As autarquias mais afetadas devem, segundo o secretário de Estado do Ambiente, "procurar ou reativar antigos furos de água" e parar de "regar espaços verdes."
O secretário de Estado do Ambiente, Carlos Martins, diz que "é preciso alertar para a situação gravíssima que estamos a viver".
Carlos Martins revela que há uma zona da Beira Interior que "pode chegar a Agosto sem água para as populações".




Segundo o boletim climatológico de Junho, no final do mês passado cerca de 80% do território estava em seca severa (72,3%) ou extrema (7,3%).

De acordo com o índice meteorológico de seca (que tem em conta os dados da quantidade de precipitação, temperatura do ar e capacidade de água disponível no solo), a 30 de junho mantinha-se a situação de seca meteorológica em quase todo o território de Portugal continental, verificando-se, em relação a 31 de maio, um agravamento da intensidade da seca.

Depois de um inverno com pouca chuva, a primavera também foi muito quente, seca e com uma chuva que apenas correspondeu a 75% do valor médio histórico para estes meses do ano.

A primavera deste ano foi a terceira mais quente desde 1931, revela o último boletim climatológico sazonal do IPMA, que dá conta de um aumento significativo da seca, especialmente nas regiões do Norte e Centro do continente.

De acordo com o IPMA, a temperatura média do trimestre (março, abril e maio) foi superior ao normal e o valor da temperatura máxima do ar foi o segundo mais alto desde 1931.

No que diz respeito à precipitação, o IPMA indica que o valor médio no trimestre foi inferior ao valor médio correspondendo a 75% do valor normal.
http://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior...e-seca-severa-e-extrema-em-junho-8619362.html


----------



## Célia Salta (7 Jul 2017 às 13:58)

Alguém me oferece um bilhete de avião para um sitio fresco??  Saida de pesadelo


----------



## rmsg (7 Jul 2017 às 15:28)

É uma diferença do GFS para os restantes!


----------



## Shiver (7 Jul 2017 às 19:36)

cookie disse:


> Não é mentira não senhor. Fui em trabalho com uns colegas e era extremamente penoso andar na rua... Mesmo dentro dos edifícios era muito complicado trabalhar.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk




Os records absolutos para o Baltico e Filandia variam entre os 36º38º graus, para Portugal é de 47º graus, se retirarmos esse valor da Amareleja o record baixa para os 46º, ou seja a diferença é de 10º de graus se analisarmos algumas regiões como por exemplo o litoral norte que deve ter o record absoluto de 43º,42º graus a diferença é ainda menor. Por estranho que pareça para alguns, a grande diferença entre os climas continentais e temperados frios para com o nosso clima temperado mediterrâneo não reside tanto nos records de calor mas sim de frio, ou seja, o record de temperatura mínima do Báltico ou da Finlândia deverá andar á volta dos 40º,51º ou até mais graus negativos ou mais, cá no interior os records andam á volta dos -10,-12,-13 negativos no interior trasmontano, -16 salvo erro nas Penhas da Saude, ou seja a diferença entre os records de frio são muito maiores que no que respeita ao calor. Em relação ao que o colega afirma dos 45º graus não há registos é obvio, o estranho é que também não existem registos de dos 50º graus de cá do burgo mas á de quem os ponha em causa. É uma questão de critério. 
No Litoral Norte os 36º graus também não são assim tão frequentes porque se fossem a media das maximas não era de 27º ou 25º graus mas sim de 30º graus ou mais.


----------



## Shiver (7 Jul 2017 às 19:37)

O facto de ter feito uma onda de calor em Junho excepcional determina que o padrão do Verão seja todo ele tórrido( como foi prometido na comunicação social)? Em Janeiro deste ano devido as mesmas razões pelo qual aquecemos tivemos temperaturas  de 5,6,7º graus negativos no Litoral Alentejano ou no Litoral centro, esse evento determinou todo o Inverno? Não, o Inverno possivelmente acabou até com uma anomalia positiva de temperaturas. Ou seja o facto de termos tido uma onda de calor em Junho pouco ou nada determina no que respeita ao comportamento atmosférico do Verão.

Se me perguntam a mim, o que determina o calor extremo em Portugal são as lestadas, o ano passado e inicio deste ano tivemos um sufoco desses eventos tanto no Verão no Inverno, essa tendência tem-se mantido, porem já a vi mais imperial, pujante, vejo agora outro tipo de circulação e a verdade é que o inicio do mês de Julho e o final do mês de junho trouxe o inverso tempo fresco e alguma instabilidade, isso não significa que não as venhamos a ter, e que de repente o Verão não se torne tórrido o que acho é que não é por o ano passado ter sido assim e em Junho ter feito a onda de calor que fez, que tenha-se logo de decretar um Verão quente como fosse um Facto Indiscutível aqui ou na CS ou até em meios académico . Gostaria um dia que alguém me explicasse o peso que o aquecimento global tem nas lestadas, para mim é somente algo aleatório.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jul 2017 às 22:50)

A lestada em Portugal tem estado mais pujante do que nunca e não falo exclusivamente em máximas, falo em temperaturas altissimas tendo em conta as horas do dia. Ainda no outro dia a malta do litoral Norte tinha temperaturas de 30 graus, já ia noite dentro.Existem membros do fórum, que conseguiram registar mínimas tropicais em locais de forte inversão térmica,o que é incrível!Estas constantes lestadas deste calibre fazem m impressão, confesso.


----------



## weatherbox (7 Jul 2017 às 23:18)

rozzo disse:


> Atenção que a carta já era da TMAX, não das 15h, portanto os 48º eram mesmo a máxima do dia naquela louca previsão.
> 
> Obviamente que dificilmente se concretiza, é uma carta bastante "irreal" em termos de sinóptica. Muito dificilmente se conjugariam todos as peças do puzzle para tal ocorrer.
> Claro que andamos num padrão de cut-offs misturado com dorsais tropicais intensas, portanto são as 2 principais peças para termos iso's muito elevadas e ocasionalmente coincidentes com lestadas que quebram as brisas, como no fatídico dia dos incêndios, portanto impossíveis não são, mas altamente improváveis. Cartas como a daquele dia, ou como 1 Agosto 2003, ou como essa da saída louca do GFS acontecem 1x numa década, ou menos ainda...
> ...



Tem razão, my bad, não reparei que era o produto das máximas nas últimas horas na carta, e não da hora.
De qualquer forma, referia-me a isto:






Era uma carta muito irreal, não me recordo de algo do género

E entretanto já repararam que o GFS começou a acalmar, mas aposto que os freaks dos extremos não vem aqui divulgar


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2017 às 02:33)

Shiver disse:


> Gostaria um dia que alguém me explicasse o peso que o aquecimento global tem nas lestadas, para mim é somente algo aleatório.



Boa pergunta.

https://www.researchgate.net/public...MJFzhGutjJ17WoVag5eWWi_yT5WUvqmg_L1s-585G10Bg
http://escolanaval.marinha.pt/pt/investigacao_web/repositorio_web/Artigos Cientificos/The impact of climate change on the Iberian low-level_Semedo, ÁLVARO MILHO.pdf

Eu, humilde ignorante na matéria em geral e com poucos conhecimentos em climatologia de PT continental, especulo que isso estará relacionado com a intensidade e posição do anticiclone. Em teoria o AG deslocará/expandirá o anticiclone para leste/nordeste podendo isto promover mais episódios de lestada significativa mediante a interação com a depressão térmica. Claro que a eventual intensificação da nortada protegeria até certo ponto o litoral mas decerto haveriam dias mais quentes.



Shiver disse:


> Se me perguntam a mim, o que determina o calor extremo em Portugal são as lestadas, o ano passado e inicio deste ano tivemos um sufoco desses eventos tanto no Verão no Inverno, essa tendência tem-se mantido, porem já a vi mais imperial, pujante, vejo agora outro tipo de circulação e a verdade é que o inicio do mês de Julho e o final do mês de junho trouxe o inverso tempo fresco e alguma instabilidade, isso não significa que não as venhamos a ter, e que de repente o Verão não se torne tórrido o que acho é que não é por o ano passado ter sido assim e em Junho ter feito a onda de calor que fez, que tenha-se logo de decretar um Verão quente como fosse um Facto Indiscutível aqui ou na CS ou até em meios académico .








A complexidade dificulta a transmissão da mensagem e as pessoas preferem simplicidade. Isto aplica-se a tudo. Desde eleições até à CS.

Este tipo de coisas não é (nem vai ser) linear nem o sistema Terra é determinado por poucas variáveis. Basta haver alguma erupção vulcânica mais significativa para a relação entre o CO2 e a temperatura terrestre passar de uma causalidade para uma correlação (imperfeita). Isto facilita a tarefa dos céticos. Decerto haverão ainda alguns anos frescos e chuvosos pela frente em PT.

Tentar convencer que um determinado evento (mega-secas na Europa por exemplo) passará a ocorrer 2 vezes por milénio em vez de 1 é pura perda de tempo. Daí que se faça o _fearmongering_ com todo e qualquer evento mais significativo. É compreensível porque neste tópico é impossível ter certezas absolutas e a meteorologia afeta todos sem exceção (independentemente das alterações). Um bom exemplo disso está relacionada com a tentativa de relacionar o AG com o número/intensidade de furacões que até agora tem sido um desastre. Para o típico americano que viu nos últimos anos poucos _landfalls_, o AG até que traz coisas boas. Como é infelizmente habitual, a resposta é complexa.

https://weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/hurricane-drought-gulf-of-mexico
https://www.usatoday.com/story/weather/2017/01/04/buffer-zone-hurricanes-wind-shear/96159510/


----------



## Orion (8 Jul 2017 às 03:41)

Outro exemplo:



> Temperatures reached peak night levels during the period from Wednesday night through to Thursday morning. The meteorological station’s thermometer recorded a temperature of 23.9°C at 6 a.m. this morning. This came at the end of the hottest night for any June, since records began in 1901. The previous record dates back to June 27th, 1976. The RTBF says that the temperature was then 20.5°C.





> The last June heatwave recorded dates back to 2006. In 1976, Belgium saw the _longest_ heatwave ever recorded. Back then temperatures reached more than 30 degrees Celsius during a period of 17 days in a row.



A onda de calor mais longa foi em 1976 mas o recorde de noite mais quente de Junho foi batido em 2017 e ultrapassou o de '76. Neste caso houve mais intensidade do que duração. O que é que foi mais severo? O episódio de '76 ou o de '17?

Temperaturas sem precedentes na ocupação humana da Bélgica? Não se sabe e tal é improvável. Isto de AG é um jogo de probabilidades quando se exclui as teorias absurdas que advogam que a Terra se vai tornar em Vénus 2.0. Tal asneira não considera muitos outros fatores e limitações tecnológicas, económicas e ambientais de difícil conceptualização e previsão.

As alterações climáticas têm efeitos diretos e indiretos e, em parte, é indiferente se são naturais ou antropogénicas. E se o planeta estivesse rapidamente a arrefecer? Quais seriam as consequências? Haveriam muitas e nem todas seriam boas.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jul 2017 às 09:33)

*Governo em alerta com seca na Beira Interior e Alentejo. Vai ser activada Comissão de Prevenção*







NICOLAS ASFOURI/GETTY

*O secretário de Estado do Ambiente, Carlos Martins, admitiu que se não forem tomadas medidas de imediato, alguns concelhos poderão chegar a agosto sem água para as suas populações*


O calor é o paraíso de uns, o inferno de outros. Quanto mais a sul do país, maior a escassez de água. O alerta foi dado: Vários concelhos do Alentejo e da Beira Interior podem chegar a agosto sem água para a população. De acordo com números do Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos, no final de junho cerca de 80% do território nacional estava em seca severa ou extrema; das 60 barragens que há pelo país, 18 iniciaram o verão com menos de metade da água que conseguem armazenar.

O Governo está em preocupado e vai de imediato ativar a Comissão Permanente de Prevenção, Monitorização e Acompanhamento dos Efeitos da Seca, criada há pouco mais de um mês pelo Conselho de Ministros. A identificação concreta dos concelhos com mais problemas ainda não está feita, mas o Governo vai já passar ao terreno.

“De uma forma geral no país há motivos de preocupação e sobretudo na Bacia do rio Sado o caso já é mesmo muito preocupante”, admitiu o secretário de Estado do Ambiente, Carlos Martins, em entrevista à “TSF” esta sexta-feira.

As dez albufeiras do Sado têm todas as suas reservas de água abaixo dos 40%. Em algumas o valor ronda mesmo os 20%, aponta “TSF”.

Segundo o governante, “é preciso tomar medidas de contenção de consumos, criar regras e sobretudo alertar para a situação gravíssima que estamos a viver”.

Carlos Martins admite que se não foram tomadas medidas de imediato, alguns concelhos poderão chegar a agosto sem água para as suas populações.

Na próxima semana, o Governo irá dar início a reuniões com agricultores, responsáveis pela gestão das albufeiras e os municípios que se prevê que tenham mais problemas no abastecimento de água nos próximos meses.
http://expresso.sapo.pt/revista-de-...entejo.-Vai-ser-ativada-Comissao-de-Prevencao


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Jul 2017 às 12:21)

Lá vamos nós passar dos 40ºc...


----------



## dahon (8 Jul 2017 às 13:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> Lá vamos nós passar dos 40ºc...




Contudo para a praia vão ser dias péssimos na costa oeste, nortada forte e as temperaturas a não passar os 22ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Jul 2017 às 13:54)

Falar de seca, numa região que tem a maior albufeira da Europa e com água para dar e vender, é mesmo um país de anedotas. 

Construíram uma barragem para criação de peixes, porque, tudo o resto, foi esquecido, as ligações a todas as barragens do Alentejo, se isto, não é um país de "inteligentes", é de quê?


----------



## dahon (8 Jul 2017 às 14:43)

Não estando sequer a comparar com a situação de seca do sul do país ou do nordeste transmontano, mas sim fazendo um relato. Tenho o caso dos meus avós que neste momento os poços da quinta estão ao nivel de finais de Agosto inicio de Setembro, basicamente toda a plantação de milho está em risco. Para quem faz agricultura digamos de auto-consumo ou subsistência este ano vai ser muito complicado.


----------



## blade (8 Jul 2017 às 20:00)

Os modelos voltaram novamente a carregar no calor, se for preciso depois vem uma nova cut off e mais tarde outra onda de calor no final do mês.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Jul 2017 às 10:33)

A fornalha a partir de quarta parece me garantida resta saber se é para recordes ou não , mas pra já vem aí muito calor ! Começa a torradeira novamente e com ela vem os incêndios !


----------



## Snifa (9 Jul 2017 às 10:37)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> A fornalha a partir de quarta parece me garantida resta saber se é para recordes ou não , mas pra já vem aí muito calor ! Começa a torradeira novamente e com ela vem os incêndios !



Oxalá retire tudo, precisamos de tudo menos calor, e muito menos calor extremo..

Não te preocupes, mantêm a calma, até lá deve amenizar um pouco, não vale a pena sofrer "por antecipação"


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Jul 2017 às 10:44)

Snifa disse:


> Oxalá retire tudo, precisamos de tudo menos calor, e muito menos calor extremo..
> 
> Não te preocupes, mantêm a calma, até lá deve amenizar um pouco, não vale a pena sofrer "por antecipação"



Espero que mude , mas já estamos muito perto do evento , o calor parece me garantido !


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jul 2017 às 12:17)

Snifa disse:


> Oxalá retire tudo, precisamos de tudo menos calor, e muito menos calor extremo..
> 
> Não te preocupes, mantêm a calma, até lá deve amenizar um pouco, não vale a pena sofrer "por antecipação"


Era bom que retirasse tudo, mas sinceramente não acredito, para quem vive no interior é mais um Verão escaldante.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jul 2017 às 15:40)

Davidmpb disse:


> Era bom que retirasse tudo, mas sinceramente não acredito, para quem vive no interior é mais um Verão escaldante.


Nesta carta, podemos ver que a nortada vai trabalhar bem nos próximos dias na costa Oeste. Basicamente, vai estar um dia horrível de praia no litoral, enquanto que no interior vai dar para assar bem.


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Jul 2017 às 16:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Nesta carta, podemos ver que a nortada vai trabalhar bem nos próximos dias na costa Oeste. Basicamente, vai estar um dia horrível de praia no litoral, enquanto que no interior vai dar para assar bem.



Estou bastante curioso para ver como vai resultar este evento. Com estas iso's aos 850 hPa na região de Lisboa a rondar os 26/27ºC facilmente se poderia ultrapassar os 40ºC, mas com o regime de nortada se calhar mesmo com essa temperatura aos 850 hPa pouco subirá acima dos 30ºC. Mais perto do litoral então, pode nem subir dos 21/22ºC... uma inversão térmica diurna 

Desde que acompanho a meteorologia mais de perto, não me recordo de ver iso's tão elevadas com regime de nortada intensa tão perto da costa. Por isso, estou bastante curioso. Se é certo que o Alentejo e interior algarvio vão torrar, o litoral centro/ sul vai ser muito interessante de seguir. Muita atenção à costa sul algarvia, mais precisamente o sotavento, se o vento estiver de norte podem muito bem ultrapassar os 40ºC junto ao mar! Sendo certo que as noites serão tropicalíssimas no sotavento algarvio...

Uma luta entre a corrente de leste e a nortada perto da costa, quem irá dominar?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Jul 2017 às 16:48)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Estou bastante curioso para ver como vai resultar este evento. Com estas iso's aos 850 hPa na região de Lisboa a rondar os 26/27ºC facilmente se poderia ultrapassar os 40ºC, mas com o regime de nortada se calhar mesmo com essa temperatura aos 850 hPa pouco subirá acima dos 30ºC. Mais perto do litoral então, pode nem subir dos 21/22ºC... uma inversão térmica diurna
> 
> Desde que acompanho a meteorologia mais de perto, não me recordo de ver iso's tão elevadas com regime de nortada intensa tão perto da costa. Por isso, estou bastante curioso. Se é certo que o Alentejo e interior algarvio vão torrar, o litoral centro/ sul vai ser muito interessante de seguir. Muita atenção à costa sul algarvia, mais precisamente o sotavento, se o vento estiver de norte podem muito bem ultrapassar os 40ºC junto ao mar! Sendo certo que as noites serão tropicalíssimas no sotavento algarvio...
> 
> Uma luta entre a corrente de leste e a nortada perto da costa, quem irá dominar?




Algo está errado, lisboa vai chegar aos 37/38 graus !


----------



## Orion (9 Jul 2017 às 16:52)

Acho que é relevante enfatizar que este tópico Livre está progressivamente a aglutinar os tópicos consignados à previsão. Percebe-se porque é difícil dissociar as cartas das opiniões. Mas os tópicos próprios estão a ficar vazios e as informações mais importantes por vezes perdem-se num mar de intervenções menos relevantes.

Está-se quase a meio de Julho e o tópico de curto prazo ainda não passou da 1ª página. Idem para o tópico do médio prazo. E para não destoar, o tópico da previsão sazonal ainda faz a ligação para o Outono/Inverno passado.

Como curiosidade histórica relembro o propósito original da abertura deste tópico  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre.7798/ 

---

Volto à meteorologia com devaneios.

Uma TT que faz a transição e se fortalece sobre os Açores...






... e outra TT que é absorvida por outra depressão. Este evento teria uma possibilidade real de gerar chuva severa no litoral norte.


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Jul 2017 às 17:19)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Algo está errado, lisboa vai chegar aos 37/38 graus !



Não digo que não possa acontecer, mas tendo em conta a forte nortada que está a ser modelada, mantenho que pode não subir muito além dos 30ºC. O IPMA por exemplo dá máximas de 30/31ºC. Lisboa será um dos pontos do país que será mais interessante seguir. Um desvio ligeiro da dorsal para E/W que provoque um fluxo do quadrante Norte ou de Leste, respectivamente, pode significar mais ou menos 10ºC de temperatura nas regiões próximas do litoral, inclusive Lisboa.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Jul 2017 às 17:32)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Não digo que não possa acontecer, mas tendo em conta a forte nortada que está a ser modelada, mantenho que pode não subir muito além dos 30ºC. O IPMA por exemplo dá máximas de 30/31ºC. Lisboa será um dos pontos do país que será mais interessante seguir. Um desvio ligeiro da dorsal para E/W que provoque um fluxo do quadrante Norte ou de Leste, respectivamente, pode significar mais ou menos 10ºC de temperatura nas regiões próximas do litoral, inclusive Lisboa.



Mas eu acho que vai ser mais que os 31 graus previstos pelo ipma , mas no dia 15 sábado o vento vira para leste e dispara as temperaturas no litoral !


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Jul 2017 às 22:58)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Estou bastante curioso para ver como vai resultar este evento. Com estas iso's aos 850 hPa na região de Lisboa a rondar os 26/27ºC facilmente se poderia ultrapassar os 40ºC, mas com o regime de nortada se calhar mesmo com essa temperatura aos 850 hPa pouco subirá acima dos 30ºC. Mais perto do litoral então, pode nem subir dos 21/22ºC... uma inversão térmica diurna
> 
> Desde que acompanho a meteorologia mais de perto, não me recordo de ver iso's tão elevadas com regime de nortada intensa tão perto da costa. Por isso, estou bastante curioso. Se é certo que o Alentejo e interior algarvio vão torrar, o litoral centro/ sul vai ser muito interessante de seguir. *Muita atenção à costa sul algarvia, mais precisamente o sotavento, se o vento estiver de norte podem muito bem ultrapassar os 40ºC junto ao mar! Sendo certo que as noites serão tropicalíssimas no sotavento algarvio.*..
> 
> Uma luta entre a corrente de leste e a nortada perto da costa, quem irá dominar?



Jorge, o cenário está muito idêntico a Julho de 2004, não sei, porquê existe ali várias semelhanças, como as iso's elevadas, em redor de 28ºC a 850hpa, vento norte/noroeste bem vincada no litoral oeste, isso mais tarde ou mais cedo, mudará a corrente no Algarve, a única dúvida, que tenho é se vai existir brisa de sudoeste na costa algarvia ou não. Essa, vai ser chave e o dia que pode ser extremamente quente com máximas a superar os 40ºC na costa algarvia, irá ser dia 14/07 (6ª feira).

Mas, acho um pouco improvável superar o recorde de Julho em Faro, mas não meto as minhas mãos no fogo por ele, nunca se sabe com o Alentejo com temperaturas de 42/43ºC tudo pode acontecer, no dia que Faro teve 44.3ºC em Julho de 2004, Évora teve cerca de 42ºC...

O único modelo, que posso ir consultando é o Arome do IPMA, esse é aquele que vou ver se vem fogo ou não.

Eu tenho medo, quando o IPMA prevê 41ºC para Alcoutim com vento de noroeste. 

Para não falar, no risco de incêndio que vai estar máximo no Algarve na próxima semana, foi sempre com estas nortadas que tivemos os grandes incêndios...

A saída das 18, está bem quentinha...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Jul 2017 às 23:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Jorge, o cenário está muito idêntico a Julho de 2004, não sei, porquê existe ali várias semelhanças, como as iso's elevadas, em redor de 28ºC a 850hpa, vento norte/noroeste bem vincada no litoral oeste, isso mais tarde ou mais cedo, mudará a corrente no Algarve, a única dúvida, que tenho é se vai existir brisa de sudoeste na costa algarvia ou não. Essa, vai ser chave e o dia que pode ser extremamente quente com máximas a superar os 40ºC na costa algarvia, irá ser dia 14/07 (6ª feira).
> 
> Mas, acho um pouco improvável superar o recorde de Julho em Faro, mas não meto as minhas mãos no fogo por ele, nunca se sabe com o Alentejo com temperaturas de 42/43ºC tudo pode acontecer, no dia que Faro teve 44.3ºC em Julho de 2004, Évora teve cerca de 42ºC...
> 
> ...



Algo está errado ! O gfs mesmo assim mete 35/36 graus para lisboa , o gfs teima em meter 46 graus ali na zona do vale do sado , mas acho que faro vai ter umas mínimas a rondar os 30 graus ou mesmo mais , vais ter aí um belo evento de calor extremo algarvio1980 , bons registros !


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jul 2017 às 23:20)

*Seca extrema afeta abastecimento de água em Mértola*

*A seca extrema que afeta o território nacional já está a provocar dificuldades de abastecimento de água a populações e explorações agrícolas no concelho de Mértola. Os furos que asseguram o abastecimento estão quase secos no início do verão.*
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2017-07-08-Seca-extrema-afeta-abastecimento-de-agua-em-Mertola


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2017 às 23:28)

Por aqui esse evento, será um não evento.
A nortada vai soprar bem, litoral fresco, interior a ferver, nada de novo portanto.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jul 2017 às 23:30)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Algo está errado ! O gfs mesmo assim mete 35/36 graus para lisboa


Como assim algo está errado? Esses 35ºC/36ºC só estão previstos na sexta! Até lá, a nortada vai tratar de varrer o calor extremo.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Jul 2017 às 23:34)

Este evento trará calor ao interior, mas acho ( e ainda bem) que não tem o potencial de Junho, veremos...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Jul 2017 às 23:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> Como assim algo está errado? Esses 35ºC/36ºC só estão previstos na sexta! Até lá, a nortada vai tratar de varrer o calor extremo.



Então mas na quinta estão a meter 33/34°C para Lisboa .


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jul 2017 às 00:02)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Então mas na quinta estão a meter 33/34°C para Lisboa .


E amanhã vão estar 25ºC de máxima. O que tem?
Não vai estar tanto calor no litoral Oeste devido à nortada.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jul 2017 às 00:05)

Tiagolco disse:


> E amanhã vão estar 25ºC de máxima. O que tem?
> Não vai estar tanto calor no litoral Oeste devido à nortada.



Eu já sei que vais estar nortada , só que a partir de sexta  feira a nortada diminui , e no sábado vai ser o dia mais quente no litoral em que lisboa deve chegar aos 38/39 graus .


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jul 2017 às 00:09)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Eu já sei que vais estar nortada , só que a partir de quarta feira a nortada diminui , e no sábado vai ser o dia mais quente no litoral em que lisboa deve chegar aos 38/39 graus .


Não nego isso. 
Estava a tentar perceber o porquê de achares que algo estava errado.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jul 2017 às 00:12)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não nego isso.
> Estava a tentar perceber o porquê de achares que algo estava errado.



Mas o sábado vai ser o dia mais quente no litoral pelo menos segundo os modelos !


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jul 2017 às 00:40)

Até agora para Lisboa não há nada de mais por causa do vento de NW, só na ilha de calor da capital é que o vento não terá tanta relevância.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jul 2017 às 10:15)

O gfs subiu a temperatura para a região de lisboa , portanto devemos chegar 38/39 na sexta feira !


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jul 2017 às 10:21)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O gfs subiu a temperatura para a região de lisboa , portanto devemos chegar 38/39 na sexta feira !


Vá confessa lá, que estás entusiasmado por ter 40ºc


----------



## Snifa (10 Jul 2017 às 10:22)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O gfs subiu a temperatura para a região de lisboa , portanto devemos chegar 38/39 na sexta feira !



Isso não é calor a mais?

Neste evento não me parece ( e devido à  nortada  prevista no litoral oeste ) que se cheguem a tais valores, já no interior a história será outra 

Para sexta feira, o IPMA não coloca mais de 30 graus em Lisboa..

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/#Lisboa&Lisboa


----------



## Snifa (10 Jul 2017 às 10:24)

Davidmpb disse:


> estás entusiasmado por ter 40ºc



por ele até podiam ser 45 ºc , lá está o tal gosto por extremos, mas com pouco bom senso à  mistura..


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jul 2017 às 10:33)

Snifa disse:


> Isso não é calor a mais?
> 
> Neste evento não me parece ( e devido à  nortada  prevista no litoral oeste ) que se cheguem a tais valores, já no interior a história será outra
> 
> ...



Está errado essa temperatura até porque o gfs prevê muito mais que 30 graus em lisboa assim como o ecm !


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jul 2017 às 10:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vá confessa lá, que estás entusiasmado por ter 40ºc




Sim mas seria um grande pesadelo como foi em junho em que passei dos 40 graus !


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jul 2017 às 10:37)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Sim mas seria um grande pesadelo como foi em junho em que passei dos 40 graus !


Pode ser que um dia ainda tenhas aí 45ºc e vejas camelos, aí fazes uma grande festa


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jul 2017 às 10:39)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pode ser que um dia ainda tenhas aí 45ºc e vejas camelos, aí fazes uma grande festa




Vou para a Sibéria se chegar um dia aos 45 graus !


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jul 2017 às 10:49)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Vou para a Sibéria se chegar um dia aos 45 graus !


O prometido é devido, se chegares a essa temperatura pago-te o bilhete mas só de ida


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jul 2017 às 10:55)

Davidmpb disse:


> O prometido é devido, se chegares a essa temperatura pago-te o bilhete mas só de ida




Vou para a sibéria , mas só se chegar aos 45 graus ! Pagas o bilhete mas só de ida !


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jul 2017 às 11:01)

OH MEU DEUS QUE DELIRIO DO GFS 50 GRAUS OU MAIS !


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jul 2017 às 11:06)

Que delirio... oxalá isto não se confirme, não me lembro de ver previsão de temperaturas tão elevadas...


----------



## Snifa (10 Jul 2017 às 11:07)

Uma carta para guardar e encaixilhar , 50 ºc previstos pelo GFS, mas que grande delírio 

Só espero que a TVI e outros similares, não vejam isto..


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2017 às 11:08)

Epa o GFS tem cá um fetiche com aquela zona.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jul 2017 às 11:10)

Snifa disse:


> Uma carta para guardar e encaixilhar , 50 ºc previstos pelo GFS, mas que grande delírio


sinceramente também me parece um delírio... mas um dia...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jul 2017 às 11:12)

Eu já nem digo nada , o gfs até rebenta a escala !


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jul 2017 às 11:15)

Não me lembro mesmo de ver uma previsão de 50ºc em Portugal... só espero é que o GFS nos tenha pregado uma grande partida e isto não passe de uma brincadeira


----------



## criz0r (10 Jul 2017 às 11:20)

Eheh, tanto apostámos que ele este ano chegou lá! Até já me sinto Árabe


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2017 às 11:23)

Verdade seja dita, o igualar dos 47 graus da Amareleja, em tempos passados parecia bem mais longe do que se passa hoje em dia.

45—50 graus com vento noroeste, é para rir, e muito.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jul 2017 às 11:29)

Para memória futura, a sinóptica responsável pelos 50 ºc do GFS:


----------



## criz0r (10 Jul 2017 às 11:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Verdade seja dita, o igualar dos 47 graus da Amareleja, em tempos passados parecia bem mais longe do que se passa hoje em dia.
> 
> 45—50 graus com vento noroeste, é para rir, e muito.



Penso, que seja uma inevitabilidade o nosso País chegar aos valor de 50ºC num futuro próximo. Quando isso acontecer, a comunicação social vem abaixo.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Jul 2017 às 11:39)

criz0r disse:


> Penso, que seja uma inevitabilidade o nosso País chegar aos valor de 50ºC num futuro próximo. Quando isso acontecer, a comunicação social vem abaixo.


Os 47ºc um dia vão ser batidos... resta saber quando, mas talvez não seja num futuro já muito distante, visto que as ondas de calor vão sendo cada vez mais frequentes.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jul 2017 às 11:46)

Snifa disse:


> Uma carta para guardar e encaixilhar



Arranjei esta moldura, ali nos chineses, acham que fica bem?


----------



## MSantos (10 Jul 2017 às 11:55)

Orion disse:


> Acho que é relevante enfatizar que este tópico Livre está progressivamente a aglutinar os tópicos consignados à previsão. Percebe-se porque é difícil dissociar as cartas das opiniões. Mas os tópicos próprios estão a ficar vazios e as informações mais importantes por vezes perdem-se num mar de intervenções menos relevantes.
> 
> Está-se quase a meio de Julho e o tópico de curto prazo ainda não passou da 1ª página. Idem para o tópico do médio prazo. E para não destoar, o tópico da previsão sazonal ainda faz a ligação para o Outono/Inverno passado.
> 
> ...



Já uma vez tinha referido isto, este tópico está a tornar-se praticamente o forum inteiro...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2017 às 11:58)

MSantos disse:


> Já uma vez tinha referido isto, este tópico está a tornar-se praticamente o forum inteiro...



De facto os tópicos de previsão estão literalmente ao abandono em detrimento deste...
Da mesma forma que se moviam posts para cá, podia se fazer o contrário.


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Jul 2017 às 12:15)

La vem mais uma onda de calor para secar tudo ainda mais enfim este ano e ondas de calor umas atras das outras


----------



## sauran (10 Jul 2017 às 14:59)

Fora de tópico, mas o que é isto na zona de Vizela 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu XT1562 através de Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (10 Jul 2017 às 15:07)

sauran disse:


> Fora de tópico, mas o que é isto na zona de Vizela
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pela foto é um pouco difícil ter a certeza se será parte de um halo solar, no caso das nuvens onde se vê o colorido serem cirrus, ou se será iridescência, que se pode observar com nuvens mais baixas também.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_iridescence

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halo_(optical_phenomenon)


----------



## blade (10 Jul 2017 às 15:08)

não sou especialista, mas deve ser o sol a atravessar partículas de água tal como um arco íris?


----------



## guimeixen (10 Jul 2017 às 16:09)

sauran disse:


> Fora de tópico, mas o que é isto na zona de Vizela
> 
> Enviado do meu XT1562 através de Tapatalk



A mim parece-me ser mais parte de um arco circum-horizontal.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circumhorizontal_arc



blade disse:


> não sou especialista, mas deve ser o sol a atravessar partículas de água tal como um arco íris?



Como são cirrus, será a luz do sol a atravessar os cristais de gelo.



rozzo disse:


> Pela foto é um pouco difícil ter a certeza se será parte de um halo solar, no caso das nuvens onde se vê o colorido serem cirrus, ou se será iridescência, que se pode observar com nuvens mais baixas também.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_iridescence
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halo_(optical_phenomenon)



Se a foto foi tirada entre as 14h e as 15h acho que o sol está alto demais para ser parte de um halo de 22º.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jul 2017 às 16:39)

Está-me a querer parecer que os modelos vão lidar mal com o vento no litoral devido ao calor extremo do interior, vai haver uma discrepância enorme entre temperaturas em tão curta distância. O vento deverá ser mais forte que o mostrado devido ao próprio motivo pelo qual a nortada se forma e manifesta.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jul 2017 às 16:49)

O ipma está errado as temperaturas previstas para Lisboa estão mal , pois acho que vai ser bem mais do que o impa está a prever !


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (10 Jul 2017 às 16:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Está-me a querer parecer que os modelos vão lidar mal com o vento no litoral devido ao calor extremo do interior, vai haver uma discrepância enorme entre temperaturas em tão curta distância. O vento deverá ser mais forte que o mostrado devido ao próprio motivo pelo qual a nortada se forma e manifesta.



Isso quer dizer temperaturas máximas consideravelmente mais baixas do que as que se estão a prever (>47ºc) em alguns locais? (mais baixas esperemos que sejam sem dúvida). 



Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O ipma está errado as temperaturas previstas para Lisboa estão mal , pois acho que vai ser bem mais do que o impa está a prever !



Lá está, nortada. Se o vento fosse do quadrante leste terias razão.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jul 2017 às 16:58)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Isso quer dizer temperaturas máximas consideravelmente mais baixas do que as que se estão a prever (>47ºc) em alguns locais? (mais baixas esperemos que sejam sem dúvida).
> 
> 
> 
> Lá está, nortada. Se o vento fosse do quadrante leste terias razão.




Pois está nortada mas mesmo assim penso que lisboa chega aos 35 graus !


----------



## MSantos (10 Jul 2017 às 17:15)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O ipma está errado as temperaturas previstas para Lisboa estão mal , pois acho que vai ser bem mais do que o impa está a prever !



Em que te baseias para achar isso?

Isto é um forum de ciência! Logo vir para aqui despejar desejos e opiniões baseadas em nada, dizendo que os outros estão errados não tem utilidade...

Seria mais interessante se suportasses a tua opinião com dados concretos, baseados em modelos ou previsões e não em sonhos, devaneios ou desejos.


----------



## Toby (10 Jul 2017 às 17:30)

Boa tarde,
À Portugal, quando ele dito “vaga de calor” é +??° ao normal.
Quando qual é a norma portuguesa ele fala oficialmente de uma canícula? (t° - duração).

Obrigado


----------



## Snifa (10 Jul 2017 às 17:31)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Pois está nortada mas mesmo assim penso que lisboa chega aos 35 graus !



Se em Lisboa o vento estiver de Norte ( apanha mais terra no percurso), é possível que suba um pouco mais, mas se for de NW  ( componente marítima mais forte) como o IPMA prevê, então os valores de 30/31 graus parecem-me bastante bem.

Repara  que mesmo na carta maluca dos 50 graus, Lisboa não anda muito acima dos 30/31 graus..


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jul 2017 às 17:33)

Snifa disse:


> Se em Lisboa o vento estiver de Norte ( apanha mais terra no percurso), é possível que suba um pouco mais, mas se for de NW  ( componente marítima mais forte) como o IPMA prevê, então os valores de 30/31 graus parecem-me bastante bem.
> 
> Repara  que mesmo na carta maluca dos 50 graus, Lisboa não anda muito acima dos 30/31 graus..



Vais estar mau para a praia então ... !


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Jul 2017 às 17:39)

No sábado já vais estar mais quente aqui no litoral !


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Jul 2017 às 17:44)

Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> À Portugal, quando ele dito “vaga de calor” é +??° ao normal.
> Quando qual é a norma portuguesa ele fala oficialmente de uma canícula? (t° - duração).
> 
> Obrigado


É considerado uma onda de calor quando num período de pelo menos 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura máxima diária é superior em 5ºC ao valor médio diário.


----------



## Snifa (10 Jul 2017 às 17:55)

O GFS insiste em valores muito altos e para a mesma zona, desta vez com 49 graus 

No litoral Norte, à mesma hora, 21 graus na zona do Porto.. são 28 graus de diferença


----------



## Toby (10 Jul 2017 às 17:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> É considerado uma onda de calor quando num período de pelo menos 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura máxima diária é superior em 5ºC ao valor médio diário.



Obrigado!
Para informações na Bélgica:
uma temperatura superior a 25 ° C durante pelo menos 5 dias consecutivos, + 3 dias a 30 ° C ou mais.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jul 2017 às 18:23)

Snifa disse:


> No litoral Norte, à mesma hora, 21 graus na zona do Porto.. são 28 graus de diferença



Qualquer mudança no ângulo no vento irá fazer uma mudança drástica na temperatura. O pessoal do litoral nem imagina o inferno do qual se poderá vir a livrar.


----------



## Orion (10 Jul 2017 às 18:48)

Snifa disse:


> O GFS insiste em valores muito altos e para a mesma zona, desta vez com 49 graus
> 
> No litoral Norte, à mesma hora, 21 graus na zona do Porto.. são 28 graus de diferença




 Isso é _p'raqui_  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/previsoes-curto-prazo-ate-3-dias-julho-2017.9423/#post-613761


----------



## dvieira (10 Jul 2017 às 19:17)

O Ipma já fez a previsão mensal de 10 Julho a 6 de Agosto : 
Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal.
Na temperatura média semanal prevêem-se valores acima do normal.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jul 2017 às 01:33)

Grande corte para o litoral norte...de 37°c passamos para os 30°c..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2017 às 09:56)

dvieira disse:


> O Ipma já fez a previsão mensal de 10 Julho a 6 de Agosto :
> Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal.
> Na temperatura média semanal prevêem-se valores acima do normal.



Informações deste tipo publica no tópico respectivo para não dispersarmos a informação: 
*Previsões longo prazo (Primavera/Verão 2017)*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Jul 2017 às 10:55)

Já nem 30 graus devo chegar isto tem andado muito fresco queria ver uns dias mais quentes , esta nortada é muito desagradável , temos que ir para a praia encasacados .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Jul 2017 às 11:35)

Vamos esperar pela ultima semana de julho até a data tem sido muito fraco este verão , só houve aquela onda de calor a meados de junho de resto tem sido muito fraco para já .


----------



## miguel (11 Jul 2017 às 11:39)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Vamos esperar pela ultima semana de julho até a data tem sido muito fraco este verão , só houve aquela onda de calor a meados de junho de resto tem sido muito fraco para já .



Fraco??mas desejas mortos? é que estas ondas de calor só provoca mais mortes e alem disso só nos agrava cada vez mais esta seca que dura a anos no Sul...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jul 2017 às 11:41)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Vamos esperar pela ultima semana de julho até a data tem sido muito fraco este verão , só houve aquela onda de calor a meados de junho de resto tem sido muito fraco para já .



Não percebo esse desejo constante de ver ondas de calor. Deves querer ver mais tragédias como a de Pedrógão, ver barragens a esvaziar ainda mais, ver idosos internados no hospital, populações a racionar a água.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Jul 2017 às 11:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não percebo esse desejo constante de ver ondas de calor. Deves querer ver mais tragédias como a de Pedrógão, ver barragens a esvaziar ainda mais, ver idosos internados no hospital, populações a racionar a água.



Mas quem é que te disse que eu gosto de ver ondas de calor extremas , eu só quero ver uns dias mais quentes de 34/35 graus , é que esta nortada é incomodativa .


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jul 2017 às 11:45)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Vamos esperar pela ultima semana de julho até a data tem sido muito fraco este verão , só houve aquela onda de calor a meados de junho de resto tem sido muito fraco para já .


Bem, não escrevas isso assim aqui...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Jul 2017 às 11:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bem, não escrevas isso assim aqui...



Mas é que esta nortada é muito desagradável , temperaturas de 25 graus não é normal em julho , queria ver uns dias mais quentes de 33 graus , vamos ver se melhora para a ultima semana de julho .


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jul 2017 às 11:51)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Mas é que esta nortada é muito desagradável , temperaturas de 25 graus não é normal em julho , queria ver uns dias mais quentes de 33 graus , vamos ver se melhora para a ultima semana de julho .


Eu percebi isso, mas há formas e formas de demonstrares a tua opinião. Quem lê o que escreveste pensa que queres mais ondas de calor mortíferas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jul 2017 às 11:51)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Mas é que esta nortada é muito desagradável , temperaturas de 25 graus não é normal em julho , queria ver uns dias mais quentes de 33 graus , vamos ver se melhora para a ultima semana de julho .



Vais-me dizer que 33ºC em Lisboa é mais normal do que 25ºC, em Julho? Por acaso sabes o que são normais climatológicas?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Jul 2017 às 11:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Vais-me dizer que 33ºC em Lisboa é mais normal do que 25ºC, em Julho? Por acaso sabes o que são normais climatológicas?



Por acaso eu sei que a média de lisboa em julho é de 28 graus , mas agora esta nortada e incomodativa , e estas temperaturas de 24/25 graus são de primavera , eu quero e que venha uns dias mais quentes só isso .


----------



## rozzo (11 Jul 2017 às 11:58)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Mas quem é que te disse que eu gosto de ver ondas de calor extremas , eu só quero ver uns dias mais quentes de 34/35 graus , é que esta nortada é incomodativa .



Julho sem Nortada... É quase uma impossibilidade... Tens de ter essa noção e ser razoável. Diz-me um Julho sem dias de Nortada incomodativa no litoral Oeste sff....?



Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Por acaso eu sei que a média de lisboa em julho é de 28 graus , mas agora esta nortada e incomodativa , e estas temperaturas de 24/25 graus são de primavera , eu quero e que venha uns dias mais quentes só isso .



A partir de amanhã, ou se calhar já hoje, vais ter dias acima da média de Julho, ou seja dias mais quentes.
Boa?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Jul 2017 às 12:01)

rozzo disse:


> Julho sem Nortada... É quase uma impossibilidade... Tens de ter essa noção e ser razoável. Diz-me um Julho sem dias de Nortada incomodativa no litoral Oeste sff....?



Eu sei que julho tem nortada pois estamos no tempo dela , mas isto agora temperaturas de 24/25 graus .


----------



## dahon (11 Jul 2017 às 12:05)

Lá está não podemos ter tudo à nossa porta. Se quiseres mais calor, durante o fim de semana ou quando tiveres oportunidade deslocas-te uns kms, não são precisos muitos, para leste e já tens o calor que desejas.


----------



## rozzo (11 Jul 2017 às 12:11)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Por acaso eu sei que a média de lisboa em julho é de 28 graus , mas agora esta nortada e incomodativa , e estas temperaturas de 24/25 graus são de primavera , eu quero e que venha uns dias mais quentes só isso .





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Eu sei que julho tem nortada pois estamos no tempo dela , mas isto agora temperaturas de 24/25 graus .




Bom, só para acabar a discussão, porque isto é chover sobre molhado, e além de obsessivo, estás a pedir coisas que não são compatíveis com o clima de Lisboa...

Toma uns exemplos de Julhos de anos que tiveram verões bastante quentes. Diz-me então um que não tenho pela menos uns poucos dias com máximas na ordem dos 25º?
Melhor, olha o famoso verão de 2003, com 8 dias com temperatura máxima em Julho menor ou igual a 25º....

Adiante sff...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2017 às 12:15)

Queres ver que a nortada começou em 2017.  Ontem tive a rajada máxima anual, 85 km/h. Houve sítios que tocou nos 100 km/.
@Trovoada extreme weather se morasses
cá passavas mal então.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Jul 2017 às 12:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Queres ver que a nortada começou em 2017.  Ontem tive a rajada máxima anual, 85 km/h. Houve sítios que tocou nos 100 km/.
> @Trovoada extreme weather se morasses
> cá passavas mal então.



Então tu es o pai do vento é normal que tenhas muita nortada aí  !


----------



## Snifa (11 Jul 2017 às 13:12)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Então tu es o pai do vento é normal que tenhas muita nortada aí !



E tu és o Pai do calor?  

Por exemplo, aqui no Minho e Douro Litoral, somos os pais e as mães da chuva..

Acho que não tens a noção da zona onde vives, e queres ter extremos de qualquer maneira, seja de Primavera, Verão, Outono, Inverno..


----------



## criz0r (11 Jul 2017 às 13:17)

Sem me querer alongar muito, até porque este tópico já está cheio disto, posso afirmar que o mês de Julho pelo menos na minha zona de residência é sempre assim, Nortada agressiva, inclusive alguns dias com chuva e algum frio à noite.

Por esta mesma razão é que para mim o ano transacto foi uma anormalidade, não me recordo tirando 2016 de um ano que não tenho chovido bem e reforço *Chover bem em Julho.* 

Não é por acaso que os turistas e residentes tanto se queixam da Costa da Caparica quando tiram férias neste mês, mal conseguem estender a toalha no chão e as próprias correntes marítimas deixam a água "gelada".

Portanto e em suma, mês de Julho para mim sem Nortada e frio é algo anormal.


----------



## remember (11 Jul 2017 às 13:35)

Boas, já não é a primeira vez que assisto a discussões deste tipo por aqui... E para ser sincero, não concordo com algumas coisas que o Trovoada extreme weather tem dito, mas desta vez acho exagerado, acho que estão a exagerar quanto à situação e quanto a outras situações passadas, o mesmo. O membro em questão apenas queria um pouco mais de calor, nada mais...

Tenho-me abstido do fórum, mesmo por isso, porque não há muito para relatar, os dias têm estado "amenos", outros um pouco mais frios para a época e como tal, prefiro abster-me de dizer algo, pois alguém vai cair-me em cima, se sou maluco por extremos? Não, não sou, apenas tenho achado os dias um pouco mais frescos que o normal, se me lembro de anos assim?

Sim lembro e é normal que tal aconteça, por causa da referida nortada... agora pensemos que de certa forma, da mesma forma que é legitimo que peçam chuva e trovoadas de inverno, também o é quando o membro o pede, mas para calor, estamos na época do calor e como tal é normal que haja vagas de calor, senão não seria Verão!!

Preocupa-me mais ainda ver moderadores ou seja lá o que for a "puxar" ainda mais e às vezes até com tons irónicos, em vez de tentarem "amenizar" as coisas, mas isso parte ou resulta do pensamento e da consciência de cada um, desculpem o testamento...


----------



## Snifa (11 Jul 2017 às 13:48)

remember disse:


> O membro em questão apenas queria um pouco mais de calor, nada mais...



Não, o membro em questão quer MUITO mais calor...essa é que é a diferença...

Não tenho nada contra quem gosta de extremos, mas também convém haver algum  bom senso, e já agora conhecer um pouco melhor a realidade do local onde vive.Se aprecia ou deseja  muito calor, pode sempre ( por exemplo)  dar um volta pelo Alentejo a meio da tarde, num dia muito quente.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Jul 2017 às 13:52)

Snifa disse:


> Não, o membro em questão quer MUITO mais calor...essa é que é a diferença...
> 
> Não tenho nada contra quem gosta de extremos, mas também convém haver algum  bom senso, e já agora conhecer um pouco melhor a realidade do local onde vive.Se aprecia ou deseja  muito calor, pode sempre ( por exemplo)  dar um volta pelo Alentejo a meio da tarde, num dia muito quente.




Vamos acabar com a discussão , só pedia um pouco mais de calor mas enfim ...


----------



## remember (11 Jul 2017 às 13:58)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Vamos acabar com a discussão , só pedia um pouco mais de calor mas enfim ...



Tal como tinha dito anteriormente, a meteorologia têm destas coisas e não se pode agradar a cada um... Apenas acho que têm que se respeitar a opinião dos outros, mesmo que seja descabida, porque é isso que nos diferencia, a maneira de agir e pensar.


----------



## Dan (11 Jul 2017 às 13:58)

Apenas parece um pouco estranho haver queixas de tempo fresco num ano que tem tido meses consecutivos de valores bem acima do normal. Junho foi um dos mais quentes desde que há registos e mesmo este "fresco" julho já vai com anomalia positiva nas máximas, pelo menos por aqui.


----------



## rozzo (11 Jul 2017 às 14:09)

Já agora, para no meio desta discussão de gostos, ter alguma informação mais instrutiva... 

Utilizando uma ferramenta no WeatherOnline com os dados disponíveis no site desde 1996, que apesar de não serem os suficientes para uma normal climatológica, pelo menos permitem obter médias ou climatologias até ao presente (por comparação com as normais do IPMA que utilizam o período 1981-2010), ficam alguns dados relativos a algumas dessas variáveis que referimos nesta discussão, em particular para o mês de Julho:

- Julho é o mês com média do vento mais elevada em Lisboa (15.2 km/h)
- Julho é o mês com o menor número de dias de precipitação e com a menor média de precipitação (1.3 dias e 3.6mm)
- Julho é o 2º mês com a temperatura média mais elevada (tanto em máximas, como mínimas)








Discussões aparte, é uma ferramenta interessante, pode-se encontrar no separador "Climate", e depois "Climate Robot", dentro de cada localidade, no site Weatheronline.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jul 2017 às 14:14)

remember disse:


> Boas, já não é a primeira vez que assisto a discussões deste tipo por aqui... E para ser sincero, não concordo com algumas coisas que o Trovoada extreme weather tem dito, mas desta vez acho exagerado, acho que estão a exagerar quanto à situação e quanto a outras situações passadas, o mesmo. O membro em questão apenas queria um pouco mais de calor, nada mais...
> 
> Tenho-me abstido do fórum, mesmo por isso, porque não há muito para relatar, os dias têm estado "amenos", outros um pouco mais frios para a época e como tal, prefiro abster-me de dizer algo, pois alguém vai cair-me em cima, se sou maluco por extremos? Não, não sou, apenas tenho achado os dias um pouco mais frescos que o normal, se me lembro de anos assim?
> 
> ...


Concordo com tudo! Reação algo exagerada dos moderadores e de alguns membros...


----------



## dahon (11 Jul 2017 às 14:48)

Acho se está a fazer uma tempestade num copo de água.(A falta de tempestades é tanta que temos de fazer uma num copo).
Agora mais a sério, há membros deste forum, e muito bem, que estão a mostrar ao @Trovoada extreme weather que o que ele deseja não é muito compatível com a sua localização. Não vejo nada de mal nisto.
Eu só critico o que está a negrito, dizer que o verão tem sido fraco e incluir na mesma frase "só houve AQUELA onda de calor", acho que não é muito correcto.
Quanto ao gosto que ele tem ou não(já estou um pouco perdido quanto aos seu gostos) por temperaturas extremas isso acho que já não é criticável daí eu o aconselhar a dar uns passeios nas regiões do interior.



Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Vamos esperar pela ultima semana de julho* até a data tem sido muito fraco este verão , só houve aquela onda de calor a meados de junho de resto tem sido muito fraco para já . *


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Jul 2017 às 14:51)

Mas será que só eu é que recebi mails do IPMA que diziam, entre outras coisas, o seguinte?

*"Em Portugal continental a primavera 2017, definida pelos meses de março, abril e maio, foi muito quente e muito seca (ver figura). Esta foi a 3ª primavera mais quente desde 1931, depois de 1997 (16,47°C) e 2011 (15,85°C), sendo a temperatura média no trimestre de 15.64°C, superior em +2,04°C ao valor normal."

"O mês de junho de 2017 em Portugal continental foi extremamente quente e seco. Este foi o 3º mês de junho mais quente desde 1931, depois de 2004 (23.25°C) e 2005 (22.81°C). O valor médio da temperatura média do ar foi de 22.34°C, +2.92 °C acima do valor normal."*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (11 Jul 2017 às 15:45)

Eu compreendo o que o nosso amigo Trovoada refere...
Ainda na semana passada fiz uma patuscada para amigos em casa e no final tivemos de mudar a mesa do quintal para a garagem... não se parava com o frio... e quando a nortada sopra até "corta". Obviamente que para quem esteja no interior é surpreendente, mas é verdade.
Acho que basta mencionar as localizações de cada um e as dúvidas dissipam-se... assim de fácil.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jul 2017 às 15:49)

Sinceramente não estou a entender a gigantesca tempestade num copo de água que este tópico se tornou apenas porque foi chamada a atenção ao Trovoada weather pelo cariz dos seus posts e a sua repetição constante. As correções e conselhos que lhe foram dados foram construtivos e não de índole defensiva ou mesmo ofensiva.

Não há qualquer razão para o tópico se ter tornado na discussão que se tornou, desde teorias da conspiração até outro tipo de ofensas. Dito isto, é melhor que a discussão sobre o assunto acabe aqui, porque vamos todos andar em círculos por razão nenhuma. O tópico vai ser devidamente limpo também de algumas das mensagens. Chega.


----------



## remember (11 Jul 2017 às 16:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sinceramente não estou a entender a gigantesca tempestade num copo de água que este tópico se tornou apenas porque foi chamada a atenção ao Trovoada weather pelo cariz dos seus posts e a sua repetição constante. As correções e conselhos que lhe foram dados foram construtivos e não de índole defensiva ou mesmo ofensiva.
> 
> Não há qualquer razão para o tópico se ter tornado na discussão que se tornou, desde teorias da conspiração até outro tipo de ofensas. Dito isto, é melhor que a discussão sobre o assunto acabe aqui, porque vamos todos andar em círculos por razão nenhuma. O tópico vai ser devidamente limpo também de algumas das mensagens. Chega.



Também para terminar, porque este tópico têm sempre muitas especulações e já não é a primeira vez que assisto a discussões, porque não se sabe chamar a atenção ou porque se entra no campo da ofensa... ou até mesmo do gozo, é para isso que alerto... Nada mais, há maneiras e maneiras de abordar as pessoas, se eu ou qualquer membro têm uma ideia diferente de todos (ou de quase todos) os outros não é por isso que se goza ou se faz troça da situação... 
Para mim, assunto encerrado


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Jul 2017 às 16:16)

Podem parar de discutir  !


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Jul 2017 às 16:19)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Podem parar de discutir  !


Já está tudo bem. Começa é a ter mais cuidado na forma como expressas a tua opinião.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2017 às 16:21)

remember disse:


> Também para terminar, porque este tópico têm sempre muitas especulações e já não é a primeira vez que assisto a discussões, porque não se sabe chamar a atenção ou porque se entra no campo da ofensa... ou até mesmo do gozo, é para isso que alerto... Nada mais, há maneiras e maneiras de abordar as pessoas, se eu ou qualquer membro têm uma ideia diferente de todos (ou de quase todos) os outros não é por isso que se goza ou se faz troça da situação...
> Para mim, assunto encerrado


Acho que a principal causa de metade das discussões aqui é o facto de alguns membros gozarem com aquilo que outros dizem. Acho que isso era completamente desnecessário. Há alguns que pensam que são mais que os outros, e ás vezes é também por viverem em determinadas regiões onde se pensa que o tempo é melhor e mais interessante que noutras regiões que são assim, e também parece que tentam meter inveja. Posso estar enganado, mas ás vezes é o que me parece. Fico-me por aqui!


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Jul 2017 às 17:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Acho que a principal causa de metade das discussões aqui é o facto de alguns membros gozarem com aquilo que outros dizem. Acho que isso era completamente desnecessário. Há alguns que pensam que são mais que os outros, e ás vezes é também por viverem em determinadas regiões onde se pensa que o tempo é melhor e mais interessante que noutras regiões e ás vezes parece que tentam meter inveja. Posso estar enganado, mas ás vezes é o que me parece. Fico-me por aqui!


Concordo contigo a 100%.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2017 às 17:09)

António josé Sales disse:


> Concordo contigo a 100%.


Acho que não há dúvidas para isso! Nessas coisas é que se devia reparar e não nos erros dos outros.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Jul 2017 às 17:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Acho que a principal causa de metade das discussões aqui é o facto de alguns membros gozarem com aquilo que outros dizem. Acho que isso era completamente desnecessário. Há alguns que pensam que são mais que os outros, e ás vezes é também por viverem em determinadas regiões onde se pensa que o tempo é melhor e mais interessante que noutras regiões que são assim, e também parece que tentam meter inveja. Posso estar enganado, mas ás vezes é o que me parece. Fico-me por aqui!


Concordo contigo! ainda há uns meses debatemos isso e referi esse ponto de vista, ou seja que alguns se " gabarem" porque pensam que vivem num tipo de clima melhor que os restantes e tentam " passar" essa mensagem de inveja para os outros e quem o faz são quase sempre os mesmos, mas não vou referir nomes como é óbvio.
Quem vive no litoral queixa-se da nortada e do " fresco"  e quem vive no interior queixa-se do calor e das barragens já quase sem água.
Em suma, este clima é impossível de agradar a todos.
Quem vive no interior é quase um " insulto meteorológico" desejar bastante calor todos os Verões, esse está mais do que garantido, e a tendência será cada vez mais essa.
E para terminar, penso que outro aspecto a ter em conta são as temperaturas elevadas que temos tido nos últimos anos, ou seja como a fasquia já está tão elevada parece que os 25ºc ou os 26ºc em Julho são " frescos e anormais" , quando na verdade ainda não o são.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Jul 2017 às 17:55)

Discutir sobre o tempo é um bocado inútil. Nunca, como em quase tudo na vida, é possível estarmos todos contentes. Só há uma coisa que me faz confusão, é pessoas queixarem-se com a falta daquilo que os números desmentem. Tivemos uma primavera muito quente e um Junho muito quente. Quanto a Julho ainda nem a meio vamos. Isto não é uma questão de opinião, são factos. Não sou eu a dizer, é o IPMA. Viver no litoral e queixar-se de nortada faz tanto sentido quanto eu viver em Viseu e queixar-me do calor no verão e do frio no Inverno. Viseu é quente no Verão e tendencialmente frio no Inverno. É um facto. De que vale eu dizer que está muito calor todos os dias em que estiver muito calor em Viseu? Se este calor não me for suportável, é melhor mudar de lugar. Se o queixar-me baixasse a temperatura ainda me dava a esse trabalho mas parece que não resulta, portanto, como dizia o outro: 'ai aguenta, aguenta.'
P.S: passei a tarde na rua e estava bastante quente.


----------



## criz0r (11 Jul 2017 às 18:05)

A isso chama-se senso comum, obviamente que um "Meteolouco"  tem sempre o bichinho de algo que chegue ao extremo a nível de fenómenos climáticos

Compete a cada um, saber/conhecer/distinguir o clima ou micro-clima de cada região e aceitar o que os "Deuses" da Meteorologia nos reservam. Eu não tenho uma grande relação com o calor, muito menos com 40ºC +, mas também me sabe bem ter dias com 34ºC ou 35ºC para fazer praia e umas churrascadas à noite.

O problema é quando nos queixamos diariamente que o clima mudou, e que vão estar 40ºC em Lisboa e que vai estar um grande bafo e de repente... já se queixam da Nortada e dos 25ºC. Haja coerência .

Anyways, @Trovoada extreme weather , espero que continues a participar e a dar o teu contributo neste Fórum, porque todos nós Séniores,Juniores,Benjamis whatever aprendemos todos os dias uns com os outros.

E vamos todos agora ao nosso foco principal  .


----------



## rozzo (11 Jul 2017 às 18:18)

Sim, mais uma vez pedimos para avançar. O tema já foi discutido, esclarecido, as coisas que tinham que ser resolvidas e que passavam o razoável foram tratadas, e tudo sanado! 
Portanto, digamos que não faz muito sentido estarmos agora aqui todos a discutir sobre a discussão! 

Lembrem-se da queixa ainda ontem sobre o conteúdo deste tópico. Assim, desde o "resolver" há umas horas até aqui já vai mais um rol de mensagens sobre o mesmo... Adiante pessoal! 
Bom seguimento a todos! 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Jul 2017 às 18:32)

Davidmpb disse:


> Concordo contigo! ainda há uns meses debatemos isso e referi esse ponto de vista, ou seja que alguns se " gabarem" porque pensam que vivem num tipo de clima melhor que os restantes e tentam " passar" essa mensagem de inveja para os outros e quem o faz são quase sempre os mesmos, mas não vou referir nomes como é óbvio.
> Quem vive no litoral queixa-se da nortada e do " fresco"  e quem vive no interior queixa-se do calor e das barragens já quase sem água.
> Em suma, este clima é impossível de agradar a todos.
> Quem vive no interior é quase um " insulto meteorológico" desejar bastante calor todos os Verões, esse está mais do que garantido, e a tendência será cada vez mais essa.
> E para terminar, penso que outro aspecto a ter em conta são as temperaturas elevadas que temos tido nos últimos anos, ou seja como a fasquia já está tão elevada parece que os 25ºc ou os 26ºc em Julho são " frescos e anormais" , quando na verdade ainda não o são.


Para finalizar! Essa tentativa de invejar os outros, é uma tentativa falhada... pode chover menos e pode estar mais calor, mas jamais trocaria o meu Alentejo por outra zona qualquer!  Felizmente, aqui também temos de tudo um pouco.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Jul 2017 às 19:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Para finalizar! Essa tentativa de invejar os outros, é uma tentativa falhada...


Para bom entendedor meia palavra basta... a quem servir a carapuça que a use...


----------



## Agreste (11 Jul 2017 às 19:29)

a vaga de calor ainda não entrou e já temos lguares perto dos 38ºC... amanhã andam nos 43ºC-44ºC.


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Jul 2017 às 20:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Acho que não há dúvidas para isso! Nessas coisas é que se devia reparar e não nos erros dos outros.


Nem mais


----------



## irpsit (11 Jul 2017 às 20:27)

Entretanto coloco só a observacao incrivel de Ahvaz, Irao. Vale a pena ir seguindo no Wunderground!!!
http://www.accuweather.com/pt/ir/ahvaz/210047/weather-forecast/210047
44ºC e céu encoberto. A máxima foi de 53ºC e há uns dias foi de 54ºC, muito perto do recorde mundial.

Na California também se atinge 50ºC. Está a ser um verao tostado no hemisfério norte.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Jul 2017 às 20:37)

irpsit disse:


> Entretanto coloco só a observacao incrivel de Ahvaz, Irao. Vale a pena ir seguindo no Wunderground!!!
> http://www.accuweather.com/pt/ir/ahvaz/210047/weather-forecast/210047
> 44ºC e céu encoberto. A máxima foi de 53ºC e há uns dias foi de 54ºC, muito perto do recorde mundial.
> 
> Na California também se atinge 50ºC. Está a ser um verao tostado no hemisfério norte.



O irão todos os anos tem sempre temperaturas acima dos 50 graus aquilo lá é uma tosta !


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Jul 2017 às 10:46)

Snifa disse:


> Por exemplo, aqui no Minho e Douro Litoral, somos os pais e as mães da chuva..


Sim e já agora também são os irmãos, os cunhados, as tias, os sogros, os primos, as primas, as madrastas da chuva e por aí fora...


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Jul 2017 às 00:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Para dia de amanhã as mínimas altas vão dar um bom contributo para máximas escaldantes. Espero que não traga problemas para populações e bens.


Infelizmente, a probabilidade desses problemas acontecerem é muito alta. O que me preocupa são os idosos que vivem nas aldeias do interior sul. Bem podem estar habituados a este tipo de eventos, mas ninguém merece este calor extremo...


----------



## Mike26 (13 Jul 2017 às 16:19)

Todos os verões costumo passar uma semana em Julho e outra em Agosto num monte alentejano alguns kms a norte de Reguengos de Monsaraz. Este ano até passei por lá naquela semana de Junho em que também passou pelo país uma vaga de calor brutal (em que ocorreu o incêndio de Pedrógão) e a estação IPMA de Reguengos no dia mais quente registou uma temperatura máxima de cerca de *42,3ºC* se não estou em erro. Moro perto do litoral sintrense e só posso dizer que a sensação de passar por temperaturas dessas no interior do país é uma coisa incrivelmente desconfortável, estar na rua é um autêntico martírio. Se há algo com o qual me solidarizo é com a malta que mora mesmo nestas zonas e tem de passar por isto no Verão. Ninguém merece um calor destes.

Resumo disto tudo: antigamente queixava-me quando a nortada na minha zona todos os verões nunca deixava a temperatura subir consideravelmente para poder passar uns ótimos dias na praia. Agora nos dias de hoje, só abençôo essa bendita ventania que ajuda a refrescar (e bem!) todo o litoral a norte de Lisboa  é um alívio ter essa espécie de limitador no Verão que impede o ar de alcançar temperaturas tão elevadas.

P.S.: Malta, atenção que não estou com isto a querer invejar alguém relativamente ao clima da sua zona. A minha intenção é apenas deixar o meu testemunho no que toca àquilo que custa passar pelos extremos do interior do país no Verão. Quem nunca passou por tal, acredite que só pode agradecer por isso.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Jul 2017 às 16:25)

Mike26 disse:


> Todos os verões costumo passar uma semana em Julho e outra em Agosto num monte alentejano alguns kms a norte de Reguengos de Monsaraz. Este ano até passei por lá naquela semana de Junho em que também passou pelo país uma vaga de calor brutal (em que ocorreu o incêndio de Pedrógão) e a estação IPMA de Reguengos no dia mais quente registou uma temperatura máxima de cerca de *42,3ºC* se não estou em erro. Moro perto do litoral sintrense e só posso dizer que a sensação de passar por temperaturas dessas no interior do país é uma coisa incrivelmente desconfortável, estar na rua é um autêntico martírio. Se há algo com o qual me solidarizo é com a malta que mora mesmo nestas zonas e tem de passar por isto no Verão. Ninguém merece um calor destes.
> 
> Resumo disto tudo: antigamente queixava-me quando a nortada na minha zona todos os verões nunca deixava a temperatura subir consideravelmente para poder passar uns ótimos dias na praia. Agora nos dias de hoje, só abençôo essa bendita ventania que ajuda a refrescar (e bem!) todo o litoral a norte de Lisboa  é um alívio ter essa espécie de limitador no Verão que impede o ar de alcançar temperaturas tão elevadas.
> 
> P.S.: Malta, atenção que não estou com isto a querer invejar alguém relativamente ao clima da sua zona. A minha intenção é apenas deixar o meu testemunho no que toca àquilo que custa passar pelos extremos do interior do país no Verão. Quem nunca passou por tal, acredite que só pode agradecer por isso.


Sim, ao contrário de alguns, dá perfeitamente para perceber que não estás a tentar invejar e mesmo se estivesses não tinhas grande sucesso.  O mau de viver na região sul no verão é este, sempre foi e será sempre daqui para a frente, aparecem estas ondas de calor muito extremas porque de resto, as temperaturas antes desta loucura apesar de serem acima dos 30ºC eram excelentes. Temperaturas baixas no verão e ventanias, dispenso, já presenciei várias vezes isso na costa oeste e detestei. Gosto do frio e da chuva e realmente tenho muitas saudades, mas esta é a altura normal para o calor, o que não é normal aqui são estas temperaturas de momento e a seca extrema que estamos a atravessar. Resta-nos agora, aguentar e rezar para que o próximo outono/inverno compensem estes anos terríveis que temos passado, tanto no sentido da seca como do calor.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Jul 2017 às 16:55)

Mike26 disse:


> Todos os verões costumo passar uma semana em Julho e outra em Agosto num monte alentejano alguns kms a norte de Reguengos de Monsaraz. Este ano até passei por lá naquela semana de Junho em que também passou pelo país uma vaga de calor brutal (em que ocorreu o incêndio de Pedrógão) e a estação IPMA de Reguengos no dia mais quente registou uma temperatura máxima de cerca de *42,3ºC* se não estou em erro. Moro perto do litoral sintrense e só posso dizer que a sensação de passar por temperaturas dessas no interior do país é uma coisa incrivelmente desconfortável, estar na rua é um autêntico martírio. Se há algo com o qual me solidarizo é com a malta que mora mesmo nestas zonas e tem de passar por isto no Verão. Ninguém merece um calor destes.
> 
> Resumo disto tudo: antigamente queixava-me quando a nortada na minha zona todos os verões nunca deixava a temperatura subir consideravelmente para poder passar uns ótimos dias na praia. Agora nos dias de hoje, só abençôo essa bendita ventania que ajuda a refrescar (e bem!) todo o litoral a norte de Lisboa  é um alívio ter essa espécie de limitador no Verão que impede o ar de alcançar temperaturas tão elevadas.
> 
> P.S.: Malta, atenção que não estou com isto a querer invejar alguém relativamente ao clima da sua zona. A minha intenção é apenas deixar o meu testemunho no que toca àquilo que custa passar pelos extremos do interior do país no Verão. Quem nunca passou por tal, acredite que só pode agradecer por isso.


Algumas pessoas pensam que 25ºc e nortada não é bom para a praia e acham que 40 e tal graus é que é bom... estão redondamente enganadas, aí á uns anos anos fui a Badajoz e apanhei lá 45ºc, era penoso andar na rua, bastaram 2 minutos a andar e já estava a suar por todo o lado, nestes dias assim só se está bem é em casa no escuro.


----------



## criz0r (13 Jul 2017 às 16:59)

Davidmpb disse:


> Algumas pessoas pensam que 25ºc e nortada não é bom para a praia e acham que 40 e tal graus é que é bom... estão redondamente enganadas, aí á uns anos anos fui a Badajoz e apanhei lá 45ºc, era penoso andar na rua, bastaram 2 minutos a andar e já estava a suar por todo o lado, nestes dias assim só se está bem é em casa no escuro.



A 1ª e única vez que estive em Badajoz, já foi há uns largos anos e na altura no centro da cidade estavam 43ºC. É demasiadamente horrível e perigoso fazer seja o que for na rua com essa temperatura.


----------



## trepkos (13 Jul 2017 às 17:03)

criz0r disse:


> A 1ª e única vez que estive em Badajoz, já foi há uns largos anos e na altura no centro da cidade estavam 43ºC. É demasiadamente horrível e perigoso fazer seja o que for na rua com essa temperatura.



Não precisas de ir a Badajoz ou Mérida, basta vires a Évora.

Aliás, eu deixei de ir a Mérida de Verão, é demasiado horrível.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jul 2017 às 17:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Algumas pessoas pensam que 25ºc e nortada não é bom para a praia e acham que 40 e tal graus é que é bom... estão redondamente enganadas



Isto tem apenas a ver com o facto de assim a praia estar mais garantida que em "dias normais", dias que existam 40ºC graus no interior normalmente são constituídos por dias com fluxo de leste no litoral, logo vem o bafo do interior até ao mar, isso permite fazer praia de forma agradável em todo o litoral oeste ao contrario se estiverem 50 km/h de NW e por vezes até nublado ou nevoeiro essencialmente nas praias da zona de Sintra. O Algarve tem a fama que tem exactamente por causa da nortada, caso não existisse o Algarve seria uma zona como qualquer outra do país.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2017 às 18:42)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isto tem apenas a ver com o facto de assim a praia estar mais garantida que em "dias normais", dias que existam 40ºC graus no interior normalmente são constituídos por dias com fluxo de leste no litoral, logo vem o bafo do interior até ao mar, isso permite fazer praia de forma agradável em todo o litoral oeste ao contrario se estiverem 50 km/h de NW e por vezes até nublado ou nevoeiro essencialmente nas praias da zona de Sintra. O Algarve tem a fama que tem exactamente por causa da nortada, caso não existisse o Algarve seria uma zona como qualquer outra do país.



Falando na nossa zona.
O Cabo da Roca/Serra de Sintra são um limite climático brutal nos concelhos de Cascais e Sintra.
A norte do Cabo da Roca, litoral sintrense, há sempre menos vento, menos calor, maior nebulosidade, e elevado numero de dias nublado ou nevoeiro.
A sul do mesmo, já é literalmente oposto.
Há também muita gente que generaliza a intensidade da nortada de uma ponta a outra do país, isso está longe de ser assim.


----------



## cookie (13 Jul 2017 às 19:33)

trepkos disse:


> Não precisas de ir a Badajoz ou Mérida, basta vires a Évora.
> 
> Aliás, eu deixei de ir a Mérida de Verão, é demasiado horrível.


Na aldeia do meu pai que pertence à "terra quente transmontana", com alguma frequência os termómetros chegam aos 45 graus. 

Com 41 graus de máxima para Mirandela, muito provavelmente hoje na aldeia os termómetros terão atingido os 43/44 graus.

Essa também é uma realidade no interior norte.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jul 2017 às 20:02)

UI 47,3ºC em Montoro, foi por um triz. 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=&l=5361X&w=1&datos=img&f=


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Jul 2017 às 20:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> UI 47,3ºC em Montoro, foi por um triz.
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=&l=5361X&w=1&datos=img&f=




Ui por uma décima , o nosso recorde continua intacto !


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Jul 2017 às 00:32)

criz0r disse:


> Incrível, a população de Amareleja deve trabalhar e dormir dentro de uma piscina. Mesmo estando habituados é demais.



Infelizmente não há piscina na Amareleja. Claro que os Amarelejenses podem sempre fazer 26 km e vir dar um mergulho na piscina de Moura, mas além do sacrifício de andar nestas estradas com temperaturas de 45ºC (nem o A/C nos vale...), o próprio calor na piscina, mesmo à sombra, é sufocante. Em suma, está-se melhor em casa com tudo fechado. Sair só à noite, mas mesmo agora (praticamente meia noite e meia) a temperatura anda próximo dos 30ºC. Este fim de semana são as Festas de Nossa Senhora do Carmo em Moura e há quem diga que festa sem calor não é festa... Mas será que é preciso tanto calor? Por mim, fico em casa todo o dia, qual morcego, com tudo bem fechado e escuro (claro que isto é mentira, pois tenho que ir trabalhar durante o dia...). Sr Calor, faça o favor de se retirar pois parece-me que percebe pouco de etiqueta e quando aparece, abusa da estadia!


----------



## criz0r (14 Jul 2017 às 00:46)

@Prof BioGeo as típicas habitações alentejanas, podem de certo modo aliviar um pouco a sensação térmica.  O problema, é que quando se chegam a estes números estapafúrdios de 46ºC o cenário muda logo de figura.
A minha casa de família no Alto Alentejo é precisamente assim, mas quando chegamos a estes extremos nem o fresquinho lá dentro resiste.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Jul 2017 às 00:52)

criz0r disse:


> @Prof BioGeo as típicas habitações alentejanas, podem de certo modo aliviar um pouco a sensação térmica.  O problema, é que quando se chegam a estes números estapafúrdios de 46ºC o cenário muda logo de figura.
> A minha casa de família no Alto Alentejo é precisamente assim, mas quando chegamos a estes extremos nem o fresquinho lá dentro resiste.


Tive 46ºC, e até houve pessoas que registaram aqui dentro da vila, 47ºC com o termómetro do carro, em movimento. Mesmo assim, o rés do chão de minha casa continua fresco, o pior é mesmo o 1º andar que está um forno mas isso é normal também devido à proximidade do telhado.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Jul 2017 às 00:54)

criz0r disse:


> @Prof BioGeo as típicas habitações alentejanas, podem de certo modo aliviar um pouco a sensação térmica.  O problema, é que quando se chegam a estes números estapafúrdios de 46ºC o cenário muda logo de figura.
> A minha casa de família no Alto Alentejo é precisamente assim, mas quando chegamos a estes extremos nem o fresquinho lá dentro resiste.


O problema não são só as temperaturas diurnas, mas sim as nocturnas se as noites fossem mais frescas as casas arrefeciam mais, aqui posso não ter temperaturas de 42ºc, mas tenho temperaturas mínimas de ás vezes quase 30ºc, certos sítios da Alentejo principalmente as camaras municipais mudam o horário no verão para os trabalhadores, inicia-se ás 5 da manhã e ás 13h, o serviço está feito, precisamente para fugir do calor.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (14 Jul 2017 às 01:01)

Muito calor hoje (ontem) em Viseu,apesar de não ter estado muito exposta a ele. Fui fazer umas compras ao Palácio do Gelo. Lá dentro não se estava mal mas mesmo assim, não comprem roupa em dias de muito calor. Não há ar condicionado que resista ao veste e despe. Por esta hora já corre uma brisa relativamente agradável.


----------



## cookie (14 Jul 2017 às 09:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> O problema não são só as temperaturas diurnas, mas sim as nocturnas se as noites fossem mais frescas as casas arrefeciam mais, aqui posso não ter temperaturas de 42ºc, mas tenho temperaturas mínimas de ás vezes quase 30ºc, certos sítios da Alentejo principalmente as camaras municipais mudam o horário no verão para os trabalhadores, inicia-se ás 5 da manhã e ás 13h, o serviço está feito, precisamente para fugir do calor.


Há uns anos estive uns tempos em granada (Espanha) a estudar e era precisamente isso que acontecia. Os funcionários que trabalhavam na rua começavam às 5:00 a trabalhar, de tarde não se podia... Até nós dormíamos a "siesta"! Era realmente mais forte que nós...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (14 Jul 2017 às 13:27)

alguém sabe o que esta a provocar os ecos nos radares


----------



## rozzo (14 Jul 2017 às 14:12)

camrov8 disse:


> alguém sabe o que esta a provocar os ecos nos radares



São frequentes esses ecos quando há inversão térmica.

Obviamente não sei dizer se será mesmo isso ou não, mas é uma hipótese razoável, visto haver certamente uma marcada inversão térmica sobre o mar. Temos ar fresco perto da superfície e ar muito mais quente a ser transportado por cima vindo da península.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jul 2017 às 20:13)

O ecm continua a insistir em outra onda de calor extrema a partir de dia 23 de julho , sendo assim o litoral poderia vir a bater recordes de temperaturas !


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jul 2017 às 21:44)

rozzo disse:


> São frequentes esses ecos quando há inversão térmica.
> 
> Obviamente não sei dizer se será mesmo isso ou não, mas é uma hipótese razoável, visto haver certamente uma marcada inversão térmica sobre o mar. Temos ar fresco perto da superfície e ar muito mais quente a ser transportado por cima vindo da península.


Será que a poeira pode ter influência no radar?


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jul 2017 às 21:50)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O ecm continua a insistir em outra onda de calor extrema a partir de dia 23 de julho , sendo assim o litoral poderia vir a bater recordes de temperaturas !



Trovoada, estás louquinho para apanhar um calor de bater recordes. Acho, que todos ficamos em pulgas quando é para bater recordes.

Eu, prefiro calor agora em Julho e Agosto, do que estar em Outubro e a bater recordes. A ver, se Faro ainda apanha uma nortada de jeito para bater o recorde de Julho.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Jul 2017 às 21:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Trovoada, estás louquinho para apanhar um calor de bater recordes. Acho, que todos ficamos em pulgas quando é para bater recordes.
> 
> Eu, prefiro calor agora em Julho e Agosto, do que estar em Outubro e a bater recordes. A ver, se Faro ainda apanha uma nortada de jeito para bater o recorde de Julho.



Mas pelo ecm para dia 23 é vento de leste e não nortada , mas se vier aí uma nortada de jeito tu bates o recorde de julho , agora se vier vento de leste eu bato o recorde de julho !


----------



## rozzo (14 Jul 2017 às 22:35)

Tiagolco disse:


> Será que a poeira pode ter influência no radar?



Dependerá do tamanho das partículas.

Se fosse areia mesmo (grãos), como numa tempestade de areia, certamente.
O tipo de poeiras que está em suspensão em altitude nestas situações suponho que seja bastante mais pequeno e é possível que não tenha a dimensão mínima para ser "visto" no radar. Na verdade não me lembro de ver assinaturas no radar destas poeiras que nos atingem... Mas posso estar enganado ou a esquecer-me de já termos falado nisto no fórum.

Seja como for, era necessário saber as especificações de cada um dos radares, para ter a noção do tamanho necessário para ser "visto" em cada um, e depois investigar um pouco sobre as poeiras que nos afectam. Pode ser uma pesquisa didática.


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2017 às 01:13)

Era desta que nevava decentemente nos pontos mais altos de todas as ilhas 






Ainda não consegui apanhar uma saída do CFS que modele um furacão severo para os Açores. Algum dia, algum dia


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jul 2017 às 16:36)

Orion disse:


> Era desta que nevava decentemente nos pontos mais altos de todas as ilhas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questiono mais porque é que existem modelos que fazem previsões até 6 meses? WTF


----------



## Orion (15 Jul 2017 às 17:55)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Questiono mais porque é que existem modelos que fazem previsões até 6 meses? WTF



No caso não são 6 mas sim 9 meses 

O CFS é o modelo sazonal da NOAA/NCEP e amavelmente disponibilizam os dados ao público. Já ouviste falar sobre previsões sazonais do GFS? Eu também não 

Parece-me ser realista pensar que num futuro não muito longínquo a NOAA, à semelhança dos restantes IM's, começará a restringir o acesso aos dados (e o CFS irá certamente desaparecer como dano colateral). O que seria/será de nós, amadores, sem o GFS e o WRF nos seus atuais moldes? Só se dará o devido valor quando não se puder reaver 

Não perguntaste mas cá deixo a previsão do CFS para o mês que vem.


----------



## Orion (16 Jul 2017 às 17:37)

Um potente ciclone varreu hoje o litoral norte. Felizmente não foram registados danos ou vítimas. Um evento deste tipo é extremamente raro, não tendo gerado chuva ou vento significativo


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Jul 2017 às 19:36)

Ora os modelos metem muito calor a partir de 23 ora metem temperaturas amenas vamos ver como vai ser .


----------



## MSantos (17 Jul 2017 às 15:25)

Orion disse:


> Um potente ciclone varreu hoje o litoral norte. Felizmente não foram registados danos ou vítimas. Um evento deste tipo é extremamente raro, não tendo gerado chuva ou vento significativo



Para evitar dispersar informação publica no tópico apropriado por favor:

*Imagens de satélite interessantes*


----------



## Orion (17 Jul 2017 às 16:43)




----------



## Davidmpb (17 Jul 2017 às 17:43)

Afinal vai chover e eu não sabia. 
Será que ainda vou tirar o guarda-chuva do pó?:


----------



## Orion (19 Jul 2017 às 14:07)

Quem quiser se despedir do antigo GFS mediante a publicação de cenários dantescos ou comparações que o faça agora 

O GFS paralelo tornar-se-á operacional com a saída das 12z.

Se isto for verdade resta saber o que é que acontecerá aos restantes portais. A convergência com o ECMWF acabaria com a maioria dos devaneios.

Novidades aqui:


----------



## criz0r (19 Jul 2017 às 14:36)

Orion disse:


> Quem quiser se despedir do antigo GFS mediante a publicação de cenários dantescos ou comparações que o faça agora
> 
> O GFS paralelo tornar-se-á operacional com a saída das 12z.
> 
> ...



Ahahahah



> GFS needs more than an upgrade! It's so bad !!ECMWF is 100 million light years better than GFS


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (19 Jul 2017 às 14:59)

O gfs continua a insistir em muito calor para a semana a partir de dia 24 !


----------



## criz0r (19 Jul 2017 às 17:58)

Agora em definitivo e já sem a Run paralela,







A run das 12h do GFS, coloca um cenário considerado até "normal" para os extremos que temos tido:






Dia 26 mais "quentinho",











Entretanto, nortada de regresso e bem agressiva nos locais habituais para amanhã,


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2017 às 20:12)

Eu, continuo a ver o GFS como sempre vi, um modelo bastante bom no Verão. A ver, as ondas de calor com intensidade e duração certa.

Esta saída do "novo"  modelo do GFS saiu quase fora da média e saiu com uma saída mais fresca e abaixo da média dos ensembles, é tão boa como o modelo mais antigo ou seja, a variabilidade das saídas vão continuar umas mais quentes outras mais frias. 

A partir de agora, com o novo modelo se não prever os tais 45ºC ou 47ºC, é bom, mas tenham cuidado é que pode fazer essa temperatura e assim o pessoal fica alegre e contente que o modelo já não mostra 45ºC e assim já não é delírio, porque os delírios do GFS aconteceram todos e a temperatura prevista não teve uma margem de erro tão grande como alguns tentam dar a entender.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (19 Jul 2017 às 20:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu, continuo a ver o GFS como sempre vi, um modelo bastante bom no Verão. A ver, as ondas de calor com intensidade e duração certa.
> 
> Esta saída do "novo"  modelo do GFS saiu quase fora da média e saiu com uma saída mais fresca e abaixo da média dos ensembles, é tão boa como o modelo mais antigo ou seja, a variabilidade das saídas vão continuar umas mais quentes outras mais frias.
> 
> A partir de agora, com o novo modelo se não prever os tais 45ºC ou 47ºC, é bom, mas tenham cuidado é que pode fazer essa temperatura e assim o pessoal fica alegre e contente que o modelo já não mostra 45ºC e assim já não é delírio, porque os delírios do GFS aconteceram todos e a temperatura prevista não teve uma margem de erro tão grande como alguns tentam dar a entender.




Hum , parece me que o gfs vai meter delírios novamente , hum....


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (19 Jul 2017 às 23:22)

Esta saída do gfs está a ser quente com temperaturas acima dos 40 graus para a próxima semana , com vento de leste é tramado vai subir muito a temperatura no litoral !


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Jul 2017 às 10:05)

Para a semana pode vir uma vaga de calor histórica para o litoral parece me ... , curioso que o gfs e o ecm estão diferentes em relação ao dia que começa o calor o gfs mete dia 24 e o ecm dia 27 !


----------



## Snifa (20 Jul 2017 às 11:08)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Para a semana pode vir uma vaga de calor histórica para o litoral parece me



Não vejo nada de histórico, vejo algum calor, mas já tivemos situações bem mais quentes..

Para que no litoral se atinjam valores muito elevados ou " históricos" é necessária uma lestada bem marcada e persistente e que contrarie a brisa marítima.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jul 2017 às 11:33)

A vaga de calor no litoral norte já tivemos...
No fim de semana do incêndio de Pedrógão atingi os 40°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jul 2017 às 11:37)

Vagas de calor temos tido nós há meses no interior...
Em Agosto, provavelmente teremos também pelo menos uma.


----------



## MSantos (20 Jul 2017 às 12:54)

Davidmpb disse:


> *Proibido regar jardins, encher piscinas e lavar carros*
> 
> Quinze localidades do Alentejo vão ter de reduzir o consumo urbano de água imediatamente. Com o país numa situação de seca preocupante - principalmente na bacia hidrográfica do Sado -, vai ser obrigatório reduzir a rega dos jardins e hortas, passará a ser proibido encher piscinas e lavar carros, e devem ser encerradas as fontes decorativas nas localidades de Alcácer do Sal, Aljustrel, Alvito, Ferreira do Alentejo, Grândola, Santiago do Cacém, Sines, Viana do Alentejo, Almodôvar, Castro Verde, Redondo, Alandroal, Arraiolos, Arronches e Borba. Autarquias que terão a partir de hoje reuniões com as autoridades do Ambiente para colocar em prática as medidas.
> 
> ...



Se não te importares publica este tipo de informações no tópico apropriado, vamos ajudar a moderação. 

*Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2017*


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Jul 2017 às 12:58)

Lá para dia 25 regressa o calor , mas o calor mais a sério só deve ser no final de julho / início de agosto .


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jul 2017 às 13:04)

MSantos disse:


> Se não te importares publica este tipo de informações no tópico apropriado, vamos ajudar a moderação.
> 
> *Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2017*


Já está, ainda vais tu para a moderação...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (20 Jul 2017 às 15:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> *Proibido regar jardins, encher piscinas e lavar carros*
> 
> Quinze localidades do Alentejo vão ter de reduzir o consumo urbano de água imediatamente. Com o país numa situação de seca preocupante - principalmente na bacia hidrográfica do Sado -, vai ser obrigatório reduzir a rega dos jardins e hortas, passará a ser proibido encher piscinas e lavar carros, e devem ser encerradas as fontes decorativas nas localidades de Alcácer do Sal, Aljustrel, Alvito, Ferreira do Alentejo, Grândola, Santiago do Cacém, Sines, Viana do Alentejo, Almodôvar, Castro Verde, Redondo, Alandroal, Arraiolos, Arronches e Borba. Autarquias que terão a partir de hoje reuniões com as autoridades do Ambiente para colocar em prática as medidas.
> 
> ...



Incrível. Só me lembrei disto...

Do cenário desenhado por este texto ficcional intitulado "Carta de 2070" que me aterrorizou quando era criança e que citei numa redacção da primária. Pelos vistos já esteve mais longe de se vir a tornar realidade, se calhar mais perto de 2020 que de 2070.

"Estamos no ano de 2070, acabo de completar os 50, mas a minha aparência é de alguém de 85. Tenho sérios problemas renais porque bebo pouca água. Creio que me resta pouco tempo de vida. Hoje sou uma das pessoas mais idosas nesta sociedade. Recordo-me de quando tinha 5 anos. Tudo era muito diferente. *Havia árvores nos parques, as casas tinham bonitos jardins e eu podia desfrutar de um duche de cerca de uma hora. Agora, usamos toalhas humedecidas em óleo mineral para limpar a pele. Antes, todas as mulheres mostravam a sua formosa cabeleira. Agora, rapamos a cabeça para a manter limpa sem água. Antigamente, o meu pai lavava o carro com a água que saía de uma mangueira, imagine-se! Hoje, as crianças não acreditam que a água era utilizada dessa forma.* Recordo-me que havia muitos anúncios que diziam CUIDE BEM DA ÁGUA, só que ninguém ligava; pensávamos que a água potável jamais poderia terminar. Agora, todos os rios, barragens, lagoas e mantos aquíferos estão irreversivelmente contaminados ou esgotados. A quantidade de água indicada como ideal para se beber era de oito copos diários por pessoa adulta. Hoje, só posso beber meio copo. A roupa é descartável, o que aumenta imensamente a quantidade de lixo. Tivemos de voltar a usar os poços sépticos (fossas) como no século passado porque as redes de esgoto não são utilizadas por falta de água que justifique o uso. A aparência da população é horrorosa: corpos desfalecidos, enrugados pela desidratação, cheios de chagas causadas pelos raios ultravioletas que não são filtrados pela camada de ozono que desapareceu. Imensos desertos constituem a paisagem que nos rodeia . As infecções gasto-intestinais, enfermidades da pele e das vias urinárias são as principais causas de morte. A industria está paralisada e o desemprego é dramático. As fábricas dessalinizadoras são a principal fonte de emprego e pagam aos funcionários água potável no lugar do salário. Os assaltos por um bidão de água são comuns nas ruas desertas. A comida é 80% sintética. Pelo ressecar da pele, uma jovem de 20 anos está como se tivesse 40. Os cientistas investigam, mas não há solução possível. Não se pode fabricar água, o oxigénio também está degradado por falta de árvores o que diminuiu a capacidade mental das novas gerações. Alterou-se a morfologia dos espermatozóides de muitos indivíduos, como consequência há muitas crianças com insuficiências, mutações e deformações. O governo até nos cobra pelo ar que respiramos: 137 m3 por dia por habitante adulto. Quem não pode pagar é retirado das "zonas ventiladas", dotadas de gigantescos pulmões mecânicos que funcionam com energia solar. A qualidade do ar não é boa, mas pode-se respirar: a esperança média de vida é de 35 anos. Em alguns países ficaram manchas de vegetação nas margens de alguns rios que são fortemente vigiados pelo exercito. A água tornou-se um tesouro mais cobiçado do que o ouro ou os diamantes. Aqui, em troca, não há árvores porque quase nunca chove e, quando isso ocorre, a precipitação é de chuva ácida. As estações do ano foram severamente transformadas pelos testes nucleares e pela industria tóxica do século XX. Na época, advertia-se sobre a necessidade de se cuidar do meio ambiente e ninguém fez caso. Quando a minha filha pede que lhe fale sobre a minha juventude,descrevo como os bosques eram bonitos; falo-lhe da chuva, das flores, de como era agradável tomar banho e poder pescar nos rios e barragens, beber toda a água que quisesse e o quanto saudável era a nossa gente. Ela pergunta-me: "Papá! Porque é que a água acabou?" Então, sinto um nó na garganta; não posso deixar de me sentir culpado porque pertenço à geração que acabou de destruir o meio ambiente ou simplesmente não levou em conta tantos avisos. Agora, os nossos filhos pagam um preço alto e, sinceramente, creio que a vida na Terra não será possível dentro de pouco tempo porque a destruição do meio ambiente chegou a um ponto irreversível. Como gostaria de voltar atrás e fazer com que toda a humanidade compreendesse isto enquanto ainda podíamos fazer algo para salvar o nosso planeta Terra!"
_Texto extraído e adaptado da revista biográfica
"Crônicas de los Tiempos" de Abril de 2002._


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jul 2017 às 15:38)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Incrível. Só me lembrei disto...
> 
> Do cenário desenhado por este texto ficcional intitulado "Carta de 2070" que me aterrorizou quando era criança e que citei numa redacção da primária. Pelos vistos já esteve mais longe de se vir a tornar realidade, se calhar mais perto de 2020 que de 2070.
> 
> ...


Pelo andar da carruagem, poderá vir a ser uma triste realidade infelizmente...


----------



## criz0r (20 Jul 2017 às 15:58)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Incrível. Só me lembrei disto...
> 
> Do cenário desenhado por este texto ficcional intitulado "Carta de 2070" que me aterrorizou quando era criança e que citei numa redacção da primária. Pelos vistos já esteve mais longe de se vir a tornar realidade, se calhar mais perto de 2020 que de 2070.
> 
> ...



Este texto tocou-me. E todos nós amantes da Ciência não ficamos indiferentes a esta carta.
Infelizmente, é o que mais receio quando falamos em Futuro.

Excelente registo @4ESTAÇÕES


----------



## Gongas (22 Jul 2017 às 12:23)

Bem, os próximos dias serão de muito vento com rajadas nas praias!! este mês tem sido muito fraco para quem está de férias...veremos o agosto?


----------



## comentador (22 Jul 2017 às 13:54)

Boa tarde!
Nos últimos dias, as temperaturas mínimas estão muito baixas para esta altura do ano. Este verão está a ser muito variado, faz uns 2 a 3 dias de calor extremo seguido de vários dias com temperaturas baixas e muito vento, um verão destemperado.


----------



## jonas (23 Jul 2017 às 08:32)

Nos próximos dias teremos algum calor acompanhado de nortada principalmente durante a tarde.A nortada incomoda quem está na praia, mas sempre atenua o calor.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Jul 2017 às 09:54)

A nortada vai continuar na faixa ocidental , mas vai começar a aumentar para haver algum calor !


----------



## vitamos (23 Jul 2017 às 11:11)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> A nortada vai continuar na faixa ocidental , mas vai começar a aumentar para haver algum calor !


???


----------



## Snifa (23 Jul 2017 às 13:06)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> *A nortada vai continuar na faixa ocidental , mas vai começar a aumentar para haver algum calor *!



A nortada causa tudo menos calor na faixa costeira ocidental, mas por exemplo na costa do Algarve, as temperaturas sobem bem quando o vento está de Norte no Verão, pois vem de terra e traz por vezes o calor acumulado no Alentejo.

No Verão as temperaturas mais altas  no Algarve ocorrem em situações de vento Norte, na faixa costeira ocidental, ocorrem em situações de vento Leste/NE/SE..


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Jul 2017 às 13:10)

Snifa disse:


> A nortada causa tudo menos calor na faixa costeira ocidental, mas por exemplo na costa do Algarve, as temperaturas sobem bem quando o vento está de Norte no Verão, pois vem de terra e traz por vezes o calor acumulado no Alentejo.
> 
> No Verão as temperaturas mais altas  no Algarve ocorrem em situações de vento Norte, na faixa costeira ocidental, ocorrem em situações de vento Leste/NE/SE..




Este verão  tem havido muita nortada quando sopra até "corta" , mas vai aumentar a temperatura a partir de terça feira , mas  vai continuar a nortada .


----------



## David sf (23 Jul 2017 às 13:30)

Por acaso tenho ideia, empírica, de que este ano os dias de Nortada têm sido em menor quantidade do que é normal. Principalmente durante o mês de junho.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2017 às 13:36)

Sim, este verão até tem sido soft.
Um verão com muita nortada foi por exemplo 2014.


----------



## cookie (23 Jul 2017 às 19:10)

Por estas bandas o mês de junho é o rei da nortada. Efetivamente este ano tal não aconteceu e passou para julho que tem estado com nortada intensa... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Jul 2017 às 13:55)

Eu acredito que venha uma onda de calor em agosto com vento de leste !


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Jul 2017 às 14:01)

Eu acredito que no inverno há-de vir frio.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Jul 2017 às 14:03)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu acredito que no inverno há-de vir frio.




Isso há de vir de certeza !


----------



## Snifa (24 Jul 2017 às 14:13)

Na minha opinião, Agosto poderá ter uma onda de calor ou não, e digo mais, irá ter dias mais quentes que outros, e até poderá chover ( chuva fraca/moderada/forte, aguaceiros, granizo/saraiva e até trovoadas ). Outra forte possibilidade é que durante a hipotética onda de calor, o vento sopre de Leste, mas, certamente, a característica nortada ( assim como as brisas) irão marcar presença na costa ocidental em alguns dias deste mês. Para concluir, também acho que o último dia de Agosto irá ser mais curto que o primeiro, e o sol irá pôr-se mais cedo..


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jul 2017 às 14:23)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu acredito que no inverno há-de vir frio.





Snifa disse:


> Na minha opinião, Agosto poderá ter uma onda de calor ou não, e digo mais, irá ter dias mais quentes que outros, e até poderá chover ( chuva fraca/moderada/forte, aguaceiros, granizo/saraiva e até trovoadas ). Outra forte possibilidade é que durante a hipotética onda de calor, o vento sopre de Leste, mas, certamente, a característica nortada ( assim como as brisas) irão marcar presença na costa ocidental em alguns dias deste mês. Para concluir, também acho que o último dia de Agosto irá ser mais curto que o primeiro, e o sol irá pôr-se mais cedo..


Isso! Continuem! Continuem e depois admirem-se que muita gente deixa de participar no fórum...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Jul 2017 às 14:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> Isso! Continuem! Continuem e depois admirem-se que muita gente deixa de participar no fórum...



You've got to be kidding me. 
Uau, calor em Agosto. Vento de leste. Coisas nunca antes vistas. As pessoas têm liberdade de escrever todos os dias de verão que deve vir aí calor e que se o vento soprar de leste aí é que vai ser. E os 40 graus. Ai, os 40 graus! Mas eu, depois de ler a mesma coisa vinte vezes, não posso fazer uma previsão arriscadíssima para o Inverno. Aliás, se tivesse tempo e pachorra, escrevia era o mesmo todos os dias. Haja pachorra! Se a moderação tiver algum problema com os meus posts, há-de avisar-me. Nunca foram tímidos nesse aspecto.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jul 2017 às 14:39)

Snifa disse:


> Na minha opinião, Agosto poderá ter uma onda de calor ou não, e digo mais, irá ter dias mais quentes que outros, e até poderá chover ( chuva fraca/moderada/forte, aguaceiros, granizo/saraiva e até trovoadas ). Outra forte possibilidade é que durante a hipotética onda de calor, o vento sopre de Leste, mas, certamente, a característica nortada ( assim como as brisas) irão marcar presença na costa ocidental em alguns dias deste mês. Para concluir, também acho que o último dia de Agosto irá ser mais curto que o primeiro, e o sol irá pôr-se mais cedo..


Nem vale a pena comentar!  atitudes tristes estas!


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jul 2017 às 14:42)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> You've got to be kidding me.
> Uau, calor em Agosto. Vento de leste. Coisas nunca antes vistas. As pessoas têm liberdade de escrever todos os dias de verão que deve vir aí calor e que se o vento soprar de leste aí é que vai ser. E os 40 graus. Ai, os 40 graus! Mas eu, depois de ler a mesma coisa vinte vezes, não posso fazer uma previsão arriscadíssima para o Inverno. Aliás, se tivesse tempo e pachorra, escrevia era o mesmo todos os dias. Haja pachorra! Se a moderação tiver algum problema com os meus posts, há-de avisar-me. Nunca foram tímidos nesse aspecto.


Estão a ser muito injustos com ele. Ninguém nasce ensinado! Em vez de o ajudarem a compreender, só se limitam a ironizar e a envergonhá-lo mais ainda.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jul 2017 às 14:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> Estão a ser muito injustos com ele. Ninguém nasce ensinado! Em vez de o ajudarem a compreender, só se limitam a ironizar e a envergonhá-lo mais ainda.


Nem mais! Têm muito jeito para gozar mas depois para ensinar é 0. Até me deu tristeza ver estes posts, não admira este fórum estar a perder membros constantemente.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Jul 2017 às 14:45)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O gfs continua a insistir em muito calor para a semana a partir de dia 24 !





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Hum , parece me que o gfs vai meter delírios novamente , hum....





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Esta saída do gfs está a ser quente com temperaturas acima dos 40 graus para a próxima semana , com vento de leste é tramado vai subir muito a temperatura no litoral !





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Para a semana pode vir uma vaga de calor histórica para o litoral parece me ...





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Lá para dia 25 regressa o calor , mas o calor mais a sério só deve ser no final de julho / início de agosto .





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Temos que aguentar , vem aí uma grande nortada mas para a semana melhora , mas ja é típico esta nortada que se ha de fazer vamos aguentar !





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> nortada vai continuar na faixa ocidental , mas vai começar a aumentar para haver algum calor !





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Este verão tem havido muita nortada quando sopra até "corta" , mas vai aumentar a temperatura a partir de terça feira , mas vai continuar a nortada .





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Boas mais um dia de nortada , nos próximos dias vai começar aquecer com temperaturas a rondar os 34/35 graus !





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O litoral está a ser bombardeado por nortada mas se vier ai uma onda de calor com vento de leste assamos





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Eu acredito que venha uma onda de calor em agosto com vento de leste !



Em 5 dias. E não se pode dizer uma (1) vez que vem frio no inverno, que as pessoas vão fugir todas do fórum. Right.


----------



## Snifa (24 Jul 2017 às 14:49)

Tiagolco disse:


> Em vez de o ajudarem a compreender,



O pessoal ajuda a compreender, ora vê ( por exemplo)  o meu post anterior acerca da Nortada, em que explico ao membro em questão alguns factores relacionados com a mesma. O "problema" aqui é que este membro não parece querer aprender, e repete-se, repete-se, repete-se até à exaustão


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Jul 2017 às 14:49)

Mas ensinar o quê? Eu não tenho nada para ensinar a ninguém no que diz respeito à meteorologia. Zero. É preciso dizer a alguém (na verdade já foi dito anteriormente mais do que uma vez) que é cansativo ler sempre a mesma coisa? Pois bem, há liberdade para escrever a mesma coisa ad infinitum. Óptimo. A liberdade para achar que é demasiado é a mesma. E quem quiser exerce-a, desde que não quebre nenhuma regra do fórum.


----------



## weatherbox (24 Jul 2017 às 14:51)

Quem quer mesmo aprender é humilde e evita afirmações categóricas, até agradece as correcções que lhe vão sendo feitas, se consultarem o histórico do user não vêm nada disso.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jul 2017 às 15:02)

Snifa disse:


> O pessoal ajuda a compreender, ora vê ( por exemplo)  o meu post anterior acerca da Nortada, em que explico ao membro em questão alguns factores relacionados com a mesma. O "problema" aqui é que este membro não parece querer aprender, e repete-se, repete-se, repete-se até à exaustão


Não acredito que ele não queira perceber e compreendo que é chato ver tanta repetição, mas achas que é com comentários irónicos e gozões que se resolvem as coisas?


----------



## Snifa (24 Jul 2017 às 15:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não acredito que ele não queira perceber e compreendo que é chato ver tanta repetição, mas achas que é com comentários irónicos e gozões que se resolvem as coisas?



Podes ter a certeza que se eu visse isso, que queria aprender mas tinha dificuldades, eu não entrava numa de "gozo", agora por vezes eu penso que é ele que anda a "gozar"aqui com o pessoal do fórum, com os seus posts repetitivos..

Tenho todo o gosto em ajudar ( quem quer ser ajudado) , agora se vêm com posts de "brincadeira" e repetitivos, é natural que a resposta ( ou respostas)  seja também em tom de brincadeira


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Jul 2017 às 15:44)

O tempo está tão desinteressante que por qualquer assunto se discute...
Se me é permitido, só espero que o Outono chegue rapidamente, porque estou saturado de Verão( só espero não ser atacado por este meu comentário)


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Jul 2017 às 15:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> O tempo está tão desinteressante que por qualquer assunto se discute...
> Se me é permitido, só espero que o Outono chegue rapidamente, porque estou saturado de Verão( só espero não ser atacado por este meu comentário)



Mas olha que no Outono pode ainda haver calor. Por outro lado, também pode haver frio.


----------



## weatherbox (24 Jul 2017 às 15:54)

cookie disse:


> Por estas bandas o mês de junho é o rei da nortada. Efetivamente este ano tal não aconteceu e passou para julho que tem estado com nortada intensa...



Em termos climatológicos é Julho e não Junho o mês mais forte da nortada. A nortada é constituida por duas componentes que interagem, a circulação de ventos em torno do anticiclone a oeste do continente e as brisas que se intensificam sobretudo à tarde devido ao calor/depressões térmicas que se formam entre o interior da peninsula e o norte de Africa.
Grosso modo, o periodo mais forte das nortadas é entre a 2ª quinzena de Junho e 1ª quinzena de Agosto.





http://repositorio.ul.pt/bitstream/10451/5987/2/igotul001418_tm.pdf








https://comum.rcaap.pt/bitstream/10400.26/11003/1/ASPOF M Gaspar de Chaves 2015.pdf


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2017 às 15:59)




----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Jul 2017 às 16:09)

Não havia um tópico por aí de chillout?
É um tópico de seguimento livre bem sei mas como diz o outro... um pouco de por favor... vejo páginas inteiras, perdoem-me a ousadia... cheias de "lixo"...
Quando este tópico foi criado fiquei feliz, ora cá está um seguimento onde posso dar mote aos meus conhecimentos limitados, fazer uns mapas de vez em quando, partilhar informação e registos minimamente interessantes e não perturbar os "experts" no tópico de modelos, pelo menos antes havia, havia gente muito competente nesta casa, também abalaram??? Sei que as paginas pessoais mais ou menos bem geridas, mais ou menos amadoras, mais ou menos "profissionais"... crescem como cogumelos nas redes..., não sobrou aqui ninguém??? a verdade é que nem tenho palavras para definir o que aqui vai e quem mais perde é o Forum e quem continua querer fazer dele uma referência em PT.

Disse!


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Jul 2017 às 18:22)

Nao percebo para que esta discucao toda isto parece mais a casa dos segredos do que  um forum de meteriologia.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Jul 2017 às 18:53)

Peço imensa desculpa! Não quero desestabilizar o fórum.
Só acho injusto a forma como toda a gente neste fórum lida com o membro em questão, e não aguento ficar de braços cruzados. Já vi que não vale a pena continuar a defendê-lo, pelo que já não vos chateio mais com este assunto.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jul 2017 às 19:14)

A estação de Estremoz registou 49ºC no dia 19 de Julho  Novo recorde europeu?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (24 Jul 2017 às 19:55)

Já fazem falta uns diazitos de 30ºC. Esta nortada...


----------



## 1337 (24 Jul 2017 às 21:08)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Já fazem falta uns diazitos de 30ºC. Esta nortada...


Vai 10 km para o interior que já tens 30ºC com fartura


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Jul 2017 às 21:16)

1337 disse:


> Vai 10 km para o interior que já tens 30ºC com fartura




Se for 10 km para o interior já tem até 40 graus .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Jul 2017 às 21:20)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Já fazem falta uns diazitos de 30ºC. Esta nortada...



Basta ires um pouco para o interior que ja tens todos os dias acima dos 35 graus .


----------



## qwerl (25 Jul 2017 às 00:00)

1337 disse:


> Vai 10 km para o interior que já tens 30ºC com fartura



Não sei mesmo qual é o problema do pessoal do litoral pedir uns dias com 30ºC depois de um mês em que se contam pelos dedos os dias de praia de jeito... 

Só como exemplo a estação da praia da Aguda em 24 dias registou apenas 1 dia de temperatura máxima acima de 30º e 3 dias acima dos 25ºC, porque o resto foram praticamente todos dias de temperaturas de 21/22ºC com céu encoberto ou nortada forte (digo já que é super agradável estar na praia com morrinha ou a levar com areia na cara, mas ai de quem se queixar)

Tal como há quem se queixe do calor no interior, e está no seu direito, apesar do calor intenso ser normal no interior no verão, também quem está no litoral está no seu direito. apesar do nevoeiro e das nortadas serem normais.

Também posso dizer eu, que não me importava nada que viessem uns dias de corrente de leste para aquecer o tempo e acalmar o mar, já sei que quem vive no interior vai reclamar, que vai dizer que já tivemos dias de calor que chegue e tal... Mas por aqui no litoral também já tivemos dias de nortada e nevoeiro que chegue Aliás, o mês de Abril foi melhor para praia do que julho, e não estou a exagerar


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Jul 2017 às 00:07)

qwerl disse:


> Não sei mesmo qual é o problema do pessoal do litoral pedir uns dias com 30ºC depois de um mês em que se contam pelos dedos os dias de praia de jeito...
> 
> Só como exemplo a estação da praia da Aguda em 24 dias registou apenas 1 dia de temperatura máxima acima de 30º e 3 dias acima dos 25ºC, porque o resto foram praticamente todos dias de temperaturas de 21/22ºC com céu encoberto ou nortada forte (digo já que é super agradável estar na praia com morrinha ou a levar com areia na cara, mas ai de quem se queixar)
> 
> ...



Abril foi uma miséria não choveu nada de nada e foi a partir daí que a seca foi piorando cada vez mais no sul , deixa tar que já vais ter uns dias com corrente de leste com temperaturas acima dos 30 graus .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Jul 2017 às 10:38)

Será que esta nortada vai continuar ou vai dar lugar ao vento de Leste em agosto ...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (26 Jul 2017 às 05:53)

1337 disse:


> Vai 10 km para o interior que já tens 30ºC com fartura


Que engraçado...


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Jul 2017 às 17:27)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Será que esta nortada vai continuar ou vai dar lugar ao vento de Leste em agosto ...


Pls no, tudo menos vento de leste


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jul 2017 às 11:48)

Pois eu ca prefiro vento de Leste por uma razão bastante simples dias de praia espetaculares no litoral norte...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (28 Jul 2017 às 10:32)

sei que o calor e a falta de chuva faz-se sentir em muitas zonas de Portugal mas aqui no litoral oeste tirando uma semana de Junho e um ou outro dia, o verão tem tido muito vento, temperaturas por vezes baixas, e chuva morrinha quase todas as manhãs.


----------



## 1337 (28 Jul 2017 às 10:47)

cepp1 disse:


> sei que o calor e a falta de chuva faz-se sentir em muitas zonas de Portugal mas aqui no litoral oeste tirando uma semana de Junho e um ou outro dia, o verão tem tido muito vento, temperaturas por vezes baixas, e chuva morrinha quase todas as manhãs.


Quase todas as manhãs?


----------



## cepp1 (28 Jul 2017 às 10:59)

1337 disse:


> Quase todas as manhãs?



Sim,  entre as 6h e as 8h (acho que já é manha) algumas vezes mas menos até as 9h da manhã, faço a viagem todas as manhãzinhas entre Leiria e Caldas, passando pela Nazaré, quase sempre vou com o limpa para brisas a funcionar!!


----------



## 1337 (28 Jul 2017 às 11:06)

cepp1 disse:


> Sim,  entre as 6h e as 8h (acho que já é manha) algumas vezes mas menos até as 9h da manhã, faço a viagem todas as manhãzinhas entre Leiria e Caldas, passando pela Nazaré, quase sempre vou com o limpa para brisas a funcionar!!


Pois, essa zona sofre muito com o nevoeiro, é normal.


----------



## cepp1 (28 Jul 2017 às 11:11)

1337 disse:


> Pois, essa zona sofre muito com o nevoeiro, é normal.


essa tal morrinha ajuda em alguma coisa? ou fazer ou não fazer é a mesma coisa??


----------



## miguel (28 Jul 2017 às 15:27)

cepp1 disse:


> essa tal morrinha ajuda em alguma coisa? ou fazer ou não fazer é a mesma coisa??



 Em termos da seca é igual a zero


----------



## criz0r (28 Jul 2017 às 15:53)

cepp1 disse:


> essa tal morrinha ajuda em alguma coisa? ou fazer ou não fazer é a mesma coisa??



Acaba sempre por refrescar um pouco o ambiente, mais que não seja cria humidade e impede os incêndios florestais. 

Como referiu e bem o @miguel de nada serve para anular o cenário actual de seca.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Jul 2017 às 15:58)

Nunca vi uma seca terminar no Verão.
Pode ser que pelo S. Mateus já chova alguma coisa.


----------



## Orion (28 Jul 2017 às 16:17)

_Jets_ gigantes aos 9 e 15 segundos.


----------



## Orion (28 Jul 2017 às 16:30)




----------



## Orion (28 Jul 2017 às 17:18)

Que lição se pode tirar isto? Que o CAPE e LI por si só não determinam nada.






Até poderiam ocorrer supercélulas se não fosse a brutal secura do ar e a enorme inversão.

Aliás um cenário análogo está/estava previsto para hoje...






... mas há pouquíssimos raios no mar:






Falta _lift_ para desgastar a inversão. E mesmo assim vai ser difícil 

A exceção é mesmo no local do costume: Teruel, não é @Pek


----------



## weatherbox (30 Jul 2017 às 09:23)

Uma trovoada necessita de 3 ingredientes, Instabilidade, Humidade e lift. CAPE só tem a ver com parte da instabilidade e algum lift. A humidade tem que se procurar nos niveis certos da atmosfera conforme o tipo de trovoadas se tem base normal ou se tem base elevada, e o lift pode ser gerado de muitas formas, desde aquecimento diurno que aumenta o gradiente térmico  entre a superficie e niveis mais altos (que o CAPE de certa forma incorpora), ou o oposto, a passagem de ar mais frio em altura, ou ambos, orografica, convergência na superficie, divergência em altitude, etc,etc.
Para trovoadas severas é necessário outro ingrediente , o windshear.

Já agora, o CAPE é um indicador útil também para incêndios, as plumas de fumo tem tido um comportamento nestas últimas tardes que são em parte previsiveis com o CAPE


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Jul 2017 às 11:27)

Neste momento só se ve  frescura nos modelos  , talvez vamos ter um agosto mais fresco que o normal !


----------



## joralentejano (30 Jul 2017 às 11:52)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Neste momento só se ve  frescura nos modelos  , talvez vamos ter um agosto mais fresco que o normal !


Deus te ouça até terça-feira teremos dias bem mais frescos e depois volta para valores mais normais de verão aqui no interior, alguns dias acima dos 35°C mas não é nada demais visto estarem previstas noites frescas.
Só espero que não apareça mais nenhuma onda de calor, ter mais de 50°C de amplitude térmica nos valores extremos anuais já foi bom.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Jul 2017 às 12:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Deus te ouça até terça-feira teremos dias bem mais frescos e depois volta para valores mais normais de verão aqui no interior, alguns dias acima dos 35°C mas não é nada demais visto estarem previstas noites frescas.
> Só espero que não apareça mais nenhuma onda de calor, ter mais de 50°C de amplitude térmica nos valores extremos anuais já foi bom.




Espero que nao haja outra onda de calor igual á de junho , mas acho que agosto vem com uma onda de calor pelo menos !


----------



## MSantos (31 Jul 2017 às 16:40)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Neste momento só se ve  frescura nos modelos  , talvez vamos ter um agosto mais fresco que o normal !





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Espero que nao haja outra onda de calor igual á de junho , mas acho que agosto vem com uma onda de calor pelo menos !



Em menos de uma hora vens dizer uma coisa e o seu contrario! Decide-te!! 

Ou andas aqui só para gozar com um forum que se quer sério?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (31 Jul 2017 às 16:41)

MSantos disse:


> Decide-te!!



Vendo os modelos estão a modelar uma grande onda de calor a partir de dia 9 de agosto com vento de leste mas ainda falta muito vai mudar concerteza .


----------



## joralentejano (31 Jul 2017 às 16:55)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Vendo os modelos estão a modelar uma grande onda de calor a partir de dia 9 de agosto com vento de leste mas ainda falta muito vai mudar concerteza .


Pelo menos, pelo GFS, a partir desse dia não está previsto nada de relevante. Será pior a partir de Quarta-feira, sendo que no fim de semana a temperatura poderá voltar aos 40ºC novamente em alguns locais do Alentejo. É aguardar pois o dia 9 é o último dia das previsões e tão depressa se prevê mais fresco como mais calor.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (31 Jul 2017 às 17:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Pelo menos, pelo GFS, a partir desse dia não está previsto nada de relevante. Será pior a partir de Quarta-feira, sendo que no fim de semana a temperatura poderá voltar aos 40ºC novamente em alguns locais do Alentejo. É aguardar pois o dia 9 é o último dia das previsões e tão depressa se prevê mais fresco como mais calor.



Sim , o calor vai ficar restrito no interior a partir de quarta até dia 5 , mas depois ali no dia 9 é capaz de vir uma onda de calor com vento de leste , até o ecm modela isso , mas ainda falta muito ainda há muitas incertezas do que se vai passar .


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2017 às 17:37)

Restrito ao interior não...tou no litoral e a partir de querta ate domingo volto para os 34℃ 35℃


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (31 Jul 2017 às 17:40)

miguel disse:


> Restrito ao interior não...tou no litoral e a partir de querta ate domingo volto para os 34℃ 35℃




Sim mas tou a dizer que a nortada vai continuar , a maior parte do calor fica no interior com 40 graus  .


----------



## Snifa (31 Jul 2017 às 17:47)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Sim mas tou a dizer que a nortada vai continuar , a maior parte do calor fica no interior com 40 graus .



Atenção que, por exemplo no caso de Setúbal,o vento Norte no verão não é propriamente " fresco", pois vem já bastante de terra, e da zona de Lisboa sensivelmente.. Setúbal, com vento Norte, costuma ter temperaturas bem altas no Verão


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (1 Ago 2017 às 12:01)

Os modelos continuam a insistir no regresso de muito calor com vento de leste a partir de dia 9 principalmente o ecm .


----------



## Célia Salta (1 Ago 2017 às 12:45)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Os modelos continuam a insistir no regresso de muito calor com vento de leste a partir de dia 9 principalmente o ecm .


boas qual é o sitem em que consultam essas informações?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (1 Ago 2017 às 14:58)

A partir de quarta , o interior vai ter novamente temperaturas acima dos 35 graus e a rondar os 40 graus , e os modelos continuam a insistir numa grande onda de calor a partir de dia 9 , espero que mude .


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2017 às 16:20)

O novo GFS não está a ter boas críticas...


----------



## criz0r (1 Ago 2017 às 16:57)

@Orion  os delírios haviam de continuar. Quanto mais mudam pior.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2017 às 22:41)

ECM e GFS começam a estar em consonância, para rotação do vento para SE no Algarve a partir do dia 9. Será desta, que vem a lestada amiga com a sua água quentinha.  

Que venha a lestada, para depois vir a  e fez-se um "dilúvio". Já, tenho saudades de uma boa chuvada no mês de Setembro, se for como há 10 anos atrás em pleno Agosto melhor ainda.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (1 Ago 2017 às 22:51)

Este agosto a lestada vai fazer das suas .


----------



## joralentejano (2 Ago 2017 às 00:41)

Todos os meses temos direito a uma onda de calor e parece que Agosto não vai ser excepção:














Até dói ver esta previsão infernal


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Ago 2017 às 01:54)

joralentejano disse:


> Todos os meses temos direito a uma onda de calor e parece que Agosto não vai ser excepção:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É interessante observar pelos mapas, que há medida que o Verão passa, e consequentemente a inclinação dos raios solares nas horas de maior calor começa a aumentar gradualmente e os dia a diminuir, as ondas de calor que se sucedem parece que vão perdendo vigor no interior raiano e que a faixa mais quente do território se vai deslocando para o litoral onde o reflexo da variação da quantidade de luz solar incidente na superfície terrestre na variabilidade térmica não é tão literal e directa (pelo factor maritimidade) e por isso as alterações não são tão bruscas. Mas só mesmo dados de anos anteriores para comprovar tal coisa.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Ago 2017 às 09:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Todos os meses temos direito a uma onda de calor e parece que Agosto não vai ser excepção:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As primeiras projecções já vão apontando para um Agosto bastante quente, esta situação já dura á meses e com ondas de calor em praticamente todos eles, portanto temos de nos começar a habituar pois novidades só na China.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2017 às 13:11)

Curiosamente, as temperaturas mais extremas têm acontecido, sempre com a mesma fase da lua. Já, é de esperar, que Agosto vai ter temperaturas extremas nessa mesma altura. 

Sempre, na transição Lua Cheia para Quarto Minguante, levámos sempre com temperaturas extremas em cima e segundo os modelos, parece mais que certo que entre os dias 7 e 14 de Agosto, vamos ter novamente o mesmo cenário.


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2017 às 16:49)

Falem de previsões nos tópicos apropriados, deixemos este tópico para tudo o resto!

Há dados e analises importantes, que poderiam ficar para consulta futura que estão a ficar perdidos no meio da confusão deste tópico


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2017 às 04:53)

Montagem apressada 







Tendo em conta os 20.6º registados nas Selvagens às 04:00h locais, a estação do Corvo aparenta ser a vencedora da temperatura mínima mais insuportável do dia. Contudo, a competição está a ser feroz já que a estação do Pico, que não aparece bem, registou 23.9º.

Por 0.1º se ganha e por 0.1º se perde. Por agora os meus parabéns vão para os corvinos e se pudesse chutar mais um bocadinho de calor para eles fá-lo-ia sem hesitar


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Ago 2017 às 09:34)

@Orion qual era a percentagem de humidade?? Com 100% deverá ser verdadeiramente uma sauna... 
Felizmente já sei o que passam nos Açores quando a humidade é muito elevada mas, para mim, continuam a ser mais insuportáveis as noites de trinta e alguns graus em Portalegre... Só mesmo com um duche frio antes e outro depois de dormir...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2017 às 13:30)

Que bom, a AEMET colocou aviso laranja para a província de Huelva amanhã. Para Ayamonte, prevê 40ºC. 

O IPMA prevê 36ºC para Olhão, mas 40ºC para Lagoa e 41ºC para Alcoutim e mínimas de 25ºC, vai ser a loucura.


----------



## MSantos (3 Ago 2017 às 14:48)

Orion disse:


> Montagem apressada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E o Corvo quase nem tem amplitude térmica (menos de 2ºC) o que é normal sendo uma ilha pequena rodeada por um vasto oceano.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Ago 2017 às 12:57)

Se eu estivesse em Viseu, era provável que estivesse com calor. Como estou na Figueira, esta manhã ponderei levar casaco para sair à rua.


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2017 às 21:46)

Interessante TT. Faz a transição do dia 31 e ganha alguma força. O lento movimento poderia trazer sarilhos.


----------



## Orion (5 Ago 2017 às 20:08)

LI de -13 e CAPE > 4500 Épico nos padrões europeus


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2017 às 20:26)

Orion disse:


> LI de -13 e CAPE > 4500 Épico nos padrões europeus


Épico nos padrões europeus, menos em Portugal


----------



## Orion (7 Ago 2017 às 16:53)

Publico esta música porque acho a mais apropriada tendo em conta a previsão sazonal do ECM. 

Entre agora e Fevereiro de 2018 o único mês que não é seco no continente é Janeiro. 

Não mostro as cartas para não encher o tópico. Elas estão aqui  http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/seasonal-forecast/


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Ago 2017 às 17:07)

Orion disse:


> Publico esta música porque acho a mais apropriada tendo em conta a previsão sazonal do ECM.
> 
> Entre agora e Fevereiro de 2018 o único mês que não é seco no continente é Janeiro.
> 
> Não mostro as cartas para não encher o tópico. Elas estão aqui  http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/seasonal-forecast/




Próximas notícias às 10


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Ago 2017 às 17:13)

Orion disse:


> Publico esta música porque acho a mais apropriada tendo em conta a previsão sazonal do ECM.
> 
> Entre agora e Fevereiro de 2018 o único mês que não é seco no continente é Janeiro.
> 
> Não mostro as cartas para não encher o tópico. Elas estão aqui  http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/seasonal-forecast/


Só espero que falhem redondamente essas previsões sazonais, há já muitos locais que estão com falta de água, levarmos com outro Outono/inverno secos agravaria ainda mais a situação...


----------



## MSantos (8 Ago 2017 às 12:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> Só espero que falhem redondamente essas previsões sazonais, há já muitos locais que estão com falta de água, levarmos com outro Outono/inverno secos agravaria ainda mais a situação...



O que vale é que as sazonais falham como as notas de 500 euros na minha carteira! 

Agora mais a sério, se esta tendência começar a ser seguida por outros modelos começa a a desenhar-se um padrão negro, esperemos mesmo que tal não aconteça.


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2017 às 16:06)

@Orion não preciso de fazer pesquisas no Google, para saber que em 2001 qualquer pessoa tirava fotos com um simples Sharp J-SH04 a um calhau de saraiva do tamanho de uma bola de golfe e colocaria num Photoblog. Logo por aqui já podes concluir que pelo menos 50% do cidadão comum já poderia partilhar isso.



Orion disse:


> Tu queres que não seja verdade e fazes semelhantes alegações em mostrar fontes ou provas. A ciência não foi feita para agradar.



Nem tão pouco mais ou menos, constatei apenas algo que reflecte a minha opinião pessoal com base no que já presenciei num período compreendido de +/- 10 anos. Já experiencei N de situações em território Português e Espanhol e logo por azar era tudo do tamanho de berlindes. Curioso está, que volvidos alguns anos já caiem pedras que furam mesas, rasgam toldos, matam animais, partem vidros *duplos* de casas e viaturas..



Orion disse:


> Da minha memória curta as situações em Espanha só começaram a ficar mais ricas em informação desde que o @Pek começou a intervir mais regularmente (último ano e meio/2 anos



Muito longe disso, mesmo muito far away.

Só para concluir, que é perfeitamente possível que tenham ocorrido episódios destes noutros tempos, mas de acordo com os registos dos tempos mais recentes, Espanha,Turquia,EUA,Austrália etc terão uma palavra a dizer neste assunto.


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2017 às 16:31)

Independentemente das opiniões acho que todos concordamos que certas coisas são irresponsáveis...

2009:

*Just 96 months to save world, says Prince Charles
*
2015:
*
Prince Charles extends climate doomsday deadline by 33 years
*
Ninguém sabe se o clima tem um _tipping_ point, quando é que o mesmo é alcançado ou mesmo a configuração exata do 'novo' clima.

Certo certo é que as renováveis são uma fantasia cara e pouco eficiente. É mais fácil reduzir o consumo apagando as luzes e diminuindo a qualidade de vida do que substituir os combustíveis fósseis. E não há protesto nenhum que vá mudar essa realidade.


----------



## criz0r (8 Ago 2017 às 17:06)

Orion disse:


> Ninguém sabe se o clima tem um _tipping_ point, quando é que o mesmo é alcançado ou mesmo a configuração exata do 'novo' clima.
> 
> Certo certo é que as renováveis são uma fantasia cara e pouco eficiente. É mais fácil reduzir o consumo apagando as luzes e diminuindo a qualidade de vida do que substituir os combustíveis fósseis. E não há protesto nenhum que vá mudar essa realidade.



100% de acordo.


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2017 às 17:21)




----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2017 às 18:08)

O CFS está muito semelhante ao ECM...






... só que o único mês chuvoso é Dezembro em vez de Janeiro. A previsão acaba em Janeiro ao invés de Fevereiro. Mais aqui  http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/international/nmme/html_monthly/precip_anom_global_body.html

No que concerne às temperaturas o CFS continua a torrar o HN e a gelar o HS. Não me parece que tenha muita credibilidade e por isso não vou publicar.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Ago 2017 às 18:21)

Orion disse:


> O CFS está muito semelhante ao ECM...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nada boas estas previsões sazonais, mesmo nada boas! Seria a desgraça total ter mais um outono/inverno secos.


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Ago 2017 às 18:26)

Ainda e muito cedo para essas previsoes.
 mais um ano de seca seria  uma desgraca, ainda falta muito tempo essas previsoes ainda podem mudar radicalmente.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Ago 2017 às 18:30)

António josé Sales disse:


> Ainda e muito cedo para essas previsoes.
> mais um ano de seca seria  uma desgraca, ainda falta muito tempo essas previsoes ainda podem mudar radicalmente.


Pois, e era bom que falhassem mesmo muito. Para isto voltar tudo ao lugar era preciso todos os meses terem grande anomalia positiva na precipitação. Até agora, as previsões não indicam tal coisa, pelo contrário, mas aguardemos.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Ago 2017 às 18:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois, e era bom que falhassem mesmo muito. Para isto voltar tudo ao lugar era preciso todos os meses terem grande anomalia positiva na precipitação. Até agora, as previsões não indicam tal coisa, pelo contrário, mas aguardemos.


Costumam falhar mais nos meses de transição( Outono e Primavera) no inverno e Verão costumam ser um pouco mais certeiros, veremos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Ago 2017 às 11:43)

Calma rapaziada, a Maya irá ler as cartas e, se não for capaz de dar uma previsão a gosto de todos, já encomendou os serviços do Bruxo de Fafe. 

Fora questões adivinhatórias, vamos esperar pelo que a natureza nos reserva para os próximos meses. Caso prefiram previsões à moda do Borda d'água, recordo-vos que estamos na época das Canículas e, após dia 15, os Caniculares


----------



## joralentejano (9 Ago 2017 às 13:59)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Calma rapaziada, a Maya irá ler as cartas e, se não for capaz de dar uma previsão a gosto de todos, já encomendou os serviços do Bruxo de Fafe.
> 
> Fora questões adivinhatórias, vamos esperar pelo que a natureza nos reserva para os próximos meses. Caso prefiram previsões à moda do Borda d'água, recordo-vos que estamos na época das Canículas e, após dia 15, os Caniculares


Mas já nem isso bate certo Estes últimos dias mais quentes de Agosto calharam logo nos meses de primavera e agora estes dias mais frescos, nos meses de verão. Anda mesmo tudo trocado, já lá vai o tempo em que ditados, canículas, etc batia tudo certo.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Ago 2017 às 16:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Mas já nem isso bate certo Estes últimos dias mais quentes de Agosto calharam logo nos meses de primavera e agora estes dias mais frescos, nos meses de verão. Anda mesmo tudo trocado, já lá vai o tempo em que ditados, canículas, etc batia tudo certo.


Aqui na minha zona já se começou a vindimar... e estamos no inicio de Agosto, nunca tinha visto tal coisa, o fruto amadureceu rapidamente este ano.
Daqui a uns anos a vindima começa logo em Julho


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2017 às 16:50)

Em Portugal tivemos uma seca entre Outubro de 1943 a Novembro de 1945 que foi uma das mais graves até hoje registada se não mesmo a mais grave. Actualmente estamos a viver um acumular de anos de pouca precipitação ou de anos em que só chove apenas no litoral ou só chove no limiar das médias, ou chove tudo em Novembro e Dezembro e depois já não chove ou chove tudo na primavera essencialmente em Março e Abril. Aquilo que se tem notado é que só tem chovido praticamente 2/3 meses em condições por ano daí andarmos sempre nisto. Fora o facto de maior parte da precipitação ser violenta, os sistemas frontais estão a fazer muita falta para repor a água em falta, daí muita vez só chover no litoral e nunca chegar ao interior. Portanto as previsões a longo prazo valem o que valem.


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Ago 2017 às 09:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Mas já nem isso bate certo



Por agora, segundo os meus parcos conhecimentos, teremos um Janeiro e Fevereiro de 2018 frescos e secos; Março, Abril instáveis e chuvosos; Maio seco e quente tal como este ano; Junho variável com grandes amplitudes de temperatura; Julho e Agosto quentes e estáveis, com temperaturas elevadas. Por agora Setembro dá sinais de calor, mas teremos de ver como discorre o dia 
É claro que tudo isto pode estar errado, mas também não quero concorrer com o Borda d'água


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Ago 2017 às 13:17)

Lol ja podes ir ler cartas como a maya.
As cartas do joralentejano.


----------



## Zulo (10 Ago 2017 às 17:25)

Uma pergunta:

Em que se baseia a previsão?




Dias Miguel disse:


> Por agora, segundo os meus parcos conhecimentos, teremos um Janeiro e Fevereiro de 2018 frescos e secos; Março, Abril instáveis e chuvosos; Maio seco e quente tal como este ano; Junho variável com grandes amplitudes de temperatura; Julho e Agosto quentes e estáveis, com temperaturas elevadas. Por agora Setembro dá sinais de calor, mas teremos de ver como discorre o dia
> É claro que tudo isto pode estar errado, mas também não quero concorrer com o Borda d'água


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Ago 2017 às 18:17)

Ele esta a brincar


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2017 às 20:57)

O NHC atualizou a previsão, afirmando agora que a temporada tropical poderá ser a mais ativa desde 2010. Isto em si não é propriamente catastrófico já que os últimos anos foram relativamente calmos. O CFS (1 mês) lá vai mandando uns bitaites tendo em conta ex-TT's. Nada de jeito aparece no CFS 9 meses.











Já no que concerne ao GFS, não aparece nada de especial nos devaneios (_ensemble_ nas redondezas do G. Ocidental). Por agora é anticiclone até enjoar.





---


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2017 às 23:45)

Para os _impacientó-preguiçosos_ há resumos aqui  https://twitter.com/NOAANCEIclimate

Entre muitas conclusões que poderia publicar deixo esta:






Só há 30 anos atrás é que houve tanta percentagem da Terra em seca extrema.

Em 1985 a população mundial rondava os 4.8 mil milhões. Em 2016 rondava os 7.5 MM.

As mesmas circunstâncias em alturas diferentes podem gerar resultados muito díspares. Um ecossistema que em alturas de stress pode suportar 100 milhões pode não ser suficiente para suportar 150 milhões. E isto excluindo toda a degradação que foi-se acumulando ao longo do tempo.

Em 31 anos foram acrescentadas >2.7 MM de pessoas. Muitas alegrias individuais e coletivas, sim. Mas na globalidade há consequências que não são tão boas e que piorarão com o passar dos anos.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Ago 2017 às 14:45)

Que não se concretize será terrível para os incêndios

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (14 Ago 2017 às 01:25)

Agosto até ver, será seco e segundo o GFS, a nortada será bastante forte. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (14 Ago 2017 às 09:22)

Pois é até ao fim deste mês não se vê nada de jeito, vai ser mais um mês muito seco


----------



## meteo (14 Ago 2017 às 12:44)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Pois é até ao fim deste mês não se vê nada de jeito, vai ser mais um mês muito seco



Agosto já nas médias chove muito pouco, e ser seco ou não cair uma gota em muitos locais é normal.
O que conta é o que chove nos outros meses, Julho e Agosto conta pouco para as contas.


----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2017 às 00:36)

Mais uma TT no horizonte...






... e algo que só mesmo o CFS modelaria:


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2017 às 12:44)

@Orion , eu adoro essa tua 2ª carta, um pouco mais para a direita e é perfeita para o Algarve.


----------



## Orion (15 Ago 2017 às 23:02)

Mais uma TT


----------



## Orion (16 Ago 2017 às 14:28)

Não foi no CFS mas cá vai o furacão (quase _major_) que queria encontrar


----------



## Orion (17 Ago 2017 às 17:45)

Os _dustdevils_ não devem ser subestimados. Se o vídeo não aparecer clicar aqui.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Ago 2017 às 11:03)

Tiagolco disse:


>


Daqui até lá tudo muda...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## lm1960 (20 Ago 2017 às 17:09)

Boas,

Não sei se é certeza ou só a minha percepção, mas este mês de Agosto deve ser dos mais quentes dos últimos 10 anos, a malta que tira sempre férias nestes mês queixava-se de tempo menos bom, muitos tem vindo a alterar a data de férias para Julho, mas este ano foram "fintados"....


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Ago 2017 às 00:20)

lm1960 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Não sei se é certeza ou só a minha percepção, mas este mês de Agosto deve ser dos mais quentes dos últimos 10 anos, a malta que tira sempre férias nestes mês queixava-se de tempo menos bom, muitos tem vindo a alterar a data de férias para Julho, mas este ano foram "fintados"....



Não sei onde é que estiveste no ano passado, mas o mês de Agosto de 2016 foi o mais quente desde 1931 igualando o de 2003 (quanto à máxima). 

Concordo que pode ser dos mais quentes da década, mas nada comparado com o ano passado. E ainda falta a última semana do mês, pode sempre trazer algumas temperaturas mais baixas...


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Ago 2017 às 17:11)

Mapas das máximas de ontem, dia 20:










Aqueles *43,7ºC* em Alvega...
E os *39,5ºC* da estação da serra do Pilar-Porto (que fica do lado de V.N. de Gaia)? Nas zonas menos expostas das cidades do porto e de Gaia terá ultrapassado os 40ºC certamente.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Ago 2017 às 22:06)

Se o IPMA instala-se mais estações naquele triângulo Santarém-Alvega-Tomar de certeza que alguma passava dos 44ºC, principalmente no vale do Tejo.

Há muitas áreas do país que são zonas "sombra", principalmente no Alentejo, Ribatejo, litoral, vales, que podiam trazer muitas mais surpresas quanto a valores, e tenho quase a certeza que a maioria das estações ainda está lá, o problema é mesmo o facto de metade da rede estar offline. Sei que cada estação automática custa um balúrdio, mas o erro do IPMA deve ser falta de manutenção. (como no geral em Portugal em qualquer assunto lol)


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Ago 2017 às 22:22)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Se o IPMA instala-se mais estações naquele triângulo Santarém-Alvega-Tomar de certeza que alguma passava dos 44ºC, principalmente no vale do Tejo.
> 
> Há muitas áreas do país que são zonas "sombra", principalmente no Alentejo, Ribatejo, litoral, vales, que podiam trazer muitas mais surpresas quanto a valores, e tenho quase a certeza que a maioria das estações ainda está lá, o problema é mesmo o facto de metade da rede estar offline. Sei que cada estação automática custa um balúrdio, mas o erro do IPMA deve ser falta de manutenção. (como no geral em Portugal em qualquer assunto lol)



Concordo, mas podemos ver as coisas de outra maneira, ha muitas estações amadoras de razoavel-boa qualidade, em muitos pontos do país, estão é mal instaladas, alias apresentam  RS de origem  que nada vale, depois originam os registos estapafúrdios...é uma pena.
Faz-me confusão proprietarios nada fazerem para melhorar os dados, na volta são as mesmas pessoas que olham para o termometro do carro que apresenta 49ºC, e tomam aquilo como verdadeiro. Enfim era preferivel entregar estação a quem perceba minimamente do assunto.lol


----------



## lm1960 (22 Ago 2017 às 19:49)

Boas,

Acabava com os incêndios, colocava algum descanso no pessoal que tem estado envolvido nas últimas semanas e fazia despontar alguma vegetação para evitar que as cinzas cheguem  ás linhas de água de abastecimento público, não convém que seja nenhuma enxurrada.


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2017 às 04:42)

@lserpa

Quem diria que existe o ECMWF HD para os Açores? Cheio de variáveis 

E sim, o ECM por vezes também tem saídas completamente descabidas:







Todos os _Distrikt_ estão disponíveis. Faro, por exemplo.






Portal (com outros modelos sem ser o ECM)  https://kachelmannwetter.com/de/modellkarten/euro/portugal/

Tudo em germano mas é para isso que serve o Google Tradutor.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Ago 2017 às 17:47)

férias estragadas a caminho...
isos de 8  a chegar a portugal


----------



## pedro303 (23 Ago 2017 às 20:02)

lm1960 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Acabava com os incêndios, colocava algum descanso no pessoal que tem estado envolvido nas últimas semanas e fazia despontar alguma vegetação para evitar que as cinzas cheguem  ás linhas de água de abastecimento público, não convém que seja nenhuma enxurrada.


So a partir de domingo. Estou acampado. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Ago 2017 às 09:54)

Corrijam me se estiver enganado...
A partir de sábado vamos entrar num padrão de trovoadas mais provável no interior e com interregno da nortada?!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Ago 2017 às 10:28)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> férias estragadas a caminho...
> isos de 8  a chegar a portugal




A chuva já anda a fazer muita falta , ainda bem que vai descer a temperatura , embora não vai ser muita chuva , ainda bem que vem a iso de 8 finalmente !


----------



## weatherbox (27 Ago 2017 às 00:58)

Orion disse:


> @lserpa
> Quem diria que existe o ECMWF HD para os Açores? Cheio de variáveis
> E sim, o ECM por vezes também tem saídas completamente descabidas:
> Portal (com outros modelos sem ser o ECM)  https://kachelmannwetter.com/de/modellkarten/euro/portugal/
> Tudo em germano mas é para isso que serve o Google Tradutor.



Curioso, tropecei há dias num site com exactamente a mesma coisa e fiquei intrigado, mas americano:
https://weather.us/model-charts/euro
Neste pelo menos está em inglês e dá para configurar as unidades







Mas é estranho pois o site parece propriedade daquele tipo de empresas de vão de escada, e as imagens tem como origem a universidade de Heidelberg na Alemanha 
Melhor que nada se durar, além de muitos parametros da saída operacional tem o conjunto do ensemble e controle de alguns deles. Tenho é dúvidas que seja o HRES de 9km em termos de resolução, parece-me a de 16km como a do ensemble.


----------



## lserpa (27 Ago 2017 às 01:08)

Tem tantas variantes que até parece mentira!! Alguns parâmetros estão em Imperial... é bastante entusiasmaste  tenho que perder algum tempo que este site  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (27 Ago 2017 às 01:20)

weatherbox disse:


> Melhor que nada se durar, além de muitos parametros da saída operacional tem o conjunto do ensemble e controle de alguns deles. Tenho é dúvidas que seja o HRES de 9km em termos de resolução, parece-me a de 16km como a do ensemble.



Podes-te dar o luxo de fazer tais afirmações.

Se nada de jeito tivesses, como efetivamente é a realidade dos ilhéus, este portal é como chover ouro, diamantes e rubis.

Prefiro uma resolução de 16 km do que olhar para o mapa no portal do IPMA em que a maioria das ilhas está submersa.


----------



## lserpa (27 Ago 2017 às 01:21)

Orion disse:


> Podes-te dar o luxo de fazer tais afirmações.
> 
> Se nada de jeito tivesses, como efetivamente é a realidade dos ilhéus, este portal é como chover ouro, diamantes e rubis. Prefiro umaresolução de 16 km do que olhar para o mapa no portal do IPMA em que a maioria das ilhas está submersa.



Como te compreendo hahaha podes crer 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## weatherbox (27 Ago 2017 às 01:25)

lserpa disse:


> Alguns parâmetros estão em Imperial...











Orion disse:


> Podes-te dar o luxo de fazer tais afirmações.
> Se nada de jeito tivesses, como efetivamente é a realidade dos ilhéus, este portal é como chover ouro, diamantes e rubis.
> Prefiro uma resolução de 16 km do que olhar para o mapa no portal do IPMA em que a maioria das ilhas está submersa.



Acredito que sim


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Ago 2017 às 12:04)

olhando para as imagens de satélite


----------



## jonas (27 Ago 2017 às 12:14)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> olhando para as imagens de satélite


Espero que sim.
Já estou com saudades.


----------



## hurricane (27 Ago 2017 às 18:32)

Para variar fica é tudo em Espanha.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Ago 2017 às 18:44)

hurricane disse:


> Para variar fica é tudo em Espanha.


Tanto alarido na comunicação social e no fim não vai chover nada de mais (se chover sequer), a depressão tal como deu a entender desde o inicio ficará retida em Espanha, por cá vamos ter uma ou outra ocorrência mas nada demais como sempre.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Ago 2017 às 17:44)

DEA's desde as 0h:


----------



## Lightning (28 Ago 2017 às 19:24)

Resumo do dia de hoje:


----------



## Orion (28 Ago 2017 às 20:16)

PC a rondar os 980 hPa. No limite um cat. 2. Ufa, felizmente são fantasias


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Ago 2017 às 01:56)

Uma previsão que não via há algum tempo  Estranhamente, todos os avisos que tinham no Norte e Centro até amanhã desapareceram todos.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (29 Ago 2017 às 10:40)

Peço desculpa, mas as previsões a curto-prazo morreram? Que saudades do nowcasting que se fazia neste fórum por diversos membros e dos conhecimentos de pessoas como o* Stormy*... Que é feito destes membros?


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2017 às 12:21)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Peço desculpa, mas as previsões a curto-prazo morreram? Que saudades do nowcasting que se fazia neste fórum por diversos membros e dos conhecimentos de pessoas como o* Stormy*... Que é feito destes membros?



Com grande pena minha, o pessoal agora prefere postar neste tópico...


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2017 às 14:35)

Inverno seco, Agosto relativamente fresco. A meteorologia tanto é severa como branda.


----------



## joselamego (29 Ago 2017 às 15:17)

MSantos disse:


> Com grande pena minha pessoal agora prefere postar neste tópico...


Onde anda o Stormy? Eu gostava mais do nowcasting....era mais intenso e interativo !!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2017 às 15:29)

joselamego disse:


> Onde anda o Stormy? Eu gostava mais do nowcasting....era mais intenso e interativo !!!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Penso que está a entregar toda a sua energia no desenvolvimento do seu projecto, o Best Weather.


----------



## Norther (30 Ago 2017 às 19:21)

Esta uma depressão perto da costa, os modelos não a preveram pois não?


----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2017 às 19:38)

Norther disse:


> Esta uma depressão perto da costa, os modelos não a preveram pois não?



É uma depressão apenas à superfície e insignificante. Quase não tem rotação e a nebulosidade é unicamente estratiforme. Não é comum aparecer nos modelos numéricos. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2017 às 19:42)

Temperatura dos topos.
Torna-se evidente a sua limitação vertical. 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (30 Ago 2017 às 19:50)

Mas a circulação está lá  
Dá para ver ar mais fresco  e seco a entrar a NW da circulação. 
E por consequência virgulou. 
Muito bem observado 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (30 Ago 2017 às 19:57)

Foi a circulação de ar que me fez a curiosidade e perguntar aqui no forum, agradecido por estes posts


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Ago 2017 às 21:09)

De facto este tipo de depressões passa geralmente ao lado pelos modelos, talvez por causa da sua resolução, numa busca rápida só o canadiano GEM a assinala:





Carta de análise de superfície da NOOA:





Parece que a depressão ainda possui umas frentes rudimentares associadas, e que está a ser alimentada por uma pluma de ar húmido, na realidade é como se ela estivesse a ser alimentada pelo fluxo de outra depressão no Atlântico NO, julgo que o AA pelo meio está também a dar uma ajuda no encaminhamento deste ar até esta pequena depressão:


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2017 às 15:04)

O GEM/CMC é, sem sombra de dúvida, por vezes um modelo mágico. Nesta ocasião consegue que um furacão de, quase, categoria 2 desapareça em 12 horas sem deixar rasto. Ora veja-se...

*Desastre! Desastre!*






*Mas... para onde foi?*






Mais a sério, não parece haver potencial _tropicalmente ciclónico_ no primeiro 1/3 deste mês no território português.


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Set 2017 às 15:15)

Orion disse:


> Mas... para onde foi?



Para as Caraíbas . 
Fora brincadeiras creio que só teremos influência de algum sistema tropical ou pós-tropical caso o AA se retire para Norte, o que sinceramente acho altamente improvável...


----------



## joralentejano (1 Set 2017 às 15:49)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Para as Caraíbas .
> Fora brincadeiras creio que só teremos influência de algum sistema tropical ou pós-tropical caso o AA se retire para Norte, o que sinceramente acho altamente improvável...


Mas é incrível e triste como este AA mantém a mesmo posição meses e meses a fio e mesmo que mude de posição, acabamos sempre por ter influência dele. Esperemos que isto mude a partir da 2° quinzena do mês, como costumava ser normal.


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Set 2017 às 15:58)

joralentejano disse:


> AA mantém a mesmo posição



É a "âncora" dos Açores . O melhor para o continente e para as ilhas é quando ela levanta e vai para a Escandinávia


----------



## criz0r (1 Set 2017 às 16:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Mas é incrível e triste como este AA mantém a mesmo posição meses e meses a fio



Apesar de ser mais evidente no Verão, devido ao calor instalado, consigo ficar mais impressionado com o poder deste Anticiclone no Inverno. 
Chega a ser uma autêntica parede desde perto das Ilhas Canárias até ás Ilhas Britânicas, são semanas e por vezes até meses sem deixar passar nada.


----------



## Orion (1 Set 2017 às 16:32)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É a "âncora" dos Açores . O melhor para o continente e para as ilhas é quando ela levanta e vai para a Escandinávia



Em termos de chuva, para as ilhas (e continente) o melhor é quando o anticiclone vai para sul/sudoeste. Nos Açores quando o anticiclone vai para norte às vezes fica-se com as _cut-offs_ que tanto podem trazer chuva moderada e prolongada como um monte de nada (nuvens e aguaceiros dispersos). Já em termos de frio o cenário tem mais nuances. Nos Açores por exemplo não é útil que o anticiclone se desloque integralmente para norte. Mas é preciso que o anticiclone se prolongue para norte.

Curiosamente é tão ou mais provável veres _Bermuda High_ do que _Azores High_ especialmente nos artigos dos EUA. Vê lá esta definição  https://forecast.weather.gov/glossary.php?word=Bermuda high



> Depending on the season, it has different names. When it is displaced westward, during the Northern Hemispheric summer and fall, the center is located in the western North Atlantic, near Bermuda. In the winter and early spring, it is primarily centered near the Azores in the eastern part of the North Atlantic. Also known as Azores High.



Não está ao contrário? Não é no Verão que o núcleo está perto dos Açores? Na configuração acima descrita os Açores teriam invernos secos e verões frescos


----------



## criz0r (1 Set 2017 às 16:47)

Deixo aqui um tópico não muito grande e bem antigo, mas com alguma discussão acerca do nosso "amigo" AA. 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/o-comportamento-do-anticiclone-dos-acores-aa.2734/


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Set 2017 às 17:07)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1519789828114426&id=111604802266276

Esta é uma poda rápida!
Uau!


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2017 às 20:06)

O CFS 6z mete o furacão José nos Açores dentro de 15 dias (a fazer a transição extratropical) 






O anticiclone, casmurro como habitual, tenta impedir mas no fim perde a batalha


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Set 2017 às 21:36)

Este ano, só falta um furacão no Algarve para o ano ser top. Já, que vimos neve, também poderia vir um furacão cat 1 para alegrar o pessoal.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (2 Set 2017 às 21:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este ano, só falta um furacão no Algarve para o ano ser top. Já, que vimos neve, também poderia vir um furacão cat 1 para alegrar o pessoal.



Um furacão de cat 1 para destruir o algarve , isso é o que querias , eu quero ver neve em lisboa , mas é raro .


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Set 2017 às 21:56)

Contem com um furacão contem, se nem uma simples frente aparece por cá quanto mais um furacão... habituem-se ao Verão de mais de 6 meses.


----------



## Orion (2 Set 2017 às 22:40)




----------



## Orion (4 Set 2017 às 00:43)

Os _ensembles_ do GFS lá vão indicando um eventual ciclone tropical para o meio do mês. Por agora são apenas devaneios e os cenários mais gravosos estão sempre a ser adiados.







---

Cá ficam as pérolas


----------



## Orion (4 Set 2017 às 01:48)

218 nós = 400 km/h. Será que alguma ilha das Bahamas levantava voo?


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2017 às 10:14)




----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 19:44)

Numa perspetiva de curto prazo torna-se cada vez mais provável que o José fique durante algum tempo parado a norte/noroeste das Antilhas.


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 19:51)

Finalmente uma definição minimamente decente


----------



## lserpa (6 Set 2017 às 20:03)

Orion disse:


> Numa perspetiva de curto prazo torna-se cada vez mais provável que o José fique durante algum tempo parado a norte/noroeste das Antilhas pequenas.



As previsões estão a ficar bem mais exóticas aqui para as nossas paragens  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 22:05)

Onde está o AG?

Os ciclones tropicais não são, pelo menos por agora, uma boa medida para avaliar o fenómeno.


----------



## criz0r (6 Set 2017 às 22:51)

Querem ver que tenho de marcar na Ryanair uma viagem aos Açores para essas datas?


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 23:12)

Como é que ainda ninguém se lembrou de criar uma empresa turística para ver os olhos dos furacões? 



criz0r disse:


> Querem ver que tenho de marcar na Ryanair uma viagem aos Açores para essas datas?



Acho que sai mais barato esperares por uma ciclogénese explosiva no inverno. A intensidade dos ventos (rajadas nos 140/150 km/h) e a ondulação geralmente não difere muito dos furacões cat. 1 muito enfraquecidos ou já em transição que chegam às ilhas.

Bem sei que a sensação não é a mesma mas em termos práticos isto não é terra de ciclones tropicais.


----------



## Orion (6 Set 2017 às 23:38)

Dez 2016:



> Segundo a meteorologista Rita Mota, da Delegação Regional dos Açores do IPMA, foi registada na estação do aeroporto da Horta, na ilha do Faial, uma "rajada máxima de 150 kms/hora entre as 20:30 e as 21:00 locais".



Dez 2015:



> Segundo o IPMA, em São Miguel registou-se uma rajada máxima de 140 km/h na estação do Aeroporto pelas 15h00. A rajada máxima registada no arquipélago foi de 141 km/h na Graciosa pelas 16h00. Na Horta a rajada máxima registada foi de 133 km/h  no Observatório pelas 14 horas e em Angra do Heroísmo foi de 119 km/h pelas 17 horas.



Mas vá, dou de barato. O furacão traz mais imprevisibilidade.

2012:



> Entretanto, uma rajada de vento que ultrapassou 170 quilómetros por hora foi registada esta noite no Parque Eólico de Santa Maria, confirmando a força do vento que está a atingir esta ilha dos Açores na sequência da passagem do furacão Gordon.



2016 (previsto mas a rajada observada não ultrapassou os 110km/h devido ao trajeto da tempestade):



> *Ventos fortes* e até 30% mais fortes no topo das montanhas e nas encostas viradas ao vento, do que à superfície, com rajadas até 130 km/h no grupo oriental e até 170 km/h no grupo central;


----------



## criz0r (7 Set 2017 às 00:13)

@Orion olha que se a moda pega..



Orion disse:


> Acho que sai mais barato esperares por uma ciclogénese explosiva no inverno. A intensidade dos ventos (rajadas nos 140/150 km/h) e a ondulação geralmente não difere muito dos furacões cat. 1 muito enfraquecidos ou já em transição que chegam às ilhas.



Verdade, não que eu desespere por algo desse género, até pelo impacto negativo que terá sempre no nosso País nada habituado a estas andanças, mas a esperar por isso só quando o rei fizer anos .

De vez em quando, lá temos um Gordon ou um Alex a visitar o Arquipélago mas são puras "brincadeiras" ao pé deste Irma.


----------



## Orion (9 Set 2017 às 17:07)

Não obstante a saída operacional mostrar uma TT em transição ainda é muito cedo para assumir como certa a passagem de um ciclone tropical. O _ensemble_ (ponto aleatório nas redondezas do GC) está muito dividido:


----------



## cepp1 (9 Set 2017 às 18:26)

Chove em quase toda a Europa, na Argélia e na Tunísia também choveu bem nos últimos dias e de Madrid para cá pouco ou nada chove!!


----------



## Orion (10 Set 2017 às 20:00)




----------



## Orion (11 Set 2017 às 01:24)

> In summary, neither our model projections for the 21st century nor our analyses of trends in Atlantic hurricane and tropical storm counts over the past 120+ yr support the notion that greenhouse gas-induced warming leads to large increases in either tropical storm or overall hurricane numbers in the Atlantic. One modeling study projects a large (~100%) increase in Atlantic category 4-5 hurricanes over the 21st century, but we estimate that this increase may not be detectable until the latter half of the century.
> 
> Therefore, we conclude that despite statistical correlations between SST and Atlantic hurricane activity in recent decades, it is premature to conclude that human activity–and particularly greenhouse warming–has already caused a detectable change in Atlantic hurricane activity. (“Detectable” here means the change is large enough to be distinguishable from the variability due to natural causes.) However, human activity may have already caused some some changes that are not yet detectable due to the small magnitude of the changes or observation limitations, or are not yet confidently modeled (e.g., aerosol effects on regional climate).


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Set 2017 às 21:25)

O GFS lá vai insistindo numa mudança do estado do tempo lá para dia 23   embora que a medo pois oura coloca a depressão mais próxima de nós ora mais longe, de qualquer modo já é bom sinal mostrar alguma coisa.
vamos aguardar com paciência.

A distância temporal ainda é muito grande.


----------



## jonas (11 Set 2017 às 21:42)

O ECM também vê alguma coisa. 
Será um sinal?Situação a acompanhar... 






Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Set 2017 às 21:54)

António josé Sales disse:


> O GFS lá vai insistindo numa mudança do estado do tempo lá para dia 23   embora que a medo pois oura coloca a depressão mais próxima de nós ora mais longe, de qualquer modo já é bom sinal mostrar alguma coisa.
> vamos aguardar com paciência.
> 
> A distância temporal ainda é muito grande.


Pois, nem vale a pena ter qualquer esperança porque já sabemos o que a casa gasta. O facto do GFS e outros modelos irem mostrando alguma mudança nos mapas a não ser o imponente AA, é bom mas está constantemente a ser adiada. Nesta última saída do GFS por exemplo, não aparece nada de especial, das 240h para a frente temos Anticiclone pela Europa toda praticamente, e apenas aparece uma cut-off pouco relevante a norte da península. Vamos acompanhando, continua a não ser fácil este anticiclone nos abandonar, enfim.


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Set 2017 às 22:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois, nem vale a pena ter qualquer esperança porque já sabemos o que a casa gasta. O facto do GFS e outros modelos irem mostrando alguma mudança nos mapas a não ser o imponente AA, é bom mas está constantemente a ser adiada. Nesta última saída do GFS por exemplo, não aparece nada de especial, das 240h para a frente temos Anticiclone pela Europa toda praticamente, e apenas aparece uma cut-off pouco relevante a norte da península. Vamos acompanhando, continua a não ser fácil este anticiclone nos abandonar, enfim.



Porcaria de anticiclone nunca mais nos larga já irrita isto têm de mudar algum dia espero que seja um ano de muita chuva senão estamos mal.


----------



## Orion (11 Set 2017 às 23:11)

---


----------



## Orion (12 Set 2017 às 01:06)

O 12º aniversário do Vince está quase a ocorrer e tendo em conta a política vigente o nome vai ser reutilizado este ano.

Ali o @algarvio1980 não se importaria nada se houvesse um _dèjá vu_ 

Em 2011 não houve 'Vince':


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2017 às 12:31)

@Orion , normalmente os nomes masculinos são mais fraquinhos.  Agora, que venha uma menina.  Vem pela altura das autárquicas, a 1 de Outubro, o Vince também veio pelas autárquicas.  Uma Maria, não ficava mal, uma Rina era engraçado.


----------



## Orion (13 Set 2017 às 23:01)

*Hurricane Harvey and Climate Change*




Tendo em conta isto...






... é mais realista defender o AG usando estes argumentos:




Claro que este tipo de eventos é mais lento e menos espetacular. Mas por agora não há provas para mais.


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2017 às 20:23)

Para representar estas saídas só me vem à mente isto 


Mais a sério, continua a não haver nada consistente no horizonte.


----------



## Orion (14 Set 2017 às 22:44)

Dei uma vista de olhos pelo _ensemble_ e não fiquei convencido. É bem provável que o trajeto atual desapareça na próxima saída. De qualquer das formas, no trajeto atual o ex-José seria inofensivo:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Set 2017 às 23:16)

Orion disse:


> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aquilo são 700hpa? Lol


----------



## lserpa (14 Set 2017 às 23:18)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Aquilo são 700hpa? Lol



Isso não é um furacão pá!! É uma máquina de vácuo!! Lolol


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (14 Set 2017 às 23:24)

0 % de Probabilidade de precipitação aqui para o Minho nos próximos 10 dias, incrível este bloqueio. Durará eternamente?


----------



## joralentejano (14 Set 2017 às 23:45)

1337 disse:


> 0 % de Probabilidade de precipitação aqui para o Minho nos próximos 10 dias, incrível este bloqueio. Durará eternamente?


É no Minho, é no sul e é em todo o país, já para não falar das temperaturas que apesar de agora descerem, a partir do início da semana volta para os 30°C. Onde é que isto irá parar? É que para além de se tornar chato, ser sempre o mesmo tempo, a situação não está nada fácil, só se vêm árvores a morrer, mesmo as oliveiras e sobreiros...
Amanhã começamos a segunda quinzena do mês e por aqui segue-se com 0mm, ai no norte sempre tem alguma coisa, provavelmente nem aos 5mm chega, é de chuva fraca, pouco ou nada faz, vale pelo fresco e pelo facto de sentir o ambiente mais húmido. É incrível que a mudança começou por ser mostrada a partir de 23/24 e agora já só é mostrada nos últimos dias do mês, devemos ter a repetição de abril.


----------



## Orion (15 Set 2017 às 00:20)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Aquilo são 700hpa? Lol



Não, é ilusão de ótica. Há um '70' que tem um 0 integrante de outro número por trás.

Depois de muitos clicks exploratórios acho que se consegue ter uma ideia razoável (impossível saber o centro tendo em conta os meios disponíveis). Sai da escala (dia 29) mas deve ter uma PC provavelmente a rondar os 960 hPa (ou mesmo abaixo disso).


----------



## 1337 (15 Set 2017 às 01:16)

joralentejano disse:


> É no Minho, é no sul e é em todo o país, já para não falar das temperaturas que apesar de agora descerem, a partir do início da semana volta para os 30°C. Onde é que isto irá parar? É que para além de se tornar chato, ser sempre o mesmo tempo, a situação não está nada fácil, só se vêm árvores a morrer, mesmo as oliveiras e sobreiros...
> Amanhã começamos a segunda quinzena do mês e por aqui segue-se com 0mm, ai no norte sempre tem alguma coisa, provavelmente nem aos 5mm chega, é de chuva fraca, pouco ou nada faz, vale pelo fresco e pelo facto de sentir o ambiente mais húmido. É incrível que a mudança começou por ser mostrada a partir de 23/24 e agora já só é mostrada nos últimos dias do mês, devemos ter a repetição de abril.


Sim eu referi o Minho mesmo por causa disso, se nem aqui chove imagina no Sul. Volto a dizer, mesmo o Norte de Portugal é das regiões com mais horas de sol da Europa e parece que a tendência é para aumentar.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (15 Set 2017 às 20:03)

lserpa disse:


> Isso não é um furacão pá!! É uma máquina de vácuo!! Lolol
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk







Orion disse:


> Não, é ilusão de ótica. Há um '70' que tem um 0 integrante de outro número por trás.
> 
> Depois de muitos clicks exploratórios acho que se consegue ter uma ideia razoável (impossível saber o centro tendo em conta os meios disponíveis). Sai da escala (dia 29) mas deve ter uma PC provavelmente a rondar os 960 hPa (ou mesmo abaixo disso).



Boa! Eu nem levei a sério, pensei mesmo que tivesse sido um bug ou uma run doida. Devia ter prestado mais atenção


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2017 às 02:56)

Porque é que este ciclone é importante? Por causa disto:






Na altura acompanhei (esporadicamente) o ciclone aqui. A devastação em Fiji foi colossal.

Pondo em perspetiva, o Winston teve uma intensidade máxima de 155 nós. O Irma na sua intensidade máxima atingiu os 160 nós (185 milhas por hora). O Allen de 1980 (furacão mais intenso no Atlântico) atingiu os 165 nós (190 milhas por hora). O Patrícia (Pacífico leste) de 2015, no seu máximo, atingiu os 185 nós.

Não obstante a diferença em termos de intensidade, o Hina é tão bizarro quanto o Patrícia tendo em conta a localização.


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2017 às 03:20)

Com os seus 170 nós, o ciclone Hina de 1985 iguala o Super Tufão Haiyan de 2013.






Na altura foi isto que se disse:


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Set 2017 às 11:22)

Os modelos novamente a piorar não está fácil este "AA" sair de nós , se tivermos mais um outono/inverno seco tamos tramados !


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Set 2017 às 11:31)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Os modelos novamente a piorar não está fácil este "AA" sair de nós , se tivermos mais um outono/inverno seco tamos tramados !


 Ou é o 8 ou  80 ora  mostram um anticiclone fortíssimo que bloqueia qualquer frente ora colocam  depressões que poderiam trazer alguma chuva, já estou farto desta pasmaceira este anticiclone já enjoa. 
Vamos aguardar pode ser que voltem a pôr alguma instabilidade para o fim do mês.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (16 Set 2017 às 12:07)

António josé Sales disse:


> Ou é o 8 ou  80 ora  mostram um anticiclone fortíssimo que bloqueia qualquer frente ora colocam  depressões que poderiam trazer alguma chuva, já estou farto desta pasmaceira este anticiclone já enjoa.
> Vamos aguardar pode ser que voltem a pôr alguma instabilidade para o fim do mês.



É verdade este "AA" já enjoa , já me enjoa este bloqueio .


----------



## Orion (16 Set 2017 às 20:54)

Para quem preferir a versão aborrecida mas científica, mais aqui  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...acoes-atlantico-2017.9223/page-51#post-623739


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2017 às 21:45)

*Ryan Ruggiero*‏Verified account@RyanRuggiero 12m12 minutes ago
*Dow Jones:Trump Administration Won't Withdraw From Paris Climate Deal -- EU Official   *


----------



## joralentejano (16 Set 2017 às 21:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Ryan Ruggiero*‏Verified account@RyanRuggiero 12m12 minutes ago
> *Dow Jones:Trump Administration Won't Withdraw From Paris Climate Deal -- EU Official   *


Foi preciso dois furacões bastante fortes fustigarem o sul do país para ele chegar à conclusão que as alterações climáticas são um facto real, enfim. Já esperava que isso acontecesse, com o tempo e com os fenómenos cada vez mais extremos que ocorreriam enquanto fosse presidente ele ia chegar a essa conclusão, mas não esperava que fosse tão rápido.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Set 2017 às 21:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Ryan Ruggiero*‏Verified account@RyanRuggiero 12m12 minutes ago
> *Dow Jones:Trump Administration Won't Withdraw From Paris Climate Deal -- EU Official   *



A confirmar-se, só não digo que era dar-lhe com um gato morto na tromba até o gato miar porque isso seria maldade para com o gato morto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2017 às 22:06)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> A confirmar-se, só não digo que era dar-lhe com um gato morto na tromba até o gato miar porque isso seria maldade para com o gato morto.


*AAAdoro o teu humor negro!!!!!!    *


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Set 2017 às 22:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *AAAdoro o teu humor negro!!!!!!    *



Neste caso, negro com umas pinceladas de laranja.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Set 2017 às 22:18)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Neste caso, negro com umas pinceladas de laranja.


Parecia que estavas a adivinhar...

*zerohedge*‏@zerohedge 3m3 minutes ago
*White House Denies WSJ Report That Trump Will Not Withdraw From Paris Climate Deal*


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Set 2017 às 22:29)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Parecia que estavas a adivinhar...
> 
> *zerohedge*‏@zerohedge 3m3 minutes ago
> *White House Denies WSJ Report That Trump Will Not Withdraw From Paris Climate Deal*



São quase 4 décadas no planeta Terra. O tempo suficiente para duvidar de tudo e de todos. Sou a rainha (metafórica) do cepticismo.

Adenda: o cepticismo estende-se à negação da notícia. Daquela 'gente' tudo é possível.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Set 2017 às 23:13)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> só não digo que era dar-lhe com um gato morto na tromba até o gato miar porque isso seria maldade para com o gato morto



Cuidado com os fãs do PAN, pois ainda te podem levar à barra dos tribunais por causa da defesa do gato mal cheiroso... 

Fora humor negro (o gato era preto), fanatismos fazem isso mesmo, tão depressa o gato é pardo (não há alterações climáticas) como o céu fica negro e há furações a entrar nos EUA a dentro, de repente o gato fica albino (já há alterações climáticas sem serem invenções da China)...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Set 2017 às 00:22)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Cuidado com os fãs do PAN, pois ainda te podem levar à barra dos tribunais por causa da defesa do gato mal cheiroso...
> 
> Fora humor negro (o gato era preto), fanatismos fazem isso mesmo, tão depressa o gato é pardo (não há alterações climáticas) como o céu fica negro e há furações a entrar nos EUA a dentro, de repente o gato fica albino (já há alterações climáticas sem serem invenções da China)...



Eh, respeito, se faz favor, que eu votei PAN e sou uma grande defensora dos animais (até tenho um gato preto e tudo!), motivo pelo qual acharia uma maldade sujeitar o cadáver do pobre gato ao contacto com o frontispício do 'animal'. 
Mais a sério, considero que na esmagadora maioria das situações, não há nada de ideológico em Trump. É um pulha, sim, como ser humano (em parte pulhice herdada) mas há pouca política nele. Diz aquilo que acha que é preciso dizer para seduzir os que nele votam por questões ideológicas, pelo caminho apanhou uns quantos descontentes (e já arrependidos) e ataca os opositores dos primeiros, os seduzidos pela retórica, pois isso mobiliza os mais radicais. A fórmula é velha mas resulta com bastante frequência principalmente onde o número de estúpidos por metro quadrado é grande. E todos sabemos como nos EUA há de tudo e em grande número, pelo que a quantidade de estúpidos não é excepção. Quando os menos estúpidos se armam em estúpidos, ficam em casa e não votam, coisas estúpidas podem acontecer. Foi o caso. Dito isto, Trump está para a ciência e para a intelectualidade como o Tony Carreira para a criatividade e originalidade.


----------



## Orion (17 Set 2017 às 01:38)

Esta temporada está a ser análoga à de 2007. Só que na altura a previsão foi um _fail_ total.






O mais relevante não é a relação que o CO2 tem com a atividade tropical mas sim  Porque é que há tão poucos ciclones no Atlântico aberto este ano? Basta olhar para a temporada de 2005...






... ou para a temporada do ano passado:






Se os ciclones estão a ser empurrados para as zonas com água mais quente e maior densidade populacional o que é que vai acontecer?


----------



## jorgeanimal (17 Set 2017 às 06:34)

Este tópico matou o fórum.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Set 2017 às 13:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 18 set. a 15 out 2017*
> 
> *Precipitação com valores abaixo e temperatura com valores acima do normal
> *
> ...


Estamos realmente num bom caminho, Setembro promete acabar com 0mm em muitos locais.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Set 2017 às 14:09)

Este setembro vai acabar a zeros ,  mais um outono/inverno seco  .


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2017 às 14:43)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Este setembro vai acabar a zeros ,  mais um outono/inverno seco  .



Qual a relação entre Setembro acabar a zeros  ( em algumas zonas) e o Outono/Inverno serem secos?

Se Setembro fosse chuvoso, o próximo Outono/Inverno já seria chuvoso? 

Vamos aguardar para ver, e depois tiram-se conclusões.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Set 2017 às 16:52)

Snifa disse:


> Qual a relação entre Setembro acabar a zeros  ( em algumas zonas) e o Outono/Inverno serem secos?
> 
> Se Setembro fosse chuvoso, o próximo Outono/Inverno já seria chuvoso?
> 
> Vamos aguardar para ver, e depois tiram-se conclusões.



Pois , mas por este andar vai ser mais um outono seco para o sul .


----------



## AndréGM22 (17 Set 2017 às 17:50)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Pois , mas por este andar vai ser mais um outono seco para o sul .



Outono? ainda nem o Verão acabou 

Acho que um mês seco não condiciona o tempo nos meses seguintes...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Set 2017 às 18:03)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Outono? ainda nem o Verão acabou
> 
> Acho que um mês seco não condiciona o tempo nos meses seguintes...




A questão é que o "AA" não sai dos açores , se continuar assim vai ser mais outro outono seco para o sul , como sempre vai chover sempre mais no norte , o sul fica a ver navios .


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Set 2017 às 14:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> E mesmo interessante também a interaccção entre sistemas tropicais e de latitude média - como no caso do *Jose*.



É exactamente essa dinâmica que espero ver concretizada nos próximos dias, pois acredito que irá ser a "chave" para abrir o bloqueio do AA no Atlântico e a chegada de instabilidade a Portugal Continental.


----------



## Orion (18 Set 2017 às 20:39)

À esquerda está a Maria, ao centro o José e à direita o Lee.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Set 2017 às 20:59)

Tanto drama que vai para aqui. 

O ditado diz: "Em Setembro, secam as fontes ou levam as pontes". Por isso, nada de novo a acrescentar. Prefiro ter o AA agora, quando ter o AA em Janeiro. 

Digo mais, ainda tem que vir calor com uma semana de lestada em todo o país, para que a água do mar aqueça que com esta temperatura bem podem pedir instabilidade que ela não vem e tudo morre enquanto estiver o regime de nortada.


----------



## weatherbox (18 Set 2017 às 23:32)

Hoje na minha rede social tive muitas amigas e amigos a queixarem-se do frio, quase todos de Lisboa com algumas pequenas excepções.
E recordei-me de um livro que me ofereceram no ano transacto. Caricaturas e generalizações à parte como é normal em livros divertidos deste género literário, vejam lá se isto não é mesmo assim


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2017 às 09:59)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Este tópico matou o fórum.



Ainda não matou, mas está a matar...


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Set 2017 às 11:58)

Um rearranjinho do fórum, não? 

Apesar de achar que este espaço é interessante, tornou-se um espaço de chat, com muitos assuntos dispersos e de difícil consulta.
Os outros espaços de previsões e seguimentos deviam ser tornados fixos, para visualização constante.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2017 às 13:34)

MSantos disse:


> Ainda não matou, mas está a matar...



O tópico, não está a matar os outros das previsões. Todos os membros, que postam deveriam ter o cuidado, de colocarem o post no tópico mais adequado. Também, é complicado, fazer-se uma previsão, quando nas próximas duas semanas, o tempo não vai sofrer grandes alterações. 

Aqui, é mais para o desabafo, não existisse este tópico, os outros estavam cheios de desilusões, frustrações e etc. 

Temos, sempre que analisar os dois lados. Não, esquecemos que o fórum perdeu alguns membros, que faziam previsões espectaculares como o Vince ou o Stormy e isso dava mais dinâmica ao fórum e isso reflecte-se, mas existe aqui membros que são capazes de elaborar uma previsão correcta e não fazer uma previsão a cada saída do modelo, há que analisar os modelos e quando existir a mudança que essas previsões apareçam no tópico correcto e isso parte de todos os membros e não só de um, mas também cabe a todos os membros quando a previsão é mais favorável ao Norte e começa a desilusão no sul ou vice-versa, pegar nesse mesmo post e colocá-lo neste tópico, porque isso não irá trazer nada de novo nesse tópico e passará a ser mais um chat e para isso já existe este tópico.

Foi, por isso, que o Staff criou este tópico e é para isso que ele mesmo serve, para dar cabeçadas quando não chove, quando chove demais e nunca mais vem o sol (também existe), quando não neva no meu quintal e neva no quintal do vizinho, quando caiu um raio no galinheiro do vizinho e houve frango no churrasco para todos menos para nós que damos mal com o vizinho.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Set 2017 às 16:39)

Este tópico é perfeito para totós da meteorologia como eu própria. Eu nem devia ter acesso aos tópicos mais 'profissionais'. Free o 'seguimento livre'.


----------



## MSantos (19 Set 2017 às 16:59)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Este tópico é perfeito para totós da meteorologia como eu própria. Eu nem devia ter acesso aos tópicos mais 'profissionais'. Free o 'seguimento livre'.



Devido ao facto de grande parte dos membros pensarem assim é que os tópicos de previsões estão a morrer, são tão elitistas que nem as elites querem lá escrever... Por falta de "público" preferem escrever neste tópico. 

Mas a filosofia do MeteoPT não é (penso eu) ter tópicos para os "encartados" em meteo e outros para os "_noobs",_ isso iria criar aqui um meteo _apartheid._

Desde que se procure fundamentar as opiniões, todos podem escrever nos tópicos de previsão e analise, evitando escrever em modo chat e se contenham de espalhar os seus desejos e frustrações meteorológicas (essas podem ficar para este tópico).


----------



## Dan (19 Set 2017 às 17:28)

Também é um pouco o reflexo de estarmos na estação seca, quase todos os anos é mais ou menos assim. O fórum deve voltar a animar quando começar a chover.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (19 Set 2017 às 17:53)

Enfim nada de nada , chuva zero , ... enfim .


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2017 às 18:32)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Este tópico é perfeito para totós da meteorologia como eu própria. Eu nem devia ter acesso aos tópicos mais 'profissionais'. Free o 'seguimento livre'.



Aqui, no fórum ninguém é totó e podes sempre dar a tua opinião nos outros tópicos de previsão.

Tenta fazer a tua análise nessas previsões, dizeres que nem devias ter acesso é mau, faz a tua análise como tu sabes fazer, que seria bastante interessante. Mesmo que cometas erros, estamos cá todos para aprender e não dar na cabeça de uns e dos outros, mas claro respeitando as regras desses mesmos tópicos e ninguém vai dizer ou criticar alguma coisa.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Set 2017 às 19:15)

Amigos, para fazer previsões é preciso perceber alguma coisa daquilo que se está a falar. Claro que estava a brincar quando disse que não devia ter acesso aos outros tópicos. Devo ter mas só para ler e aprender. Percebo muito pouco de meteorologia e o tempo para investir no aprofundamento do tema é escasso, daí este tópico ser o mais indicado para mim, agora sem ironias. Continuo a achar que um dos grandes males deste país são os tudológos. Sabem pouquinho de muita coisa mas 'botam' faladura sobre tudo e com ares de expert. Há coisas que são apropriadas para se dar opiniões mas há assuntos em que só se ganha se, não sabendo do que falamos, ficarmos calados. Este tópico é o meu muro das lamentações. Não mo tirem.


----------



## Snifa (19 Set 2017 às 19:43)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Não vai dar em nada , como sempre .



Calma rapaz, respira fundo e relaxa, não vale a pena "sofrer" por antecipação.. e muito menos por uma coisa tão incerta e que ninguém controla, como o Tempo


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (19 Set 2017 às 19:54)

Snifa disse:


> Calma rapaz, respira fundo e relaxa, não vale a pena "sofrer" por antecipação.. e muito menos por uma coisa tão incerta e que ninguém controla, como o Tempo




Já se sabe como é o nosso "AA" não vai passar nada , nem uma frente .


----------



## AndréGM22 (19 Set 2017 às 20:20)

Snifa disse:


> Calma rapaz, respira fundo e relaxa, não vale a pena "sofrer" por antecipação.. e muito menos por uma coisa tão incerta e que ninguém controla, como o Tempo



Secalhar alguns experts deixaram de vir ao fórum mas para compensar agora temos um vidente.   



Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Já se sabe como é o nosso "AA" não vai passar nada , nem uma frente .



Tens de mudar as tuas previsões, pode ser que assim o anticiclone vá chatear para outro lado


----------



## dahon (19 Set 2017 às 21:09)

Isto agora só lá vai com a neve. Deixem começar a aparecer as primeiras neves nas previsões.

PS: Não me batam por não ter falado na chuva. Eu sei que é precisa.


----------



## Zulo (19 Set 2017 às 23:55)

Não haviam experts, haviam pessoas que que liam as cartas e davam a sua opinião (lembro me tão bem do Stormy ser criticado por ser sempre tão esperançado em previsões de tempestades apocalípticas, lol...), lembro me do rapaz que fazia as suas previsões em vídeo no YouTube, tanta coisa.
Foram expulsando esse pessoal com as  constantes críticas, e são complacentes agora, com todo o disparate que é depositado aqui e noutros tópicos, diariamente..
Não sou de falar muito, mas venho cá todos os dias já vai para uns 7 anos... Comecem a limitar um pouco certo tipo de atitudes e talvez o fórum se organize por si próprio.. É hora de pararem com a choradeira constante, o tempo é o que é e não vale a pena chorarem constantemente que não vai mudar por isso. 
Um abraço a todos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (20 Set 2017 às 00:17)

Zulo disse:


> Não haviam experts, haviam pessoas que que liam as cartas e davam a sua opinião (lembro me tão bem do Stormy ser criticado por ser sempre tão esperançado em previsões de tempestades apocalípticas, lol...), lembro me do rapaz que fazia as suas previsões em vídeo no YouTube, tanta coisa.
> Foram expulsando esse pessoal com as  constantes críticas, e são complacentes agora, com todo o disparate que é depositado aqui e noutros tópicos, diariamente..
> Não sou de falar muito, mas venho cá todos os dias já vai para uns 7 anos... Comecem a limitar um pouco certo tipo de atitudes e talvez o fórum se organize por si próprio.. É hora de pararem com a choradeira constante, o tempo é o que é e não vale a pena chorarem constantemente que não vai mudar por isso.
> Um abraço a todos.



Sem dúvida, outro como o @stormy este fórum dificilmente vai apanhar, as previsões dele podiam ser por vezes um pouco exageradas, mas em cada análise que fazia, colocava todo o seu conhecimento, posso dizer que do pouco que aprendi, muito se deveu a dúvidas que ia colocando acerca de determinados comportamentos atmosféricos que ele ia enunciando nas suas previsões. Outros tempos...  Depois de tantas acusações, foi integrar o BestWeather onde encontrou finalmente o reconhecimento que não lhe fora, várias vezes, dado aqui no fórum.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Set 2017 às 00:38)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sem dúvida, outro como o @stormy este fórum dificilmente vai apanhar, as previsões dele podiam ser por vezes um pouco exageradas, mas em cada análise que fazia, colocava todo o seu conhecimento, posso dizer que do pouco que aprendi, muito se deveu a dúvidas que ia colocando acerca de determinados comportamentos atmosféricos que ele ia enunciando nas suas previsões. Outros tempos...  Depois de tantas acusações, foi integrar o BestWeather onde encontrou finalmente o reconhecimento que não lhe fora dado aqui no fórum.


Realmente, os posts dele eram muito animadores (sim, por vezes exagerados, mas adorava a forma como ele interpretava os modelos ) quer queira quer não, ele influenciou-me a inscrever-me no fórum. 
@stormy se estiveres a ver-nos, peço-te que voltes! Ainda há pessoal que te admira!


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Set 2017 às 00:46)

Há membros neste fórum cujo o seu passatempo preferido é chatear os outros  passam o dia  a criticar muitas vezes sem razão aparente.
Vamos concentrar-nos no que realmente importa na meteorologia, a nossa grande paixão que merece toda a nossa atenção.


----------



## joselamego (20 Set 2017 às 01:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Realmente, os posts dele eram muito animadores (sim, por vezes exagerados, mas adorava a forma como ele interpretava os modelos ) quer queira quer não, ele influenciou-me a inscrever-me no fórum.
> @stormy se estiveres a ver-nos, peço-te que voltes! Ainda há pessoal que te admira!




Concordo, o Stormy fazia previsões fantásticas! Estou neste fórum desde 2013 e recordo-me bem dos conhecimentos fantásticos que ele tinha...Saudades das interpretações dos modelos que ele fazia!


----------



## Teya (20 Set 2017 às 01:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Realmente, os posts dele eram muito animadores (sim, por vezes exagerados, mas adorava a forma como ele interpretava os modelos ) quer queira quer não, ele influenciou-me a inscrever-me no fórum.
> @stormy se estiveres a ver-nos, peço-te que voltes! Ainda há pessoal que te admira!



É exactamente aquilo que penso, e como já foi dito, faz muita falta neste fórum e as suas previsões deixam saudades, principalmente porque foram essas mesmas previsões que me fizeram leitora assídua e posteriormente membro.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Set 2017 às 08:39)

Bom dia ao forum!

Tanto quanto sei ele está no BestWeather, certamente a onda dele onde pode dar tudo o que tem, infelizmente assisti aqui muitas vezes a "ataques" nomeadamente de moderadores e outros a membros entre os quais estava o que estamos a falar porque não se identificavam com o modo e fundamentação das suas previsões, aliás a origem deste tópico foi precisamente essa, a separação do trigo do joio, porque alguém assim o decidiu, certo? Isto é verdade! Não o neguem!
Sou do tempo em que este forum era um ponto de encontro, onde todos tinham lugar, eram tempos em que não tinha assim tantos membros e por isso eram estimados, entretanto, cresceu e muito, descaracterizou-se, o forum não soube ou não quis adaptar-se aos novos tempos, muitos membros cansados partiram e com legitimidade para projectos próprios, da sua responsabilidade e com as suas ambições.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 08:57)

Acabaram de dizer na meteorologia do canal 1 que amanhã vai chover em Portugal continental com a passagem de uma frente...

Edit: Eu juro que ouvi! Mas não vejo isso em lado nenhum...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Set 2017 às 09:10)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Acabaram de dizer na meteorologia do canal 1 que amanhã vai chover em Portugal continental com a passagem de uma frente...
> 
> Edit: Eu juro que ouvi! Mas não vejo isso em lado nenhum...


Ouviste bem! Amanhã está previsto, tal como segunda-feira alguma chuva fraca no litoral norte e talvez também em alguns locais do litoral centro. Quanto ao resto do continente haverá mais nuvens do que o habitual, nada de especial.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 09:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Ouviste bem! Amanhã está previsto, tal como segunda-feira alguma chuva fraca no litoral norte e talvez também em alguns locais do litoral centro. Quanto ao resto do continente haverá mais nuvens do que o habitual, nada de especial.


Obrigado! Vou rezar para que chegue cá...


----------



## MSantos (20 Set 2017 às 09:45)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O GFS vêr a frente a dissipar-se frente às nossas costas, quanto muito alguns chuviscos no litoral Oeste a norte de Cabo da Roca:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Publica este post no tópico apropriado, este tópico não é para discutir modelos! 

Assim as analises interessantes ficam aqui perdidas e pouca relevância vão ter. Deixem este tópico para o resto que não se enquadre nas previsões nem em seguimento. 

Cabe nos a nós (não à moderação) postar os assuntos certos nos locais certos, senão mais vale encerrar todos os tópicos e manter só este, visto que todos os assuntos são aqui "despejados".


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Set 2017 às 09:51)

MSantos disse:


> Amanha tudo indica que teremos alguma precipitação fraca principalmente no Litoral.
> 
> A precipitação não deverá chegar ao Interior Sul que é onde mais falta faria.


Espero que chegue aqui... as minhas árvores de fruto agradeciam muito!


----------



## joralentejano (20 Set 2017 às 10:22)

MSantos disse:


> Amanha tudo indica que teremos alguma precipitação fraca principalmente no Litoral.
> 
> A precipitação não deverá chegar ao Interior Sul, que é onde mais falta faria.


Mesmo que chegasse não ia fazer diferença, sempre seria melhor que nada mas a seca é extremamente grave, para isto voltar mesmo ao lugar era preciso dias e dias de muita chuva. O facto de por vezes se "choramingar" já nem é pela falta de animação mas sim pela tristeza e desespero de ver isto piorar a cada dia que passa e não se ver nada de relevante nas previsões.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Set 2017 às 10:26)

O Stormy foi muito mal tratado neste fórum. Por várias vezes o defendi. Não me admira nada que tenha ido para outras paragens. O que me surpreende é que não tenha ido mais cedo. De qualquer modo, se ainda passar por cá para ler, pode ser que reconsidere...


----------



## Zulo (20 Set 2017 às 10:40)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Depois de tantas acusações, foi integrar o BestWeather onde encontrou finalmente o reconhecimento que não lhe fora dado aqui no fórum.



E como é engraçado que,por esta altura,o "seu" projecto é agora usado para fazer previsões neste mesmo fórum...

Fiquei um grande admirador do Stormy precisamente pela classe que demonstrou. Saiu,seguiu caminho e continuou a "dar o que tem" para que pessoas (que como eu,na altura ainda muito noob na Metereologia) menos dadas a isto pudessem contemplar grandes tempestades.. Sim,porque acertou muitas vezes,só não acertava era no "Quintal" certo de algumas pessoas.

Siga a banda,quando vier o mau tempo o fórum enche,as fotos deliciam-nos novamente e esquecemos isto tudo..Até as baboseiras!


----------



## MSantos (20 Set 2017 às 10:44)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> O Stormy foi muito mal tratado neste fórum. Por várias vezes o defendi. Não me admira nada que tenha ido para outras paragens. O que me surpreende é que não tenha ido mais cedo. De qualquer modo, se ainda passar por cá para ler, pode ser que reconsidere...



O Francisco (@stormy) quando andou por aqui era muito jovem e entusiasmava-se com as previsões, de tal forma que acabava muitas vezes a fazer wishcasting e não forecasting. Muitas vezes utilizava linguagem demasiado técnica e com estrangeirismos que quase ninguém percebia o que ele queria dizer, era normal que fosse chamado a atenção (e bem pela moderação), tanto que até lhe fez bem, actualmente no seu projeto BestWeather, ele é muito mais cauteloso e maduro nas analises que faz aos modelos, por isso tem bastante sucesso e cada vez mais seguidores.

Ralhar às vezes faz bem, faz crescer! Penso que foi o que aconteceu com o Stormy!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Set 2017 às 11:17)

MSantos disse:


> Ralhar às vezes faz bem, faz crescer! Penso que foi o que aconteceu com o Stormy!



Isto é um fórum. Não somos pais dos foristas. Não me refiro a discordâncias ou a críticas. Nada contra isso. Aliás, prático essas duas modalidades com gosto e alguma frequência. Agora ralhar? Isso é paternalismo. O Stormy foi, muitas vezes, maltratado, sim. As previsões dele e os seus erros eram julgados com maior ferocidade que muitas das argoladas do IPMA. Não fazia qualquer sentido. Foi, pelos vistos, para outras paragens onde deve ser mais apreciado. Quem ficou a perder foi o fórum, na minha opinião. O mundo é dos que arriscam, ainda que errem. Os que nada fazem nunca erram.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Set 2017 às 11:18)

Zulo disse:


> E como é engraçado que,por esta altura,o "seu" projecto é agora usado para fazer previsões neste mesmo fórum...



Admito que não sabia. Ah, the irony.


----------



## MSantos (20 Set 2017 às 11:36)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Isto é um fórum. Não somos pais dos foristas. Não me refiro a discordâncias ou a críticas. Nada contra isso. Aliás, prático essas duas modalidades com gosto e alguma frequência. Agora ralhar? Isso é paternalismo. O Stormy foi, muitas vezes, maltratado, sim. As previsões dele e os seus erros eram julgados com maior ferocidade que muitas das argoladas do IPMA. Não fazia qualquer sentido. Foi, pelos vistos, para outras paragens onde deve ser mais apreciado. Quem ficou a perder foi o fórum, na minha opinião. O mundo é dos que arriscam, ainda que errem. Os que nada fazem nunca erram.



Ralhar foi uma forma de expressão, talvez o correto talvez seja "chamadas de atenção" e não "ralhetes"  e foram sempre aplicados com intuito de melhorar e incentivar e nunca de reprimir o Stormy e também com o objetivo de manter a credibilidade do forum.
Não era correto estarem a ser previstos tornados em todos os eventos meteorológicos que iriam ocorrer, era lançar alarmismo puro sem necessidade, era preciso por um travão para bem do MeteoPT, (e dele próprio para não cair no ridículo).

Que eu saiba o Stormy não saiu a mal do MeteoPT, apenas foi dedicar a sua energia ao seu projecto pessoal, o que é legitimo! 

Penso é que a moderação anda a ser demasiado perdulária, com certas aves raras que aí andam, com as suas bolas de cristal que lançam previsões dispares com intervalos de meia hora.


----------



## rozzo (20 Set 2017 às 12:03)

Felizmente este tópico permite alguma conversa mais "fora do sério", seja em termos de desabafos, de brincadeiras, ou de discussões "ideológicas". Sempre foi esse o intuito quando foi criado, especialmente para evitar o "descambar" constante que existia nos tópicos mais sérios.
Infelizmente algum desse descambar continua. Quanto a isso, como já foi pedido muitas vezes, basta apenas algum espírito de auto-crítica por parte de todos, e pensar onde e quando postar em cada tópico:
- Isto aplica-se a não fazer posts de desabafo/chat/palha nos tópicos sérios;
- Mas também se aplica ao oposto - não colocar neste tópico posts/cartas que têm relevância e utiliadade para os tópicos mais sérios.

Basta um pouco de calma às vezes, e como disse, espírito auto-crítico antes de clicar no botão de publicar. 

Mas atenção, também já foi dito aqui... Esta pasmaceira meteorológica não ajuda. É perfeitamente normal que com tanto marasmo, os posts de previsões e seguimento mais "sérios" estejam muito parados, e se debite muita informação menos relevante neste tópico livre. Certamente quando o tempo animar as coisas vão mudar, não tenho qualquer dúvida disso. Portanto, eu pessoalmente não acho que o tópico mate o fórum. O que está a aparentemente "matar" é a meteorologia em si, que nesta época nos dá muito pouco "sumo" para realmente discutir o que importa. Em breve esperemos isto volta ao normal! 

Mas... Nessa altura, o tal bom senso e pensar duas vezes antes de postar, vão ser cruciais para manter a organização no fórum!

Acreditem que às vezes podemos parecer injustos, e até o podemos ser sem querer (é impossível agradar a gregos e troianos...), mas não é fácil gerir tantas opiniões diferentes e tanto tipo de conteúdos. Se já não é fácil agora neste marasmo meteorológico, imagine-se quando o fórum está agitado!
Daí os constantes pedidos de alguma "ajuda" e bom senso aos membros regulares, para nos facilitar este trabalho e ajudar o fórum a manter-se organizado.

Algo que não ajuda certamente é algum tipo de atitudes de pegar em qualquer mínimo tema de disputa (seja a seca, sejam os fogos, os modelos, os lamentos, as previsões do Stormy, o gato da vizinha, etc.) para criar discussões não saudáveis, que chegam ao ponto da disputa pessoal e do insulto. Esse tipo de atitudes é que não podemos tolerar, e infelizmente é recorrente, dando ideia que algumas pessoas procuram aqui no fórum e nesses assuntos pretexto para libertar frustrações ou irritações do foro pessoal. Essa é a nossa maior dificuldade de gerir, pois esse comportamento não depende de nós, mas sim do íntimo de cada um, e claro, acentua-se nestas alturas em que há pouca meteorologia para discutir, e qualquer "não-assunto" se torna em motivo de disputa para quem está nesse modo "agressivo".


Relativamente ao assunto do Stormy...E eu posso falar disto de consciência tranquila, pois apesar do membro em questão já nem participar aqui, continuo perfeitamente a manter contacto regular com ele...

Acho que ele próprio é o primeiro a assumir e a agradecer boa parte dos "ralhetes" que aqui levou. E é o primeiro a assumir que agora está muito mais maduro, e que na altura em que aqui começou a ser muito activo fazia imensas previsões exageradas e por vezes completamente disparatadas, típicas de muito entusiasmo e "wishcasting". Aliás, mesmo nessa altura, em conversas privadas com ele, percebia alguma frustração dele por falhar nessas situações, e sei que ele falhava não por querer necessariamente ser sensacionalista, mas porque estava a aprender baseado em coisas mais extremas como previsões de tempo extremo nos EUA, e fazia analogias directas (obviamente não funcionais) para o caso de Portugal.
Portanto, essa constante frustração pessoal que ele tinha, juntamente com as muitas chamadas de atenção que aqui levou (umas mais didáticas outras menos obviamente...) certamente o tornaram mais maduro e mais eficiente.

Que eu saiba, ele saiu mesmo para se dedicar ao seu projecto, não foi corrido daqui, nem saiu a mal, e está à vontade para participar se quiser.
Relativamente à "ironia" das suas previsões aparecerem agora aqui.. Como disse, se ele deixou de participar por iniciativa própria, e se mantém previsões regulares nas redes sociais, é uma fonte como outra qualquer para previsões e/ou opiniões. Desta forma não vejo qual a estranheza ou ironia de algum membro do fórum porventura aparecer com informação do BestWeather, tal como de qualquer outra fonte, desde que corretamente citada e no contexto adequado.

Portanto não vamos fazer deste assunto mais um motivo para "guerrinhas" aqui no fórum no meio desta pasmaceira meteorológica. Já bastaram as autênticas "guerras de clãs" pró e contra o Stormy que se geraram nessas alturas de maior disputa de opiniões, por vezes completamente absurdas...

Venha o Outono para nos dar coisas mais interessantes e construtivas para discutir!


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Set 2017 às 12:08)

Epá!

Calma. Calma lá nisso.
Já cá ando há uns anos e já vi várias coisas interessantes.
Vi membros certinhos a desaparecer daqui (pelo menos activamente). Vi membros a chegar cheios de vontade de aprender e participativos.
Vi membros pouco participativos e há-os não participativos.
É natural que assim o seja.
Sem particularizar a coisa, cada membro oferece aquilo que pode e sabe. Como tal temos de encarar isto no bom espírito do fórum: partilha.
Partilha do pouco ou do muito que se sabe.
E se sei um pouco é porque ao participar aprendi - e já me auto-corrigi e fui corrigido. Nada que me assole a alma pois aprender é viver...

Por isso: PARTICIPEM. uMAS VEZES MAIS, OUTRAS MENOS. Mas participem - há sempre algum tópico onde se enquadrem melhor.
E nós, como amantes da natureza e ciências várias, temos a capacidade de ver para além da meteorologia pura e dura. Biologia, geografia, oceanografia, geologia. Epá! tanta coisa que encaixa aqui no fórum quando estamos em tempo de "sede" meteorológica.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Set 2017 às 12:38)

MSantos disse:


> com certas aves raras que aí andam, com as suas bolas de cristal que lançam previsões dispares em intervalos de meia hora.



Pois. A exigência com uns e com outros nem sempre é congruente. Mas a vida é feita, também, de incongruências.


----------



## Orion (20 Set 2017 às 16:34)

Onde está o túmulo do membro e em que ano ocorreu o falecimento? Com tanta nostalgia aqui tenho mesmo que perguntar  Como podemos fazer o MeteoPT _Great Again_? 

Até há pouco tempo o Vince fazia as_ previsões _para_ tótós_ e o Stormy fazia previsões por vezes com tanto jargão científico que a maioria das pessoas só retirava das publicações a localização e o tipo de tempo que ia fazer. Acho que nunca ninguém duvidou dos conhecimentos dele mas havia alguma dificuldade em _tótótizar_ as previsões.

O Stormy era tão criticado pelos seus erros como todos somos. Independentemente dos motivos, quando se cria expectativas de eventos severos e nada acontece as reações subsequentes são mais ou menos previsíveis não? Acrescento que não obstante os erros periódicos, que são inevitáveis, não me parece que a sua posição no fórum tenha sido posta em causa.

O Stormy fundou um projeto que, em parte, preenche um buraco nas funções do IPMA, nomeadamente o acompanhamento periódico dos eventos meteorológicos. Isto é feito de uma forma mais acessível ao mesmo tempo que se mantém a possibilidade de interação com os membros do projeto. Faz sentido estar em 2 locais a fazer a mesma coisa? O público-alvo é basicamente o mesmo.

Do que me lembro as participações do Stormy estavam circunscritas à ocorrência de eventos significativos no continente. Está a haver algum neste momento?

Há vida para além do fórum. E se o Stormy prefere que as suas opiniões/previsões tenham outra configuração e impacto (fórum  projeto pessoal) quem o pode criticar?


----------



## 1337 (20 Set 2017 às 18:54)

Já agora que estão todos em modo "Nostalgia de membros", alguém se lembra do James? Que é feito dele?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Set 2017 às 19:02)

O membro james é outro membro importante que fazia também previsões muito boas , alguém sabe dele ?


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Set 2017 às 19:14)

1337 disse:


> Já agora que estão todos em modo "Nostalgia de membros", alguém se lembra do James? Que é feito dele?


O James abandonou o forum.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Set 2017 às 21:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> O James abandonou o forum.



É pena porque ele era um membro muito importante e fazia previsões muito boas .


----------



## MSantos (21 Set 2017 às 17:15)

Amanha começa o Outono!!! 

(Pelo menos no calendário) 



> Em 2017, o Equinócio de Outono, ocorre no dia 22 de Setembro às 20h02 (tempo universal), 21h02 em Portugal continental e na Região Autónoma da Madeira, e às 20h02 na Região Autónoma dos Açores. Este instante marca o início do Outono no Hemisfério Norte. Esta estação prolonga-se até ao próximo Solstício que ocorre no dia 21 de Dezembro às 16h28 em Portugal continental.



http://oal.ul.pt/equinocio-de-outono-2017/


----------



## criz0r (21 Set 2017 às 18:29)

Só agora é que vi o que tem sido "debatido" nas ultimas páginas deste tópico.
Não tenho nada de relevante a acrescentar que outros membros não tenham já dito, é bem verdade que o stormy aplicava muitas Hipérboles na suas previsões no entanto, a sua participação praticamente assídua em muito enriquecia este Fórum. Era e é um membro que mesmo com algumas críticas mais "durinhas", manteve sempre a sua postura e nunca perpetuou uma discussão por muita ou pouca razão que tivesse.

No que diz respeito a este tópico, concordo com o que o @rozzo referiu. Este tópico há muito que pecava por não existir por diversas razões e eu acredito que assim que o São Pedro nos brindar com os elementos que tanto gostamos, este tópico vai entrar em desertificação. Pelo menos até para o ano e aos dias de 40ºC .

A realidade, é que quando me inscrevi neste Fórum em 2008, era um tótózinho que achava que ventos de 40km/h correspondiam a rajadas de 90km/h e por ai fora. No entanto, com a partilha de conhecimentos e experiências de *todos *os membros que por aqui passaram e passam, sinto neste momento um enorme à vontade para eu próprio lançar as minhas previsões, não só aqui mas também em outros projectos que possam eventualmente vir a surgir daqui para a frente.

Gostaria imenso, que membros como o stormy ou o Vince voltassem aos seus post's por aqui, assim como aos meus vizinhos @Lightning @Sanxito @mr. phillip etc que também não têm sido muito assíduos por razões que só eles saberão. Isto de ser neste momento o único membro activo na zona de Almada é complicado .

Em suma, daqui a 2 semanas tenho esperança que sejamos todos corridos a "pontapé" deste tópico para os respectivos Seguimentos .


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Set 2017 às 18:39)

criz0r disse:


> Gostaria imenso, que membros como o stormy ou o Vince voltassem aos seus post's por aqui, assim como aos meus vizinhos @Lightning @Sanxito @mr. phillip etc que também não têm sido muito assíduos por razões que só eles saberão. Isto de ser neste momento o único membro activo na zona de Almada é complicado .
> 
> Em suma, daqui a 2 semanas tenho esperança que sejamos todos corridos a "pontapé" deste tópico para os respectivos Seguimentos .


Chamaram?? 
Da minha parte, vários motivos me têm afastado de postar, embora não de seguir, mas nada de específico com o fórum...
O marasmo meteorológico também não ajuda...
De qualquer forma, aproveito para informar que, muito em breve, passarei a postar de um local bem mais interessante no que toca às temperaturas, nomeadamente em dias de inversões... Quinta do Conde, um grande poço de frio aqui na península de Setúbal...


----------



## criz0r (21 Set 2017 às 19:01)

eh lá foste rápido @mr. phillip . De facto é verdade, aquela zona desde a Quinta do Conde até Azeitão é uma espécie de Montejunto da margem sul.
Foi inclusive na Quinta do Conde, que naquele dia épico de 29 de Janeiro de 2006 eu parei o carro para ver os primeiros flocos de neve XXL. Excelente local para se seguir no que toca ás mínimas e máximas também porque no Verão é uma fornalha autêntica.


----------



## mr. phillip (21 Set 2017 às 19:06)

O Tapatalk avisou... 
Este ano houve vários registos de temperaturas a rondar os -5°C nessa zona... Looking forward to that...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (21 Set 2017 às 19:45)

mr. phillip disse:


> O Tapatalk avisou...
> Este ano houve vários registos de temperaturas a rondar os -5°C nessa zona... Looking forward to that...




É verdade aquela zona tem grande potencial para inversões térmicas , daqui a uns tempos vou me mudar para alcochete e passarei a postar lá .


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2017 às 10:10)

mr. phillip disse:


> Chamaram??
> Da minha parte, vários motivos me têm afastado de postar, embora não de seguir, mas nada de específico com o fórum...
> O marasmo meteorológico também não ajuda...
> De qualquer forma, aproveito para informar que, muito em breve, passarei a postar de um local bem mais interessante no que toca às temperaturas, nomeadamente em dias de inversões... Quinta do Conde, um grande poço de frio aqui na península de Setúbal...



Excelente noticia, se a tua localização for junto à ribeira de Coina melhor ainda.
Aguardamos então por esses dados gélidos.


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Set 2017 às 10:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Excelente noticia, se a tua localização for junto à ribeira de Coina melhor ainda.
> Aguardamos então por esses dados gélidos.


É perto sim...


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Set 2017 às 19:00)

Lá está  o GFS  a piorar novamente mas não estou muito preocupado ainda falta muito tempo para o possível evento de precipitação além disso dá-me ideia que o GFS anda meio maluco, já o ECM está muito melhor vamos aguardar pelas próximas saídas.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Set 2017 às 19:06)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Ando eu nisto há alguns anos e ainda caio no erro de ligar a cartas a mais de 200 horas de distância.
> 
> 
> O AA ainda está bem vivo e não me admirava nada se viesse em grande no início de Outubro. As altas pressões na Escandinávia davam jeito se o AA estivesse mais para sul ou oeste. Assim deverá manter-se tudo igual.
> ...


Penso até que os modelos  apenas mostram aquilo que devia acontecer nesta altura se tudo ainda fosse normal. Desde o inicio de Setembro que vejo mudanças nos modelos mas são sempre mas mesmo sempre adiadas, é incrível. Nada passa das 240h, à semanas que os meteogramas mostram 0mm, tal como mostram uma mudança de padrão, mas como disse, sempre acima das 240h. Já nem fico feliz ao ver as mudanças visto terem sempre o mesmo destino, que é desaparecer. Esta última saída do GFS mostra aquilo que necessitamos: Anticiclone na Gronelândia e um corredor direto de depressões até à PI, melhor não havia e era disto que precisávamos mas infelizmente, acima das 300h. Veremos o que nos mostra esta próxima saída do ECM.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Set 2017 às 19:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Penso até que os modelos  apenas mostram aquilo que devia acontecer nesta altura se tudo ainda fosse normal. Desde o inicio de Setembro que vejo mudanças nos modelos mas são sempre mas mesmo sempre adiadas, é incrível. Nada passa das 240h, à semanas que os meteogramas mostram 0mm, tal como mostram uma mudança de padrão, mas como disse, sempre acima das 240h. Já nem fico feliz ao ver as mudanças visto terem sempre o mesmo destino, que é desaparecer. Esta última saída do GFS mostra aquilo que necessitamos: Anticiclone na Gronelândia e um corredor direto de depressões até à PI, melhor não havia e era disto que precisávamos mas infelizmente, acima das 300h. Veremos o que nos mostra esta próxima saída do ECM.


vamos acabar Setembro completamente a 0 no que toca a precipitação, será o mês de Setembro mais seco de que há memoria, este ano é mesmo para bater recordes infelizmente pelos piores motivos.
Esperemos que Outubro nos traga a tão desejada e preciosa chuva.


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Set 2017 às 19:42)

joralentejano disse:


> Penso até que os modelos  apenas mostram aquilo que devia acontecer nesta altura se tudo ainda fosse normal. Desde o inicio de Setembro que vejo mudanças nos modelos mas são sempre mas mesmo sempre adiadas, é incrível. Nada passa das 240h, à semanas que os meteogramas mostram 0mm, tal como mostram uma mudança de padrão, mas como disse, sempre acima das 240h. Já nem fico feliz ao ver as mudanças visto terem sempre o mesmo destino, que é desaparecer. Esta última saída do GFS mostra aquilo que necessitamos: Anticiclone na Gronelândia e um corredor direto de depressões até à PI, melhor não havia e era disto que precisávamos mas infelizmente, acima das 300h. Veremos o que nos mostra esta próxima saída do ECM.



O GFS  como de costume éstá sempre a adiar é um modelo bom mas a curto prazo, a longo prazo é muito irregular a cada saída passa do 8 para o 80.
O ECM costuma ser mais regular pessoalmente acho o ECM melhor modelo do que o GFS.


----------



## Snifa (22 Set 2017 às 19:59)

ECMWF a variação  normal a esta distância:


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Set 2017 às 19:59)

E pronto o ECM voltou a piorar bastante só nos resta esperar que as próximas saídas sejam melhores.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Set 2017 às 21:15)

Sempre a mesma coisa , já sabia que ia dar nisto , chuva só lá para 5 de outubro ou ainda mais distante enfim ...


----------



## cookie (22 Set 2017 às 21:24)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Sempre a mesma coisa , já sabia que ia dar nisto , chuva só lá para 5 de outubro ou ainda mais distante enfim ...


É para"estragar" o fim de semana prolongado que alguns vão gozar...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Set 2017 às 21:30)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Sempre a mesma coisa , já sabia que ia dar nisto , chuva só lá para 5 de outubro ou ainda mais distante enfim ...



Têm calma ainda falta muito tempo a esta distância temporal é normal haver variações radicais nas previsões vamos aguardar por melhores saídas.


----------



## Zulo (23 Set 2017 às 00:54)

Agora é no 5 de Outubro, depois é no 20...epa, saídas a 20 dias esperavam o quê? Que não mudasse?
Precisamos de um novo tópico, o "Muro das lamentações", com subsecções tipo "Não choveu no meu quintal, só no do vizinho".. Acho uma excelente ideia.


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Set 2017 às 01:15)

Zulo disse:


> Agora é no 5 de Outubro, depois é no 20...epa, saídas a 20 dias esperavam o quê? Que não mudasse?
> Precisamos de um novo tópico, o "Muro das lamentações", com subsecções tipo "Não choveu no meu quintal, só no do vizinho".. Acho uma excelente ideia.



É normal ficarmos preocupados com a  situação de seca em que o país se encontra,crias que ficássemos contentes?? que andássemos ao pulos de alegria? 

Eu sei que a longo prazo o grau de incerteza das previsões é enorme, isto ainda vai dar muitas voltas por isso para já não estou muito preocupado porque a esta distância temporal os modelos ora colocam várias depressões sucessivas a afectar nos ou mostram um anticiclone fortíssimo que bloqueia qualquer frente estão sempre a mudar as previsões de saída em saída.
Este tópico serve exactamente para desabafar,por isso não percebo qual é o mal de nos "lamentarmos".


----------



## dahon (23 Set 2017 às 08:39)

Então qual é o mal dos outros se lamentarem das lamentações dos outros? Estão no seu direito.
Como já muitos aqui disseram, e eu aprendi ao longo dos anos. Ver saídas dos modelos a partir de uma certa distância temporal é quase auto-tortura. Além disso o outono sempre foi muito complicado para os modelos de previsão. O grau de confiança nas saídas deve ser ainda menor.


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2017 às 12:01)

Depressões a NW da Galiza não obrigado, 100mm a norte e 5 a 10mm no Sul  , mas esse sonho para alguns já se foi


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Set 2017 às 12:31)

miguel disse:


> Depressões a NW da Galiza não obrigado, 100mm a norte e 5 a 10mm no Sul  , mas esse sonho para alguns já se foi



Como dizes e bem esse sonho para alguns já se foi, agora colocam mais para sul, mas também não é nada de especial, verdade que nsta altura é muito dificil as previsões, mas parece-me que o AA ainda nos vai moer bem.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2017 às 12:56)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Como dizes e bem esse sonho para alguns já se foi, agora colocam mais para sul, mas também não é nada de especial, verdade que nsta altura é muito dificil as previsões, mas parece-me que o AA ainda nos vai moer bem.


A saída das 00z do GFS estava um sonho para todo o país, já abaixo das 240h mostrava uma cut-off que daria muita e boa chuva para toda a região sul e depois até ás 384h sucessivas depressões. Na das 06z já só mostra AA, deve ser à vez. Entretanto o ECM nesta nova saída não alterou nada, a única coisa que todos os modelos entram em sintonia é a continuação do AA.


----------



## joselamego (23 Set 2017 às 12:59)

joralentejano disse:


> A saída das 00z do GFS estava um sonho para todo o país, já abaixo das 240h mostrava uma cut-off que daria muita e boa chuva para toda a região sul e depois até ás 384h sucessivas depressões. Na das 06z já só mostra AA, deve ser à vez. Entretanto o ECM nesta nova saída não alterou nada, a única coisa que todos os modelos entram em sintonia é a continuação do AA.


Infelizmente , em todas as saídas só se vê o AA a não levar um chuto ...cansa este sol , sol, saudades da chuva ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Set 2017 às 13:00)

A continuar assim vai ser muito complicado, já existem barragens a um nivel miserável.

Para o fim deste mês vou ver novamente como andam as barragens por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2017 às 13:04)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> A continuar assim vai ser muito complicado, já existem barragens a um nivel miserável.


Basta correr o Alentejo de uma ponta à outra para o perceber, o Rio Caia aqui em Arronches neste momento parece que já nem existe. Não há hortas e as pessoas começam a ficar preocupadas porque a comida para os animais para além de já se ter acabado à muito nos campos, também começa a escassear nos celeiros. Está critico mesmo.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Set 2017 às 13:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Basta correr o Alentejo de uma ponta à outra para o perceber, o Rio Caia aqui em Arronches neste momento parece que já nem existe. Não há hortas e as pessoas começam a ficar preocupadas porque a comida para os animais para além de já se ter acabado à muito nos campos, também começa a escassear nos celeiros. Está critico mesmo.



Sim aqui pouco falta para cortarem a água para a regas, existem aqui perto dois açudes que simplesmente já desapareceram, é só já terra.


----------



## rozzo (23 Set 2017 às 13:08)

Basicamente todos os anos no início do Outono temos esta fase no fórum, em que as saudades da chuva e a teimosia do anticiclone fazem a malta desesperar...
Uns anos durante mais tempo, outros durante menos... 

Agora fora de brincadeira. Tendo em conta a situação actual de seca, é mesmo preocupante se o padrão se mantiver muito tempo, e se o Inverno não vier a ser bastante chuvoso, especialmente para a metade Sul do país. Já falta muita água, e um Inverno seco será realmente preocupante, não só para as bacias hidrográficas, agricultura, mas também já a pensar numa potencial época de fogos terrível em 2018.

Mas não vale a pena sofrer por antecipação, pois sabemos que é perfeitamente normal em Setembro/Outubro termos tempo seco e quente. Tem sido cada vez mais frequente estes últimos anos é um facto. Mas estes inícios de Outono assim tanto já foram seguidos de Invernos secos como de Invernos fantásticos. Tudo ainda poderá acontecer no que diz respeito ao resto do Outono, ao Inverno, e à Primavera.

Também pelo lado oposto, em todos os anos que há este "drama", lembramos sempre anos como 2009/2010 em que até quase final do Outono foi uma pasmaceira e choradeira, e depois tivemos um dos Invernos mais épicos de sempre. O mesmo não extrapolar para ter muitas expectativas de um ano como esse é tão válido como a expectativa dramática de ser um Inverno horrível. Não vale a pena sofrer/festejar por antecipação e por "analogias". 

Ainda assim, e isto pode ser um lugar-comum, e uma vez que estes padrões de dorsal/bloqueio tendem a ser algo persistentes, não deixa de ser relativamente senso-comum a sensação de preferir que persista agora do que em pleno Inverno. Dá sempre aquela ideia que se for agora, ainda vai a tempo de "quebrar" na altura certa. Mas esta sensação empírica pode ser um bocado enganosa, não sei...

Na verdade se olharmos para os últimos anos, o padrão (com mais ou menos desvios) tem sido muito parecido: o domínio da dorsal na nossa zona. Ora mais a Oeste, ora mais a Este, e com essas pequenas variações, apesar dos traços gerais serem parecidos, acabamos por ter períodos muito distintos tanto nos Invernos como nos Verões.

Claro que com a persistência do padrão de dorsal, há sempre o "fantasma" de a seca se prolongar. Infelizmente é uma hipótese bem válida, se ela persistir e se situar numa localização demasiado sobre nós, e se a zonal a Norte de nós se mantiver forte. Nesse caso a dorsal fica "contida" a sul e não saímos muito deste padrão.
Mas até pode persistir deslocada mais para Oeste e resultar num padrão de Norte bem mais interessante.
No caso de haver alguma quebra da zonal a Norte, sim, a dorsal pode degenerar em bloqueio a Norte e "virar tudo de pernas para o ar".
Resumindo...Pode acontecer muita coisa. Só com uma bola de cristal saberíamos o quê! 

E só para não desanimar tanto a malta relembro 2 factos:

1) Alguns dos eventos (embora isolados) mais fantásticos de neve a cotas baixas em PT são geralmente associados a padrões destes, em Invernos chatos secos e amenos, em que em episódios esporádicos a dorsal se estica para Norte a Oeste da península e permite algum mergulho polar fantástico. São claro uma raridade, e no caso particular do nosso problema de seca, em nada resolvem, à escala sazonal;

2) Invernos mais memoráveis como o de 2009/2010 também geralmente começam assim, mas a certa altura alguma alteração mais drástica do padrão zonal mais a Norte permite a tal passagem de dorsal aqui a Sul para bloqueio a Norte. Mas aí claro, estamos dependentes de muitas outras "peças do puzzle". Podia-se tentar fazer analogias de teleconexões, anos análogos, etc etc. Mas de pouco valem. Na "teoria" algumas até poderiam estar a favor de desta vez o padrão de bloqueio a Norte ser mais provável, mas sinceramente a aleatoriedade é tão grande, que acho que nem vale a pena ir por aí, é pura "futurologia".

Resta aguardar, não desesperar, e porque não aproveitar os últimos cartuchos de Verão, fazer mais alguma praia, mais alguma actividade ao ar livre, etc.?
A chuva a seu tempo virá.. Muita ou pouca? Suficiente ou não? Veremos...


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2017 às 13:32)

A ver se a malta anima, coloco as precipitações médias ( em milímetros por dia ) previstas pelo CFS nos próximos meses.

Nada de novo, mais chuva a Norte do que a Sul ( como é normal )

Outubro /2017:







Novembro/2017






Dezembro/2017






Janeiro/2018:


----------



## lserpa (23 Set 2017 às 13:40)

Snifa disse:


> A ver se a malta anima, coloco as precipitações médias ( em milímetros por dia ) previstas pelo CFS nos próximos meses.
> 
> Nada de novo, mais chuva a Norte do que a Sul ( como é normal )
> 
> ...



Muito otimista 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Set 2017 às 13:58)

Os modelos andam muito confusos nas previsões é sempre assim nas estações de transição não vale apena sofrermos por antecipação.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2017 às 14:05)

lserpa disse:


> Muito otimista
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Podem cair 200mm no norte e 5mm no sul que é tudo normal. Esses mapas mostram bem isso. Se fossemos por aí era a repetição do inverno de 2015/2016. Pode ter sido excelente no norte mas não o foi no país todo. Vamos espera por melhores saídas!


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2017 às 14:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Podem cair 200mm no norte e 5mm no sul que é tudo normal.  Sem comentários!



Ora lê lá bem o que escrevi, mais chuva a Norte que a sul, onde está a anormalidade? 200 mm a Norte, em certas regiões no Inverno é perfeitamente normal, 5 mm a sul no Inverno e seja em que mês e região for, é óbvio que não é normal, é baixo demais ( extremamente  seco).. Continua esta disputa "estupida" entre Norte e Sul, no que toca a precipitações, como se isso fizesse algum sentido, cheira-me a "inveja"...será? É caso para dizer também...sem comentários..


----------



## joselamego (23 Set 2017 às 14:15)

Snifa disse:


> Ora lê lá bem o que escrevi, mais chuva a Norte que a sul, onde está a anormalidade? 200 mm a Norte, em certas regiões no Inverno é perfeitamente normal, 5 mm a sul no Inverno e seja em que mês e região for, é óbvio que não é normal, é baixo demais ( extremamente  seco).. Continua esta disputa "estupida" entre Norte e Sul, no que toca a precipitações, como se isso fizesse algum sentido, cheira-me a "inveja"...será? É caso para dizer também...sem comentários..


Snifa, tem calma, o Joralentejano é bom rapaz ...
Eu também sou do norte e estou dar aulas em Monchique, e sei bem que o norte tem mais chuva do que o sul...mas de facto o sul está a precisar mais , devido à situação das barragens! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (23 Set 2017 às 14:16)

http://www.businessinsider.com/hurr...-2017-9?utm_source=feedly&utm_medium=webfeeds


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2017 às 14:23)

Snifa disse:


> cheira-me a "inveja"...será?


Nem perto disso! Não são os acumulados que me interessam. Por mim, desde que viesse chuva suficiente para acabar com esta seca gravíssima que tanto afeta a minha região, já ficava muito feliz.


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2017 às 14:25)

joselamego disse:


> mas de facto o sul está a precisar mais , devido às situação das barragens!



Acho que ninguém nega isso, eu não nego, mas o que isso tem a ver com o facto de ( normalmente) chover mais no Norte que no sul, queres ver que os do Norte não podem falar da chuva na sua região, pelo facto de no sul se atravessar uma seca grave?


----------



## joselamego (23 Set 2017 às 14:27)

Podes falar do que quiseres...eu sou de Gondomar , sei bem o rigor do inverno ...tenho estado pelo Alentejo e agora Algarve e vejo muita diferença na quantidade de precipitação , face ao norte...mas todos sabemos que basta um inverno melhor  que pelo menos normalize as barragens ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (23 Set 2017 às 14:30)

joselamego disse:


> mas todos sabemos que basta um inverno melhor que pelo menos normalize as barragens !



Oxalá assim seja, um bom inverno de Norte a Sul


----------



## joselamego (23 Set 2017 às 14:34)

Snifa disse:


> Oxalá assim seja, um bom inverno de Norte a Sul


Verdade Snifa, estamos todos desejosos de um inverno como antigamente, de Norte a Sul ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (23 Set 2017 às 18:03)

*Pelo menos 11.000 pessoas retiradas devido atividade do vulcão na ilha de Bali*





Devido à sua localização, junto ao equador, este vulcão tem capacidade para induzir um arrefecimento global temporário. Da última vez foi isto:





Mas antes que hajam desejos vorazes de que haja uma potente erupção é importante realçar que o eventual arrefecimento não só não é uniforme...







... como as condições globais (e aqui incluo a precipitação) dependerão da circulação atmosférica. Por exemplo o Pinatubo ocorreu com NAO+.





Um arrefecimento repentino da temperatura causa mais danos que um aquecimento global gradual. Mas se for o caso haverá tempo para discutir isso.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Set 2017 às 19:31)

Por falar em aquecimento global, hoje termina o episódio 1000 e tal do *FIM DO MUNDO*.

Claro que o epilogo  tem a ver com o calor, essa espécie de coisa que aniquila a Terra por via do aquecimento global:






Lá se vai o nosso domingo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2017 às 19:50)

O pessoal não sabe quanto mais choram menos chove, tanto choram a pedir chuva que vem sempre pouca. 

Espero bem, que o Inverno não seja como antigamente, porque é sinal de seco, por aqui. Que venha, é um Inverno como o ano passado, pode ser a fotocópia que eu não chateio-me, até neve tive.


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2017 às 21:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O pessoal não sabe quanto mais choram menos chove, tanto choram a pedir chuva que vem sempre pouca.
> 
> Espero bem, que o Inverno não seja como antigamente, porque é sinal de seco, por aqui. Que venha, é um Inverno como o ano passado, pode ser a fotocópia que eu não chateio-me, até neve tive.



deve ser das poucas zonas do país a pedir um inverno como o ultimo 

eu já nem choro nada, já sequei as lágrimas todas  já tou na fase quando vier vem, de tão habituado que já estou a este tempo seco, senão dou em doido, por exemplo ainda há pouco o gfs dava uns 15mm +ou- no dia 2 e agora já dá 0mm


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2017 às 22:00)

Inverno como o último por isso é que estamos como estamos


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Set 2017 às 23:05)

Acabar em Agosto, com as barragens de Beliche com 70% e de Odeleite nos 80%, vou dizer que foi um péssimo Inverno. Desde de Agosto de 2011, que as barragens no sotavento não tinham tanta água armazenada, no final do mês de Agosto.

Logo, não posso dizer, que foi mau se foi o melhor dos últimos 6 anos.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Set 2017 às 23:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Acabar em Agosto, com as barragens de Beliche com 70% e de Odeleite nos 80%, vou dizer que foi um péssimo Inverno. Desde de Agosto de 2011, que as barragens no sotavento não tinham tanta água armazenada, no final do mês de Agosto.
> 
> Logo, não posso dizer, que foi mau se foi o melhor dos últimos 6 anos.


É excelente!  Este inverno, até apareceram algumas cut-off's daí ter sido muito bom para o Algarve, mas a capacidade de armazenamento nessas duas barragens não é muita (segundo os dados do snirh), basta os seus afluentes encherem algumas vezes para as barragens ficarem bem abastecidas. Para ser sincero, este inverno que passou, as poucas vezes que choveu, até foi bastante bom, o problema é que foram, tal como disse, poucas e de curta duração. Chovia 2/3 dias e ficava sem chover mais de 2 semanas, e grande parte desse tempo era com vento de leste, o dito vento que é capaz de acabar com metade do caudal de uma ribeira poucos dias após as chuvas. Para uma barragem, como esta que abastece a minha região encher, é preciso chover bastante tempo seguido e não apenas 2 ou 3 dias em que chove tudo de uma vez e que depressa se atinge a média, porque não é pelas médias serem atingidas que a seca acaba, em todos o sentidos. Mas pronto, a tendência é mesmo esta, cada vez chover menos tempo mas as poucas vezes que chove é tudo de uma vez.


----------



## Lightning (24 Set 2017 às 16:45)

criz0r disse:


> assim como aos meus vizinhos @Lightning @Sanxito @mr. phillip etc que também não têm sido muito assíduos por razões que só eles saberão.



Aqui estou eu  

Em relação a mim, verdade é um bocado complicada de se ouvir. O que quero dizer com isto é o seguinte: o facto de eu andar mais ausente também não significa, como o @mr. phillip disse, que eu tenha deixado de seguir o fórum em si. A diferença entre o meu comportamento inicial neste fórum (digno de uma criança entusiasmada com a meteorologia, em que cada post meu eu colocara 50 toneladas de smiles e tudo e mais alguma coisa era motivo para postar) e agora, é que, para além de ter crescido bastante nesse sentido e ver realmente o que é importante e relevante de se postar e dizer (para não fazer aqui um _flooding_ de posts) também aconteceram coisas que me "cortaram as asas"... 

Desde ter que me desfazer da minha estação meteorológica, do meu site, da minha máquina fotográfica, e de mais coisas, neste momento estou simplesmente num vazio. Não há entusiasmo para postar, não há dados para partilhar, e mal e porcamente (com um telemóvel que tem o visor partido em dezenas de sítios e que já mal funciona) consigo fazer registos. Também não é um telemóvel de 1000 euros ou uma estação toda XPTO que vão fazer de mim mais do que os outros nem é isso que eu pretendo, porque para mim não há nada mais importante do que a igualdade para todos, não importa a qualidade dos registos em si, mas sim a intenção com que são feitos. E os motivos que nos levam e levaram a fazê-los, e os sentimentos por detrás deles. 

Não estou a fazer-me de coitadinho nem de pobre, aliás longe disso, estou a ser muito sincero no que estou a dizer neste momento. A verdade é essa, é que tenho as asas cortadas e tenho que admitir que, apesar do que eu disse no parágrafo anterior, a verdade é que isto de não ter equipamento desmoraliza bastante, mas pronto melhores dias virão e estou a trabalhar para isso. A trabalhar para andar para a frente, porque todos os dias em que lutamos ficamos mais fortes. 

Depois também existem outras coisas neste momento que não contribuem nem ajudam em nada para conseguir andar de cabeça erguida mas isso são outros 500. 

Mas pronto  como disse, estou a trabalhar para me endireitar, e mesmo que não tenha estação nem nada do que tinha, nunca, mas NUNCA, deixei de gostar da meteorologia. Isso ninguém me tira. Aquela sensação de, mesmo tendo 27 anos, ver uma trovoada pela primeira vez em muito tempo e apetecer-me dar pulos de contente como um miúdo de 10 anos. Isso esteve sempre guardado cá dentro. 

Se tudo correr bem, lá mais para a frente voltarei a ser mais assíduo com algumas novidades. Um dia de cada vez...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Set 2017 às 17:41)

Os modelos são sempre a mesma coisa ora preveem  AA ora preveem depressões , se isto não mudar até ao inverno , podemos vir a ter a seca pior já registada , espero que isso não aconteça , se fosse um inverno como o de 2009/2010 seria épico e fantástico, mas é preciso que o anticiclone  dos Açores se enfraqueça para deixar que as baixas pressões venham até portugal .


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Set 2017 às 19:58)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> o antílope dos Açores


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Set 2017 às 20:02)

SpiderVV disse:


>



lol  aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teya (24 Set 2017 às 20:05)

Lightning disse:


> A verdade é essa, é que tenho as asas cortadas
> 
> Se tudo correr bem, lá mais para a frente voltarei a ser mais assíduo com algumas novidades. Um dia de cada vez...



Que assim seja e que essas asas voltem a crescer!


----------



## Teya (24 Set 2017 às 20:07)

SpiderVV disse:


>



O que eu já ri!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Set 2017 às 20:18)

SpiderVV disse:


>



Lol ahahahhahaha ! Peço desculpa pelo erro , ahahhahahah !


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Set 2017 às 20:19)

Antílope hahahahahahhahaha ! O que eu já ri !


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Set 2017 às 20:25)

@Lightning só por curiosidade, a tua foto de perfil é de quando ?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Set 2017 às 20:33)

Lightning disse:


> Aqui estou eu
> 
> Em relação a mim, verdade é um bocado complicada de se ouvir. O que quero dizer com isto é o seguinte: o facto de eu andar mais ausente também não significa, como o @mr. phillip disse, que eu tenha deixado de seguir o fórum em si. A diferença entre o meu comportamento inicial neste fórum (digno de uma criança entusiasmada com a meteorologia, em que cada post meu eu colocara 50 toneladas de smiles e tudo e mais alguma coisa era motivo para postar) e agora, é que, para além de ter crescido bastante nesse sentido e ver realmente o que é importante e relevante de se postar e dizer (para não fazer aqui um _flooding_ de posts) também aconteceram coisas que me "cortaram as asas"...
> 
> ...




Lightning , como eu te entendo , quando há uma trovoada sempre me apetece me andar aos pulos contente , que essas asas voltem a crescer .


----------



## Lightning (24 Set 2017 às 20:35)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> @Lightning só por curiosidade, a tua foto de perfil é de quando ?



Acho (não tenho a certeza) que tenho a data disto no meu arquivo. Já lá vou e já te digo alguma coisa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Set 2017 às 20:43)

@Lightning, talvez seja em Setembro de 2008. 

@SpiderVV  ,  , devias ter posto uma paisagem verde, assim era mais parecido aos Açores.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Set 2017 às 21:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @Lightning, talvez seja em Setembro de 2008.
> 
> @SpiderVV  ,  , devias ter posto uma paisagem verde, assim era mais parecido aos Açores.




Ainda me estou a rir , antílope ahahahahahaha !


----------



## guimeixen (24 Set 2017 às 21:30)

Lightning disse:


> Acho (não tenho a certeza) que tenho a data disto no meu arquivo. Já lá vou e já te digo alguma coisa.



É do dia 13 para 14 de Junho de 2006, lembro-me pois à pouco atrás andei a pesquisar sobre trovoadas aqui em Braga em anos anteriores e no dia 13 houve uma aqui com uma frequência de relâmpagos incrível, mas esse MCS da imagem de satélite é um monstro, dos maiores que já vi na Europa.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Set 2017 às 22:31)

guimeixen disse:


> É do dia 13 para 14 de Junho de 2006, lembro-me pois à pouco atrás andei a pesquisar sobre trovoadas aqui em Braga em anos anteriores e no dia 13 houve uma aqui com uma frequência de relâmpagos incrível, mas esse MCS da imagem de satélite é um monstro, dos maiores que já vi na Europa.



Então não é foi por isso que perguntei qual era a data , é que pela aquela imagem  é um monstro autêntico .


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Set 2017 às 23:02)

guimeixen disse:


> É do dia 13 para 14 de Junho de 2006, lembro-me pois à pouco atrás andei a pesquisar sobre trovoadas aqui em Braga em anos anteriores e no dia 13 houve uma aqui com uma frequência de relâmpagos incrível, mas esse MCS da imagem de satélite é um monstro, dos maiores que já vi na Europa.



Foi sem dúvida um evento muito pouco vulgar. Basta ver que 10 anos passaram e nunca mais se viu algo idêntico. Infelizmente em Portugal é muito raro.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Set 2017 às 23:21)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Foi sem dúvida um evento muito pouco vulgar. Basta ver que 10 anos passaram e nunca mais se viu algo idêntico. Infelizmente em Portugal é muito raro.



Foi esse evento e o início de Setembro de 2004, principalmente o dia 4, em que passou um monstro de supercélula aqui com bastante vento, bolas enormes de saraiva até 7cm e até produziu um tornado em Vila Verde.


----------



## Snifa (24 Set 2017 às 23:37)

A responsável por toda essa instabilidade em Junho de 2006:


----------



## André Filipe Bom (25 Set 2017 às 09:26)

Bem não vejo nada de nada ainda até inicio de Outubro, tanto o gfs como o ECMWF mostram sempre o nosso carrasco, isto vai ser bomito vai.


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2017 às 09:52)

Já vejo é a primeira metade de Outubro pelo cano...


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2017 às 09:55)

Também nada vejo de precipitação , os dois principais modelos só colocam o AA por cima de nós...estamos feitos!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Set 2017 às 11:07)

Estivemos a falar, neste tópico, de alguns membros assíduos que não têm participado activamente no fórum e tenho estranhado nas últimas semanas o nosso amigo @Pek. Alguém sabe alguma coisa??


----------



## srr (25 Set 2017 às 11:12)

Não respondendo á pergunta ;

Mas o pessoal não diz nada, porque pouco á a dizer;

Estou convencido que quando o tempo mudar, regressamos todos a postar.


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2017 às 11:36)

Não sou muito de choradeiras, mas de facto começa a fartar este adiar eterno da precipitação. 

Como forma de desabafo deixem-me só deixar aqui isto:


----------



## joralentejano (25 Set 2017 às 11:59)

MSantos disse:


> Não sou muito de choradeiras, mas de facto começa a fartar este adiar eterno da precipitação.
> 
> Como forma de desabafo deixem-me só deixar aqui isto:


Haja Anticiclone na Gronelândia, na Escandinávia, seja onde for, mas nada consegue mandar este maldito para sul, está completamente colado a nós. As depressões ou ficam estacionárias a oeste dos Açores ou são mandadas para a Islândia. Continua com a sua posição de verão e parece que a nortada vai entrar por outubro dentro, nem vale a pena pensar que por termos o anticiclone agora que no inverno seja o contrário, os meses de outono do ano passado também não foram nada de jeito, apenas chovia tudo de uma vez num só dia. À um ano que temos este padrão, fora alguns dias em que ele deixava entrar algo. Para além da completa escassez de precipitação vamos entrar em outubro com temperaturas a rondar os 30ºC tal como tem sido o mês de setembro todo. Setembro irá terminar em grande parte do país com 0mm, apenas o litoral norte se safa e mesmo assim tendo em conta as médias é considerado um mês extremamente seco, e até ás 384h, que será 11 de outubro nada se mostra para além de AA, praticamente ao ver isso, podemos dizer que a 1ª quinzena de outubro está feita, só se algo mudar mas com os constantes adiamentos, já espero isso mesmo, infelizmente. Estamos na penúria e assim iremos continuar.  Para quem trabalha no campo isto é um desespero enorme e mesmo para aqueles que vivem nas cidades devia ser um motivo de preocupação pois as barragens não estão numa situação nada boa, apesar de não se pode fazer nada mas mesmo assim há gente que continua a desejar este tempo.


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2017 às 12:55)

Mais humidade para o final da estação. Será?


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2017 às 13:13)

Orion disse:


> Mais humidade para o final da estação. Será?



Mais humidade só se for para as Ilhas Britânicas, pelo mapa colocado acima, apenas vejo que a seca persiste na Península Ibérica..


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2017 às 13:16)

Snifa disse:


> Mais humidade só se for para as Ilhas Britânicas, pelo mapa colocado acima, apenas vejo que a seca persiste na Península Ibérica..



Infrequent rainfall during the autumn will continue drought conditions across Portugal and Spain.

Another impact of the continued dry weather will be a heightened risk for wildfires throughout September before cooler and more moist air arrives later in the season.

https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...ase-drought-in-italy-and-the-balkans/70002458


----------



## jamestorm (25 Set 2017 às 13:40)

Na verdade não espero chuva nenhuma até meios de Novembro, como vai o Ano, algo me diz que antes disso não vai chover....


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2017 às 13:43)

A sina deste Verão foi ter um anticiclone mais intenso do que o habitual.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Set 2017 às 15:34)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Estivemos a falar, neste tópico, de alguns membros assíduos que não têm participado activamente no fórum e tenho estranhado nas últimas semanas o nosso amigo @Pek. Alguém sabe alguma coisa??


Ele há uma semanas atrás,disse num pots que ia a mudar de casa,vinha a morar para o norte de Espanha,vamos esperar .


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Set 2017 às 16:07)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> ia a mudar de casa,vinha a morar para o norte de Espanha,vamos esperar .



Off-Topic: Obrigado @ALBIMETEO. Estava a estranhar a situação e tendo em conta que é um dos mais assíduos. Os últimos post's tinha sido por causa dos temporais nas Baleares e pensei que tivesse acontecido alguma coisa.


----------



## criz0r (25 Set 2017 às 16:54)

Lightning disse:


> Aqui estou eu
> 
> Em relação a mim, verdade é um bocado complicada de se ouvir. O que quero dizer com isto é o seguinte: o facto de eu andar mais ausente também não significa, como o @mr. phillip disse, que eu tenha deixado de seguir o fórum em si. A diferença entre o meu comportamento inicial neste fórum (digno de uma criança entusiasmada com a meteorologia, em que cada post meu eu colocara 50 toneladas de smiles e tudo e mais alguma coisa era motivo para postar) e agora, é que, para além de ter crescido bastante nesse sentido e ver realmente o que é importante e relevante de se postar e dizer (para não fazer aqui um _flooding_ de posts) também aconteceram coisas que me "cortaram as asas"...
> 
> ...



Eu era presença assídua no tempoemcorroios.com eheh . Vais ver que tudo irá correr pelo melhor daqui para a frente, tenho esperança que num futuro próximo a nossa margem sul possa contar com um número maior de Estações. Esta região bem merece um estudo pormenorizado sobre o Clima.


----------



## WMeteo (25 Set 2017 às 17:35)

Boa tarde,

Dia de hoje amanheceu com bastante nevoeiro, cobrindo as serras locais. No entanto, à medida que a manhã foi avançando, o nevoeiro foi-se dissipando e deu lugar ao sol, que tem brilhado o dia todo. Céu limpo. Vento fraco / nulo.

Actualização: Por lapso coloquei esta mensagem no tópico do seguimento meteorológico livre, como tal e se possível, pedia à moderação se a mencionada mensagem pode ser movida para o tópico do seguimento litoral centro.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Set 2017 às 18:30)

Enfim , nada de novo nos modelos a não ser só anticiclone , este maldito anticiclone não nos larga .


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Set 2017 às 19:01)

Isto está bonito está só anticiclone e pronto continuamos nesta pasmaceira este maldito anticiclone irrita-me.
Acima das 240 h o Gfs mostra o anticiclone a enfraquecer e a afastar-se da península ibérica mas essas previsões não valem de nada o mais certo é continuar a secura infinita.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Set 2017 às 19:34)

António josé Sales disse:


> Isto está bonito está só anticiclone e pronto continuamos nesta pasmaceira este maldito anticiclone irrita-me.
> Acima das 240 h o Gfs mostra o anticiclone a enfraquecer e a afastar-se da península ibérica mas essas previsões não valem de nada o mais certo é continuar a secura infinita.




Tem calma , eu sei que este anticiclone é irritante , mas esta secura não vai ser infinita , a chuva há de vir e as barragens hão de encher temos de ter esperança .


----------



## Dias Miguel (25 Set 2017 às 19:35)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Enfim , nada de novo nos modelos a não ser só anticlone , este maldito anticlone não nos larga .



No outro dia antipole, hoje anticlone... Rapaz deixa de ver os modelos de previsão, por senão apanhas uma depressão...


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Set 2017 às 20:03)

Tenho que começar a tomar um calmante cada vez que vejo os modelos senão ainda me dá uma coisinha má.


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2017 às 20:11)




----------



## lserpa (25 Set 2017 às 20:11)

Snifa disse:


>



Muito bom 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (25 Set 2017 às 20:27)

O Photobucket é tramado, isso também me acontecia até há alguns meses atrás mas já deixei de usar essa plataforma.

Neste momento estou a usar esta  https://ctrlq.org/images/


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2017 às 20:30)

criz0r disse:


> O Photobucket é tramado, isso também me acontecia até há alguns meses atrás mas já deixei de usar essa plataforma.
> 
> Neste momento estou a usar esta - https://ctrlq.org/images



Problema resolvido com um print screen e salvar como JPEG, depois  fazer o upload  da imagem para outro servidor, e pronto, cá está o Caalmex outra vez..


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Set 2017 às 20:33)

António josé Sales disse:


> Tenho que começar a tomar um calmante cada vez que vejo os modelos senão ainda me dá uma coisinha má.



É melhor tomares um calmante , eu hoje tomei um senão dava me uma coisa má só de olhar para os modelos .


----------



## criz0r (25 Set 2017 às 20:33)

@Snifa ora bem. Há que tentar contornar a "burocracia" destes sites .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Set 2017 às 20:39)

Vamos ver se isto melhora e os modelos comecem a prever chuva mas não está fácil não .


----------



## rozzo (25 Set 2017 às 20:44)

Como disse no outro dia, mais vale por agora aproveitar o que de bom nos trás este anticiclone, ou seja, aproveitar o verão tardio ou prolongado, fazer alguma praia, passear com a família e amigos, fazer actividades outdoor etc..

Óbvio que faz falta a chuva e não vamos atirar areia para os olhos de dizer que não começa a ficar preocupante esta perspectiva de não chover tão depressa tendo em conta o panorama actual de seca. Mas...

Mas... Mais vale tomar os cAAlmex e aproveitar o que se puder tendo em conta as contingências do S.Pedro, pois por mais falta que a chuva faça, não é por passarmos os dias todos a lamentar que ela vai chegar.
E tendo em conta que nos modelos não há qualquer perspectiva de precipitação significativa durante um bom período, mais vale mesmo um "não podes vencê-los junta-te a eles". Porque com tantos dias de sol pela frente, é um exercício de puro masoquismo (e se calhar sadismo para outros) sofrer todos os dias e lamentar todos os dias...


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2017 às 21:06)

Snifa disse:


>



Esta vem do fundo do baú, já tinha saudades do saudoso *cAAlmex plus*!!

Se sofre de doença anticiclónica profunda tome cAAlmex, não cura nada, mas pelo menos atenua os sintomas!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Set 2017 às 22:09)

Quando vejo a previsão do Ipma vejo dois dias com 29 graus , enfim nunca mais acaba o anticiclone .


----------



## Orion (25 Set 2017 às 22:39)

Curiosidade histórica...







Entre 1873 e 1876 a vida não deve ter sido nada fácil não obstante ter chovido no verão 

Na mesma altura o cenário no litoral norte (estação da serra do Pilar - 93m de altitude) foi muito diferente.






---

Faro em '44-'45  118 mms e não choveu nada em 5 meses (descontínuos). Só faltaram os camelos


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Set 2017 às 23:33)

Snifa disse:


>



Old but gold! 


Cada vez mais me está a lembrar 2011, apesar de ainda ser mesmo muito cedo para tirar conclusões. Tal como há uns dias todos estavam contentes com a chuva mostrada a mais de 200 horas e depois foi tudo ao ar, pode ser que agora também desapareça AA a essa distância. Não esquecer que até mais ou menos às 90h pode haver alterações significativas. Basta ver a última saída do GFS. Ainda é muito incerto.


----------



## criz0r (25 Set 2017 às 23:35)

Orion disse:


> Entre 1873 e 1876 a vida não deve ter sido nada fácil não obstante ter chovido no verão



Verdade, Verões bem mais soft.











E os habituais bloqueios também de outros tempos.. 











Já não se fazem "Setembros" como antigamente.. 






http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/archives/archives.php


----------



## Teya (26 Set 2017 às 00:26)

Neste momento o norte de África tem tido muita mais animação que nós, entenda-se precipitação e alguma atividade elétrica. Eu entendo as lamentações, mas como alguém escreveu e bem, não resolvem nada e todos os dias cansa (tentem a dança da chuva). Enquanto não chega cá nada, é vê-las passar http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=10.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Set 2017 às 09:12)

Bons dias ao Forum!

Começo a ver a primeira quinzena de Outubro comprometida, como sempre os modelos a adiarem e a cortar na precipitação até se resumir em pó...






Este ano vamos ter castanhas, mas graças às muitas cisternas de água e muito gasóleo gasto na rega já desde o "inverno".
A situação não pinta bem, o cenário algo animador da semana passada desapareceu e não vejo sinais de mudança.

Básicamente vejo os modelos a apostarem num cenário identico ao ano passado, um cinturão de altas pressões desde a América do Norte até à Sibéria:






Alguma que outra Cut-off pode escapar-se, mas para nós nem isso, apenas sol, nortada e pó.

PS: Não é lamento é constatação.


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Set 2017 às 14:47)

https://www.accuweather.com/pt/pt/p...ber-weather/275179?monyr=11/1/2017&view=table

Como a rapaziada anda muito triste, por causa das previsões não trazerem a almejada chuva, segundo o Accuweather lá para 20 e tais de Novembro irá chover mais de 100 mm  Ou talvez não...


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Set 2017 às 16:37)

Orion disse:


> Mais uma reviravolta



Off-Topic: Com tantas voltas e reviravoltas, a previsão depressa muda e põe o Lee em rota de colisão com os Açores...


----------



## Intruso (26 Set 2017 às 17:05)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: Com tantas voltas e reviravoltas, a previsão depressa muda e põe o Lee em rota de colisão com os Açores...


Sério? Onde viste isso?


----------



## MSantos (26 Set 2017 às 17:47)

Intruso disse:


> Sério? Onde viste isso?



Não viu em lado nenhum, é apenas uma hipótese, neste momento os Açores estão fora da rota.


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2017 às 17:53)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Como a rapaziada anda muito triste, por causa das previsões não trazerem a almejada chuva, segundo o Accuweather lá para 20 e tais de Novembro irá chover mais de 100 mm  Ou talvez não...



Agora é desespero porque não chove.

Depois vai ser indignação já que quando chover a população urbana vai-se queixar.

São ciclos


----------



## Snifa (26 Set 2017 às 18:49)




----------



## 1337 (26 Set 2017 às 18:52)

Mas que grande escudo, nem uma pequena frente escapa a este anticiclone. Realmente imparável e nem com o Outono lhe apetece "desarmar".


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Set 2017 às 20:00)

Enfim nada de novo anticiclone sem fim à vista , outubro vai ser mais um mês seco infelizmente .


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Set 2017 às 20:59)

Para o ano, a moderação pode passar a chamar o tópico das frustrações.  Se formos analisar profundamente este tópico, todo o ano existe lamentações e frustrações. Se, no Inverno não fizer frio e não cair neve lá vem a frustração, se chover no norte e não no sul, lá vem mais uma, depois é que não chove, depois é que choveu demais e é melhor parar que está tudo alagado, depois é que vem um calor infernal no Verão, depois é que está nortada e mau para a praia, depois é que não chove quando queremos e os deuses estão contra nós, depois é que desejei tanta chuva e mau tempo, que passou um vendaval e levou-me a barraca e no final, o culpado é só um o antílope dos Açores.

Depois, outro facto, é a variação dos comentários que variam todos os anos, se o ano tivesse tido chuva e todos estivessem contentes, diziam não há crise, prefiro ter o AA agora do que em pleno Inverno, como o ano foi seco na maior parte do país, o pessoal até pede chuva no Verão e agora que nem Setembro quer nada connosco são mesmo os deuses que estão contra nós.

Em 2009, cheguei a Dezembro que nem erva havia por aqui, estava uma paisagem de Verão, mas a partir de meados de Dezembro, o tempo mudou e foi o Inverno mais chuvoso deste século, quem diria...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Set 2017 às 22:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Para o ano, a moderação pode passar a chamar o tópico das frustrações.  Se formos analisar profundamente este tópico, todo o ano existe lamentações e frustrações. Se, no Inverno não fizer frio e não cair neve lá vem a frustração, se chover no norte e não no sul, lá vem mais uma, depois é que não chove, depois é que choveu demais e é melhor parar que está tudo alagado, depois é que vem um calor infernal no Verão, depois é que está nortada e mau para a praia, depois é que não chove quando queremos e os deuses estão contra nós, depois é que desejei tanta chuva e mau tempo, que passou um vendaval e levou-me a barraca e no final, o culpado é só um o antílope dos Açores.
> 
> Depois, outro facto, é a variação dos comentários que variam todos os anos, se o ano tivesse tido chuva e todos estivessem contentes, diziam não há crise, prefiro ter o AA agora do que em pleno Inverno, como o ano foi seco na maior parte do país, o pessoal até pede chuva no Verão e agora que nem Setembro quer nada connosco são mesmo os deuses que estão contra nós.
> 
> Em 2009, cheguei a Dezembro que nem erva havia por aqui, estava uma paisagem de Verão, mas a partir de meados de Dezembro, o tempo mudou e foi o Inverno mais chuvoso deste século, quem diria...




E porque não nos podemos lamentar , já que isto é um seguimento livre .


----------



## remember (26 Set 2017 às 23:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Para o ano, a moderação pode passar a chamar o tópico das frustrações.  Se formos analisar profundamente este tópico, todo o ano existe lamentações e frustrações. Se, no Inverno não fizer frio e não cair neve lá vem a frustração, se chover no norte e não no sul, lá vem mais uma, depois é que não chove, depois é que choveu demais e é melhor parar que está tudo alagado, depois é que vem um calor infernal no Verão, depois é que está nortada e mau para a praia, depois é que não chove quando queremos e os deuses estão contra nós, depois é que desejei tanta chuva e mau tempo, que passou um vendaval e levou-me a barraca e no final, o culpado é só um o antílope dos Açores.
> 
> Depois, outro facto, é a variação dos comentários que variam todos os anos, se o ano tivesse tido chuva e todos estivessem contentes, diziam não há crise, prefiro ter o AA agora do que em pleno Inverno, como o ano foi seco na maior parte do país, o pessoal até pede chuva no Verão e agora que nem Setembro quer nada connosco são mesmo os deuses que estão contra nós.
> 
> Em 2009, cheguei a Dezembro que nem erva havia por aqui, estava uma paisagem de Verão, mas a partir de meados de Dezembro, o tempo mudou e foi o Inverno mais chuvoso deste século, quem diria...



Tudo dito...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (26 Set 2017 às 23:45)

joralentejano disse:


> É excelente! Este inverno, até apareceram algumas cut-off's daí ter sido muito bom para o Algarve, mas a capacidade de armazenamento nessas duas barragens não é muita (segundo os dados do snirh), basta os seus afluentes encherem algumas vezes para as barragens ficarem bem abastecidas. Para ser sincero, este inverno que passou, as poucas vezes que choveu, até foi bastante bom, o problema é que foram, tal como disse, poucas e de curta duração. Chovia 2/3 dias e ficava sem chover mais de 2 semanas, e grande parte desse tempo era com vento de leste, o dito vento que é capaz de acabar com metade do caudal de uma ribeira poucos dias após as chuvas. Para uma barragem, como esta que abastece a minha região encher, é preciso chover bastante tempo seguido e não apenas 2 ou 3 dias em que chove tudo de uma vez e que depressa se atinge a média, porque não é pelas médias serem atingidas que a seca acaba, em todos o sentidos. Mas pronto, a tendência é mesmo esta, cada vez chover menos tempo mas as poucas vezes que chove é tudo de uma vez.



Esse facto de haver invernos como o anterior em que o norte, centro e Alentejo pedem por chuva e com razão, e o Algarve é brindado com belas cut-off's com as características precipitações bruscas/curtas, e por outro lado haver invernos como já tivemos aí recentemente em que a chuva é farta e persistente no norte e centro, mas há sempre pessoal do sul aqui a chorar que as frentes mal lhes toca, tem muito a haver com a posição do AA. Quando está na posição "normal" de inverno, a sul, temos a circulação zonal que pode fazer chegar o grosso das frentes atlânticas ao oeste da PI, mas o sul mal leva com a cauda. Quando a dorsal está mais a norte, temos seca quase generalizada, mas o Algarve pode ter a sorte de levar com as tais cut-off's mediterrânicas de sul/este que têm caminho livre com a subida do AA, e a própria circulação deste quando está posicionado sobre a PI ainda ajuda na deslocação para oeste das ditas cujas.



Lightning disse:


> Aqui estou eu
> 
> Em relação a mim, verdade é um bocado complicada de se ouvir. O que quero dizer com isto é o seguinte: o facto de eu andar mais ausente também não significa, como o @mr. phillip disse, que eu tenha deixado de seguir o fórum em si. A diferença entre o meu comportamento inicial neste fórum (digno de uma criança entusiasmada com a meteorologia, em que cada post meu eu colocara 50 toneladas de smiles e tudo e mais alguma coisa era motivo para postar) e agora, é que, para além de ter crescido bastante nesse sentido e ver realmente o que é importante e relevante de se postar e dizer (para não fazer aqui um _flooding_ de posts) também aconteceram coisas que me "cortaram as asas"...
> 
> ...



Lembro-me bem desses teus posts. Posso dizer que ainda cheguei a acompanhar o fórum e até a fazer seguimento na "Old School" do MeteoPT . Os tempos eram outros, e para mim tal como para vários membros (lembrei-me agora do @actioman  da neve em Elvas que também já não o vejo há uns tempos) as condições a nível pessoal para fazer seguimento também mudaram muito. Mas acredito que tudo há de voltar a bombar outra vez tal como a situação meteorológica 



SpiderVV disse:


>



Essa do "antílope dos açores" do nosso personagem engraçado @Trovoada extreme weather vai ficar para a História, mais uma marca de linguagem a usar também para fazer um pouco de troça do nosso amiguinho (até certo ponto) AA.



Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Então não é foi por isso que perguntei qual era a data , é que pela aquela imagem  é um monstro autêntico .



Boa! Também tinha essa curiosidade em relação à foto do @Lightning .
Também me lembro de um evento convectivo severo de 16 de Setembro de 2007 que assolou Leiria com chuva e trovoada fortes a meio do dia, não sei é se com a mesma natureza.



Snifa disse:


>



 Lembro-me que essa segunda imagem costuma ser divulgada aqui no nowcasting de nevões (ou supostos nevões ), mas sendo esses prazos das fases alargados a mais de 200 horas também se aplica perfeitamente a situações anticiclónicas como a atual com belas regas modeladas no 2º painel que aparecem, se esfumam ou se adiam a cada saída posterior 



Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> É melhor tomares um calmante , eu hoje tomei um senão dava me uma coisa má só de olhar para os modelos .



 Vê lá que calmante tomas. O melhor calmante é mesmo tomar partido do chato do AA, e por exemplo ir dar um mergulho, fluvial ou marítimo, é sempre refrescante


----------



## kikofra (27 Set 2017 às 16:49)

http://viagens.sapo.pt/viajar/notic...a-passou-de-zona-de-banhos-a-campo-de-futebol

A seca também anda na Croácia


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Set 2017 às 18:06)

Fotocópia de 2011 à vista, com o verão a prolongar-se por outubro. Veremos por quanto tempo o AA se manterá forte. Nesse ano, no fim do mês o AA acabou por romper, mas infelizmente choveu tudo num só dia aqui em Braga (26 out). Geralmente é assim que acabam situações destas, mas, como é óbvio, nada disso é garantido.


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2017 às 22:59)

António josé Sales disse:


> Para tentar animar a malta.
> 
> 
> A médio prazo continuamos com um padrão complexo e difícil de prever, esperamos que se mantenham as temperaturas dentro ou acima do normal para a época, e com possibilidade de chegada de algumas perturbações que poderão deixar precipitação, embora neste momento seja difícil prever com exatidão esses dias.
> ...



Isto são previsões!! Por favor publica no tópico apropriado!


----------



## Gongas (28 Set 2017 às 00:58)

Bem,temperaturas acima dos 30ºC no início de Outubro!! vamos bem vamos...


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2017 às 10:18)

E quando se pensava que a situação não podia piorar mais, eis que aparecem previsões de temperaturas na ordem dos 34°/35°C  e mínimas quase tropicais no inicio de outubro. Para além de não termos chuva, ainda temos de levar com temperaturas completamente anormais para a altura do ano.


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2017 às 10:26)

@joralentejano eu só sei uma coisa, já fui à Caparica em Novembro e foi um dia excelente de Praia. Portanto já nada é de descartar neste nosso Clima.


----------



## joselamego (28 Set 2017 às 10:35)

Iraaaaa.!!!.somos o país da Europa ou talvez do planeta com mais sol durante 365 dias...que raio de azar temos com o AA...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Set 2017 às 10:44)

Outono? Não, o Verão no seu auge:


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2017 às 11:09)

MSantos disse:


> Em todo o horizonte modelístico dos dois principais modelos não se vislumbra nada de significativo no que toca à precipitação.
> 
> A primeira semana de Outubro ainda não vai trazer a quebra do bloqueio, ou seja as depressões vão continuar a passar a Norte em direção às Ilhas Britânicas e nós aqui ficamos a ver o AA com 1020/1030 hPa...



Os dias passam e a situação mantém-se, não há nada a acrescentar em relação ao post de terça-feira. 

Até dia 10 não se vislumbra nada que não seja meia-dúzia de pingos, isto no Norte e Centro...


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Set 2017 às 11:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Outono? Não, o Verão no seu auge



As esplanadas em Portalegre irão voltar a estar abertas até às tantas da noite, pois também as noites irão aquecer...


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Set 2017 às 11:27)

Boas pessoal desculpem o off-topic. A minha estação nos dias 6\7\8 de stemebro por alguma razao registou 100 e tal milimetros de precipiração em cada dia.
Como faço para apagar isso do historico do wunderground? há alguma forma.
Desde ja obrigado.


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Set 2017 às 11:28)

Pek disse:


> Tras un período no activo por cuestiones de vacaciones y trabajo retomo la participación en el foro



Bem-vindo de novo @Pek. Abraços


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2017 às 11:34)

Vivo mesmo no pais errado caramba, que m..da de clima que temos.


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Set 2017 às 11:37)

miguel disse:


> Vivo mesmo no pais errado caramba, que m..da de clima que temos.



 podes crer ja mete  nojo este tempo


----------



## cepp1 (28 Set 2017 às 11:44)

Desculpem a minha ignorancia mas esse AA que tanto falam como se forma? o que é preciso para ele sair? A sua presença é normal??
obrigado


----------



## cepp1 (28 Set 2017 às 11:46)

Chove mais vezes no meio de deserto argelino em Tamanrasset que em Portugal!!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Set 2017 às 11:50)

cepp1 disse:


> Desculpem a minha ignorancia mas esse AA que tanto falam como se forma? o que é preciso para ele sair? A sua presença é normal??
> obrigado



https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anticiclone_dos_Açores

O AA não é mais do que o Anticiclone dos Açores


----------



## cepp1 (28 Set 2017 às 11:51)

Dias Miguel disse:


> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anticiclone_dos_Açores
> 
> O AA não é mais do que o Anticiclone dos Açores



Então é algo que existe sempre certo??


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Set 2017 às 11:55)

cepp1 disse:


> Então é algo que existe sempre certo??



Sim, mas depende da sua posição mais a norte ou mais a sul, mais próximo da Península Ibérica ou mais afastado, para bloquear ou não qualquer depressão que se dirija para a Península. Por isso os lamentos do bloqueio do AA 
Agora num tom de humor






EDIT: ahhh e muito me recordo na minha infância ouvir o Anthímio de Azevedo explicar "coisas" por causa do Anticiclone dos Açores . Tempos saudosos em que tínhamos pessoas com conhecimento de causa a informar os Portugueses do tempo que nos esperava nos próximos dias...


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2017 às 12:09)

joralentejano disse:


> E quando se pensava que a situação não podia piorar mais, eis que aparecem previsões de temperaturas na ordem dos 34°/35°C  e mínimas quase tropicais no inicio de outubro. Para além de não termos chuva, ainda temos de levar com temperaturas completamente anormais para a altura do ano.



No início de Outubro não é de estranhar. Agora, a 22 de Outubro ter uma máxima de 35ºC, aconteceu em 2014, o ano passado, a última noite tropical que tive foi a 27 de Outubro. É anormal, mas não é assim tão estranho, porque já aconteceu nos últimos anos. Em Outubro de 2014, tive 7 noites tropicais (3 na última década do mês).


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Set 2017 às 12:09)

Amigos, digam-me uma coisa: o que acham pior, o bloqueio do AA ou as previsões do GFS a "chutar" a instabilidade para além das 300 horas??? 
(Adoro semear a confusão...)


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2017 às 12:13)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Amigos, digam-me uma coisa: o que acham pior, o bloqueio do AA ou as previsões do GFS a "chutar" a instabilidade para além das 300 horas???
> (Adoro semear a confusão...)



As duas coisas são uma só! 

O bloqueio do AA mantém-se até às 300 horas (pelo menos), logo a instabilidade também fica arredada no mesmo período!


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2017 às 12:39)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Amigos, digam-me uma coisa: o que acham pior, o bloqueio do AA ou as previsões do GFS a "chutar" a instabilidade para além das 300 horas???
> (Adoro semear a confusão...)



A confusão, vai ser, quando vier a chuva e as sarjetas não estão limpas, podes ter a certeza que vai existir muita confusão, nas cidades. 

Analisem, lá bem, os modelos, eu vejo uma mudança, pelo menos, no Algarve, não se prevê chuva é certo, mas já vejo algo que anima-me e este mês de Setembro não houve. Com a entrada de Outubro, entra o sueste e durante uma semana, para aquecer a água do mar, aí sim acredito que haja instabilidade , a mudança pode sempre acontecer no 1º painel e nas 120/144 horas, normalmente é assim que acontece, com as cut-off's. Este calor, com entrada de humidade vinda de SE, irá fazer toda a diferença.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Set 2017 às 12:40)

MSantos disse:


> As duas coisas são uma só!
> 
> O bloqueio do AA mantém-se até às 300 horas (pelo menos), logo a instabilidade também fica arredada no mesmo período!



Só te faltou dizer que daqui a 15 dias o mais provável é que a instabilidade estará igualmente a 300 horas de distância.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Set 2017 às 12:47)

Eu recordo-me de um ano que só começou a chover na quadra natalícia, não sei precisar qual, alguem se lembra?


----------



## joralentejano (28 Set 2017 às 12:55)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Eu recordo-me de um ano que só começou a chover na quadra natalícia, não sei precisar qual, alguem se lembra?


Em 2014, novembro foi bastante seco e esse padrão permaneceu até ao dia 24 de dezembro, até a erva que havia graças a alguma chuva de setembro e outubro já estava a secar e até se pensava que ia ser um inverno bastante seco, mas entretanto, a partir desse dia tudo mudou e até foi um inverno bastante bom.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Set 2017 às 12:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Em 2014, novembro foi bastante seco e esse padrão permaneceu até ao dia 24 de dezembro, até a erva que havia graças a alguma chuva de setembro e outubro já estava a secar e até se pensava que ia ser um inverno bastante seco, mas entretanto, a partir desse dia tudo mudou e até foi um inverno bastante bom.


Mas não foi esse ano... eu ainda era adolescente.


----------



## dahon (28 Set 2017 às 13:00)

Snifa disse:


>








Não resisti.
Já lá vão uns anos que ando neste fórum e ciclicamente lá aparece a necessidade de prescrever um cAAlmex.

À parte da evidente falta de chuva, preocupa-me que seja pior a emenda que o soneto. Ou seja que do nada comecem a aparecer previsões como tivemos em 2015/2016 com quase 100mm de precipitação num só dia.
Tendo em conta condições de stress que os solos apresentam e os solos queimados dos incêndios(principalmente a bacia do Zêzere), e toda a conjugação de factores provenientes desta seca, não se conjugam muito bem com certos níveis de intensidade de precipitação.


----------



## bartotaveira (28 Set 2017 às 13:02)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Mas não foi esse ano... eu ainda era adolescente.


2007 ou 2008, estou na dúvida... 

Lembro-me de apanhar castanhas murchas do sol e falta de humidade. 



Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Set 2017 às 13:04)

O GFS até me deixa "maluco" quando ainda vejo ele "dar" 35ºC até dia 6 de Outubro. 
A chuva para já, parece que não passa de uma miragem.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Set 2017 às 13:36)

bartotaveira disse:


> 2007 ou 2008, estou na dúvida...
> 
> Lembro-me de apanhar castanhas murchas do sol e falta de humidade.
> 
> ...



Em 2007 já eu estava licenciado e a trabalhar, foi antes de 2003... lembro-me de nos Santos em Chaves (1 de Novembro) andar de manga curta e calção.


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2017 às 13:58)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O GFS até me deixa "maluco" quando ainda vejo ele "dar" 35ºC até dia 6 de Outubro.
> A chuva para já, parece que não passa de uma miragem.



mesmo a sério aqui na minha zona a partir de domingo mete: 34.8ºC, 36.1ºC, 36.9ºC, 36.8ºC, 37.4ºC, 36.8ºC e 36.8ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Set 2017 às 15:18)

guimeixen disse:


> Foi esse evento e o início de Setembro de 2004, principalmente o dia 4, em que passou um monstro de supercélula aqui com bastante vento, bolas enormes de saraiva até 7cm e até produziu um tornado em Vila Verde.



A 23 de Fevereiro de 2010 foi a última grande saraivada que vi. Grandes calhaus. Penso que nesse dia também caiu bastante na zona centro. Desde aí tem sido bem monótono. A última situação de trovoadas severas que tivemos no Minho e Douro deve ter sido a do 4 de Janeiro de 2014.


----------



## 1337 (28 Set 2017 às 15:45)

Ruipedroo disse:


> A 23 de Fevereiro de 2010 foi a última grande saraivada que vi. Grandes calhaus. Penso que nesse dia também caiu bastante na zona centro. Desde aí tem sido bem monótono. A última situação de trovoadas severas que tivemos no Minho e Douro deve ter sido a do 4 de Janeiro de 2014.


Boa memória, nunca vi uma saraivada como essa, metia muito medo só o som. O meu pai quis registar o momento depois de ter passado


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Set 2017 às 16:31)

1337 disse:


> Boa memória, nunca vi uma saraivada como essa, metia muito medo só o som. O meu pai quis registar o momento depois de ter passado



Aqui caíram duas durante essa tarde. Uma primeira já bastante intensa, e outra mais para o fim da tarde, essa foi uma loucura. Quando se estava a aproximar fazia um barulho aterrador, parecia que o mundo ia acabar. Deviam ter aí uns 5 cm. Para não falar dos relâmpagos a cruzarem os céus. Uma semana depois passou a Xynthia. Um inverno que nunca esquecerei.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Set 2017 às 00:01)

Grande saída do gfs , a colocar uma cut - off a sul de Portugal isso daria umas belas trovoadas , esperemos que se mantenha assim .


----------



## dahon (29 Set 2017 às 01:48)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Grande saída do gfs , a colocar uma cut - off a sul de Portugal isso daria umas belas trovoadas , esperemos que se mantenha assim .


Cuidado com o entusiasmo, porque ás vezes essas cut-off's trazem mais poeira do Sahara do que chuva.


----------



## david 6 (29 Set 2017 às 03:00)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Grande saída do gfs , a colocar uma cut - off a sul de Portugal isso daria umas belas trovoadas , esperemos que se mantenha assim .



dia 7/8 outubro? A essa distância e como isto tem sido, só vou acredito que vamos ter algo quando estiver já a 1/2 dias do acontecimento


----------



## jonas (29 Set 2017 às 07:32)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Grande saída do gfs , a colocar uma cut - off a sul de Portugal isso daria umas belas trovoadas , esperemos que se mantenha assim .


E nesta saída já de desapareceu ...E preciso ter alguma cautela...


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2017 às 08:01)

Sempre ouvi dizer por cá que a run 18z  do GFS é das mais estapafúrdias, e tendo em conta o panorama, julgo que nem vale a pena consultar os modelos.
Calor a disparar a partir de Domingo, é possível que regressem noites tropicais,como de costume, Portalegre será uma das vitimas da lestada nocturna.
Se muitos por cá se queixam da falta de precipitação, eu queixo-me do mesmo e do vento forte que não desarma,salvo raras excepções, amanhã regressa outra tareia para esta zona em particular,enfim é o que temos...


----------



## Snifa (29 Set 2017 às 10:57)

MSantos disse:


> Publica no tópico respectivo por favor!  *Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2017 *
> 
> Vamos ajudar a moderação e o MeteoPT, não publiquem tudo aqui



Tens razão, já lá está


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2017 às 11:00)

Snifa disse:


> Tens razão, já lá está



Entretanto tinha apagado o post, já que levaste para lá a publicação! 

Mas faço aqui um apelo ao pessoal, antes de pensarem em publicar alguma coisa no seguimento livre vejam se se pode enquadrar em algum dos tópicos já existentes no MeteoPT.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2017 às 12:35)

Aqui fica o meteograma do GFS para Olhão.








Eu, cá gostei da previsão do GFS, na saída das 18, de ontem.

Ora, vejamos, dia 13 de Outubro teríamos uma probabilidade de precipitação forte, por aqui. Este ano, o 13 de Outubro calha a uma 6ª feira, tal como, em 1989, o dia histórico de precipitação, por aqui. 28 anos depois, sair uma repetição do 13 de Outubro de 1989, era giro e ter mais de 150 mm num dia. 

Bom, estava bastante calor, nesse ano, a 29 de Setembro de 1989, Faro teve uma máxima de 31.9ºC, a 8 de Outubro de 1989, Faro teve uma máxima de 33.3ºC. Com o calor previsto, está parecido a 1989, embora, repetir no mesmo dia era bom demais.  Em Setembro, desse ano, também não choveu nada.  

Tanta especulação, que eu fiz aqui, lançando dados e comparando as temperaturas nesse ano, com este.

Mas, fica uma curiosidade, há 28 anos atrás, já fazia calor em Outubro. Ainda, nem aquecimento global existia.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Set 2017 às 11:04)

Enfim , já me canso de só ver o anticiclone e temperaturas acima dos 35 graus em algumas zonas , por este andar vai ser mais um mês seco .


----------



## Lightning (30 Set 2017 às 12:40)

Sonhemos enquanto se pode. Amanhã desapareceu tudo.


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Set 2017 às 13:18)

Só acredito nessa tendência abaixo das 240 h e mesmo assim........


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2017 às 13:46)

E ainda tem alguns jornalistas a dizer "que outono maravilhoso" um par de estalos era pouco...


----------



## joralentejano (30 Set 2017 às 14:00)

miguel disse:


> E ainda tem alguns jornalistas a dizer "que outono maravilhoso" um par de estalos era pouco...


Também ouvi isso na RFM à pouco. Gente triste, não sabem mesmo a realidade das coisas, nem depois de termos tido as desgraças que tivemos graças aos incêndios param de dizer barbaridades, já não falam da seca porque noticias sobre isso são raras. Cada vez que apresentam o tempo, tanto na RFM como na comercial, dizem "que tempo excelente". À uns dias disseram na comercial "somos dos poucos países com sol e temperaturas de 30ºC neste momento, é fantástico", assim que o disseram mudei logo. Quando chover vai ser "infelizmente, está prevista chuva para todo o país".


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Set 2017 às 14:31)

Dias Miguel disse:


> então bem podemos começar a fazer a "dança da chuva"...


Mais vale é começarmos já...


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Set 2017 às 15:11)

Esses idiotas desses jornalistas não tem noção de nada mesmo cambada de estúpidos, com o pais todo em seca á meses eles só querem saber da  mer..... do bom tempo já enjoa tanta barbaridade se tivessem calados é que faziam bem.


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2017 às 16:36)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2017.9118/page-221#post-624886



Novamente, não sei qual é a surpresa. Para quem não depende diretamente dela, como a população urbana, a precipitação só traz chatices diversas.


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Set 2017 às 18:33)

O GFS é saída sim saída não nem vale a pena olhar para previsões abaixo das 240 h.


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Set 2017 às 20:17)

Bastante interessante esta última saída do ecm.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Set 2017 às 20:34)

António josé Sales disse:


> Bastante interessante esta última saída do ecm.


Nada de criar expetativas como é óbvio pois já sabemos sempre para o que estamos guardados. Entretanto, já é bom começarmos a ver mudanças nos modelos, quanto à alteração do GFS nesta ultima saída, não há muito a dizer, já se sabia que aquilo era bom demais para ser verdade e além disso como todos sabemos não é um bom modelo a longo prazo. Veremos as próximas, seria bom se começasse a mostrar um cenário idêntico ao do ECM.


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Set 2017 às 21:13)




----------



## António josé Sales (30 Set 2017 às 21:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Nada de criar expetativas como é óbvio pois já sabemos sempre para o que estamos guardados. Entretanto, já é bom começarmos a ver mudanças nos modelos, quanto à alteração do GFS nesta ultima saída, não há muito a dizer, já se sabia que aquilo era bom demais para ser verdade e além disso como todos sabemos não é um bom modelo a longo prazo. Veremos as próximas, seria bom se começasse a mostrar um cenário idêntico ao do ECM.



Sim eu sei que não devo criar expectativas foi só um desabafo fiquei contente.


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2017 às 22:56)

O _bloqueio anómalo_ deslocou-se para leste desde o início do mês.

A carta do ECM a 240h tem tanta credibilidade como esta do CFS 






O _ensemble_ do GFS lá vai mostrando chuva para Viana do Castelo.






Para o Alentejo, no caso Évora, o caso está mais tremido.






A tal distância tudo pode desaparecer poucas horas depois. Mas é o que há.

Quando voltar a chover vou ficar à espera das notícias das inundações apocalíticas. Não me parece que vá haver muita gente que se vai lembrar de limpar as sarjetas - autênticos caixotes do lixo - e as ribeiras.


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2017 às 23:15)

Como curiosidade, a saída que mais chuva dá para Évora é este:


----------



## Teya (30 Set 2017 às 23:27)

Eu faço anos na última semana de Outubro e, recordo-me bem na minha infância e juventude haver sempre ou quase sempre grande instabilidade e muitas trovoadas, (nessa altura, refiro-me a Lagos no Algarve), mas esse padrão há muito que desapareceu e começou-se a ver uma extensão do verão até meados de Outubro e com excelentes dias de praia, tendo em conta as nortadas de Agosto e o mar de turistas no verão, tornando estes dias quentes muito bem aproveitados por nós algarvios. Mas, a verdade é que, seja no Algarve, seja aqui em Lisboa, já há muito tempo que não vejo trovoadas de outono e principalmente chuva e trovoada no meu aniversário como tinha em criança e que eu ADORO!


----------



## rokleon (1 Out 2017 às 12:50)

GFS já não dá precipitação alguma para Portugal até ao limite...


----------



## rokleon (1 Out 2017 às 12:53)

rokleon disse:


> GFS já não dá precipitação alguma para Portugal até ao limite...


de qualquer das formas, mais vale fazer a dança da chuva... https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2017.9118/page-225#post-625242


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Out 2017 às 13:08)

Isto está mau o GFS não dá nada de nada mas não me admira num dia dá uma coisa no outro dá outra coisa completamente diferente no fim que  ganha é sempre esta porcaria de anticiclone.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Out 2017 às 13:16)

rokleon disse:


> GFS já não dá precipitação alguma para Portugal até ao limite...


Nem o GFS, nem o ECM, nem nenhum. Olhar para os modelos, é o mesmo que pedir para se desiludir, e torna-se desesperante. Não temos nada, é extremamente triste e preocupante este constante adiamento, parece que a 1ª quinzena de Outubro já está mais que feita e vai-se resumir a calor e secura. Entretanto, vai continuando tudo a morrer à sede. As árvores vão ganhando uma cor outonal, mas não é graças ao começo do outono, este tempo apenas permite que elas comecem a secar e não a perder a folha de um modo normal.


----------



## joselamego (1 Out 2017 às 13:36)

Vou em viagem do norte para sul, de comboio...e observo os solos, as árvores e já nem falo nos cursos de água, está tudo cheio de sede....
A natureza está a desesperar de água !
Situação preocupante ! E não vejo outubro da melhor forma ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2017 às 14:09)

Teya disse:


> Eu faço anos na última semana de Outubro e, recordo-me bem na minha infância e juventude haver sempre ou quase sempre grande instabilidade e muitas trovoadas, (nessa altura, refiro-me a Lagos no Algarve), mas esse padrão há muito que desapareceu e começou-se a ver uma extensão do verão até meados de Outubro e com excelentes dias de praia, tendo em conta as nortadas de Agosto e o mar de turistas no verão, tornando estes dias quentes muito bem aproveitados por nós algarvios. Mas, a verdade é que, seja no Algarve, seja aqui em Lisboa, já há muito tempo que não vejo trovoadas de outono e principalmente chuva e trovoada no meu aniversário como tinha em criança e que eu ADORO!



Ainda, no ano passado, a última década de Outubro teve cerca de 67 ocorrências no distrito de Faro devido ao mau tempo, passou um tornado em Olhão. Se, analisarem os dados vão encontrar muitos mais anos com Setembro seco no Algarve, com calor até meados de Outubro, até 1989 fazia calor e já lá vão 28 anos.


----------



## Orion (1 Out 2017 às 15:39)

Se o GEM acertasse no que quer que seja era o meu modelo favorito


----------



## Lightning (1 Out 2017 às 21:59)




----------



## rokleon (1 Out 2017 às 22:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Nem o GFS, nem o ECM, nem nenhum. Olhar para os modelos, é o mesmo que pedir para se desiludir, e torna-se desesperante. Não temos nada, é extremamente triste e preocupante este constante adiamento, parece que a 1ª quinzena de Outubro já está mais que feita e vai-se resumir a calor e secura. Entretanto, vai continuando tudo a morrer à sede. As árvores vão ganhando uma cor outonal, mas não é graças ao começo do outono, este tempo apenas permite que elas comecem a secar e não a perder a folha de um modo normal.


bem observado...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (2 Out 2017 às 09:01)

Pois isso seria já um cenário bom, mas ainda que pouca chuva, mas como ainda falta muito tempo isto ainda pode dar uma volta.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Out 2017 às 09:30)

GFS, ECM e GEM com tendências idênticas, mas infelizmente após 192h/200h, portanto é melhor não ter muitas ilusões e continuar à espera... 
Entretanto, esta semana irá ser de Verão em pleno mês de Outubro, quer em temperaturas diurnas como nocturnas... Só para o próximo fim de semana está prevista uma descida de temperaturas, mesmo assim, mais altas do que o normal para a época do ano... 
Quase aposto que se irá verificar uma onda de calor durante estes dias, considerando as temperaturas dos últimos dias e as previsões para os próximos...


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Out 2017 às 09:33)

Lightning disse:


>


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Out 2017 às 09:38)

Vai-se mesmo verificar uma onde de calor tendo em conta as temperaturas superiores a 30ºc em grande parte do território, mas isso já vai sendo o pão de cada dia, o Verão a entrar por Outubro dentro...
Em relação ao mapa acima, não vale a pena ter esperanças porque na próxima saída a chuva, (da pouquíssima chuva prevista) desaparece.


----------



## Dan (2 Out 2017 às 09:46)

Esta semana algumas localidades vão registar valores muito próximos dos máximos para um mês de outubro, até podemos ter um ou outro novo máximo.


----------



## Snifa (2 Out 2017 às 11:35)




----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Out 2017 às 11:47)

Snifa disse:


>



O GFS e a sua bipolaridade


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Out 2017 às 20:31)

martinus disse:


> Seca e temperaturas elevadas até ao fim do ano? :-(
> 
> https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior/pouca-chuva-e-temperaturas-elevadas-agravam-seca-8815829.html



Não sei até que ponto isso é verdade,não acredito muito em previsões a longo prazo.


----------



## dahon (2 Out 2017 às 20:42)

martinus disse:


> Seca e temperaturas elevadas até ao fim do ano? :-(
> 
> https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior/pouca-chuva-e-temperaturas-elevadas-agravam-seca-8815829.html


Os modelos nem a uma semana acertam e querem acreditar em previsões até dezembro? Essa agora.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (2 Out 2017 às 21:34)

Aqui por Madrid mais um dia que enfim.

Estamos a desejar chuva para ontem, precisamos de chuva, é que a cidade está-se a tornar insuportável, tudo muito seco, muita poeira pelo ar, muito cheiro a fumo, tivemos 3 dias de alerta por altos níveis de poluição, enfim. 

Previsões de chuva nem vê-las.

Alguém me pode explicar como se eu fosse muito burro porque é que o anti-ciclone cada vez se mexe menos?


----------



## Teya (2 Out 2017 às 21:49)

Mais 3 meses disto. Será?https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior/pouca-chuva-e-temperaturas-elevadas-agravam-seca-8815829.html


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2017 às 22:17)

Teya disse:


> Mais 3 meses disto. Será?https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior/pouca-chuva-e-temperaturas-elevadas-agravam-seca-8815829.html



Enquanto a previsão sazonal o sugerir, oficialmente sim. Contudo, nada é certo.

---

A anomalia brutal continua


----------



## 1337 (2 Out 2017 às 22:27)

É o "Come back" de 2005, não há nada a fazer. Há anos assim infelizmente para nós.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Out 2017 às 22:37)

1337 disse:


> É o "Come back" de 2005, não há nada a fazer. Há anos assim infelizmente para nós.


Sim, foi um ano bastante critico e mais geral. Este ano, só não está igual ou pior graças ao inverno 2015/2016 que foi extremamente chuvoso no norte. Muita coisa mudou desde então, e no caso da minha zona, a barragem do Caia está a ter valores históricos mais baixos porque abastece mais localidades do que o que abastecia em 2005.
Comparação no caso das barragens:
*2005




2017



*


----------



## Orion (2 Out 2017 às 22:42)

Para o melhor ou para o pior os modelos não são bolas de cristal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Out 2017 às 22:45)

Fabuloso, como a malta agora, virou toda vidente até o governo. Chuva, só daqui a 3 meses. Se vier, antes e houver inundações e enxurradas a culpa é que veio antes do tempo e não estávamos preparados. 

Ainda está longe, do cenário de 2005, só está pior, no Sado, no resto do país, está com valores superiores.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Out 2017 às 22:56)

Se fosse a vocês não acreditava muito em previsões a longo prazo.
Já as de curto prazo têm falhas quanto mais  previsões de meses não são nada fiáveis.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Out 2017 às 23:02)

joralentejano disse:


> As árvores vão ganhando uma cor outonal, mas não é graças ao começo do outono, este tempo apenas permite que elas comecem a secar e não a perder a folha de um modo normal.


Verdade.
Embora a cor "outonal" das árvores tenha a muito a haver com a tendência gradual de redução da luz solar, que pela manutenção do tempo quente pode não ser percebida, mas ressente-se na produção de clorofila. À nossa latitude mesmo que o estado de tempo de céu limpo se mantenha pelo outono a dentro, as árvores vão ganhar cor na mesma (embora mais lentamente) já que a verticalidade dos raios solares e a duração dos dias vão diminuindo.
O que acontece é que este ano o verão começou no início da primavera (tivemos um mês de abril historicamente seco).
A aridez dos solos já é brutal, mesmo junto aos rios, pelo menos por onde passei este fim-de-semana no ribatejo, a vegetação selvagem desfalece como nunca vi aqui em Portugal, ou não me lembro. A chegada de um outono seco só veio "compor" mais a paisagem. Pena que só meia dúzia de pessoas das que vão nos comboios por esse país fora à janela reparem nisso.
E esperemos que este inverno não seja como o de 2012 que também seguiu um Outono cuja primeira metade foi assim. Além da seca, as geadas negras. Esse ano hidrológico (2011/2012) teve um padrão "curioso". As precipitações concentraram-se muito em dois meses de transição, Novembro e Abril, com eventos severos de chuva e granizo nesses curtos períodos.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Out 2017 às 23:35)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Verdade.
> Embora a cor "outonal" das árvores tenha a muito a haver com a tendência gradual de redução da luz solar, que pela manutenção do tempo quente pode não ser percebida, mas ressente-se na produção de clorofila. À nossa latitude mesmo que o estado de tempo de céu limpo se mantenha pelo outono a dentro, as árvores vão ganhar cor na mesma (embora mais lentamente) já que a verticalidade dos raios solares e a duração dos dias vão diminuindo.
> O que acontece é que este ano o verão começou no início da primavera (tivemos um mês de abril historicamente seco).
> A aridez dos solos já é brutal, mesmo junto aos rios, pelo menos por onde passei este fim-de-semana no ribatejo, a vegetação selvagem desfalece como nunca vi aqui em Portugal, ou não me lembro. A chegada de um outono seco só veio "compor" mais a paisagem. Pena que só meia dúzia de pessoas das que vão nos comboios por esse país fora à janela reparem nisso.
> E esperemos que este inverno não seja como o de 2012 que também seguiu um Outono cuja primeira metade foi assim. Além da seca, as geadas negras. Esse ano hidrológico (2011/2012) teve um padrão "curioso". As precipitações concentraram-se muito em dois meses de transição, Novembro e Abril, com eventos severos de chuva e granizo nesses curtos períodos.


Pois, é verdade! Mas as árvores, principalmente aquelas que estão junto aos cursos de água, (choupos, etc) já estão a secar e a perder a folha desde que os mesmos secaram (ainda antes de julho), algumas praticamente já não têm mesmo nada. São árvores que visto terem água todo o ano não necessitam de ter uma raiz muito profunda. Mas neste momento, mesmo aquelas que não perdem a folha e que estão habituadas à seca já estão a sentir e bem a falta de água no solo. Nota-se perfeitamente a enorme desidratação dos solos, aqui na minha zona são castanhos escuros mas neste momento estão brancos.
Quanto a esse ano, lembro-me perfeitamente que a chuva que caiu foi em muito poucos dias, tal como em novembro do ano passado. Os cursos de água enxurram nesse dia mas no dia a seguir já estão praticamente secos, portanto não é nada bom, ainda é pior pois leva à erosão dos solos e faz com que hajam ainda mais prejuízos e perigos até mesmo para as pessoas. Só espero que quando chover, não seja tudo de uma vez senão já sabemos aquilo que vai acontecer nas zonas bastante fustigadas pelos incêndios.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Out 2017 às 00:29)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Esse ano hidrológico (2011/2012) teve um padrão "curioso". As precipitações concentraram-se muito em dois meses de transição, Novembro e Abril, com eventos severos de chuva e granizo nesses curtos períodos.



Bem relembrado. Aquela primeira quinzena de Novembro foi de loucos. O evento do 12/13 de Novembro foi sem dúvida um dos melhores que presenciei na vida. Ainda me recordo daqueles 22ºC às onze da noite com vento forte de sul, e depois foi só trovoada, em todo o continente.

Curiosamente o outubro desse ano foi dos mais quentes de sempre, embora normal na precipitação, excepto no Litoral Centro.


----------



## 1337 (3 Out 2017 às 02:15)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Verdade.
> Embora a cor "outonal" das árvores tenha a muito a haver com a tendência gradual de redução da luz solar, que pela manutenção do tempo quente pode não ser percebida, mas ressente-se na produção de clorofila. À nossa latitude mesmo que o estado de tempo de céu limpo se mantenha pelo outono a dentro, as árvores vão ganhar cor na mesma (embora mais lentamente) já que a verticalidade dos raios solares e a duração dos dias vão diminuindo.
> O que acontece é que este ano o verão começou no início da primavera (tivemos um mês de abril historicamente seco).
> A aridez dos solos já é brutal, mesmo junto aos rios, pelo menos por onde passei este fim-de-semana no ribatejo, a vegetação selvagem desfalece como nunca vi aqui em Portugal, ou não me lembro. A chegada de um outono seco só veio "compor" mais a paisagem. Pena que só meia dúzia de pessoas das que vão nos comboios por esse país fora à janela reparem nisso.
> E esperemos que este inverno não seja como o de 2012 que também seguiu um Outono cuja primeira metade foi assim. Além da seca, as geadas negras. Esse ano hidrológico (2011/2012) teve um padrão "curioso". As precipitações concentraram-se muito em dois meses de transição, Novembro e Abril, com eventos severos de chuva e granizo nesses curtos períodos.


Portanto o que influencia mais a queda da folha nas árvores é a diminuição da luz solar? Pensei que tivesse mais haver com o frio e/ou a chuva.


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Out 2017 às 03:03)

1337 disse:


> Portanto o que influencia mais a queda da folha nas árvores é a diminuição da luz solar? Pensei que tivesse mais haver com o frio e/ou a chuva.



Sim, o que influencia a alteração no metabolismo das árvores e das plantas em geral, mas em particular das caducifólias, é sobretudo a duração do fotoperíodo. Quando o nº. de horas solares começa a diminuir, a quantidade de energia produzida por fotossíntese diminui, pelo que a árvore entra gradualmente num processo de dormência, com vista a poupar nutrientes (obtidos durante os meses mais favoráveis) para subsistir ao Inverno. Ora uma forma de diminuir os gastos energéticos é lentamente provocar a abscisão foliar, assim a árvore vai conseguindo equilibrar os seus ganhos e gastos energéticos até à queda das folhas propriamente dita. Agora estes processos têm por trás uma base hormonal que a própria árvore desencadeia com a diminuição do fotoperíodo e também com as condições adversas de frio/chuva, deste modo a concentração de ácido abscísico (ABA) e de etileno sobe também gradualmente, ao passo que a concentração de auxinas no limbo foliar vai diminuindo. Com a redução da concentração de auxinas os processos de divisão celular e inibição da queda das folhas são interrompidos, permitindo que o etileno atue com grande eficácia no desgaste das paredes celulares, enfraquecendo o pecíolo. Neste processo todo, pensa-se que o próprio ácido abscísico (ABA) seja uma hormona que estimule a produção de etileno e enzimas necessárias ao desgaste das paredes celulares, mas para além disso esta hormona provoca ainda um estado de dormência nas gemas.

Agora é óbvio que se não houver frio nem chuva, estes níveis hormonais podem ser desregulados, podendo haver falta, por exemplo, de ABA, que leva muitas vezes aos florescimentos precoces no Inverno.

Em síntese, o frio e a chuva são um complemento da diminuição do fotoperíodo, que indicam à árvore os processos hormonais que tem que executar.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Out 2017 às 07:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Sim, o que influencia a alteração no metabolismo das árvores e das plantas em geral, mas em particular das caducifólias, é sobretudo a duração do fotoperíodo. Quando o nº. de horas solares começa a diminuir, a quantidade de energia produzida por fotossíntese diminui, pelo que a árvore entra gradualmente num processo de dormência, com vista a poupar nutrientes (obtidos durante os meses mais favoráveis) para subsistir ao Inverno. Ora uma forma de diminuir os gastos energéticos é lentamente provocar a abscisão foliar, assim a árvore vai conseguindo equilibrar os seus ganhos e gastos energéticos até à queda das folhas propriamente dita. Agora estes processos têm por trás uma base hormonal que a própria árvore desencadeia com a diminuição do fotoperíodo, também com as condições adversas de frio/chuva, deste modo a concentração de ácido abscísico (ABA) e de etileno sobem também gradualmente ao passo que a concentração de auxinas no limbo foliar vai diminuindo. Com a redução da concentração de auxinas os processos de divisão celular e inibição da queda das folhas são interrompidos, permitindo que o etileno atue com grande eficácia no desgaste das paredes celulares, enfraquecendo o pecíolo. Neste processo todo, pensa-se que o próprio ácido abscísico (ABA) seja uma hormona que estimule a produção de etileno e enzimas necessárias ao desgaste das paredes celulares, mas para além disso esta hormona provoca ainda um estado de dormência nas gemas.
> 
> Agora é óbvio que se não houver frio nem chuva, estes níveis hormonais podem ser desregulados, havendo falta por exemplo ABA, o que leva muitas vezes aos florescimentos precoces no Inverno.
> 
> Em síntese o frio e a chuva são um complemento da diminuição do fotoperíodo, que indicam à árvore os processos hormonais que tem que executar.



Excelente explicação


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (3 Out 2017 às 07:51)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Curiosamente o outubro desse ano foi dos mais quentes de sempre, embora normal na precipitação, excepto no Litoral Centro.



Pois foi, caiu tudo no fim do mês


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2017 às 09:59)

Bom dia! As minhas árvores de fruto estão completamente confusas. Umas já estão em modo outono tendo perdido as folhas. Outras estão já a fazer as borbulhas que deviam fazer no inverno e os citrinos em flor mas a abortarem os frutos devido ao tempo seco! Demasiado calor e tempo seco com dias mais pequenos avariam o relógio biológico das coitadas...


----------



## cepp1 (3 Out 2017 às 10:19)

Sejamos realistas, tudo indica para mais um inverno seco e o pais tem de se preparar para estas situacoes. Aproveitar a agua do mar, chuva artificial, arranjar a rede de aguas para evitar perdas, agua ligada apenas algumas horas pir dia, obrigatoriedade de autoclismos amigos do ambiente, terminar com as regas automaticas que regam mais os passeiis que os jardins.


----------



## Zulo (3 Out 2017 às 10:27)

Tudo indica?Baseado em quê?


----------



## Snifa (3 Out 2017 às 10:36)

Apesar de as previsões para os próximos dias não serem propriamente animadoras, penso que ainda é cedo para fazer prognósticos para o Outono, e muito menos para o Inverno...


----------



## comentador (3 Out 2017 às 10:42)

cepp1 disse:


> Sejamos realistas, tudo indica para mais um inverno seco e o pais tem de se preparar para estas situacoes. Aproveitar a agua do mar, chuva artificial, arranjar a rede de aguas para evitar perdas, agua ligada apenas algumas horas pir dia, obrigatoriedade de autoclismos amigos do ambiente, terminar com as regas automaticas que regam mais os passeiis que os jardins.



Tudo indica? Isso é pura especulação, poderá ser, como não ser um inverno seco. Nem os modelos acertam, e o tempo está cada vez mais incerto e difícil de prever.Até aqui temos tido uma grande seca mas de repente pode mudar e começar a chover muito e haver água por todo o lado, aí pronto, esquecemos a seca e começamos a olhar mais para as inundações e estragos feitos pelos ventos fortes. Nunca se sabe o que está para vir.


----------



## Zulo (3 Out 2017 às 10:53)

Eu às minhas já lhes expliquei que é uma fase,vou-lhes dando água para não morrerem à sede e elas lá se aguentam..

Expliquei que há anos em que as coisas não correm como o normal,mas para não se preocuparem que não é preciso dramatizar! 

E elas lá andam descansadas,sem dramas.

Abraço


----------



## cookie (3 Out 2017 às 12:44)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bom dia! As minhas árvores de fruto estão completamente confusas. Umas já estão em modo outono tendo perdido as folhas. Outras estão já a fazer as borbulhas que deviam fazer no inverno e os citrinos em flor mas a abortarem os frutos devido ao tempo seco! Demasiado calor e tempo seco com dias mais pequenos avariam o relógio biológico das coitadas...


Nós em trás os montes temos uma Pereira que está a florir novamente...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Out 2017 às 13:22)

Acho estranha esta desquerpancia de previsoes dos modelos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Out 2017 às 13:27)

Estamos todos no mesmo barco, os meus morangos, tomates, mangerição, tomilho, salsa... plantas do quintal só estão salvos graças à rega que pensava já não ser necessária neste momento, desde a grande chuvada de há semanas atrás, em Carcavelos nunca mais choveu, aliás desde que me mudei em Abril, choveu no máximo 4 ou 5 vezes, isto diz tudo!


----------



## joralentejano (3 Out 2017 às 13:35)

António josé Sales disse:


> Acho estranha esta desquerpancia de previsoes dos modelos


Esta discrepância é perfeitamente normal, tal como sabemos, nesta altura. Um dos padrões vai ter de ficar e já temos garantido sempre o pior, de todos os modelos principais neste momento, o ECM é o único que mostra uma mudança decente e mesmo assim é acima das 200h.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Out 2017 às 13:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Esta discrepância é perfeitamente normal, tal como sabemos, nesta altura. Um dos padrões vai ter de ficar e já temos garantido sempre o pior, de todos os modelos principais neste momento, o ECM é o único que mostra uma mudança decente e mesmo assim é acima das 200h.



Sim tens razao o gfs e mais do mesmo sempre a adiar e muda as previsoes radicalmente de saida em  saida


----------



## rozzo (3 Out 2017 às 16:23)

Há que aguentar este verão prolongado fora de época, e ir vendo a mudança de padrão como "miragem". Pode ser que na 2ª quinzena... Ou pode ser que não... 
Confesso que estou cansado do calor também, mas não há nada a fazer!

O bicho não se vai embora...


----------



## MSantos (3 Out 2017 às 16:26)

rozzo disse:


> Há que aguentar este verão prolongado fora de época, e ir vendo a mudança de padrão como "miragem". Pode ser que na 2ª quinzena... Ou pode ser que não...
> Confesso que estou cansado do calor também, mas não há nada a fazer!
> 
> O bicho não se vai embora...



O poderoso antílope dos Açores!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (3 Out 2017 às 16:31)

joralentejano disse:


> É um fenómeno perigoso pois é vento forte bastante localizado e repentino, ninguém está à espera de num dia praticamente sem vento aparecer uma ventania do nada.



Há muitos, muitos anos, era eu ainda uma criança (até parece a letra de uma canção), enquanto aproveitava um pouco para descansar à sombra de uma azinheira com o meu avô enquanto guardava o gado, sob o efeito do pós-almoço, 30 ºC e muitos graus à sombra e algum sono, fomos surpreendidos do nada por um remoinho de pó e detritos. Só sei que o gado não se apercebeu de nada até que fugiu em todas as direcções. Em conclusão, os seguintes minutos foi reunir novamente o rebanho e tentar tirar um pouco do pó que tínhamos em cima...


----------



## trovoadas (3 Out 2017 às 18:24)

Já estou à espera do Verão de São Martinho! Farto deste Verão


----------



## cepp1 (3 Out 2017 às 18:43)

O que eu disse acerca do outono inverno não foi baseado em nada, eu até não tenho nem metade dos conhecimentos que a maiorias das pessoas aqui têm. Disse apenas porque do que tenho percebido nos últimos anos as previsões costumam bater mais ou menos certas, regra geral só falham por defeito na chuva, dizendo que vem sempre mais do que na realidade chove.
Para juntar isso o aquecimento global assim indica que Portugal vai ter secas mais recorrentes.


----------



## cepp1 (3 Out 2017 às 18:44)

Hoje mais uma vez chove no deserto Shara e nós aqui nem ver ponta de água!!! E amanhã vai chover novamente!!! Chove lá mais do que cá nos últimos tempos


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2017 às 19:50)

A máxima de hoje, na estação do IPMA, terá sido 1,1ºC superior ao anterior máximo para um mês de outubro.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Out 2017 às 19:59)

Dan disse:


> A máxima de hoje, na estação do IPMA, terá sido 1,1ºC superior ao anterior máximo para um mês de outubro.


Para Bragança?


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Out 2017 às 20:38)

O ecm já esteve melhor parece estar a abandonar a hipótese da  instabilidade a partir de dia 11 
Vamos ver como são as próximas saídas.


----------



## criz0r (3 Out 2017 às 20:49)

A propósito do que alguns membros aqui já disseram, os meus tomateiros já deram de si, no entanto as minhas Beringelas/Pimentos estão a dar mais agora do que no Verão propriamente dito. Nada de especial mas é também o reflexo deste Verão fora da época.


----------



## Dan (3 Out 2017 às 21:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> Para Bragança?



Sim.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (3 Out 2017 às 22:02)

Pois é continuaremos na mesma, mas pronto ao menos amanhã vai estar um pouco mais fresco.


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2017 às 00:29)

O AG não larga a PI


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Out 2017 às 08:36)

Orion disse:


> O AG não larga a PI



Micaelense, anda para cá que eu arranjo-te uma varanda ideal para fazeres um pouco de sauna. Tenho a certeza que irias perder uns kgs em poucas horas 

Ahh e digo-te por experiência própria, é muito diferente do banho turco das ilhas dos Açores


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (4 Out 2017 às 11:15)

Há algumas saídas que o ecm anda consistente numa mudança de padrão para dia 12/13 de outubro , esperemos que seja desta vez .


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Out 2017 às 11:28)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O IPMA continua a prever alterações a partir de meados da próxima semana. O AEMET também prevê 10% de probabilidade de precipitação no dia 10 na zona raiana. Esperemos que seja algum sinal efectivo de mudança.


Esperemos mesmo que sim, pois já ando saturado deste tempo... e que o antílope dos Açores vá para outras paragens


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Out 2017 às 11:54)

Davidmpb disse:


> o antílope dos Açores vá para outras paragens


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Out 2017 às 12:26)

Dias Miguel disse:


>



Lol


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2017 às 12:32)

O GFS não ve essa mudança que o ECM anda a ver, os ensembles do  ECM esta mais de acordo com o GFS logo nao espero mudança alguma ainda infelizmente


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Out 2017 às 13:22)

Aviso à navegação, em especial aos mais novatos:

Não entrem em euforias...


----------



## rozzo (4 Out 2017 às 15:07)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Aviso à navegação, em especial aos mais novatos:
> 
> Não entrem em euforias...




Para ajudar o pessoal a não entrar em euforias...
Já na 2ª quinzena, o GFS dá-nos esta maravilha... 







Vá, mas tal como não entrar em euforias, não entrar em depressões (dava jeito era que as depressões entrassem em PT...), previsões a 10 dias, o normal, sempre no 8 ou 80. 
Esta "bipolaridade" nos modelos é isso mesmo.

Continuemos na praia!


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Out 2017 às 15:36)

rozzo disse:


>



@rozzo, o bicho nunca mais vai para a savana... Ups queria dizer a Gronelândia 

Fora ironias, há quantos meses temos esse bloqueio?? Já nem me lembro da última depressão ou superfície frontal que tenha atingido Portugal de cabo a rabo...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Out 2017 às 15:48)

Dois monstros...a única diferença é que um destrói mais lentamente que o outro.




A pergunta é...Quando é que este anticiclone sai da posição normal de verão?! Nem se sabe, só adiamentos.  Nem uma frente para dar pelo menos chuviscos deixa passar. Até no Sahara tem chovido mais nos últimos tempos do que neste cantinho. As previsões do GFS vão até dia 20 e até lá só se prevê anticiclone, estávamos bem mal se outubro levasse o mesmo caminho de setembro.


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2017 às 22:58)

Não admira que o anticiclone esteja confortável na sua posição. Assinalei no mapa a zona a que o gráfico se refere.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Out 2017 às 11:42)

O GFS e os seus ataques cardíacos (principalmente na temperatura e na precipitação)


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Out 2017 às 11:53)

O ECM piorou muito já não prevê nada já deveríamos estar á espera disto


----------



## 1337 (5 Out 2017 às 14:46)

Agora mostra mais o GFS que o ECM . Nem vale a pena, mais vale preverem AA em cima até ao fim do mês que aposto que acertam.


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Out 2017 às 14:54)

1337 disse:


> Agora mostra mais o GFS que o ECM . Nem vale a pena, mais vale preverem AA em cima até ao fim do mês que aposto que acertam.



Para preverem anticiclone eles acertam sempre isso é garantido.


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Out 2017 às 14:55)

Vamos acompanhando as próximas saídas mas já perdi a esperança de vir algo enfim.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Out 2017 às 15:20)

1337 disse:


> Agora mostra mais o GFS que o ECM . Nem vale a pena, mais vale preverem AA em cima até ao fim do mês que aposto que acertam.


Não me admirava nada se o GFS na saída 12z retirasse tudo, normalmente aquilo que aparece do nada nos meteogramas desaparece logo na próxima saída, e com os outros modelos a preverem anticiclone é o mais certo, portanto, quando voltarmos a ver os meteogramas com 0.0mm nem vale a pena ficarmos tristes, já devíamos estar mais que habituados a estes adiamentos.
À medida que os dias passam, as notícias mostram uma zona do país diferente com falta de água, hoje já era sobre Leiria. É a partir de agora que muita gente vai perceber que não é só à base de sol e calor que podemos viver, pela primeira vez ouvi os senhores da rádio dizerem que é preciso chover porque estamos a entrar numa situação extremamente grave. Foi preciso aparecer nas noticias...


----------



## joselamego (5 Out 2017 às 16:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Não me admirava nada se o GFS na saída 12z retirasse tudo, normalmente aquilo que aparece do nada nos meteogramas desaparece logo na próxima saída, e com os outros modelos a preverem anticiclone é o mais certo, portanto, quando voltarmos a ver os meteogramas com 0.0mm nem vale a pena ficarmos tristes, já devíamos estar mais que habituados a estes adiamentos.
> À medida que os dias passam, as notícias mostram uma zona do país diferente com falta de água, hoje já era sobre Leiria. É a partir de agora que muita gente vai perceber que não é só à base de sol e calor que podemos viver, pela primeira vez ouvi os senhores da rádio dizerem que é preciso chover porque estamos a entrar numa situação extremamente grave. Foi preciso aparecer nas noticias...


A situação grave de seca, está por todo o país, não como alguns pensavam ( Alentejo e Algarve) a realidade é o norte, centro e sul todos começarem a sentir na pele a situação grave do país ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Out 2017 às 16:04)

Estou bastante preocupado com esta situação não sei onde isto vai parar se continuarmos assim.


----------



## joselamego (5 Out 2017 às 16:06)

António josé Sales disse:


> Estou bastante preocupado com esta situação não sei onde isto vai parar se continuarmos assim.


Também estou António, e os modelos só dão AA...estou enjoado do AA...quando chover vou fazer uma festa ...


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2017 às 16:11)




----------



## António josé Sales (5 Out 2017 às 16:19)

joselamego disse:


> Também estou António, e os modelos só dão AA...estou enjoado do AA...quando chover vou fazer uma festa ...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Resta saber quando é que vai chover é que não vejo nada de jeito nos modelos só se vê esta bosta de anticiclone que não há maneira de ir embora.


----------



## joselamego (5 Out 2017 às 16:33)

António josé Sales disse:


> Resta saber quando é que vai chover é que não vejo nada de jeito nos modelos só se vê esta bosta de anticiclone que não há maneira de ir embora.


Verdade, é bosta e besta...parece o Diabo em pessoa ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (5 Out 2017 às 16:37)

Uma pergunta de principiante, como é que vocês olhando para essas cartas conseguem ver o famoso anticiclone?? O que é preciso para ele mudar de sítio???


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Out 2017 às 18:00)

António josé Sales disse:


> Estou bastante preocupado com esta situação não sei onde isto vai parar se continuarmos assim.




Eu também estou bastante preocupado , é que por este andar caminhamos para a pior seca já registada em Portugal , que , não é só o Alentejo e o Algarve que está a sofrer com esta seca , os terrenos do norte e centro também estão totalmente secos sem humidade na terra , é preciso chover o mais rápido possível senão tamos tramados com a bosta do anticiclone !


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Out 2017 às 18:19)

joselamego disse:


> Verdade, é bosta e besta...parece o Diabo em pessoa !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Eu também estou bastante preocupado , é que por este andar caminhamos para a pior seca já registada em Portugal , que , não é só o Alentejo e o Algarve que está a sofrer com esta seca , os terrenos do norte e centro também estão totalmente secos sem humidade na terra , é preciso chover o mais rápido possível senão tamos tramados com a bosta do anticiclone !



É verdade não há meio de ele se ir embora é impressionante o bloqueio que existe já nem me lembro da última vez que tivemos uma depressão ou sistema frontal a trazer chuva, enfim é o clima que temos só nos resta esperar que isto mude, algum dia há de chover.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Out 2017 às 18:31)

A última vez que vi chover bem foi naquela cut-off no final de agosto no dia 28 , mas é preciso chover muito para esta seca desagravar se , mas este anticiclone não nos larga , algum dia há de chover , algo me diz que vamos ter um inverno muito chuvoso parecido ao de 2009/2010 .


----------



## joselamego (5 Out 2017 às 18:36)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> A última vez que vi chover bem foi naquela cut-off no final de agosto no dia 28 , mas é preciso chover muito para esta seca desagravar se , mas este anticiclone não nos larga , algum dia há de chover , algo me diz que vamos ter um inverno muito chuvoso parecido ao de 2009/2010 .


Deus te ouça, merecemos esse inverno 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AndréGM22 (5 Out 2017 às 18:44)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> A última vez que vi chover bem foi naquela cut-off no final de agosto no dia 28 , mas é preciso chover muito para esta seca desagravar se , mas este anticiclone não nos larga , algum dia há de chover , algo me diz que vamos ter um inverno muito chuvoso parecido ao de 2009/2010 .



Começo a achar que és bipolar, num dia vai continuar este padrão o inverno todo no outro dia já te cheira que vai ser um inverno chuvoso. Tens de arranjar essa bola de cristal que não está a funcionar muito bem...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Out 2017 às 18:50)

joselamego disse:


> Deus te ouça, merecemos esse inverno
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk




Este outono é oposto ao outono de 2014 , tenho uma sensação de que o inverno vai ser bastante chuvoso .


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2017 às 19:05)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Este outono é oposto ao outono de 2014 , *tenho uma sensação de que o inverno vai ser bastante chuvoso* .


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2017 às 19:16)




----------



## Dan (5 Out 2017 às 20:10)

_O recorde do dia 3 só durou 2 dias, hoje um novo máximo para o mês de outubro. Por este ano acho que já ficamos assim, mas nunca se sabe._


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2017 às 20:21)




----------



## GonçaloMPB (5 Out 2017 às 21:00)

Uma coisa curiosa também este fim de verão/início de Outubro foi a falta das famosas células do interior da Península, quem é do Alentejo sabe bem do que falo, típicos dias de amanhecer com céu limpo e manter-se assim até 3/4 da tarde e de repente estamos rodeados por células de evolução em altura potentes a descarregar água e trovoada em força.

Isto é mais comum no Alentejo/Extremadura Espanhola e também Andalucía.

Este ano não notei muitas tardes dessas, com muita pena minha. Algumas por Maio/Junho e pronto.

Sempre molham qlq coisa...


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jorgeanimal (5 Out 2017 às 21:12)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Uma coisa curiosa também este fim de verão/início de Outubro foi a falta das famosas células do interior da Península, quem é do Alentejo sabe bem do que falo, típicos dias de amanhecer com céu limpo e manter-se assim até 3/4 da tarde e de repente estamos rodeados por células de evolução em altura potentes a descarregar água e trovoada em força.
> 
> Isto é mais comum no Alentejo/Extremadura Espanhola e também Andalucía.
> 
> ...


Falta a humidade no solo para esta se elevar com o calor diurno.


----------



## jorgeanimal (5 Out 2017 às 21:15)

cepp1 disse:


> Uma pergunta de principiante, como é que vocês olhando para essas cartas conseguem ver o famoso anticiclone?? O que é preciso para ele mudar de sítio???


Isto aqui é mais copy/paste de imagens de modelos e previsões, sem explicação. Também é mais bolos e lamúrias.


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Out 2017 às 21:36)

jorgeanimal disse:


> bolos e lamúrias.


Se não gostas ignora o tópico!!
  Estes desabafos e "lamentações" são perfeitamente normais tendo em conta as péssimas previsões que os modelos têm mostrado.


----------



## jorgeanimal (5 Out 2017 às 21:41)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Isto aqui é mais copy/paste de imagens de modelos e previsões, sem explicação. Também é mais bolos e lamúrias.


Olhas para a imagem e observas uma grande área de altas pressões em frente a PT. É uma massa de ar estável, com pouca humidade. Como se vai embora? É difícil... A atmosfera está ligada à superfície do oceano, a transferência de calor é grande e rápida. Imagino que a água teria de aquecer bastante (muito difícil nessa latitude, nesta altura do ano) para haver muita evaporação e consequentemente baixar a pressão atmosférica. A circulação da atmosfera num sistema de altas pressões é feita no sentido dos ponteiros do relógio...o efeito causado pela rotação da Terra também é um factor muito importante. Por alguma razão se chama anticiclone dos Açores... Ele está sempre presente... Umas vezes mais a norte, outras a sul, outras mais longe e outras mais perto. Existem outros anticiclones persistentes noutras partes do mundo.
As trocas de calor entre as diferentes partes da atmosfera (tem em conta que o sol aquece a atmosfera muito rapidamente sobre o terreno e mais lentamente sobre o oceano) traduzem-se em vento.


António josé Sales disse:


> Se não gostas ignora o tópico!!
> Estes desabafos e "





António josé Sales disse:


> Se não gostas ignora o tópico!!
> Estes desabafos e "lamentações" são perfeitamente normais tendo em conta as péssimas previsões que os modelos têm mostrado.


Não seria melhor responder ao rapaz?


----------



## vitamos (5 Out 2017 às 21:56)

António josé Sales disse:


> Se não gostas ignora o tópico!!
> Estes desabafos e "lamentações" são perfeitamente normais tendo em conta as péssimas previsões que os modelos têm mostrado.


O jorgeanimal usou de alguma ironia para demonstrar que no meio de tanta lamúria ninguém foi capaz de dizer uma única frase de explicação a um membro que se sentiu confuso. E não é para mais... dezenas de membros a reclamar do anticiclone e ninguém respondeu do que estava a reclamar. Ou porque falam em algo que querem que desapareça mas que sempre existiu e nunca irá desaparecer (assim se espera, já que se tal acontecesse algo muito estranho se passaria na dinâmica atmosférica terrestre...)


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2017 às 22:21)

cepp1 disse:


> Uma pergunta de principiante, como é que vocês olhando para essas cartas conseguem ver o famoso anticiclone?? O que é preciso para ele mudar de sítio???





jorgeanimal disse:


> Olhas para a imagem e observas uma grande área de altas pressões em frente a PT. É uma massa de ar estável, com pouca humidade. Como se vai embora? É difícil... A atmosfera está ligada à superfície do oceano, a transferência de calor é grande e rápida. Imagino que a água teria de aquecer bastante (muito difícil nessa latitude, nesta altura do ano) para haver muita evaporação e consequentemente baixar a pressão atmosférica. A circulação da atmosfera num sistema de altas pressões é feita no sentido dos ponteiros do relógio...o efeito causado pela rotação da Terra também é um factor muito importante. Por alguma razão se chama anticiclone dos Açores... Ele está sempre presente... Umas vezes mais a norte, outras a sul, outras mais longe e outras mais perto. Existem outros anticiclones persistentes noutras partes do mundo.
> As trocas de calor entre as diferentes partes da atmosfera (tem em conta que o sol aquece a atmosfera muito rapidamente sobre o terreno e mais lentamente sobre o oceano) traduzem-se em vento.



_Mea culpa_ que não expliquei melhor.

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2017.9118/page-230#post-625891

O intenso _jet_ a norte da nossa localização...






... tende a impedir que as perturbações desçam até PT. Como consequência o anticiclone fica quieto no seu local habitual (com as inevitáveis variações diárias).






Para haver mau tempo por aqui o jet tem que baixar de latitude e/ou enfraquecer para que se estabeleça uma circulação mais meridional (norte-sul).


----------



## 1337 (5 Out 2017 às 22:25)

Será possível um Anticiclone ficar estagnado sempre na mesma posição, durante por exemplo 1 ano? É possível?


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2017 às 22:30)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Uma coisa curiosa também este fim de verão/início de Outubro foi a falta das famosas células do interior da Península, quem é do Alentejo sabe bem do que falo, típicos dias de amanhecer com céu limpo e manter-se assim até 3/4 da tarde e de repente estamos rodeados por células de evolução em altura potentes a descarregar água e trovoada em força.
> 
> Isto é mais comum no Alentejo/Extremadura Espanhola e também Andalucía.
> 
> ...



Faltam as depressões (algumas em altitude) para que isso aconteça.



1337 disse:


> Será possível um Anticiclone ficar estagnado sempre na mesma posição, durante por exemplo 1 ano? É possível?



Claro. Os anticiclones semi-permanentes acontecem nos desertos e sobre algumas partes dos oceanos. O nosso até que nem é o pior.

Mudanças climáticas 'externas', ciclos naturais e variações anuais determinam a sua posição e intensidade.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Out 2017 às 23:35)

Não me parece que este anticiclone nos largue tão rapidamente .


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Out 2017 às 23:48)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Tens de arranjar essa bola de cristal que não está a funcionar muito bem...


Professor Bambo ao dispor para quem quiser fazer previsões meteorológicas baseadas numa bola de cristal...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Out 2017 às 23:48)

Parece me que este mês já não vai dar em nada , só espero não terminar a zeros este mês .


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2017 às 23:51)

Para a malta que já desistiu do outono o AccuWeather publicou a sua previsão invernal para os EUA hoje de manhã. Nos próximos dias certamente será publicada para a Europa  https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news

Por agora o La Niña, se ocorrer, será fraco.


----------



## AndréGM22 (5 Out 2017 às 23:59)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Parece me que este mês já não vai dar em nada , só espero não terminar a zeros este mês .



Vá-se lá perceber os teus comentários...
O mês tem 31 dias, estamos a dia 5 e já te parece que o mês não vai dar nada...
O que vale é que também te parece que o inverno vai ser chuvoso pode ser que compense!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Out 2017 às 00:08)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Vá-se lá perceber os teus comentários...
> O mês tem 31 dias, estamos a dia 5 e já te parece que o mês não vai dar nada...
> O que vale é que também te parece que o inverno vai ser chuvoso pode ser que compense!




Até parece que o anticiclone vai sair daqui este mês , eu bem que queria que saísse o anticiclone , mas não vai acontecer este mês  , este mês  se não terminar a zeros vai ser lá perto .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Out 2017 às 00:13)

O anticiclone está muito forte e está sempre se a renovar , o governo tem de fazer alguma coisa em relação à seca , já é proibido lavar o carro , ou regar jardins , ou encher piscinas no Alentejo desde agosto , e isto está a agravar se ainda mais .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Out 2017 às 00:21)

A chuva também tem de vir em regime moderado , não pode cair abruptamente , faz mal aos solos , tem de cair em regime moderado para acumular bem nos solos , mas hoje em dia já não é assim , aliás viu se neste inverno chovia bastante dois dias , depois era 2/3 semanas sem chover , depois chovia bastante .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Out 2017 às 00:29)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> A chuva também tem de vir em regime moderado , não pode cair abruptamente , faz mal aos solos , tem de cair em regime moderado para acumular bem nos solos



É uma questão de se legislar nesse sentido...


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2017 às 00:35)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> A chuva também tem de vir em regime moderado , não pode cair abruptamente , faz mal aos solos , tem de cair em regime moderado para acumular bem nos solos , mas hoje em dia já não é assim , aliás viu se neste inverno chovia bastante dois dias , depois era 2/3 semanas sem chover , depois chovia bastante .



Já experimentaram mandar manguitos às nuvens a ver se elas ficam zangadas?


----------



## rozzo (6 Out 2017 às 00:37)

Dados os níveis de stress diário acumulado associado à tensão anticiclonica constante, o MeteoPT informa que vai abrir inscrições para sessões de meditação, naturalmente realizadas ao som de relaxantes sons da natureza como trovões ou o reconfortante som da chuva. 
A inscrição é facultativa, mas fortemente aconselhada. 
Aos membros mais stressados poderá ser obrigatória a frequência destas sessões. 








PS: Estão em paralelo abertas as inscrições para a colónia de férias de verão, que como todos sabemos se inicia agora em outubro. Excursões diárias à praia a preços apelativos. Aproveite já!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Out 2017 às 00:44)

rozzo disse:


> Dados os níveis de stress diário acumulado associado à tensão anticiclonica constante, o MeteoPT informa que vai abrir inscrições para sessões de meditação, naturalmente realizadas ao som de relaxantes sons da natureza como trovões ou o reconfortante som da chuva.
> A inscrição é facultativa, mas fortemente aconselhada.
> Aos membros mais stressados poderá ser obrigatória a frequência destas sessões.
> 
> ...



Atenção que isso não resulta com todos. Comigo, por exemplo, tudo o que tenha intenção expressa de ser calmante (yoga, meditação, cds com sons da natureza como as ondinhas do mar, o vento nas árvores, passarinhos a pipilar e afins) provoca o surgimento de instintos assassinos. Uma vez tive um namorado que me deu um desses cds. Ainda bem que o acesso a armas é muito mais difícil em Portugal do que nos EUA.


----------



## Zulo (6 Out 2017 às 00:46)

Não seria a primeira vez que vou à praia em Outubro. Lembro me tão bem destes dias quentes e também me lembro de guardar as férias para esta altura precisamente por isto. Muitas vezes o Verão prolonga-se, o problema é que o Inverno compensa e o do ano passado nem por isso...

Eu pessoalmente estou com fé (não poderia ser outra coisa, não há conhecimento que supere os 5 dias de previsão lol) que vai ser como naquele ano(2007?2009?) que caiu chuva e trovoada que nem gente grande pelo nosso país.

Bolos e lamurias são fáceis de resolver.. Ignore no user até chegar ao inverno e pronto, fica resolvido o problema.

Edit: erros ortográficos.


----------



## david 6 (6 Out 2017 às 00:47)

acho que vou virar maluco e vou com o regador lá pra fora para fazer chover em cima de mim


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Out 2017 às 00:47)

rozzo disse:


> Dados os níveis de stress diário acumulado associado à tensão anticiclonica constante, o MeteoPT informa que vai abrir inscrições para sessões de meditação, naturalmente realizadas ao som de relaxantes sons da natureza como trovões ou o reconfortante som da chuva.
> A inscrição é facultativa, mas fortemente aconselhada.
> Aos membros mais stressados poderá ser obrigatória a frequência destas sessões.
> 
> ...



Vou-me já inscrever nessas aulas bem preciso


----------



## Teya (6 Out 2017 às 02:40)

rozzo disse:


> Dados os níveis de stress diário acumulado associado à tensão anticiclonica constante, o MeteoPT informa que vai abrir inscrições para sessões de meditação, naturalmente realizadas ao som de relaxantes sons da natureza como trovões ou o reconfortante som da chuva.
> A inscrição é facultativa, mas fortemente aconselhada.
> Aos membros mais stressados poderá ser obrigatória a frequência destas sessões.
> 
> ...



https://asoftmurmur.com/
https://rainymood.com/

Estão aí dois links para aliviarem o stress e começarem a treinar para as sessões de meditação


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Out 2017 às 09:13)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Uma vez tive um namorado que me deu um desses cds.



Bem vi há uns tempos um rapazito com o cd espetado na testa...  



rozzo disse:


> Estão em paralelo abertas as inscrições para a colónia de férias de verão, que como todos sabemos se inicia agora em outubro. Excursões diárias à praia a preços apelativos. Aproveite já!



@rozzo se os hoteleiros seguem o nosso fórum para saberem efectivamente o tempo que vai estar, para o ano teremos época alta todo o ano 



Orion disse:


> Já experimentaram mandar manguitos às nuvens a ver se elas ficam zangadas?



Creio que o Trovoada já fez, elas zangaram-se e foram para o Sahara 

Pessoalmente vou largar a dependência dos modelos de médio e longo prazo e vou-me dedicar a uma previsão mais pesada. Hei-de ficar cá com uma pedrada


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2017 às 10:06)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Out 2017 às 10:26)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bem vi há uns tempos um rapazito com o cd espetado na testa...



Não fui eu! Eu limitei-me a guardar o CD bem guardado mas fora da vista e mais tarde despachei-o.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Out 2017 às 11:01)

Orion disse:


>



Será por isto que o GEM tem essa previsão??


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Out 2017 às 11:53)

Atenção, atenção é desta, é desta... 






Sim, vai, segue 





Ups, espera lá 






Lá se foi o L... 







É desta que temos "depressões" violentas no fórum


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Out 2017 às 11:58)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É desta que temos "depressões" violentas no fórum


Vamos lá começar a tomar...


----------



## MSantos (6 Out 2017 às 12:01)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Lá se foi o L...



E o H com os seus 1034hPa mantém a firmeza já habitual... 

Tenho que ir para os Anticiclónicos anónimos...

Olá, eu sou o MSantos e já não vejo chover desde...


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Out 2017 às 12:03)

MSantos disse:


> E o H com os seus 1034hPa mantém a firmeza já habitual...



Na anterior run, o AA atingia 1042 hPa 
Nota-se mesmo que os modelos estão como nós: confusos com o estado do tempo


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Out 2017 às 12:28)

MSantos disse:


> Tenho que ir para os Anticiclónicos anónimos...
> 
> Olá, eu sou o MSantos e já não vejo chover desde...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2017 às 12:30)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Atenção que isso não resulta com todos. Comigo, por exemplo, tudo o que tenha intenção expressa de ser calmante (yoga, meditação, cds com sons da natureza como as ondinhas do mar, o vento nas árvores, passarinhos a pipilar e afins) provoca o surgimento de instintos assassinos. Uma vez tive um namorado que me deu um desses cds. Ainda bem que o acesso a armas é muito mais difícil em Portugal do que nos EUA.



Eu tinha um colega de trabalho, que passava o dia a ouvir essas músicas um dia sabotei-o o pc  e meti lá uns sons de uma matilha de lobos a uivarem e de uma manada de vacas a mugir, o coitado não sabia como parar aquilo foi a paródia geral. 
Acho irritante, ouvir esses sons em cd's ou no Youtube, gosto de ouvir mas é na sua natureza pura e adoro no Inverno aqueles dias com sol ir até à praia e ouvir o mar, faz bem. 

@rozzo , desculpa mas com o estado em que se encontra o pessoal do fórum, isso já não vai com meditação nem yoga. 

Eu, sou um expert em macumba para fazer chover, sou melhor do que o professor Bambo e amigos. 

Sigam, os seguintes passos, da macumba para chover:

1. Pegue um punhado bem cheio de sal grosso e coloque ele dentro de um prato branco. Coloque esse prato sobre o telhado de sua casa, ou em qualquer outro lugar da sua residência que seja bem alto. Em seguida, faça uma oração aos céus pedindo que chova;

2 - Pegue o telefone e ligue para um amigo seu, diga a esta pessoa de forma bastante entusiasmada: “-que dia lindo amanheceu hoje! O sol está radiante, acho que irei sair, pegar uma praia ou piscina”. Diga qualquer lugar da sua cidade, seja praia, piscina ou cachoeira. Diga essas palavras mentalizando o contrário, imagine que vai chover muito, muito mesmo. Então, em seguida, o tempo logo começará a se formar e virá muita chuva por aí;

3 - Pegue cinzas (pode ser do fogão a lenha, de uma fogueira, etc.), faça com elas um cruz no seu quintal de casa. Em seguida recolha-se para dentro de casa pois logo deverá vir muita chuva;


Se, mesmo assim, não chover, aconselho uma consulta na Maya que é mau olhado.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Out 2017 às 12:41)

Dias Miguel disse:


>



Eu não vejo chover desde o dia da final da Taca de Portugal! 28 de Maio creio.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Out 2017 às 12:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu, sou um expert em macumba para fazer chover, sou melhor do que o professor Bambo e amigos.



Ai és??? Então já sei onde anda a imagem do Rei Santo que roubaram há muitos anos da Ermida  @joralentejano  vamos levar o @algarvio1980  em procissão??


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Out 2017 às 12:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Acho irritante



Muito, muito irritante. É isso e: 'tem calma'. Algum dia na história da Humanidade alguém se terá acalmado porque outro alguém recomendou calma?


----------



## André Filipe Bom (6 Out 2017 às 12:59)

Eu já nem digo nada, todos os dias acordo e penso " é hoje que está um lindo dia com nuvens e fresco, mas depois levanto as persianas e vejo sempre o mesmo de sempre fico logo triste" dá-me vontade de fazer como um desenho que havia o " bocas" partiu o sol.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Out 2017 às 13:07)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Ai és??? Então já sei onde anda a imagem do Rei Santo que roubaram há muitos anos da Ermida  @joralentejano  vamos levar o @algarvio1980  em procissão??


AHAHHAHAH, olha que grande ideia! Este ano em abril o dia da procissão do Rei Santo foi o único em que choveu.  Coitados, os caminhantes levaram cá uma molha, eu tive sorte de ligar ás previsões se não, também teria feito parte.  O mais irritante é que os 29 dias do mês foram resumidos a sol e calor.


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Out 2017 às 14:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Este ano em abril o dia da procissão do Rei Santo foi o único em que choveu.



Logo vi que irias pensar na procissão da romaria  Esqueci-me foi que és jovem e não estavas por cá em 1995 
A tradição manda que, em alturas de seca, a imagem do Rei Santo siga em procissão pelas ruas de Esperança, de forma a que termine a seca e regresse a chuva. Um rito algo religioso, algo pagão, mas que o povo coloca muita fé. Em 1995 foi um desses casos, pena a internet ainda não existir e não haver registos digitais daquele então.
Portanto @algarvio1980, por aqui usam-se santos e não macumbas, Mayas ou Doutores Chibamga


----------



## 1337 (6 Out 2017 às 14:54)

A macumba que temos de fazer é pedir sempre o AA em cima de nós, pode ser que assim faça o efeito contrário


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Out 2017 às 14:59)

Nada de novo nos modelos , anticiclone sem fim à vista , vamos num bom caminho vamos ! 

Já não espero mais nada deste mês , a cada dia que passa só fala sobre notícias da forte seca que atravessamos .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Out 2017 às 15:49)

E ainda há pessoas que querem ainda mais calor , se ficassem sem água nas torneiras já falavam de outra maneira , o que o governo vai fazer para este tipo de situações ? .


----------



## jonas (6 Out 2017 às 15:52)

Boas, tenho notado que as pessoas começam agora a perceber realmente a seca que estamos a atravessar, e a refletirem sobre o que se poderá vir a passar, já é tema de "café" por cá, já estão todas a rezar para que chova.

Os modelos continuam sem mostrar nada de concreto...
O Meteo Trás os Montes publicou uns vídeos e fotos de como esta o rio Tâmega em Chaves, esta muito baixo.Há dois anos foi la(no verão) e estava bem mais cheio...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Out 2017 às 15:59)

A barragem do vale do sado está quase a zeros , isto está muito mau , e  governo não faz nada para este tipo de situações , quem sofre somos nós e os agricultores , em especial .


----------



## dahon (6 Out 2017 às 16:05)

O governo que eu saiba não controla a chuva.  Havia um plano nacional de barragens que se calhar agora dava jeito. Mas infelizmente parece que há coisas mais importantes.....


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Out 2017 às 16:07)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> , o que o governo vai fazer para este tipo de situações ? .





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> e governo não faz nada para este tipo de situações



Quando a Conceição Cristas era Ministra da Agricultura tinha uma estratégia que consistia em ter fé que chovesse. Podíamos, aqui no fórum, organizar-nos e fazer uma novena, por exemplo.


----------



## joselamego (6 Out 2017 às 16:16)

Está noite tive um sonho lindo, sonhei que estava na rua e chovia , que o céu estava nublado, estava fresco , havia bastante vento...a chuva caía...
Depois acordei de repente, vim a correr à porta da rua e vi de novo o céu azul, sol e calor ....e chorei!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Out 2017 às 16:20)

joselamego disse:


> Está noite tive um sonho lindo, sonhei que estava na rua e chovia , que o céu estava nublado, estava fresco , havia bastante vento...a chuva caía...
> Depois acordei de repente, vim a correr à porta da rua e vi de novo o céu azul, sol e calor ....e chorei!



Shiuu, não digas isso alto, temos a malta de tal forma deprimida que teremos inundações de lágrimas


----------



## 1337 (6 Out 2017 às 16:23)

O Stormy lá vai dando uma ténue esperança no Facebook. Até ele que vê sempre trovoadas e chuva á frente, perdeu as esperanças nas previsões do "início do Outono instável"


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (6 Out 2017 às 16:23)

Portugal vai ser o novo deserto , infelizmente !


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Out 2017 às 16:27)

joselamego disse:


> Está noite tive um sonho lindo, sonhei que estava na rua e chovia , que o céu estava nublado, estava fresco , havia bastante vento...a chuva caía...
> Depois acordei de repente, vim a correr à porta da rua e vi de novo o céu azul, sol e calor ....e chorei!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Isso é o verdadeiro e literal sonho molhado!


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2017 às 16:46)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Quando a Conceição Cristas era Ministra da Agricultura tinha uma estratégia que consistia em ter fé que chovesse. Podíamos, aqui no fórum, organizar-nos e fazer uma novena, por exemplo.



Ainda hei-de ver a Cristas e a Katy a fazer a dança da chuva em frente à Câmara Municipal de Lisboa. 



ClaudiaRM disse:


> Isso é o verdadeiro e literal sonho molhado!



Ahahah não perdoas uma.


@joselamego eu já estou tão anestesiado com este calor que mal consigo dormir quanto mais sonhar..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Out 2017 às 16:46)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Portugal vai ser o novo deserto , infelizmente !



Mais cedo ou mais tarde virá a compensação, sempre foi, é e será assim...
Ainda virão tempos de muita água, até porque ela é tão necessária e são necessários meses, muitos meses quiçá anos de chuva para repor as reservas quer dos solos quer das albufeiras.


----------



## bartotaveira (6 Out 2017 às 17:12)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Mais cedo ou mais tarde virá a compensação, sempre foi, é e será assim...
> Ainda virão tempos de muita água, até porque ela é tão necessária e são necessários meses, muitos meses quiçá anos de chuva para repor as reservas quer dos solos quer das albufeiras.



Em Agosto e Setembro do ano passado vi correr nascentes que já não brotavam desde a minha infância!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (6 Out 2017 às 17:15)

criz0r disse:


> Ainda hei-de ver a Cristas e a Katy a fazer a dança da chuva em frente à Câmara Municipal de Lisboa.



Seu maroto! 



criz0r disse:


> Ahahah não perdoas uma.



Peço desculpa. Culpo o calor fora de tempo por estas minhas saídas.


----------



## comentador (6 Out 2017 às 17:27)

Boa tarde!

A barragem do Vale do Sado está com menos de 4% de água disponível, pouco mais que nada! Para não falar em barragens pequenas, poços e alguns furos da região que estão a zero. A situação é grave e está a complicar-se a cada dia que passa, nota-se já no campo algumas árvores secas e com as folhas queimadas do sol tórrido.

Lembro-me em 1995, que foi um ano de seca, e a barragem Monte da Rocha estava nesse ano muito baixa, nem forneceu água para regadio. Nesse ano o outubro foi completamente seco e estávamos desesperados com a falta de chuva. Nesse ano começou a chover no dia 19 de Novembro, era chuva atrás de chuva. Estávamos com a barragem vazia, em Janeiro de 1996 a barragem estava a descarregar. Em pouco tempo passámos de uma situação de grande seca a campos inundados com as barragens a descarregar . Choveu de 19 de Novembro de 1995 até meados de Maio de 1996, foi um inverno e primavera bastantes chuvosos. Quem se lembra desse inverno sabe que foi assim. 

Lembro que já havia muitos comentários que até ao fim de 1995 já não vinha mais chuva, era tempo quente até ao Natal, e de repente o tempo mudou e fez mudar as opiniões de toda a gente e muitos já diziam:" Éh pá, tanta chuva, já farta, tudo encharcado"

Aqui ninguém manda, nem políticos, nem nada! Políticos só para gerir as reservas de água, só isso, ou não!!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Out 2017 às 18:02)

Autêntico monstro!






Está mais que sabido que disto não saímos tão depressa, como podem ver até dia 21 teremos esta desgraça e em vez de enfraquecer torna-se ainda mais forte. Terminar outubro como terminámos setembro começa a ser uma realidade. É verdade que estamos apenas a dia 6, mas todos sabemos o que tem acontecido até agora, o anticiclone ganha sempre e tão depressa não nos larga. Estamos em entrar num ponto critico de norte a sul, e as imagens que vão aparecendo assim o confirmam.


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2017 às 18:49)

2 ciclone tropicais consecutivos  
















---


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Out 2017 às 21:11)

A brincar a brincar já estou inscrito neste fórum há um ano, como o tempo passa rápido.


----------



## remember (6 Out 2017 às 23:04)

Este tópico de dia para dia torna-se cada vez mais o "descalabro"... Têm passado por aqui de tudo, desde adivinhos a pessimistas, sou da mesma opinião de muita gente o mês ainda agora começou e já andam para ai a dizer que está condenado e não sei mais o que... já para não falar em alguém que em tempos não se calava com o calor, agora é a chuva nós e ainda bem, não podemos mandar na meteorologia e por isso mesmo temos que nos contentar com o que temos, enquanto não houver nada de novo passeiem, vão à praia e aproveitem o bom tempo, porque algum dia ela terá que vir... Este tópico mais parece uma comédia, chove não chove, está condenado, não está e depois, ainda temos o "antilope" dos Açores...


----------



## AndréGM22 (6 Out 2017 às 23:29)

remember disse:


> Este tópico de dia para dia torna-se cada vez mais o "descalabro"... Têm passado por aqui de tudo, desde adivinhos a pessimistas, sou da mesma opinião de muita gente o mês ainda agora começou e já andam para ai a dizer que está condenado e não sei mais o que...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Out 2017 às 00:33)

remember disse:


> o bom tempo,



Será?


----------



## remember (7 Out 2017 às 00:48)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Será?



Desde à uns anos que assim é, quase sempre a mudança após a primeira quinzena de Outubro, faço anos este mês após a primeira quinzena e lembro-me que assim tem sido... Se assim não for o AA lá terá que acabar por "quebrar"... vamos ver


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Out 2017 às 00:52)

remember disse:


> Desde à uns anos que assim é, quase sempre a mudança após a primeira quinzena de Outubro, faço anos este mês após a primeira quinzena e lembro-me que assim tem sido... Se assim não for o AA lá terá que acabar por "quebrar"... vamos ver



A minha questão tinha a ver com a adjectivação. Será bom tempo? Neste momento, não me parece.


----------



## remember (7 Out 2017 às 00:58)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> A minha questão tinha a ver com a adjectivação. Será bom tempo? Neste momento, não me parece.



Compreendo, totalmente aceitável... mas como disse nos últimos anos, a mudança apenas se dá após a primeira quinzena de Outubro... Acho que todos conhecemos o clima que temos e para o qual caminhamos, uma coisa é certa o AA não dura para sempre!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (7 Out 2017 às 01:05)

O Atlântico começa a ficar mais ativo , pode ser que na segunda quinzena de outubro o anticlone quebre e abra caminho pra baixas pressões para o território continental .


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2017 às 01:25)




----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (7 Out 2017 às 12:12)

A mim me enerva é como é que ainda há pessoas que acham isto bom tempo , tamos numa seca gravíssima e estas pessoas ainda dizem que estamos com bom tempo , isto me enerva !


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2017 às 12:35)

A Segunda quinzena que falam cada vez vai estando mais condenada!! Pode ser que Novembro isto mude...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (7 Out 2017 às 12:38)

Realmente vendo os modelos todos até os ensembles isto não está nada bom para a 2 quinzena, enfim pode ser que mude, mas estou a achar isto muito dificil, sempre sol sol sol já enerva.


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2017 às 14:06)

Recomendo que guardem esta saída do GEM  um *furacão cat. 1 ao largo de Portugal Continental*. Simplesmente sem palavras


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Out 2017 às 14:19)

Adoro o facto de a única maneira de terminar a seca é com um furacão. Mas com a nossa sorte, o campo de ventos fortes fica todo no continente e a chuva no oceano  Ah e claro, o furacão a provocar o pessoal do Sul, a passar no noroeste.


----------



## lserpa (7 Out 2017 às 14:21)

épico!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Out 2017 às 14:30)

Orion disse:


> Recomendo que guardem esta saída do GEM  um *furacão cat. 1 ao largo de Portugal Continental*. Simplesmente sem palavras


Mais facilmente ganho o totoloto do que o GEM acertar nessa previsão


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2017 às 14:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mas com a nossa sorte, o campo de ventos fortes fica todo no continente e a chuva no oceano



Seria a tempestade mais frustrante de sempre


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Out 2017 às 14:30)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Adoro o facto de a única maneira de terminar a seca é com um furacão. Mas com a nossa sorte, o campo de ventos fortes fica todo no continente e a chuva no oceano  Ah e claro, o furacão a provocar o pessoal do Sul, a passar no noroeste.


Não ajudaria à causa, não:


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Out 2017 às 14:49)

É que nem sequer vi os modelos de previsão e mesmo assim acertei 

Pena não existir "euromilhões meteorológico", mas também nunca tenho sorte ao jogo.


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2017 às 16:08)

Quanto a recordes, para o mês que vem o IPMA deve dar sinal de vida.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (7 Out 2017 às 16:48)

É triste ainda ver Portugal com incêndios graves (complicados) , nunca mais temos a tão preciosa chuva  , isto não está nada animador , como é que ainda há pessoas que acham isto a bom tempo , e que só querem calor , já não lhes bastou o verão quente que tivemos , enfim , isto é uma tristeza .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (7 Out 2017 às 17:30)

O governo tem de ajudar os agricultores , mas o governo pensa que há mais coisas importantes do que a seca que o país atravessa ,o governo pensa que é mais importante construir o aeroporto do montijo do que a seca que nos afeta desde abril , este país vai num bom caminho vai !


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2017 às 17:47)

O GEM vê ciclone tropicais em todo o lado


----------



## dahon (7 Out 2017 às 17:50)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O governo tem de ajudar os agricultores , mas o governo pensa que há mais coisas importantes do que a seca que o país atravessa ,o governo pensa que é mais importante construir o aeroporto do montijo do que a seca que nos afeta desde abril , este país vai num bom caminho vai !



Então não sabes? O Governo já contratou um especialista da dança da chuva. Aliás foi uma recomendação do Luis Filipe Vieira.


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2017 às 17:52)

Nem mesmo nos piores devaneios do GEM há um _landfall_ de um furacão no continente. O anticiclone bloqueia tudo.

Épico


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (7 Out 2017 às 18:34)

Este país vai num bom caminho vai , caminhamos para o deserto !


----------



## Zulo (7 Out 2017 às 21:37)

Acabei de falar com a bola de cristal...
Disse-me que vai haver uma previsão a mais de 15 dias, de chuva na metade superior do país....
Para o ano a caça ao antílope começa cedo, já para prevenir estas coisas.


----------



## lserpa (7 Out 2017 às 22:39)

Zulo disse:


> Acabei de falar com a bola de cristal...
> Disse-me que vai haver uma previsão a mais de 15 dias, de chuva na metade superior do país....
> Para o ano a caça ao antílope começa cedo, já para prevenir estas coisas.






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (7 Out 2017 às 22:48)

Zulo disse:


> Acabei de falar com a bola de cristal...
> Disse-me que vai haver uma previsão a mais de 15 dias, de chuva na metade superior do país....
> Para o ano a caça ao antílope começa cedo, já para prevenir estas coisas.



Que maozinho!!!


----------



## jamestorm (7 Out 2017 às 23:24)

Pois é pessoal lembram-se daqueles cientistas Franceses que vieram dizer que dentro de 100 anos a península Ibérica será metade deserto e que o deserto ocupará uma parte importante de Portugal, inclusive até às portas de Lisboa haverá deserto? pois bem, eu começo a acreditar mesmo nisso...a chuva deixou de ser consistente desde ha uns 10-20 anos, e é agora cada vez menos.


----------



## Zulo (7 Out 2017 às 23:56)

Há uns anos atrás, talvez uns 15,percorri mais de 700kms em Espanha, não me lembro onde porque era muito miúdo, foi em Agosto numa viagem pela Europa.
Lembro me que esses 700kms(num só dia) foram praticamente só deserto, até tinha aquelas plantas rolantes e isso ficou me na cabeça.
Tudo isto para dizer que já nesse ano à volta para Lisboa, vim pelo sul, e a vegetação no Alentejo estava toda seca, o alcatrão derretia... 15 anos passaram e tive anos em que não houve verão, e outros em que este não queria ir embora..


----------



## remember (8 Out 2017 às 00:10)

Os incêndios em nada me espantam, até porque basta vir algum calor para eles aparecerem... por mim era agarra-los e... Quanto ao calor que muito têm falado, para mim também é incomodativo, mas não sei onde é que vocês vem um verão tão quente assim, têm que se lembrar que o país não é todo uniforme quanto ao clima propriamente dito, do que me lembro, os dias foram esquisitos, tirando uma onda de calor mais "vincada", principalmente em Junho, o resto foi vento e mais vento... se gostam de Verões assim é convosco...

Nem gosto de muito calor, sou uma pessoa mais "ponderada" digamos assim, tolero muito mal o frio e calor em demasia também é difícil de suportar, acho que para toda a gente...portanto o "QB" seria o indicado e como a meteorologia, infelizmente, às vezes é algo de imprevisível, não pode agradar a todos... Faz-me mais confusão é esta histeria quanto ao calor em Outubro, ultimamente de à uns anos para cá que assim é, o verão prolonga-se por mais um pouco, principalmente a primeira quinzena, mas a ver vamos se assim o será este ano! 

Depois claro à Outonos/Invernos mais chuvosos e o contrário, tudo depende de vários factores, que o mais entendidos saberão explicar mais do que eu, a comunicação social começa a aproveitar-se desta histeria para lançar ainda mais confusão, do que tenho acompanhado as albufeiras estão algumas acima da média e outras abaixo, apenas a do Sado encontra-se com um nível mais preocupante! Depois existem por aqui umas "grafonolas" que parece que riscaram o disco e não param com o mesmo discurso de sempre, é precisa água é, mas não somos nos que mandamos na natureza e ainda bem!


----------



## Gongas (8 Out 2017 às 00:11)

Isto vale o que vale, mas os agricultores aqui da minha zona já tinham dito que iria ser um ano seco, sendo que Outubro não irá chover nem em Dezembro.apenas Novembro terá alguma chuva,mas nada demais. Bem há que ter paciência.


----------



## remember (8 Out 2017 às 00:15)

Gongas disse:


> Isto vale o que vale, mas os agricultores aqui da minha zona já tinham dito que iria ser um ano seco, sendo que Outubro não irá chover nem em Dezembro.apenas Novembro terá alguma chuva,mas nada demais. Bem há que ter paciência.



Não tenho conhecimentos para tal, mas acho exagerado tal afirmação, temos três longos meses pela frente... ainda há-de rolar muita coisa!


----------



## jamestorm (8 Out 2017 às 00:23)

também não acredito que vá chover algo antes de meados de Novembro, depois so voltara a chover já perto da Primavera. Será muito parecido com outros anos recentes.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2017 às 00:28)

quanto mais tarde as chuvas vierem pior, depois poderá já ser tarde para acabar de vez com a seca. nao sao 2 ou 3 meses de chuva que resolve seca desta dimensão


----------



## remember (8 Out 2017 às 00:38)

jamestorm disse:


> também não acredito que vá chover algo antes de meados de Novembro, depois so voltara a chover já perto da Primavera. Será muito parecido com outros anos recentes.



Também não podemos ser assim tão pessimistas, como disse tudo depende de vários factores...
A meu ver, ainda temos muito pela frente, basta pensar no dia 28 de Agosto... também ia terminar o mês a zeros, no espaço de horas choveu tudo o que devia chover no mês...


----------



## remember (8 Out 2017 às 00:40)

miguel disse:


> quanto mais tarde as chuvas vierem pior, depois poderá já ser tarde para acabar de vez com a seca. nao sao 2 ou 3 meses de chuva que resolve seca desta dimensão



O problema infelizmente não é de agora... à anos que se fala da seca, em anos mais severa que outros... por esse andar tinha que cair um diluvio!


----------



## dahon (8 Out 2017 às 01:15)

remember disse:


> Quanto ao calor que muito têm falado, para mim também é incomodativo, *mas não sei onde é que vocês vem um verão tão quente* assim, têm que se lembrar que* o país não é todo uniforme quanto ao clima* propriamente dito, do que me lembro, os dias foram esquisitos, tirando uma onda de calor mais "vincada", principalmente em Junho, o resto foi vento e mais vento... se gostam de Verões assim é convosco...



Está aí algum contra-senso. Ora não sabe onde é que alguns viram o verão assim tão quente, mas sabe, e muito bem, que o pais não tem um clima uniforme. 

Do meu verão, o do interior norte, também teve dias esquisitos talvez fosse do muito fumo que existiu durante quase todo o verão no ar. Tirando um dia ou outro com uma ligeira brisa de oeste, o resto foi calor e mais calor. Dias e dias a fio com máximas acima dos 35ºC e mínimas acima dos 20ºC. Basicamente todo o verão com temperaturas acima da média. Ora se isto não constitui um verão assim "tão quente" então já não sei nada. Se calhar vivo no deserto do Sahara e não sei.


----------



## remember (8 Out 2017 às 01:22)

Não há qualquer contra-senso o meu por exemplo não foi como o teu... não me lembro de um Verão tão ventoso como este... Basta pensar que ontem por exemplo alguém falava em 12 ou 14ºC em  Peniche e havia pessoas a relatar 25ºC em Lisboa, isto já de madrugada...


----------



## dahon (8 Out 2017 às 01:38)

remember disse:


> Não há qualquer contra-senso o meu por exemplo não foi como o teu... não me lembro de um Verão tão ventoso como este... Basta pensar que ontem por exemplo alguém falava em 12 ou 14ºC em  Peniche e havia pessoas a relatar 25ºC em Lisboa, isto já de madrugada...


O país tem mais 150km para Este.


----------



## remember (8 Out 2017 às 01:50)

dahon disse:


> O país tem mais 150km para Este.



Ninguém disse que não tem... não há forma de agradar a gregos e a troianos


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Out 2017 às 08:36)




----------



## André Filipe Bom (8 Out 2017 às 09:37)

Eu sinceramente não me lembro de ver um inicio de Outubro assim tão quente e seco e é para continuar, já há zonas em que as pessoas já não podem regar as suas hortas pois as barragens estão muito em baixo e é para continuar e não vejo também grandes mudanças no futuro, poderá ocorrer alguma chuvita ainda este mês mas não será nada de especial, isto atênção é só a minha opinião.


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2017 às 10:15)

211mm é o que tenho desde 1 de Janeiro, o problema nem é o inicio de outono com tempo de verão, isso é algo que temos de nos acostumar a ter Verão até Outubro não é algo novo, todos os anos tem se vindo a verificar, o pior é que estamos em seca desde o inverno e em alguns locais a mais de 1 ano.. Não acredito muito que os últimos 10 dias desde Outubro traga a média em chuvas e até Isso seria muito pouco.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Out 2017 às 10:24)

remember disse:


> Quanto ao calor que muito têm falado, para mim também é incomodativo, mas não sei onde é que vocês vem um verão tão quente


Se no litoral não foi um verão tão quente pois houve bastante nortada, no interior foi.
No interior não temos as brisas marítimas nem a nortada para aliviar as temperaturas.
Posto isto e se verificarmos os dados desde que começou o milénio os Verões têm sido praticamente todos eles quentes, com temperaturas acima da média e em alguns anos bem acima da média.
De referir que 6 dos 10 Verões mais quentes ocorreram depois de 2000 ou seja neste espaço de 17 anos mais de metade dos Verões mais quentes ocorreram neste período.


----------



## Cinza (8 Out 2017 às 11:58)

Por esta altura nos anos anteriores os campos já estavam lavrados e a erva pronta a espreitar, mas este ano a maior parte dos campos ainda nem estão lavrados. Sem chuva não há erva que se atreva a espreitar pela terra, seca logo.
     Os rios ao menos ainda tem alguma água coisa pouca, mas vão tendo um bocado tendo em conta que passaram o verão secos já é uma minúscula vitória, ainda hoje passei por um rio em que já se viam uns peixinhos bebés, depois de no verão terem morrido todos.
     Já agora a última vez que me lembro de ter chovido alguma coisa digna desse nome foi na semana de Pedrogão Grande por isso desde de junho, de lá para cá uma morrinha de cão de vez em quando que não serve para nada.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Out 2017 às 13:52)

Para os próximos dias , só vejo temperaturas de 30 graus para cima , tamos a caminhar para a pior seca , parece me que a segunda quinzena está condenada ao anticiclone também , infelizmente , a natureza já anda a desesperar por falta de chuva !


----------



## rokleon (8 Out 2017 às 14:01)

Hoje até deu para dar um mergulho às 10h e tal na praia, com maré baixa.  Agua a 16º C...  mas com pouco vento não apanhei muito frio depois do mergulho. Pena não ter tirado fotos, porque até vi cavalos a correr na praia.
edit: devia ter postado isto no Seguimento Lit. Norte, mas pronto...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (8 Out 2017 às 14:17)

Mais uma semana de verão a começar.  Noites de verão em camisinha em Madrid, parece Julho.

Espanha está um deserto autêntico...  

Mas não há forma de essa m**** de anticiclone começar a mexer-se?


----------



## joralentejano (8 Out 2017 às 14:33)

Incrível como as previsões mostravam uma diminuição do calor mas entretanto mudaram totalmente. Esta semana está previsto novamente temperaturas a rondarem os 35ºC. Tudo bem, o verão de à uns anos para cá tem-se prolongado por outubro mas acho que nunca chegámos a este ponto. As previsões de temperatura mais fresca têm levado o mesmo caminho que as previsões de chuva, começam por aparecer mas à medida que os dias avançam vão sendo substituídas por temperaturas acima dos 30ºC. Que enjoo de calor e sol, já não se suporta.


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2017 às 14:35)

Ainda nem começou o inverno e já há por aí notícias a dizer que, à semelhança do que aconteceu no ano passado, ele será o mais frio dos últimos ... anos (preencher à descrição).

Como 'prova' mostram esta carta do CFS...







... omitindo o facto de que estas previsões mensais são atualizadas 4 vezes por dia, todos os dias. A previsão de ontem foi esta:






Não há propriamente previsões oficiais do CFS (modelo climático da NOAA/NWS/NCEP) para a Europa. Contudo, são disponibilizadas cartas sazonais e mensais do CFS cujas previsões baseiam-se nos últimos 10 dias (é possível consultar as 3 últimas previsões). Por exemplo, no final de Setembro (previsão que tinha por base os dias 17 a 26) o CFS indicava que Outubro iria ser razoável para o centro-norte:






Contudo, o cenário mudou radicalmente com a entrada em Outubro:






Tendo em conta o período 27Set-06Out (a última previsão disponível), Novembro será um pouco seco e Dezembro será um mês normal (no país todo) a chuvoso (no nordeste).

Mas como já deu para ver as previsões mensais e por extensão as sazonais têm pouca fiabilidade.


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2017 às 15:20)

Também há previsões do CFS relativamente às 4 semanas seguintes. Estas, atualizadas diariamente, podem ser encontradas aqui (secção  Weeks ... mean anomalies from the last 14 days of initial conditions):






Outro portal com previsões mensais (apenas o mês seguinte) do CFS é este  http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/mchen/CFSv2FCST/monthly/


----------



## joselamego (8 Out 2017 às 16:13)

Eu penso que este calor deve começar a ceder a partir meados outubro...falta é saber se virá a bendita chuva ...até porque o AA não vai aguentar estar tantas semanas / meses estacionário !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2017 às 16:36)

Pessoal do deserto da Ibéria (iberium desert?), tudo bem?

Hoje tenho 2% de Humidade relativa e -27,0ºC de ponto de orvalho.
É normal sentir tanta sede?

Obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## Nando Costa (8 Out 2017 às 16:40)

A chuva virá é uma questão de tempo. Relembro, que em 2011, a chuva e o frio só vieram no fim de outubro e em 2009, foi só em novembro. A diferença é que este ano o tempo vai mais seco, porque o inverno e a primavera foram secos na generalidade do território. Estamos a viver um bloqueio anticiclónico, que mais cedo ou mais tarde cederá a passagem das superfícies frontais. Espero não estar enganado. Resta-nos esperar.


----------



## joselamego (8 Out 2017 às 16:43)

Aristocrata disse:


> Pessoal do deserto da Ibéria (iberium desert?), tudo bem?
> 
> Hoje tenho 2% de Humidade relativa e -27,0ºC de ponto de orvalho.
> É normal sentir tanta sede?
> ...


Olá Aristocrata , eu em Monchique tenho 26,8°C atuais 
53% humidade e ponto de orvalho de 60.3

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (8 Out 2017 às 16:50)

Está a ser uma das piores secas de sempre. É incrível esta falta de chuva há meses.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Out 2017 às 17:14)

Aristocrata disse:


> Pessoal do deserto da Ibéria (iberium desert?), tudo bem?
> 
> Hoje tenho 2% de Humidade relativa e -27,0ºC de ponto de orvalho.
> É normal sentir tanta sede?
> ...


As estações wunderground ai à tua volta registam todas humidade acima dos 10% e de todas as que vi, o ponto de orvalho mais baixo era -4ºC. Deve ser algum problema. Nunca tinha visto valor tão baixo, nem mesmo aqui na minha zona que é muito mais seca.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Out 2017 às 17:24)

joralentejano disse:


> As estações wunderground ai à tua volta registam todas humidade acima dos 10% e de todas as que vi, o ponto de orvalho mais baixo era -4ºC. Deve ser algum problema. Nunca tinha visto valor tão baixo, nem mesmo aqui na minha zona que é muito mais seca.



Por aqui registo também 4% de HR, o higrómetro é um daqueles do Lidl da Bresser, ainda nem 1 mês tem acho eu.

Edit: Não sei até que ponto o fumo e material particulado que anda pelo ar não tem a sua quota parte no processo de secura, mas acredito bem que haja relação, até porque o vento nem sempre está de leste.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Out 2017 às 17:24)

Registei 2% HR por aqui em 2011 também, penso que em Junho ou Julho.


----------



## joralentejano (8 Out 2017 às 17:28)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Por aqui registo também 4% de HR, o higrómetro é um daqueles do Lidl da Bresser, ainda nem 1 mês tem acho eu.





SpiderVV disse:


> Registei 2% HR por aqui em 2011 também, penso que em Junho ou Julho.


Pronto, afinal pode não ser uma avaria e também não é assim tão invulgar. 
Só acho estranho porque as restantes estações wunderground perto de Paços de Ferreira nenhuma tem humidade abaixo dos 10% e o ponto de orvalho não é assim tão baixo.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2017 às 17:35)

Tenho tido vento de OSO (de NNE de manhã) e há imenso fumo (mesmo muito!) de incêndios na zona. Fechei todas as janelas de casa e lá fora o cheiro é intenso e o sol está laranja escuro.

Sigo com os mesmos 2%  de Hr e, depois de ter subido aos -25ºC, sigo com -27,0ºC de POrvalho.

Claro que são condições raras mas são o culminar da secura que temos.


----------



## joselamego (8 Out 2017 às 17:44)

Aristocrata disse:


> Tenho tido vento de OSO (de NNE de manhã) e há imenso fumo (mesmo muito!) de incêndios na zona. Fechei todas as janelas de casa e lá fora o cheiro é intenso e o sol está laranja escuro.
> 
> Sigo com os mesmos 2%  de Hr e, depois de ter subido aos -25ºC, sigo com -27,0ºC de POrvalho.
> 
> Claro que são condições raras mas são o culminar da secura que temos.


Enganei me ...o meu ponto de condensação é de 16
Orvalho é que é 59


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Out 2017 às 18:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> Tenho tido vento de OSO (de NNE de manhã) e há imenso fumo (mesmo muito!) de incêndios na zona. Fechei todas as janelas de casa e lá fora o cheiro é intenso e o sol está laranja escuro.
> 
> Sigo com os mesmos 2%  de Hr e, depois de ter subido aos -25ºC, sigo com -27,0ºC de POrvalho.
> 
> Claro que são condições raras mas são o culminar da secura que temos.



Ontem com o vento a soprar de Leste até meio da tarde, registei 7% de humidade valor muitíssimo baixo para esta zona mais litoral.

Hoje com a brisa marítima de WSW a entrar mais cedo , tenho agora 19% de humidade.

O ambiente na rua é doentio o céu está encoberto pelo fumo ...


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Out 2017 às 19:09)

Por este andar nem preciso de mudar o roupeiro de verão, com um bocado de sorte ainda ando de calções e t-shirt até ao Natal.


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2017 às 19:33)




----------



## Aristocrata (8 Out 2017 às 19:40)

Olha os *Açores*...
Bem, em Portugal nem tudo é mau. A nossa insularidade ainda permite destas coisas: sonhar meio acordado. 
Vamos ver se se confirma o que pode ser uma *ciclogénese*.


Por cá. Bem, por cá menos seco o ambiente com o cair da noite. A *Humidade relativa* subiu para os *32%* e o *ponto de orvalho* trepou para os *0,0ºC*. Coisas da Chã de Ferreira. 
E a temperatura trambolhou-se também.
Há um pouco menos de fumo no ambiente e o vento acalmou.
Parece-me que as noites frescas e algo húmidas não são boas para os incêndios, apenas os dias nesta zona. Os bombeiros já terão folga durante a noite...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (8 Out 2017 às 20:04)

Mais uma má saída do ecm ,portugal vai ficar deserto por este andar  !


----------



## joselamego (8 Out 2017 às 20:13)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Mais uma má saída do ecm ,portugal vai ficar deserto por este andar  !


O GFS teve uma saída 12 melhor !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Out 2017 às 09:52)

Aristocrata disse:


> Parece-me que as noites frescas e algo húmidas não são boas para os incêndios, apenas os dias nesta zona. *Os bombeiros já terão folga durante a noite...*



Errrrr....
Ops! A humidade relativa não passou dos 50%, mesmo com a frescura (frio!) da madrugada.
Tanto fumo, e tanta secura. Agressiva para o nariz, olhos, pele. Foi assim toda a noite em todo o Vale do Sousa.
Doentio isto...

Felizmente temos aqui este tópico...


----------



## dahon (9 Out 2017 às 10:17)

Aristocrata disse:


> Errrrr....
> Ops! A humidade relativa não passou dos 50%, mesmo com a frescura (frio!) da madrugada.
> Tanto fumo, e tanta secura. Agressiva para o nariz, olhos, pele. Foi assim toda a noite em todo o Vale do Sousa.
> Doentio isto...
> ...


Também tenho sentido algo parecido, os lábios sempre secos e tenho bebido mais água que o normal. As alergias também tem atacado mais do que o normal para esta época do ano.
Atingimos o fundo do poço (figurativamente e literalmente), já que não chove, ao menos uma correntezinha de oeste.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Out 2017 às 10:24)

Aristocrata disse:


> Errrrr....
> Ops! A humidade relativa não passou dos 50%, mesmo com a frescura (frio!) da madrugada.
> Tanto fumo, e tanta secura. Agressiva para o nariz, olhos, pele. Foi assim toda a noite em todo o Vale do Sousa.
> Doentio isto...



Acrescenta a isso temperaturas superiores a 20 ºC à noite e humidade inferior a 30%. Hoje com a triste novidade de fumo em quantidades industriais, pois parece que vai ficar de noite...
Isto precisa mesmo de um evento excepcional para alterar a circulação na atmosfera...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Out 2017 às 11:09)

dahon disse:


> As alergias também tem atacado mais do que o normal para esta época do ano.



Ontem tive que tomar um Actifed.


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Out 2017 às 11:47)

É impressão minha ou o GFS anda mesmo "às aranhas" com o Ophelia 
É uma verdadeira "previsão pião"


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Out 2017 às 12:08)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Ontem tive que tomar um Actifed.


Eu tive de tomar hoje Strepslis para a minha dor de garganta.
Tive de tomar também um Calmex+ visto que sofro de doença anticiclónica profunda


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Out 2017 às 12:24)

Por aqui, já é a segunda vez que acordo a meio da noite com o nariz a sangrar. Fui pesquisar e parece que a humidade extremamente baixa foi/é o principal fator.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Out 2017 às 12:39)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Ontem tive que tomar um Actifed.


Só não tomo mais vezes porque aquilo dá cá uma soneira...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 13:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Por aqui, já é a segunda vez que acordo a meio da noite com o nariz a sangrar. Fui pesquisar e parece que a humidade extremamente baixa foi/é o principal fator.


Olá! Mas devias ir ao médico ver melhor isso...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 13:50)

Enquanto o AA não vai embora...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Out 2017 às 14:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu tive de tomar hoje Strepslis para a minha dor de garganta.
> Tive de tomar também um Calmex+ visto que sofro de doença anticiclónica profunda



Também tive dor de garganta recentemente mas foram os restos de uma constipação que o meu pai fez o favor de me 'emprestar'. Quanto ao Calmex, não sou apreciadora, mas se calhar terá de ser...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Out 2017 às 14:18)

Tiagolco disse:


> Só não tomo mais vezes porque aquilo dá cá uma soneira...



Pois dá! Tomei ontem à noite porque esta manhã podia dormir. Tento gerir assim. Já experimentei um ou outro sem efeitos sedativos mas comigo foram menos eficazes. Há também quem sinta efeitos a nível cardíaco, nomeadamente palpitações e taquicardia mas eu nunca senti nada a não ser sono.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Out 2017 às 17:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá! Mas devias ir ao médico ver melhor isso...


Não é assim tão anormal quanto parece ser. 
Como consequência da baixa humidade relativa do ar, o muco nasal resseca e portanto um simples assoar do nariz ou até mesmo um espirro pode desencadear uma hemorragia.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2017 às 17:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Não é assim tão anormal quanto parece ser.
> Como consequência da baixa humidade relativa do ar, o muco nasal resseca e portanto um simples assoar do nariz ou até mesmo um espirro pode desencadear uma hemorragia.


Eu não me quis meter... era o que eu faria. Melhoras rápidas para ti.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Out 2017 às 17:54)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu não me quis meter... era o que eu faria. Melhoras rápidas para ti.


Não te preocupes eheh. 
Obrigado, isto já passa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Out 2017 às 18:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Enquanto o AA não vai embora...



Este Pecos Hank tem sem dúvida dos melhores registos do mundo no tema das trovoadas. Não basta apenas viver no meio delas, há muito talento ali no meio, desde a captura de imagens, edição audiovisual, e a própria caça das tempestades. Um artista.


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Out 2017 às 19:58)




----------



## miguel (9 Out 2017 às 20:00)

Ver essa Ophelia passar de raspao sem ter efeitos em terra seria péssimo  se for para ir para a UK mais vale ficar pelos Açores.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Out 2017 às 20:34)

A Ophelia, vem para o Algarve e entra em Olhão.  Liguei, para ela agora e confidenciou-me.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2017 às 23:17)

Estou mesmo a ver o melão que vai ficar aqui quando a Opheliazita passar de raspão na Galiza e não deixar chuva nenhuma...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Out 2017 às 23:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Estou mesmo a ver o melão que vai ficar aqui quando a Opheliazita passar de raspão na Galiza e não deixar chuva nenhuma...



Volta e meia , ainda afeta portugal inteiro .


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Out 2017 às 00:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A Ophelia, vem para o Algarve e entra em Olhão.  Liguei, para ela agora e confidenciou-me.



Não podia haver nada mais irónico, no meio de um longo período sem chuva levar com um furacão/tempestade tropical. 


Mais a sério, é óbvio que ainda é muito incerto. O mais provável é nas próximas saídas voltar a colocar a Ophelia numa rota totalmente diferente. Levar com a tempestade em cheio seria algo interessante, sem dúvida, mas não traria nada de bom, sinceramente.


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Out 2017 às 13:55)

lserpa disse:


> Nao se trata bem de acreditar



Concordo, o verbo não foi o melhor  



lserpa disse:


> Não há condições nesta área para gerar um bicho desses!



Também não acredito que isso viesse a acontecer, mas também ninguém acreditava na formação do Alex em Janeiro e ele atingiu Categoria 1 com as condições adversas.


----------



## lserpa (10 Out 2017 às 14:08)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Concordo, o verbo não foi o melhor
> 
> 
> 
> Também não acredito que isso viesse a acontecer, mas também ninguém acreditava na formação do Alex em Janeiro e ele atingiu Categoria 1 com as condições adversas.



Na minha modesta opinião, o Alex foi uma  em 3 atos. A rajada mais forte na minha zona deve ter sido uns 10km/h  (ironia).
Mas voltando ao tópico, a água está marginalmente no ponto. E o shear afetará este sistema mais tarde, ou mais cedo. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Out 2017 às 15:28)

Eu fazia uma sugestão à administração: Criar um tópico para o seguimento do Ophelia, pois vai irá dar muitos posts e será interessante em dividir esse evento doutros no Seguimento Meteorológico. pois creio que o pessoal irá publicar, quer na previsão a médio prazo, quer na previsão e seguimento de Furações
O que acham? @rozzo @SpiderVV


----------



## rozzo (10 Out 2017 às 15:47)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Eu fazia uma sugestão à administração: Criar um tópico para o seguimento do Ophelia, pois vai irá dar muitos posts e será interessante em dividir esse evento doutros no Seguimento Meteorológico. pois creio que o pessoal irá publicar, quer na previsão a médio prazo, quer na previsão e seguimento de Furações
> O que acham? @rozzo @SpiderVV



https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/tempestade-tropical-ophelia.9492/

Podem seguir o sistema neste tópico.


----------



## Orion (10 Out 2017 às 15:51)

(compósito das saídas das 00z e das 06z).


----------



## dahon (10 Out 2017 às 16:29)

Engraçado. Durante este fim de semana num almoço de família, sabendo já destas previsões ainda nos seus primórdios, mandei o bitaite: "esta seca ainda vai acabar com um furacão". Mas disse isto a sorrir. Veio logo a típica resposta, na brincadeira, que eu era maluquinho.
Vai ser engraçado quando a comunicação social pegar neste assunto. Lá vai o meu telemóvel começar a tocar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Out 2017 às 16:33)

dahon disse:


> Engraçado. Durante este fim de semana num almoço de família, sabendo já destas previsões ainda nos seus primórdios, mandei o bitaite: "está seca ainda vai acabar com um furacão". Mas disse isto a sorrir. Veio logo a típica resposta, na brincadeira, que eu era maluquinho.
> Vai ser engraçado quando a comunicação social pegar neste assunto. Lá vai o meu telemóvel começar a tocar.


Eu nem sei como é que a CMTV ainda não disse que vem aí o fim do mundo...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Out 2017 às 16:37)

Essa tempestade ainda vai entrar por Portugal adentro , seria épico mas ao mesmo tempo destruidor uma tempestade dessas entrar por Portugal adentro .


----------



## AndréGM22 (10 Out 2017 às 17:18)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Essa tempestade ainda vai entrar por Portugal adentro , seria épico mas ao mesmo tempo destruidor uma tempestade dessas entrar por Portugal adentro .



Destruidor? uau , se alguém da cmtv andar por aqui ainda te pedem o currículo


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Out 2017 às 23:01)

Ainda bem que para a próxima semana já  vem chuva , mas é melhor ainda não criar expetativas .


----------



## Teya (11 Out 2017 às 06:03)

Mesmo que a Ophelia passe ao lado, cria as condições para as previsões já darem chuva e mudança de temperatura a partir de segunda-feira dia 16. ALELUIA que venha para ficar!


----------



## Zulo (11 Out 2017 às 08:49)

É possível que um evento isolado que passa ao largo da nossa costa altere o padrão para os próximos meses?


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2017 às 11:45)

Porcaria de Ofélia ao menos que viesse para cá mas nao.. A ver se ao menos se confirma os 2 dias 16 e 17 ou nem isso de chuvas para todo o continente...


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2017 às 11:47)

Zulo disse:


> É possível que um evento isolado que passa ao largo da nossa costa altere o padrão para os próximos meses?


Para os próximos meses, não digo, mas para os próximos dias, sim.
Olhando para os modelos a Ophelia parece empurrar o AA.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Out 2017 às 11:52)

Eu não perecebo e as temperaturas que estão a ser modeladas para domingo... 33°c!? No litoral norte..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2017 às 12:00)

Eu não vejo onde veem o AA a ser empurrado..depois do fiasco ophelia vejo o AA cá em cima


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2017 às 12:12)

miguel disse:


> Eu não vejo onde veem o AA a ser empurrado..depois do fiasco ophelia vejo o AA cá em cima


O AA afasta-se, tanto que está previsto chover a partir do dia 16, com a passagem de algumas frentes.
Tu vês fiasco em tudo, é incrível.


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2017 às 12:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> O AA afasta-se, tanto que está previsto chover a partir do dia 16, com a passagem de algumas frentes.
> Tu vês fiasco em tudo, é incrível.



Pode ser que os 5mm ou pouco mais no Sul te alegrem ... quem te ouve falar parece que o padrão vai se alterar e vem ai chuvadas enormes de Norte  a SUL dias seguidos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2017 às 13:04)

miguel disse:


> Pode ser que os 5mm ou pouco mais no Sul te alegrem ... quem te ouve falar parece que o padrão vai se alterar e vem ai chuvadas enormes de Norte  a SUL dias seguidos.



Olha que, a partir de meados de Outubro, é altura de começar a vir a mudança de padrão, o ano passado foi um festival de mudanças de padrão, mudou tanto o padrão que só choveu na média no Algarve. 



Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Essa tempestade ainda vai entrar por Portugal adentro , seria épico mas ao mesmo tempo destruidor uma tempestade dessas entrar por Portugal adentro .



A tempestade entrar em Portugal seria épico e eu digo não era nada de anormal e era menos perigoso do que algumas tempestades que afectam Portugal. Eu, lembro-me do Vince e foi um autêntico fiasco, pouco choveu e pouco vento fez., logo só lembro-me do Vince, por passar junto à costa algarvia e não pelos estragos que causou.

Qualquer cut-off, deixa estas tempestades tropicais a milhas.  Uma tempestade destas pode bombar no máximo 6 horas nem tanto, enquanto uma cut-off bem colocada a SW de Sagres pode estar quase uma semana estacionária e a bombar 400 mm numa semana, é que vendo as precipitações não são nada de outro mundo. . 

Esta tempestade, só era perigosa para Portugal se transformasse numa ciclogénese explosiva como aconteceu em Novembro de 1997, com bastante ar tropical, aí sim, poderia ser um caso bastante grave e mais abrangente do que a Ophelia.


----------



## Snifa (11 Out 2017 às 13:11)

Esta é a previsão actual de precipitação acumulada até às 240 horas, por parte do GFS:







Não é algo extraordinário, nem muito generalizado, mas sempre é melhor que não chover nada, se se confirma ou não, cá estaremos para ver..


----------



## trovoadas (11 Out 2017 às 13:21)

Para já a previsão para o sul é muito fraca! Uns miseros mm's que rapidamente evaporam ainda por cima se for em regime de aguaceiros. 

O ano passado parece ter sido uma excepção onde o Algarve teve na média e o resto não! O mais provável agora será o norte recuperar alguma precipitaçao perdida e nós ficarmos a ver navios. O pior mesmo é o Alentejo que ultimamente não tem visto precipitacao "palpável"em circunstancia alguma. Começa a ser óbvio que a situação só vai lá com tempestades/ ciclogenes como as de 1997!


----------



## ruka (11 Out 2017 às 13:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Eu não perecebo e as temperaturas que estão a ser modeladas para domingo... 33°c!? No litoral norte..
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



as temperaturas elevadas para domingo deve se á entrada de ar quente do norte de áfrica devido ao posicionamento do anticiclone sobre o mediterranêo e a aproximação ao largo do territorio do ciclone Ophelia


----------



## lserpa (11 Out 2017 às 13:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esta tempestade, só era perigosa para Portugal se transformasse numa ciclogénese explosiva como aconteceu em Novembro de 1997, com bastante ar tropical, aí sim, poderia ser um caso bastante grave e mais abrangente do que a Ophelia.



Após a “colisão” com o sistema frontal, a tempestade poderá intensificar-se muito! Rajadas de 160km/h no domingo, previsto pelo ECM.

Relativamente ao Vince, as circunstâncias eram diferentes, não há 2 tempestades iguais, a temperatura da água era outra, a sinóptica era outra, a água precipitável também. 
A Malta esquece-se, ou não sabe, que o pior de um sistema tropical é junto ao núcleo. Daí temerem-se os landfalls. Mesmo sendo uma TT, o vento que circula junto ao núcleo é uma autêntica máquina de lavar. 
Experiência própria...

Relativamente à previsão, a Malta vai ficar a ver o barco passar  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (11 Out 2017 às 15:02)

miguel disse:


> Eu não vejo onde veem o AA a ser empurrado..depois do fiasco ophelia vejo o AA cá em cima


Quando houver um post teu que não seja pessimista até eu lanço foguetes.


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2017 às 17:04)

1337 disse:


> Quando houver um post teu que não seja pessimista até eu lanço foguetes.


 lança e apanha as canas deves ser dos que ta feliz com a seca


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2017 às 17:16)

Quero ver alguém optimista quando a 1 ano e tal não tem um evento em condições e vê meses atrás de meses seguidos sempre abaixo da media em precipitação...quando se fala de barriga cheia é fácil ser optimista


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2017 às 20:19)

A malta do noroeste vai ficar bastante contente com a saída do ECM. A médio-prazo volta a circulação zonal à nossa latitude. Por outras palavras, as plumas tropicais das caraíbas voltam a ter caminho aberto para chegar ao continente.

Por outro lado, a malta do sul vai continuar mal-humorada. É o que geralmente acontece com este tipo de configuração atmosférica.


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2017 às 20:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Vendo bem, a situação no Noroeste se isto se concretizasse iria ter grandes prejuízos, não é motivo para alegrar ninguém, digo eu!



Faz parte da climatologia normal do noroeste. Como tal, não pode haver (muitas) queixas.


O tipo de circulação atmosférica modelada...







... é habitualmente uma trampa para os Açores. Aí há muita chuva e aqui apenas nebulosidade (HR elevada) e, com sorte, chuva fraca.


----------



## rokleon (11 Out 2017 às 20:50)




----------



## rokleon (11 Out 2017 às 20:56)

rokleon disse:


>


este padrão deve-se formar amanhã e dia 16/17 parar, segundo o modelo GFS.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Out 2017 às 20:59)

Orion disse:


> Faz parte da climatologia do noroeste. Como tal, não pode haver (muitas) queixas.
> 
> 
> A circulação modelada é, como habitualmente, uma trampa para os Açores. Aí há muita chuva e aqui apenas nebulosidade e às vezes chuva fraca.


Aquilo que acontece e que causa isto é as depressões a passarem de raspão a norte da galiza, o anticiclone impede que tudo desça em latitude, óbvio que o sul fica mal servido se assim for.  Acompanhei a saída e vi logo que era este cenário que ia mostrar, não pensei era que chegasse a tanto, mais de 450mm no Noroeste e ali no extremo sul nem aos 5mm chega. As queixas aparecem quando vês a situação atual da tua região e depois olhas para estas previsões e pelos vistos a mudança de padrão não é geral, uns com tanta e outros com tão pouca, infelizmente, é o clima do nosso país e estas enormes diferenças vão surgindo cada vez mais vezes, seria a repetição do inverno 15/16 mas desta vez em menos tempo.
Já o disse e volto a repetir para que ninguém pense que é inveja (apesar de ás vezes parecer que o objetivo de algumas pessoas é mesmo esse), sei que o norte tem este clima, para quem está habituado a ter 600m anuais, ver isto é um enorme espanto mas que na verdade no caso de quem lá vive não é nada disso.  Sei que essas coisas fazem parte do clima da região, houve e haverá muitas situações de grandes diferenças mas, e tal como disse, vão sendo cada vez mais frequentes. Parece que já não é tão frequente as frentes deixarem chuva bem distribuída pelo país todo, nesta altura o que normalmente aparecia eram umas cut-off's, mas já nem isso. À dois anos foi uma situação como esta a beneficiar bem o norte e centro, no inverno passado apareceram umas cut'-off's que fizeram com que o Algarve voltasse a ver as suas barragens abastecidas. Parece que quem sai sempre menos beneficiado de todas a situações (até já mesmo de cut-off's) é o Alentejo, e não o estou a dizer só porque é a minha região, penso que a escassez de precipitação nos últimos anos e a situação atual o podem dizer, apesar de estar o país todo na mesma, se essa previsão se concretizasse, a seca ficava reservada novamente apenas aos mesmos de sempre. Espero que fique tudo esclarecido, e da minha parte se essa previsão se concretizar não haverão quaisquer queixas, o único remédio é ver tudo passar ao lado e ficar com os restos que já nem seria mau de todo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Out 2017 às 21:05)

Se fosse no Algarve, fazia uma festa. Era, para recordar os velhos tempos da infância.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Out 2017 às 21:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem...que loucura, basicamente em menos de 5 dias o Noroeste teria quase 500mm  E em grande parte do sul nem aos 30mm chega, que diferença, e não, não há aqui maus humores nem invejas.
> Vendo bem, a situação no Noroeste se isto se concretizasse iria ter grandes prejuízos, não é motivo para alegrar ninguém, digo eu!



Bem se isso acontecer , acabaria com a seca num instante no norte do país e partes do centro .


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2017 às 23:00)

Nostalgia.


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2017 às 23:17)

Face à retórica _anti-anticiclone_ deste fórum cá deixo a configuração atmosférica média anual:






Mensal:






E trimestral:






Quer gostem ou não é bastante improvável que o anticiclone vá desaparecer das nossas andanças. Faz parte do nosso clima com todas as consequências que isso acarreta (ex: secas prolongadas).

Nos últimos dias foi esta a configuração do bloqueio:


----------



## joselamego (11 Out 2017 às 23:55)

Boa saída 18 do GFS , traz chuva generalizada para todo o país !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gongas (12 Out 2017 às 00:22)

Alguém já viu a notícia do observador? "Ophelia já é furacão e pode atingir costa de Portugal ".


----------



## joselamego (12 Out 2017 às 00:30)

Gongas disse:


> Alguém já viu a notícia do observador? "Ophelia já é furacão e pode atingir costa de Portugal ".


Vi agora no Facebook 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (12 Out 2017 às 00:32)

A CMTV está a perder qualidades lololol 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2017 às 00:35)

Gongas disse:


> Alguém já viu a notícia do observador? "Ophelia já é furacão e pode atingir costa de Portugal ".


_Let the game begin_


----------



## lserpa (12 Out 2017 às 00:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> _Let the game begin_



Isto não é uma "forecast"mas sim uma "wishcast" 


Enviado do meu iPad usando Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Out 2017 às 00:50)

Amanhã de manhã, ou melhor, daqui a um bocado, já não vou trabalhar. Não posso sair de casa com um furacão a rondar por aí...


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2017 às 01:04)

1ª parte da publicação  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/tempestade-tropical-ophelia.9492/page-4#post-627142

Para o melhor ou para o pior os jornalistas não são enciclopédias ambulantes. Se eu vier para aqui debitar jargão da física poucos saberão o que está certo ou errado. Da mesma maneira, os físicos, ou pessoas com conhecimento de física, irão troçar de todo e qualquer erro básico que eu fizer.

O NHC dá muita importância aos ventos com força de TT daí a predominância da utlização da carta. Em países em que os ciclones tropicais são relativamente pouco frequentes, como o nosso, os erros são sempre infelizes mas inevitáveis. 

Fala-se de barriga cheia. Se os portugueses dependessem só do IPMA para o acompanhamento dos ciclones tropicais o cenário era bem negro. Contudo, e felizmente, tem havido um marcado melhoramento do serviço. Da minha parte, parabenizo vivamente.


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2017 às 10:21)

Ai GFS GFS assim o pessimismo não desaparece  não bastou ver a Sra. Ophelia pelo canudo e agora também a pouca chuva da semana a ir pelo cano... A ver se as próximas saídas dão mais optimismo


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Out 2017 às 11:04)

Não quero ser pessimista, mas o ECM já cortou um pouco, O GFS 0Z já não mete chuva, e nesta run que está a sair parece vir ainda pior...
Sol e calor até dia 20 e tal...
Espero que não se concretize :O


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Out 2017 às 11:26)

Muito mau, segunda má saída do GFS consecutiva...
Sol e calor até dia 20 e tal....
Hoje é o meu dia de anos mais quente de sempre provavelmente, já estão 28º lol


----------



## martinus (12 Out 2017 às 11:33)

Parece que a Ofélia bate no anticiclone e faz ricochete.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Out 2017 às 11:49)

0.0mm nos meteogramas novamente. O ECM já retirou muito também. Provavelmente podemos-nos despedir da chuva e tempo mais fresco. Que enorme desilusão.


----------



## joselamego (12 Out 2017 às 11:51)

joralentejano disse:


> 0.0mm nos meteogramas novamente. O ECM já retirou muito também. Provavelmente podemos-nos despedir da chuva e tempo mais fresco. Que enorme desilusão.


Eu prefiro aguardar , pelas próximas saídas, poderá ainda melhorar um pouco a nível precipitação ....pela experiência de outros anos ..quando retiram, voltam a colocar ..vamos ter esperança !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Out 2017 às 12:01)

Ainda vamos passar o natal à sombra, por causa do calor. LOL


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2017 às 12:06)

joselamego disse:


> Eu prefiro aguardar , pelas próximas saídas, poderá ainda melhorar um pouco a nível precipitação ....pela experiência de outros anos ..quando retiram, voltam a colocar ..vamos ter esperança !



É normal quando ocorrem situações tão excepcionais como um furação a 500 kms da costa portuguesa. Pessoalmente prefiro que passe o largo e reactive a circulação de oeste do que ter chuvadas repentinas e depois continuarmos no marasmo do bloqueio do AA.
Só uma constatação: creio que, com o passar do anos, vejo cada vez mais situações de alterações radicais, de 8 para 80, em termos climáticos. E isso chega a ser preocupante, pois já basta a sazonalidade e as variações do nosso clima mediterrâneo...


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2017 às 12:08)

joralentejano disse:


> 0.0mm nos meteogramas novamente. O ECM já retirou muito também. Provavelmente podemos-nos despedir da chuva e tempo mais fresco. Que enorme desilusão.



Respira um pouco e tem calma. Numa situação destas, as previsões a 24/48h são elas uma incógnita


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Out 2017 às 12:14)

Como já referiu o @Orion, tudo irá depender da circulação do Jet Steam e o seu deslocamento para latitudes mais baixas... O GFS volta a coloca-lo mais a Norte, o GEM mais a sul


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2017 às 12:23)

Já sabem como é que é a saída das 18z do GFS e mesmo assim depositam-na todas as esperanças...


----------



## ruka (12 Out 2017 às 12:53)

só quando passar o furacão Ophelia é que vamos saber ao certo o que se vai passar a seguir, esperemos pelo início da próxima semana


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Out 2017 às 13:09)

Parece que temos a primeira dose generalizada de *anticiclonidite aguda* da temporada... Preparem-se para muitas durante o Inverno... se houver Inverno...
Um dia a chuva voltará e compensará toda esta sequra... só não sabemos quando... temos de ter paciência.


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Out 2017 às 13:21)

Alguém me sabe dizer se é possível consultar dados de temp. maxima de dia 12 de outubro de anos anteriores até '96? Gostaria de saber se este é o meu aniversario mais quente, e também, a minha mae diz que no dia que nasci estava muito calor.
Alguém terá esses dados?


----------



## lserpa (12 Out 2017 às 13:22)

Ogimet.com


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Out 2017 às 13:25)

lserpa disse:


> Ogimet.com
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk



O que ponho na estação? indicativa estacion?


----------



## Nando Costa (12 Out 2017 às 13:34)

Meteofan disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se é possível consultar dados de temp. maxima de dia 12 de outubro de anos anteriores até '96? Gostaria de saber se este é o meu aniversario mais quente, e também, a minha mae diz que no dia que nasci estava muito calor.
> Alguém terá esses dados?



Assim de repente so me lembro de dois, 2009 e 2011. Depois tivemos 97 e 98, 2003, 2006, 2007, 2010, que também foram quentes mas não tão quentes.


----------



## lserpa (12 Out 2017 às 13:35)

Meteofan disse:


> O que ponho na estação? indicativa estacion?



Desculpa. Selecionas ranking meteorológico 










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Out 2017 às 13:41)

Já consegui, obrigado.


----------



## joselamego (12 Out 2017 às 14:06)

Meteofan disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se é possível consultar dados de temp. maxima de dia 12 de outubro de anos anteriores até '96? Gostaria de saber se este é o meu aniversario mais quente, e também, a minha mae diz que no dia que nasci estava muito calor.
> Alguém terá esses dados?


Accuweather , penso que lá poderás ver ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (12 Out 2017 às 15:51)

Isto está muito bom aliás já era de esperar do GFS, eu continuo a dizer esta ophelia só irá provocar uns aguaceiros dispersos e depois volta a carga do AA.


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Out 2017 às 17:23)

A run das 12 do GFS melhorou um pouco, mas muito pouco.
Alguma chuva, talvez 20mm no Norte entre segunda e quinta, e temperaturas mais baixas (23\24º)
Mas não me admirava que no fim o AA ganhasse e não caísse nem uma gota...
E no centro\sul ainda não vejo 1mm que seja....


----------



## martinus (12 Out 2017 às 17:25)

Calma... Ele agora está a apostar num enfraquecimento do AA com a abertura de um carril para passagem de nuvens, mas por ora só através do norte e centro do território continental. Pode ser que ainda baixe a cortina de nuvens.


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Out 2017 às 17:29)

martinus disse:


> Calma... Ele agora está a apostar num enfraquecimento do AA com a abertura de um carril para passagem de nuvens, mas por ora só através do norte e centro do território continental. Pode ser que ainda baixe a cortina de nuvens.


Eu acho é que o AA vai ganhar, e não vamos ver nem uma pinga. Desculpa o pessimismo, mas é assim que vejo as coisas.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Out 2017 às 17:34)

Saída do GFS
Estou com receio  do furacão que aí vem, nem vou sair de casa:


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2017 às 17:37)

Eu a cada saída do GFS tomo sempre um destes, e parece fazer bom efeito, pois  estou bastante calmo, optimista, e nada apreensivo.

Mas cuidado, não ultrapassem a dosagem máxima diária recomendada  *(4)* 1 a cada saída do GFS, sob pena de o efeito ser oposto.


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2017 às 18:28)

Esta cut-off que o GFS anda a modelar já só dá para rir. De facto a atmosfera por vezes parece que nos despreza. 


Ou é o AA ou então são estas cut-off's inúteis que só servem para trazer ainda mais calor.


Espero que não se concretize, ou então que "se solte" mais para leste, que aí podia trazer chuva para o sul.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Out 2017 às 18:36)

Os modelos andam à nora...tanto da calorzão como temperaturas amenas e chuva...

Decidam-se lá!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Out 2017 às 18:40)

A ver se chove alguma coisa  com a passagem ao largo da Ophelia:

IPMA:

Previsão para 2ª feira, 16.outubro.2017

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva nas regiões Norte e Centro, em especial
no litoral, podendo ser acompanhados de trovoada.*
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas até
ao meio da manhã.
Descida de temperatura, mais significativa da máxima e nas
regiões Norte e Centro.

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Ângela Lourenço e Patrícia Gomes

Atualizado a 12 de outubro de 2017 às 11:47 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## Zulo (12 Out 2017 às 21:37)

A propósito dos últimos incêndios,recomendação por parte da DGS à população:
http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/p...d-tvi24&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


Não sei se este é o local ideal mas qualquer coisa mudem por favor.


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Out 2017 às 21:47)

Os modelos  estão muito baralhados devido á passagem da ophelia penso que só depois da sua passagem é que vamos ter previsões mais assertivas vamos esperar ainda podemos vir a ter uma surpresa ou não, mas não vale a pena entrar em desespero.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2017 às 00:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Quanto aos fascinados pela praia e verão eterno, espero que sejam os primeiros a ficar sem água caso isto continue assim como eles gostam, e ai é que irão ver o que é bom para a tosse, que eu saiba ainda não podemos beber água do mar.


Porquê tanto ódio pelos que gostam de praia e de calor? Gostar ou não gostar vai mudar a situação atual?


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2017 às 00:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Porquê tanto ódio pelos que gostam de praia e de calor? Gostar ou não gostar vai mudar a situação atual?


Gente que não tem noção das coisas, mas o que me faz mais confusão nesta gente é o facto de desejar calor e de dizer que ter este tempo nesta altura é algo fantástico.
Não muda nada, é verdade. São apenas comentários de alguém que reside no campo e sabe que não é fácil lidar com isto, ver aquilo que se fez com tanto trabalho, morrer.


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2017 às 00:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Gente que não tem noção das coisas, mas o que me faz mais confusão nesta gente é o facto de desejar calor e de dizer que ter este tempo nesta altura é algo fantástico.


Então, o que estás a dizer é que o gosto pela praia e a falta de noção são justificações para que uma pessoa fique sem água e morra à sede?
Desculpa, mas não faz sentido nenhum.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2017 às 00:35)

Tiagolco disse:


> Então, o que estás a dizer é que o gosto pela praia e a falta de noção são justificações para que uma pessoa fique sem água e morra à sede?
> Desculpa, mas não faz sentido nenhum.


Quando já não houver mais água, vamos passar todos pelo mesmo, descansa que não são só esses. Mas alguns só percebem que não podemos viver de calor e sol eternamente tal como desejam, quando isso acontecer. 
Também tenho gosto pela praia e pelo calor (sem ser em excesso) mas é na altura correta. 
Fica na tua, que eu fico na minha, tenho mais que motivos para fazer tais comentários mas quanto menos se falar na seca no fórum melhor é, apenas aqueles que todos os dias presenciam tais efeitos, sabem o quão complicado isto é, porque falar é sempre muito fácil.
Fico-me por aqui, Cumps.


----------



## ruka (13 Out 2017 às 00:39)

estou a perceber joralentejano a revolta quando alguém diz que está um tempo muito bom quando estamos a atravessar uma das piores secas dos últimos tempos, mas quase ninguém gosta de chuva e frio exceto nós meteoloucos


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2017 às 00:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Quando já não houver mais água, vamos passar todos pelo mesmo, descansa que não são só esses. Mas alguns só percebem que não podemos viver de calor e sol eternamente tal como desejam, quando isso acontecer.
> Também tenho gosto pela praia e pelo calor (sem ser em excesso) mas é na altura correta.
> Fica na tua, que eu fico na minha, tenho mais que motivos para fazer tais comentários mas quanto menos se falar na seca no fórum melhor é, apenas aqueles que todos os dias presenciam tais efeitos, sabem o quão complicado isto é, porque falar é sempre muito fácil.
> Fico-me por aqui, Cumps.


Pode ser muito complicado e eu percebo mas não é justificação para desejar o sofrimento de alguém...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2017 às 00:56)

ruka disse:


> estou a perceber joralentejano a revolta quando alguém diz que está um tempo muito bom quando estamos a atravessar uma das piores secas dos últimos tempos, mas quase ninguém gosta de chuva e frio exceto nós meteoloucos


De qualquer maneira, pelo menos aqui já toda a gente está a perceber a falta que a chuva e o tempo mais fresco fazem, mesmo aqueles que gostam muito do verão. Eu gosto, nunca disse que não gostava, mas é apenas na altura certa. Mas pronto, grande parte da população vive nas grandes cidades e não têm qualquer preocupação com tal coisa.


Tiagolco disse:


> Pode ser muito complicado e eu percebo mas não é justificação para desejar o sofrimento de alguém...


Não desejei sofrimento de ninguém, continuariamos a ter água para beber, de compra como grande parte faz. Que eu saiba, as pessoas que trabalham no campo também sofrem, fartam-se de trabalhar e depois aparecem estas desgraças que faz com que muita gente ande a tentar salvar as culturas e o gado gastando imenso dinheiro graças a este tempo que muitos desejam para estar na praia. (e sim, sei que nada vai mudar ao estar a dizer isto).
Basta leres aquilo que o membro @ruka disse para perceberes o porque destes comentários.
Peço desculpa, sei que foram comentários maus mas é revoltante por vezes ouvir certas coisas, por vezes parece que sou dos poucos que se preocupa com esta atual situação extremamente grave que estamos a passar, mas tenho a certeza que não é assim. 
Boa noite!


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (13 Out 2017 às 11:06)

joralentejano disse:


> Quando já não houver mais água, vamos passar todos pelo mesmo, descansa que não são só esses. Mas alguns só percebem que não podemos viver de calor e sol eternamente tal como desejam, quando isso acontecer.
> Também tenho gosto pela praia e pelo calor (sem ser em excesso) mas é na altura correta.
> Fica na tua, que eu fico na minha, tenho mais que motivos para fazer tais comentários mas quanto menos se falar na seca no fórum melhor é, apenas aqueles que todos os dias presenciam tais efeitos, sabem o quão complicado isto é, porque falar é sempre muito fácil.
> Fico-me por aqui, Cumps.


Tens toda a razão. Não está aqui em causa gostar ou não de praia. O que está em discussão é o facto das pessoas enquanto estão na praia (e é uma liberdade delas) não se preocuparem com o que se está a passar nas suas costas, no interior - e não só -  e de como uma situação como a actual pode vir a ter uma repercussão nefasta nas suas vidas. Um exemplo notório desta falta de compreensão da sazonalidade do nosso clima? Estando 30 ºC a 20 de Outubro - Outono na meia idade  - muitos dirão, "que belo tempo, espero que se mantenha assim". Se em meados de Abril tivermos 20 ºC e alguma precipitação os mesmos dirão, "então não devíamos já estar na Primavera?! Nunca mais chega o calor".


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Out 2017 às 11:16)

O GFS agora até coloca ISO 16 na próxima sexta. LOL


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2017 às 12:08)

É impressão minha ou o GFS anda também a sofrer de Anticiclonite Aguda... Cada run que sai é uma verdadeira confusão... A Ophelia está a dar cabo dos circuitos aos servidores que processam a informação para as previsões do GFS...
Até agora o único modelo que não vejo com grandes alterações, mais ou menos constante, é o GEM. Continua a prever a entrada de instabilidade após a passagem do Ophelia, com a descida do jet steam para a nossa latitude e uma corrente de oeste (que bastante falta faz). Alias, foi o primeiro a prever o desenvolvimento do Ophelia.


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2017 às 12:17)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É impressão minha ou o GFS anda também a sofrer de Anticiclonite Aguda... Cada run que sai é uma verdadeira confusão... A Ophelia está a dar cabo dos circuitos aos servidores que processam a informação para as previsões do GFS...
> Até agora o único modelo que não vejo com grandes alterações, mais ou menos constante, é o GEM. Continua a prever a entrada de instabilidade após a passagem do Ophelia, com a descida do jet steam para a nossa latitude e uma corrente de oeste (que bastante falta faz). Alias, foi o primeiro a prever o desenvolvimento do Ophelia.



Para que estar a alimentar esperanças onde não existe?? O AA nao nos sai de cima, disse isto ao principio por saber e não por ser pessimista. Nem com essa ophelia que nada nos serve ele se vai afastar.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2017 às 13:16)

Dias Miguel disse:


> É impressão minha ou o GFS anda também a sofrer de Anticiclonite Aguda... Cada run que sai é uma verdadeira confusão... A Ophelia está a dar cabo dos circuitos aos servidores que processam a informação para as previsões do GFS...
> Até agora o único modelo que não vejo com grandes alterações, mais ou menos constante, é o GEM. Continua a prever a entrada de instabilidade após a passagem do Ophelia, com a descida do jet steam para a nossa latitude e uma corrente de oeste (que bastante falta faz). Alias, foi o primeiro a prever o desenvolvimento do Ophelia.


Já perdi as esperanças de ver chover aqui no interior. O GEM neste momento é o único que prevê algo mais generalizado e não tem tido grandes alterações mas os outros continuam a insistir no facto de a pouca precipitação que cair, ficar no litoral. A Ofélia abre a porta a alguma chuva na mesma, mas aquilo que vem é empurrado e destruído pelo anticiclone que está na europa, não dá mesmo hipótese nenhuma. Não saímos deste padrão tão depressa, já está mais que sabido, o anticiclone está completamente colado a nós.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2017 às 13:31)

miguel disse:


> Para que estar a alimentar esperanças onde não existe?? O AA nao nos sai de cima, disse isto ao principio por saber e não por ser pessimista. Nem com essa ophelia que nada nos serve ele se vai afastar.



@miguel isso nem sequer os meteorologistas têm certezas, por isso as previsões saírem furadas. 
Eu pessoalmente, para além das previsões do IPMA, tenho o cuidado de as cruzar com as previsões do AEMET. Dada a proximidade com a fronteira, qualquer previsão para a região raiana, é adequada para este lado da fronteira.
Hoje também li atentamente a previsão e os senhores do AEMET só dão uma previsão efectiva para hoje,amanhã e depois de amanhã. Na segunda já começam a previsão  "Com incerteza". Nos próximos dias mantêm "Continua a incerteza". Creio que assim não iludem as pessoas, apesar de apresentarem a previsão mais provável.
Todos estamos fartos desta torradeira, deste AA que só tem afastado a necessária chuva dos nossos campos, mas teremos sempre que alimentar as nossas esperanças em que o tempo pode (e deve) mudar.


----------



## meteo_xpepe (13 Out 2017 às 17:12)

A saída 12z do GFS volta a colocar chuva e desta vez por todo o país e mais quantidade no interior onde será por ventura mais necessária...
Esperemos que se confirme mas com tanta imprevisibilidade é de olhar com cautela.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Out 2017 às 17:17)

meteo_xpepe disse:


> A saída 12z do GFS volta a colocar chuva e desta vez por todo o país e mais quantidade no interior onde será por ventura mais necessária...
> Esperemos que se confirme mas com tanta imprevisibilidade é de olhar com cautela.




Também choveria uma boa quantidade de precipitação no centro e sul , pode ser que seja desta vez que venha uma boa rega .


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2017 às 18:35)

Aos poucos as saídas do GFS vão se compondo, eu disse que quando os modelos retiram, voltam a colocar...
Espero que se concretize a chuva para todo o país, uma vez que é necessária!


----------



## martinus (13 Out 2017 às 21:56)

E agora o GFS das 18.00 vai aumentar a chuva ou diminuir? Podíamos fazer apostas a dinheiro, se a administração do site fechar os olhos!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Out 2017 às 22:05)

martinus disse:


> E agora o GFS das 18.00 vai aumentar a chuva ou diminuir? Podíamos fazer apostas a dinheiro, se a administração do site fechar os olhos!



Aposto que vai ficar na mesma , ou vai aumentar a chuva ligeiramente .


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2017 às 22:09)

Eu aposto que não vai aumentar nem diminuir a chuva, antes pelo contrário..


----------



## Caneira (13 Out 2017 às 22:18)

Desculpem o ligeiro offtopic mas por falar em GFS das 18.00, onde costumam acompanhar este modelo? Sem ser aqui no site a previsão para a peninsula Ibérica. Obrigado


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Out 2017 às 22:19)

Eu aposto uma raspadinha, como fica na mesma, como diminui e como aumenta.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2017 às 22:22)

Caneira disse:


> Desculpem o ligeiro offtopic mas por falar em GFS das 18.00, onde costumam acompanhar este modelo? Sem ser aqui no site a previsão para a peninsula Ibérica. Obrigado


Há varios sites, o mais popular e usado penso que seja o Meteociel:

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2017 às 22:22)

Caneira disse:


> Desculpem o ligeihtm
> offtopic mas por falar em GFS das 18.00, onde costumam acompanhar este modelo? Sem ser aqui no site a previsão para a peninsula Ibérica. Obrigado


Europa: http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=0&ech=204
Península ibérica:
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs/espagne/precipitations/3h.htm

Podes acompanhar neste site, todos os modelos.


----------



## martinus (13 Out 2017 às 22:23)

Eu costumo ir aqui: http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=2


----------



## joselamego (13 Out 2017 às 22:29)

A saída 12 do europeu parece me que se manteve tudo igual para o continente 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Out 2017 às 22:40)

Preparem os CAAlmex, cheira-me que vem aí corte...


----------



## lserpa (13 Out 2017 às 22:42)

Acho que vou precisar de CAAlmex... o ECM cortou na precipitação apocalíptica que vinha para o grupo central dos Açores...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (13 Out 2017 às 22:43)

Já esteve pior do que o que está agora, já nem me queixo se ficar assim de tão pouco que temos tido


----------



## martinus (13 Out 2017 às 22:47)

O IPMA já está a carregar na água.


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Out 2017 às 23:09)

Saída do GFS das 18Z piorou mas sinceramente não ligo nenhuma a essa saída é sempre a saida da maloqueira.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Out 2017 às 23:09)

No GFS não aposto; é como no Placard, perco sempre


----------



## ruka (13 Out 2017 às 23:37)

GFS 18z voltou novamente a colocar o anticiclone a partir de terça feira... isto vai ser o tira e põe até passar a Ophelia


----------



## Teya (13 Out 2017 às 23:45)

Boa noite, já esteve efectivamente pior do que está agora, ontem fiquei desanimada, mas hoje já voltou um pouco mais de chuva para a próxima semana. Para pior, antes assim!


----------



## rozzo (13 Out 2017 às 23:51)

Caneira disse:


> Desculpem o ligeiro offtopic mas por falar em GFS das 18.00, onde costumam acompanhar este modelo? Sem ser aqui no site a previsão para a peninsula Ibérica. Obrigado



Ora essa, aqui na "casa" são tão bonitas as cartas do GFS e de mais modelos! 
Há que puxar a brasa à sardinha... 

https://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/europa


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2017 às 23:58)

De 33mm para 1mm novamente, este GFS é uma autêntica comédia. Ganhar esperanças ao ver previsões de tal modelo é mesmo pedir uma grande desilusão.
O ECM continua a dar pouca chuva no interior mas do litoral até meio do país ficaria bem servido.
O GEM  é único que generaliza a chuva, e continua sem ter grandes alterações.


----------



## Orion (14 Out 2017 às 00:41)

Tentando acompanhar a evolução de um ciclone tropical sem radar nem imagens de satélite frequentes e com o mínimo de detalhe. E ainda há portais que estão há mais de 2 horas sem funcionar.

Tenho que arranjar um destes:


----------



## criz0r (14 Out 2017 às 01:03)

Dêem um chuto no GFS e ECMWF 

*Arpége*






*JMA*






*GEM*


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Out 2017 às 01:36)

GFS


----------



## André Filipe Bom (14 Out 2017 às 08:13)

Bem hoje ogfs a maior precipitação vai ser na terça, ou seja mais uma vez a adiar o grosso da chuva, segunda chove mas não será grande coisa.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Out 2017 às 09:27)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Bem hoje ogfs a maior precipitação vai ser na terça, ou seja mais uma vez a adiar o grosso da chuva, segunda chove mas não será grande coisa.



Olha que os modelos começam a prever mais instabilidade atmosférica , o "AA" está cada vez mais frágil , um dia isto viria a acontecer , para a semana  deverá chover bem mas não suficiente para acabar com a seca .


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2017 às 09:48)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Olha que os modelos começam a prever mais instabilidade atmosférica , o "AA" está cada vez mais frágil , um dia isto viria a acontecer , para a semana  deverá chover bem mas não suficiente para acabar com a seca .


Ainda bem, é bom sinal!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Out 2017 às 13:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Seria um sonho



Off-Topic: o que te disse ontem??


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2017 às 13:02)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Off-Topic: o que te disse ontem??


Fico muito contente por ter sido como disseste, isto era excelente se se concretizasse.   Mas com o que tem acontecido, já espero sempre o pior cenário.


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2017 às 13:36)

joralentejano disse:


> Seria um sonho  Ainda falta e ainda não sabemos o que pode acontecer, com tanta incerteza que tem havido já se espera sempre 8 ou 80.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vamos ter esperança Joralentejano ...estou com fé que aqui no sul , vamos levar boa rega também 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Out 2017 às 14:42)

Parece que finalmente o anticiclone começa a ceder.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Out 2017 às 18:57)

Aguaceiros em altitude cujas gotas secam a níveis médios:


----------



## martinus (14 Out 2017 às 19:05)

Por causa da altitude, do calor, da secura do ar?


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2017 às 19:06)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Aguaceiros em altitude cujas gotas secam a níveis médios:


Que pena...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Out 2017 às 19:16)

martinus disse:


> Por causa da altitude, do calor, da secura do ar?



Sim


----------



## ruka (14 Out 2017 às 23:40)

a Ophelia já aparece no Sat24 Europa... 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (15 Out 2017 às 00:12)

Um Major Hurricane de Categoria 3 a "escassos" km de Portugal Continental. Fica para a posteridade  .


----------



## Zulo (15 Out 2017 às 01:34)

Pela imagem parece quase a distância até Paris... É perto?


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Out 2017 às 02:10)

Que bela noite de Agosto...oh wait 

Vento de SE a fazer das suas. Aqueles 27,4ºC em Coimbra à 1H00. Dia 15 de Outubro, o que é isto?!!


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (15 Out 2017 às 09:11)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Que bela noite de Agosto...oh wait
> 
> Vento de SE a fazer das suas. Aqueles 27,4ºC em Coimbra à 1H00. Dia 15 de Outubro, o que é isto?!!



E em Leiria 26°C á meia-noite  Nunca pensei que seria possível uma temperatura destas á meia-noite no vale do Lis, quanto mais a meio de Outubro.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 10:13)

segundo o IPMA 35ºC para hoje!
nesta ultima actualização aumentou 3ºC!!!
record?


----------



## Snifa (15 Out 2017 às 10:41)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> segundo o IPMA 35ºC para hoje!



Penso que seria record para a Estação do aeroporto ter 35ºc em Outubro, mas acho difícil que se chegue a tal valor...se não houvesse esta nebulosidade e se se mantivesse o fluxo de SE durante todo o dia, talvez..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Out 2017 às 10:54)

Snifa disse:


> Penso que seria record para a Estação do aeroporto ter 35ºc em Outubro, mas acho difícil que se chegue a tal valor...se não houvesse esta nebulosidade e se se mantivesse o fluxo de SE durante todo o dia, talvez..



eu acredito que sim!
Ontem a temperatura esteve amena até as 11h30,depois dessa hora a temperatura subiu em flecha!
Temos de ter em conta que estamos a meio de Outubro o aquecimento é mais lento e o arrefecimento é mais rápido, salvo algumas excepcoes relacionadas com localizações e  ventos.
sat 24 mostra alguma nebulosidade...la vai ficar aquele tempo doentio !


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2017 às 17:49)

Dia tranquilo.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Out 2017 às 18:10)

A chegada das primeiras chuvas associada a este furacão deveria ter um acompanhamento especial aqui no forum. Espero que se concretize a chuva, pq para já so calor e muito. Ja vou em 36º wow


----------



## Orion (15 Out 2017 às 22:24)

Cluster disse:


> Espero que seja só um susto e não cause nada de muito grave aos Açorianos.
> 
> Aos que mais percebem e informados, a Madeira estará "imune" a um fenómeno destes?



Mudo esta pergunta de local para ter uma maior audiência.



> The notes taken by the Portuguese doctor describe one of the strongest storms ever recorded in the peninsular region. It passed through Lisbon on 19 November 1724 and affected the entire centre and north of Portugal, damaging palaces, churches and buildings, as well as sinking boats or destroying a number of them on the coast and along the Tagus River.
> 
> "The effects of this 'meteorological bomb' the day before (18 November) in Madeira indicates that it was a tropical storm," points out Domínguez. In Spain, we only know of two other storms like this, which are related to hurricanes in the Atlantic: "One in 1842 and a more recent one caused by the Hurricane Vince in 2005, which also took place around Madeira and even reached our coastlines".





> The scientist points out the most striking reference: "In 898 a drought, that was probably short but extremely severe, led the Andalusians to resort to cannibalism in order to survive, according to some chronicles, although other socio-economic factors or plagues may have also had an influence".



*The Iberian Peninsula endured tropical storms in the 18th century and severe droughts in Islamic times*

Um furacão na Madeira é como um cat. 3 nos Açores. Raríssimo mas, como deu para ver, possível. O Vince de 2005 podia ter sido o furacão da Madeira. Não seria inconcebível um _landfall_ da Ophelia no continente.

Como já escrevi, a observação da meteorologia por satélite é relativamente recente e há 100 anos atrás a Ophelia teria passado completamente despercebida. Os registos das estações do G. Oriental não sugerem, de todo, que passou um cat. 3 a poucas centenas de quilómetros de distância.

A reanálise deste furacão por parte da NOAA será certamente muito interessante.

Termino, escrevendo que a meteorologia/climatologia ainda esconde muitos mistérios.



> Few people have probably noticed, but the world’s winds are getting slower. It is something that cannot be picked up by watching the billowing of dust or listening to the rustle of leaves on nearby trees.
> 
> Instead, it is a phenomenon occurring on a different scale, as the average global wind speed close to the surface of the land decreases. And while it is not affecting the whole earth evenly, the average terrestrial wind speed has decreased by 0.5 kilometres per hour (0.3 miles per hour) every decade, according to data starting in the 1960s.


----------



## remember (15 Out 2017 às 22:28)

Será que vai chover assim tanto como falam?


----------



## 1337 (15 Out 2017 às 22:38)

Não há nada no Satélite e no Radar, não vejo nenhuma frente em aproximação, nada de nada. Onde raio viram  os modelos a chuva?


----------



## lserpa (15 Out 2017 às 22:39)

@Orion essa do vento desconhecia!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## remember (15 Out 2017 às 22:46)

1337 disse:


> Não há nada no Satélite e no Radar, não vejo nenhuma frente em aproximação, nada de nada. Onde raio viram  os modelos a chuva?



Pois é que realmente, como não tenho conhecimentos para tal, não consigo identificar o movimento das nuvens que pairam sobre Portugal agora, não sei se movem-se de este para oeste ou de sul para norte, peço desculpa, mas não sei bem se os termos estarão certos  a verdade é que a aplicação que uso no smartphone o klara, tirou praticamente tudo e só mostra algo de jeito na quarta


----------



## rozzo (15 Out 2017 às 22:49)

Atenção que a chuva prevista não "existe" neste momento. Não se trata de uma frente já formada com precipitação. Deverá durante a madrugada começar a gerar-se essa linha com precipitação, primeiro a NW.

Vejam as cartas dos modelos, e reparem que não vem uma mancha do Atlântico, ela forma-se e alarga ao longo das horas. Portanto não entrem já em pânico!


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2017 às 22:51)

1337 disse:


> Não há nada no Satélite e no Radar, não vejo nenhuma frente em aproximação, nada de nada. Onde raio viram  os modelos a chuva?


Os modelos mostram a formação de células e da linha de instabilidade já junto ao litoral, isto não é nenhuma frente já formada, e será mais de madrugada...Provavelmente no meio das nuvens que estão neste momento junto ao litoral é que poderão começara a surgir surpresas.
A nova saída do GFS prevê isto:





Nestas situações tanto podemos esperar mais chuva do que o previsto, como menos, é muito imprevisível por isso é que os modelos andaram completamente às aranhas à uns dias.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Out 2017 às 23:02)

A frente vai-se formar junto á costa esta madrugada, nos modelos consegue-se ver bem, começando primeiramente pelo litoral norte, depois ao restante litoral e só lá mais para o  final da tarde/ noite de amanhã estará no interior.


----------



## Zulo (15 Out 2017 às 23:04)

Na minha app que se baseia no wunderground, a chuva que começava às 04:00 acompanhada de trovoada, passou agora para as 11:00.
A quantidade de chuva a cada hora, também diminuiu bastante. Ou melhor, as horas a que chove, por assim dizer. 

Vamos ver...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Out 2017 às 23:05)

Davidmpb disse:


> A frente vai-se formar junto á costa esta madrugada, nos modelos consegue-se ver bem, começando primeiramente pelo litoral norte, depois ao restante litoral e só lá mais para o  final da tarde/ noite de amanhã estará no interior.


Bem que podia formar-se já! O cenário de incêndios no centro e norte do país é extremamente assustador, ninguém estava à espera de no dia antes de chegarem as primeiras chuvas acontecerem estas desgraças.


----------



## joselamego (15 Out 2017 às 23:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem que podia formar-se já! O cenário de incêndios no centro e norte do país é extremamente assustador, ninguém estava à espera de no dia antes de chegarem as primeiras chuvas acontecerem estas desgraças.


Hoje estou com uma neura....apetecia me chamar nomes aos ...... e F.P... desculpem o desabafo ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (15 Out 2017 às 23:27)

isto dos incêndios é algo que me transcende e é um retrato de portugal e da sua falta de Estado, falta de sentido de responsabilidade e de inoperância geral, mas isso nada tem a ver com o assunto. So sei que cheira a fumo no ar e esta muito quente ainda. Espero mesmo que chegue a chuva!


----------



## Intruso (16 Out 2017 às 00:05)

jamestorm disse:


> isto dos incêndios é algo que me transcende e é um retrato de portugal e da sua falta de Estado, falta de sentido de responsabilidade e de inoperância geral, mas isso nada tem a ver com o assunto. So sei que cheira a fumo no ar e esta muito quente ainda. Espero mesmo que chegue a chuva!


Desculpa mas enquanto os bombeiros forem voluntários não vamos a lado nenhum. Tudo se queixa do peso do estado, mas é nestas coisas que se nota a falta que os bombeiros profissionais fazem!


----------



## Intruso (16 Out 2017 às 00:07)

E falo disto por experiência própria. Já assisti a bombeiros voluntários a abandonar porque tinham que ir trabalhar! Só em Portugal mesmo.


----------



## lserpa (16 Out 2017 às 00:16)

Intruso disse:


> E falo disto por experiência própria. Já assisti a bombeiros voluntários a abandonar porque tinham que ir trabalhar! Só em Portugal mesmo.



E acho muito bem, ao fim ao cabo, andar a apagar incêndios e a cuidar das coisa dos outros não lhe dá nenhum sustento! 
É importante que haja bombeiros voluntários, mas também é importante haver por parte do governo um investimento na profissionalização dos bombeiros.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (16 Out 2017 às 00:30)

Intruso disse:


> Desculpa mas enquanto os bombeiros forem voluntários não vamos a lado nenhum. Tudo se queixa do peso do estado, mas é nestas coisas que se nota a falta que os bombeiros profissionais fazem!



E se não fossem eles, o país parava. Bombeiros profissionais também são da responsabilidade do estado e não significa que sejam melhores que voluntários. Se os bombeiros fossem pagos de acordo com o que fazem e se houvessem melhores condições materiais e humanas para a profissão não havia problema. Acho que se estão a confundir as coisas, hoje foi uma situação deveras excepcional e a culpa se houver é dos incendiários, do governo por não se preparar para um dia como o de hoje e, de muita gente que infelizmente não tem dois dedos de testa  para ver que o dia está anormalmente quente e ateiam fogos por acidente (cigarros, queimadas, entre outros).


----------



## Zulo (16 Out 2017 às 00:32)

Houvesse melhor prevenção e não eram precisos mais bombeiros


----------



## lserpa (16 Out 2017 às 00:39)

Portugal está a viver um período de seca severa e com anomalias na temperatura muito elevadas, logo, torna-se extraordinariamente suscetível aos incêndios. O que está a acontecer hoje é a junção de variados fatores que são humanamente impossíveis de conter. A única coisa que é de lamentar, é haver ainda palermas que chegam fogo à mata!  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (16 Out 2017 às 00:43)

Um dos fatores a que me refiro é precisamente o que está neste post do Twitter 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2017 às 00:47)

lserpa disse:


> Um dos fatores a que me refiro é precisamente o que está neste post do Twitter
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Espanha também teve temperaturas elevadas, vento e tudo igual a Portugal  mas tenho a certeza que não se passa nada daquilo que se está a passar por cá. Também podem ser atos de terrorismo mas se fosse na generalidade, Espanha provavelmente estaria a passar pelo mesmo. Se não fossem os interesses...
A chuva até pode aparecer, mas já será tarde para muita gente e para muitos locais...


----------



## WinterIsHere (16 Out 2017 às 00:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Espanha também teve temperaturas elevadas, vento e tudo igual a Portugal  mas tenho a certeza que não se passa nada daquilo que se está a passar por cá. Também podem ser atos de terrorismo mas se fosse na generalidade, Espanha provavelmente estaria a passar pelo mesmo. Se não fossem os interesses...


 Exactamente. A proporção de incêndios em Portugal é claramente maior que em Espanha.


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Out 2017 às 00:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Espanha também teve temperaturas elevadas, vento e tudo igual a Portugal  mas tenho a certeza que não se passa nada daquilo que se está a passar por cá. Também podem ser atos de terrorismo mas se fosse na generalidade, Espanha provavelmente estaria a passar pelo mesmo. Se não fossem os interesses...


Pelas notícias que fui vendo durante o dia, a Galiza esteve um inferno com os incêndios. 

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2017 às 00:50)

WinterIsHere disse:


> Exactamente. A proporção de incêndios em Portugal é claramente maior que em Espanha.


Mesmo por isso, os interesses são sempre os grandes culpados do que se passa neste país. O sul do país também tem serras e algumas áreas de floresta e não está a arder, pelo o contrário, não há uma única ocorrência e tenho a certeza que em Espanha se passa o mesmo.


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 00:51)

joralentejano disse:


> Mesmo por isso, os interesses são sempre os grandes culpados do que se passa neste país. O sul do país também tem serras e algumas áreas de floresta e não está a arder, pelo o contrário, não há uma única ocorrência e tenho a certeza que em Espanha se passa o mesmo.


Verdade !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (16 Out 2017 às 00:51)

bartotaveira disse:


> Pelas notícias que fui vendo durante o dia, a Galiza esteve um inferno com os incêndios.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk



Sim, também estive a acompanhar... daí não ser um problema só nosso 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (16 Out 2017 às 00:52)

A discussão dos interesses vai sempre haver, e sim, certamente há algum desse chamado "terrorismo" e interesses.
Mas ainda assim, é quase garantido que hoje (como quase todos os dias), mas mais do que nunca hoje, o nº de ignições causadas por NEGLIGÊNCIA é avassalador!

Entre queimadas de agricultores, a beatas lançadas de um carro, a total ignorância e descuido por parte de grande parte da população relativamente ao potencial de propagação de incêndios com as condições meteorológicas de hoje, será de longe o principal motivo desta catástrofe sem precedentes.

Não deixa de ser crime, a negligência, mas em termos de causalidade, tem que ser bem separada.


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Out 2017 às 00:54)

http://www.galiciaconfidencial.com/noticia/65313-primeiros-mortos-pola-vaga-lumes-galicia

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2017 às 00:55)

bartotaveira disse:


> Pelas notícias que fui vendo durante o dia, a Galiza esteve um inferno com os incêndios.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


Provavelmente pelos mesmos motivos de Portugal, interesses. Nós temos este inferno cada vez que as temperaturas sobem um pouco mais, ou o ambiente é mais seco. Grande parte de Espanha é assim, tem florestas e não tem estas desgraças como nós temos frequentemente. De junho a outubro, acontecia isto e só parava porque apareciam uns dias mais frescos, alguma coisa está mal...


----------



## WinterIsHere (16 Out 2017 às 00:55)

bartotaveira disse:


> Pelas notícias que fui vendo durante o dia, a Galiza esteve um inferno com os incêndios.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk



 Sim, mas esteve um inferno para os padrões galegos. Para nós seria mais um dia de incêndios. Há uma imagem a correr que mostra bem a diferença na proporção de um lado para o outro da fronteira. Temos de olhar para nós.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Out 2017 às 01:04)

As previsões indicavam que a partir de agora é que começaria a aparecer algo no NW, mas nada. O GFS previa 5.4mm para Viana do castelo, por exemplo, entre as 00h e as 03h e não era o único a prever algo já a esta hora...
Meu deus, que nada é favorável...


----------



## bartotaveira (16 Out 2017 às 01:05)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1536518839774121&id=475066375919378

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (16 Out 2017 às 01:38)

O IPMA só agora  a actualizar a previsão horária e, como previa a retirar a chuva desta madrugada. Infelizmente, só amanhã ao fim do dia é que teremos algum alívio.


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2017 às 01:39)

Por aqui o vento acalmou bastante e parece que houve uma renovação do ar. 

O cheiro a queimado desapareceu e sente-se o ar muito mais húmido. Além disso começam a surgir nuvens mais baixas.

Que alívio.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Out 2017 às 01:41)

Pois parece que não ha nenhum sinal de chuva para já..


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 01:41)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui o vento acalmou bastante e parece que houve uma renovação do ar.
> 
> O cheiro a queimado desapareceu e sente-se o ar muito mais húmido. Além disso começam a surgir nuvens mais baixas.
> 
> Que alívio.


Já estão a entrar nuvens no litoral,só falta saber quando começa a chover 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2017 às 01:54)

Ao litoral pode ser de madrugada, mas ao interior só amanhã a tarde e noite..aqui nem conto com chuva sem ser ao fim do dia


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 01:58)

miguel disse:


> Ao litoral pode ser de madrugada, mas ao interior só amanhã a tarde e noite..aqui nem conto com chuva sem ser ao fim do dia


No centro a chuva começa final dia e no sul de noite 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (16 Out 2017 às 02:09)

afinal já não chove nada de madrugada, retiraram chuva, mas pelos vistos ao final do dia vai chover..isto se não tirarem tambem....


----------



## Ruipedroo (16 Out 2017 às 03:04)

Tudo muito esquisito. Não há qualquer precipitação no mar sequer. Eu estava à espera que se formassem umas células, nem que fosse só para largar alguma chuva, mas até agora, nem sinais de instabilidade há. O radar está totalmente limpo.

Esperemos pelo desenrolar do dia, já que a madrugada está a ser um fiasco.


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2017 às 03:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Provavelmente pelos mesmos motivos de Portugal, *interesses*. Nós temos este inferno cada vez que as temperaturas sobem um pouco mais, ou o ambiente é mais seco. Grande parte de Espanha é assim, tem florestas e não tem estas desgraças como nós temos frequentemente.



http://www.ign.es/espmap/mapas_clima_bach/pdf/Clima_Mapa_05texto.pdf (2ª página)

http://www.mapama.gob.es/es/desarro...vo1eneroa30deseptiembrede2017_tcm7-349063.pdf (última página)

O problema é mais vasto que do que isso. O que une a Galiza e o centro-norte de PT?

Só há 'interesses' no noroeste da PI?


----------



## Zulo (16 Out 2017 às 05:20)

jamestorm disse:


> afinal já não chove nada de madrugada, retiraram chuva, mas pelos vistos ao final do dia vai chover..isto se não tirarem tambem....


Aqui acabaram de retirar tudo também, chuva só a partir das 20:00... Mau demais.


----------



## Dias Miguel (16 Out 2017 às 16:48)

Zulo disse:


> Aqui acabaram de retirar tudo também, chuva só a partir das 20:00... Mau demais.





luismeteo3 disse:


> Não me digam que não chove...



Creio sinceramente que a poluição originada pelos incêndios e as poeiras que permanecem na baixa atmosfera estão a influir directamente na falta de precipitação ou a impossibilitar a formação de precipitação...


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2017 às 16:50)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Creio sinceramente que a poluição originada pelos incêndios e as poeiras que permanecem na baixa atmosfera estão a influir directamente na falta de precipitação ou a impossibilitar a formação de precipitação...


Também temo isso. O ar está tão seco...


----------



## martinus (16 Out 2017 às 22:39)

Aqui já esteve seco. 83% de humidade no exterior.


----------



## remember (16 Out 2017 às 22:54)

Tal como tinha dito, só após a primeira quinzena de Outubro  com direito a "fotos" e tudo! Só não me sai o euromilhões LOL


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2017 às 12:44)

Já tinha saudades de ver uma frente assim em aproximação!  
https://en.sat24.com/en/sp
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 12:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já tinha saudades de ver uma frente assim em aproximação!
> https://en.sat24.com/en/sp
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


Temos que agradecer à Ophelia. 
Provavelmente, nada disto aconteceria se ela não tivesse passado ao largo da costa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2017 às 12:53)

Tiagolco disse:


> Temos que agradecer à Ophelia.
> Provavelmente, nada disto aconteceria se ela não tivesse passo ao largo da costa.


Podes crer, era um never ending AA!


----------



## Stinger (17 Out 2017 às 14:08)

Quanto tempo para chegar á Costa ?


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2017 às 14:12)

Stinger disse:


> Quanto tempo para chegar á Costa ?


17h mais ou menos penso eu...

Edit: Olhando para o radar parece vir antes...


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2017 às 14:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Temos que agradecer à Ophelia.
> Provavelmente, nada disto aconteceria se ela não tivesse passado ao largo da costa.








Ophelia, a chave mestra


----------



## rozzo (17 Out 2017 às 14:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> Temos que agradecer à Ophelia.
> Provavelmente, nada disto aconteceria se ela não tivesse passado ao largo da costa.



Há aqui um misto de "feelings" quando leio esse agradecer...

Sim, sem a Ophelia provavelmente o Atlântico não agitava tão depressa, e não tínhamos estes eventos.
O problema é que nestes eventos.. Penso que temos de incluir o trágico dia de Domingo.

E mesmo que fosse mais um dia quente como muitos outros deste Outubro o foram "desligados" da Ophelia, este dia em particular foi muito ligado ao furacão, e sem a sua presença não teria havido de certeza aquele fluxo de Sul marcado que não só cortou a brisa que acontece em quase 99% dos dias em toda a faixa litoral a norte de Lisboa, como também a manutenção durante muitas horas do fluxo de ar quente e seco intenso que tornou as condições tão explosivas...

Parece-me claríssimo que sem a Ophelia tal tragédia não teria acontecido, meteorologicamente falando claro, dado o grau de excepcionalidade da sinóptica do dia em questão!


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2017 às 14:28)

Frente bem vigorosa em aproximação, perspectivam-se bons acumulados a Norte e Centro.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2017 às 14:32)

rozzo disse:


> Há aqui um misto de "feelings" quando leio esse agradecer...
> 
> Sim, sem a Ophelia provavelmente o Atlântico não agitava tão depressa, e não tínhamos estes eventos.
> O problema é que nestes eventos.. Penso que temos de incluir o trágico dia de Domingo.
> ...


Tens toda a razão.
Neste caso, confesso que só estava a pensar na "parte positiva".


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2017 às 14:36)

rozzo disse:


> Parece-me claríssimo que sem a Ophelia tal tragédia não teria acontecido



Quem sabe se não teria sido preferível um landfall do Ophelia em Portugal Continental do que a tragédia do Domingo... Seja como for, que o Diabo escolha, pois nunca vem boa coisa destes eventos...

Por acaso ainda não há dados relativamente aos recordes absolutos batidos no passado Domingo?? Aposto que houve muitas estações meteorológicas a atingir os máximos de sempre para o mês de Outubro e, talvez, do Outono.


----------



## rozzo (17 Out 2017 às 15:00)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Quem sabe se não teria sido preferível um landfall do Ophelia em Portugal Continental do que a tragédia do Domingo... Seja como for, que o Diabo escolha, pois nunca vem boa coisa destes eventos...
> 
> Por acaso ainda não há dados relativamente aos recordes absolutos batidos no passado Domingo?? Aposto que houve muitas estações meteorológicas a atingir os máximos de sempre para o mês de Outubro e, talvez, do Outono.



Houve bastantes certamente. Infelizmente dados absolutos para esse tipo de análise não existem no site do IPMA. Era bom que tivessem uma plataforma de dados climáticos interactiva como no site da AEMET, mas enfim...
Teremos de aguardar pelo relatório mensal para ter certezas.


----------



## 1337 (17 Out 2017 às 15:22)

rozzo disse:


> Houve bastantes certamente. Infelizmente dados absolutos para esse tipo de análise não existem no site do IPMA. Era bom que tivessem uma plataforma de dados climáticos interactiva como no site da AEMET, mas enfim...
> Teremos de aguardar pelo relatório mensal para ter certezas.


O Ophelia contribuiu, claro que sim. Mas sem mão humana não havia incêndios.


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2017 às 15:26)

Ciclogénese explosiva que afetará a Irlanda.







Ligeiramente menos intensa.








Dias Miguel disse:


> Quem sabe se não teria sido preferível um landfall do Ophelia em Portugal Continental do que a tragédia do Domingo... Seja como for, que o Diabo escolha, pois nunca vem boa coisa destes eventos...



Teria sido ao contrário. A malta do litoral teria tido danos significativos especialmente se a intensificação tivesse ocorrido ao largo e o interior teria agradecido a chuva.

Já pensaste na quantidade de árvores mortas que deve haver nas cidades e na inexistente limpeza das sarjetas? Era, e será quando vierem os temporais invernais de vento, o caos.

Este tipo de coisas é circunstancial e cumulativo. Se a seca não fosse não prolongada provavelmente o fim de semana passado teria sido mais um dia quente de praia com alguns, poucos, incêndios.


----------



## jonas (17 Out 2017 às 15:42)

O radar promete:





Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Out 2017 às 15:46)

Belo fim de tarde que vamos ter!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2017 às 16:03)

Orion disse:


> Teria sido ao contrário. A malta do litoral teria tido danos significativos especialmente se a intensificação tivesse ocorrido ao largo e o interior teria agradecido a chuva.
> 
> Já pensaste na quantidade de árvores mortas que deve haver nas cidades e na inexistente limpeza das sarjetas? Era, e será quando vierem os temporais invernais de vento, o caos.
> 
> Este tipo de coisas é circunstancial e cumulativo. Se a seca não fosse não prolongada provavelmente o fim de semana passado teria sido mais um dia quente de praia com alguns, poucos, incêndios.


Se algo desse tipo estivesse previsto e se se concretizasse tinham de ser tomadas medidas, limpar tudo etc. Hoje em dia, grande parte das limpezas é a própria precipitação que a faz. Pôde-se ver hoje por exemplo em Portalegre, sarjetas completamente tapadas pelas folhas e lixo que havia nas ruas, tenho outro exemplo aqui em Arronches, no rio Caia, cujas ribeiras são uma autêntica floresta neste momento, grande parte toda seca devido à falta de água e se alguém quisesse causar ali um desastre já o tinha feito. Estão neste estado porque não há cheias à algum tempo e era isso que as limpava um pouco mais porque se estamos à espera que haja alguma intervenção da parte de alguém podemos esperar sentados. Quando houver cheias e a água não tiver por onde passar e inundar as hortas abre logo toda a gente a pestana. Neste país é preciso acontecerem as desgraças para toda a gente o fazer e passa-se o mesmo com incêndios! Pode haver gente má que gosta de ver o país a arder, pode haver gente estúpida que sabe perfeitamente que não choveu mas que se mete a fazer queimadas na mesma, mas se houvesse mais intervenções nas florestas provavelmente não aconteciam nem metade das desgraças que têm acontecido.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2017 às 16:31)

Orion disse:


> Teria sido ao contrário. A malta do litoral teria tido danos significativos especialmente se a intensificação tivesse ocorrido ao largo e o interior teria agradecido a chuva.
> 
> Já pensaste na quantidade de árvores mortas que deve haver nas cidades e na inexistente limpeza das sarjetas? Era, e será quando vierem os temporais invernais de vento, o caos.
> 
> Este tipo de coisas é circunstancial e cumulativo. Se a seca não fosse não prolongada provavelmente o fim de semana passado teria sido mais um dia quente de praia com alguns, poucos, incêndios.



Pensei, daí a minha expressão: "Seja como for, que o Diabo escolha, pois nunca vem boa coisa destes eventos..."

Amanhã será o primeiro dia com esses problemas em todas as zonas urbanas, pois a frente fria virá com alguma chuva e algum vento. 
O problema é crónico, pois há a política do betão, essencial para a angariação de votos, mas depois esquecem-se que é necessário limpar todas as infraestruturas de águas pluviais e residuais, ver se há muros ou estradas que necessitam de reparações, etc, etc, etc. Mas, como sabemos, isso não gera mais anos no poleiro  Os nossos políticos são alérgicos às despesas correntes de manutenção e, para isso, é necessário gastar dinheiro e ter recursos para tal.

Quanto aos incêndios, só posso dizer uma coisa: Basta!


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2017 às 16:54)

Frente muito bem formada, algo que já não se via à muito tempo:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (17 Out 2017 às 16:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Frente muito bem formada, algo que já não se via à muito tempo:



Que descarregue bem!!!


----------



## lserpa (17 Out 2017 às 17:01)

Pelos vistos já chove em Viana e moderada! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2017 às 17:03)

Dias Miguel disse:


> mas depois esquecem-se que é necessário limpar todas as infraestruturas de águas pluviais e residuais,



Se as pessoas não atirassem tanto lixo para o chão talvez a limpeza das sarjetas e das ribeiras não fosse tão importante. Ao contrário do que se vê nos incêndios, neste caso o ónus vai todo para as equipas de limpeza. Interessante não é?

Como para o ano já há menos área para queimar ao menos que aproveitem a oportunidade para reformular a floresta. Não ter uma grande densidade florestal perto das casas já seria um bom começo.

Por fim...






Alguém está a ver o eucalipto?


Duvido que as mudanças necessárias sejam politicamente exequíveis.

O país não está preparado para um futuro com um clima mais seco e com um interior ainda mais envelhecido.

O cadastro florestal ainda vai demorar. Até lá muito mais vai torrar.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2017 às 17:27)

Orion disse:


> O cadastro florestal ainda vai demorar. Até lá muito mais vai torrar.



Enquanto as K7 e a Oposição estiverem com a ideia que a Propriedade Privada é inviolável, mesmo que cheia de silvados, lixo, mato e completamente abandonada...



Orion disse:


> com um interior ainda mais envelhecido.



Os velhos já não podem e os novos não querem "trabalhos", querem empregos ou bom tempo ou praia ou vida nas urbes. O campo que sobreviva, mesmo que seja sem água ou pessoas para trabalharem a terra.



Orion disse:


> Duvido que as mudanças necessárias sejam politicamente exequíveis.



Vai dizer isso ao Marques do Pombal após o Terramoto de 1755. A expressão a si atribuída «enterrar os mortos, cuidar dos vivos e fechar os portos» bem podia ser usada nesta ocasião. Basta de palavras, é necessária acção e trabalho de campo, desde um novo ordenamento da floresta a uma educação de base para as gerações vindouras, pois isto não irá recuperar-se às próximas eleições, mas sim irá demorar décadas... Infelizmente há mais de 100 pessoas que morram e muitos milhares nunca irão beneficiar alguma mudança que venha a ocorrer.



Orion disse:


> Alguém está a ver o eucalipto?



Eucaliptos, pinheiros, acácias, carvalhos, tudo arde desde que tenha a faisca adequada 



Orion disse:


> Se as pessoas não atirassem tanto lixo para o chão talvez a limpeza das sarjetas e das ribeiras não fosse tão importante. Ao contrário do que se vê nos incêndios, neste caso o ónus vai todo para as equipas de limpeza. Interessante não é?



Mais educação, menos interesses


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2017 às 17:34)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Enquanto as K7 e a Oposição estiverem com a ideia que a Propriedade Privada é inviolável, mesmo que cheia de silvados, lixo, mato e completamente abandonada...



Pelo contrário. O que a K7 quer é roubar nacionalizar o que é produtivo e deportar malta do litoral para trabalhar nas restantes terras. Cuidado com o que sugeres.



Dias Miguel disse:


> Os velhos já não podem e os novos não querem "trabalhos", querem empregos ou bom tempo ou praia ou vida nas urbes. O campo que sobreviva, mesmo que seja sem água ou pessoas para trabalharem a terra.



As pessoas tendem a ir para onde há mais oportunidades e qualidade de vida. Já viste a distribuição da população da vizinha Espanha?

Só se dá valor à liberdade quando não há.



Dias Miguel disse:


> Mais educação, menos interesses



Pelo contrário. Por exemplo a mata da Califórnia está cheio de laboratórios de droga e cultivações ilegais de _cannabis_. Está a haver muita gente com prejuízo.

A California sofreu uma seca abismal e as árvores indígenas estão a morrer devido a variadas pestes. Incendiários sempre houve e sempre haverão.



Dias Miguel disse:


> Vai dizer isso ao Marques do Pombal após o Terramoto de 1755.



Volto ao primeiro ponto. Depende. Onde pensas ficar? No lado dos oprimidos ou dos opressores? Olha que às vezes essa decisão é feita por outros.


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Out 2017 às 17:56)

Orion disse:


> deportar malta do litoral para trabalhar nas restantes terras



Venham eles. Um pouco de humor negro desde a Sibéria Alentejana... 



Orion disse:


> Só se dá valor à liberdade quando não há.



Adoro a minha liberdade do Alto Alentejo e não a troco por nada. Nem mesmo pelo verde das tuas paisagens micaelenses 



Orion disse:


> Já viste a distribuição da população da vizinha Espanha?



Não te esqueças que vivi 38 anos a 4 kms de lá e conseguem estar pior do que nós, mesmo com regiões autonómicas e rendimentos muito superiores. Casualmente esses rendimentos têm servido para dinamizar um pouco a raia, nem que seja com a compra de propriedades deste lado por parte de Nuestros Hermanos.



Orion disse:


> Pelo contrário. Por exemplo a mata da Califórnia está cheio de laboratórios de droga e cultivações ilegais de _cannabis_. Está a haver muita gente com prejuízo.



Metam um muro nisso  Agora mais sério 


Orion disse:


> A California sofreu uma seca abismal e as árvores indígenas estão a morrer devido a variadas pestes.



Tal como cá, também temos um clima mediterrâneo 



Orion disse:


> Onde pensas ficar? No lado dos oprimidos ou dos opressores?



Vou-te contar uma situação da minha vida profissional: sempre aprendi que, para se ser chefe, têm de se ser mau. Esse mau, não é no sentido de fazer mal às pessoas: é simplesmente que não podemos dar um dedo, pois depois querem o braço todo e continuar a não trabalhar, pois todos temos esse vício.
Para algumas pessoas este pensamento é de um opressor. Eu acho que é ser justo, para aqueles que trabalham e para aqueles que não querem fazer nada. Esses queixam-se de opressão.
Quando podemos, devemos ser nós mesmo a decidir.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2017 às 18:08)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Adoro a minha liberdade do Alto Alentejo e não a troco por nada. Nem mesmo pelo verde das tuas paisagens micaelenses


Agora vou-me expressar porque tenho grande orgulho em ser desta zona! Temos de tudo, nunca nos faltou nada, a única coisa que não temos é tudo numa só cidade ao contrário do litoral. Sou jovem mas amo viver aqui, o nosso problema é não ter grande coisa para o futuro, era nisso que se devia investir mais. Isto sim, é qualidade de vida, viver num ambiente calmo e não num ambiente barulhento e atribulado. Amo o campo e por alguma razão me preocupo e me queixo tanto pela falta de chuva que temos tido. Quanto ás cidades, como Badajoz (por exemplo) são as ideais, adoro a qualidade de vida daquela cidade, não há melhor mesmo, tem de tudo e não tem população em excesso.


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 18:10)

joralentejano disse:


> Temos de tudo, nunca nos faltou nada, a única coisa que não temos é tudo numa só cidade ao contrário do litoral. Sou jovem mas amo viver aqui, o nosso problema é não ter grande coisa para o futuro, era nisso que se devia investir mais. Isto sim, é qualidade de vida, viver num ambiente calmo e não num ambiente barulhento e atribulado. Amo o campo e por alguma razão me preocupo e me queixo tanto pela falta de chuva que temos tido. Quanto ás cidades, como Badajoz (por exemplo) são as ideais, adoro a qualidade de vida daquela cidade, não há melhor mesmo, tem de tudo e não tem população em excesso.


Pura verdade !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2017 às 18:44)

*Aviso importante no seguimento Incêndios!*


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2017 às 18:47)

Tiagolco disse:


> Temos que agradecer à Ophelia.
> Provavelmente, nada disto aconteceria se ela não tivesse passado ao largo da costa.





rozzo disse:


> Há aqui um misto de "feelings" quando leio esse agradecer...
> 
> Sim, sem a Ophelia provavelmente o Atlântico não agitava tão depressa, e não tínhamos estes eventos.
> O problema é que nestes eventos.. Penso que temos de incluir o trágico dia de Domingo.
> ...



Exatamente aquilo que ia dizer, a Ophelia foi uma faca de dois gumes. 

Às vezes isto do "destino" tem das suas. Não é que acredite ou desacredite, simplesmente depois do terror que tem sido este ano inteiro em termos meteorológicos, pensamos que não podia piorar mais. 

Acho que podemos considerar o dia de hoje como uma nova esperança, aquele passar do "Cabo das Tormentas". Há muito trabalho a fazer neste país. Temos um prazo de 6-7 meses. Há que pôr as burocracias de lado e atuar, de uma vez.


----------



## jonas (17 Out 2017 às 19:15)

Poder nevar na Torre:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1767938549914133&id=101779189863419&ref=group_header


----------



## Orion (17 Out 2017 às 22:29)




----------



## GonçaloMPB (17 Out 2017 às 23:38)

Belas frentes a atravessar a Peninsula, finalmente 

Ainda que não resolva o problema, alguma coisa há-de ajudar, mais que não seja a molhar terra e o ar.

Aqui em Madrid o dia amanheceu limpo, tornando-se nublado, tendo caido os primeiros aguaceiros pelas 15h, chuva sempre seguida (aguaceiros fracos a moderados) deade as 15h até quase às 20h.

15º agora.

Entretanto vou tentar escutar pessoal da Andalucia, que parece que a coisa para ali está bem interessante.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Out 2017 às 23:46)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Entretanto vou tentar escutar pessoal da Andalucia, que parece que a coisa para ali está bem interessante.


El Cuervo de Sevilla e todo o sul de Sevilha devem estar debaixo de água, ao tempo que esta linha de instabilidade está por lá com este aspeto  É pena não haver estações tanto wunderground como netatmo nestas localidades, devem ser acumulados bem interessantes e algo desastrosos...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Out 2017 às 00:43)

joralentejano disse:


> El Cuervo de Sevilla e todo o sul de Sevilha devem estar debaixo de água, ao tempo que esta linha de instabilidade está por lá com este aspeto  É pena não haver estações tanto wunderground como netatmo nestas localidades, devem ser acumulados bem interessantes e algo desastrosos...


Vista aqui da minha varanda está assim essa linha:


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2017 às 00:56)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Vista aqui da minha varanda está assim essa linha:


Tão longe mas tão visíveis e constantes!
Linha tão fina e tão bem formada. À bastante tempo que está naquela zona mas progride lentamente para SE. Acumulados bastante elevados, numa estação a norte de Cádiz, mais concretamente em El Puerto de Santa Maria uma estação netatmo tem 51.9mm, à pouco estava um eco roxo mesmo por cima do local. Devem estar a haver bastantes problemas naquela zona de Cádiz ...


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Out 2017 às 09:19)

joselamego disse:


> Pura verdade !



Off-Topic: @joralentejano para o ano temos o @joselamego aqui pela zona


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Out 2017 às 19:53)

Má saída do Ecm mas não quer dizer nada isto ainda pode dar muitas voltas a esta distância temporal.


----------



## Orion (18 Out 2017 às 19:56)

António josé Sales disse:


> Má saída do Ecm mas não quer dizer nada isto ainda pode dar muitas voltas a esta distância temporal.



Nada disso. Por mim pode ficar como está 

Pensem nos dias de praia


----------



## joralentejano (18 Out 2017 às 19:59)

Orion disse:


> Nada disso. Por mim pode ficar como está
> 
> Pensem nos dias de praia


Pensemos nas desgraças. Sim, porque com esta chuva as pessoas vão pensar que já se podem fazer queimadas e vão fazê-las. Pode ser ironia mas não mete qualquer piada. Começa a cansar ver os modelos sempre a tocar na mesma tecla. E eu a pensar que isto poderia mudar...O GFS, o ECM e o GEM voltam a mostrar anticiclone e o mesmo cenário de domingo que causou as desgraças, mas desta vez, sem precipitação nos dias seguintes. Depois daquilo que aconteceu, oxalá não se concretize, se não chover, pelo menos que não apareça uma cut-off que obrigue o anticiclone a puxar calor e lestada.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Out 2017 às 20:06)

Orion disse:


> Nada disso. Por mim pode ficar como está
> 
> Pensem nos dias de praia



Pois por mim não isto era muito mau para nós ainda falta algum tempo isto ainda pode mudar.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Out 2017 às 20:34)

Orion disse:


> Nada disso. Por mim pode ficar como está
> 
> Pensem nos dias de praia



Até parece que esta chuva é suficiente para acabar com a seca , se o cenário se mantiver , então pode vir muitos incêndios para a semana novamente , acho que há muitas pessoas que não tem bem a noção do que é ter um fogo a porta de casa , é triste ver isto .


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2017 às 20:40)

Orion disse:


> Pensem nos dias de praia


Too soon, Orion, too soon...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Out 2017 às 20:44)

Grande tristeza é ainda a haver pessoas que só querem mais e mais calor e secura , isto enerva me , que porcaria !


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Out 2017 às 21:56)

Agora vamos estar semanas sem chover novamente.
É a nossa sina.


----------



## joselamego (18 Out 2017 às 22:22)

Davidmpb disse:


> Agora vamos estar semanas sem chover novamente.
> É a nossa sina.


Calma, amanhã pode tido mudar nos modelos ...vamos ter esperança 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Out 2017 às 22:45)

AS saídas dos modelos deste fim de semana são decisivas, vamos ver o que vai acontecer.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Out 2017 às 22:57)

Também estou ansioso para ver onde isto vai parar...para já não há nada conclusivo. A partir do fim de semana já poderemos tirar algumas conclusões.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (18 Out 2017 às 23:08)

Os modelos estão uma maravilha por agora. Os amiguinhos do sol podem comprazer-se com mais uns quantos dias de calorinho. Aquilo de que realmente precisamos parece preferir visitar outras latitudes,


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Out 2017 às 23:36)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Os modelos estão uma maravilha por agora. Os amiguinhos do sol podem comprazer-se com mais uns quantos dias de calorinho. Aquilo de que realmente precisamos parece preferir visitar outras latitudes,


Normalmente este calor prolongado ou fora de época traduz-se num Janeiro e fevereiro bem animado!

A ver vamos..
Para já temos mais 2 dias de chuva aqui para o Litoral norte.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Out 2017 às 11:14)

Alguém que mande vir mais um camião de cAAlmex...
Vou precisar. (vamos todos penso eu)


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2017 às 11:16)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Os amiguinhos do sol podem comprazer-se com mais uns quantos dias de calorinho. Aquilo de que realmente precisamos parece preferir visitar outras latitudes,


Também acho, temos que aproveitar, têm sido tão poucos os dias de sol e calor.
Que continue assim até ao Natal.


----------



## AnDré (19 Out 2017 às 11:47)

Orion disse:


> Nada disso. Por mim pode ficar como está
> 
> Pensem nos dias de praia



Adoro o sarcasmo... 

No último fim-de-semana de Outubro, tinha planeado ir até Várzea da Serra, apanhar castanhas e substituir alguns castanheiros que secaram no verão.
Mas pensando melhor, será que vale a pena fazer tantos quilômetros para ir apanhar poucas castanhas - que dizem ser fracas este ano e substituir castanheiros num pequeno soito onde há mato de um lado, e eucaliptos (plantados este ano) do outro?

Ir para a praia, sai-me mais barato e dar-me-á menos dores de cabeça. A água do mar até está mais quente agora.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2017 às 11:49)

Mais uns dias com temperaturas de 26/27°C e vento de leste a caminho. Cut-off nos Açores e o continente é que sofre com o lado pior que isso nos pode dar, mais valia desaparecer. Vamos estar mais umas semanas sem chuva, ou seja, esta chuva pouco valeu. Desta seca e de todos os problemas causados pela persistência do AA, não saímos tão depressa.
Haja paciência para este tempo da treta!


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2017 às 12:17)

Sim esta chuva ou nada para a seca que temos é a mesma coisa!! seria importante caso fosse para continuar a chover semanas e meses seguidos mas não é isso que se vê para os próximos dias ou 1/2 semanas


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2017 às 12:36)

O tempo parece querer ser linear com o ano transacto. 1 mês = 3 semanas e meia de estabilidade + 2 dias de chuva. O Clima em Portugal está a mudar mais rápido do que eu pensava. Por muito que nos custe, é uma realidade e algo que vamos ter de nos habituar. Impressionante que já há mais de 3 anos não consegue existir um padrão de coerência ao nível da instabilidade, muito pelo contrário são meses a fio de Sol, Seca e temperaturas dentro ou acima da média.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2017 às 13:30)

Basicamente, é isto:


----------



## cepp1 (19 Out 2017 às 13:38)

Este período mais seco que estamos atravessar não sei se será fruto ou não das mudanças climáticas porque segundo as mesmas choveria menos no centro e sul e mais no norte. Alias haverá redução em 50% da precipitação na primavera e verão e aumento de 20% no Inverno e não é isso que está acontecer. É uma diminuição generalizada.
Contudo muitas medidas devem desde já ser tomadas pelo pais que com a sua politica do "deixa andar" e "amanha logo se vê" so tomará medidas quando não houver mesmo água!!


----------



## lserpa (19 Out 2017 às 13:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Basicamente, é isto:



Já ando por aqui há alguns anos e juro que nunca tinha visto uma representação tão perfeita do estado do tempo!!! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2017 às 13:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> Basicamente, é isto:


Parabéns, estás contratado pela RTP para apresentares o estado do tempo...


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (19 Out 2017 às 13:57)

Deixo uma questão meramente teórica, relacionada com uma suspeição que tenho, mas para a qual não tenho resposta: podemos estar a assistir a um reposicionamento irreversível, no médio e longo prazo, do AA de forma a progredir mais para o leste, sobre a Península Ibérica, ou mesmo no oeste mediterrânico e com isso a bloquear a entrada dos sistemas frontais? Isto por analogia a outras situações de bloqueio anticiclónico "trágicas" como as que influenciam climas desérticos (ex. América do Sul - Deserto do Atacama). Se bem se recordam no outono/inverno do ano passado tivemos intermináveis semanas de vento sueste com depressões centradas a Oeste da Península que, literalmente, despejavam toda a chuva no oceano. Obrigado.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Out 2017 às 14:19)

Penso que o que estamos a assistir é o inicio da ponta de Iceberg bem seco e que trará o deserto ao sul da península Ibérica e um clima em Portugal muito mais seco do que aquele que conheceram os nossos pais e avós. As mudanças irão acontecer realmente mais rápido, em Linha com os últimos 10 anos, mas muito mais consistentes. O clima na Europa cental não irá mudar tão drasticamente ainda assim muito mais seco e menos frio. É o que muitos cientistas apontam como quase certo.


----------



## The Weatherman (19 Out 2017 às 15:29)

jamestorm disse:


> Penso que o que estamos a assistir é o inicio da ponta de Iceberg bem seco e que trará o deserto ao sul da península Ibérica e um clima em Portugal muito mais seco do que aquele que conheceram os nossos pais e avós. As mudanças irão acontecer realmente mais rápido, em Linha com os últimos 10 anos, mas muito mais consistentes. O clima na Europa cental não irá mudar tão drasticamente ainda assim muito mais seco e menos frio. É o que muitos cientistas apontam como quase certo.



Concordo com tudo e para aqueles que ainda não viram ou têm dúvidas:

The 16 scariest maps from the E.U.’s massive new climate change report


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2017 às 16:09)

AnDré disse:


> Adoro o sarcasmo...







AnDré disse:


> Ir para a praia, sai-me mais barato e dar-me-á menos dores de cabeça. A água do mar até está mais quente agora.



Claro. Dias cinzentos, húmidos e com a maioria das pessoas mal disposta com os atrasos no trânsito. Andas na rua e passa um carro por cima de uma poça e ficas com o dia estragado.

Depois é preciso cuidado extra com os sapatos para não se molhar a casa. E a sujidade nos quintais/pátios? E a chatice das infiltrações?

Se a realidade é esta...



> Quando olhamos para os dados relativos a Portugal é possível perceber que 43,6% da população vive em áreas densamente povoadas, 30,3% em zonas consideradas intermédias e 26,1% em áreas pouco populosas.



... percebe-se o porquê de não haver muita preocupação pela falta de chuva. Do meu conhecimento a água vem da fonte e a comida do supermercado 

Se eu, citadino, tiver que escolher entre inundações em minha casa e a mata torrar, acho que a escolha vai ser óbvia 

Se os Açores fossem mais secos e quentes no inverno teriam muito mais turismo. Queixas haveriam sempre, devido à índole da atividade, mas não seriam assim tantas. Bastaria uma chuva fraca, periódica e com muito menos nevoeiro


----------



## S Pimenta (19 Out 2017 às 16:17)

O IPMA acabou de colocar *aviso Amarelo de Agitação Marítima* entre _Sábado 6h e Domingo 9h..._
Será por causa da *tempestade Brian*?


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2017 às 16:39)

lserpa disse:


> Já ando por aqui há alguns anos e juro que nunca tinha visto uma representação tão perfeita do estado do tempo!!!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Também achei! Qualquer um irá entender!


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2017 às 16:41)

Davidmpb disse:


> Parabéns, estás contratado pela RTP para apresentares o estado do tempo...


Ora então, fico muito agradecido! Cumprimentos.


----------



## joselamego (19 Out 2017 às 16:47)

Tiagolco disse:


> Basicamente, é isto:


Está espectacular! Top! 5 estrelas ...
Simples, lúdico, real, divertido ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (19 Out 2017 às 17:36)

Isso continuem a pensar nas tragédias que podem acontecer para a semana !


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (19 Out 2017 às 17:55)

Para a semana ja vai haver regiões a ultrapassar os 30 graus novamente , e ainda há pessoal quem queira praia nesta altura do ano , isto pais vai num bom caminho vai , vai no caminho para a tragédia !


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2017 às 18:37)

Orion disse:


> Se a realidade é esta...
> 
> ... percebe-se o porquê de não haver muita preocupação pela falta de chuva. Do meu conhecimento a água vem da fonte e a comida do supermercado
> 
> ...


E a água que vem da fonte vem de onde? Do mar? Por amor de deus! Por muita ironia que isso seja, tendo em conta a situação que estamos a passar e que eu tenho presenciado todos os dias (relativamente à falta de água) isso não me dá qualquer piada. Muita gente acordou para a vida no domingo e só havia publicações no twitter e facebook a pedir para chover o mais rápido possível. Muita gente que deseja tempo para praia constantemente vai, quando a água faltar, perceber que a nossa principal fonte de vida não é só o sol e calor. E não, não estou a desejar mal a ninguém, quando isso acontecer, acontecerá de uma maneira geral, todos passaremos pelo mesmo. Se isto continuar assim, Portugal já não tem condições para abastecer a população no próximo verão, mas pronto é como já disse, só quem vê, como está a situação e quem passa pelas dificuldades que isto causa é que sabe dar o valor porque falar é sempre fácil. Terminámos Setembro com calor e tempo seco e parece que vamos terminar Outubro com a mesma situação, já agora só falta terminar o ano, e pelos vistos é uma grande felicidade para muita gente. O sol hoje mal abriu e as terras já estão todas secas, portanto, parece que esta chuva de nada serviu. Nunca, mas nunca ninguém, nem mesmo as pessoas mais velhas se lembram de ver o Rio Caia completamente seco no final de Outubro e parece que vai entrar assim em novembro. É como já disseram aqui, o clima em Portugal está a mudar rapidamente e devíamos-nos mentalizar disso e prepararmos-nos, mas por cá as coisas só se tentam resolver quando já é tarde demais. É muito triste!


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2017 às 18:41)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Para a semana ja vai haver regiões a ultrapassar os 30 graus novamente , e ainda há pessoal quem queira praia nesta altura do ano , isto pais vai num bom caminho vai , vai no caminho para a tragédia !


Um bocado dramático, não?


----------



## Snifa (19 Out 2017 às 18:45)

Informação especial

*Comunicado válido entre* *2017-10-19 16:30:00* e *2017-10-28 23:30:00
*
Assunto_:_ Antevisão - novamente tempo seco após semana com precipitação.

Desde o dia 16 de outubro iniciou-se um período de precipitação que deverá prolongar-se até dia 21 de outubro, com maior incidência nas regiões do litoral Norte e Centro, sendo o Algarve a região com menores quantidades de precipitação. A temperatura do ar desceu, passando a oscilar entre os valores normais para a época do ano.

Entre os dias 22 e 25 de outubro prevê-se um novo período sem precipitação, havendo uma probabilidade entre 20 e 40% de ocorrência de precipitação nas regiões Norte e Centro entre os dias 26 e 28 de outubro. Haverá ainda subida da temperatura do ar para valores máximos entre 25 e 30 °C e humidades relativas do ar inferiores a 40% no período da tarde nas regiões do Interior até dia 25 de outubro.

A precipitação entre os dias 16 e 21 não deverá ter impactos significativos na diminuição da situação de seca, em particular nas regiões do interior e no Algarve, devendo o risco de incêndio voltar a aumentar já a partir de dia 21, pelo menos até dia 25 de outubro.

Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa

Data de edição: 2017-10-19 16:30:20

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2017 às 19:38)

lserpa disse:


> Já ando por aqui há alguns anos e juro que nunca tinha visto uma representação tão perfeita do estado do tempo!!!
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Simplesmente fabuloso!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2017 às 19:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Simplesmente fabuloso!!!


Ai assim até fico corado.


----------



## jonas (19 Out 2017 às 20:00)

Tiagolco disse:


> Basicamente, é isto:


Muito bem reapresentado o estado do tempo ....

.........................................................
De facto depois desta semana de outono, parece que a chuva não veio para ficar.Mas vamos ter esperança .


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2017 às 20:20)

joralentejano disse:


> E a água que vem da fonte vem de onde? Do mar? Por amor de deus! Por muita ironia que isso seja, tendo em conta a situação que estamos a passar e que eu tenho presenciado todos os dias (relativamente à falta de água) isso não me dá qualquer piada.



Não estava à espera que achasses e ao mesmo tempo não muda nada do que escrevi.



joralentejano disse:


> Muita gente acordou para a vida no domingo e só havia publicações no twitter e facebook a pedir para chover o mais rápido possível.



'Acordaram' nada.

Não gostam do resultado (fogos) mas mesmo que pudessem duvido que quisessem abdicar do processo (calor seco no verão).

Quando houver um verão chuvoso (que mais cedo ou mais tarde ocorrerá) vai ser um festival de lamúrias de malta com as férias estragadas. Serão poucas as pessoas a dizerem  mas felizmente este ano houveram poucos fogos.

Daqui a 3 ou 4 anos a maior parte das reações emocionais relativas a estes fogos já desapareceram. Ficam os relatos com muito menor impacto.



joralentejano disse:


> Nunca, mas nunca ninguém, nem mesmo as pessoas mais velhas se lembram de ver o Rio Caia completamente seco no final de Outubro e parece que vai entrar assim em novembro.



Que reação esperas de pessoas que não vivem aí nem dependem desse rio?

Um exemplo: Se a minha ilha tivesse sido atingida pelo Ophelia haveria muita empatia e coisas do género mas a médio prazo isso não interessa um chavo. Só interessam os meios disponíveis ao longo do tempo. Daqui a uns meses as ilhas das Caraíbas que foram atropeladas cairão no esquecimento e nem tão cedo voltarão ao que eram. A empatia fica mas a ajuda há muito que já se foi embora.

Na tua situação que medidas realistas podem ser tomadas? Inevitavelmente serão os bombeiros a ser encarregues da distribuição de água.

Ao governo só restam as obras faraónicas.


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2017 às 20:36)

https://blogs.scientificamerican.co...-models-fail-to-accurately-simulate-droughts/

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/scie...es-extreme-weather-through-history-180957185/

As _mega-_secas ocorrem periodicamente e não esperem que os modelos as prevejam com antecedência.

Da mesma forma, mudança de estação não significa necessariamente mudança de padrão meteorológico.

Provavelmente o calor atual teria sido devastador há 200 anos atrás. Felizmente hoje em dia há barragens (não obstante o seu efeito ser reduzido devido às exigências humanas) e toda a tecnologia para transportar comida.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2017 às 21:19)

Em Outubro de 1974, em Faro não caiu uma pinga. Há 43 anos atrás, já existia alterações climáticas.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Out 2017 às 21:22)

Orion disse:


> 'Acordaram' nada.
> 
> Não gostam do resultado (fogos) mas mesmo que pudessem duvido que quisessem abdicar do processo (calor seco no verão).
> 
> ...


Nunca disse para as pessoas deixarem de dizer que já não querem mais calor só porque estamos na situação em que estamos. Mas, uma coisa é pedirem calor e bom tempo no verão, outra, é pedir isso em Outubro, sei perfeitamente que de nada vale estar para aqui a dizer estas coisas mas é algo que me irrita. Posso ser dos poucos que tem essa opinião, mas nunca a vou deixar de ter, estou habituado a coisas completamente diferentes de muita gente que vem para aqui discordar daquilo que digo. Mas pronto, cada um tem a sua opinião, e respeito, são por vezes realidades completamente diferentes. 


Orion disse:


> Que reação esperas de pessoas que não vivem aí nem dependem desse rio?
> 
> Um exemplo: Se a minha ilha tivesse sido atingida pelo Ophelia haveria muita empatia e coisas do género mas a médio prazo isso não interessa um chavo. Só interessam os meios disponíveis ao longo do tempo. Daqui a uns meses as ilhas das Caraíbas que foram atropeladas cairão no esquecimento e nem tão cedo voltarão ao que eram. A empatia fica mas a ajuda há muito que já se foi embora.
> 
> ...


Eu dependo dele, queixo-me da falta de água que existe neste caso, preocupo-me bastante com estas situações. Neste momento, é óbvio que os que se queixam são aqueles que precisam dos rios e nascentes na agricultura, pecuária etc, enquanto houver água nas barragens grande parte da população que utiliza água apenas nas torneiras, não vai ter muitas reacções pois não têm praticamente noção nenhuma daquilo que se está a passar e mesmo que tenham enquanto a água continuar a aparecer nas torneiras não haverá grande preocupação, tal como disse. Era bom sinal, se nunca tivessem essa preocupação, sinceramente.
Acaba por ser tudo junto, natureza a morrer, falta de água para a população, agricultura, pecuária e outras coisas. Estas secas também não ajudam muito no desenvolvimento do interior, muita gente acaba por se fartar, pois, têm de gastar imenso dinheiro na comida para os animais, e o dinheiro que foi gasto para criar os legumes e outros produtos também foi em vão. O próprio clima do país começa a não ajudar no desenvolvimento do mesmo na totalidade, apenas nas regiões do litoral onde há turismo mas ainda assim, o nosso clima começa a ser bastante desagradável em todo o lado. O clima do litoral no verão é bom para quem passa dias e dias com temperaturas entre os 35/40ºC (como eu) mas mau para os turistas, para quem lá vive e que gosta de praia, principalmente.
E volto a citar, esse pensamento é apenas de agora, sempre choveu e nunca havia tantas reclamações como há agora, uma coisa é reclamar com chuva no verão e quando chove várias semanas seguidas, outra é reclamar por chover um dia depois de meses e meses a ter tempo bom e sem chuva, e ainda mais custa ouvir isso quando estamos a passar por uma seca tão terrível como esta.
O Governo não pode fazer grande coisa para mudar a situação mas há outras coisas que pode fazer para por exemplo poupar mais água. Ontem foi publicada esta noticia no tópico do seguimento rios e albufeiras: http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/detalhe/agua-paga-atirada-ao-mar-ha-45-anos
Há necessidade de em anos como estes estar constantemente a deitar água fora? Tenho a certeza que não se está sempre a regar, nesse sentido deviam ser tomadas algumas medidas e tenho a certeza que se fosse mais poupada, as barragens talvez não estivessem numa situação tão má como muitas estão neste momento.
Quanto ao exemplo da Califórnia que deste no video, sempre teve um clima assim e está bastante habituada e preparada para as grandes secas.


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2017 às 21:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Quanto ao exemplo da Califórnia que deste no video, sempre teve um clima assim e está bastante habituada e preparada para as grandes secas.



Tanto como Portugal.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (19 Out 2017 às 22:08)

Boa noite. Apesar de ser um tanto ou quanto outsider em relação às vossas discussões, acompanho a página diariamente com bastante interesse.Hoje deixei uma questão que me parece pertinente, mas não obtive nenhum comentário (eventualmente da equipa que gere o fórum). Vou repetir. Obrigado

Deixo uma questão meramente teórica, relacionada com uma suspeição que tenho, mas para a qual não tenho resposta: podemos estar a assistir a um reposicionamento irreversível, no médio e longo prazo, do AA de forma a progredir mais para o leste, sobre a Península Ibérica, ou mesmo no oeste mediterrânico e com isso a bloquear a entrada dos sistemas frontais? Isto por analogia a outras situações de bloqueio anticiclónico "trágicas" como as que influenciam climas desérticos (ex. América do Sul - Deserto do Atacama). Se bem se recordam no outono/inverno do ano passado tivemos intermináveis semanas de vento sueste com depressões centradas a Oeste da Península que, literalmente, despejavam toda a chuva no oceano. Obrigado.


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2017 às 22:24)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Deixo uma questão meramente teórica, relacionada com uma suspeição que tenho, mas para a qual não tenho resposta: podemos estar a assistir a um reposicionamento irreversível, no médio e longo prazo, do AA de forma a progredir mais para o leste, sobre a Península Ibérica, ou mesmo no oeste mediterrânico e com isso a bloquear a entrada dos sistemas frontais?



Dizem que sim. Mas seria um processo lento.


----------



## meteo (19 Out 2017 às 22:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Outubro de 1974, em Faro não caiu uma pinga. Há 43 anos atrás, já existia alterações climáticas.


Mas há ainda dúvida que existem alterações climáticas?
Pensar que não, é desvalorizar a quase totalidade dos cientistas que estudaram sobre esta temática.

Outra coisa mais complicada é de facto a associação de secas, cheias ou outro fenómeno atípico às alterações climáticas.
Mas que as médias mensais de precipitação têm descido em Portugal, e temperaturas mais elevadas, disso não parece haver dúvidas.


----------



## Orion (19 Out 2017 às 22:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Outubro de 1974, em Faro não caiu uma pinga. Há 43 anos atrás, já existia alterações climáticas.



Mas Faro não é propriamente um local chuvoso. As alterações mais evidentes ocorrem no centro norte que sofre mais com as oscilações do anticiclone.

O mundo está mais quente e isto ficou bem descrito no relatório do clima australiano no ano passado (os motivos é que não são tão lineares como se diz).






As mudanças não ocorrem todas da mesma maneira. Dependem do local e assumem formas insidiosas (ex: redução de 20 mms no outono por década). Isso complica as estimativas e projeções.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Out 2017 às 23:11)

meteo disse:


> Mas há ainda dúvida que existem alterações climáticas?
> Pensar que não, é desvalorizar a quase totalidade dos cientistas que estudaram sobre esta temática.
> 
> Outra coisa mais complicada é de facto a associação de secas, cheias ou outro fenómeno atípico às alterações climáticas.
> Mas que as médias mensais de precipitação têm descido em Portugal, e temperaturas mais elevadas, disso não parece haver dúvidas.


Nota-se perfeitamente aqui no interior por exemplo com os Verões, que desde á uns anos para cá têm sido realmente muito quentes.
Este verão que passou foi o 6º mais quente, desde 1931 que dos 10 Verões mais quentes 6 deles ocorreram após o ano 2000, mais de metade neste período curto, será que isto não quererá dizer algo?
Ignorar estes factos e as alterações climáticas é  viver na ignorância e continuar a tapar o sol com a peneira.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (19 Out 2017 às 23:29)

Orion disse:


> Dizem que sim. Mas seria um processo lento.


Obrigado pela nota explicativa.


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2017 às 16:58)

Tempestade Brian:


A próxima ciclogénese explosiva, no atlântico noroeste, será ainda mais intensa que esta. Pelo ECM caem algo como 50 hPa em 24 horas.

Aviso laranja na Irlanda.



> Southeast winds of mean speeds 55 to 65km/h with gusts of 90 to 110km/h, will veer west or northwest and strengthen further during the night, reaching orange level with mean speeds of 65-80 km/h with gusts 110-130 km/h. Winds will ease to yellow warning level during Saturday evening.



---


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2017 às 17:14)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ignorar estes factos e as alterações climáticas é viver na ignorância e continuar a tapar o sol com a peneira.



Por mais inacreditável que possa parecer, tens membros aqui deste Fórum de Meteorologia que afirmam o contrário. "Arrefecimento Global".


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Out 2017 às 17:19)

ANALISANDO OS MODELOS:

Esta semana será de calor, com temperaturas de 30º em muitas regiões. mas a partir do próximo fim-de-semana há ainda bastante incerteza....
De notar também que o GFS mete as altas pressões um pouco mais a leste que o ECM.

Vamos ver o que acontece nas saídas do fim-de-semana...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (20 Out 2017 às 17:30)

De notar que agora que o gfs já mete as altas pressões ligeiramente mais a leste , mas isto seria muito mau como o gfs prevê seria mais ou menos como o que aconteceu domingo com o ophelia a noroeste e bastante calor com vento de sul bem quente em Portugal .


----------



## Orion (20 Out 2017 às 19:13)

Ciclogénese explosiva x2.






Os ventos associados a esta enorme depressão até serão experienciados _aqui_.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Out 2017 às 01:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Basicamente, é isto:



Sabes que o teu país está na pasmaceira meteorológica quando precisa de memes para alegrar um bocado...

Se quiserem fazemos todos um porquinho e vamos todos morar para a Serra de Sintra, lá há sempre algo diferente lmao


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2017 às 01:25)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Sabes que o teu país está na pasmaceira meteorológica quando precisa de memes para alegrar um bocado...


Ahaha tem que ser! Foi a melhor maneira que encontrei para alegrar o pessoal. 


guisilva5000 disse:


> Se quiserem fazemos todos um porquinho e vamos todos morar para a Serra de Sintra, lá há sempre algo diferente lmao


Bora! Compramos uma casa ou então alugamos uns quartos na casa da Madonna.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Out 2017 às 02:24)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ahaha tem que ser! Foi a melhor maneira que encontrei para alegrar o pessoal.
> 
> Bora! Compramos uma casa ou então alugamos uns quartos na casa da Madonna.



Eu apoio ficarmos logo com o palácio da Pena, assim nunca nos podemos queixar de falta de chuva...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (21 Out 2017 às 11:25)

E a pasmaceira vai regressar , mais um mês seco que vem aí .


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2017 às 12:51)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Eu apoio ficarmos logo com o palácio da Pena, assim nunca nos podemos queixar de falta de chuva...


Verdade! Com aquela vista não me importava mesmo.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Out 2017 às 14:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Eu apoio ficarmos logo com o palácio da Pena, assim nunca nos podemos queixar de falta de chuva...





Tiagolco disse:


> Verdade! Com aquela vista não me importava mesmo.



Percebo a ideia, mas infelizmente no palácio da Pena só veríamos (uso a primeira pessoa do plural porque de qualquer forma não me importava de comparticipar) nevoeiro em grande parte dos dias (eliminando a vista), e a precipitação em excesso que por lá existe resume-se maioritariamente a morrinha. 

De qualquer forma surge aqui uma questão pertinente... estas construções antigas a cotas elevadas na serra de Sintra tinham como um dos principais objectivos a vigia e a capacidade de avistar o inimigo a grandes distâncias, mas neste caso em particular, será que os nossos antepassados teriam alguma sorte?  Numa porção considerável dos dias estas cotas elevadas só promoveriam a *in*eficiência das observações. Fica o pensamento.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2017 às 15:58)

Gilmet disse:


> Percebo a ideia, mas infelizmente no palácio da Pena só veríamos (uso a primeira pessoa do plural porque de qualquer forma não me importava de comparticipar) nevoeiro em grande parte dos dias (eliminando a vista), e a precipitação em excesso que por lá existe resume-se maioritariamente a morrinha.


Oh well, nevoeiro é vida! A serra fica com uma misticidade espetacular. 
Mas sim, também não aguentaria tantos dias de morrinha ou nevoeiro.


Gilmet disse:


> De qualquer forma surge aqui uma questão pertinente... estas construções antigas a cotas elevadas na serra de Sintra tinham como um dos principais objectivos a vigia e a capacidade de avistar o inimigo a grandes distâncias, mas neste caso em particular, será que os nossos antepassados teriam alguma sorte?  Numa porção considerável dos dias estas cotas elevadas só promoveriam a *in*eficiência das observações. Fica o pensamento.


Wow, muito bem pensado! Se calhar antigamente não existia o tal microclima na serra, não sei. Ou então os nossos antepassados eram só totós. 
Agora fiquei curioso, vou pesquisar.


----------



## WinterIsHere (21 Out 2017 às 23:47)

Ao que parece, os próximos 10 dias vão ser quentinhos.. Enfim.

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z00UD através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2017 às 01:54)

criz0r disse:


> Ou isto muda do dia para a noite, ou vamos começar a comer castanhas e beber água-pé na Caparica,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se novembro e dezembro não forem bons de chuva estamos tramados !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2017 às 02:30)

joralentejano disse:


> Bastará um dia de lestada para a chuva que caiu se evaporar toda, não serviu mesmo de nada.
> Entretanto, nesse mesmo dia, temperaturas iguais às do norte de África:
> 
> 
> ...


E isso assusta imenso...devido às seca, aos incêndiários...a tudo!
Estava com esperança que viesse boa chuva...até li isso na página do Bestweather ...que íamos ter um novembro e dezembro e bons ...
Estou muito apreensivo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lousano (22 Out 2017 às 02:33)

O ano passado tivemos perto de 30°C até quase ao fim da primeira quinzena de Novembro.

Nada de novidade, mas alarmante relativo à seca.

Aqui apenas choveu 20mm esta semana, logo 3/4 dias de sol e algum vento...


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2017 às 02:34)

joselamego disse:


> E isso assusta imenso...devido às seca, aos incêndiários...a tudo!
> Estava com esperança que viesse boa chuva...até li isso na página do Bestweather ...que íamos ter um novembro e dezembro e bons ...
> Estou muito apreensivo !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Não sabemos o que irá acontecer, mas que novembro irá começar da pior forma, isso já temos garantido.


----------



## cepp1 (22 Out 2017 às 07:51)

Só para verem do que serviu esta chuva falei ontem com a minha mãe que está no minho. Diz ela que choveu bem estes 4/5 dias mas que ontem foi para a horta toda contente ver como estava a terra e diz ela que a terra estava seca seca como se não tivesses chovido nada.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Out 2017 às 09:19)

Pois é pessoal isto não está nada animador, aquilo que choveu foi ridículo  em comparação cm o que precisávamos, e agora já vamos entrar novamente em tempo seco.  Este ano vai ficar na Historia pelos piores motivos.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (22 Out 2017 às 09:47)

Choveu pouco certo, mas melhor que nada ao menos já deu para assentar o pó e para a fauna estar um pouco melhor, certo que vêm ai novamente tempo seco e quente e o que choveu não irá fazer praticamente nada, mas amigos ao menos o tempo esteve temporariamente mais limpo e o ar esteve mais fresco o que já foi bom, já se nota nos campos uns pequenos tons de verde o que me deixa um pouco mais feliz, mas pronto...., se este ano for muito seco o que me preocupa é para o ano, pois se continuar assim a agricultura do próximo ano simplesmente não haverá.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Out 2017 às 12:21)

tenho para mim que só irá chover a serio no Inicio de Janeiro e que terminará nessa altura o ciclo de seca que estamos a viver, pois irá chover bastante até Abril. Mas pronto isto é só a minha intuição, o mais provável é estar errada e vale tanto quanto cartomancia


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2017 às 13:15)

Janeiros e Fevereiros cada vez mais secos não auguram nada de bom para o que ai vem..


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2017 às 14:30)

blade disse:


> já estamos quase em Novembro e ainda há possibilidade de +30ºc  mais um bocado e saltam todos os recordes de Novembro


Eu já nem digo nada...cada mês que passa vejo o cenário pior, pior....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Out 2017 às 14:55)

Enfim modelos péssimos, vêem ai uma semana quente e seca esta m..... deste anticiclone não nos larga a ver se em  Novembro isto muda há que ter esperança.


----------



## WinterIsHere (22 Out 2017 às 14:58)

Haverá relação directa com as alterações climáticas por certo, não?


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2017 às 14:59)

António josé Sales disse:


> Enfim modelos péssimos, vêem ai uma semana quente e seca esta m..... deste anticiclone não nos larga a ver se em  Novembro isto muda há que ter esperança.


A saída 6 do GFS até não está má no início novembro ...vamos vendo as próximas e ter fé 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Out 2017 às 15:05)

blade disse:


> já estamos quase em Novembro e ainda há possibilidade de +30ºc  mais um bocado e saltam todos os recordes de Novembro


É normal pois neste país os recordes são quase sempre de calor.


----------



## WinterIsHere (22 Out 2017 às 15:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> É normal pois neste país os recordes são quase sempre de calor.



 Bem gostava que tivéssemos recordes de frio a serem batidos no nosso país


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Out 2017 às 15:18)

WinterIsHere disse:


> Bem gostava que tivéssemos recordes de frio a serem batidos no nosso país



Ainda vamos ter neve no inverno no litoral , isso seria uma beleza !


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2017 às 15:23)

António josé Sales disse:


> Enfim modelos péssimos, vêem ai uma semana quente e seca esta m..... deste anticiclone não nos larga a ver se em  Novembro isto muda há que ter esperança.


A esperança é sempre a última a morrer! Este ano o pior é que já temos uma seca bastante grave desde à muitos meses, é o que mais preocupa. O outono de 2009 foi super seco, idêntico a este. Apenas a partir do dia 10 de janeiro de 2010 quando caiu o maior nevão que esta região alguma vez viu é que o padrão mudou de vez e foi o inverno excelente. Saudades!


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Out 2017 às 17:13)

joralentejano disse:


> A esperança é sempre a última a morrer! Este ano o pior é que já temos uma seca bastante grave desde à muitos meses, é o que mais preocupa. O outono de 2009 foi super seco, idêntico a este. Apenas a partir do dia 10 de janeiro de 2010 quando caiu o maior nevão que esta região alguma vez viu é que o padrão mudou de vez e foi o inverno excelente. Saudades!



É verdade por vezes a mudança de padrão tarda, mas quando muda passa do 8 para o 80 pode ser que isto dê uma volta.


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Out 2017 às 17:15)

joselamego disse:


> A saída 6 do GFS até não está má no início novembro ...vamos vendo as próximas e ter fé
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Sim os modelos vão mostrando qualquer coisa para o inicio de Novembro o problema é que ainda falta muito tempo, daqui até lá tudo pode mudar e normalmente é quase sempre para pior mas há que ter esperança.


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2017 às 17:17)

António josé Sales disse:


> Sim os modelos vão mostrando qualquer coisa para o inicio de Novembro o problema é que ainda falta muito tempo, daqui até lá tudo pode mudar e normalmente é quase sempre para pior mas há que ter esperança.


Vamos ver a saída 18 do GFS e a 12 do europeu e amanhã como vai ser !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2017 às 18:07)

WinterIsHere disse:


> Bem gostava que tivéssemos recordes de frio a serem batidos no nosso país


Já tivemos no ano passado na zona centro pelo menos...


----------



## 1337 (22 Out 2017 às 18:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já tivemos no ano passado na zona centro pelo menos...


Por aqui também em Janeiro, o mais frio que me lembro. Por isso deixem se também de exageros, estas coisas acontecem.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Out 2017 às 19:37)

O ano passado não foram batido nenhum recorde de frio..tivemos dois ou 3 dias de frio a serio, mas mesmo assim nada de especial...este pessoal já se esqueceu como era nos anos 80 e 90


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2017 às 19:41)

jamestorm disse:


> O ano passado não foram batido nenhum recorde de frio..tivemos dois ou 3 dias de frio a serio, mas mesmo assim nada de especial...este pessoal já se esqueceu como era nos anos 80 e 90


Nos anos 80 e 90 era frio a sério, várias semanas....vivia eu em Gondomar e até neve vi em pequeno...hulmão

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2017 às 19:42)

jamestorm disse:


> O ano passado não foram batido nenhum recorde de frio..tivemos dois ou 3 dias de frio a serio, mas mesmo assim nada de especial...este pessoal já se esqueceu como era nos anos 80 e 90


Tive aqui -6,5C quando a mínima mais baixa era -3C... morreram montes de árvores de fruto, mesmo das que resistem ao frio... achas pouco? Em Tomar tiveram -8,4C penso eu, e foi assim por toda esta zona...


----------



## jamestorm (22 Out 2017 às 19:53)

foram coisas muito localizadas e nada consistentes...nem sequer tivemos uma verdadeira onda de frio. Aliás ha mais de 10 anos que não temos nenhuma onda de frio verdadeira, com direito a tudo que a caracteriza...isto é persistência de valores de maxima e mínima baixos por mais de 5 dias seguidos. E com alcance  territorial, ter uma mínima localizada em Santa Eulália de Baixo não significa que o país tenha estado sob um Inverno rigoroso, aliás o ano passado as maximas foram sempre muito altas, mesmo que se de noite tenham chegado a valores negativos.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2017 às 20:10)

Mas frio é sinal 99% das vezes de pouca ou nenhuma chuva, por isso o frio que fique lá bem longe


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2017 às 20:11)

miguel disse:


> Mas frio é sinal 99% das vezes de pouca ou nenhuma chuva, por isso o frio que fique lá bem longe


Prefiro chuva, chuva, chuva,  em vez do frio....imensos milímetros de precipitação !!!!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Out 2017 às 20:16)

joselamego disse:


> Prefiro chuva, chuva, chuva,  em vez do frio....imensos milímetros de precipitação !!!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Já somos dois  quero é chuva o frio que fique bem longe.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2017 às 20:37)

jamestorm disse:


> foram coisas muito localizadas e nada consistentes...nem sequer tivemos uma verdadeira onda de frio. Aliás ha mais de 10 anos que não temos nenhuma onda de frio verdadeira, com direito a tudo que a caracteriza...isto é persistência de valores de maxima e mínima baixos por mais de 5 dias seguidos. E com alcance  territorial, ter uma mínima localizada em Santa Eulália de Baixo não significa que o país tenha estado sob um Inverno rigoroso, aliás o ano passado as maximas foram sempre muito altas, mesmo que se de noite tenham chegado a valores negativos.


----------



## jamestorm (22 Out 2017 às 20:41)

onde tiraste isso? Nao ocorreu oficialmente nenhuma onda de frio no ano passado. Alias a ultima penso ter sido em 2005.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2017 às 20:50)

jamestorm disse:


> onde tiraste isso? Nao ocorreu oficialmente nenhuma onda de frio no ano passado. Alias a ultima penso ter sido em 2005.


Todos os invernos secos que tivemos foram gelados. O inverno de 2011 por exemplo foi, 2015 também...E no ano passado registei -7,1ºC aqui e vários dias com temperaturas negativas. É óbvio que Lisboa tem temperaturas completamente diferentes, não tão baixas como certas zonas do país..


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2017 às 20:51)

jamestorm disse:


> onde tiraste isso? Nao ocorreu oficialmente nenhuma onda de frio no ano passado. Alias a ultima penso ter sido em 2005.


Do boletim  de Janeiro deste ano.


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2017 às 21:51)

jamestorm disse:


> onde tiraste isso? Nao ocorreu oficialmente nenhuma onda de frio no ano passado. Alias a ultima penso ter sido em 2005.



Este ano, até em Almada registei a mínima mais baixa desde que ando nisto. Precisamente 0,0ºC quase nos negativos e que acaba por coincidir com o período indicado no Boletim do IPMA que o @Tiagolco partilhou. Foi praticamente uma semana, com a temperatura mínima inferior ao normal aqui na margem sul.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Out 2017 às 21:59)

jamestorm disse:


> onde tiraste isso? Nao ocorreu oficialmente nenhuma onda de frio no ano passado. Alias a ultima penso ter sido em 2005.



Houve pois no período referido no quadro, com recordes de mínimas absolutas em diversas estações e direito a uns flocos na costa algarvia. Lisboa com a sua "ilha" de calor só teve foi  "míseras" mínimas de 3ºC se não me engano. 


joralentejano disse:


> Todos os invernos secos que tivemos foram gelados. O inverno de 2011 por exemplo foi..



2012 

Pessoalmente não gosto nada de tempo seco e frio. Para passar frio a sério só com o elemento branco bem presente.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2017 às 22:24)

jamestorm disse:


> onde tiraste isso? Nao ocorreu oficialmente nenhuma onda de frio no ano passado. Alias a ultima penso ter sido em 2005.


E mais! Lembro-me que houve geada generalizada por Lisboa, penso que no dia 18 de Janeiro. Algo que já não acontecia há algum tempo.


----------



## WinterIsHere (22 Out 2017 às 22:27)

joselamego disse:


> Nos anos 80 e 90 era frio a sério, várias semanas....vivia eu em Gondomar e até neve vi em pequeno...hulmão
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


 Neve em Gondomar? Pagava para ver!


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2017 às 22:27)

WinterIsHere disse:


> Neve em Gondomar? Pagava para ver!


Caiu salvo erro em 1987 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Out 2017 às 23:02)

WinterIsHere disse:


> Neve em Gondomar? Pagava para ver!


9 de Janeiro de 2009 não caiu? 

Onde se pagava para ver era nas Berlengas.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2017 às 23:08)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Houve pois no período referido no quadro, com recordes de mínimas absolutas em diversas estações e direito a uns flocos na costa algarvia. Lisboa com a sua "ilha" de calor só teve foi "míseras" mínimas de 3ºC se não me engano.


Lisboa, Gago Coutinho foi aos 1,5ºC no dia 20.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Out 2017 às 23:23)

Ahhhh, o frio.

Esse *grandessíssimo* desaparecido dos outonos secos.
Já lá vão uns anos valentes. Valentes...Desses anos em que o outono, sendo seco, trazia-nos o frio. Frio instalado durante semanas, 3, 4 ou mais.
O último, severo em termos de frio, de noites de mínimas negativas "sem tirar o pé" aqui na zona, foi no longínquo 1999. Noites em que às 20h o normal era estarem já 0ºC ou menos, e às 22h já estarmos com -1\-2ºC.
Já tivemos outros anos parecidos, mas com mais curto espaço de tempo de frio instalado.
E muitas das vezes esse frio era percursor da chuva que no resto do outono-inverno fustigava o *NO*.


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2017 às 23:27)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> 9 de Janeiro de 2009 não caiu?
> 
> Onde se pagava para ver era nas Berlengas.


Em Gondomar não, mas em Lamego ( vivia na altura) sim e ficou tudo retido na estrada ! Saudades ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Out 2017 às 23:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> Lisboa, Gago Coutinho foi aos 1,5ºC no dia 20.


Não sabia  Obrigado pela correção. Essa estação regista sempre as temperaturas mais baixas da cidade. A avenida está numa boa zona para inversão.


----------



## joselamego (22 Out 2017 às 23:30)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Não sabia  Obrigado pela correção. Essa estação regista sempre as temperaturas mais baixas da cidade. A avenida está numa boa zona para inversão.


Qual estação?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2017 às 23:35)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Não sabia  Obrigado pela correção. Essa estação regista sempre as temperaturas mais baixas da cidade. A avenida está numa boa zona para inversão.


Mas o mais surpreendente foi o cabo raso ter ido aos *-0,7ºC *no dia 19.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Out 2017 às 23:46)

joselamego disse:


> Qual estação?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Gago Coutinho  


Tiagolco disse:


> Mas o mais surpreendente foi o cabo raso ter ido aos *-0,7ºC *no dia 19.



Pois foi, e Sines também foi aos -1ºC. Mais a norte na costa de prata em São Pedro de Moel a água dos canos congelou. Coisas da lestada.
Estes valores em si não são um problema, o que pode ser é o facto de um recorde de mínima absoluta ser precedido e logo seguido no mesmo ano por recordes de máximas também absolutas.
Se a tendência do nosso clima for o avanço do Bsk, mais anos como este, ora com valores negativos no inverno ora com 35ºC em outubro na costa ocidental, vamos ter infelizmente. Espero que não.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2017 às 00:00)

Sim a madrugada do dia 19 Janeiro foi meio surreal, tinha poças de agua com camada de gelo aqui em Alcabideche.
A própria mínima registada no Cabo Raso diz tudo...


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Out 2017 às 00:10)

Agora até ia buscar atrás um post de um dos membros, acho que foi o Tiagolco??, a dizer que finalmente aquele era o último dia com temperaturas nos 30ºC. 


Eu na altura também quis acreditar nisso mas tive sempre uma sensação esquisita, de que o calor e tempo seco ainda iam fazer uma gracinha este mês. Apesar de absurdo, é verdade. É um ano para esquecer. Não me admirava que os últimos dois meses fossem igualmente secos.

Um ano algo semelhante ao 2012, seco mas com alguma animação (convectiva) pelo meio, eventos estes que não servem de nada para desagravar secas. Mas é irónico pois este foi um dos anos em que vi mais trovoada. Não me lembro de ter visto o fenómeno durante oito meses seguidos de um ano.

Agora já só espero por um 2018 dentro dos padrões normais, já nem peço por grandes eventos, apenas que seja melhor que esta miséria.


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2017 às 00:11)

Quem dera ao litoral norte ter um rio atmosférico...


----------



## dahon (23 Out 2017 às 09:09)

Orion disse:


> Quem dera ao litoral norte ter um rio atmosférico...


Não sei se era bem a mesma coisa mas penso que tivemos algo parecido no inverno de 2015/2016. Se bem me lembro houve várias zonas do país com acumulados acima dos 50mm durante vários dias. Havendo mesmo dias em que se ultrapassou os 100 mm.


----------



## The Weatherman (23 Out 2017 às 10:00)

Orion disse:


> Quem dera ao litoral norte ter um rio atmosférico...



"Americanicamente" dramático!
Porque é que só o litoral norte haveria de querer uma coisa destas? Nesta altura todo o país precisava de um rio atmosférico, ou mesmo um riacho durante umas semanas...


----------



## RTC (23 Out 2017 às 12:13)

Orion disse:


> O GFS e o ECM estão praticamente iguais.
> 
> cho que o caso mais significativo é o G. Oriental já que a frente vai parar durante várias horas. É provável a ocorrência de chuva persistente e ocasionalmente moderada a forte. Está em aberto a ocorrência de atividade elétrica concentrada e de intensidade fraca a moderada.
> 
> ...



Tópico a seguir.
Desloco-me 6a feira para S.Miguel para uma prova desportiva e as previsões não são nada animadoras...


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Out 2017 às 12:25)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> 9 de Janeiro de 2009 não caiu?
> 
> Onde se pagava para ver era nas Berlengas.





joselamego disse:


> Em Gondomar não, mas em Lamego ( vivia na altura) sim e ficou tudo retido na estrada ! Saudades ....
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Por aqui nesse dia houve acumulação entre uns 5 a 10 cm. Embora ja não me lembre bem... isto a menos de 10km de Gondomar. A serra de santa justa funciona realmente como uma importante barreira contra o ar marítimo, pena não ser mais alta


----------



## Stinger (23 Out 2017 às 12:33)

c0ldPT disse:


> Por aqui nesse dia houve acumulação entre uns 5 a 10 cm. Embora ja não me lembre bem... isto a menos de 10km de Gondomar. A serra de santa justa funciona realmente como uma importante barreira contra o ar marítimo, pena não ser mais alta


Ainda tenho a foto de perfil da serra de santa justa com neve xD


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Out 2017 às 12:37)

Stinger disse:


> Ainda tenho a foto de perfil da serra de santa justa com neve xD



Realmente épico esse dia  é por dias desses que anseio cada inverno


----------



## Stinger (23 Out 2017 às 12:39)

Stinger disse:


> Ainda tenho a foto de perfil da serra de santa justa com neve xD


Tambem temos a serra da Freita relativamente perto de gondomar e ainda me aventurei na de Montemuro xD .


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (23 Out 2017 às 12:45)

Dando crédito à última saída do GFS isto está mesmo um mimo. Até 8 de novembro, crendo no modelo e nas reservas que nos colocam as previsões a médio prazo, nem um pingo de chuva em Portugal Continental. O AA reposiciona-se sempre de forma a influenciar-nos.


----------



## joselamego (23 Out 2017 às 13:00)

Fico atónito a olhar para os modelos, tanto GFS como o europeu , até agonia, tira o ar...só Anticiclone ...que mal fizemos nos para merecer isto? Deixa me respirar fundo e tentar me acalmar!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Windmill (23 Out 2017 às 13:15)

Isto é só o começo. Vocês parecem estar mesmo em maus lençóis. A realidade climática na Península parece cada vez mais ser outra, com a agravante de haver mais área florestal ardida. 

http://observador.pt/2016/11/01/pen...formar-se-num-deserto-ate-ao-final-do-seculo/


----------



## Windmill (23 Out 2017 às 13:17)

Mas há uma coisa que me deixa na dúvida.
Não é suposto a alta pressão subtropical descer de latitude à medida que a estação caminha para o inverno?
Enfim, já nada mais é como dantes...


----------



## joselamego (23 Out 2017 às 13:24)

Windmill disse:


> Mas há uma coisa que me deixa na dúvida.
> Não é suposto a alta pressão subtropical descer de latitude à medida que a estação caminha para o inverno?
> Enfim, já nada mais é como dantes...


Sim, devia descer o AA subtropical para latitudes mais baixas ...
E é isso que me agonia e preocupa-me cada ano que passa.
As mudanças climáticas é um facto, querem acreditem ou não !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## The Weatherman (23 Out 2017 às 13:28)

Uma amostra temporal muito curta para tanto desespero e especulação. Aconselha-se calma.


----------



## rozzo (23 Out 2017 às 13:28)

Windmill disse:


> Mas há uma coisa que me deixa na dúvida.
> Não é suposto a alta pressão subtropical descer de latitude à medida que a estação caminha para o inverno?
> Enfim, já nada mais é como dantes...



Isso é verdade, em média, em termos climatológicos. Se fizeres a média para todas as longitudes para todos os anos, claro que sim, e continua a acontecer, e vai sempre continuar a acontecer enquanto houver um ciclo solar anual...

Agora para uma determinada região e para um determinado ano, isso não acontece de forma linear e "programada" obviamente. Há oscilações e padrões anómalos. E obviamente estamos bem centrados num desses padrões anómalos, com essa extensão de uma "língua" de alta pressão sub-tropical para cima da nossa região, sem dar tréguas. Mas se fores ver as cartas de pressão/geopotencial certamente repararás que tirando essa "anomalia", em todas as regiões à volta os valores de geopotencial vão sendo (mesmo que aos soluços) gradualmente mais baixos, é o normal.


----------



## Windmill (23 Out 2017 às 13:35)

Mas por aquilo que tenho visto, as mudanças climáticas parece que só são mais evidentes aí nessa parte do globo, tanto a nível de temperatura como a nível de falta de chuva.
Já tem alguns anos que o anticiclone deixou de ser volátil, passando a ficar mais estacionário. 
Há quem diga que isto vai mudar quando a corrente do Golfo enfraquecer. O que é certo, é que o tempo vai passando e o cenário  Madeira - Canárias - Peninsula Ibérica  é sempre o mesmo: verão quase todo o ano.
Os Açores apesar de tudo ainda se vão safando, mas até por aqui também já se nota a falta da chuva no tempo certo.
Acho que o melhor mesmo é emigrar...


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Out 2017 às 13:50)

Quanto à situação do AA sob a qual Portugal Continental continua a ser fustigado (Tempo estável que consegue ser pior do que qualquer mês de chuva), só será alterada caso vier alguma entrada de Norte, após a retirada da depressão da região dos Açores e o deslocamento do AA para essa zona (tal como prevê o GEM).
O meu medo é que, depois de uma entrada fria, a circulação volte a ser de leste mas com forte arrefecimento nocturno... Se a seca está para durar e vem a geada, os poucos pastos sobreviventes deste "estio eterno" ou desta semana de três gotas, terão o destino traçado...


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2017 às 15:08)

Mas quem é que disse que não vai chover? 





Uau! A maior parte da península vai chegar aos* -60ºC*. Que espetáculo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2017 às 15:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mas quem é que disse que não vai chover?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que bem dispostos que nós estamos...


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2017 às 15:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Uau! A maior parte da península vai chegar aos* -60ºC*. Que espetáculo!



Mas aqui a zona do Porto vai estar pelos - 16 apenas, nunca mais vem uma vaga de frio a sério, e digna desse nome 

Sempre tudo para os mesmos.. ..


----------



## 1337 (23 Out 2017 às 15:29)

É assim mesmo AA, fica aqui por cima agora, quando te apetecer sair do poleiro, ao menos sai de vez


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2017 às 15:32)

Snifa disse:


> Mas aqui a zona do Porto vai estar pelos - 16 apenas, nunca mais vem uma vaga de frio a sério, e digna desse nome
> 
> Sempre tudo para os mesmos.. ..


Não te podes queixar muito. No Gerês vão estar quase 30ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Out 2017 às 16:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mas quem é que disse que não vai chover?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mas quem é que deu LSD ao WRF???


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2017 às 16:27)

The Weatherman disse:


> "Americanicamente" dramático!
> Porque é que só o litoral norte haveria de querer uma coisa destas? Nesta altura todo o país precisava de um rio atmosférico, ou mesmo um riacho durante umas semanas...



As frentes atlânticas geralmente têm mais intensidade no centro-norte correto?

Já tens a tua resposta 



dahon disse:


> Não sei se era bem a mesma coisa mas penso que tivemos algo parecido no inverno de 2015/2016. Se bem me lembro houve várias zonas do país com acumulados acima dos 50mm durante vários dias. Havendo mesmo dias em que se ultrapassou os 100 mm.



Deve ser. Os rios atmosféricos fazem parte da climatologia do centro-norte de PT.

Cá é que não se usa esse termo.


----------



## The Weatherman (23 Out 2017 às 18:16)

Orion disse:


> As frentes atlânticas geralmente têm mais intensidade no centro-norte correto?
> 
> Já tens a tua resposta
> 
> ...



A pergunta era retórica mas estou totalmente de acordo com o desfecho.


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2017 às 18:16)

E quando parecia que algo podia mudar, e até com frio razoável de Norte, eis que o suspeito do costume volta, alla, para cima deles, que se faz tarde


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Out 2017 às 19:31)

Primeira quinzena de novembro já está condenada , enfim , nada de nada , vai ser sempre isto , secura sem fim á vista , enfim não há nada a fazer , nem vai haver agricultura no próximo inverno muito provavelmente , enfim ...


----------



## vitamos (23 Out 2017 às 19:42)

Não fosse o assunto sério e até parecia que estas páginas descrevem o argumento de mais um filme apocalíptico.

Agora todos nós sabemos muito bem a volatilidade dos modelos... E todos sabemos que até os melhores invernos podem começar com bloqueios anticiclonicos  desesperantes. 

Agora enterrar um inverno que nem começou ainda, parece-me precoce. Mais ainda, confundir alterações climáticas (reais claro) com previsões meteorológicas numa curta janela temporal parece-me um erro...


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2017 às 19:55)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Primeira quinzena de novembro já está condenada , enfim , nada de nada , vai ser sempre isto , secura sem fim á vista , enfim não há nada a fazer , nem vai haver agricultura no próximo inverno muito provavelmente , enfim ...


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2017 às 20:04)

Conseguem ver o capacete da PI?


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2017 às 20:05)

Lá diz o ditado: Quando mais chora menos mija, ou seja, quando mais chorarem menos chove. 

Eu, cá já vejo o coração começar a bater a partir do início de Novembro (dia 2), nem o AA eterno como o pessoal quer fazer crer.

Ainda, vou ver, o pessoal a pedir para parar de chover, que está tudo alagado.


----------



## Marco pires (23 Out 2017 às 20:23)

Boa noite,

Está é a minha primeira participação do que conto serem muitas pois sou um apaixonado por meteorologia, aliás já sigo este fórum á anos e por isso estou dentro do ambiente e meio de participação que se vive aqui, como quase todos lamento o estado a que se chegou neste país em termos de seca, mas o que queria perguntar em concreto era outra coisa:

Na próxima sexta-feira dia 27 vou até aos Açores, São Miguel.
Vou ver uma pessoa conhecida mas aproveito para dar uma volta pela ilha, vou na Ryanair e deverá chegar perto das oito da manhã locais, e regresso no mesmo dia perto das 19 horas.

Pelo que tenho lido não estará o tempo mais agradável para passear e a minha pergunta aos Senhores membros é em concreto o que poderei esperar em termos de tempo para esse dia.
Já estive em São Miguel no passado mês de maio e tive a sorte de apanhar bom tempo, apenas algum nevoeiro.
Relativamente ao voo e embora tenha já andado bastante de avião tenho algum medo, e se está mau tempo principalmente vento, tenho receio tanto na aterragem como na descolagem:
Por isso e se em certa medida não causar incômodo aos Senhores membros pedia indicações do que posso esperar ao longo do dia da próxima sexta-feira em São Miguel.
Desde já peço desculpa se esta mensagem está no local errado e caso assim seja se for possível aos Senhores moderadores que a removam ou a coloquem no local certo.

Muito agradecido a todos os Senhores e os meus cumprimentos


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Out 2017 às 20:30)

Marco pires disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Está é a minha primeira participação do que conto serem muitas pois sou um apaixonado por meteorologia, aliás já sigo este fórum á anos e por isso estou dentro do ambiente e meio de participação que se vive aqui, como quase todos lamento o estado a que se chegou neste país em termos de seca, mas o que queria perguntar em concreto era outra coisa:
> 
> ...




Seja muito bem vindo , pinhal novo é uma grande zona , eu em breve vou postar em alcochete.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Out 2017 às 20:36)

Marco pires disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Está é a minha primeira participação do que conto serem muitas pois sou um apaixonado por meteorologia, aliás já sigo este fórum á anos e por isso estou dentro do ambiente e meio de participação que se vive aqui, como quase todos lamento o estado a que se chegou neste país em termos de seca, mas o que queria perguntar em concreto era outra coisa:
> 
> ...


Muito bem-vindo! 
Quanto ao estado do tempo em São Miguel previsto para esse dia, o membro @Orion parece ser a pessoa indicada para o dizer! 
Cumprimentos e participa!


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Out 2017 às 20:45)

Marco pires disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Está é a minha primeira participação do que conto serem muitas pois sou um apaixonado por meteorologia, aliás já sigo este fórum á anos e por isso estou dentro do ambiente e meio de participação que se vive aqui, como quase todos lamento o estado a que se chegou neste país em termos de seca, mas o que queria perguntar em concreto era outra coisa:
> 
> ...


~

Muito bem vindo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orion (23 Out 2017 às 20:46)

Marco pires disse:


> Por isso e se em certa medida não causar incômodo aos Senhores membros pedia indicações do que posso esperar ao longo do dia da próxima sexta-feira em São Miguel.



Incerto ainda.

Se tivesse que apostar diria muita nuvem e alguma chuva.

Improvável que faça vento suficiente para desviar/cancelar voos.

A partir de amanhã já deve haver previsão oficial  http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## joselamego (23 Out 2017 às 20:48)

Marco pires disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Está é a minha primeira participação do que conto serem muitas pois sou um apaixonado por meteorologia, aliás já sigo este fórum á anos e por isso estou dentro do ambiente e meio de participação que se vive aqui, como quase todos lamento o estado a que se chegou neste país em termos de seca, mas o que queria perguntar em concreto era outra coisa:
> 
> ...


Boa noite Marco, sê bem vindo.!..
Vai participando , aqui todos sentimos o bichinho da metereologia !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (23 Out 2017 às 21:49)

Muito obrigado a todos pelos cumprimentos, assim faço conta de ir participando assiduamente.
Pois então a ver como vai estar na sexta-feira pelas bandas dos Açores, pelo menos se chover alguma coisa que dê para matar saudades mas não impeça de dar uma volta já não é mau.
É que isto aquilo pelo continente está mesmo ruim em termos de precipitação, a agravar estão também as temperaturas que mais parecem de finais de Agosto/Setembro do que propriamente de finais de Outubro.
Tenho uma estação Oregon e registei 31.2º de máxima o que é absurdo para a altura do ano, mas enfim, é o que temos e nada a fazer.

Uma vez mais um muito obrigado a todos


----------



## Zarb (23 Out 2017 às 21:52)

Aos que puderem ajudar na recolha de dados quanto ao frio e à neve no Norte Português: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/neve-e-frio-no-norte-portugues-pedido-de-auxilio-em-dados.9564/


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Out 2017 às 08:38)

ruka disse:


> JMA e o seu poderoso anticiclone da Gronêlandia 1080 mb



Afinal não foi só o WRF que se meteu no LSD


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2017 às 10:32)

Marco pires disse:


> Muito obrigado a todos pelos cumprimentos, assim faço conta de ir participando assiduamente.
> Pois então a ver como vai estar na sexta-feira pelas bandas dos Açores, pelo menos se chover alguma coisa que dê para matar saudades mas não impeça de dar uma volta já não é mau.
> É que isto aquilo pelo continente está mesmo ruim em termos de precipitação, a agravar estão também as temperaturas que mais parecem de finais de Agosto/Setembro do que propriamente de finais de Outubro.
> Tenho uma estação Oregon e registei 31.2º de máxima o que é absurdo para a altura do ano, mas enfim, é o que temos e nada a fazer.
> ...



Bem-vindo Marco! Participa.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Out 2017 às 11:49)

O ecm e o gfs já começaram a prever uma mudança do estado do tempo , logo para o início de Novembro , o gfs prevê uma entrada de ar frio de norte , em que já poderia dar cotas de neve a rondar os 800 m , o ecm prevê uma depressão que daria vento forte e chuva forte .


----------



## 1337 (24 Out 2017 às 12:16)

Calma que há uma luz ao fundo do túnel, Novembro poderá entrar da melhor maneira. Vamos rezar


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2017 às 13:11)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Primeira quinzena de novembro já está condenada , enfim , nada de nada , vai ser sempre isto , secura sem fim á vista , enfim não há nada a fazer , nem vai haver agricultura no próximo inverno muito provavelmente , enfim ...





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O ecm e o gfs já começaram a prever uma mudança do estado do tempo , logo para o início de Novembro , o gfs prevê uma entrada de ar frio de norte , em que já poderia dar cotas de neve a rondar os 800 m , o ecm prevê uma depressão que daria vento forte e chuva forte .




Mas então a 1ª quinzena de Novembro e o Inverno que ainda nem começou, não estavam já condenados? Agora fiquei confuso..


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Out 2017 às 13:36)

Snifa disse:


> Agora fiquei confuso..








Acho que alguém anda a ver demasiados meteogramas do GFS e depois também passa dos 24 ºC no dia 31/10 para quase 0 ºC no final do dia 02/11


----------



## AndréGM22 (24 Out 2017 às 13:38)

Snifa disse:


> Mas então a 1ª quinzena de Novembro e o Inverno que ainda nem começou, não estavam já condenados? Agora fiquei confuso..



Ahahah, eu já deixei de ler os comentários uma pessoa até fica irritada com a quantidade de disparates que dali saem...


----------



## Super Trovoada (24 Out 2017 às 14:31)

Nas imagens de satélite do Lance já é visível um tom mais verde em Portugal derivado à (pouca) chuva que caiu.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Out 2017 às 18:01)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O ecm e o gfs já começaram a prever uma mudança do estado do tempo , logo para o início de Novembro , o gfs prevê uma entrada de ar frio de norte , em que já poderia dar cotas de neve a rondar os 800 m , o ecm prevê uma depressão que daria vento forte e chuva forte .


Já nos podes fazer uma previsão para Novembro? e para o inverno? será frio, seco ou chuvoso?
Obrigado.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2017 às 18:07)




----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2017 às 18:13)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já nos podes fazer uma previsão para Novembro? e para o inverno? será frio, seco ou chuvoso?
> Obrigado.



Já devias saber que tudo depende da malfadado antílope... 

Mas eu aposto que vai chover... Excepto se for de noite ou se estiver sol....


----------



## AndréGM22 (24 Out 2017 às 18:51)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já nos podes fazer uma previsão para Novembro? e para o inverno? será frio, seco ou chuvoso?
> Obrigado.



Então não pode? É o que ele tem feito, a previsão muda é a cada dia  Num temos um mês que já não vai dar nada, no dia a seguir já vai chover


----------



## trovoadas (24 Out 2017 às 18:51)

Parece que estamos oficialmente no Verão de São Martinho! Que desespero


----------



## Marco pires (24 Out 2017 às 19:01)

Pois é, o mau é que oficiosamente o verão nunca terminou desde abril


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Out 2017 às 21:00)

24 de Outubro de 2017. Tive de ligar o ventilador enquanto estava a trabalhar.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Out 2017 às 21:03)

trovoadas disse:


> Parece que estamos oficialmente no Verão de São Martinho! Que desespero





Marco pires disse:


> Pois é, o mau é que oficiosamente o verão nunca terminou desde abril



Bem-vindo Marco 
Qualquer dia nem essa pausa de São Martinho temos, ou já nem temos...é verão de março a dezembro sempre a abrir (esperemos que não), com umas chuvas de mês a mês de sistemas que não resistem mais de 3 dias ao AA que tem tendência a expandir-se cada vez mais acompanhando presumo a dilatação da Célula de Hadley (mais calor a convergir junto ao equador, mais difícil é o ar arrefecer em altitude, logo as zonas de subducção sub-tropicais vão-se deslocando cada vez mais para norte e para fora dos seus limites), corrijam-me se estiver errado ..

https://summitcountyvoice.com/2012/...t-shape-northern-hemisphere-weather-patterns/

https://robertscribbler.com/2015/08/10/10575/

Penso que há mesmo modelações desses possíveis cenários, se alguém souber de algum link para um desses estudos acerca do futuro do AA era interessante.


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2017 às 21:49)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Penso que há mesmo modelações desses possíveis cenários, se alguém souber de algum link para um desses estudos acerca do futuro do AA era interessante.



Clica aqui.



4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> https://robertscribbler.com/2015/08/10/10575/



Conhecia este artigo mas o problema é mesmo a falta de dados concretos. É mais opinião do que facto.

Vê lá as diferenças na PC média anual entre 1/1/1950 e 31/12/1980 vs 1/1/1980 e 31/12/2010.







Nos anos '50 e '60 a meteorologia ainda era arcaica. Mas mesmo que estivesse tudo igual, quanto muito as Bermudas seriam as mais prejudicadas. Não me parece que hajam enormes diferenças no território português.


----------



## Orion (24 Out 2017 às 22:05)

Exemplo entre tantos outros...

PC média anual - '90-'00. Mais a norte ou mais a sul. Mais a oeste ou mais a leste. O bom filho a casa regressa


----------



## blade (24 Out 2017 às 22:07)

blade disse:


> Cada vez estamos mais próximos desta extrema vaga de calor para a altura do ano
> 
> 
> 
> ...



como todos nós sabemos está a ser um outubro muito quente, sempre foi normal mesmo antigamente ainda haver calor durante a primeira quinzena do mês, mas com o avanço no calendário os dias ficam muito mais pequenos e a intensidade solar diminui rapidamente pelo que não seriam de esperar estes valores.
Em 2011 existiu mais calor em média na primeira quinzena mas depois a temperatura caiu a pique, enquanto que neste mês foi principalmente dias com temperatura acima da média.
Em 2014 também assistimos a elevadas temperaturas no final de outubro
2014




2017




daqui a uns anos podemos vir a ter 30ºc em novembro


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (24 Out 2017 às 22:11)

Orion disse:


> Clica aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente, obrigado pelo link! 
Bem por essa imagem realmente não dá para tirar grandes conclusões..a não ser aquela deslocalização da zona de pressões abaixo de 1000mb do noroeste do Atlântico Norte para o nordeste (ali um bloqueio a estender-se até à Islândia), Temos a tal "piscina" de águas doces e mais frias que se está a formar com o degelo na Gronelândia (que pode afectar a corrente do Golfo) , embora esse seja um fenómeno mais evidente após 2011, ou seja depois desse período de análise. Melhor fugir das especulações.


----------



## Marco pires (24 Out 2017 às 22:12)

uma pergunta de novato se não se importam:

nas previsões do IPMA para os Açores aparece sempre a designação do vento como fresco e bonançoso, no continente não se aplicam essas designações, pelo menos nunca as vi nas previsões do IPMA.
alguma razão para designações diferentes?


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2017 às 22:45)

Marco pires disse:


> uma pergunta de novato se não se importam:
> 
> nas previsões do IPMA para os Açores aparece sempre a designação do vento como fresco e bonançoso, no continente não se aplicam essas designações, pelo menos nunca as vi nas previsões do IPMA.
> alguma razão para designações diferentes?


Bom, os meteorologistas que fazem as previsões descritivas das ilhas não são os mesmos que fazem as do continente, logo os termos usados são bastante distintos.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2017 às 22:57)

Nos Açores usam as designações da escala de Beaufort, o que faz sentido para locais onde há maior prevalência de navegação marítima. Na Madeira estou admirado de não fazerem o mesmo, mas o IPMA dos Açores é uma delegação diferente, portanto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2017 às 23:15)

trovoadas disse:


> Parece que estamos oficialmente no Verão de São Martinho! Que desespero



Este ano, é com uma cervejinha e um gelado fresquinho. 

Para mim, só quando ver tudo em bikini no Natal aí, é que digo chegaram as alterações climáticas.  Até lá, é a variabilidade climática normal do nosso clima. Sim, está mais quente, mas já fez no passado episódios iguais com temperaturas altas. A precipitação, essa sempre foi irregular no sul do país e as secas são recorrentes, tal como as cheias repentinas também o são. Fenómenos mais extremos agora do que no passado, não sei, antigamente, já passava tornados só que não havia tantos meios de divulgação e isso faz transpor que haja mais eventos do que na realidade existem.

O Portal do Clima do IPMA, diz que vem aí uma grande seca em 2022.  Mas, 2019, vai tudo água abaixo e vai ser a loucura. 

Podem analisar, brincar e aprender: http://portaldoclima.pt/pt/#


----------



## Marco pires (24 Out 2017 às 23:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nos Açores usam as designações da escala de Beaufort, o que faz sentido para locais onde há maior prevalência de navegação marítima. Na Madeira estou admirado de não fazerem o mesmo, mas o IPMA dos Açores é uma delegação, diferente, portanto.



esclarecido, não fazia ideia.

muito obrigado


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2017 às 00:28)

E foi só há 10 dias atrás que a Ophelia passou a poucas centenas de quilómetros de Sta. Maria.

Surreal.

Que ilhas foram destruídas pelos furacões nas Caraíbas? Poucos se lembram e isso é bastante assustador já que o mesmo aconteceria aqui. O continente - que seria a principal fonte de assistência - está demasiado ocupado com a devastação dos incêndios.


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2017 às 00:37)

Se a Ophelia tivesse sido Orion eu teria um _nick_ infame. Puro azar, pá


----------



## jamestorm (25 Out 2017 às 01:11)

As alterações nesta década são evidentes, só nao sabemos se a seguir vem anos mais frios ou com chuva mais normal e previsível, mas para quem como eu nasceu nos anos 80 e me lembro de como era a partir dai de 86 e nos 90, digo-vos que o que temos hoje é assustadoramente diferente. sempre houve anos de seca, mas anos mais normais se seguiam. É difícil por isto em qualquer coisa palpável pq infelizmente o que uma pessoa tem como certo não é traduzido em números, pq os números são interpretados de formas mto distintas dependendo que quem os lê.

lembro-me por exemplo,  que até ao verão de sao martinho, todos os anos chovia dias sem parar, dias seguidos. geralmente chegava a chuva pela vindima (Alenquer é uma região com muitas vinhas) e havia sempre quem tentasse vindimar antes das primeiras chuvas. Em Outubro qdo andávamos na escola ja mta gente ia de gorro e luvas, hoje vão de calções os miudos até Dezembro. E Havia as cheias...Novembro num ano de cheia, podia ja significar caudais grandes dos rios...noutros anos era mais para Fevereiro até Abril. E o frio? Havia grandes geadas antes do natal, em Novembro tb já as havia, dependendo do ano. E duravam dias a fio..consistentemente.

E depois temos os Verões, que estranhamente pareciam-me mais quentes e sem esta nortada que dura meses. Havia muitas noites de calor intenso abafado em Agosto, estranhamente essas noites quase desapareceram.

Bem podia continuar por aqui a fora...mas, o que tenho a dizer é que aquelas pessoas que não acreditam nas alterações climáticas é pq não andam atentas ou pq já se esqueceram como era. Só ha duas hipóteses, ou estamos em cenário alterações verdadeiras, ou isto foi so uma flutuação normal e o clima volta a ser o que era na próxima década...porque estar diferente, ele está.


----------



## hurricane (25 Out 2017 às 08:56)

jamestorm disse:


> As alterações nesta década são evidentes, só nao sabemos se a seguir vem anos mais frios ou com chuva mais normal e previsível, mas para quem como eu nasceu nos anos 80 e me lembro de como era a partir dai de 86 e nos 90, digo-vos que o que temos hoje é assustadoramente diferente. sempre houve anos de seca, mas anos mais normais se seguiam. É difícil por isto em qualquer coisa palpável pq infelizmente o que uma pessoa tem como certo não é traduzido em números, pq os números são interpretados de formas mto distintas dependendo que quem os lê.
> 
> lembro-me por exemplo,  que até ao verão de sao martinho, todos os anos chovia dias sem parar, dias seguidos. geralmente chegava a chuva pela vindima (Alenquer é uma região com muitas vinhas) e havia sempre quem tentasse vindimar antes das primeiras chuvas. Em Outubro qdo andávamos na escola ja mta gente ia de gorro e luvas, hoje vão de calções os miudos até Dezembro. E Havia as cheias...Novembro num ano de cheia, podia ja significar caudais grandes dos rios...noutros anos era mais para Fevereiro até Abril. E o frio? Havia grandes geadas antes do natal, em Novembro tb já as havia, dependendo do ano. E duravam dias a fio..consistentemente.
> 
> ...



Tambem tenho de concordar. Eu sou de 91 mas lembro me tambem de ser diferente. A ultima decada principalmente tem sido completamente diferente. Lembro-me sempre de haver cheias em Setembro e de muito mais frio em Outubro, apenas com a pausa tipica do Verao de Sao Martinho. Nos ultimos anos, o Verao tem-se prolongado por tempo demasiado. As estacoes estao completamente descoordenadas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Out 2017 às 09:02)

O Europeu estava tão bom, mas hoje já mudou....
O GFS mete anticiclone até 10 de novembro que é até onde alcança...
Espero que isto mude, o início de novembro prometia, mas parece que vai tudo por água abaixo (no pun intended)


----------



## AMFC (25 Out 2017 às 09:46)

Mas existem algumas dúvidas que o clima em Portugal mudou e está a mudar cada vez mais rapidamente ? Eu nasci no Algarve, barlavento, e por lá vivi até 1990. Em puto adorava brincar nas poças, levei muitas por chegar a casa todo encharcado . Recordo-me que a maioria dos Invernos chovia bastante, com ventos fortes e mar muito agitado que provocava enormes ondas a bater nas falésias, um espectáculo fabuloso. Os campos estavam verdejantes e as ribeiras fartas de água. Claro que existia um outro inverno mais seco. Compararem com agora, o Algarve tem cada vez mais secas,chuvas muito irregulares, com episódios de cheias pelo meio. Eu noto uma brutal diferença.


----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2017 às 10:25)

Meteofan disse:


> O GFS mete anticiclone até 10 de novembro que é até onde alcança...
> Espero que isto mude, o início de novembro prometia, mas parece que vai tudo por água abaixo (no pun intended)



Eu bem vos disse, que ainda tínhamos de esperar pelo Verão de S.Martinho. Esse para além do outro também nunca falha 

A distância ainda é razoável, a esperança é a ultima a morrer.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Out 2017 às 10:37)

criz0r disse:


> Eu bem vos disse, que ainda tínhamos de esperar pelo Verão de S.Martinho. Esse para além do outro também nunca falha
> 
> A distância ainda é razoável, a esperança é a ultima a morrer.


Eu já ando de calções e t-shirt desde o fim de Março( exceptuando a semana passada)  e pelos vistos vou continuar, pois ainda vem aí o Verão de S.Martinho


----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2017 às 10:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu já ando de calções e t-shirt desde o fim de Março( exceptuando a semana passada)  e pelos vistos vou continuar, pois ainda vem aí o Verão de S.Martinho



Em Abril já estava eu na Praia (Excelente dia por sinal). Secalhar ainda dou um saltinho até à Caparica no Fim de semana, ainda por cima a água deve estar "caldo"


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Out 2017 às 11:11)

Saída do GFS:




Recomendo caalmex, para casos mais graves recomenda-se uma dosagem de 4 vezes ao dia:




Atenção, devido ao número de pedidos este ano o Stock vai estando esgotado...


----------



## jamestorm (25 Out 2017 às 12:07)

eheh isto está a ir no caminho que eu previa...chuva agora só la para Janeiro, escrevam o que eu digo


----------



## jorgeanimal (25 Out 2017 às 15:20)

Então quer dizer que é a 1a vez que existe uma seca em Portugal? E que nunca tinha havido nortada durante meses? Nem nevoeiro? Deve estar na altura de inventar um dispositivo que retenha a água dos rios para uso posterior e outro que utilize a força do vento para produzir energia eléctrica... 
Quando choveu há uns dias só não brinquei nas poças porque ia de carro e já não tenho idade para isso.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Out 2017 às 15:40)

Davidmpb disse:


> Eu já ando de calções e t-shirt desde o fim de Março( exceptuando a semana passada)  e pelos vistos vou continuar, pois ainda vem aí o Verão de S.Martinho



Qual será o Verão que virá a seguir ao São Martinho? São José, Santo António, Menino Jesus... 
Em Espanha a bacia do Segura está a apenas 13% da capacidade.


----------



## Marco pires (25 Out 2017 às 15:45)

Boa tarde,
Os meses vão-se passando e já estamos com o novembro á porta, o tempo segue como se estivéssemos em setembro, a falta de chuva e as temperaturas não são coincidentes com a época de forma alguma.
A semana passada estive na barragem do pego do altar na zona de alcácer e nunca me lembro de ver a água com os níveis tão baixos, é uma dor de alma.
Se não houver uma mudança radical deste padrão e seguirmos nisto de termos 2 ou 3 dias de chuva em cada mês, para o próximo verão antevejo uma catástrofe para a agricultura e a criação de gado.
De facto ainda temos pela frente o resto do outono e todo o inverno, posso estar daqui a uns meses a dizer que já chega de chuva, mas para já as indicações que temos não auguram nada de bom pelo menos no breve prazo.
Tenho assistido aqui a discussões sobre o que cada um deseja, nomeadamente aqueles que até gostariam de ter verão 365 dias por ano.
Felizmente o tempo não vai com desejos, sejam eles de chuva, frio, sol ou calor.
Neste momento creio ser ponto assente que todos desejamos a chuva e uma mudança de padrão duradoura e efectiva, mas quem assim não deseja está tão só a expressar a sua opinião que em nada vai influenciar aquilo que virá.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Out 2017 às 16:18)

as secas aconteciam, mas não desta forma...não me lembro do ultimo ano em que choveu normalmente? Chuva a serio, 2010? Isto esta muito para alem do que é normal...esta seca é histórica e dura ja há vários anos...so chove uns dias em Outubro e depois uns dias em Fevereiro/Março..Abril águas mil???  quando?? Ahh pois é bébé..


----------



## joralentejano (25 Out 2017 às 16:34)

jamestorm disse:


> as secas aconteciam, mas não desta forma...não me lembro do ultimo ano em que choveu normalmente? Chuva a serio, 2010? Isto esta muito para alem do que é normal...esta seca é histórica e dura ja há vários anos...so chove uns dias em Outubro e depois uns dias em Fevereiro/Março..Abril águas mil???  quando?? Ahh pois é bébé..


É de referir que a seca já dura à vários anos no sul, numas zonas mais que outras, este ano é grave em todos os sentidos mas há certos anos em que é apenas na agricultura e não é geral. O norte por exemplo teve um inverno 2015/2016 chuvoso, chegou a haver chuva extrema em alguns pontos do Noroeste e seca no sul, esse ano aqui nesta zona foi bom para a agricultura. Pelo menos por aqui, o último ano em que choveu normalmente que fosse bom para a agricultura, barragens etc foi 2013/2014 e lembro-me de ter começado a chover apenas no natal,  novembro e grande parte de dezembro foram completamente a seco, 2014 foi o último ano em que a Barragem do Caia fez descargas, a partir daí foi sempre a descer.
O outono de 2014 foi bastante chuvoso também mas depois seguiu-se um inverno seco e o último abril, águas mil foi em 2016, o total mensal aqui foi superior a 100mm quando a média é cerca de 50/60mm, foi uma primavera bastante animada até.


----------



## Teya (25 Out 2017 às 16:35)

AMFC disse:


> Mas existem algumas dúvidas que o clima em Portugal mudou e está a mudar cada vez mais rapidamente ? Eu nasci no Algarve, barlavento, e por lá vivi até 1990. Em puto adorava brincar nas poças, levei muitas por chegar a casa todo encharcado . Recordo-me que a maioria dos Invernos chovia bastante, com ventos fortes e mar muito agitado que provocava enormes ondas a bater nas falésias, um espectáculo fabuloso. Os campos estavam verdejantes e as ribeiras fartas de água. Claro que existia um outro inverno mais seco. Compararem com agora, o Algarve tem cada vez mais secas,chuvas muito irregulares, com episódios de cheias pelo meio. Eu noto uma brutal diferença.


Eu já falei do mesmo há umas semanas atrás, também nasci e cresci no barlavento algarvio e sou da mesma opinião e ainda incluo as trovoadas que povoam a minha memória de infância. Vivo em Lx há anos suficientes para tb notar diferenças.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Out 2017 às 17:22)

Só de pensar que amanhã vai voltar o inferno dos incêndios , quem tem culpa é o estado e o governo não fazem nada para evitar isto , vem os outros a trabalhar , bando de aldrabões .


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Out 2017 às 17:29)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Só de pensar que amanhã vai voltar o inferno dos incêndios , quem tem culpa é o estado e o governo não fazem nada para evitar isto , vem os outros a trabalhar , bando de aldrabões .


Não digas isso nem a brincar... Como sabes que vao voltar os incêndios, és tu um dos incendiários e também pertences à rede?
Sim há condições para isso, mas isso não se diz nem a brincar amigo...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Out 2017 às 17:34)

Meteofan disse:


> Não digas isso nem a brincar... Como sabes que vao voltar os incêndios, és tu um dos incendiários e também pertences à rede?
> Sim há condições para isso, mas isso não se diz nem a brincar amigo...



Eu nao sou incendiário , eu por acaso não estou a brincar ,  na semana passada tive familiares em risco nos incêndios , os terrenos da minha avo quase também queimavam ,  se eu fosse incendiário não ajudava os bombeiros contra os incêndios , amanhã as condições meteorológicas vão estar adversas para as zonas mais interiores , onde existe mais pinhal .


----------



## AndréGM22 (25 Out 2017 às 17:52)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Só de pensar que amanhã vai voltar o inferno dos incêndios , quem tem culpa é o estado e o governo não fazem nada para evitar isto , vem os outros a trabalhar , bando de aldrabões .



Mas será que tu não tens noção das coisas que dizes ou gostas só de mandar postas de pescada para o ar??


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Out 2017 às 18:07)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Mas será que tu não tens noção das coisas que dizes ou gostas só de mandar postas de pescada para o ar??



Eu suspeito que o poster em questão é capaz de ser muito jovem. Pelo menos assim espero. Só isso explica...


----------



## Microburst (25 Out 2017 às 18:18)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu suspeito que o poster em questão é capaz de ser muito jovem. Pelo menos assim espero. Só isso explica...



Tenho-me abstido de comentar as intervenções deste forista porque, tal como a ClaudiaRM, espero que seja e sempre julguei tratar-se de alguém muito jovem. Se não for esse o caso, então fico seriamente preocupado.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Out 2017 às 18:28)

A run das 12 do gfs está um mimo para Viseu. Secura até perder de vista.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Out 2017 às 18:39)

Este gfs ora dá chuva ora dá anticiclone , mais vale não lhe dar crédito , veremos como vai ser a saída do ecm .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Out 2017 às 18:40)

Vou precisar de tomar um calmex , porque estou com a doença anticiclónica .


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Out 2017 às 18:43)

Esperemos pela saída do ecm já que o Gfs não se decide.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Out 2017 às 18:45)

António josé Sales disse:


> Esperemos pela saída do ecm já que o Gfs não se decide.



Resta só esperar , e ver no que isto vai dar , espero que isto melhore , mas não tem estado fácil este ano .


----------



## joralentejano (25 Out 2017 às 18:48)

O GFS é o bipolar de sempre, a run das 12z realmente não está agradável porque dá anticiclone até ao limite, basicamente. Mas pronto não vale a pena dar muito crédito. 
Quanto ao inicio de Novembro, onde já estava prevista alguma chuva e frio...
GFS, frio e chuva 0









GEM, completamente diferente:








Também prevê alguma chuva entre dia 1 e 2. 
Enquanto os modelos não entrarem em sintonia, não sabemos ao certo o que irá acontecer. Vamos ver o que nos diz o ECM.


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Out 2017 às 18:58)

joralentejano disse:


> O GFS é o bipolar de sempre, a run das 12z realmente não está agradável porque dá anticiclone até ao limite, basicamente. Mas pronto não vale a pena dar muito crédito.
> Quanto ao inicio de Novembro, onde já estava prevista alguma chuva e frio...
> GFS, frio e chuva 0
> 
> ...



O gfs é o mesmo de sempre ora dá anticiclone sem fim ou tempestades apocalípticas é quase saída sim saída não já nem ligo muito ás saídas médio longo prazo dele.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Out 2017 às 19:09)

António josé Sales disse:


> O gfs é o mesmo de sempre ora dá anticiclone sem fim ou tempestades apocalípticas é quase saída sim saída não já nem ligo muito ás saídas médio longo prazo dele.



Foi sempre assim o gfs , no inverno prevê entradas épicas de frio em que daria neve no litoral que nunca acaba por acontecer , no verão é o contrário prevê delírios de 48 graus ou mais , portanto nem vale a pena ver o gfs .


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2017 às 19:27)

Marco pires disse:


> esclarecido, não fazia ideia.
> 
> muito obrigado



A aterragem do teu voo pode ser mexida e é possível que esteja a ocorrer atividade elétrica.


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2017 às 19:44)

Tempo severo, versão Açores...

_Shelf cloud_:






_Wall Cloud_:


----------



## Marco pires (25 Out 2017 às 20:26)

Já adiei para outra altura, quando o tempo estiver melhor.
Eu tenho algum medo de andar de avião e não vou arriscar entrar em pânico.
Da última vez foi ao contrário, estava um tempo espectacular em São Miguel mas aqui em Lisboa estava uma daquela nortadas bem fortes.
Na aterragem na Portela deu direito a alguns gritos e bater te palmas no fim, ainda me aguentei agarrado ao banco mas houve pessoal que saiu do avião tipo cal tal não foi o susto.

Fica para uma próxima, entretanto já tenho um marcado na easyjet para a Madeira em janeiro, e será a segunda vez, apesar de na Madeira ser complicado por acaso da última vez também correu bem, smooth landing.
Mas digo-te amigo Orion, a Madeira é linda mas os Açores são algo de especial 
Obrigado pela atenção e as minhas desculpas por este off topic aos restantes amigos foristas


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2017 às 20:58)

Para quê haver tantos tópicos neste fórum se podemos despejar tudo no seguimento livre...? 
Ficaria tudo tão mais organizado, não acham?


----------



## vitamos (25 Out 2017 às 21:10)

Tiagolco disse:


> Para quê haver tantos tópicos neste fórum se podemos despejar tudo no seguimento livre...?
> Ficaria tudo tão mais organizado, não acham?


Acho que seria muito mau colocar tudo num tópico com o conteúdo que se tem visto..


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2017 às 21:15)

vitamos disse:


> Acho que seria muito mau colocar tudo num tópico..


Foi uma ideia sarcástica. 
Já que vai tudo para aqui, desde lamúrias a previsões...


----------



## Norther (25 Out 2017 às 21:19)

Eu acho que este tópico por vezes é deprimente, mas acho bem que exista, assim não estragam os outros


----------



## dahon (25 Out 2017 às 21:20)

Tiagolco disse:


> Foi uma ideia sarcástica.
> Já que vai tudo para aqui, desde lamúrias a ""previsões""...



Melhor assim.


----------



## AMFC (25 Out 2017 às 21:30)

Mesmo assim o nível consegue ser superior em relação aos programas de comentadores de bola na TV


----------



## Marco pires (25 Out 2017 às 21:41)

Em relação às saídas do GFS e do GEM temos algo curioso:
No primeiro temos uma entrada mais vigorosa do frio por grande parte da Europa até praticamente meio da França com a ISO 0, mas a península ibérica a destoar com temperaturas altas.
Por outro lado o GEM retira a ISO 0 mais para norte mas com a península ibérica a estar mais homogênea com o resto da Europa no que a temperaturas diz respeito.
Penso que no geral o continente ainda está algo quente e por isso termos temperaturas demasiado altas para a época.

Tenho lindo bastante assinalarem aqui a questão das alterações climáticas, penso que é mais que evidente que elas existem e estão em curso.
Contudo se esse facto é claro, não será tão evidente as razões subjacentes a essas mesmas alterações.
Como este é um fórum em que todos nós temos uma paixão relacionada com meteorologia e climatologia, é natural que conheçam um documentário chamado: the great global warming swindle.
Quem não conhece aconselho vivamente a verem, podem pesquisar no YouTube que está disponível inclusive legendado.
Dá-nos uma versão alternativa relacionada com as razões evocadas para o aquecimento global e as consequentes alterações climáticas.
E de facto não se baseia apenas em teorias mais ou menos extemporâneas, apresenta factos e conclusões bastante válidas e passíveis de serem levadas em linha de conta.
Da mesma maneira que é factual a existência de alterações climáticas, também creio ser mais que evidente que existe uma indústria e um lobbie á volta deste tema.
Mão humana ou um ciclo natural ?
Se calhar as coisas não são tão lineares como nos querem fazer crer ........


----------



## Orion (25 Out 2017 às 21:49)




----------



## Orion (25 Out 2017 às 21:57)

Infelizmente não encontrei o artigo e a escala do gráfico não é muito clara.

De qualquer das formas, mesmo no NO espanhol a precipitação é variável e com o passar do tempo os extremos inevitavelmente ocorrem [com influência das alterações climáticas (não) naturais].

A seca nos anos >1725 pode ter sido bastante severa.

A falta de informações passadas e o longo período de retorno dos eventos dificultam a elaboração de conclusões. Mas isto por si só não invalida a teoria do AG. Em parte só demonstra a pouca importância que se dá a situações pontuais (ex: secas excecionais) que ocorrem a cada 100 ou 200 anos. Pudera, só uma pequena percentagem da população atingirá o primeiro valor.


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Out 2017 às 23:22)

Boa noite.
Sinceramente, e por experiência passada com os modelos, penso que até 10 de novembro não irá cair nada de relevante...
O GFS tem estado muito estável e não vê nada...
Espero estar errado.


----------



## dahon (26 Out 2017 às 08:42)

Marco pires disse:


> Em relação às saídas do GFS e do GEM temos algo curioso:
> Tenho lindo bastante assinalarem aqui a questão das alterações climáticas, penso que é mais que evidente que elas existem e estão em curso.
> Contudo se esse facto é claro, não será tão evidente as razões subjacentes a essas mesmas alterações.
> Como este é um fórum em que todos nós temos uma paixão relacionada com meteorologia e climatologia, é natural que conheçam um documentário chamado: the great global warming swindle.
> ...



Não querendo ser muito cáustico, mas se para teres uma opinião contrária a 99% da comunidade cientifica bastou um documentário.........


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Out 2017 às 11:44)

Run das 06z do GFS prevê uma cut-off à semelhança do ECM. Creio que com tanta confusão e incerteza nas últimas run's do GFS, decidiram seguir a previsão do ECM. Mas, como sempre, "chutam" um ou dois dias depois da previsão do ECM.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Out 2017 às 11:50)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Run das 06z do GFS prevê uma cut-off à semelhança do ECM. Creio que com tanta confusão e incerteza nas últimas run's do GFS, decidiram seguir a previsão do ECM. Mas, como sempre, "chutam" um ou dois dias depois da previsão do ECM.


Creio que a primeira entrada fria que vai atingir a europa é tal como o Ophelia a chave para derrubar este Anticiclone. Quando o GFS prevê essa entrada a ser empurrada para leste é anticiclone até às 384h, quando não é, já prevê algo diferente. É uma autêntica confusão


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Out 2017 às 11:51)




----------



## The Weatherman (26 Out 2017 às 11:56)

Marco pires disse:


> Em relação às saídas do GFS e do GEM temos algo curioso:
> No primeiro temos uma entrada mais vigorosa do frio por grande parte da Europa até praticamente meio da França com a ISO 0, mas a península ibérica a destoar com temperaturas altas.
> Por outro lado o GEM retira a ISO 0 mais para norte mas com a península ibérica a estar mais homogênea com o resto da Europa no que a temperaturas diz respeito.
> Penso que no geral o continente ainda está algo quente e por isso termos temperaturas demasiado altas para a época.
> ...



O documentário "The great global warming swindle" é a prova concreta de que realmente existe um lobbie a tentar descredibilizar a comunidade científica. Já tem nove anos e foi uma espécie de tentativa de resposta a "Uma verdade inconveniente". Os dados e estudos atuais desmentem completamente o que este documentário tenta provar.


----------



## J.R (26 Out 2017 às 12:17)

http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/noticias/saudades-de-anthymio-225403


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2017 às 12:27)

Por mim, bem pode ficar assim


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Out 2017 às 13:24)

J.R disse:


> http://www.jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/noticias/saudades-de-anthymio-225403



*Saudades de Anthymio*
Ricardo Leite Pinto, Professor Universitário
00:08
*No balanço de responsabilidades do pós-Pedrógão não há uma linha sobre o IPMA, pelos resumos que leio nos jornais. Será que não as teve?*

Quando eu era garoto via na televisão, a preto e branco, o meteorologista Anthymio de Azevedo explicar, deslocando num mapa do Atlântico as letras A e B, como o anticiclone dos Açores provocaria sol e alta temperatura nos dias vindouros. A tal ponto que acreditava piamente que o verdadeiro dono do tempo não era São Pedro  mas  o  mágico  Anthymio. Podíamos, era seguro, jogar à bola no pátio da Escola Manuel da Maia, em Campo de Ourique.

Hoje, pelas 21 horas, vejo atentamente o “Tiempo” no canal TVE 24, ou seja na televisão pública espanhola, se quero saber da chuva ou do vento na próxima semana. Mónica Lopez encarrega-se com folga e pedagogia de nos explicar o que vai acontecer nos próximos dias, temperaturas, humidade, mapas, fotografias de satélite e por aí fora. E até dá explicações sobre os (raros) falhanços das previsões. É claro que tenho de deduzir um bocadinho para perceber o que vai acontecer no território nacional, porque a informação termina na fronteira, como é óbvio.

Isto para dizer que não existe entre nós uma informação meteorológica rigorosa e completa em qualquer dos canais televisivos. A RTP como canal público tinha obrigação de ter mantido esse serviço. Pelos vistos acabou com ele vai para 20 anos e não tenciona recuperá-lo. O que é incompreensível considerando a necessidade cada vez mais óbvia, à conta das mudanças climáticas, de termos uma informação competente na matéria. Acresce que não é sequer um programa com pouca audiência. Pelo contrário, os espaços sobre a previsão do tempo são dos mais vistos em todos os canais informativos.

Mas não só não existe essa informação como aquela que o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) nos faculta no seu portal, para quem se interessa, parece ter enveredado, nos últimos tempos, pelo caminho da adivinhação. Soube-se a semana passada a propósito da nova catástrofe, que o Governo teria recebido um aviso do IPMA, com 3 dias de antecedência, de que o dia 15 de Outubro seria o mais perigoso do ano, acabando por não fazer o trabalho de casa. É possível (com este Governo tudo é possível).

Mas o que sei de ciência certa que, nesse mesmo dia 15, o IPMA enviou um alerta relativo à região de Lisboa quanto à previsão de “chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada” para o período entre  as 3 e as 21 horas do dia seguinte, 16. Recebi esse aviso na minha caixa de correio electrónico e constatei que  durante toda essa segunda-feira (pelo menos entre as 3 e as 21h) não caiu um pingo de chuva em Lisboa. Como havia visto o “Tiempo” da TVE na noite de dia 15, que só confirmava a passagem da frente fria no território nacional para terça-feira, ignorei o guarda-chuva mas não deixei de me  interrogar sobre as razões de tão grosseiro erro de previsão.

Não encontro resposta. As previsões são hoje alicerçadas em imagens de satélite cada vez mais sofisticadas e em poderosas bases de dados, pelo que o  erro é (ou deverá ser) cada vez menor. Infelizmente não é a primeira, nem a segunda, nem a terceira vez que o IPMA falha. No balanço de responsabilidades do pós-Pedrógão não há uma linha sobre o IPMA, pelos resumos que leio nos jornais. Será que não as teve? Como mero curioso dos fenómenos meteorológicos e da ciência que os estuda, o mínimo que posso dizer perante o cenário descrito  é que sinto  saudades de Anthymio de Azevedo!

Tomei a liberdade de colocar toda a notícia, pois assim chama mais a atenção.
E eu também tenho saudades do Anthímio...


----------



## Intruso (26 Out 2017 às 13:52)

O que é facto é que há alterações climáticas e outro facto inegável são os ciclos terrestres. Entre estes dois factos ficamos entre qual?
Se é verdade que a mão humana muito contribui para as alterações climáticas, também é verdade que a Terra é feita de ciclos e nós estamos num ciclo de seca.
E agora o que fazer? Vamos fazer a dança da chuva? Não. Temos que esperar por melhores dias. E eu ainda tenho fé que os próximos meses tragam água com fartura.


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2017 às 15:46)

Intruso disse:


> O que é facto é que há alterações climáticas e outro facto inegável são os ciclos terrestres. Entre estes dois factos ficamos entre qual?



Está um Nobel disponível para quem descobrir essa relação.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Out 2017 às 16:13)

Dias Miguel disse:


> *Saudades de Anthymio*
> Ricardo Leite Pinto, Professor Universitário
> 00:08
> *No balanço de responsabilidades do pós-Pedrógão não há uma linha sobre o IPMA, pelos resumos que leio nos jornais. Será que não as teve?*
> ...



Bom artigo, até parece que o senhor andou a ler os post do assunto aqui no forum.

Tenho sido impertinente com o IPMA no seu Facebook, a resposta deles é apagar os meus comentários (nunca fui mal educado), daí se vê que não têm qualquer intenção de mudar, estão-se nas tintas para nós e concerteza satisfeitos com o espaço mediocre da RTP que ninguem pode ver e com a meteorologia de gabinete que os caracteriza.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Out 2017 às 16:35)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom artigo, até parece que o senhor andou a ler os post do assunto aqui no forum.
> 
> Tenho sido impertinente com o IPMA no seu Facebook, a resposta deles é apagar os meus comentários (nunca fui mal educado), daí se vê que não têm qualquer intenção de mudar, estão-se nas tintas para nós e concerteza satisfeitos com o espaço mediocre da RTP que ninguem pode ver e com a meteorologia de gabinete que os caracteriza.



Talvez a questão tenha de ser colocada à RTP, responsável pela gestão de conteúdos / programas informativos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 16:38)

Paulo H disse:


> Talvez a questão tenha de ser colocada à RTP, responsável pela gestão de conteúdos / programas informativos.


Sempre se podem queixar ao provedor do telespectador...


----------



## Marco pires (26 Out 2017 às 16:42)

Penso que não é o IPMA que tem responsabilidade mas sim a RTP
O IPMA é uma autoridade que actua nos campos da meteorologia, climatologia, etc, e não nos conteúdos e programação da RTP.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Out 2017 às 16:42)

Já há alguma concordância entre o gfs e o ecm , aquela cut off se confirmar se poderá dar umas belas trovoadas , esperemos que se mantenha assim , por mim não mexia mais , espero que não tirem novamente .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Out 2017 às 16:45)

Já fiz isso imensas vezes, e outros membros aqui do Forum também, o que vocês acham que aconteceu? Nada como sempre!
O IPMA tem culpa, a RTP pode propor o que quiser, mas se é para um espaço mediocre e a horas que ninguem pode ser o IPMA deve recusar, tem esse dever, ou se faz algo diferente e de qualidade ou então entre o meteorologista a dizer as temperaturas e o jornalista para mim é a mesma bodega...


----------



## Paulo H (26 Out 2017 às 17:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sempre se podem queixar ao provedor do telespectador...



Na minha opinião, a RTP como serviço público de informação, tem responsabilidades e deve por isso colaborar com a proteção civil e ipma na divulgação de informação, nomeadamente sobre os riscos diários de incêndio.

É um pouco incompreensível que se gaste mais tempo com imagens sobre incêndios, do que alertando para os riscos de incêndio, procurando sensibilizar para práticas negligentes como o cigarro, ou queimadas no período ilegal. 

Mas também as rádios têm o seu papel, todos sabemos que existem aldeias no interior que nem TDT têm. Como fazer chegar o serviço público de notícias a estas populações?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Out 2017 às 17:54)

O provedor graças às nossas mensagens já abordou o assunto diversas vezes... nesses programas ficou bem claro que na RTP ninguém dá importância à meteorologia... tanto assim é que nem se dão ao trabalho de repetir na RTP3 a espécie de boletim Meteo que transmitem, a TVE no canal de informação está sempre a passar à meteorologia, bolas é só passar a VT! Nem essa sensibilidade têm. 
Houve muita gente apanhada a dormir nos grandes incêndios deste mês por desconhecimento do que se passava à  sua volta, por muito que alguns possam negar o boletim meteorológico poderia e deveria ser um instrumento de informação e divulgação à população, nem rádio, nem Internet pode neste momento substituir a TV, é uma falha grave dos canais nacionais não terem este tipo de programas na programação, ainda mais agora com as alterações climáticas inegáveis, os contratos de concessão de licenças deviam abriga-las a cumprir o dever de informação à população. 
O IPMA e as estações também têm responsabilidades, não o neguem.


----------



## joselamego (26 Out 2017 às 20:29)

Tanto na saída 12 do ECM como a 12 do GFS ambas estão a prever a cut-off para inícios de novembro...quando ambos estão em concordância é bom sinal ! 
Vamos acompanhando com esperança do regresso da instabilidade e chuva ao nosso país !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (26 Out 2017 às 21:31)

é para manter essa instabilidade (caso venha a ocorrer claro, ainda nada é seguro), ou será que vamos ter dois ou três dias instáveis e passar mais uns 15 com sol e calor?


----------



## Zulo (26 Out 2017 às 21:50)




----------



## Marco pires (26 Out 2017 às 21:58)

segundos a previsão dos modelos...............nada de maia


----------



## Orion (26 Out 2017 às 22:13)

A primeira semana completa de Novembro pode trazer alguma chuva, especialmente para o litoral norte. Continuem a sonhar


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2017 às 22:40)

*A River of Rain Connecting Asia and North America*
NASA Earth Observatory, October 26, 2017


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Out 2017 às 22:40)

Marco pires disse:


> é para manter essa instabilidade (caso venha a ocorrer claro, ainda nada é seguro), ou será que vamos ter dois ou três dias instáveis e passar mais uns 15 com sol e calor?



Ainda não se sabe se vai haver instabilidade ainda é cedo no entanto os modelos apontam para esse cenário, se é para continuar ou não também não se sabe vamos acompanhando e ver no que dá.


----------



## Mr. Neves (26 Out 2017 às 23:30)

Não resisti a este retrato do nosso jornalismo, "é normal estar este frio em Janeiro?":


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Out 2017 às 23:34)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Não resisti a este retrato do nosso jornalismo, "é normal estar este frio em Janeiro?":




Hahahahhaha , o que eu já ri .


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2017 às 00:09)

Zulo disse:


>


Eu cá prefiro esta:


----------



## Zulo (27 Out 2017 às 00:26)

Tiagolco disse:


> Eu cá prefiro esta:


Na verdade essa era uma das alunas da Maya(o programa era dela).


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Out 2017 às 00:30)

As coisas que eu aprendo aqui, valha-me a santinha da ladeira!


----------



## António josé Sales (27 Out 2017 às 00:41)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> As coisas que eu aprendo aqui, valha-me a santinha da ladeira!



lol


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2017 às 00:41)

Zulo disse:


> Na verdade essa era uma das alunas da Maya(o programa era dela).


"Um verdadeiro aprendiz é aquele que supera o mestre." -Aristóteles


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Out 2017 às 01:28)

'Não negue à partida uma ciência que não conhece'. Alcina Lameiras, taróloga da SIC, 1996.


----------



## Gong (27 Out 2017 às 02:47)

COMO ACONTECE A CHUVA DE SAPOS?

Segundo a Bíblia, a chuva de sapos é uma das pragas do Egito, em relatos encontrados no livro do Êxodo. Embora seja mais fácil imaginar Deus enviando animais peçonhentos do céu, a ciência tem uma explicação bastante simples para uma das histórias mais impressionantes da Bíblia. O mais assustador é que a “chuva de sapos” pode acontecer perto de você a qualquer momento!

O fenômeno ocorre com uma simples soma de fatores: ventos fortes e animais leves. Ou seja, em uma tromba-d`água – quando um redemoinho encontra a água –, é possível que sapos também sejam levados pelos ares.

O processo todo ocorre da seguinte maneira: um pequeno tornado se forma sobre a água, gerando a chamada tromba-d`água, que é formada por um sistema de alta pressão que precede grandes temporais.

Assim como em ciclones que se formam em terra, aqui, o centro dele é um túnel de baixa pressão, que fica dentro de um cone de alta pressão. É desta forma, que o ciclone consegue sugar objetos em seu caminho.

Fonte da imagem: Reprodução/BBC

Enquanto em terra os tufões pegam carros e vacas, na água são os sapos e rãs que acabam sugados pelo vortex, que continua levando os animais em seu trajeto. A chuva de sapos acontece exatamente quando o temporal atinge a terra. Com a mudança de terreno, a tromba-d`água perde sua força e, consequentemente, a pressão também diminui, liberando os objetos que estavam dentro dela, incluindo sapos.

A quantidade de sapos depende muito do tipo de tempestade e, principalmente, do local em que ela teve seu inicio. Existem registros de “chuvas de sapo” com milhares de animais, no entanto, é comum também observar “chuvas” de aranhas, pássaros


----------



## Teya (27 Out 2017 às 03:44)

Epah, 1 dia, fiquei sem conseguir cá vir 1 dia e é quanto baste para que hajam astrólogas, chuva de sapos e sabe-se lá mais o quê...Ai chuva, não venhas, não!!  Vocês fazem este fórum ser muito bom!


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Out 2017 às 09:02)

Boas.
Neste momento só o ECM prevê a cut-off e mesmo assim já começou a recuar um pouco...
Já estou a ver tudo, vão retirar tudo....
Enfim, já estou habituado


----------



## Thomar (27 Out 2017 às 09:35)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas.
> Neste momento só o ECM prevê a cut-off e mesmo assim já começou a recuar um pouco...
> Já estou a ver tudo, vão retirar tudo....
> Enfim, já estou habituado



No GFS na run das 00H a cut-off já se foi, chuva só daqui a 15 dias...


----------



## joralentejano (27 Out 2017 às 10:07)

Thomar disse:


> No GFS na run das 00H a cut-off já se foi, chuva só daqui a 15 dias...


Daqui a uma semana voltamos a ver o mesmo. Não vale a pena ter esperanças em mudanças porque nada consegue mandar este anticiclone abaixo, muito pelo o contrário! Entradas frias, depressões, tudo é rapidamente empurrado ou destruído.
A reportagem de ontem na RTP 1 comoveu-me, a situação está péssima.


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Out 2017 às 10:08)

Thomar disse:


> No GFS na run das 00H a cut-off já se foi, *chuva só daqui a 15 dias*...



Já não era mau...


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2017 às 10:55)

The Weatherman disse:


> Já não era mau...



WTF?? se as chuvas vierem lá para Dezembro apenas já será muito tarde... só digo isto.. a não ser que caiam 200mm todos os meses ate Abril que duvido a 100%


----------



## comentador (27 Out 2017 às 10:56)

Bom dia

De facto a situação está cada vez mais grave e preocupante. Este anticiclone está com uma potência que nada o consegue mover ou desfazer. Alguns modelos apontavam para um outono/inverno chuvosos mas o certo é vamos já a meio do outono e pouco ou nada choveu e as previsões continuam a não apontar para previsão de chuva. Sou agricultor e por mais ajudas que dêem aos agricultores isso não chega, sem água não há vida, não há nada!!!


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2017 às 11:01)

The Weatherman disse:


> Já não era mau...



O problema é se daqui a 15 dias, a chuva é para 15 dias depois e por aí fora...

Não queria ser " pessimista" mas, de facto a situação não está nada famosa, resta-nos aguardar por melhores dias..não temos outra alternativa.


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Out 2017 às 11:22)

Dado que existe uma grande tendência para más interpretações, refraseio com menor ambiguidade o que escrevi. Tendo em conta as previsões atuais, não era mau que houvesse chuva garantida e suficiente dentro de 15 dias.


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2017 às 11:26)

The Weatherman disse:


> Dado que existe uma grande tendência para más interpretações, refraseio com menor ambiguidade o que escrevi. Tendo em conta as previsões atuais, não era mau que houvesse chuva garantida e suficiente dentro de 15 dias.



Se daqui a 15 dias começarem a ocorrer chuvas regulares e generalizadas, e que se prolonguem por semanas seguidas, de facto não é mau, mas chover daqui a 15 dias e  depois deixar de chover por 15 dias seguidos ou mais, é que não desejável.

Não precisamos de um regime torrencial, mas sim um regime constante de chuvas, que permitam, pelo menos, minimizar esta seca.


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Out 2017 às 11:37)

Snifa disse:


> Se daqui a 15 dias começarem a ocorrer chuvas regulares e generalizadas, e que se prolonguem por semanas seguidas, de facto não é mau, mas chover daqui a 15 dias e  depois deixar de chover por 15 dias seguidos ou mais, é que não desejável.
> 
> Não precisamos de um regime torrencial, mas sim um regime constante de chuvas, que permitam, pelo menos, minimizar esta seca.



 Um regime torrencial seria terrível tendo em conta a enorme área queimada existente. Infelizmente a tendência para este tipo de eventos tem vindo a aumentar e temo que possam acontecer episódios dessa natureza a curto/médio prazo.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Out 2017 às 12:03)

A cut-off desapareceu mesmo! Neste momento, a nova saída do GFS mostra o anticiclone de 1035/1040hpa nos Açores. Ou seja, mais uma vez nós ficamos a ver a chuva ir toda para a Europa e nós aqui a 0's. O que podemos esperar com a entrada de novembro é um tempo mais fresco, que já não seria mau de todo. 
Infelizmente para isto se recompor, já começa a ser tarde. Teria de chover todos os meses acima da média a partir de agora para isto pelo menos ficar um pouco melhor, o que dificilmente irá acontecer.


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Out 2017 às 12:17)

joralentejano disse:


> A cut-off desapareceu mesmo! Neste momento, a nova saída do GFS mostra o anticiclone de 1035/1040hpa nos Açores. Ou seja, mais uma vez nós ficamos a ver a chuva ir toda para a Europa e nós aqui a 0's. O que podemos esperar com a entrada de novembro é um tempo mais fresco, que já não seria mau de todo.
> Infelizmente para isto se recompor, já começa a ser tarde. Teria de chover todos os meses acima da média a partir de agora para isto pelo menos ficar um pouco melhor, o que dificilmente irá acontecer.



Nunca é tarde para a natureza seguir o seu rumo. As médias serão rapidamente repostas com a sinóptica certa. De qualquer forma não seria com uma cut-off que as coisas mudariam mas sim com várias linhas de frentes a cruzar o território.


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2017 às 12:20)

Deliciem-se com este vídeo :


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Out 2017 às 12:31)

Pois é, o GFS dá 0 de precipitação até ás 240h... a suposta cut-off já foi pelo cano, mas a esta distância temporal já se estava á espera, quando os modelos prevêem AA isso nunca falham.
Já estou como o outro, avisem quando o Inverno chegar, pois o Outono este ano tirou férias.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Out 2017 às 12:43)

Façam como eu. Instalei a aplicação Sleepo. Permite adormecer ao som de chuva, vento e trovoada. Sim, estou assim tão desesperada!


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Out 2017 às 12:57)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Façam como eu. Instalei a aplicação Sleepo. Permite adormecer ao som de chuva, vento e trovoada. Sim, estou assim tão desesperada!


 Boa ideia, acabei de descarregar agora a aplicação


----------



## joselamego (27 Out 2017 às 13:17)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boa ideia, acabei de descarregar agora a aplicação


Boa ideia, ao menos dormimos melhor e sonhamos com a chuva !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Out 2017 às 13:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boa ideia, acabei de descarregar agora a aplicação



É uma maravilha. Podes juntar vários sons ao teu gosto, controlar o volume de cada um e usar um timer. Normalmente 20 minutos para mim é o suficiente.


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2017 às 13:20)

The Weatherman disse:


> Nunca é tarde para a natureza seguir o seu rumo. As médias serão rapidamente repostas com a sinóptica certa. De qualquer forma não seria com uma cut-off que as coisas mudariam mas sim com várias linhas de frentes a cruzar o território.



Não concordo! O ano esta perdido na maioria do Continente, aqui por ex vai com pouco mais de 200mm o Ano e no Sul ainda esta pior, impossível no que falta ate ao fim do ano repor os valores normais! E repito a situação de seca gravíssima não se resolve com meia dúzia de meses muito chuvosos. Isto agora só la vai com 1 ano de chuvas acima da media de norte a sul, especialmente no Sul.


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Out 2017 às 13:26)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Permite adormecer ao som de chuva, vento e trovoada. Sim, estou assim tão desesperada!


Há umas semanas falávamos acerca de um cd atirado à tola e agora instalar aplicações para relaxar???  



Davidmpb disse:


> Boa ideia, acabei de descarregar agora a aplicação



Uiii como isto está...  Era mais fácil ires para a Cascata do Monte Sete e assim relaxavas muito mais


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2017 às 13:41)

Outra boa aplicação para relaxar e matar saudades da chuva,  tem vários tipos de chuva e sons:

★ Tempestade Perfeita ::
★ Chuva na Janela
★ Chuva nas folhas
★ Chuva Fina
★ Lago ao anoitecer
★ Chuva no telhado
★ Chuva na calçada
★ Praia Calma
★ Água Calma
★ Chuva no Oceano
★ Noite Chuvosa 
★ Trovoada 







Podem fazer o download para o Android na Play Store :

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.metapps.watersounds


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Out 2017 às 13:53)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Instalei a aplicação Sleepo





Snifa disse:


> Podem fazer o download para o Android na Play Store



Vocês não dêem ideias a alguns membros do fórum... Algum dia falam nalguma app do Apocalipse e esse pessoal desata a instalar, mesmo que custe o mesmo que custava a app para IOS "I am rich"


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (27 Out 2017 às 13:56)

E já se sabia , o gfs já tirou a cut off , o ecm continua a prever a mudança do estado do tempo para o início de novembro ,  este ano o gfs não dá uma para a caixa .


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Out 2017 às 14:00)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> É uma maravilha. Podes juntar vários sons ao teu gosto, controlar o volume de cada um e usar um timer. Normalmente 20 minutos para mim é o suficiente.


Sim já vi, a aplicação é boa, dá para juntar vários sons, ao menos dá para matar saudades


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Out 2017 às 14:05)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Há umas semanas falávamos acerca de um cd atirado à tola e agora instalar aplicações para relaxar???



Mas não é para relaxar! É para matar saudades da chuva, do vento e da trovoada. Em suma, para fingir que é Outono. Os sons para relaxar (sons de ioga, de passarinhos a cantar e de ondinhas) efectivamente provocam em mim instintos perigosos (para os outros!).


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Out 2017 às 14:15)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Em suma, para fingir que é Outono.



Então dou-te o mesmo conselho que ao @Davidmpb, a Cascata do Monte Sete é ideal para isso


----------



## Marco pires (27 Out 2017 às 15:42)

Boa tarde, 
Eu já fico feliz em ver nas previsões do IPMA uma descida gradual da temperatura ao longo dos dias.
Pelo menos que fiquem em valores para a época, porque assim como tenho saudades da chuva, também tenho do fresco.
Já não aguento o calor


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Out 2017 às 17:11)

Quem estiver com doença anticiclónica não olhe para a saída das 12 do GFS que está a sair, vai agravar a situação e exigir uma prescrição extra de cAAlmex...


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Out 2017 às 17:42)

Já o GEM nesta run ve a cut-off, que confusão que vai nos modelos lol


----------



## joralentejano (27 Out 2017 às 18:14)

Meteofan disse:


> Já o GEM nesta run ve a cut-off, que confusão que vai nos modelos lol


O GFS ainda mostra os restos do que supostamente viria a ser a cut-off:




Já o GEM prevê a cut-off mais relevante e com alguma chuva mas que depressa desaparecia, chovia dois ou três dias em forma de aguaceiros e depois depressa tínhamos o anticiclone em cima de nós outra vez.





É o que tem acontecido e continua a acontecer, chove 2 ou 3 dias e depois temos anticiclone para dar e vender durante quase um mês. Para uma situação como estas isso vale 0, apenas dá para limpar o ar e pouco mais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (27 Out 2017 às 18:26)




----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (27 Out 2017 às 21:00)

Boa saída do ecm novamente , acho que o gfs na próxima saída vai voltar a meter a cut off , mesmo se chover são só dois dias ou três , não dá para nada , enfim ....
Começo a ficar muito preocupado em relação à seca , a barragem de Fagilde (Viseu) já só tem 15 por cento de capacidade , claro que isto pode mudar de um momento para o outro podemos passar de uma grande seca para inundações tal como aconteceu em 1995 , pessoalmente não me importaria de ter um inverno semelhante ao de 2015/2016 ou talvez um 2013/2014 , vamos ver , só o tempo o dirá .


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2017 às 21:41)

> *Voici quelques températures maximales contrastées observées jeudi 26 octobre*
> 
> Au sud-ouest du continent, des températures 7 à 9 degrés au-dessus des normales :
> Portugal : 33,1 °C à Alcácer do Sal ; 30,3 °C à Evora ; 27,0 °C à Lisbonne (valeurs dignes d'un mois d'août) ;
> Espagne : 31,5 °C à Séville ; 30,9 °C à Cordoue ; 30 °C à Badajoz ; 27,3 °C à Madrid-aéroport (valeurs dignes d'un mois de septembre).


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2017 às 21:54)

Fornalha do costume...impressionante.


----------



## Marco pires (27 Out 2017 às 22:01)

esse mapa mostra que Portugal teve hoje as temperaturas mais altas da Europa e inclusive mais que grande parte do norte de África e até parte do médio oriente.
francamente não entendo de onde vem tanto calor, já que a dita lestada não justifica estas temperaturas, se repararem não foi ao interior da peninsula que foi buscar ar quente, ao norte de África também não já que todas essas zonas tiveram temperaturas mais baixas.
isto está-se a tornar num verdadeiro deserto ou numa zona tropical seca, que nojo.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2017 às 22:05)

O estação do Cabo Raso terá tido uma maxima a rondar os *32ºC*, quem conhece a zona ou acompanha os registos, sabe que é um valor estapafúrdio, até em pleno verão, quando mais as portas de Novembro.


----------



## vitamos (27 Out 2017 às 23:58)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Começo a ficar muito preocupado em relação à seca , a barragem de alfragide Viseu já só tem 15 por cento de capacidade .



A barragem em causa é Fagilde.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Out 2017 às 00:45)

vitamos disse:


> A barragem em causa é Fagilde.



Peço desculpa pelo erro , obrigado pela correção .


----------



## dahon (28 Out 2017 às 00:48)

vitamos disse:


> A barragem em causa é Fagilde.


A barragem de Fagilde já está a ser abastecida por camiões cisterna que por sua vez abastecem na Aguieira.


----------



## Windmill (28 Out 2017 às 13:49)

Porque será que é mais fácil prever um anticiclone do que uma depressão...?
Sinceramente, já enjoa. Sempre o anticiclone, sempre...
Pelos vistos nem a redução dos raios solares agora com o aproximar do inverno, fazem com que a alta desapareça. É um pesadelo sem fim!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Out 2017 às 13:56)

Windmill disse:


> Porque será que é mais fácil prever um anticiclone do que uma depressão...?
> Sinceramente, já enjoa. Sempre o anticiclone, sempre...
> Pelos vistos nem a redução dos raios solares agora com o aproximar do inverno, fazem com que a alta desapareça. É um pesadelo sem fim!




Este pesadelo vai ter fim , novembro deverá ser um mês bem mais frio que este mês , é só uma questão de tempo para que este anticiclone quebre se .


----------



## joselamego (28 Out 2017 às 14:00)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Este pesadelo vai ter fim , novembro deverá ser um mês bem mais frio que este mês , é só uma questão de tempo para que este anticiclone quebre se .


Também acho que vai quebrar o AA em novembro ...
E depois o ECMWF foi o primeiro a ver a cut-off e a insistir e outros foram atrás ! 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Out 2017 às 14:46)

joselamego disse:


> Também acho que vai quebrar o AA em novembro ...
> E depois o ECMWF foi o primeiro a ver a cut-off e a insistir e outros foram atrás !
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Também acho é só uma questão de tempo para que este anticiclone se quebre , e há uma possível entrada de ar fria em que poderia dar as primeiras quedas de neve nas terras altas .


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Out 2017 às 19:42)

Esta cut-off será uma coisa muito temporária, dois dias de chuva e depois volta o AA...
É para já o que indicam os modelos.
E o mais provável é que não chova quase nada, apenas uns aguaceiros....


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Out 2017 às 19:44)

Meteofan disse:


> Esta cut-off será uma coisa muito temporária, dois dias de chuva e depois volta o AA...
> É para já o que indicam os modelos.
> E o mais provável é que não chova quase nada, apenas uns aguaceiros....


Subestimas muito as cut-offs...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Out 2017 às 20:17)

O cenário começa se a compor , depois da cut off poderá vir uma entrada de ar frio , mas isto é só uma possiblidade .


----------



## joralentejano (28 Out 2017 às 20:59)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O cenário começa se a compor , depois da cut off poderá vir uma entrada de ar frio , mas isto é só uma possiblidade .


Uma entrada fria não é uma boa noticia. É como dizem, depois destas temperaturas anormalmente altas, vem o frio e as geadas para acabar com o pouco que ainda resiste a esta seca. Pelo menos que viessem temperaturas mais normais mas não muito baixas.


----------



## joselamego (28 Out 2017 às 21:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Uma entrada fria não é uma boa noticia. É como dizem, depois destas temperaturas anormalmente altas, vem o frio e as geadas para acabar com o pouco que ainda resiste a esta seca. Pelo menos que viessem temperaturas mais normais mas não muito baixas.


Frio agora estragava o pouco que resta. .mais vale temperatura normais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Out 2017 às 22:02)

joralentejano disse:


> Uma entrada fria não é uma boa noticia. É como dizem, depois destas temperaturas anormalmente altas, vem o frio e as geadas para acabar com o pouco que ainda resiste a esta seca. Pelo menos que viessem temperaturas mais normais mas não muito baixas.



Desde que venha acompanhada de chuva a entrada de ar frio , por mim tudo bem , mas se vier seca então aí é pior , porque a geada mata as restantes plantações .


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Out 2017 às 01:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Uma entrada fria não é uma boa noticia. É como dizem, depois destas temperaturas anormalmente altas, vem o frio e as geadas para acabar com o pouco que ainda resiste a esta seca. Pelo menos que viessem temperaturas mais normais mas não muito baixas.



Será anormal geadas em Novembro?  Talvez em 2017 já o seja mesmo  "Infelizmente" se queremos a temperaturas dentro da média (o que só parece acontecer se houver entradas frias para compensar os outros dias acima da média) as geadas são quase garantidas a não ser que haja precipitação (o que infelizmente não parece). Atenção que nesta altura pode haver geadas sim mas nada generalizadas...


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Out 2017 às 01:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Subestimas muito as cut-offs...



Talvez porque é nortenho como eu  Geralmente as cutoff's significam muita chuva no centro/sul e alguns pingos no norte. Neste caso o norte será benefeciado pois esta cutoff não se isolará muito. Quando as cutoff's se isolam, tendem a posicionar-se a SW de Sagres, ficando o norte a ver navios...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (29 Out 2017 às 08:20)

c0ldPT disse:


> Será anormal geadas em Novembro?  Talvez em 2017 já o seja mesmo  "Infelizmente" se queremos a temperaturas dentro da média (o que só parece acontecer se houver entradas frias para compensar os outros dias acima da média) as geadas são quase garantidas a não ser que haja precipitação (o que infelizmente não parece). Atenção que nesta altura pode haver geadas sim mas nada generalizadas...




Geadas mais intensas são lá para dezembro e janeiro , entretanto os modelos colocam novamente o AA depois da cut off , este ano vai ficar para a história pelas piores razões .


----------



## joselamego (29 Out 2017 às 08:54)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Geadas mais intensas são lá para dezembro e janeiro , entretanto os modelos colocam novamente o AA depois da cut off , este ano vai ficar para a história pelas piores razões .


O AA virá depois da Cut-off mas na saída 0 do GFS não me parece que seja por muitos dias...a tendência é ele quebrar 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2017 às 14:07)

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p3032/linha-da-frente

ao ver esta reportagem, deixa-me a ideia que realmente as alterações do clima já chegaram, mas em Portugal ninguém deu por isso.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2017 às 14:08)

http://www.rtp.pt/play/p3032/linha-da-frente

ao ver esta reportagem, deixa-me a ideia que realmente as alterações do clima já chegaram, mas em Portugal ninguém deu por isso.


----------



## Marco pires (29 Out 2017 às 15:24)

Que me dizem em retrospectiva em relação a este mês de outubro que está quase a terminar?
Seria interessante uma análise da temperatura e precipitação deste mês comparativamente aos históricos absolutos.
Será que tivemos o mês mais seco e quente desde que há registros?
Será que o natural e mais que justificável desejo de chuva leva-nos a encarar este mês como tendo sido o pior de sempre ?


----------



## rokleon (29 Out 2017 às 15:28)

Marco pires disse:


> Que me dizem em retrospectiva em relação a este mês de outubro que está quase a terminar?
> Seria interessante uma análise da temperatura e precipitação deste mês comparativamente aos históricos absolutos.
> Será que tivemos o mês mais seco e quente desde que há registros?
> Será que o natural e mais que justificável desejo de chuva leva-nos a encarar este mês como tendo sido o pior de sempre ?


Foi um mês naturalmente muito seco. Mas esperemos pelas análises do clima, pelo IPMA. Enquanto não sai, pode visitar os links seguintes:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/publicacoes/boletins.jsp?cmbDep=cli&cmbTema=pcl&idDep=cli&idTema=pcl&curAno=-1
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/monitorizacao/


----------



## Orion (29 Out 2017 às 15:29)

Realidades alternativas...


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 15:35)

jamestorm disse:


> http://www.rtp.pt/play/p3032/linha-da-frente
> 
> ao ver esta reportagem, deixa-me a ideia que realmente as alterações do clima já chegaram, mas em Portugal ninguém deu por isso.


Para mim é claro como a água que pelo menos a sul do Tejo estamos com o clima mais próximo ao norte de África. Não sei bem se as mudanças no centro do país ao norte do Tejo são tão marcadas mas suspeito que sim. O que sinto e vejo é tudo a mudar e bem depressa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2017 às 15:36)

Orion disse:


> Realidades alternativas...


Que também expressam mudança...


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2017 às 20:09)

Marco pires disse:


> Que me dizem em retrospectiva em relação a este mês de outubro que está quase a terminar?
> Seria interessante uma análise da temperatura e precipitação deste mês comparativamente aos históricos absolutos.
> Será que tivemos o mês mais seco e quente desde que há registros?
> Será que o natural e mais que justificável desejo de chuva leva-nos a encarar este mês como tendo sido o pior de sempre ?



Por aqui a anomalia da média das máximas vai em 7ºC, o que é uma brutalidade. É possível que ainda desça umas décimas até ao final do mês, mas vai ficar como uma das maiores anomalias nas máximas destas últimas décadas, só comparável à anomalia de março de 1997.

A média das mínimas deve acabar muito próximo da normal ou ligeiramente negativa.

Na precipitação, muito abaixo da normal.


----------



## Agreste (29 Out 2017 às 20:09)

a espera é longa e naturalmente penosa...

um potente anticiclone vai formar-se no polo norte.
vamos ver o que pode dar.
estamos a falar de 10 dias de distância.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2017 às 20:40)

haja esperança!!


----------



## martinus (30 Out 2017 às 00:38)

7 C. de anomalia positiva ao longo de um mês é uma coisa enorme, sem dúvida. Os americanos calculam para Bragança uma anomalia positiva inferior a 4 C. mas contando valores máximos e mínimos.

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/tn08575_30.gif



Dan disse:


> Por aqui a anomalia da média das máximas vai em 7ºC, o que é uma brutalidade. É possível que ainda desça umas décimas até ao final do mês, mas vai ficar como uma das maiores anomalias nas máximas destas últimas décadas, só comparável à anomalia de março de 1997.
> 
> A média das mínimas deve acabar muito próximo da normal ou ligeiramente negativa.
> 
> Na precipitação, muito abaixo da normal.


----------



## criz0r (30 Out 2017 às 01:07)

Relativamente a este mês, acho que só uma hecatombe não iria considerar a anomalia tanto a nível de deficit de precipitação como em valores máximos de temperatura do ar. Se se fizer uma comparação com anos anteriores essa anomalia é notória. (Ainda que o mês de Outubro do ano passado também tenha sido quente)
As noites, tirando estes últimos dias têm sido até bem frescas por aqui, no entanto considero-as dentro da normalidade.


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2017 às 11:19)

Dias Miguel disse:


> GFS com boas perspectivas para a próxima semana. Uma rega bem repartida para todo o Portugal Continental.
> O importante é que há concordância entre os diferentes modelos de previsão a médio prazo para os próximos e esperemos sinceramente que o AA que se segue seja por dois ou três dias no máximo...


Bem distribuído pelo país todo...
Vamos acompanhar com esperança que venha depois mais rega , que o AA se afaste 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2017 às 11:45)

Eu vou estar de sexta a domingo por Gondomar, mas como tenho uma estação Netatmo consigo ver o acumulado aqui de Monchique ...consigo acompanhar mesmo estando em família, em  Gondomar ...
Vamos ver de quinta até domingo quanta precipitação vamos ter pelo país !!!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Out 2017 às 12:16)

Bem, parece que a dita cut-off vai confirmar-se  Depois desta há agora indícios para alguns dias de AA desta vez com temperaturas mais normais para a época com a aproximação de uma iso 0 segundo o ecm. Provavelmente vai trazer mínimas bem baixas, com 4°C de mínima previstos para aqui possivelmente posso ter as primeiras mínimas negativas e geadas, que com a atual seca não são muito bem vindas... O gfs não prevê mínimas dessa ordem e até a prevê uma suposta quebra de AA, por isso desta vez preferiria que o gfs acertasse.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Out 2017 às 12:49)

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/chuva-ligeira-e-pontual-a-partir-de-quarta-feira_a1037191

Parece que chuva é certa, mesmo que pouca já é um alivio e descida de temperatura ajudará a não continuar a secar tudo.


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2017 às 17:11)

Boas,
Já viram a saída 12 do GFS ?
Como deve ser um sonho, se for real até frio vinha e o AA deixava de nós incomodar ....que bom que era !!! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2017 às 17:28)

*Cardeal-patriarca de Lisboa propõe orações nas missas pela chuva*

O cardeal-patriarca de Lisboa, Manuel Clemente, propõe aos sacerdotes de Lisboa que, se puderem, incluam nas missas orações pela chuva, segundo uma carta hoje publicada.

Na carta, o cardeal-patriarca propõe esta oração pela chuva: "Deus do universo, em quem vivemos, nos movemos e existimos, concedei-nos a chuva necessária, para que, ajudados pelos bens da terra, aspiremos com mais confiança aos bens do Céu".
Face à situação de seca que o país atravessa, o responsável religioso publicou a carta com a proposta de oração e a sugestão: "quando a Liturgia diária o permita, celebrem a Missa para Diversas Necessidades".

Portugal continental vive um período de seca prolongado, tendo hoje mesmo o Governo avisado da necessidade de se fazer um "uso parcimonioso" da água, devendo as autarquias limitar o uso da água em lavagens de ruas e regas a situações inadiáveis.

Na carta do cardeal-patriarca, com o título "Proposta de oração pela chuva", Manuel Clemente lembra a seca mas também os "incêndios extremamente gravosos" e o grande número de mortos e feridos e prejuízos económicos e morais "que é urgente colmatar".

E fala dos "vários níveis de compreensão" da realidade, das "interrogações profundas" que a natureza admite, para concluir: "Na verdade, respeitando os vários níveis e qualidades dos seres, tudo tem origem divina e com Deus se pode e deve manter e melhorar".

O pedido de intervenção divina para que chova já aconteceu outras vezes em Portugal, onde em secas passadas já se organizaram procissões. Há duas semanas a população de uma aldeia de Bragança também carregou a "Senhora da Serra", uma imagem "grande e pesada", durante duas horas pela serra, para pedir chuva.

Em 1976 o papa Paulo VI também publicou uma oração pela chuva, pedindo a Deus compaixão pelos que sofriam "duramente a seca".

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) prevê para quarta-feira "períodos de céu muito nublado. Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes a partir da manha, aumentando de intensidade no Minho e Douro Litoral a partir da tarde".

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ification&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=891388


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Out 2017 às 17:32)

Se calhar era melhor terem começado a rezar em Julho...



joselamego disse:


> Já viram a saída 12 do GFS ?



Já vi, já. Mas prefiro não valorizar para não me desiludir depois.


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2017 às 17:34)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Se calhar era melhor terem começado a rezar em Julho...
> 
> 
> 
> Já vi, já. Mas prefiro não valorizar para não me desiludir depois.


Seria um sonho ...é uma saída fantástica! Que bom que era de se concretizasse ....vamos orar para concretizar !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2017 às 17:39)

Agora o Meteociel não mostra a temperatura a 850 hpa ( sem ser a anomalia) ?

apenas aparece isto:

Temp.2m
Temp. 850hPa (Anomalie)
Temp 500hPa
Temp. 10hPa strat.

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=204&code=code&mode=15&mode3h=0&runpara=0&carte=5


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2017 às 17:44)

Snifa disse:


> Agora o Meteociel não mostra a temperatura a 850 hpa ( sem ser a anomalia) ?
> 
> apenas aparece isto:
> 
> ...



Esquecam, já vi, tem que se carregar apenas em temp 850 hpa, e logo ao lado está a anomalia, são dois links diferentes


----------



## Marco pires (30 Out 2017 às 18:05)

Como estamos de modelos a médio prazo, digamos que perspectivas temos para os próximos 10/15 dias?
Alguma chuva e AA de novo em cima ou será que vai quebrar mesmo e vamos ter um padrão mais dentro do normal para o mês de novembro ?


----------



## squidward (30 Out 2017 às 18:10)

Criei este GIF, resumindo as pressões atmosféricas desde 01-08-2017 até 30-10-2017(hoje).


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (30 Out 2017 às 18:21)

Marco pires disse:


> Como estamos de modelos a médio prazo, digamos que perspectivas temos para os próximos 10/15 dias?
> Alguma chuva e AA de novo em cima ou será que vai quebrar mesmo e vamos ter um padrão mais dentro do normal para o mês de novembro ?



O 2º Painel do GFS da última saída traz o inverno "dias" depois de acabar o "verão".
Mas responder a essa pergunta ainda é como tentar adivinhar.


----------



## criz0r (30 Out 2017 às 18:46)

@Snifa 

A continuar nesta situação nem as Orações nos safam. Talvez tenhamos que apelar aos Ameríndios pela dança da chuva.
Deixo aqui uma foto partilhada no Facebook que me fez rir à grande:


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (30 Out 2017 às 19:27)

criz0r disse:


> @Snifa
> 
> A continuar nesta situação nem as Orações nos safam. Talvez tenhamos que apelar aos Ameríndios pela dança da chuva.
> Deixo aqui uma foto partilhada no Facebook que me fez rir à grande:



Para a montagem estar perfeita só faltava reduzir a claridade


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Out 2017 às 20:43)

A saída do ecm 12z não está nada má.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2017 às 21:03)

Fazerem orações a pedir chuva em Lisboa, só digo, uma coisa, vai dar mau resultado. 

Gosto mais do ECM, o GFS é bom para o mediterrâneo e o resto são bolotas.

Bolo Rei e bombons ficava melhor.


----------



## Marco pires (30 Out 2017 às 21:40)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> O 2º Painel do GFS da última saída traz o inverno "dias" depois de acabar o "verão".
> Mas responder a essa pergunta ainda é como tentar adivinhar.



bom, o que importa é que este padrão que temos tido até agora finalmente acabe e se estabeleça um que seja mais condizente com a época do ano.
não interessa para nada termos meia duzia de dias de chuva e depois termos o resto do mês seco e quente, afinal foi essa a sinóptica deste mês de Outubro.
quanto ao AA quebrar ainda não li da parte dos mais entendidos se ele de facto está em fase de ir pregar para outra freguesia, ou se pelo contrário continua a "ameaçar" aqui o burgo.
sucessivas frentes atlânticas a entrar seria o ideal para mitigar a seca, mas creio que enquanto o AA estiver a rondar será difícil.
será que se pode estabelecer uma previsão mais ou fiável ou pelo menos uma tendência do que se pode esperar para a primeira quinzena de novembro, ou não há uma concordância entre os vários modelos que permita isso?


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2017 às 21:59)

Música para fazer raios e trovões  Adoro esta música, mas sou suspeito, porque adoro os Imagine Dragons. 


Trovão, Trovão, Trovão
Trovão, Trovão, Trovão
ro-tro-trovão, trovão 
O raio e o trovão
Trovão, Sinta o trovão
...

Se cantarem muito, brevemente fará trovoada.


----------



## 1337 (30 Out 2017 às 22:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Música para fazer raios e trovões  Adoro esta música, mas sou suspeito, porque adoro os Imagine Dragons.
> 
> 
> Trovão, Trovão, Trovão
> ...


Por acaso também adoro a música e até me faz lembrar as trovoadas


----------



## rokleon (30 Out 2017 às 22:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Música para fazer raios e trovões  Adoro esta música, mas sou suspeito, porque adoro os Imagine Dragons.
> 
> 
> Trovão, Trovão, Trovão
> ...


Eu cá prefiro cirrus... Estou a brincar, que venha a chuva e as tempestades!
Lembrei-me de uma boa música de nome Cirrus dos Bonobo


----------



## Marco pires (30 Out 2017 às 22:46)

porque será que não vejo o pessoal muito entusiasmado?
afinal não era isto que estávamos todos à espera?


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2017 às 22:53)

Marco pires disse:


> porque será que não vejo o pessoal muito entusiasmado?
> afinal não era isto que estávamos todos à espera?


Eu estou à espera que o AA dê tréguas e deixe passar as frentes até nosso burgo! 
Estou ansioso pela chuva 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (30 Out 2017 às 22:59)

Bem segundo os modelos , depois da cut off poderá vir mais frio , acho que estes foram os últimos dias de calor deste ano .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Out 2017 às 23:03)

Marco pires disse:


> porque será que não vejo o pessoal muito entusiasmado?
> afinal não era isto que estávamos todos à espera?



Olá! 
Dou-te um conselho amigo se quem já aqui anda há mais de 10 anos e no início também pensava assim... acima das 120 horas se der AA vais ter AA... acima das 120 horas se der chuva poderás ter chuva... abaixo das 12 horas se der neve... bem...  espera pelo radar e pelo satélite. 
É mais ou menos isto. 
Venha lá a chuva...


----------



## joselamego (30 Out 2017 às 23:18)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Olá!
> Dou-te um conselho amigo se quem já aqui anda há mais de 10 anos e no início também pensava assim... acima das 120 horas se der AA vais ter AA... acima das 120 horas se der chuva poderás ter chuva... abaixo das 12 horas se der neve... bem...  espera pelo radar e pelo satélite.
> É mais ou menos isto.
> Venha lá a chuva...


A saída 12 e 18 do GFS estão a prever chuva e frio depois desta cut-off....mas como o seguro morreu de velho , vamos aguardar pelas próximas round's.....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Out 2017 às 23:39)

Marco pires disse:


> porque será que não vejo o pessoal muito entusiasmado?
> afinal não era isto que estávamos todos à espera?


A resposta é simples. É muito mais fácil reclamar! As provas estão neste tópico. 
Dezenas e dezenas de páginas com reclamações.
A maior parte do pessoal só pensa no "a seguir" e não no "agora". Preferem pensar no AA que nos vai afetar daqui a 70 anos, do que na depressão que vai chegar daqui a uns dias.


----------



## Marco pires (30 Out 2017 às 23:49)

o kapa


----------



## Teya (30 Out 2017 às 23:53)

Marco pires disse:


> porque será que não vejo o pessoal muito entusiasmado?
> afinal não era isto que estávamos todos à espera?



Eu estou desejosa que o Antílope vá para outras bandas. Posto isto, acho que a maioria está apenas a ser cautelosa, porque acredito que estejam todos felizes de ver o cenário a mudar finalmente mas sempre com algum receio que ainda não seja de vez. O entusiasmo vai-se ver nos tópicos de seguimento e obviamente as desilusões também .


----------



## Marco pires (31 Out 2017 às 00:04)

essa do antílope está o máximo


----------



## WinterIsHere (31 Out 2017 às 00:25)

Desde que me "juntei" a este fórum (e que bom é, diga-se de passagem) que comecei a entender bastante melhor o funcionamento do clima. Agora alguém sabe porque é que nos programas de televisão sobre a seca, incêndios etc.. fala-se de tudo menos de fenómenos meteorológicos como o Anti-Ciclone e mais assuntos que se abordam aqui? Achava bem informarem a população correctamente e sobre muitos tópicos que o indivíduo comum desconhece!


----------



## comentador (31 Out 2017 às 09:31)

Bom dia! Hoje os modelos já deram um corte nas quantidades de precipitação que estavam a prever para o sul. Chega-se ao dia não passa de uns pingos que mal apagam o pó.

Eu sinceramente não acredito que vá chover alguma coisa de jeito no Sul, vamos continuar na mesma, seca seca e mais seca cada vez mais grave. Porque depois destes 3 dias mais nublados que estão a prever, regressa em força do anticiclone que já não se tira daqui!


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Out 2017 às 09:54)

Marco pires disse:


> porque será que não vejo o pessoal muito entusiasmado?
> afinal não era isto que estávamos todos à espera?


Talvez o pessoal seja cauteloso, e não queira criar grandes expectativas para no fim não acabar desiludido, ainda para mais em cutt-offs onde tanto podemos ter muita chuva como pouca, já vi cutt-offs, onde os modelos previam diluvios e no fim acabar por não cair uma pinga.
Portanto vamos ver se vem alguma chuva, eu cá não entro em grandes entusiasmos, nem crio grandes expectativas, isto aqui não é os EUA.


----------



## joselamego (31 Out 2017 às 09:57)

comentador disse:


> Bom dia! Hoje os modelos já deram um corte nas quantidades de precipitação que estavam a prever para o sul. Chega-se ao dia não passa de uns pingos que mal apagam o pó.
> 
> Eu sinceramente não acredito que vá chover alguma coisa de jeito no Sul, vamos continuar na mesma, seca seca e mais seca cada vez mais grave. Porque depois destes 3 dias mais nublados que estão a prever, regressa em força do anticiclone que já não se tira daqui!


Os modelos não estão prever regresso AA em força, apenas uns 2/3 dias depois há a possibilidade de vir instabilidade !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (31 Out 2017 às 10:06)

bom dia, pelos vistos a Chuva aqui para a região Oeste já não falha, pelos menos uns dias com aguaceiros vamos ter ...e depois o que se prevê é q as temperaturas de Verão desapareçam (ja não era sem tempo). pelo menos isso, ja não está mau.


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Out 2017 às 11:50)

Bem, nem sei o que dizer, tanta promessa nos modelos ontem e hoje foi tudo por água abaixo, meh. Até a precipitação e cape são uma desgraça agora nos próximos dias... único ponto positivo são as temperaturas um pouco mais normais para a época.


----------



## Microburst (31 Out 2017 às 11:55)

Bom dia. 

Não sei se será o tópico mais adequado para o efeito, mas como é de seguimento livre penso que esta peça do DN de hoje se encaixará bem aqui.



> Gases de estufa atingem recorde de concentração na atmosfera terrestre
> *30 DE OUTUBRO DE 2017 23:03*
> 
> _*A Organização Meteorológica Mundial divulgou os resultados de um estudo que indica que a acumulação de gases de estufa na atmosfera, nomeadamente o dióxido de carbono, atingiram níveis que nunca foram vistos por qualquer ser humano na história do planeta, com a porção maior desta subida concentrada nos últimos 70 anos.*_
> ...



Peço desculpa pelo tamanho da letra, ainda não vi onde diminuir o tamanho da fonte. 

P.S. Já vi!


----------



## VimDePantufas (31 Out 2017 às 13:35)

Para crentes, menos crentes ou não crentes
http://www.patriarcado-lisboa.pt/site/index.php?id=8213


----------



## jamestorm (31 Out 2017 às 13:56)

Sim se rezar ajuda estou ponto para pedir aos Céus, que isto de outra forma não tem resultado 
Espero que são Pedro se lembre de nós..


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (31 Out 2017 às 16:25)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Para crentes, menos crentes ou não crentes
> http://www.patriarcado-lisboa.pt/site/index.php?id=8213


É curioso que o pedido surge extatamente na altura em que a previsão aponta para uns quantos dias chuvosos. Há dois meses, há um mês, há 15 dias não chegou o apelo. Ou seja, primeiro confiamos na análise das ciências, depois pedimos a Deus.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2017 às 17:42)




----------



## srr (31 Out 2017 às 17:58)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> É curioso que o pedido surge extatamente na altura em que a previsão aponta para uns quantos dias chuvosos. Há dois meses, há um mês, há 15 dias não chegou o apelo. Ou seja, primeiro confiamos na análise das ciências, depois pedimos a Deus.



Muito Curioso......até "espectacular" , enfim.


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2017 às 19:39)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> É curioso que o pedido surge extatamente na altura em que a previsão aponta para uns quantos dias chuvosos. Há dois meses, há um mês, há 15 dias não chegou o apelo. Ou seja, primeiro confiamos na análise das ciências, depois pedimos a Deus.



A piada da coisa é que a mais de 5 dias de distância é impossível distinguir, meteorologicamente falando, entre influências do sobrenatural e 'ciência'.



> Meteorologists are now as good with their five-day forecasts as they were with their three-day forecasts in 2005. Both government and private weather forecasting companies are approaching the point where they get tomorrow’s high temperature right nearly 80 percent of the time. It was 66 percent 11 years ago, according to ForecastWatch , a private firm that rates accuracy of weather forecasts.



É possível que algum dia os modelos meteorológicos sejam bastante eficientes a médio-prazo. Mas ainda não se está lá.







170 milhas náuticas (72 horas) são 314 quilómetros. Em locais pequenos, como os Açores, é a diferença entre a Ophelia passar ao lado e arrasar algumas ilhas com, relativamente, pouco aviso prévio.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (31 Out 2017 às 20:04)

Poderá já vir o primeiro nevão nas terras altas depois da cut off  , acho que é oficial o fim do calor , não me parece que venha anticiclone num largo período , ainda bem !


----------



## joselamego (31 Out 2017 às 20:16)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Poderá já vir o primeiro nevão nas terras altas depois da cut off  , acho que é oficial o fim do calor , não me parece que venha anticiclone num largo período , ainda bem !


Fixe!!!!!!!!!!!! Halloween 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (31 Out 2017 às 20:18)

joselamego disse:


> Fixe!!!!!!!!!!!! Halloween
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Halloween !!!! ahahahah !


----------



## joselamego (31 Out 2017 às 20:19)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Halloween !!!! ahahahah !


O europeu teve uma boa saída, está consistente ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (31 Out 2017 às 20:21)

joselamego disse:


> O europeu teve uma boa saída, está consistente !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



O europeu e o gfs estão em sintonia , já vai haver um frio em novembro !


----------



## joselamego (31 Out 2017 às 20:24)

Sim, calor já não vem...e o São Martinho este ano vai ser mais fresco ! Fixe , fixe, fixe !!!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (31 Out 2017 às 21:05)

que me dizem das discrepâncias entre o ECM e o GFS a tão curto prazo do evento?


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2017 às 21:17)

Marco pires disse:


> que me dizem das discrepâncias entre o ECM e o GFS a tão curto prazo do evento?


É normal quando estamos a falar de cut-offs.


----------



## Marco pires (31 Out 2017 às 21:25)

O IPMA ao contrário do que costuma ser o habitual, está a prever que esta cut off irá ter maior expressão nas zonas a sul do sistema montejunto/estrela.
obvio que toda a gente está quase em desespero pela chuva, mas não há duvida que o centro/sul são as zonas mais carenciadas, e neste caso vem mesmo a calhar que caia bem onde ela faz mais falta.
o norte não tem também vida fácil, mas certamente terá no conjunto geral do ano hidrológico mais pluviosidade, pelo que para já não havendo uma distribuição generosa pelo país todo, então pelo menos que desta vez sejamos nós mais a sul, que afinal de contas somos os que mais precisamos, a termos vantagem neste evento que se avizinha, para variar.


----------



## dahon (31 Out 2017 às 21:51)

Depois desta chuva é bom que continuem a rezar, já que a quantidade prevista é absorvida pelos primeiros 20cm do solo. Barragens vão receber muito pouca desta chuva. O abastecimento de água vai continuar seriamente comprometido.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2017 às 22:25)

dahon disse:


> Depois desta chuva é bom que continuem a rezar, já que a quantidade prevista é absorvida pelos primeiros 20cm do solo. Barragens vão receber muito pouca desta chuva. O abastecimento de água vai continuar seriamente comprometido.


As barragens continuarão na mesma como estão, o GFS nesta última saída já retirou e só prevê 14mm para aqui, nem para as ribeiras começarem a correr é suficiente, quanto mais. Enquanto não vier aquele padrão de vários dias de chuva seguidos e horas e horas a cair, podemos esquecer a mudança de panorama. Logo após estes 2/3 dias de chuva, vem vento de leste e em apenas um dia tudo se evapora.
Um monstro destes, não dá qualquer hipótese, em vez de enfraquecer ainda se fortalece mais, é incrível.










Até enjoa!


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2017 às 22:48)

É aproveitar estas chuvas destes 2/3 dias de chuva que o AA vai andar sempre aqui perto, assim teremos sempre este padrão de 2 ou 3 dias de chuva e 2 ou 3 semanas secas a seguir, ou seja o que cai de nada adianta e temo que até meio do mês seja o único evento, se bem que os modelos andam ainda indecisos quanto a um segundo evento do mesmo género destes que temos tido..


----------



## Orion (31 Out 2017 às 22:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Enquanto não vier aquele padrão de vários dias de chuva seguidos e horas e horas a cair, podemos esquecer a mudança de panorama.










joralentejano disse:


> Um monstro destes, não dá qualquer hipótese, em vez de enfraquecer ainda se fortalece mais, é incrível.



Por agora não dá mais que isto.






---

O La Niña é uma faca de dois gumes. Esfria o planeta mas o seu aparecimento tardio pode significar a perpetuação da atual situação na PI se o próximo inverno não for chuvoso.



> Seven of the eight international climate models surveyed by the Bureau suggest that sea surface temperatures will reach or exceed La Niña thresholds by November 2017. However, indicators need to remain at La Niña levels for at least three months to be considered an event. This is forecast by six of the eight models. If a La Niña does occur this year it is likely to be short and weak, as sea surface temperatures are forecast to warm again in early 2018, as the austral autumn is the time when La Niña events normally decay.


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2017 às 22:59)

A euforia e a desilusão nem preciso de calmex, que os próprios modelos que deixam tranquilo. 

Exemplo:
Albufeira (ECM): 82 mm
Albufeira (GFS): 8.7 mm

Que dizer, da discrepância de mais de 70 mm entre o ECM e o GFS.

O que é, normal nas cut-off's é a precipitação variar bastante de saída para saída, agora os dois modelos continuam a ser opostos um ao outro, com o ECM talvez a subestimar a cut-off ou não. 

Aguardar, pelas próximas saídas e ver os mesoescalares aí já terei mais dados. Se existir vento de sul ou sueste, pode surpreender...

É, melhor limparem a canalização em Albufeira, para prevenir males maiores.


----------



## jamestorm (31 Out 2017 às 23:12)

realmente, não é so com uns 2 ou 3 dias de chuva esporádica ou fraca que algo se vai notar. Esta seca está incrivelmente forte... No Alentejo ha milhares de sobreiros mortos já, um muito mau sinal, qdo árvores fortemente adaptas à secura começam a morrer. Ou isto muda realmente de padrão ou as coisas só pioram. O Alqueva ainda tem água para mais uns 2 anos de seca, mas para muita vegetação estamos à beira do limite, ou chove ou começam a morrer. E não me parece que comecem a regar o montado artificialmente...


----------



## Marco pires (31 Out 2017 às 23:34)

se virem as barragens no vale do sado até se passam


----------



## joralentejano (31 Out 2017 às 23:34)

Orion disse:


> Por agora não dá mais que isto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se fosse a ligar ao CFS desde o final de setembro que tínhamos eventos extraordinários de chuva, à muito que a seca tinha desaparecido. Na verdade, penso até que esse modelo com cartas de um mês de previsão mostra aquilo que era suposto acontecer se isto fosse normal e não delira, a atmosfera bem tenta mudar e os modelos mostram isso mas acaba sempre por ser este padrão de anticiclone a ficar. 
Quanto ao próximo inverno, não tenho muito a dizer, só espero que seja diferente! Não dá para pensar sequer nas consequências que poderia vir a ter caso fosse pelo mesmo caminho, é demasiado horrível.


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2017 às 02:34)

Caros colegas onde coloco o resumo do mês de outubro da minha estação ?
Obrigado !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2017 às 07:56)

as altas pressões da sibéria ainda não apareceram... precisamos delas. A ver se na segunda parte do mes de novembro resolvem aparecer.


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2017 às 08:11)

Bom dia ,
Nas saídas  0 , o GFS diverge do ECM, o europeu vê a possibilidade de chuva e o GFS do AA...na próxima semana 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Nov 2017 às 09:34)

Qual é a máxima mais alta de sempre em novembro?
Pergunto isto porque o IPMA mete 27º em Santarém hoje...


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2017 às 09:39)

Meteofan disse:


> Qual é a máxima mais alta de sempre em novembro?
> Pergunto isto porque o IPMA mete 27º em Santarém hoje...


Não sei qual a máxima de Santarém do mês de novembro...mas há outras aplicações que dão 24 ou 25 para Santarém...acho um pouco alta os 27 do IPMA....mas logo à tarde se vê ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2017 às 09:40)

1ª semana do mês
Circulação claramente anticiclonica. 
Tempo seco e ameno. 
As frentes polares estão bastante longe e não nos alcançam.
Nesta semana a parte inferior de uma frente é arrastada pela circulação anticiclonica e formará uma área de trovoadas.

2ª semana do mês 
Circulação anticiclónica mas mais fraca. 
Tempo seco e mais fresco.
A circulação anticiclónica pode arrastar uma nova área de trovoadas para a nossa zona mas sem grande expressão.

3ª semana do mês
A circulação anticiclónica desparece, as frentes polares descem e pelo menos alcançam as zonas mais a norte do país.
Tempo chuvoso no norte e variável no resto.

4ª semana do mês 
Circulação ciclónica estabelecida.
Tempo chuvoso ou variável.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (1 Nov 2017 às 09:56)

Bem que boa saída do ecm  , o europeu já há algumas saídas que mete para a semana o primeiro nevão nas terras altas , vamos aguardar , espero que se cumpra  .


----------



## jamestorm (1 Nov 2017 às 11:01)

Acho piada como agora o IPMA chama à chuva "novo episódio de precipitação". Chover em Portugal tornou-se algo tão raro que até já tem o estatuto de "Episódio", como algo extraordinário, um evento único num mar de estabilidade quente e solarenga em que este país se tornou. 

Entretanto já retiraram a possibilidade de chuva que havia para hoje...


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2017 às 11:08)

jamestorm disse:


> Entretanto já retiraram a possibilidade de chuva que havia para hoje...



o IPMA  continua a prever alguns aguaceiros pouco frequentes para hoje:

Previsão para 4ª feira, 1.novembro.2017

RESUMO:

Períodos de muita nebulosidade *com aguaceiros fracos e pouco
frequentes.*

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes, mais prováveis no litoral.*
Vento fraco a moderado (até 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 25 km/h) do quadrante sul.
Neblina ou nevoeiro dissipando-se durante a manhã.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes.
Vento em geral fraco do quadrante sul.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de sudoeste inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16/19ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste com 1 a 1,5 metros, tornando-se
inferiores a 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 21ºC

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Paula Leitão

Atualizado a 1 de novembro de 2017 às 2:54 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2017 às 12:02)

Marco pires disse:


> se virem as barragens no vale do sado até se passam



Se vires a água deitada fora, aí é que ficas passado.


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2017 às 12:09)

Até doí ver aqui perto de casa os jardins a serem regados todas as noites 2 vezes ao longo da madrugada, isto dura a meses seguidos e esteja a chover ou nao a rega não para.. e como este jardim acredito que o mesmo se passe em muitos outros.


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Nov 2017 às 12:31)

StormRic disse:


> *0,7 mm* em Reguengos, às 10h:  rega do relvado?
> 
> 0,1 mm na Fóia, por três vezes, e também na Zambujeira: orvalho matinal, nevoeiro?
> 
> *96%* de humidade é o mais significativo.



@StormRic, será que a malta do IPMA aproveitou o feriado para limpar os pluviômetros sem os desligar do sistema???


----------



## André Filipe Bom (1 Nov 2017 às 12:47)

Depois destes dois dias de alguma instabilidade volta o nosso fiel companheiro, isto assim não vamos lá.


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Nov 2017 às 12:49)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Depois destes dois dias de alguma instabilidade volta o nosso fiel companheiro, isto assim não vamos lá.



Calma o ecm está bem melhor além disso o gfs é bipolar já deveriam saber disso.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (1 Nov 2017 às 12:53)

Meteofan disse:


> Qual é a máxima mais alta de sempre em novembro?
> Pergunto isto porque o IPMA mete 27º em Santarém hoje...


Bom dia. Em Santarém em concreto não sei, mas julgo que em novembro de 2016 e de 2015 terá ultrapassado esses valores. As primeiras quinzenas de novembro destes dois anos trouxeram temperaturas particularmente altas. No ano passado Pegões ultrapassou os 30 ºC e no ano anterior no Algarve houve depois de 15 de novembro um dia com temperaturas superiores a 30 ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Nov 2017 às 13:02)

Consultando os boletins mensais referente a Novembro,temos o seguinte.

Temperatura máxima registada na* rede IPMA*.

Novembro 2016: *29,1ºC* - Rio Maior (01-11-2016)
Novembro 2015: *28,5ºC* - Pegões (08-11-2016)
Novembro 2014: *28,3ºC* - Alvalade(do Sado) (01-11-2014)
Novembro 2013: *27,8ºC* - Portimão(Aeródromo) (13-11-2013)


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2017 às 13:15)

O GFS é Bipolar, mas neste caso seria mais Polar, esta entrada vem bem lá de cima  

Naturalmente, na próxima saída já não estará nada disto, mas fica para registo:


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2017 às 13:19)

Snifa disse:


> O GFS é Bipolar, mas neste caso seria mais Polar, esta entrada vem bem lá de cima
> 
> Naturalmente, na próxima saída já não estará nada disto, mas fica para registo:


O europeu é muito mais assertivo e equilibrado ...já deviam saber isso !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2017 às 13:21)

joselamego disse:


> O europeu é muito mais assertivo e equilibrado ...já deviam saber isso !



Vamos ver, mais logo, se também não tem um "ataque de bipolaridade"...


----------



## comentador (1 Nov 2017 às 13:30)

Uma coisa é certa, a chuva que aí vem não vai ser muita e a seguir a este evento temos de novo tempo mais frio, mas dias com muito sol. E parece que a 1ª quinzena de novembro não vem mais nada de chuva.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Nov 2017 às 13:32)

não sei o que se passa em Santarém para ser tantas vezes a cidade mais quente do país, em particular nestes ultimos anos...? 
Entretanto mais nebulosidade a entrar. E temperaturas amenas nos 24ºC


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2017 às 13:35)

comentador disse:


> Uma coisa é certa, a chuva que aí vem não vai ser muita e a seguir a este evento temos de novo tempo mais frio, mas dias com muito sol. E parece que a 1ª quinzena de novembro não vem mais nada de chuva.


O modelo europeu tem estado a prever chuva ...vamos com calma e aguardar as próximas saídas !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2017 às 13:59)

vamos ter aviso de precipitação forte para Beja e Faro?

aposto que sim.


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2017 às 14:22)

Segundo o IPMA, amanhã já deverá chover de forma mais consistente:

ECMWF:







Aladin:






 :


----------



## Marco pires (1 Nov 2017 às 15:23)

Venha ela


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Nov 2017 às 15:32)

Boas... por Carcavelos tudo seco... nem me parece que haja chuva nas próximas horas... 
Olhando os modelos começo a ver Novembro em risco... não vejo nenhuma mudança contundente de panorama... até porque meia dúzia de mm não resolve absolutamente nada... só vos digo... ao que chegamos... 
É inédito, nunca se havia assistido ao agravamento de uma seca em Outubro, que se tornou igualmente no Outubro mais quente desde que há registos. 
Hoje a AEMET atualizou a previsão estacional... e houve mudanças,  para pior... também Novembro tem chances de ser mais um mês quente e seco... sim amigos... depois vem o Natal...


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2017 às 16:16)

Afinal Santarém não chegou aos 27ºC previstos
Temperaturas observadas pelo IPMA

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/


----------



## 1337 (1 Nov 2017 às 16:18)

Vocês também só vêm desgraça em tudo, o ECM até está bom. Vocês vêm o modelo que prevê mais AA em cima (GFS) e é só por esse que se guiam para se virem queixar para aqui. Depois de Terça da próxima semana ninguém sabe ao certo o que vai acontecer, tenham calma.


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2017 às 16:24)

1337 disse:


> Vocês também só vêm desgraça em tudo, o ECM até está bom. Vocês vêm o modelo que prevê mais AA em cima (GFS) e é só por esse que se guiam para se virem queixar para aqui. Depois de Terça da próxima semana ninguém sabe ao certo o que vai acontecer, tenham calma.


Concordo contigo 1337....O modelo europeu tem estado coerente e bom!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## WinterIsHere (1 Nov 2017 às 16:29)

É impressão minha ou as temperaturas previstas pelo IPMA tem estado sempre 2-3 ºC acima do que realmente acontece no dia? Tenho reparado nisto desde Setembro...


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2017 às 17:00)

Já acabou de sair a saída 12 do GFS , foi atrás do europeu, ou seja chuva e frio.....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2017 às 17:03)

joselamego disse:


> Já acabou de sair a saída 12 do GFS , foi atrás do europeu, ou seja chuva e frio.....



Boa saída, mas o mais interessante está a mais de 250 horas:


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (1 Nov 2017 às 17:44)

Snifa disse:


> Boa saída, mas o mais interessante está a mais de 250 horas:



Isto começa se a compor para um mês com bastantes entradas frias com aguaceiros em todo o país e neve  nas terras altas ( de 650 m para cima ) , vamos ver como isto se vai desenrolar , mas já é um bom sinal .


----------



## criz0r (1 Nov 2017 às 17:52)

De realçar que a precipitação prevista até agora, mantém-se moderada no Interior o que é fulcral não só para humedecer os solos, mas também para evitar potenciais deslizamentos de terra nas regiões mais afectadas pelos incêndios. Que se mantenha assim.


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2017 às 17:58)

bem... eu gostava de ir acompanhado o radar, mas está difícil ele funcionar...


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2017 às 18:23)

david 6 disse:


> bem... eu gostava de ir acompanhado o radar, mas está difícil ele funcionar...


Está tempos e tempos sem chover. Nas poucas vezes que chove avaria.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2017 às 18:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Está tempos e tempos sem chover. Nas poucas vezes que chove avaria.


Já funciona!


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2017 às 18:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já funciona!



já deixou de funcionar, funciona 10min, avaria 2h


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2017 às 18:49)

david 6 disse:


> já deixou de funcionar, funciona 10min, avaria 2h


Que seca! Logo hoje!


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Nov 2017 às 18:49)

Parece ser que o ECM está a divergir radicalmente da sua previsão na anterior run, empurrando a instabilidade para a Europa Central e Itália, enquanto o AA reforça a sua posição ao largo de Portugal Continental.
Só posso concluir uma coisa: os modelos a partir das 120 h estão com muitas incertezas quanto à evolução da circulação atmosférica...


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2017 às 19:07)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Só posso concluir uma coisa: os modelos a partir das 120 h estão com muitas incertezas quanto à evolução da circulação atmosférica...



Mais ou menos.

A 120h o mais certo é haver AC a oeste da PI (GFS):







O ECM mete a depressão mais a (nord)este do que o GFS mas são pormenores em termos de instabilidade para PT:


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Nov 2017 às 19:16)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Parece ser que o ECM está a divergir radicalmente da sua previsão na anterior run, empurrando a instabilidade para a Europa Central e Itália, enquanto o AA reforça a sua posição ao largo de Portugal Continental.
> Só posso concluir uma coisa: os modelos a partir das 120 h estão com muitas incertezas quanto à evolução da circulação atmosférica...


O mais provável é que depois destes 2/ 3 dias de ( pouca) precipitação é voltar o tempo seco com o AA cá em cima.


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Nov 2017 às 19:16)

Tenho quase a certeza que amanhã o ecm vai voltar a meter instabilidade


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2017 às 19:26)

António josé Sales disse:


> Tenho quase a certeza que amanhã o ecm vai voltar a meter instabilidade



Se excluíres a pequena depressão a oeste da PI, que só apareceu numa saída, o ECM 12z tem estado bastante consistente nos últimos (4) dias  A depressão vai para Itália.


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2017 às 19:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que seca! Logo hoje!



agora já nem o site abre


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2017 às 19:32)

Mais volátil o ECM 00z mas com a passagem do tempo vai dar ao mesmo.


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Nov 2017 às 19:35)

Orion disse:


> Se excluíres a pequena depressão a oeste da PI, que só apareceu numa saída, o ECM 12z tem estado bastante consistente nos últimos (4) dias  A depressão vai para Itália.



Estou a falar das previsões a médio prazo não desta depressão.


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2017 às 19:43)

António josé Sales disse:


> Estou a falar das previsões a médio prazo não desta depressão.



Para previsões otimistas desse tipo há sempre o CFS 






Previsões a >240h são fantasia, como toda a gente deve saber por esta altura.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2017 às 20:14)

Agora que o GFS já não mete o AA ás portas de Portugal Continental, o ECM e GEM decidiram meter. Na próxima saída do GFS entrará em consonância de certeza, tal como é habitual. Já se sabe até demais que quando os modelos andam indecisos aquilo que acaba por ficar são sempre as más previsões.
Aproveitem estes dois dias de chuva porque logo de seguida voltamos ao mesmo de sempre, mas desta vez sem calor, ao menos isso.
Onde é que esta seca irá parar, meu deus! Os meses passam e nada muda, apenas a seca vai piorando.
*Teria de chover ininterruptamente durante dois meses para inverter a seca em Portugal*
Fonte: Expresso


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2017 às 20:17)




----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2017 às 20:25)

joralentejano disse:


> *Teria de chover ininterruptamente durante dois meses para inverter a seca em Portugal*
> Fonte: Expresso



Para clarificar, o climatologista disse '2 meses a chover acima da média' e 'vários dias de chuva'.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Nov 2017 às 20:31)

Eu avisei a navegação...
A AEMET emitiu a sua previsão mensal esta manhã e lá estava... Novembro seco e quente... eles têm acesso a info que nós não temos, devemos seguir com atenção o que vão dizendo... na próxima atualização das 18Z o GFS já irá atrás... Vamos comer AA todo o mês, esperem para ver... não se vê fim a isto.


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2017 às 20:40)

Tiagolco disse:


>



Acredito que para quem vive do campo é uma situação dramática, o não chover nem haver perspectivas consistentes de mudança no tempo.Assim como é dramática a situação de algumas barragens.

Por exemplo, em Trás -os-Montes, na aldeia de Azinhoso, perto  de Mogadouro, existem algumas oliveiras a ficar amareladas e que nem azeitonas deram este ano, sei de um olival com mais de 400 oliveiras em que, este ano, a produção foi próxima do zero.

Para regarem as hortas algumas pessoas já estão a recorrer a pequenas cisternas transportadas por tractores, pois os poços e ribeiras onde iam buscar água simplesmente secaram.

Sei que não adianta de nada reclamar nem sofrer por antecipação, pois quem manda é a Natureza, mas sim, é uma situação dramática a que se vive, que só se vai agravando com o passar do tempo, caso as coisas não mudem radicalmente.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2017 às 20:42)

Orion disse:


> Para clarificar, o climatologista disse '2 meses a chover acima da média' e 'vários dias de chuva'.


" ininterruptamente", não quer dizer que estivesse dias e semanas a chover sem parar. Uns dias com chuva e outros de sol. Eram assim os nosso Invernos que já lá vão à muito tempo.
_________


Tiagolco disse:


>


Tenta perceber a situação de quem vive no campo antes de publicares isso! Não preciso de falar sequer, penso que com as noticias e reportagens chegas lá.


----------



## Marco pires (1 Nov 2017 às 20:46)

eu que até sou pessimista acho que vocês estão a sê-lo em excesso.
previsões a mais de 4/5 dias tem uma probabilidade de erro superior creio eu a 50%, por isso estar já a vaticinar ao dia 1 que o mês vai ser todo com o AA em cima é algo exagerado................
previsões mensais?  valem o que valem, ou seja, pouco mais que zero


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2017 às 20:48)

Snifa disse:


> Acredito que para quem vive do campo é uma situação dramática, o não chover nem haver perspectivas consistentes de mudança no tempo.Assim como é dramática a situação de algumas barragens.
> 
> Por exemplo, em Trás -os-Montes, na aldeia de Azinhoso, perto  de Mogadouro, existem algumas oliveiras a ficar amareladas e que nem azeitonas deram este ano, sei de um olival com mais de 400 oliveiras em que, este ano, a produção foi próxima do zero.
> 
> ...


Concordo. Deve ser difícil...
Mas encarar isto tudo de forma tão pessimista não é saudável.
Eu penso positivo. Vai chegar uma altura em que tudo se vai recompor. Sempre foi assim!


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Nov 2017 às 20:49)

Também acho que estão demasiado pessimistas,  tenham calma e esperem pelas próximas saídas.


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2017 às 20:51)

joralentejano disse:


> " ininterruptamente", não quer dizer que estivesse dias e semanas a chover sem parar.



Por acaso é daí a minha 'clarificação' 

Tendo em conta o aumento tardio não ficaria surpreendido se a atual seca se prolongasse, no mínimo, até ao início do inverno.








Tiagolco disse:


> Concordo. Deve ser difícil...
> Mas encarar isto tudo de forma tão pessimista não é saudável.
> Eu penso positivo. Vai chegar uma altura em que tudo se vai recompor. Sempre foi assim!



Se dependesses da agricultura e tivesses que aumentar as despesas (quando há margem para isso) para manteres a tua fonte de rendimento, saberias que essa positividade é muito gira na teoria mas inútil na prática.

Acrescento que o passado em nada determina o futuro. Daí que se fale em 'mudanças climáticas'.


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2017 às 20:52)

Marco pires disse:


> eu que até sou pessimista acho que vocês estão a sê-lo em excesso.
> previsões a mais de 4/5 dias tem uma probabilidade de erro superior creio eu a 50%, por isso estar já a vaticinar ao dia 1 que o mês vai ser todo com o AA em cima é algo exagerado................
> previsões mensais?  valem o que valem, ou seja, pouco mais que zero


Concordo, vamos ver as saídas de amanhã 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Nov 2017 às 20:53)

António josé Sales disse:


> Também acho que estão demasiado pessimistas,  tenham calma e esperem pelas próximas saídas.


Sim, vamos ver saídas amanhã, confio no modelo  europeu 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Nov 2017 às 20:54)

joselamego disse:


> Sim, vamos ver saídas amanhã, confio no modelo  europeu
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Também eu confio vamos ver.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2017 às 20:56)

Orion disse:


> Se dependesses da agricultura e tivesses que aumentar as despesas (quando há margem para isso) para manteres a tua fonte de rendimento, essa positividade é muito gira na teoria mas inútil na prática.


Desculpa, mas entre escolher viver a vida de forma pessimista ou vivê-la de forma optimista, eu escolheria (obviamente) a segunda opção. 
E o pessimismo é útil?


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2017 às 21:06)

Eu acho que estamos todos a precisar é de uma boa chuvinha fria a cair nas cabeças para refrescar as ideias  vamos aproveitar estes 2 dias e meio de chuvas (de nada vai adiantar na minha opinião) e depois logo se verá, mas na minha opinião do que vejo vamos levar com este padrão pelo menos ate dia 15 ou 20 depois ai sim espero, esperamos todos que venham sistemas de chuvas bem mais importantes  e duradouros e principalmente seguidos uns aos outros durante muito tempo...


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2017 às 21:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Desculpa, mas entre escolher viver a vida de forma pessimista ou vivê-la de forma optimista, eu escolheria (obviamente) a segunda opção.
> E o pessimismo é útil?



A agricultura é um negócio em que, como todos os outros, o otimismo tem que estar separado da calculadora. Quando o valor final começa por um *-*, está-se num sarilho.

Uma coisa é ser otimista mas permitir as pessoas expressem o seu, vá, desespero e outra é ser otimista ao mesmo tempo que se nega a possibilidade dos outros se expressarem e/ou, de uma forma ou de outra, se desvaloriza/relativiza a gravidade da situação.

A malta afetada pelos incêndios precisa de muita gente otimista. Mas perguntem-lhes se acham se, a curto/médio prazo, voltarão a ter o que tinham e provavelmente a resposta será bastante realista (e não vai ser nada positiva).


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Nov 2017 às 21:17)

Orion disse:


> A agricultura é um negócio em que, como todos os outros, o otimismo tem que estar separado da calculadora. Quando o valor final começa por um *-*, está-se num sarilho.


Tal como tudo na vida. 
Se acabar no desemprego e não conseguir pagar as minhas contas e acabar por morar na rua, não é com pessimismos que volto a reerguer-me. Não é com pessimismo que volto a ter a casa que tinha. Não é com pessimismo que a minha vida antiga volta.
É com optimismo que ganhamos vontade de construir tudo de novo. É com optimismo que procuramos melhorar.


----------



## Marco pires (1 Nov 2017 às 21:20)

o IPMA meteu em aviso amarelo todo o litoral norte e centro devido à chuva, justifica-se este aviso?


----------



## Snifa (1 Nov 2017 às 21:24)

Marco pires disse:


> o IPMA meteu em aviso amarelo todo o litoral norte e centro devido à chuva, justifica-se este aviso?



Com o aproximar da depressão e previsível aumento da instabilidade, penso que se justifica, pena o radar estar Off.

Neste momento  estamos completamente "às escuras" em termos de radar..


----------



## Marco pires (1 Nov 2017 às 21:32)

a ultima imagem do radar é das 18:20, o refresh é a cada 10 minutos mas parou por aí e já tinha tido intermitências durante o dia.
de facto o IPMA não oferece a melhor qualidade de serviço, pelo menos a este nível, é pena.
mesmo assim as imagens de radar do sat24 dão uma perspectiva, não me parece que vá haver nada de significativo durante as próximas horas ou madrugada.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Nov 2017 às 21:34)

Com o devido respeito, parece-me haver quem não tenha a mínima noção da situação já dramática e de limite que se está a passar em boa parte do país.

*TEMPERATURA*

Para NOVIEMBRE 2017 -ENERO de 2018 hay una mayor probabilidad de que la temperatura se encuentre en el tercil superior en toda España. (periodo de referencia 1981-2010).






Probabilidad de la categoría más probable de temperatura
*PRECIPITACIÓN*

Para NOVIEMBRE 2017 - ENERO  de 2018 la distribución de las probabilidades de los terciles correspondientes a la precipitación es la climatológica en el cuadrante noroccidental. En el resto de España  hay una ligera mayor probabilidad de que la precipitación  se encuentre en el tercil inferior en toda España. (periodo de referencia 1981-2010). 






Se isto se verificar nem com uma Primavera chuvosa nos livramos de uma tragédia ambiental, social e económica que nunca assistimos.
Podem chamar drama, o que entenderem... o país tem é que se preparar para enfrentar este problema.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2017 às 21:44)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Com o devido respeito, parece-me haver quem não tenha a mínima noção da situação já dramática e de limite que se está a passar em boa parte do país.


Nem vale a pena sequer explicar porque para muita gente que não tem qualquer noção da situação, estar a explicar ou a falar algo sobre isso é o mesmo que estar a falar para uma pedra. É sempre muito fácil falar, realmente!
Desde setembro que andamos a ver os modelos mostrar muita animação e depois o que nos calha é sempre o mesmo!
As previsões mensais valem o que valem é verdade mas até agora, têm acertado todas. Vamos ver as próximas saídas dos modelos, após o evento de chuva em Outubro mostravam o mesmo, que haveria mudança e entretanto, foi o que foi.


----------



## srr (1 Nov 2017 às 21:55)

joralentejano disse:


> Nem vale a pena sequer explicar porque para muita gente que não tem qualquer noção da situação, estar a explicar ou a falar algo sobre isso é o mesmo que estar a falar para uma pedra. É sempre muito fácil falar, realmente!
> Desde setembro que andamos a ver os modelos mostrar muita animação e depois o que nos calha é sempre o mesmo!
> As previsões mensais valem o que valem é verdade mas até agora, têm acertado todas. Vamos ver as próximas saídas dos modelos, após o evento de chuva em Outubro mostravam o mesmo, que haveria mudança e entretanto, foi o que foi.



Vale sempre a pena explicar,  lê quem quer , percebe quem sabe.


----------



## Intruso (1 Nov 2017 às 21:59)

Tenho uma ribeira na minha terra chamada Ribeira da Azenha, Bustelo - Penafiel que nunca a vi seca em toda a minha vida. Estive lá há uns dias e não se vê uma gota de água a correr. O próprio rio Sousa que até costuma ter algum caudal de água, mesmo no verão, está com um caudal que mal dá para molhar os pés. Se isto é no Douro Litoral, onde até costuma chover bem, imagino mais para o interior e mais para sul.
A verdade é que os modelos não são animadores e como tal não é possível ser optimista. Eu gostava de o ser, mas a cada saída que vejo cortes atrás de cortes e com tão pouca chuva não peçam a ninguém para ser optimista. É o que eu acho e pelo que vejo não sou o único.
"Rezo" para que o Antílope,  como lhe aqui alguns amigavelmente alguns lhe chamam, quebre de vez.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Nov 2017 às 22:08)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Com o devido respeito, parece-me haver quem não tenha a mínima noção da situação já dramática e de limite que se está a passar em boa parte do país.
> 
> *TEMPERATURA*
> 
> ...


O país vai ter de se preparar para mais secas como esta, pois estas vão ser cada vez mais recorrentes no nosso clima.
As alterações climáticas estão a avançar mais rápido do que poderíamos imaginar, e não não se trata de ser pessimista ou optimista trata-se de ser realista que é bem diferente.
Todos os estudos apontam claramente para que o clima da península ibérica se torne mais quente e seco e os períodos de chuva tendem a ser rápidos e intensos.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Nov 2017 às 22:11)

Intruso disse:


> Tenho uma ribeira na minha terra chamada Ribeira da Azenha, Bustelo - Penafiel que nunca a vi seca em toda a minha vida. Estive lá há uns dias e não se vê uma gota de água a correr. O próprio rio Sousa que até costuma ter algum caudal de água, mesmo no verão, está com um caudal que mal dá para molhar os pés. Se isto é no Douro Litoral, onde até costuma chover bem, imagino mais para o interior e mais para sul.
> A verdade é que os modelos não são animadores e como tal não é possível ser optimista. Eu gostava de o ser, mas a cada saída que vejo cortes atrás de cortes e com tão pouca chuva não peçam a ninguém para ser optimista. É o que eu acho e pelo que vejo não sou o único.
> "Rezo" para que o Antílope,  como lhe aqui alguns amigavelmente alguns lhe chamam, quebre de vez.



O mesmo se passa numa ribeira perto de minha casa  No outono e inverno costumava inundar todos os campos circundantes, até parecia o "mar", agora limita-se a ser um caminho de pedras e areia normal em alguns sitios...e sim com um charco ou outro de água parada com meses  Nunca vi tal por aqui.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (1 Nov 2017 às 22:19)

c0ldPT disse:


> O mesmo se passa numa ribeira perto de minha casa  No outono e inverno costumava inundar todos os campos circundantes, até parecia o "mar", agora limita-se a ser um caminho de pedras e areia normal em alguns sitios...e sim com um charco ou outro de água parada com meses  Nunca vi tal por aqui.




É realmente uma tristeza pelo que o país atravessa , nem em 2005 vi tal coisa , não dá para ser otimista a isto , os modelos prevêem chuva mas não vai ser suficiente para acabar com a seca , será preciso um inverno chuvoso e uma primavera chuvosa para acabar com esta seca .


----------



## jamestorm (1 Nov 2017 às 22:20)

Esta situação da seca não deixa muito lugar a optimismos, é a realidade e está à nossa frente. Nestas coisas qdo se está à beira do desastre, o realismo conta sempre mais. Ha uma parte do país que vive nas cidades que nunca irá entender o que se passa neste momento e há depois o país das praias, esse está sempre optimista! 

Existe um poço aqui em Alenquer que as pessoas diziam que se um dia secasse, já Lisboa tinha morrido à sede. Pois este ano secou mesmo, e Lisboa só não morre à sede pq estamos no sec. XXI e as regras da água não são as mesmas de antigamente, de qualquer forma não deixa de ser significativo.


----------



## dahon (1 Nov 2017 às 23:07)

Snifa disse:


> Boa saída, mas o mais interessante está a mais de 250 horas:


Se fosse em janeiro!!!!!!!!
Tipica inside joke meteopt.


----------



## MarcioRR (2 Nov 2017 às 00:44)

Nao condeno em nada as pessoas que sofreram as calamidades dos incêndios, e este ano como está a vista de toda a população foi um ano do pior para tal tragédia, e no que respeita as perdas de terrenos e culturas maioria nao tem culpa, agora casas de primeira habitação, existem casos de falta de zelo, áreas limpas junto as casas ajudaria


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Nov 2017 às 01:26)

guimeixen disse:


> Estofex para amanhã:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheira-me a notícias de "mini-tornados, trombas ou tufões" () no dia seguinte


----------



## Zulo (2 Nov 2017 às 04:02)

Vocês não estão é a contar com a construção de pontes,pilares,estradas e o raio que parta,que condiciona muito as ribeiras/nascentes.

Este ano Froia, perto de Proença também estava seca(neste caso com menos 1,6m de altura)... E não foi a seca,foram mesmo as obras da nova ponte que rebentaram com a agua que lá ía parar...Não exageremos.


----------



## jonas (2 Nov 2017 às 07:07)

Já se vê uma frente no radar, que nas próximas horas devera atingir o litoral norte e algo do litoral centro.
Parece-me bem composta


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Nov 2017 às 09:50)

Alguém me explica uma coisa, porque razão o IPMA tem precipitação 5\6 dias seguidos para a próxima semana, pelo menos no Norte com probabilidade de 50\70% se todos os modelos neste momento preveêm anticiclone (incluindo o ECM)?
Quais são os dados que eles tem acesso que nos não temos?


----------



## rokleon (2 Nov 2017 às 10:05)

Meteofan, que localidade viste? Para Aveiro por exemplo dia 5 e 6 e 7 da zero precip. no IPMA, e depois a instabilidade atmosferica volta dia 8. E está relativamente de acordo com esses modelos...


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2017 às 10:29)

*Previsão de tornados na costa portuguesa em dia de chuva forte e trovoada*

A precipitação por vezes forte e acompanhada por trovoadas vai afetar o território do continente esta quinta-feira estando também prevista a possibilidade de fenómenos extremos de vento na zona costeira

Entre esta quinta-feira e o meio da tarde de sábado vão ocorrer períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que podem ser fortes e acompanhados de trovoada e rajadas fortes de vento, precisou à agência Lusa a meteorologista do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA) Maria João Frada.

"A precipitação chegará a todo o território porque temos uma depressão centrada a noroeste do continente. Hoje e amanhã vai ficar estacionária e depois tende a deslocar-se para sul e em direção ao território do continente", explicou.

*Segundo Maria João Frada, existe uma linha bem organizada com bastante precipitação que ainda está sobre o mar, prevendo-se que entre durante a manhã de hoje com mais ou menos intensidade no território do continente.*

*"Não se pode excluir junto à costa nas zonas costeiras ou mesmo sobre o mar a possibilidade de ocorrerem tornados dispersos"*

"De qualquer maneira, durante este episódio irá com uma grande probabilidade ocorrer precipitação que em alguns locais será forte", disse.

Nesse sentido, a meteorologista do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), adiantou que foram emitidos avisos amarelos de precipitação para os distritos no litoral a norte de Setúbal.

*"Contudo, hoje também neste litoral a norte do Cabo da Roca há a possibilidade de haver fenómenos extremos de vento. Não se pode excluir junto à costa nas zonas costeiras ou mesmo sobre o mar a possibilidade de ocorrerem tornados dispersos. É uma probabilidade baixa, mas ela existe porque a massa de ar é instável", adiantou.*

De acordo com Maria João Frada, estes fenómenos de vento podem ocorrer no litoral a norte do Cabo da Roca durante o dia de hoje e na sexta-feira essa possibilidade ainda existe um pouco por todo o território, mas mais nas zonas costeiras.

"A partir de sábado à tarde vamos ter uma melhoria com a diminuição da intensidade e frequência dos aguaceiros e o final do dia já sem ocorrência de precipitação. Domingo vai ser um dia sem precipitação com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, descida das temperaturas mínimas e geadas no nordeste Transmontano e Beira Alta", indicou.

Ainda no que diz respeito às temperaturas, Maria João Frada adiantou que hoje vai ocorrer uma pequena descida da máxima, prevendo-se que fiquem entre os 17 e os 23 graus, com exceção das terras altas que vão variar entre os dois e os 15 graus.

"Hoje tivemos uma pequena subida da mínima e depois no domingo com a evasão de uma massa mais polar vamos ter uma descida que irá estender-se até segunda-feira. No Nordeste Transmontano e na Beira Alta vamos ter mínimas entre os 0 e os 5 graus e no resto do território vão andar na casa dos 10/14 graus", disse.

*Maria João Frada disse ainda existir uma possibilidade de nova ocorrência de precipitação a norte do sistema Montejunto/Estrela entre os dias 07 e 11 de novembro.*

02 DE NOVEMBRO DE 2017 às 08:43

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...em-dia-de-chuva-forte-e-trovoada-8888825.html


----------



## Tyna (2 Nov 2017 às 10:32)

c0ldPT disse:


> Cheira-me a notícias de "mini-tornados, trombas ou tufões" () no dia seguinte


ora nem mais

Retirado do sapo:
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...ade-de-fenomenos-extremos-de-vento-ate-sabado

A precipitação por vezes forte e acompanhada por trovoadas vai afetar o território do continente hoje e no sábado estando também prevista a possibilidade de fenómenos extremos de vento na zona costeira, disse a meteorologista Maria João Frada.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2017 às 10:35)

Tyna disse:


> ora nem mais
> 
> Retirado do sapo:
> http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigo...ade-de-fenomenos-extremos-de-vento-ate-sabado
> ...


Sinceramente não percebo tanto alarido por uma depressão que não tem nada de especial.
É o que dá chover poucas vezes.


----------



## jamestorm (2 Nov 2017 às 10:56)

As pessoas estão tão mimadas por este tempo sempre bom, que cai uns pingos e ha logo alertas
Em Alenquer ja choveu qq coisa, mas quase nem deu pra molhar o carro.


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Nov 2017 às 11:03)

A porra do radar funciona quando está sol e não funciona no único dia que chove


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Nov 2017 às 11:08)

c0ldPT disse:


> A porra do radar funciona quando está sol e não funciona no único dia que chove



Por acaso é irritante. lol


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2017 às 11:20)

c0ldPT disse:


> A porra do radar funciona quando está sol e não funciona no único dia que chove



A partir de Domingo já vai ficar bom por uns 15 dias seguidos...


----------



## aoc36 (2 Nov 2017 às 11:23)

Alérgico a chuva!


----------



## srr (2 Nov 2017 às 11:29)

1,5 mm. ( sem mais comentários :-) )


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Nov 2017 às 11:29)

rokleon disse:


> Meteofan, que localidade viste? Para Aveiro por exemplo dia 5 e 6 e 7 da zero precip. no IPMA, e depois a instabilidade atmosferica volta dia 8. E está relativamente de acordo com esses modelos...


Felgueiras, precipitação de dia 7 a 11, com mais de 50% de probabilidade. Não vejo nada nos modelos que indiciem isso, antes pelo contrário, só vejo AA....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Nov 2017 às 11:39)

miguel disse:


> A partir de Domingo já vai ficar bom por uns 15 dias seguidos...



No mínimo, estou a ver Novembro a ir pró brejo...


----------



## 1337 (2 Nov 2017 às 12:29)

Meteofan disse:


> Alguém me explica uma coisa, porque razão o IPMA tem precipitação 5\6 dias seguidos para a próxima semana, pelo menos no Norte com probabilidade de 50\70% se todos os modelos neste momento preveêm anticiclone (incluindo o ECM)?
> Quais são os dados que eles tem acesso que nos não temos?


E não é só o IPMA 

http://www.meteogalicia.gal/web/predicion/localidades/localidadesIndex.action#anclaMenu


----------



## 1337 (2 Nov 2017 às 12:29)

Meteofan disse:


> Alguém me explica uma coisa, porque razão o IPMA tem precipitação 5\6 dias seguidos para a próxima semana, pelo menos no Norte com probabilidade de 50\70% se todos os modelos neste momento preveêm anticiclone (incluindo o ECM)?
> Quais são os dados que eles tem acesso que nos não temos?


E não é só o IPMA 

http://www.meteogalicia.gal/web/predicion/localidades/localidadesIndex.action#anclaMenu


----------



## comentador (2 Nov 2017 às 13:07)

Estou a ver que este evento vai ser muito fraquinho, isto não passa de nuvens escuras, pois vendo bem as cartas meteorológicas a pressão atmosférica está alta, o anticiclone não permite que chova muito.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Nov 2017 às 13:16)

Os avisos do IPMA são para rir ou para chorar?


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2017 às 13:22)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Os avisos do IPMA são para rir ou para chorar?



Num passado não muito longínquo, eram criticados pela falta de avisos. Agora são criticados pela emissão dos mesmos. Temos de nos decidir .


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Nov 2017 às 13:23)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Os avisos do IPMA são para rir ou para chorar?



Mais valia lançar avisos por freguesia neste tipo de eventos, tudo duns nada doutros


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2017 às 13:28)

c0ldPT disse:


> Mais valia lançar avisos por freguesia neste tipo de eventos, tudo duns nada doutros



Eu diria mais, avisos por ruas ..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Nov 2017 às 13:32)

Os avisos são de nulidade tal que começam a terminam à mesma hora sejam em Vila Real ou em Lisboa...


----------



## jamestorm (2 Nov 2017 às 13:35)

A serio o IPMA é a maior vergonha de sempre, a falta de profissionalismo é assustadora...as pessoas que vêm falar são tão fraquinhas, falta de capacidade de comunicar e com montes de imprecisões. 

E pronto aqui hoje não choveu quase nada, já brilha o sol


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Nov 2017 às 14:03)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Gostei deste post. Sem recurso a radares...



Basta olhar pela janela e sentir o vento lá fora. Por acaso demorou 60 minutos, mas já chove


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 14:11)

criz0r disse:


> Num passado não muito longínquo, eram criticados pela falta de avisos. Agora são criticados pela emissão dos mesmos. Temos de nos decidir .


Grande verdade!


----------



## lserpa (2 Nov 2017 às 14:13)

Wtf?!? 




O bom tempo anda a fazer mal ao jornalismo... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2017 às 14:15)

Para se lançarem avisos meteorológicos sem se justificar não vale a pena, porque se não qualquer evento banal de chuva lança-se um aviso, é induzir o cidadão em erro.


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2017 às 14:16)

criz0r disse:


> Num passado não muito longínquo, eram criticados pela falta de avisos. Agora são criticados pela emissão dos mesmos. Temos de nos decidir .



A questão é esta: se forem emitidos avisos ( amarelos por exemplo) para um Distrito, mas se não chover no nosso quintal ( abrangido por esse Distrito), ou não chover o suficiente para um aviso amarelo, então o aviso já foi mal dado  Se chover muito no nosso quintal e os avisos forem para o Distrito vizinho, então o aviso pecou por não ter sido dado para o Distrito onde está o nosso quintal.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 14:19)

Davidmpb disse:


> Para se lançarem avisos meteorológicos sem se justificar não vale a pena, porque se não qualquer evento banal de chuva lança-se um aviso, é induzir o cidadão em erro.


Justificou-se no Porto (14 mm numa hora) e Viana do Castelo (12,5 mm numa hora).


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Nov 2017 às 14:24)

Os avisos são lançados quando há probabilidade de algo acontecer. Se a frente não acumulou precipitação suficiente para o aviso amarelo nas estações, pode ter acumulado em outros sítios. Mesmo que não tenha acumulado precipitação suficiente para aviso amarelo em nenhum lugar, a probabilidade estava lá, a evolução no radar podia parecer favorável, e a população tem de ser avisada.

Uma coisa é os avisos à última da hora ou enquanto o evento está a acontecer, outra é avisos lançados correta e atempadamente que podem ou não materializar-se, mas que tem probabilidade de tal. Para estas situações talvez só a divulgação da probabilidade como faz a AEMET. 

_Damned if you do, damned if you don't_, já diziam os ingleses.


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2017 às 14:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> Para se lançarem avisos meteorológicos sem se justificar não vale a pena, porque se não qualquer evento banal de chuva lança-se um aviso, é induzir o cidadão em erro.



Concordo, no entanto, se vires a previsão e o respectivo aviso amarelo diz o seguinte "Períodos de Chuva ou aguaceiros". Sabendo de antemão como são estas situações, pode muito bem cair 20mm em Alvalade e em Carnide apenas 2mm. O aviso está mal justificado para o Distrito de Lisboa?

Antes de se partir para a crítica, ainda para mais tratando-se de um órgão público (que é certo que já errou diversas vezes e está nesse direito) temos de ser racionais e ver as coisas não da perspectiva que desejamos mas da que corresponde à realidade.

Outro ponto importante, devido a um Verão muito prolongado é quase certo o entupimento das sarjetas por esse País fora. Se calha a chover de forma considerável e não existir um aviso amarelo, o potencial de inundações rápidas vai ser sempre ignorado. É típico do nosso País e já devíamos estar habituados a isso.


----------



## VimDePantufas (2 Nov 2017 às 14:32)

criz0r disse:


> Concordo, no entanto, se vires a previsão e o respectivo aviso amarelo diz o seguinte "Períodos de Chuva ou aguaceiros". Sabendo de antemão como são estas situações, pode muito bem cair 20mm em Alvalade e em Carnide apenas 2mm. O aviso está mal justificado para o Distrito de Lisboa?
> 
> Antes de se partir para a crítica, ainda para mais tratando-se de um órgão público (que é certo que já errou diversas vezes e está nesse direito) temos de ser racionais e ver as coisas não da perspectiva que desejamos mas da que corresponde à realidade.
> 
> Outro ponto importante, devido a um Verão muito prolongado é quase certo o entupimento das sarjetas por esse País fora. Se calha a chover de forma considerável e não existir um aviso amarelo, o potencial de inundações rápidas vai ser sempre ignorado. É típico do nosso País e já devíamos estar habituados a isso.


Posso informar que não caiu nem vai cair para já nada de especial no distrito


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2017 às 14:45)

criz0r disse:


> Outro ponto importante, devido a um Verão muito prolongado é quase certo o entupimento das sarjetas por esse País fora. Se calha a chover de forma considerável e não existir um aviso amarelo, o potencial de inundações rápidas vai ser sempre ignorado. É típico do nosso País e já devíamos estar habituados a isso.


Que eu saiba lançam-se avisos segundo os critérios e o entupimento das sarjetas não consta nos mesmos, isso já compete ás câmaras municipais.
Só acho que se lançam demasiados avisos por eventos banais, no dia em que ocorrer algo a sério, o cidadão não vai ligar nenhuma.


----------



## rozzo (2 Nov 2017 às 14:55)

Se fossem avisos laranjas ou vermelhos...
É aviso amarelo, o mais baixo da escala de avisos do IPMA.
Não percebo qual o sacrilégio de lançar o aviso menos gravoso numa situação claramente de aguaceiros localmente fortes, com possibilidade de algum episódio extremo isolado. Mas ok...
Qual a estranheza de hoje caírem em bastantes sítios mais que 10mm numa hora, como o critério anuncia? Eu não vejo nenhuma estranheza.

Se fosse um aviso vermelho lançado hoje, aí sim, claro que concordava que era um falso alarme, e que iria provocar esse efeito de "banalização", agora o amarelo? Deixem-se de críticas exageradas ou sem nexo, quando há tanta outra coisa para melhorar, como p.ex. a história das falhas no radar quando é mais preciso.
Aposto que se houver algum azar localizado por causa de algum temporal, vem logo um motim a acusar o IPMA de não ter lançado aviso Laranja ou Vermelho...


----------



## criz0r (2 Nov 2017 às 15:18)

Davidmpb disse:


> e o entupimento das sarjetas não consta nos mesmos, isso já compete ás câmaras municipais.



Ora lê lá bem, não foi isso que eu disse. É óbvio que o IPMA não emite avisos tendo por base o entupimento de sarjetas, mas esse facto pode sem dúvida potenciar uma inundação, e depois se não estivesse lá o aviso como é que iria ser? "Ah a culpa é do IPMA que não emitiu o aviso"
Quando não existiam avisos, era o carmo e a trindade, agora que os há afinal já não servem para nada só porque na nossa terra não cai mais que 1mm. 
Eu nunca esperei mais de 5mm por aqui hoje e afinal caíram 10mm em apenas 1hora. A Meteorologia não é uma ciência exacta como já todos sabemos.


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2017 às 16:40)

As queixas com os avisos são a extensão da frustração relacionada com a falta de chuva.

Escrito isto


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2017 às 16:46)

Acrescento que não obstante a pouca expressão das células em altitude, a refletividade é localmente bastante significativa.






Se calhar devia haver aviso amarelo para o sul do país mas não há.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2017 às 16:55)

Orion disse:


> Se calhar devia haver *aviso amarelo* para o sul do país mas não há.


Laranja


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2017 às 16:59)

A realidade não está/esteve dentro da previsão?

Os eventos predominantemente convectivos podem ser ingratos. É só para alguns


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Nov 2017 às 16:59)

Orion disse:


> Acrescento que não obstante a pouca expressão das células em altitude, a refletividade é localmente bastante significativa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creio que, as precipitações mais importantes desta depressão irão ocorrer a partir de agora, pois é notória a descida de temperatura

Segundo o UKMO, a passagem de uma frente oclusa irá ocorrer entre as 12 h de hoje e as 12 h de amanhã, as quais normalmente deixam mais instabilidade nesta região interior.


----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Nov 2017 às 17:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Fico muito contente por me ter enganado.



Faz parte da aprendizagem e és jovem, por isso é importante errar e mais ainda admitir esses erros 
Eu inclusive também já estava algo desanimado, mas também já aprendi a esperar (sentado para não me cansar)


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Nov 2017 às 18:58)

As saídas dos modelos estão péssimas para a próxima semana ainda pensei que era desta que isto mudava mas estou enganado e até costumo ser optimista mas neste caso é impossível só se vê anticiclone enfim.


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 19:19)

António josé Sales disse:


> As saídas dos modelos estão péssimas para a próxima semana ainda pensei que era desta que isto mudava mas estou enganado e até costumo ser optimista mas neste caso é impossível só se vê anticiclone enfim.


Também estava com esperança no modelo europeu...
Errei ! 



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Nov 2017 às 19:23)

joselamego disse:


> Também estava com esperança no modelo europeu...
> Errei !
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Estamos tramados com isto!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 19:23)

António josé Sales disse:


> Estamos tramados com isto!!!!!!!!!!!




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2017 às 19:28)

É tal e qual o único evento de Outubro a única diferença é que não vai vir tempo quente, estas chuvas sendo assim tal como eu já sabia de nada vai adiantar sendo que as próximas 2 semanas no mínimo vão ser secas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2017 às 19:31)

A porcaria do radar já foi abaixo outra vez!


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2017 às 19:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A porcaria do radar já foi abaixo outra vez!


Deixa lá, está poucas vezes avariado, pois poucas vezes chove


----------



## marcoacmaia (2 Nov 2017 às 19:39)

Boa Tarde a todos!

Registei-me há pouco neste espaço que, reconheço ser um espaço onde prolifera e se reparte, o conhecimento e a curiosidade.
Já algum tempo que acompanho este fórum. Primeiro nos tópicos de seguimento dos rios e albufeiras, principalmente na minha zona (Médio Tejo), que encontrei pois procurava dados sobre as descargas de Castelo de Bode, e ultimamente tenho andado por aqui, muito influenciado pelos novos tempos que se apresentam diferentes e inexactos.
Resta-me agradecer também, a todos os que diariamente contribuem para a pluralidade deste fórum.

Bem Hajam! 

Marco Maia


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Nov 2017 às 19:41)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos!
> 
> Registei-me há pouco neste espaço que, reconheço ser um espaço onde prolifera e se reparte, o conhecimento e a curiosidade.
> Já algum tempo que acompanho este fórum. Primeiro nos tópicos de seguimento dos rios e albufeiras, principalmente na minha zona (Médio Tejo), que encontrei pois procurava dados sobre as descargas de Castelo de Bode, e ultimamente tenho andado por aqui, muito influenciado pelo novos tempos que se apresentam diferentes e inexactos.
> ...



Bem vindo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2017 às 19:44)

*Possible New World Record for Lowest Barometric Pressure: 860 mb?*


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 19:47)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos!
> 
> Registei-me há pouco neste espaço que, reconheço ser um espaço onde prolifera e se reparte, o conhecimento e a curiosidade.
> Já algum tempo que acompanho este fórum. Primeiro nos tópicos de seguimento dos rios e albufeiras, principalmente na minha zona (Médio Tejo), que encontrei pois procurava dados sobre as descargas de Castelo de Bode, e ultimamente tenho andado por aqui, muito influenciado pelos novos tempos que se apresentam diferentes e inexactos.
> ...


Bem-vindo Marcoacmaia! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (2 Nov 2017 às 20:08)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos!
> 
> Registei-me há pouco neste espaço que, reconheço ser um espaço onde prolifera e se reparte, o conhecimento e a curiosidade.
> Já algum tempo que acompanho este fórum. Primeiro nos tópicos de seguimento dos rios e albufeiras, principalmente na minha zona (Médio Tejo), que encontrei pois procurava dados sobre as descargas de Castelo de Bode, e ultimamente tenho andado por aqui, muito influenciado pelos novos tempos que se apresentam diferentes e inexactos.
> ...




Bem vindo


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (2 Nov 2017 às 20:20)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos!
> 
> Registei-me há pouco neste espaço que, reconheço ser um espaço onde prolifera e se reparte, o conhecimento e a curiosidade.
> Já algum tempo que acompanho este fórum. Primeiro nos tópicos de seguimento dos rios e albufeiras, principalmente na minha zona (Médio Tejo), que encontrei pois procurava dados sobre as descargas de Castelo de Bode, e ultimamente tenho andado por aqui, muito influenciado pelos novos tempos que se apresentam diferentes e inexactos.
> ...




Seja muito bem vindo , participa !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Nov 2017 às 20:31)

António josé Sales disse:


> As saídas dos modelos estão péssimas para a próxima semana ainda pensei que era desta que isto mudava mas estou enganado e até costumo ser optimista mas neste caso é impossível só se vê anticiclone enfim.


Como detesto ter razão nestes assuntos e não estou a ser ironico. 
Venham lá os optimistas de serviço comentar os modelos... acho que só o Miguel me compreendeu e viu o mesmo que eu.
Adiante.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Nov 2017 às 20:46)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Como detesto ter razão nestes assuntos e não estou a ser ironico.
> Venham lá os optimistas de serviço comentar os modelos... acho que só o Miguel me compreendeu e viu o mesmo que eu.
> Adiante.


Eu dou-te toda a razão, simplesmente não gosto de ser pessimista não faz parte de mim de qualquer das formas acho prematuro dizer que o mês já está condenado quando nós ainda estamos a dia 02 ainda há muito mês pela frente.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 20:48)

Fica o registo:


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2017 às 20:53)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Como detesto ter razão nestes assuntos e não estou a ser ironico.
> Venham lá os optimistas de serviço comentar os modelos... acho que só o Miguel me compreendeu e viu o mesmo que eu.
> Adiante.


Eu disse o mesmo ontem... continuem com otimismos e não sejam realistas...


----------



## Snifa (2 Nov 2017 às 20:59)

Eu até estou optimista, já viram bem a última saída do GFS?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Nov 2017 às 21:03)

Monica López agora mesmo na TVE... 
Meteo e televisão numa simbiose perfeita e o prazer que dá ver tanta qualidade informativa.


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Nov 2017 às 21:08)

Eu percebo a preocupação dos membros deste fórum  em relação á seca que atravessamos eu mesmo  estou muito preocupado,  só acho que tanto pessimismo não nos leva a lado nenhum.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Nov 2017 às 21:09)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fica o registo:



Muito bom. Considerando que não é um bug do IPMA  a que fator(es) se deve esta situação prevista para amanhã? Não terá a ver apenas com o cape presumo e com o gradiente/frio em altura que não é nada por aí além ou sim? Terá a haver com o facto de ser uma cut-off com expressão em altura? Em que isso se traduz? Ar relativamente seco a grandes altitudes com ar muito húmido a níveis médios, tal como aconteceu há uns dias nos Açores (o que por lá é raro)?


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2017 às 21:11)

António josé Sales disse:


> Estamos tramados com isto!!!!!!!!!!!





António josé Sales disse:


> Eu percebo a preocupação dos membros deste fórum  em relação á seca que atravessamos eu mesmo  estou muito preocupado,  só acho que tanto pessimismo não nos leva a lado nenhum.



Ei.

Já basta um @Trovoada extreme weather


----------



## António josé Sales (2 Nov 2017 às 21:18)

Orion disse:


> Ei.
> 
> Já basta um @Trovoada extreme weather


Não  compares se há coisa que eu não gosto é de comparações.
Não percebo qual seja a piada enfim


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Nov 2017 às 21:21)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Muito bom. Considerando que não é um bug do IPMA  a que fator(es) se deve esta situação prevista para amanhã? Não terá a ver apenas com o cape presumo e com o gradiente/frio em altura que não é nada por aí além ou sim? Terá a haver com o facto de ser uma cut-off com expressão em altura? Em que isso se traduz? Ar relativamente seco a grandes altitudes com ar muito húmido a níveis médios, tal como aconteceu há uns dias nos Açores (o que por lá é raro)?


O IPMA é um gajo optimista como eu.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Nov 2017 às 21:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> O IPMA é um gajo optimista como eu.


Não diria optimista... diria antes incompetente... e até teria piada não fossem sustentados pelos nossos impostos, perde toda a piada aí. 
Mas enfim... oxalá amanhã me possam calar e o mapa se cumpra... mas não lhe dêem muita fé... olhem o mapa dos avisos... tudo verdinho...


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2017 às 21:33)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Ar relativamente seco a grandes altitudes com ar muito húmido a níveis médios, tal como aconteceu há uns dias nos Açores (o que por lá é raro)?



A frente aqui teve muita HR em altitude e ar pouco saturado perto da superfície (o contrário do que escreveste). Não é raro.

O que a frente teve de menos comum foi o aspeto, com o pós-frontal a ser muito seco (e isso enfatiza a nebulosidade média-alta frontal). Nos outros grupos deve ter dado para ver claramente o fim da frente.


----------



## marcoacmaia (2 Nov 2017 às 21:36)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Monica López agora mesmo na TVE...
> Meteo e televisão numa simbiose perfeita e o prazer que dá ver tanta qualidade informativa.



Devia acontecer o mesmo por aqui. Saudades dos tempos em que pela manhã antes de ir para a escola via as sras. do Tempo: Ilda Novo e  Teresa Abrantes 
Aqueles videowalls onde explicavam tudo o que era possível numa linguagem simples. Ficava a saber o tempo que ia estar no próprio dia. 
Agora existe mas não é a mesma coisa. Falta algo...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Nov 2017 às 21:41)

Orion disse:


> A frente aqui teve muita HR em altitude e ar pouco saturado perto da superfície (o contrário do que escreveste). Não é raro.
> 
> O que a frente teve de menos comum foi o aspeto, com o pós-frontal a ser muito seco (e isso enfatiza a nebulosidade média-alta frontal). Nos outros grupos deve ter dado para ver claramente o fim da frente.



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.

Mas penso que não falava da frente de anteontem, mas sim da cut-off que esteve aí "estacionada" no final da semana passada e ocasionou trovoada. Foi a mesma?


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2017 às 21:43)

Estações, satélites e radar off, só falta ir o site abaixo!  Continuo sem perceber porque é que isto só acontece nas poucas vezes que chove.


----------



## Marco pires (2 Nov 2017 às 21:43)

com pessimismos ou optimismos, uma coisa é certa: ao dia 1 ou 2 de um determinado mês dizer que tirando este episódio de instabilidade, o resto desse mesmo mês será só de AA não tem muito sentido, seja pelo mês a que nos estamos a referir (novembro, se fosse em julho/agosto concordava na forte possibilidade de assim ser), seja pela distancia temporal.
estou em crer que nem o IPMA nem qualquer outro serviço meteorológico seja de que país for, pode fazer tal afirmação e assegurar níveis elevados de fiabilidade de uma previsão a uma distancia temporal tão grande.
como sabemos previsões sazonais tem pouco ou quase nenhum valor, não existe nenhum meio tecnológico até à actualidade que permita índices de acerto em termos percentuais nas previsões sazonais, capazes de garantirem uma alta fiabilidade dos dados produzidos.
previsões a mais de oito dias possuem uma margem de erro bastante grande, principalmente em épocas do ano onde a dinâmica atmosférica não é a mesma de meses caracteristicamente estáveis como seja no verão.
é fácil prever um AA forte e estável durante um longo período de tempo nos meses de verão, a possibilidade de acerto é elevada, já não será tão fácil atribuir uma fiabilidade de uma previsão de AA duradouro em meses como este de novembro.
poderá de facto acontecer termos AA outra vez durante um longo período de tempo, ou não.
garantir ou dar como quase certo que assim será durante o mês todo é que já roça palpites de adivinhação, já agora gostava de ver em termos percentuais quais são as margens de erro das previsões sazonais ou mensais.

um abraço


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2017 às 21:53)

Lá temos de consultar o Rain Alarm:
https://www.rain-alarm.com/


----------



## jonas (2 Nov 2017 às 21:58)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos!
> 
> Registei-me há pouco neste espaço que, reconheço ser um espaço onde prolifera e se reparte, o conhecimento e a curiosidade.
> Já algum tempo que acompanho este fórum. Primeiro nos tópicos de seguimento dos rios e albufeiras, principalmente na minha zona (Médio Tejo), que encontrei pois procurava dados sobre as descargas de Castelo de Bode, e ultimamente tenho andado por aqui, muito influenciado pelos novos tempos que se apresentam diferentes e inexactos.
> ...


Muito bem vindo!


----------



## marcoacmaia (2 Nov 2017 às 21:58)

Marco pires disse:


> com pessimismos ou optimismos, uma coisa é certa: ao dia 1 ou 2 de um determinado mês dizer que tirando este episódio de instabilidade, o resto desse mesmo mês será só de AA não tem muito sentido, seja pelo mês a que nos estamos a referir (novembro, se fosse em julho/agosto concordava na forte possibilidade de assim ser), seja pela distancia temporal.
> estou em crer que nem o IPMA nem qualquer outro serviço meteorológico seja de que país for, pode fazer tal afirmação e assegurar níveis elevados de fiabilidade de uma previsão a uma distancia temporal tão grande.
> como sabemos previsões sazonais tem pouco ou quase nenhum valor, não existe nenhum meio tecnológico até à actualidade que permita índices de acerto em termos percentuais nas previsões sazonais, capazes de garantirem uma alta fiabilidade dos dados produzidos.
> previsões a mais de oito dias possuem uma margem de erro bastante grande, principalmente em épocas do ano onde a dinâmica atmosférica não é a mesma de meses caracteristicamente estáveis como seja no verão.
> ...



Essa situação de falta de previsibilidade é também, penso, potenciada pelas ditas estações de transição, apesar de já há algum tempo não termos verdadeira estação de transição.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Nov 2017 às 22:01)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Boa Tarde a todos!
> 
> Registei-me há pouco neste espaço que, reconheço ser um espaço onde prolifera e se reparte, o conhecimento e a curiosidade.
> Já algum tempo que acompanho este fórum. Primeiro nos tópicos de seguimento dos rios e albufeiras, principalmente na minha zona (Médio Tejo), que encontrei pois procurava dados sobre as descargas de Castelo de Bode, e ultimamente tenho andado por aqui, muito influenciado pelos novos tempos que se apresentam diferentes e inexactos.
> ...



Bem vindo


----------



## miguel (2 Nov 2017 às 22:03)

Não disse que o mês esta condenado a ser seco, disse foi que a próxima semana e muito provavelmente a semana seguinte seram secas, pelo menos é a tendência dos principais modelos! Só não vê quem não quer ver! E o ipma ao vir dizer que de 7 a 11 vinha mais chuvas, deviam ter vergonha,eu como amador não dava uma bacurada dessas ainda mais dito a jornalistas que deturpam tudo para fazerem títulos sencionalistas para vender.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2017 às 22:06)

A notícia é de hoje de manhã mas de qualquer das maneiras, este titulo é uma autêntica tristeza! Em Portugal já nada se aproveita 
*Previsão de tornados na costa portuguesa em dia de chuva forte e trovoada*
Fonte: Jornal de Noticias 

A TVI24 também disse o mesmo e até com temperaturas a bater no zero...Onde irão buscar tanta bacorada? Meu deus...


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2017 às 22:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Estações, satélites e radar off, só falta ir o site abaixo!  Continuo sem perceber porque é que isto só acontece nas poucas vezes que chove.



O satélite acontece quase todos os dias mas tens o SAT24 portanto a perda é mínima. Nesse campo o portal do IPMA só deverá voltar a funcionar por volta das 00h daí.

O radar de Coruche (individual) está _off_? No teu caso ainda tens o radar da AEMET.



4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.
> 
> Mas penso que não falava da frente de anteontem, mas sim da cut-off que esteve aí "estacionada" no final da semana passada e ocasionou trovoada. Foi a mesma?



Do que vi não me parece que tenha sido o caso.

Mas sim, ocasionalmente também há frentes que por aqui (G. Oriental) passam com muito ar seco em altitude. Geralmente estão bastante enfraquecidas.


----------



## joselamego (2 Nov 2017 às 22:07)

joralentejano disse:


> A notícia é de hoje de manhã mas de qualquer das maneiras, este titulo é uma autêntica tristeza! Em Portugal já nada se aproveita
> *Previsão de tornados na costa portuguesa em dia de chuva forte e trovoada*
> Fonte: Jornal de Noticias
> 
> A TVI24 também disse o mesmo e até com temperaturas a bater no zero...Onde irão buscar tanta bacorada? Meu deus...


Jornalismo sem qualidade !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (2 Nov 2017 às 22:07)

também, mas a meteorologia como ciência tem as suas limitações bem como toda a ciência lato sensu.
para o caso é à medida que se aumenta no espaço temporal uma previsão, a fiabilidade da mesma cai a pique, ao ponto de previsões sazonais serem apenas meros exercícios de tendência com margens de erro brutais.

ps: respondia ao 
* marcoacmaia *


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2017 às 22:12)

Orion disse:


> O radar de Coruche (individual) está _off_? No teu caso ainda tens o radar da AEMET.


Por acaso não está! Sempre pensei que fosse geral! Quanto ao da AEMET sempre é melhor que nada claro e é o que tenho estado a acompanhar, mas é completamente diferente...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Nov 2017 às 22:16)

Exato @miguel 
Está tudo nos modelos quer de curto quer de médio prazo quer nos estacionais, só não vê quem não quer... há aqui uma grande confusão secalhar propositada sobre optimismo e pessimismo quando a questão é mesmo acerca de realismo que me parece não quererem aceitar.
Quanto a Anticiclones de inverno, que memória curta que aqui vai, já esqueceram o último "inverno" que tivemos? 
Obviamente que nenhum de nós deseja o que os modelos mostram, mas daí a negar o que mostram... estamos aqui para discutir modelos ou para mandar palpites? Eu se falei na possibilidade de "comermos AA até ao fim do mês" é porque vi esse cenário em algum lado, nomeadamente nas previsões estacionais... valem pouco é verdade mas é o que temos e que espero que estejam profundamente erradas.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (2 Nov 2017 às 22:32)

Orion disse:


> Um perfil destes no continente e eu estaria indeciso entre, no limite, supercélulas com tornados ou trovoadas intensas com possibilidade de _downbursts_ (necessitaria de ar mais seco perto da superfície).
> 
> Como se está nos _Azores_, é improvável que este cenário se mantenha e a probabilidade da ocorrência de uma supercélula não deve chegar aos 2 dígitos. Tendo em conta as características indígenas apostaria numa trovada moderada a intensa com possibilidade de ocorrência de um tornado fraco (um bocadinho mais de HR na baixa atmosfera não faria mal nenhum).
> 
> Contudo, depois um mini-furacão em Janeiro e um mini-_major_ em Outubro, quem sabe? Há muito mar por onde uma supercélula pode passar inofensivamente





Orion disse:


> (...)
> Do que vi não me parece que tenha sido o caso.
> 
> Mas sim, ocasionalmente também há frentes que por aqui (G. Oriental) passam com muito ar seco em altitude. Geralmente estão bastante enfraquecidas.



Eu é que fiz uma grande confusão com o que li no teu post de dia 23 de Outubro, depois acompanhei pouco o evento. 
Realmente faz sentido. Ar mais seco junto à superfície e saturado de humidade em altitude.


----------



## Marco pires (2 Nov 2017 às 22:33)

falando em palpites:

"
A previsão mensal corresponde a um produto em fase de desenvolvimento e apresenta
cenários em termos probabilísticos. A sua utilização deve ser feita com reservas, em especial
para a 2ª, 3ª e 4ª semanas, em que não existe aptidão da previsão para os padrões de tempo de
larga escala e o  erro da previsão é igual ao de uma previsão baseada numa média 
climatológica"

fonte: IPMA












Resumo:
Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do
normal, para todo o território, na semana de 30/10 a 05/11. Nas 
semanas de 06/11 a 12/11, 13/11 a 19/11 e de 20/11 a 26/11 não 
é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente 
significativo


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2017 às 22:42)

Marco pires disse:


> falando em palpites:
> 
> "
> A previsão mensal corresponde a um produto em fase de desenvolvimento e apresenta
> ...



Esse produto é uma trampa devido ao jargão e excesso de informação nas imagens.

Há que simplificar  http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/20171027080712_p54tesp1.pdf

E ninguém bate os húngaros com as previsões bi-semanais do ECM (daqui a algumas horas será publicada a atualização)  http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2017 às 22:45)

Orion disse:


> Esse produto é uma trampa devido ao jargão e excesso de informação nas imagens.
> 
> Há que simplificar  http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/20171027080712_p54tesp1.pdf
> 
> E ninguém bate os húngaros com as previsões bi-semanais do ECM (daqui a algumas horas será publicada a atualização)  http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/


Precipitação abaixo da média nas próximas 2 semanas ( que provavelmente até se poderá vir a concretizar) e depois na última dentro do normal. O mês de novembro em certos anos é extremamente seco e noutros é extremamente chuvoso. Por vezes, é um mês que traz grandes surpresas. 
O do ano passado por aqui foi assim:
até dia 20 o acumulado foi de apenas 12mm
de 20 a 27 passou dos 12mm para os 106mm


----------



## Marco pires (2 Nov 2017 às 22:46)

Orion disse:


> Esse produto é uma trampa devido ao jargão e excesso de informação nas imagens.
> 
> Há que simplificar  http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/20171027080712_p54tesp1.pdf
> 
> E ninguém bate os húngaros com as previsões bi-semanais do ECM (daqui a algumas horas será publicada a atualização)  http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/




concordo


----------



## Marco pires (2 Nov 2017 às 22:53)

artigo interessante do washington post

_It’s possible to accurately predict the weather weeks or months in advance._

The Old Farmer’s Almanac is forecasting that in the last week of January, rain in Washington will turn to snow, and that it will be sunny and cold afterward.

Yes, some people swear by these long-range forecasts. But in most cases, determining when it will rain or snow more than seven to 10 days into the future, and sometimes fewer, is simply beyond the range of predictability. And seasonal outlooks — such as whether it will be a cold, snowy winter — tend to be only marginally more accurate. Global weather patterns sometimes hint a few months in advance at how overall conditions will compare with average months. Often they don’t.

Big businesses such as Wal-Mart, Coca-Cola and JPMorgan Chase have bought into the promises of private forecasting services that use statistical models to develop year-ahead forecasts. WeatherTrends360 , for instance, offers day-specific forecasts for 11 months from now using what it calls a “secret sauce” technique. But we have never seen an independent, peer-reviewed analysis supporting the ability to provide a skillful forecast at such long ranges. By skillful, we mean that the forecast offers an improvement over simply looking at the average weather for a given location at a given time.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/opin...4e9b9f09a58_story.html?utm_term=.b16159c7392f

acho que de adivinhação/palpites estamos conversados, e sobre os modelos, quem mete as mãos no fogo pelas previsões que fazem a mais de não sei quantas horas?


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2017 às 22:56)

joralentejano disse:


> Precipitação abaixo da média nas próximas 2 semanas ( que provavelmente até se poderá vir a concretizar) e depois na última dentro do normal. O mês de novembro em certos anos é extremamente seco e noutros é extremamente chuvoso. Por vezes, é um mês que traz grandes surpresas.



As novas cartas deverão ser publicadas por volta das 00h ou 01h (UTC - a tua hora).



Marco pires disse:


> acho que de adivinhação estamos conversados, e sobre os modelos, quem mete as mãos no fogo pelas previsões que fazem a mais de não sei quantas horas?




O ano começou com a possibilidade de um El Niño mas acaba com a possibilidade de um La Niña (a linha azul tracejada é a observação e a vermelho são as previsões).

Acho que resume bem a (in)eficácia dos modelos a longo prazo.


----------



## Marco pires (2 Nov 2017 às 22:59)

Orion disse:


> As novas cartas deverão ser publicadas por volta das 00h ou 01h (UTC - a tua hora).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2017 às 23:17)

Orion disse:


> As novas cartas deverão ser publicadas por volta das 00h ou 01h (UTC - a tua hora).



Mais cedo  http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2017 às 23:23)

Um assunto a que volto recorrentemente  O centro-norte está sofrer com a ausência deste fenómeno. 



> The study authors found that globally, precipitation from atmospheric rivers contributes 22 percent of the total water that flows across Earth’s land surfaces. In certain regions -- such as the west and east coasts of North America; Southeast Asia; and New Zealand -- that contribution can exceed 50 percent. These impacts come from just a handful of atmospheric river storms each year. Around the world, in places where their influence is strongest, atmospheric rivers make floods and droughts far more likely -- increasing the occurrence of floods by 80 percent in those areas, while their absence may increase the occurrence of droughts by up to 90 percent.





> While many areas experience either drought or flooding as impacts of atmospheric rivers, Paltan said, in some places, rivers can bring both of these hazards. For example, people in the Iberian Peninsula (in Spain and Portugal), northern Iran, the Yellow River Valley in China, and areas of Australia and New Zealand might be exposed to droughts like the one California recently experienced. "Yet at the same time, in these and other areas around the globe, atmospheric rivers also represent a major source of flood risk."


----------



## Orion (2 Nov 2017 às 23:36)

Simplificando para não haver confusões, um rio atmosférico é uma frente fria em que o ar quente é tropical (com elevada água precipitável).

Como em todas as frentes, a quantidade da precipitação dos rios atmosféricos advém da combinação da humidade relativa, água precipitável e posição/intensidade da frente. Quanto mais elevada for a água precipitável mais intensa poderá ser a chuva (depende dos restantes fatores enunciados).

Há rios atmosféricos que geram muita precipitação nos Açores como há outros que passam inofensivamente (muita nuvem e pouca chuva) mas despejam muita chuva no litoral norte.

Cada frente é diferente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 00:09)

Já temos radar outra vez...


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2017 às 01:00)

Noite a arrefecer bem, estou com 10ºC...


----------



## Orion (3 Nov 2017 às 02:09)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...zo-ate-3-dias-novembro-2017.9572/#post-633388

Como este evento não é propriamente muito chuvoso, e para se distinguir os afortunados dos azarados, há que olhar para as probabilidades e comparar com a realidade. Os mapas da AEMET têm mais definição  http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/mapas_probabilisticos?dia=&zona=penyb


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Nov 2017 às 11:02)

Vamos ser realistas, este evento em nada atenuou a seca, e pelo que vejo chove hoje pouco e depois até dia 15 pelo menos temos AA...
E não digo até fim do mês porque isso nunca se sabe, mas não me espantaria...
Enfim, venha dezembro...


----------



## comentador (3 Nov 2017 às 11:17)

Enfim, venha Dezembro que teremos mais do mesmo! Não querendo ser péssimista e era bom que me enganasse, mas este inverno deverá ser bastante seco. Os níveis de dióxido de carbono estão cada vez mais altos na atmosfera a cada ano que passa, é notório o aquecimento global, e os efeitos da poluição estão a acentuar cada vez mais as alterações climáticas. E depois tivemos em Portugal incêndios desde Junho a outubro, a quantidade de dióxido de carbono e outros poluentes na atmosfera provocada pelos incêndios mais a poluição do petróleo, tudo aliado provoca estas alterações significativas, não duvidem e daqui para a frente ninguém espere que o tempo normalize, cada vez mais temos estas secas prolongadas ou dilúvios de chuva em pouco tempo.


----------



## The Weatherman (3 Nov 2017 às 11:23)

comentador disse:


> não duvidem e daqui para a frente ninguém espere que o tempo normalize, cada vez mais temos estas secas prolongadas ou dilúvios de chuva em pouco tempo.



Mais um profeta da desgraça.


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2017 às 11:32)

É em suma, uma sinóptica* exactamente* igual ao do ano passado com 3 dias de chuva insignificante e o resto do mês com estabilidade. 
Infelizmente, foi assim até ao Verão e espero que esta tendência não se mantenha porque claramente estaremos em maus lençóis.

O S.Martinho não falha


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2017 às 11:35)

os incêndios e a plantação continua do eucalipto contribuem para a secura em Portugal, alias reforçam a criação de deserto!


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2017 às 11:37)

E sim vamos ver este mês acabar com novos recordes de temperatura... escrevam o que digo


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Nov 2017 às 11:38)

The Weatherman disse:


> Mais um profeta da desgraça.


Mais um profeta do optimismo.


----------



## criz0r (3 Nov 2017 às 13:12)

"Bombardeamento" à vista:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Nov 2017 às 13:25)

Escuridão a Oeste... nevoeiro na Serra. Vem lá água!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2017 às 15:19)

Aleluia! Já voltou o radar!


----------



## Marco pires (3 Nov 2017 às 15:21)

Boas perspectivas para o resto da tarde na AML.
Já a convenção é que não parece ser muita


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Nov 2017 às 15:22)

Com ou sem radar este evento está a ser fraco, como eu esperava. Apenas aguaceiros localizados. Aqui por exemplo hoje nem choveu praticamente, sigo com 1mm


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Nov 2017 às 16:10)

Meteofan disse:


> Com ou sem radar este evento está a ser fraco, como eu esperava. Apenas aguaceiros localizados. Aqui por exemplo hoje nem choveu praticamente, sigo com 1mm


Á partida já se esperava que este evento fosse no geral fraco, a comunicação social é que teve de fazer o seu papel para vender jornais.
E o aviso para trovoadas fortes hoje? é para rir.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2017 às 18:20)

O aviso é de trovoada, não de trovoada forte. Os "fenómenos extremos de vento" é uma designação genérica que o IPMA usa sempre que há instabilidade que possa ter carácter rotativo/de exrenso desenvolvimento vertical.

Ah e:





E ainda se formam células a esta hora.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Nov 2017 às 18:29)

Se assim é porque raramente colocam este aviso?  já houve situações muito mais gravosas que esta nomeadamente em trovoadas de Verão que não lançam qualquer aviso para trovoada.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2017 às 18:37)

não entendo esse aviso de trovoada, nem um único para estes lados...

Alguém tem ideia pq ´que antigamente havia tanta trovoada e agora é um fenómeno raro? Por antigamente quero dizer finais de 80 e 90...


----------



## joralentejano (3 Nov 2017 às 18:45)

Davidmpb disse:


> Se assim é porque raramente colocam este aviso?  já houve situações muito mais gravosas que esta nomeadamente em trovoadas de Verão que não lançam qualquer aviso para trovoada.


Realmente é verdade. Ainda, no verão passado houve um dia em que se formaram células bem fortes na serra de Aracena e que depois entretanto se dirigiram para o Alto Alentejo e nem um aviso. Nesse dia a trovoada era perigosíssima, raios constantes ( nunca tinha visto tal coisa) e na sua aproximação houve momentos em que o vento era fortíssimo, eu próprio tive medo que houvesse alguma coisa. Também é de referir que nesse dia não estava prevista tal quantidade de instabilidade mas o radar existe por alguma razão.
Pode ser que tenham decidido lançar um aviso de trovoada em todas as situações de instabilidade deste género, cada vez há situações mais imprevisíveis e perigosas.


----------



## dahon (3 Nov 2017 às 19:55)

SpiderVV disse:


> O aviso é de trovoada, não de trovoada forte. Os "fenómenos extremos de vento" é uma designação genérica que o IPMA usa sempre que há instabilidade que possa ter carácter rotativo/de exrenso desenvolvimento vertical.
> 
> Ah e:
> 
> ...


Bem activo o nosso tornado alley. Mas felizmente parece que não houve fenómenos extremos.


----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2017 às 20:05)

http://cci-reanalyzer.org/reanalysis/monthly_tseries/






















---






















O AG está a aumentar a AP nos Açores. Pouca diferença na chuva (mas certamente faz na ocorrência de precipitação excessiva).


----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2017 às 20:24)

Em vez de _anomalia_...


----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2017 às 20:35)

Da PI esqueci-me disto.






Seriam precisos mais dados para se tirar conclusões.

Usei o JRA 55 porque, do meu conhecimento, é a base de dados mais completa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2017 às 22:57)

A saída das 00 de hoje do GFS, mostra o "quase" partir a escala toda. Vou, alugar um barco, quase 60 mm era o dilúvio


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (5 Nov 2017 às 18:42)

Fazendo fé nos modelos, chuva até à terceira semana de novembro só se for na Península Itálica, porque nesta Ibérica só mesmo no Norte de Espanha.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Nov 2017 às 19:14)

pois anticiclone até mais não... nao está certo!


----------



## jamestorm (5 Nov 2017 às 22:12)

que diferença para Outubro de 2014, apesar de ter sido o anterior  Outubro mais quente desde que ha registos,  tivemos chuva superior à media e não havia seca no país:
https://www.ipma.pt/resources.www/d...YVKHzH/cli_20141001_20141031_pcl_mm_co_pt.pdf


----------



## Marco pires (5 Nov 2017 às 22:54)

estou a gostar das temperaturas actuais e das que se avizinham, dentro do normal para a época e com as mínimas já bastante baixas, finalmente o calor acabou


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (5 Nov 2017 às 22:59)

Marco pires disse:


> estou a gostar das temperaturas actuais e das que se avizinham, dentro do normal para a época e com as mínimas já bastante baixas, finalmente o calor acabou



Só falta a chuva ...


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2017 às 23:02)

---


----------



## Orion (5 Nov 2017 às 23:14)

O défice ucraniano é bastante interessante. Como o clima é menos quente as consequências são menos dramáticas. A primavera e o verão foram bastante secos, especialmente no centro do país.






Como já publiquei no tópico da Europa, este ano está a ser o mais seco de sempre em algumas zonas de Itália.


----------



## Marco pires (5 Nov 2017 às 23:34)

impressionante a costa ocidental da islândia em consonância com a parte sul da gronelândia, bastante secos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Nov 2017 às 08:47)

Os modelos estão terríveis e ameaçam AA até ao fim do mês praticamente.
Oxalá mude depois do meio do mês...


----------



## AMFC (6 Nov 2017 às 08:52)

A este ritmo com 2 ou 3 dias de chuva por mês estamos lixados com F grande. Impressionante a persistência do AA


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Nov 2017 às 09:04)

Alguém sabe dizer onde posso consultar aqueles diagramas com o ensemble do GFS? Aquele que tem run de controlo, run operacional etc com varias linhas etc?
Espero que me compreendam ahah


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2017 às 09:17)

Meteofan disse:


> Alguém sabe dizer onde posso consultar aqueles diagramas com o ensemble do GFS? Aquele que tem run de controlo, run operacional etc com varias linhas etc?
> Espero que me compreendam ahah


Eu vejo isso numa aplicação, o meteoblue tem...mas deve haver outras 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Nov 2017 às 09:37)

Meteofan disse:


> Alguém sabe dizer onde posso consultar aqueles diagramas com o ensemble do GFS? Aquele que tem run de controlo, run operacional etc com varias linhas etc?
> Espero que me compreendam ahah


http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gefs.php?carte=1


----------



## jamestorm (6 Nov 2017 às 12:10)

ai ai isto esta mau pra chuva nas próximas semanas... e precisamos tanto!!


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Nov 2017 às 12:50)

Meteogramas a zeros... ou eu muito me engano ou vamos levar com AA até ao fim do mês...
Oxalá que me engane.


----------



## belem (6 Nov 2017 às 15:19)

É bastante cedo para fazer previsões seguras até ao final do mês.


----------



## Snifa (6 Nov 2017 às 15:35)

belem disse:


> É bastante cedo para fazer previsões seguras até ao final do mês.



Eu quero acreditar que não vamos levar com o AA até ao final do mês, seria mau demais.Vamos ver se na segunda quinzena as coisas se recompõem em termos de precipitações, mas está difícil.


----------



## Marco pires (6 Nov 2017 às 17:11)

belem disse:


> É bastante cedo para fazer previsões seguras até ao final do mês.




Isso é o que eu tenho dito, mas pelo menos esta semana será seca, assim prevê o IPMA


----------



## Orion (6 Nov 2017 às 17:41)

Meteofan disse:


> Alguém sabe dizer onde posso consultar aqueles diagramas com o ensemble do GFS? Aquele que tem run de controlo, run operacional etc com varias linhas etc?
> Espero que me compreendam ahah





c0ldPT disse:


> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gefs.php?carte=1



É mais fácil aqui  http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gefs.php

Insere as coordenadas (3º ponto; podes usar as estações do IPMA ou personalizar com as tuas). No mapa fica mais confuso.


----------



## Orion (6 Nov 2017 às 17:42)

Snifa disse:


> Eu quero acreditar que não vamos levar com o AA até ao final do mês, seria mau demais.Vamos ver se na segunda quinzena as coisas se recompõem em termos de precipitações, mas está difícil.



Mudanças só mesmo na 2ª quinzena  http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/monthly-forecast/


----------



## Dias Miguel (6 Nov 2017 às 18:27)

Trocamos com a Escandinávia??? 






Quem vencerá: AA de 1039 hPa ou as duas irmãs de 977 e 975 hPa??


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2017 às 19:00)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Trocamos com a Escandinávia???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A posição do Anticiclone é basta favorável para o mediterrâneo e é exatamente esse trajeto que elas irão tomar segundo os modelos. Tiveram a maior seca de sempre mas agora estão a ser recompensados. Já nós, temos sempre o mesmo, por muito que enfraqueça está sempre em cima de nós.
Mudanças mesmo, só talvez a partir de dia 20 e mesmo assim não sei.


----------



## Jorge_scp (6 Nov 2017 às 19:18)

As próximas 2 semanas serão um espelho daquilo que vimos ontem em hoje: àgua nem vê-la, noites frias com inversões e dias amenos.

Acerca da 3a e 4a semana deste mês, o mais seguro e razoável é dizer que será uma incógnita pois vai muito além do alcance modelístico com fiabilidade aceitável. Mas desta vez arrisco-me a dizer que tenho um feeling que o padrão meteorológico irá mudar de vez e teremos pelo menos uma segunda quinzena chuvosa. Alguns modelos de médio prazo apontam claramente uma NAO negativa muito vincada, com o AA nas ilhas britânicas a obrigar desta vez o storm track a deslocar-se para as nossas latitudes. Há uns bons anos que não vemos esse padrão bem vincado (quem se lembra do Dezembro de 2009 e 2010?), espero que seja desta!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (6 Nov 2017 às 20:18)

Boas! 

Lá vem o realista detestável de serviço... 

Estive a ver o CFS e só dá AA até Dezembro pelo menos, no GFS e ECMWF nada... só dá AA.

Quem sabe lá para Dezembro:














Ou aguardamos até Janeiro:






As próximas semanas serão dramáticas para quem vive do Agro.


----------



## lm1960 (6 Nov 2017 às 20:19)

Boas,

Hoje vi a previsão de tempo na TVE e estão a prever 100 mm de chuva amanhã para o norte de Espanha entre a Galiza e o país Basco, nas fica por aí.


----------



## David sf (6 Nov 2017 às 20:21)

Há a possibilidade de a NAO se tornar negativa na segunda quinzena, mas não me parece muito forte em nenhum modelo.
O que me parece bastante provável a partir de dia 15 aproximadamente é um trambolhão da AO para valores extremamente negativos. Este cenário é muito claro no ensemble do GFS, com média de cerca de 1035mbar no Pólo Norte a 240h, e está em aberto no do ECMWF, apesar de neste modelo a dispersão ser maior.


----------



## Orion (6 Nov 2017 às 20:34)

Deve ser uma _cut-off_.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (6 Nov 2017 às 22:54)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Lá vem o realista detestável de serviço...
> 
> ...


Por norma tento não ser pessimista, mas as saídas dos modelos são um desespero para quem anseia por chuva. Não falo apenas por aqueles que gostam de ver chover, mas por todos (e neste caso somos mesmo todos) que dela precisam para viver. O AA não cede e aquilo que nos vai chegando são os farrapos de algumas depressões. A circulação depressionária de Oeste está claramente interrompida há muito nas nossas latitudes. Basta ver que nem ao Minho e Douro Litoral chega.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Nov 2017 às 23:19)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Por norma tento não ser pessimista, mas as saídas dos modelos são um desespero para quem anseia por chuva. Não falo apenas por aqueles que gostam de ver chover, mas por todos (e neste caso somos mesmo todos) que dela precisam para viver. O AA não cede e aquilo que nos vai chegando são os farrapos de algumas depressões. A circulação depressionária de Oeste está claramente interrompida há muito nas nossas latitudes. Basta ver que nem ao Minho e Douro Litoral chega.


Realmente é verdade e é incrível o poder deste anticiclone. Já tivemos muitos outonos secos mas não nenhum como este, é que nem os restos das depressões que vão para as Ilhas Britânicas chegam cá. Tirando os 2/3 dias de chuva que houve em outubro e agora em novembro, não houve um único dia com céu nublado, pelo menos aqui. Noutros anos mesmo que não chova, sempre aparecem alguns dias nublados, algo diferentes para além de sol e sol, mas este ano nem isso. O que também tenho notado é a falta de dias com nevoeiro matinal, antes aparecia frequentemente por aqui e agora nem por isso, a verdade é que, tirando as vezes que chove também já nunca temos direito a ventos mais húmidos, assim que os eventos passam o vento roda logo para leste e depois esta pouca chuva que cai de nada serve.
Não gosto de ser pessimista, mas temos de ser realistas. O GFS nesta última saída volta a meter AA até ás 384h, a saída anterior foi apenas uma excepção pois tem estado a mostrar esse padrão em todas as saídas à que tempos. Onde é que alguma vez, em pleno mês de Novembro a nascente de um grande rio esteve seca como é o caso da do Douro?...Ainda à pouco tempo se viu que o Tejo também estava em risco de secar, a situação do Sado está como está também. Os meses de chuva passam e em vez de a situação melhorar, piora. Parece que estamos a entrar numa seca histórica e que promete ser ainda pior se isto não mudar de vez.


----------



## Orion (6 Nov 2017 às 23:28)

Anomalias sazonais desde o inverno (outono até ao dia 4 Nov).






O anticiclone não é algo _monolítico_. As anomalias até têm variado bastante não obstante as consequências semelhantes em PT continental.

Anomalia do verão e outono:


----------



## belem (6 Nov 2017 às 23:29)

Orion disse:


> Mudanças só mesmo na 2ª quinzena  http://effis.jrc.ec.europa.eu/applications/monthly-forecast/



Interessante!


----------



## Orion (6 Nov 2017 às 23:43)

Para facilitar a perceção, a média climatológica '81-'10 da PS entre 22 Set e 4 Nov é esta:







No mesmo período a observação é esta:






E, como tal, a anomalia é esta:






Novamente, o anticiclone faz parte do nosso clima. Não é algo que vai desaparecer só porque se quer.

Este outono está a haver uma tendência para que o AC fique mais tempo no Golfo da Biscaia.

Como já publiquei, o atual cenário até vai no sentido de alguns estudos que indicam que o anticiclone, com o AG, comece a passar mais tempo nas redondezas da PI. Mas este tipo de coisas também inevitavelmente ocorrerá periodicamente no âmbito das variações naturais. O que o AG traz é a redução do espaçamento entre as ocorrências (aliado ao aumento da temperatura).

De que forma é que este evento está correlacionado com o AG? Boa sorte em tentar descobrir a resposta.


----------



## joselamego (6 Nov 2017 às 23:45)

O AA não pode durar para sempre ao lado ou por cima da nossa Península Ibérica ...
Eu acho, e pelo que li no IPMA , o final nov e início de dezembro terá chuva acima normal do norte e poderá ser na média no sul 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (7 Nov 2017 às 03:20)

Qual o melhor?


----------



## The Weatherman (7 Nov 2017 às 09:32)

Orion disse:


> Como já publiquei, o atual cenário até vai no sentido de alguns estudos que indicam que o anticiclone, com o AG, comece a passar mais tempo nas redondezas da PI. Mas este tipo de coisas também inevitavelmente ocorrerá periodicamente no âmbito das variações naturais. O que o AG traz é a redução do espaçamento entre as ocorrências (aliado ao aumento da temperatura).
> 
> De que forma é que este evento está correlacionado com o AG? Boa sorte em tentar descobrir a resposta.



O posicionamento do anticiclone poderá estar correlacionado com o AG tendo em conta que as alterações climáticas resultantes são à escala global. Isto, como é óbvio, não pode servir de indicador de que se trata de uma situação estacionária mas sim de uma fase que se pode estender por décadas ou séculos resultando em novos padrões climatológicos e tendências de precipitação. Na relação AG/AC existe uma variável cuja progressão está perfeitamente estabelecida, o aumento da temperatura.


----------



## MSantos (7 Nov 2017 às 09:35)

Acho que seria muito melhor se discutissem modelos nos tópicos apropriados e deixassem este para tudo o resto.


----------



## joselamego (7 Nov 2017 às 10:13)

A CHUVA deverá regressar DAQUI A 9-12 DIAS ::::

Durante os próximos 8 dias regressamos a um padrão mais estável, com um anticiclone no Atlântico Nordeste e perturbações ancoradas no Atlântico ocidental e na Europa Central, descendo para o Mediterrâneo Central e Oriental.

Com este cenário teremos prevalência de tempo seco, com noites muito frias, para a altura do ano, e dias relativamente tépidos, não quer dizer que não possa cair algum chuvisco, de vez em quando, no Minho.

Daqui a 9-12 dias, aumentam fortemente as chances de chuva, com a erosão gradual do bloqueio anticiclónico e o estabelecimento de um regime de circulação mais favorável à chuva, com a entrada da fase 5/6 da MJO (Madden–Julian Oscillation) e fase negativa da AO/NAO (Arctic Oscillation/North Atlantic Oscillation).

Estamos confiantes, embora longe de ter certezas, de que haverá um bom período de precipitação para a 2ª quinzena do mês

Fonte: Bestweather


----------



## MipsUc (7 Nov 2017 às 10:13)

Bom dia,

Sou o Daniel, tenho 24 anos e sou do concelho de Carregal do Sal.
Já acompanho o fórum há algum tempo mas nunca me registei porque não tinha um grande conhecimento sobre esta área. Contudo, fui acompanhando as vossas intervenções e aprendendo com elas. O conhecimento que hoje tenho nesta área é devido a este fórum e às pessoas que participam nele. Desde já fica o meu agradecimento para essas pessoas.
Lembro-me da ultima neve que caiu na altura do Carnaval e que ainda acumulou bastante embora não tenha durado muitas horas. Penso que ainda tenho fotos dessa dia memorável. Eu já li referencias desse dia do user Mr. Neves que é de Tondela e que gosto muito de acompanhar o seu seguimento meteorológico.
A minha foto (avatar) é deste ano durante o mês de Janeiro numa zona onde geava muito (vale do rio Dão).
Para finalizar, a situação não está fácil (refiro-me à seca). Como todos sabem, os modelos só mostram AA. Embora me pareça que existe a possibilidade de mudança para a segunda quinzena do mês porque o ECM já mostra qualquer coisa às 240h (não sei se estou a fazer a leitura adequada).


----------



## criz0r (7 Nov 2017 às 10:24)

Bem vindo Daniel, desejo-te uma boa estadia aqui na 'nossa' casa . Continua a participar!


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2017 às 10:55)

Que bela carta do GFS, AA  potente na Gronelândia ( 1070 hpa ), depressões a Oeste dos Açores  e sobre Europa descendo até ao Mediterrâneo.

Adivinhem quem se mete pelo meio e barra tudo? Ele lá arranja um cantinho para se enfiar ...


----------



## joselamego (7 Nov 2017 às 11:00)

MipsUc disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Sou o Daniel, tenho 24 anos e sou do concelho de Carregal do Sal.
> Já acompanho o fórum há algum tempo mas nunca me registei porque não tinha um grande conhecimento sobre esta área. Contudo, fui acompanhando as vossas intervenções e aprendendo com elas. O conhecimento que hoje tenho nesta área é devido a este fórum e às pessoas que participam nele. Desde já fica o meu agradecimento para essas pessoas.
> ...


Bom dia Daniel , 
Sê bem-vindo ao nosso cantinho
Também sou um user assíduo do fórum ...um apaixonado pela metereologia e por este nosso abrigo 
Que haja fé e esperança que daqui alguns dias regresse a chuva 
Abraço 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (7 Nov 2017 às 13:13)

Uma coisa que tenho reparado, o GFS , volta e meia ameaça com uma entrada fria no fim da simulação, será que a tendência neste e no próximo ano, poderá, eventualmente, trazer-nos uma entrada fria daquelas continentais, tipo anos 50 em que neva abundantemente à cota 0? 

Por exemplo, o Ensemble do GFS  já no fim da run:


----------



## rozzo (7 Nov 2017 às 13:25)

Snifa disse:


> Uma coisa que tenho reparado, o GFS , volta e meia ameaça com uma entrada fria no fim da simulação, será que a tendência neste e no próximo ano, poderá, eventualmente, trazer-nos uma entrada fria daquelas continentais, tipo anos 50 em que neva abundantemente à cota 0?




Penso que isto já foi discutido aqui no fórum em tempos...
Não é estranho alguns dos melhores e mais memoráveis eventos acontecerem em anos com padrões chatos e invernos no geral até chatos ou secos.

Claro que antes de mais, eventos desses são curtos, portanto podem já por si ser um evento completamente isolado e fora do padrão dominante.

Mas além disso, a verdade é que este tipo de padrão chato, em que temos a dorsal sempre nas redondezas a chatear, é um padrão que 90% do tempo é uma desgraça para o nosso inverno, mas nos outros 10% das vezes ocasionalmente "degenera" num bom padrão, mesmo que só por uns dias. Isso acontece quando por algum motivo ou alguma outra "peça do puzzle" a dorsal estica rapidamente para Norte a oeste da península e provoca mergulhos polares espetaculares. No caso mais favorável possível, isso acontece aliado a uma potente entrada ártica, e a dorsal não só estica para norte, como inclina para NE já mais sobre o UK e acaba por prender a bolsa de ar polar que todos desejamos vários dias sobre a península. Algo como cartas do famoso nevão nos anos 50. Mas... Essa conjugação de factores acontece uma vez em muitos anos.. São precisas muitas coisas ao mesmo tempo! 
Ela chegar para Oeste e já permitir alguns mergulhos polares de N/NW (que dificilmente vão a cotas perto do 0) como no final de Fevereiro de 2016 já nos podemos considerar com alguma sorte...

Mas resumindo sim, este odioso padrão é por vezes o precursor necessário para uma sinóptica memorável. O pior é ela acontecer... ehehehe


----------



## Microburst (7 Nov 2017 às 13:38)

A propósito de eventos memoráveis: além do nevão em Lisboa de 2 de Fevereiro de 1954, houve outro também a 30 de Janeiro de 1945 como se pode ver no recorte de imprensa em baixo.








O que não consigo encontrar são dados acerca do nevão de 1966. A imagem abaixo mostra a zona de aquartelamentos da Base Aérea do Montijo sob intensa queda de neve em 1966.






Alguém me poderá ajudar?


----------



## rozzo (7 Nov 2017 às 14:22)

Estava a ver as reanálises e não encontro nenhuma carta que me pareça digna de neve a cota 0 nos meses de Inverno de 1966.

Todavia, em Novembro desse ano, e apesar de ser extremamente cedo na temporada, o padrão estava óptimo, com sucessivos mergulhos polares, portanto pode ter sido aí.

- 2 a 4 Novembro, parece-me pelas cartas que não haveria frio suficiente (embora isso numa reanálise valer o que vale...)
- 6 a 8 Novembro, o mesmo que no caso anterior
- entre 18 e 25 de Novembro sim, havia bastante frio instalado, e apesar de na resolução da reanálise não ser bem visível, parecem haver ali algumas cut-offs coincidentes com esse frio instalado (além da depressão maior no Mediterrâneo). É possível que seja algures nesse período.

Estou a recorrer às reanálises 20thCR, disponíveis no nosso portal:
https://www.meteopt.com/clima/reanalise-20thc/diario/europa

Vendo as cartas no NCEP, a minha melhor aposta, caso fosse em Novembro, era nos dias *22-23 Novembro 1966*.

Há frio instalado de vários dias atrás, e há ali nas isobaras claramente uma pequena cut-off a atravessar o país (ao estilo de 2006). Pode ter sido esse o evento que relatas dessa foto. Atenção que nas reanálises fica tudo muito suavizado, tanto o campo de pressão, como o das temperaturas. Certamente os valores da temperatura aos 850hPa nesse pequeno núcleo seriam bem mais baixos que os que aparecem na carta que mostro.

E mais uma vez, se virem a sequência de vários dias, o padrão que falava há pouco, a dorsal "chata" bem perto de nós, mas a "esticar" na direção certa uns dias antes...












Melhor exemplo disso é ver cartas de reanálise do dia 28 janeiro de 2007, se não soubéssemos que realmente nevou na zona de Lisboa, diríamos que era impossível pelas cartas. O que claro, deixa sempre margem para outras cartas de outros meses, que eu agora à partida "rejeitei"...


PS: Já agora se virem o mês de Dezembro de 1966, parece o que estamos a passar agora, com bloqueio persistente e chato ali a NW da península.


----------



## rozzo (7 Nov 2017 às 14:46)

Microburst disse:


> A propósito de eventos memoráveis: além do nevão em Lisboa de 2 de Fevereiro de 1954, houve outro também a 30 de Janeiro de 1945 como se pode ver no recorte de imprensa em baixo.



Em relação a este, não deve ser a 30 Janeiro de 1945.
As cartas não mostram nada nesse dia sequer perto disso... Pelo recorte dá ideia de ter ocorrido uns dias antes dessa data talvez?

Vendo a reanálise, talvez no período entre *8-18 Janeiro 1945*. Durante todo esse período as cartas eram de sonho, daquelas que passamos a vida a pedir. 
Neste caso durante 10 dias consecutivos. Muito provavelmente foram vários dias de neve a cotas baixas em Portugal nesse evento.

Não pesquisei mais, mas dada a magnitude que o evento parece ter, deve estar mais bem documentado em termos de datas fazendo alguma pesquisa na net...

---

Olhando mais para trás, esse deve ter sido um inverno rico em eventos desses. Umas semanas antes, mesmo no Natal, as cartas eram épicas também, se calhar boa parte do país teve um raro Natal branco. 

E só para fazer sonhar o pessoal um bocadinho... O "antílope" andou sempre a "chatear" em Outubro e Novembro de 1944... 

Bom, voltemos à realidade bem mais quente de 2017... Essa é que é essa...


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (7 Nov 2017 às 15:22)

joselamego disse:


> A CHUVA deverá regressar DAQUI A 9-12 DIAS ::::
> 
> Durante os próximos 8 dias regressamos a um padrão mais estável, com um anticiclone no Atlântico Nordeste e perturbações ancoradas no Atlântico ocidental e na Europa Central, descendo para o Mediterrâneo Central e Oriental.
> 
> ...


Se nos fossemos fiar nas previsões a médio prazo do Bestweather há bastantes dias que tínhamos um padrão de chuva consistente. Melhor que mantenham as previsões para o dia seguinte.


----------



## joselamego (7 Nov 2017 às 15:30)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Se nos fossemos fiar nas previsões a médio prazo do Bestweather há bastantes dias que tínhamos um padrão de chuva consistente. Melhor que mantenham as previsões para o dia seguinte.


Concordo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (7 Nov 2017 às 15:41)

19/09/17


dahon disse:


> Isto agora só lá vai com a neve. Deixem começar a aparecer as primeiras neves nas previsões.
> 
> PS: Não me batam por não ter falado na chuva. Eu sei que é precisa.



Muitos anos neste fórum.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Nov 2017 às 16:35)

rozzo disse:


> Melhor exemplo disso é ver cartas de reanálise do dia 28 janeiro de 2007, se não soubéssemos que realmente nevou na zona de Lisboa, diríamos que era impossível pelas cartas. O que claro, deixa sempre margem para outras cartas de outros meses, que eu agora à partida "rejeitei"...



Lá me fizeste ir ver a reanálise desse dia 

Realmente, parece impossível. Temperatura aos 850hPa entre 0 a 2ºC apenas, geopotenciais relativamente elevados (556 dam), com precipitação derivada de um cut-off em altura... e nunca vou esquecer esse dia, pois vi cair água-neve com 2ºC na Maçã (Sesimbra), a apenas 140m de altitude e a 3 km do mar!


----------



## Microburst (7 Nov 2017 às 17:41)

rozzo disse:


> Em relação a este, não deve ser a 30 Janeiro de 1945.
> As cartas não mostram nada nesse dia sequer perto disso... Pelo recorte dá ideia de ter ocorrido uns dias antes dessa data talvez?
> 
> Vendo a reanálise, talvez no período entre *8-18 Janeiro 1945*. Durante todo esse período as cartas eram de sonho, daquelas que passamos a vida a pedir.
> Neste caso durante 10 dias consecutivos. Muito provavelmente foram vários dias de neve a cotas baixas em Portugal nesse evento.



Correcto, terá sido no período compreendido entre 12 e 17 de Janeiro de 1945. 

https://restosdecoleccao.blogspot.pt/2012/12/nevao-em-lisboa-em-1945.html



P.S. Só para terminar este assunto da ocorrência de neve em Lisboa, o meu avô falou-me igualmente de ter assistido à sua queda em 1952 e 1961.


----------



## Orion (7 Nov 2017 às 18:07)

The Weatherman disse:


> O posicionamento do anticiclone poderá estar correlacionado com o AG tendo em conta que as alterações climáticas resultantes são à escala global. Isto, como é óbvio, não pode servir de indicador de que se trata de uma situação estacionária mas sim de uma fase que se pode estender por décadas ou séculos resultando em novos padrões climatológicos e tendências de precipitação. Na relação AG/AC existe uma variável cuja progressão está perfeitamente estabelecida, o aumento da temperatura.



Anomalia ('81-'10) entre 22 Set e 4 Nov desde 2010 até 2017. Vês algum padrão consistente?







O referido estudo diz respeito a uma mudança estrutural semi-permanente que eventualmente (daqui a 30 ou mais anos) ocorrerá. Não a uma mudança temporária. O aumento da temperatura aliado à posição do anticiclone agrava a situação em PT mas mesmo com uma atmosfera mais fresca algum dia o anticiclone ia parar ao atual local.

Tal como o anticiclone, as posições dos cientistas não são monolíticas. Os 97% de consenso são muito vagos  http://www.pbl.nl/sites/default/fil...ence-survey-questions-and-responses_01731.pdf






Na maior parte dos assuntos há demasiada incerteza.


----------



## Orion (7 Nov 2017 às 18:18)

Para os tugas, isto é um desastre:


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Nov 2017 às 19:41)

MipsUc disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Sou o Daniel, tenho 24 anos e sou do concelho de Carregal do Sal.
> Já acompanho o fórum há algum tempo mas nunca me registei porque não tinha um grande conhecimento sobre esta área. Contudo, fui acompanhando as vossas intervenções e aprendendo com elas. O conhecimento que hoje tenho nesta área é devido a este fórum e às pessoas que participam nele. Desde já fica o meu agradecimento para essas pessoas.
> ...



Sê muito bem vindo à comunidade  e obrigado pelo elogio


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (7 Nov 2017 às 20:15)

MipsUc disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Sou o Daniel, tenho 24 anos e sou do concelho de Carregal do Sal.
> Já acompanho o fórum há algum tempo mas nunca me registei porque não tinha um grande conhecimento sobre esta área. Contudo, fui acompanhando as vossas intervenções e aprendendo com elas. O conhecimento que hoje tenho nesta área é devido a este fórum e às pessoas que participam nele. Desde já fica o meu agradecimento para essas pessoas.
> ...



Muito bem vindo   Bem vindos sejam os apenas leitores assíduos que pelos vistos deve haver muitos e ainda bem, quanto mais melhor, e bem vindos sejam todos os leitores que queiram dar o "upgrade" e participar no fórum, neste caso quanto mais ainda melhor. 



Orion disse:


> Para os tugas, isto é um desastre:



Esse inverno de 2009/2010 foi mesmo histórico, quando se voltará a repetir...

Não tinha conhecimento do nevão em Lisboa em 66. 
De Leiria antes de 2006 é que não se arranja nada, mas que nevou nevou, a última vez antes de 2006 foi 83 provavelmente...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (7 Nov 2017 às 20:26)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Muito bem vindo   Bem vindos sejam os apenas leitores assíduos que pelos vistos deve haver muitos e ainda bem, quanto mais melhor, e bem vindos sejam todos os leitores que queiram dar o "upgrade" e participar no fórum, neste caso quanto mais ainda melhor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Com sorte este inverno será semelhante ao de 2009/2010 , mas é muito difícil .


----------



## MipsUc (7 Nov 2017 às 20:43)

Obrigado a todos 
Infelizmente o ECM já não mostra nada de jeito , pelo menos para PT continental


----------



## marcoacmaia (7 Nov 2017 às 22:02)

MipsUc disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Sou o Daniel, tenho 24 anos e sou do concelho de Carregal do Sal.
> Já acompanho o fórum há algum tempo mas nunca me registei porque não tinha um grande conhecimento sobre esta área. Contudo, fui acompanhando as vossas intervenções e aprendendo com elas. O conhecimento que hoje tenho nesta área é devido a este fórum e às pessoas que participam nele. Desde já fica o meu agradecimento para essas pessoas.
> ...



Bem vindo, eu também sou recém registado aqui no fórum. Participa!


----------



## António josé Sales (7 Nov 2017 às 22:36)

marcoacmaia disse:


> Bem vindo, eu também sou recém registado aqui no fórum. Participa!



Muito bem vindo.


----------



## c0ldPT (7 Nov 2017 às 23:24)

EMA de *Lamas de Mouro, P.Ribeiro *com 0.7ºC e 0,1mm de precipitação ás 9:00 UTC  Nevou querem ver?


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Nov 2017 às 23:25)

c0ldPT disse:


> EMA de *Lamas de Mouro, P.Ribeiro *com 0.7ºC e 0,1mm de precipitação ás 9:00 UTC  Nevou querem ver?


Geada a derreter.


----------



## Orion (7 Nov 2017 às 23:34)

Comparando o Nov-Fev médio entre 1949-1978 e o Nov-Fev médio entre 1981 e 2010...







... a temperatura média a 850 hPa era quase 1º inferior...






... o anticiclone não tinha tanta intensidade especialmente na Europa central...






... chovia mais nos Açores e no norte da PI (curiosamente chovia menos em parte do sul)...






... havia certamente mais _snow_. O deserto era mais fresco...






... e o interior tuga recebia mais chuva. O continente também tinha mais PA. Certamente isso possibilitava mais eventos com grandes acumulados.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Nov 2017 às 00:24)

@Orion incríveis as diferenças entre os dois períodos de tempo...de facto estamos a aquecer e a ter menos chuva...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2017 às 12:09)

Ena, agora chove mais no sul, ele há coisas mesmo do diabo.


----------



## S Pimenta (8 Nov 2017 às 14:30)

Será que o GFS anda a sonhar ou vamos ter outro furacão em direcção à Europa? 944mb! E em tão a norte, com aguas frias por esta altura do ano... Bem se trouxer chuva para Portugal, será bem vinda...


----------



## MipsUc (8 Nov 2017 às 14:36)

O ultimo furacão foi a chave para termos alguma chuva. No entanto também foi a chave para a destruição da minha zona (incêndio). Desde a Lousã quase até Viseu.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Nov 2017 às 15:00)

infelizmente sim, aquele calor abafado e estranho do frontal do furacão trouxe consigo o fogo


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Nov 2017 às 16:19)

S Pimenta disse:


> Será que o GFS anda a sonhar ou vamos ter outro furacão em direcção à Europa? 944mb! E em tão a norte, com aguas frias por esta altura do ano... Bem se trouxer chuva para Portugal, será bem vinda...


Não se lhe pode chamar furacão, porque é formada fora do contexto das massas de ar tropical, trata-se é provavelmente de uma depressão muito cavada integrada nas oscilações da circulação polar / vórtice polar (se é que se pode já falar em vórtice), que poderia ter até traços de ciclogénese explosiva, mas de acordo com essa previsão não se verificaria ainda tal tempestade ao nível do UK. Em termos da NAO, seria era talvez mais do mesmo, isto é a permanência na fase positiva...


----------



## criz0r (8 Nov 2017 às 16:35)

jamestorm disse:


> infelizmente sim, aquele calor abafado e estranho do frontal do furacão trouxe consigo o fogo



A bem dizer e se me permites a correcção, o calor proveniente do Furacão é algo perfeitamente normal tendo em conta as suas características tropicais, o fogo só existiu por N de factores que estão ainda em fase de investigação (Incendiarismo Negligente/Dolo por ex). Uma vez que não existiu qualquer registo de convecção, seria apenas mais um dia de calor com vento moderado a forte de Sul.


----------



## S Pimenta (8 Nov 2017 às 16:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Não se lhe pode chamar furacão, porque é formada fora do contexto das massas de ar tropical, trata-se é provavelmente de uma depressão muito cavada integrada nas oscilações da circulação polar / vórtice polar (se é que se pode já falar em vórtice), que poderia ter até traços de ciclogénese explosiva, mas de acordo com essa previsão não se verificaria ainda tal tempestade ao nível do UK. Em termos da NAO, seria era talvez mais do mesmo, isto é a permanência na fase positiva...



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento...


----------



## Teya (8 Nov 2017 às 17:17)

O meteo Técnico já mostra chuva para 2ª feira


----------



## Orion (8 Nov 2017 às 17:19)

Orion disse:


> Comparando o Nov-Fev médio entre 1949-1978 e o Nov-Fev médio entre 1981 e 2010...



(atenção que tendo em conta o período dos dados e a pouca definição, esas informações apenas mostram uma tendência global. Não se deve inferir informações específicas e locais)

Jun-Set...






... o anticiclone passava mais tempo a oeste dos Açores e menos na Europa central (permitia mais entradas de norte)...






... chovia mais um pouco no norte da PI...






.... e mais ar tropical chegava ao litoral norte.

Noutra base da dados, o sul continuava seco (mas o cenário era tendencialmente menos grave devido às temperaturas inferiores): Chovia mais no interior norte.


----------



## Orion (8 Nov 2017 às 19:00)

Orion disse:


> Deve ser uma _cut-off_.



E cá está ela.






O _ensemble_ das 12z não está disponível mas o das 00z até 15 dias indicava que a depressão ia ficar uns dias perto da PI. O litoral norte seria o mais beneficiado.






Cedo para certezas.


----------



## Orion (8 Nov 2017 às 19:16)

Uma configuração bastante realista seria esta (ignorar a hora), mais a norte do que muitos gostariam:






Seria consistente com a grandes discrepâncias nos acumulados. Daqui a pouco o _ensemble_ está disponível.


----------



## Orion (8 Nov 2017 às 20:03)

A saída operacional a 240h do ECM, com uma depressão a oeste da PI, não tem muita sustentação.






Até pode ir parar a sul dos Açores.






A 120h há concordância entre ECM e GFS. Depois disso há mais confusão.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Nov 2017 às 20:30)

c0ldPT disse:


> As aparências iludem...evento extremamente injusto em termos de acumulados previsto pelo ECM  Já deveria imaginar, tratando-se de uma cut-off fica tudo no mar, um "pouco" para terra mais a sul e 0 a norte...



Pois a ser verdade, o que não acredito, regava bem a zona e ventania.
O mesmo ECM mas com output no site yr.no aqui para onde vivo.
Na próxima saída isso desaparece.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2017 às 21:08)

Muito complicado, se os modelos mostram chuva é delírio e desaparece tudo, se os modelos mostram AA é o mau olhado do costume. 

Se fizessem uma análise mais aprofundada, não mudavam o disco a cada saída. Eu, cá espero, por ela a partir do dia 15 ela vai estar cá, pode atrasar uns dias mas ela virá. Aliás, o ECM já mostra isso há alguns dias, já ontem mostrava precipitação no Algarve.  Aliás, o meteograma do GFS já mostra isso, embora quem olhe para a operacional diga oh diabo, só AA no fundo vocês estão apaixonados pelo AA (Antilope dos Açores) até é um animal tão fofinho, tirando aqueles cornos que não deve ser pêra doce quem levar com eles. 

Neste site, https://weather.us/model-charts/standard/portugal/accumulated-precipitation/20171118-1200z.html , podem comparar a saída do ECM e do GFS, ah o ECM está muito melhor que o GFS, na minha zona, mas os dois modelos mostram precipitação, por isso, não existe muita diferença. 

Quando, sair a saída das 18, ai desapareceu tudo foi magia.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Nov 2017 às 21:19)

Não entrem em euforias, um pouco de contenção nunca fez mal a ninguém, digo eu.


----------



## Marco pires (8 Nov 2017 às 21:25)

quando é que são as próximas saídas?


----------



## joselamego (8 Nov 2017 às 22:01)

Marco pires disse:


> quando é que são as próximas saídas?


Saída 18 GFS sai por volta 23 h, a saída 0 do europeu só sai amanhã cedo .. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (8 Nov 2017 às 22:01)

vem chuva? ainda falta mto tempo...espero que se confirme.


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Nov 2017 às 22:16)

jamestorm disse:


> vem chuva? ainda falta mto tempo...espero que se confirme.



Ainda é cedo para saber, temos que esperar mais algum tempo para termos certezas.


----------



## Marco pires (8 Nov 2017 às 23:01)

joselamego disse:


> Saída 18 GFS sai por volta 23 h, a saída 0 do europeu só sai amanhã cedo ..
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk




muito obrigado


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Nov 2017 às 09:02)

Alguem sabe dizer onde ver o modelo ECM?
Costumo ver no Meteociel mas está offline o site.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Nov 2017 às 09:23)

Meteofan disse:


> Alguem sabe dizer onde ver o modelo ECM?
> Costumo ver no Meteociel mas está offline o site.



Podes ver aqui


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Nov 2017 às 09:36)

E se quiseres ver o output podes ver no site yr.no é só inserir a localidade @Meteofan


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Nov 2017 às 09:39)

Obrigado aos dois, parece que o ECM já recuou na situação que previa ontem


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Nov 2017 às 09:45)

Meteofan disse:


> Obrigado aos dois, parece que o ECM já recuou na situação que previa ontem



De facto era uma boa situação para o centro e sul e atenuaria um pouco a seca lá, mas para aqui o nosso norte não previam uma pinga portanto...


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2017 às 09:51)

A não ser depois de 20 não acredito em grandes mudanças... vai ser mais de 15 dias depois das ultimas chuvas, em pleno mês mais chuvoso, a seca não melhorou depois daquelas chuvinhas mínimas de 2 a 4 , pelo contrario piorou. "dai eu na altura dizer que de nada adiantava aquela chuva" mas houve quem tenha palas nos olhos e não tenha percebido isso.


----------



## VimDePantufas (9 Nov 2017 às 10:15)

Com o actual posicionmento do anticiclone, é impossível que chova


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2017 às 10:18)

miguel disse:


> A não ser depois de 20 não acredito em grandes mudanças... vai ser mais de 15 dias depois das ultimas chuvas, em pleno mês mais chuvoso, a seca não melhorou depois daquelas chuvinhas mínimas de 2 a 4 , pelo contrario piorou. "dai eu na altura dizer que de nada adiantava aquela chuva" mas houve quem tenha palas nos olhos e não tenha percebido isso.


Só não é realista quem não quer. Entretanto, não gosto de ser pessimista mas se não começar a mudar a partir de dia 20 já nunca acredito que mude, andamos nisto à meses, andamos a ver mudanças à que tempos e ainda não aconteceu nada, não posso estar a ser optimista só porque sim visto não haver motivos para tal. Pouco me preocupa aquilo que os optimistas pensam mas é a verdade.


----------



## The Weatherman (9 Nov 2017 às 10:33)

A mudança de padrão vai acabar por acontecer mais tarde ou mais cedo. Para já as previsões apontam para mais uma semana de AA. A acompanhar...com calma.


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2017 às 11:06)




----------



## MipsUc (9 Nov 2017 às 11:12)

The Weatherman disse:


> A mudança de padrão vai acabar por acontecer mais tarde ou mais cedo. Para já as previsões apontam para mais uma semana de AA. A acompanhar...com calma.



Algum dia ela irá acontecer. Falta saber é quando, ou seja, por mais quanto tempo se irá agravar a seca. Na pior das hipóteses pode acontecer só para o ano ou dois anos...


----------



## The Weatherman (9 Nov 2017 às 11:19)

MipsUc disse:


> Algum dia ela irá acontecer. Falta saber é quando, ou seja, por mais quanto tempo se irá agravar a seca. Na pior das hipóteses pode acontecer só para o ano ou dois anos...



Como tudo é relativo as piores hipóteses nunca seriam essas. Não existem neste momento dados estatísticos a indiciar que a presente anomalia se perpetue por esse período.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Nov 2017 às 11:56)

A mudança de padrão é sempre para amanhã ou para daqui a 15 dias e até agora nada.
Não quero ser pessimista, mas temos de nos renegar ás evidências, quanto mais tempo passar sem chover pior, já estamos com este padrão á muito tempo, Outubro foi o que foi, e Novembro temo que vá pelo mesmo caminho.
Não é com 2 míseros dias de chuva por mês que se resolva alguma coisa.
Tenho visto algumas reportagens e provavelmente estamos a viver a seca mais gravosa de que há memoria.
Pode ser que daqui a uns meses já nem nos lembremos disto, esperemos que sim.


----------



## Nickname (9 Nov 2017 às 12:03)

A verdade é que Outubro e Novembro são respectivamente o 4º e 2º meses mais chuvosos em Viseu, e parece que pouco vai chover nos dois.
Em Viseu a Primavera é(em média) bem menos chuvosa que o Outono, tem de começar a chover abundantemente antes do fim do ano!!!


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Nov 2017 às 12:14)

Nickname disse:


> A verdade é que Outubro e Novembro são respectivamente o 4º e 2º meses mais chuvosos em Viseu, e parece que pouco vai chover nos dois.
> Em Viseu a Primavera é(em média) bem menos chuvosa que o Outono, tem de começar a chover abundantemente antes do fim do ano!!!


É assim em Viseu e na generalidade do território.
Não é quando chegarmos a Junho que vamos estar á espera que chova.


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2017 às 14:03)

The Weatherman disse:


> Não existem neste momento dados estatísticos a indiciar que a presente anomalia se perpetue por esse período.



Os modelos meteorológicos atuais não têm capacidade para prever a duração de secas. Se tivessem, não mostrariam tantos devaneios > 120h.



miguel disse:


> *A não ser depois de 20 não acredito em grandes mudanças...* vai ser mais de 15 dias depois das ultimas chuvas, em pleno mês mais chuvoso, a seca não melhorou depois daquelas chuvinhas mínimas de 2 a 4 , pelo contrario piorou. "dai eu na altura dizer que de nada adiantava aquela chuva" mas houve quem tenha palas nos olhos e não tenha percebido isso.



Mas não é esse o argumento há pelo menos 2 ou 3 dias? Por essa altura?

Continuo a ver tudo na mesma.






O cenário mais provável continua a ser algo como uma depressão ligeiramente a norte da PI. Como tal, a chuva não deverá agradar a todos simultâneamente mas a meteorologia é mesmo assim.

Não está escrito em lado nenhum que imediatamente depois de uma seca vem chuva abundante e generalizada.


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2017 às 14:19)

*Mais de 500 mil litros de água diários chegam na próxima semana de comboio a Viseu*


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2017 às 14:30)

Um devaneio louco da saída 06 do GFS , vi agora mas só a partir do dia 22 novembro, ou seja, vale 0....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## The Weatherman (9 Nov 2017 às 16:22)

Por falar em eucaliptos e monoculturas em geral, mais um adiamento para o 2º painel.  O anticiclone está a fazer braço de ferro. Será que é desta que vai ceder?


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2017 às 16:43)

The Weatherman disse:


> Por falar em eucaliptos e monoculturas em geral, mais um adiamento para o 2º painel.  O anticiclone está a fazer braço de ferro. Será que é desta que vai ceder?



Se me permites, e como o _ensemble_ das 12z ainda não está a ser elaborado, uso o das 6z. Para Braga, Merelim...






No 2º painel, a saída operacional, a preto, tem tanta fiabilidade como boa parte dos restantes 21 membros do _ensemble_.

A 300 horas um potente anticiclone de 1040 hPa tem tanta probabilidade de ocorrer como um furacão de 970 hPa a fazer _landfall_ em Lisboa.

De qualquer das formas, a saída operacional gradualmente vai ao encontro do _ensemble_ (o tal cenário que abordei anteriormente)  Uma depressão a norte da PI. Qualquer perturbação a oeste de PT será um bónus. 






Verificar os modelos 2 a 4 vezes por dia por um evento que deverá ocorrer daqui a 8 dias.

É o infeliz desespero


----------



## The Weatherman (9 Nov 2017 às 16:56)

Orion disse:


> Se me permites, e como o _ensemble_ das 12z ainda não está a ser elaborado, uso o das 6z. Para Braga, Merelim...



Gostei do preciosismo  
Agora vá lá, diz-nos algo que ainda não saibamos.


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2017 às 17:02)

The Weatherman disse:


> Gostei do preciosismo
> Agora vá lá, diz-nos algo que ainda não saibamos.



A proximidade desperta o interesse 

Não posso. Ainda falta tanto tempo.


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2017 às 17:10)

Orion disse:


> A 300 horas um potente anticiclone de 1040 hPa tem tanta probabilidade de ocorrer como um furacão de 970 hPa a fazer _landfall_ em Lisboa.



 Os modelos lidam muito melhor com o potente AA a 300h que com depressões, caso mostre um AA de 1040hpa é bem mais provável se concretizar do que uma depressão de 990hpa.. Mas é excelente ver os modelos a atirarem uma mudança radical por volta do dia 19/20 em diante.


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2017 às 17:14)

miguel disse:


> Os modelos lidam muito melhor com o potente AA a 300h que com depressões, caso mostre um AA de 1040hpa é bem mais provável se concretizar do que uma depressão de 990hpa..



Assim concordo mais  A 300 horas dificilmente os pormenores estarão certos.

No teu caso acho que é muito cedo para ficares entusiasmado. Para o centro sul a configuração atmosférica não é ainda muito favorável (felizmente há muito tempo para isso mudar).

Ainda vais a tempo de despromoveres o teu avatar para _Rain Chaser_


----------



## Snifa (9 Nov 2017 às 17:21)

Deixem lá o AA, vamos-nos concentrar nisto


----------



## criz0r (9 Nov 2017 às 17:31)

@Snifa nem lhe mexia mais. Até pela distribuição espacial seria generoso. Não estivéssemos nós a falar em médio prazo, há que ter esperança!


----------



## The Weatherman (9 Nov 2017 às 17:33)

Sem dúvida seria um óptimo bónus aquela depressão a noroeste. Sweet dreams are made of this!


----------



## dahon (9 Nov 2017 às 17:50)

Orion disse:


> *Mais de 500 mil litros de água diários chegam na próxima semana de comboio a Viseu*


"Viseu"
O concelho de Viseu não tem linha férrea.


----------



## The Weatherman (9 Nov 2017 às 17:59)

dahon disse:


> "Viseu"
> O concelho de Viseu não tem linha férrea.



Será construída a tempo 

A notícia refere a estação de Mangualde.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2017 às 19:22)

Orion disse:


> Assim concordo mais  A 300 horas dificilmente os pormenores estarão certos.
> 
> No teu caso acho que é muito cedo para ficares entusiasmado. Para o centro sul a configuração atmosférica não é ainda muito favorável (felizmente há muito tempo para isso mudar).
> 
> Ainda vais a tempo de despromoveres o teu avatar para _Rain Chaser_


Depois daquilo que tem acontecido até agora, nem os do norte, nem do sul, nem de lado nenhum podem ficar entusiasmados. O ECM à um dia atrás previa uma cut-off mas agora prevê o quê? nada de especial. O GEM até ás 240h também nada prevê de especial, e o GFS já sabemos como é, para além de prever sempre o mais interessante para cima das 240h. Neste momento, não estou optimista, nem pessimista, a única solução é ir acompanhando porque ainda faltam 10 dias ou mais se continuar a ser adiado. Só já acredito em vendo, já lá vão 2 meses sempre a ver o mesmo e até agora o que é que tivemos de chuva desde setembro? cerca de 6 dias (falo na minha zona) em mais de 60, é triste pensar nisto, realmente. Sabíamos que o outono ia ser seco, mas nunca pensei que chegássemos a este ponto.


----------



## Orion (9 Nov 2017 às 19:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Depois daquilo que tem acontecido até agora, nem os do norte, nem do sul, nem de lado nenhum podem ficar entusiasmados. O ECM à um dia atrás previa uma cut-off mas agora prevê o quê? nada de especial. O GEM até ás 240h também nada prevê de especial, e o GFS já sabemos como é, para além de prever sempre o mais interessante para cima das 240h. Neste momento, não estou optimista, nem pessimista, a única solução é ir acompanhando porque ainda faltam 10 dias ou mais se continuar a ser adiado. Só já acredito em vendo, já lá vão 2 meses sempre a ver o mesmo e até agora o que é que tivemos de chuva desde setembro? cerca de 6 dias (falo na minha zona) em mais de 60, é triste pensar nisto, realmente. Sabíamos que o outono ia ser seco, mas nunca pensei que chegássemos a este ponto.



E que tal só olharem 1 vez por dia para os modelos?

Daqui a pouco sai o _ensemble_ e mesmo que a depressão tenha desaparecido não significa nada. A tal distância pode aparecer e desaparecer.

Recapitulando...



Orion disse:


> De qualquer das formas, a saída operacional gradualmente vai ao encontro do _ensemble_ (o tal cenário que abordei anteriormente) - Uma depressão a norte da PI. Qualquer perturbação a oeste de PT será um bónus.





Orion disse:


> O cenário mais provável continua a ser algo como uma depressão ligeiramente a norte da PI. Como tal, a chuva não deverá agradar a todos simultâneamente mas a meteorologia é mesmo assim.





Orion disse:


> A saída operacional a 240h do ECM, com uma depressão a oeste da PI, não tem muita sustentação.


----------



## criz0r (9 Nov 2017 às 19:50)

Mais de perto, 

É um painel que fazia muita falta.. algum dia terá de acertar.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2017 às 20:14)

Orion disse:


> E que tal só olharem 1 vez por dia para os modelos?
> 
> Daqui a pouco sai o _ensemble_ e mesmo que a depressão tenha desaparecido não significa nada. A tal distância pode aparecer e desaparecer.


O desespero é tanto que é difícil não olhar para os modelos a cada saída, vimos isto a piorar cada vez mais e não há maneira disto mudar. Com estas mudanças que mostram, vamos sempre com a esperança de a mudança continuar lá mas infelizmente não é isso que acontece. Depois do evento de chuva no inicio do mês tive alguns dias sem olhar para os modelos porque sabia que ia encontrar sempre AA até ás 240h, entretanto, como membro assíduo deste fórum comecei a ler posts sobre algumas mudanças nos modelos e voltei a olhar para eles. Penso que a mudança será mesmo só  depois de dia 20, tem sido quase sempre a partir desse dia que o GFS prevê as mudanças.
______________________
E provavelmente é o mais certo: 
Uma coisa que o ECM e o GFS têm em comum nesta saída das 12z, uma depressão a WNW dos Açores, diferente em ambos mas está lá e que segundo o GFS viria em direção à PI, mas pronto, as esperanças são 0.
*ECM*




*GFS*





De qualquer maneira, vai ao encontro provavelmente da dita mudança prevista nas últimas duas semanas do mês, a partir de dia 20 principalmente. Vamos acompanhando!


----------



## Marco pires (9 Nov 2017 às 21:56)

algumas zonas do continente até ao fim do mês, vão conseguir atingir perfeitamente as médias mensais de pluviosidade de novembro, não é um cenário tão dramático como se não tivesse caído nada, claro que para acabar ou mitigar em grande parte a seca isto não é nada, mas não creio que até ao fim do mês novembro vá-se caracterizar como um mês seco, quanto muito poderá ser nas regiões mais a interior.


----------



## remember (9 Nov 2017 às 23:04)

joralentejano disse:


> O desespero é tanto que é difícil não olhar para os modelos a cada saída, vimos isto a piorar cada vez mais e não há maneira disto mudar. Com estas mudanças que mostram, vamos sempre com a esperança de a mudança continuar lá mas infelizmente não é isso que acontece. Depois do evento de chuva no inicio do mês tive alguns dias sem olhar para os modelos porque sabia que ia encontrar sempre AA até ás 240h, entretanto, como membro assíduo deste fórum comecei a ler posts sobre algumas mudanças nos modelos e voltei a olhar para eles. Penso que a mudança será mesmo só  depois de dia 20, tem sido quase sempre a partir desse dia que o GFS prevê as mudanças.
> ______________________
> E provavelmente é o mais certo:
> Uma coisa que o ECM e o GFS têm em comum nesta saída das 12z, uma depressão a WNW dos Açores, diferente em ambos mas está lá e que segundo o GFS viria em direção à PI, mas pronto, as esperanças são 0.
> ...



Boas, desde que sigo este fórum, que já aprendi muita coisa, mas ainda há certos assuntos que não domino ou tenho curiosidade.
Aprendi também algumas coisas com a minha estação, que desconhecia.
Porquê que aquela depressão, é este o nome certo? Está a azul sobre o Reino Unido e Irlanda e uma com 995 aparece a verde perto dos Açores? Tem a haver com temperaturas? Pensei que o "AA" estivesse sempre associado a cores alaranjadas, mas por exemplo aquele que está sobre a Gronelândia tem verde e azul, cálculo que seja da temperatura não sei...

Desculpem as perguntas


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Nov 2017 às 23:09)

remember disse:


> Boas, desde que sigo este fórum, que já aprendi muita coisa, mas ainda há certos assuntos que não domino ou tenho curiosidade.
> Aprendi também algumas coisas com a minha estação, que desconhecia.
> Porquê que aquela depressão, é este o nome certo? Está a azul sobre o Reino Unido e Irlanda e uma com 995 aparece a verde perto dos Açores? Tem a haver com temperaturas? Pensei que o "AA" estivesse sempre associado a cores alaranjadas, mas por exemplo aquele que está sobre a Gronelândia tem verde e azul, cálculo que seja da temperatura não sei...
> 
> Desculpem as perguntas



As cores correspondem ao geopotencial a 500hpa se não estou em erro, repara na legenda


----------



## remember (9 Nov 2017 às 23:12)

Eu isso já tinha reparado, não sei é o porque das cores serem diferentes...


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Nov 2017 às 23:15)

remember disse:


> Eu isso já tinha reparado, não sei é o porque das cores serem diferentes...



Então, cores diferentes indicam geopotenciais diferentes, por exemplo a cor amarela viva indica um Geop. entre 560 e 564.


----------



## remember (9 Nov 2017 às 23:21)

Obrigado, estive a ler um pouco sobre o geopotencial aqui no fórum, onde alguém perguntava o mesmo!


----------



## joselamego (9 Nov 2017 às 23:21)

A saída 18 do GFS igual à 12 ....ou seja com a tal possibilidade de chuva para 24/25 novembro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Nov 2017 às 23:44)

Marco pires disse:


> algumas zonas do continente até ao fim do mês, vão conseguir atingir perfeitamente as médias mensais de pluviosidade de novembro, não é um cenário tão dramático como se não tivesse caído nada, claro que para acabar ou mitigar em grande parte a seca isto não é nada, mas não creio que até ao fim do mês novembro vá-se caracterizar como um mês seco, quanto muito poderá ser nas regiões mais a interior.



Sabes quais são as normais de precipitação de Novembro? Superiores a 100mm em boa parte do território. O que caiu nesses 3 dias foi muito mal distribuído como se vê no mapa (mesmo para zonas do litoral), mas na generalidade não deve chegar a 1/3 da média mensal. Se a tendência for a que se tem verificado nos meses passados e que pelos modelos se vai prolongar, Novembro pode sim terminar seco. Mas esperemos que não.


----------



## Marco pires (10 Nov 2017 às 00:46)

calma, o mês ainda não acabou


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Nov 2017 às 03:56)

remember disse:


> Boas, desde que sigo este fórum, que já aprendi muita coisa, mas ainda há certos assuntos que não domino ou tenho curiosidade.
> Aprendi também algumas coisas com a minha estação, que desconhecia.
> Porquê que aquela depressão, é este o nome certo? Está a azul sobre o Reino Unido e Irlanda e uma com 995 aparece a verde perto dos Açores? Tem a haver com temperaturas? Pensei que o "AA" estivesse sempre associado a cores alaranjadas, mas por exemplo aquele que está sobre a Gronelândia tem verde e azul, cálculo que seja da temperatura não sei...
> 
> Desculpem as perguntas


*
Não sou a pessoa mais entendida, pelo que agradeço que me corrijam eventuais erros ou que acrescentem informação mais conveniente.*

Por norma as depressões (zonas de baixa pressão atmosférica) possuem geopotenciais menores (por isso cores mais frias de acordo com essas cartas) e os anticiclones (zonas de alta pressão) possuem geopotenciais maiores.* Não sei ao certo quais são as razões para que ocorra sempre este comportamento*, porém sei que a temperatura tem bastante peso, e que por norma quanto mais baixo for o geopotencial, mais baixa é a temperatura o que provoca um estreitamento da espessura de uma dada área da atmosfera, e consequentemente baixa também a altura necessária para obter uma dada pressão. O inverso se passa quando se fala em temperaturas elevadas, aliás esta é uma das razões pela qual no equador os níveis de geopotencial para alcançar por exemplo os 500hPa, são bem mais elevados do que às nossas latitudes.

No entanto já li aqui pelo fórum que por vezes este padrão que acabei de referir acima se altera em casos de depressões térmicas e anticiclones térmicos.

Nessas cartas avalia-se então por um lado a pressão ao nível do mar (de forma a evitar as alterações de pressão, provocadas pelo relevo), mas por outro a altitude da atmosfera para que uma dada pressão seja alcançada (geopotencial), neste caso para uma pressão de 500hPa (corresponde a uma altitude média de 5500m) em que as cores representam (julgo eu) uma altitude em decâmetros(DAM) para a qual corresponde a pressão de 500hPa (geopotencial), em média a altura a que corresponde à pressão atmosférica de 500hpa é 552DAM, depois vai variando conforme a sinóptica e a latitude (ou seja, nem sempre se encontra a pressão de 500 hPa aos 5500m), estes dados são importantes por exemplo para avaliar a severidade de um centro barométrico, ou para as cotas de neve , quanto mais baixo for o geopotencial, mais facilidade terá a cota de descer e de aproximar da superfície a massa de ar gelada.


----------



## Snifa (10 Nov 2017 às 06:55)




----------



## The Weatherman (10 Nov 2017 às 09:12)

Fantástico mas So Far Away


----------



## MipsUc (10 Nov 2017 às 10:03)

Já estou a imaginar o cenário, quando este bloqueio acabar (sim, porque algum dia vai acabar), "abre-se a torneira" e chove tudo em poucos dias. Infelizmente, tem sido assim nos últimos tempos. Passamos do 8 para o 80.


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2017 às 10:08)

Ainda tudo  na ilha da fantasia a mais de 300h.. Quase garantido que o sul e grande parte do Centro vai acabar seco este mês caso fosse como mostra o GFS.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Nov 2017 às 11:16)

Marco pires disse:


> calma, o mês ainda não acabou


O mês não acabou, mas o Outono será seco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Nov 2017 às 11:35)

Bom dia... parece que vamos entrar na reta final de Novembro a ZEROS em todo o território!
Vejo a 2ª quinzena tão balada a ir pró brejo tal como infelizmente já havia comentado aqui no Forum, confesso que não via modelos há uns dias, esperava que talvez assim houvesse alguma novidade, mas não há...
GFS até dia 20 a 0mm!





Este ano o Natal será diferente, não haverá bacalhau para ninguem, ou melhor água para demolhar o dito e as couve vão ter preços astromónicos... razão têm os alemães, a Europa começa nos Pirineus, asqui somos cada vez mais África.

Não tarda o nome do Estado será alterado de Portugal para AAland!


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (10 Nov 2017 às 11:45)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia... parece que vamos entrar na reta final de Novembro a ZEROS em todo o território!
> Vejo a 2ª quinzena tão balada a ir pró brejo tal como infelizmente já havia comentado aqui no Forum, confesso que não via modelos há uns dias, esperava que talvez assim houvesse alguma novidade, mas não há...
> GFS até dia 20 a 0mm!
> 
> ...


Queria eu no meu julgamento de mais um mês seco, estar enganado e, de facto, a segunda quinzena de novembro ser chuvosa. Mas, concordo, não vejo nos modelos razão para euforias. Anticiclone sempre posicionado a favorecer bloqueios com as depressões a flanquearem-nos e a entrarem no Mediterrâneo ocidental. Há muito tempo que a circulação perturbada de oeste está bloqueada às nossas latitudes e, temo, (é apenas uma suspeição, não tem base científica) que só a espaços a vejamos restabelecida.


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Nov 2017 às 11:57)

miguel disse:


> Ainda tudo  na ilha da fantasia a mais de 300h.. Quase garantido que o sul e grande parte do Centro vai acabar seco este mês caso fosse como mostra o GFS.



E o norte? Vai acabar ensopado em água?


----------



## The Weatherman (10 Nov 2017 às 12:07)

Muita água vai cair
muito frio há-de vir
Não vale a pena chorar
muito menos lamentar
o antílope há-de partir
quando menos se esperar


----------



## lserpa (10 Nov 2017 às 12:11)

The Weatherman disse:


> Muita água vai cair
> muito frio há-de vir
> Não vale a pena chorar
> muito menos lamentar
> ...



 e assim começa a letra para o hino deste tópico.



Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Nov 2017 às 12:15)

The Weatherman disse:


> Muita água vai cair
> muito frio há-de vir
> Não vale a pena chorar
> muito menos lamentar
> ...



Amén


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2017 às 12:19)

The Weatherman disse:


> Muita água vai cair
> muito frio há-de vir
> Não vale a pena chorar
> muito menos lamentar
> ...


Temos rima, temos poeta! Falta a chuva ...
Viva !!!!!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (10 Nov 2017 às 12:47)

joselamego disse:


> Temos rima, temos poeta! Falta a chuva ...
> Viva !!!!!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Enfim , sempre isto , nada de chuva , e continuamos na seca grave , o que me só faz lembrar o outono  é as noites frias , esperemos que isto mude .


----------



## jamestorm (10 Nov 2017 às 14:06)

Parece-me é que não vai chover nada...será mais duas semanas em perda. Novembro já foi o grande mês das chuvas aqui em Alenquer (Infelizmente até demais, faz 50 anos do desastre das cheias de 1967), mas hoje em dia estamos com o problema contrario...o rio Alenquer não leva água nenhuma na maior parte do seu curso.


----------



## criz0r (10 Nov 2017 às 14:09)

The Weatherman disse:


> Muita água vai cair
> muito frio há-de vir
> Não vale a pena chorar
> muito menos lamentar
> ...



Fizeste-me lembrar o nosso caríssimo membro @nimboestrato  , ele costumava presentear-nos com uns belos versos mas com muita ena minha já há muito que não o vejo por aqui. E grande poeta é o povo como se costuma dizer  .


----------



## Marco pires (10 Nov 2017 às 14:15)

Davidmpb disse:


> O mês não acabou, mas o Outono será seco.



Infelizmente assim parece que será


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Nov 2017 às 14:30)

Tenho sido um dos pessimistas, mas desta vez estou otimista e confiante numa mudança de padrão a partir de 18\19 de novembro, a ver vamos se tenho razão.


----------



## The Weatherman (10 Nov 2017 às 15:00)

criz0r disse:


> Fizeste-me lembrar o nosso caríssimo membro @nimboestrato  , ele costumava presentear-nos com uns belos versos mas com muita ena minha já há muito que não o vejo por aqui. E grande poeta é o povo como se costuma dizer  .



Sim, já há algum tempo que não se sabe dele. Lia com especial prazer as suas publicações.


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Nov 2017 às 15:52)

_Muita água vai cair
muito frio há-de vir
Não vale a pena chorar
muito menos lamentar
o antílope há-de partir
quando menos se esperar._
Mas é melhor esperar sentado
ou inclusive ficar deitado.
Pois o inverno veio frio
15 dias depois do tórrido estio.
A chuva, essa, do GFS desaparece
E no ECM, o AA é eterno e aquece.

Vá quem se habilita a continuar a Toada do Meteopt


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Nov 2017 às 15:55)

Dias Miguel disse:


> _Muita água vai cair
> muito frio há-de vir
> Não vale a pena chorar
> muito menos lamentar
> ...


Por mais que queirámos
O tempo seco há-de predominar
Por este caminho
Vale mais é emigrar


----------



## Snifa (10 Nov 2017 às 16:02)

Eu proponho uma reza:



GFS nosso que estás nos modelos.

Santificado seja o teu nome.

Venha a nós a depressão.

Seja feita a tua vontade.

Assim no Norte ,como no Centro e Sul.

A chuva nossa de cada dia nos dá hoje.

Perdoa-nos as nossas ofensas.

Assim como nós te perdoamos quando nos tens ofendido.

E não nos deixes cair em pasmaceira.

Mas livra-nos do AA.




E podem acender umas velas:


----------



## The Weatherman (10 Nov 2017 às 16:14)

Será desta que a dorsal vai ceder? A estória continua dentro de momentos...


----------



## António josé Sales (10 Nov 2017 às 16:23)

Lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll 
Vocês são de mais!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2017 às 16:42)

Snifa disse:


> Eu proponho uma reza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente! Vou rezar!


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2017 às 16:45)

criz0r disse:


> Fizeste-me lembrar o nosso caríssimo membro @nimboestrato.



Pensei exatmente no mesmo! 

O nosso colega @vitamos também tinha uma veia poética afinada! Chegou a fazer a adaptação da letra de uma musica dos xutos para a neve, pena que nunca mais consiga encontrar esse post no meio de milhares.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Nov 2017 às 16:54)

pois só mesmo rezando, ao que parece..nos modelos nem nada


----------



## The Weatherman (10 Nov 2017 às 16:57)

Caso para dizer Keep on dreaming little dreamer


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2017 às 17:18)

The Weatherman disse:


> Caso para dizer Keep on dreaming little dreamer


Vamos ver se é desta! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (10 Nov 2017 às 17:21)

Bem, uma autêntica tempestade à moda antiga. É mesmo pena a distância temporal..


----------



## Orion (10 Nov 2017 às 17:22)

Resumindo o ambiente deste fórum...


Faz mal se eu escrever que os cavados podem ir parar à Europa de leste?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Nov 2017 às 17:25)

Oh pá! 
Gostava de ler essa ode à minha tão adorada neve!


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2017 às 18:16)

MSantos disse:


> Pensei exatmente no mesmo!
> 
> O nosso colega @vitamos também tinha uma veia poética afinada! Chegou a fazer a adaptação da letra de uma musica dos xutos para a neve, pena que nunca mais consiga encontrar esse post no meio de milhares.



Isso, foi dos primórdios do fórum



ClaudiaRM disse:


> Oh pá!
> Gostava de ler essa ode à minha tão adorada neve!



Penso, que seja isto: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/suicidios-2007-2008.1722/page-5#post-62566



Já, nessa altura havia suicídios, agora é o drama, o horror e a tragédia.

Quando eu era pequenino
Acabado de nascer
ainda mal abria os olhos
já eram para ver o antílope

A minha veia poética está mesmo desgraçada. 

Na rima mas quando eu nasci era assim, com a grande seca de 1980/81.


----------



## jamestorm (10 Nov 2017 às 19:08)

keep on dreaming...duvido que venha algo com essa força...

Alguem se lembra das constantes tempestades dos Invernos de anos 80 e 90? era puto e lembro-me de que chovia a serio devia ser ai 88 ou 89 qdo houve algumas bastantes serias, com cheias gigantes..


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2017 às 19:11)

jamestorm disse:


> keep on dreaming...duvido que venha algo com essa força...
> 
> Alguem se lembra das constantes tempestades dos Invernos de anos 80 e 90? era puto e lembro-me de que chovia a serio devia ser ai 88 ou 89 qdo houve algumas bastantes serias, com cheias gigantes..


Lembro me eu muito bem....era dias e dias de chuva 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2017 às 19:12)

Já saiu a saída 12 do europeu...não está má ....cá para mim vai ser desta que vamos ter o regresso da chuva 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Nov 2017 às 20:22)

joselamego disse:


> Já saiu a saída 12 do europeu...não está má ....cá para mim vai ser desta que vamos ter o regresso da chuva
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Já gosto mais do aspeto da circulação mas fica-se por aí...chuva de jeito e distribuída é para esquecer


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2017 às 20:23)

c0ldPT disse:


> Já gosto mais do aspeto da circulação mas fica-se por aí...chuva de jeito e distribuída é para esquecer


Pode ser que amanhã o europeu já traga melhor circulação e chuva 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2017 às 20:24)

joselamego disse:


> Já saiu a saída 12 do europeu...não está má ....cá para mim vai ser desta que vamos ter o regresso da chuva
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Foste visitar o vidente de Monchique.  O ECM, mostra precipitação de Leiria para baixo, tendo ali uma mancha a W de Lisboa com 119 mm e na zona de Portimão/Lagos com cerca de 50 mm. 

O GFS nada mostra até às 240 horas. 

Só, o GFS é que não mostra nenhuma precipitação, o canadiano mostra e o Australiano dá mais chuva na minha zona.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (10 Nov 2017 às 20:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Isso, foi dos primórdios do fórum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigada! Muito bom! Nessa altura ainda não andava por cá. Só me registei em Dezembro de 2009, apesar de anteriormente já ler.
A neve é uma paixão antiga minha. Nos primeiros anos de vida, tive muita. Depois, já em Portugal, passou a ser uma raridade. De tal forma que a eternizei, em forma de uma tatuagem de um floco de neve no ombro esquerdo.


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2017 às 20:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Foste visitar o vidente de Monchique.  O ECM, mostra precipitação de Leiria para baixo, tendo ali uma mancha a W de Lisboa com 119 mm e na zona de Portimão/Lagos com cerca de 50 mm.
> 
> O GFS nada mostra até às 240 horas.
> 
> Só, o GFS é que não mostra nenhuma precipitação, o canadiano mostra e o Australiano dá mais chuva na minha zona.


Fui visitar mas não o bruxo ....mas a praia do Alvor, Portimão ...
 
Vamos ter esperança que a chuva regresse a todo o país 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2017 às 20:29)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Obrigada! Muito bom! Nessa altura ainda não andava por cá. Só me registei em Dezembro de 2009, apesar de anteriormente já ler.
> A neve é uma paixão antiga minha. Nos primeiros anos de vida, tive muita. Depois, já em Portugal, passou a ser uma raridade. De tal forma que a eternizei, em forma de uma tatuagem de um floco de neve no ombro esquerdo.


Também adoro a neve, quando vivia em Lamego cheguei a brincar algumas vezes, ir para a rua feito maluco ....    

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2017 às 20:37)

joselamego disse:


> Fui visitar mas não o bruxo ....mas a praia do Alvor, Portimão ...
> 
> Vamos ter esperança que a chuva regresse a todo o país
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Tenho uma amiga de longa data, aí em Monchique, diz que existe aí um vidente em Monchique, ao pé do Intermarché.  Faz um medonho que vês o futuro. 

Eu, já provei uma vez e fiquei impróprio para consumo, aquilo com 2 copitos desses de short's vi logo o futuro e o passado.


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2017 às 20:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tenho uma amiga de longa data, aí em Monchique, diz que existe aí um vidente em Monchique, ao pé do Intermarché.  Faz um medonho que vês o futuro.
> 
> Eu, já provei uma vez e fiquei impróprio para consumo, aquilo com 2 copitos desses de short's vi logo o futuro e o passado.


Eu já bebi um copito de medronho e fique a ver estrelas 
É tiro e queda !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 20:44)

joselamego disse:


> Eu já bebi um copito de medronho e fique a ver estrelas
> É tiro e queda !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Já estou com inveja!


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2017 às 20:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já estou com inveja!


Ficavas KO ...acredita e não pode ser bebido quente ...disseram me logo ...


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 20:48)

joselamego disse:


> Ficavas KO ...acredita e não pode ser bebido quente ...disseram me logo ...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Bebia só um copito...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2017 às 20:52)

joselamego disse:


> Ficavas KO ...acredita e não pode ser bebido quente ...disseram me logo ...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Mata o bicho todo por dentro. Deve arrebentar é com o balão da GNR.


----------



## joselamego (10 Nov 2017 às 20:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mata o bicho todo por dentro. Deve arrebentar é com o balão da GNR.


ahhhhhh


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Nov 2017 às 20:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mata o bicho todo por dentro. Deve arrebentar é com o balão da GNR.


Isso dá anos de vida, não duvides. Não à vírus ou bactéria que resista... o pior são as células hepáticas, mas se não se exagerar...


----------



## Marco pires (10 Nov 2017 às 21:35)

até à próxima terça-feira o IPMA não manifesta qualquer alteração no estado do tempo, creio que é o aceitável em termos temporais para uma previsão fiável, daí para a frente apenas são tendências, mas esperamos que elas se concretizem


----------



## remember (10 Nov 2017 às 23:15)

Mr. Neves disse:


> *Não sou a pessoa mais entendida, pelo que agradeço que me corrijam eventuais erros ou que acrescentem informação mais conveniente.*
> 
> Por norma as depressões (zonas de baixa pressão atmosférica) possuem geopotenciais menores (por isso cores mais frias de acordo com essas cartas) e os anticiclones (zonas de alta pressão) possuem geopotenciais maiores.* Não sei ao certo quais são as razões para que ocorra sempre este comportamento*, porém sei que a temperatura tem bastante peso, e que por norma quanto mais baixo for o geopotencial, mais baixa é a temperatura o que provoca um estreitamento da espessura de uma dada área da atmosfera, e consequentemente baixa também a altura necessária para obter uma dada pressão. O inverso se passa quando se fala em temperaturas elevadas, aliás esta é uma das razões pela qual no equador os níveis de geopotencial para alcançar por exemplo os 500hPa, são bem mais elevados do que às nossas latitudes.
> 
> ...



Obrigado Mr. Neves, mais uma vez a tua ajuda foi preciosa!


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Nov 2017 às 23:26)

Os modelos faz lembrar a entrada de mais canais na TDT, é sempre a adiar 

O ECM nao tem nada até dia 20, o GFS tb nao. Só veem algo acima das 240h, ou seja nem vale a pena falar sobre isso...


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Nov 2017 às 23:54)

remember disse:


> Obrigado Mr. Neves, mais uma vez a tua ajuda foi preciosa!



Não tens de quê. Na verdade os meus conhecimentos são ainda muito básicos e baseados sobretudo no que fui aprendendo aqui pelo fórum, pelo que gostaria igualmente que alguém com mais experiência complementasse a resposta à questão colocada.


----------



## Teya (11 Nov 2017 às 01:03)

joselamego disse:


> Ficavas KO ...acredita e não pode ser bebido quente ...disseram me logo ...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Poder, pode...medronho quente ou acabado de fazer parece água, o problema é depois!  (Saudades)


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2017 às 01:57)

Teya disse:


> Poder, pode...medronho quente ou acabado de fazer parece água, o problema é depois!  (Saudades)


Sim, sim, depois nem me levantava ...


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2017 às 03:22)




----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2017 às 03:34)




----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Nov 2017 às 09:36)

Pode ser que seja desta, o ecm prevê uma mudança para o próximo fim de semana a 168 h , esperemos que se concretize .


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Nov 2017 às 10:43)

Esperemos mesmo que a dita mudança surja de uma vez por todas.
Já chega de miragens...


----------



## Snifa (11 Nov 2017 às 10:46)

Orion disse:


> Faz mal se eu escrever que os cavados podem ir parar à Europa de leste?



Pois...


----------



## jamestorm (11 Nov 2017 às 10:55)

Anticiclone ...isso sim é o garantido. Hoje vou ter que regar...está tudo seco novamente.


----------



## Agreste (11 Nov 2017 às 10:59)

os modelos têm estado constantes... um bloqueio anticiciclónico bastante potente em latitudes altas e uma circulação de depressões à nossa latitude.

Parece vir a iniciar-se um período chuvoso daqueles que duram vários dias ou semanas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2017 às 11:04)

jamestorm disse:


> Anticiclone ...isso sim é o garantido. Hoje vou ter que regar...está tudo seco novamente.


Não tiveste nevoeiro? Ficou tudo bem molhado!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Nov 2017 às 11:04)

Agreste disse:


> os modelos têm estado constantes... um bloqueio anticiciclónico bastante potente em latitudes altas e uma circulação de depressões à nossa latitude.
> 
> Parece vir a iniciar-se um período chuvoso daqueles que duram vários dias ou semanas.



Deus te oiça  , já era ara vermos campos verdejantes , mas não , pelo menos já notei alguma verdura .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Nov 2017 às 11:05)

jamestorm disse:


> Anticiclone ...isso sim é o garantido. Hoje vou ter que regar...está tudo seco novamente.



Eu tenho poupado o máximo possível de água , mas tenho de regar novamente hoje , já chega de seca , queremos de chuva , isto já é demais .


----------



## The Weatherman (11 Nov 2017 às 11:36)

Snifa disse:


> Pois...



Ainda tem margem para retroceder...


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Nov 2017 às 11:39)

Já começam os ataques de bipolaridade do GFS


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Nov 2017 às 12:29)

O GFS já só ve AA.
O ECM vamos esperar para ver as proximas.
O GEM tb só ve AA.
Temo que vamos ficar na mesma


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (11 Nov 2017 às 12:39)

Meteofan disse:


> O GFS já só ve AA.
> O ECM vamos esperar para ver as proximas.
> O GEM tb só ve AA.
> Temo que vamos ficar na mesma



Realmente é o pior ano , só "AA" desde a primavera , já tivemos um verão quente , depois ainda temos um outono seco e algo normal a quente a nível de temperatura .


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2017 às 12:53)

A NAO negativa desde do Algarve à Grécia.  Como eu amo o GFS.  








ECM bombástico, quase 100 mm para o Algarve. 

Australiano também interessante, com bastante precipitação, idêntico ao ECM.


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Nov 2017 às 15:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tenho uma amiga de longa data, aí em Monchique, diz que existe aí um vidente em Monchique, ao pé do Intermarché. Faz um medonho que vês o futuro.
> 
> Eu, já provei uma vez e fiquei impróprio para consumo, aquilo com 2 copitos desses de short's vi logo o futuro e o passado.





joselamego disse:


> Eu já bebi um copito de medronho e fique a ver estrelas
> É tiro e queda !



Bom, isto está pior do que eu pensava. No Algarve, a malta já se mete no licor de Medronho para esquecer o Antílope 
@joselamego eu bem te disse que, em Monchique, ias ter medronho para não te levantares da cadeira 
Falando nisso, amanhã vou tentar arranjas umas horitas para ir buscar uns medronhos e uns marmelos para fazer licor. Dentro de uns meses, quando estivermos todos à lareira fartos da chuva, mando-vos po mensagem no fórum 

Quanto à chuva, vou esperar sentado para não me cansar


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2017 às 16:44)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Bom, isto está pior do que eu pensava. No Algarve, a malta já se mete no licor de Medronho para esquecer o Antílope
> @joselamego eu bem te disse que, em Monchique, ias ter medronho para não te levantares da cadeira
> Falando nisso, amanhã vou tentar arranjas umas horitas para ir buscar uns medronhos e uns marmelos para fazer licor. Dentro de uns meses, quando estivermos todos à lareira fartos da chuva, mando-vos po mensagem no fórum
> 
> Quanto à chuva, vou esperar sentado para não me cansar


Dias Miguel, o medronho ajuda a curar os males do antílope e ao menos molhamos a garganta ... 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2017 às 16:47)

Está quase a sair do forno a saída 12 do GFS ...
Vamos ver o que vai dar! 
Mais logo o europeu 
Estou a fazer magia para que o antílope fique bêbado e adormeça longos meses ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Nov 2017 às 17:00)

joselamego disse:


> Está quase a sair do forno a saída 12 do GFS ...
> Vamos ver o que vai dar!
> Mais logo o europeu
> Estou a fazer magia para que o antílope fique bêbado e adormeça longos meses ....
> ...



Pelo que vejo, o GFS continua viciado no AA...


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2017 às 17:01)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Pelo que vejo, o GFS continua viciado no AA...


Dia 20 está prever já alguma chuva e o AA afasta se um pouco, segundo vejo na saída 12. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2017 às 17:03)

Parabéns ali ao @CarlosCS, o membro 6000 do fórum.

---

Novamente, quando se está a fazer previsões a essa distância, a incerteza e as surpresas (des)agradáveis são inevitáveis. Não se fiem só nas saídas operacionais.

O ECM até está bastante simpático, mais que o GFS 6z.


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2017 às 17:04)

Orion disse:


> Parabéns ali ao @CarlosCS, o membro 6000 do fórum.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...


Verdade o Europeu ECM está melhor !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2017 às 17:17)

Vejam lá a chuva prevista pelo GFS 00z entre o dia 18 e 25. Eu não me queixo  Mas isto não é do agrado de todos.






Como tenho escrito nos últimos 3 dias, com alguma sorte aparece alguma perturbação a oeste da PI. Mas isto está longe de ser uma certeza.


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2017 às 17:21)

Orion disse:


> Vejam lá a chuva prevista pelo GFS 00z entre o dia 18 e 25. Eu não me queixo  Mas isto não é do agrado de todos.



Isto é a saída operacional. O _ensemble_ não é melhor. Probabilidade de chuva >25 mms entre os dias 18 e 25.






Mudança de padrão? Mais ou menos.

Depende de muita coisa. Localização das perturbações, tipo de precipitação...


----------



## Agreste (11 Nov 2017 às 18:57)

Vamos receber uma circulação de oeste intensa na 3ª semana de novembro... isso é mais ou menos garantido. 
Vai recomeçar a chover, faltará ver a intensidade e o prolongamento desta situação. Eu penso que será uma situação para vários dias de chuva, provavelmente por algumas semanas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Nov 2017 às 18:57)

ECM com AA... Sempre a mudar...
Enfim, penso que o AA nao quebra ate ao fim do mes.


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Nov 2017 às 19:07)

Meteofan disse:


> ECM com AA... Sempre a mudar...
> Enfim, penso que o AA nao quebra ate ao fim do mes.



Não nos podemos fiar só numa saída temos que ir acompanhando as próximas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Nov 2017 às 19:10)

António josé Sales disse:


> Não nos podemos fiar só numa saída temos que ir acompanhando as próximas.


Pois mas o ECM tem 2 saidas com AA, uma com depressao, O GFS tb já começa a meter AA...
Cheira-me que não vai mudar ainda


----------



## Agreste (11 Nov 2017 às 19:10)

sendo novembro e um bloqueio mesmo a sério... a ver se não temos nenhuma surpresa do tipo xynthia ou algum gong.


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Nov 2017 às 19:13)

Meteofan disse:


> Pois mas o ECM tem 2 saidas com AA, uma com depressao, O GFS tb já começa a meter AA...
> Cheira-me que não vai mudar ainda


O gfs melhorou na última saída e o Gem também temos que aguardar pelas próximas saídas.


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2017 às 19:19)

O que vejo nos 3 principais modelos, para já, é chuva no próximo fim semana ! Vamos acompanhando !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (11 Nov 2017 às 19:37)

O IPMA dá para quarta feira alguma neblusidade


Agreste disse:


> Vamos receber uma circulação de oeste intensa na 3ª semana de novembro... isso é mais ou menos garantido.
> Vai recomeçar a chover, faltará ver a intensidade e o prolongamento desta situação. Eu penso que será uma situação para vários dias de chuva, provavelmente por algumas semanas.




deus te oiça, espero estares 100% correcto nessa afirmação


----------



## Agreste (11 Nov 2017 às 19:43)

deus não... as probabilidades e a matemática. 

a média de saídas dá pressões elevadas, acima de 1030 por vários dias na zona da gronelândia. Isso só pode significar o desaparecimento do anticiclone dos açores e uma circulação forte de oeste... a passagem de sucessivos sistemas frontais uns mais ativos que outros. Será uma situação duradoura, de vários dias.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2017 às 20:30)

Se querem ver, chuva a potes e canoas, apanhem um avião rumo à Grécia e depois sigam para a zona de Veria e Katarini e podem assistir a um evento fantástico entre 400 a 500 mm numa semana.


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Nov 2017 às 23:35)

Finalmente consenso entre ECM e GFS, estão os dois com AA...
Enfim, pessoal, preparem mais um carregamento de cAAlmex


----------



## joselamego (11 Nov 2017 às 23:37)

Meteofan disse:


> Finalmente consenso entre ECM e GFS, estão os dois com AA...
> Enfim, pessoal, preparem mais um carregamento de cAAlmex


Amanhã as saídas 0, irá ser consenso os dois com o antílope a fugir daqui e a vir chuva ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (11 Nov 2017 às 23:47)

_Gentxi_ de pouca fé.

Traduzindo isto...






... fica em algo como isto (ignorar a hora):






O GFS é menos simpático mas ignoro-o porque até é a saída das 18z que se está a falar.

Acumulado entre as 12z do dia 18 e as 12z do dia 25. Esta saída tirou quase a precipitação toda comparando com a das 00z.






Novamente, a esta distância temporal o _ensemble_ tem mais valor. A saída operacional é apenas mais uma bastante volátil.

Relembro que nunca escrevi que a futura chuva será abundante mas sim eventualmente generalizada. É bem provável que a perturbação não tenha muita intensidade em PT continental.


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Nov 2017 às 23:47)

Atenção que a saída das 18z do gfs não é nada credível amanha logo vemos como é que isto evolui.


----------



## Gongas (12 Nov 2017 às 00:58)

Esta foi uma das questões analisadas na reunião desta segunda feira da Comissão Permanente de Prevenção, Monitorização e Acompanhamento dos Efeitos da Seca, encontro onde ficou claro que segundo as previsões científicas "tudo aponta para que a tendência deste mês de outubro, de menos precipitação e temperaturas mais elevadas que os valores médios,* se prolongará para novembro e dezembro*", adiantou ao DN, o secretário de Estado do Ambiente, Carlos Martins.
Fonte DN

A tendência é para pouca chuva. A seca irá continuar...


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2017 às 02:54)

Para o ano a temporada de furacões começa cedo


----------



## Zulo (12 Nov 2017 às 03:49)

Daqui a 10 anos começa em Fevereiro


----------



## jonas (12 Nov 2017 às 08:38)

O GFS mostra alguma chuva a mais de 200h.
E parece que o ECM esta a segui-lo:






Enviado do meu ASUS_X00BD através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (12 Nov 2017 às 10:32)

MOG! E não é que continua igual! 






Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (12 Nov 2017 às 10:59)

Nada má esta saída do GFS, mas ainda a uma eternidade, a ver se isto muda definitivamente depois do meio do mês:


----------



## The Weatherman (12 Nov 2017 às 12:56)

Snifa disse:


> Nada má esta saída do GFS, mas ainda a uma eternidade, a ver se isto muda definitivamente depois do meio do mês:


Os modelos insistem. Existe uma tendência o que já não é mau. No entanto não podemos esquecer que os modelos utilizam entre outras variáveis dados estatísticos que estão a ficar desfasados com a realidade atual.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Nov 2017 às 13:04)

e nada, continuamos a zeros. Chuva ainda é uma miragem, cá pra mim só depois de Janeiro vai realmente começar a chover bem. Tenho esse feeling desde o inicio da época..vale o que vale.


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Nov 2017 às 13:10)

Os modelos insistirem numa mudança é bom sinal no entanto ainda é cedo para festejar temos que aguardar mais alguns dias para termos certezas.


----------



## AMFC (12 Nov 2017 às 13:12)

Como a memoria nos atraicoa facilmente peco aos mais entendidos na materia se alguma vez tivemos uma Seca Tao prolongada e sobretudo Tao generalizada? Obrigado


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 14:16)

AMFC disse:


> Como a memoria nos atraicoa facilmente peco aos mais entendidos na materia se alguma vez tivemos uma Seca Tao prolongada e sobretudo Tao generalizada? Obrigado


As notícias dizem que está é a maior seca à 90 anos...


----------



## jamestorm (12 Nov 2017 às 14:25)

Desde que ha registos sérios é a maior seca esta, segundo o que nos dizem os entendidos...que eu não sou um deles.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Nov 2017 às 14:37)

jamestorm disse:


> Desde que ha registos sérios é a maior seca esta, segundo o que nos dizem os entendidos...que eu não sou um deles.



E é a pior seca , já é pior que a de 2005 , conseguimos ficar pior que 2005 , que tristeza .


----------



## cepp1 (12 Nov 2017 às 15:43)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> E é a pior seca , já é pior que a de 2005 , conseguimos ficar pior que 2005 , que tristeza .



mas em 2005 a chuva não foi em menor quantidade? Eu no outono/inverno de 2004/2005 em coimbra lembro me que choveu bem uma semana em Outubro e depois só caiu meia dúzia de pingos em Janeiro. Muito pior que agora


----------



## AnDré (12 Nov 2017 às 15:57)

AMFC disse:


> Como a memoria nos atraicoa facilmente peco aos mais entendidos na materia se alguma vez tivemos uma Seca Tao prolongada e sobretudo Tao generalizada? Obrigado



A seca mais prolongada que tivemos foi a de 2004/2005. A precipitação acumulada nesse ano hidrológico foi a mais baixa desde que se fazem registos.
A diferença foi que o mês de Outubro de 2005 foi chuvoso a extremamente chuvoso, acabando com a seca severa e extrema, e este Outubro de 2017 foi extremamente seco.

O ano civil de 2005 foi o mais seco desde 1931. Mas 2017 vai num _óptimo_ caminho para destornar 2005.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Nov 2017 às 16:09)

O que me salta à vista nesses dados é que a grande maioria das secas severas se situam nos anos 2000's...e com pouco intervalo de tempo entre elas...Incrível. 




AnDré disse:


> A seca mais prolongada que tivemos foi a de 2004/2005. A precipitação acumulada nesse ano hidrológico foi a mais baixa desde que se fazem registos.
> A diferença foi que o mês de Outubro de 2005 foi chuvoso a extremamente chuvoso, acabando com a seca severa e extrema, e este Outubro de 2017 foi extremamente seco.
> 
> O ano civil de 2005 foi o mais seco desde 1931. Mas 2017 vai num _óptimo_ caminho para destornar 2005.


----------



## david 6 (12 Nov 2017 às 16:21)

resumindo:


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2017 às 16:33)

A saída operacional agora refletiu o _ensemble_ mas na próxima saída pode não ser o caso.

De qualquer das formas, tudo igual.






Pelo GFS a perturbação fica mais a noroeste da PI. Não é grande coisa.






Resta ver se isto é continuamente adiado ou nem vai existir de todo.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Nov 2017 às 17:09)

cepp1 disse:


> mas em 2005 a chuva não foi em menor quantidade? Eu no outono/inverno de 2004/2005 em coimbra lembro me que choveu bem uma semana em Outubro e depois só caiu meia dúzia de pingos em Janeiro. Muito pior que agora



Já falta pouco para ser pior que a seca de 2005 , quando chove é só 2/3 dias , isso não é nada , este outono já vai ser mais seco que o normal , precisamos de um dezembro/janeiro/fevereiro bem chuvosos e mesmo assim não chega , precisamos ter meses com chuva acima a média .


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Nov 2017 às 17:45)

Bem os modelos estao um confusao...

E a minha cabeça tambem... 
Tenho consulta amanha no IPO e estou com muito medo que o meu cancro tenha regressado apesar de os medicos dizerem que a probabilidade disso acontecer é menos de 1%

Apalpei um nodulo no pescoço\clavicula que pelo que vi na net indica cancro na zona do abdómen 

Ah desculpem este off-topic, estou muito nervoso.


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2017 às 17:47)

Meteofan disse:


> Bem os modelos estao um confusao...
> 
> E a minha cabeça tambem...
> Tenho consulta amanha no IPO e estou com muito medo que o meu cancro tenha regressado apesar de os medicos dizerem que a probabilidade disso acontecer é menos de 1%
> ...


Meteofan , calma 
Não entres em desespero....primeiro aguarda pela consulta de amanhã com fé e força! Abraço forte e solidário ... Pensamento positivo ...
Estaremos contigo , para que tudo corra bem! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Nov 2017 às 17:51)

Meteofan disse:


> Bem os modelos estao um confusao...
> 
> E a minha cabeça tambem...
> Tenho consulta amanha no IPO e estou com muito medo que o meu cancro tenha regressado apesar de os medicos dizerem que a probabilidade disso acontecer é menos de 1%
> ...


Caro amigo a internet é um dos piores inimigos que podes ter nestas situações!!!
Deixa pf de ver essas cenas na net!
Muito força e coragem pensamento positivo!! Um forte abraço!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Nov 2017 às 18:04)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Caro amigo a internet é um dos piores inimigos que podes ter nestas situações!!!
> Deixa pf de ver essas cenas na net!
> Muito força e coragem pensamento positivo!! Um forte abraço!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Estas são as minhas palavras! Um forte abraço e força!


----------



## jonas (12 Nov 2017 às 18:10)

Meteofan disse:


> Bem os modelos estao um confusao...
> 
> E a minha cabeça tambem...
> Tenho consulta amanha no IPO e estou com muito medo que o meu cancro tenha regressado apesar de os medicos dizerem que a probabilidade disso acontecer é menos de 1%
> ...


Força!
Esperemos que nao passe de uma suspeita.


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Nov 2017 às 18:13)

Meteofan disse:


> Bem os modelos estao um confusao...
> 
> E a minha cabeça tambem...
> Tenho consulta amanha no IPO e estou com muito medo que o meu cancro tenha regressado apesar de os medicos dizerem que a probabilidade disso acontecer é menos de 1%
> ...



A última coisa que devias ligar neste momento era aos modelos, em primeiro lugar a saúde! Tens o meu apoio, espero que tudo corra bem e esse nódulo não signifique nada grave. Força


----------



## jamestorm (12 Nov 2017 às 18:31)

Tirar duvidas de saúde na internet só dá maus resultados, @Meteofan aguarda pela consulta e com certeza que está tudo bem. 
Pensamento positivo!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Nov 2017 às 18:43)

Meteofan disse:


> Bem os modelos estao um confusao...
> 
> E a minha cabeça tambem...
> Tenho consulta amanha no IPO e estou com muito medo que o meu cancro tenha regressado apesar de os medicos dizerem que a probabilidade disso acontecer é menos de 1%
> ...



Vai tudo correr bem , um abraço forte e coragem , enfrenta qualquer desafio sem medo , espero que não seja nada .


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Nov 2017 às 18:45)

Meteofan disse:


> Bem os modelos estao um confusao...
> 
> E a minha cabeça tambem...
> Tenho consulta amanha no IPO e estou com muito medo que o meu cancro tenha regressado apesar de os medicos dizerem que a probabilidade disso acontecer é menos de 1%
> ...



Vai tudo correr bem, um grande abraço força!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Nov 2017 às 18:55)

O ecm voltou a retirar a precipitação no entanto é normal tendo em conta a distância temporal.


----------



## Marco pires (12 Nov 2017 às 19:57)

Meteofan disse:


> Bem os modelos estao um confusao...
> 
> E a minha cabeça tambem...
> Tenho consulta amanha no IPO e estou com muito medo que o meu cancro tenha regressado apesar de os medicos dizerem que a probabilidade disso acontecer é menos de 1%
> ...




amigo, o autodiagnóstico é a pior coisa que se pode fazer, à uns anos mentalizei-me que tinha algo relacionado com essa doença horrível que é o cancro, em virtude disso consultei na internet tudo e mais alguma coisa e era uma tragédia, quanto mais lia mais desesperado ficava, alem de que me convencia cada vez mais que de facto tinha algo.
acabei por ganhar coragem e fui ao médico, depois de fazer mil e um exames alguns inclusive a meu pedido mesmo que o médico me tenha dito que nada indicava que tivesse algo, cheguei à conclusão que era tudo da minha cabeça e de tudo o que tinha lido e consultado na internet.
a partir do momento que vi que estava tudo ok a minha cabeça deixou logo de pensar em tudo aquilo, era um circulo vicioso desde manhã até à noite e nada me tirava da cabeça que tinha algo, até ver que de facto não tinha.
por isso o que te digo é que nunca cometas o erro do autodiagnóstico, vai com calma e tranquilidade fazer o que tens a fazer junto do médico, fazer os exames que te indicar sempre com o pensamento positivo, e se for caso disso desligares o computador e nem lhe tocares até teres os resultados que certamente vão conter boas noticias.
por isso muita força, cabeça fria e nada de sofrer por antecipação, tudo vai correr bem e nada se passa amigo


----------



## Zulo (12 Nov 2017 às 20:02)

Marco pires disse:


> amigo, o autodiagnóstico é a pior coisa que se pode fazer, à uns anos mentalizei-me que tinha algo relacionado com essa doença horrível que é o cancro, em virtude disso consultei na internet tudo e mais alguma coisa e era uma tragédia, quanto mais lia mais desesperado ficava, alem de que me convencia cada vez mais que de facto tinha algo.
> acabei por ganhar coragem e fui ao médico, depois de fazer mil e um exames alguns inclusive a meu pedido mesmo que o médico me tenha dito que nada indicava que tivesse algo, cheguei à conclusão que era tudo da minha cabeça e de tudo o que tinha lido e consultado na internet.
> a partir do momento que vi que estava tudo ok a minha cabeça deixou logo de pensar em tudo aquilo, era um circulo vicioso desde manhã até à noite e nada me tirava da cabeça que tinha algo, até ver que de facto não tinha.
> por isso o que te digo é que nunca cometas o erro do autodiagnóstico, vai com calma e tranquilidade fazer o que tens a fazer junto do médico, fazer os exames que te indicar sempre com o pensamento positivo, e se for caso disso desligares o computador e nem lhe tocares até teres os resultados que certamente vão conter boas noticias.
> por isso muita força, cabeça fria e nada de sofrer por antecipação, tudo vai correr bem e nada se passa amigo


A minha esposa foi o contrário. 2 "especialistas" diziam que não era nada. Ela insistiu e a tempo, à 3ª lá encontrou e conseguiu curar a 100%. Há casos e casos


----------



## David sf (12 Nov 2017 às 20:05)

jamestorm disse:


> O que me salta à vista nesses dados é que a grande maioria das secas severas se situam nos anos 2000's...e com pouco intervalo de tempo entre elas...Incrível.



O gráfico inclui a seca histórica (1944/45) como referência e todas as secas após o ano 2000, está explicito na legenda. Todas as outras secas, que as houve e em grande quantidade, foram omitidas.



Orion disse:


> A saída operacional agora refletiu o _ensemble_ mas na próxima saída pode não ser o caso.
> 
> De qualquer das formas, tudo igual.
> 
> ...



Olhar apenas para a anomalia vale pouco, e nem faz muito sentido havendo disponíveis as médias absolutas do ensemble. Esta é a carta da média de geopotencial do ensemble do ECMWF:






Ou seja, nada de extraordinário.

Isto é a média do GEFS:






Também nada de extraordinário, mas um pouco melhor. Uma ligeira anomalia negativa de z500 a Noroeste vale mais do que a Sudoeste, uma vez que a normalidade é haver depressão a Norte e anticiclone a Sul.

De resto, o que vão indicando os ensembles dos vários modelos é que é pouco provável que se estabeleça um padrão chuvoso nos próximos 15 dias (o que não invalida que ocorra um ou outro dia de chuva). E a haver alguma coisa de extraordinário virá de Norte/Nordeste e não do Atlântico. Está difícil cumprir-se o prometido bloqueio na Gronelândia (o ano passado esteve sempre a aparecer a longo prazo e nunca aconteceu) e parece que o padrão que dominará a segunda metade de novembro será o de dorsal atlântica, com o bloqueio demasiado a Este para nos ser muito favorável.


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2017 às 20:13)

David sf disse:


> Olhar apenas para a anomalia vale pouco, e nem faz muito sentido havendo disponíveis as médias absolutas do ensemble.





David sf disse:


> Ou seja, nada de extraordinário.



Método diferente, mesmo resultado  Acho que a última frase resume bem o cenário.

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2017.9118/page-309#post-635334



David sf disse:


> Uma ligeira anomalia negativa de z500 a Noroeste vale mais do que a Sudoeste, uma vez que a normalidade é haver depressão a Norte e anticiclone a Sul.



Anomalia a sudoeste, mesmo uma depressão de fraca intensidade, provavelmente será mais favorável para o sul do país.

Com anomalia a noroeste ou norte ainda acabas com entradas atlânticas que podem ser pouco relevantes para muito local.

É o meu raciocínio. Em que discordas?


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Nov 2017 às 20:42)

Orion disse:


> Método diferente, mesmo resultado  Acho que a última frase resume bem o cenário.
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2017.9118/page-309#post-635334
> 
> ...



Anomalias a NW, só favorece o Norte e Centro e o Sul fica a passar o padeiro.  Só, quando as depressões descem em latitude é que o Sul é mais beneficiado e quando o triângulo AçoresMadeiraContinente.

Se viesse um Inverno igual ao do ano passado, por mim, era espectacular, tive tudo um pouco, chuva forte, trovoada, neve, frio.


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2017 às 20:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Anomalias a NW, só favorece o Norte e Centro e o Sul fica a passar o padeiro.  Só, quando as depressões descem em latitude é que o Sul é mais beneficiado e quando o triângulo AçoresMadeiraContinente.
> 
> Se viesse um Inverno igual ao do ano passado, por mim, era espectacular, tive tudo um pouco, chuva forte, trovoada, neve, frio.


Até eu teria neve aqui em Monchique! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (12 Nov 2017 às 20:51)

Claro que já houve muitas secas, mas estas de 2000 são muito mais frequentes e ate mais severas que a própria seca histórica usada como referencia.



David sf disse:


> O gráfico inclui a seca histórica (1944/45) como referência e todas as secas após o ano 2000, está explicito na legenda. Todas as outras secas, que as houve e em grande quantidade, foram omitidas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2017 às 21:19)

Não me parece que haja só um vórtice.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Nov 2017 às 22:12)

Meteofan disse:


> Bem os modelos estao um confusao...
> 
> E a minha cabeça tambem...
> Tenho consulta amanha no IPO e estou com muito medo que o meu cancro tenha regressado apesar de os medicos dizerem que a probabilidade disso acontecer é menos de 1%
> ...



Calma! Eu sei que é mais fácil dizer que fazer, mas calma. Basta uma pequena infecção, uma constipação, qualquer coisa para fazer aumentar um gânglio. O Google não é bom a diagnosticar. É quase irresistível usar mas não é aconselhável. Em tempos, por causa de um nódulo na axila, usei o Goggle e auto-diagnostiquei-me um linfoma. Fiquei duas semanas em casa a pensar se ia ao médico ou não, a tentar decidir que queria ouvir se tinha cancro ou se ignorava. Lá marquei consulta e o médico perguntou se usava anti-transpirante. Disse que sim e ele recomendou que deixasse de usar. Sela os poros e impede a transpiração, o que por sua vez pode causar a acumulação de coisas que deviam ser secretadas. Resumindo, deixei de usar e passou. Pode ser qualquer coisa e inclusivamente não ser nada. Calma e boa sorte. Se bem me lembro és muito jovem e isso é um aspecto fundamental.


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Nov 2017 às 22:16)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Calma! Eu sei que é mais fácil dizer que fazer, mas calma. Basta uma pequena infecção, uma constipação, qualquer coisa para fazer aumentar um gânglio. O Google não é bom a diagnosticar. É quase irresistível usar mas não é aconselhável. Em tempos, por causa de um nódulo na axila, usei o Goggle e auto-diagnostiquei-me um linfoma. Fiquei duas semanas em casa a pensar se ia ao médico ou não, a tentar decidir que queria ouvir se tinha cancro ou se ignorava. Lá marquei consulta e o médico perguntou se usava anti-transpirante. Disse que sim e ele recomendou que deixasse de usar. Sela os poros e impede a transpiração, o que por sua vez pode causar a acumulação de coisas que deviam ser secretadas. Resumindo, deixei de usar e passou. Pode ser qualquer coisa e inclusivamente não ser nada. Calma e boa sorte. Se bem me lembro és muito jovem e isso é um aspecto fundamental.



Sim mas já tive cancro. Tenho 21.


----------



## joselamego (12 Nov 2017 às 22:19)

Meteofan disse:


> Sim mas já tive cancro. Tenho 21.


Pensamento positivo amigo! 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (12 Nov 2017 às 22:29)

Meteofan disse:


> Sim mas já tive cancro. Tenho 21.



Eu sei que sim. Daí a preocupação acrescida. Eu, felizmente, nunca tive mas tenho na família um grande historial de cancro. Ou seja, quando há algum sintoma (em mim ou nos outros) que é indiferente à maioria das pessoas, a minha mente viaja logo. Uma dor de cabeça, uma dor de estômago, uma mancha na pele, para mim nunca são só isso até prova em contrário. Ironicamente, não sou muito chegada a ir ao médico. Por causa do meu histórico familiar, o médico disse-me que todos os exames de despiste que as pessoas comuns devem iniciar entre os 45 e os 50, eu devia começar aos 35. Vou nos 38 e ainda não fiz nenhum.
És muito jovem. O mais provável é que não seja nada relacionado com a questão anterior. Mas ainda que seja alguma coisa mais chata, estás sob vigilância e acompanhamento. Com isso, a idade tão fresca, e a ciência, vai correr tudo bem. Como disse, gânglios aumentados são uma coisa muito comum. Pode ser qualquer coisa ou nada, como no meu caso. A minha afilhada foi operada a um quando tinha 6 anos. Não era nada de importante mas a pediatra disse que se não o tirasse, cada vez que se constipasse, tivesse gripe ou qualquer infecção sem importância ele ia aumentar. Tirou e nunca mais. Boa sorte e um abraço solidário.


----------



## Intruso (12 Nov 2017 às 22:58)

Meteofan disse:


> Sim mas já tive cancro. Tenho 21.


Vai tudo correr bem! Pensamento positivo, não vai ser nada!


----------



## Orion (12 Nov 2017 às 23:58)




----------



## Devas (13 Nov 2017 às 00:13)

Meteofan disse:


> Bem os modelos estao um confusao...
> 
> E a minha cabeça tambem...
> Tenho consulta amanha no IPO e estou com muito medo que o meu cancro tenha regressado apesar de os medicos dizerem que a probabilidade disso acontecer é menos de 1%
> ...



Meteofan não stresses por antecipação... eu sei que falar é fácil mas não stressar não é nada fácil. Tem calma, vai correr tudo bem. Os médicos com os dados todos e exames é que sabem o que se passa. Não ligues ao que leste na net... andar a ver coisas na net sobre saúde e autodiagnosticar não é bom e leva a interpretações erradas. Abraço e pensamento positivo


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Nov 2017 às 00:40)

Orion disse:


>



Mais rápido me sai o Euromilhões.


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2017 às 08:49)

Bom dia ,
3 boas saídas dos 3 principais modelos , GEM, GFS e ECM
Vamos ver os próximos dias e horas , mas penso que poderemos ter regresso da chuva a partir do dia 21/22 novembro e possível mudança de padrão ... 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## The Weatherman (13 Nov 2017 às 10:23)

A dorsal resiste à potencial depressão de oeste ... será que ainda não é desta?
Tudo adiado novamente para o 2º painel do gfs. E que segundo painel.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2017 às 10:48)

Possível ciclogénese explosiva?


----------



## The Weatherman (13 Nov 2017 às 10:51)

Snifa disse:


> Possível ciclogénese explosiva?



A esta distância seria mais fácil acertar no euromilhões e na lotaria ao mesmo tempo. No entanto a tendência para mudança de padrão está lá sempre com o AA por perto.


----------



## VimDePantufas (13 Nov 2017 às 10:59)

Bom, tudo indica que teremos uma mudança de padrão.
Ao que tudo indica (até agora) o AA debelita-se e o A da Gronelândia reforça-se, o que nos poderá alegrar


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Nov 2017 às 11:19)

É impressão minha ou o GFS anda a tomar também CalmexAA com abundância?? Finalmente uma run com alteração de padrão e precipitação antes das 240h. Mas também depois é o regabofe


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2017 às 11:26)

8 ou 80... ele não tomou calmex andou foi na passa!


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Nov 2017 às 11:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> 8 ou 80... ele não tomou calmex andou foi na passa!



Ou nos copos de aguardente de medronho do tal bruxo em Monchique  Os efeitos secundários do S. Martinho


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2017 às 11:33)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Ou nos copos de aguardente de medronho do tal bruxo em Monchique  Os efeitos secundários do S. Martinho


É de longe preferível!


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2017 às 11:35)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Ou nos copos de aguardente de medronho do tal bruxo em Monchique  Os efeitos secundários do S. Martinho


Bruxo ou medronho , prefiro chuva, rain. 
Venha ela, que haja mudança de padrão e o Antílope vá dormir !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (13 Nov 2017 às 13:03)

alegra-me as boas novas ahaha   mas tem que se concretizar, só qdo isso passar para as 96h ou 72h é q acredito....


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Nov 2017 às 13:41)

joselamego disse:


> Bruxo ou medronho , prefiro chuva, rain.
> Venha ela, que haja mudança de padrão e o Antílope vá dormir !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Será que a época de caça ao antílope finalmente vai começar?


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2017 às 14:17)

c0ldPT disse:


> Será que a época de caça ao antílope finalmente vai começar?


----------



## criz0r (13 Nov 2017 às 14:29)

A seca também é evidente mesmo aqui no Litoral, estas azeitonas são provenientes do Jardim das Oliveiras no Cristo-Rei:


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2017 às 14:31)

Com 3 (*três*) tópicos para discutir modelos:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...zo-ate-3-dias-novembro-2017.9572/#post-635486
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...semanas-novembro-2017.9573/page-3#post-635513
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...ono-inverno-2017-2018.9433/page-6#post-634930


Não percebo porque é que continuam a querer falar deles aqui, esta é a ultima vez que toco nesta tecla, não quero tornar-me (ainda mais) chato. Parece que sou o único a remar contra esta maré...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2017 às 14:38)

MSantos disse:


> Com 3 (*três*) tópicos para discutir modelos:
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...zo-ate-3-dias-novembro-2017.9572/#post-635486
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...semanas-novembro-2017.9573/page-3#post-635513
> ...


Concordo! Mesmo sendo a grande distância e desapareça na saída seguinte, é uma previsão, o tópico de até 2 semanas existe por alguma razão, estes tópicos já podiam ter o dobro das páginas mas estão ás moscas. Caso seja algo delirante e que seja pouco provável concretizar-se sempre se tem o tópico de saídas incomuns ou de sonho como opção.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Nov 2017 às 14:40)

Snifa disse:


>



Creio que o Antilope ainda nos faz isto...


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2017 às 14:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Concordo! Mesmo sendo a grande distância e desapareça na saída seguinte, é uma previsão, o tópico de até 2 semanas existe por alguma razão, estes tópicos já podiam ter o dobro das páginas mas estão ás moscas. Caso seja algo delirante e que seja pouco provável concretizar-se sempre se tem o tópico de saídas incomuns ou de sonho como opção.



Já alertei várias vezes para esse facto, até no tópico dos problemas no forum o fiz, mas quando até malta do staff o faz.. É uma guerra perdida. 

Qualquer dia (e não me parece que vá faltar muito) só merece a pena ter este tópico no MeteoPT, é triste ver como um tópico está a matar o forum e poucos se dão conta...

Mas continuem que vão bem... O GFS está muito bom não é? Não o ECM está melhor... Cá para mim é um devaneio... 

Desculpem o desabafo, no entanto se o staff entender apaguem o post.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Nov 2017 às 15:11)

Boas.

Ora boas noticias nos modelos, e na minha consulta. Basicamente o que eu pensava ser um nódulo era um musculo, continuo sem vestigios de cancro 

O médico disse uma coisa interessante quando lhe perguntei para ser honesto e me dizer qual a probabilidade do cancro regressar: "Tens mais probabilidade de ser atingido por um raio que isso acontecer"

Bem, parece que sabia da minha paixão pela meteorologia!!!!

Quanto à mudança de padrão, sim, penso que é desta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Nov 2017 às 15:21)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Ora boas noticias nos modelos, e na minha consulta. Basicamente o que eu pensava ser um nódulo era um musculo, continuo sem vestigios de cancro
> 
> ...


Fabuloso! Muitos parabéns!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2017 às 15:26)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Ora boas noticias nos modelos, e na minha consulta. Basicamente o que eu pensava ser um nódulo era um musculo, continuo sem vestigios de cancro
> 
> ...


Isso é que interessa!!  Felicidades


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2017 às 15:34)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Ora boas noticias nos modelos, e na minha consulta. Basicamente o que eu pensava ser um nódulo era um musculo, continuo sem vestigios de cancro
> 
> ...


Parabéns amigo....agora que venha a chuva ! Fico feliz que estejas bem...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Nov 2017 às 15:37)

Particularmente e como leigo na matéria e com base nas minhas limitações este é e será o meu tópico de discussão de modelos, prefiro deixar os tópicos "nobres" para os entendidos.
Já houve alturas em que havia entendidos regularmente aqui no forum e por consequencia vida nesses tópicos, a verdade é que muitos se foram... o porquê?... deixo à consideração do Staff também.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Nov 2017 às 16:08)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Ora boas noticias nos modelos, e na minha consulta. Basicamente o que eu pensava ser um nódulo era um musculo, continuo sem vestigios de cancro
> 
> ...



 Yay! Isso é que importa! E que fique a experiência: diagnósticos no Google estão proibidos!
Tudo a correr bem!


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Nov 2017 às 16:42)

A saída das 12h do GFS continua a prever a mudança para a próxima semana, vamos ver se é desta.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (13 Nov 2017 às 16:47)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Ora boas noticias nos modelos, e na minha consulta. Basicamente o que eu pensava ser um nódulo era um musculo, continuo sem vestigios de cancro
> 
> ...



Boas noticias ! Felicidades , ainda és muito jovem , tu ainda tens um grande caminho para percorrer !


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Nov 2017 às 16:50)

Nos modelos o que tenho reparado é o seguinte:  CONSTANTE atraso da mudança... Já andou no dia 17, 18, 19, agora já vai no dia 22\23... Enfim... Esperemos nao morrer na praia....
E esta saída do GFS 12, é só uma saida, certo, mas está pior, depois da depressao vem o "antilope"...


----------



## Marco pires (13 Nov 2017 às 16:52)

Fico feliz do nosso amigo estar bem, como disse a internet não serve para fazer diagnósticos, só serve é para causar stress.
E feliz também por ver o pessoal animado na mudança de padrão, esperemos que assim seja e pelo menos que sirva para parar com o constante agravamento da seca que piora de dia para dia.


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2017 às 17:22)

Meteofan disse:


> vem o "antilope"...



E um Antílope bem adulto, ali 1050 hpa sobre as Ilhas Britânicas:

Não vale nada a esta distância, mas cá fica o registo:






Sinceramente, se a partir de determinada distância as runs são um disparate, para quê haver simulação até às 384 horas ainda por cima com 4 saídas diárias como o GFS?


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2017 às 17:44)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Particularmente e como leigo na matéria e com base nas minhas limitações este é e será o meu tópico de discussão de modelos, prefiro deixar os tópicos "nobres" para os entendidos.
> Já houve alturas em que havia entendidos regularmente aqui no forum e por consequencia vida nesses tópicos, a verdade é que muitos se foram... o porquê?... deixo à consideração do Staff também.



O "nobre" é todo o fórum!  

Não penso que seja a filosofia da casa ter tópicos elitistas, todos os tópicos são de todos e para todos!  

As pessoas vêm e vão, é normal. Saíram alguns que percebiam, entraram outros que também percebiam, é assim em todo o lado, seja empresas, em fóruns, até em famílias e grupos de amigos há uns que "desaparecem", porque aqui havia de ser diferente?

Geres uma página de meteo no facebook com quase 20 mil seguidores, mas sentes que não podes escrever nos tópicos que chamas de nobres? 

O que se escrever aqui não vai servir para reanalise dos eventos, fica para aqui perdido nos meio dos antílopes.. Resumindo não serve para nada, nunca ninguém vai reler, no mesmo dia vão cair-lhe em cima dezenas de outros posts e a relevância que podia ter vai ficar perdida no meio do "entulho".. 

Acho que preferível haver um tópico de meteo "chill-out" ou de meteo "suicídios" como já houve do que isto...


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Nov 2017 às 17:47)

eu estou de volta, espero que a administração me deixe continuar a participar


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2017 às 17:51)

RedeMeteo disse:


> eu estou de volta, espero que a administração me deixe continuar a participar



Podes voltar à tua antiga conta ou não?


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Nov 2017 às 17:51)

RedeMeteo disse:


> eu estou de volta, espero que a administração me deixe continuar a participar


És o antigo meteoalentejo do forum?


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2017 às 17:59)

RedeMeteo disse:


> eu estou de volta, espero que a administração me deixe continuar a participar


Muito bem-vindo de novo!! Fico feliz por ver o MeteoAlentejo de volta ao fórum.


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Nov 2017 às 18:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> És o antigo meteoalentejo do forum?


sim


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2017 às 18:09)

RedeMeteo disse:


> eu estou de volta, espero que a administração me deixe continuar a participar


Sê bem vindo amigo , 
adoro o Alentejo ....
bons comentários e eventos...espero que tragas sorte ao fórum, ao nosso país, a tão desejada chuva! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (13 Nov 2017 às 18:21)

MSantos disse:


> O "nobre" é todo o fórum!
> 
> Não penso que seja a filosofia da casa ter tópicos elitistas, todos os tópicos são de todos e para todos!
> 
> ...



MSantos, eu concordo perfeitamente e também acho que este tópico estará a ser usado e abusado ( e contra mim falo), no entanto, percebo a filosofia dos membros que postam aqui no seguimento livre, pois  trata-se de um tópico mais "leve", onde se pode postar  "de tudo e mais alguma coisa" fazer tipo um chat sobre os devaneios dos modelos, dai o serem frequentes as mensagens relativamente aos modelos com suas cartas absurdas e seus devaneios, cartas acima e 300 horas etc etc... No entanto, há aqui análises mais sérias, que certamente se enquadravam nos tópicos de previsão, e por qualquer motivo estão aqui..

Na minha opinião, nos tópicos de previsão, tem que se fundamentar melhor as postagens/análises, para que o mesmo não perca qualidade e siga uma linha mínimamente coerente, e não é ser "elitista", mas sim um tópico dedicado "com pés e cabeça" .Não é por acaso que muitos posts de lá são movidos para aqui no seguimento livre, mas não vejo mensagens deste seguimento e com cartas de modelos ( absurdas) a serem movidas para lá.. 

Aqui há de tudo um pouco, pessimistas, optimistas, neutros, antílopes, e até aguardente de medronho... 

Certamente, e à medida que determinado evento se torne mais próximo, muitas análises serão colocadas nos tópicos de previsão ( pelo menos eu assim farei)


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Nov 2017 às 18:23)

Eu sou um leigo também, daí postar sempre aqui...


----------



## RedeMeteo (13 Nov 2017 às 18:42)

Esta saida do ECMWF não está a ficar nada boa


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Nov 2017 às 19:03)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Esta saida do ECMWF não está a ficar nada boa



A distância temporal ainda é grande penso que só para o fim da semana é que vamos saber algo de mais concreto relativamente  ao estado do tempo da próxima semana relembro que o modelos Gem e Gfs estão bem melhores.

O ecm nas saídas das 12 z retira tudo o que coloca na das 00z há dois dias que anda a fazer isso está baralhado ou é impressão minha?


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Nov 2017 às 19:13)

António josé Sales disse:


> A distância temporal ainda é grande penso que só para o fim da semana é que vamos saber algo de mais concreto relativamente  ao estado do tempo da próxima semana relembro que o modelos Gem e Gfs estão bem melhores.
> 
> O ecm nas saídas das 12 z retira tudo o que coloca na das 00z há dois dias que anda a fazer isso está baralhado ou é impressão minha?



António, creio que esta run segue a lógica da manutenção do bloqueio do AA e que as depressões sem o Jet Stream (que vai continuar em latitudes demasiado altas) não se deslocam no sentido da Península Ibérica, mas sim para o Centro da Europa e para o Mediterrâneo, onde aproveitam a água quente para evoluir e intensificar. 
Parece irónico, mas presentemente espera-se mais chuva para o Norte de África do que para a PI...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2017 às 19:13)

António josé Sales disse:


> A distância temporal ainda é grande penso que só para o fim da semana é que vamos saber algo de mais concreto relativamente  ao estado do tempo da próxima semana relembro que o modelos Gem e Gfs estão bem melhores.
> 
> O ecm nas saídas das 12 z retira tudo o que coloca na das 00z há dois dias que anda a fazer isso está baralhado ou é impressão minha?


Os modelos estão todos uma confusão! Mesmo o GFS, tem estado sempre a adiar, começou antes de dia 20 e agora já vai em 23, entretanto, é um modelo que retira nos meteogramas e depois quando se aproximam os dias volta a meter (já aconteceu algumas vezes). De qualquer maneira o ECM não tem mostrado coisas tão boas como GFS e o GEM. Na saída das 00z previa a depressão na zona da madeira e nós ficávamos a 0's na mesma, entretanto agora no lugar da depressão está o AA, tal como dizes, só mesmo no fim de semana é que podemos começar a tirar algumas conclusões e mesmo assim não sei.


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Nov 2017 às 19:19)

PERTURBAÇÃO TROPICAL 96L ::::

 AÇORES, 3ª feira - 4ª feira 
 RISCO DE PRECIPITAÇÃO EXCESSIVA E, EM MENOR GRAU, ONDULAÇÃO E VENTO.

A perturbação 96L, localiza-se a cerca de 950km a sudoeste dos Açores, e espera-se que se desloque para nordeste ao longo das próximas 48h, vindo a atingir as ilhas a partir da 2ª metade do dia de 3ª feira e ao longo da 4ª feira.

O sistema deverá organizar-se lentamente sobre as águas a 20-23ºC do Atlântico Central, ajudado pela interação com um ciclone em altitude.

Esta perturbação poder-se-á transformar numa tempestade tropical ou subtropical antes de atingir as ilhas, e a nossa maior preocupação prende-se com o carácter semi-estacionário que o ciclone vai adquirir ao cruzar as ilhas, colocando um risco de precipitação significativa ou excessiva.

Os ventos esperados não serão, apesar de tudo, muito significativos, com o consenso entre os modelos mais agressivos a atingir intensidades entre 80 e 100km/h, o que é usual para o tipo de sistemas que usualmente afeta as ilhas nesta altura do ano.





Penso que esta depressão pode estar a baralhar os modelos?????????

Fonte : bestweather


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Nov 2017 às 19:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Os modelos estão todos uma confusão! Mesmo o GFS, tem estado sempre a adiar, começou antes de dia 20 e agora já vai em 23, entretanto, é um modelo que retira nos meteogramas e depois quando se aproximam os dias volta a meter (já aconteceu algumas vezes). De qualquer maneira o ECM não tem mostrado coisas tão boas como GFS e o GEM. Na saída das 00z previa a depressão na zona da madeira e nós ficávamos a 0's na mesma, entretanto agora no lugar da depressão está o AA, tal como dizes, só mesmo no fim de semana é que podemos começar a tirar algumas conclusões e mesmo assim não sei.



É esperar para ver não há mais nada que possamos fazer, até agora o Gem é o que têm estado mais constante nas previsões.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Nov 2017 às 19:22)

Fogo, que bipolaridade do ECM.... 
Ainda falam do GFS? xD

Espero que erre...


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2017 às 19:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Mesmo o GFS, tem estado sempre a adiar, começou antes de dia 20 e agora já vai em 23, entretanto, é um modelo que retira nos meteogramas e depois quando se aproximam os dias volta a meter (já aconteceu algumas vezes).



Agora é ao contrário. Para Portalegre a saída operacional mostra um cenário mais favorável que a média do _ensemble _


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2017 às 19:39)

Orion disse:


> Agora é ao contrário. Para Portalegre a saída operacional mostra um cenário mais favorável que a média do _ensemble _


Não está nada em sintonia, que confusão mesmo. É que não vou mesmo lançar os foguetes antes da festa para não me desiludir à grande, já sabemos sempre para o que estamos guardados quando as previsões estão assim.


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2017 às 19:43)

O COAMPS 00z, que infelizmente não disponibilizou as cartas de intensidade, modela um cenário à Ophelia  Uma TT em que o flanco com intensidade máxima tem ventos a rondar os 30 m/s. Ficaria a 3 m/s de chegar a furacão.






O olho, pequeno, estaria bem definido:


----------



## lserpa (13 Nov 2017 às 19:49)

Orion disse:


> O COAMPS 00z, que infelizmente não disponibilizou as cartas de intensidade, modela um cenário à Ophelia  Uma TT em que o flanco com intensidade máxima tem ventos a rondar os 30 m/s. Ficaria a 3 m/s de chegar a furacão.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Até faria uma piada a dizer que o modelo estava com os copos, mas da última vez que brinquei com uma saída a meu ver exagerada, concretizou-se lolol 
Nunca acreditei num Cat 3 a poucas milhas de casa... e não é que foi mesmo...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2017 às 19:51)

joralentejano disse:


> Não está nada em sintonia, que confusão mesmo. É que não vou mesmo lançar os foguetes antes da festa para não me desiludir à grande, já sabemos sempre para o que estamos guardados quando as previsões estão assim.



O que eu sei, é que vai ser mais uma semana seca, os modelos não estão nada famosos, enquanto o GFS não mostrar nada no 1º painel é complicado. Aliás, entre a saída das 00 e a saída das 12 do GFS, atrasou 1 dia, quando era 21 agora já vai no dia 22.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Nov 2017 às 19:54)

"Parece irónico, mas presentemente espera-se mais chuva para o Norte de África do que para a PI... "

yah já não é a primeira vez que reparo que esta a chover na Argélia e Marrocos e cá nada...é estranho. Mas parece-me realmente q algo estranho se esta a passar no oceano...cada vez mais quente? Atlântico mais quente às nossas latitudes significa mais anticiclone?
Bem, eu não entendo nada do assunto, isto é só a atirar para o ar


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2017 às 20:00)

lserpa disse:


> Até faria uma piada a dizer que o modelo estava com os copos, mas da última vez que brinquei com uma saída a meu ver exagerada, concretizou-se lolol
> Nunca acreditei num Cat 3 a poucas milhas de casa... e não é que foi mesmo...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk





Faltou-lhe alguma consistência. Chegou a prever um cat. 4 inclusivamente. Cá deixo a animação das previsões entre as 00z do dia 12 e as 18z do dia 14.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Nov 2017 às 20:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O que eu sei, é que vai ser mais uma semana seca, os modelos não estão nada famosos, enquanto o GFS não mostrar nada no 1º painel é complicado. Aliás, entre a saída das 00 e a saída das 12 do GFS, atrasou 1 dia, quando era 21 agora já vai no dia 22.


Não me admirava nada se voltássemos ao mesmo outra vez. Adiamentos, nenhum prevê o mesmo, a única coisa que prevêem sempre em sintonia é o AA...está grave, e depois daquilo que temos assistido espera-se sempre o pior cenário. O Mais engraçado no meio disto tudo é que já chega a chover mais no Sahara do que aqui, qualquer dia vimos uma foto do deserto cheio de flores como aconteceu uma vez no Chile.  O clima está mesmo a ficar avariado de todo, já se espera tudo.


----------



## MSantos (13 Nov 2017 às 20:31)

Snifa disse:


> MSantos, eu concordo perfeitamente e também acho que este tópico estará a ser usado e abusado ( e contra mim falo), no entanto, percebo a filosofia dos membros que postam aqui no seguimento livre, pois  trata-se de um tópico mais "leve", onde se pode postar  "de tudo e mais alguma coisa" fazer tipo um chat sobre os devaneios dos modelos, dai o serem frequentes as mensagens relativamente aos modelos com suas cartas absurdas e seus devaneios, cartas acima e 300 horas etc etc... No entanto, há aqui análises mais sérias, que certamente se enquadravam nos tópicos de previsão, e por qualquer motivo estão aqui..
> 
> Na minha opinião, nos tópicos de previsão, tem que se fundamentar melhor as postagens/análises, para que o mesmo não perca qualidade e siga uma linha mínimamente coerente, e não é ser "elitista", mas sim um tópico dedicado "com pés e cabeça" .Não é por acaso que muitos posts de lá são movidos para aqui no seguimento livre, mas não vejo mensagens deste seguimento e com cartas de modelos ( absurdas) a serem movidas para lá..
> 
> ...



Assim ficamos com este tópico que devia ser "leve" cheio de conteúdo "pesado" e os tópicos ditos "pesados" ficam leves pela ausência de posts. 

Preferia tópicos de análise de modelos menos técnicos e mais participativos do que quase desertos e por isso inúteis...

Eu não vou compactuar com isto! Na minha opinião está destruir o a essência do MeteoPT! Querem fazer análises de modelos aqui continuem. Eu se tiver que fazer uma citação de um post sobre modelos que esteja aqui irei fazê-lo no sitio apropriado....

Não vou voltar a falar sobre isto, a minha opinião está dada.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Nov 2017 às 21:16)

MSantos disse:


> Assim ficamos com este tópico que devia ser "leve" cheio de conteúdo "pesado" e os tópicos ditos "pesados" ficam leves pela ausência de posts.
> 
> Preferia tópicos de análise de modelos menos técnicos e mais participativos do que quase desertos e por isso inúteis...
> 
> ...


Se não há nada para falar a curto\médio prazo vamos falar de que? Só vejo AA até as 240h.

Penso que nao há nada para discutir, quando chegar abaixo de 150 horas aí podemos discutir nos tópicos de médio prazo...


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2017 às 21:24)

Para ser justo com o COAMPS, a previsão do Ophelia foi em geral um desastre e é um excelente exemplo em como não deve dar mais valor aos modelos do que eles têm.

Na imagem seguinte estão representados alguns modelos de previsão de furacões (00z 13 - 18z 14), bem como (linha vermelha) a previsão do NHC (que tem conta estes e outros modelos). A preto está a observação (ou melhor, o valor estimado/inferido).






24 horas antes os modelos subestimaram bastante a tempestade e, como consequência, as previsões do NHC deixaram muito a desejar. Só começaram a acertar a meio do dia 14 mas aí já era tarde.


----------



## Teya (13 Nov 2017 às 21:24)

Meteofan disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Ora boas noticias nos modelos, e na minha consulta. Basicamente o que eu pensava ser um nódulo era um musculo, continuo sem vestigios de cancro
> 
> ...



Boas noticias e ainda bem!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Nov 2017 às 21:37)

Meteofan disse:


> Se não há nada para falar a curto\médio prazo vamos falar de que? Só vejo AA até as 240h.
> 
> Penso que nao há nada para discutir, quando chegar abaixo de 150 horas aí podemos discutir nos tópicos de médio prazo...


Quem disse que médio prazo é só até às 240h?
Podemos discutir cartas de até duas semanas (336 horas) no tópico de previsões a médio prazo.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (13 Nov 2017 às 21:53)

MSantos disse:


> Assim ficamos com este tópico que devia ser "leve" cheio de conteúdo "pesado" e os tópicos ditos "pesados" ficam leves pela ausência de posts.
> 
> Preferia tópicos de análise de modelos menos técnicos e mais participativos do que quase desertos e por isso inúteis...
> 
> ...


Tenho de concordar. Há perto de três anos que acompanho diariamente (e várias vezes ao dia) este fórum. Pontualmente intervenho, mas leio com agrado as análises mais ou menos assertivas que são feitas. Ultimamente, porém, tornou-se (especialmente este tópico) um tanto ou quanto a mesa de esplanada para conversas espúrias e com pouco interesse. Medronho e Antílope têm a sua piada, mas que seja q.b. Compreendo que se expresse frustração e que estejamos mergulhados na pasmaceira meteorológica, mas que haja alguma elevação na expressão pública dos desânimos. Isto porque, entendo que este espaço não é a sala de estar para alguns, mas sim uma sala para cativar e interessar muitos meteorologistas amadores (ou não) portugueses.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Nov 2017 às 21:55)

MSantos disse:


> O "nobre" é todo o fórum!
> 
> Não penso que seja a filosofia da casa ter tópicos elitistas, todos os tópicos são de todos e para todos!
> 
> ...



Nem de propósito... O Meteo Alentejo voltou... por falar em elitismos, tempos houve em que se assistia a um constante ridicularizar da participação de membros... O seu expoente máximo o Meteo Alentejo. Acredita que foi graças a este tipo de situações que os menos experimentados se tornaram mais reticentes a participar nos tópicos mais "eruditos".
Quando cheguei ao MeteoPT a ilusão foi enorme, o fórum era pequeno e cada membro era valorizado na sua singularidade, cresceu, teve notoriedade, cresceu a prepotência de alguns, não estou à  espera que o admitam, mas o factos respondem... vários membros ausentaram-se, parcialmente ou totalmente e muita da dinâmica que aqui havia ficou comprometida.
As páginas nas redes surgiram pela facilidade de haver espaços próprios onde cada um responde pelas suas intervenções, onde faz o melhor que sabe, aprende, erra... sem correr o risco de ser ridicularizado por um semelhante.
Repito, não estou à espera de meas culpa... a natureza humana é "complicada".
Quanto aos tópicos, tempos haverá em que haverá o que lá discutir... para já muito pouco, poucochinho, discutir AA não é apelativo a nenhum de nós.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Nov 2017 às 22:01)

Tiagolco disse:


> Quem disse que médio prazo é só até às 240h?
> Podemos discutir cartas de até duas semanas (336 horas) no tópico de previsões a médio prazo.


Pura ciência ficção!


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Nov 2017 às 22:09)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pura ciência ficção!


Então, mas se há tópicos próprios para isso, para quê meter tudo aqui?


----------



## VimDePantufas (13 Nov 2017 às 22:14)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Nem de propósito... O Meteo Alentejo voltou... por falar em elitismos, tempos houve em que se assistia a um constante ridicularizar da participação de membros... O seu expoente máximo o Meteo Alentejo. Acredita que foi graças a este tipo de situações que os menos experimentados se tornaram mais reticentes a participar nos tópicos mais "eruditos".
> Quando cheguei ao MeteoPT a ilusão foi enorme, o fórum era pequeno e cada membro era valorizado na sua singularidade, cresceu, teve notoriedade, cresceu a prepotência de alguns, não estou à  espera que o admitam, mas o factos respondem... vários membros ausentaram-se, parcialmente ou totalmente e muita da dinâmica que aqui havia ficou comprometida.
> As páginas nas redes surgiram pela facilidade de haver espaços próprios onde cada um responde pelas suas intervenções, onde faz o melhor que sabe, aprende, erra... sem correr o risco de ser ridicularizado por um semelhante.
> Repito, não estou à espera de meas culpa... a natureza humana é "complicada".
> Quanto aos tópicos, tempos haverá em que haverá o que lá discutir... para já muito pouco, poucochinho, discutir AA não é apelativo a nenhum de nós.



Ora nem mais, ou então mudam o nickname, e participam de quando em vez, mas pronto a natureza humana é na realidade muito complicada


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Nov 2017 às 22:19)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Ora nem mais, ou então mudam o nickname, e participam de quando em vez, mas pronto a natureza humana é na realidade muito complicada



Perdoem-me se estou a ferir susceptibilidades, mas o politicamente correcto deve ser usado com moderação e recordo-me perfeitamente da indignação que muitas vezes senti ao ler certas coisas no fórum em tempos que já lá vão mas não esqueço. 
Bem vindo Luís e equipa Meteo Alentejo! 
E não têm de pedir "permissão"... O fórum somos nós!


----------



## Marco pires (13 Nov 2017 às 22:38)

eu até acho que "discutir" o AA é interessante, afinal estamos a falar daquilo que desde à longos meses nos tem afectado e colocado o país nesta situação desgraçada de seca como nunca antes vista.
porque não se desloca e não segue o curso normal das estações como era antes, porque as depressões não tem capacidade de o enfraquecer, porque mantém a vitalidade tal e qual como em pleno verão, que se pode esperar em relação a isso no futuro levando em conta as alterações climáticas, como podemos estar a assistir a uma maior pluviosidade em pleno deserto do norte de áfrica e a península ibérica estar a transformar-se numa zona árida, pois não esquecer que zonas como a andaluzia ou a estremadura espanhola estão tanto ou mais pior que nós.
por isso sim o AA deve ser discutido, porque é ele que infelizmente e diariamente nos presenteia com um céu limpo que pode ser um bênção para os turistas, mas que para quem aqui vive e mais ainda para quem depende dos ciclos anuais de chuva está à beira de uma tragédia.


----------



## joselamego (13 Nov 2017 às 22:41)

Marco pires disse:


> eu até acho que "discutir" o AA é interessante, afinal estamos a falar daquilo que desde à longos meses nos tem afectado e colocado o país nesta situação desgraçada de seca como nunca antes vista.
> porque não se desloca e não segue o curso normal das estações como era antes, porque as depressões não tem capacidade de o enfraquecer, porque mantém a vitalidade tal e qual como em pleno verão, que se pode esperar em relação a isso no futuro levando em conta as alterações climáticas, como podemos estar a assistir a uma maior pluviosidade em pleno deserto do norte de áfrica e a península ibérica estar a transformar-se numa zona árida, pois não esquecer que zonas como a andaluzia ou a estremadura espanhola estão tanto ou mais pior que nós.
> por isso sim o AA deve ser discutido, porque é ele que infelizmente e diariamente nos presenteia com um céu limpo que pode ser um bênção para os turistas, mas que para quem aqui vive e mais ainda para quem depende dos ciclos anuais de chuva está à beira de uma tragédia.


100 % de acordo , um comentário realista e assertivo ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Nov 2017 às 22:42)

O AA não se discute. Lamenta-se...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2017 às 22:49)

GFS bipolar, na saída das 12, colocava um AA de 1030 mb, agora coloca uma depressão de 955 mb.


----------



## MipsUc (13 Nov 2017 às 22:57)

Marco pires disse:


> eu até acho que "discutir" o AA é interessante, afinal estamos a falar daquilo que desde à longos meses nos tem afectado e colocado o país nesta situação desgraçada de seca como nunca antes vista.
> porque não se desloca e não segue o curso normal das estações como era antes, porque as depressões não tem capacidade de o enfraquecer, porque mantém a vitalidade tal e qual como em pleno verão, que se pode esperar em relação a isso no futuro levando em conta as alterações climáticas, como podemos estar a assistir a uma maior pluviosidade em pleno deserto do norte de áfrica e a península ibérica estar a transformar-se numa zona árida, pois não esquecer que zonas como a andaluzia ou a estremadura espanhola estão tanto ou mais pior que nós.
> por isso sim o AA deve ser discutido, porque é ele que infelizmente e diariamente nos presenteia com um céu limpo que pode ser um bênção para os turistas, mas que para quem aqui vive e mais ainda para quem depende dos ciclos anuais de chuva está à beira de uma tragédia.


Eu gostava de ver respondidas essas questões... Porque é que o AA não se desloca como seria expectável? Porque não enfraquece? Porquê esta paixão pela península Ibérica? xD 
Se alguém quiser ajudar ficava muito agradecido


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Nov 2017 às 23:05)

O AA é apaixonado pela península ibérica.
Eu acho que  já não passa só cá as férias durante o verão mas sim quase  o ano todo.
Só é pena não podermos andar à porrada com ele, se não já o tinhamos despachado de cá.


----------



## AndréGM22 (13 Nov 2017 às 23:07)

Davidmpb disse:


> O AA é apaixonado pela península ibérica.
> Eu acho que  já não passa só cá as férias durante o verão mas sim quase  o ano todo.
> Só é pena não podermos andar à porrada com ele, se não já o tinhamos despachado de cá.



Mesmo assim tenho a certeza que se fosse para andar a porrada o AA arranjava um "exército" maior para o defender xD


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Nov 2017 às 23:11)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Mesmo assim tenho a certeza que se fosse para andar a porrada o AA arranjava um "exército" maior para o defender xD


Claro, com o seu exército antílope não ia ser fácil a batalha...


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2017 às 23:20)

Davidmpb disse:


> Claro, com o seu exército antílope não ia ser fácil a batalha...



Com os chifres que tem o antílope, duvido que alguém pusesse à frente dele.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Nov 2017 às 23:34)

A península Ibérica está no mapa mundial das férias.
É um local aprazível para passar também a reforma...E o AA também já tem a sua idade, não é? Pois é.


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2017 às 23:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> A península Ibérica está no mapa mundial das férias.
> É um local aprazível para passar também a reforma...E o AA também já tem a sua idade, não é? Pois é.



E poupa-se em serviços de meteorologia.

Como não precisam de radar mandem-no para cá


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Nov 2017 às 23:41)

Orion disse:


> E poupa-se em serviços de meteorologia.
> 
> Como não precisam de radar mandem-no para cá


Ter o radar ou não ter é quase igual.
Das poucas vezes que chove avaria


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2017 às 23:43)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ter o radar ou não ter é quase igual.
> Das poucas vezes que chove avaria



Do meu conhecimento só 1 é que tem problemas crónicos (Loulé).

Imagina então a indignação se não tivessem radar de todo 

Podem-me enviar o de Coruche e ficam com o de Arouca. O sul é para ficar deserto de qualquer das formas


----------



## Marco pires (13 Nov 2017 às 23:45)

alguem tem ideia do factor que condiciona a presença constante e cada vez durante mais tempo durante o ano do AA?
alem da força que faz com que sempre se regenere e mantenha uma resistencia tão grande.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Nov 2017 às 23:45)

Orion disse:


> Imagina então a indignação se não tivessem radar de todo


Pois, aí nos açores estão piores, onde chove mais é onde não instalam radares


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Nov 2017 às 23:46)

Orion disse:


> O sul é para ficar deserto de qualquer das formas


Adoro!


----------



## Orion (13 Nov 2017 às 23:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pois, aí nos açores estão piores, onde chove mais é onde não instalam radares



Fosse só esse o problema.

Os boletins climatológicos são por vezes publicados 3 a 4 meses depois do mês ter acabado. Dá para esquecer o que se passou


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Nov 2017 às 23:54)

Orion disse:


> Podem-me enviar o de Coruche e ficam com o de Arouca. O sul é para ficar deserto de qualquer das formas


À vontade o de Arouca apanha a minha zona.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2017 às 00:06)

Davidmpb disse:


> À vontade o de Arouca apanha a minha zona.


Pura ilusão, penso que isso é só no mapa porque se não tiveres o de Coruche, ficas às cegas. Antes de o radar de Arouca aparecer, o radar de Coruche mostrava cor até ao Porto mas entretanto a precipitação apenas começava a ser lida a partir de Aveiro. Da última vez que choveu, o radar de Coruche esteve off no último dia e aqui chovia torrencialmente e não aparecia nada no radar, portanto faz falta tê-lo.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Nov 2017 às 00:18)

Estou-me a citar a mim próprio, mas parece que ninguém leu eu volto a colocar aqui:

"yah já não é a primeira vez que reparo que esta a chover na Argélia e Marrocos e cá nada...é estranho. Mas parece-me realmente q algo estranho se esta a passar no oceano...cada vez mais quente? Atlântico mais quente às nossas latitudes significa mais anticiclone?
Bem, eu não entendo nada do assunto, isto é só a atirar para o ar "

Este AA tão forte pode ser resultado de alterações climáticas? Temos um Atlântico Norte mais quente? Temos uma corrente do golfo mais intensa e com mais calor? Isso lança o AA sobre a Península com mais frequência? Tudo questões que um leigo pode colocar...


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 00:31)

Davidmpb disse:


> À vontade o de Arouca apanha a minha zona.



O de Arouca está a 900 metros daí que não seja muito diferente.



> A horizontal radar beam detects raindrops at a height of 1 kilometre above the Earth's surface from rain that is 100 kilometres away from the radar. It detects raindrops at a height of 3 kilometres from rain that is 200 kilometres away, and at a height of around 7 kilometres at a distance of 500 kilometres from the radar. In winter especially, the rain clouds can be below the radar beam at a distance of more than 200 kilometres from the radar, and hence the radar beam will overshoot the rain. As a result, the radar image will not show any rain even though at the ground level it may be raining at the time.



De que radar estás mais perto? De Arouca/Coruche ou de Cáceres? Individualmente o espanhol até pode ser melhor não obstante os gráficos arcaicos da AEMET.

Como PT é pequeno não há assim tantas diferenças mas por exemplo em Espanha duvido que a cobertura radar seja perfeita. Como Espanha tem globalmente pouca densidade populacional, não há assim tantos eventos de chuva estratiforme (nos Açores a nebulosidade baixa reina daí que ou há 3 radares ou as observações não serão as mais corretas) e a relação distância vs cobertura do radar é geralmente desconhecida não há grandes problemas.

PT não chega aos 600 kms e tem 3 radares. A abrangência da cobertura de radar mais eficiente é bastante pequena.


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 00:33)

jamestorm disse:


> Estou-me a citar a mim próprio, mas parece que ninguém leu eu volto a colocar aqui:
> 
> "yah já não é a primeira vez que reparo que esta a chover na Argélia e Marrocos e cá nada...é estranho. Mas parece-me realmente q algo estranho se esta a passar no oceano...cada vez mais quente? Atlântico mais quente às nossas latitudes significa mais anticiclone?
> Bem, eu não entendo nada do assunto, isto é só a atirar para o ar "
> ...



... e poucos podem responder. 

Variações anuais são inevitáveis. Quanto aos pormenores, bom, a ignorância geral não dá para mais.


----------



## Ruipedroo (14 Nov 2017 às 00:49)

Orion disse:


> E poupa-se em serviços de meteorologia.
> 
> Como não precisam de radar mandem-no para cá



O IPMA daqui a uns anos:


----------



## jamestorm (14 Nov 2017 às 01:04)

Muito bom XD a serio! E pode não andar mto longe da realidade..esperemos que não, sobretudo para quem não depende do turismo...




Ruipedroo disse:


> O IPMA daqui a uns anos:


----------



## Teya (14 Nov 2017 às 01:15)

Lindo, tirando o fumo dos incêndios.
www.facebook.com/jeffweather/videos/1753971887947407/?hc_ref=ARRIDb5IF0FhesSD0cYts5C6X42hF_bhFFLr_-7aVwpCUxLIcGaZNACGCnduj82R4JI


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Nov 2017 às 01:30)

Ora com toda a certeza absoluta nos anos anteriores por esta altura na descritiva do ipma já tinha visto "queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da estrela..."

Como é possível estamos quase em dezembro e nem um pingo de chuva...
De qq maneira tenho um feeling que o Janeiro vai ser um mês bastante animado!


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Nov 2017 às 08:43)

Ruipedroo disse:


> O IPMA daqui a uns anos:


Já está a partilhar...


Charlie Moreira disse:


> De qq maneira tenho um feeling que o Janeiro vai ser um mês bastante animado!


Lamento decepcionar-te. Os meses animados são dezembro e depois fevereiro...Dizem as más línguas das sazonais.


----------



## RedeMeteo (14 Nov 2017 às 09:18)

Snifa disse:


> Maravilha esta última saída do GFS, seria um fim do mês em grande:


Podes crer, pena o ECMWF só mostrar AAAA


----------



## André Filipe Bom (14 Nov 2017 às 09:21)

Isso ainda falta muito tempo, por isso não tenham grandes esperanças.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Nov 2017 às 09:28)

Boas, por enquanto o que temos garantido é só isto: http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2017-11-12-Seca-agrava-se-em-Portugal


----------



## The Weatherman (14 Nov 2017 às 09:48)




----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Nov 2017 às 10:10)

O ECM está perdido. Completamente às aranhas... Já previu de tudo. Entrada atlantica, ciclogénese explosiva, cut-off a SW, AA mesmo por cima de nós, AA a oeste....
A cada saída muda, mas o ensemble tem vindo a mostrar uma coisa: Uma tendência para que a mudança de padrão possa nao acontecer...


Quanto ao GFS, nem comento, todos sabemos que a mais de 5\6 dias normalmente é um desastre.


----------



## criz0r (14 Nov 2017 às 10:28)

Teya disse:


> Lindo, tirando o fumo dos incêndios.
> www.facebook.com/jeffweather/videos/1753971887947407/?hc_ref=ARRIDb5IF0FhesSD0cYts5C6X42hF_bhFFLr_-7aVwpCUxLIcGaZNACGCnduj82R4JI



Espectacular este vídeo  Repare-se na projecção do fumo dos incêndios em Portugal e do efeito da 'Ophelia' a empurrá-lo literalmente para o Norte da Europa.
Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Nov 2017 às 10:35)

Ensemble do ECM, as altas pressões continuam lá...


----------



## Snifa (14 Nov 2017 às 10:37)

Meteofan disse:


> Ensemble do ECM, as altas pressões continuam lá...



Mas bem deslocadas para Sul/SW...


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Nov 2017 às 10:46)

Snifa disse:


> Mas bem deslocadas para Sul/SW...


Sim, mas já esteve melhor e enquanto nao vir <1010 de pressão... É dificil de acreditar que vai acontecer a mudança mesmo, no entanto tenho essa esperança e acredito que possa finalmente acontecer.


----------



## The Weatherman (14 Nov 2017 às 10:48)

Os modelos do GFS mantêm as previsões mas vão adiando consecutivamente. Chuva ? lá para dia 22 + n


----------



## MipsUc (14 Nov 2017 às 10:57)

Primeiro era para dia 20. Agora é dia 22. Daqui a dois dias (16/11/2017) já é para dia 24... Isto algum dia há-de mudar, mas é frustrante o constante adiar...


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Nov 2017 às 11:05)

Por acaso a run 06z do GFS de hoje é semelhante à run 06z de ontem, principalmente no primeiro dia em que se prevê precipitação, ou seja, dia 22.










E depois, "Novembro águas mil" 






Ahhh e Ciclogénese Explosiva  Será que faz Gong ou Pang


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2017 às 11:05)

Teya disse:


> Lindo, tirando o fumo dos incêndios.
> www.facebook.com/jeffweather/videos/1753971887947407/?hc_ref=ARRIDb5IF0FhesSD0cYts5C6X42hF_bhFFLr_-7aVwpCUxLIcGaZNACGCnduj82R4JI



Muito interessante!


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Nov 2017 às 11:51)

Mínimas de 3 graus previstas para Quinta e sexta para Paredes...Devo chegar aos negativos provavelmente. Era bom era que chovesse em vez disso 

Mas atenção que o Gfs vai prevendo um Gong 2.0 para depois das 240h, pelo andar atual chegamos ao dia e nem "Ping" vai cair


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Nov 2017 às 11:58)

Teya disse:


> Lindo, tirando o fumo dos incêndios.
> www.facebook.com/jeffweather/videos/1753971887947407/?hc_ref=ARRIDb5IF0FhesSD0cYts5C6X42hF_bhFFLr_-7aVwpCUxLIcGaZNACGCnduj82R4JI


Uau! Muito interessante mesmo!


----------



## The Weatherman (14 Nov 2017 às 12:18)

Teya disse:


> Lindo, tirando o fumo dos incêndios.
> www.facebook.com/jeffweather/videos/1753971887947407/?hc_ref=ARRIDb5IF0FhesSD0cYts5C6X42hF_bhFFLr_-7aVwpCUxLIcGaZNACGCnduj82R4JI



Fantástico.
No minuto 1:40 vê-se perfeitamente o que causou o fenómeno do céu vermelho no UK:  The day the sky turned red - but what caused rare phenomenon?

This process happens with most of the storms, except for Hurricane Ophelia. Forming more northward than most storms, Ophelia traveled to the east picking up dust from the Sahara and smoke from large fires in Portugal. Retaining its tropical storm state farther northward than any system in the Atlantic, Ophelia carried the smoke and dust into Ireland and the UK.


----------



## cova beira (14 Nov 2017 às 12:56)

As previsões do europeu pioraram significativamente desde ontem e o gfs já está também a ceder aquilo que eram excelentes previsoes de NAO negativa estão a esfumar-se...


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Nov 2017 às 13:32)

cova beira disse:


> As previsões do europeu pioraram significativamente desde ontem e o gfs já está também a ceder aquilo que eram excelentes previsoes de NAO negativa estão a esfumar-se...



O gfs nao esta mau mostra chuva a partir de dia22 o ecm esta mais pessimista mas a distancia temporal ainda e grande vamos ver como são as próximas saidas.


----------



## The Weatherman (14 Nov 2017 às 14:28)

cova beira disse:


> As previsões do europeu pioraram significativamente desde ontem e o gfs já está também a ceder aquilo que eram excelentes previsoes de NAO negativa estão a esfumar-se...



A tendência para NAO- está lá:


----------



## The Weatherman (14 Nov 2017 às 16:26)

GFS volta a adiar tudo nesta última saída.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (14 Nov 2017 às 16:48)

Para o final de semana já devemos saber se vem aí mudança ou não , mas estou confiante , já agora o modelo gfs está a prever grandes chuvadas para depois do dia 21 , desta vez estou confiante .


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Nov 2017 às 16:48)

Vai chover finalmente ao que os modelos indicam,  a neve parece também irá aparecer na Serra


----------



## The Weatherman (14 Nov 2017 às 16:52)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Para o final de semana já devemos saber se vem aí mudança ou não , mas estou confiante , já agora o modelo gfs está a prever grandes chuvadas para depois do dia 21 , desta vez estou confiante .





VimDePantufas disse:


> Vai chover finalmente ao que os modelos indicam,  a neve parece também irá aparecer na Serra




Só vejo chuva no dia 23 e continua tudo acima das 200h tal como há uma semana atrás pelo que:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Nov 2017 às 17:03)

Boa tarde ao Forum.
Gostava de partilhar o optimismo que aqui vejo, mas na verdade os diagramas parecem cópias de dias / semanas anteriores, ou seja é sempre para daqui a 200h, amanhã a mudança estará a 200h, assim como na semana que vem previsivelmente também estará às mesmas 200h...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





O que me parece certo e uma vez que os diferentes membros como podem ver estão em consonância, até dia 22 no mínimo não veremos gota de água, que vai adiar mais, não tenho a mais pequena dúvida, estamos calejados de GFS e sabemos como funciona... só eu sei como queria estar errado, mas a minha "profecia" de um Novembro seco parece cada vez mais perto de se concretizar, espero estar errado e espero que me possam "bater" nos próximos dias, seria um gosto!


----------



## VimDePantufas (14 Nov 2017 às 17:08)

The Weatherman disse:


> Só vejo chuva no dia 23 e continua tudo acima das 200h tal como há uma semana atrás pelo que:


Sweet Dreams Buddy !


----------



## AMFC (14 Nov 2017 às 17:09)

Já entrei naquela fase em que até um dia nublado já me sabia tão bem. Eu sou otimista como tal acredito que até final do ano ainda devemos ter um ou dois dias de chuva.


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2017 às 17:12)

Pelo que vejo nos modelos, dia 22 ou 23 novembro já deveremos ter chuva 
Depois ainda é uma incógnita, apesar do GFS insistir em boa pricipitação não devemos ainda dar crédito visto que é acima das 200 h
Vamos aguardar até sexta e ver se salta para o 1º painel


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2017 às 17:12)

Desde sábado que a precipitação aparece nos meteogramas e até agora ainda não saiu do última dia de previsão dos mesmos  já vai em 24...daqui a uma semana, é em dezembro pelo andar da carruagem.
O GEM na saída das 12z já mete anticiclone no lugar da precipitação tal como tem feito o ECM.  A distância temporal já podia ser menos de uma semana mas com estes constantes adiamentos, nunca passa dos 10 dias. No fim de semana, tiramos as conclusões se chega a chover ou não, porque agora é para esquecer, todos prevêem uma coisa diferente.


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2017 às 17:13)

AMFC disse:


> Já entrei naquela fase em que até um dia nublado já me sabia tão bem. Eu sou otimista como tal acredito que até final do ano ainda devemos ter um ou dois dias de chuva.



Eu ainda sou mais... Acho que até ao final do ano ainda vão cair pelo menos 100mm de precipitção... (100mm a dividir por cada uma das estações do IPMA).


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Nov 2017 às 17:18)

Rapaziada, a próxima run paga-a o ECM e se ele volta à chuva abundante, depressa se esquecem as amarguras do bipolar GFS


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Nov 2017 às 18:17)

Quem tiver saudades de tempo severo, sigam esta conta no instagram. Fico sempre deliciado com cada foto que ele publica.


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Nov 2017 às 18:17)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Rapaziada, a próxima run paga-a o ECM e se ele volta à chuva abundante, depressa se esquecem as amarguras do bipolar GFS


GFS bipolar? O ECM é que anda!!!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2017 às 18:36)

*Portugueses ainda não perceberam que há seca*
Viseu vai duplicar número de camiões para transportar água à população

As temperaturas vão baixar quatro graus, mas da chuva nem sinal. Piorando a situação de seca do país. Um cenário que levou o Ministério do Ambiente a desenvolver uma campanha de sensibilização para o consumo de água, que se dirige sobretudo aos portugueses que ainda não perceberam que o país está em seca, aconselhando-os a pouparem um recurso que é escasso. O ministro admitiu, ontem, a necessidade de haver campanhas direcionadas para que se reduza o consumo de água num conjunto de setores produtivos, particularmente no agrícola.

"É verdade que a agricultura é o maior consumidor de água e tem de haver um esforço de racionalização do seu uso", mas se há setor que já percebeu que há seca, porque sofre "na pele" os seus efeitos são os agricultores, referiu João Matos Fernandes, ministro do Ambiente na Assembleia da República.

Além de alguns setores, cidades como Viseu sofrem há semanas as consequências da falta de chuva. Levando ao reforço do número de camiões cisterna para abastecer o concelho a partir da próxima semana, anunciou o presidente da câmara local, Almeida Henriques. As Águas de Portugal "estão disponíveis para trazer para o sistema entre 15 a 20 a novos camiões cisternas" o que permitirá ao município de Viseu duplicar, dentro de aproximadamente uma semana, o número de camiões cisternas a transportar água para o sistema de abastecimento público municipal, disse o autarca, salientando que o aumento do número de veículos de transporte de água pode permitir "assegurar entre cinco a seis mil metros cúbicos".

Ao mesmo tempo, Almeida Henriques garante que está a trabalhar para minorar os efeitos da seca no concelho e encontrar "soluções que permitam garantir água de qualidade na casa dos munícipes". Reduzir a extração na Estação de Tratamento de Águas (ETA) de Fagilde "a 5000 metros cúbicos por dia, para que possa ter um caráter de duração mais dilatado", é uma das soluções. As Águas de Viseu vão também introduzir uma nova bomba na Estação de Tratamento de Águas de Fagilde, que vai permitir aproveitar cerca de 400 metros cúbicos por dia.

*Poupança em todos os setores*

O ministro do Ambiente foi questionado pelos deputados, na comissão parlamentar do Ambiente, Ordenamento do Território, Descentralização, Poder local e Habitação - que tinha como tema a posição de Portugal na conferência da ONU para o clima (COP23), que decorre até sexta-feira, em Bona - sobre a campanha de sensibilização visando o setor doméstico, aquele que menos água consome. João Matos Fernandes defendeu que está a fazer "uma campanha para o comum das pessoas que ainda não percebeu que está em seca e se calhar mora em zonas que na prática nunca virão a estar".

André Silva quis saber por que razão o Ministério do Ambiente decidiu fazer uma campanha no setor que menos consome água, já que a pecuária e a agricultura gastam "70 a 80% do total deste recurso". A deputada do CDS/PP Patrícia Fonseca considerou que "o setor agrícola é muitas vezes acusado, talvez um pouco injustamente, de ser um grande consumidor de água" e defendeu a necessidade de haver uma preocupação com as perdas de água na agricultura.
Fonte: Observador 
________
Até podem ter percebido mas grande parte ainda não percebeu o quão grave está, só mesmo aqueles que a presenciam todos os dias. Se isto continuar assim, vai nos custar caro. 
Infelizmente os modelos não nos dão motivos de alegria, o melhor está sempre no mundo da fantasia.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Nov 2017 às 18:58)

Meteofan disse:


> GFS bipolar? O ECM é que anda!!!



Dois doentes que nos deixam ainda mais doentes...
O pior de tudo é que o ECM continua a retirar até às 240 h no última run...


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Nov 2017 às 19:10)

Os modelos estão malucos de um todo todo o Gfs adia adia adia adia e o ecm só mete anticiclone conclusão não percebo nada já estou tão ou mais maluco  que os modelos.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2017 às 19:12)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Dois doentes que nos deixam ainda mais doentes...
> O pior de tudo é que o ECM continua a retirar até às 240 h no última run...


Acho que nenhum está a ser bipolar!
O ECM não tem estado a ser bipolar nestas últimas saídas, aliás, está a seguir o mesmo que o GFS, adia tudo e apenas mostra algo no último dia das previsões em todas as saídas. Tenho a certeza que se o ECM tivesse previsões até 384h tal como o GFS previa um cenário idêntico. O que acho é que os modelos mostram o que provavelmente era para acontecer se a circulação fosse normal como em tempos atrás. O problema é que tudo está a mudar rapidamente e os modelos começam a não ter capacidade para tais coisas, principalmente o GFS, assim que os dias vão passando para o 1º painel, entra logo na realidade e desaparece tudo.
Os modelos estão em concordância, podemos tirar a mudança de padrão da cabeça porque é pouco provável que aconteça.


----------



## GabKoost (14 Nov 2017 às 19:12)

António josé Sales disse:


> Os modelos estão malucos de um todo todo o Gfs adia adia adia adia e o ecm só mete anticiclone conclusão não percebo nada já estou tão ou mais maluco  que os modelos.



Se o GFS adia e o ECM mete AC, então estão em quase concordância.


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 19:14)

joralentejano disse:


> O problema é que tudo está a mudar rapidamente e os modelos começam a não ter capacidade para tais coisas.



Ou então é o normal quando se deposita confiança em previsões a >7 dias de distância.


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Nov 2017 às 19:19)

De qualquer modo ainda é muito cedo para para dizermos que o suposto evento da próxima semana não vai acontecer só no fim de semana teremos mais certezas.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2017 às 19:29)

Orion disse:


> Ou então é o normal quando se deposita confiança em previsões a >7 dias de distância.


Não depositei confianças em nada, mas pronto, já não está cá quem falou! Siga o AA eterno, é muito triste ver tudo morrer à sede em pleno mês de novembro.


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Nov 2017 às 19:44)

Gem mete chuva  o dia 22.


----------



## David sf (14 Nov 2017 às 19:51)

Acima das 168h é inútil seguir saídas operacionais de qualquer modelo que seja, deve-se olhar para a média do ensemble. Há vários dias que a média do ensemble do ECMWF indicava que era improvável um cenário de chuva persistente e generalizada a curto/médio prazo.

O padrão da próxima semana, que globalmente costuma ser favorável (VP dividido, altas pressões proximas da Gronelândia, descarga fria na nossa longitude), não vai implicar qualquer mudança nas condições meteorológicas em Portugal continental. O culpado é o Anticiclone dos Açores que vai primar pela sua ausência, permitindo a formação de várias depressões no Atlântico que vão captar a massa fria que o Anticiclone Ártico vai transportar para a zona da Islândia / Escandinávia, estabelecendo uma circulação zonal a latitudes muito altas e no sentido que nos desfavorece (SO  NE).

Com grande dose de probabilidade, continuaremos por mais de uma semana com tempo anticiclónico. Com um pouco de sorte, e tendo em conta o baixo gradiente isobárico, podem formar-se nevoeiros em alguns lugares mais propícios nos próximos dias.


----------



## Orion (14 Nov 2017 às 20:12)

joralentejano disse:


> Não depositei confianças em nada, mas pronto, já não está cá quem falou!



O que escreveste não estava correto e escrevi isso. Se pegas numa parte da frase e tornas pessoal é da tua iniciativa.

Os modelos estão a melhorar mas estão muito longe da perfeição. Não sei como é que se quantifica "as mudanças rápidas que os modelos não têm capacidade para acompanhar". Há 10 anos atrás os modelos eram ainda piores.

Há pouco tempo escrevi que as 15 dias de distância não há grande diferença entre sobrenatural e ciência (modelos meteorológicos). Na altura troçaram mas não deviam


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Nov 2017 às 20:31)

Mudança de estado do tempo não significa necessariamente mudança de padrão.
Para a semana existe a possibilidade de alguma instabilidade, disse possibilidade pois ainda a distância temporal é grande.
Mudança de padrão não é algo que vá ocorrer nos próximos tempos, se é se vai ocorrer este ano sequer.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2017 às 20:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mudança de estado do tempo não significa necessariamente mudança de padrão.
> Para a semana existe a possibilidade de alguma instabilidade, disse possibilidade pois ainda a distância temporal é grande.
> Mudança de padrão não é algo que vá ocorrer nos próximos tempos, se é se vai ocorrer este ano sequer.


Só um aparte, é por comentários destes que eu adoro este forum! Sintético e esclarecedor. Obrigado


----------



## David sf (14 Nov 2017 às 20:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mudança de estado do tempo não significa necessariamente mudança de padrão.
> Para a semana existe a possibilidade de alguma instabilidade, disse possibilidade pois ainda a distância temporal é grande.
> Mudança de padrão não é algo que vá ocorrer nos próximos tempos, se é se vai ocorrer este ano sequer.



E vice-versa, mudança de padrão não significa mudança de estado do tempo. E o que vamos ter nos próximos dias, garantidamente, é uma enorme mudança de padrão a nível hemisférico. Já a mudança do estado do tempo em Portugal continental é que me parece bem improvável.


----------



## Marco pires (14 Nov 2017 às 22:06)

aproveitem aquilo que a natureza nos dá, por enquanto temos as temperaturas já mais ou menos dentro do normal para a época, talvez as máximas ligeiramente acima do normal mas nada de muito substancial.
quanto à chuva essa é o que se vê até ao momento, nada.
então todos nós sabemos que grande parte das barragens estão com níveis muito baixos, que o solo está seco, que as árvores já se debatem para se manterem vivas, que quem vive da agricultura está a passar tempos difíceis, que os animais tem falta de pastagem e agua, etc, etc.
é o que temos, mentalizem-se disso e que por mais choradeira que façam não vai alterar em nada o que estiver ou não estiver para vir.
se estamos condenados a viver cada vez mais situações destas, então assim será.
adaptem-se, convençam-se, mentalizem-se e mudem algumas práticas para outras mais adequadas a uma nova realidade, e isto aplica-se a toda a sociedade, urbana e rural, os que vivem e os que não vivem da agricultura, os que dependem e os que não dependem dos ciclos das estações.
aprendam a apreciar o céu azul grande parte do ano por mais chato e monótono que isso possa ser.
gostaria que não fosse assim, mas infelizmente é a realidade, temos pena, eu tenho pena e lamento isso, mas todos os nossos lamentos, queixas, choros e prantos valem zero no que toca a mudar o estado do tempo e do clima em geral, mas não vale zero e tem influencia mudar comportamentos, alterar certas culturas que são feitas em zonas do país onde não deviam ser feitas, adaptar a criação de gado em função das suas diferentes espécies ás zonas próprias, porque como dizia o deputado do PAN, 75% a 80% do consumo total de agua é feito pelo sector agrícola.

"Não são as espécies mais fortes que sobrevivem, nem as mais inteligentes, e sim as mais susceptíveis a mudanças."

Charles Darwin


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Nov 2017 às 22:23)

E pronto já está. GFS, GEM e ECM em sintonia, AA até dia 23... (pelo menos)


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Nov 2017 às 22:24)

Outra conta espetacular é esta:
Deliciem-se!


----------



## The Weatherman (14 Nov 2017 às 23:04)

A última saída do GFS repõe a precipitação para o dia 22. A sinóptica geral para o hemisfério norte parece estar em sintonia com uma mudança de padrão para a próxima semana. Opinião pessoal baseada na observação dos modelos sem qualquer tipo de certeza à qual me deva sentir vinculado.


----------



## joselamego (14 Nov 2017 às 23:10)

The Weatherman disse:


> A última saída do GFS repõe a precipitação para o dia 22. A sinóptica geral para o hemisfério norte parece estar em sintonia com uma mudança de padrão para a próxima semana. Opinião pessoal baseada na observação dos modelos sem qualquer tipo de certeza à qual me deva sentir vinculado.


Weatherman, dia 22 só deve chover no norte ...centro e sul se chover só dia 24 e 25 e ainda sem certezas 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## The Weatherman (14 Nov 2017 às 23:16)

Até lá tanto podemos ter precipitação para todo o território como pode desaparecer tudo. Vamos esperar, mais uma ficha, mais uma voltinha....


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Nov 2017 às 09:56)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Será que vai ser esta a mudança segundo o GFS.?



Ainda e cedo. Para saber mas  os modelos melhoraram as previsões em relação ao dia de ontem.

Particularmente o ecm


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Nov 2017 às 10:23)

O que eu vejo, e é esta a minha análise, é que até pode vir chuva lá para dia 22... 
Mas neste momento nao vejo grande coisa que indique mudança de padrão, penso que será como outubro e depois inicio de novembro 3\4 dias de chuva e depois o regresso do AA.

Isto se chegar a chover. Enfim. É a triste realidade.


----------



## AMFC (15 Nov 2017 às 10:53)

Continua o tira e mete. Tem ganho sempre o tira, só quando sentir os pingos da chuva é que acredito. Surreal isto, parece que estamos a cumprir um castigo


----------



## david 6 (15 Nov 2017 às 10:58)

lá se foi tudo de novo


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Nov 2017 às 11:15)

david 6 disse:


> lá se foi tudo de novo



Calma e normal o tendo em conta a distancia temporal


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Nov 2017 às 11:18)

ate ao cfinal da semana nao vale apena ligar mos  muito aos modelos


----------



## david 6 (15 Nov 2017 às 11:34)

eu sei, tens razão, mas da maneira como isto está, custa muito ver estes cortes


----------



## rozzo (15 Nov 2017 às 11:35)




----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2017 às 12:15)

Tudo, é normal, no dia 8 de Novembro, chovia a partir de hoje, hoje dia 15 de Novembro, o GFS não coloca nada até dia 25 de Novembro, é tudo perfeitamente normal.

Quando, só o ECM é que coloca precipitação até ao dia 25. 

Se, fosse normal, quando as previsões consonantes caem para o 1º painel e neste momento, só vejo alguma chuva a mais de 200 h é tudo perfeitamente normal. 

Quando chegar ao fim de semana, a chuva já vai no dia 28 ou 29 de Novembro, melhor esperar pelo Pai Natal. 

Se formos ver, a previsão para a Grécia, para Veria, chego à conclusão que os modelos só metem água em Portugal, porque. quer ECM, quer GFS colocam os tais 500 mm que os modelos viam à uma semana atrás, isto sim, é normal, agora colocarem, tirarem tudo e adiar tudo, só mesmo em Portugal. Por isso, é tudo normal.


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Nov 2017 às 12:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tudo, é normal, no dia 8 de Novembro, chovia a partir de hoje, hoje dia 15 de Novembro, o GFS não coloca nada até dia 25 de Novembro, é tudo perfeitamente normal.
> 
> Quando, só o ECM é que coloca precipitação até ao dia 25.
> 
> ...



ate parece que e a primeira vez que o 
gfs tira e poe a instabilidade pode muito.bemvoltar a colocar a instabilidade nas próximas saidas


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2017 às 13:15)

António josé Sales disse:


> ate parece que e a primeira vez que o
> gfs tira e poe a instabilidade pode muito.bemvoltar a colocar a instabilidade nas próximas saidas



Nem ligo, tanto à saída operacional, mas mais à média dos ensembles e têm vindo a piorar de dia para dia e na saída das 06 até às 384 horas, a média está sempre a rondar os 1020 mb, ou seja, sempre com o AA presente até ao final do mês.

Aliás, a saída das 06, a operacional até saiu com uma pressão mais baixa do que a média dos ensembles, ou seja, fora da média, logo a conclusão é só uma no ilha da fantasia. 

Não é ser pessimista, mas sim realista. O meteograma, não faltará muito, para ser uma linha recta.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Nov 2017 às 13:35)

Perspectivei um mês de Novembro seco e infelizmente parece que assim o será...
O Outono vai passando e choveu muito pouco.


----------



## c0ldPT (15 Nov 2017 às 13:39)

Atenção que a saída das 6 já sabemos como é, ou é tudo ou nada  Pode ser que a chuva volte na próxima run...
Como já falaram noutro tópico, se chovesse agora tudo o que havia de ter chovido desde que estamos em seca, tínhamos de ir todos para o topo da Serra da Estrela sob pena de morrermos afogados... Se o sol também afogasse não estaria aqui a escrever isto lol


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Nov 2017 às 13:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nem ligo, tanto à saída operacional, mas mais à média dos ensembles e têm vindo a piorar de dia para dia e na saída das 06 até às 384 horas, a média está sempre a rondar os 1020 mb, ou seja, sempre com o AA presente até ao final do mês.
> 
> Aliás, a saída das 06, a operacional até saiu com uma pressão mais baixa do que a média dos ensembles, ou seja, fora da média, logo a conclusão é só uma no ilha da fantasia.
> 
> Não é ser pessimista, mas sim realista. O meteograma, não faltará muito, para ser uma linha recta.



Exatamente, tem piorado constantemente, aqui para o cantinho NW até nem está tao mau e há boas perspetivas de um fim de mes algo chuvoso, porque o AA vai descer em latitude, mas no sul dificilmente mudará.


----------



## hurricane (15 Nov 2017 às 14:01)

Para quem ainda nao sabe, nos vivemos um periodo de alteracoes climaticas. É perfeitamente normal agora nao chover nunca. Nos anos 90 e principio dos anos 00s, era normal haver cheias em Setembro. Mas isso agora é passado.


----------



## The Weatherman (15 Nov 2017 às 16:15)

Mais uma péssima saída do gfs. Há várias runs que se anda a aproximar do europeu.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Nov 2017 às 16:27)

The Weatherman disse:


> Mais uma péssima saída do gfs. Há várias runs que se anda a aproximar do europeu.


Agora parecem querer ver uma cut-off, enfim nao sabem mesmo o que vai acontecer...
Esqueçam só quando chegar o dia


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2017 às 16:32)

Bela saída para o sul  a partir de 23..não meche mais


----------



## 1337 (15 Nov 2017 às 16:33)

Não há nada a fazer, o AA não quer largar as nossas latitudes este ano, não sei é o porquê. E não me venham com as tretas de aquecimentos globais, ainda em 2016 tive um inverno muito chuvoso.


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2017 às 16:41)

https://rcccm.dwd.de/EN/ourservices...5A79815B.live11044?__blob=publicationFile&v=4 & https://www.dwd.de/EN/ourservices/rcccm/int/rcccm_int_sse.html (ver Novembro)



> November 2011 was extraordinarily dry in many European countries from the North Sea to the Balkan Peninsula. For instance it was the driest November since 1881 in Germany, at least under the 3 driest November months in Denmark and the driest November on record for The Netherlands. It was also the driest November under 30 dry November months since 1901 in Hungary, and Moldavia as well reported November 2011 to be the driest on record with only 1-3 mm corresponding to 2-7 % of the normal for about 75 % of the countries area.



Este ano a seca excecional calhou à PI, que é das zonas mais propícias a semelhantes eventos.

Quando é que acaba? Quem disser que sabe, mente. As secas podem durar muito mas muito tempo.

Quanto ao AG, e como a gente sabe, o aumento da temperatura tende a aumentar a severidade das secas. Como quantificar? Boa pergunta. Mas o passado outubro foi um dos mais quentes de sempre (registados).


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Nov 2017 às 16:50)

1337 disse:


> Não há nada a fazer, o AA não quer largar as nossas latitudes este ano, não sei é o porquê. E não me venham com as tretas de aquecimentos globais, ainda em 2016 tive um inverno muito chuvoso.


Só por teres um inverno chuvoso em 2016 nao ha aquecimento global?!!! Ainda acreditas no pai natal?!
O Leicester City foi campeao em 2015\2016 da liga inglesa, quer isso dizer que é o melhor clube ingles? Não, foi apenas um "outlier"...
O aquecimento global é real e cada vez mais rapido, nao queiras negar...
O numero de secas em portugal tem vindo a aumentar, recordes de temperatura a cair etc etc


----------



## 1337 (15 Nov 2017 às 17:00)

Meteofan disse:


> Só por teres um inverno chuvoso em 2016 nao ha aquecimento global?!!! Ainda acreditas no pai natal?!
> O Leicester City foi campeao em 2015\2016 da liga inglesa, quer isso dizer que é o melhor clube ingles? Não, foi apenas um "outlier"...
> O aquecimento global é real e cada vez mais rapido, nao queiras negar...
> O numero de secas em portugal tem vindo a aumentar, recordes de temperatura a cair etc etc


Amigo, falei Português. O que eu disse não foi que não existe AG, disse que não pode estar directamente ligado a este período mais seco, daí a comparação com 2016, porque foi só há um ano que choveu "a potes".
Em 1945 houve uma seca muito grave,vais dizer que foi do AG também? 

São coisas que acontecem, são ciclos. Uns anos mais secos outros mais chuvosos.

Vamos ver até quando o AA aguenta em cima de nós


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Nov 2017 às 17:14)

1337 disse:


> Amigo, falei Português. O que eu disse não foi que não existe AG, disse que não pode estar directamente ligado a este período mais seco, daí a comparação com 2016, porque foi só há um ano que choveu "a potes".
> Em 1945 houve uma seca muito grave,vais dizer que foi do AG também?
> 
> São coisas que acontecem, são ciclos. Uns anos mais secos outros mais chuvosos.
> ...


Ah, pensei que eras daqueles que negava o AG.

Esquece o que disse então... Mas que as secas tem sido cada vez mais frequentes tem... Porquê? Não percebo muito disto nao posso responder


----------



## The Weatherman (15 Nov 2017 às 17:15)

Orion disse:


> Anomalia da pressão de superfície desde o início do ano até ao dia 12.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É óbvio que estas anomalias estão correlacionadas assim como deve haver uma correlação entre o posicionamento do AA e o AG. Isto não quer dizer de forma alguma que a situação se irá manter indeterminadamente. O mundo tal como o conhecíamos já era... excepto para o Donald e os seus amigos.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2017 às 17:19)

Meteofan disse:


> Ah, pensei que eras daqueles que negava o AG.
> 
> Esquece o que disse então... Mas que as secas tem sido cada vez mais frequentes tem... Porquê? Não percebo muito disto nao posso responder


É verdade que as secas vão sendo cada vez mais frequentes e duradouras e é óbvio que isso está tudo ligado ao AG. Mas, no meio de grandes e históricas secas que vamos ter no futuro, podemos vir a ter também anos bem chuvosos e até talvez igualmente históricos nesse sentido, mas como é óbvio vão ser muito menos que os de seca.
2016, foi bastante chuvoso no norte. Entretanto, em grande parte da região sul foi seco, daí a situação estar muito pior pelo Alentejo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Nov 2017 às 17:19)

Olhem o nosso amigo de volta....

Os modelos ameaçam.... Primeiro ameaçam período chuvoso entre 23 e 27 mas não se sabe bem em que zonas ainda (já vimos depressões de oeste e nesta ultima do GFS\ECM uma cut-off que beneficiaria o sul) mas ameaçam com o AA para o fim do mês...


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2017 às 17:27)

The Weatherman disse:


> É óbvio que estas anomalias estão correlacionadas assim como deve haver uma correlação entre o posicionamento do AA e o AG. Isto não quer dizer de forma alguma que a situação se irá manter indeterminadamente. O mundo tal como o conhecíamos já era... excepto para o Donald e os seus amigos.



No passado outono:





Observação vs climatologia:





E compara a anomalia do ano passado com este (21 Set - 12 Nov):






Observação vs climatologia:





Condições meteorológicas semelhantes podem ser causadas por diferentes configurações atmosféricas. Em países em que a chuva não é propriamente abundante, como Portugal, o cenário fica mais complicado.

Novamente, o anticiclone não fica parado. Tem posições mais ou menos habituais mas ao longo ano ele expande, contrai e move-se.


----------



## The Weatherman (15 Nov 2017 às 17:37)

Caso da Península Ibérica. Outros beneficiam disso como a Argélia e a Tunísia.


----------



## joselamego (15 Nov 2017 às 17:37)

O GFS passa-se, agora na saída 12 prevê mais chuva para o sul do que para norte... 
"Os deuses devem estar loucos", ou neste caso os modelos .


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Nov 2017 às 17:42)

joselamego disse:


> O GFS passa-se, agora na saída 12 prevê mais chuva para o sul do que para norte...
> "Os deuses devem estar loucos", ou neste caso os modelos .


É a cut-off que referi... O ECM tambem a ve na saída das 0... Vamos ver a das 12..
O GEM ve entrada de norte mas com o AA muito perto.

Resumindo: Nada sei.


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Nov 2017 às 17:42)

joselamego disse:


> "Os deuses devem estar loucos"


----------



## The Weatherman (15 Nov 2017 às 17:49)

O GEM como um verdadeiro canadiano, continua muito optimista e democrático.


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Nov 2017 às 18:02)

Resumindo os modelos estão completamente malucos.

O gem é o modelo que têm estado mais certinho nas previsões.



joselamego disse:


> O GFS passa-se, agora na saída 12 prevê mais chuva para o sul do que para norte...
> "Os deuses devem estar loucos", ou neste caso os modelos .



Tens razão mas que grande sal ganhada que vai nos modelos.


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2017 às 19:09)

Com alguma sorte ainda há uma _ulêlê_ perto do continente


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Nov 2017 às 19:10)

O ECM reforça o que venho dizendo, para além de já nao ver quase nada há 3\4 runs para dias 22\25, já vê o AA depois disso novamente com 1030+ hPa. 

Preparem-se, cheira-me que é isso que vamos ter


----------



## jamestorm (15 Nov 2017 às 19:18)

sim isto só lá para Janeiro vai chover bem, se vier algo agora será pouca coisa...nao conto com chuva a serio antes de Janeiro...é só um feeling que tenho.


----------



## AMFC (15 Nov 2017 às 19:37)

Já fiz reset ao contador do tempo que falta até chover para aí umas 50 vezes


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2017 às 19:47)

jamestorm disse:


> sim isto só lá para Janeiro vai chover bem, se vier algo agora será pouca coisa...nao conto com chuva a serio antes de Janeiro...é só um feeling que tenho.


Sim, 3 meses já estão mais que perdidos, pelos vistos, 39mm acumulados neste outono quando o total das médias dos meses todas juntas dão mais de 200mm, isto está bonito está. Se o inverno não for diferente bem podemos esperar o pior! Sejamos realistas, todos os dias vimos novas imagens e noticias das porpoções horríveis que esta seca está a tomar.
___
Já nem vale a pena olhar para os modelos, continuam sem entrar em consonância. O ECM já retirou tudo novamente, o GEM e o GFS prevêem continuam a prever chuva mas em dias diferentes.


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2017 às 19:54)

Se só vierem as chuvas em Janeiro já não vai acabar com a seca pelo menos ate fim de 2018 e teria de chover sempre acima da média. Mas neste pais já só conto acima da média garantido as temperaturas


----------



## MipsUc (15 Nov 2017 às 20:45)

miguel disse:


> Se só vierem as chuvas em Janeiro já não vai acabar com a seca pelo menos ate fim de 2018 e teria de chover sempre acima da média. Mas neste pais já só conto acima da média garantido as temperaturas


Pode crer que essa não falha.


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2017 às 21:50)

Especialmente na latitude de França, este é um evento extremo. Como tal, não subestimem o tempo que uma seca pode durar em Portugal.

Em Espanha  http://www.abc.es/espana/abci-espana-sufre-sequia-aguda-5638042143001-20171107011010_video.html


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2017 às 22:00)

Se um furacão cat. 3 formou-se ao largo dos Açores porque é que uma seca em Portugal não pode durar mais de 1 ano? Em condições normais este evento nunca tem uma probabilidade negligenciável quanto mais num ano anómalo.


----------



## belem (15 Nov 2017 às 22:09)

https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s00704-016-1926-3


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2017 às 22:13)

Há que olhar para as zonas com o mesmo clima. A seca da Califórnia já é minimamente conhecida mas Israel já vai no 4º ano de seca.

https://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4957372,00.html

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...urn-after-four-years-of-drought-idUSKBN1CS1KN

Solução alternativa para se ter mais água em PT  Exterminar espanhóis 



> Ever since millions of people fled the country, the Jordan River—which runs through Israel, Jordan and Lebanon—has swelled more than three times its size in 2008. This is partially because there are few farmers left in the country to use water for their crops, and virtually no demand for the water for drinking and cooking within decimated cities, according to a study published Monday in Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences in the United States of America.



---



> Currently, the reservoirs in Jordan are at a record low - only one-fifth full - and the vital winter rains are becoming increasingly erratic.
> 
> There seems little respite for the country, which draws 160 percent more water from the ground than is replenished by nature.



http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/11/climate-change-jordan-water-crisis-worse-171107093731580.html


----------



## The Weatherman (15 Nov 2017 às 22:43)

GFS em concordância com o GEM (sim eu sei...é a run das 18h)


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2017 às 23:05)

O GFS a mostrar uma depressão a vir do sul da Madeira, na fantasia. Antigamente, lembram-me de depressões dessas, e a virem junto à costa de Marrocos a subirem até chegarem ao Algarve.


----------



## joselamego (15 Nov 2017 às 23:07)

Devaneio do GFS , até mete no final do mês uma tempestade brutal 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (15 Nov 2017 às 23:41)

Curiosamente o IPMA aumentou as probabilidades de chuva a partir de dia 21, pelo menos para o Norte, guiado pelo ECM. Os próximos dias serão decisivos, a ver se este tira e põe acaba, já chega.


----------



## David sf (15 Nov 2017 às 23:42)

A run operacional do GFS 18z mostra o que aconteceria caso o Atlântico Norte bloqueasse. Mais do que a eventual frente de dia 23 ou 24, era todo um padrão estilo 2010 que se estabelecia por uma boa quantidade de dias. Sabemos que é a saída das 18z, mas abre uma janela de esperança para termos um período de pelo menos 10/15 dias com várias perturbações consecutivas, daquelas que deixam chuva a sério e não apenas chuviscos e precipitação orográfica.

Não foi apenas a saída operacional que melhorou, a média do ensemble mudou muito em apenas 6 horas:

Os restantes modelos continuam na sua e esta é apenas uma saída das 18z, logo é provável que amanhã de manhã a janela de esperança se volte a fechar.


----------



## Orion (15 Nov 2017 às 23:55)




----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 00:06)

Pessoalmente incluiria o GEM no patamar do CFS.


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2017 às 00:10)

David sf disse:


> *Acima das 168h é inútil seguir saídas operacionais de qualquer modelo que seja,* deve-se olhar para a média do ensemble. Há vários dias que a média do ensemble do ECMWF indicava que era improvável um cenário de chuva persistente e generalizada a curto/médio prazo.
> 
> O padrão da próxima semana, que globalmente costuma ser favorável (VP dividido, altas pressões proximas da Gronelândia, descarga fria na nossa longitude), não vai implicar qualquer mudança nas condições meteorológicas em Portugal continental. O culpado é o Anticiclone dos Açores que vai primar pela sua ausência, permitindo a formação de várias depressões no Atlântico que vão captar a massa fria que o Anticiclone Ártico vai transportar para a zona da Islândia / Escandinávia, estabelecendo uma circulação zonal a latitudes muito altas e no sentido que nos desfavorece (SO  NE).
> 
> *Com grande dose de probabilidade, continuaremos por mais de uma semana com tempo anticiclónico. *Com um pouco de sorte, e tendo em conta o baixo gradiente isobárico, podem formar-se nevoeiros em alguns lugares mais propícios nos próximos dias.



Cito este post do David, meti a negrito as partes mais relevantes pois parece que ainda anda aqui malta nova que não percebeu como isto funciona e por isso anda sempre deprimida com os modelos.


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 00:12)

Para o ano vem uma mini-era glaciar. Mais fresco em todo o lado (HN) menos em PT


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 00:16)

MSantos disse:


> Cito este post do David, meti a negrito as partes mais relevantes pois parece que ainda anda aqui malta nova que não percebeu como isto funciona e por isso anda sempre deprimida com os modelos.



Facto interessante. 85% dos dados inseridos nos modelos são de satélites. Como tal, quem acha que antigamente 'é que era' está muito enganado.

A próxima vaga de satélites modernos está a ser lançada começando por este.


----------



## Intruso (16 Nov 2017 às 00:17)

Por este andar neve na serra da Estrela só lá para 2019.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Nov 2017 às 00:28)

Isto está mau... É chuva, e em quantidade sucessiva de depressões a passar aqui pelo rectângulo, que a malta precisa! Não vejo confiança nas vossas palavras de que isso vá acontecer nos próximos tempos. O que não é nada bonito!


----------



## The Weatherman (16 Nov 2017 às 09:39)

Orion disse:


> Para o ano vem uma mini-era glaciar. Mais fresco em todo o lado (HN) menos em PT


Não está mal, iremos arrefecer cerca de 2ºC. A Sibéria está nitidamente em maus lençóis


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Nov 2017 às 09:46)

Estamos lixados 
Além de já não se prever chuva vamos ter é uma subida das temperaturas máximas


----------



## André Filipe Bom (16 Nov 2017 às 09:48)

Sempre tanto sol nestes dias, olho para os rios e barragens está tudo para lá de morto, estranho que já não sei o que é chover em condições, este tempo principalmente de dia parece não ser de Outono, olhe no horizonte e pergunto " onde andas tu outono, o cheirinho á terra molhada aos dias mais frescos que sabia tão bem senti-lo na pele", agora não já tenho a pele quase recequida de tanto sol que apanha, chego a casa todo confiante, venho ver os modelos mas para minha desilusão é sempre o mesmo, chuva a ser adiada e já em quantidades muito inferiores e penso " ainda não é desta que vêm ai a maravilhosa chuva para alegrar os campos e as barragens", enfim olho para estas ervinhas que creseceram e ficaram verdes e agora já estão a começara ter uma cor verde-acastanhado, parece que realmente a chuva não quer nada conosco, chego até olhar para umas fotos passadas da chuva e alegro-me parece que sinto aquele ambiente humido, mas depois entro na realidade e não é assim, onde andas tu saudosa chuva?.


----------



## Intruso (16 Nov 2017 às 10:00)

Há um velho ditado português que diz: "Não há fome que não dê em fartura."
Será que é isso que vai acontecer? Será que a chuva quando vier virá em fartura? 
Deus assim o queira!


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Nov 2017 às 10:13)

Intruso disse:


> Há um velho ditado português que diz: "Não há fome que não dê em fartura."
> Será que é isso que vai acontecer? Será que a chuva quando vier virá em fartura?
> Deus assim o queira!



Que a "fartura" não venha toda de uma vez também


----------



## The Weatherman (16 Nov 2017 às 10:33)

Para já vamos ter mais sol com as previsões mais optimistas a apontarem para que haja alguma precipitação dentro de 1-2 semanas.
Está tudo muito incerto. Vamos acompanhando...


----------



## MipsUc (16 Nov 2017 às 10:43)

Já esteve pior...


----------



## belem (16 Nov 2017 às 10:50)

Pelo que vi, a Ribeira de Barcarena continua com muita água, pelo menos, mais do que tinha no início de Outubro, a ver se consegue aguentar até às próximas chuvas.
Em algumas zonas tem uma boa vegetação ripícola (formando uma cortina verde por cima da ribeira), o que ajuda e muito, a diminuir a evaporação.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Nov 2017 às 10:58)

probabilidades de chuva pra a minha zona estão sempre abaixo dos 50% no IPMA, isso preocupa/me


----------



## Stinger (16 Nov 2017 às 11:59)

E fico a ver aqui ao "lado" enxurradas na grecia , neve aos 50 metros e ate um furacao no mediterraneo ... E nos aqui com nada nadinha


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2017 às 12:09)




----------



## c0ldPT (16 Nov 2017 às 12:10)

Stinger disse:


> E fico a ver aqui ao "lado" enxurradas na grecia , neve aos 50 metros e ate um furacao no mediterraneo ... E nos aqui com nada nadinha



Furacão?


----------



## The Weatherman (16 Nov 2017 às 12:15)

c0ldPT disse:


> Furacão?



Acontecimento raro também conhecido por Medicane (Mediterranean hurricane). Este já tem o nome "Numa" atribuído à depressão que o originou.


----------



## Stinger (16 Nov 2017 às 12:15)

c0ldPT disse:


> Furacão?


Sim ou o chamado medicano xD


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 14:26)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Estamos lixados
> Além de já não se prever chuva vamos ter é uma subida das temperaturas máximas



Não eras tu o fanático dos cenários extremos, incluindo o calor?

Mudaste devido à idade? Ou foi depois de veres o resultado desses mesmos cenários extremos?


----------



## c0ldPT (16 Nov 2017 às 15:03)

The Weatherman disse:


> Acontecimento raro também conhecido por Medicane (Mediterranean hurricane). Este já tem o nome "Numa" atribuído à depressão que o originou.


Isso já aconteceu antes? Nem sabia...


----------



## The Weatherman (16 Nov 2017 às 15:11)

c0ldPT disse:


> Isso já aconteceu antes? Nem sabia...



Retirado da Wikipedia para ser mais rápido:

*"Mediterranean tropical-like cyclones*, sometimes referred to as *Mediterranean hurricanes* or *Medicanes*, are rare meteorological phenomena observed in the Mediterranean Sea. Due to the dry nature of the Mediterranean region, formation of tropical cyclones is infrequent, *with only 99 recorded tropical-like storms between 1948 and 2017*. No agency, however, is officially responsible for monitoring the formation and development of medicanes. Tropical cyclogenesis typically occurs within two separate regions of the sea. The first region, encompassing areas of the western Mediterranean, is more conducive for development than the other, the Ionian Sea to the east. The rough mountainous geography of the region raises additional difficulties despite being favorable for the development of severe weather and convective activity in general, and only with abnormal meteorological circumstances can medicanes form. *Numerous studies have been conducted on the impact of global warming on Mediterranean tropical cyclone formation, generally concluding that fewer yet more intense storms would form*"






Este foi a 16 de Janeiro de 1995


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Nov 2017 às 15:11)




----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Nov 2017 às 15:29)

criz0r disse:


>


Será que tb é plágio esta? Ahah
 E mesmo assim 100mm no norte Centro e 20\30 no sul nao é nada....


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Nov 2017 às 15:39)

Uma duvida: Aqui estão sempre a falar em primeiro\segundo painel do GFS? O que quer isso dizer?

Primeiro painel <192h segundo painel >192h, é isso?


----------



## The Weatherman (16 Nov 2017 às 15:43)

Meteofan disse:


> Uma duvida: Aqui estão sempre a falar em primeiro\segundo painel do GFS? O que quer isso dizer?
> 
> Primeiro painel <192h segundo painel >192h, é isso?



Correto. Vá lá, primeiro painel <=192h ...


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Nov 2017 às 15:48)

The Weatherman disse:


> Correto. Vá lá, primeiro painel <=192h ...


Obrigado. Nunca tinha percebido bem, mas deduzi corretamente parece!


----------



## RedeMeteo (16 Nov 2017 às 16:01)

Orion disse:


> Não eras tu o fanático dos cenários extremos, incluindo o calor?
> 
> Mudaste devido à idade? Ou foi depois de veres o resultado desses mesmos cenários extremos?


sim fascinado pelo calor extremo no verão, mas pela chuva extrema no outono/inverno...


----------



## jamestorm (16 Nov 2017 às 16:06)

@RedeMeteo vais ter muitas razões para te alegrares no futuro, no que toca a calor extremo


----------



## The Weatherman (16 Nov 2017 às 16:12)

Devido ao AG existe uma enorme tendência para o aparecimento de fenómenos extremos com maior frequência. Nada de bom deve resultar desses fenómenos...


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Nov 2017 às 16:23)

Bem, esta run das 12 do GFS começa a aproximar-se do ECM com a depressão muito a Oeste e chuva no mar...
Enfim...


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Nov 2017 às 16:25)

Tudo isto é triste tudo isto é fado, mas que miséria !


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 17:22)

RedeMeteo disse:


> sim fascinado pelo calor extremo no verão, mas pela chuva extrema no outono/inverno...



Mas isso são variações dentro do expectável.

Calor extremo no inverno é que te devia fascinar.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Nov 2017 às 18:35)

Orion disse:


> Mas isso são variações dentro do expectável.
> 
> Calor extremo no inverno é que te devia fascinar.


Que teoria! Como se fosse uma grande alegria ter calor extremo no inverno, estejamos em seca ou não. Uma pessoa lê com cada uma, meu deus, seja ironia ou não, isto nem se devia dizer.


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 18:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Que teoria! Como se fosse uma grande alegria ter calor extremo no inverno, estejamos em seca ou não, e logo para quem vive no Alentejo. Uma pessoa lê com cada uma, meu deus, seja ironia ou não, isto nem se devia dizer.



Escrevi aquilo porque o membro em questão, na altura, era muito criticado porque ficava triste quando não fazia calor suficiente nos dias tórridos de verão.

Como tal, isto  não se aplica à minha pessoa.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Nov 2017 às 18:50)

Orion disse:


> Escrevi aquilo porque o membro em questão, na altura, era muito criticado porque ficava triste quando não fazia calor suficiente nos dias tórridos de verão.
> 
> Como tal, isto  não se aplica à minha pessoa.


Uma coisa é gostar de ter calor extremo no verão, tal como dizes queixava-se nessa altura, que é a altura mais digna para tal acontecer. Outra, é gostar de calor extremo no inverno, que é completamente absurdo, mas pronto, há gostos e gostos. É normal, para quem tem temperaturas de 40ºC frequentemente no verão ter estas opiniões.


----------



## jamestorm (16 Nov 2017 às 18:55)

e parece que vamos é ter calor no Inverno...temperaturas a subir bem  nos proximos dias. Faro e o sul a chegarem aos 25ºC


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Nov 2017 às 20:35)

BWF disse:


> (...)
> chover nunca é isso mesmo que tem de acontecer!!!! na ultima anomalia de 1981-2010 tivemos uma redução de 10-20 mm, ainda nem ao 1/3 desta norma actual chegamos. fala-se de mudanças climáticas, o que basicamente e traduzindo significa  que no nosso clima as regiões com clima csb passassem para um clima csa, e as regiões com clima csa passassem para climas semi-aridos, na pratica o que os especialistas afirmam ao dizerem que estamos perante uma mudança climática é que o  Porto terá um clima identico a Vila Real de Santo Antonio e Faro ou Setúbal um clima igual a Agadir ou Marrakech, para isso acontecer que mudança teremos de assistir a nível de precipitação e temperaturas?, nestes proximos 23 anos terá literalmente de chover nunca em Portugal.



Na realidade encontras clima Csa na "terra quente transmontana" e na região centro, a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, não necessariamente sotavento algarvio. Semi-árido está presente em parte do sul da PI, e até mesmo no território continental, no concelho de Mértola.









BWF disse:


> O que vale é que numa era em que temos politica especulativa e de pós-verdade e factos alternativos, temos uma economia especulativa e de casino, temos a excepção e o privilégio de termos uma comunidade e um pensamento cientifico, nada de pensamento unico, nada especulativa que não quer criar alarmismos nas populações mas somente sensibilizar.



Que comunidade é?


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 20:46)




----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Nov 2017 às 21:01)

BWF disse:


> a realidade é uma são os dois tipos de climas predominantes de longe do nosso territorio, corrije-me se existe outro. se os especialistas dizem nos media que não estamos a assistir a uma alteração climática, mas sim a uma mudança climatica, significa que estes dois tipos clima irão futuramente transitar o csb para csa e o csa para bsk, alias isto é um dado, uma hipotese cientifica totalmente indiscutivel. o que quis demonstrar foi o que será preciso para isso acontecer, já que vai acontecer, ou então anda-se a dizer coisas para milhões de pessoas só por se dizer.



Alteração (ou mudança, são sinónimos ou não?) não implica necessariamente a transição de classificação climática em todo o lado, mas nas zonas limítrofes (por exemplo zonas Csa no Alentejo a beirar o Bsk) isso pode acontecer, por alguns mm. 
Mas é a tal coisa de achar à partida que uma variação de 1/2ºC na média aparentemente não traz impactos, mas só aparentemente...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (16 Nov 2017 às 21:16)

BWF disse:


> Nada disso onde ouvi esta tirada foi na sic-noticias por um especialista era mesmo em oposição as alterações climaticas, afirmando quem o disse que não estamos a assistir a uma alteraçao climatica mas sim a uma mudança climatica e depois justificou, afirmando que estamos a assistir a uma mudança climatica pois o clima que temos já não igual ao que tivemos o que objectivamente não é verdade, nem sequer é possivel nos proximos 100 anos. Foi no inicio do mês de Novembro sobre os relatorios do IPMA.
> Mas ultimamente tenho ouvido coisas giras, pessoas no norte de Portugal acharem que vão ficar igual a Israel, dizerem que o alqueva daqui a 10 anos vai secar, enfim não tem havido exagero nenhum, nem falta de bom senso, nem sequer alarmismo. Somente pedagogia e sensibilização. isto anda giro anda.
> Encarem estes meus comentários pela positiva isto já merecia um contraditório, já merecia.  até uma proxima!



O que é certo é que mesmo alarmando, com ou sem exageros, parece que as atitudes pouco mudam.


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 21:20)

Qual é a diferença entre 'mudança climática' e 'alteração climática'?

Ou melhor...

Qual é a diferença entre 'mudança' e 'alteração'?


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 21:27)

BWF disse:


> Em relação á politica internacional, uma noticia que não foi divulgada é que o novo baluarte do ambientalismo mundial a China, não cumpriu o acordo de Paris e aumentou e muito a emissão de co2 para atmosfera, *o que me leva a concluir e lembrar as palavras do Trump, pelos vistos o que é exigido a umas potencias não são exigidas a outras* e que sendo assim esses acordos pouco servem a não ser para discursos moralistas,


----------



## hurricane (16 Nov 2017 às 21:55)

BWF disse:


> Da minha parte e por teimosia, e não é por isso que não deixo de ser solidário e sentir o problema de quem sofre com a seca, nomeadamente a lavoura. Eu enquanto não me obrigarem tomo os banhos e puxo o autoclismo como quiser, esta coisa bem portuguesa, de por portugueses a julgarem outros e meterem-se na liberdade individual de cada um é um peditório que participo.
> Em relação á politica internacional, uma noticia que não foi divulgada é que o novo baluarte do ambientalismo mundial a China, não cumpriu o acordo de Paris e aumentou e muito a emissão de co2 para atmosfera, o que me leva a concluir e lembrar as palavras do Trump, pelos vistos o que é exigido a umas potencias não são exigidas a outras e que sendo assim esses acordos pouco servem a não ser para discursos moralistas, mas que não resolvem o real problema mundial que se chama excesso populacional e diminuição de recursos


 Nao é uma atitude bem portuguesa, é apenas bom senso. No seu caso é apenas egoísmo. Felizmente Portugal tomou uma atitude sensata em eliminar ate 2030 a producao de energia atraves do Carvao.


----------



## hurricane (16 Nov 2017 às 22:10)

BWF disse:


> É bem portuguesa é, daqui a 1 mês ninguém se lembra do autoclismo. até lá é mais uma moda, mais uma tentativa de arranjar culpados, patinhos feios, era o que faltava virem-me dizer o que faço na minha casa. Chama-se liberdade de pensamento e liberdade de acção e acima de tudo privacidade, faço o que quero com a agua que pago, não sou pior ou melhor pessoa mais ou menos egoísta que você por isso garanto-lhe.
> 
> em relação á eficiência do uso da agua, na agricultura, tudo certo concordo, poiticas verdes, concordo.agora andarem com folclore como as pessoas utilizam o autoclismo e se tomam banhos ou não é que é para mim além de ser um insulto á inteligência é ofensivo e pior uma intromissão directa no que respeita as minhas liberdades individuais, é já entrarem num campo perigoso.
> 
> agora pergunto querer arrebentar com areas negocio como a pecuária, ou as culturas de regadio como já ouve-se por ai se não é egoismo é o quê?


Eu nao sou ninguem para lhe obrigar a fazer nada. Sou apenas um ser humano com consciencia ambiental e do mundo que me rodeia. Se voce nao o é, isso só demonstra egoísmo. Tambem cometo erros é verdade, mas nao venho glorificar-me pelos erros que cometi.  A consciencia ambiental nao precisa de ser imposta a ninguem, ou se tem ou nao se tem. Ou pode ser sensibilizada. E é por causa de atitudes dessas 'eu faco o que quero porque os outros tambem o fazem' que o mundo está como está.


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 22:20)

hurricane disse:


> Felizmente Portugal tomou uma atitude sensata em eliminar ate 2030 a producao de energia atraves do Carvao.



Quanto muito vai substituir pelo gás natural.

Em períodos de seca e pouco vento c'mé que vai ser?


----------



## Marco pires (16 Nov 2017 às 22:20)

o que para aqui vai


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 22:22)

Marco pires disse:


> o que para aqui vai



É, em parte, uma conversa de retrete


----------



## Marco pires (16 Nov 2017 às 22:25)

mesmo


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2017 às 22:26)

Umas chuvadas e resolvia logo isso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2017 às 22:28)

Orion disse:


> Quanto muito vai substituir pelo gás natural.
> 
> Em períodos de seca e pouco vento c'mé que vai ser?



Vai ser a pedalar para produzir energia. Oh Zé, pedala aí, que eu quero ver a novela., depois é a vez da Maria ir pedalar para o Zé ver o futebol. 

Nessa altura, haverá mais consumo de electricidade com os carros elétricos e vamos para o solar encher o país cheio de painéis e deitar a floresta abaixo, melhor aproveitar este ano que ardeu bem e meter painéis solares. 

Agora, já percebi, @BWF , é por isso, que é um pivete sempre nos Wc's públicos é para poupar água.


----------



## BWF (16 Nov 2017 às 22:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vai ser a pedalar para produzir energia. Oh Zé, pedala aí, que eu quero ver a novela., depois é a vez da Maria ir pedalar para o Zé ver o futebol.
> 
> Nessa altura, haverá mais consumo de electricidade com os carros elétricos e vamos para o solar encher o país cheio de painéis e deitar a floresta abaixo, melhor aproveitar este ano que ardeu bem e meter painéis solares.
> 
> Agora, já percebi, @BWF , é por isso, que é um pivete sempre nos Wc's públicos é para poupar água.



Está explicado.
É o poder e o smell que irmana das bases populares !


----------



## BWF (16 Nov 2017 às 22:44)

Falando de coisas mais interessantes . Olhando para a saída do GFS, notamos uma aproximação ao ECM já a partir das 150h, estou convencido que o Anticiclone mais centrado no mediterrâneo não irá conseguir ter força suficiente para afugentar a forte depressão que se forma no atlântico e que os modelos irão aos poucos melhorar as saidas e termos o 1º evento instável deste Outono.Depois disso logo se verá. O GFS e o ECM passam a vida a colocar o que o outro previu e vice-versa, o GFS hoje parece o ECM de ontem e o ECM de hoje parece o GFS de ontem. Mas acho que a partir daqui vão começar acertar agulhas e vai-se mesmo estabelecer uma circulação zonal e que a depressão virá e poderá mesmo bater em força no nosso territorio. até uma proxima pessoal e calma que isto até Junho muita agua vai passar debaixo da ponte.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Nov 2017 às 22:49)

Isto agora fez-me lembrar uma vez um imbecil que estava à minha frente na fila do Multibanco. Tira o extracto, olha para ele, amarrota-o, atira-o para o chão e vai à vida dele. Eu apanhei o extracto, vou atrás dele, toco-lhe no ombro e digo: 'desculpe, mas deixou cair isto'. A inteligência julgou que eu não tinha percebido e responde-me que não tinha deixado cair, que tinha sido propositadamente (jura?). Eu pergunto-lhe se ele não tem vergonha de se comportar como um irracional ao que me responde: 'pago impostos para a Câmara Municipal pagar aos funcionários para limparem o que eu sujo. Além disso, se ninguém atirar lixo para o chão, não contratam pessoas para o limpar e há menos emprego'. A 'conversa' acabou comigo a sugerir-lhe uma vasectomia. É possível que ainda hoje não tenha percebido. Portugal tem muitos défices. Um dos maiores é o do civismo. Foi essa a maior diferença que notei quando cheguei cá.


----------



## bandevelugo (16 Nov 2017 às 22:51)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Na realidade encontras clima Csa na "terra quente transmontana" e na região centro, a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, não necessariamente sotavento algarvio. Semi-árido está presente em parte do sul da PI, e até mesmo no território continental, no concelho de Mértola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O que eu acho interessante neste mapa do IPMA é *a classe do clima da Ponta de Sagres ser igual à das altitudes do Alto Minho*!!!!! Pelas normais e séries longas (eg. SNIRH), certos locais acima dos 400m de cota recebem mais de 40-50mm no mês mais seco, e mais de 2500mm/ano em média, só podendo ser classificado como Cfb na classificação de Koppen. Em Sagres temos quase um semestre seco e 400 ou 500mm de média anual...

MAs não é isso que me traz aqui. É precisamente a vozearia louca sobre a fortíssima seca que atualmente atravessamos... e a sua grande "novidade" e ligação às inevitáveis alterações climáticas - como se o clima, pela sua própria natureza, não fosse mutável ao longo dos séculos e milénios.

Pois recentemente foi publicado um artigo deveras interessante sobre as secas na península Ibérica, cuja leitura atenta eu recomendo vivamente. Coloco aqui alguns excertos.

*"Drought Trends in the Iberian Peninsula over the Last 112 Years*

P. Páscoa,1 C. M. Gouveia,1,2 A. Russo,1 and R. M. Trigo1
1Instituto Dom Luís, Faculdade de Ciências da Universidade de Lisboa, Campo Grande, Edifício C8, Piso 3, 1749-016 Lisboa, Portugal
2Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera, Lisboa, Portugal

The Iberian Peninsula (IP) is a drought-prone area located in the Mediterranean which presents a significant tendency towards
dryness during the last decades, reinforcing the need for a continuous monitoring of drought. The long-term evolution of drought
in the IP is analyzed, using the Standardized Precipitation Evaporation Index (SPEI) and the Standardized Precipitation Index
(SPI), for the period of 1901–2012 and for three subperiods: 1901–1937, 1938–1974, and 1975–2012. SPI and SPEI were calculated with
a 12-month time scale, using data from the Climatic Research Unit (CRU) database. Trends in the drought indices, precipitation,
and reference evapotranspiration (ET0) were analysed and series of drought duration, drought magnitude, time between drought
events, and mean intensity of the events were computed. SPI and SPEI significant trends show areas with opposite signals in the
period 1901–2012, mainly associated with precipitation trends, which are significant and positive in the northwestern region and
significant and negative in the southern areas. Additionally, SPEI identified dryer conditions and an increase in the area affected by
droughts, which agrees with the increase in ET0.The same spatial differences were identified in the drought duration, magnitude,
mean intensity, and time between drought events.

[...]

4. Discussion and Conclusions

[...]

The analysis of the three subperiods pointed to different behaviors in terms of drought trends, highlighting the need to perform a separate analysis at regional scale for the IP [35] aiming to reduce the vulnerability of the different regions and minimize losses induced by drought [36]. The results for the three smaller subperiods (1901–1937, 1938–1974, and 1975–2012) point to a generalized trend towards higher evaporative demand in the first and last period and of a lower ET0 in the intermediate period. While in the case of the first period a small area with positive trends of ET0 was found in the southeastern region, in the last period a corresponding area was found in the eastern part of Portugal. The spatial patterns of precipitation trends in the first 3 decades of the 20th century are similar to the spatial patterns found for the long-term period, with negative trends in the South and Southwest and positive trends in the North and Northwest of the IP. Moreover, a clear trend for wet conditions  was observed in the intermediate period. Finally, less significant trends were observed in the last period and mainly concentrated in the North, where they are mostly negative, thus showing a shift in the trend.

[...]"

Isto é, após análise aprofundada da extensão, frequência, intensidade, etc. das secas verificaram-se padrões distintos nas várias regiões da península Ibérica e nos períodos analisados.

Vale a pena ser lido pelo pessoal do MeteoPT, até porque tem gráficos e mapas muito interessantes.


----------



## BWF (16 Nov 2017 às 22:59)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Isto agora fez-me lembrar uma vez um imbecil que estava à minha frente na fila do Multibanco. Tira o extracto, olha para ele, amarrota-o, atira-o para o chão e vai à vida dele. Eu apanhei o extracto, vou atrás dele, toco-lhe no ombro e digo: 'desculpe, mas deixou cair isto'. A inteligência julgou que eu não tinha percebido e responde-me que não tinha deixado cair, que tinha sido propositadamente (jura?). Eu pergunto-lhe se ele não tem vergonha de se comportar como um irracional ao que me responde: 'pago impostos para a Câmara Municipal pagar aos funcionários para limparem o que eu sujo. Além disso, se ninguém atirar lixo para o chão, não contratam pessoas para o limpar e há menos emprego'. A 'conversa' acabou comigo a sugerir-lhe uma vasectomia. É possível que ainda hoje não tenha percebido. Portugal tem muitos défices. Um dos maiores é o do civismo. Foi essa a maior diferença que notei quando cheguei cá.



isso faz-me lembrar uma situação, de uma pessoa que se achava engraçada sem nunca perceber que não tinha graça nenhuma.
e falando em civismo e eduação e imbecis vou dar aqui um exemplo disso mesmo:
Muita agua se passou debaixo das pontes neste forum não tenho rancor com ninguém, falei aqui com pessoas interessantes, mas houve uma situação que marcou este forum que revela não se alguém é boa pessoa ou má, irritante ou não, revela se tem ou não te caracter.
Houve uma altura que devido as politiquices no pico dos atentados terroristas se chamava a user que era eu, de racista e xenofobo ao tentar contrariar isso muitos users justificaram, houve picardias,a balança pendeu para o lado mais fraco que era eu e acabei por ter guia de marcha,faz parte da vida,vivo bem com isso. Mas só alguém desceu bem baixo e chamou 3ºs para o assunto e disse algo que nunca esquecerei por tão baixo que foi: que e insinuou que não entendia que haviam pais que educavam os filhos para serem racistas e xenófobos, como me chamaram nesse período de racista e xenófobo, a carapuça serviu, essa boca rasteira, foleira e asquerosa ficou-me atravessada mas pensei para com os meus botões como é que uma pessoa num forum na internet diz algo desse género a um desconhecido sem saber sequer se esse alguém tem ou teve pais, se teve pais capazes de darem uma educação  felizmente  não é o meu caso, mas poderia ser.
E pensei para com os meus botões,alguém sem carácter que revela a falta dele num forum, uma pessoa e de certeza extremamente solitária e frustrada incapaz de esconder essa frustração por detrás de um teclado.


----------



## Orion (16 Nov 2017 às 22:59)

bandevelugo disse:


> É precisamente a vozearia louca sobre a fortíssima seca que atualmente atravessamos... e a sua grande "novidade" e ligação às inevitáveis alterações climáticas - como se o clima, pela sua própria natureza, não fosse mutável ao longo dos séculos e milénios.








Podia ir mais para trás mas acho que não é preciso.

100 litros de água a dividir por 10 pessoas = 100 litros de água a dividir por 20, 30 ou 40 pessoas?


----------



## vitamos (16 Nov 2017 às 23:06)

Já não há pachorra por isso cá vai pela milésima vez... Resolvam a porra dos vossos problemas por PM. Não poluam (mais) o fórum.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Nov 2017 às 23:09)

BWF disse:


> Muita agua se passou debaixo das pontes neste forum não tenho rancor com ninguém, falei aqui com pessoas interessantes, mas houve uma situação que marcou este forum que revela não se alguém é boa pessoa ou má, irritante ou não, revela se tem ou não te caracter.
> Houve uma altura que devido as politiquices no pico dos atentados terroristas se chamava a user que era eu, de racista e xenofobo ao tentar contrariar isso muitos users justificaram, houve picardias,a balança pendeu para o lado mais fraco que era eu e acabei por ter guia de marcha,faz parte da vida,vivo bem com isso. Mas só alguém desceu bem baixo e chamou 3ºs para o assunto e disse algo que nunca esquecerei por tão baixo que foi: que e insinuou que não entendia que haviam pais que educavam os filhos para serem racistas e xenófobos, como me chamaram nesse período de racista e xenófobo, a carapuça serviu



Ahn? De onde raio é que isto veio e o que diacho quer isto dizer/tem este amontoado de palavras desconexas a ver com o que quer que seja?


----------



## BWF (16 Nov 2017 às 23:13)

vitamos disse:


> Já não há pachorra por isso cá vai pela milésima vez... Resolvam a porra dos vossos problemas por PM. Não poluam (mais) o fórum.



assunto encerrado  e apagado era só para demonstrar o calibre da personagem alias a personagem manipulou o forum relacionado com a politica e limpou com com o pessoal que simpatiza com a direita com uma grande pinta . uma coisa é falar de mim e tenho as costas largas outra é falar e fazer insinuações da familia, pais de foristas. isso demonstra bem o grau civico e educacional da personagem.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Nov 2017 às 23:18)

Aquela coisa das realidades paralelas é capaz de ter alguma razão de ser. Sendo assim, na minha quero frio, chuva e neve..


----------



## Teya (16 Nov 2017 às 23:19)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Aquela coisa das realidades paralelas é capaz de ter alguma razão de ser. Sendo assim, na minha quero frio, chuva e neve..



 Pode vir para a minha também!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Nov 2017 às 23:23)

Teya disse:


> Pode vir para a minha também!



Nessa realidade paralela vou começar a beber. O mundo é capaz de passar a parecer-me mais lógico. E se não parecer, também não importa. Tenho chuva, frio e neve. É na boa!


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2017 às 23:25)

Bem, acho mais importante falar de previsões na próxima semana ...
Saída 18 GFS 
Prevê primeiro chuva para o norte na próxima quarta e depois sexta para todo o país ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Nov 2017 às 23:26)

Só acredito quando tiver as varandas molhadas. Daqui até lá não me doam as costas!


----------



## Marco pires (16 Nov 2017 às 23:27)

com isto tudo uma pessoa até, se perde.
relativamente ao que interessa, como estamos de previsões, animadoras ou nem por isso?


----------



## joselamego (16 Nov 2017 às 23:28)

Marco pires disse:


> com isto tudo uma pessoa até, se perde.
> relativamente ao que interessa, como estamos de previsões, animadoras ou nem por isso?


Saída 18 GFS prevê primeiro chuva no norte e só lá para sexta em todo o país ...a ver vamos ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (16 Nov 2017 às 23:31)

joselamego disse:


> Saída 18 GFS prevê primeiro chuva no norte e só lá para sexta em todo o país ...a ver vamos ....
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



mas uma semaninha então de seca, mas pelo menos que quando vier venha bem distribuída de maneira generosa


----------



## bandevelugo (16 Nov 2017 às 23:39)

Orion disse:


> Podia ir mais para trás mas acho que não é preciso.
> 
> 100 litros de água a dividir por 10 pessoas = 100 litros de água a dividir por 20, 30 ou 40 pessoas?



Caro Orion,

Confesso-me totalmente baralhado! 

O que é que o gráfico tem a ver com a minha frase (que citou) e com o estudo que apresentei sobre as secas na Península Ibérica no último século?

Podia elucidar-me? Quero responder-lhe mas não sei como!!!


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 00:23)

bandevelugo disse:


> Caro Orion,
> 
> Confesso-me totalmente baralhado!
> 
> ...



Concerteza e sem inibições.

A diminuição da precipitação tende a reduzir a quantidade de água disponível à população e ao ecossistema. As barragens ajudam mas um dos seus propósitos, produção de energia, contribui para a redução da quantidade de água armazenada. Pode-se sempre fazer furos mas sem precipitação para alimentar os aquíferos, o resultado é o mesmo  A redução da precipitação tende a reduzir a quantidade de água disponível. Em PT não há reservas naturais secundárias de água como glaciares.

O aumento da população leva a um aumento do consumo de água. Mais, sociedades desenvolvidas, como PT, tendem a gastar mais água por _capita_ do que nações pobres. A indústria e a agricultura moderna podem ter mais eficiência que a agricultura de subsistência mas gastam quantidades massivas de água.

O aumento da temperatura tende a aumentar a evapotranspiração. Quanto isto ocorre simultâneamente com uma diminuição gradual da precipitação maus cenários são inevitáveis.

A utilização do argumento do 'o clima sempre mudou' é, à falta de melhor termo, bastante ignorante. Já que é assim eu gostaria de falar com pessoas que experienciaram esses climas tão diversos e mutáveis. Há 1 milhão de anos atrás quantas pessoas existiam? E quantas cidades haviam? Lisboa era mais bonita ou mais feia do que é hoje?

Eu gostava de viver nesse mundo em que se pode perder >25% da precipitação e aumentar as temperaturas sem haver consequências reais. Até parece que a maioria dos >7.5 MM de pessoas do globo vive em países em que há (quase) sempre água na torneira. Em alguns uma torneira é um luxo irrelevante. Nem canalizações há.

Quantas pessoas é que ainda hoje em dia vivem da agricultura de subsistência e como tal dependem de um clima estável?



> Currently, there are approximately 500 million smallholder farms worldwide; more than 2 billion people depend on them for their livelihoods. About 80% of the food consumed in Asia and Sub-Saharan Africa is produced by these small farms. Most of the smallholder farmers focus on a subsistence level of production in which they produce only for self-consumption.



A estatística anterior relaciona-se com esta:



> After steadily declining for over a decade, global hunger is on the rise again, affecting 815 million people in 2016, or 11 per cent of the global population, says a new edition of the annual United Nations report on world food security and nutrition released today.



Já escrevi que a utilização do 'o clima sempre mudou' é bastante ignorante? Só para confirmar. O problema não se cinge à temperatura e a precipitação. Há também isto  https://www.theguardian.com/environ...oil-acutely-degraded-due-to-agriculture-study

Nos países 'ricos' o leque de soluções é tendencialmente maior. Nos 'pobres' o que ocorre é mais ou menos isto  http://foreignpolicy.com/2017/06/06/the-making-of-a-climate-outlaw/ / & / http://foreignpolicy.com/2017/05/31/the-watson-files-somalia-climate-change-conflict-war/

Só para confirmar.... Já escrevi que o 'clima sempre mudou e sempre mudará e como tal é irrelevante' é um argumento bastante ignorante? Bom, dizem que não há 2 sem 3.


----------



## BWF (17 Nov 2017 às 00:41)

Orion disse:


> Concerteza e sem inibições.
> 
> A diminuição da precipitação tende a reduzir a quantidade de água disponível à população e ao ecossistema. As barragens ajudam mas um dos seus propósitos, produção de energia, contribui para a redução da quantidade de água armazenada. Pode-se sempre fazer furos mas sem precipitação para alimentar os aquíferos, o resultado é o mesmo  A redução da precipitação tende a reduzir a quantidade de água disponível. Em PT não há reservas naturais secundárias de água como glaciares.
> 
> ...



É muito improvavel que dada a nossa localização o circuito zonal seja irreversivelmente interrumpido que haja uma redução tão significativa da precipitação que provoque secas extremas tão extensas e problemas cronicos de água . É  impossivel isso se suceder enquanto andarmos por cá e era isto que deveria dizer-se as populações em vez de ficção cientifica e alarmismo que isso gera nas populações.
As secas serão periodicas mas é impossivel transformarmos-nos num país de grande escassez de agua tipo Israel. Apesar da tendência do AR ser uma realidade,teremos sempre anos,meses muito chuvosos também.

Importas-te de indicar onde em Portugal houve uma redução de 25 por cento da precipitação media? Considerando as normas climaticas existentes?
É isto que não entendo muito bem na narrativa o AR estas conclusões,estes dados que são lançados assim para o ar.
Existe um grande entusiasmo em relação ao AR que provoca alguns excessos de interpertação.Acho que é inegavel.


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 00:48)

BWF disse:


> Importas-te de indicar onde em Portugal houve uma redução de 25 por cento da precipitação media?



Não encontras porque não escrevi isso. É um valor exemplificativo. A redução da precipitação, tal como o aumento da temperatura, não é e dificilmente seria linear e homogéneo.



BWF disse:


> Existe um grande entusiasmo em relação ao AR que provoca alguns excessos de interpertação.



Mesmo que a mudança atual fosse natural as consequências seriam as mesmas. A procura pelos recursos é fixa e com um crescimento mais ou menos estável. Já a oferta é mais variável.

E não, não voltes a usar o Trump como exemplo 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2017.9118/page-328#post-636300


----------



## BWF (17 Nov 2017 às 00:59)

Orion disse:


> Não encontras porque não escrevi isso. É um valor exemplificativo. A redução da precipitação, tal como o aumento da temperatura, não é e dificilmente seria linear e homogéneo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..."Eu gostava de viver nesse mundo em que se pode perder >25%   da precipitação"...


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 01:00)

Orion disse:


> Eu gostava de viver nesse *mundo* em que se pode perder >25% da precipitação





BWF disse:


> ..."Eu gostava de viver nesse *mundo* em que se pode perder >25%   da precipitação"...





BWF disse:


> Importas-te de indicar onde em *Portugal* houve uma redução de 25 por cento da precipitação media?





Orion disse:


> *Não encontras porque não escrevi isso*. É um valor exemplificativo.



Exato.



BWF disse:


> Apesar da tendência do *AR* ser uma realidade,teremos sempre anos,meses muito chuvosos também.



AR? Aquecimento Regional?


----------



## BWF (17 Nov 2017 às 01:05)

Orion disse:


> Exato.



Ok era um exemplo uma figura de estilo,get it.Parecia um facto alternativo á lá trump.
Sabes quem não alinhar no AG e de forma ferverosa é um trumpista em potência.


----------



## dahon (17 Nov 2017 às 02:46)

Orion disse:


> Quanto muito vai substituir pelo gás natural.
> 
> Em períodos de seca e pouco vento c'mé que vai ser?



Barragens e painéis fotovoltaicos instalados em bases flutuantes nas albufeiras das barragens. Mais barragens mais água armazenada e os painéis nas albufeiras para além da produção de energia reduzem a evaporação de água. Isto juntando aos painéis instalados em terra.

Mas sim as Centrais a Gás estarão lá sempre como backup e como recurso menos poluente e mais eficiente que as centrais a carvão. 



algarvio1980 disse:


> Vai ser a pedalar para produzir energia. Oh Zé, pedala aí, que eu quero ver a novela., depois é a vez da Maria ir pedalar para o Zé ver o futebol.
> 
> Nessa altura, haverá mais consumo de electricidade com os carros elétricos e vamos para o solar encher o país cheio de painéis e deitar a floresta abaixo, melhor aproveitar este ano que ardeu bem e meter painéis solares.



Não se preocupem que com as smart-grids todos esses "problemas" tem solução. A tecnologia já existe so precisa de ser implementada.
Se bem que nem é preciso complicar muito. Sabendo que na sua grande maioria o excedente de produção é no período nocturno, e que muito provavelmente o período predilecto para o carregamento dos carros eléctricos será no mesmo período eu diria que a situação não é muito problemática.


----------



## Teya (17 Nov 2017 às 02:48)

BWF disse:


> Ok era um exemplo uma figura de estilo,get it.Parecia um facto alternativo á lá trump.
> Sabes quem não alinhar no AG e de forma ferverosa é um trumpista em potência.



 Quando cerca de 97% da comunidade científica está em concordância quanto à existência de AG e que os humanos são responsáveis pelas alterações climáticas (e não é preciso ser um crente ferveroso), nem a opinião dos 3% vale de alguma coisa, quanto mais de gente que se baseia em conspirações. 
 Portanto, tendo em conta as declarações 'inteligentíssimas' do Trump, parece-me um nome apropriado porque eu chamaria pior.


----------



## GabKoost (17 Nov 2017 às 07:51)

Teya disse:


> Quando cerca de 97% da comunidade científica está em concordância quanto à existência de AG e que os humanos são responsáveis pelas alterações climáticas (e não é preciso ser um crente ferveroso), nem a opinião dos 3% vale de alguma coisa, quanto mais de gente que se baseia em conspirações.
> Portanto, tendo em conta as declarações 'inteligentíssimas' do Trump, parece-me um nome apropriado porque eu chamaria pior.



Como é óbvio, o AG não é uma teoria mais um facto constatável há muito. É palpável, verificável e, para rematar, PREVISÍVEL.

Qualquer pessoa que "não acredite" no aquecimento global não tem para mim qualquer dignidade como ser humano, ie, um ser com inteligência de raciocínio básico. Uma pessoa que se considere inteligente e que não aceite o AG deve ter problemas de consciência pesadíssimos ou mentais até. Quem sabe.

Quanto às referências a Trump, eu que segui e sigo tudo o que ELE diz (e não os media), sei que ele ACREDITA NELE.

Trump foi apanhado um par de vezes a fugir a questões sobre o AG porque estava a fazer campanha em território interior onde as populações queriam é saber de novos postos de trabalho industriais.

Obviamente que quando o questionaram sobre essa temática tendo em conta as suas promessas de reabertura de centrais de produção energética a carvão etc., teve de dizer aquilo que as pessoas queriam ouvir.

Contudo, qualquer pessoa que pensar que Trump não acredita no aquecimento global tem dois problemas:

1- Nunca ouviu o que Trump disse repetidamente sobre a forma de se combater o mesmo,
2- Deve ser muito ingénuo ao ponto realmente acreditar que uma pessoa tão poderosa e com negócios que podem ser severamente afectados pelo AG, esteja em negação sobre esta realidade.

Eu, que não como CNN às colheres nem me transformei nos últimos anos num carneirinho que retira a informação da TV generalista (que só apresenta as narrativas que mais audiência dão independentemente da justiça e precisão da mesma), ouvia os discursos de Trump durante a campanha dele assim como as sua intervenções quando reuniu os maiores líderes industriais Americanos, Elon Musk e outros incluídos.

A verdadeira posição de Trump sobre o aquecimento global, aquela que OS NOSSOS MEDIA NÃO RELATAM PORQUE AS NÃO POLÉMICAS NÃO VENDEM TANTO COMO A DEMONIFICAÇÃO, consiste simplesmente nos seguintes pontos:

1- O aquecimento global é uma realidade,

2- A quantificação do AG é ainda impreciso e subjectivo dependendo de quem se questionar,

3- O tratado de Paris foi um embuste onde líderes inocentes à procura da utopia foram durante uma semana comer e beber do bom e  do melhor em hotéis 5*. Dali saíam embalados com a sensação de estarem a mudar o mundo e assinaram um acordo absolutamente inacreditável pois TODA A GENTE SABIA que ninguém o iria cumprir pelo simples factos das metas serem impossíveis e de, ironicamente, não haver quem fiscalize e obrigue / penalize qualquer das nações caso não o fizessem.

4- Resumindo, esse tratado foi elaborado por almas românticas despegadas da realidade e que, com isso, fizeram a humanidade perder anos preciosos. Note-se que Trump não destruiu o acordo de Paris. Apenas foi o 1º a dizer que era uma besteira inqualificável que não resolve nenhum problema para além de causar vários outros.

5- A filosofia de Trump sobre as soluções para o AG, concorde-se ou não com elas, são tanto ou mais válidas do que as do acordo de Paris. Segundo ele, é necessário:

Uma economia forte para poder haver investimento,
Uma capacidade de investimento forte dos privados em novas tecnologias,
Uma economia não amarrada a cortes energéticos para permitir esse crescimento,
Uma consciencialização da população de que NINGUÉM OS PROÍBE DE FAZEREM AS SUAS ESCOLHAS INDIVIDUAIS SENDO QUE NÃO CABE A UM ESTADO LIVRE OBRIGAR AS PESSOAS A VIVEREM DE X OU Y MODO,
Uma resposta dos mercados (das opções individuais de nós próprios) positiva às novas tecnologias criadas por esta indústria e economia saudável,
Se as pessoas QUISEREM COMPRAR e a tecnologia FOR EFICIENTE, EFICAZ E LUCRATIVA, o modo de vida ocidental (e consequentemente do resto mundo por cópia e inspiração, como Trump especificou de forma patente ao glorificar a liberdade da economia) mudará naturalmente pois, o dinheiro, é o maior motor de desenvolvimento possível sendo bem mais rápido e consensual que cortes, bloqueios e obrigações autoritárias.
Por outras palavras, o que Trump realmente disse é quase o oposto do que se repete por aqui. Ele efectivamente chegou a fazer aquele malabarismo do embuste da China pois estava numa de malhar neles por causa do défice externo e do facto dos USA despenderem biliões em formsa de travar as emissões quando, a China, não o fazia ficando assim em vantagem competitiva por causa de um tratado que ninguém cumpre e que, por arrasto, limitava a saúde da economia resultando na menor capacidade de investimento das empresas.

Goste-se ou não de Trump, e ninguém com certeza gostará ou odiará tudo sobre ele, esta narrativa é quanto a mim muito mais TERRA à TERRA.

De facto, como já se disse aqui, a tecnologia existe. O maior e ÚNICO entrave à mudança do nosso estilo de vida não está em Trump ou no nosso governo mas sim EM NÓS MESMOS que não investimos nem um cêntimo no nosso próprio impacto de carbono.

Em vez de comprarmos um BMW comprava-se um híbrido e punha-se uns paneis solares. Em vez de um 2º carro para usar meia dúzia de vezes, uma scooter pouco poluente faria o mesmo. Plantar árvores anualmente para "pagar" as nossas emissões? Tá quieto. Mudar as nossas opções como consumidor tanto a nível energético como moral e ético? Pois sim, só de vez em quando lá pelo Natal.








*I'm starting with the man in the mirror*
*I'm asking him to change his ways*
*And no message could have been any clearer*
*If you wanna make the world a better place*
*Take a look at yourself and then make a change*

*Michael Jackson.*




Deixemo-nos de culpar os Trumps desta vida pelas NOSSAS opções. Os governo correntes deram-nos a liberdade de tomar decisões. Existe tecnologia e liberdade. Culpar os governos é pura cobardia de todos nós.


----------



## hurricane (17 Nov 2017 às 08:06)

O utilizador do forum é de Direita. Quem o que? Milagres? A maior parte do pessoal da Direita populista nao acredita em factos cientificos nem que sejam explicados com desenhos. O Planeta está super lotado, o nivel de CO2 da atmosfera atingiu niveis records, a degradacao da biodiversidade e o desaparecimento de especies está ao nivel de uma extincao em massa, o gelo no Artico diminiu a cada ano. A Amazonia diminiu a cada ano. Os corais estao quase desaparecidos, etc etc. E ainda há quem nao acredite nas evidencias.


----------



## GabKoost (17 Nov 2017 às 08:17)

hurricane disse:


> O utilizador do forum é de Direita. Quem o que? Milagres? A maior parte do pessoal da Direita populista nao acredita em factos cientificos nem que sejam explicados com desenhos. O Planeta está super lotado, o nivel de CO2 da atmosfera atingiu niveis records, a degradacao da biodiversidade e o desaparecimento de especies está ao nivel de uma extincao em massa, o gelo no Artico diminiu a cada ano. A Amazonia diminiu a cada ano. Os corais estao quase desaparecidos, etc etc. E ainda há quem nao acredite nas evidencias.



Esse comentário é um autentico atentado.

Nunca mais caias no erro de dizer que o pessoal de direita ou de esquerda não acredita nisso ou naquilo.

Eu sou ABSOLUTAMENTE DE DIREITA e, politicamente, acho que a Esquerda é um retrocesso a todos os níveis tal como se pode verificar em TODOS OS PAÍSES onde os conceitos de esquerda foram aplicados ao máximo.

De resto a facção política não tem NADA mas NADA MESMO a ver com o facto de se acreditar ou não no AG.

Associar essas duas coisas descredibiliza totalmente tudo o que possa vir a dizer pois, na realidade, apenas comprovaste que crias os teus preconceitos completamente infundados e vens aqui falar deles como se de realidade de tratasse.

Em Portugal há muito mais gente tradicionalmente de centro direita do que de esquerda. E praticamente toda a gente acredita no aquecimento global.


----------



## srr (17 Nov 2017 às 08:38)

GEADA á direita e á esquerda , com ZERO GRAUS.

As plantas sofrem desesperadas, tanto da direita como da esquerda como do Centro.

E as Cerejeiras estão a Florir.  As Ovelhas estão a parir, nados quase mortos. etc etc etc


----------



## hurricane (17 Nov 2017 às 08:43)

GabKoost disse:


> Esse comentário é um autentico atentado.
> 
> Nunca mais caias no erro de dizer que o pessoal de direita ou de esquerda não acredita nisso ou naquilo.
> 
> ...



Eu falei da Direita populista e nao da Direita em si. O Trump é um belo caso de Direita populista que nada tem a haver com os Republicanos em geral. Mas nao me vou alongar com a questao da politica. Apenas um aparte, os paises onde o conceito de Direita tambem foi aplicado ao maximo nao sao melhores. Portugal foi um belo exemplo disso. Por isso é que tivemos a Revolucao.


----------



## MipsUc (17 Nov 2017 às 09:00)

Está a melhorar


----------



## GabKoost (17 Nov 2017 às 09:05)

hurricane disse:


> Eu falei da Direita populista e nao da Direita em si. O Trump é um belo caso de Direita populista que nada tem a haver com os Republicanos em geral. Mas nao me vou alongar com a questao da politica. Apenas um aparte, os paises onde o conceito de Direita tambem foi aplicado ao maximo nao sao melhores. Portugal foi um belo exemplo disso. Por isso é que tivemosa Revolucao.



É a última vez que falo de direitas e esquerdas pois isso não é um fórum político.

Termino dizendo apenas que não existe "populismo". Este termo é usado por pessoas arrogantes que se consideram acima da vontade do povo.

Populismo, por definição, tende a ser política que vai de encontro ao que o povo quer ouvir.  Ou seja, e isso é um FACTO e não uma opinião, todos os partidos são populistas. 

Se Trump tem a alcunha de "Populista" por se dirigir à classe trabalhadora dos USA, então o que era Hilary Clinton quando se dirigia à costa Oeste e Este centrando-se em assuntos como os direitos gay e aborto quando, TODA A GENTE SABE QUE ELA ATÉ ENTÃO TINHA FEITO CARREIRA CONTRA O CASAMENTO GAY E CONTRA O ABORTO.

Está em vídeo, em áudio, em cartazes, EM TODO O LADO.

Como podes ver, todos os políticos são "populistas" porque se dirigem AO SEU ELEITORADO sobre assuntos que ELES QUEREM VER RESOLVIDOS. Na perspectiva oposta, será sempre populismo.

Quase sempre, esse termo é usado negativamente por pessoas que, como disse, se consideram acima dos restantes e que tem dificuldade em aceitar outros pontos de vista. 

Um aviso que faço: Quando ouvires um narrador a criticar o outro de Populismo, apaga a TV pois estás a dar tempo de antena a um hipócrita provavelmente mal intencionado.


----------



## The Weatherman (17 Nov 2017 às 09:26)

E para seguir a tendência off-topic:


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2017 às 10:28)

O IPMA também aumentou a probabilidade de chuva para Lisboa: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/index.jsp
We live on hope!


----------



## The Weatherman (17 Nov 2017 às 10:38)




----------



## The Weatherman (17 Nov 2017 às 10:42)




----------



## hurricane (17 Nov 2017 às 10:48)

GabKoost disse:


> É a última vez que falo de direitas e esquerdas pois isso não é um fórum político.
> 
> Termino dizendo apenas que não existe "populismo". Este termo é usado por pessoas arrogantes que se consideram acima da vontade do povo.
> 
> ...



LOL sim ok.


----------



## rozzo (17 Nov 2017 às 10:49)

*A partir deste momento que termine de vez este triste desfile de "bate-bocas".*

Neste tópico (como noutros) a continuação destes "bate-bocas", e ainda para mais que esteja a derivar para "politiquices" terá de ser eliminada, está a descambar completamente.
Estamos todos frustrados com a seca? Estamos! Mas isso não é desculpa para estes comportamentos que só "poluem" o fórum... Haja paciência caramba!!!

E desculpem lá, mas já há um tópico para isso (que já por si é muito polémico no contexto deste fórum...), e mesmo assim ainda obrigam os restantes utilizadores a ter que levar com isso no restante do fórum???? 

Como foi dito atrás por outro membro do Staff, as vossas quezílias pessoais ou as discutem em mensagens privadas, ou as discutem em qualquer outra plataforma que não este *Fórum de Meteorologia*, sff....


Assunto encerrado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2017 às 10:55)

A propósito das inundações na Grécia mas que também se podem aplicar cá...


----------



## dahon (17 Nov 2017 às 11:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A propósito das inundações na Grécia mas que também se podem aplicar cá...



Eu diria em todo o planeta. O que não falta por este mundo fora é construção em leito de cheia. Mais uma vez a palavra de ordem é *ordenamento.*


----------



## AMFC (17 Nov 2017 às 11:36)

Além da incrível ausência de precipitação este episódio de seca tem algo que nunca me recordo de ter presenciado, o impressionante nº de dias de céu limpo, em que nem uma nuvem aparece.


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2017 às 11:46)

GFS horrível uns pingos dia 24 e pouco mais.. O ECM um pouco melhor mas muito fraco na mesma


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Nov 2017 às 11:53)

Algo que reparei, apesar de a chuva estar a ser ligeiramente adiada, esta cada vez parece mais certa, mas, a cada saída diminui em quantidade...até pode mesmo chover mas mesmo até aqui no litoral norte não deverá passar de chuva fraca e passageira


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2017 às 11:55)

c0ldPT disse:


> Algo que reparei, apesar de a chuva estar a ser ligeiramente adiada, esta cada vez parece mais certa, mas, a cada saída diminui em quantidade...até pode mesmo chover mas mesmo até aqui no litoral norte não deverá passar de chuva fraca e passageira


Pode ser até que nos próximos dias aumente a precipitação ...ainda faltam alguns dias 
Normalmente os modelos põe, retiram e depois voltam a pôr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Nov 2017 às 11:59)

AMFC disse:


> Além da incrível ausência de precipitação este episódio de seca tem algo que nunca me recordo de ter presenciado, o impressionante nº de dias de céu limpo, em que nem uma nuvem aparece.



Bem observado, segundo o ogimet, o ultimo dia que Lisboa teve nuvens foi dia 10, na actual de previsão as nuvens só devem aparecer no dia 22 Novembro, quando a nossa conversa é ausencia de nuvens isto é sinal que estamos mesmo mal. lol
A nascente da ribeira da mula a cota 420m da serra de sintra, está mesmo no limite de secar.


----------



## cepp1 (17 Nov 2017 às 12:22)

Parece que vai chover bem mas só la para cima para o litoral norte!!!


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Nov 2017 às 12:29)

cepp1 disse:


> Parece que vai chover bem mas só la para cima para o litoral norte!!!



Chover bem?!  O meteograma mostra 14 mm na minha área, tendo em conta a seca atual isso é chover bem?? Ainda por cima falamos do litoral norte, 14 mm nem para o sul chegava lol


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2017 às 12:37)

cepp1 disse:


> Parece que vai chover bem mas só la para cima para o litoral norte!!!


35mm para Viana do castelo, isso para mim por exemplo é um bom acumulado porque estou habituado a ter acumulados grande parte das vezes, inferior a 20mm, mas para eles pouco serve para combater uma seca. Não nos podemos esquecer que grande parte da região norte depende das nascentes e não de barragens como o sul. Se isto continuar assim, apesar das barragens no sul estarem num ponto extremamente crítico, é bem possível que o norte fique igual ou pior que o sul (como é o caso de Viseu). A região sul só está numa situação pior porque o inverno de à 2 anos foi seco, ao contrário do norte onde foi chuvoso, provavelmente se o tivesse sido também no sul, pelo menos em termos hidrológicos não estavamos numa situação tão grave.


----------



## cepp1 (17 Nov 2017 às 12:42)

joralentejano disse:


> 35mm para Viana do castelo, isso para mim por exemplo é um bom acumulado porque estou habituado a ter acumulados grande parte das vezes, inferior a 20mm, mas para eles pouco serve para combater uma seca. Não nos podemos esquecer que grande parte da região norte depende das nascentes e não de barragens como o sul. Se isto continuar assim, apesar das barragens no sul estarem num ponto extremamente crítico, é bem possível que o norte fique igual ou pior que o sul (como é o caso de Viseu). A região sul só está numa situação pior porque o inverno de à 2 anos foi seco, ao contrário do norte onde foi chuvoso, provavelmente se o tivesse sido também no sul, pelo menos em termos hidrológicos não estavamos numa situação tão grave.



Falei com a minha família porque vou a Viana no próximo fim de semana ea minha mãe trabalha na Protecção civil, meteorologia é com ela e já me disse que vou apanhar chuvinha a estadia toda. Parece me que o acumulado dos dias (de acordo com o que ela me disse) poderá passar os 35 mm.


----------



## cepp1 (17 Nov 2017 às 12:43)

c0ldPT disse:


> Chover bem?!  O meteograma mostra 14 mm na minha área, tendo em conta a seca atual isso é chover bem?? Ainda por cima falamos do litoral norte, 14 mm nem para o sul chegava lol


irá chover bem mais que 14 mm verás


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2017 às 12:46)

cepp1 disse:


> Falei com a minha família porque vou a Viana no próximo fim de semana ea minha mãe trabalha na Protecção civil, meteorologia é com ela e já me disse que vou apanhar chuvinha a estadia toda. Parece me que o acumulado dos dias (de acordo com o que ela me disse) poderá passar os 35 mm.


Sim, ainda falta quase uma semana para o evento, muita coisa mudará até lá, tanto pode chover mais do que está previsto agora, como menos. De qualquer das maneiras, segundo o GFS o sul ficaria a ver navios e depois é AA até às 384h, como é a saída das 06z não se dá grande crédito mas mais uma vez se assim fosse, seria chuva que de nada valia.


----------



## cepp1 (17 Nov 2017 às 12:51)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, ainda falta quase uma semana para o evento, muita coisa mudará até lá, tanto pode chover mais do que está previsto agora, como menos. De qualquer das maneiras, segundo o GFS o sul ficaria a ver navios e depois é AA até às 384h, como é a saída das 06z não se dá grande crédito mas mais uma vez se assim fosse, seria chuva que de nada valia.



Num Outono/Inverno em Portugal normal o AA estaria numa posição diferente o tempo todo???


----------



## MipsUc (17 Nov 2017 às 13:11)

Não sou muito entendido na matéria mas devia estar mais a Sul...


----------



## jamestorm (17 Nov 2017 às 13:12)

Num Inverno normal há sempre AA a estas latitudes que influencia tempo seco e frio em Portugal, mas num Inverno normal esse tempo seco e solarengo é intercalado por períodos de chuva, por vezes semanas de chuvas intensas. Por isso Anti ciclone sempre cá esteve, mas não desta forma tão prolongada e forte . (



cepp1 disse:


> Num Outono/Inverno em Portugal normal o AA estaria numa posição diferente o tempo todo???


----------



## bandevelugo (17 Nov 2017 às 13:13)

Orion disse:


> Concerteza e sem inibições.
> 
> A diminuição da precipitação tende a reduzir a quantidade de água disponível à população e ao ecossistema. As barragens ajudam mas um dos seus propósitos, produção de energia, contribui para a redução da quantidade de água armazenada. Pode-se sempre fazer furos mas sem precipitação para alimentar os aquíferos, o resultado é o mesmo  A redução da precipitação tende a reduzir a quantidade de água disponível. Em PT não há reservas naturais secundárias de água como glaciares.
> 
> ...



Nada do que refere estava em causa no post que escrevi, nem na minha frase que citou.

Se o seu objetivo era lançar os membros do meteoPT uns contra os outros, conseguiu-o na perfeição, teve o Rozzo que intervir.

Não pode é querer colar-me às questões do "aquecimento global" e suas causas, que hoje em dia é tanto uma matéria do foro científico como do político (e até religioso). Portanto, assunto em que não me meto.

E que os recursos naturais são para dividir por um número crescente de pessoas com um nível de vida cada vez maior, já se sabe desde pelo menos os anos 60 - e, no limite, só se resolverá com o acesso a esses recursos noutros locais do Sistema Solar.É isso que estão a tentar as principais potências mundiais (países, empresas, associações).

Já sobre o artigo científico que citei e que divulga as conclusões sobre as secas passadas na península Ibérica, nada tem para dizer. É que nele se encontram conclusões interessantes: há variações significativas nos ciclos de seca entre as várias regiões da península Ibérica, sua intensidade, duração, etc.

Nesta série longa analisada, apesar da evapotranspiração aumentar (em virtude do aumento da temperatura média), a precipitação não tem variado significativamente e até há regiões ibéricas com sinais de diminuição da "agressividade" das secas (por exemplo o NW).

Sobre isto, que aparentemente contradiz a vox populi e o que se ouve por aí (e pelo MeteoPT) não tem mesmo nada a dizer???? Ou não compreendeu?


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Nov 2017 às 13:19)

cepp1 disse:


> irá chover bem mais que 14 mm verás



Quem me dera


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 14:09)

bandevelugo disse:


> Já sobre o artigo científico que citei e que divulga as conclusões sobre as secas passadas na península Ibérica, nada tem para dizer.





bandevelugo disse:


> Nada do que refere estava em causa no post que escrevi, nem na minha frase que citou.



Não citei a intervenção toda propositadamente. Mas acho que o intuito da minha resposta ia dar ao mesmo.

O *argumento que citei *é tão vago e irrealista que raramente devia ser usado numa discussão séria.

A seca atual é pior que a de '44-45. Do que consegui ver a população era 20% inferior e o nível de desenvolvimento estava muito longe do que é agora. Publicaria novamente o que escrevi anteriormente.



bandevelugo disse:


> Nesta série longa analisada, apesar da evapotranspiração aumentar (em virtude do aumento da temperatura média), a precipitação não tem variado significativamente e até há regiões ibéricas com sinais de diminuição da "agressividade" das secas (por exemplo o NW).
> 
> Sobre isto, que aparentemente contradiz a vox populi e o que se ouve por aí (e pelo MeteoPT) não tem mesmo nada a dizer???? Ou não compreendeu?



Contrariamente à acusação já me fartei de escrever sobre isso em outros tópicos.

O regime de precipitação no NO peninsular é altamente influenciado por rios atmosféricos, eventos de curta duração e elevados acumulados. Chover 100 mms em 3 dias e chover 100 mms em 20 dias é muito diferente. Mais do que a quantidade de chuva interessa descrever o regime e respetivas alterações..

O aumento da temperatura do ar pode aumentar a água precipitável e por consequência os acumulados aquando dos rios atmosféricos. Como tal, o NO pode assistir periodicamente a eventos de precipitação excepcionais mesmo com o planeta a aquecer. Mas não é por aí que o AG fica excluído. Muito pelo contrário.

Como vê, não tenho por hábito fugir às questões.



bandevelugo disse:


> Se o seu objetivo era lançar os membros do meteoPT uns contra os outros, conseguiu-o na perfeição, teve o Rozzo que intervir.



Errado. Respondi diretamente como pediste. Não inventes intenções.


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 14:41)

Bom exemplo (e recorrente):


Como era Nova Iorque há 50 milhões de anos? Ou há 50 mil anos? Há 100 mil anos atrás quantas pessoas iam às praias de Miami?

O argumento é tão desprovido de sentido que para combatê-lo só se pode usar respostas igualmente bacocas.

Se a importância de uma mudança ou evento é minimizada devido ao seu longo período de retorno isto quer dizer que não há problema se Lisboa voltar a ser destruída por um terramoto? De que se queixam? Há 250 anos atrás isso ocorreu e estamos todos aqui.


----------



## The Weatherman (17 Nov 2017 às 16:10)

Boa saída do gfs 12z.


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Nov 2017 às 16:11)

The Weatherman disse:


> Boa saída do gfs 12z.



A sair do forno uma saída muito boa do GFS para já


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Nov 2017 às 16:16)

Excelente saída do GFS, esperemos que seja para manter!


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2017 às 16:18)

Meteofan disse:


> Excelente saída do GFS, esperemos que seja para manter!


Só vejo chuva boa no norte e centro 
O sul quase nada 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Nov 2017 às 16:19)

joselamego disse:


> Só vejo chuva boa no norte e centro
> O sul quase nada
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



A run ainda não acabou de sair, haja esperança que chegue ao sul 

EDIT: Chegou sim!


----------



## The Weatherman (17 Nov 2017 às 16:22)




----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Nov 2017 às 16:24)

é uma boa run até as 192h, mas um pouco fora da média do ensemble, quase que aposto que nao choverá tanto assim... 
E depois parece que o AA quer voltar


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Nov 2017 às 16:31)

Que grande saída do gfs parece me que é desta que vem uma mudança a sério do estado do tempo , o gfs mete cá um vendaval para a semana , ui ui , para a semana já deve vir boa chuva , espero que sim .


----------



## MipsUc (17 Nov 2017 às 16:42)

c0ldPT disse:


> Acumulados da próxima semana segundo o GFS. Maravilhoso ou catastrófico?  Parece que também poderá vir algum frio também, cotas de 1000m (talvez?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pelos anos que frequento este fórum (apenas como leitor) já ando calejado pelo GFS. Na próxima saída já passa para metade e assim sucessivamente.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (17 Nov 2017 às 16:42)

Nesta saída se vier a concretizar se , então vamos ter um grande temporal para a semana com muita chuva , vento forte e também poderá vil algum frio com neves a cotas de 1000 m , veremos , mas também é catastrófico  tanta chuva que prevêem .


----------



## VimDePantufas (17 Nov 2017 às 16:53)

Já há algum tempo os modelos têm vindo a colocar precipitação e a retirar, agora talvez sim, o período encurta e tudo leva a crer que teremos sim
a tão desejada chuva
Neve também, não só para a Serra da Estrela mas para outros locais acima dos -1100 msm, mas vamos ver... , o que é facto é que o anticiclone
finalmente parece querer debilitar-se.
Caso o stream baixasse a sua latitude isso sim seria muito interessante, mas vendo e andando


----------



## rozzo (17 Nov 2017 às 16:59)

É o que tenho a dizer...

Se o pessoal se anda a lamentar e quase a "cortar pulsos" há Run's e Run's consecutivas, é uma péssima ideia entusiasmar-se com uma Run isolada boa, como esta das 12h do GFS. Até pode vir a ser verdadeira, mas é claramente muito diferente da maioria, portanto, até ver, improvável.

Oxalá venha a ser algo assim, mas é dispensável para evitar desilusões já quando sair a Run das 18h, se esta tirar quase tudo, como é possível.
E depois termos mais umas quantas páginas de lamentos...


----------



## VimDePantufas (17 Nov 2017 às 17:01)

rozzo disse:


> É o que tenho a dizer...
> 
> Se o pessoal se anda a lamentar e quase a "cortar pulsos" há Run's e Run's consecutivas, é uma péssima ideia entusiasmar-se com uma Run isolada boa, como esta das 12h do GFS. Até pode vir a ser verdadeira, mas é claramente muito diferente da maioria, portanto, até ver, improvável.
> 
> ...


Eheh Verdade ...


----------



## António josé Sales (17 Nov 2017 às 17:03)

É verdade é uma boa saída do Gfs mas não entrem em euforias vamos acompanhando e logo vemos o que o tempo nos reserva para a próxima semana.


----------



## The Weatherman (17 Nov 2017 às 17:03)

Totalmente de acordo. Para já só podemos ver esta saída como uma tendência (ainda frágil), nada mais.


----------



## 1337 (17 Nov 2017 às 17:13)

Meteofan disse:


> é uma boa run até as 192h, mas um pouco fora da média do ensemble, quase que aposto que nao choverá tanto assim...
> E depois parece que o AA quer voltar


Sempre pessimista rapaz, ainda nem sabemos se vai chover já estás a pensar no AA depois..


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Nov 2017 às 17:19)

Nas próximas saidas já deve haver um bom corte em relação à chuva.
Depois é de euforia a desilusão


----------



## The Weatherman (17 Nov 2017 às 17:21)

Seria um acumulado razoável


----------



## Snifa (17 Nov 2017 às 17:24)

Agora fiquei assim:









Nas próximas saídas, quando ocorrerem os cortes, ninguém me vai aturar:


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Nov 2017 às 17:27)

rozzo disse:


> é uma péssima ideia entusiasmar-se com uma Run isolada boa, como esta das 12h do GFS





António josé Sales disse:


> É verdade é uma boa saída do Gfs mas não entrem em euforias vamos acompanhando e logo vemos o que o tempo nos reserva para a próxima semana.





The Weatherman disse:


> Totalmente de acordo. Para já só podemos ver esta saída como uma tendência (ainda frágil), nada mais.





1337 disse:


> ainda nem sabemos se vai chover já estás a pensar no AA depois..



Concordo com todos e sei que depressa vem a próxima run com 0 mm de precipitação.
Mas dentro desta temática, o que não deixa de ser curioso é o facto do IPMA ter aumentado as probabilidades de precipitação para quase todo o país desde ontem e o AEMET ter esta previsão logo pela manhã.


*Predicción*
Válida para los días 22 al 26 de noviembre de 2017

Día 22 (miércoles)

Es probable que penetre un frente por el noroeste peninsular, con el consiguiente aumento de la probabilidad de precipitaciones en Galicia, y pudiendo ser persistentes o con cierta intensidad en el oeste. De manera más débil y dispersa no se descarta que puedan afectar a otras zonas del noroeste peninsular, y en Canarias también se esperan precipitaciones en islas occidentales; predominio en el resto de España del tiempo estable. Las temperaturas máximas podrán experimentar un ascenso en el litoral cantábrico y un descenso en amplias zonas de la mitad norte y en el oeste de Canarias. Vientos de componente sur con probables intervalos de fuerte en el litoral gallego.

Días *23, 24*, 25 y 26 (jueves, viernes, sábado y domingo)

*El frente que penetra por Galicia no muestra tendencia clara a extenderse al interior peninsular, por lo que la mayor probabilidad de precipitaciones queda restringida al noroeste peninsular; podrán ser localmente fuertes o persistentes en el oeste de Galicia y del Sistema Central, y con alguna incertidumbre a partir del viernes también es posible que se produzcan en Andalucía occidental, entorno de Pirineos, oeste de la meseta norte y de Extremadura. Continúa la probabilidad de precipitaciones en Canarias, principalmente en el oeste y norte del archipiélago. Las temperaturas podrán iniciar un descenso a partir del sábado. Vientos con predominio de la componente sur.*

Coincidência ou não, creio que os meteorologistas estão como nós, esperançados numa mudança de padrão.  Recordo-vos o meu post da passada segunda-feira, onde referia que o AO e o NAO iriam ter alterações para a próxima semana


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Nov 2017 às 17:39)

Eu cá acho que está run assenta bem  no período de seca que passamos,por isso acho sensato que se concretize!

Aqueles 100km/h para quarta feira.. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (17 Nov 2017 às 20:48)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/seca-nov17.html


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2017 às 21:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O freemeteo.co.uk já está a dar para a minha localização 84mm até Sábado dia 25... será? Era bom!


Penso que esse site se baseia no GFS, já sabes como é.  Estamos a uma semana disso, não vale a pena dares credibilidade a tal previsão. Antes, ainda temos de ter a certeza se chove ou não, quantos aos acumulados só mesmo 1 ou 2 dias antes.


----------



## Thomar (17 Nov 2017 às 21:32)

Orion disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticias/news.detail.jsp?f=/pt/media/noticias/textos/seca-nov17.html



Completando essa notícia:

*SECA - SITUAÇÃO A 15 NOVEMBRO*
2017-11-17 (IPMA)

O valor médio da quantidade de precipitação em Portugal Continental entre 1 e 15 de novembro foi muito inferior ao normal e corresponde a apenas 24% do valor médio mensal.

De acordo com o índice meteorológico de seca PDSI, a 15 de novembro, verifica-se um aumento da área em situação de seca extrema em todo o território de Portugal Continental (Figura 1).

A 15 de novembro cerca de 6% do território estava em seca severa e 94% em seca extrema.

Quase todo o território está há cerca de 5/6 meses consecutivos em situação de seca severa e extrema, não se tendo verificado um desagravamento no início do outono como seria normal e se tem verificado em outras situações de seca.

A 15 de novembro, grande parte das regiões do interior e da região Sul de Portugal continental, apresentam valores de água no solo inferiores a 20%, sendo mesmo em alguns locais próximos ou iguais ao ponto de emurchecimento. Nas regiões do litoral Norte e Centro os valores variavam em geral entre 20 a 60 %.

A situação mais provável no final de novembro corresponde à continuação da severidade da seca, tendo em conta a previsão mensal do Centro Europeu de Previsão do Tempo a Médio Prazo (ECMWF).


*Imagens associadas*




Figura 1, índice meteorológico de seca - PDSI - 15 novembro 2017




Figura 2, percentagem de água no solo


----------



## The Weatherman (17 Nov 2017 às 22:05)

Esta saída gfs das 18z ...


----------



## miguel (17 Nov 2017 às 22:46)

Sim boa saída, os 3 dias de chuva da praxe, esperemos que nao sejam apenas 3 dias


----------



## The Weatherman (17 Nov 2017 às 22:51)

A incerteza do que virá é o tempero da meteorologia


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2017 às 22:51)

The Weatherman disse:


> Esta saída gfs das 18z ...


Chove tudo de uma vez em 3 ou 4 dias e depois Anticiclone novamente. Esperemos que não seja assim mas mesmo na saída das 12z estava igual. Seria a repetição do ano passado, de nada nos vale se assim for, apenas haveria enxurradas. Mas claro, vamos nos concentrar primeiro na precipitação da próxima semana que pelo menos já todos prevêem qualquer coisa e o resto depois logo se vê.


----------



## joselamego (17 Nov 2017 às 23:03)

Bem, pelas saídas 12 e 18 do gfs , vamos ter chuva no norte e centro( com possíveis bons acumulados) no sul , como habitual ( infelizmente) menos ...
Falta saber a quantidade e as localidades que irá chover mais ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Nov 2017 às 23:20)

Resumindo e concluindo.


----------



## Marco pires (18 Nov 2017 às 00:47)

ainda nem a temos garantida a chuva, e já estão a pensar no AA que possa vir a seguir


----------



## Orion (18 Nov 2017 às 00:52)

O GFS é tão mau quanto o GEM. Ou se preferirem, o GFS é tão bom quanto o GEM.


Infelizmente o UkMet é ainda mais _fominha_ que o ECM. Os seus gráficos são bastante peculiares. Se há espaço livre há que preenchê-lo com uma frente.






Voltando ao mais relevante, a previsão não é muito má (para os Açores, claro ):










---


----------



## Teya (18 Nov 2017 às 00:53)

Marco pires disse:


> ainda nem a temos garantida a chuva, e já estão a pensar no AA que possa vir a seguir



Se for como se está a prever, daqui a uma semana vai cair muita água!


----------



## RedeMeteo (18 Nov 2017 às 10:52)

Bem com excepção de uma chuva fraca na sexta-feira continuaremos com AAAAA


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Nov 2017 às 10:58)

Eu bem disse que ia começar a haver cortes na precipitação...
As saídas de ontem do GFS foram fora do contexto.
Adiante....


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2017 às 12:51)

Mais um mini evento e mal repartido e vão 3 seguidos. Assim nunca sairemos da grave seca


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Nov 2017 às 13:16)

Entretanto chega-se a um ponto crítico em Viseu. Mais de 70 operacionais envolvidos no abastecimento de água à população.


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Nov 2017 às 15:35)

*NASA lançou satélite meteorológico de nova geração para melhorar previsões*
18 nov 2017 12:00
MadreMedia / Lusa
Tecnologia

NASA

Depois de vários adiamentos, a NASA lançou hoje com sucesso um satélite meteorológico de nova geração que permitirá uma nítida melhoria das previsões até sete dias e uma melhor observação do ambiente.





O lançamento do satélite, "Joint Polar Satellite System-1" (JPSS), um projeto conjunto da NASA e da National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration (NOAA), foi lançado como previsto hoje às 01:47 locais (09:47 TMG) a partir da base aérea de Vandenberg na Califórnia.

O JPSS, o primeiro de uma série de quatro satélites previstos, representa avanços tecnológicos e científicos importantes, segundo a NOAA.

O satélite permitirá aumentar de três para sete dias o período para as previsões meteorológicas muito fiáveis.

Uma vez em órbita polar a 824 quilómetros de altitude, os cinco instrumentos efetuarão observações com um grau de definição sem precedentes da atmosfera, da terra e dos oceanos.

Os dados recolhidos em contínuo pelos recetores serão integrados em modelos de previsões meteorológicas em tempo quase real.

As observações efetuadas pelo satélite também vão ajudar a prever e a estudar melhor os fenómenos meteorológicos de maior dimensão como os furacões, permitindo uma melhor preparação das populações envolvidas, segundo a NOAA.

Um dos instrumentos poderá vigiar o estado da camada de ozono e a intensidade das radiações de raios ultravioletas com risco de provocar cancro da pele.

Um outro instrumento terá capacidade para determinar a localização de incêndios de floresta e de rastrear o fumo e ainda um outro medirá as emissões de monóxido de carbono e de metano produzidos pelos fogos, permitindo saber onde a qualidade do ar foi afetada.

http://24.sapo.pt/tecnologia/artigo...ogico-de-nova-geracao-para-melhorar-previsoes


----------



## Dias Miguel (18 Nov 2017 às 16:06)

GFS mantêm uma TT ou furação Categoria 1 a passear-se pela Via Ophelia  





É desta que batemos todos os recordes de temperaturas na 2º quinzena de Novembro


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2017 às 17:58)

Que encoste mais a terra


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (18 Nov 2017 às 18:04)

miguel disse:


> Que encoste mais a terra



Se aquilo entra um pouco mais em terra , então daria ventos muito fortes com rajadas de 140 km a volta disso , mesmo assim o gfs já dá muito vento para a semana e chuva .


----------



## joralentejano (18 Nov 2017 às 18:10)

Até ao momento, o evento da próxima semana não será nada de jeito para o sul. o GFS ainda prevê 11mm para aqui, mas o GEM prevê 1mm. Ainda falta algum tempo, espero que melhore.


----------



## jonas (18 Nov 2017 às 18:45)

Finalmente vejo alguma luz ao fundo do tunel.
Vamos ver esta saída do ECM.


----------



## miguel (18 Nov 2017 às 18:57)

Boa saída do ECM parece chuvas bem mais democráticas


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Nov 2017 às 19:00)

Alguém me sabe dizer onde é que se vê a precipitação do ECM????


----------



## David sf (18 Nov 2017 às 19:09)

António josé Sales disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer onde é que se vê a precipitação do ECM????



https://kachelmannwetter.com/de/modellkarten/euro/portugal/niederschlagssumme.html


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Nov 2017 às 19:21)

David sf disse:


> https://kachelmannwetter.com/de/modellkarten/euro/portugal/niederschlagssumme.html



Muito obrigado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2017 às 19:56)

Meu querido ECM e meu querido australiano.   2 modelos loucos. 

Depois, temos o fiasco do GFS, que não vale nada. 

Para ver estes modelos, só com uma boa pinga do vidente de Monchique. Ai que rica pomada, cura todos os males.


----------



## joselamego (18 Nov 2017 às 20:09)

Começo a temer que o sul só veja pingas ( segundo o GEM) ou mais um pouco ( segundo o GFS) ....
Hoje é sábado, vou beber medronho pedir aconselhamento e que me diga a previsão certa para a próxima semana ao bruxo ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Nov 2017 às 20:11)

Acho estranho o gfs e o gem preverem chuva para dia 22 e o ecm não, já não deviam estar em sintonia tendo em conta a distância temporal?


----------



## bandevelugo (18 Nov 2017 às 23:47)

Orion disse:


> Não citei a intervenção toda propositadamente. Mas acho que o intuito da minha resposta ia dar ao mesmo.
> 
> O *argumento que citei *é tão vago e irrealista que raramente devia ser usado numa discussão séria.
> 
> ...




Just for the record:

Ontem, um pouco antes do jantar, postei uma mensagem de resposta aos comentários do Orion sobre o tema "secas na península Ibérica", no "Seguimento Meteorológico Livre".

Ficou registada com o número #4999.

Antes de eu chegar à parte da sobremesa desapareceu, misteriosamente, e para parte incerta.

Dão-se alvíssaras a quem a encontrar!


----------



## Teya (18 Nov 2017 às 23:53)

E eu que já estava a ver a coisa a animar a partir do dia 22/23.... foi tudo ao ar. Desisto, quando vier, vem.


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2017 às 23:59)

desapontante mas nem tudo está ainda definido.

Vamos ter chuva.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Nov 2017 às 23:59)

Teya disse:


> E eu que já estava a ver a coisa a animar a partir do dia 22/23.... foi tudo ao ar. Desisto, quando vier, vem.



O gfs prevê chuva para dia 22.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Nov 2017 às 00:01)

António josé Sales disse:


> O gfs prevê chuva para dia 22.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Nov 2017 às 10:49)

Os modelos já estão em consenso, chuva a sério só no NW da peninsula. O resto alguns mm's, no sul quase 0...

E depois só vêem AA e nós sabemos que quando entram em consenso quanto ao AA ele vem mesmo


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2017 às 11:41)

Mais 2 ou 3 dias de chuva e depois vem o anticiclone novamente  vale tanto como tem valido até agora, 0. Aqui no sul então, nem se fala, se tivermos meia dúzia de mm já temos muita sorte.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (19 Nov 2017 às 12:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Obrigado! Meu Deus será que o record de temp mínima de -6,5C aqui vai ser quebrado outra vez??? Lá se vai a minha fruta!



Com ainda menos humidade nos solos e vegetação, não duvido que isso pudesse acontecer a haver este inverno um evento da mesma magnitude que o do inverno passado.



4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Leiria (e não só) está com máximas que desde que me sinto como gente só assisti mesmo em Outubro ou Março, nunca a um mes do dia mais curto do ano. *E os dias de chuva que se avizinham mais parecerão de há um mês atrás*.



Qual foi o último ano em que a primeira neve na Torre ocorreu já no inverno climatológico?


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2017 às 12:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais 2 ou 3 dias de chuva e depois vem o anticiclone novamente  vale tanto como tem valido até agora, 0. Aqui no sul então, nem se fala, se tivermos meia dúzia de mm já temos muita sorte.


Verdade amigo, se está mau para o norte e centro, aqui no sul pior...o norte ainda vai ter algum bom acumulado nos próximos dias...agora aqui no sul...vai ser uns pingos, se tivermos 10 mm acumulado vai ser sorte....
Fico agoniado e cansado de tanto sol e o raio do AA não ser banido de vez .... Tenho que beber medronho para me acalmar ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2017 às 13:14)

O GFS prevê 0 mm, foi milagre.  Só o ECM e o australiano é que prevêem alguma precipitação, o ECM uns 5 mm, o Australiano melhor à volta dos 30 mm no Sotavento. 

Portugal, o único país do mundo onde os modelos metem água pela barba. Na Grécia, os modelos previram 2 semanas antes, as chuvadas por lá e nunca tiraram ou colocavam, todos os dias, era ver precipitações a rondar os 400-500 mm em algumas zonas e aconteceu, aqui, o modelo prevê 200 mm num dia e no outro pode colocar 0 mm que é perfeitamente normal.


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2017 às 13:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS prevê 0 mm, foi milagre.  Só o ECM e o australiano é que prevêem alguma precipitação, o ECM uns 5 mm, o Australiano melhor à volta dos 30 mm no Sotavento.
> 
> Portugal, o único país do mundo onde os modelos metem água pela barba. Na Grécia, os modelos previram 2 semanas antes, as chuvadas por lá e nunca tiraram ou colocavam, todos os dias, era ver precipitações a rondar os 400-500 mm em algumas zonas e aconteceu, aqui, o modelo prevê 200 mm num dia e no outro pode colocar 0 mm que é perfeitamente normal.


Infelizmente é verdade o que dizes .. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2017 às 13:21)

Vai ser ainda pior que os eventos fiascos de Outubro e inicio de Novembro... o Norte ainda se pode safar com melhores acumulados. Aqui mais uma vez o que vai cair é igual a nada...


----------



## jamestorm (19 Nov 2017 às 13:57)

Talvez a Grécia seja mais fácil de prever que Portugal, Talvez menos perturbação para os sistemas que se formam naquela zona da Europa Meridional, ou talvez algo estranho se esteja a passar no Atlântico..mistério...
O IPMA mantém as previsões de chuva para a Zona de Lisboa, mas depois vês as probabilidades que eles avançam e apenas um dia está acima de 50%....


----------



## Marco pires (19 Nov 2017 às 15:18)

Amanhã haverá mais certezas quanto à quantidade e a sua distribuição


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Nov 2017 às 15:30)

VAI CHOVER MAS POUCO!
NOVEMBRO SERÁ MAIS UM MÊS QUENTE E SECO E DEZEMBRO NÃO ANIMA, CATÁSTROFE À VISTA?
Na próxima semana irá chover, mas pouco e longe de resolver o que quer que seja da grave seca que estamos a padecer, os maps são claros, no Alto Minho poderá chover algo, nas restantes regiões muito pouco, no interior norte partes haverá que nem 10 mm vão acumular, na zona centro, no sistema central não se esperam mais de 30 mm, na capital apenas 15 mm, no Alentejo nomeadamente no vale do Guadina e Sotavento Algarvio é esperada ZERO de precipitação!
Ou seja tudo indica que terenos mais um mês extremamente seco na maior parte do país e com temperaturas muito acima da média para o período.
As previsões sazonais para Dezembro não são animadoras, pois apontam para mais um mês quente e seco como tem sido apanágio já desde a primavera de 2016 mais ou menos sem interrupçoes, ou a previsões estão erradas ou estamos à beira de uma situação nunca vista no nosso país com consequências imprevisíveis.

Distribuição precipitação até às 144 horas (próximo sábado)


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2017 às 15:33)

Flaviense21 disse:


> VAI CHOVER MAS POUCO!
> NOVEMBRO SERÁ MAIS UM MÊS QUENTE E SECO E DEZEMBRO NÃO ANIMA, CATÁSTROFE À VISTA?
> Na próxima semana irá chover, mas pouco e longe de resolver o que quer que seja da grave seca que estamos a padecer, os maps são claros, no Alto Minho poderá chover algo, nas restantes regiões muito pouco, no interior norte partes haverá que nem 10 mm vão acumular, na zona centro, no sistema central não se esperam mais de 30 mm, na capital apenas 15 mm, no Alentejo nomeadamente no vale do Guadina e Sotavento Algarvio é esperada ZERO de precipitação!
> Ou seja tudo indica que terenos mais um mês extremamente seco na maior parte do país e com temperaturas muito acima da média para o período.
> ...


Péssima distribuição da precipitação pelo país ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Nov 2017 às 16:06)

E mesmo estas acumulações estão longe de estar asseguradas!


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Nov 2017 às 16:14)

O GFS 12Z já adia a chuva para sexta, teríamos assim apenas 2 dias de chuva....


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2017 às 16:17)

Meteofan disse:


> O GFS 12Z já adia a chuva para sexta, teríamos assim apenas 2 dias de chuva....


Isto está bonito está....vejo tudo escuro e tragédia nacional nos próximos meses ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Nov 2017 às 16:27)

Quando São Pedro se lembrar da gente... vem tudo de cachão... só para por a cereja em cima do bolo nos estragos e prejuizos causados... esta é a única certeza que tenho... quanto a modelos enquanto não houver uma mudança de padrão consistente e plena, o AA ganha e ganhará sempre, sempre foi, é e será assim...
Confesso que me impressiona a capacidade de muitos de vocês estar aqui dias a fio a navegar na maioneses quando não há nada para discutir, vá estou a ser mauzinho... há, muito poucochinho vá...


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2017 às 16:34)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Quando São Pedro se lembrar da gente... vem tudo de cachão... só para por a cereja em cima do bolo nos estragos e prejuizos causados... esta é a única certeza que tenho... quanto a modelos enquanto não houver uma mudança de padrão consistente e plena, o AA ganha e ganhará sempre, sempre foi, é e será assim...
> Confesso que me impressiona a capacidade de muitos de vocês estar aqui dias a fio a navegar na maioneses quando não há nada para discutir, vá estou a ser mauzinho... há, muito poucochinho vá...


Já estou igual a ti, não se passa nada e nem motiva este tempo ...
Tens razão só mesmo quando se estabelecer um padrão consistente e de desbloqueio do AA é que teremos mais dias e dias de chuva...mas tenho dúvidas que este inverno vá acontecer ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2017 às 17:32)

bandevelugo disse:


> Já sobre o artigo científico que citei e que divulga as conclusões sobre as secas passadas na península Ibérica, nada tem para dizer. É que nele se encontram conclusões interessantes: há variações significativas nos ciclos de seca entre as várias regiões da península Ibérica, sua intensidade, duração, etc.
> 
> Nesta série longa analisada, apesar da evapotranspiração aumentar (em virtude do aumento da temperatura média), a precipitação não tem variado significativamente e até há regiões ibéricas com sinais de diminuição da "agressividade" das secas (por exemplo o NW).
> 
> Sobre isto, que aparentemente contradiz a vox populi e o que se ouve por aí (e pelo MeteoPT) não tem mesmo nada a dizer???? Ou não compreendeu?



O artigo está aqui  https://www.hindawi.com/journals/amete/2017/4653126/












Métricas diferentes dão resultados (ligeiramente) diferentes mas isso não é propriamente surpreendente. Ainda estou para ver em que é que o artigo discorda da _teoria_ vigente.

Felizmente para mim, o artigo enfatiza o estatuto especial do NO peninsular, algo que já tinha abordado.






---

Relembrando o resumo da atual situação:


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2017 às 17:34)

Mau de mais para ser verdade...depois do adiamento que parecia certo a partir de dia 20, agora um corte total quase... Até chega a doer o coração, como isto anda quando cair 1mm devia ser feriado nacional..


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Nov 2017 às 18:25)

Enfim, não há nada a fazer, eu já estava á espera que os modelos começassem a cortar na precipitação...
Sinceramente creio que Dezembro não trará grandes novidades( oxalá esteja enganado).
Este ano vai ficar na história, infelizmente pelos piores motivos.


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2017 às 18:36)

Comparativamente à última quinzena de Outubro, o período 1-17 de Nov é ligeiramente diferente. Mas aí voltamos à questão de que configurações atmosféricas diferentes podem trazer condições meteorológicas semelhantes.

Média observada:






Anomalia:


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2017 às 18:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> Enfim, não há nada a fazer, eu já estava á espera que os modelos começassem a cortar na precipitação...
> Sinceramente creio que Dezembro não trará grandes novidades( oxalá esteja enganado).
> Este ano vai ficar na história, infelizmente pelos piores motivos.



Também acho, vai ser um drama real, aliás já o é... o pior inverno da história do nosso país!


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2017 às 18:43)

A média climatológica entre 1-17 Nov ('81-'10) é esta:






O anticiclone não desaparece mas como nesta altura geralmente fica mais móvel a pressão de superfície média é mais baixa.

Na primeira metade de Novembro o anticiclone esteve, em média, mais a norte e mais intenso.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2017 às 18:55)

*“Se isto não mudar no Tejo, tudo vai morrer, tudo”
O Tejo está a morrer em Espanha, dizem activistas de defesa do rio, especialistas e autarcas. A seca é apenas mal menor. Os 600 mil milhões de litros de água transvasados para regar os campos agrícolas de Múrcia e a elevada contaminação são o mal maior. Se morre onde nasce não chegará onde desagua.*
Fonte: Público 
____________
Estamos à beira de uma catástrofe! Novembro já está mais que perdido, mesmo que chova de nada vai valer e as previsões para dezembro também não estão famosas. 
Não matei já o mês mas é a realidade e as previsões estão à vista, a 2ª quinzena deste mês prometia ser chuvosa e foi tudo menos isso, aliás mesmo em cima do acontecimento as previsões passaram de "precipitação acima da média" para "abaixo da média". Não há volta a dar, é para ficarmos sem nada mesmo.


----------



## cova beira (19 Nov 2017 às 18:56)

a minha leitura dos modelos é de que o gfs está completamente às aranhas infelizmente parece que ukmo e europeu estão a modelar melhor e a chuva teima em não vir para a penísula iberica


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Nov 2017 às 19:10)

Eu não sou muito de exteriorizar o meu desalento (não resolve nada) mas bolas, isto é desolador, caramba!


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2017 às 19:12)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu não sou muito de exteriorizar o meu desalento (não resolve nada) mas bolas, isto é desolador, caramba!


É desolador sim Cláudia e desesperante ...Não sei que inverno vamos ter , mas afigura-se o pior!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Nov 2017 às 19:14)

joselamego disse:


> É desolador sim Cláudia e desesperante ...Não sei que inverno vamos ter , mas afigura-se o pior!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Frio e chuvoso, por favor


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2017 às 19:14)

joralentejano disse:


> *“Se isto não mudar no Tejo, tudo vai morrer, tudo”
> O Tejo está a morrer em Espanha, dizem activistas de defesa do rio, especialistas e autarcas. A seca é apenas mal menor. Os 600 mil milhões de litros de água transvasados para regar os campos agrícolas de Múrcia e a elevada contaminação são o mal maior. Se morre onde nasce não chegará onde desagua.*
> Fonte: Público
> ____________
> ...


Antigamente como sabes chovia bem no norte, lembro -me de invernos chuvosos , dias e dias ....até aqui no sul a média era melhor...
Estamos a definhar e as perspectivas nada são animadoras, o futuro adivinha-se desastroso. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Nov 2017 às 19:16)

Arrisco dizer que nem a chuva desta semana está garantida!

Tem sido corte e adiamentos a cada run!
Enfim


----------



## miguel (19 Nov 2017 às 19:17)

O ECM então ainda veio pior nesta saída.. Venha Dezembro que temo que será mais do mesmo.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (19 Nov 2017 às 19:19)

joselamego disse:


> É desolador sim Cláudia e desesperante ...Não sei que inverno vamos ter , mas afigura-se o pior!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Eu, com 38 anos, acho que nunca vivi coisa semelhante. O meu pai, com quase 82, diz o mesmo. A minha vizinha,  com 90, idem idem, aspas aspas. Mas como a memória humana é traiçoeira...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2017 às 19:21)

ECM, autêntico desastre para grande parte do país:


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2017 às 19:22)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu, com 38 anos, acho que nunca vivi coisa semelhante. O meu pai, com quase 82, diz o mesmo. A minha vizinha,  com 90, idem idem, aspas aspas. Mas como a memória humana é traiçoeira...


Igual não me recordo, tenho 42...Em Gondomar e norte em geral chovia d chovia ...eram invernos verdadeiros.. até neve vi....frio.  Agora só calor ou temperaturas amenas de dia... Temo o pior para os meus filhos e toda a geração futura !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Nov 2017 às 19:23)

joralentejano disse:


> ECM, autêntico desastre para grande parte do país:


Nem em sonhos a realidade seria pior ...



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2017 às 19:25)

joselamego disse:


> Nem em sonhos a realidade seria pior ...
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Vou desistir de ver os modelos. É triste olhar para a situação atual da minha zona e de todas as outras (em imagens) e depois olhar para isto, até dá vontade de chorar.


----------



## rozzo (19 Nov 2017 às 19:27)

Sem querer tirar gravidade à situação, porque sim é muito grave mesmo, convém relembrar que ainda nem chegamos ao inverno... 
Que seja ou venha a ser a pior seca em Portugal desde há muito tempo é provável sim. Daí a afirmar que é o pior inverno de sempre quando ainda falta um mês para ele sequer começar... 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2017 às 19:29)

joralentejano disse:


> ECM, autêntico desastre para grande parte do país:


Meu Deus, em Castelo Branco nem chove!!!


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Nov 2017 às 19:31)

joselamego disse:


> Também acho, vai ser um drama real, aliás já o é... o pior inverno da história do nosso país!


O inverno propriamente dito ainda não começou, mas este outono será completamente seco.


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2017 às 19:34)

Não há aqui seguidores do GEM? _Eish_


----------



## David sf (19 Nov 2017 às 19:44)

joralentejano disse:


> *“Se isto não mudar no Tejo, tudo vai morrer, tudo”
> O Tejo está a morrer em Espanha, dizem activistas de defesa do rio, especialistas e autarcas. A seca é apenas mal menor. Os 600 mil milhões de litros de água transvasados para regar os campos agrícolas de Múrcia e a elevada contaminação são o mal maior. Se morre onde nasce não chegará onde desagua.*
> Fonte: Público
> ____________
> ...



Essa questão no Tejo é causada pelo (mau) planeamento dos recursos hídricos em Espanha. O inverno passado foi húmido do terço oriental de Espanha e normal em grande parte das Castelas e em Aragão, onde o Tejo nasce.

Secas sempre as houve e sempre haverá, fazem parte do nosso clima, com ou sem alterações antropogénicas. Felizmente, grande parte do país está actualmente muito bem preparada para fazer face a esses cenários, as regiões mais habitadas estão com reserva de água que garantem o abastecimento no próximo verão, mesmo perante uma situação catastrófica de precipitação nula até lá. Por exemplo, Castelo de Bode tem actualmente reserva para 5 anos do consumo médio anual dos últimos anos e Alqueva tem permitido aliviar a situação na BH do Guadiana.

Persistem problemas pontuais graves em regiões mais interiores e esquecidas do país, e talvez fosse mais interessante, em vez de andarmos a queixar-nos do tempo, questionar quem de direito a razão pela qual cidades capitais de distrito como Viseu e Bragança ficam sem água para abastecimento público após apenas um ano de seca. Como já referi, secas prolongadas sempre existiram e sempre existirão. É fundamental reforçar as reservas de água onde actualmente se vive uma situação mais dramática. Não é lógico que a Grande Lisboa tenha armazenamento de água para 5 anos (contando com a captação de Valada, se esta mantiver a produtividade, o que é bastante provável) e Viseu fique sem água após apenas um ano com precipitação abaixo da média.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Nov 2017 às 19:44)

Esta saída do ecm foi muito má mas pode ser um devaneio do modelo vamos acompanhando as próximas saídas, de facto as previsões  já estiveram muito melhores do que agora mas não podemos perder a esperança.


----------



## David sf (19 Nov 2017 às 19:48)

Relativamente aos modelos, UKMO e ECMWF estão de acordo, logo nem há grande margem para discussão, a sul do Douro não choverá nada de relevante, como era de esperar, após o nosso amigo AA ter desaparecido de cena quando era mais necessário. O padrão mudou (basta ver as cartas que o Orion aqui colocou, passamos de padrão com AA muito estável, para um outro com depressões nos Açores), mas o tempo por cá manter-se-á seco. A diferença é que as temperaturas mínimas deverão subir...


----------



## jamestorm (19 Nov 2017 às 19:49)

As alterações climáticas chegaram à industria do vestiário e calçado https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/economi...s-lancando-mais-colecoes-por-estacao_v1041256
isto está a ser horrível, tive que começar a regar as coisas outra vez...


----------



## David sf (19 Nov 2017 às 19:52)

A situação que vivemos actualmente é extremamente anormal, uma vez que levamos cerca de um ano com quase todos os meses com precipitação abaixo da média. Mas não chover no outono, não sendo normal, não é inédito. O outono de 2009 foi quente e sequíssimo a sul do Tejo, depois veio o inverno de 2010...


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Nov 2017 às 20:12)

David sf disse:


> A situação que vivemos actualmente é extremamente anormal, uma vez que levamos cerca de um ano com quase todos os meses com precipitação abaixo da média. Mas não chover no outono, não sendo normal, não é inédito. O outono de 2009 foi quente e sequíssimo a sul do Tejo, depois veio o inverno de 2010...



 Previsões sazonais não parecem favoráveis a algo como 2009 ou 2010 mas, valem o que valem!


----------



## David sf (19 Nov 2017 às 20:17)

c0ldPT disse:


> Previsões sazonais não parecem favoráveis a algo como 2009 ou 2010 mas, valem o que valem!



Por acaso para dezembro e janeiro a sazonal do ECMWF mete muita chuva. Mas ultimamente, nenhuma sazonal tem estado minimamente afinada, veja-se que até a previsão mensal falhou a 15 dias de distância para a semana que hoje se inicia.


----------



## martinus (19 Nov 2017 às 20:18)

O IPMA continua optimista: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/index.jsp#Braga&Braga


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2017 às 20:27)

martinus disse:


> O IPMA continua optimista: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/index.jsp#Braga&Braga



Probabilidade de chuva? Ela pode ser 100% e só chover 2 mms 

Se a malta conseguir aturar a nomenclatura americana só há 1 portal do meu conhecimento que tem o _ensemble_ do ECM a 15 dias (com acumulados).  Chuva mais a norte do que a sul.


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2017 às 20:35)

David sf disse:


> Persistem problemas pontuais graves em regiões mais interiores e esquecidas do país, e talvez fosse mais interessante, em vez de andarmos a queixar-nos do tempo, questionar quem de direito a razão pela qual cidades capitais de distrito como Viseu e Bragança ficam sem água para abastecimento público após apenas um ano de seca.



Dei-me ao luxo de editar se não te importas 

A seca exacerba as diferenças entre a realidade urbana (especialmente no litoral) e rural.

Quanto muito a malta urbana vai pagar mais pelos alimentos importados. Já os pacóvios (sem querer ofender; é uma metáfora) têm a sua total subsistência em risco.

A precipitação é crítica. Os furos dão margem de manobra mas não duram para sempre com elevados consumos e persistente poluição. Não há dinheiro para obras faraónicas.

A periferia estoira sempre primeiro. Neste caso é a malta rural. Como é que 'querem' que haja migração para o interior?

É como o 'outro' diz. Mandem vir sírios que já estão habituados com o deserto


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Nov 2017 às 21:15)

Hoje em dia estamos todos mais ou menos assim... malucos... como o niño loco aleman...


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Nov 2017 às 21:16)

Também nesta run Ecm a insistir na possibilidade de uma entrada fria continental (nem muito fria para já), no final do ensemble. Nem a chuva em condições está garantida quanto mais isso  Muito remoto... e nem se sabe se nos atingirá


----------



## Marco pires (19 Nov 2017 às 21:28)

o dito evento está programado mais para o final da semana, hoje é domingo e ainda temos muitos dias até lá, alem de muitas run´s dos diversos modelos.
a dispersão espacial bem como a quantidade de chuva que irá cair será afinada nos próximos dias,
acho prematuro estar a deitar a toalha ao chão já hoje e vaticinar que a chuva prevista já se foi.
poderá melhorar, poderá piorar, poderá ficar mais ou menos na mesma, no entanto estamos no limiar temporal da fiabilidade dos modelos, e portanto certezas mais concretas começarão a se desenhar a partir de amanhã, e com uma boa dose de fiabilidade a partir de terça feira.
por isso relaxem e não queimem tanto os neurónios, se quiserem auto martirizarem-se então esperem mais uns dois dias, e se aí sim continuar tudo na mesma ou pior do que o apresentado hoje pelos modelos, podem passar para o caalmex


----------



## david 6 (19 Nov 2017 às 22:04)

já teve no inicio da semana, já teve a meio da semana, já está no final da semana, daqui a pouco deixa de existir...


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Nov 2017 às 22:05)

A run das 18 do GFS ainda corta mais
Nem vai chover lol


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Nov 2017 às 22:05)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Hoje em dia estamos todos mais ou menos assim... malucos... como o niño loco aleman...



Lol o que eu já me ri!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Nov 2017 às 22:09)

António josé Sales disse:


> Lol o que eu já me ri!!!!!!!!


Este video é o contrario de nos, o rapaz nao quer que chova! ahah


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2017 às 22:11)

Não fiquem preocupados com as previsões sazonais 











Em Agosto o ECM preveu uma anomalia positiva na PS ligeiramente a norte da PI. Acertou, mais ou menos. A intensidade da mesma passou completamente ao lado (a climatologia dos 2 produtos é diferente mas dá para ter uma ideia).

O mesmo aplica-se à precipitação.






Sem relatórios não tenho certeza mas nos Açores Outubro e Novembro não foi/está a ser assim tão mau. Já houveram piores.


----------



## martinus (19 Nov 2017 às 22:13)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Hoje em dia estamos todos mais ou menos assim... malucos... como o niño loco aleman...



Sinceramente espero que o rapaz tenha feito algum tratamento e se encontre bem.

O problema dele não era a chuva nem a meteorologia.

Viver é complicado.


----------



## Stinger (19 Nov 2017 às 22:16)

Realmente está interessante , era 80 passou a 60 e agora meramente 20 mm para gondomar loooool


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Nov 2017 às 22:22)

martinus disse:


> Sinceramente espero que o rapaz tenha feito algum tratamento e se encontre bem.
> 
> O problema dele não era a chuva nem a meteorologia.
> 
> Viver é complicado.


Aquele video é fake. Eu percebo o suficiente de alemao para perceber que ele nao esta a dizer aquilo, legendas falsas 

Mas tem algum problema, isso tem...


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Nov 2017 às 22:24)

Meteofan disse:


> Este video é o contrario de nos, o rapaz nao quer que chova! ahah



Eu sei mas têm piada na mesma l


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2017 às 22:26)

O ECM não é modelo infalível mas também não é horrível.

Está previsto que o anticiclone fique mais tempo a oeste/sudoeste dos Açores. 






A climatologia média ('81-'10) é esta (acabei em 1/3 por causa de Fev). Anticiclone para dar e vender


----------



## martinus (19 Nov 2017 às 22:28)

Vendo esta saída das 18.00 do GFS acho que há lugar para algum optimismo. Parece melhor que a anterior.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Nov 2017 às 22:33)

martinus disse:


> Vendo esta saída das 18.00 do GFS acho que há lugar para algum optimismo. Parece melhor que a anterior.



O problema é que a saída das 18z não é nada fiável.


----------



## c0ldPT (19 Nov 2017 às 22:38)

Orion disse:


> O ECM não é modelo infalível mas também não é horrível.
> 
> Está previsto que o anticiclone fique mais tempo a oeste/sudoeste dos Açores.
> 
> ...



Nada mau essa anomalia negativa no continente! Anticlone forte na Escandinávia e Gronelândia se se confirmar seria bom penso...frio e chuva a serem direcionados a PT?


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2017 às 22:46)

Orion disse:


> Está previsto que o anticiclone fique mais tempo a oeste/sudoeste dos Açores.



Algo ao estilo de 2013/14?






2009/10 foi isto:


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Nov 2017 às 22:48)

martinus disse:


> Vendo esta saída das 18.00 do GFS acho que há lugar para algum optimismo. Parece melhor que a anterior.


Melhorou em que? Continua com 40\50mm no minho e 10\20 no resto do país e depois AA... Só mudou as horas em que chove  (e atrasou mais um pouco)


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2017 às 22:49)

Num extremo, 2008/2009?


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Nov 2017 às 22:56)

Orion disse:


> Algo ao estilo de 2013/14?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2009/2010 que saudades....


----------



## jamestorm (19 Nov 2017 às 23:06)

lembro-me bem de 2010..deve ter sido o ultimo ano em que choveu normalmente aqui...em Março ainda andava tudo alagado...


----------



## cookie (19 Nov 2017 às 23:19)

A minha filha nasceu em finais de novembro de 2013. Estávamos sob uma onda de frio nesse dia (e seguintes)... De manhã na zona de Vila do Conde estavam -5 graus. Do que recordo desse inverno choveu bastante, tenho ideia de virem "tempestades" umas atrás das outras. O que refiro faço-o de memória e não com recurso a dados arquivados (nem sei onde os consultar)... Foi um inverno de algum rigor...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2017 às 23:57)

jamestorm disse:


> lembro-me bem de 2010..deve ter sido o ultimo ano em que choveu normalmente aqui...em Março ainda andava tudo alagado...


2012/2013 também foi bom de chuva, também seguido de uma grande seca. Começou a chover nos finais de setembro como era normal e depois foi chovendo normalmente ao longo de todos os meses. Em Janeiro tivemos o Gong e Março foi extremamente chuvoso, ficou para a história mesmo, foi o mês praticamente todo a chover.
Portalegre teve um acumulado mensal total de 312mm e em toda a região foi acima dos 200mm, ou seja, nesse mês choveu mais do que no corrente ano 2017 em muitas zonas. 
Bons velhos tempos!


----------



## Teya (20 Nov 2017 às 00:31)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu, com 38 anos, acho que nunca vivi coisa semelhante. O meu pai, com quase 82, diz o mesmo. A minha vizinha,  com 90, idem idem, aspas aspas. Mas como a memória humana é traiçoeira...


Tenho a mesma idade e o mesmo sentimento. Apesar de dizerem que o Inverno ainda não chegou, eu recordo-me de muita chuva no Outono, muito frio no Inverno e ao longo dos anos cada vez menos chuva, mas como este ano nunca vi nada assim.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Nov 2017 às 01:04)

Acho que há aqui pessoal que começa a sobrepor a emoção à razão. (Não estou a julgar. Até acho que é justificável. )
Na minha opinião, ainda acho cedo dizer que já não vai chover, ou que vai chover mais num sítio e noutro não. Não se baseiem só num modelo. Analisem bem os vários modelos primeiro (e vejam o quão discrepados estão).


----------



## ClaudiaRM (20 Nov 2017 às 01:43)

Teya disse:


> Tenho a mesma idade e o mesmo sentimento. Apesar de dizerem que o Inverno ainda não chegou, eu recordo-me de muita chuva no Outono, muito frio no Inverno e ao longo dos anos cada vez menos chuva, mas como este ano nunca vi nada assim.



Foi uma boa colheita a de 79, modéstia à parte!


----------



## jonas (20 Nov 2017 às 07:30)

Grande corte na precipitação no GFS.
Estou a ver isto muito mal....


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Nov 2017 às 08:16)

A única maneira de isto acabar é o anticiclone ir para a Gronelândia ou Escandinávia, só assim as depressões são empurradas para cá, de outra forma a chuva será só de "chapa" só abrangendo o norte ou sul.  Nos ano mais chuvosos foi isso que aconteceu, tal como 2001 e 2010 embora essa situação só se tenha verificado a partir de Janeiro/Fevereiro.


----------



## The Weatherman (20 Nov 2017 às 09:46)

A maioria dos modelos continua a prever precipitação a partir do dia 22.

E esta? 











Poderá acontecer a desejada deslocação para norte do AA


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Nov 2017 às 10:29)

The Weatherman disse:


> A maioria dos modelos continua a prever precipitação a partir do dia 22.
> 
> E esta?
> 
> ...



Serei assim tão pouco inteligente?? Não vejo nada de especial nessa carta


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Nov 2017 às 10:31)

Terrível a sul do tejo a run gfs 6z..


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 10:54)

Snifa disse:


> Precipitações acumuladas até às 240 horas, segundo o GFS 6z:


Tanta chuva , xiiii ( vou ter à volta de 4 mm)

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## The Weatherman (20 Nov 2017 às 10:55)

c0ldPT disse:


> Serei assim tão pouco inteligente?? Não vejo nada de especial nessa carta



Aquela depressão a oeste da Madeira. A sua evolução pode ter influência no que se seguirá.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2017 às 10:59)

ok vai chover quase nada aqui, voltaram a retirar precipitação


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Nov 2017 às 11:27)

Esqueçam, vamos ter 40\50mm no Norte e o resto vai ser menos de 10...

E depois vem o AA para ficar mais 15 dias...


----------



## Stinger (20 Nov 2017 às 11:33)

É só cortar mais um pouco para ficar tudo a zeros


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2017 às 11:48)

Se aqui tiver 5mm, abro uma garrafa de champanhe


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 11:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> Se aqui tiver 5mm, abro uma garrafa de champanhe


E eu se tiver 8 , bebo medronho 
Imão 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Nov 2017 às 12:08)

Davidmpb disse:


> Se aqui tiver 5mm, abro uma garrafa de champanhe





joselamego disse:


> E eu se tiver 8 , bebo medronho



Vocês fiquem pelo CalmexAA, pois senão há aqui pielas eternas até ao inverno de 2018/2019


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2017 às 12:25)

o IPMA tb ja adaptou as probabilidades de chuva, tudo entre os 23% e os 50%, o dia com mais chuva só com 41% de probabilidade de chuva.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2017 às 13:18)

joselamego disse:


> E eu se tiver 8 , bebo medronho
> Imão
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



A garrafa toda.  Ah, valente.  Nem, que vá, pela calada da noite, deitar água no pluviómetro, para teres mais de 8 mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2017 às 13:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A garrafa toda.  Ah, valente.  Nem, que vá, pela calada da noite, deitar água no pluviómetro, para teres mais de 8 mm.


Lá diz o ditado, mais vale rir que chorar!


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Nov 2017 às 13:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nem, que vá, pela calada da noite, deitar água no pluviómetro, para teres mais de 8 mm.



Os amigos são para essas ocasiões


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 13:36)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Os amigos são para essas ocasiões


Só resta beber, para esquecer a seca e os poucos mm precipitação ... 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2017 às 13:54)

Não bebam demais, senão arriscam ficar assim


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Nov 2017 às 13:59)

Ao que chegamos amigos...

Em outros tempos andariamos a discutir cotas de neve, ciclogeneses explosivas, rajadas de vento...

Agora andamos a discutir miséria de mm´s ou seja pó!

Prontos... 1º suicidio da temporada!



RIP 4ME!


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Nov 2017 às 14:01)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Ao que chegamos amigos...
> 
> Em outros tempos andariamos a discutir cotas de neve, ciclogeneses explosivas, rajadas de vento...
> 
> ...



Aqui vou eu também  Próximoooo


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2017 às 14:07)

Não bebam demais, se não, vão vos fazer o teste do balão e acontece isto:


----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2017 às 14:20)

*Chuva regressa quarta-feira mas não será a todo o território*

A chuva vai regressar a Portugal continental a partir de quarta-feira, mas apenas às regiões a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela, disse a meteorologista Maria João Frada.

"A chuva vai regressar, mas não será a todo o território. Parecem ser episódios temporários com ocorrência de precipitação, mas o cenário que se configura não é uma constância de precipitação nos próximos dias", adianta a especialista do instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA).

Na opinião de Maria João Frada, esta precipitação "é melhor que nada, mas insuficiente" para fazer face à seca que o país atravessa.

"Não fará grande diferença. Toda a chuva que vier é ótima, mas não será suficiente", disse.

De acordo com Maria João Frada, hoje e terça-feira ainda se prevê céu pouco nublado ou limpo e com temperaturas máximas elevadas para esta época do ano.

"Continuamos a ter [temperaturas] máximas a variar entre os 18 e os 23 graus. Tem sido uma constância e vai continuar assim. As temperaturas são de tal forma acima da média para época que em algumas estações do IPMA contribuiu para uma onda de calor. As temperaturas estão acima da média mais de cinco graus", adiantou.

Segundo a meteorologista do IPMA, na quarta, quinta e sexta-feira esperam-se temperaturas máximas a variar entre 18 e 23 graus, sendo entre os 16 e 18 nas serras de Portugal, e as mínimas mais baixas serão de -2 a 04 graus nas regiões do interior norte e centro.

"A chuva é bem-vinda, mas não é aquilo que queremos e precisamos. A sul do sistema Montejunto-Estrela não se prevê precipitação no dia 22 [quarta-feira]. E a precipitação que vai cair é fraca, sendo moderada no Minho. Vamos ter também um aumento da intensidade do vento", disse.

Na quinta-feira, explicou Maria João Frada, está prevista alguma precipitação e na sexta-feira poderá ser mais intensa e na generalidade do território, mas serão mais fortes sempre no litoral a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro.

"A região sul vai ter nenhuma ou pouca precipitação. Ainda falta algum tempo. Vamos ver se o cenário se mantém", concluiu.

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior...mas-nao-sera-a-todo-o-territorio-8930049.html


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2017 às 14:44)

"Continuamos a ter [temperaturas] máximas a variar entre os 18 e os 23 graus. Tem sido uma constância e vai continuar assim. As temperaturas são de tal forma acima da média para época que em algumas estações do IPMA contribuiu para uma onda de calor. As temperaturas estão acima da média mais de cinco graus"
Isto assusta-me pq trabalho com frutos vermelhos e precisam de fazer dormência de Inverno para dar uma boa produção (groselha vermelha e preta)  para alem da rega que pedem mais que em outros anos mesmo agora em Novembro


----------



## Norther (20 Nov 2017 às 14:54)

Isto não está para brincadeiras não, quando pensava que a partir desta semana ia mudar, os modelos começam a prever o inverso, estou a ficar mais pessimista que antes, parece que vai demorar...


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Nov 2017 às 14:58)

Snifa disse:


> Não bebam demais, senão arriscam ficar assim





Davidmpb disse:


> Não bebam demais, se não, vão vos fazer o teste do balão e acontece isto:



Há sempre quem fique pior. Este, ao menos, sentiu um evento meteorológico


----------



## tone (20 Nov 2017 às 15:15)

Com tanta capacidade computacional e com tantos dados disponíveis, às vezes é me difícil compreender como não existem ainda modelos mais fiáveis capazes de estabelecer, perceber e prever as relações causa efeito, dos fenómenos meteorológicos. E no nosso caso em particular do AA, parecendo este ser um sistema bastante estável. Demasiado até para os dias que correm.


----------



## criz0r (20 Nov 2017 às 15:24)

O nosso País queima os fusíveis de qualquer modelo de médio a longo prazo. Temos de ser bons em alguma coisa .



Orion disse:


> O ECM/UkMet é melhor para mim



Não querendo ser pessimista, para o Continente vou apostar nesses dois.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (20 Nov 2017 às 15:25)

Snifa disse:


> GFS:



SAida nada boa, apenas o litoral norte tinha chuva, o resto para esquecer.


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2017 às 16:12)

tone disse:


> Com tanta capacidade computacional e com tantos dados disponíveis, às vezes é me difícil compreender como não existem ainda modelos mais fiáveis capazes de estabelecer, perceber e prever as relações causa efeito, dos fenómenos meteorológicos. E no nosso caso em particular do AA, parecendo este ser um sistema bastante estável. Demasiado até para os dias que correm.



Fácil.

Para os modelos serem extremamente eficientes são necessárias 2 coisas:

1) Saber a posição e comportamento de todas as partículas da atmosfera;

2) Conhecer na sua plenitude a relação entre os diversos fenómenos.

Relativamente ao ponto 1) já escrevi num outro tópico que 85% dos dados dos modelos provêm de satélites. Não obstante haver inúmeros aviões e barcos em constante circulação, na maioria do planeta não há observações sistemáticas (África, pólos, oceanos...).

Relativamente ao ponto 2), e parafraseando o Donald Rumsfeld aquando da guerra do Iraque  Há coisas que sabemos que sabemos, há coisas que sabemos que não sabemos e há coisas que não sabemos que não sabemos.

Por exemplo, a influência do Sol na Terra não é como aquecer água no fogão, em que se o tachinho estiver na melhor posição a água vai aquecer de forma mais ou menos linear e homogénea. A Terra tem muitos subsistemas que interagem entre si e com influências externas (neste caso o sol).

Como há um grande buraco nas observações e o nosso conhecimento é bastante incompleto faz-se a previsão usando um _ensemble_. Pequenas variações a curto prazo geram múltiplos cenários a longo prazo.

Os novos satélites que estão a ser lançados vão certamente melhorar o ponto 1) mas ainda se está muito longe de se cumprir o referido critério (será provavelmente impossível). Mais, tenderá a haver sempre um desfasamento entre o ponto 1) e o ponto 2). Por exemplo, já se observa furacões pelos satélites há quase 40 anos com diferentes graus de precisão. Está-se a melhorar no trajeto mas a previsão da intensidade ainda está na adolescência.

Termino, relembrando que o anticiclone não está parado. Todos os dias expande, contrai e movimenta-se.


----------



## srr (20 Nov 2017 às 16:25)

Orion disse:


> Fácil.
> 
> Para os modelos serem extremamente eficientes é preciso 2 coisas:
> 
> ...



Vou guardar, boa sintetização do que são as previsões capazes de fazer.


----------



## The Weatherman (20 Nov 2017 às 16:51)

Redução drástica da precipitação na saída 12z do gfs.


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 16:56)

The Weatherman disse:


> Redução drástica da precipitação na saída 12z do gfs.


Em cada round cortam e cortam ...vai daqui a pouco a 0 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (20 Nov 2017 às 17:00)

The Weatherman disse:


> Redução drástica da precipitação na saída 12z do gfs.



Ainda bem que já me enforquei


----------



## srr (20 Nov 2017 às 17:07)

A imagem de satélite da frente até vem "bonita", mas vai morrer na praia de Carcavelos :-)


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2017 às 17:08)

Para aqui, e para outras zonas do centro, até melhorou.
Mas não vale a pena ganhar grandes esperanças.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Nov 2017 às 17:23)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mas não vale a pena ganhar grandes esperanças.



Vamos esperar pela próxima run do ECM (isto até parece um combate de boxe)


----------



## 1337 (20 Nov 2017 às 17:30)

O GFS está completamente ás aranhas, agora prevê o grosso da precipitação um pouco acima de Lisboa


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Nov 2017 às 17:54)

A sair de Cascais... a farmácia Marginal a marcar uns sufocantes 19 graus e luzes de Natal já por todo o lado... turistas aos molhos... que pesadelo! Ando stressado... com mau feitio... sem paciência... os modelos dão-me náuseas... 
Dose dupla se cAAlmex sff! Ou melhor preciso de uma dose cavalar!


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Nov 2017 às 17:57)

Flaviense21 disse:


> uns sufocantes 19 graus e luzes de Natal já por todo o lado... turistas aos molhos...



Só te falta ver isto no Guincho


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2017 às 18:02)

A única coisa certa neste momento é que o sul não vai ter nada. Portanto, para o sul este evento está arrumado, venha o próximo!


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Nov 2017 às 18:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Portanto, para o sul este evento está arrumado, venha o próximo!



Calma, não guardes os foguetes


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2017 às 18:06)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Calma, não guardes os foguetes


A única coisa que todos têm estado em concordância é que a sul do Tejo não choverá nada de significante. Mesmo que chova, nem os vou lançar! Aquilo que mais precisamos é aquilo que não aparece, não iria ser um dia de dilúvio que nos ia tirar desta desgraça.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Nov 2017 às 18:39)




----------



## Snifa (20 Nov 2017 às 18:49)

Dias Miguel disse:


>


 Video interessante, colocado em slow motion ainda se aprecia melhor, impressionante a distância que os fumos dos incêndios em Outubro percorreram, tudo por causa da Ophélia ( a partir do minuto 1:30)


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2017 às 19:10)

tenho ouvido ha anos muita gente pedir calor e estar sempre do contra quando chovia...pois finalmente essas pessoas podem viver totalmente felizes!


----------



## The Weatherman (20 Nov 2017 às 19:11)




----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2017 às 19:12)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Vamos esperar pela próxima run do ECM (isto até parece um combate de boxe)


Nada má a saída do ECM.
Vamos ver o que virá, ou não.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2017 às 19:12)

Como eu te compreendo..Lisboa está quente, parece Verão e vê-se turistas a fazer praia no cais das colunas..incrível..algo de mto errado nisto tudo




Flaviense21 disse:


> A sair de Cascais... a farmácia Marginal a marcar uns sufocantes 19 graus e luzes de Natal já por todo o lado... turistas aos molhos... que pesadelo! Ando stressado... com mau feitio... sem paciência... os modelos dão-me náuseas...
> Dose dupla se cAAlmex sff! Ou melhor preciso de uma dose cavalar!


----------



## Marco pires (20 Nov 2017 às 19:15)

Eu acho que os modelos andarem a tirar agora até é bom, porque ainda faltam alguns dias e se andasse a meter o mais certo era amanhã tirar, assim e como pouco mais tem para tirar, o que se espera é que meta nas runs de amanhã.
A menos que confirme o que tem sido modelado hoje e muitos locais fiquem a zero, coisa que não acredito, por isso tenham calma porque amanhã sim é que teremos quase a certeza do que se vai passar


----------



## PaulusLx (20 Nov 2017 às 19:16)

Arrakis, Dune, desert planet... Ou vamos ter por aqui a continuação do norte de África? Camelos não faltam... a sul do Tejo já há um deserto. Oásis, será que terão lugar? Pois as palmeiras, até as palmeiras, tudo o escaravelho vermelho levou depois das revoluções coloridas, em que o árabe passou a conhecer o McDonalds e mudou a sua dieta, e o escaravelho deixou de ter predador! My God!


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Nov 2017 às 19:18)

Snifa disse:


> Video interessante, colocado em slow motion ainda se aprecia melhor



Tinha visto nas notícias no Bom dia Portugal e achei muito interessante



Snifa disse:


> impressionante a distância que os fumos dos incêndios em Outubro percorreram, tudo por causa da Ophélia



Sem dúvida impressiona, tal como as dinâmicas do fumo dos incêndios na Califórnia. Será que esse satélite também fará análise das cinzas nas erupções vulcânicas??


----------



## miguel (20 Nov 2017 às 19:20)

jamestorm disse:


> tenho ouvido ha anos muita gente pedir calor e estar sempre do contra quando chovia...pois finalmente essas pessoas podem viver totalmente felizes!



Esta a ser um sonho tornado realidade dessa gente burra e estupida...


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2017 às 19:33)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Sem dúvida impressiona, tal como as dinâmicas do fumo dos incêndios na Califórnia. Será que esse satélite também fará análise das cinzas nas erupções vulcânicas??



Observação, sim. Análise, não. Esta última está aqui, por exemplo  http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/geose_cartes.php?ech=3&code=0&mode=9&carte=0&archive=0



> The Global Modeling and Assimilation Office (GMAO) at NASA's Goddard Space Flight Center has developed the Goddard Earth Observing System (GEOS), a family of mathematical models. Combined with data from NASA's Earth observing satellites, the supercomputer simulations enhance our scientific understanding of specific chemical, physical, and biological processes.



https://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/details.cgi?aid=12772

---

Os europeus também estudam isso  http://macc.copernicus-atmosphere.eu/d/services/gac/nrt/nrt_opticaldepth/

Só que a política de partilha de dados e interação com o público é muito diferente.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2017 às 19:43)

Mais um dia que andei de manga curta.
Este ano estou a poupar na lenha e no dinheiro em guarda—chuvas.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2017 às 20:01)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mais um dia que andei de manga curta.
> Este ano estou a poupar na lenha e no dinheiro em guarda—chuvas.


A grande diferença de uma zona para outra em tão poucos km's.  Aqui em Arronches, os dias são bastante quentes (para a altura do ano) mas as noites são geladas, tenho registado mínimas negativas consecutivas, não temos outro remédio se não utilizar as lareiras ou os aquecedores. Só poupamos mesmo nos guarda-chuvas


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2017 às 20:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Aqui em Arronches, os dias são bastante quentes (para a altura do ano) mas as noites são geladas, tenho registado mínimas negativas consecutivas, não temos outro remédio se não utilizar as lareiras ou os aquecedores.



Muito Co2 para a atmosfera


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2017 às 20:11)

Orion disse:


> Muito Co2 para a atmosfera


Estávamos nós bem se o problema fosse só das lareiras.


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2017 às 20:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Estávamos nós bem se o problema fosse só das lareiras.



Desflorestação


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2017 às 20:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Estávamos nós bem se o problema fosse só das lareiras.



O ano passado, passei 1 noite em Vila Viçosa, aquilo era um pivete a lenha queimada na rua, muitas toneladas de CO2 no ar.  Por acaso, nesta semana há um ano atrás apanhei chuca e um briol do caraças em Vila Viçosa, tive que dormir toda a noite com o AC ligado senão morria de frio, sou friorento, sou um animal de sangue frio, só estou bem ao sol.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2017 às 20:28)

Orion, também tens carro, ou só andas de bicicleta?, ou tens um carro elétrico?


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2017 às 20:32)

Escrevi aquilo para (tentar) mostrar que a soma dos reduzidos contributos individuais por vezes gera grandes problemas.

Tive sucesso? Espero que sim


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2017 às 20:36)

A serio a 3 dias do evento..novo fiasco. IPMA tb desceu as probabilidades de chuva para aqui...
Se forem à missa rezem mto por chuva, que de outra forma não vamos lá


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2017 às 20:39)

jamestorm disse:


> Se forem à missa rezem mto por chuva, que de outra forma não vamos lá



E a 'ciência'?


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2017 às 20:40)

joralentejano disse:


> A grande diferença de uma zona para outra em tão poucos km's.  Aqui em Arronches, os dias são bastante quentes (para a altura do ano) mas as noites são geladas, tenho registado mínimas negativas consecutivas, não temos outro remédio se não utilizar as lareiras ou os aquecedores. Só poupamos mesmo nos guarda-chuvas


Depende de pessoa para pessoa, pois ha quem seja friorento, cá em casa é tudo friorento menos eu, portanto tem de se fazer braseira, mesmo não estando frio( pelo menos para mim).


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2017 às 20:46)

Às 21h10, começa o Prós e Contras na RTP1 sobre o tema "O Aviso", sobre as alterações climáticas. 

As alterações climáticas, só existem quando temos uma seca, se fosse chuva a mais, já não existia. 

Tivemos uma grande seca em 2004/2005, o que fizemos no país, para minimizar as secas? Em 12 anos, não se falou em secas, só surgiu alguns alarmes no Algarve, mas nunca chegou ao ponto de Viseu que é algo surreal, algo vai muito mal no nosso país com na gerência dos nossos recursos hídricos, mas soluções foram zero e quando esta seca acabar rapidamente se esquece e daqui a uns anos, voltamos a bater na mesma tecla.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2017 às 20:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O ano passado, passei 1 noite em Vila Viçosa, aquilo era um pivete a lenha queimada na rua, muitas toneladas de CO2 no ar.  Por acaso, nesta semana há um ano atrás apanhei chuca e um briol do caraças em Vila Viçosa, tive que dormir toda a noite com o AC ligado senão morria de frio, sou friorento, sou um animal de sangue frio, só estou bem ao sol.


Bastante normal nestas terrinhas! 
É questão de hábito! Bastava um mês ou até menos para te habituares a este frio.  É algo que não me fez grande diferença, gosto muito de frio, nada que um aquecedor ou a lareira (em alguns casos) não resolvam.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2017 às 21:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Bastante normal nestas terrinhas!
> É questão de hábito! Bastava um mês ou até menos para te habituares a este frio.  É algo que não me fez grande diferença, gosto muito de frio, nada que um aquecedor ou a lareira (em alguns casos) não resolvam.


Mil vezes o frio do que o calor...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2017 às 21:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Às 21h10, começa o Prós e Contras na RTP1 sobre o tema "O Aviso", sobre as alterações climáticas.
> 
> As alterações climáticas, só existem quando temos uma seca, se fosse chuva a mais, já não existia.
> 
> Tivemos uma grande seca em 2004/2005, o que fizemos no país, para minimizar as secas? Em 12 anos, não se falou em secas, só surgiu alguns alarmes no Algarve, mas nunca chegou ao ponto de Viseu que é algo surreal, algo vai muito mal no nosso país com na gerência dos nossos recursos hídricos, mas soluções foram zero e quando esta seca acabar rapidamente se esquece e daqui a uns anos, voltamos a bater na mesma tecla.


Já começou...


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2017 às 21:18)

Estava a ser irónico.

Mas tb acho que uma coisa ano invalida outra, ciência e fé podem coabitar!



Orion disse:


> E a 'ciência'?


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2017 às 21:35)

"Os portugueses estão conscientes das alterações climáticas?"
Sim: 21%
Não: 79%

Não haja dúvidas mesmo!


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 21:39)

joralentejano disse:


> "Os portugueses estão conscientes das alterações climáticas?"
> Sim: 21%
> Não: 79%
> 
> Não haja dúvidas mesmo!


Claro que não estão...os portugueses acham que o mal não lhes toca à porta...e o pior é a desertificação do interior devido falta água...a tendência depois é irem para litoral, perto do mar ..


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2017 às 21:48)

joselamego disse:


> Claro que não estão...os portugueses acham que o mal não lhes toca à porta...e o pior é a desertificação do interior devido falta água...a tendência depois é irem para litoral, perto do mar ..
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


O litoral também tem um problema, subida do nível do mar. Portugal e Espanha são uns dos países do mundo que mais consequências vão ter com as alterações climáticas.
Se no futuro, Portugal não investir em centrais de dessalinização a população também não terá o acesso à água tão fácil como se pensa só por se ir para o litoral.
Um comentador referiu agora que se a seca não existisse, não estariam ali neste momento tal como o @algarvio1980 referiu, pura verdade!
Apenas se lembram das coisas quando estamos a passar por elas.


----------



## AndréGM22 (20 Nov 2017 às 21:58)

joselamego disse:


> Claro que não estão...os portugueses acham que o mal não lhes toca à porta...e o pior é a desertificação do interior devido falta água...a tendência depois é irem para litoral, perto do mar ..



Essa tendência já ocorre há anos se não décadas, mas neste caso, sobretudo por factores económicos e não me parece que vá parar tão cedo...

Neste caso será para perto do Oceano e não do Mar 



joselamego disse:


> Claro que não estão...os portugueses acham que o mal não lhes toca à porta...e o pior é a desertificação do interior devido falta água...a tendência depois é irem para litoral, perto do mar ..
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk





joralentejano disse:


> Apenas se lembram das coisas quando estamos a passar por elas.



Mas essa sempre foi a realidade portuguesa ou não? O quê que se planeia/pensa a longo prazo cá?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (20 Nov 2017 às 22:04)

joralentejano disse:


> [...] Se no futuro, Portugal *não investir em centrais de dessalinização a população também não terá o acesso à água tão fácil como se pensa só por se ir para o litoral*.
> Um comentador referiu agora que se a seca não existisse, não estariam ali neste momento tal como o @algarvio1980 referiu, pura verdade!
> Apenas se lembram das coisas quando estamos a passar por elas.



A dessalinização não é uma solução absoluta. O processo é extremamente caro e consome grandes quantidades de energia. É apenas viável em situações específicas. Se de repente todo o mundo desatasse a dessalinizar água, quer fosse por osmose inversa ou por processos térmicos, além de ser necessário um enorme investimento em infraestruturas, seria necessário aumentar a produção de energia, provavelmente queimando combustíveis fósseis e agravando as emissões de CO2. Aconselho a leitura de um livro, que muitos conhecerão: 10 mil milhões, de Stephen Emmott.


----------



## joselamego (20 Nov 2017 às 22:05)

joralentejano disse:


> O litoral também tem um problema, subida do nível do mar. Portugal e Espanha são uns dos países do mundo que mais consequências vão ter com as alterações climáticas.
> Se no futuro, Portugal não investir em centrais de dessalinização a população também não terá o acesso à água tão fácil como se pensa só por se ir para o litoral.
> Um comentador referiu agora que se a seca não existisse, não estariam ali neste momento tal como o @algarvio1980 referiu, pura verdade!
> Apenas se lembram das coisas quando estamos a passar por elas.


Verdade , o litoral irá também sofrer as consequências...Subida do nível do mar, desordenamento do território, o aumento populacional , o problema da erosão ....etc 
O litoral português sofre processos de erosão ao longo da generalidade da sua linha de costa, o que coloca em perigo bens, infraestruturas e atividades económicas.
Medidas? Só os especialistas e técnicos o podem dizer.... Importante é ver o custo/benefício de cada medida e ação a tomar...
Tem que haver uma concertação/  uma união por parte de todos os agentes( governo, oposição, agências, institutos, empresários) e a sociedade civil do país ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2017 às 22:06)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Mas essa sempre foi a realidade portuguesa ou não? O quê que se planeia a longo prazo cá?


Verdade, simplesmente não se planeia nada.  Só se pensam nas coisas e só se fazem quando já é tarde demais.


----------



## martinus (20 Nov 2017 às 22:21)

O IMPA está a pintar o cenário para Braga: 100% de probabilidade de chuva forte na sexta-feira!
Ainda vamos ter que fazer represas nos Rio Este para controlar as cheias...


----------



## David sf (20 Nov 2017 às 22:32)

Dessalinizar 1 metro cúbico de água custa o equivalente a elevar esse mesmo metro cúbico para uma altura entre 600 a 1000 metros superior. É caríssimo e injustificado, apenas em situações muito específicas (ilhas pequenas com precipitação muito reduzida e pouca capacidade de reserva, como Porto Santo ou algumas ilhas de Cabo Verde) é que se justifica. Como escrevi aqui ontem não há qualquer problema com o abastecimento de água no litoral do país, logo não se justifica avançar com esta solução.


----------



## Micael Gonçalves (20 Nov 2017 às 22:35)

Orion disse:


> Desflorestação


boas, cada um faz á sua "maneira", eu posso dizer que gasto muita lenha, mas o efeito na deflorestação é nulo. Selecionamos Sempre cada arvore a cortar já com uma substituta em crescimento no mesmo sitio, para ajudar, a vala que carrega os sedimentos do meu quintal, por coincidência, corre pelos 2 pequenos pinhais que a minha familia possui e explora,. A minha preocupação é mesmo ficar sem terreno fértil em casa, nao nos pinhais.. Utilizar aquecedores tem um efeito mais negativo do que uma exploração equilibrada e responsável, que é aquela que eu procuro ter


----------



## Marco pires (20 Nov 2017 às 22:42)

a população foge para o litoral não por causa da seca, mas por factores económicos, por melhores empregos e melhor remunerados, por mais oportunidades de vida e porque infelizmente desde sempre se cultivou o centralismo.
a seca nada tem a ver para o assunto, o que tem a ver é o facto de desde a revolução industrial este país ter centralizado a pouca industria que tardiamente nasceu da falhada revolução industrial portuguesa na cintura urbana das grandes cidades, por isso se verificou durante os anos 50 e 60 do século passado o êxodo das populações do interior para o litoral,
isso acabou por trazer consequências com a construção desordenada dos subúrbios quase sempre de maneira clandestina (a brandoa por exemplo chegou a ser o maior bairro clandestino da europa), a promessa de um trabalho menos pesado que a agricultura, melhores salários e mais oportunidades ditaram essa fuga para a faixa litoral do norte e centro do país, a quase inexistencia de uma industria e comércio no interior não oferecia e em certa medida continua a não oferecer, perspectiva de uma melhor qualidade de vida.
a própria agricultura não aderiu à massificação da mecanização e continuava a usar de métodos de à 100 anos assente no uso massivo de mão de obra barata, embora tenha havido algum investimento nos anos 50 em maquinaria decorrente do plano Marshall que a visão curta de Salazar teimou em não aceitar até antes do ultimo ano desse mesmo plano.
portanto e pelo menos até ao momento, de forma nenhuma se pode atribuir à seca ou a factores climáticos a desertificação populacional do interior, culpem as visões curtas do centralismo que desde os tempos da monarquia investiram no desenvolvimento do litoral e deixaram o interior quase à sua sorte.
já há um pouco por todo o mundo os chamados refugiados climáticos, desde sempre houve e em certa medida isso ajudou a moldar a estrutura social de muitas zonas do globo, incluindo a europa, mas falando em tempos mais recentes, principalmente no século XX e as grandes fugas para o litoral, nada tem a ver para o assunto.


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2017 às 22:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Verdade, simplesmente não se planeia nada.  Só se pensam nas coisas e só se fazem quando já é tarde demais.



Chuta aí um país com muito planeamento.

A Holanda é uma exceção. Problemas com o mar são históricos.


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2017 às 22:57)

Quanto mais elevado for o nível da água mais distância irá tendencialmente percorrer aquando de um sismo ao estilo de 1755.

Esse tipo de planeamento é demasiado complexo e grandioso para se tornar realidade.

Ninguém planeia para eventos com enorme período de retorno.


----------



## Marco pires (20 Nov 2017 às 23:00)

quanto à subida do nível do mar sem duvida que será um problema no futuro, mas por enquanto não existem efeitos visíveis ou perceptíveis pelo menos na nossa costa, a erosão que se verifica creio que ainda não se pode atribuir a um aumento dos níveis do mar.


----------



## The Weatherman (20 Nov 2017 às 23:02)

Marco pires disse:


> quanto à subida do nível do mar sem duvida que será um problema no futuro, mas por enquanto não existem efeitos visíveis ou perceptíveis pelo menos na nossa costa, a erosão que se verifica creio que ainda não se pode atribuir a um aumento dos níveis do mar.



Como? Então deve-se a quê?


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2017 às 23:02)

Orion disse:


> Chuta aí um país com muito planeamento.
> 
> A Holanda é uma exceção. Problemas com o mar são históricos.


Alguém disse que havia um país com um planeamento perfeito? Não pois não? Então pronto! Mas tenho a certeza que há muitos que têm um planeamento melhor que o de Portugal, apenas estava a referir que poderíamos planear as coisas de forma diferente e tendo em conta que vamos enfrentar mais coisas destas, deveríamos pensar em algumas soluções com tempo para enfrentar isto de um modo melhor.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2017 às 23:10)

Em 2009, só começou a chover bem no Algarve, depois do sismo a 16 de Dezembro.  Com um abanão, se calhar, o AA fugia com medo.


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2017 às 23:10)

joralentejano disse:


> Alguém disse que havia um país com um planeamento perfeito? Não pois não? Então pronto! Mas tenho a certeza que há muitos que têm um planeamento melhor que o de Portugal, apenas estava a referir que poderíamos planear as coisas de forma diferente e tendo em conta que vamos enfrentar mais coisas destas, deveríamos pensar em algumas soluções com tempo para enfrentar isto de um modo melhor.



Seria bastante interessante mas acho que não há consciência da magnitude da tarefa.

Toda a costa teria que ser analisada. Em certas zonas teria que ser interdita a construção. O que se faz com as construções, e com os respetivos donos, em zonas em que a construção é interdita? A conceção de todos os portos e bases navais teria que ser analisada e alguns reconstruídos. Algumas praias eventualmente desapareceriam. Como é que procede nesse caso?

Mudar completamente a costa tendo uma previsão da subida do nível do mar na ordem de algumas dezenas de centímetros cujos efeitos mais graves só serão vistos dentro de algumas décadas. Boa sorte com isso.

E ainda nem cheguei ao interior. Aí então...


----------



## Marco pires (20 Nov 2017 às 23:12)

The Weatherman disse:


> Como? Então deve-se a quê?



é um estudo antigo mas válido:

http://w3.ualg.pt/~jdias/JAD/ebooks/Ambicost/4_Ambicost_Causas Er.pdf

o aumento do nível do mar está lá, mas é apenas um dos muitos factores.


----------



## The Weatherman (20 Nov 2017 às 23:15)

Marco pires disse:


> é um estudo antigo mas válido:
> 
> http://w3.ualg.pt/~jdias/JAD/ebooks/Ambicost/4_Ambicost_Causas Er.pdf
> 
> o aumento do nível do mar está lá, mas é apenas um dos muitos factores.



Apenas confirma que o principal factor de erosão da costa é a subida do nível do mar.


----------



## The Weatherman (20 Nov 2017 às 23:19)

Orion disse:


> Seria bastante interessante mas acho que não há consciência da magnitude da tarefa.
> 
> Toda a costa teria que ser analisada. Em certas zonas teria que ser interdita a construção. O que se faz com as construções, e com os respetivos donos, em zonas em que a construção é interdita? A conceção de todos os portos e bases navais teria que ser analisada e alguns reconstruídos. Algumas praias eventualmente desapareceriam. Como é que procede nesse caso?
> 
> ...



Tudo isso está a acontecer agora. Algumas dezenas de centímetros é pouco?


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2017 às 23:26)

Orion disse:


> Seria bastante interessante mas acho que não há consciência da magnitude da tarefa.
> 
> Toda a costa teria que ser analisada. Em certas zonas teria que ser interdita a construção. O que se faz com as construções em zonas, e com os respetivos donos, em que a construção é interdita? A conceção de todos os portos e bases navais teria que ser analisada e alguns reconstruídos. Algumas praias eventualmente desapareceriam. Como é que procede nesse caso?
> 
> ...


Já se percebeu que isso não é possível, de qualquer das maneiras, provavelmente devem haver outras hipóteses, não sei! Agora estamos numa seca extremamente grave e até se pode pensar e falar em algumas coisas, mas, se entretanto a seca desaparecer esse assunto deixa-se logo para trás até ao ano em que voltar a aparecer uma seca igual ou pior a esta porque a tendência é mesmo essa. Só não estamos pior porque muita coisa mudou, novas barragens foram construídas etc, mas há muita coisa ainda para mudar e melhorar, a gerência dos recursos hídricos também não é a melhor.


----------



## Marco pires (20 Nov 2017 às 23:27)

mau ordenamento da costa, construção selvagem e sem critérios


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2017 às 23:28)

The Weatherman disse:


> Tudo isso está a acontecer agora. Algumas dezenas de centímetros é pouco?



Daqui a décadas é muito. Mas para 99% da população a subida que até agora ocorreu é como não existisse. Consegues ver as diferenças? Duvido.

Façam uma máquina do tempo. Tirem fotos agora e comparem com 2030


----------



## Orion (20 Nov 2017 às 23:30)

The Weatherman disse:


> Como? Então deve-se a quê?



Não vejo o teu urso incomodado com a temperatura elevada. Já lhe recomendaste Portugal?

Imagem digna de um cético.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2017 às 23:35)

Orion disse:


> Daqui a décadas é muito. Mas para 99% da população a subida que até agora ocorreu é como não existisse. Consegues ver as diferenças? Duvido.
> 
> Façam uma máquina do tempo. Tirem fotos agora e comparem com 2030



O avanço do mar, só existe quando temos tempestades e aí fala-se, é como as secas tudo vai e tudo vem. 

Este ano, o mar já entrou terra a dentro? Não.

Alguém está preocupado? Não.

Alguém estará preparado quando varrer a costa e entrar terra a dentro? Não, na altura resolve-se.


----------



## AndréGM22 (21 Nov 2017 às 00:01)

O planeamento de qualquer país não se prende unicamente com o ordenamento do seu território. No caso que referes @Orion o impacto de um terramoto/tsunami para além da óbvia destruição que causariam teriam ainda associados todos os restantes problemas de resposta ao mesmo.

Agora anda tudo maluco da cabeça com os turistas, é o boom imobiliário, é novos aeroportos... E se houver um terramoto em Lisboa? Onde está a capacidade de resposta? Nem para os portugueses existe quanto mais para turistas não é? Quantos portugueses sabem o que fazer em caso de uma catastrofe? quem conhece os planos de emergência dos municipios? quem sabe para onde ir?

Agora estamos em seca e parece que já se conseguiu passar a ideia que é preciso chuva à população, se brevemente chove com um pouco mais de intensidade o que acham que vai acontecer? quantas ribeiras, rios, linhas de água e sistemas de águas pluviais vão estar limpos para as próximas chuvas? Não me parecem que sejam muitos

O planeamento/falta dele em Portugal dava pano para mangas e basta recuar uns meses para vermos isso... E quantos portugueses se preocupam com isso no seu dia a dia? Conjuga-se a politiquice feita só para ganhar o voto fácil e a falta de interesse do povo português e é este o resultado que se tem


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2017 às 00:30)

AndréGM22 disse:


> E se houver um terramoto em Lisboa? Onde está a capacidade de resposta? Nem para os portugueses existe quanto mais para turistas não é?



As forças armadas dos respetivos países irão encarregar-se da evacuação.

Pena deves ter dos indígenas. Para a vasta maioria não haverá lugar para ir.


----------



## criz0r (21 Nov 2017 às 01:14)

Orion disse:


> Chuta aí um país com muito planeamento.
> 
> A Holanda é uma exceção. Problemas com o mar são históricos.


Japão, é só o melhor do País do mundo em matéria de planeamento.



Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2017 às 01:27)

criz0r disse:


> Japão, é só o melhor do País do mundo em matéria de planeamento.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-I9082 através de Tapatalk



E tal como a Holanda adaptaram a infraestrutura à sua realidade. No Japão os terramotos intensos são extremamente frequentes. Os dois países continuam a ser exceções.

Achas que por exemplo a Califórnia está preparada para um grande terramoto? Eu não.


----------



## The Weatherman (21 Nov 2017 às 08:30)

Orion disse:


> Não vejo o teu urso incomodado com a temperatura elevada. Já lhe recomendaste Portugal?
> 
> Imagem digna de um cético.


Então, então ...trata-se de uma metáfora visual. O animal naqueles propósitos pretende representar os cépticos ao AG.


----------



## The Weatherman (21 Nov 2017 às 08:56)

Quando o GFS está a sonhar.


----------



## The Weatherman (21 Nov 2017 às 09:54)

Previsão acumulados mm em 5 dias





 .


----------



## jamestorm (21 Nov 2017 às 10:24)

não vai cair nada de jeito no meu sitio  metade do país nem vê-la ...


----------



## jamestorm (21 Nov 2017 às 10:28)

se ficar sem chover nada de jeito por mais um ano, o q pode acontecer? Ainda ha agua para mais um ano para as populações? Sei que em Viseu não e provavelmente Algumas partes do Alentejo. Nem quero imaginar...


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2017 às 10:38)

Aqui fica na linha entre alguma chuva e nenhuma, é sempre a mesma coisa que raiva me dá...vai ser arredores 40 50mm e aqui 5 a 10mm com muita sorte... Para sul nem 5mm, porcaria de eventos mal distribuídos.


----------



## The Weatherman (21 Nov 2017 às 10:42)

jamestorm disse:


> se ficar sem chover nada de jeito por mais um ano, o q pode acontecer? Ainda ha agua para mais um ano para as populações? Sei que em Viseu não e provavelmente Algumas partes do Alentejo. Nem quero imaginar...



Este gráfico mostra o nº de dias sem chuva por estação meteorológica desde 1960, onde se vê o caso extremo de Castelo Branco onde praticamente não choveu durante todo o ano em duas ocasiões, 1972 e 1982.


----------



## rozzo (21 Nov 2017 às 10:55)

Estará esse gráfico bem?
Confesso que à primeira vista me parece extremo demais, anos com uns 10 dias de chuva em Castelo Branco? Por mais secos que fossem.. Será que não terão sido anos com falhas nas observações?
Estou obviamente a especular apenas...


----------



## The Weatherman (21 Nov 2017 às 10:57)

A tabela encontra-se aqui na PORDATA . Os anos sem dados encontram-se devidamente assinalados.


----------



## rozzo (21 Nov 2017 às 11:02)

Olhando para a tabela com as estações todas, mais estranho acho ainda. Apenas Castelo Branco tem esses "picos" de dias sem chuva nesses anos. As restantes estações não, até tendo menos dias secos que noutros anos, incluindo estações como Beja.
Deve ser certamente algum erro...


----------



## The Weatherman (21 Nov 2017 às 11:10)

rozzo disse:


> Olhando para a tabela com as estações todas, mais estranho acho ainda. Apenas Castelo Branco tem esses "picos" de dias sem chuva nesses anos. As restantes estações não, até tendo menos dias secos que noutros anos, incluindo estações como Beja.
> Deve ser certamente algum erro...



Sim. Deve ser erro porque se olharmos para a tabela de precipitação total não bate certo.


----------



## criz0r (21 Nov 2017 às 11:45)

Orion disse:


> E tal como a Holanda adaptaram a infraestrutura à sua realidade. No Japão os terramotos intensos são extremamente frequentes. Os dois países continuam a ser exceções.
> 
> Achas que por exemplo a Califórnia está preparada para um grande terramoto? Eu não.



É difícil opinar sobre isso. Certamente estarão talvez um passo à frente do nosso País nessa matéria. Eles ocasionalmente têm sismos bem violentos, o problema deste País é que se bate sempre na mesma tecla do "Depois de casa roubada, trancas a porta". Va lá que aqui em Almada vão fazendo simulacros com alguma frequência.

A Costa da Caparica é um exemplo perfeito do mau planeamento da orla costeira,é mais que notória a subida do nível do mar e hoje em dia a água invade os Parques de Campismo e o paredão com uma facilidade incrível, mesmo em dias de mau tempo sem que isso o justifique.
Um dia que venha uma Tempestade a sério, Almada não vai ter capacidade para lidar com isso.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Nov 2017 às 11:48)

O GFS dá 6mm para aqui, sendo que mais para sul só dá 2 ou 3, o ECM também dá 3 ou 4mm para aqui, enfim, nem sei de ria ou chore
Pelo menos no litoral a norte de Lisboa terão alguma chuva.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Nov 2017 às 12:33)

os eventos sao mto fraquinhos, com pouca densidade e consistência...assim não vamos lá.


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Nov 2017 às 15:27)

Começou a sair a run das 12 do GFS e só pelas primeiras 6h que já saíram vem aí mais corte...
Vai uma aposta?


----------



## Marco pires (21 Nov 2017 às 15:27)

Segundo o IPMA a sul de montejunto-estrela não ocorrerá precipitação.
Acho estranha essa previsão, mas enfim


----------



## Super Trovoada (21 Nov 2017 às 15:32)

Precipitação total desde o dia 1 de janeiro em Redondo está nos 223 mm quando a média anual é de quase 600 mm (provavelmente vai acabar o ano com menos de metade da média)


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Nov 2017 às 15:49)

Uma run das 12 do GFS bastante semelhante, abaixo do Tejo pouco ou nada choverá...


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2017 às 15:56)

Até melhorou um pouco pelo menos para aqui


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Nov 2017 às 16:07)

Mudou a precipitação de sábado do norte para o sul...
Se se concretizar podem cair 10\15mm no sul...

E depois o AA está lá, como sempre, esse nao falha...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (21 Nov 2017 às 16:08)

Marco pires disse:


> Segundo o IPMA a sul de montejunto-estrela não ocorrerá precipitação.
> Acho estranha essa previsão, mas enfim



A precipitação a sul do montejunto-estrela será pouca , a seca vai continuar a durar infelizmente , de lisboa para baixo é um desastre .


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Nov 2017 às 16:10)

O GFS anda a brincar connosco:


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2017 às 16:16)




----------



## Marco pires (21 Nov 2017 às 16:27)

Orion disse:


>



Top


----------



## Stinger (21 Nov 2017 às 16:35)

Falta ai o submarino comprado pelo portas a descarregar a agua/chuva para o pais


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (21 Nov 2017 às 16:56)

Stinger disse:


> Falta ai o submarino comprado pelo portas a descarregar a agua/chuva para o pais



Disseram bastante chuva , mas é só para enganar o pessoal , já não enganam a ninguém .


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2017 às 16:59)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Pelo que dizem vai ser bastante chuva , que assim seja , ela é muito bem vinda .


 Bastante chuva? quem diz?? o correio da manha?tvi? so se for...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (21 Nov 2017 às 17:02)

miguel disse:


> Bastante chuva? quem diz?? o correio da manha?tvi? so se for...



Só dizem bastante chuva para enganar as pessoas , só gostam de aldrabões .


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2017 às 17:41)

Clima de Marrocos, Argélia e Tunísia está a ser "empurrado" para Portugal

*O professor e investigador Filipe Duarte Santos alertou hoje para o avanço do deserto nos países do norte de África, que leva a que Portugal comece a ter o clima de Marrocos, Argélia ou a Tunísia.*

*




*

*
*
O professor da Faculdade de Ciências de Universidade de Lisboa e presidente do Conselho Nacional do Ambiente falava em Évora numa mesa redonda sobre adaptação às alterações climáticas, no âmbito de um Encontro Nacional de Entidades Gestoras de Água e Saneamento, ENEG 2017, que hoje começou em Évora e que junta centenas de especialistas da área da água.

"A mudança climática traduz-se pelo alargamento da zona climática tropical, o deserto está a ser empurrado para norte. É essencial no setor da água ter esta mudança climática em conta", disse o especialista em alterações climáticas, admitindo que em Portugal, por ser um país muito antigo, não seja fácil às pessoas aceitarem que esse país está a mudar e que o clima muda.

Filipe Duarte Santos, que dirigiu o projeto Alterações Climáticas em Portugal: Cenários, Impactos e Medidas de Adaptação (SIAM), alertou para o regadio, que, a médio e longo prazo pode não ser viável, e deixou uma sugestão: transferir os sobreiros para o norte do país.

"O montado, diz a ciência, não sobrevive", afirmou, considerando que não serão doenças mas a falta de água que o vai extinguir no Alentejo. Para manter a produção de cortiça, disse, "razoável era ajudar o montado a migrar em altitude e para norte", até tendo em conta os locais que este ano foram afetados pelos incêndios, sugeriu.

A questão das alterações climáticas e ambientais em termos gerais, nas palavras da investigadora do Laboratório Nacional de Engenharia Civil (LNEC) Rafaela Matos, é seguida de forma mais eficiente nos países escandinavos do que em Portugal, devendo em poucos anos Copenhaga tornar-se a primeira cidade neutra em carbono.

"Na Dinamarca a sensibilização para questões ambientais começou muito mais cedo, a engenharia do ambiente existe há 150 anos", disse, defendendo para Portugal a construção de consensos políticos a médio e longo prazo, o que a Dinamarca fez.

Rafaela Matos defendeu a necessidade de melhorar as perdas de água e as taxas de reutilização, que "não orgulham".

Carlos Pinto de Sá, presidente da Câmara de Évora, preferiu uma visão global da questão, afirmando que perante um problema planetário e estrutural as respostas têm de ser planetárias e estruturais, porque não se resolvem a nível autárquico ou a nível nacional, o que não significa que as autoridades locais não possam ter um papel na resolução de problemas.

Jorge Vazquez, administrador da Empresa de Desenvolvimento e Infraestruturas de Alqueva (EDIA), entidade que está a promover mais 50 mil hectares de regadio, deu como exemplo a importância da estrutura do Alentejo para todo a região e país.

E disse que o regadio é um instrumento de ordenamento do território, e que a "agricultura para ser competitiva tem de ser de regadio", ou que o regadio "é incontornável" na resposta à pergunta de se justificar ou não continuar a regar em situações cada vez mais graves de seca.

"Se Portugal não armazenar e economizar para a usar no verão não é a agricultura que está em causa e a sobrevivência do país", disse, acrescentando que é necessário um bom ano hidrológico para encher Alqueva, lamentando que em anos em que choveu muito não se tivesse "outro Alqueva".

A água da albufeira, afirmou, não é na albufeira que é necessária, mas em locais onde é útil, a 100 ou 200 quilómetros de Alqueva", afirmou.

Filipe Duarte Santos tinha dito antes, citando estudos, que a Península Ibérica pode ter no futuro secas de oito anos.

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ification&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=903761


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Nov 2017 às 17:52)

Snifa disse:


> Clima de Marrocos, Argélia e Tunísia está a ser "empurrado" para Portugal
> 
> *O professor e investigador Filipe Duarte Santos alertou hoje para o avanço do deserto nos países do norte de África, que leva a que Portugal comece a ter o clima de Marrocos, Argélia ou a Tunísia.*
> 
> ...



Algo que já desconfiava e temia muito  provavelmente em alguns anos (muitos espero) o norte possa chegar a ter o clima alentejano e o alentejo seja um deserto! Enfim isto só vai piorar  tudo o que gostamos nós meteoloucos será mais raro daqui em diante


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2017 às 17:55)

c0ldPT disse:


> Algo que já desconfiava e temia muito  provavelmente em alguns anos (muitos espero) o norte possa chegar a ter o clima alentejano e o alentejo seja um deserto! Enfim isto só vai piorar  tudo o que gostamos nós meteoloucos será mais raro daqui em diante


Também sinto isso ....a tal verdade (in)conveniente 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2017 às 18:00)

No norte também há sobreiros. No norte interior o clima não é assim tão diferente do Alentejo. Parece que há para aí muito especialista a querer inventar a roda.


----------



## 1337 (21 Nov 2017 às 18:00)

Sim sim, em 2010 ninguém se lembrou que estamos perto da Argélia e dos Marrocos


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2017 às 18:03)

1337 disse:


> Sim sim, em 2010 ninguém se lembrou que estamos perto da Argélia e dos Marrocos



Ora nem mais, e já agora naquelas secas graves nos anos 80 também ninguém se lembrou..


----------



## Snifa (21 Nov 2017 às 18:11)

Snifa disse:


> secas graves nos anos 80 t



A propósito dessa seca, deixo um link com uma análise  bastante informativa sobre a mesma: ( Seca 1980/81) causas meteorológicas e tipos de tempo.

http://revistas.rcaap.pt/finisterra/article/viewFile/2130/1785


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2017 às 18:11)

Se virar o clima de Marrocos, Argélia ou Tunísia, será bom, por lá, até tem chovido mais, do que aqui, e o norte da Argélia prepara-se para ter a 2ª parte. 

Se levam os sobreiros para o Norte, eu cá vou ver se trago uns camelos para cá e vai ser uma excelente atracção turística para o Algarve, dar passeios de camelo à beira mar. 

@1337 , @Snifa , nessa altura as secas não eram alterações climáticas, mas sim a variabilidade do nosso clima.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Nov 2017 às 18:13)

nenhuma seca anterior foi semelhante a esta...nunca se viu morrer tanto sobreiro e tanta árvore bem adaptada ao nosso clima, morrem de norte a sulàs centenas e não se está a falar disso. Isto é um sinal de que ha algo diferente e estrutural nesta seca. Espero estar enganado.


----------



## GabKoost (21 Nov 2017 às 18:52)

c0ldPT disse:


> Algo que já desconfiava e temia muito  provavelmente em alguns anos (muitos espero) o norte possa chegar a ter o clima alentejano e o alentejo seja um deserto! Enfim isto só vai piorar  tudo o que gostamos nós meteoloucos será mais raro daqui em diante





Dan disse:


> No norte também há sobreiros. No norte interior o clima não é assim tão diferente do Alentejo. Parece que há para aí muito especialista a querer inventar a roda.





jamestorm disse:


> nenhuma seca anterior foi semelhante a esta...nunca se viu morrer tanto sobreiro e tanta árvore bem adaptada ao nosso clima, morrem de norte a sulàs centenas e não se está a falar disso. Isto é um sinal de que ha algo diferente e estrutural nesta seca. Espero estar enganado.



A quantidade de exagero e de histerismo colectivo que aqui vai tira qualquer um do sério.

Vamos por partes que isso, em fóruns que supostamente teriam de ter suporte científico acima do emocional, precisa de alguma estrutura:


As alterações climáticas são inegáveis,
O aquecimento global é inegável,
Que irá haver menos precipitação na península ibérica *É UMA AFIRMAÇÃO TOTALMENTE FALACIOSA QUE CARECE DE PROVAS,*
Ainda há dois anos atrás metade do país chorava com partes das cidades debaixo de água,
Não faltam anos nos últimos 10 com precipitação ACIMA DA MÉDIA,
Se esta seca é histórica desde que há registos, *METO O MEU BRAÇO DIREITO A CORTAR QUE NÃO É A MAIOR NEM MAIS SEVERA DOS ÚLTIMOS 500 ANOS.
*
Tenho dito. Agora, por favor, recolocai a questão em termos racionais e deixem de prestar atenção a sensacionalismo barato que quer dar a enteder aos Portugueses que nunca mais vamos ter chuva.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (21 Nov 2017 às 19:07)

GabKoost disse:


> (...) *METO O MEU BRAÇO DIREITO A CORTAR *QUE NÃO É A MAIOR NEM MAIS SEVERA DOS ÚLTIMOS 500 ANOS*.*
> (...)



hehe eu diria que até viveste essa gigantesca seca 

Fora de brincadeiras, sempre dou o benefício da dúvida por dados/registos que posso desconhecer. A nossa vida não é a vida da Terra.


----------



## Jorge_scp (21 Nov 2017 às 19:23)

A seca de 2005 lembro-me eu muito bem, esteve o Inverno todo sem chover. Nessa altura, mal se ouvia falar em alterações climáticas. Em conversa com o meu tio-avô, com mais de 70 anos de idade, diz ele que se lembra de secas muito severas no Ribatejo, com consequências muito graves para a agricultura, no tempo que era jovem. Então nessa altura nem nunca se tinha falado em alterações climáticas.

Sinceramente, acho que se está a exagerar imenso essa conversa. Parece que, a partir de 2017, o clima vai mudar drasticamente no nosso país. Vai-se tornar tudo um deserto. Não quero com isto negar as alterações climáticas, o aquecimento global, isso é evidente. Mas não vai tudo dar uma cambalhota em meia-dúzia de anos! Até pode no futuro vir de facto a existir secas mais prolongadas e frequentes, mas ainda vamos ter certamente situações de cheias igualmente, e aí tudo será esquecido. O clima em Portugal e no mundo sempre foi assim. Muito variável, com épocas mais secas ou quentes, outras mais húmidas ou frias, etc.


----------



## AndréGM22 (21 Nov 2017 às 19:23)

GabKoost disse:


> *METO O MEU BRAÇO DIREITO A CORTAR QUE NÃO É A MAIOR NEM MAIS SEVERA DOS ÚLTIMOS 500 ANOS*.



És canhotoo?


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2017 às 19:31)

GabKoost disse:


> Ainda há dois anos atrás metade do país chorava com partes das cidades debaixo de água,



Há várias formas de conceptualizar isso. Vamos supor que a média Dez-Fev para um determinado local é de 300 mms.

1)

No espaço de 2 dias chove 80 mms e até ao final do referido prazo chove mais 60 mms perfazendo um total de 140 mms.

E voilá. Ficaste com cidades temporariamente debaixo de água e uma quebra sazonal >50%.

2)

Em Dezembro chove 150 mms e no resto do período chove mais 30 mms perfazendo um total de 180 mms.

E voilá. Ficaste novamente com cidades temporariamente debaixo de água e uma quebra sazonal de >1/3.

---



GabKoost disse:


> Que irá haver menos precipitação na península ibérica *É UMA AFIRMAÇÃO TOTALMENTE FALACIOSA QUE CARECE DE PROVAS,*



Tens a certeza?

---



Jorge_scp disse:


> Sinceramente, acho que se está a exagerar imenso essa conversa. Parece que, a partir de 2017, o clima vai mudar drasticamente no nosso país. Vai-se tornar tudo um deserto.



Ninguém sabe quando é que se verificará uma mudança estrutural definitiva. Mas este ano deve ser entendido como excecional inserido numa tendência já conhecida.

Este tipo de secas excecionais não ocorrem sempre no mesmo local. A próxima, que tanto pode ocorrer para o ano como na próxima década, até pode ir para outro continente. Mas isso também não exclui nada em termos de AG.

As pessoas, na generalidade, só se interessam pelas coisas que lhes afetam diretamente. É a vida. Nada a fazer


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Nov 2017 às 19:37)

Foge, isto parece já a Assembleia da República nas discussões... Calma rapaziada, aquela malta também só são assim perante as câmaras, depois vá tudo patuscar aos mesmos restaurantes finos.
Vou pedir encarecidamente ao S. Pedro que traga alguma chuva, porque senão ainda dá alguma coisinha má a muitos membros do fórum... Nem com a Aguardente de Medronho lá vão...


----------



## GabKoost (21 Nov 2017 às 20:18)

Orion disse:


> Há várias formas de conceptualizar isso. Vamos supor que a média Dez-Fev para um determinado local é de 300 mms.
> 
> 1)
> 
> ...



As médias existentes também contabilizam eventos extremos do passado. Não só as mais recentes. Tentar fazer passar a ideia de que as médias do passado eram todas resultado de décadas de regularidade não é correcto.

---

Sim. Tenho a certeza que não há dados conclusivos nenhuns que indicam que Portugal irá ser Marrocos na Europa. Até porque o aquecimento global não tem de forma nenhuma como resultado menos água na atmosfera. Pelo contrário. Quem me quiser provar que irá chover muito menos nos próximos 50 anos, que me apresente provas factuais e que juntem concordância da maioria da opinião científica.


----------



## Marco pires (21 Nov 2017 às 20:22)

Bom, e como estamos de modelos, previsões, etc ?


----------



## criz0r (21 Nov 2017 às 20:24)

GabKoost disse:


> Até porque o aquecimento global não tem de forma nenhuma como resultado menos água na atmosfera



Depende. Essa afirmação cai por terra em em muitas regiões do Globo.


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2017 às 20:28)

GabKoost disse:


> Até porque o aquecimento global não tem de forma nenhuma como resultado menos água na atmosfera. Pelo contrário. Quem me quiser provar que irá chover muito menos nos próximos 50 anos, *que me apresente provas factuais e que juntem concordância da maioria da opinião científica*.



Humidade relativa é diferente de água precipitável.

A opinião científica diz que vai chover menos. Que literatura científica andas a ler?



GabKoost disse:


> As médias existentes também contabilizam eventos extremos do passado. Não só as mais recentes. *Tentar fazer passar a ideia de que as médias do passado eram todas resultado de décadas de regularidade não é correcto*.



Nunca escrevi isso.

Tento sempre correlacionar precipitação, temperatura & necessidades humanas (a ecologia só traria mais complexidade). Quando se faz isto, espero eu, consegue-se expor o ridículo de muitos argumentos usados.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2017 às 20:28)

Marco pires disse:


> Bom, e como estamos de modelos, previsões, etc ?



Na mesma, alguma chuva entre quarta e domingo na maioria no norte e centro entre os 10 e os 40mm e no sul pouca coisa entre sexta e domingo entre os 5 e os 15mm..depois de Domingo volta a fechar a torneira por muito tempo com tempo mais frio.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Nov 2017 às 20:33)

Ha vários estudos sérios que dizem que irá chover mto menos e que caminhamos para um clima bastante mais seco. Ainda não há dados vindos do futuro, mas ha extrapolação no quadro das alterações climáticas. A seca histórica é a que está registada(as), infelizmente só existem dados fiáveis desde 1931 e não consta que tenha havido seca igual desde então. Não quer dizer q para o próximo ano não seja ano de inundações, mas continuaremos num quadro de alteração se se repetir secas graves a cada 2 anos... Por isso a nossas emoções tb têm uma base factual. está à vista.



GabKoost disse:


> A quantidade de exagero e de histerismo colectivo que aqui vai tira qualquer um do sério.
> 
> Vamos por partes que isso, em fóruns que supostamente teriam de ter suporte científico acima do emocional, precisa de alguma estrutura:
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2017 às 20:36)

jamestorm disse:


> Não quer dizer q para o próximo ano não seja ano de inundações, mas continuaremos num quadro de *alteração se se repetir* secas *graves a cada 2 anos*



periódicas sendo elas ocasionalmente severas a extremas.

---

Dei-me ao luxo de editar


----------



## GabKoost (21 Nov 2017 às 20:52)

Orion disse:


> Humidade relativa é diferente de água precipitável.
> 
> A opinião científica diz que vai chover menos. Que literatura científica andas a ler?
> 
> ...



Estou à espera de literatura cientifica que indique claramente que irá chover menos em Portugal por causa do aquecimento global. É uma afirmação fácil de entender.

À escala planetária o aquecimento global não fará NUNCA chover menos. É o oposto. Sim, mais humidade não tem forçosamente que ser água precipitável mas, com é evidente, aumenta e muito a probabilidade disso acontecer.

As alterações climáticas à escala regionais são aquelas que nos preocupa. A possibilidade de isso vir a acontecer em Portugal é real mas como disse, carece de provas efectivas. Até porque mesmo com alterações sazonais e o aumento das estações secas (também ainda por provar que esta tendência 
é para manter e crescer) não implica que não possa vir a chover MAIS em MENOS tempo.

A minha posição é bastante clara. Nenhum estudo sobre Portugal estará em medida de afirmar que Portugal se vai transformar em Marrocos. To o "estudo" ou "cientista" que diga isso deverá ser posto fora do estúdio / redacção por andar a disparatar e mentir ao povo.


----------



## GabKoost (21 Nov 2017 às 20:56)

jamestorm disse:


> Ha vários estudos sérios que dizem que irá chover mto menos e que caminhamos para um clima bastante mais seco. Ainda não há dados vindos do futuro, mas ha extrapolação no quadro das alterações climáticas. A seca histórica é a que está registada(as), infelizmente só existem dados fiáveis desde 1931 e não consta que tenha havido seca igual desde então. Não quer dizer q para o próximo ano não seja ano de inundações, *mas continuaremos num quadro de alteração se se repetir secas graves a cada 2 anos*... Por isso a nossas emoções tb têm uma base factual. está à vista.



Mas desde quando é que se verificam secas graves todos os dois anos?

Por favor esclareçam-me pois devo estar em coma há várias décadas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2017 às 21:02)

Se, agora viesse uma máxima em Novembro igual à máxima absoluta de Faro que aconteceu em 1977 com 28.8ºC, era a loucura.  então, a máxima absoluta de Dezembro a 28/12/1974 com 25.4ºC era o suicídio em massa. 

Mas 1974 e 1977, epá mas isso foi há mais de 40 anos ou 40 anos e fazia um calor fenomenal em Novembro e Dezembro.


----------



## Marco pires (21 Nov 2017 às 21:23)

miguel disse:


> Na mesma, alguma chuva entre quarta e domingo na maioria no norte e centro entre os 10 e os 40mm e no sul pouca coisa entre sexta e domingo entre os 5 e os 15mm..depois de Domingo volta a fechar a torneira por muito tempo com tempo mais frio.



mau


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2017 às 21:25)

Houve outros tempos que as temperaturas atingiram valores mais altos , para meses de novembro e dezembro....mas este ano pode até chegar lá perto desses valores...Apenas se sabe que estamos a atravessar um período de seca severa ...
Se em Monchique cair até segunda 8 mm eu compro e bebo uma garrafa de medronho d até envio fotos aqui no fórum ...  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2017 às 21:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se, agora viesse uma máxima em Novembro igual à máxima absoluta de Faro que aconteceu em 1977 com 28.8ºC, era a loucura.  então, a máxima absoluta de Dezembro a 28/12/1974 com 25.4ºC era o suicídio em massa.
> 
> Mas 1974 e 1977, epá mas isso foi há mais de 40 anos ou 40 anos e fazia um calor fenomenal em Novembro e Dezembro.



Em 1974 e 1977 haviam tantas noites tropicais como nos últimos, vá, 5 anos?

Como honestamente não sei, pergunto


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Nov 2017 às 21:33)

joselamego disse:


> Se em Monchique cair até segunda 8 mm eu compro e bebo uma garrafa de medronho



José, olha bem o que estás a afirmar... Não te esqueças que estás em Monchique, um oásis montanhoso no Algarve, muito próximo do mar. Esses 902 metros e a proeminência de 739 metros, fazem toda a diferença quanto a previsões e modelos 
Seja como for, o que foi aposto está apostado e prevejo (não preciso de modelos) que alguém vai ficar bem animado (ou em coma) após as chuvas deste fim de semana 
@algarvio1980 não precisas de ir encher o pluviômetro


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2017 às 21:49)

Dias Miguel disse:


> José, olha bem o que estás a afirmar... Não te esqueças que estás em Monchique, um oásis montanhoso no Algarve, muito próximo do mar. Esses 902 metros e a proeminência de 739 metros, fazem toda a diferença quanto a previsões e modelos
> Seja como for, o que foi aposto está apostado e prevejo (não preciso de modelos) que alguém vai ficar bem animado (ou em coma) após as chuvas deste fim de semana
> @algarvio1980 não precisas de ir encher o pluviômetro


A vila tem de altitude cerca de 433 metros, a foia 902...sei que a serra influência ...até desejo que chova mais do que os 8 .... Mas promessas são promessas e é para cumprir , caso tenha 8 ou 80 ...: ) 
Vou por o meu anenómetro a bombar para estar bem afinado ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Nov 2017 às 22:10)

Bem, parece que agora está mais ou menos apurado o que deverá chover, pelo menos a norte do tejo, 50/60mm no extremo noroeste a uns 15/20 mm acima de Lisboa. Abaixo ainda muito indefinido, não me admiraria se houvesse supresas nos acumulados (boas ou más...). Rajadas de vento também ainda com incerteza mas poderão passar os 70 km/h no litoral Oeste.  



Depois deste episódio relativamente curto de chuva deverá vir um padrão seco (?) e frio, mais continental, com ou sem precipitação? Não se sabe. O Ecm prevê alguma (pouca). 


Já há algum tempo suspeito de um inverno com influência mais continental, o que não seria o mais indicado para a seca que vivemos mas poderia como é óbvio, trazer neve a cotas baixas


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Nov 2017 às 22:19)

Dan disse:


> No norte também há sobreiros. No norte interior o clima não é assim tão diferente do Alentejo. Parece que há para aí muito especialista a querer inventar a roda.



Costumo passar férias na terra quente transmontana e sei perfeitamente disso. Mas eu referia-me mais especificamente ao litoral, e não estou a afirmar, apenas suspeito... E claro que ninguém diz que é de um ano para o outro isso (a acontecer). Fala-se a longo prazo, algo que neste país pouca gente pensa.


----------



## Zod (21 Nov 2017 às 22:30)

*O aquecimento global existe pelo simples facto desde dos últimos 20,30 anos a temperatura média do planeta ter aumentado gradualmente.
Logo este fenómeno global é factual bem como a contribuição humana para esse aumento da temperatura devido á emissão de Co2 para a atmosfera.*
A grande discórdia actual prende-se então na dimensão, na cadência, na evolução do aquecimento global e das suas consequências locais no nosso caso para a Peninsula Ibérica em particular para o Oeste peninsular.

E é aqui que na minha opinião entramos num campo já quase de crença, pois basicamente é isso que poderemos fazer acreditar ou não em projecções feitas por a comunidade cientifica.
Em 1000 anos o clima não mudou no hemisfério norte praticamente de tipologia. Por exemplo a Floresta Negra no sul da Alemanha entre o ano 1000 ao 2000 teve uma variação de temperatura numa amplitude( um desvio padrão) de 3 graus face á media actual por exemplo no mês de Agosto, houve períodos de mudança drástica em meados 1400 aumentou de forma drástica e volta a descer de forma drástica em  meados do ano 1600, na ultima década subiu novamente de forma drástica e é por esse motivo que se fala de aquecimento global e é nesse padrão que estamos actualmente inseridos.quando falo em forma drastica falo em 1º,2º graus não em 4º,5º graus.

A questão aqui é que em 1000 anos uma região até já meridional da Alemanha com zonas amenas e quentes no período do Verão teve uma variação de 3º graus em relação á sua temperatura média em 1000 anos. O que a comunidade cientifica propõem e indicam actualmente por esses estudos especulativos e modelos que são carregados em computador é que por exemplo em Portugal a temperatura possa ter aumentos de 6º graus e que a precipitação tenha um decréscimo de 25-35% dos valores actuais nos próximos anos, ou seja, estes especialistas anunciam o Apocalipse com a maior naturalidade do mundo e ao menos tenham a humildade do mínimo poderem ser questionados ou que hajam pessoas que não "acreditem" nessas projecções, até porque nada as sustenta empiricamente e estatisticamente. Para isso acontecer até ao final do século, a cadência de aumento da temp.e diminuição de precipitação  teria de ser muito maior que ao que se verifica, anormalmente maior . Como poderemos verificar na ultima norma de 1981-2010 e nestes 1ºos anos desta nova norma, essa cadência não é de todo verificada, logo essas projecções deverão ser questionadas e não aceites como verdades inquestionáveis ou dogmas , pois no fundo não passam de um exercício especulativo.

Hoje em dia apesar da crise religiosa no ocidente, o ser humano não deixou de ter a necessidade de acreditar cegamente em algo, é um pouco como aqueles adeptos de futebol que vêm um golo de fora de jogo de 2 metros e dizem que o golo é legal, á quem acredite em ideologias politicas, á quem acredite cegamente em clubes de futebol e hoje em dia emerge novos crentes,aqueles que acreditam cegamente nas alterações climáticas extremas e vêm em tudo uma prova dessa crença, e se existe algo que os seres humanos detestam é serem contrariados e questionados muito mais quando se acredita cegamente em algo seja em milagres, em futebol ou em mudanças climáticas tão drásticas que  segundo eles irão mudar o mais em meia dúzia de décadas que em 1000 anos, as pessoas estão um pouco nas tintas para  causas,mas sim em terem razão e tudo se resume a isso.

Vi ontem o programa pros-e-contras, e vi a forma como o auditorio irritou-se com o convidado espanhol quando este afirmou que a humanidade vai continuar e que não estamos perante uma catástrofe, porque no fundo eles acreditam cegamente que estamos perante uma catástrofe de proporções bíblicas sim realmente se o alentejo passar de 500-600 mm media para 100-300mm e o Litoral Norte de 900-1500 mm média para 500 claro que sim estamos perante uma catastrofe, e é nisso que muitos acreditam.

Para mim isto trata-se já de uma questão de fé, e encaro-a como tal é perferivel não discutir, respeita-se e pronto, é por isso que nem contraditório existe nestes foruns, pois a reacção será implacável, como em qualquer credo, o é, não acreditas que em menos de 50 anos Évora será um deserto semi-arido tipo Bagdad?! és um herege, um trumpista, ....é um pouco isto que se passa.

O problema e o que me assusta neste alarmismo, neste armageddon climático, não é quem acredita no quê, cada um acredita naquilo que quiser, o que assusta, é o fundamentalismo que está a ser construído por detrás disto tudo, as ideias que emanam desta nova crença, esse fundamentalismo com a forma como a agua é usada, habitos alimentares,as ideias que emanam dessas cabecinhas é que a mim me assustam enquanto cidadão, essa do montado é um bom exemplo disso mesmo.

Já agora Orion, em alguns posts tem referido sobre o regime de precipitação do Litoral Norte do país, e fiquei com a ideia que acha que o regime de precipitação do Litoral Norte é baseado só em regimes torrenciais, em 2,3 dias de forte precipitação( e esse argumento vai de encontro a narrativa do aquecimento global que instituiu que a chuva agora é repentina e curta). sim isso existe no Noroeste peninsular Galiza, Norte de Portugal e região Cantábria, mas está longe de ser esse o regime de precipitação do Litoral Norte português, o Litoral Norte tem um regime de precipitação muito diversificado, e tem tanto ou mais dias de chuva ano que muitas regiões da europa central ou de clima temperado, o litoral norte apanha de tudo, desde de regime conventivo( mais raro), frentes prolongadas, morrinha, chuva miudinha,tem muitos dias de chuva média sendo que a diferença para a o clima temperado maritimo é ter mais horas de sol e um periodo seco de 1-3 meses. Era só uma observação, pois acho que deveria analisar melhor o regime de precipitação do Litoral Norte, e irá verificar que tem muitos dias de chuva, e distribuída entre Setembro a junho.

Outro dado interessante é verificarmos que apesar de muito seco este verão nem foi em média extremamente quente, antes pelo contrário, e este mês e isto eu adivinho não irá bater records de temperatura e por o que se vê nos modelos dezembro vai entrar tudo menos quente ou ameno.


----------



## srr (21 Nov 2017 às 22:30)

Ja repararam que a curvatura da frente.....está a "evitar" tocar em Portugal..
..fazendo um circulo no oceano , contrario ao mais comum, que é a parte central mais avançada em relação aos extremos.


----------



## jorgepaulino (21 Nov 2017 às 22:39)

É impressionante aquilo que está por cima da Península Ibérica.

Seja o que for, é poderoso e não se mexe de forma alguma. 
Mas que raio como é que o anticiclone ou seja lá o que for cá está à meses!


----------



## ruka (21 Nov 2017 às 22:40)

srr disse:


> Ja repararam que a curvatura da frente.....está a "evitar" tocar em Portugal..
> ..fazendo um circulo no oceano , contrario ao mais comum, que é a parte central mais avançada em relação aos extremos.



isso é devido ao anticiclone no mediterrâneo que impede que a frente avance normalmente começando a afetar o Minho a partir do fim da manhã e estendendo se apenas ao litoral a norte do Mondego ao final da tarde


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Nov 2017 às 22:42)

joselamego disse:


> A vila tem de altitude cerca de 433 metros, a foia 902...sei que a serra influência ...até desejo que chova mais do que os 8 .... Mas promessas são promessas e é para cumprir , caso tenha 8 ou 80 ...: )



Acontece o mesmo com Portalegre (cidade), a qual é fortemente influência pela Serra de S. Mamede. Por exemplo, em Arronches (22 kms de distância) não chove e em Portalegre chove a cântaros 

Quanto à aposta só tenho que dizer uma coisa:


----------



## dvieira (21 Nov 2017 às 22:43)

Alguém tem acompanhado no canal Odisseia o programa Clima Extemo Viral ? Parece ser interessante para os amantes de fenómenos meteorológicos.


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2017 às 23:03)

jorgepaulino disse:


> É impressionante aquilo que está por cima da Península Ibérica.
> 
> Seja o que for, é poderoso e não se mexe de forma alguma.
> Mas que raio como é que o anticiclone ou seja lá o que for cá está à meses!



O problema está a norte. Na minha zona, a PS anual está na média.







Mais aqui  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...ima-de-portugal-2017.9120/page-18#post-637416

E já de vez guardem a animação da climatologia mensal do anticiclone (botão direito do rato). A cruzada anti-anticiclone é compreensível mas na sua índole não faz sentido


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2017 às 23:11)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Acontece o mesmo com Portalegre (cidade), a qual é fortemente influência pela Serra de S. Mamede. Por exemplo, em Arronches (22 kms de distância) não chove e em Portalegre chove a cântaros
> 
> Quanto à aposta só tenho que dizer uma coisa:


Com ou sem fotos o evento deste fim semana ? Caso haja 8 mm chuva ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (21 Nov 2017 às 23:28)

Não gosto desta climatologia nem do _layout_ mas cá deixo os dados de hoje. Depois de amanhã os gráficos personalizáveis estão disponíveis.


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2017 às 23:29)

joselamego disse:


> A vila tem de altitude cerca de 433 metros, a foia 902...sei que a serra influência ...até desejo que chova mais do que os 8 .... Mas promessas são promessas e é para cumprir , caso tenha 8 ou 80 ...: )
> Vou por o meu anenómetro a bombar para estar bem afinado ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Ficamos à espera da foto do medronho! Que vai a acompanhar uma costeleta de antílope!


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2017 às 23:38)

MSantos disse:


> Ficamos à espera da foto do medronho! Que vai a acompanhar uma costeleta de antílope!


Combinado  

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (21 Nov 2017 às 23:54)

joselamego disse:


> Combinado
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



quem te mandou fazer promessas desse tipo


----------



## Teya (21 Nov 2017 às 23:54)

http://ibb.co/mtfBOR

http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=10

Aquela frente (?) curva ao largo bem longe da nossa costa com relâmpagos


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2017 às 23:55)

Marco pires disse:


> quem te mandou fazer promessas desse tipo


Pode ser que ganhe a aposta...8 mm acumulado e bebo medronho 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (22 Nov 2017 às 00:03)

joselamego disse:


> Pode ser que ganhe a aposta...8 mm acumulado e bebo medronho
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Acho que você quer é ter mais uma desculpa para beber uma garrafinha de medronho


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2017 às 00:04)

Teya disse:


> Acho que você quer é ter mais uma desculpa para beber uma garrafinha de medronho


Também , mas não só 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (22 Nov 2017 às 01:23)

seja responsável, beba com moderação


----------



## AMFC (22 Nov 2017 às 09:13)

Há quase 30 anos que faço com frequência a viagem Lisboa-Sagres, sempre pelo litoral da costa vicentina. Já vi desde campos verdejantes a transbordar de água até períodos de seca acentuada. O que assisti neste passado fim de semana é um  outro patamar, isto não é uma seca, isto é tragédia pura. Os solos não estão secos, estão mortos, são pedra, incapazes de dar suporte sequer aos arbustos mais resistentes. O que se vê faz doer a alma por dentro. Sabemos que a natureza é capaz de se regenerar por vezes de forma milagrosa mas temo que a tal utopia do sul do país se tornar num deserto não esteja afinal assim tão distante.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (22 Nov 2017 às 09:19)

Bem que bela tragédia de modelos hoje se cair 10mm nestas zonas já é muitissimo, enfim, assim não vamos lá.


----------



## Cinza (22 Nov 2017 às 09:19)

AMFC disse:


> Há quase 30 anos que faço com frequência a viagem Lisboa-Sagres, sempre pelo litoral da costa vicentina. Já vi desde campos verdejantes a transbordar de água até períodos de seca acentuada. O que assisti neste passado fim de semana é um  outro patamar, isto não é uma seca, isto é tragédia pura. Os solos não estão secos, estão mortos, são pedra, incapazes de dar suporte sequer aos arbustos mais resistentes. O que se vê faz doer a alma por dentro. Sabemos que a natureza é capaz de se regenerar por vezes de forma milagrosa mas temo que a tal utopia do sul do país se tornar num deserto não esteja afinal assim tão distante.



Eu sou do litoral norte e os meus pais vivem na nossa casa há quase 30 anos e nunca o nosso poço esteve tão baixo já para não falar que a minha mãe (e vizinhos) não se lembram da ultima vez que andavam a regar o quintal em Novembro


----------



## GabKoost (22 Nov 2017 às 09:41)

Cinza disse:


> Eu sou do litoral norte e os meus pais vivem na nossa casa há quase 30 anos e nunca o nosso poço esteve tão baixo já para não falar que a minha mãe (e vizinhos) não se lembram da ultima vez que andavam a regar o quintal em Novembro



Pois a quinta dos meus avós ainda tem a poça a deitar água sendo que no passado na relatos de esta ter secado durante períodos de seca graves.


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Nov 2017 às 10:20)

Eis que na volta da chuva o radar não funciona mais uma vez


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Nov 2017 às 10:26)

c0ldPT disse:


> Eis que na volta da chuva o radar não funciona mais uma vez


Chuva? Que chuva? Não vejo nada


----------



## The Weatherman (22 Nov 2017 às 10:38)

GFS a prever uma entrada continental com iso 0 em todo o território do continente.


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2017 às 10:40)

The Weatherman disse:


> GFS a prever uma entrada continental com iso 0 em todo o território do continente.


Ou seja vem frio , mas tempo seco ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## The Weatherman (22 Nov 2017 às 10:42)

Sim. A precipitação está em modo de acumulação para entradas futuras. 
(para já é a seca a marcar passo)


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2017 às 10:49)

GabKoost disse:


> Pois a quinta dos meus avós ainda tem a poça a deitar água sendo que no passado na relatos de esta ter secado durante períodos de seca graves.



Pior seca que esta duvido, a nao ser que alguém tenho perto de 100 anos e com memoria de elefante.


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Nov 2017 às 11:56)

A chuva prevista já é pouca e no entanto há quem já deseje o sol de volta :


----------



## GabKoost (22 Nov 2017 às 13:10)

miguel disse:


> Pior seca que esta duvido, a nao ser que alguém tenho perto de 100 anos e com memoria de elefante.



Ainda ontem postaram isso:

revistas.rcaap.pt/finisterra/article/viewFile/2130/1785


----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2017 às 14:31)

GabKoost disse:


> Ainda ontem postaram isso:
> 
> revistas.rcaap.pt/finisterra/article/viewFile/2130/1785








Para fins comparativos assinalei a primavera de 1980...






... e o Verão:






Em suma, é uma má comparação.


----------



## Marco pires (22 Nov 2017 às 15:33)

Que engraçado, ainda ontem o IPMA mantinha tudo a norte de montejunto-estrela, hoje muda de maneira quase radical e passa a colocar maior foco de precipitação no centro e sul.
Não dá para entender como de um dia para o outro as previsões mudam desta maneira.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2017 às 15:41)

Marco pires disse:


> Que engraçado, ainda ontem o IPMA mantinha tudo a norte de montejunto-estrela, hoje muda de maneira quase radical e passa a colocar maior foco de precipitação no centro e sul.



Eu acho que o maior foco está no NW, aliás basta ver o alerta amarelo por precipitação forte, de qualquer modo a descritiva do IPMA não fala em chuva forte  para nenhum lado, nem hoje nem amanhã....


----------



## The Weatherman (22 Nov 2017 às 15:49)

Aquele alerta amarelo não bate certo com a descritiva. IPMA a jogar à roleta...


----------



## The Weatherman (22 Nov 2017 às 15:59)

Já temos radar novamente...


----------



## ruka (22 Nov 2017 às 17:16)

Snifa disse:


> Eu acho que o maior foco está no NW, aliás basta ver o alerta amarelo por precipitação forte, de qualquer modo a descritiva do IPMA não fala em chuva forte  para nenhum lado, nem hoje nem amanhã....



o aviso amarelo é a partir de logo á noite devido a uma linha de instabilidade/frente que ficará estacionária sobre o noroeste do território... já a podem ver no radar


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2017 às 17:31)

ruka disse:


> o aviso amarelo é a partir de logo á noite devido a uma linha de instabilidade/frente que ficará estacionária sobre o noroeste do território... já a podem ver no radar



Neste caso a previsão descritiva do IPMA está incompleta, e não reflecte a aviso de precipitação forte, por um lado lançam avisos, por outro mantêm a previsão descritiva na mesma, não se percebe...


----------



## Hawk (22 Nov 2017 às 17:35)

Daquilo que vejo, a previsão descritiva do IPMA é actualizada todas as manhãs, mas nunca é actualizada durante o dia. Não se compreende, a previsão descritiva é a principal referência de muitos utilizadores. Não é mais que uma dúzia de linhas que podia ser actualizada pelo menos 2 vezes por dia.


----------



## Snifa (22 Nov 2017 às 17:49)

c0ldPT disse:


> A chuva prevista já é pouca e no entanto há quem já deseje o sol de volta :






Outra resposta possível, esta um bocadinho mais "firme"...


----------



## The Weatherman (22 Nov 2017 às 17:58)

Snifa disse:


> Outra resposta possível, esta um bocadinho mais "firme"...



Outra resposta possível, esta um bocadinho mais "católica"...


----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2017 às 18:14)




----------



## The Weatherman (22 Nov 2017 às 18:30)

Até neve pode ser possível segundo os canadianos do GEM


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Nov 2017 às 18:38)

The Weatherman disse:


> Até neve pode ser possível segundo os canadianos do GEM



Esses pontos rosa são também freezing rain Será possível isso em Portugal?


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2017 às 18:46)

The Weatherman disse:


> Até neve pode ser possível segundo os canadianos do GEM




O GEM  Canadiano passou-se .. Já se adiantou e bebeu MEDRONHO...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Nov 2017 às 18:51)

joselamego disse:


> O GEM  Canadiano passou-se .. Já se adiantou e bebeu MEDRONHO...


Essa está muito boa!


----------



## dahon (22 Nov 2017 às 19:41)

c0ldPT disse:


> Esses pontos rosa são também freezing rain Será possível isso em Portugal?



Sim é possível e é comum. Basta uma pesquisa no fórum e praticamente todos os Invernos ocorre. Principalmente nas regiões do Interior Norte.


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Nov 2017 às 19:55)

dahon disse:


> Sim é possível e é comum. Basta uma pesquisa no fórum e praticamente todos os Invernos ocorre. Principalmente nas regiões do Interior Norte.



Comum?? Essa é boa e desconhecia  Mas que acontece é óbvio que sim. O mesmo se passa com o sincelo...


----------



## jamestorm (22 Nov 2017 às 20:43)

O Canadiano bebeu demasiado maple syrup com vodka


----------



## Norther (22 Nov 2017 às 21:26)

c0ldPT disse:


> Esses pontos rosa são também freezing rain Será possível isso em Portugal?




Eu já assisti em 2010, pela manha ia sair de carro para o trabalho e começou chover, de repente tudo congelou, um perigo para quem anda de carro porque ouve sítios onde os carros patinavam.


----------



## hurricane (22 Nov 2017 às 21:44)

Incrivel! Ja nem o polo norte tem frio. Uma entrada continental como esta no passado daria uma iso -8 ou -10 pela Europa fora, em 2017, fica-se por uma -4 e mesmo assim é uma sorte. Mas porque nao temos uma arrefecimento global? seria muito mais interessante.


----------



## Norther (22 Nov 2017 às 21:49)

No modelo  GEM gosto do cenário da ultima carta, com o anticiclone no Atlântico e a depressão sobre a Europa a deslocarem ar polar mais continental e depois uma possível união do anticiclone dos Açores com da Escandinávia e uma depressão vinda de SW, com ar frio que possa estar acumulado em muitas regiões do país, normalmente dá bons nevões aqui na Cova da Beira, mas já estou sonhar


----------



## Marco pires (22 Nov 2017 às 21:55)

não consigo aceder ao radar do IPMA, deve ter ido com os porcos de novo..................para não variar!

já deu


----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2017 às 21:59)

hurricane disse:


> Mas porque nao temos uma arrefecimento global? seria muito mais interessante.



E mais nefasto que o aquecimento.

Mais, de onde é que viria a tua eletricidade? De painéis solares cobertos de neve?


----------



## hurricane (22 Nov 2017 às 22:06)

Orion disse:


> E mais nefasto que o aquecimento.
> 
> Mais, de onde é que viria a tua eletricidade? De painéis solares cobertos de neve?



O que me interessa é ter muita neve e frio!


----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2017 às 22:10)

hurricane disse:


> O que me interessa é ter muita neve e frio!



Queres ter muita neve e frio mas sempre assistindo aos mesmos do teu conforto urbano.

Fosse a realidade tão moldável.


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Nov 2017 às 22:33)

hurricane disse:


> Incrivel! Ja nem o polo norte tem frio. Uma entrada continental como esta no passado daria uma iso -8 ou -10 pela Europa fora, em 2017, fica-se por uma -4 e mesmo assim é uma sorte. Mas porque nao temos uma arrefecimento global? seria muito mais interessante.



Bem, estamos em Novembro não Janeiro/Fevereiro, e é prevista iso -6 para esses lados


----------



## Orion (22 Nov 2017 às 22:59)




----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2017 às 23:10)

Animação do mapa com frentes da AEMET:





Frentes várias a atingir Portugal, o Antílope a acercar-se do NO e uma vasta depressão (deprimente!) a formar-se a sul dos Açores e a aproximar-se da Madeira...


----------



## David sf (22 Nov 2017 às 23:32)

hurricane disse:


> Incrivel! Ja nem o polo norte tem frio. Uma entrada continental como esta no passado daria uma iso -8 ou -10 pela Europa fora, em 2017, fica-se por uma -4 e mesmo assim é uma sorte. Mas porque nao temos uma arrefecimento global? seria muito mais interessante.



Não está prevista qualquer entrada continental, apenas uma entrada de Norte que traz uma massa de ar com extenso percurso sobre o mar. E para além disso estamos em novembro.
Até é algo notável que uma entrada deste tipo e tão cedo consigo trazer já uma iso -8 a 850hpa até às ilhas Britânicas.


----------



## Norther (23 Nov 2017 às 08:08)

O pólo norte ainda tem que arrefecer, vai arrefecendo durante o Outono e para ser uma entrada continental o fluxo de ar tem que vir no sentido da Rússia, atravessar massa terrestre, por isso chamamos as Siberianas


----------



## The Weatherman (23 Nov 2017 às 09:33)

Sérias dúvidas nesta previsão:


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Nov 2017 às 09:55)

joselamego disse:


> Com ou sem fotos o evento deste fim semana ? Caso haja 8 mm chuva ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Não, queremos é fotos da piela 

Vá, sinceramente queremos é fotos desse pluviômetro a transbordar e os campos bem regados pela Serra de Monchique


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2017 às 09:59)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não, queremos é fotos da piela
> 
> Vá, sinceramente queremos é fotos desse pluviômetro a transbordar e os campos bem regados pela Serra de Monchique


Hoje previsto aqui cerca de 4 mm...até segunda talvez fique perto dos 8 mm....ou haja surpresa .  
Chuva para todo o país é que era preciso e até para teu Alentejo muita...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2017 às 10:39)

Bom dia a todos! É uma pena estar a cair tão pouca chuva, porque a imagem de satélite está muito interessante!


----------



## tone (23 Nov 2017 às 11:03)

Em Lisboa chuva nem vê-la, zero!


----------



## jamestorm (23 Nov 2017 às 11:16)

O que se passa com o IPMA, expliquem-me?...aquilo os gajos lá dentro o que é q fazem? Previsão de chuva desde madrugada para Lisboa quando nem uma gota do céu caiu? Duvido que chova algo...é assim tão difícil de prever que nao vai chover no próprio dia? Acho que não...Digo eu que nada sei..


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2017 às 11:27)

Já para não falar do aviso amarelo em alguns distritos... já agora, qualquer dia de chuva é motivo sempre para um aviso amarelo?


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 11:30)

O IPMA é uma vergonha, mais não digo. Eu vou para lá e faço melhor e só peço 1\5 do que eles ganham!


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2017 às 11:33)

Meteofan disse:


> O IPMA é uma vergonha, mais não digo. Eu vou para lá e faço melhor e só peço 1\5 do que eles ganham!


Não hão-de ganhar nada mal...  pudera, são sustentados pelos nossos impostos.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Nov 2017 às 11:33)

jamestorm disse:


> O que se passa com o IPMA, expliquem-me?...aquilo os gajos lá dentro o que é q fazem? Previsão de chuva desde madrugada para Lisboa quando nem uma gota do céu caiu? Duvido que chova algo...é assim tão difícil de prever que nao vai chover no próprio dia? Acho que não...Digo eu que nada sei..


Larga as previsões e fica atento às imagens de satélite e radar! É que não é muito difícil ver que chuva ainda está para chegar...


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Nov 2017 às 11:40)

Será??


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Nov 2017 às 11:44)

Julgo que no final é que se fazem as contas, não sei digo eu...


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2017 às 12:02)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Será??


Não me parece, basta ver que hoje já falhou na precipitação a norte de Lisboa.


----------



## srr (23 Nov 2017 às 12:06)

O radar não promete muito.....ou nada.

Pergunto vão NASCER entretanto as células com chuva ?


----------



## Norther (23 Nov 2017 às 12:17)

Se reparares na nebulosidade que está prestes entrar no continente vinda de SW, nota-se a formação de células, e ainda podem melhorar.


----------



## jamestorm (23 Nov 2017 às 12:21)

Meteofan disse:


> O IPMA é uma vergonha, mais não digo. Eu vou para lá e faço melhor e só peço 1\5 do que eles ganham!


Pois nem mais...por certo que ha por aí gente que faria um muito melhor serviço, por um salário mais razoável...chega a ser caricato.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2017 às 13:00)

Calma.... o aviso para Lisboa só entrou em vigor à meia hora...

Em Cascais, nada aassinalar, céu nublado e algum vento, não choveu, não chove e não me parece que o faça nos proximos minutos.

Acabei de receber:


**Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - Avisos Continente**


**Viseu**


Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva, pontualmente forte em alguns locais do distrito.

Possibilidade de ocorrencia de trovoada.


Válido entre *2017-11-23 17:59:59* e *2017-11-24 05:59:59 (hora

UTC)*


**Porto**


Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva, pontualmente forte em alguns locais do distrito.

Possibilidade de ocorrencia de trovoada.


Válido entre *2017-11-23 20:59:59* e *2017-11-24 05:59:59 (hora

UTC)*


**Setúbal**


Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva, pontualmente forte em alguns locais do distrito.

Possibilidade de ocorrencia de trovoada.


Válido entre *2017-11-23 12:21:00* e *2017-11-23 17:59:59 (hora

UTC)*


**Santarém**


Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva, pontualmente forte em alguns locais do distrito.

Possibilidade de ocorrencia de trovoada.


Válido entre *2017-11-23 12:21:00* e *2017-11-23 20:59:59 (hora

UTC)*


**Lisboa**


Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva, pontualmente forte em alguns locais do distrito.

Possibilidade de ocorrencia de trovoada.


Válido entre *2017-11-23 12:21:00* e *2017-11-23 17:59:59 (hora

UTC)*


**Leiria**


Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva, pontualmente forte em alguns locais do distrito.

Possibilidade de ocorrencia de trovoada.


Válido entre *2017-11-23 12:21:00* e *2017-11-23 20:59:59 (hora

UTC)*


**Castelo Branco**


Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva, pontualmente forte em alguns locais do distrito.

Possibilidade de ocorrencia de trovoada.


Válido entre *2017-11-23 14:59:59* e *2017-11-23 23:59:59 (hora

UTC)*


**Aveiro**


Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva, pontualmente forte em alguns locais do distrito.

Possibilidade de ocorrencia de trovoada.


Válido entre *2017-11-23 17:59:59* e *2017-11-24 05:59:59 (hora

UTC)*


**Coimbra**


Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva, pontualmente forte em alguns locais do distrito.

Possibilidade de ocorrencia de trovoada.


Válido entre *2017-11-23 17:59:59* e *2017-11-24 05:59:59 (hora

UTC)*


**Portalegre**


Amarelo

*Precipitação*

Periodos de chuva, pontualmente forte em alguns locais do distrito.

Possibilidade de ocorrencia de trovoada.


Válido entre *2017-11-23 14:59:59* e *2017-11-23 23:59:59 (hora

UTC)*


Este email não dispensa a consulta da informação publicada no sítio de internet do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2017 às 13:02)

Reparem no rigor dos avisos... copy paste em todos!


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 13:05)

jamestorm disse:


> Pois nem mais...por certo que ha por aí gente que faria um muito melhor serviço, por um salário mais razoável...chega a ser caricato.



Quem vir isto, vai pensar claramente que os profissionais do IPMA auferem qualquer coisa como 10.000€ por mês, tenham lá calma que a procissão ainda vai no adro.
Se isto for um fiasco cá estaremos no fim para tirar as respectivas conclusões, não se esqueçam que à partida este evento não ia ser grande espingarda.


----------



## AndréGM22 (23 Nov 2017 às 13:19)

1/5 do salário? Entao vivias com 300 euros mês? XD Que eu saiba no ipma ainda se oferem salarios de funcionario publico


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Nov 2017 às 13:20)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não me parece, basta ver que hoje já falhou na precipitação a norte de Lisboa.



Penso exactamente a mesma coisa. Aliás, toda a previsão está a sair furada e já não é a primeira vez neste Verãoutono...
https://www.mediamarkt.pt/p/a541uv-57a92pb1-portátil-15-6-core-i5-5637300655


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Nov 2017 às 13:22)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Reparem no rigor dos avisos... copy paste em todos!



Como são os únicos responsáveis pela meteorologia em Portugal, nunca ariscam plágios . O engraçado é começarem a copiar as nossas previsões


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 13:41)

AndréGM22 disse:


> 1/5 do salário? Entao vivias com 300 euros mês? XD Que eu saiba no ipma ainda se oferem salarios de funcionario publico


Pronto, 300€ por um part-time, 1hr\dia chegam para fazer melhor trabalho que eles...
.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2017 às 13:42)

Se chover 10 mm e a baixa de Lisboa meter água, vem logo aí todos em coro dizer que falhados são o IPMA, se é ao contrário são falhados na mesma. 

Se lançam é porque lançam, se não lançam é porque não lançam. Sempre com as pedras para atirar, pior é quando o telhado de vidro se parte. 



Ganham tanto, ganham aquilo que merecem, é por isso, que em Portugal os salários são baixos e a exploração existe, porque a inveja sobre aqueles que ganham mais é tramada.

Isto, é por ser, o IPMA, se fosse a AEMET a lançar os avisos já estava tudo bem. 

É, tudo muito fácil, quando se está sentado no sofá, descontraído sem qualquer responsabilidade, a ver os modelos, aliás, o ECM mostra precipitação em Lisboa com direito a aviso amarelo, na saída das 12 mostrava altura que emitiram os avisos.

Se querem ser melhores, concorram para o IPMA e façam a diferença, até por 300 € vão para lá trabalhar deve ser deve.


----------



## tone (23 Nov 2017 às 14:01)

Oi... parece que já molha...


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Nov 2017 às 14:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se chover 10 mm e a baixa de Lisboa meter água, vem logo aí todos em coro dizer que falhados são o IPMA, se é ao contrário são falhados na mesma.



Outros que vão beber umas belas garrafas de aguardente de Medronho 

Fora de questões meramente idiotas, achei um pouco estranho a mudança radical da previsão da passada terça-feira para ontem. Ontem parecia que o IPMA previa o dilúvio divino, quando antes dava percentagens e probabilidade de acordo com a generalidade dos modelos. Estranhei muito e creio foi algum devaneio, o qual caiu na realidade com a situação actual.
Só acho que o tempo este ano está de tal forma alterado que, mesmo as previsões comuns, são facilmente desbaratas em questão de horas. Vamos ver o que vem ai e se há alguma chuva para mitigar esta seca...


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Nov 2017 às 14:26)

lserpa disse:


> Montanha do Pico com alguns centímetros de neve esta manhã.



Voto na construção de uma estância de esqui na ilha do Pico. Já neva mais nos Açores do que na Serra da Estrela


----------



## The Weatherman (23 Nov 2017 às 14:52)

Gostava mesmo que ficasses mais algum tempo, chuva, please stay !


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2017 às 15:03)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Penso exactamente a mesma coisa. Aliás, toda a previsão está a sair furada e já não é a primeira vez neste Verãoutono...


Normalmente é assim, as previsões estão sempre muito boas uns dias antes e chega ao próprio dia e os modelos cortam tudo.
Portanto vamos ver se chove, mas não me parece que se justifique (pelo menos para aqui) qualquer aviso.


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 15:11)

Até parece que aqui nunca se vê membros a comentar o estado do tempo baseando-se nos modelos meteorológicos e a errar miseravelmente. São felizardos que não têm responsabilidades oficiais e, como consequência, não têm (muito) escrutínio público. 

No GFS a chuva para Lisboa tenderia a acontecer durante esta tarde. Com tanta intrusão de ar seco (ao meio dia) é muito difícil chover.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2017 às 15:19)

Chuva forte e trovoada agora mesmo em Cascais.


----------



## tone (23 Nov 2017 às 15:20)

Orion disse:


> Até parece que aqui nunca se vê membros a comentar o estado do tempo baseando-se nos modelos meteorológicos e a errar miseravelmente. São felizardos que não têm responsabilidades oficiais e, como consequência, não têm (muito) escrutínio público.
> 
> No GFS a chuva para Lisboa tenderia a acontecer durante esta tarde. Com tanta intrusão de ar seco (ao meio dia) é muito difícil chover.



Essa intrusão era imprevisível?


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 15:27)

tone disse:


> Essa intrusão era imprevisível?



Não vi os modelos para o continente por isso só posso escrever que por vezes sim.

E mesmo que esteja(m) prevista(s) há muita nuances. Que tipo de precipitação será prevalente? Com convecção nem sempre é possível identificar os locais em que ocorrerá a precipitação. Só se pode emitir avisos minimamente abrangentes.

Os avisos às vezes são emitidos com base nas condições favoráveis a um dado fenómeno. A existência de condições favoráveis nem sempre significa a ocorrência do dito fenómeno.


----------



## Marco pires (23 Nov 2017 às 15:35)

Declaro oficialmente que chove em Lisboa, com um regime constante desde cerca das duas da tarde, embora fraca, cai assim por terra a previsão de AA até ao fim deste mês vaticinada por alguns membros, retratem-se 
Agora a sério, tem estado a cair bem a cerca de uma hora e meia, relativamente fraca mas também não interessa muito enchurradas, por isso está agradável e espero que evolua para o interior que é onde mais precisam


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 15:40)

Marco pires disse:


> Declaro oficialmente que chove em Lisboa, com um regime constante desde cerca das duas da tarde, embora fraca, cai assim por terra a previsão de AA até ao fim deste mês vaticinada por alguns membros, retratem-se
> Agora a sério, tem estado a cair bem a cerca de uma hora e meia, relativamente fraca mas também não interessa muito enchurradas, por isso está agradável e espero que evolua para o interior que é onde mais precisam


Sim porque estes 2\3 dias vão claramente acabar com a seca? E sabes o que se vê depois disto? Isso mesmo, AA....


----------



## Marco pires (23 Nov 2017 às 15:47)

É o que temos, melhor que nada


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 16:13)

Penso que até dia 8\9 de dezembro está tudo mais ou menos definido.

Tirando a possibilidade de chuva no centro\sul na segunda\terça devido aquela cut-off a W da PI, vem aí o AA, e uma entrada de norte fria...


----------



## Marco pires (23 Nov 2017 às 16:17)

Com sorte vou acabar na média para o mês de novembro


----------



## The Weatherman (23 Nov 2017 às 16:17)

Meteofan disse:


> Penso que até dia 8\9 de dezembro está tudo mais ou menos definido.
> 
> Tirando a possibilidade de chuva no centro\sul na segunda\terça devido aquela cut-off a W da PI, vem aí o AA, e uma entrada de norte fria...



Eu diria que até ao dia 30 de Novembro está tudo mais ou menos definido com uma percentagem de incerteza de 60%


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 16:19)

Infelizmente o AA vai continuar a levar a melhor!

Espero estar totalmente errado, mas é o que me parece!
O ensemble dos modelos mostra isso mesmo!

E mesmo neste evento o AA não deixou que chovesse mais, aqui por exemplo caíram 8mm, mas foram apenas dois aguaceiros tirando isso tem estado sol!


----------



## Dias Miguel (23 Nov 2017 às 16:29)

joselamego disse:


> Aqui Monchique já choveu
> 1 mm acumulado
> Por vezes chuvisca



Só já faltam 7 mm  @algarvio1980 o que achas? Esta noite há farra em Monchique? 

Ps: parece uma fila indiana a caminho de Monchique


----------



## Marco pires (23 Nov 2017 às 16:47)

E como ela cai por Lisboa, que maravilha de dia


----------



## S Pimenta (23 Nov 2017 às 17:19)

Segundo a última run do GFS a chuva volta na terça, mas só para o centro e sul, e depois todo o pais no dia 3 Dezembro... 

Parece que vamos ter uma depressão durante os próximos dias o que é sempre bom...

Mas ainda falta muito tempo e vale o que vale...


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2017 às 17:56)




----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 18:18)

Snifa disse:


>



Juro que nao sabia que o aviso amarelo era para 10mm\hr...

Se soubesse estava calado, mas na minha opinião 10mm numa hora não é nada. Claro que pode causar inundações urbanas mas não pela quantidade de chuva mas por outras razões que nós bem sabemos...


----------



## Teya (23 Nov 2017 às 18:23)

Meteofan disse:


> Infelizmente o AA vai continuar a levar a melhor!
> 
> Espero estar totalmente errado, mas é o que me parece!
> O ensemble dos modelos mostra isso mesmo!
> ...



Ainda bem que você está enganado e os modelos já mostram chuva para a semana. (E ainda deve chover mais qlqr coisa amanhã)


----------



## rozzo (23 Nov 2017 às 18:27)

Meteofan disse:


> Sim porque estes 2\3 dias vão claramente acabar com a seca? E sabes o que se vê depois disto? Isso mesmo, AA....


Não acabam com a seca.. 
Mas é melhor 2/3 dias com 10/15mm ou 0 dias de chuva com 0mm? 

Estou farto de ler neste fórum o argumento "esta chuva não vai fazer nada"...

Não consigo entender sinceramente... 


Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2017 às 18:32)

Meteofan disse:


> Juro que nao sabia que o aviso amarelo era para 10mm\hr...
> 
> Se soubesse estava calado, mas na minha opinião 10mm numa hora não é nada. Claro que pode causar inundações urbanas mas não pela quantidade de chuva mas por outras razões que nós bem sabemos...



Meteofan, se calhar convém irmo-nos informar primeiro, do que vir comentar sem conhecimento de causa não te parece? Assim evitamos ficar mal na foto.


----------



## Snifa (23 Nov 2017 às 18:32)

Meteofan disse:


> Juro que nao sabia que o aviso amarelo era para 10mm\hr...



Sim,10 mm ao longo de uma hora não é nada de excepcional, mas agora surgiu-me uma dúvida, será que o IPMA  considera os 10 mm numa hora ( inteira) ou considera até uma hora, ou seja, se ocorrerem os 10 mm em 5 minutos ( isso já é certamente excepcional)  e bem mais gravoso que 10 mm ao longo da hora inteira...


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2017 às 18:33)

Afinal parece que os avisos foram bem lançados pelo IPMA, fico aqui à espera sentado que os membros que proferiram o contrário se venham retratar...


----------



## jonas (23 Nov 2017 às 18:36)

Boas,
O dia por aqui foi de periodos de chuva fraca.
Esperava um pouco mais, mas e melhor do que nao chover nada.
.........................
Penso que sobre a questao do aviso amarelo, eu penso que seja 10mm ate uma hora e nao numa hora inteira, pelo menos foi assim que sempre intrepertei.


----------



## rozzo (23 Nov 2017 às 18:37)

Certamente que não deve considerar esses períodos curtos. Estava a pensar nisso, até para justificar as queixas dos "miseráveis 10mm" não serem dignos de amarelo. Em 10 minutos são até um valor bastante gravoso. Mas não me parece que isso conte nos critérios. Afinal tem de haver critérios relativamente uniformes e simples, senão era uma confusão. 

O sistema não é perfeito e é passível de muitas críticas, mas tem de se entender que ter demasiados critérios ou excepções é tão complicado ou difícil de usar como idealizar avisos a escalas espaciais muito mais pequenas que a de distrito. 

É perfeito? Não. 
Pode ser melhorado? Pode. 

Mas é assim tão mau? Não. 

Para o utilizador focado no seu quintal pode não ser suficiente mas as coisas são assim... 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 18:40)

Snifa disse:


> Sim,10 mm ao longo de uma hora não é nada de excepcional, mas agora surgiu-me uma dúvida, será que o IPMA  considera os 10 mm numa hora ( inteira) ou considera até uma hora, ou seja, se ocorrerem os 10 mm em 5 minutos ( isso já é certamente excepcional)  e bem mais gravoso que 10 mm ao longo da hora inteira...


Pois se assim for faz sentido... Deviam ser mais explicitos. 10mm numa hora não é nada.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 18:40)

MSantos disse:


> Afinal parece que os avisos foram bem lançados pelo IPMA, fico aqui à espera sentado que os membros que os proferiram se venham retratar...


Eu já vim, simplesmente porque nao sabia que aviso amarelo=10mms numa hora


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2017 às 18:43)

Em Espanha por exemplo são 15mm penso eu.


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Nov 2017 às 18:54)

Não levem a mal, mas há aqui membros que têm de começar a ter mais calma e paciência á bocado começaram a dizer que  o pessoal  do ipma eram incompetentes e que o aviso amarelo não devia ter sido lançado e agora o que dizem? é que aqui tem chovido bem desde o meio da tarde até agora até faz fumo e pelo que vejo no radar não foi só aqui.
outra questão é estarem sempre a falar que vamos voltar a ter anticiclone quase até meio do próximo mês e que esse padrão é  garantido, os modelos até a curto prazo têm dificuldade em fazer previsões quanto mais a médio-longo prazo!!!!!!!
Espero que ninguém fique chateado com o que escrevi.


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Nov 2017 às 19:05)

Deixa falar quem não entende ou quer falar por falar, com ou sem AA chove na mesma,


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2017 às 19:13)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Deixa falar quem não entende ou quer falar por falar, com ou sem AA chove na mesma,


Pois é por isso que estou calado! Estou tão contente com esta chuva, seja muita seja pouca é muito melhor que nada!


----------



## Marco pires (23 Nov 2017 às 19:13)

rozzo disse:


> Não acabam com a seca..
> Mas é melhor 2/3 dias com 10/15mm ou 0 dias de chuva com 0mm?
> 
> Estou farto de ler neste fórum o argumento "esta chuva não vai fazer nada"...
> ...




Nem eu entendo, pessimismo ao máximo.
Claro que não acaba com a seca nem perto disso, mas se não chover mesmo nada certamente que seria pior.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2017 às 19:20)

*Mais de 100 ocorrências devido ao mau tempo, nenhuma grave*
23 nov 2017 18:44

O mau tempo registado hoje no país entre as 00:00 e as 17:30 causou mais de 100 ocorrências, informou a Proteção Civil, que registou 17 quedas de ramos ou árvores e cerca de 40 inundações, mas "nada de significativo".

No território nacional, contabilizam-se "117 situações relacionadas com as condições meteorológicas adversas, a sua grande maioria [52] relacionadas com a limpeza das vias públicas", cujos sistemas de escoamento ficaram entupidos, disse à agência Lusa o adjunto nacional de operações, Miguel Cruz.

Registam-se também 17 quedas de ramos ou árvores, dois deslizamentos de terras e cerca de 40 inundações "em edifícios, terraços e pequenas coberturas", mas "nada de muito significativo", acrescentou, referindo que essas inundações "são situações pontuais resultantes do tamponamento" das vias públicas.

"A precipitação agora irá centrar-se mais no interior, com um movimento para nordeste, e é expectável que não afete tanto as áreas populacionais. Poderão ocorrer, pontualmente, inundações ou, eventualmente, pequenos deslizamentos de terras", afirmou Miguel Cruz.

Segundo o adjunto nacional de operações, o distrito com o maior número de ocorrências é Coimbra, com 29, seguindo-se Setúbal, com 19.

Já em Lisboa, cujas ocorrências são registadas pelos Sapadores Bombeiros, contabilizam-se sete inundações no espaço público, devido ao entupimento das vias, e três quedas de árvore, informou fonte da corporação.

Uma das quedas "atingiu viaturas, mas só se registaram danos materiais", referiu a mesma fonte.
http://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/mais-de-100-ocorrencias-devido-ao-mau-tempo-nenhuma-grave


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 19:46)

Pessimismo ou realismo?

Enfim já não se pode dar a opinião neste fórum, nem no tópico livre.

Desculpem, mas não dá, vou abandonar o fórum.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Nov 2017 às 19:53)

Meteofan disse:


> Pessimismo ou realismo?
> 
> Enfim já não se pode dar a opinião neste fórum, nem no tópico livre.
> 
> Desculpem, mas não dá, vou abandonar o fórum.



Não abandones este fórum , és uma pessoa muito importante para este fórum , mas   tens razão já não se pode dar opinião neste tópico livre , se darmos a nossa opinião começamos logo a ser criticados ,enfim ...


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2017 às 20:00)

Meteofan disse:


> Pessimismo ou realismo?
> 
> Enfim já não se pode dar a opinião neste fórum, nem no tópico livre.
> 
> Desculpem, mas não dá, vou abandonar o fórum.


É por essas e por outras que já muitos membros abandonaram o forum, como por exemplo o James, não se pode dizer nada, talvez hajam aqui membros que são perfeição em pessoa, não sei.


----------



## 1337 (23 Nov 2017 às 20:01)

Meteofan disse:


> Pessimismo ou realismo?
> 
> Enfim já não se pode dar a opinião neste fórum, nem no tópico livre.
> 
> Desculpem, mas não dá, vou abandonar o fórum.


A questão é que a tua opinião é sempre a mesma, na verdade estás-te sempre a "chorar" e isso ás vezes satura um bocado. 

Faz o que quiseres se é esse o caminho que pretendes seguir.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Nov 2017 às 20:03)

1337 disse:


> A questão é que a tua opinião é sempre a mesma, na verdade estás-te sempre a "chorar" e isso ás vezes satura um bocado.
> 
> Faz o que quiseres se é esse o caminho que pretendes seguir.



O que ele está a dizer é verdade , ninguém pode dar a opinião contrária que é logo criticado , enfim ... , foi por isto que muitas pessoas abondaram este fórum , enfim ...


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 20:07)

Querem que diga o quê?
Vem aí muita chuva o AA já se foi?
Olhem para o ensemble do ECM e GFS e digam se é isso que vêem, porque nao é o que vejo.

Tudo bem, pode mudar. Mas temos de ser realistas, e as coisas não estão boas.

E não sao estes 20\30 mm's nestes 2 dias que vão mudar algo.

Precisavamos de 6 meses acima da média e já ficam contentes por terem 20 ou 30mm's em novembro?


----------



## jamestorm (23 Nov 2017 às 20:09)

Eu acho que realmente não é pessimismo, é realismo e consciência do que se está a passar com esta seca. *Nunca se esqueçam que o pessimista é o optimista bem informado.* Mas hoje foi um dia bom!! Grandes acumulados!  ( E sim recuso usar o acordo ortográfico sempre que posso).


----------



## AndréGM22 (23 Nov 2017 às 20:10)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O que ele está a dizer é verdade , ninguém pode dar a opinião contrária que é logo criticado , enfim ... , foi por isto que muitas pessoas abondaram este fórum , enfim ...



Está tudo a abondar, tragédiaaaaa!


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (23 Nov 2017 às 20:12)

Tenho de concordar com quem se farta do pessimismo extremo e da queixa constante. Quando não chove pedem 1mm. Chovendo, por exemplo, 10 mm, é porque não vai chover mais nas próximas horas. Ninguém parece aproveitar o presente, e o presente é de alguma chuva em várias regiões. Mais, consulto o fórum diariamente e o Seguimento Meteorológico Livre deveria ser um espaço de discussão de questões relacionadas com isso mesmo, a meteorologia. Não um chat onde a cada 10 minutos alguns membros se chegam para uma queixa sobre a seca. Ela é um facto e não é por maçarmos os outros que deixa de ser uma realidade. Isto apesar de ser um espaço com alguma privacidade não deixa de ser um lugar público onde muita gente acompanha sem intervir. E, muitas vezes, saber manter o silêncio vale mais do que "berrar" informação inútil.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Nov 2017 às 20:16)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Está tudo a abondar, tragédiaaaaa!



Não sei se disseste isso com ironia .


----------



## David sf (23 Nov 2017 às 20:17)

Como em qualquer forum do mundo, as opiniões de cada um são passíveis de crítica por parte de outros membros. Querem um forum onde todos concordem uns com os outros?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Nov 2017 às 20:18)

David sf disse:


> Como em qualquer forum do mundo, as opiniões de cada um são passíveis de crítica por parte de outros membros. Querem um forum onde todos concordem uns com os outros?



Mas a questão é que quando tu dizes a tua opinião levas com comentários de ironia , de sarcasmo e de desprezo .


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 20:22)

Não sei como apagar a conta, mas pronto para já vou-me afastar do fórum.

Talvez um dia regresse quando isto voltar a ser o que era quando me inscrevi há uns 4\5 anos atrás, mas para já não dá.

Só porque disse que achava o aviso amarelo exagerado vem logo uma camada de pessoas quando chove 12 ou 13 mm numa hora "Afinal o IPMA tinha razão" 

Peço desculpa por não saber que 10mm numa hora é igual a aviso amarelo, e já disse a minha opinião, acho ridículo. 10mm numa hora não é nada, só provoca inundações em meio urbano pelas razões que sabemos nem vale a pena estar aqui a falar disso.

Despeço-me pessoal, espero um dia voltar quando isto voltar ao nível que tinha há uns tempos atrás.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Nov 2017 às 20:25)

Meteofan disse:


> Não sei como apagar a conta, mas pronto para já vou-me afastar do fórum.
> 
> Talvez um dia regresse quando isto voltar a ser o que era quando me inscrevi há uns 4\5 anos atrás, mas para já não dá.
> 
> ...



Tu és uma pessoa importante neste fórum , espero que um dia voltes ao nosso fórum , eu por motivos de mudança de casa também vou me afastar de fórum por algum tempo , depois voltarei um dia mais tarde , bem despeço me pessoal , eu não vou abandonar o fórum , mas vou me afastar por algum tempo , pois a mudança de casa vai dar muito trabalho , bem pessoal até um dia .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2017 às 20:28)

Xiii... O que aqui vai... 
Felicidades aos contemplados e aos que se contentam com poucochinho... O mês será quente e seco tal se disse desde o seu início... aos eternos optimistas convençam me do contrário... fica o desafio. 
MeteoFan és ainda muito jovem, a experiência diz me que não deves precipitar-te nem dar demasiada importância a opiniões contrárias... São opiniões tão válidas como as nossas e este tópico foi criado para tal...


----------



## Hawk (23 Nov 2017 às 20:31)

O Guia de Utilização de Avisos Meteorológicos do IPMA diz em relação ao ao aviso amarelo:

"Situação de risco para determinadas atividades dependentes da situação meteorológica.
Acompanhar a evolução das condições meteorológicas."

Isto pressupõe que, por exemplo, pequenas inundações não põem em risco o público em geral mas, por exemplo, os lençóis de água são um risco acrescido para a condução. É a minha forma de ver as coisas.


----------



## joselamego (23 Nov 2017 às 20:32)

Amigos, eu acho que temos que ir com calma , ser tolerantes, respeitar as opiniões ...
Façam como eu: tento me divertir um pouco aqui, neste fórum sinto-me em casa, por isso brinco, digo que bebo medronho, etc...
Devíamos era estar todos unidos pela mesma causa: Paixão metereológica ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 20:34)

A discussão está a ser interessante mas ainda não percebi bem o assunto. Acho que o termo certo é 'nada'.

Vejo que toda a gente concorda com o mesmo  a chuva é insuficiente.

O resto é discórdia acerca de como se expressa, ou não, a frustração. Em outras palavras, _peanners_.

Pode-se voltar ao _status quo?_  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2017.9118/page-354#post-637581

Obrigado pela consideração


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Nov 2017 às 20:35)

joselamego disse:


> Amigos, eu acho que temos que ir com calma , ser tolerantes, respeitar as opiniões ...
> Façam como eu: tento me divertir um pouco aqui, neste fórum sinto-me em casa, por isso brinco, digo que bebo medronho, etc...
> Devíamos era estar todos unidos pela mesma causa: Paixão metereológica !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



ora nem mais


----------



## David sf (23 Nov 2017 às 20:36)

Meteofan disse:


> Peço desculpa por não saber que 10mm numa hora é igual a aviso amarelo, e já disse a minha opinião, acho ridículo. 10mm numa hora não é nada, só provoca inundações em meio urbano pelas razões que sabemos nem vale a pena estar aqui a falar disso.



Concordo plenamente, há anos que acho os critérios de emissão de avisos bastante estranhos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2017 às 20:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se chover 10 mm e a baixa de Lisboa meter água, vem logo aí todos em coro dizer que falhados são o IPMA, se é ao contrário são falhados na mesma.
> 
> Se lançam é porque lançam, se não lançam é porque não lançam. Sempre com as pedras para atirar, pior é quando o telhado de vidro se parte.
> 
> ...



Bolas... comparar o sistema de avisos do IPMA com o da AEMET devia até ser pecado amigo...


----------



## cova beira (23 Nov 2017 às 20:36)

Parece que se está a estabelecer um padrão estilo inverno 2010 que era bom que se prolonga-se por algum tempo pois trás muito frio e chuva ao nosso país, para já vejo boas indicações nos modelos.


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 20:40)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bolas... comparar o sistema de avisos do IPMA com o da AEMET devia até ser pecado amigo...



No passado verão estavam 30º às 22h e na AEMET estava tudo a verde à espera que chegasse às 24h para serem publicados os novos avisos.

A AEMET dedica muito mais atenção aos avisos escritos mas daí até dar um estatuto especial ao serviço ainda falta um bocadinho. A AEMET, nos radares, ainda usa gráficos do século passado.

Virtudes e defeitos. Todos têm.


----------



## vitamos (23 Nov 2017 às 20:41)

Apenas uma nota: em abono dos interessados. Quando disserem publicamente, com mais ou menos alarido, ou com mais ou menos companheiros de abandono pensem, em vosso interesse, se o querem MESMO fazer. De resto são livres. A entrada e a saída são opcionais, é um direito. Agora evitem é dizer publicamente que saem, amanhã voltarem (ainda o melhor dos cenários) ou numa atitude que considero ainda menos correcta tentarem voltar com "n" identidades falsas. Para quem abandona de livre vontade isso é somente parvo. Podem simplesmente voltar.


----------



## AMFC (23 Nov 2017 às 20:41)

Deviam era estar todos felizes por estar a chover e o radar operacional


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 20:42)

Este Fórum foi,é e será sempre frequentado por todo o tipo de pessoas. Desde o principiante que acaba de se registar passando pelos membros mais Séniores até ao próprio Staff. Não tenho qualquer tipo de dúvidas que até alguns dos profissionais do IPMA,Bombeiros, Protecção Civil cá vêem espreitar ocasionalmente, assim como Professores como é o caso do nosso amigo e colega @joselamego.

Na minha opinião (vale o que vale), penso que ninguém quer chegar aqui e abrir logo o 1º tópico com frases do género: " Esta malta do IPMA são uns falhados" ou "A protecção civil falhou redondamente e são uns incompetentes". É chato, e não dignifica o trabalho que todos nós aqui fazemos quase diariamente, seja em lançamento de previsões, seja em Biodiversidade, Sismologia etc.

Este tópico foi uma excelente ideia, tem o propósito dos menos entendidos puderem dar as suas opiniões, de nos lamentarmos ocasionalmente ou inclusive de brincarmos uns com os outros como e´o caso do famoso medronho .
O problema, é que neste momento faz-se tudo menos isso, antes pelo contrário, é uma porta aberta para se ofender de livre vontade órgãos públicos e até os próprios membros do Fórum e isso não é positivo.

A meu ver, estamos todos aqui para aprender e acaba em suma, por ser esse o objectivo principal para quem aqui se regista, por isso vamos lá deixar os 'Rage Quit" e remar tudo para o mesmo lado com educação e fundamentalmente respeito. Eu também já estou farto do AA e não ando aqui minuto a minuto a queixar-me disso. Olha paciência.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2017 às 20:42)

Orion disse:


> No passado verão estavam 30º às 22h e na AEMET estava tudo a verde às espera que chegasse às 24h para serem publicados os novos avisos.
> 
> A AEMET dedica muito mais atenção aos avisos escritos mas daí até dar um estatuto especial ao serviço ainda falta um bocadinho. A AEMET, nos radares, ainda usa gráficos do século passado.
> 
> Virtudes e defeitos. Todos têm.



Estamos a falar de avisos... O IPMA ainda sequer se livrou do mapa administrativo... como se fosse aceitável aplicar delimitações administrativas à meteorologia... 
Apenas um exemplo.


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 20:43)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Estamos a falar de avisos... O IPMA ainda sequer se livrou do mapa administrativo... como se fosse aceitável aplicar delimitações administrativas à meteorologia...
> Apenas um exemplo.



Se apagares as linhas distritais a maioria das pessoas vai perder noção espacial. Queres apostar?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2017 às 20:46)

Orion disse:


> Se apagares as linhas distritais a maioria das pessoas vai perder noção espacial. Vai uma aposta?




Acho que lá para os lados do Aeroporto também se iriam perder... 
Deve ser por isso que insistem na nulidade do sistema de avisos em vigor.
Já agora uma questão... no exclave de Trancoso qual o aviso que se aplica? Guarda ou Viseu? 
https://pt.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guilheiro


----------



## jonas (23 Nov 2017 às 20:47)

Meteofan disse:


> Querem que diga o quê?
> Vem aí muita chuva o AA já se foi?
> Olhem para o ensemble do ECM e GFS e digam se é isso que vêem, porque nao é o que vejo.
> 
> ...


As vezes as pessoas nao devem reagir de cabeça quente, penso aplica-se a que este caso.
Com isto não estou a dizer que deixas de ter a tau razão, assim como outros membros não deixam de ter a razão deles.
Espero que reconsideres.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 20:47)

Enfim, pessoal, eu nem sequer tenho sido daqueles que se queixa mais do AA, etc, mas hoje fui muito criticado por criticar o IPMA.

A verdade é que acho que o serviço que o IPMA presta é insatisfatório.

Vitamos, não farei isso, não voltarei com outra identidade nem nada que se pareça. 

Simplesmente gostava que as opiniões fossem respeitadas e eu mantenho a minha o IPMA tem MUITAS falhas.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2017 às 20:52)

criz0r disse:


> O problema, é que neste momento faz-se tudo menos isso, antes pelo contrário, é uma porta aberta para se ofender de livre vontade órgãos públicos e até os próprios membros do Fórum e isso não é positivo.


O problema aqui é o facto de algumas pessoas terem problemas com aqueles que são realistas. Eu por exemplo, assisto, vivo a situação de seca extremamente grave que estamos a ultrapassar e olhar para os modelos entristece-me, daí algumas vezes postar aqui sendo pessimista como alguns membros dizem mas que não têm minimamente noção daquilo que se passa praticamente. Já houve aqui situações de um ou dois membros que tal como disse, não têm noção nem presenciam todos os dias a seca que o país ultrapassa virem comentar as minhas publicações só porque estou a ser pessimista e blablabla, o que é certo é que tenho motivos e não, não é porque quero apenas ter tempo interessante, é porque, mesmo sendo novo dedico-me à agricultura nos tempos livres e sei o quão duro é andar a trabalhar e depois termos uma coisa destas e destruir tudo aquilo que foi feito e criado com grande esforço. Sei que andar a reclamar não vai mudar nada, são apenas desabafos e penso que neste tópico todos temos o direito de dizer o que queremos e expressar todas as suas opiniões mesmo não sendo do agrado de todos. Falar é sempre muito fácil e é apenas certas atitudes que não se toleram.


----------



## AndréGM22 (23 Nov 2017 às 20:52)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Estamos a falar de avisos... O IPMA ainda sequer se livrou do mapa administrativo... como se fosse aceitável aplicar delimitações administrativas à meteorologia...
> Apenas um exemplo.



E quem é que não usa os limites administrativos então? Vai usar limites que 90% dos portugueses não conhece ou percebe? Essa tá boa


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Nov 2017 às 20:53)

Meteofan disse:


> Enfim, pessoal, eu nem sequer tenho sido daqueles que se queixa mais do AA, etc, mas hoje fui muito criticado por criticar o IPMA.
> 
> A verdade é que acho que o serviço que o IPMA presta é insatisfatório.
> 
> ...


Vá tem calma. Também já aconteceu comigo... é mais importante seguir em frente.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Nov 2017 às 20:54)

Este tópico tem vindo a piorar , agora os membros deste fórum aproveitam se das opiniões dos outros contrárias para ofender , enfim pessoal , eu já nem quero mais discutir neste assunto , despeço me por aqui , quando um dia voltar quero que este fórum volte a ser melhor .


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 20:55)

E que tal combinar isto...

Todos aqueles que acham que sabem mais que o IPMA ignoram-no. Ignoram todo o tipo de avisos e notificações. Acedem ao portal apenas e só para os dados indispensáveis (radar, estações).

Acho que é simples não?

Uma coisa é achar que o serviço do IPMA é bastante insatisfatório (e se acham o vosso mau não sabem mesmo o que é mau) com críticas mais ou menos moderadas. Outra é chamar de ignorantes, falhados e afins. Hoje em dia o amador interessado tem, felizmente, quase tudo disponível. Não precisa da informação 'oficial'.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 20:55)

Vejam isto por exemplo...
14% probabilidade de precipitação superior a 1mm, mas aguaceiros fortes... Em Faro.
Isto induz claramente em erro os menos entendidos, certamente muita gente de Faro pensou que ia chover forte, mas a estação tem 0 mm's hoje.
Apenas um dos muitos erros que vejo diariamente no IPMA.
Incoerências entre a descritiva e a prev.localidade etc etc etc


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2017 às 20:56)

AndréGM22 disse:


> E quem é que não usa os limites administrativos então? Vai usar limites que 90% dos portugueses não conhece ou percebe? Essa tá boa



Aconselho dar uma vista de olhos ao sistema de avisos da AEMET ou de um organismo regional chamado MeteoGalicia (mete no chinelo o IPMA 10 vezes) e talvez compreenda a pertinência do meu post.
Que eu saiba por lá ninguém se perdeu...


----------



## Sfim (23 Nov 2017 às 21:00)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Xiii... O que aqui vai...
> Felicidades aos contemplados e aos que se contentam com poucochinho... O mês será quente e seco tal se disse desde o seu início... aos eternos optimistas convençam me do contrário... fica o desafio.
> MeteoFan és ainda muito jovem, a experiência diz me que não deves precipitar-te nem dar demasiada importância a opiniões contrárias... São opiniões tão válidas como as nossas e este tópico foi criado para tal...



Disse que iríamos levar com AA até ao final do mês como fosse um facto consumado e agora diz que iremos ter um mês quente nas vésperas de termos uma entrada continental fria quando ainda faltam 6 dias para o mês terminar. 

O que não está acontecer nem irá acontecer sobretudo para a metade sul do território, que muito provavelmente irá acabar perto da média no que respeita a percipitação principalmente na faixa litoral entre Coimbra e Sines. Pois tudo indica que virá até ao final do mês a partir de terça-feira mais um episódio de instabilidade.
Em relação á temperatura não sei como uma entrada continental fria como iremos ter nesta recta final do mês e com uma 1ª quinzena dentro da média no que respeita a temperaturas pode afirmar que iremos ter um mês quente e dizer isso como fosse um facto consumado e indesmentível. 

Sinceramente me convenço mais que existe uma série de pessoas que estão no seu direito, que estão tão entusiasmados com a febre do aquecimento global e das alterações climáticas que vivem isso tão intensamente, que desejam que basicamente o tempo seco e quente não mude para assim poderem ter razão e poderem se queixar que é um desporto nacional em Portugal, estou convencido por o que vejo nos modelos e na atmosfera que poderão ter azar pois parece-me dar sinais de instabilidade que não irão trazer nem temperaturas amenas nem periodos secos intermináveis.

A seca desagrava-se aos poucos e é assim que alguns especialistas mais racionais de meteorologia indicam, este episódio de instabilidade pouco abrangente territorialmente que irá se estender até a próxima terça-feira é muito bem vindo, não irão chover 100-150 mm em 4,5 dias mas em regiões muito afectadas pela seca, irão trazer acumulados de 30,50 mm refiro-me por exemplo ao litoral centro e sul, já não é propriamente nada, por muito que queiram transmitir a ideia do contrário, depois virá o frio e depois logo se vê.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2017 às 21:00)

Orion disse:


> E que tal combinar isto...
> 
> Todos aqueles que acham que sabem mais que o IPMA ignoram-no. Ignoram todo o tipo de avisos e notificações. Acedem ao portal apenas e só para os dados indispensáveis (radar, estações).
> 
> ...


Concordava... não fosse pago pelos nossos impostos... estão à espera que lhes passe as mãos pelas costas porque choveu? Bolas... São pagos para isso! 
Acabem com o IPMA e boas vindas BestWeather! Estou a ser ironico... não me batam! Hehe


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2017 às 21:03)

Sfim disse:


> Disse que iríamos levar com AA até ao final do mês como fosse um facto consumado e agora diz que iremos ter um mês quente nas vésperas de termos uma entrada continental fria quando ainda faltam 6 dias para o mês terminar.
> 
> O que não está acontecer nem irá acontecer sobretudo para a metade sul do território, que muito provavelmente irá acabar perto da média no que respeita a percipitação principalmente na faixa litoral entre Coimbra e Sines. Pois tudo indica que virá até ao final do mês a partir de terça-feira mais um episódio de instabilidade.
> Em relação á temperatura não sei como uma entrada continental fria como iremos ter nesta recta final do mês e com uma 1ª quinzena dentro da média no que respeita a temperaturas pode afirmar que iremos ter um mês quente e dizer isso como fosse um facto consumado e indesmentível.
> ...



Não errei de todo... vi "especialistas" a prever chuva na 2 quinzena e já vamos a 23... choveu... poucochinho... e eu não percebo nada disto. 
Oxalá se mantenha a chuva até Maio... bem precisamos. Estamos de acordo?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Nov 2017 às 21:05)

Pessoal, calma! Vão até lá fora, apanhem umas pingas de chuva fresca na cara, respirem fundo e voltem para dentro mas fechem bem a porta que está fresco.


----------



## AndréGM22 (23 Nov 2017 às 21:06)

Então e os Mapas na AEMET que você tanto gaba têm como base o quê? A mim parecem-me... limites administrativos...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2017 às 21:07)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Então e os Mapas na AEMET que você tanto gaba têm como base o quê? A mim parecem-me... limites administrativos...


Leia melhor sff!


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 21:08)

@joralentejano eu compreendo perfeitamente a tua situação. Mais do que ninguém preocupa-me imenso estes 94% de seca extrema. Até porque é algo que também nos irá afectar fortemente a nós membros que residem no Litoral, mas sinceramente a chuva não vai cair só porque perpetuamos as nossas lamurias ou porque afirmamos que os organismos são um 'bando' de incompetentes. Não vale a pena irmos por essa via, o ser humano foi feito para errar e aprender. Muita sorte já temos nós de ter ao nosso dispor um variado leque de imagens de radar, satélites etc. 

@Meteofan ninguém diz que não tens razão. Mas essa tua indignação tem de ser feita em locais próprios e para tal podes sempre enviar um email ou entrar em contacto telefónico com o próprio IPMA. Se ninguém te responder ou atender, tens diversas instâncias por onde fazer queixa.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Nov 2017 às 21:10)

Meteofan disse:


> Vejam isto por exemplo...
> 14% probabilidade de precipitação superior a 1mm, mas aguaceiros fortes... Em Faro.
> Isto induz claramente em erro os menos entendidos, certamente muita gente de Faro pensou que ia chover forte, mas a estação tem 0 mm's hoje.
> Apenas um dos muitos erros que vejo diariamente no IPMA.
> Incoerências entre a descritiva e a prev.localidade etc etc etc




O ipma dá muitos erros , há erros que não se percebem , e eu percebo te , pois , 10mm /h não é nada , se fosse 10 mm em 5 min era bem mais gravoso , bem meteofan , só espero que nunca desistas da paixão meteorológica , afinal é por causa disso que estamos aqui nós , ainda és muito jovem meteofan e sei que gostas muito de meteorologia , já tiveste as tuas dificuldades e sempre as superaste , não vai ser esta que te vai abalar .


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 21:12)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> O ipma dá muitos erros , há erros que não se percebem , e eu percebo te , pois , 10mm /h não é nada , se fosse 10 mm em 5 min era bem mais gravoso , bem meteofan , só espero que nunca desistas da paixão meteorológica , afinal é por causa disso que estamos aqui nós , ainda és muito jovem meteofan e sei que gostas muito de meteorologia , já tiveste as tuas dificuldades e sempre as superaste , não vai ser esta que te vai abalar .


Sim, eu disse que ia abandonar o fórum um pouco a quente. Também nao ando bem de saúde e isso não ajudou.

Vou continuar por aqui, mas vou-me abster de fazer comentários neste tópico, simplesmente irei relatar o estado do tempo na minha região no tópico litoral Norte.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Nov 2017 às 21:15)

Eu agora irei comentar só no tópico do litoral centro , mas mesmo assim , vai dar muito trabalho , pois ainda não tenho tudo pronto para a casa nova , neste tópico não vou comentar mais , se comentar vai ser muito raramente .


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2017 às 21:15)

@Meteofan , mas em baixo tens as notas:

Notas:
1. *As previsões disponibilizadas são obtidas automaticamente através de processamento estatístico das previsões de modelos numéricos, sendo atualizadas duas vezes por dia. Esta informação pode ser distinta da previsão significativa e descritiva, pois estas últimas resultam da análise efetuada por meteorologistas, que têm ao seu dispor informação adicional. Assim sendo, em particular em situações meteorológicas adversas, o utilizador deverá consultar adicionalmente as previsões significativa e descritiva.*
2. *O valor de probabilidade apresentado corresponde à ocorrência de precipitação igual ou superior a 1 mm em 24 horas. *
...

Fonte: IPMA

Ou seja, são previsões automáticas através dos modelos, tal como, a AEMET tem. É a mesma coisa.

Antigamente, a previsão era feita nas capitais de distritos, nos 3 primeiros dias pelos meteorologistas e depois era automática, agora é toda automática para todas as localidades, o que sai no modelo é colocado.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Nov 2017 às 21:15)

Mas onde raio anda o Espírito Natalício neste fórum? Levantei-me às 7h da matina e estive a trabalhar até às 19h30. Vocês não me obriguem a ir buscar a colher de pau!  Vá, group hug!


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2017 às 21:17)

Meteofan disse:


> Sim, eu disse que ia abandonar o fórum um pouco a quente. Também nao ando bem de saúde e isso não ajudou.
> 
> Vou continuar por aqui, mas vou-me abster de fazer comentários neste tópico, simplesmente irei relatar o estado do tempo na minha região no tópico litoral Norte.



Fazes bem não abandonar o fórum. 

Ninguém te ofendeu, insultou ou te tratou mal, apenas foram dadas opiniões contrárias à tua. 

Este tópico está a fazer mal a muita gente, na minha opinião está inclusive a fazer mal ao fórum.


----------



## Zulo (23 Nov 2017 às 21:21)

Faço um agradecimento neste post a todas as pessoas que irão deixar de spammar este tópico e, através dele, irão apenas transmitir a todos os outros os seus conhecimentos, sem lamurias, sem cenários apocalípticos, devolver ao fórum os seus tempos áureos


----------



## Teya (23 Nov 2017 às 21:26)

O que aqui vai... e no final todos concordamos que a chuva é pouca, que a malta queixa-se por tudo e por nada, que estamos a passar por uma crise em termos de seca, que há uns que exteriorizam mais que outros mas como disse o @joselamego, estamos cá todos pelo mesmo, excusado será dizer que todos têm direito à opinião. 

Para mudar um bocadinho o tópico, fica aqui o registo que fiz, faz hoje um ano na Serra da Estrela:

http://img42.com/3WsB6+

http://img42.com/CQrIQ+

http://img42.com/bV6lo+


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Nov 2017 às 21:27)

Zulo disse:


> Faço um agradecimento neste post a todas as pessoas que irão deixar de spammar este tópico e, através dele, irão apenas transmitir a todos os outros os seus conhecimentos, sem lamurias, sem cenários apocalípticos, devolver ao fórum os seus tempos áureos



Se este tópico fosse aos tempos "áureos" , então já não haveria comentários de sarcasmo e de desprezo .


----------



## AndréGM22 (23 Nov 2017 às 21:31)

Que tempos foram esses?


----------



## Marco pires (23 Nov 2017 às 21:31)

tenham calma pessoal, a situação não está fácil e óbvio que todos nós queríamos muito mais do que aquilo que temos tido.
Tem sido pouco, muito pouco e sabemos que não vão encher barragens.
Mas pelo menos trás alguma água para as terras.
Não sei como tem sido pelo país, mas na zona de Lisboa foi uma boa tarde de chuva, nos arredores também em toda a margem sul e na zona oeste.
E claro que é sempre melhor que não cair nada.
Eu acho que cada um pode e deve dar as suas opiniões e está no sei direito.
Claro que depois quem não concordar também pode e deve responder.
Dar uma opinião e receber uma resposta em oposição nada tem de mal, desde que as pessoas o façam com respeito e educação.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Nov 2017 às 21:35)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Que tempos foram esses?



Tempos em que todos os membros respeitavam as opiniões de cada um , infelizmente isso já passou , foi por isso que muitos membros abandonaram este fórum , como por exemplo o James e o @stormy  , mas enfim o que se há de fazer , por acaso sabem do @JoãoPT , ele dantes comentava muito neste fórum .


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 21:38)

MSantos disse:


> Este tópico está a fazer mal a muita gente, na minha opinião está inclusive a fazer mal ao fórum.



És um indivíduo suspeito. Tens uma cruzada contra este tópico 

Mais a sério, este tópico surgiu devido a certos motivos. Acabar com ele é voltar ao passado com circunstâncias semelhantes.


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2017 às 21:41)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Eu agora irei comentar só no tópico do litoral centro , mas mesmo assim , vai dar muito trabalho , pois ainda não tenho tudo pronto para a casa nova , neste tópico não vou comentar mais , se comentar vai ser muito raramente .



Já te despediste 3 vezes porque ias mudar de casa... Agora comentas só no Litoral Centro...Decide-te rapaz!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Nov 2017 às 21:42)

MSantos disse:


> Já te despediste 3 vezes porque ias mudar de casa... Agora comentas só no Litoral Centro...Decide-te rapaz!



Vai ser difícil comentar a partir de agora , pois tenho muita coisa a fazer , acho que irei agora só comentar no litoral centro , veremos como vai ser ...


----------



## Marco pires (23 Nov 2017 às 21:49)

eu sinceramente não vi até ao momento faltas de respeito a ninguém.
o que vi foram pessoas a responder em contraditório em relação a certas opiniões, algo totalmente normal.
algo que por exemplo tenho reparado é a continuação disso do "antílope", teve graça e o pessoal andar nisso meia dúzia de vezes é algo que não trás mal ao mundo, mas se calhar, do meu ponto de vista, quando andam com isso à semanas deixa de ser uma graça para passar a ser indirectamente um gozo a quem proferiu essa "gafe",
por mim em nada me melindra, mas é apenas um exemplo de uma situação em que as pessoas creio que deviam saber quando deixarem-se disso pois perdeu o prazo de validade.


----------



## MSantos (23 Nov 2017 às 21:49)

Orion disse:


> És um indivíduo suspeito. Tens uma cruzada contra este tópico
> 
> Mais a sério, este tópico surgiu devido a certos motivos. Acabar com ele é voltar ao passado com circunstâncias semelhantes.



Bolas páh... Fui apanhado! 

Vou antes meter-me no medronho como @joselamego a acompanhar um bom pernil de antílope no forno! 

Agora um pouco mais a sério... Não defendo o fim do tópico, apenas acho que algum conteúdo não devia estar aqui quando há tópicos mais específicos, nomeadamente alguns posts bem fundamentados sobre previsões.

Mas pronto, vou-me calar que já pareço um disco riscado.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (23 Nov 2017 às 22:05)

Marco pires disse:


> eu sinceramente não vi até ao momento faltas de respeito a ninguém.
> o que vi foram pessoas a responder em contraditório em relação a certas opiniões, algo totalmente normal.
> algo que por exemplo tenho reparado é a continuação disso do "antílope", teve graça e o pessoal andar nisso meia dúzia de vezes é algo que não trás mal ao mundo, mas se calhar, do meu ponto de vista, quando andam com isso à semanas deixa de ser uma graça para passar a ser indirectamente um gozo a quem proferiu essa "gafe",
> por mim em nada me melindra, mas é apenas um exemplo de uma situação em que as pessoas creio que deviam saber quando deixarem-se disso pois perdeu o prazo de validade.



É o que eu digo , este fórum era melhor em termos de respeito noutros tempos , agora já não o é e essa é a realidade , eu desde o dia que disse antílope , nunca mais tem parado de fazer comentários em que falam sobre o "antílope" , pronto foi um erro meu , toda a gente dá erros , é normal do ser humano , agora é por causa de certos comentários e de certas discussões  que muita gente deste fórum tem deixado de participar , todos eles que deixaram de participar tinham uma grande importância neste fórum , enfim que se há de fazer ...


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2017 às 22:18)

Eu acho que há aqui uma confusão em relação á minha pessoa... quando critiquei o aviso amarelo do IPMA estava-me a referir mais concretamente ao distrito de Portalegre!
O IPMA devia rever os seus critérios de emissão de avisos, mas isto é somente a minha opinião.


----------



## tone (23 Nov 2017 às 22:19)

A ser mesmo assim “confirma-se” a minha teoria de que quanto mais anormal e fora do padrão se está, mais perto se fica de eventos extremos anormais em sentido oposto a essa anormalidade vigente.

Isto é, depois de seca prolongada e AA superpersistente, podemos de repente passar para frio e chuva/neve?

Vai-se de um extremo ao outro em pouco tempo.


----------



## criz0r (23 Nov 2017 às 22:23)

Eu acho que estamos todos a precisar de 'Abanar o capacete',


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Nov 2017 às 22:24)

Zulo disse:


> Faço um agradecimento neste post a todas as pessoas que irão deixar de spammar este tópico e, através dele, irão apenas transmitir a todos os outros os seus conhecimentos, sem lamurias, sem cenários apocalípticos, devolver ao fórum os seus tempos áureos



Os posts de resposta ao suposto spam também podem ser considerados inúteis e as lamúrias sobre as lamúrias, o que são senão lamúrias? Full circle?
É tudo fruto da frustração, de uma forma ou de outra.
Calma, concentração e estupidez natural. Conselho de um professor meu no sétimo ano. Até agora nunca falhou!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Nov 2017 às 22:26)

Façam mas é download do Sleepo. Nunca mais fui a mesma mulher. É uma espécie de antidepressivo meteorológico e sem efeitos secundários. A gente escolhe e o Sleepo dá.


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 22:29)

tone disse:


> A ser mesmo assim “confirma-se” a minha teoria de que quanto mais anormal e fora do padrão se está, mais perto se fica de eventos extremos anormais em sentido oposto a essa anormalidade vigente.
> 
> Isto é, depois de seca prolongada e AA superpersistente, podemos de repente passar para frio e chuva/neve?
> 
> Vai-se de um extremo ao outro em pouco tempo.



Estás quase em Dezembro. Esperavas o quê? 30º? 

Qual é a anormalidade do evento que aí vem?


----------



## invent (23 Nov 2017 às 22:31)

MSantos disse:


> Este tópico está a fazer mal a muita gente, na minha opinião está inclusive a fazer mal ao fórum.



O tópico não faz mal ao fórum, a discussão do mede pilas dos últimos 4-5 dias é que sim.


----------



## Rajujas (23 Nov 2017 às 22:32)




----------



## dahon (23 Nov 2017 às 22:34)

Eu mais do que lamúrias e pessimismo, gosto mais de ser proactivo. Apesar de esta chuva não acabar com a seca, já ajuda, e muito. No caso dos meus avós em que o poço já está nos limites. Eu tive a iniciativa de antes de começar a chover espalhar uns recipientes que se usam na agricultura (na minha zona chamam de posseiros) para captar a água da chuva. Tendo em conta a quantidade de chuva que tem caído por Viseu, muito provavelmente se irá encher um depósito de 500 litros. Nada mau....e já vai ajudar a poupar a água do posso.


----------



## The Weatherman (23 Nov 2017 às 22:37)

tone disse:


> A ser mesmo assim “confirma-se” a minha teoria de que quanto mais anormal e fora do padrão se está, mais perto se fica de eventos extremos anormais em sentido oposto a essa anormalidade vigente.
> 
> Isto é, depois de seca prolongada e AA superpersistente, podemos de repente passar para frio e chuva/neve?
> 
> Vai-se de um extremo ao outro em pouco tempo.



Trata-se de uma teoria que como todas as outras carece de validação através de factos e dados científicos. Mas, até provas em contrário, pode muito bem ser verdade.


----------



## Marco pires (23 Nov 2017 às 22:43)

o pessoal do douro vinhateiro hoje ficaram contentes com a chuva que caiu, sempre com a percepção que não chega e nem lá perto serve para recuperar da seca, mas se não tivesse chovido nada era bem pior.
assim que a pouco e pouco sempre se vai minorando os efeitos da seca, há zonas do país que vão ficar perto das médias mensais, outras nem tanto, e outras muito longe disso.
acho que o pessoal devia ficar contente quando chove, mesmo que seja pouco, e deixarem o AA para quando ele vier.
cá estaremos para o receber e aguentar o tempo que for necessário, se for dar uma curva e nos deixar em paz por uns tempos maravilha, caso contrário paciência, nada a fazer.


----------



## Davidmpb (23 Nov 2017 às 22:46)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Façam mas é download do Sleepo. Nunca mais fui a mesma mulher. É uma espécie de antidepressivo meteorológico e sem efeitos secundários. A gente escolhe e o Sleepo dá.


Desinstalei a aplicação, nada como ver e sentir tudo ao vivo, no próximo mês vou estar uma semana na Suiça e espero ver por lá bastante animação, ao invés de estar constantemente a contar meia—duzia de mm em cada evento.


----------



## rozzo (23 Nov 2017 às 22:47)

Isto anda tudo muito sensível!

Óbvio que faltas ao respeito não devem ser fomentadas nem toleradas, estão muito longe do espírito do fórum.
Mas para isso, convém não se entrar nos despiques agressivos que têm pautado muito o conteúdo de certos tópicos.. E quanto a isso, o que não têm faltado são pedidos para se ter a atenção a isso, como devem saber...

Relativamente às opiniões, como já foi dito atrás, desde que haja respeito, todos temos direito a discordar, incluindo quem discorda do desacordo. Afinal não vivemos numa ditadura felizmente.

Um pouco para desanuviar, e ainda o tal assunto da brincadeira do antílope.. Por favor.. Só com muita má vontade ou tolice alguém iria achar que o membro em questão teria metido essa "gafe" por desconhecimento. C'mon... É por demais evidente que terá sido um erro de escrita muito provavelmente por causa de autocorrect. Erros desses faço eu todos os dias a monte no tlm e farto-me de rir com eles.
Aliás, quando isso aconteceu e se brincou, o próprio membro se fartou de brincar com a situação e sua própria gafe.
O termo foi simplesmente engraçado, e fica para a história do fórum pois deu para brincar e desanuviar o tema do anticiclone.
Vamos lá ser honestos, ao longo deste tempo alguém sinceramente acha que essa brincadeira de usar o termo é para gozar ou humilhar quem cometeu esse divertido erro? Por favor, provavelmente muitos dos users nem sabem quem o fez, e certamente ao brincar com isso nem está a associar a nenhum user.

Mas se a pessoa em questão realmente se sentir ofendida não me custa nada não brincar com tal, mas ver maldade no uso desse termo já quase "carinhoso" cá da casa para o anticiclone e ver uma tentativa de rebaixar membro A ou B já é querer ver maldade e discussão em tudo.. :-)

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Nov 2017 às 22:49)

rozzo disse:


> Isto anda tudo muito sensível!
> 
> Óbvio que faltas ao respeito não devem ser fomentadas nem toleradas, estão muito longe do espírito do fórum.
> Mas para isso, convém não se entrar nos despiques agressivos que têm pautado muito o conteúdo de certos tópicos.. E quanto a isso, o que não têm faltado são pedidos para se ter a atenção a isso, como devem saber...
> ...



Eu nao sabia que tinha sido uma gaffe isso do antilope... Pensei que simplesmente alguem tinha inventado esse nome xD


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 22:50)

The Weatherman disse:


> Trata-se de uma teoria que como todas as outras carece de validação através de factos e dados científicos. Mas, até provas em contrário, pode muito bem ser verdade.



Para isso tinham levado com o Ophelia. Seria uma teoria comprovada com uma coincidência 

Mas o que é um extremo compensar outro? Isso sugere que há uma média pré-definida. Vê lá essa alteração na Europa Central:






O que é mais anormal? O calor ou o frio?

É preciso ter cuidado com o _cherry picking_


----------



## The Weatherman (23 Nov 2017 às 22:52)

O antílope já é o bicho de estimação do fórum, o nosso pet. Penso que ninguém alguma vez o viu doutra forma.


----------



## The Weatherman (23 Nov 2017 às 22:59)

Não é tão fácil assim. Existe a tendência para procurar padrões em tudo no universo mas essa tentativa de quantificar e padronizar pode não ser compatível com determinados eventos ou acontecimentos. Ainda sabemos muito pouco...


----------



## Marco pires (23 Nov 2017 às 23:07)

resumindo, temos boas perspectivas para o futuro, certo?


----------



## The Weatherman (23 Nov 2017 às 23:08)

Numa perspetiva optimista, sempre.


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 23:11)

Marco pires disse:


> resumindo, temos boas perspectivas para o futuro, certo?



 http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/

Prenda de Natal?


----------



## Marco pires (23 Nov 2017 às 23:15)

The Weatherman disse:


> Numa perspetiva optimista, sempre.




já sabes, optimismo é comigo, sou eu e o costa


----------



## The Weatherman (23 Nov 2017 às 23:16)

Orion disse:


> http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/
> 
> Prenda de Natal?



O equivalente às tradicionais peúgas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2017 às 23:19)

Orion disse:


> http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/
> 
> Prenda de Natal?



A confirmar-se, só vinha marcar o que é normal, por aqui, Novembro seco= Dezembro chuvoso, sempre aconteceu isso, nos últimos 10 anos, quando Novembro é chuvoso normalmente Dezembro é seco.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Nov 2017 às 23:34)

Cientificamente falando!
Fiz uma pesquisa no google...








> Essa do "antílope dos açores" do nosso personagem engraçado @Trovoada extreme weather vai ficar para a História, *mais uma marca de linguagem a usar também para fazer um pouco de troça do nosso amiguinho (até certo ponto) AA*.



Fazemos troça do AA, não deste ou daquele membro do nosso fórum.
É para isso que aqui estamos. Para passar o tempo, para "falarmos" de temas comuns, ou menos comuns, e que possam interessar a parte ou a todos nós.
Portugal tem vindo a apresentar altos níveis de inconformismo, agressividade até, entre as pessoas.
Seja na política, no futebol, na simples troca de uma opinião. Como país estamos mal!
Compete-nos saber disto, para que cada um de nós (!) mude este "status quo", esta estranha forma de ser...

Saudações, abreijos.

P.S.: choveu aqui. As rãs gostaram, os peixes também. Uma ou outra megera, alma penada ou infeliz não gostou. Está no seu direito. PORRADA NELE!!!


----------



## Orion (23 Nov 2017 às 23:49)

O que não se diria se o IPMA tivesse emitido avisos laranja.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Nov 2017 às 01:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> Desinstalei a aplicação, nada como ver e sentir tudo ao vivo



Bom, se eu pudesse ver e sentir ao vivo, nunca tinha instalado a aplicação... That's the point.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Nov 2017 às 01:49)

rozzo disse:


> Isto anda tudo muito sensível!
> 
> Óbvio que faltas ao respeito não devem ser fomentadas nem toleradas, estão muito longe do espírito do fórum.
> Mas para isso, convém não se entrar nos despiques agressivos que têm pautado muito o conteúdo de certos tópicos.. E quanto a isso, o que não têm faltado são pedidos para se ter a atenção a isso, como devem saber...
> ...




Uma vez, numa mensagem de trabalho, o meu auto-correct decidiu mudar 'palhinha' para 'pilinha' (saberão os deuses dos smartphones o motivo dado que a última vez que usei tal palavra ainda devia andar na escola primária!). Escusado será dizer que ainda hoje isso vem à baila e ainda hoje me dá vontade de rir!


----------



## tone (24 Nov 2017 às 09:26)

Orion disse:


> Estás quase em Dezembro. Esperavas o quê? 30º?
> 
> Qual é a anormalidade do evento que aí vem?


O evento será normal para os dezembros dentro dos padrões historicamente normais de outonos e invernos normais. 

Parece consensual que temos vindo dentro parâmetros anormais com outubro e novembro quentes e secos, bem acima das médias obtidas ao longo dos últimos largos anos. 

Não será bem pelo próximo evento, mas o que transparece é que perante os novos cenários atuais (fora dos padrões normais) a instabilidade ou falta de estabilidade dos padrões, poderá ser propícia ao surgimento de ocorrências mais extremas e instáveis. 

Nada de científico, apenas algo talvez filosófico, com base no que se vem assistindo. O futuro o dirá.


----------



## tone (24 Nov 2017 às 09:27)

Orion disse:


> Estás quase em Dezembro. Esperavas o quê? 30º?
> 
> Qual é a anormalidade do evento que aí vem?


O evento será normal para os dezembros dentro dos padrões historicamente normais de outonos e invernos normais. 

Parece consensual que temos vindo dentro parâmetros anormais com outubro e novembro quentes e secos, bem acima das médias obtidas ao longo dos últimos largos anos. 

Não será bem pelo próximo evento, mas o que transparece é que perante os novos cenários atuais (fora dos padrões normais) a instabilidade ou falta de estabilidade dos padrões, poderá ser propícia ao surgimento de ocorrências mais extremas e instáveis. 

Nada de científico, apenas algo talvez filosófico, com base no que se vem assistindo. O futuro o dirá.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2017 às 09:31)

Bom dia ao Forum...

Em Tras-os-Montes, mais meia duzia de mm´s e novembro está feito... mês que não vai deixar saudades, reinado quase absoluto do AA... a prazo o GFS mostra coisas interessantes, o problema é sempre o mesmo, a prazo...

Meteograma para um ponto de Tras os Montes:







Bom fim de semana a todos!


----------



## rokleon (24 Nov 2017 às 09:40)

Orion disse:


> O que não se diria se o IPMA tivesse emitido avisos laranja.



Em Coruche uma anomalia impressionante, de uma célula que vinha de SW e passou por Lisboa


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Nov 2017 às 09:48)

Para não dizerem que sou um pessimista, por acaso desta vez estou com esperança que dezembro seja chuvoso.

No ensemble do GFS só se via linha reta na precipitação mas isso já mudou e o ECM segue o mesmo padrão.

Vamos lá ver se é desta que o tempo muda, ainda vamos a tempo de muita chuva, e se possível, neve


----------



## VimDePantufas (24 Nov 2017 às 09:58)

O Stream é (vai ser) favorável fazendo com que a chuva passe por cima de PT


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 10:28)

Bom dia a todos! E o radar tinha de estar off... a imagem de satélite promete borrasca para a tarde, pelo menos para o norte e centro...


----------



## AMFC (24 Nov 2017 às 10:42)

Segundo dizem o radar não se dá muito bem com a humidade e o Ipma recolhe-o para não se estragar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 11:20)

Já temos radar, finalmente!


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2017 às 11:41)

Bom dia, há algum tópico no fórum sobre aquecimento global?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 11:49)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia, há algum tópico no fórum sobre aquecimento global?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Sim, https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/aquecimento-global.1358/


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2017 às 11:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/aquecimento-global.1358/


Obrigado Luís 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (24 Nov 2017 às 12:46)

AMFC disse:


> Segundo dizem o radar não se dá muito bem com a humidade e o Ipma recolhe-o para não se estragar.



Deve reunir condições para crescer cogumelos.


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Nov 2017 às 13:20)

joselamego disse:


> E eu prometi até segunda ...já vi previsões e estou feito ...
> Tenho agora 4,3 mm de ontem
> Ainda chego segunda aos 8 mm: hulmao.



Manda um pouco para cá que, depois do antibiótico, irá ajudar-me a limpar o resto da gripe


----------



## joselamego (24 Nov 2017 às 13:34)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Manda um pouco para cá que, depois do antibiótico, irá ajudar-me a limpar o resto da gripe


Ficas logo curado...
É uma pomada , Jesus...é pior que o antílope  

As melhoras amigo!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Nov 2017 às 14:42)

joselamego disse:


> Ficas logo curado...
> É uma pomada , Jesus...



Um dia dou-te a receita dos meus licores.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 14:53)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Um dia dou-te a receita dos meus licores.


Eu também gostava...


----------



## AMFC (24 Nov 2017 às 14:56)

Sobre as cheias em Lisboa em 67.

http://observador.pt/2017/11/24/cheias-de-1967-21-fotos-do-rasto-de-morte-que-salazar-quis-ocultar/


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Nov 2017 às 16:50)

Para a próxima semana vai chover mais no centro e sul , e ainda bem porque é nessas regiões que é preciso mais chuva , principalmente o sul , espero que no próximo mês haja um desagravamento da severidade da seca , vamos ver , pode ser que sim , pode ser que não , só o tempo o dirá .


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Nov 2017 às 17:05)

Hoje mais um erro do ipma , o ipma mete chuva até Lisboa , mas na previsão descritiva só diz céu muito nublado , claro que quem é de Lisboa pensava que ía chover , mas não , assim como ontem que  previam aguaceiros fortes para faro com uma probalidade de precipitação de 14 por cento e afinal não choveu nada em faro .​


----------



## MipsUc (24 Nov 2017 às 17:28)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Para a próxima semana vai chover mais no centro e sul , e ainda bem porque é nessas regiões que é preciso mais chuva , principalmente o sul , espero que no próximo mês haja um desagravamento da severidade da seca , vamos ver , pode ser que sim , pode ser que não , só o tempo o dirá .





Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Hoje mais um erro do ipma , o ipma mete chuva até Lisboa , mas na previsão descritiva só diz céu muito nublado , claro que quem é de Lisboa pensava que ía chover , mas não , assim como ontem que  previam aguaceiros fortes para faro com uma probalidade de precipitação de 14 por cento e afinal não choveu nada em faro .​



Já se despediu três vezes ontem porque ia deixar de comentar neste tópico...
Voltou? Não é que eu eu tenha alguma coisa a ver com o assunto, mas ao menos haja coerência.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Nov 2017 às 17:41)

MipsUc disse:


> Já se despediu três vezes ontem porque que ia deixar de comentar neste tópico...
> Voltou? Não é que eu eu tenha alguma coisa a ver com o assunto, mas ao menos haja coerência.



Até parece que o senhor quer que eu saia deste fórum  .


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 21:54)

Programa a começar na RTP1 documentário sobre as históricas inundações de Lisboa à 50 anos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 22:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Programa a começar na RTP1 documentário sobre as históricas inundações de Lisboa à 50 anos.


Está a ser verdadeiramente impressionante!


----------



## Marco pires (24 Nov 2017 às 22:13)

boas perspectivas para os próximos dias

as temperaturas é que não há meio de baixarem.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2017 às 22:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está a ser verdadeiramente impressionante!



Algo arrepiante, até...


----------



## Intruso (24 Nov 2017 às 22:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está a ser verdadeiramente impressionante!


O impressionante foi a maneira como isto foi abafado. O meu avô está aqui a ver comigo e diz que poucas imagens mostraram disto na altura. 
O Estado Novo tinha uma bela máquina não haja dúvida.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 22:20)

Intruso disse:


> O impressionante foi a maneira como isto foi abafado. O meu avô está aqui a ver comigo e diz que poucas imagens mostraram disto na altura.
> O Estado Novo tinha uma bela máquina não haja dúvida.


Foi de tal maneira que as próprias pessoas que viveram isto não falaram... ficaram tão traumatizados que não falaram mais disto. Na minha família nunca se falou disto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 22:21)

O meu medo é que se repita... vimos uma coisa parecida à pouco tempo na Grécia.


----------



## Intruso (24 Nov 2017 às 22:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Foi de tal maneira que as próprias pessoas que viveram isto não falaram... ficaram tão traumatizados que não falaram mais disto. Na minha família nunca se falou disto.


Imagino a dor de quem viveu isto para que nem sequer querer falar disto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2017 às 22:27)

Intruso disse:


> Imagino a dor de quem viveu isto para que nem sequer querer falar disto.


A minha família morava em Algés de cima...  a única coisa que sei é que nos dias seguintes as pessoas iam para a foz do Tejo ver os cadáveres passar...


----------



## Marco pires (24 Nov 2017 às 22:43)

impressão minha ou está em aproximação do centro e sul uma mancha nebulosa com bom aspecto para dar bastante chuva?
pelo menos na ultima imagem de satélite assim parece, vai dar algo?


----------



## rokleon (24 Nov 2017 às 23:07)

Já que temos falado de chuva (e ainda bem), partilho aqui um vídeo acerca da importância das partículas em suspensão para a existência de gotas de água líquida no ar, e uma explicação científica.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Nov 2017 às 01:07)

Sobre as cheias de 67, eu que sou de Alenquer, mesmo tendo nascido mais de 15 anos depois, ainda ouvi muitas historias sobre essa noite...ha pessoas que ainda hoje, quando começa a chover entram em pânico por reviver o dia. A minha mãe era adolescente(13 anos) e andou a ajudar a limpar as lojas e viu muita gente morta, contou-me coisas horríveis pq ninguém avisou as pessoas que vieram ajudar, que ainda havia gente morta na vila. Enfim, eram outros tempos. Na vila está assinalada a altura da cheia e atinge o primeiro andar das casas na baixa. Foi durante a noite e morreram 66 pessoas. A namorada do meu pai na altura, morreu na inundação em Quitas (aldeia mártir a poucos kms de Alenquer), por isso este episódio sempre se contou na família. Outros vizinhos tb sempre falaram sobre esta cheia que marcou muito todo o Concelho de Alenquer, que sempre foi terra de cheias, mas nunca com tantas vitimas como neste ano.
Ha tempos coloquei nos eventos históricos a lembrar a data: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/arquivo-de-eventos-historicos.1560/page-23


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2017 às 11:44)

Como raio é possível a Sic Noticias dar uma noticia em que falam em chuvas fortes trovoadas e ventos fortes no Norte e Centro nos próximos *7 dias* e aguaceiros fracos no Sul..porra ou eu não percebo nada disto ou só vejo chuva de jeito no Centro e Sul Terça e mais NADA...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Nov 2017 às 11:52)

Preciso da vossa preciosa ajuda..
Vou fazer uns trilhos de btt pela Serra do marao  no próximo dia 1 de dezembro.

Estou reticente quanto a temperatura e vento...

O vento é um fator a ter em conta já que condiciona muito a praticá de btt!

Se puderem ajudar relativamente às condições metereologicas agradeço!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2017 às 11:58)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Preciso da vossa preciosa ajuda..
> Vou fazer uns trilhos de btt pela Serra do marao  no próximo dia 1 de dezembro.
> 
> Estou reticente quanto a temperatura e vento...
> ...



Tempo seco, mas vai estar frio o vento vai ser fraco a moderado.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2017 às 12:03)

E mesmo a chuva prevista para terça/quarta feira não deve ser nada de especial, exceptuando algumas regiões, precipitação prevista pelo foreca, para Portalegre:





https://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Portalegre

O GFS está ligeiramente melhor.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Nov 2017 às 12:15)

Dia nublado, bastante escuro em Alenque.17 ºC.

Falava-se hoje no cafe dos 50 anos das cheias de 1967, o documentário de ontem na RTP veio remexer o tema de que muita gente ainda nao fala. Naquela noite morreram mais de 60 pessoas e a vila ficou destruída. Depois de chover bem durante dias, naquele Sabado à noite, em vez de diminuir começou a aumentar a intensidade e coincidiu com a maré alta. A cheia chegou de noite quando muita gente dormia, uma das principais razões para ter havido tantas baixas. 

Nível da cheia:  https://www.google.com.br/maps/plac...b70ec1!8m2!3d39.0541871!4d-9.0081361?hl=pt-BR


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 12:17)

jamestorm disse:


> Sobre as cheias de 67, eu que sou de Alenquer, mesmo tendo nascido mais de 15 anos depois, ainda ouvi muitas historias sobre essa noite...ha pessoas que ainda hoje, quando começa a chover entram em pânico por reviver o dia. A minha mãe era adolescente(13 anos) e andou a ajudar a limpar as lojas e viu muita gente morta, contou-me coisas horríveis pq ninguém avisou as pessoas que vieram ajudar, que ainda havia gente morta na vila. Enfim, eram outros tempos. Na vila está assinalada a altura da cheia e atinge o primeiro andar das casas na baixa. Foi durante a noite e morreram 66 pessoas. A namorada do meu pai na altura, morreu na inundação em Quitas (aldeia mártir a poucos kms de Alenquer), por isso este episódio sempre se contou na família. Outros vizinhos tb sempre falaram sobre esta cheia que marcou muito todo o Concelho de Alenquer, que sempre foi terra de cheias, mas nunca com tantas vitimas como neste ano.
> Ha tempos coloquei nos eventos históricos a lembrar a data: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/arquivo-de-eventos-historicos.1560/page-23


Nunca cheguei a perceber afinal que quantidade de chuva caiu...


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2017 às 12:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Nunca cheguei a perceber afinal que quantidade de chuva caiu...


CHEIAS 1967






2016-11-24 (IPMA)



Na noite de 25 e madrugada de 26 de Novembro de 1967, há 49 anos, uma grande tempestade assolou o país. Na região da Grande Lisboa, mais de 500 pessoas perderam a vida, perto de 900 foram desalojadas e verificou-se um sem número de danos em infraestruturas, nomeadamente pontes, estradas e edifícios de diversa natureza.

A passagem de um sistema de baixa pressão sobre a região caraterizado por uma forte convecção e forte instabilidade, associada a uma atmosfera rica em vapor de água, traduziu-se num evento extremo cuja quantidade de precipitação registada num período de 4 a 9 horas foi compatível com um período de retorno superior a 100 anos.

A precipitação total ocorrida foi observada essencialmente num período de 5 horas, o que em algumas estações correspondia ao seu valor médio mensal.

A estação de São Julião do Tojal em 5 horas registou 110,6 mm (entre as 19 e as 24h), tendo tido um pico de 30 mm entre as 22 e as 23h da noite de 25 de novembro. Nessa noite, entre as 21 e as 22h, foram registados 42 mm em Sassoeiros, 60 mm no Monte Estoril e 33 mm em Sintra/Pena.

A elevada quantidade de precipitação originou este evento de cheias rápidas (as chamadas flash floods), no entanto o que o tornou num dos mais mortíferos em Portugal, foi principalmente a construção inadequada em leitos de cheia e a coincidência com a hora de pico da maré alta.

A maior parte das vítimas, residente ao longo de bacias de pequenos rios e ribeiras da região, muitas em habitações precárias e clandestinas, foi apanhada durante o sono, o que se traduziu num aumento substancial de mortos e desalojados.

Este evento corresponde ao segundo mais intenso de precipitação em 24h para a área da grande Lisboa entre 1950 e 2008, com uma média de precipitação de 86 mm. O evento mais intenso de precipitação na mesma área ocorreu em 1983 com média de precipitação de 95 mm, porém com impacto consideravelmente menor.
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici.../media/noticias/arquivo/2016/cheias-1967.html


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Nov 2017 às 13:00)

miguel disse:


> Tempo seco, mas vai estar frio o vento vai ser fraco a moderado.


Vamos subir ais 1415 metros ja la estive com uma ventania brutal...500 metros abaixo o vento não era tão intenso!

Alguna carta de ventos para o local?


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 13:02)

Davidmpb disse:


> CHEIAS 1967
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Não foi assim tanto...  obrigado!


----------



## rozzo (25 Nov 2017 às 13:12)

Para a climatologia da zona foi bastante, e foi numa área bastante extensa que se registaram esses valores elevados. 
Do ponto de vista de água total a escoar para as bacias hidrográficas isso faz muita diferença, foi mesmo muita água. 
Por exemplo no evento de fevereiro de 2008 os totais foram maiores mas penso que não abrangeram uma área tão extensa e penso ter sido crucial que não terão sido localizados de forma tão intensa sobre essas zonas de escoamento, minimizando assim caudais e limitando, salvo algumas excepções como o Jamor, a problemas relacionados com inundações urbanas. 

Obviamente além disto nem vale a pena comparar as condições de vida e de habitação entre 1967 e 2008, que é por demais evidente e crucial em termos de prejuízos humanos. 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Nov 2017 às 13:27)

Considere-se também que o IPMA (e o Observador no seu artigo) estão apenas a mencionar as horas em que caiu mais precipitação em cada estação. Esses valores mais extremos apareceram já depois de ter chovido consideravelmente, apesar de mais distribuído no tempo. Os 110mm em 5h em S. Julião do Tojal certamente já vinham acompanhados de mais alguma chuva anteriormente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 13:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Considere-se também que o IPMA (e o Observador no seu artigo) estão apenas a mencionar as horas em que caiu mais precipitação em cada estação. Esses valores mais extremos apareceram já depois de ter chovido consideravelmente, apesar de mais distribuído no tempo. Os 110mm em 5h em S. Julião do Tojal certamente já vinham acompanhados de mais alguma chuva anteriormente.


Pois, os terrenos já estavam muito saturados e não tinham capacidade de reter mais água. Uma coisa que me impressionou muito foi o testemunho de que quando a inundação chegou a Quintas foi como uma onda gigante que obliterou tudo! Simplesmente impressionante!


----------



## David sf (25 Nov 2017 às 13:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois, os terrenos já estavam muito saturados e não tinham capacidade de reter mais água. Uma coisa que me impressionou muito foi o testemunho de que quando a inundação chegou a Quintas foi como uma onda gigante que obliterou tudo! Simplesmente impressionante!



É o maior perigo destes eventos, a ruptura de diques existentes ou formados durante a cheia por detritos sólidos presos em estreitamentos (pontes, por exemplo).


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Nov 2017 às 14:51)

Cada vez mais vejo a possibilidade de chuva a partir de dia 3\4 de dezembro, esperemos que desta venha e seja para ficar!


----------



## jamestorm (25 Nov 2017 às 15:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Pois, os terrenos já estavam muito saturados e não tinham capacidade de reter mais água. Uma coisa que me impressionou muito foi o testemunho de que quando a inundação chegou a Quintas foi como uma onda gigante que obliterou tudo! Simplesmente impressionante!


Não sei se sabes, mas o Rio Grande da Pipa é um rio de torrente que atinge grandes caudais...ao que parece nessa noite a água, na várzea onde corre o rio, ao subir foi travada por um muro que fez efeito dique. A certa altura esse muro deve ter rebentado devido à pressão da enchente. Essa água (e muita lama) terá entrado de rompante na zona mais baixa de Quintas, por volta da 1h da manhã, quando as pessoas dormiam.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2017 às 17:32)

jamestorm disse:


> Não sei se sabes, mas o Rio Grande da Pipa é um rio de torrente que atinge grandes caudais...ao que parece nessa noite a água, na várzea onde corre o rio, ao subir foi travada por um muro que fez efeito dique. A certa altura esse muro deve ter rebentado devido à pressão da enchente. Essa água (e muita lama) terá entrado de rompante na zona mais baixa de Quintas, por volta da 1h da manhã, quando as pessoas dormiam.


Jesus! Nem consigo imaginar o drama que se viveu nessa noite! E o número de mortos foi muito superior. Mortos reconhecidos foram mais de 700 mas os desaparecidos nunca se souberam quantos foram. As pessoas iam para o Trancão e para a foz do Tejo ver os corpos passar...


----------



## Marco pires (25 Nov 2017 às 19:05)

Meteofan disse:


> Cada vez mais vejo a possibilidade de chuva a partir de dia 3\4 de dezembro, esperemos que desta venha e seja para ficar!


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Nov 2017 às 19:13)

Existe algum link de forma a poder ver o dito programa?
Falando em cheias, onde vivo  julgo que as cheias de 83 foram mais catastróficas que as de 67.
Embora esses 60 mm acumulados em 1 hora aqui ao lado (Monte Estoril), é um valor impressionante.


----------



## Orion (25 Nov 2017 às 19:36)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos?w=hoy&p=6593

 http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=coo&w=1&datos=img&f=pre_0024

Até agora _fail_ da AEMET. O IPMA tem que fazer como eles e escrever algo como isto nos avisos:



> Probabilidad 40%-70%



Fica toda a gente satisfeita.


----------



## Orion (25 Nov 2017 às 19:59)

Tanta chuva que em teoria deveria estar a ocorrer (16h-22h) mas não está.


----------



## jamestorm (25 Nov 2017 às 20:06)

E no continente ja começam a cortar chuva pra terça...


----------



## WMeteo (25 Nov 2017 às 20:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> Existe algum link de forma a poder ver o dito programa?
> Falando em cheias, onde vivo  julgo que as cheias de 83 foram mais catastróficas que as de 67.
> Embora esses 60 mm acumulados em 1 hora aqui ao lado (Monte Estoril), é um valor impressionante.



O programa, intitulado "O Tempo Que Faz",  está disponível no site da RTP Play - Programas "Mais recentes" - TV.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Nov 2017 às 08:23)

Bom dia ao Forum...

O Inverno instala-se em toda a Europa, vai nevar bastante esta semana e a neve será notícia... por cá vejo Dezembro a querer seguir as pisadas de Novembro... enfim... não sou eu que digo, é o GFS:






Cada vez menos precipitação e cada vez mais longe, há um ano atrás tanto quanto me lembro já padeciamos de AA, impressiona esta presistência.

Boa semana a todos.


----------



## AMFC (27 Nov 2017 às 09:27)

Previsões nada animadoras, alguma chuva no centro e sul até quarta e depois regressa o tempo seco. Assim estamos tramados.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Nov 2017 às 09:36)

AMFC disse:


> Previsões nada animadoras, alguma chuva no centro e sul até quarta e depois regressa o tempo seco. Assim estamos tramados.



Até agora e quando o assunto é AA, as tendências sazonais têm acertado... a ser verdade vamos ter mais um mês para esquecer...






Quem sabe o novo ano traga a tão desejada chuva, mas quando a previsão é chuva, a previsões estacionais não são tão certeiras como quando há previsão de AA.






Aguardemos!


----------



## hurricane (27 Nov 2017 às 09:53)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia ao Forum...
> 
> O Inverno instala-se em toda a Europa, vai nevar bastante esta semana e a neve será notícia... por cá vejo Dezembro a querer seguir as pisadas de Novembro... enfim... não sou eu que digo, é o GFS:
> 
> ...



Nao sei se sera noticia. Aqui para a Belgica estao a prever algo para Quinta, mas para variar, ate la devem cortar tudo. So acredito quando vir e quando a temperatura baixar mesmo.


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Nov 2017 às 10:02)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Até agora e quando o assunto é AA, as tendências sazonais têm acertado... a ser verdade vamos ter mais um mês para esquecer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Temperaturas essas ao menos deverão ser na média espero...


----------



## VimDePantufas (27 Nov 2017 às 10:02)

hurricane disse:


> Nao sei se sera noticia. Aqui para a Belgica estao a prever algo para Quinta, mas para variar, ate la devem cortar tudo. So acredito quando vir e quando a temperatura baixar mesmo.


A Bélgica não é local de nevões, muito embora esporádicamente poderá acontecer


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2017 às 10:51)

Deixem-me lá por isto aqui a ver se a malta " anima"


----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 10:52)




----------



## The Weatherman (27 Nov 2017 às 10:53)

Empate @Snifa , sorry


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2017 às 10:58)

Metade de Dezembro aos poucos vai estando perdido...Esta Terça parecia ser o dia em que mais iria chover aqui nesta zona e afinal vai ser outro barrete como os últimos... o mais certo é acabar o mes nem com 20mm


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Nov 2017 às 11:05)

Sem querer ofender os sportinguistas (é uma brincadeira vá lá pessoal nao se zanguem) a chuva parece que finalmente vem, vem com tudo, mas depois cai por terra e é sempre a adiar!
Ahah

Até dia 7 não chove, portanto 10 dias.
Depois logo se vê.
Fiz um vídeo em direto para a minha página há uns dias a arriscar dizer que não ia chover na primeira metade de dezembro, parece que ainda vou acertar, infelizmente.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Nov 2017 às 12:34)

miguel disse:


> Metade de Dezembro aos poucos vai estando perdido...Esta Terça parecia ser o dia em que mais iria chover aqui nesta zona e afinal vai ser outro barrete como os últimos... o mais certo é acabar o mes nem com 20mm



Desta vez não vou fazer profecias... parece que tenho jeito para a coisa e não quero. 

Veremos se pelo menos temos sincelo nos vales do interior norte.


----------



## jamestorm (27 Nov 2017 às 12:39)

Será que cai alguma coisa hoje ou amanhã em Lisboa? ...a Ver vamos..


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2017 às 12:45)

jamestorm disse:


> Será que cai alguma coisa hoje ou amanhã em Lisboa? ...a Ver vamos..



Amanha cai de certeza pelo menos uns 5 a 10mm, mas sortudos como são já nem digo nada..., hoje não chove nada de jeito pelo menos nao esta previsto!!


----------



## cova beira (27 Nov 2017 às 12:54)

Os modelos alteraram as suas previsões o anticiclone que está  mais norte que o normal ao invés de se unir com as altas pressoes na gronelandia como estava previsto parece agora querer unir-se com as do norte de Africa e fixando-se numa posição mais estável onde pode estar dias a fio.


----------



## hurricane (27 Nov 2017 às 13:06)

VimDePantufas disse:


> A Bélgica não é local de nevões, muito embora esporádicamente poderá acontecer


 É verdade. Infelizmente Bruxelas esta sempre no limite É muito frequente estar a chover com 2C.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Nov 2017 às 13:20)

Tenho uma colega felicissima... vai para Estugarda e vai apanhar neve no próxim fim-de-semana.


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Nov 2017 às 13:26)

hurricane disse:


> É verdade. Infelizmente Bruxelas esta sempre no limite É muito frequente estar a chover com 2C.



Ena, isso é desespero, ainda por cima o relevo daí não permite subir muitos metros 
________________________________________________________

Estou a gostar das previsões em termos de frio, falta é a chuva


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Nov 2017 às 13:53)

E por falar em neve... foto de uma tia minha na Suiça á uns dias, em ollon:


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2017 às 16:50)

Devaneio. É o que se chamaria a esta previsão se fosse feita por qualquer outro modelo que não o ECMWF. É ainda pior porque isto refere-se ao próximo fds.

3 ciclone tropicais simultâneos no Índico quando a temporada começou há menos de 1 mês?


----------



## Orion (27 Nov 2017 às 22:40)

Para os nostálgicos  http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/arc...nth=11&hour=12&map=0&mode=1&type=ncep&region=


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Nov 2017 às 23:08)

Não estava a conseguir encontrar o tópico das saídas de sonho por isso aqui vai


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Nov 2017 às 00:23)

Pessoal, vamos lá esclarecer uma coisa. 
Quando estamos a referir-nos ao tempo passado, usa-se "há" e não "à".
Exemplos:
"*Há* pouco nevou à cota 0"
"*Há* 5 meses atrás comi antílope assado com feijão."
"*Há* 10 anos que não vemos céu limpo."


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2017 às 00:32)




----------



## Snifa (28 Nov 2017 às 09:07)

Rais parta o AA da Gronelândia, ele bloqueia tudo, que vá para a terra dele..


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Nov 2017 às 09:13)

Beja em aviso amarelo?? 
a chuva está a passar toda a norte do distrito de Beja... nem com depressões vindas de sul nos safamos..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2017 às 09:24)

A verdade é que o A esteja onde estiver acaba sempre por nos afectar... pode estar a Leste, Oeste, Norte, Sul, no raio que o parta...

Estou a ver a 1ª quinzena de Dezembro a ir pró brejo... o costume portanto, 1º mês de inverno climatológico a ser ameaçado pelo AA, isto está lindo aqui pela AAland!


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Nov 2017 às 09:33)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Beja em aviso amarelo??
> a chuva está a passar toda a norte do distrito de Beja... nem com depressões vindas de sul nos safamos..


É aquilo que digo, não pode haver um evento de chuva, sem um único aviso.
Desta vez não vou fazer profecias se justifica ou não, da última vez fui quase massacrado e afinal até tinha razão.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2017 às 09:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> É aquilo que digo, não pode haver um evento de chuva, sem um único aviso.
> Desta vez não vou fazer profecias se justifica ou não, da última vez fui quase massacrado e afinal até tinha razão.



No Atlantico estão umas células jeitosas, oxalá entrem pelo Alentejo e reguem bem, fico feliz se assim for, apesar da seca ser gravosa em todo o país, lá é onde mais necessitam.


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Nov 2017 às 09:36)

Snifa disse:


> Rais parta o AA da Gronelândia, ele bloqueia tudo, que vá para a terra dele..



Já o nosso é mauzinho imaginem esse, até as depressões cavadas se matam só de o ver  Agora já não temos 1 AA temos dois, digno da AAland


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2017 às 10:36)

Na Imagem de satélite vem lá um bicho valente... vai haver agravamento para a tarde.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Nov 2017 às 10:39)

Flaviense21 disse:


> No Atlantico estão umas células jeitosas, oxalá entrem pelo Alentejo e reguem bem, fico feliz se assim for, apesar da seca ser gravosa em todo o país, lá é onde mais necessitam.


Pode ser que sim, a partir da tarde é onde se prevê mais precipitação.


----------



## Mamede (28 Nov 2017 às 10:40)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pessoal, vamos lá esclarecer uma coisa.
> Quando estamos a referir-nos ao tempo passado, usa-se "há" e não "à".
> Exemplos:
> "*Há* pouco nevou à cota 0"
> ...


----------



## Mamede (28 Nov 2017 às 10:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pessoal, vamos lá esclarecer uma coisa.
> Quando estamos a referir-nos ao tempo passado, usa-se "há" e não "à".
> Exemplos:
> "*Há* pouco nevou à cota 0"
> ...


Ainda bem que há alguém que como eu lhe faz impressão os erros de português!
Lembro que o ha também é sempre usado quando tem o significado de haver
"Há muita gente que não sabe escrever"
"Há dias em que não me apetece fazer nada"


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Nov 2017 às 11:01)

Mamede disse:


> Ainda bem que há alguém que como eu lhe faz impressão os erros de português!
> Lembro que o ha também é sempre usado quando tem o significado de haver
> "Há muita gente que não sabe escrever"
> "Há dias em que não me apetece fazer nada"


Sim, os erros que vejo por aqui são, maioritariamente, em relação ao tempo passado. 
Não estou aqui para julgar ninguém. Também fazia muita confusão antigamente, mas agora aprendi.


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 11:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> Sim, os erros que vejo por aqui são, maioritariamente, em relação ao tempo passado.
> Não estou aqui para julgar ninguém. Também fazia muita confusão antigamente, mas agora aprendi.


Estamos sempre a tempo de aprender .... 
Devemos ser curiosos e aprendizes !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (28 Nov 2017 às 12:45)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Beja em aviso amarelo??
> a chuva está a passar toda a norte do distrito de Beja... nem com depressões vindas de sul nos safamos..





Davidmpb disse:


> É aquilo que digo, não pode haver um evento de chuva, sem um único aviso.
> Desta vez não vou fazer profecias se justifica ou não, da última vez fui quase massacrado e afinal até tinha razão.



Se isto não justifica um aviso amarelo......







Criticar é fácil, já fazer igual ou melhor é outra história.
De vez em quando fica bem dar a mão à palmatória.


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2017 às 12:49)

dahon disse:


> Se isto não justifica um aviso amarelo......
> 
> Criticar é fácil, já fazer igual ou melhor é outra história.
> De vez em quando fica bem dar a mão à palmatória.



Já da outra vez ficava e ninguém o fez... Até por 1/3 do ordenado faziam melhor que o IPMA diziam...


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Nov 2017 às 13:08)

MSantos disse:


> Já da outra vez ficava e ninguém o fez... Até por 1/3 do ordenado faziam melhor que o IPMA diziam...


Isso foi uma boca para mim?
Sinceramente ja disse a minha opinião, 10mm numa hora não é nada.
E se calhar nem isso vai chover. 
E sim, acho exagerado, porque cada vez que chova tem de meter aviso amarelo porque é MUITO comum chover 10mm numa hora.


----------



## rozzo (28 Nov 2017 às 13:24)

Outra vez arroz? 

Mas voltando a essa discussão, não se está a relevar demasiado o significado de um Aviso Amarelo???

Pelo tipo de críticas e de exigência, parece que para ser Aviso Amarelo tem que ser uma situação muito grave ou perigosa... Para isso existe o Laranja e Vermelho... Correcto?
Para mim, entendo o Aviso Amarelo como uma "chamada de atenção" para uma situação que não sendo gravosa, pode levantar um ou outro problema, pelo menos localmente.
Portanto, pelo menos nesse meu entendimento, são muitas as situações que merecem Aviso Amarelo, e não vejo qualquer mal em ser utilizado com frequência.

Nos casos dos Laranja e Vermelho, para situações mais gravosas, aí sim era um erro crasso torná-los "banais", coisa que não me parece que aconteça.
E vamos lá ver... Acho que são bastante raros os Avisos Vermelhos lançados pelo IPMA...


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2017 às 13:25)

Ainda bem, que o Novembro vai ser seco, assim terei um Dezembro chuvoso. É, melhor esperar, ainda cai uma célula aqui em cima de Olhão, quando os modelos não vêem nada e ainda mete o Novembro chuvoso.  

Depende, aonde cair os 10 mm numa hora, se for em Lisboa justificasse, nas cidades algarvias idem, em Braga idem.  Mas, o aviso amarelo, não quer só dizer que caia 10 a 20 mm numa hora, como também pode chover entre 30 a 40 mm em 6 horas. 

Se não cair 10 mm no meu quintal, o aviso não justificasse.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Nov 2017 às 13:36)

dahon disse:


> Se isto não justifica um aviso amarelo......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vêem mal em tudo... leu bem o meu post? se calhar não, para me estar a citar.
E se estivesse a fazer uma crítica? estamos no tempo do Salazar e da ditadura?
As críticas devem ser encaradas como uma forma de se melhorar, apenas foi com esse intuito.


----------



## dahon (28 Nov 2017 às 13:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> Vêem mal em tudo... leu bem o meu post? se calhar não, para me estar a citar.
> E se estivesse a fazer uma crítica? estamos no tempo do Salazar e da ditadura?
> As críticas devem ser encaradas como uma forma de se melhorar, apenas foi com esse intuito.



Reductio ad Hitlerum(Neste caso é Salazar). 
O que eu fiz foi uma critica.


----------



## rozzo (28 Nov 2017 às 14:12)

O bonito mergulho polar:







Interessante como está a "espalmar" a frente, vendo as imagens de satélite.
O choque das massas de ar claramente a formar uma nova linha de convecção a Oeste do continente.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2017 às 14:19)

Este tópico está deveras instrutivo.

Vou inscrever os meus petizes aqui. Já falei com as professoras. Não ficaram lá muito contentes, mas concordam que hoje em dia também "aprendem" muito nas redes sociais. E também dizem que *choram muito* ao lerem posts de ex-alunos...

---
Passando ao que interessa.
É um regalo olhar para as imagens de satélite ao largo da região abaixo de Peniche. Venha de lá essa carga de água que tanto é necessária.
O (des)governo é que devia estar mais atento e utilizar a força motriz dos aviões e helicópteros da FA, para levar aquelas bandas nebulosas mais promissoras para onde a água é mais necessária. _Penso eu de que..._

Nota interessante também para a temperatura que se faz sentir no norte transmontano. Às 13h *Montalegre* seguia com *10,7ºC* e *Chaves*, relativamente perto, seguia com *-0,5ºC*. A FÍSICA diz-nos que o calor se perde na presença do frio. Será verdade? Fica a dúvida...


----------



## rozzo (28 Nov 2017 às 14:31)

Quem sabe uma nevezita no final da semana ali para as serras junto à fronteira no extremo Norte...

Mas o mais normal será a precipitação ficar toda retida nas serras espanholas, tendo em conta o fluxo de Norte.
Será a primeira ocasião para bons registos fotográficos à distância que os membros ali da zona de Bragança costumam proporcionar.


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2017 às 14:56)

Meteofan disse:


> Isso foi uma boca para mim?
> Sinceramente ja disse a minha opinião, 10mm numa hora não é nada.
> E se calhar nem isso vai chover.
> E sim, acho exagerado, porque cada vez que chova tem de meter aviso amarelo porque é MUITO comum chover 10mm numa hora.



Não leves isto como um ataque pessoal até porque não o é! 

Não era para ti em particular, mas todos aquelas que fazem critica fácil muitas vezes sem se procurarem fundamentar, nem compreender porque o IPMA faz como faz. Eles por vezes erram e muito, mas tanto desta vez como no ultimo evento penso que estiveram bem e lançaram os avisos por precaução. Eles estão numa posição difícil, se lançam e não acontece nada são alarmistas, se não lançam e acontece são negligentes irresponsáveis....Eu acho que mais vale avisos por excesso do que por defeito.

Bem, mas vamos parar com o off-topic para o rozzo não se chatear com razão!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2017 às 15:00)

Diz-me a experìência que só mesmo ao longe é que poderão ver alguma coisa. Mesmo na Sanábria a cair algo será residual e nas vertentes norte.
Onde poderá nevar algo será nos Ancares, só mesmo na zona de fronteira de A Mesquita é visível essa região.


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2017 às 15:15)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Diz-me a experìência que só mesmo ao longe é que poderão ver alguma coisa. Mesmo na Sanábria a cair algo será residual e nas vertentes norte.
> Onde poderá nevar algo será nos Ancares, só mesmo na zona de fronteira de A Mesquita é visível essa região.



Quando vivia em Bragança neste tipo de situações às vezes havia uns flocos dispersos que chegavam à cidade, puxados pelo vento Norte. Com aquele céu branco baço... Que tanto prometia, mas quase nada trazia! 

Mas sim, a maioria das vezes a precipitação fica-se pelas montanhas a Norte.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2017 às 15:21)

MSantos disse:


> Quando vivia em Bragança neste tipo de situações às vezes havia uns flocos dispersos que chegavam à cidade, puxados pelo vento Norte. Com aquele céu branco baço... Que tanto prometia, mas quase nada trazia!
> 
> Mas sim, a maioria das vezes a precipitação fica-se pelas montanhas a Norte.



É verdade... o máximo que acontece nestas situações é mesmo isso, aumento temporario de nuvens durante a tarde que dissipam ao final do dia, é comum vermos as núvens a deixar precipitação a norte, mas não passa daí.


----------



## Marco pires (28 Nov 2017 às 15:21)

Belo dia hoje por Lisboa, está a cair desde cerca das 13:30 com um período algo intenso pelo meio.
Alguém sabe onde ver as médias mensais de pluviosidade e os acumulados de cada mês?
É que devo terminar o mês se não dentro da média, pelo menos muito próximo dela.
Assim que novembro seco não foi na zona de Lisboa e as previsões mais fatalistas não se confirmaram, e ainda bem


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Nov 2017 às 15:29)

Marco pires disse:


> Belo dia hoje por Lisboa, está a cair desde cerca das 13:30 com um período algo intenso pelo meio.
> Alguém sabe onde ver as médias mensais de pluviosidade e os acumulados de cada mês?
> É que devo terminar o mês se não dentro da média, pelo menos muito próximo dela.
> Assim que novembro seco não foi na zona de Lisboa e as previsões mais fatalistas não se confirmaram, e ainda bem


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1971-2000/012/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Nov 2017 às 15:29)

Marco pires disse:


> Belo dia hoje por Lisboa, está a cair desde cerca das 13:30 com um período algo intenso pelo meio.
> Alguém sabe onde ver as médias mensais de pluviosidade e os acumulados de cada mês?
> É que devo terminar o mês se não dentro da média, pelo menos muito próximo dela.
> Assim que novembro seco não foi na zona de Lisboa e as previsões mais fatalistas não se confirmaram, e ainda bem



A média para Novembro são 127mm, trata-se do mês mais chuvoso em Lisboa.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/012/


----------



## joselamego (28 Nov 2017 às 15:56)

Diferenças enormes hoje entre o Norte e o Sul 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (28 Nov 2017 às 17:03)

Muito obrigado aos dois


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Nov 2017 às 19:19)

1040hPa outra vez? Fónix!
Já chega!


----------



## cookie (28 Nov 2017 às 19:33)

rozzo disse:


> Quem sabe uma nevezita no final da semana ali para as serras junto à fronteira no extremo Norte...
> 
> Mas o mais normal será a precipitação ficar toda retida nas serras espanholas, tendo em conta o fluxo de Norte.
> Será a primeira ocasião para bons registos fotográficos à distância que os membros ali da zona de Bragança costumam proporcionar.


Será que vai cair alguma coisa na Portela do homem? 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2017 às 19:39)

Meteofan disse:


> 1040hPa outra vez? Fónix!
> Já chega!



Isso é o padrão que tem ocorrido até agora


----------



## Orion (28 Nov 2017 às 19:47)

Outono chuvoso mas o mais relevante fica sempre no mar.

Dilúvios, trovoadas e furacões.

Sorte ou azar? São opiniões e não vale ser seletivo porque a realidade não funciona assim 

O ECM:






+-4 polegadas = >100 mms.


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Nov 2017 às 21:11)

Alguém sabe o que se passa com o ecm ? o ensemble  das 12z ainda não saiu.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (28 Nov 2017 às 21:14)

António josé Sales disse:


> Alguém sabe o que se passa com o ecm ? o ensemble  das 12z ainda não saiu.



Deve estar atrasada , deve vir daqui pouco , vamos esperar para ver.


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Nov 2017 às 21:18)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Deve estar atrasada , deve vir daqui pouco , vamos esperar para ver.



obrigado!


----------



## Marco pires (28 Nov 2017 às 21:46)

aqui pela zona de lisboa e margem sul tem sido um dia inteiro de chuva, e neste momento está a cair mesmo bem.
gostava de ver quais as acumulações desde o incio do mês.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2017 às 22:37)

Como funciona o seguimento livre, em relação à chuva:

1- O pessoal lê a cartilha, o modelo não prevê grande chuva logo não vai chover grande coisa.

2 - O pessoal lê a cartilha, perante os modelos, os avisos do IPMA não fazem nenhum sentido, só vai cair 3 pingas que está no modelo.

3- O pessoal lê a cartilha e os modelos não têm nada de especial, mas cai uma chuvada e apanham uma molha valente.

4- O pessoal fica surpreendido e rasgam a cartilha e mudam para um novo livro da cartilha, que o anterior  estava enganado. 



Amanhã, começa o novo livro da cartilha. 

Agora, vou fugir que vou levar porrada.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2017 às 23:36)

Dúvidas sobre os avisos do IPMA?



Meteofan disse:


> Sinceramente ja disse a minha opinião, 10mm numa hora não é nada.
> *E se calhar nem isso vai chover.* E sim, acho exagerado, porque cada vez que chova tem de meter aviso amarelo porque é MUITO comum chover 10mm numa hora.





RedeMeteo disse:


> Beja em aviso amarelo??
> a chuva está a passar toda a norte do distrito de Beja... nem com depressões vindas de sul nos safamos..





Davidmpb disse:


> É aquilo que digo, não pode haver um evento de chuva, sem um único aviso.



Previsão descritiva do IPMA para o sul: Períodos de chuva fraca ou aguaceiros fracos, aumentando de
intensidade e frequência a partir da tarde, podendo ser fortes e acompanhados de trovoada na região Sul.

Olhando para a carta sinóptica de superfície constatamos a presença de uma linha de instabilidade sobre a região sul, ou seja, a configuração sinóptica garante precipitação continua ao longo de várias horas...






Mapa com as descargas eléctricas atmosféricas
*






Isto não é nenhuma crítica mas sim aprendizagem...* Acho que o IPMA não esteve mal com os avisos, tendo em conta que o aviso amarelo se refere a uma situação de risco para determinadas atividades dependentes da situação meteorológica.

Consequências...

*Chuva intensa provocou 21 inundações no distrito de Beja*
28 | 11 | 2017   23.25H
A chuva forte que caiu hoje à noite no distrito de Beja provocou 21 inundações em vários concelhos, tendo a mais grave ocorrido numa escola em Ferreira do Alentejo, disse fonte dos bombeiros.
Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Beja indicou à agência Lusa que a Escola E/B, 2/3 José Gomes Ferreira, em Ferreira do Alentejo, sofreu danos em salas, corredores e no quadro elétrico, devido à inundação, e vai encerrar na quarta-feira, "por precaução e segurança".
Segundo a mesma fonte, os concelhos de Beja e de Ferreira do Alentejo foram os mais afetados com as inundações registadas até cerca das 23:00, em habitações, vias públicas e estradas.

Destak/Lusa | destak@destak.pt

Concluindo, acho que houve uma precipitação nas criticas ao IPMA pela emissão do aviso amarelo, tendo em conta o que ocorreu... Mas afinal quem é que não se engana nas suas análises? Estamos cá para todos aprendermos.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Nov 2017 às 23:46)

Gerofil disse:


> Dúvidas sobre os alertas do IPMA?


Não, não tenho quaisquer dúvidas obrigado.
E sinceramente, já me começo a fartar destas conversas.
Para bom entendedor, meia palavra basta.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Nov 2017 às 08:10)

Estou um bocado saturado de ouvir bocas.
Vou—me embora.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2017 às 09:04)

Ehhh, calma pessoal.
Estamos aqui para partilharmos experiências, para aprendermos também.

Já sabemos de antemão que o IPMA nem sempre corresponde aos nossos anseios. Tomara eles não falharem, tomara eles terem os meios técnicos e humanos ao seu dispor para terem um serviço de excelência.
Penso que mesmo a motivação ao longo dos anos foi-se um pouco abaixo por parte dos seus profissionais - razões serão várias. Salariais, falta de reconhecimento, ostracização por parte dos vários governos? Talvez...

Nós aqui tentamos cobrir um pouco as falhas do IPMA, com as nossas observações e com os dados das nossas estações. E mesmo os profissionais do IPMA reconhecem o nosso esforço...

Saudações.


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2017 às 10:00)

Davidmpb disse:


> Estou um bocado saturado de ouvir bocas.
> Vou—me embora.



Vais te embora? Mas porque motivo?  Porque te provaram que estavas enganado? Ninguém pode contrariar o que publicas?

Enganar todos nos enganamos, estamos aqui para aprender. 
Acho é que devemos ter maior abertura para lidar com opiniões contrárias às nossas, caso contrário não faz sentido postar num forum público. 

Vá David, tem calma não abandones o MeteoPT!


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Nov 2017 às 10:22)

Davidmpb disse:


> Estou um bocado saturado de ouvir bocas.
> Vou—me embora.



Calma David não precisas do fazer, se calhar estás a levar demasiado a sério alguns comentários, aqui todos estamos para aprender e partilhar a nossa paixão, e é natural haver opiniões divergentes mas temos de viver com isso


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2017 às 10:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> Estou um bocado saturado de ouvir bocas.
> Vou—me embora.


David não abandones! 
precisamos de ti, e ainda por cima dás dados do sul ...já somos poucos ...
Abraço 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Nov 2017 às 10:43)

Davidmpb disse:


> Estou um bocado saturado de ouvir bocas.
> Vou—me embora.


Não vás! Eu compreendo-te, até porque tmb sou um critico do IPMA (Podem dizer o que quiserem a vontade, vou continuar a criticar)


----------



## martinus (29 Nov 2017 às 11:04)

Aristocrata disse:


> Penso que mesmo a motivação ao longo dos anos foi-se um pouco abaixo por parte dos seus profissionais - razões serão várias. Salariais, falta de reconhecimento, ostracização por parte dos vários governos? Talvez...



Espero que a desmotivação não seja porque os canais de televisão ditos populares substituíram o popular Athímio de Azevedo pelas "meninas da meteorologia" típicas dos canais amaricanos.

P.S. Pode ser que as "meninas da meteorologia" até já tenham passado à história, eu é que já não vejo T.V. há imenso tempo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2017 às 12:33)

O GFS é 8 e 80 na mesma saída. 

Saída operacional é 8, saída de controle é 80


----------



## comentador (29 Nov 2017 às 13:35)

Boa tarde!

E pronto! Apesar deste episódio de chuva que afectou o centro e com mais intensidade algumas zonas do Sul, parece que voltamos aos dias de sol e geada à noite, até 15 de Dezembro os modelos apontam isso! Para quando o próximo evento de chuva? Este ano andamos com 1 ou 2 eventos por mês, continuamos na seca e cada vez mais grave.


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2017 às 13:43)

Esta chuva foi preciosa apenas para os solos, mas de nada adiantou se ficar agora 10 ou 15 dias sem chover a serio.


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2017 às 14:57)

comentador disse:


> parece que voltamos aos dias de sol e geada à noite, até 15 de Dezembro os modelos apontam isso!



Até essa data, é impossível neste momento prever com exactidão se vamos ter tempo seco ou chuvoso. Para já, a única certeza é que nos próximos dias vamos ter uma descida acentuada das mínimas em todo o País.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2017 às 15:25)

criz0r disse:


> Até essa data, é impossível neste momento prever com exactidão se vamos ter tempo seco ou chuvoso. Para já, a única certeza é que nos próximos dias vamos ter uma descida acentuada das mínimas em todo o País.


Com o anticiclone que os modelos andam a prever de 1035/1040hpa acho que não há hipóteses de tempo chuvoso pelo menos na 1ª quinzena.  A chuva prevista para o inicio do mês já foi pelo cano à muito e até ontem estava no dia 7 mas neste momento já não está em dia nenhum. Isto de andar com 1 ou 2 eventos em cada mês e que duram apenas 2 ou 3 dias de nada servem, apenas fazem com que a seca não se agrave para situações mais criticas rapidamente. O Rio Caia aqui em Arronches corre ligeiramente mas não tem força suficiente para chegar à barragem, ainda à 2 dias mostraram na TVI imagens do seu leito sequíssimo. 
Dezembro, tem-se estado a tornar num mês bastante seco mas na média é um dos mais chuvosos. Já não coloco esperanças em nenhum mês, já se perderam 3 e pelo menos a 1ª quinzena de dezembro também já deve ir pelo mesmo caminho, só se os modelos mudarem radicalmente mas quando se fala de anticiclone, é sempre certo.


----------



## rozzo (29 Nov 2017 às 16:06)

Se os modelos falham na previsão de chuva no médio prazo... Também falham na previsão de sol garantido...

Sim, é verdade que dificilmente vão falhar e mudar para previsão de tempo chuvoso generalizado com corredor atlântico aberto, quando de momento estão a prever AA poderoso.
Sim isso é um facto, com este padrão previsto o mais expectável é a manutenção da estabilidade.

Mas.....

Situações como de ontem (e na verdade como a maior parte dos episódios curtos de chuva que temos tido) têm resultado de pequenas depressões isoladas a SW, de cut-off's.
E agora não tenho tempo para isso, mas presumo que tal como alguns "não-eventos" foram tirados dos modelos a poucos dias de distância, alguns destes episódios que ocorreram também não eram esperados e foram apenas colocados a poucos dias de distância. Penso que nenhum modelo há uma semana atrás previa propriamente bem a situação de ontem, e se dava o "evento" por terminado logo no f-d-s... Posso estar errado, mas...

E repara... Este tipo de eventos (de mais pequena escala espacial) é um padrão que os modelos frequentemente não conseguem ver no médio prazo. São eventos muito voláteis que tanto podem não dar nada, como de repente em 2/3 dias aparecer nos modelos e acabar por dar algum episódio de chuva significativo, mesmo que não seja generalizado!

E olha que este tipo de imprevisibilidade é muito mais relevante para a metade sul do país que para a metade norte... A metade norte depende muito mais de fluxos "bem comportados" atlânticos, esses sim praticamente impossíveis olhando para as actuais previsões. Já os regimes mais torrenciais e de menor duração temporal, característicos do sul do país, tendem a estar muito correlacionados com a ocorrência de bloqueios. Claro que são favorecidos com bloqueios mais a Norte, este situado tão perto da península não é nada favorável como sabemos, mas deixa sempre margem para algumas cut-off's a "pairar" a SW de nós.

Portanto, apesar de pouco provável, eu não dizia "não há hipótese nenhuma" de tempo chuvoso na 1ª quinzena. Com o bloqueio, não é de espantar pelo meio do marasmo voltar a aparecer alguma cut-off e poder haver alguma coisa interessante. Pode ser que sim, ou pode ser que não. Com mais probabilidade do não naturalmente, pelo menos para eventos mais "democráticos".


----------



## tone (29 Nov 2017 às 16:14)

Portanto isto agora é tempo frio e seco nos próximos 8 a 10 dias, quase garantidamente?

Digo 8 a 10 porque será já o limite dos limites para vislumbrar qualquer tendência (mesmo que ténue) em sentido contrário com o mínimo de credibilidade.


----------



## AMFC (29 Nov 2017 às 16:51)

A verdade e que o panorama dificilmente podia ser pior com o Pais em Seca extrema este regime de chuva por 2 dias seguidos por um sem numero de dias secos nao nos pode deixar otimistas quando 2 bons meses ja foram e dezembro entra no mesmo regime


----------



## criz0r (29 Nov 2017 às 17:26)

@joralentejano é bem verdade, que existe uma convergência dos principais modelos para o estabelecimento de mais um campo anticiclónico brutal aqui mesmo ao lado.
No entanto, tal como o @rozzo referiu e bem, nunca se sabe até que ponto é que não surge uma ou outra cut-off e também é verdade que neste aspecto quem acaba por beneficiar mais com isto somos nós aqui mais a Sul do País. A experiência, diz-me que não devemos subestimar os modelos de médio prazo só porque vemos estabilidade até a uma distância temporal de praticamente 20 dias. 

Sei que a seca vai persistir e que muitas regiões ainda vão ficar pior, mas isso é algo que infelizmente está fora do nosso alcance. Todos nós já estamos e ainda iremos sofrer com esta situação mas este padrão terá que mudar um dia.


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Nov 2017 às 17:41)

Eu não queria criticar o trabalho de ninguém, mas o optimismo da página Bestweather é incrivel, para eles o tempo vai sempre mudar!


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2017 às 18:03)

Meteofan disse:


> Eu não queria criticar o trabalho de ninguém, mas o optimismo da página Bestweather é incrivel, para eles o tempo vai sempre mudar!



O promotor da página embora ausente é membro do MeteoPT e é um optimista por excelência!


----------



## Orion (29 Nov 2017 às 18:03)

Meteofan disse:


> Eu não queria criticar o trabalho de ninguém, mas o optimismo da página Bestweather é incrivel, para eles o tempo vai sempre mudar!








Se calhar é porque um dos modelos indica isso de forma persistente.


----------



## Snifa (29 Nov 2017 às 18:08)

Orion disse:


> Se calhar é porque um dos modelos indica isso de forma persistente.



E o ensemble do GFS não está nada mau acima das 240 horas:


----------



## joselamego (29 Nov 2017 às 18:22)

Se calhar o Bestweather já viu algo que nos ainda não vimos: imao 
O accuweather dá um janeiro chuvoso ... vale o que vale!! 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Nov 2017 às 18:30)

Orion disse:


> Se calhar é porque um dos modelos indica isso de forma persistente.



Sim, o problema é que nao tem acertado nada.


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 19:29)

Surreal


----------



## Orion (29 Nov 2017 às 20:42)

> The Iberian Peninsula will continue to endure drought conditions; however, relief will arrive for Italy and the Balkans following a hot and dry September.
> 
> Infrequent rainfall during the autumn will continue drought conditions across Portugal and Spain.



https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...ase-drought-in-italy-and-the-balkans/70002458

Em retrospetiva, o AccuWeather esteve irrepreensível. Não é chuva na primeira metade de Dez que vai estragar a fiabilidade da previsão.

Quanto ao inverno, e enfatizo o texto em prol da imagem,...



> While northern Europe will endure a wet winter, infrequent rainfall is predicted from southern and eastern Spain through much of Italy and the Balkan Peninsula.





> The most likely area to get beneficial rain will be across northern and western Spain as well as Portugal, as Atlantic storms bring occasional rainfall throughout the winter.
> 
> This rainfall will help ease drought conditions across the region and also lower the wildfire threat following numerous deadly outbreaks during the summer and autumn.
> 
> If the storm track is able to extend southward for a period during the heart of the winter, this beneficial rainfall could expand across the rest of Spain.



https://www.accuweather.com/en/weat...ught-wildfires-in-spain-and-portugal/70003011

... não se deve assumir que vão acertar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2017 às 21:22)

Segundo, o (vidente) presidente da CM Vimioso, para o ano, vai chover menos

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/vimioso-aperta-fiscalizacao-ao-desperdicio-de-agua_v1043403



Ainda vou ver, muita gente afogada em água.


----------



## Marco pires (29 Nov 2017 às 21:34)

retrospectiva do mês de novembro, seco, meio seco, humido?


----------



## The Weatherman (29 Nov 2017 às 22:06)

Marco pires disse:


> retrospectiva do mês de novembro, seco, meio seco, humido?


Seco, talvez?


----------



## kikofra (29 Nov 2017 às 22:41)

Marco pires disse:


> retrospectiva do mês de novembro, seco, meio seco, humido?


Eu cá prefiro bruto, mas acho que meio-seco não é doce demais 

Agora mais a sério, choveram poucos dias, mas nesses dias choveu com intensidade


----------



## Marco pires (29 Nov 2017 às 23:30)

bruto parece autentico vinho, melhor meio doce
eu tendo a dizer que foi seco na generalidade, mas com acumulados interessantes em algumas zonas, não tão seco como inicialmente previsto.
melhor que outubro sem duvida.


----------



## Orion (29 Nov 2017 às 23:34)

Para desanuviar o ambiente


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2017 às 23:50)

Marco pires disse:


> retrospectiva do mês de novembro, seco, meio seco, humido?



Novembro?
Hummmm...Fazendo as contas por alto. 50 mm de precipitação.
Menos de 25% de chuva por cá em relação ao normal.

Pouco? Claro que é! Mas ainda bem a tempo de recuperar no que resta de outono e no inverno.


----------



## 1337 (30 Nov 2017 às 12:01)

Quem diria, a estação de Monção, Valinha voltou. Quase que me esqueci desta estação de tanto foi o tempo desaparecida.


----------



## miguel (30 Nov 2017 às 12:11)

Marco pires disse:


> retrospectiva do mês de novembro, seco, meio seco, humido?



Extremamente seco, 37,8mm por aqui muito longe da média.. diria mesmo que está no top10 dos mais secos do século.. Dezembro vai no mesmo caminho apesar de nao ter começado mas metade já foi a vida...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2017 às 12:38)

Quando dizem que Portugal vai ficar com um clima da Argélia ou de Marrocos, querem passar a imagem que é tudo deserto, não chove por lá e tretas.

Até as 240 horas, a precipitação desde da costa marroquina até à Tunísia, quem dera a nós termos o clima do Norte de África.


----------



## criz0r (30 Nov 2017 às 12:44)

@algarvio1980  já não se fazem mais Desertos como antigamente..


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2017 às 12:52)

criz0r disse:


> @algarvio1980  já não se fazem mais Desertos como antigamente..



Como Portugal é um país de muitas rotundas,  São Pedro como conduz um veículo pesado contorna a rotunda sempre por fora.


----------



## jamestorm (30 Nov 2017 às 16:29)

Norte de África esta a ter um outono anormalmente chuvoso...acho que ja colocaram alguma coisa sobre isso aqui..


----------



## Devas (30 Nov 2017 às 22:32)

Marco pires disse:


> retrospectiva do mês de novembro, seco, meio seco, humido?



NOVEMBRO E OUTONO 2017 - MUITO SECO E QUENTE -  https://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/notici.../noticias/textos/rel-clima-novembro-2017.html

"O mês de novembro de 2017 em Portugal Continental foi muito seco e quente"
"Foi o 2º outono mais seco desde 1931 (depois de 1971) e o 5º mais quente desde 2000." "O défice de precipitação agravou-se nos últimos meses sendo novembro o 8º mês consecutivo com valores de precipitação inferiores ao normal. *Este período, abril a novembro, é o mais seco desde 1931* (precipitação cerca de 30% do normal)."


----------



## Orion (30 Nov 2017 às 23:46)

Baseando-me no boletim acima referido e no período 22/9  28/11.

1960 (o mais chuvoso)






1993 (o mais fresco e muito chuvoso)






1971 (o mais seco)






1997 (chuvoso e o mais quente)


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2017 às 13:23)

Dizer que o Outono de 2017 foi o 2º mais seco, tem sempre alguma falha e no Algarve, não foi nem o 2º Outono mais seco e nem o período entre Abril e Novembro foi o mais seco desde 1931.

Olhão:
Abril a Novembro 2017: 82 mm
Abril a Novembro 2009: 54 mm

Outono 2017: 52 mm
Outono 2009: 21 mm

Foi seco, mas podia ser pior. 

Dados são dados e podemos sempre analisar e contrariar o pessimismo, até mesmo do próprio IPMA. 

No Algarve, podemos ter um ano de seca e chover bem no Norte e ninguém reparar nisso, nem mesmo o próprio IPMA, já que fazem no global e isso foi no geral, não quer dizer que na realidade este tenha sido o 2º Outono mais seco a seguir a 1971, se for ver mais ao pormenor os dados do Algarve ainda devo encontrar anos bem mais secos do que 2017, próximos de 2009. 

Nota: Olhão é quase o local aonde chove menos no Algarve, por isso, no resto, os dados ainda são melhores.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Dez 2017 às 16:15)

Mês para esquecer... Mas pelo menos por Lisboa choveu mais do que estava francamente à espera.
Não vou fazer mais profecias porque parece que tenho talento e não quero.
Nevada histórica em muitas regiões espanholas, Logrono com a maior nevada dos últimos anos, neva ao nível do mar no norte e na Catalunha, também no norte de Itália.
Aqui no nosso canto... Sol e moscas... O costume e o AA aí está... Poderoso, em AA somos campeões.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Dez 2017 às 16:54)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Mês para esquecer... Mas pelo menos por Lisboa choveu mais do que estava francamente à espera.
> Não vou fazer mais profecias porque parece que tenho talento e não quero.
> Nevada histórica em muitas regiões espanholas, Logrono com a maior nevada dos últimos anos, neva ao nível do mar no norte e na Catalunha, também no norte de Itália.
> Aqui no nosso canto... Sol e moscas... O costume e o AA aí está... Poderoso, em AA somos campeões.



Neva a cota 0 no noroeste italiano segundo um amigo, só não neva em Génova


----------



## joralentejano (1 Dez 2017 às 17:12)

Com um monstro destes a bloquear totalmente o Antlântico, a 1ª quinzena do mês está arrumada no que diz respeito àquilo que mais precisamos, que é a chuva:






As previsões do GFS vão até dia 17 e até lá não há nada de jeito, nem devaneios. A única coisa que podemos ter é frio e alguma chuva fraca lá para dia 7 e 8 podendo haver até alguma neve, coisa que nesta temporada ainda nem sequer apareceu. Vimos toda a Europa com chuva e neve graças àquilo que nos tem levado à desgraça (anticiclone) e nós aqui com o mesmo de sempre que é o sol, até o norte de África nos últimos tempos tem tido mais chuva que nós. É mesmo triste!


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2017 às 17:27)

joralentejano disse:


>



 https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...for-europe-unlikely-to-faze-near-warmest-year

Emigra


----------



## AMFC (1 Dez 2017 às 17:30)

Por este andar Dezembro sera talvez o 9 mes seguido com chuva abaixo da media e tal Como uma gravidez deve dar a Luz uma enorme tragedia Nacional  quem me dera estar errado no final do inverno


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2017 às 17:49)

LOL o IPMA acaba de por no mapa de temperaturas para Setúbal 0ºC de máxima e -7ºC de mínima... Alguém se enganou nos números... 

Edit: Isto foi agora na RTP1 no programa Portugal em directo


----------



## Orion (1 Dez 2017 às 17:52)

O inverno ainda não começou.

Quem sabe se a Super Lua do dia 3 não atrai super-chuva? 

Da mesma maneira que a seca de 2017 não é prova definitiva do AG, não é quando houver 1 ano mais chuvoso (que mais cedo ou mais tarde virá) que o AG desaparece milagrosamente. Extremos ocorrem ocasionalmente mas a média é que interessa.

O ECM lá vai mudando a previsão, para pior. É um fartote para a Europa Central.






A época de furacões acabou. Nunca é de mais escrever  Felizmente a Ophelia passou ao lado


----------



## joselamego (1 Dez 2017 às 17:53)

AMFC disse:


> Por este andar Dezembro sera talvez o 9 mes seguido com chuva abaixo da media e tal Como uma gravidez deve dar a Luz uma enorme tragedia Nacional  quem me dera estar errado no final do inverno


Já li alguém aqui do forum a escrever que o melhor mês de chuva irá ser janeiro ... No site do accuweather também para lá caminha ...
Claro que não  são dados fiáveis ...mas eu acredito que janeiro será o melhor mês deste inverno climatológico! ( Apesar de não chegar apenas um mês) ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (1 Dez 2017 às 17:55)

Essa Das temperaturas no portugal em directo e uma comedia do melhor alguem foi ao medronho do nosso amigo de monchique ahahah


----------



## joselamego (1 Dez 2017 às 17:57)

AMFC disse:


> Essa Das temperaturas no portugal em directo e uma comedia do melhor alguem foi ao medronho do nosso amigo de monchique ahahah


Hoje bebi 4 ️️️️
Pelo frio !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2017 às 17:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> LOL o IPMA acaba de por no mapa de temperaturas para Setúbal 0ºC de máxima e -7ºC de mínima... Alguém se enganou nos números...
> 
> Edit: Isto foi agora na RTP1 no programa Portugal em directo


A Dina Aguiar até se engasgou mas la disse as temp polares de Setúbal. Até faz lembrar as imagens do ano inverno passado dos camelos na neve!


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Dez 2017 às 18:23)

Não há maneira de fazer baixar a altitude das montanhas da Galiza?  Essas #@!&! não deixam passar quase nada de precipitação para cá  Com -5ºC aos 850hpa e temperaturas aos 500hpa inferiores a -30ºC poderia haver neve quase a cota 0 nesta situação prevista pelo GFS para a semana :


----------



## jonas (1 Dez 2017 às 18:26)

c0ldPT disse:


> Não há maneira de fazer baixar a altitude das montanhas da Galiza?  Essas #@!&! não deixam passar quase nada de precipitação para cá  Com -5ºC aos 850hpa e temperaturas aos 850hpa inferiores a -30ºC poderia haveria neve quase a cota 0 nesta situação prevista pelo GFS para a semana :


Realmente e uma pena.
No entanto, carta bastante interssante, temos de esperar pelas proximas runs, para percebermos se poderá vir a realizar-se.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Dez 2017 às 18:34)

Os ensembles parecem convergir nessa situação e o GFS não é o único a prever tal tendência:





ECMWF:


----------



## lm1960 (1 Dez 2017 às 18:39)

joselamego disse:


> Hoje bebi 4 ️️️️
> Pelo frio !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Deve beber um por cada membro do forum....estamos longe.


----------



## joselamego (1 Dez 2017 às 18:40)

lm1960 disse:


> Deve beber um por cada membro do forum....estamos longe.


Além de medronho bebi ginginha em Óbidos ....foi um dia em cheio 
️

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2017 às 18:47)

joselamego disse:


> Além de medronho bebi ginginha em Óbidos ....foi um dia em cheio
> ️
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Também vou beber uma em solidariedade!


----------



## joselamego (1 Dez 2017 às 18:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Também vou beber uma em solidariedade!


Muiti bem ! 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2017 às 18:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A Dina Aguiar até se engasgou mas la disse as temp polares de Setúbal. Até faz lembrar as imagens do ano inverno passado dos camelos na neve!


Já corrigiram, assumiram o erro mas depois só apresentaram um mapa só com Porto, Lisboa e Faro...


----------



## Stinger (1 Dez 2017 às 19:16)

Que inveja quase por todo o lado neva com intensidade , ate em palma menorca neva ... Aqui nada nadinha


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Dez 2017 às 19:25)

Dando uma vista ao Twitter...desde ontem são centenas de videos e fotos haver nevar em metade de espanha e noutros paises ,por aqui nem chove nem neva...sol todo ano .


----------



## joselamego (1 Dez 2017 às 19:27)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Dando uma vista ao Twitter...desde ontem são centenas de videos e fotos haver nevar em metade de espanha e noutros paises ,por aqui nem chove nem neva...sol todo ano .


Somos os reis do sol....Aqui vive o Deus sol 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (1 Dez 2017 às 19:46)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Dando uma vista ao Twitter...desde ontem são centenas de videos e fotos haver nevar em metade de espanha e noutros paises ,por aqui nem chove nem neva...sol todo ano .


Agora so faltava nevar no norte de africa ja que nas baleares neva xD


----------



## joralentejano (1 Dez 2017 às 20:35)

Stinger disse:


> Agora so faltava nevar no norte de africa ja que nas baleares neva xD


No ano passado em dezembro nevou no Sahara e penso que depois em Janeiro voltou a nevar portanto, se isso acontecer já não me espanta.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (1 Dez 2017 às 21:01)

Não sei se nevou na Argélia...nos mapas da AEMET estava lá a possibilidade.
Esqueçam as entradas de norte...não chega cá nada. Precisamos é que o AA vá pro raio que o parta e se instale uma corrente de oeste, chuvinha... Quero lá saber da neve... Nem me reconheço nisto que estou a escrever, mas há que ser realista, precisamos é de água.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2017 às 21:13)

joralentejano disse:


> No ano passado em dezembro nevou no Sahara e penso que depois em Janeiro voltou a nevar portanto, se isso acontecer já não me espanta.



Desde que neve no Sahara e aqui um pouco mais do que no ano passado está bom e se chover como no Inverno passado melhor ainda.  

Segundo a astrologia chinesa estamos no ano do Galo, como se diz é um ganda galo. 

Anos do Galo:
2017
2005
1993
1981

Só 1993 é que foi mais ou menos na média, os outros foram secos.

Para o ano, vem o ano do cão.


----------



## joselamego (1 Dez 2017 às 21:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Desde que neve no Sahara e aqui um pouco mais do que no ano passado está bom e se chover como no Inverno passado melhor ainda.
> 
> Segundo a astrologia chinesa estamos no ano do Galo, como se diz é um ganda galo.
> 
> ...


E o ano do cão vai trazer chuvinha ... Ai ai janeiro janeiro 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2017 às 23:07)

joselamego disse:


> E o ano do cão vai trazer chuvinha ... Ai ai janeiro janeiro
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Só para contrariar-te Dezembro vai trazer mais chuva do que Janeiro.  No final de Janeiro, logo vês.


----------



## AMFC (2 Dez 2017 às 10:12)

O 2 quadro do gfs e agora um diluvio se depois cair uns mm ja Sera bom lol


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2017 às 23:19)

*Winter hits Europe in unexpected ways*



> A series of unusual weather events has taken place across the continent.
> 
> Winter has well and truly arrived in some parts of Europe, but not in ways you might imagine.
> 
> ...



---

Dando um desconto às trombas - ocasionais - em Itália fica-se a saber que chuva forte e neve no 'inverno' é algo incomum. Quem diria?

Por acaso o frio nem está a ser generalizado. Quem o tem é bom que aproveite.


----------



## Orion (2 Dez 2017 às 23:37)

Há que seguir atentamente os modelos para se ter uma ideia da dispersão das partículas radioactivas


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Dez 2017 às 15:54)

AEMET a prever cotas de neve acima 600 M para norte!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2017 às 15:55)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> AEMET a prever cotas de neve acima 600 M para norte!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Quando ?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Dez 2017 às 17:25)

joselamego disse:


> Quando ?
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Sabado

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2017 às 17:33)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Sabado
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Mas para Espanha ? Ou atingirá também as serras do interior de Portugal ? Na saída do GFS não se prespectiva nada para Portugal !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Dez 2017 às 19:28)

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/celanova-id32024

geres peneda zona do barroso coroa montesinho pode ver o elemento branco!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2017 às 19:51)

O GFS anda a meter-se no medronho. Cerca de 75 mm para dia 11.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Dez 2017 às 19:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS anda a meter-se no medronho. Cerca de 75 mm para dia 11.



Mesmo, aqui mete 54 mm para esse dia.


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2017 às 20:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS anda a meter-se no medronho. Cerca de 75 mm para dia 11.


Aqui vai medronho para todos! 
Oferta do GFS 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2017 às 21:33)

Saída das 12h GFS a +240h:


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2017 às 21:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Saída (menos fiel) das 18h GFS a aumentar o acumulado a +240h:


Essa saída ainda é das 12z, a das 18z está a começar a sair agora. Até ao momento, o GFS é o único que prevê chuva decente até ás 240h portanto ainda não lhe podemos dar crédito mas o que é certo é vai insistido, veremos!


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2017 às 21:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Essa saída ainda é das 12z, a das 18z está a começar a sair agora. Até ao momento, o GFS é o único que prevê chuva decente até ás 240h portanto ainda não lhe podemos dar crédito mas o que é certo é vai insistido, veremos!


Ups, li nas primeiras cartas 18Z mas esqueço-me sempre que a longo prazo demora mais tempo a sair.
Já corrigi.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Dez 2017 às 22:32)

Saída do GFS  18z péssima até agora, de qualquer forma não lhe dou crédito nenhum visto que esta saída é conhecida por ser muito pouco fiável veremos as de amanhã.


----------



## David sf (3 Dez 2017 às 22:51)

António josé Sales disse:


> Saída do GFS  18z péssima até agora, de qualquer forma não lhe dou crédito nenhum visto que esta saída é conhecida por ser muito pouco fiável veremos as de amanhã.



Nunca achei a saída das 18z assim tão pouco fiável como a pintam. Não é tão fiável como a das 00z, nem esta é tão fiável como qualquer saída do ECMWF, mas geralmente, e ainda há 3 dias ocorreu isso, quando o GFS começa a modelar mais correctamente aquilo que vai acontecer de facto, é na saída das 18z que começa a dar um "cheirinho", para depois ser confirmado às 00z.
Neste caso, andou a disparatar o dia todo com uma depressão a sudoeste de Portugal continental, agora às 18z mantém essa depressão, mas mais longe e com muito menos importância, muito provavelmente às 00z essa depressão já não existirá.
Temos ECMWF, GEM e JMA de acordo com fluxo de Noroeste com alguma chuva a partir do próximo fds, e amanhã o GFS também deverá mostrar algo do género.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Dez 2017 às 23:04)

David sf disse:


> Nunca achei a saída das 18z assim tão pouco fiável como a pintam. Não é tão fiável como a das 00z, nem esta é tão fiável como qualquer saída do ECMWF, mas geralmente, e ainda há 3 dias ocorreu isso, quando o GFS começa a modelar mais correctamente aquilo que vai acontecer de facto, é na saída das 18z que começa a dar um "cheirinho", para depois ser confirmado às 00z.
> Neste caso, andou a disparatar o dia todo com uma depressão a sudoeste de Portugal continental, agora às 18z mantém essa depressão, mas mais longe e com muito menos importância, muito provavelmente às 00z essa depressão já não existirá.
> Temos ECMWF, GEM e JMA de acordo com fluxo de Noroeste com alguma chuva a partir do próximo fds, e amanhã o GFS também deverá mostrar algo do género.



Sim o ecm é muito mais fiável a meu ver por isso o mais certo é termos esse fluxo de Noroeste a trazer alguma instabilidade vamos ver ainda falta algum tempo.


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2017 às 23:11)

António josé Sales disse:


> Sim o ecm é muito mais fiável a meu ver por isso o mais certo é termos esse fluxo de Noroeste a trazer alguma instabilidade vamos ver ainda falta algum tempo.


Para mim o modelo mais credível é o ECM...
Espero que acerte na precipitação e que nas próximas saídas perspective mais chuva generalizada a todo o país !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Dez 2017 às 23:32)

joselamego disse:


> Para mim o modelo mais credível é o ECM...
> Espero que acerte na precipitação e que nas próximas saídas perspective mais chuva generalizada a todo o país !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Esperemos que as previsões se concretizem todo o pais precisa de muita chuva.


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2017 às 00:30)

O outono no continente com dados alternativos.


----------



## Orion (4 Dez 2017 às 01:06)

Orion disse:


>




Tal como está nos boletins, Outubro foi mais severo que Novembro.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Dez 2017 às 08:03)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/celanova-id32024
> 
> geres peneda zona do barroso coroa montesinho pode ver o elemento branco!


O que ontem era a 600 m hj e a 1400...

Talvez po ano possa nevar abaixo dos 1000m

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (4 Dez 2017 às 08:42)

Quando chegar o dia vão ser meia dúzia de pingas e neve nem vê-la, para minha tristeza.


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Dez 2017 às 11:52)

Noite de quinta para sexta deverá ser molhada, entre 15-20mm seria bom...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (4 Dez 2017 às 18:57)

Boa saída do ecm , a prever neve a 900 m para a semana e aguaceiros e com uma nortada bem fria .


----------



## comentador (4 Dez 2017 às 19:48)

Boa noite!

O GFS nesta última saída não prevê chuva nenhuma para o Sul até dia 20 de Dez. Esperemos que isto mude, mas previsões de tempo de sol este ano, têm sido sempre certeiras.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2017 às 19:57)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> O GFS nesta última saída não prevê chuva nenhuma para o Sul até dia 20 de Dez. Esperemos que isto mude, mas previsões de tempo de sol este ano, têm sido sempre certeiras.


Verdade! Mas o GFS é o mesmo do costume, tira e põe! Na saída das 12z retirou tudo para o próximo Domingo mas entretanto o ECM e o GEM foi o contrário. Vamos ver até lá como será, tanto um como o outro prevêem até ás 240h alguma chuva que apesar de pouca porque, de entradas de Noroeste não se pode esperar muito mais mas a posição do Anticiclone apenas permite isso, sempre é melhor que nada. Por mim, por muito pouco que fosse, desde que fosse chovendo de vez em quando ao longo do mês já era bom, até porque este frio não vem facilitar em nada a situação.


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2017 às 20:09)

Em sintonia, GEM e o ECM, boas saídas destes dois modelos,( chuva generalizada e até  neve nas serras do interior ) a contrariar a Run 12 do gfs 
Carrega Europeu e Canadiano! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2017 às 20:35)

joralentejano disse:


> Verdade! Mas o GFS é o mesmo do costume, tira e põe! Na saída das 12z retirou tudo para o próximo Domingo mas entretanto o ECM e o GEM foi o contrário. Vamos ver até lá como será, tanto um como o outro prevêem até ás 240h alguma chuva que apesar de pouca porque, de entradas de Noroeste não se pode esperar muito mais mas a posição do Anticiclone apenas permite isso, sempre é melhor que nada. Por mim, por muito pouco que fosse, desde que fosse chovendo de vez em quando ao longo do mês já era bom, a*té porque este frio não vem facilitar em nada a situação*.



Até Domingo, eu vejo 0 mm no GFS, 0 mm no ECM e 2-3 mm no GEM.  O GFS é o melhor modelo, não existe melhor, em 24 horas, passou de quase 80 mm para 0 mm. 



joselamego disse:


> Em sintonia, GEM e o ECM, boas saídas destes dois modelos,( chuva generalizada e até  neve nas serras do interior ) a contrariar a Run 12 do gfs
> Carrega Europeu e Canadiano!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Aliás, aquela depressão do dia 11, vai ser empurrada para leste.  Logo, a sintonia será essa. Entradas de NO, podem ir todas para a França que não fazem falta nenhuma é como o frio também não faz cá falta nenhuma.

Chuva generalizada? Esse termo, nunca existiu por cá nem vai existir.  Por mais, que queiram chuva generalizada, nunca choverá o mesmo em todo o país, se o país fosse de chuva generalizada, não tínhamos 2000 mm no Noroeste e 500 mm no Algarve.  Nem quando vem as frentes as chuvas são generalizadas, existe sempre regiões mais beneficiadas que outras, o mesmo aplica-se às cut-off's.


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2017 às 20:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Até Domingo, eu vejo 0 mm no GFS, 0 mm no ECM e 2-3 mm no GEM.  O GFS é o melhor modelo, não existe melhor, em 24 horas, passou de quase 80 mm para 0 mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Algarvio, quando falei em chuva generalizada, claro que não com os mesmos mm em todo o país(regiões do litoral irão ter mais precipitação )...mas o ECM e o GEM para já são os únicos que estão a dar alguma chuva , o GFS 0 como referiste ...


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2017 às 20:45)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Até Domingo, eu vejo 0 mm no GFS, 0 mm no ECM e 2-3 mm no GEM.  O GFS é o melhor modelo, não existe melhor, em 24 horas, passou de quase 80 mm para 0 mm.


A precipitação prevista para Domingo será entre a madrugada de Domingo/Segunda daí ter dito Domingo, explicitei-me mal. Até Segunda de manhã, pronto. Para aqui:
GFS: 2mm (apenas de sexta porque nesta última saída retirou tudo de domingo/segunda mas tem insistido sempre em alguma chuva nesse dia)
ECM: 10mm
GEM: 15mm

Até lá, ainda falta e pode até não cair nada mas nesta última saída são estas as previsões.


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2017 às 20:49)

joralentejano disse:


> A precipitação prevista para Domingo será entre a madrugada de Domingo/Segunda daí ter dito Domingo, explicitei-me mal. Até Segunda de manhã, pronto. Para aqui:
> GFS: 2mm (apenas de sexta porque nesta última saída retirou tudo de domingo/segunda mas tem insistido sempre em alguma chuva nesse dia)
> ECM: 10mm
> GEM: 15mm
> ...


Resumindo :
GEM e ECM são os únicos a prever alguma chuva para o sul ( mesmo que pouca chuva) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2017 às 20:53)

joralentejano disse:


> A precipitação prevista para Domingo será entre a madrugada de Domingo/Segunda daí ter dito Domingo, explicitei-me mal. Até Segunda de manhã, pronto. Para aqui:
> GFS: 2mm (apenas de sexta porque nesta última saída retirou tudo de domingo/segunda mas tem insistido sempre em alguma chuva nesse dia)
> ECM: 10mm
> GEM: 15mm
> ...



A tua zona é mais favorável a entradas de NW até deixam qualquer coisita. Só, estranhei o facto de teres referido a Domingo e o ECM não mostrar nada e só na madrugada de 2ª feira.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2017 às 20:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A tua zona é mais favorável a entradas de NW até deixam qualquer coisita. Só, estranhei o facto de teres referido a Domingo e o ECM não mostrar nada e só na madrugada de 2ª feira.


Sim, é verdade! Percebi que te estavas a referir apenas à tua zona mas mesmo assim, o ECM prevê qualquer coisa na madrugada de segunda. Compreendi a tua resposta pois também referi mal o dia, desculpa!


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Dez 2017 às 12:23)

Esperem aí...Vai chover na Quinta com a PA a 1031hpa?  Pensei que sempre que chovia a PA andava inferior ou a rondar os 1015hpa


----------



## miguel (5 Dez 2017 às 12:37)

O AA nunca nos vai largar vai andar aqui sempre encostadinho, dai que as chuvas vão ser mínimas e  mais concentradas no Norte.


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2017 às 15:26)

c0ldPT disse:


> Esperem aí...Vai chover na Quinta com a PA a 1031hpa?  Pensei que sempre que chovia a PA andava inferior ou a rondar os 1015hpa



A chuva também não virá de uma frente atlântica _típica_.


----------



## Teya (5 Dez 2017 às 17:33)

Um video bonito para animar a malta:


----------



## blade (5 Dez 2017 às 19:35)

Agora chegou aquela altura do ano que até eu quero chuva , estes dias de sol fazem com que as manhãs fiquem muito frias  a casa parece um congelador  que venha chuva e principalmente a vir de oeste que a gente não quer cá nortadas


----------



## rokleon (5 Dez 2017 às 22:07)

blade disse:


> Agora chegou aquela altura do ano que até eu quero chuva , estes dias de sol fazem com que as manhãs fiquem muito frias  a casa parece um congelador  que venha chuva e principalmente a vir de oeste que a gente não quer cá nortadas


as chuvas previstas de dia 8, 10 deverão vir entre NW... é meio termo


----------



## Marco pires (5 Dez 2017 às 22:23)

o frio é bom para matar a bicharada


----------



## Orion (5 Dez 2017 às 22:27)

Arrefecendo lentamente.


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Dez 2017 às 11:52)

MipsUc disse:


> GEM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O ECM não está mau, está péssimo, para todo o país! 

Atenção que o Ecm é o melhor a médio prazo, 5 dias não é propriamente médio prazo, mas também não é curto por isso, aguardemos pelas próximas.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2017 às 12:08)

MipsUc disse:


> GEM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enquanto andarmos com chuva às prestações não saímos disto.   Como se pode ver, para o sul o que está mais optimista é o GFS e mesmo assim a saída anterior apenas dava acumulados na ordem dos 2/3mm para toda a região sul. No noroeste, os acumulados não são maus, mas para abastecimento também de nada servem porque não será de chuva prolongada. Enquanto o anticiclone não for totalmente para sul, bem podemos esquecer aquilo que mais precisamos. O AA trata depressa de empurrar as depressões todas para a europa e este cantinho fica a ver navios. ￼


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Dez 2017 às 12:11)

joralentejano disse:


> Enquanto andarmos com chuva às prestações não saímos disto.   Como se pode ver, para o sul o que está mais optimista é o GFS e mesmo assim a saída anterior apenas dava acumulados na ordem dos 2/3mm para toda a região sul. No noroeste, os acumulados não são maus, mas para abastecimento também de nada servem porque não será de chuva prolongada. Enquanto o anticiclone não for totalmente para sul, bem podemos esquecer aquilo que mais precisamos. O AA trata depressa de empurrar as depressões todas para a europa e este cantinho fica a ver navios. ￼


A verdade é que sem o AA vinha cá parar direitinho tudo o que vai ter ao norte de Itália/Europa Central...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2017 às 14:07)

c0ldPT disse:


> A verdade é que sem o AA vinha cá parar direitinho tudo o que vai ter ao norte de Itália/Europa Central...


Verdade! Se o Anticiclone não fizesse parte do nosso clima teríamos um clima extremamente chuvoso de Norte a sul  Essas ditas depressões bem tentam vir até cá, mas tal como disse, o AA depressa as manda para latitudes mais altas para depois quando chegam à Europa descerem direitinhas ao Mediterrâneo. Por lá, tiveram uma seca histórica mas o que é certo é que estão a ser compensados, já nós...é completamente o contrário. Tudo aquilo que é mau, vem cá parar como é o caso do frio que apesar de ser interessante, vem acabar com aquilo que ainda resiste à seca. Os meses passam, e nada muda, as previsões sazonais até prevêem que a partir de Janeiro mudasse algo mas já não acredito em nada, o que é certo é que quando chega a altura, tudo desaparece e temos o anticiclone em cima.
A Serra Da Estrela, esta temporada ainda não viu ponta de neve e as previsões para os próximos dias apesar de mostrarem alguma chuva não me parece que chegue a nevar, prejuízos para a pista de gelo e para quem depende da neve? Parece-me que sim. Esta seca aos poucos e poucos vai chegando ao bolso de toda a gente, infelizmente. As brincadeiras quanto a isto já não metem qualquer piada, aliás até me metem medo daquilo que pode vir se isto não mudar...


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Dez 2017 às 14:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Verdade! Se o Anticiclone não fizesse parte do nosso clima teríamos um clima extremamente chuvoso de Norte a sul  Essas ditas depressões bem tentam vir até cá, mas tal como disse, o AA depressa as manda para latitudes mais altas para depois quando chegam à Europa descerem direitinhas ao Mediterrâneo. Por lá, tiveram uma seca histórica mas o que é certo é que estão a ser compensados, já nós...é completamente o contrário. Tudo aquilo que é mau, vem cá parar como é o caso do frio que apesar de ser interessante, vem acabar com aquilo que ainda resiste à seca. Os meses passam, e nada muda, as previsões sazonais até prevêem que a partir de Janeiro mudasse algo mas já não acredito em nada, o que é certo é que quando chega a altura, tudo desaparece e temos o anticiclone em cima.
> A Serra Da Estrela, esta temporada ainda não viu ponta de neve e as previsões para os próximos dias apesar de mostrarem alguma chuva não me parece que chegue a nevar, está grave em todo o lado.



Lá, estão a ter muito mais frio que aqui, e neve. Aqui é tudo seco, só geada... Se existisse lei da compensação acabaríamos este inverno afogados em chuva e enterrados em neve lol


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2017 às 18:45)

Tempestade Ana?






Assumo que será a MF a nomear a perturbação.


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2017 às 18:57)

O GEM é o mais agressivo.


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2017 às 19:08)

Apesar de não ser a forma habitual, o ar tropical chegaria ao continente.






O défice de AP é colossal no princípio deste mês.






A Ana(?) traria tempo (mais) severo para França, Itália e porventura Balcãs. Mas é o que há.


----------



## MipsUc (6 Dez 2017 às 19:39)

Orion disse:


> O GEM é o mais agressivo.



Passo a citar-te: "Se o GEM acertasse seria o meu modelo preferido!".
Não tenho a certeza se foi exactamente isto, mas foi algo do género. O que vale é que ele raramente acerta xD
Edit: Não é nenhuma crítica nem nada do género. Toda a gente sabe as limitações de alguns modelos e o quanto exageram


----------



## Orion (6 Dez 2017 às 19:52)

MipsUc disse:


> Passo a citar-te: "Se o GEM acertasse seria o meu modelo preferido!".
> Não tenho a certeza se foi exactamente isto, mas foi algo do género. O que vale é que ele raramente acerta xD



Citaste corretamente 

Os valores dependem do detalhe dos portais utilizados e o MeteoCentre não é dos melhores. Vê, por exemplo, as rajadas do ECM:






Ainda é cedo. O ICON e o ARPEGE não mostram vento por aí além. Igual para o GFS.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2017 às 21:15)

O GFS, tem insistido nas últimas saídas, mas já alguns dias, em colocar um Anticiclone na Escandinávia. Embora, a muitas horas, por volta do dia 18 de Dezembro.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Dez 2017 às 10:41)

Bom dia.

Pelo que vejo nos modelos, parece que teremos um (ligeiro) desagravamento da seca no norte tendo em conta que em particular no litoral irão cair mais de 100/150mm nos próximos 10 dias.

No entanto a sul de Montejunto/ Estrela não se espera grande precipitação, talvez ,30/40mm na melhor das hipóteses.

E vejo também uma tendência para o regresso do AA após segunda/terça... 

Apenas a minha interpretação...


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2017 às 11:32)

rozzo disse:


> Começa a ficar interessante a situação de 2ª-feira.
> 
> Depressão muito cavada a passar a Norte da península, com uma frente bastante potente. Nas previsões actuais é muito marcada a sua passagem, aparentando ser uma passagem com precipitação forte em curto de espaço de tempo, e uma queda muito abrupta da temperatura em pouco tempo, além de bastante vento. Uma "frente à antiga"!
> 
> ...


----------



## srr (7 Dez 2017 às 11:57)

140 KMS / hora em alguns locais ? Espero que não.


----------



## Intruso (7 Dez 2017 às 12:13)

Qual é o nome da tempestade? Se é que vai haver claro está.


----------



## Intruso (7 Dez 2017 às 12:15)

Será que em termos de neve teremos surpresas a cotas mais baixas no norte?


----------



## joselamego (7 Dez 2017 às 12:25)

Intruso disse:


> Será que em termos de neve teremos surpresas a cotas mais baixas no norte?


O que os modelos estão a prever são cotas de neve acima de 800 metros, no fim semana ( domingo à noite e segunda )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2017 às 16:37)

O IPMA será o último a notificar a população.


----------



## Tyna (7 Dez 2017 às 16:40)

a ANPC diz que :



Queda de neve na segunda-feira nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela, descendo gradualmente a cota para os 800/1000 metros de altitude;


----------



## Tyna (7 Dez 2017 às 16:41)

Desculpem o SPAM, mas a ANPC também diz

No seguimento do contato com o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), realizado hoje, 7 de dezembro, no Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro (CNOS) da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC), prevê-se para os próximos dias, um agravamento das condições meteorológicas, salientando-se:

Períodos de chuva forte e persistente nas regiões do Norte e do Centro no domingo, 10 de dezembro, durante a manhã em especial no Minho e Douro Litoral e distrito de Vila Real (entre 20 e 30 mm m 6 horas), durante a tarde em especial nas zonas montanhosas dessas regiões e também dos distritos de Aveiro e Viseu (entre 20 e 30 mm em 6 horas) e entre o fim da tarde e o fim do dia em especial nas zonas montanhosas do Minho (entre 40 e 60 mm em 6 horas) e das regiões do norte e distritos de Aveiro e Viseu (entre 20 e 40 mm em 6 horas);
Chuva em todo o território do continente na segunda-feira,11 de dezembro, por vezes forte até ao fim da manhã, durante a madrugada em especial nas regiões do norte, do centro, Alto Alentejo e distritos de Lisboa e Santarém (entre 20 e 30 mm em 6 horas, entre 30 e 40 mm em 6 horas nas zonas montanhosas) e durante a manhã nas regiões do sul (entre 15 e 25 mm em 6 horas);
Queda de neve na segunda-feira nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela, descendo gradualmente a cota para os 800/1000 metros de altitude;
Vento forte de sudoeste com rajadas até 90 km/h, muito forte com rajadas até 110 km/h nas terras altas, nas regiões do Norte e do Centro a partir da tarde de domingo e segunda-feira, dia em que gradualmente roda para noroeste e diminui de intensidade nas regiões no interior;
Agitação marítima com ondas de altura significativa superior a 5 metros em toda a costa ocidental na segunda-feira.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (7 Dez 2017 às 16:46)

Bem o temporal que o ecm e o gfs estão a prever para o início da próxima semana é no mínimo impressionante em termos de intensidade de vento , rajadas mais de 100 km e chuva forte e queda de neve no melhor das hipóteses a 700 m de altitude .


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2017 às 18:09)

Lá se foi o radar! 

Edit: Já voltou!


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2017 às 20:28)




----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Dez 2017 às 21:05)

Vem aí uma frente da treta.  Vai, fazer um ventinho e cair umas pingas, deve chover menos do que na última vez que choveu por aqui.  Até, a Costa Marroquina vai ter mais chuva que o Sotavento, bem haja às frentes da treta.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Dez 2017 às 22:44)

http://www.abc.es/sociedad/abci-primera-borrasca-nombre-espana-201712072042_noticia.html

Vamos ter a Ana... Venha ela!


----------



## jamestorm (7 Dez 2017 às 23:18)

Ja andam a cortar...o costume.
Quanto ao vento, seria um desastre ter esse vento...mais árvores vinham abaixo depois de tanto stress hídrico, mais sofrimento...para muitas seria o fim. Depois temos os prejuízos materiais que acredito seriam importantes


----------



## dopedagain (7 Dez 2017 às 23:32)

Vamos ver... Previstos para o alto minho 100mm!!! em 15h e depois no pós frontal neve. Limpem as sarjetas e preparem os trenós!  Faltam 2 dias... muito diferente não deve ficar,  se o pós frontal trouxer 10mm 15mm em cotas a 1000m já temos uma boa nevada aqui no minho e trás os montes!


----------



## jamestorm (7 Dez 2017 às 23:34)

A serio, isto não vai acontecer,mas estes senhores insistem neste tipo de noticia...Chuva a semana toda?? Desde quando?
https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior/fim-de-semana-vai-ter-chuva-vento-e-neve-8970949.html


----------



## invent (7 Dez 2017 às 23:40)

Acabei de consultar a aplicação dos meteogramas do GFS disponibilizados aqui no site e reparei que estão diferentes em termos de apresentação e com um limite até às 192 horas, isto sou só eu, é algum bug/problema atual no site, ou são alterações/atualização efetuadas recentemente?


----------



## GabKoost (8 Dez 2017 às 07:12)

jamestorm disse:


> A serio, isto não vai acontecer,mas estes senhores insistem neste tipo de noticia...Chuva a semana toda?? Desde quando?
> https://www.dn.pt/sociedade/interior/fim-de-semana-vai-ter-chuva-vento-e-neve-8970949.html



Em certas regiões do país é provável que haja precipitação todos os dias da semana que vem ou quase.

Este comunicado do IPMA não se limita a Lisboa. Fala sobre o país inteiro e, neste caso, está correcto. Haverá de facto potencial precipitação todos os dias da semana que vêm.


----------



## Cesar (8 Dez 2017 às 07:32)

Parece que vem aí o primeiro temporal a sério.


----------



## jonas (8 Dez 2017 às 08:41)

Isto está bem interssante, chuva forte, vento e neve...é a "definição" de temporal


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Dez 2017 às 11:19)

Qual será o nome da tempestade?


----------



## dopedagain (8 Dez 2017 às 12:04)

Temos previstos mais de 130mm em 24h, ventos na ordem dos 30km a nivel do solo a 100kmh em altitude. Não sai alerta amarelo por parte do IPMA ?


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2017 às 12:15)

dopedagain disse:


> Temos previstos mais de 130mm em 24h, ventos na ordem dos 30km a nivel do solo a 100kmh em altitude. Não sai alerta amarelo por parte do IPMA ?



Normalmente lançam os avisos mais " em cima da hora".

Penso que ainda poderão actualizar hoje 

Entretanto a Aemet já os lançou:






http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/avisos?w=pmna


----------



## rozzo (8 Dez 2017 às 12:25)

Afinal o padrão até está interessante, além da chuva de hoje e da possível tempestade de Domingo para 2ª, parece continuar corredor relativamente aberto para entradas de NW com chuva relativamente generosa. Oxalá assim continue, todos os mm que vierem serão preciosos nesta fase.

Óbvio que não é esta precipitação que vai acabar com o problema da seca, mas o padrão actual dá esperança que Dezembro atenue de forma minimamente razoável o drama que se começava a instalar. Vamos vendo mas para já está simpático!

@joralentejano estás a ver o que te disse há uns bons dias atrás? Os modelos tanto erram para tirar as previsões simpáticas como as antipáticas... 
Se bem te lembras nessa altura já estavas a dar a primeira quinzena de Dezembro como perdida, e que garantidamente não havia hipóteses entradas de jeito com precipitação.. E como vês, ainda vamos a dia 8, já está de chuva em boa parte do país, estamos a 2 dias de um bom evento quase generalizado, e as perspectivas são razoáveis no médio-prazo até...  

O conselho que andamos sempre a dar do não entrar em euforias com saídas fantásticas no médio-prazo é nesta altura de atmosfera tão agitada e imprevisível igualmente válido para saídas secas e aborrecidas. Especialmente depois de vermos e desesperarmos com previsões de modelos tantos anos a fio, já estamos pelo menos calejados para saber que neste tipo de padrão, cut-offs e "mergulhos de norte" serem apenas vistos pelos modelos a curtos dias de distância.


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2017 às 12:30)

dopedagain disse:


> condições de alerta amarelo



Aqui para o Norte/NW eu arriscaria avisos Laranja, seja por condições de mar, chuva, e ventos no litoral/terras altas, vamos ver..


----------



## Hawk (8 Dez 2017 às 12:39)

Pelo GFS, algumas zonas interiores dos distrito de Viana do Castelo e Braga atingirão níveis de precipitação de aviso vermelho. Particular atenção deve ser dada aos interfaces floresta/urbanos onde ocorreram incêndios este ano.


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2017 às 13:10)

Agora  na TVI já falaram, Ana está a caminho de Portugal, tudo bem, a questão é que ilustraram a mesma com a imagem de satélite de um Furacão...


----------



## miguel (8 Dez 2017 às 13:27)

Snifa disse:


> Agora  na TVI já falaram, Ana está a caminho de Portugal, tudo bem, a questão é que ilustraram a mesma com a imagem de satélite de um Furacão...



Tinha de ser Tvi mas pronto também podia ser outro canal qualquer, jornalistas quando falam do tempo são todos uma cambada de ignorantes..


----------



## lserpa (8 Dez 2017 às 13:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Excelente previsão para domingo/segunda, praticamente todos os modelos iguais, mesmo para a região sul, este acumulado em apenas 1 dia é excelente, se fosse sempre assim, estávamos nós bem!
> ECM:
> 
> 
> ...



Pelo menos as bacias do Lima e respectivos afluentes ficariam mais bem guarnecidos  



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2017 às 13:56)

lserpa disse:


> Pelo menos as bacias do Lima e respectivos afluentes ficariam mais bem guarnecidos
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


É verdade, também são zonas que estão menos preparadas para secas prolongadas, se isto continuasse assim, iria começar a ser muito complicado também. Mesmo as do sul, se tivéssemos mais episódios de precipitação destes ficariam bem melhores. No caso da minha zona, a barragem só enche com as chuvas continuas e não com apenas dilúvios de 2 ou 3 dias que encham as ribeiras para depois secarem logo a seguir.  Ainda temos alguns meses pela frente, vamos ver.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Dez 2017 às 15:02)

A serio esperam-se ventos fortes  e ciclogenese explosiva e o IPMA ainda nada...sem qualquer aviso,às vezes cai umas gostas de chuva e é logo laranja, não entendo...A serio despeçam-me aquela gentinha


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Dez 2017 às 15:18)

jamestorm disse:


> A serio esperam-se ventos fortes  e ciclogenese explosiva e o IPMA ainda nada...sem qualquer aviso,às vezes cai umas gostas de chuva e é logo laranja, não entendo...A serio despeçam-me aquela gentinha



Provavelmente estão aguardar mais saídas dos modelos que utilizam, para avançarem com os avisos.


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2017 às 16:10)

Vai certamente ser uma imagem de satélite interessante. É o tal 'rio atmosférico' com uma configuração exótica


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Dez 2017 às 17:36)

Será que poderá cair alguma coisa, relativamente à neve na serra de São Mamede? O meteograma do gfs mete cota de 850/900m, embora não acredite muito, alguns flocos não se devem descartar, vamos ver


----------



## Cesar (8 Dez 2017 às 17:55)

Que o mês de Janeiro traga muita chuva e neve.


----------



## vitamos (8 Dez 2017 às 18:19)

jamestorm disse:


> A serio esperam-se ventos fortes  e ciclogenese explosiva e o IPMA ainda nada...sem qualquer aviso,às vezes cai umas gostas de chuva e é logo laranja, não entendo...A serio despeçam-me aquela gentinha



Aquela "gentinha" tem pelo menos duas coisas: A capacidade de aguentarem ser insultados gratuitamente e costas muito largas por fazerem e por não fazerem.


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2017 às 18:27)

Cesar disse:


> Que o mês de Janeiro traga muita chuva e neve.


Neve não sei, mas chuva sim, o mês de janeiro irá ser generoso ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Dez 2017 às 18:30)

vitamos disse:


> Aquela "gentinha" tem pelo menos duas coisas: A capacidade de aguentarem ser insultados gratuitamente e costas muito largas por fazerem e por não fazerem.


Gratuitamente?...
Não há avisos? Simples... É feriado... Só ficou lá o estagiário que não pode fazer nada...


----------



## vitamos (8 Dez 2017 às 18:33)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Gratuitamente?...
> Não há avisos? Simples... É feriado... Só ficou lá o estagiário que não pode fazer nada...



Já se percebeu o que pensas do IPMA, já ficou claro muita vez. Insurgi-me contra uma forma e não um conteúdo. Sobre isso não sei. Sabes que hoje só está lá um estagiário. Ok, vou assumir que o sabes.


----------



## marcoacmaia (8 Dez 2017 às 18:44)

Enfim... às vezes o melhor é remeter-nos ao silêncio e não vociferar palermices.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Dez 2017 às 18:45)

vitamos disse:


> Já se percebeu o que pensas do IPMA, já ficou claro muita vez. Insurgi-me contra uma forma e não um conteúdo. Sobre isso não sei. Sabes que hoje só está lá um estagiário. Ok, vou assumir que o sabes.



Não me interessa minimamente formas ou conteúdos... Mas sim factos concretos... a AEMET já emitiu os avisos e a MeteoGalicia também... Entristece-me a completa inoperância daquela instituição. E sim... Na minha opinião (que nada vale) podiam implodir aquilo e fazer algo sério... Não têm competência... Rua! Não sabem comunicar? Rua!
É assim em todo o lado, Portugal merece.
E não é que dê importância aos avisos do IPMA em demasia, porque não dou, não concordo com nada no sistema, nem critérios nem mapas nem nada como toda a gente percebeu... É apenas uma questão de princípio.


----------



## marcoacmaia (8 Dez 2017 às 18:55)

E também informar-se, antes de escrever, é algo importante. Por isso passo a citar, o Portal do IPMA.



> Ao IPMA compete assegurar a *Vigilância Meteorológica* e emitir *Avisos Meteorológicos* sempre que se prevê ou se observam fenómenos meteorológicos adversos.
> 
> Esta página de Avisos tem por objetivo avisar as Autoridades de Proteção Civil e a população em geral para a ocorrência de situações meteorológicas de risco, que nas próximas *24 horas*possam causar danos ou prejuízos a diferentes níveis, dependendo da sua intensidade.



Não defendendo ou acusando a instituição, não é por isso que estou aqui, esta informação é a resposta simples para quem pede por emissão de avisos meteorológicos. No entanto, não deixo de concluir que o sistema está preso por demasiados constrangimentos que o impedem de ser flexível, algo que nesta ciência é fundamental, como também não posso deixar de posicionar contra discursos algo "incendiários" contra uma instituição que bem ou mal, é a nossa instituição.


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2017 às 18:59)

O IPMA já avisou a ANPC (e estes ontem notificaram a população).

A que se deve o atraso nos avisos no portal? Boa pergunta. Devem estar à espera do AROME 12z para saberem a cor dos avisos 

A TV não está a avisar para o mau tempo? Então há muita crítica sem fundamento.

A maior parte da população nem deve saber qual é o portal do IPMA


----------



## marcoacmaia (8 Dez 2017 às 19:08)

@Orion

Sabendo que o site do IPMA, é dentro da administração pública, um dos mais acedidos ou mesmo o mais acedido.


----------



## VimDePantufas (8 Dez 2017 às 19:20)

Boa tarde,

Mau tempo? O tempo nem é bom nem é mau é o que é, lógico a não existência de quaisquer avisos, ora se nem chove, nem neva, nem há vento...
Para que servem os avisos, para nada.


----------



## JCARL (8 Dez 2017 às 19:20)

RTP: Bom Dia Portugal de 08 de Dezembro:

https://www.rtp.pt/play/p3024/e319917/bom-dia-portugal/622210

ver o video aos 09:00 minutos, a meteorologista "estagiária" Maria João Frada.


----------



## VimDePantufas (8 Dez 2017 às 19:25)

Já há avisos .....


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2017 às 19:26)

Informação especial

*Comunicado válido entre* *2017-12-07 13:45:00* e *2017-12-16 13:45:00*

Assunto_:_ Episódio de tempo chuvoso em Portugal Continental
O território do Continente está a ser afetado por um setor quente, originando tempo húmido e ocorrência de precipitação fraca.

Nos dias 10 e 11, domingo e segunda-feira, devido à passagem de uma superfície frontal fria, associada a uma depressão muito cavada centrada a norte do Continente, prevê-se precipitação por vezes forte, e sendo persistente na região Norte, começando na manhã de dia 10, na região Norte, progredindo para a região Centro durante a tarde, e ao restante território na noite de dia 10 para dia 11. Prevê-se ainda queda de neve nas terras altas das regiões Norte e Centro no dia 11.

O vento irá intensificar durante o dia 10, tornando-se forte de sudoeste, com rajadas até 110 km/h, podendo chegar a 120 km/h nas terras altas até ao início da manhã de dia 11.

Prevê-se também um aumento da altura significativa das ondas a partir de dia 10, com valores entre 5 e 6 metros, podendo chegar a 10 metros de altura máxima.

*Estão emitidos avisos LARANJA relativos a vento, precipitação e agitação marítima em alguns distritos do Continente para os dias 10 e 11. *

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa

Para mais detalhes sobre avisos meteorológicos consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2017 às 19:55)

O aviso laranja é conservador. Parece haver condições favoráveis para acumulados correspondentes a vermelho.

O GFS indica >60 mms em 6 horas.







Nas zonas mais afetadas pela precipitação orográfica seria um aviso _alaranjadó-vermelho_ apenas e só porque o GFS por vezes exagera. Mas nunca se sabe. 

É bom que limpem as sarjetas. Pode haver muita inundação.


----------



## Davidmpb (8 Dez 2017 às 19:57)

O IPMA, colocou todos os distritos em aviso laranja, devido ao vento, chuva e ondulação.


----------



## cepp1 (8 Dez 2017 às 19:57)

Não sei porque a malta se queixa tanto da Meteorologia. Acho que fazem um excelente trabalho, e tem um site impecável, que gente inculta em meto como eu consegue perceber como vai estar a meteo. E as previsões até são fiáveis comprando com outros sites.
Avisos? Para que?? ainda hoje fui ver se estavam a limpar alguma coisa para o mau tempo e fui a 4 cidades: Leiria, Alcobaça, Caldas e Peniche, é igual ao litro avisar ou não avisar que ninguém faz nada!!!
Obrigado IPMA, um serviço de excelência em Portugal


----------



## jamestorm (8 Dez 2017 às 20:03)

Por acaso o site do IPMA é dos mais procurados, só tenho pena que quase nunca corresponda às expectativas da população em geral... Não tenho grande consideração pela forma de trabalhar do IPMA, infelizmente. 




Orion disse:


> O IPMA já avisou a ANPC (e estes ontem notificaram a população).
> 
> A que se deve o atraso nos avisos no portal? Boa pergunta. Devem estar à espera do AROME 12z para saberem a cor dos avisos
> 
> ...


----------



## Snifa (8 Dez 2017 às 20:12)

Orion disse:


> O GFS indica >60 mms em 6 horas.



o ECMWF também não fica muito atrás do GFS:


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2017 às 20:26)

Curiosamente, criticam o IPMA, mas desde ontem que têm um comunicado no site a avisar/alertar para o mau tempo. 

A maioria da população, quer lá saber, se o mapa está pintado em amarelo, vermelho ou azul às bolinhas. 

Agora, todos os dias, se o mapa não está pintado da cor que eu quero é um rol de críticas sem qualquer fundamento. Já, na última situação que choveu, parecia ser o coro da Maria Madalena, ai que incompetentes ai isto, ai aquilo, é uma situação normal e colocam avisos amarelos e no fim existiu ocorrências nos distritos que estavam sob aviso amarelo.

Qual a cor do aviso no seu distrito?

Se quiser, aviso laranja, ligue 760450450
Se quiser, aviso vermelho, ligue 760460460

Você decide, qual a cor do aviso e pode ganhar uma estadia no centro da tempestade Ana.


----------



## criz0r (8 Dez 2017 às 20:38)

Só não consigo entender uma coisa, têm email, têm telefone, têm morada fiscal.. porque razão se realmente acham que são incompetentes não exercem essa insatisfação nos locais próprios ? Enchem o tópico com afirmações e mesmo até provocações a um organismo público cujos membros nem estão aqui presentes para quê ?

Santa paciência desculpem lá, uma coisa é criticar construtivamente, outra bem diferente é lavar a roupa suja.


----------



## dvieira (8 Dez 2017 às 20:54)

Acredito que o Ipma com o aproximar da hora do evento irá rever os alertas e provavelmente alguns distritos passaram para vermelho. Daí só o apenas  alerta laranja com a aproximação da tempestade e com mais informações com certeza  que o Ipma irá rever os seus avisos. Já assim aconteceu em outras situações.


----------



## Stinger (8 Dez 2017 às 21:31)

Relativamente ao assunto do ipma é certo e sabido que nao prima pela acertividade nem no espaco temporal nos seus avisos e detalhes !

Até podia podia achar pacifico ou nem me importar mas quando portugal ipma , espanha aemet e França meteo france se juntam para as 3 acompanharem e darem o nome a tempestades que afectem estes 3 paises este trio deveriam trabalhar juntos e como tal lancar avisos concretos e a tempo ! 

Mais a favor sou de uma criação de uma aemet iberica


----------



## Francisco Afonso (8 Dez 2017 às 21:46)

Ainda deve dar uma boa molha aqui em Amarante... Será que o(s) aviso(s) sobe(m) para vermelho?


----------



## martinus (8 Dez 2017 às 21:54)

Francisco Afonso disse:


> Ainda deve dar uma boa molha aqui em Amarante... Será que o(s) aviso(s) sobe(m) para vermelho?



Espero que não! Não me "apetecia nada" ficar sem telhado em casa!


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Dez 2017 às 21:56)

Sinceramente não percebo o porquê de tanto ódio que alguns membros têm pelo ipma é verdade que por vezes o ipma comete erros mas errar é humano, em relação aos avisos relativos ao próximo evento o ipma irá concerteza mais perto do acontecimento  avaliar se há necessidade de alguns distritos passarem a aviso vermelho e eles até  lançaram os avisos com antecedência.
Acho que não há necessidade de passarem o dia todo a criticá-los por tudo e por nada.


----------



## Francisco Afonso (8 Dez 2017 às 21:57)

martinus disse:


> Espero que não! Não me "apetecia nada" ficar sem telhado em casa!


Realmente percebo que não, mas pelo menos a chuva para compensar o que não tem chovido este ano


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2017 às 21:59)

Francisco Afonso disse:


> Ainda deve dar uma boa molha aqui em Amarante... Será que o(s) aviso(s) sobe(m) para vermelho?



Provavelmente em relação à precipitação (mas não necessariamente para a tua localização).



Stinger disse:


> Até podia podia achar pacifico ou nem me importar mas quando portugal ipma , espanha aemet e França meteo france se juntam para as 3 acompanharem e darem o nome a tempestades que afectem estes 3 paises este trio deveriam trabalhar juntos e como tal lancar avisos concretos e a tempo !
> 
> Mais a favor sou de uma criação de uma aemet iberica



Cada IM tem os seus critérios. São 3 línguas diferentes.

Quem paga esse IM Ibérico? Provavelmente os tugas teriam que desembolsar mais.


----------



## Francisco Afonso (8 Dez 2017 às 21:59)

É apenas problema meu ou mais alguém está com problemas no modelo gfs?


----------



## Francisco Afonso (8 Dez 2017 às 22:01)

Orion disse:


> Provavelmente em relação à precipitação (mas não necessariamente para a tua localização).


Eu sei mas quando se fala em aviso vermelho dá outra pica à tempestade


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Dez 2017 às 22:02)

Francisco Afonso disse:


> É apenas problema meu ou mais alguém está com problemas no modelo gfs?



Eu também mas vê o modelo no meteociel ai não têm problemas.


----------



## Stinger (8 Dez 2017 às 22:04)

António josé Sales disse:


> Sinceramente não percebo o porquê de tanto ódio que alguns membros têm pelo ipma é verdade que por vezes o ipma comete erros mas errar é humano, em relação aos avisos relativos ao próximo evento o ipma irá concerteza mais perto do acontecimento  avaliar se há necessidade de alguns distritos passarem a aviso vermelho e eles até  lançaram os avisos com antecedência.
> Acho que não há necessidade de passarem o dia todo a criticá-los por tudo e por nada.


Eu falo por mim , tenho visto muitas falhas e pouca informação . Tenho visto avisos a mudar em cima do joelho o que é muito grave . Outras vezes nem avisos teem , outras na televisao parece amadores . 

E tambem tenho acompanhado muito o aemet ha muito tempo e eles teem melhores informações e avisos atempadamente !

Até em termos de neve entao é caótico ! Parece que teem medo de meter cotas baixas ... Enquanto na aemet mandam avisos com cotas assertivas . Entao a informacao no site de um e outro ...


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Dez 2017 às 22:09)

Mas não há necessidade de estar sempre a criticá-los até porque eles têm bons profissionais como por exemplo a meteorologista Maria João Frada.


----------



## GabKoost (8 Dez 2017 às 22:18)

O aviso laranja é mais do que adequado.

Deixemos o vermelho para quando de facto surgir uma tempestade que ponha o público geral em perigo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (8 Dez 2017 às 22:19)

António josé Sales disse:


> Mas não há necessidade de estar sempre a criticá-los até porque eles têm bons profissionais como por exemplo a meteorologista Maria João Frada.


sim a Maria João é mesmo a melhor e mais dedicada, é a única que mostra sempre as cartas de prognostico de manhã no Bom dia Portugal


----------



## Francisco Afonso (8 Dez 2017 às 22:22)

António josé Sales disse:


> Eu também mas vê o modelo no meteociel ai não têm problemas.


obrigado


----------



## Orion (8 Dez 2017 às 22:45)

Fixe


----------



## rozzo (8 Dez 2017 às 22:47)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Gratuitamente?...
> Não há avisos? Simples... É feriado... Só ficou lá o estagiário que não pode fazer nada...


Sabes perfeitamente que as coisas não são assim. A previsão funciona por turnos, sempre com vários meteorologistas. 
Aparte da demora ou não na emissão dos avisos, que até é uma discussão válida, tenham lá um bocado de noção do tipo de afirmações que estão a fazer... 


Quanto às cores dos avisos, concordo plenamente que a esta distância se lance o laranja, pois já é um alerta relevante e generalizado, que deixa as pessoas atentas. E não concordaria nada com o vermelho lançado já a 48h com tanta alteração possível e corridas de modelos até lá. Isso sim era um banalizar do nível mais grave correndo o risco de o tornar pouco alarmante. 

Não tenho qualquer dúvida que se nas 24h mais próximas do evento persistir o sinal claro de possibilidade de passar limiares de vermelho nos modelos utilizados pelo IPMA o aviso vermelho será lançado. 


Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (8 Dez 2017 às 23:37)

Francisco Afonso disse:


> obrigado



Sempre ás ordens.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Dez 2017 às 23:41)

Boa noite.

Mais importante do que esta discussão que estamos a ter aqui...
O IPMA e a proteção civil já cruzaram informação. A proteção civil já tem um aviso à população, e é aí mesmo que o IPMA faz valer o seu trabalho.
A informação prestada às entidades de emergência, câmaras municipais, forças policiais e outras como a comunicação social, é aquela que despoleta toda a cadeia que envolve os cuidados a TER com a situação meteorológica que se avizinha.
A informação no próprio sítio do IPMA é complementar, importante sem dúvida, mas relativamente secundária a todo o processo de preparação das entidades referidas.

Informação da proteção civil aqui: http://www.prociv.pt/bk/IMPRENSA/AVISO/Documents/Aviso_População_22_DCS_2017_12_07_Condições_meteorológicas_adversas.pdf

"





> AVISO À POPULAÇÃO
> PRECIPITAÇÃO, NEVE, VENTO E AGITAÇÃO MARITIMA
> 
> AUTORIDADE NACIONAL DE PROTEÇÃO CIVIL Av. do Forte | 2794-112 Carnaxide – Portugal T.: 351 21 424 7100 | www.prociv.pt
> ...


"


----------



## MSantos (9 Dez 2017 às 00:26)

jamestorm disse:


> A serio esperam-se ventos fortes  e ciclogenese explosiva e o IPMA ainda nada...sem qualquer aviso,às vezes cai umas gostas de chuva e é logo laranja, não entendo...A serio despeçam-me aquela gentinha



Despeçam... Gentinha...  Em que se fundamenta para vir sistematicamente insultar os profissionais do IPMA?

Parece-me que é mais uma vez a típica maledicência tuga...


----------



## MSantos (9 Dez 2017 às 00:33)

criz0r disse:


> Só não consigo entender uma coisa, têm email, têm telefone, têm morada fiscal.. porque razão se realmente acham que são incompetentes não exercem essa insatisfação nos locais próprios ? Enchem o tópico com afirmações e mesmo até provocações a um organismo público cujos membros nem estão aqui presentes para quê ?
> 
> Santa paciência desculpem lá, uma coisa é criticar construtivamente, outra bem diferente é lavar a roupa suja.



Há malta que continua a achar que isto é o Livro de Reclamações do IPMA... 

Querem criticar? Força.. Mas Façam-no onde as vossas criticas sejam ouvidas, o IPMA tem email, formulário de contacto, telefone...


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Dez 2017 às 00:49)

MSantos disse:


> Despeçam... Gentinha...  Em que se fundamenta para vir sistematicamente insultar os profissionais do IPMA?
> 
> Parece-me que é mais uma vez a típica maledicência tuga...


E voces continuam a defender o IPMA, pago por todos nós, serviço público, como se fossem os donos daquilo.

Sim, na minha opinião são MUITO fracos. Muito lentos na emissão de avisos, muito fracos no aviso à população, podia passar aqui horas a enumerar defeitos, mas não vale a pena.

Continuem a defendê-los que eles continuam a gozar com a nossa cara e a desperdiçar o dinheiro dos nossos impostos


----------



## criz0r (9 Dez 2017 às 00:57)

rozzo disse:


> Sabes perfeitamente que as coisas não são assim. A previsão funciona por turnos, sempre com vários meteorologistas.
> Aparte da demora ou não na emissão dos avisos, que até é uma discussão válida, tenham lá um bocado de noção do tipo de afirmações que estão a fazer...
> 
> 
> ...



Um bom exemplo disso e se a memória não me falha, foi o 'inesperado' cavamento do Gong ao aproximar-se da região Oeste que de resto deixou um rasto de destruição.
Se bem me lembro, o IPMA na altura lançou o aviso vermelho pouco tempo antes da aproximação da tempestade.


----------



## martinus (9 Dez 2017 às 00:59)

Curiosos e amadores a desvalorizar o trabalho dos profissionais, não acho bonito. Sem o trabalho deles (dos profissionais) nós nem sabíamos se nos próximos dias ia estar de chuva ou de céu aberto.


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Dez 2017 às 01:11)

Acho que já chega de troçar do nosso IPMA, não os vou a defender nem atacar, simplesmente podiam fazer melhor? PODIAM. Melhores que a AEMET? Não me parece. Mas mesmo assim penso prestar um serviço razoável tendo em conta a verba investida neles. E acho que já chegava de mensagens sobre o assunto  Temos um bom evento a caminho porque não falar sobre ele?


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Dez 2017 às 02:18)

Concentrem-se no evento e deixem ó ipma sossegado sinceramente já chega de tanta critica para alguns membros eles nunca fazem nada bem enfim.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Dez 2017 às 08:49)

Que grande temporal que vai ser , as rajadas de vento até poderão rondar os 130 km , acho que vai ser semelhante ao gong , o ipma tem  de rever os seus avisos , o Minho  merecia um aviso vermelho devido a precipitação   e de vento também , pois acho que no norte as rajadas vão andar á volta dos 140 km o que já implica um aviso vermelho .


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2017 às 09:28)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Que grande temporal que vai ser , as rajadas de vento até poderão rondar os 130 km , acho que vai ser semelhante ao gong , o ipma tem  de rever os seus avisos , o Minho  merecia um aviso vermelho devido a precipitação   e de vento também , pois acho que no norte as rajadas vão andar á volta dos 140 km o que já implica um aviso vermelho .



Em que te baseias para afirmar que as rajadas podem andar nos 140 km/h? E a precipitação ser digna de um aviso vermelho? 

E não, não te estou a criticar, apenas quero saber onde estão esses mapas de precipitação e vento que justifiquem um aviso vermelho e que estão a "escapar" ao IPMA..

Se algo mudar para pior, certamente o IPMA actualizará os seus avisos.

Os valores de chuva e vento previstos pelo IPMA são bastante significativos, rajadas de até 110/120 km/h já é "muita fruta" e  são rajadas com capacidade de causarem bastantes danos em algumas estruturas/árvores/muros mais fragilizadas.


----------



## Francisco Afonso (9 Dez 2017 às 09:59)

Num outro site de avisos que consulto, e não quero criticar o IPMA ou nada disso, mas so quero informar que meteu alguns conselhos do interior norte do país em aviso roxo para chuva, que é o máximo. Já agora o site é o avisos.centrometeo.pt E o ventusky mostra algumas zonas do norte e centro com mais de 50mm de chuva por 3 horas


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Dez 2017 às 10:01)

Snifa disse:


> Em que te baseias para afirmar que as rajadas podem andar nos 140 km/h? E a precipitação ser digna de um aviso vermelho?
> 
> E não, não te estou a criticar, apenas quero saber onde estão esses mapas de precipitação e vento que justifiquem um aviso vermelho e que estão a "escapar" ao IPMA..
> 
> ...



Acho que as rajadas podem ser superiores a 110 km na minha opinião , vai ser a rondar os 130 km de rajada e sim já é muita fruta já é suficiente para arrancar ramos de árvores causar bastantes danos aos muros e ás arvores , agora o Minho merece um aviso vermelho de precipitação .


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2017 às 10:08)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Acho que as rajadas podem ser superiores a 110 km na minha opinião , vai ser a rondar os 130 km de rajada e sim já é muita fruta já é suficiente para arrancar ramos de árvores causar bastantes danos aos muros e ás arvores , agora o Minho merece um aviso vermelho de precipitação .



Pronto, é a tua opinião pessoal, tem o seu valor como qualquer outra, mas os meteorologistas do IPMA não se podem basear ( apenas)  em opiniões pessoais, mas sim em dados concretos dos modelos de previsão.

Se as previsões fossem feitas com base na opinião pessoal e sem o suporte e análises dos modelos, então seria tudo banalizado, lançavam-se os avisos, apenas porque sim, e porque acho que sim... 

E depois andava tudo "à batatada" no IPMA, porque uns concordavam e outros não, resumindo, era o caos..


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Dez 2017 às 10:14)

Snifa disse:


> Pronto, é a tua opinião pessoal, tem o seu valor como qualquer outra, mas os meteorologistas do IPMA não se podem basear ( apenas)  em opiniões pessoais, mas sim em dados concretos dos modelos de previsão.
> 
> Se as previsões fossem feitas com base na opinião pessoal e sem o suporte e análises dos modelos, então seria tudo banalizado, lançavam-se os avisos, apenas porque sim, e porque acho que sim...
> 
> E depois andava tudo "a batatada" no IPMA, porque uns concordavam e outros não, resumindo, era o caos..



E se fores a ver a precipitação para o Minho está superior a 60 mm em 3 horas isso já reflete num aviso vermelho , não quero criticar o ipma .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Dez 2017 às 10:45)

criz0r disse:


> Só não consigo entender uma coisa, têm email, têm telefone, têm morada fiscal.. porque razão se realmente acham que são incompetentes não exercem essa insatisfação nos locais próprios ?



Característica intrínseca da nacionalidade Portuguesa. Em alguns países, antes de atribuírem a nacionalidade,  fazem uma espécie de um teste para perceber se o candidato fala bem a Língua, está a par de pormenores concretos da cultura, tradições, etc. Em Portugal, é o teste do queixume inútil. Se passar, zás, és Português! 
Quanto à meteorologia, parece que finalmente vamos ter chuva de jeito. Já não era sem tempo. Resta-me desejar que não traga consigo estragos nem vítimas.


----------



## lserpa (9 Dez 2017 às 11:07)

Orion disse:


> Fixe



 que cena!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Dez 2017 às 11:13)

Snifa disse:


> Pronto, é a tua opinião pessoal, tem o seu valor como qualquer outra, mas os meteorologistas do IPMA não se podem basear ( apenas)  em opiniões pessoais, mas sim em dados concretos dos modelos de previsão.
> 
> Se as previsões fossem feitas com base na opinião pessoal e sem o suporte e análises dos modelos, então seria tudo banalizado, lançavam-se os avisos, apenas porque sim, e porque acho que sim...
> 
> E depois andava tudo "à batatada" no IPMA, porque uns concordavam e outros não, resumindo, era o caos..



Os americanos chamam a isso de wishcast em vez de forecast ... 
normalmente é o defeito de muitos amadores 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2017 às 11:23)

Na aplicação da Netamo previa-se um acumulado entre Domingo e 2ª feira de mais de 40mm.
Levou agora um corte para menos de metade.
Houve alguma alteração relevante nas últimas saídas dos modelos, nomeadamente do GFS que eu não me tenha apercebido?


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2017 às 11:26)

mr. phillip disse:


> Na aplicação da Netamo previa-se um acumulado entre Domingo e 2ª feira de mais de 40mm.
> Levou agora um corte para menos de metade.
> Houve alguma alteração relevante nas últimas saídas dos modelos, nomeadamente do GFS que eu não me tenha apercebido?


A minha aplicação da neatmo está prever entre domingo e segunda , 30,8 mm 
Não me diminui , já ontem me dava esse valor 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2017 às 11:27)

joselamego disse:


> A minha aplicação da neatmo está prever entre domingo e segunda , 30,8 mm
> Não me diminui , já ontem me dava esse valor
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Pois, ontem à noite previa 40 e qualquer coisa. Agora, de manhã, já mal passa dos 20. Vamos esperar pelas próximas atualizações.


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2017 às 12:21)

É de mim ou o radar do IPMA não está a actualizar? 

Espero que, pelo menos durante o evento dos próximos dias  esteja 100% operacional, pois vai fazer bastante falta.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2017 às 12:27)

Snifa disse:


> É de mim ou o radar do IPMA não está a actualizar?
> 
> Espero que, pelo menos durante o evento dos próximos dias  esteja 100% operacional, pois vai fazer bastante falta.


O radar de Arouca ficou offline.
Neste momento o único que funciona é o de Loulé. O de Coruche está off desde ontem às 20:40. 
Vamos ver, se eles metem tudo a funcionar ou se é para ficar às cegas num evento em que é bastante necessário ter tudo a funcionar corretamente.


----------



## Stinger (9 Dez 2017 às 12:30)

joralentejano disse:


> O radar de Arouca ficou offline.
> Neste momento o único que funciona é o de Loulé. O de Coruche está off desde ontem às 20:40.
> Vamos ver, se eles metem tudo a funcionar ou se é para ficar às cegas num evento em que é bastante necessário ter tudo a funcionar corretamente.


Parece que os radares sao para tempo limpo , mal vem um temporal ficam logo off xD


----------



## rozzo (9 Dez 2017 às 12:46)

Uma carta bastante curiosa e deveras impressionante!

Um autêntico "berçário" de ciclogéneses aquela região onde vem o "mergulho" de ar frio proveniente do continente americano, na sua interacção com o ar mais quente Atlântico.
Temos ali um autêntico "comboio" de pequenas depressões a surgir enquanto essa massa de ar avança rapidamente. Grandes entradas polares nos EUA que depois se encaminham para o Atlântico Norte são quase sempre sinónimo de grandes tempestades Atlânticas uns dias depois.
É impressionante a velocidade a que avança o "mergulho"! Também se assim não fosse, a massa de ar frio resistiria menos e seria mais misturada com o ar atlântico, perdendo capacidade de gerar tempestades desta forma...

A primeira mais significativa deverá atingir a costa W de França mais logo.
Uma daquelas será a que nos atingirá amanhã ao fim do dia:







Aliás... Em rigor e vendo as cartas, penso que até serão 2 núcleos a atingir-nos também. O mais poderoso associado à frente que nos vai "varrer" o território na madrugada de Domingo para 2ª, mas depois durante o dia de segunda, penso que teremos um núcleo secundário menos intenso também a atravessar o NW da península.


----------



## lserpa (9 Dez 2017 às 13:14)

mr. phillip disse:


> Na aplicação da Netamo previa-se um acumulado entre Domingo e 2ª feira de mais de 40mm.
> Levou agora um corte para menos de metade.
> Houve alguma alteração relevante nas últimas saídas dos modelos, nomeadamente do GFS que eu não me tenha apercebido?



A NetAtmo baseia-se no ECM se não estou em erro... por
Experiência própria, a previsão da netatmo é deveras exagerada... são raras as vezes que acerta..:


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2017 às 13:14)

rozzo disse:


> Uma carta bastante curiosa e deveras impressionante!
> 
> Um autêntico "berçário" de ciclogéneses aquela região onde vem o "mergulho" de ar frio proveniente do continente americano, na sua interacção com o ar mais quente Atlântico.
> Temos ali um autêntico "comboio" de pequenas depressões a surgir enquanto essa massa de ar avança rapidamente. Grandes entradas polares nos EUA que depois se encaminham para o Atlântico Norte são quase sempre sinónimo de grandes tempestades Atlânticas uns dias depois.
> ...



Bem visível esse 2º núcleo de 995 hpa:






Outra questão irá ser o "auge" da frente de amanhã/Segunda-feira, quando o vento estiver quase a rodar de SW para NW, serão de esperar chuvas bastante intensas, normalmente é assim, e depois segue-se o pós frontal.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2017 às 13:18)

lserpa disse:


> A NetAtmo baseia-se no ECM se não estou em erro... por
> Experiência própria, a previsão da netatmo é deveras exagerada... são raras as vezes que acerta..:
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Curiosamente, tenho a percepção inversa. Normalmente fio-me na Netatmo para ter ideia dos valores de precipitação. No último evento, por exemplo, foi bem próximo.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2017 às 13:21)

Alguns modelos, em especial mesoescala estão um pouco agressivos quanto à rajada prevista mesmo para zonas mais baixas e em especial no Norte. Veja-se o exemplo do WRF da UAveiro.


Spoiler












E o WRF corrido pela MeteoCiel (rajada máxima até à data na carta):


Spoiler











Não será de admirar se o IPMA colocar aviso vermelho amanhã. O próprio Arome mostra rajadas fortes a entrar cedo.


----------



## rokleon (9 Dez 2017 às 13:38)

O RADAR em Arouca não está a dar dados desde as 12:00 
Era importante ter acesso a curto-prazo...


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Dez 2017 às 14:58)

Alguém se lembra qual era a ordem das rajadas de vento no Gong?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Dez 2017 às 15:00)

c0ldPT disse:


> Alguém se lembra qual era a ordem das rajadas de vento no Gong?



Acho que era a rondar os 130 km ou superior , acho que era isso.


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Dez 2017 às 15:21)

Depois de alguma pesquisa por sites/modelos penso que quanto ás cotas de neve, poderá nevar pelos 600/700m ao início da manhã de segunda, com acumulção residual acima dos 800m e acima dos 1000m parece-me plausível acumulações > 10CM 

Edit: IPMA põe neve em Bragança/Macedo de Cavaleiros/Vila Pouca de Aguiar/Penedono/V.N.Paiva/Sernancelhe etc., e chuva com 1º/2ºC em várias localidades entre os 400/600m


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2017 às 15:47)

Veio-me agora a memória a forte tempestade de Outubro 1987, isto porque tinha a ideia que a sinóptica era algo semelhante à prevista para estes dias.

Nesse dia, e aqui no Porto, fortes rajadas de vento ( acima dos 100 km/h) provocaram bastantes estragos.

A certa altura nem se podia ir para a rua pois o vento simplesmente empurrava as pessoas, caíram chaminés, persianas, árvores, caleiras soltavam-se dos telhados, telhas caíram nas ruas, escolas fecharam e  tudo acompanhado por  uma chuva diluviana , um verdadeiro temporal.

Cá fica a sinóptica desse dia, uma depressão também em rápido cavamento:


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2017 às 16:15)

O satélite tb teve um apagão ás 15h50... https://en.sat24.com/en/sp


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2017 às 16:30)

mr. phillip disse:


> Curiosamente, tenho a percepção inversa. Normalmente fio-me na Netatmo para ter ideia dos valores de precipitação. No último evento, por exemplo, foi bem próximo.


A minha neatmo tb costuma dar valores próximos do real...tenho observado isso !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (9 Dez 2017 às 17:46)

joselamego disse:


> A minha neatmo tb costuma dar valores próximos do real...tenho observado isso !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Pelo que eu tenho visto aqui pelos meus lados, (Açores) as previsões de chuva da netatmo, normalmente são cerca de 20mm superiores ao real! 
Ainda na segunda-feira previa 60mm e nem 40mm choveu! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## invent (9 Dez 2017 às 18:54)

Previsão para a Serra da Estrela (1950 metros)


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Dez 2017 às 19:00)

invent disse:


> Previsão para a Serra da Estrela (1950 metros)



O anenómetro da EM na Torre está a funcionar correctamente? Vai ser muito interessante seguir as rajadas. Neste quadro prevêm 100 km/h de vento médio , não me admirava que as rajadas no topo a 2000 m ultrapassem os 150 km/h.


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Dez 2017 às 19:01)

Um bom fator para a descida das cotas de neve será a baixa Altura de Geopotencial aos 850 hpa  A rondar 1300. E a baixa PA também!


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Dez 2017 às 19:05)

José Lamego, na madrugada de Segunda que tal uma subida à Fóia com uma garrafinha de medronho no carro? 

Aquele topo a 900 m e pertinho do mar sem barreiras deve ficar muito agreste na passagem da frente!


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Dez 2017 às 19:07)

Jorge_scp disse:


> José Lamego, na madrugada de Segunda que tal uma subida à Fóia com uma garrafinha de medronho no carro?



No máximo a cota na Fóia descerá aos 1100m, na região sul só mesmo na serra S.Mamede, acima dos 800m


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Dez 2017 às 19:16)

c0ldPT disse:


> No máximo a cota na Fóia descerá aos 1100m, na região sul só mesmo na serra S.Mamede, acima dos 800m


Sim, eu estava mais a falar por causa do vento. E já agora da sensação térmica a seguir, já que a temperatura deve descer para uns 3/4ºC! A cota de neve estará perto da Fóia mas não suficientemente baixa.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Dez 2017 às 19:24)

invent disse:


> Previsão para a Serra da Estrela (1950 metros)



Como é que consegues o meteograma por coordenadas como antigamente? O MeteoPT só disponibiliza por concelho ...


----------



## invent (9 Dez 2017 às 19:26)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Como é que consegues o meteograma por coordenadas como antigamente? O MeteoPT só disponibiliza por concelho ...


Aqui: https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Dez 2017 às 19:28)

invent disse:


> Aqui: https://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/



Bem muito obrigado, não sabia dessa página "oculta"


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2017 às 19:32)

Jorge_scp disse:


> José Lamego, na madrugada de Segunda que tal uma subida à Fóia com uma garrafinha de medronho no carro?
> 
> Aquele topo a 900 m e pertinho do mar sem barreiras deve ficar muito agreste na passagem da frente!


Olha que ainda vou mesmo ...
Estás a desafiar-me
Eu chego a Monchique de comboio ao fim do dia , janto e ainda passo a noite no alto da Fóia ..
Com sorte, vejo vento, chuva e neve ... E fico no carro a beber medronho e a  assistir !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (9 Dez 2017 às 19:33)

Boa noite!

Este episódio que aí vem aponta para ser um bom evento. E após este episódio, quais serão as cenas dos próximos capítulos?


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2017 às 19:35)

c0ldPT disse:


> No máximo a cota na Fóia descerá aos 1100m, na região sul só mesmo na serra S.Mamede, acima dos 800m


Gosto de desafios 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2017 às 19:36)

joselamego disse:


> Olha que ainda vou mesmo ...
> Estás a desafiar-me
> Eu chego a Monchique de comboio ao fim do dia , janto e ainda passo a noite no alto da Fóia ..
> Com sorte, vejo vento, chuva e neve ... E fico no carro a beber medronho e a  assistir !
> ...


Haja coragem!  Se há coisa que me mete muito medo, é o vento! Ainda para mais no topo de uma serra...


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2017 às 19:38)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Este episódio que aí vem aponta para ser um bom evento. E após este episódio, quais serão as cenas dos próximos capítulos?



Pouca coisa, vamos aproveitar este bom evento


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Dez 2017 às 19:38)

joselamego disse:


> Gosto de desafios
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Já agora desvias a rota e passas o evento no alto da Serra de São Mamede para ver se neva e levas a garrafa


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2017 às 19:38)

Ir para a serra com este evento de vento nao me parece um bom conselho!


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2017 às 20:03)

joselamego disse:


> Gosto de desafios
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Leva uns pedregulhos dentro dos bolsos, ainda passas por aqui, lançado com o vento.  Fica em casa, à lareira e a beber um medronho e não te metas em loucuras, ir à Fóia com vento de 120 km/h só se quiseres mesmo voar. 



Davidmpb disse:


> Já agora desvias a rota e passas o evento no alto da Serra de São Mamede para ver se neva e levas a garrafa



Com sorte, apanha o vento na Fóia e vai dar a São Mamede.


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2017 às 20:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Leva uns pedregulhos dentro dos bolsos, ainda passas por aqui, lançado com o vento.  Fica em casa, à lareira e a beber um medronho e não te metas em loucuras, ir à Fóia com vento de 120 km/h só se quiseres mesmo voar.
> 
> 
> 
> Com sorte, apanha o vento na Fóia e vai dar a São Mamede.


 agora a sério !
Amanhã vai ser um dia agitado ....devemos ter prudência !
Que venha a chuva e bons acumulados !
Medronho beberei em casa , se tiver mais de 40 mm acumulados 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Dez 2017 às 20:12)

Claro que estava na brincadeira, só para realçar que na Fóia deve estar impressionante, mas como já disseram, também muito perigoso. Vamos ver se a estação do IPMA que lá está instalada recolhe dados de vento neste evento!


----------



## martinus (9 Dez 2017 às 20:16)

joselamego disse:


> Olha que ainda vou mesmo ...
> Estás a desafiar-me
> Eu chego a Monchique de comboio ao fim do dia , janto e ainda passo a noite no alto da Fóia ..
> Com sorte, vejo vento, chuva e neve ...
> ...



Amigo é melhor não ir. A gente quere-o por cá.

O sítio é demasiado desamparado para uma noite de vendaval.


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Dez 2017 às 20:19)

joselamego disse:


> agora a sério !
> Amanhã vai ser um dia agitado ....devemos ter prudência !
> Que venha a chuva e bons acumulados !
> Medronho beberei em casa , se tiver mais de 40 mm acumulados
> ...


É óbvio que se está na brincadeira, o melhor mesmo é ficar em casa, e não se pôr em aventuras em nenhuma serra.


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2017 às 20:35)

martinus disse:


> Amigo é melhor não ir. A gente quere-o por cá.
> 
> O sítio é demasiado desamparado para uma noite de vendaval.


Obrigado amigo Martinus...
Ficarei em casa a acompanhar o evento, no quentinho do corpo e alma ( roupa, alegria e medronho ) 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2017 às 20:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> É óbvio que se está na brincadeira, o melhor mesmo é ficar em casa, e não se pôr em aventuras em nenhuma serra.


Eu sei amigo David ...
Com o vento forte e chuva, só mesmo em casa ...no quentinho ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (9 Dez 2017 às 20:39)

joselamego disse:


> Olha que ainda vou mesmo ...
> Estás a desafiar-me
> Eu chego a Monchique de comboio ao fim do dia , janto e ainda passo a noite no alto da Fóia ..
> Com sorte, vejo vento, chuva e neve ... E fico no carro a beber medronho e a  assistir !
> ...



Off-Topic: Calma @joselamego , a neve é no pós-frontal, pelo que na Foia só deve nevar de madrugada, decerto coincidente com o nascer do Sol 
Quanto a aguardente de Medronho, isso é para aquecer


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Dez 2017 às 20:51)

Já estava a imaginar, o @joselamego  em directo da Fóia, a dançar o corridinho, ou, então agarrado a uma antena que por lá existem muitas.


----------



## manganao (9 Dez 2017 às 21:16)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Que grande temporal que vai ser , as rajadas de vento até poderão rondar os 130 km , acho que vai ser semelhante ao gong , o ipma tem  de rever os seus avisos , o Minho  merecia um aviso vermelho devido a precipitação   e de vento também , pois acho que no norte as rajadas vão andar á volta dos 140 km o que já implica um aviso vermelho .


acho que já meteram aviso vermelho o ipma


----------



## Teya (9 Dez 2017 às 21:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Haja coragem!  Se há coisa que me mete muito medo, é o vento! Ainda para mais no topo de uma serra...





miguel disse:


> Ir para a serra com este evento de vento nao me parece um bom conselho!


Só quem não conhece, se ficar no carro para não voar não tem problema nenhum, no topo da Foia nem arbustros há, só se voarem calhaus ou os troncos subam a serra.


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2017 às 21:32)

Aviso vermelho lançado para vários distritos do Norte, aplicável às terras altas.

Mesmo assim penso que deveriam colocar aviso vermelho para o resto dos distritos pelo menos no Litoral, que irá sofrer bastante e muito mais do que o interior, sobretudo zonas mais expostas.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2017 às 21:33)

Ainda há tempo para ajustar os avisos, se necessário.


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2017 às 21:36)

Claro, assim como os modelos ainda podem ajustar a coisa para pior ou melhor


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Dez 2017 às 21:37)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Que grande temporal que vai ser , as rajadas de vento até poderão rondar os 130 km , acho que vai ser semelhante ao gong , o ipma tem  de rever os seus avisos , o Minho  merecia um aviso vermelho devido a precipitação   e de vento também , pois acho que no norte as rajadas vão andar á volta dos 140 km o que já implica um aviso vermelho .



Uma diferença importante é que o centro barométrico do Gong chegou a PT, a ciclogénese explosiva aconteceu por cá, neste caso, como na maioria das tempestades atlânticas, o núcleo atingirá o UK/norte de França. A frente que nos assolará é que será bastante agressiva.
Por um lado já tinha saudades destas depressões de inverno. Estou é apreensivo com os riscos associados a solos e matas massacradas pela seca e pelos incêndios. Este evento vem repentinamente abrir o inverno e "fechar" (ou não) um longo e severo período de seca, de maneira brevíssima, e lá está agressiva. Popularmente, curto e grosso. Muitas baixas de electricidade, inundações rápidas, deslizamentos?

Edit: Completando:



Jorge_scp disse:


> O famoso Gong foi uma ciclogénese, a qual julgo que chegou a ser explosiva (descida de 20 hPa em 24h pelo menos), se não foi andou lá perto, cujo centro entrou por terra na zona da Galiza. Este evento tem uma sinóptica algo diferente, pois o centro do ciclone deverá entrar por França. Porém o campo de ventos será mais extenso (em área) que no caso do Gong devido à interacção com o forte Anticiclone que está a Sudoeste. A intensidade do vento só depois do evento teremos mais certezas. Tenho ideia que o vento modelado no caso do Gong era ligeiramente mais intenso, mas este evento que se aproxima tem potencial para lhe fazer concorrência.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (9 Dez 2017 às 21:53)

Lightning disse:


> Aviso vermelho lançado para vários distritos do Norte, aplicável às terras altas.
> 
> Mesmo assim penso que deveriam colocar aviso vermelho para o resto dos distritos pelo menos no Litoral, que irá sofrer bastante e muito mais do que o interior, sobretudo zonas mais expostas.



Pois é o que eu acho , aqui há certas zonas de lisboa que estão expostas a ventos muito fortes , eu acho que o litoral todo merecia aviso vermelho devido ao vento .


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2017 às 21:58)

Vai ser uma autêntica lotaria. Isto porque estive a ver modelos de rajada máxima (causada por algum evento convectivo muito localizado mais intenso, embebido na superfície frontal) e vi valores entre os 130 e 150 km/h para a margem sul. 

Claro que se fossemos todos ter mais atenção aos eventos localizados do que ao evento geral em si, então era só disparar avisos vermelhos para todo o lado.

A quantidade de água precipitável também está com valores propícios à ocorrência de problemas.........


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Dez 2017 às 23:14)

"Ganda" bomba :


----------



## Snifa (9 Dez 2017 às 23:18)

Só espero que se resolva o apagão do radar de Arouca a tempo. 

Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Dez 2017 às 23:26)

Snifa disse:


> Só espero que se resolva o apagão do radar de Arouca a tempo.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-T560 através de Tapatalk



Seria horrível não saber o que viria a caminho... tanto para a nossa curiosidade como para questões de  prevenção.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Dez 2017 às 23:31)

O IPMA tem acesso aos radares espanhóis, nunca ficam ás cegas. Tanto que tivemos N eventos antes do radar de Arouca. No entanto era bom que voltasse...


----------



## criz0r (9 Dez 2017 às 23:50)

Lightning disse:


> A quantidade de água precipitável também está com valores propícios à ocorrência de problemas.........



A Preia-Mar para esta zona está prevista entre as 21h e as 3h segundo o Instituto Hidrográfico. Vamos ver se os locais habituais da baixa de Corroios e Cova da Piedade não voltarão ao problema de sempre.


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2017 às 00:03)

criz0r disse:


> A Preia-Mar para esta zona está prevista entre as 21h e as 3h segundo o Instituto Hidrográfico. Vamos ver se os locais habituais da baixa de Corroios e Cova da Piedade não voltarão ao problema de sempre.



Aqui na zona avisei o máximo de pessoas que pude. Inclusivo (como costumo fazer sempre, quando há a "confirmação" que existe a possibilidade de isto dar para o torto) órgãos da junta de freguesia.


----------



## Cesar (10 Dez 2017 às 00:07)

Temporal agressivo em prespetiva.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2017 às 00:19)

Pessoal, tenham muito cuidado nas próximas horas! Não se metam em perigo! Nunca é demais relembrar.


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2017 às 00:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Pessoal, tenham muito cuidado nas próximas horas! Não se metam em perigo! Nunca é demais relembrar.



Daqui a 24 horas estarei eu na rua a apreciar a beleza da natureza.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Dez 2017 às 00:31)

Lightning disse:


> Daqui a 24 horas estarei eu na rua a apreciar a beleza da natureza.



Sim depois queixa-te...


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Dez 2017 às 00:32)

Lightning disse:


> Daqui a 24 horas estarei eu na rua a apreciar a beleza da natureza.



Mais depressa estarás no ar


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2017 às 00:40)

Lightning disse:


> Daqui a 24 horas estarei eu na rua a apreciar a beleza da natureza.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2017 às 00:41)

Meteofan disse:


> Sim depois queixa-te...


A sério que levaste a sério?


----------



## criz0r (10 Dez 2017 às 00:47)

@Lightning já tratei de avisar a Protecção Civil de Almada de algumas situações potencialmente perigosas aqui na Cova da Piedade e nunca obtive resposta. 
Espero que corra tudo pelo melhor e não aconteça nada de grave.


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2017 às 00:49)

@Tiagolco


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2017 às 00:50)

criz0r disse:


> @Lightning já tratei de avisar a Protecção Civil de Almada de algumas situações potencialmente perigosas aqui na Cova da Piedade e nunca obtive resposta.
> Espero que corra tudo pelo melhor e não aconteça nada de grave.



Sim. Eu como tenho contacto directo com o presidente da junta consigo sempre avisar a tempo. Há anos que o faço.  

Nunca num tom de alarmismos mas sim de prevenção. De qualquer das formas já se sabe o que a casa gasta aqui. Ainda por cima com uma feira amanhã até à hora de jantar, altura em que o vento já estará razoavelmente forte.


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2017 às 00:54)

Lightning disse:


> @Tiagolco


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2017 às 00:57)

@Tiagolco eu podia continuar nisto a noite toda  mas vamos parar por aqui senão ainda tornamos este tópico num 9gag português


----------



## ACampos (10 Dez 2017 às 00:59)

Estou a relatar desde a Póvoa de Lanhoso. Chove sem parar por aqui. Amanhã volto para o Porto logo a seguir ao almoço para não apanhar com o temporal todo. 
Saudades deste sentimento pre-tempestade!


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2017 às 00:59)

Lightning disse:


> @Tiagolco eu podia continuar nisto a noite toda  mas vamos parar por aqui senão ainda tornamos este tópico num 9gag português


Também continuaria mas é melhor sim.


----------



## ACampos (10 Dez 2017 às 00:59)

Estou a relatar desde a Póvoa de Lanhoso. Chove sem parar por aqui. Amanhã volto para o Porto logo a seguir ao almoço para não apanhar com o temporal todo. 
Saudades deste sentimento pre-tempestade!


----------



## criz0r (10 Dez 2017 às 01:13)

Lightning disse:


> Sim. Eu como tenho contacto directo com o presidente da junta consigo sempre avisar a tempo. Há anos que o faço.
> 
> Nunca num tom de alarmismos mas sim de prevenção. De qualquer das formas já se sabe o que a casa gasta aqui. Ainda por cima com uma feira amanhã até à hora de jantar, altura em que o vento já estará razoavelmente forte.



Essa feira, será a habitual feira de Corroios precisamente onde costuma decorrer as Festas em Agosto?


----------



## Francisco Afonso (10 Dez 2017 às 01:17)

não sei se tem a ver com o evento em si mas já se sentem algumas rajadas mais fortes aqui em Amarante


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2017 às 01:25)

criz0r disse:


> Essa feira, será a habitual feira de Corroios precisamente onde costuma decorrer as Festas em Agosto?



Não, essa é sempre no último domingo de cada mês. Esta é uma feira de venda de coisas em segunda mão, nunca antes feita.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 01:30)

Francisco Afonso disse:


> não sei se tem a ver com o evento em si mas já se sentem algumas rajadas mais fortes aqui em Amarante


O evento / tempestade só começa na hora almoço ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (10 Dez 2017 às 01:31)

Esta imagen es de febrero de 2017 en Lugo, pero que vayan calentando...


----------



## criz0r (10 Dez 2017 às 01:31)

Lightning disse:


> Não, essa é sempre no último domingo de cada mês. Esta é uma feira de venda de coisas em segunda mão, nunca antes feita.



Bem me parecia. Tinham-me falado em 17/12 devido ao fim de semana Natal e estava a achar estranho . De qualquer maneira é um local terrível para se frequentar nestas situações de mau tempo. Já lá estive uma vez a chover forte e a ribeira levava um caudal perigoso.


----------



## Francisco Afonso (10 Dez 2017 às 01:39)

joselamego disse:


> O evento / tempestade só começa na hora almoço ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Pois é verdade. Mas eu olho para o as imagens do satelite msg e aquilo assusta...


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 10:03)

Já a caminho de Portugal a tempestade Ana!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2017 às 13:39)

Afinal, a AEMET só lançou os avisos vermelhos hoje, o IPMA lançou ontem. Afinal, os espanhóis também são incompetentes, como foi feriado na Espanha está lá o estagiário sozinho.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 13:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Afinal, a AEMET só lançou os avisos vermelhos hoje, o IPMA lançou ontem. Afinal, os espanhóis também são incompetentes, como foi feriado na Espanha está lá o estagiário sozinho.


O AEMET e o IPMA tem falhas como qualquer outro Instituto metereológico! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (10 Dez 2017 às 13:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Afinal, a AEMET só lançou os avisos vermelhos hoje, o IPMA lançou ontem. Afinal, os espanhóis também são incompetentes, como foi feriado na Espanha está lá o estagiário sozinho.


Nem mais!


----------



## marcoacmaia (10 Dez 2017 às 13:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Afinal, a AEMET só lançou os avisos vermelhos hoje, o IPMA lançou ontem. Afinal, os espanhóis também são incompetentes, como foi feriado na Espanha está lá o estagiário sozinho.


Há certas mentes que estão totalmente apaixonadas por esse instituto, e afinal havia outra!


----------



## Dematos (10 Dez 2017 às 13:59)

E o radar de Arouca continua em off!!!!


----------



## Dematos (10 Dez 2017 às 14:02)

Já não está!!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Dez 2017 às 14:03)

Dematos disse:


> E o radar de Arouca continua em off!!!!



Tivesses falado mais cedo, mais cedo ele voltava


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Dez 2017 às 14:03)

O radar de Arouca está a funcionar.  Aqui, no Algarve, ele funciona.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 14:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O radar de Arouca está a funcionar.  Aqui, no Algarve, ele funciona.


Notícia do dia ...
O radar de AROUCA já funciona 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Dez 2017 às 14:13)

Obrigado a todos pelo "carinho"...

Sou crescido o suficiente para levar das vossas palavras o que de melhor puder retirar delas.

Venha lá a tempestade, mas amodinho, sem estragos.


----------



## Snifa (10 Dez 2017 às 14:19)

joselamego disse:


> Notícia do dia ...
> O radar de AROUCA já funciona


----------



## Intruso (10 Dez 2017 às 14:27)

Aleluia! Radar online, óptima noticia, espero que a do dia.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 15:27)

A vir com força !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk

Fonte: IPMA e Bestweather


----------



## Marco pires (10 Dez 2017 às 17:31)

Que esperar para as próximas horas na AML?
Não percebi bem se vai tudo passar mais a norte


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 18:25)

Marco pires disse:


> Que esperar para as próximas horas na AML?
> Não percebi bem se vai tudo passar mais a norte


Algum vento forte, com rajadas e chuva por vezes forte!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (10 Dez 2017 às 18:29)

Por Lisboa, ao contrário das regiões mais a Norte, não se espera chuva tão persistente de forma intensa durante muitas horas antes da passagem da frente. Deverá ir chovendo sim, e o vento aumentando gradualmente.

Depois sim, aquando da passagem da frente será de esperar um período de chuva e vento bastante fortes, como nas restantes regiões, à medida que a mesma avança.
Penso que por Lisboa deverá rondar as 00h o pico do temporal, provavelmente um pouco depois disso.


----------



## joselamego (10 Dez 2017 às 21:54)

A passagem da tempestade , agora a caminho do sul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (10 Dez 2017 às 22:31)

O fórum está a ficar lento... hoje está a ser dia de enchente  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Dez 2017 às 00:52)

É nestes eventos que se vai percebendo as falhas do radar de Arouca, o mais recente da rede  Olhando para a imagem:







 Cria faixas onde não consegue "medir" a refletividade;
 Aumenta a reflectividade de uma frente/chuva quando esta passa sob o radar (à volta de Arouca);
 Tem problemas com a Serra da Estrela.

Alguém consegue explicar estes fenómenos?


----------



## AMFC (11 Dez 2017 às 09:13)

Grande Ana, muito generosa a regar o país de norte a sul por completo, poucas depressões o fazem desta forma. Algum alivio na seca, principalmente a Norte creio, mas parece que vai voltar o tempo seco e seria bom ter a continuação de alguma precipitação.


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2017 às 09:32)

Meteofan disse:


> E voces continuam a defender o IPMA, pago por todos nós, serviço público, como se fossem os donos daquilo.
> 
> Sim, na minha opinião são MUITO fracos. Muito lentos na emissão de avisos, muito fracos no aviso à população, podia passar aqui horas a enumerar defeitos, mas não vale a pena.
> 
> Continuem a defendê-los que eles continuam a gozar com a nossa cara e a desperdiçar o dinheiro dos nossos impostos



Não digo que não se façam criticas, alias é com criticas que se pode melhorar... Duvido é que se melhore com faltas de respeito, como no post que citei, que apenas são insulto barato e sem conteúdo...


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Dez 2017 às 09:55)

O sentido de humor desta gente é só brutal!


----------



## cepp1 (11 Dez 2017 às 16:41)

Estava a almoçar num café a vi nas noticias da sic "Inverno vai ser muito chuvoso".
Não sei em que se baseiam. hoje p+ela zona do oeste muitas ribeiras com bons niveis de agua, rio Lis encheu muito e estava bem lamacento.
A "Ana" manda um abraço a todos os profetas de desgraça, que já davam Portugal como um pais morto e desértico.


----------



## kikofra (11 Dez 2017 às 17:19)

Meteofan disse:


> E voces continuam a defender o IPMA, pago por todos nós, serviço público, como se fossem os donos daquilo.
> 
> Sim, na minha opinião são MUITO fracos. Muito lentos na emissão de avisos, muito fracos no aviso à população, podia passar aqui horas a enumerar defeitos, mas não vale a pena.
> 
> Continuem a defendê-los que eles continuam a gozar com a nossa cara e a desperdiçar o dinheiro dos nossos impostos


Fosse eu confiar no IPMA e ia para o meio da tempestade desprevenido. A dizerem que o pior ia ser de noite, quando ja a maioria estava a dormir, quando a tempestade atingiu o Porto com maior intensidade por volta das 18h até as 20h. Ou Portugal para eles é só Lisboa, ou mais valia contractar muitos membros daqui que me deram informação mais acertada


----------



## criz0r (11 Dez 2017 às 17:41)

cepp1 disse:


> Estava a almoçar num café a vi nas noticias da sic "Inverno vai ser muito chuvoso".
> Não sei em que se baseiam. hoje p+ela zona do oeste muitas ribeiras com bons niveis de agua, rio Lis encheu muito e estava bem lamacento.
> A "Ana" manda um abraço a todos os profetas de desgraça, que já davam Portugal como um pais morto e desértico.



São exactamente os mesmos, que já andam a "regar" com a vinda da Tempestade "Bruno" esta semana.
Qualquer sistema frontal, por mais insignificante que seja a partir de agora vai ser uma nova Tempestade, está-se mesmo a ver o filme.


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2017 às 17:44)

Estou a ver que essa ideia dos nomes foi má ideia... só se fala a boca cheia que vem ai outra tempestade o Bruno ahaha o que vem ai é mais do mesmo tédio de tempo seco e com dias de chuva fraca e insignificante... tivemos um belo evento mas foi mais um daqueles de 1 dia


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Dez 2017 às 17:48)

Ainda hoje umas pessoas me falaram que já estão preocupadas com a próxima tempestade que aí vem o Bruno, e acham que vem daqui a poucos dias!
Já batizaram uma tempestade com o meu nome￼


----------



## cepp1 (11 Dez 2017 às 17:52)

miguel disse:


> Estou a ver que essa ideia dos nomes foi má ideia... só se fala a boca cheia que vem ai outra tempestade o Bruno ahaha o que vem ai é mais do mesmo tédio de tempo seco e com dias de chuva fraca e insignificante... tivemos um belo evento mas foi mais um daqueles de 1 dia



Que eu saiba o Minho é Portugal e no Minho ainda vai cair muita água esta semana!!!


----------



## cepp1 (11 Dez 2017 às 17:57)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...-poderaser-dos-mais-chuvosos-dos-ultimos-anos

É esta a noticia do inverno chuvoso


----------



## rozzo (11 Dez 2017 às 18:03)




----------



## criz0r (11 Dez 2017 às 18:05)

Que ridículo. Pergunto-me, que raio de fontes usam para vir para a Praça Pública alarmar meio País com isto.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2017 às 18:15)

cepp1 disse:


> Que eu saiba o Minho é Portugal e no Minho ainda vai cair muita água esta semana!!!


O problema nem é esse! Ao falarem numa nova tempestade, as pessoas que apenas se baseiam nas noticias pensam que vem aí mais um temporal como o de ontem, visto eles não explicarem as coisas da maneira correta.  Não tem nada a ver com a chuva, até porque, em termos de chuva este evento não foi nada de anormal para esta altura.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Dez 2017 às 18:17)

Várias considerações:


guisilva5000 disse:


> Cria faixas onde não consegue "medir" a refletividade;
> Aumenta a reflectividade de uma frente/chuva quando esta passa sob o radar (à volta de Arouca);
> Tem problemas com a Serra da Estrela.
> 
> Alguém consegue explicar estes fenómenos?


A altitude a que o radar está instalado influencia TODOS estes factores. Nenhum dos três radares irá medir 100% exatamente a reflectividade igual, mas costumam estar calibrados para isso. A Serra da Estrela é um obstáculo para TODOS os três radares da rede - é um ponto mais alto do que o feixe deles todos consegue alcançar, e faz parte do funcionamento natural de um radar, para mais um que está mais perto da Estrela. Há situações destas por todo o Mundo, incluindo nos tão idolatrados Estados Unidos, ou mesmo em Espanha.
As faixas têm também a ver com a altitude que os feixes conseguem alcançar, e as interferências que encontra pelo meio. Pode haver 1001 factores para isso. O IPMA não tem culpa de nenhuma destas coisas. Tal como as interferências que se vêm ocasionalmente podem ser causadas por pássaros, aviões, interferências de rede (A rede Wireless a 5 GHz pode interferir com radares, por exemplo), etc.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quanto à tempestade Bruno, obviamente que o que os OCS querem dizer (mas não dizem) é que a próxima depressão _que vier_ irá ser denominada de Bruno. NENHUM dos organismos de meteorologia envolvidos deu nome ao que quer que seja ainda. A listagem de nomes está já completa, até:
Ana, Bruno, Carmen, David, Emma, Felix, Gisele, Hugo, Irene, Jose, Katia, Leo, Marina, Nuno, Olivia, Pierre, Rosa, Samuel, Telma, Vasco e Wiam.
http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2017/12/Nombre_borrascas_profundas


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2017 às 18:31)

cepp1 disse:


> Que eu saiba o Minho é Portugal e no Minho ainda vai cair muita água esta semana!!!



Muita agua?ok fique com a sua...


----------



## cepp1 (11 Dez 2017 às 18:32)

miguel disse:


> Muita agua?ok fique com a sua...



sábado falamos e se tiver errado venho aqui lhe dizer que errei!!!


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 18:32)

miguel disse:


> Muita agua?ok fique com a sua...


Vai cair muita água mas no norte, centro e sul apenas alguns milímetros ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (11 Dez 2017 às 18:33)

joselamego disse:


> Vai cair muita água nas no norte, centro e sul apenas alguns milímetros ....
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Mas foi o que eu disse, eu falei no Minho, não disse que era em todo o Portugal!!!


----------



## miguel (11 Dez 2017 às 18:34)

Vai cair um pouco mais de água, muita água foi só ontem.


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 18:34)

cepp1 disse:


> Mas foi o que eu disse, eu falei no Minho, não disse que era em todo o Portugal!!!


Sim, eu sei , até porque eu sou do norte, sei bem que no norte chove muito mais ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2017 às 19:13)

Se a próxima tempestade for nomeada creio que será escolhido 'Dylan', que integra a lista do MO, ao invés de 'Bruno'. Os ventos mais fortes serão experienciados na Irlanda.






Para a Univ. Berlim, Zubin será o nome escolhido.


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 19:30)

Dia com atividade eléctrica razoável para o que eu esperava ainda! :


----------



## jamestorm (11 Dez 2017 às 20:13)

E pronto agora seguem/se duas semanas de pasmaceira meteorológica, certo?  Não parece que o pessoal do Lisboa e Sul va ter algo de interessante nos proximos tempos...temperaturas tb vao estar mornas ...


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Dez 2017 às 20:16)

jamestorm disse:


> E pronto agora seguem/se duas semanas de pasmaceira meteorológica, certo?  Não parece que o pessoal do Lisboa e Sul va ter algo de interessante nos proximos tempos...temperaturas tb vao estar mornas ...



Só o sul? O AA esse é de todos


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2017 às 20:19)

Anomalia da temperatura do ar a 850 hPa neste outono (22/9  9/12)






Mesmo período, PS:






Desde o início do ano:











Anomalia K = ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Dez 2017 às 20:21)

E este ano, como vai ser o natal? Ou será que o vou passar na esplanada como nos últimos anos?


----------



## Orion (11 Dez 2017 às 20:31)

Traduzindo a anomalia (1 Jan  9 Dez; PS)...






... em climatologia _vs_ média observada:


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 20:32)

Davidmpb disse:


> E este ano, como vai ser o natal? Ou será que o vou passar na esplanada como nos últimos anos?


Pelo que vejo nos modelos o natal irá ser seco e ameno ...
Talvez venha chuva depois do Natal 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2017 às 20:34)

c0ldPT disse:


> Só o sul? O AA esse é de todos


Bem, o norte entre quarta e sexta ainda vai ter qualquer coisa. Já o sul, em principio irá ter alguma chuva fraca na quinta e sexta. Foi um bom evento, mas lá está...apenas de 1 dia.
Rendeu bem é verdade, principalmente a norte amenizou muito a situação. Agora, é anticiclone novamente, e para já as previsões não apontam para mais nada, além disso, só se tudo mudar de repente como foi agora... Na região sul, as barragens continuam sem receber água. Esta chuva foi boa para regar e enxurrar ribeiros visto ter sido apenas 1 dia após meses e meses sem qualquer chuva decente, era mesmo disto que precisávamos, seria excelente se continuasse, coisa que infelizmente não vai acontecer.


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 20:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Bem, o norte entre quarta e sexta ainda vai ter qualquer coisa. Já o sul, em principio irá ter alguma chuva fraca na quinta e sexta. Foi um bom evento, mas lá está...apenas de 1 dia.
> Rendeu bem é verdade, principalmente a norte amenizou muito a situação. Agora, é anticiclone novamente, e para já as previsões não apontam para mais nada, além disso, só se tudo mudar de repente como foi agora... Na região sul, as barragens continuam sem receber água. Esta chuva foi boa para regar e enxurrar ribeiros visto ter sido apenas 1 dia após meses e meses sem qualquer chuva decente, era mesmo disto que precisávamos, seria excelente se continuasse, coisa que infelizmente não vai acontecer.


Verdade Joralentejano ,o sul precisava de mais dias e semanas como ontem e hoje.
Eu ainda tive bons acumulados , quase 60 mm
Mas parece - me que o natal irá ser seco....este mês poderá já nem vir mais chuva como hoje ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (11 Dez 2017 às 20:41)

Já estão outra vez a dar por garantidas 2 semanas de anticiclone, só porque os modelos colocam alguns cenários desses?
Não aprenderam com as últimas semanas? 

Com este padrão, mais do que 5-7 dias esqueçam, pode mudar drasticamente.
E sim, a 5-7 dias, ainda teremos mais uns bons mm para acumular no Norte do país. A sul será mais escasso claro. E aparentemente a tendência é para algum tempo mais seco, e relativamente ameno em seguida, mas parece-me com noites frias, não será propriamente morno nem quente para a época.

Mais que isso, é apenas ou futurologia, ou masoquismo....


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2017 às 20:49)

joselamego disse:


> Verdade Joralentejano ,o sul precisava de mais dias e semanas como ontem e hoje.
> Eu ainda tive bons acumulados , quase 60 mm
> Mas parece - me que o natal irá ser seco....este mês poderá já nem vir mais chuva como hoje !
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



No sotavento nem aos 20 mm chegou, tramado se o tempo por cá, fosse só com estas frentes que chove 30 minutos e acabou.  Venha é uma cut-off daquelas à antiga que deixam 400 mm numa semana, essas sim é que são boas. 

Aliás, basta comparar o ano hidrológico passado com este, a falta de cut-off's vê-se nos acumulados no Algarve.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Dez 2017 às 20:49)

Agora temos 1-2 dias de instabilidade e depois o resto de calmaria seca e deprimência anticiclonica...antigamente isto não era assim


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Dez 2017 às 20:49)

Daqui até  ao Natal muita coisa pode mudar, tenham calma.


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 20:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No sotavento nem aos 20 mm chegou, tramado se o tempo por cá, fosse só com estas frentes que chove 30 minutos e acabou.  Venha é uma cut-off daquelas à antiga que deixam 400 mm numa semana, essas sim é que são boas.
> 
> Aliás, basta comparar o ano hidrológico passado com este, a falta de cut-off's vê-se nos acumulados no Algarve.


Não me posso queixar, em Monchique choveu toda noite e de dia aguaceiros fortes
Mas sim, cut off são mais gratificantes para o Alentejo e Algarve 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (11 Dez 2017 às 21:03)

joselamego disse:


> Pelo que vejo nos modelos o natal irá ser seco e ameno ...
> Talvez venha chuva depois do Natal
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Olha que ontem ainda vi umas saídas de sonho para o Natal. White Christmas na região centro 
Ainda é cedo


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2017 às 21:04)

joselamego disse:


> Mas sim, cut off são mais gratificantes para o Alentejo e Algarve


Depende também da duração das cut-off's. Olha por exemplo no inverno passado, duravam pouco mais de 3 dias porque lá está, o anticiclone está sempre há espreita e manda logo tudo para longe, beneficiaram o Algarve porque as barragens provavelmente enchem rapidamente com uma ou duas enxurradas dos seus afluentes porque não têm tanta capacidade de armazenamento. Aqui, na minha zona por exemplo não se vai lá assim, tendo em conta a capacidade de armazenamento da barragem, só se ia lá com os próximos meses bastante chuvosos para haver cheias sucessivas e mesmo assim, não enchia por completo. Tem 203.000 de capacidade e está neste momento a cerca de 35.000, muito mau mesmo. Veremos, os próximos meses como serão...


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 21:05)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Olha que ontem ainda vi umas saídas de sonho para o Natal. White Christmas na região centro
> Ainda é cedo


Então vamos sonhar...o natal é quando um homem quiser . Imao 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 21:07)

joralentejano disse:


> Depende também da duração das cut-off's. Olha por exemplo no inverno passado, duravam pouco mais de 3 dias porque lá está, o anticiclone está sempre há espreita e manda logo tudo para longe, beneficiaram o Algarve porque as barragens provavelmente enchem rapidamente com uma ou duas enxurradas dos seus afluentes porque não têm tanta capacidade de armazenamento. Aqui, na minha zona por exemplo não se vai lá assim, tendo em conta a capacidade de armazenamento da barragem, só se ia lá com os próximos meses bastante chuvosos para haver cheias sucessivas e mesmo assim, não enchia por completo. Tem 203.000 de capacidade e está neste momento a cerca de 35.000, muito mau mesmo. Veremos, os próximos meses como serão...


Tens razão...no Alentejo é preciso chover como a tempestade Ana várias semanas !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 21:25)

A chuva intensa que se espera nos próximos meses poderá ter um impacto devastador nas zonas afetadas pelos incêndios. O alerta é feito por Mário Marques, especialista em questões climáticas e meteorológicas.
Diz que poderá ser o inverno mais chuvoso dos últimos anos ...

Fonte: Mário Marques 

Será? 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (11 Dez 2017 às 21:27)

joselamego disse:


> A chuva intensa que se espera nos próximos meses poderá ter um impacto devastador nas zonas afetadas pelos incêndios. O alerta é feito por Mário Marques, especialista em questões climáticas e meteorológicas.
> Diz que poderá ser o inverno mais chuvoso dia últimos anos ...
> 
> Fonte: Mário Marques
> ...



Esse foi o tal da noticia que publiquei o link esse tal Mário


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 21:28)

cepp1 disse:


> Esse foi o tal da noticia que publiquei o link esse tal Mário


Ah, desculpa não me tinha apercebido !
Tenho minhas reservas e dúvidas, se será chuvoso  ....


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## cepp1 (11 Dez 2017 às 22:02)

joselamego disse:


> Ah, desculpa não me tinha apercebido !
> Tenho minhas reservas e dúvidas, se será chuvoso  ....
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


conhece esse sr? algum especialista de confiança?


----------



## Marco pires (11 Dez 2017 às 22:08)

cepp1 disse:


> Estava a almoçar num café a vi nas noticias da sic "Inverno vai ser muito chuvoso".
> Não sei em que se baseiam. hoje p+ela zona do oeste muitas ribeiras com bons niveis de agua, rio Lis encheu muito e estava bem lamacento.
> A "Ana" manda um abraço a todos os profetas de desgraça, que já davam Portugal como um pais morto e desértico.




também ouvi essa noticia, foi dada por um climatologista.
de facto os tais primeiros 15 dias de dezembros perdidos por aqui anunciados não se concretizaram, felizmente.
a seca continua mas desagravou, já não estamos numa situação critica embora ainda seja grave.


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 22:14)

cepp1 disse:


> conhece esse sr? algum especialista de confiança?


Conheço pessoalmente , estive um dia a tomar café com ele em Gaia .
Ele entende do assunto , mas tenho reservas!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Dez 2017 às 22:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Depende também da duração das cut-off's. Olha por exemplo no inverno passado, duravam pouco mais de 3 dias porque lá está, o anticiclone está sempre há espreita e manda logo tudo para longe, beneficiaram o Algarve porque as barragens provavelmente enchem rapidamente com uma ou duas enxurradas dos seus afluentes porque não têm tanta capacidade de armazenamento. Aqui, na minha zona por exemplo não se vai lá assim, tendo em conta a capacidade de armazenamento da barragem, só se ia lá com os próximos meses bastante chuvosos para haver cheias sucessivas e mesmo assim, não enchia por completo. Tem 203.000 de capacidade e está neste momento a cerca de 35.000, muito mau mesmo. Veremos, os próximos meses como serão...



Para as barragens encherem no Sotavento Algarvio, foi necessário um semestre húmido entre Outubro a Março sempre com precipitação na média ou acima da média, embora chovesse poucos dias em forma torrencial, mas chovia mais de 100 mm na Serra do Caldeirão em cada mês e foi isso que encheu as barragens, aliás na serra tudo jorrava água como há anos que não via mas é preciso chover uma média de 600/700 mm anuais para encher as barragens, senão perde sempre armazenamento e este ano hidrológico que chove 20 mm em cada mês nem enche e nem erva existe ainda.

Mas, o Inverno passado foi chuvoso, no Algarve e foi o melhor dos últimos anos.   Melhor, que o último em até nevou, deve ser deve.


----------



## Agreste (11 Dez 2017 às 22:48)

um anticiclone no centro da europa é sempre muito difícil de remover... alguns cenários mostram isso, outros felizmente mostram uma situação transitória de anticiclone a oeste de nós mas com a circulação polar a afundar em nossa direção lançando-nos frentes potentes ainda antes do natal. 

vamos aguardar que não se confirme o anticiclone no centro da europa.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (11 Dez 2017 às 23:04)

joselamego disse:


> Conheço pessoalmente , estive um dia a tomar café com ele em Gaia .
> Ele entende do assunto , mas tenho reservas!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Não chegou a ser membro do fórum há alguns anos? O @Seringador?


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 23:07)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Não chegou a ser membro do fórum há alguns anos? O @Seringador?


Sim, tinha um fórum / site com o nome meteoiberia e tinha o nome de seringador no fórum !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (11 Dez 2017 às 23:27)

eu acompanhava o Meteoiberia há uns anos, mas desapareceu...


----------



## joselamego (11 Dez 2017 às 23:28)

jamestorm disse:


> eu acompanhava o Meteoiberia há uns anos, mas desapareceu...


Tamben eu mas já não funciona !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (12 Dez 2017 às 01:59)

eu também era do meteoiberia, andei lá desde 2008.
Apenas me registei aqui depois desse fórum ter morrido senão a minha data de registo neste fórum podia ser bem mais antiga. 

o Mário na minha opinião é excelente no que faz, por isso é frequentemente chamado à tv para dar a opinião
como qualquer um pode errar, mas acerta muitas mais vezes do que as que falha!


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2017 às 08:46)

huguh disse:


> eu também era do meteoiberia, andei lá desde 2008.
> Apenas me registei aqui depois desse fórum ter morrido senão a minha data de registo neste fórum podia ser bem mais antiga.
> 
> o Mário na minha opinião é excelente no que faz, por isso é frequentemente chamado à tv para dar a opinião
> como qualquer um pode errar, mas acerta muitas mais vezes do que as que falha!


Eu recordo -me de te ver pelo meteoiberia ...
Sim é verdade que o Mário já acertou muitas vezes, já vi isso acontecer, mas vamos ver como será o resto do mês de dezembro e os próximos meses .. Esperemos com confiança nas suas previsões !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## srr (12 Dez 2017 às 09:37)

Eu também estava no outro forum - Meteoiberia.

Troquei muitas impressões com o Mário e ainda falo com ele frequentemente, no seu novo projecto.

Ele fartou se de prestar um serviço gratuito e ainda por cima era fortemente criticado.

Dou lhe toda a razão e o meu apoio no novo projecto.

Não se pode dar "pérolas a porcos" - Citação Bíblica.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (12 Dez 2017 às 09:40)

Sim o Mário é um grande profissional naquilo que faz, falo com ele todos os dias, também cheguei a estar no meteoiberia, era um belo forum, mas infelizmente o servidor desapareceu, por isso me registei depois aqui neste.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Dez 2017 às 09:46)

Eu também já estive no outro fórum meteoiberia , mas infelizmente já foi à vida , pode ser que um dia volte o servidor .


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Dez 2017 às 10:01)

Epá, mas tantos que participaram no Meteoiberia? eu também fui um deles...
Infelizmente o forum, grande parte dos dias, estava " ás moscas" e eram poucos aqueles que postavam regularmente, essa foi uma das razões entre outras para o forum ter acabado.
Gostava que um dia voltasse.


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2017 às 10:29)

O MeteoIbéria foi durante muito tempo assunto tabu no MeteoPT. Foi formado por dissidentes do MeteoPT, que copiaram todo o conceito deste fórum e aliciaram membros a deixarem o MeteoPT e a inscreverem-se no MeteoIbéria. Isso passou-se pouco tempo antes de me inscrever aqui, parece que formam tempos difíceis para o MeteoPT, que felizmente conseguiu sobreviver apesar das dificuldades.

Nunca tive conta no MeteoIbéria, nem iria ter, mesmo que ainda existisse, por respeito ao MeteoPT!

Alguém sabe porque é que o MeteoIbéria desapareceu do mapa?


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (12 Dez 2017 às 10:33)

MSantos disse:


> O MeteoIbéria foi durante muito tempo assunto tabu no MeteoPT. Foi formado por dissidentes do MeteoPT, que copiaram todo o conceito deste fórum e aliciaram membros a deixarem o MeteoPT e a inscreverem-se no MeteoIbéria. Isso passou-se pouco tempo antes de me inscrever aqui, parece que formam tempos difíceis para o MeteoPT, que felizmente conseguiu sobreviver apesar das dificuldades.
> 
> Nunca tive conta no MeteoIbéria, nem iria ter, mesmo que o ainda existisse, por respeito ao MeteoPT!
> 
> Alguém sabe porque é que o MeteoIbéria desapareceu do mapa?




Foi por causa que o fórum já estava com pouco pessoal , já estava praticamente parado , poucas pessoas já participavam , enfim ...


----------



## jamestorm (12 Dez 2017 às 11:45)

eu participava de vez em qdo no Meteoiberia, gostava mto do forum, mas um dia ia aceder e tinha desaparecido. Mas sim não tinha nem metade da participação activa do Meteo.PT. Não gostava mto do nome "Iberia", mas tinha alguns bons participantes, que tal como aqui, parecia que sabiam do que falavam...


----------



## comentador (12 Dez 2017 às 11:48)

Bom dia!

Também fui membro do meteoibéria, com o mesmo nome de utilizador que uso neste fórum, aliás increvi-me nos dois fóruns ao mesmo tempo. Sempre fui apaixonado pelas previsões do tempo e por fenómenos climáticos, por isso aqui estou, embora seja pouco participativo, mas entro neste fórum todos os dias para consultar as previsões e ver as opiniões de cada membro.

Um grande bem haja a todos os membros e votos de que este fórum perdure.


----------



## huguh (12 Dez 2017 às 14:18)

sim, o meteoiberia desapareceu devido à pouca atividade que tinha nos ultimos tempos, a maior parte do tempo eram 4/5 pessoas no maximo que la falavam e só enchia mais em dias de eventos importantes.
É normal que muitos que lá estavam estejam aqui também, já que para quem gosta deste tipo de assunto, não há muitas mais escolhas. Apenas nunca me inscrevi aqui antes porque comecei lá e não tinha lógica andar em 2 fóruns ao mesmo tempo a dizer a mesma coisa.

Eu próprio tinha la tópicos com várias fotos de cheias antigas e recentes da Régua que entretanto desapareceram, mas é algo que vou colocar neste fórum em breve


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2017 às 14:33)

Marco pires disse:


> também ouvi essa noticia, foi dada por um climatologista.
> de facto os tais primeiros 15 dias de dezembros perdidos por aqui anunciados não se concretizaram, felizmente.
> a seca continua mas desagravou, já não estamos numa situação critica embora ainda seja grave.



ai não se concretizaram? Em dezembro 1 dia e meio de chuva nos primeiros 15 dias é alguma coisa? Enfim eu não vejo maneira de se alterar o que quer que seja ate ao natal, talvez depois de 26 a coisa fique boa...


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2017 às 17:18)

O padrão previsto pelo ECM (de Nov) para este mês é análogo ao último evento.






Contudo, olhando para o passado...






... e para o futuro...






... não vejo como é que a previsão do ECM se vai concretizar. Ainda assim, e lá para o fim do ano, o padrão pode eventualmente voltar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Dez 2017 às 18:44)

miguel disse:


> ai não se concretizaram? Em dezembro 1 dia e meio de chuva nos primeiros 15 dias é alguma coisa? Enfim eu não vejo maneira de se alterar o que quer que seja ate ao natal, talvez depois de 26 a coisa fique boa...



Cada um só vê e entende o que quer...
Mais um exemplo. 
Vamos acreditar... A previsão estacional para Janeiro é jeitosa.


----------



## hurricane (12 Dez 2017 às 19:09)

Ai está. Anticiclone bem no centro da Europa Ocidental para estragar tudo por uns tempos.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Dez 2017 às 19:17)

**
*Dias frios e chuvosos? Não se deixe abater pela depressão de inverno*





Não há problema em querer ficar em casa quando há chuva lá fora, o dia está cinzento e há mantas quentinhas no sofá. A questão é outra e mais complexa quando os sintomas se repetem, o corpo amolece, e a cabeça não tem motivação. A hora de verão muda e chega o horário de inverno, mais pesado, mais tristonho. O dia escurece mais cedo, há menos tempo de exposição solar, os corpos mexem-se menos, o organismo pede refeições mais robustas e com mais açúcar.* E os sintomas instalam-se: tristeza, fadiga, insónias, falta de motivação, raciocínio lento, ataques de choro, angústia. […]
*
https://www.jn.pt/noticias-magazine...abater-pela-depressao-de-inverno-8964657.html


----------



## joralentejano (12 Dez 2017 às 19:22)

Davidmpb disse:


> **
> *Dias frios e chuvosos? Não se deixe abater pela depressão de inverno*
> 
> 
> ...


Deixem lá ver que é a primeira vez que Portugal tem frio e chuva Ai se chovesse sem parar dias e dias.... Haja paciência para esta gente que tudo inventa, nunca tinha ouvido falar em tal coisa enfim...


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Dez 2017 às 19:32)

Não fosse a "Ana" seria mais um mês muito abaixo da média... Assim será na média em alguns locais, um pouco acima noutros, um pouco abaixo noutros...

Até ao Natal, à exceçao da "chuva" de amanhã e quinta, mais nada...
Depois do Natal logo se verá.


----------



## hurricane (12 Dez 2017 às 19:32)

Davidmpb disse:


> **
> *Dias frios e chuvosos? Não se deixe abater pela depressão de inverno*
> 
> 
> ...



Dias quentes e com sol? Nao se deixe abater pela depressao da falta de neve. É o meu caso. LOL


----------



## cepp1 (12 Dez 2017 às 19:40)

Tendo em conta o que se dizia até esperava menos chuva neste outono


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Dez 2017 às 19:48)

hurricane disse:


> Dias quentes e com sol? Nao se deixe abater pela depressao da falta de neve. É o meu caso. LOL


Eu também sofro de depressão... mas é de verão. lol


----------



## vitamos (12 Dez 2017 às 19:49)

cepp1 disse:


> Tendo em conta o que se dizia até esperava menos chuva neste outono


Tendo em conta o que alguns diziam, não vamos generalizar . Aliás parece que a lição Ana não foi grande lição. Dos que falam em Inverno muito chuvoso ao não vai chover mais até não sei quando continuamos a ter muitas certezas em previsões a mais de uma semana... Dá vontade de voltar atrás, e fazer citações "ad infinitum..."


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2017 às 19:56)

Ora, para mim e pelos modelos a longo prazo, janeiro deverá ser um bom mês de chuva...já aqui tinha dito isso !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (12 Dez 2017 às 19:57)

A intensidade da Ana gerou um evento excecional especialmente para o sul.

Uma mudança de padrão continua tão remota depois da Ana como era antes da Ana.

Nas próximas semanas até pode aparecer alguma _cut-off_ mas fundamentalmente ainda nada mudou.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Dez 2017 às 20:01)

cepp1 disse:


> Tendo em conta o que se dizia até esperava menos chuva neste outono


Menos chuva do que este outono?
Para isso teríamos que recuar até 1931, este foi o segundo outono mais seco desde que há registos.


----------



## WinterIsHere (12 Dez 2017 às 21:48)

comentador disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Também fui membro do meteoibéria, com o mesmo nome de utilizador que uso neste fórum, aliás increvi-me nos dois fóruns ao mesmo tempo. Sempre fui apaixonado pelas previsões do tempo e por fenómenos climáticos, por isso aqui estou, embora seja pouco participativo, mas entro neste fórum todos os dias para consultar as previsões e ver as opiniões de cada membro.
> 
> Um grande bem haja a todos os membros e votos de que este fórum perdure.


 
 Subscrevo, totalmente! Exatamente o meu caso!


----------



## Marco pires (12 Dez 2017 às 23:24)

que tal vermos os acumulados deste ultimo evento?
se calhar em algumas regiões choveu metade ou até pouco mais de metade da média mensal de dezembro, nada mau para os tais 15 dias de secura que se anunciava aqui


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2017 às 23:26)

Marco pires disse:


> que tal vermos os acumulados deste ultimo evento?
> se calhar em algumas regiões choveu metade ou até pouco mais de metade da média mensal de dezembro, nada mau para os tais 15 dias de secura que se anunciava aqui


Monchique neste último evento tive segundo minha estação da neatmo 
59,2 mm acumulado 
Desde que comprei a estação no dia 3 outubro ( tenho acumulado a rondar os  160 mm )

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Marco pires (12 Dez 2017 às 23:42)

bem bom joselamego


----------



## fhff (13 Dez 2017 às 00:52)

Marco pires disse:


> que tal vermos os acumulados deste ultimo evento?
> se calhar em algumas regiões choveu metade ou até pouco mais de metade da média mensal de dezembro, nada mau para os tais 15 dias de secura que se anunciava aqui


Por aqui foram 29 mm.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2017 às 01:26)

*27mm* que é mais ou menos o que irei ter a 5 dias do final do mês que brutalidade não haja duvida...de Coimbra para cima a media ta feita e devera ser superior até a média graças a Ana..


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Dez 2017 às 01:57)

Na Quinta do Conde, a Ana deixou 34.5mm.


----------



## baojoao (13 Dez 2017 às 07:41)

78.2 mm


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2017 às 09:19)

Pouca ou nenhuma chuva prevista de lisboa para sul nos próximos 10-15 dias, a Ana foi benvinda e generosa mas sem seguimento de precipitação apenas mitiga a seca. Neste regime de precipitação não nos safamos, precisamos de um inverno dos bons velhos tempos.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (13 Dez 2017 às 09:21)

Por aqui vou com 30,6mm, todo o ribatejo ainda não chegou aos 40mm, ou seja mais um mês que vai ser seco, muito bom este ano, está a ser o mais seco de todos, ainda só vou com 320mm, que fartura que têm chovido.


----------



## belem (13 Dez 2017 às 09:57)

Marco pires disse:


> que tal vermos os acumulados deste ultimo evento?
> se calhar em algumas regiões choveu metade ou até pouco mais de metade da média mensal de dezembro, nada mau para os tais 15 dias de secura que se anunciava aqui



É verdade, também eu fiquei espantado com essas previsões tão antecipadas (e o Rozzo bem que nos avisou que eventos generosos (em chuva), podem surgir rapidamente do «nada») e mal acabou a Ana, ainda nem vamos a metade do mês,  já há quem faça previsões de que o restante mês de Dezembro vai ser seco.


----------



## srr (13 Dez 2017 às 10:42)

Abrantes - 35 mm 

Hoje reparei que as ribeiras voltaram a secar novamente.

Onde é que isto irá parar .!! ?? !!


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2017 às 10:52)

belem disse:


> É verdade, também eu fiquei espantado com essas previsões tão antecipadas (e o Rozzo bem que nos avisou que eventos generosos (em chuva), podem surgir rapidamente do «nada») e mal acabou a Ana, ainda nem vamos a metade do mês,  já há quem faça previsões de que o restante mês de Dezembro vai ser seco.


É? Eu fiz essas previsões e não estou arrependido de a ter feito. Então, na região sul em 15 dias da 1° quinzena, 14 foram secos. Não conto sequer com quinta nem sexta porque não vai ser nada de jeito, se não fosse a Ana essa chuva molhava os solos por cima e no dia a seguir já estava tudo seco outra vez.
Em mais de 70 dias de outono, choveram menos de 15 por cá e até ao natal fico com a minha opinião acerca de termos tempo seco. O GFS antes deste evento, ainda previa algo sempre acima das 240h e agora o que prevê? Apenas qualquer nas 384h em todas as saídas mas dali não passa.
No sul, as barragens continuam sem receber qualquer água, aqui na minha zona as ribeiras só correm porque nascem na serra, a única coisa que poderá aparecer com mais força é alguma erva.
Basicamente, esta chuva serviu para enxurrar ribeiras e pouco mais, grande parte já devem ter secado.
*23.9mm* no total do evento
*78.3mm* desde setembro, quando o normal já era para ter mais de 200mm

Se continuarmos com este regime de chuvas apenas por 1 ou 2 dias, estamos bem tramados. No inverno passado foi igual e neste momento, estamos como estamos.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2017 às 10:53)

*Os efeitos da seca estão para durar*
Em Espanha, as perdas da produção agrícola chegaram a atingir 100% em algumas regiões.

As chuvas chegaram finalmente à Península Ibérica mas os efeitos da seca estão para durar. Em algumas zonas de Espanha e Portugal as colheitas agrícolas foram completamente perdidas e os agricultores reclamam o apoio do estado.

O tema trouxe de novo à baila a questão da gestão dos recursos hídricos e a necessidade de colaboração entre as autoridades portuguesas e espanholas.

Em Espanha, as perdas da produção agrícola chegaram a atingir 100% em algumas regiões.

"A seca em áreas específicas de Leão e Castela foi totalmente devastadora com as perdas a atingirem 100% da produção, em particular nas zonas chamadas "áreas 0", especialmente na zona de Palencia. Podemos dizer que se registou uma perda média de 30% da produção em todo o país, em particular na produção de cereais", afirma Jaime Haddad, sub-secretário espanhol para a Agricultura e Pesca, Alimentação e Meio Ambiente, MAPAMA.

Os prejuízos na área da exploração bovina também foram consideráveis, segundo Jaime Haddad.

"As pastagens estão secas e os agricultores não têm alternativa senão comprarem alimentos compostos ou forragem de forma a alimentarem o gado que, em situações normais, seria alimentado nas pastagens. Isso implica o aumento da produção causado diretamente pela seca".

Os peritos concordam. O sul da Europa está a aquecer mais rapidamente do que a média mundial. Será necessária muita chuva nos próximos meses para recuperar os níveis das barragens e os caudais dos rios.

http://pt.euronews.com/2017/12/12/os-efeitos-da-seca-estao-para-durar

O que caiu em algumas zonas, foi só uma gota no oceano.


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Dez 2017 às 10:56)

A estação Sesimbra (Zambujal) acumulou durante o evento *62.2 mm*, enquanto a estação que está a 200 m da minha casa acumulou *50.8 mm*. Bons acumulados, cerca de 50% do normal para Dezembro.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2017 às 11:04)

miguel disse:


> *27mm* que é mais ou menos o que irei ter a 5 dias do final do mês que brutalidade não haja duvida...de Coimbra para cima a media ta feita e devera ser superior até a média graças a Ana..


27mm, quando a média é mais de 100mm por aí, realmente é metade da média mensal.


----------



## AMFC (13 Dez 2017 às 11:56)

Mas com o país em seca extrema não estou a conseguir acompanhar o otimismo de alguns no forum, pois para haver alguma recuperação tem que haver precipitação muito acima da média e isso não está de todo a acontecer. Nem este regime de chover quase tudo num par de dias é o ideal, chuva repartida e intervalada seria bem melhor. Vimos de 8 meses sucessivos muito abaixo da média, o que faz uma enorme diferença.
As médias podem ser boas para anos normais mas claramente insuficientes para a situação que vivemos. Apenas uma opinião de alguém que gosta mas percebe pouco do tema.


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2017 às 11:58)

Só o norte pelos vistos melhorou/atenuou a situação de seca ...
Centro e sul continua quase ou mesmo igual !
Em Monchique desde outubro (tenho 160 mm) não sei a média do outono na vila, mas acho que deve ser razoável ...provavelmente devido ao efeito da serra .


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2017 às 11:59)

AMFC disse:


> Mas com o país em seca extrema não estou a conseguir acompanhar o otimismo de alguns no forum, pois para haver alguma recuperação tem que haver precipitação muito acima da média e isso não está de todo a acontecer. As médias podem ser boas para anos normais mas claramente insuficientes para a situação que vivemos. Apenas uma opinião de alguém que gosta mas percebe pouco do tema.


Algumas pessoas acham que a seca ficou resolvida com a "Ana".


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2017 às 12:49)

joselamego disse:


> Só o norte pelos vistos melhorou/atenuou a situação de seca ...
> Centro e sul continua quase ou mesmo igual !
> Em Monchique desde outubro (tenho 160 mm) não sei a média do outono na vila, mas acho que deve ser razoável ...provavelmente devido ao efeito da serra .
> 
> ...



Teres 160 mm é bastante seco para Monchique. Basta veres que a média em Faro de Outubro e Novembro segundo a normal 1981-2010 é de 150.5 mm.


Em Faro, a precipitação está a rondar os 17% em relação à normal, está perfeitamente na normal. 

Dizem, os mais entendidos na matéria, que no Inverno vai aumentar a precipitação e no Outono e na Primavera vai diminuir. Curiosamente, aonde o Algarve tem maior perda de precipitação é no Inverno e tem aumentado ou mantido na Primavera e no Outono. São as tais alterações climáticas, onde todos sabem o futuro mas no fundo não dão uma para a caixa.


----------



## belem (13 Dez 2017 às 13:37)

joralentejano disse:


> É? Eu fiz essas previsões e não estou arrependido de a ter feito. Então, na região sul em 15 dias da 1° quinzena, 14 foram secos. Não conto sequer com quinta nem sexta porque não vai ser nada de jeito, se não fosse a Ana essa chuva molhava os solos por cima e no dia a seguir já estava tudo seco outra vez.
> Em mais de 70 dias de outono, choveram menos de 15 por cá e até ao natal fico com a minha opinião acerca de termos tempo seco. O GFS antes deste evento, ainda previa algo sempre acima das 240h e agora o que prevê? Apenas qualquer nas 384h em todas as saídas mas dali não passa.
> No sul, as barragens continuam sem receber qualquer água, aqui na minha zona as ribeiras só correm porque nascem na serra, a única coisa que poderá aparecer com mais força é alguma erva.
> Basicamente, esta chuva serviu para enxurrar ribeiras e pouco mais, grande parte já devem ter secado.
> ...



Mas eu nem me referia a si (aliás nem lembro das suas previsões).

Facto indesmentível é, que houve gente que fez essas previsões e nem foi preciso chegar a meio do mês, para perceber que estavam erradas.


----------



## miguel (13 Dez 2017 às 14:17)

Tem pessoas que parece que já se conformaram aos meses com pouca chuva que basta um evento para ficarem felizes e contentes, quando na verdade a seca está quase na mesma em metade do Pais e até final do mês pouco se vê e só mesmo um grande optimismo sem fundamento pode dizer o contrario. chegado a maio do mês mantenho o que disse ao inicio do mês... 30/50mm ate dia 25 na maioria do Continente por amor de Deus só não vê quem não quer... ok o Pais não é só o Sul mas também não é só o Minho e Douro Litoral.


----------



## belem (13 Dez 2017 às 14:42)

Mas quem é que já se conformou com a chuva que caiu (quanto muito, ainda que (pelo menos para já) não tenha sido o suficiente, já ajudou a desagravar um pouco a situação)?
Estávamos a falar no estado do tempo (meteorologia) e das previsões de alguns em que a primeira quinzena de Dezembro seria sem chuva e agora alguns já estão cometer o mesmo erro para a segunda quinzena de Dezembro.
Na minha opinião, é algo cedo para fazer tais previsões, sobretudo a esta distância temporal e com a imprevisibilidade normal desta época do ano.


----------



## MipsUc (13 Dez 2017 às 14:54)

miguel disse:


> Tem pessoas que parece que já se conformaram aos meses com pouca chuva que basta um evento para ficarem felizes e contentes, quando na verdade a seca está quase na mesma em metade do Pais e até final do mês pouco se vê e só mesmo um grande optimismo sem fundamento pode dizer o contrario. chegado a maio do mês mantenho o que disse ao inicio do mês... 30/50mm ate dia 25 na maioria do Continente por amor de Deus só não vê quem não quer... ok o Pais não é só o Sul mas também não é só o Minho e Douro Litoral.


De que vale ficar inconformado com o que tem chovido? O antílope vai embora mais depressa? Não há nada que possamos fazer em relação a isso. No entanto, podemos poupar água em nossas casas porque sabemos que este bem essencial para a vida está a ficar escasso na península ibérica. 
Não me interpretem mal. Temos que aceitar o que temos.


----------



## Torto 21 (13 Dez 2017 às 15:31)

Olá a todos, acabei de me inscrever no forum, vivo nos Alvarrões, no concelho de Marvão e vou tentar dar o meu contributo do melhor que sei.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2017 às 15:40)

Torto 21 disse:


> Olá a todos, acabei de me inscrever no forum, vivo nos Alvarrões, no concelho de Marvão e vou tentar dar o meu contributo do melhor que sei.


Bem vindo!!


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2017 às 15:47)

Torto 21 disse:


> Olá a todos, acabei de me inscrever no forum, vivo nos Alvarrões, no concelho de Marvão e vou tentar dar o meu contributo do melhor que sei.


Marvão , fixe! Alto Alentejo ...
Bem vindo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (13 Dez 2017 às 15:53)

Desculpem, mas tenho de intervir. 

É unânime que Portugal está a ficar cada vez mais seco, o que se vê quer pela redução da água armazenada nas barragens como pelo problema das pastagens para criação de gado e ao nível da agricultura.

Face a isso, o que podemos fazer?

Primeiro, a medida mais urgente é poupar água. Porém, poupar água num momento de seca extremo é uma medida a muito curto prazo. Sabemos que quando chover mais os indivíduos vão passar a consumir novamente mais água. Mais tarde, quando a seca se agravar, aí voltaremos a poupar mais. 

Mas de que serve para o longo prazo poupar água? Se os problemas se agravam tendencialmente com as condições climáticas, a poupança em momentos mais gravosos permite sobreviver nesses momentos.

No longo prazo precisamos de ser ativos e não reativos. No longo prazo planeia-se, intervém-se, modifica-se as condições.

Podemos adotar métodos eficientes para poupar água e obter o mesmo rendimento agrícola? Podemos. Mas isso é poupar água, só que de uma forma mais arrojada e planeada. Mas que desenvolvimento poderemos esperar no setor da agricultura e pecuária se deixar de haver água para sequer economizar com estes métodos?

A questão poderá ser de muito longo prazo, e ser portanto mais abrangente.

Acho que perante estas dificuldades só se poderá responder com desafios. Desafiar as condições naturais, deixar de estar subjugada a estas condições. Nesta perspetiva, encontrar soluções para dessalinização da água do mar poderá ser uma das soluções. É caro, mas é um investimento.

A percentagem do PIB português referente à agricultura e pecuária é reduzido, mas se tivermos em conta toda a produção industrial e serviços associados a esses setores primários a situação é mais séria. E se além disso considerarmos a balança comercial, a situação ainda se torna mais importante. Além de que um país desértico no interior e fixado apenas no litoral deixa gradualmente de ter vastas áreas utilizadas e ocupadas.

Aceitar é importante, porque implica uma consciencialização do problema. Mas só é certa no curto prazo. Porque se aceitar significou realmente consciencialização, então o entendimento dos efeitos deverá levar à reflexão sobre soluções sólidas no futuro.

Invista-se menos no imediato, pois investir no imediato é gastar. Invista-se no futuro, ainda mais sabendo como será o futuro em relação ao presente.


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2017 às 16:35)

Dados atualizados até dia 11.

















algarvio1980 disse:


> Dizem, os mais entendidos na matéria, que no Inverno vai aumentar a precipitação e no Outono e na Primavera vai diminuir. Curiosamente, aonde o Algarve tem maior perda de precipitação é no Inverno e tem aumentado ou mantido na Primavera e no Outono. São as tais alterações climáticas, onde todos sabem o futuro mas no fundo não dão uma para a caixa.



Para a tua zona, em que estações são as _cut-offs_ mais prevalentes?

Os modelos climáticos são bem melhores a prever configurações mais estáveis de grande dimensão do que propriamente esse tipo de eventos.

Mais, o Algarve não é propriamente chuvoso. As alterações mais dramáticas dificilmente serão visíveis aí.


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2017 às 17:02)

Estimativa que só inclui parte da 'Ana'.


----------



## VimDePantufas (13 Dez 2017 às 17:03)

Os modelos mostram que teremos alguma chuva, prosteriormente e a partir de Domingo dia 17 as temperaturas mínimas devem
voltar a descer.
Futuramente veremos, tudo está em aberto


----------



## Marco pires (13 Dez 2017 às 17:35)

Boas médias em algumas zonas, outras nem tanto.
Ainda temos muitos meses para recuperar alguma normalidade.
Não vale a pena deitar a toalha ao chão nesta altura do campeonato.
É insuficiente o que tem chovido, sem dúvida, mas também podíamos estar muito piores.
O regime de chover 1 ou 2 dias e estarmos quase metade do resto do mês sem chover não interessa muito, é um facto, mas assim vão as coisas e nada a fazer.
Podia e devia ser muito melhor, seria bom e excelente se fosse muito melhor, mas podia ser também bem pior.
Que tal vermos o copo meio cheio do que vermos o copo meio vazio?
Temos ainda uns 4 meses para ver no que vai dar, não se desgracem para já


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2017 às 18:57)

Este mês até é uma boa caricatura do que é o AG em PT.

Em 2 ou 3 dias atinge-se a média e o resto do mês é _cozer_ com temperaturas tendencialmente acima da média.

E o centro usufruiu da intensidade pouco frequente da tempestade. O desequilíbrio podia ter sido muito pior.

---

O problema de generalizar climatologias regionais com globais é mesmo a área. Por exemplo, os 92.2 mil km2 de Portugal equivalem apenas a algo como 0.9% dos 10.1 milhões de km2 da área da Europa. É mesmo preciso comparar PT com a área global?

Ainda assim vou comparar regiões. Vejo que nos últimos anos PT continental tem tido alguns invernos globalmente abaixo da média '71-'00. Como os boletins da minha região têm uma configuração - e uma média - diferente deixo o resumo dos meses Nov-Fev entre 2000-2016:






Como dá para ver já não há propriamente invernos frescos tendo em conta os critérios de antigamente. E há ainda isto...
















Se há queixas de que as generalizações do IPMA descaracterizam algumas climatologias regionais, concordo totalmente. Em muitas coisas mais parece que existem 2 IPMA's que trabalham em realidades paralelas. E como consequência disso os 'continentais' falam muito mas sabem pouco.

Se as climatologias regionais têm assim tanta relevância para confirmar ou negar o AG, estão o arquipélago onde resido, que é frequentemente ignorado pelos 'continentais', tem tantas ou mais razões de queixa.

Aqui não há mudanças tão dramáticas porque há muito dia com nevoeiro mas podia não ser o caso.


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Dez 2017 às 19:16)

Marco pires disse:


> Boas médias em algumas zonas, outras nem tanto.
> Ainda temos muitos meses para recuperar alguma normalidade.
> Não vale a pena deitar a toalha ao chão nesta altura do campeonato.
> É insuficiente o que tem chovido, sem dúvida, mas também podíamos estar muito piores.
> ...



Concordo plenamente


----------



## Orion (13 Dez 2017 às 19:21)

> O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera - IPMA, a Agência Meteorológica Estatal de Espanha - AEMET e a Méteo-France acordaram entre si que algumas das tempestades e depressões passariam a ter nome, aquando da sua passagem pelo Oceano Atlântico e eventualmente pela região mais ocidental do Mar Mediterrâneo. Esta nomeação segue critérios específicos e acordados entre os 3 serviços, uma vez que a emissão de avisos meteorológicos é diferente de País para País.
> 
> Neste contexto, o primeiro serviço meteorológico a içar um aviso laranja e/ou vermelho de velocidade do vento e/ou rajada durante a passagem de uma tempestade ou sistema depressionário dará o nome à tempestade/depressão, sendo que após serem nomeadas, mantêm o nome durante toda a sua deslocação e até terminarem.
> 
> ...



 http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...media/noticias/textos/nomear-tempestades.html

Críticas válidas...

- Só agora (dia 13) é que se lembram de publicar este aviso quando a MeteoFrance e a AEMET já o fizeram há muito?

&

- Porque é que usam a foto do furacão Alex para esta notificação? 






Ali o @Flaviense21 continua a afiar as facas


----------



## jonas (13 Dez 2017 às 19:30)

Torto 21 disse:


> Olá a todos, acabei de me inscrever no forum, vivo nos Alvarrões, no concelho de Marvão e vou tentar dar o meu contributo do melhor que sei.


Bem- vindo.


----------



## Torto 21 (13 Dez 2017 às 19:33)

Obrigado a todos pelas boas vindas


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Dez 2017 às 19:40)

Torto 21 disse:


> Obrigado a todos pelas boas vindas



Bem vindo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2017 às 20:31)

Cada vez que vejo a previsão do tempo na TVI a esta hora nem sei se ria ou chore... 18ºc/13ºc amanhã para Portalegre segundo eles, incompetentes até dizer chega!


----------



## baojoao (13 Dez 2017 às 21:42)

Ah!Ah! Isto é que era 
Deixem um gajo sonhar, mesmo sabendo que a probabilidade de acontecer é inferior a 0,00000000000000000001%


----------



## Norther (13 Dez 2017 às 23:04)

Depois do fim de semana só se espera por anticiclone até depois do natal, vamos ver se não se concretiza essas previsões, é muito tempo sem precipitação.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Dez 2017 às 23:55)

Chuva nas próximas semanas nem nada...pouco choveu neste evento por aqui, a brincar a brincar estamos quase no final do ano e pouco choveu 
Anticiclone até mais não...


----------



## Zulo (14 Dez 2017 às 07:12)

Norther disse:


> Depois do fim de semana só se espera por anticiclone até depois do natal, vamos ver se não se concretiza essas previsões, é muito tempo sem precipitação.


Até ao Natal. A partir daí até se espera uma última semana de 2017 com chuva no norte e centro. Não façamos cenários já a duas semanas novamente.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Dez 2017 às 10:11)

Parece que o filme do ano passado se vai repetir, há um ano atrás já padeciamos de anticiclonite aguda grave... lembro-me que no Natal não vi o sol em Chaves, e pelos vistos este ano pode acontecer o mesmo... AA e nevoeiro por terras transmontanas para o Natal.

A tão desejada e necessária mudança de padrão continua uma miragem.


----------



## Zulo (14 Dez 2017 às 10:21)

Chuva a partir de 26 é possível. A probabilidade é a mesma de termos AA...

Entretanto no Alasca:

https://www.providr.com/alaska-snow...tm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=providr&f=one


----------



## Torto 21 (14 Dez 2017 às 10:24)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Parece que o filme do ano passado se vai repetir, há um ano atrás já padeciamos de anticiclonite aguda grave... lembro-me que no Natal não vi o sol em Chaves, e pelos vistos este ano pode acontecer o mesmo... AA e nevoeiro por terras transmontanas para o Natal.
> 
> A tão desejada e necessária mudança de padrão continua uma miragem.


Vale mais AA com nevoeiro do que AA com sol no natal


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Dez 2017 às 11:15)

Espero que da mesma forma que acertou no AA, esta previsão acerte para Janeiro...







*En Europe :*

Le général hiver pourrait s’installer davantage en janvier 2018, avec des hautes pressions situées entre le nord des îles Britanniques et la Scandinavie. Résultat : un froid bien présent et parfois sévère du nord-ouest de la Russie et des Pays Scandinaves aux îles Britanniques, en passant par le nord de la France, le Benelux ou encore l’Allemagne. Conditions globalement sèches sous cet air froid sec, n’empêchant pas quelques épisodes neigeux de se produire. Douceur vers l’Islande et le sud-est du continent jusqu’au Proche-Orient et jusqu’en Italie. *D’abondantes précipitations sont envisagées entre la péninsule Ibérique*, l’Italie et dans une moindre mesure entre la Grèce et le nord de la Mer Noire.

A partir daí...











Segundo esta previsão, só Janeiro nos poderá "salvar"...

(...)






Oremos...


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 11:18)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Espero que da mesma forma que acertou no AA, esta previsão acerte para Janeiro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já tinha escrito aqui que janeiro vai ser o melhor mês , será muito chuvoso! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Smota (14 Dez 2017 às 11:19)

Bem vindo  Torto 21!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Dez 2017 às 11:19)

joselamego disse:


> Já tinha escrito aqui que janeiro vai ser o melhor mês , será muito chuvoso!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Só acredito quando vir os rios e ribeiros a correr alegramente em direção ao mar...


----------



## jamestorm (14 Dez 2017 às 11:27)

Anticiclone sempre existiu, mas o que assusta mesmo é a pouca chuva que cai cada vez que há um evento .... hoje estava previsto chuva, mas já nao chove nada...


----------



## criz0r (14 Dez 2017 às 12:00)

jamestorm disse:


> Anticiclone sempre existiu, mas o que assusta mesmo é a pouca chuva que cai cada vez que há um evento .... hoje estava previsto chuva, mas já nao chove nada...



Pelo menos para a AML, perfeitamente de acordo com o previsto até hoje 5ªfeira.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2017 às 12:27)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Parece que o filme do ano passado se vai repetir, há um ano atrás já padeciamos de anticiclonite aguda grave... lembro-me que no Natal não vi o sol em Chaves, e pelos vistos este ano pode acontecer o mesmo... AA e nevoeiro por terras transmontanas para o Natal.
> 
> A tão desejada e necessária mudança de padrão continua uma miragem.


Ter nevoeiro até nem era mau, sempre mantinha humidade nos solos apesar de ser chato noutros sentidos.
Se continuarmos com este padrão de chuva por 2 ou 3 dias todos os meses, a região sul e provavelmente outras zonas  do país bem se pode preparar para ter água de reserva em casa para o próximo verão porque vai faltar de certeza muitas vezes nas torneiras.
Não é ser pessimista, é ser realista, no caso da minha zona, para além da barragem estar a 17%, a água tem um cheiro horrível, já não tem condições para abastecer a população praticamente. Tal como já disseste, eu enquanto não vir as ribeiras e rios a correrem bem e as barragens a encher continuarei com esta opinião. Caso em janeiro a situação não mude bem nos podemos preparar para o pior. Até ao natal acho que já está mais que visto o que vai acontecer, entretanto a seguir do natal, aquilo que o GFS prevê não passa das 360h para cima, está sempre a ser adiado.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Dez 2017 às 12:41)

criz0r disse:


> Pelo menos para a AML, perfeitamente de acordo com o previsto até hoje 5ªfeira.


Essas saídas não são de hoje


----------



## criz0r (14 Dez 2017 às 13:52)

Davidmpb disse:


> Essas saídas não são de hoje



Precisamente. Foi para comprovar, a previsão do GFS para o dia de hoje que não dava absolutamente nada de especial.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Dez 2017 às 14:04)

criz0r disse:


> Precisamente. Foi para comprovar, a previsão do GFS para o dia de hoje que não dava absolutamente nada de especial.


Mesmo assim melhorou um pouco, pelo menos para aqui, embora sim vá chover nada de especial mas é melhor que nada.


----------



## miguel (14 Dez 2017 às 14:35)

época de Natal com tempo seco começa a ser o nosso Verão de S.Martinho.. é raro o Natal com mau tempo que me recorde a mesma coisa se passa com a passagem de Ano... por tanto venha Janeiro


----------



## srr (14 Dez 2017 às 14:59)

miguel disse:


> época de Natal com tempo seco começa a ser o nosso Verão de S.Martinho.. é raro o Natal com mau tempo que me recorde a mesma coisa se passa com a passagem de Ano... por tanto venha Janeiro



Também já tinha pensado como o "Storm" - é raríssimo. ( acho que posso utilizar o termo" Rarissimo" )


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2017 às 16:04)

Nem os brasileiros salvam a malta


----------



## Orion (14 Dez 2017 às 16:29)

Como já escrevi, a malta queixa-se dos modelos sem razão. Antigamente eram muito piores. Cá deixo o exemplo dos 2 melhores modelos relativamente aos ciclones tropicais:




Excluindo o jargão estatístico, não existe nenhum modelo perfeito. Há uns, como o ECM, que são consistentemente melhores que outros (ex. GFS).





Até há bem pouco tempo o modelo alemão (assumo que seja o ICON mas pode ser o COSMO) errava muito. Devia haver mais portais que disponibilizassem a verificação dos modelos.





Ainda nos modelos, o IPMA tem certamente acesso ao ALADIN do Atlântico Norte, que cobre os Açores e a Madeira, mas não disponibiliza


----------



## dahon (14 Dez 2017 às 18:18)

miguel disse:


> época de Natal com tempo seco começa a ser o nosso Verão de S.Martinho.. é raro o Natal com mau tempo que me recorde a mesma coisa se passa com a passagem de Ano... por tanto venha Janeiro



Eu recordo e provavelmente irei recordar para o resto da minha vida.
Deixo duas pistas: 23 de Dezembro| Sting Jet.
Quem se lembra em que ano foi? 

Ps: Com isto não estou a dizer que existem muitas ou poucas tempestades na época natalícia, pura e simplesmente não tenho a percepção ou os dados para afirmar num dos sentidos.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Dez 2017 às 18:36)

dahon disse:


> Eu recordo e provavelmente irei recordar para o resto da minha vida.
> Deixo duas pistas: 23 de Dezembro| Sting Jet.
> Quem se lembra em que ano foi?
> 
> Ps: Com isto não estou a dizer que existem muitas ou poucas tempestades na época natalícia, pura e simplesmente não tenho a percepção ou os dados para afirmar num dos sentidos.


2009?


----------



## dahon (14 Dez 2017 às 18:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> 2009?


Certo...já ganhaste uma dose grátis de cAAlmex.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Dez 2017 às 21:18)

Previsão do estado do tempo para amanhã em alguns locais, segundo a *TVI*:




*-2 *para Coimbra com chuva, será que poderá nevar?


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2017 às 21:47)

Davidmpb disse:


> Previsão do estado do tempo para amanhã em alguns locais, segundo a *TVI*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Claro que é erro...não é essa temperatura para Coimbra 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Dez 2017 às 22:02)

joselamego disse:


> Claro que é erro...não é essa temperatura para Coimbra
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Claro que é erro... mas eles erram todos os dias


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Dez 2017 às 23:28)

dahon disse:


> Eu recordo e provavelmente irei recordar para o resto da minha vida.
> Deixo duas pistas: 23 de Dezembro| Sting Jet.
> Quem se lembra em que ano foi?





Davidmpb disse:


> 2009?



E depois, no célebre dia 10 de janeiro de 2010, aconteceu o milagre como podem ver  na minha foto de perfil  Pena que a minha conta do Panorâmio tenha ardido...


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2017 às 23:41)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E depois, no célebre dia 10 de janeiro de 2010, aconteceu o milagre como podem ver  na minha foto de perfil  Pena que a minha conta do Panorâmio tenha ardido...


Saudades!


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2017 às 00:08)

Lamego 
10 janeiro 2010 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (15 Dez 2017 às 00:11)

Wow neve em Arronches? Conheço bem a vila, com a neve fica ainda mais bela. Foto magnifica, deve ter sido um dia em cheio!



joralentejano disse:


> Saudades!


----------



## 1337 (15 Dez 2017 às 00:50)

No dia que nevou em todo o lado menos em Ponte de Lima, apenas uns farrapos de neve que derretiam mal tocavam o solo


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2017 às 01:04)

jamestorm disse:


> Wow neve em Arronches? Conheço bem a vila, com a neve fica ainda mais bela. Foto magnifica, deve ter sido um dia em cheio!


É verdade, numa cota inferior aos 300m, algo muito raro em Portugal. Mais fotos deste dia neste tópico:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nevao-em-arronches-10-de-janeiro-de-2010.8529/

Tinha 9 anos mas lembro-me deste dia como se fosse hoje. Não parei em casa um único minuto, foi só brincar na neve, fazer bonecos, tanta coisa... Foi simplesmente fantástico ver a minha zona pintada de branco. Será algo que vou lembrar para sempre.


----------



## jamestorm (15 Dez 2017 às 01:18)

Imagens fantásticas que irão ficar para a posteridade, parabéns pelo registo! Tambem me lembro bem o dia em que nevou no concelho de Alenquer e na vila em 2006, no final de Janeiro daquele ano. Vai ficar para sempre...



joralentejano disse:


> É verdade, numa cota inferior aos 300m, algo muito raro em Portugal. Mais fotos deste dia neste tópico:
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nevao-em-arronches-10-de-janeiro-de-2010.8529/
> 
> Tinha 9 anos mas lembro-me deste dia como se fosse hoje. Não parei em casa um único minuto, foi só brincar na neve, fazer bonecos, tanta coisa... Foi simplesmente fantástico ver a minha zona pintada de branco. Será algo que vou lembrar para sempre.


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2017 às 01:21)

joralentejano disse:


> É verdade, numa cota inferior aos 300m, algo muito raro em Portugal. Mais fotos deste dia neste tópico:
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nevao-em-arronches-10-de-janeiro-de-2010.8529/
> 
> Tinha 9 anos mas lembro-me deste dia como se fosse hoje. Não parei em casa um único minuto, foi só brincar na neve, fazer bonecos, tanta coisa... Foi simplesmente fantástico ver a minha zona pintada de branco. Será algo que vou lembrar para sempre.


Espero que voltes a repetir , a brincar na neve e ficares doido por ver cair neve em Arronches 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (15 Dez 2017 às 06:00)

Tortosendo fevereiro, dia 12 este ano

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1846828368898288&id=1583343218580139

Espero q este ano aja um assim parecido pelo menos


----------



## Norther (15 Dez 2017 às 06:10)

Claro, até la teremos geadas e temperaturas da época.


----------



## Norther (15 Dez 2017 às 09:13)

Sempre interessante, mas era mais se a sua rota fosse um pouco mais a sul, teríamos cotas e precipitação mais interessantes, e o Algarve não ficava a ver os navios como sempre.


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2017 às 11:46)

Snifa disse:


> O GFS vai " ameaçando" com boas regas lá para o fim do mês...



A mais de 300h ainda está no campo da ficção!


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Dez 2017 às 13:47)

Normalmente com a chegada do Inverno os modelos não começam a ser mais fiáveis? Pergunta honesta, porque sei que há épocas que é mais imprevisível do que outras.


----------



## Intruso (15 Dez 2017 às 14:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Normalmente com a chegada do Inverno os modelos não começam a ser mais fiáveis? Pergunta honesta, porque sei que há épocas que é mais imprevisível do que outras.


Não sou especialista mas é sempre um tiro no escuro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Dez 2017 às 23:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Normalmente com a chegada do Inverno os modelos não começam a ser mais fiáveis? Pergunta honesta, porque sei que há épocas que é mais imprevisível do que outras.



A probabilidade de errar no Inverno é bastante menor, do que nas estações de transição. 

Sinceramente e honestamente, o mês de Dezembro vai ser mais um mês seco, não estou a ver caírem 100 mm, aonde praticamente 10 dias estão a 0.

Janeiro nunca foi chuvoso no Algarve, sempre entre o muito seco, seco e normal, nos últimos 10 anos.

Talvez Fevereiro e Março mudem o panorama por aqui, mas quando o trimestre OND é extremamente seco dificilmente o ano hidrológico vai acabar normal, talvez perto dos 350 mm e já será uma sorte.


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2017 às 00:01)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A probabilidade de errar no Inverno é bastante menor, do que nas estações de transição.
> 
> Sinceramente e honestamente, o mês de Dezembro vai ser mais um mês seco, não estou a ver caírem 100 mm, aonde praticamente 10 dias estão a 0.
> 
> ...


Janeiro vai ser o melhor mês 
Já o disse 4 x 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Dez 2017 às 12:37)

Finalmente os modelos mostram alguma coisa de jeito ali a partir de dia 25/26 o problema é sempre o mesmo a distância temporal acompanhando as próximas saídas a ver se essa tendência continua ou se é só um devaneio dos modelos.


----------



## Francisco Afonso (16 Dez 2017 às 12:48)

António josé Sales disse:


> Finalmente os modelos mostram alguma coisa de jeito ali a partir de dia 25/26 o problema é sempre o mesmo a distância temporal acompanhando as próximas saídas a ver se essa tendência continua ou se é só um devaneio dos modelos.


Em que site viste os modelos?


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Dez 2017 às 12:53)

Francisco Afonso disse:


> Em que site viste os modelos?



No meteociel.fr o ecm dá instabilidade a partir de dia 26 e o gfs e o gem só dão lá para dia 27/28 de qualquer modo não vale a pena criarmos muitas expectativas tendo em conta que ainda falta muito tempo.


----------



## Francisco Afonso (16 Dez 2017 às 12:56)

António josé Sales disse:


> No meteociel.fr o ecm dá instabilidade a partir de dia 26 e o gfs e o gem só dão lá para dia 27/28 de qualquer modo não vale a pena criarmos muitas expectativas tendo em conta que ainda falta muito tempo.


Pois é melhor não, mas em principio nao devera trazer neve pois nao?


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Dez 2017 às 13:00)

Francisco Afonso disse:


> Pois é melhor não, mas em principio nao devera trazer neve pois nao?



Penso que não mas lá está falta muito tempo nem vale a pena ligarmos muito de qualquer forma já é bom aparecer alguma instabilidade pelo menos já se vê uma luz ao fundo do túnel.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Dez 2017 às 15:55)

Não estejam já a lançar foguetes para Janeiro 

Sei que está tudo ansioso por muita chuva mas não vá sair o tiro pela culatra.


----------



## martinus (16 Dez 2017 às 17:36)

O bom humor do IPMA na previsão automática a médio prazo é inexcedível. Vejam esta:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/index.jsp#Braga&Braga

Dá neve para Braga no dia de Natal!

I am dreaming of a white Christmas

Já agora, este ano dei com esta chalaça de Natal:

Pergunta: Como se chama a mulher do Pai Natal?
Resposta: Mary Christmas


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2017 às 17:47)

Como é dos japoneses não deve ser interpretado literalmente. É mais uma indicação global.












Eu também gostava de ter frio


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Dez 2017 às 19:19)

Orion disse:


> Como é dos japoneses não deve ser interpretado literalmente. É mais uma indicação global.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vai para o Canadá - 18 está noite em Ottawa por exemplo


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2017 às 19:34)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Vai para o Canadá - 18 está noite em Ottawa por exemplo



Se tivesse que escolher, prefiro Moscovo. Está +7º em vez dos -5º 'médios'.


----------



## Torto 21 (16 Dez 2017 às 19:39)

Orion disse:


> Se tivesse que escolher, prefiro Moscovo. Está +7º em vez dos -5º 'médios'.


Eu prefiro Portugal


----------



## Torto 21 (16 Dez 2017 às 19:42)

Vamos ter um natal seco


----------



## Torto 21 (16 Dez 2017 às 19:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Saudades!


Ainda vais ver tudo isso outra vez em Arronches a brincar na neve, há que ter esperança e rezar muito


----------



## Torto 21 (16 Dez 2017 às 19:52)

Dias Miguel disse:


> E depois, no célebre dia 10 de janeiro de 2010, aconteceu o milagre como podem ver  na minha foto de perfil  Pena que a minha conta do Panorâmio tenha ardido...


Há que ter Esperança que se vai repetir neste inverno.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2017 às 20:05)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Não estejam já a lançar foguetes para Janeiro
> 
> Sei que está tudo ansioso por muita chuva mas não vá sair o tiro pela culatra.



A Culatra vejo todos os dias, está mesmo em frente a Olhão.  Se o tiro saísse pela Culatra, era tramado já não vivia lá ninguém.


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2017 às 20:06)

http://fox8.com/2017/12/04/watch-mega-storm-lights-up-the-skies-over-australia/ & https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mu...mostra-ciclone-dahlia-que-atingiu-a-australia

Não acreditem em tudo o que leem 

No caso, a trovoada em nada está relacionada com a Dahlia. Como curiosidade fiz alusão às tormentas que ocorreram por volta do dia 3  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-oceania-2017.9139/pagina-3#post-640150

Os restos da Dahlia estão no canto esquerdo, no oceano. Kimberley está localizada no noroeste do continente australiano (perto das trovoadas à direita).


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2017 às 20:20)

Orion disse:


> Se tivesse que escolher, prefiro Moscovo. Está +7º em vez dos -5º 'médios'.



Se escolhesse ia para a Austrália, sol, calor, chuva e trovoadas, melhor que este clima. Se a vida voltasse a trás, provavelmente hoje estaria na Nova Zelândia ganhava bem e tinha ido atrás do meu grande amor, há 15 anos atrás.


----------



## Stinger (16 Dez 2017 às 20:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se escolhesse ia para a Austrália, sol, calor, chuva e trovoadas, melhor que este clima. Se a vida voltasse a trás, provavelmente hoje estaria na Nova Zelândia ganhava bem e tinha ido atrás do meu grande amor, há 15 anos atrás.


Um grande amor e nao foste ?


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2017 às 20:26)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se escolhesse ia para a Austrália, sol, calor, chuva e trovoadas, melhor que este clima. Se a vida voltasse a trás, provavelmente hoje estaria na Nova Zelândia ganhava bem e tinha ido atrás do meu grande amor, há 15 anos atrás.



Para onde na Austrália? 







Na minha opinião o clima da Nova Zelândia é muito melhor. Faz menos tempo severo e, em geral, é mais ameno  Pior mesmo é o nível de vida.


----------



## Orion (16 Dez 2017 às 20:32)

Orion disse:


> http://fox8.com/2017/12/04/watch-mega-storm-lights-up-the-skies-over-australia/ & https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mu...mostra-ciclone-dahlia-que-atingiu-a-australia
> 
> Não acreditem em tudo o que leem
> 
> ...








Boa parte das trovoadas do norte da Austrália (incluindo Kimberley - noroeste do continente) ocorrem na época das chuvas (nosso inverno mais coisa menos coisa). A nordeste desta posição a trovoada é tão comum que até o CB tem um nome próprio   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hector_(cloud)


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2017 às 20:40)

Stinger disse:


> Um grande amor e nao foste ?



Na altura, por razões familiares, abdiquei de ir. Depois arrependi-me como é óbvio.  Mas, é a vida. 

@Orion, melhor experimentar,  um bocadinho de cada até do deserto.


----------



## Torto 21 (16 Dez 2017 às 21:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se escolhesse ia para a Austrália, sol, calor, chuva e trovoadas, melhor que este clima. Se a vida voltasse a trás, provavelmente hoje estaria na Nova Zelândia ganhava bem e tinha ido atrás do meu grande amor, há 15 anos atrás.


Se calhar a rapariga está só e ainda à tua espera.


----------



## Stinger (16 Dez 2017 às 21:21)

Torto 21 disse:


> Se calhar a rapariga está só e ainda à tua espera.


Ora nem mais , ia fazer uma visita xD


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2017 às 21:42)

Stinger disse:


> Ora nem mais , ia fazer uma visita xD





Torto 21 disse:


> Se calhar a rapariga está só e ainda à tua espera.



Nada disso. Estão todos errados.  Vocês são tramados, lembrei-me disso e pumba a darem cabo de mim para irem ao copo de água. 

Se eu for lá, desencontramos, ela vem cá este ano, logo poupo na viagem.  Mas, não está só, embora deixe lá o namorado.


----------



## Torto 21 (16 Dez 2017 às 22:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Nada disso. Estão todos errados.  Vocês são tramados, lembrei-me disso e pumba a darem cabo de mim para irem ao copo de água.
> 
> Se eu for lá, desencontramos, ela vem cá este ano, logo poupo na viagem.  Mas, não está só, embora deixe lá o namorado.


Vá, por outras palavras há quem vá receber um par de cornos( brincadeira).


----------



## lserpa (16 Dez 2017 às 23:21)

Orion disse:


> Eu também gostava de ter frio


Tal e qual... hoje andei o dia inteiro de manga curta! Nunca tal me lembro de tal coisa! 20/21°c de máxima nos últimos dias!! Houve um dia que cheguei a registar 23°!! Já tenho saudades do frio e de ver uma boa saraivada...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Dez 2017 às 00:34)

Orion disse:


> Para aumentar a esperança
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Continua tudo na mesma. Oxalá que isso se venha a concretizar, é apenas um desejo mas não são esperanças de que isso venha realmente a acontecer.
Uma coisa é certa, os próximos 3 meses serão decisivos para se iremos ter um verão horrível ou tranquilo em todos os sentidos. Vamos ver!


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2017 às 00:50)

lserpa disse:


> Tal e qual... hoje andei o dia inteiro de manga curta! Nunca tal me lembro de tal coisa! 20/21°c de máxima nos últimos dias!! Houve um dia que cheguei a registar 23°!! Já tenho saudades do frio e de ver uma boa saraivada...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk








Os dez's de 2009 e 2010 foram bem fresquinhos. Muitos pós-frontais 










Dada a dispersão das anomalias consoante os grupos é difícil determinar uma sinótica que afete todos os grupos. Ainda assim, 2011 parece-me ter sido, em média, o Dez mais quente:






Este Dez tem uma sinótica diferente:






Ainda assim, e tendo em conta a primeira metade do mês e ao facto de não se vislumbrarem grandes pós-frontais até ao final do mês, este Dez fará certamente concorrência feroz a 2011.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Dez 2017 às 02:32)

Como dizia um velho conhecido meu " A atmosfera está a compor-se..."

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (17 Dez 2017 às 09:07)

A saída das 00z do gfs mostra uma  entrada atlântica (penso que é assim que se denominam estas entradas) que poderá trazer chuva a boas quantidades e neve no pós-frontal.
Tudo isto a partir das 228h...


----------



## André Filipe Bom (17 Dez 2017 às 09:35)

veremos como vai ser, ainda falta muito e analisando os ensembles de agora já não estão nada bons.


----------



## AMFC (17 Dez 2017 às 11:00)

Tenho a sensacao que se fosse feito um ranking de  numero de horas de exposicao solar no planeta em 2017 Portugal estaria no top 5 a frente de muitos desertos de renome


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (17 Dez 2017 às 12:17)

Só vos digo... Esta-se maravilhosamente na praia em Carcavelos... 
#Natal_na_praia


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2017 às 13:52)

Balões meteorológicos, claramente 


https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942214033939288064


----------



## belem (17 Dez 2017 às 14:06)

jonas disse:


> A saída das 00z do gfs mostra uma  entrada atlântica (penso que é assim que se denominam estas entradas) que poderá trazer chuva a boas quantidades e neve no pós-frontal.
> Tudo isto a partir das 228h...



Também já vi previsões de chuva para depois do Natal, a ver vamos o que os modelos nos próximos dias nos vão revelar.


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2017 às 14:53)

Chuva no ECM? Aí volto à miragem:






O GFS tem o mesmo padrão, só que com menos chuva:











Enquanto que é improvável que isto aconteça...






... quem sabe se para o natal o anticiclone não se desloca o suficiente para oeste e permita o surgimento de uma _cut-off _ou um cavado com mais intensidade? Algo deste género pode só aparecer 3 ou 4 dias antes de efetivamente ocorrer.






Há que esperar. Realisticamente não há outra opção


----------



## miguel (17 Dez 2017 às 18:41)

Mais um mês para esquecer.. Acho difícil chegar a média nem la perto.. Chegar ao  Natal com 32mm muito mal vai isto! Resta rezar pelo últimos 3 dias do mês, mas ando a ver o AA a ganhar a batalha do final do mês.


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2017 às 19:25)

Na saída anterior, a modelação operacional estava semelhante à média.

De onde veio isto?






Se o _ensemble_ for à boleia pode ser um bom sinal. Daqui a 40 minutos, mais coisa menos coisa, saber-se-á.

Por fim


----------



## Orion (17 Dez 2017 às 19:53)

Provável devaneio.






Contudo, a nova saída reduziu o espaçamento entre as isóbaras especialmente no norte do país.






É um bom sinal se bem que muito preliminar. É mais uma borrasca


----------



## AMFC (17 Dez 2017 às 22:17)

Grande festa que se fez com a Ana, mas tal como tinhamos dito se ela não viesse acompanhada por mais amigas de pouco servia. 2017 fica na história como annus horribilis.



miguel disse:


> Mais um mês para esquecer.. Acho difícil chegar a média nem la perto.. Chegar ao  Natal com 32mm muito mal vai isto! Resta rezar pelo últimos 3 dias do mês, mas ando a ver o AA a ganhar a batalha do final do mês.


----------



## cepp1 (18 Dez 2017 às 10:45)

Segundo o sapo a chuva volta dia 25!!!


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2017 às 18:11)

Não é da responsabilidade da NOAA (dispensa-se o contorno brilhante das ilhas) mas o resultado final não está nada mau (pena é o colossal consumo de rede). O Eumetview da Eumetsat está há 2 anos em projeto piloto.


----------



## lserpa (18 Dez 2017 às 20:31)

Orion disse:


> Não é da responsabilidade da NOAA (dispensa-se o contorno brilhante das ilhas) mas o resultado final não está nada mau (pena é o colossal consumo de rede). O Eumetview da Eumetsat está há 2 anos em projeto piloto.



Muito bom!! Realmente aquele brilho era dispensável... 
pelo menos dá para perceber com algum rigor onde a frente está bem ativa.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2017 às 22:28)

AMFC disse:


> Tenho a sensacao que se fosse feito um ranking de  numero de horas de exposicao solar no planeta em 2017 Portugal estaria no top 5 a frente de muitos desertos de renome



Improvável. Mas na Europa, como é do conhecimento geral, a Ibéria é líder nisso  https://www.dwd.de/EN/ourservices/rcccm/int/rcccm_int_suncli.html?nn=519122

Mais anticiclone, menos nuvens 






No portal dos alemães só falta 1 coisa  Cartas dos modelos indígenas (ICON e COSMO). Até mapas da ondulação marítima para o Mediterrâneo ocidental - que inclui a Ibéria - têm (24h de espaçamento, infelizmente)  https://www.dwd.de/EN/ourservices/seegangskartenen/seegangskarten.html


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Dez 2017 às 22:45)

_Ambrósio? _






Senhora?

_Tenho um desejo... apetecia-me algo..._

Vou pedir que lhe preparem alguma coisa.
*
*252 hours later:**






(sim a popota agora designa o anticiclone da sibéria)
Só para nos rirmos um bocado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Dez 2017 às 22:53)

@guisilva5000 , o antílope dos Açores já teve crias, esses são juvenis têm os palitos pequenos. 

A bipolaridade do GFS continua hoje e em alta- Saída das 0 é boa, saída das 6 é péssima, saída das 12 é boa, saída das 18 é péssima.


----------



## Orion (18 Dez 2017 às 23:20)

Há 4 dias atrás fez 2 meses que o Ophelia passou ao largo das ilhas sem nenhum dano registado.


Se a minha 'obsessão' com esta tempestade parece desconcertante é porque já se esqueceram ou não estão acompanhando a recuperação das regiões que foram afetadas pelos furacões deste ano


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2017 às 23:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @guisilva5000 , o antílope dos Açores já teve crias, esses são juvenis têm os palitos pequenos.
> 
> A bipolaridade do GFS continua hoje e em alta- Saída das 0 é boa, saída das 6 é péssima, saída das 12 é boa, saída das 18 é péssima.


Esqueceste de dizer que o ECM teve boa saída 12 ...melhor que o bipolar GFS 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (19 Dez 2017 às 09:27)

O ecm e o gfs começam a ficar em sintonia , bem mas esta saída do ecm foi  bem boa , mete novamente rajadas acima dos 100 km e só mais uma borrasca .


----------



## cepp1 (19 Dez 2017 às 09:29)

Faltam 5 dias para volta a chuva que tanta falta nos faz. Está quase, parece me forte no Minho


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Dez 2017 às 11:07)

O GFS está apetitoso, mas ainda a mais de 150h...
A ser verdade poderiamos ter uma última semana de Dezembro de Inverno.


----------



## Francisco Afonso (19 Dez 2017 às 11:57)

Flaviense21 disse:


> O GFS está apetitoso, mas ainda a mais de 150h...
> A ser verdade poderiamos ter uma última semana de Dezembro de Inverno.


Devo ir para Bragança do dia 25 a 28. Se calhar ainda neva lá não?


----------



## MipsUc (19 Dez 2017 às 12:10)

Francisco Afonso disse:


> Devo ir para Bragança do dia 25 a 28. Se calhar ainda neva lá não?


Ainda falta muito tempo. Até lá ainda muita água há-de passar debaixo da ponte.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Dez 2017 às 12:33)

Neve não acredito... talvez nas serras... mas pra já é tudo ficção... até a chuva...


----------



## jamestorm (19 Dez 2017 às 14:04)

A chuva deve ser mais uns pingos...mas acredito no Janeiro a serio, vamos ver.


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2017 às 15:33)

Mais uma borrasca


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (19 Dez 2017 às 15:37)

Orion disse:


> Mais uma borrasca


Como se interpreta borrasca?


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Dez 2017 às 15:42)

Orion disse:


> Mais uma borrasca


Que os italianos e os turcos fiquem com o AA e que nós em Portugal sejamos contemplados com chuva que tanta falta faz.


----------



## Z13 (19 Dez 2017 às 16:34)

Orion disse:


> Mais uma borrasca



Esta já tem cara de Bruno...!


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2017 às 16:58)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Como se interpreta borrasca?



 https://www.infopedia.pt/dicionarios/lingua-portuguesa/borrasca 

---

*Plataforma criada no Porto prevê eventos meteorológicos extremos a longo prazo*

**


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2017 às 17:02)

Orion disse:


> *Plataforma criada no Porto prevê eventos meteorológicos extremos a longo prazo*







> A 'startup', que está em fase de evolução, foi fundada por Vítor Teixeira e por *Mário Marques*, este último formado em Geografia, na UP, e especialista em Climatologia, Alterações Climáticas, Riscos Naturais e Ordenamento do Território, sendo ainda membro do laboratório colaborativo da Bacia Hidrográfica do Zêzere.



 http://iclimateadvisor.com/index.html


----------



## RedeMeteo (19 Dez 2017 às 18:44)

E pronto lá se foi a mudança de padrão


----------



## criz0r (19 Dez 2017 às 18:58)

Antes de qualquer borrasca, este valor de altas pressões é impressionante. 






Quanto ao 'potencial' Bruno.. e como não dou grande ênfase a algumas runs do GFS acredito mais nisto:


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Dez 2017 às 19:25)

criz0r disse:


> Antes de qualquer borrasca, este valor de altas pressões é impressionante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O ensemble está bem melhor devemos dar mais atenção ao ensemble e não há saída operacional.


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2017 às 19:35)

António josé Sales disse:


> O ensemble está bem melhor devemos dar mais atenção ao ensemble e não há saída operacional.



Por omissão a saída que primeiro aparece, que é essa que publicaste, é a saída de controlo. Não tem mais valor preditivo que as outras 20 saídas do _ensemble_.

À direita da _Contrôle_ está a _Moyenne_ (ver linha das peturbações localizada acima da carta). Essa sim é que é a média dos modelos.


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Dez 2017 às 19:39)

Orion disse:


> Por omissão a saída que primeiro aparece, que é essa que publicaste, é a saída de controlo. Não tem mais valor preditivo que as outras 20 saídas do _ensemble_.
> 
> À direita da _Contrôle_ está a _Moyenne_ (ver linha das peturbações localizada acima da carta). Essa sim é que é a média dos modelos.



Obrigado pareçe que me enganei


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2017 às 19:48)

Como ali o @criz0r já escreveu, a anomalia vai ser grande.







Climatologia _vs_ observação sazonal (até dia 17 Dez):






Climatologia _vs_ observação mensal (até dia 17 Dez):


----------



## Torto 21 (19 Dez 2017 às 20:55)

E os modelos,já começaram no corte da chuva


----------



## Torto 21 (19 Dez 2017 às 21:06)

Orion disse:


> Como ali o @criz0r já escreveu, a anomalia vai ser grande.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AA para aqui, AA para ali, assim nunca mais saimos desta seca, o AA vá para o raio que o parta


----------



## António josé Sales (19 Dez 2017 às 21:32)

Essa carta refere-se aos dias 19 a 23 de Dezembro onde mostra um poderoso anticiclone que bloqueia tudo, no entanto a partir de dia 25/26 há uma forte tendência para regressar a chuva.


----------



## Torto 21 (19 Dez 2017 às 21:37)

António josé Sales disse:


> Essa carta refere-se aos dias 19 a 23 de Dezembro onde mostra um poderoso anticiclone que bloqueia tudo, no entanto a partir de dia 25/26 há uma forte tendência para regressar a chuva.


Era bom que sim, mas não sei não este AA não está para brincadeiras.


----------



## Torto 21 (19 Dez 2017 às 21:53)

Má saida do gfs, enfim, antigamente eram os 3 meses de inverno a chover, hoje em dia a maioria dos dias de inverno é com sol


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Dez 2017 às 22:18)

GFS, do melhor, coloca a ISO quase 15ºC com probabilidade de 5% de nevar e logo na passagem de ano. Dá-lhe com força. Não deixes o medronho e o doping não.


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2017 às 22:21)

Torto 21 disse:


> E os modelos,já começaram no corte da chuva


Cortam agora, depois voltam a colocar chuva ....vamos com calma !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Dez 2017 às 22:43)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Neve não acredito... talvez nas serras... mas pra já é tudo ficção... até a chuva...



Cito-me... Nada de euforias...
Não substimem o AA..
AA de inverno é pavoroso...


----------



## criz0r (19 Dez 2017 às 22:44)

@António josé Sales a própria Essemble do ECMWF, consegue estar idêntica com a run das 18Z do GFS que como é sabido nem vale a pena ligar.
É muito provável o regresso da chuva lá para o Natal, mas vai ser mais do mesmo de Norte a Sul. Nada de 'Brunos' .














Alguma ventania,


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2017 às 23:09)

Eu só tenho a escrever que quando essa teoria da compensação for implementada o continente vai ter chuvas ao estilo de Noé.

Em Outubro era o Ophelia que ia mexer com as coisas. Resultado? Nicles.

Em Novembro era o passar do tempo que ia trazer a inevitável chuva. Resultado? Nada.

Em Dezembro era a Ana que ia mexer com o caldeirão. Resultado? Népia.

Tendo em conta a localização de PT não subestimem o anticiclone. Pode deambular por aí muito mais tempo do que imaginam.

Num assunto relacionado, com alguma sorte tenho um Natal fresco


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2017 às 23:18)

Orion disse:


> Num assunto relacionado, com alguma sorte tenho um Natal fresco








Uns querem chuva, outros frio. Ninguém contente.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Dez 2017 às 01:18)

Temos tido bastante dias de frio no continente, mas chuva que é boa...nada!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Dez 2017 às 08:24)

Bom dia,

Esta situação de AA persistente já vem desde finais de Abril de 2016, portanto caminhamos para *20 meses* de anticiclone, efemeras vezes interrompido sem grande glória como foi o caso do Ophélia e da Ana...
Arrepiante...


----------



## AMFC (20 Dez 2017 às 08:38)

Calma que a chuva a sério e frequente há-de vir, falta somente saber em que ano.


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2017 às 08:50)

AMFC disse:


> Calma que a chuva a sério e frequente há-de vir, falta somente saber em que ano.


Janeiro, janeiro ..vai ser um bom mês de chuva!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## André Filipe Bom (20 Dez 2017 às 09:12)

Veremos se vai ser Janeiro, como isto anda não sei não, tanta coisa depois do natal e agora resume-se a quase nada.


----------



## Torto 21 (20 Dez 2017 às 09:59)

Se a lei da compensação existisse já teríamos comprado um barco.
A seca ainda não desagravou nada na maioria do país, precisávamos de várias anas e brunos para isto voltar ao sítio.
Só está bom para os amantes do sol e praia.


----------



## miguel (20 Dez 2017 às 10:57)

Este ano nem 1 mês tive na média, dos piores se não o pior ano de sempre.. A Ana não serviu de nada no final do mês no relatório de Dezembro apenas o norte vai desagradar a seca o resto ta igual...janeiro nem o GFS na ilha da fantasia prevê nada para os primeiros dias, começa a ser tarde já para acabar com a seca totalmente antes da época seca iniciar... Esta parte da época seca não soa nada bem hahaha época seca são todos os meses nesta treta de país..


----------



## Torto 21 (20 Dez 2017 às 11:14)

miguel disse:


> Este ano nem 1 mês tive na média, dos piores se não o pior ano de sempre.. A Ana não serviu de nada no final do mês no relatório de Dezembro apenas o norte vai desagradar a seca o resto ta igual...janeiro nem o GFS na ilha da fantasia prevê nada para os primeiros dias, começa a ser tarde já para acabar com a seca totalmente antes da época seca iniciar... Esta parte da época seca não soa nada bem hahaha época seca são todos os meses nesta treta de país..


É verdade, neste país não ha épocas secas ou húmidas, tal como disse a maioria dos dias de inverno são com sol, logo aí está tudo dito do ridiculo.
Antigamente não era assim, não tínhamos sequer metade dos dias de sol que hoje temos no inverno.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Dez 2017 às 11:34)

Creio que já se pode dizer, o realismo venceu o optimismo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Dez 2017 às 11:39)

*Hacia un nuevo orden climático*
*Un artículo publicado en la revista Nature indica que el cinturón tropical está desplazándose hacia el norte y empujando a las borrascas hacia los polos. En este nuevo escenario Galicia sufriría más sequías como la actual*.






La Tierra presenta *tres franjas climáticas diferentes*. Una tropical, situada entre los 0 y los 30 grados latitud norte y sur. A continuación se encuentran las *zonas templadas, entre los 30 y los 60, donde reside Galicia*, y finalmente las regiones polares. Esta distribución de climas es el precio que paga nuestro planeta por tener su eje de rotación inclinado. La radiación solar no incide con la misma intensidad en los polos que en el Ecuador. Pero ahora *el calentamiento global está alterando ese orden climático*. «Provoca una expansión de lo que podríamos considerar el cinturón tropical. Y una vez que se expande, las otras franjas climáticas también se ven afectadas. Si nos referimos al hemisferio boreal esto estaría empujando las zonas áridas hacia el norte», explica el meteorólogo Juan Taboada.

*En el nuevo escenario climático que está naciendo Galicia sale perjudicada.* A medida que el cinturón tropical avanza hacia el norte también lo hacen las borrascas. «Un estudio publicado recientemente en _Nature Geoscience_ constata que las borrascas no solamente se formarán algo más al norte sino que tenderán a moverse hacia los polos con mayor facilidad», dice Taboada.
El clima de Galicia es muy húmedo por su situación geográfica. En condiciones normales las borrascas pasan lo suficientemente cerca de la comunidad como para que sean generosas con las lluvias que transportan. Sin embargo, *los modelos están indicando un cambio de tendencia importante de la storm track o ruta de las borrascas*. Una autopista atmosférica que comienza en Terranova y cruza el Atlántico hasta Irlanda. Si los pronósticos no fallan, la trayectoria de los ciclones extratropicales tenderá a curvarse y alejarlos de Galicia. «Si esta predicción se confirma en las próximas décadas, esto podría conducir a las borrascas más hacia el norte. La situación sería parecida a la del pasado trimestre, cuando las islas Británicas y la parte norte del continente sufrieron la llegada de profundas borrascas, mientras en la península Ibérica dominaba un potente anticiclón. Esta situación haría que el clima fuese más seco», termina el experto.

Este futuro climático que describe la ciencia, en realidad, hace tiempo que está presente en Galicia. Sin ir más lejos, esta misma semana el anticiclón de las Azores vuelve a situarse lejos de su posición natural e impide que las borrascas puedan aproximarse a la comunidad. Mientras tanto, las bajas presiones circulan más hacia el norte. La sequía actual podría ser solo una de muchas que están por llegar.

https://www.lavozdegalicia.es/notic...uevo-orden-climatico/0003_201712H19P59991.htm


----------



## AMFC (20 Dez 2017 às 11:46)

Pois é Flaviense21, em breve vai ser criado o novo departamento do IPMA, o CNF ( Centro Nacional de Furacões) 
Que isto está a mudar não há dúvidas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2017 às 12:30)

Um dia há-de vir o diabo depois se verá as enxurradas por esse país fora, vai ser o take 3 só que em vez de fogo será com água e já aconteceu várias vezes no passado.

Quando havia as secas graves no século passado, o corredor era no Pólo Norte. 

Se chovesse ninguém falava das alterações climáticas, não houvesse incêndios não havia alterações climáticas e assim por adiante.

As alterações climáticas é como o Pai Natal, uns acreditam outros nem por isso e só acreditam quando há seca quando não há ninguém fala.


----------



## Torto 21 (20 Dez 2017 às 12:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Um dia há-de vir o diabo depois se verá as enxurradas por esse país fora, vai ser o take 3 só que em vez de fogo será com água e já aconteceu várias vezes no passado.
> 
> Quando havia as secas graves no século passado, o corredor era no Pólo Norte.
> 
> ...


Pronto, já disseste tudo, acreditas então no pai natal


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Dez 2017 às 14:44)

Agora mesmo a almoçar em Cascais... Ruas cheias de gente... Esplanadas apinhadas de turistas... Tudo a fazer a fotossíntese... Maravilha.


----------



## cepp1 (20 Dez 2017 às 15:07)

Falem falem só sei que mais 4 dias e vou ter uma semana de chuva, isso é que interessa


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Dez 2017 às 15:53)

Eu faz-me alguma confusão algum cepticismo de alguns em relação ás alterações climáticas.
Até poderia estar a cair um diluvio hoje ou estar a ser um mês chuvoso, nada disso invalida que não estejamos a ter alterações climáticas.
E porque é que se fala mais em alterações climáticas quando estamos em anos secos? Parece-me óbvio que são as secas com maior frequência e as temperaturas em média mais altas que se vão fazer sentir mais no nosso país, e não o inverso, e com isto não quer dizer que não vá haver anos chuvosos ou frescos, porque vão.
E sejamos sinceros, na prática não é isto que está a acontecer? Portugal não está a perder precipitação e a temperatura média não está a aumentar?
A mim parece-me que sim, aliás todos os estudos confirmam isso.


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2017 às 16:01)

Só vai haver alterações climáticas quando o Pólo Norte chegar aos 30º.

E se isso acontecesse o argumento seria que há 300 ou 500 milhões de anos haviam condições semelhantes. Quem sabe se não voltam a aparecer dinossauros? Quando derreterem ressuscitam, não?

A Terra também podia voltar a ficar uma bola de gelo como esteve há ... milhões de anos atrás. Os edifícios de Lisboa cobertos com 50 metros de neve? Porreiro pá.

A vida continuaria como é agora só que não havia incêndios, não seria preciso ponte para atravessar o Tejo, as praias ficariam maiores... A trovoada seria certamente inexistente e não haveria calor no verão para aproveitar a praia. Isso é que seria uma enorme maçada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2017 às 16:36)

Os corvos aqui não param... sinal de chuva.


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2017 às 16:42)

Sugeria que falassem das Alterações climáticas / Aquecimento Global  no tópico apropriado, para não dispersarmos conteúdo importante:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/aquecimento-global.1358/pagina-120#post-644092


----------



## criz0r (20 Dez 2017 às 17:04)

Ui,







Ui x2,






Mas a Essemble é sempre desmancha prazeres   mesmo assim nada mau:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Dez 2017 às 18:11)

Mas que belo tesourinho...


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2017 às 18:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mas que belo tesourinho...



Directamente para o baú dos tesourinhos! De onde é que isso apareceu? Que raio é a Nova Meteo?


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Dez 2017 às 18:19)

MSantos disse:


> Directamente para o baú dos tesourinhos! De onde é que isso apareceu? Que raio é a Nova Meteo?


Encontrei por acaso. Espero que não seja de nenhum membro daqui do fórum.


----------



## Dan (20 Dez 2017 às 18:24)

Há um tópico mais apropriado para brincadeiras desse tipo.


----------



## criz0r (20 Dez 2017 às 18:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mas que belo tesourinho...



Mais uma pérola, com tanta página deste género a surgir do dia para a noite e uma comunicação social que prefere consultar as previsões do MSN do que da própria entidade pública não hão-de as pessoas andar confusas com o estado do tempo. Enfim..


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Dez 2017 às 18:41)

MSantos disse:


> Directamente para o baú dos tesourinhos! De onde é que isso apareceu? Que raio é a Nova Meteo?



Tem site e tudo... E ao ler um pouco fiquei com a sensação que vem aí o apocalipse...

Parece-me ser apenas um site de humor...


----------



## hurricane (20 Dez 2017 às 20:01)

F


Flaviense21 disse:


> Tem site e tudo... E ao ler um pouco fiquei com a sensação que vem aí o apocalipse...
> 
> Parece-me ser apenas um site de humor...


Fui tambem ver e nem sei bem do que dizer daquilo. Só pode ser mesmo de humor porque se nao for. Alem disso é .ga nem sei de onde vem isso lol


----------



## jamestorm (20 Dez 2017 às 21:10)

A chuva a ser tirada aos poucos para a proxima semana..... 
Assim não vamos lá...mas que raio se passa com isto


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2017 às 21:12)




----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2017 às 21:16)

Ainda falta bastante tempo.


----------



## Marco pires (20 Dez 2017 às 22:29)

o IPMA já a prever chuva para o sul e centro no domingo.
o inverno apenas está a começar, isto de andarem com desesperos por esta altura do ano não tem grande sentido


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Dez 2017 às 22:36)

Marco pires disse:


> o IPMA já a prever chuva para o sul e centro no domingo.
> o inverno apenas está a começar, isto de andarem com desesperos por esta altura do ano não tem grande sentido


Está prevista uma grande fartura de chuva realmente, mais meia—duzia de mm para não tornar o mês tão seco, pode ser que janeiro seja melhor.


----------



## Marco pires (20 Dez 2017 às 22:49)

calma, a procissão ainda vai no adro


----------



## fmart (20 Dez 2017 às 22:52)

hurricane disse:


> F
> Fui tambem ver e nem sei bem do que dizer daquilo. Só pode ser mesmo de humor porque se nao for. Alem disso é .ga nem sei de onde vem isso lol



.ga é de Gabão em Africa, algum sentido de humor refinado


----------



## fmart (20 Dez 2017 às 23:03)

Na seca de 2005 se a memória não me atraicoa só na primavera de 2006 houve meses normais, é ter esperança que mude mas também não vale a pena estar a lamentar todos os dias pois não serve para nada, serve o mesmo que ir aquelas procissões a pedir chuva. Devemos é aprender com esta seca e estar mais bem preparados para as próximas.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Dez 2017 às 23:22)

Para a semana não espero mais que uns chuviscos aqui no Alentejo. Desiludam-se aquele que andam por aí a "anunciar" mudanças de padrão... era outubro, depois era em novembro, depois dezembro, agora dizem que é janeiro e vai chegar a janeiro dizem que é em fevereiro... nao há hipotese. este AA supera tudo


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2017 às 23:28)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Para a semana não espero mais que uns chuviscos aqui no Alentejo. Desiludam-se aquele que andam por aí a "anunciar" mudanças de padrão... era outubro, depois era em novembro, depois dezembro, agora dizem que é janeiro e vai chegar a janeiro dizem que é em fevereiro... nao há hipotese. este AA supera tudo


Já não coloco esperanças em nenhum mês. Esta seca está a tomar porpoções horríveis e é só o que tenho a dizer acerca daquilo que vejo todos os dias. Onde é que já se viu uma barragem não receber água em pleno mês de dezembro? Ainda assim, há gente que consegue ser optimista. A Ana, na região sul foi uma gota de água no Oceano, está tudo na mesma.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Dez 2017 às 00:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Já não coloco esperanças em nenhum mês. Esta seca está a tomar porpoções horríveis e é só o que tenho a dizer acerca daquilo que vejo todos os dias. Onde é que já se viu uma barragem não receber água em pleno mês de dezembro? Ainda assim, há gente que consegue ser optimista. A Ana, na região sul foi uma gota de água no Oceano, está tudo na mesma.


Haverá sempre os otimistas, eu prefiro ser antes realista, mais vale ser realista, do que viver na ilusão.
E depois há os que negam o AG, eu só interpreto isso como forma de não quererem acreditar que o clima está a mudar quando na verdade o está.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva Janeiro, mas já passaram 4 meses e nada mudou.
Daqui a pouco estamos nós outra vez no verão e na mesma penúria.


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2017 às 00:20)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Para a semana não espero mais que uns chuviscos aqui no Alentejo. Desiludam-se aquele que andam por aí a "anunciar" mudanças de padrão... era outubro, depois era em novembro, depois dezembro, agora dizem que é janeiro e vai chegar a janeiro dizem que é em fevereiro... nao há hipotese. este AA supera tudo



É uma fatalidade... o AA vai durar para toda a eternidade...

Algum dia isto vai ter que mudar não?


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Dez 2017 às 00:23)

Bem, o gfs nesta saída prevê uns fantásticos 3mm para aqui
É pra janeiro,  Janeiro


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2017 às 00:25)

Mudar eventualmente irá.

Pode é não ser em Janeiro. Ou Fevereiro.


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2017 às 00:25)

Marco pires disse:


> calma, a procissão ainda vai no adro



O pior é que a procissão já passou do adro e já vai a meio...
Já passou quase metade da estação chuvosa (Outubro, Novembro, Dezembro) e pouco tem chovido... Ficam a faltar os meses de Janeiro Fevereiro e Março. Se não chover nos próximos meses vai ser uma grande calamidade, uma seca sem precedentes na nossa era. 

Mas vamos com calma, pode ser que este padrão quebre de uma vez por todas! Não façamos já um funeral ao Inverno!


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Dez 2017 às 00:37)

Podem começar a rezar se nos próximos 2/3 meses não chover em condições.
Estamos a viver a pior seca desde que há memória, mas é normal, não é das alterações climáticas, isso não existe.


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2017 às 00:40)

Resumo da AEMET  http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2017/12/rueda_prensa_iniverno_2017


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2017 às 00:47)

*No es la "peor sequía en 20 años", será la peor de la historia de España: el desastre en datos*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Dez 2017 às 09:25)

Bom dia ao Forum...

A AEMET prevê um Inverno quente ( +1/3ºC), Janeiro o mês mais chuvoso (tal como temos vindo a partilhar segundo os modelos estacionais) e Marco o mais seco (também em linha com os modelos estacionais).

Fazendo fé nisto, oxalá chova e bem em Janeiro, esqueçam a neve, dada a carência de água este ano não precisamos de entradas frias, precisamos de uma corrente de W, aquelas plumas tropicais seriam bem vindas, ou rios atmosfericos como já vi aqui chamarem.






Os diagramas continuam fracos, mas estão melhores que ontem.


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2017 às 09:30)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia ao Forum...
> 
> A AEMET prevê um Inverno quente ( +1/3ºC), Janeiro o mês mais chuvoso (tal como temos vindo a partilhar segundo os modelos estacionais) e Marco o mais seco (também em linha com os modelos estacionais).
> 
> ...


Já aqui tinha dito que janeiro será chuvoso !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Dez 2017 às 10:13)

Por acaso gostava de ter a visita de uma iso -8... mas tá  difícil!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Dez 2017 às 10:21)

Tal como o amigo Flaviense21 disse esqueçam a neve e as entradas frias, precisamos é de água e muita de preferência e bem distribuída pelo país.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Dez 2017 às 10:30)

Nova saída do gfs e ainda reduziu mais as quantidades de precipitação na semana de natal, o ECM também pouco melhor está.
Para a passagem do ano, provavelmente vamos ter tempo seco também.
Mais um mês seco no continente.


----------



## belem (21 Dez 2017 às 10:45)

fmart disse:


> Na seca de 2005 se a memória não me atraicoa só na primavera de 2006 houve meses normais, é ter esperança que mude mas também não vale a pena estar a lamentar todos os dias pois não serve para nada, serve o mesmo que ir aquelas procissões a pedir chuva. Devemos é aprender com esta seca e estar mais bem preparados para as próximas.



Concordo.


----------



## belem (21 Dez 2017 às 10:49)

Davidmpb disse:


> Nova saída do gfs e ainda reduziu mais as quantidades de precipitação na semana de natal, o ECM também pouco melhor está.
> Para a passagem do ano, provavelmente vamos ter tempo seco também.
> Mais um mês seco no continente.



Se calhar só mais em cima do acontecimento (ou durante...) é que teremos uma noção do que vamos ter em termos de chuva.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Dez 2017 às 10:54)

Não fosse a Ana e teríamos mais um mês de seca em agravamento em todo o país, mesmo assim no Sul não se livrarão... será inédito para um mês de Dezembro?

É preciso não esquecer que boa parte da precipitação que a Ana deixou caiu e foi-se, uma andorinha não faz a Primavera e um dia de precipitação excessiva pouco ajuda a desagravar a seca.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Dez 2017 às 11:23)

belem disse:


> Se calhar só mais em cima do acontecimento (ou durante...) é que teremos uma noção do que vamos ter em termos de chuva.


Dificilmente agora os modelos vão colocar aquilo que tinham previsto á uns dias atrás... mas posso estar errado, oxalá que sim, mas duvido.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Dez 2017 às 11:29)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Não fosse a Ana e teríamos mais um mês de seca em agravamento em todo o país, mesmo assim no Sul não se livrarão... será inédito para um mês de Dezembro?
> 
> É preciso não esquecer que boa parte da precipitação que a Ana deixou caiu e foi-se, uma andorinha não faz a Primavera e um dia de precipitação excessiva pouco ajuda a desagravar a seca.


A verdade é que Dezembro( e outros meses) mas mais concretamente este mês, tem vindo a perder precipitação...
Nos últimos anos Dezembro tem sido dominado pelo nosso amigo e adorado( odiado) AA.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Dez 2017 às 11:29)

Aqui no concelho de Cascais as ribeiras estão praticamente todas secas.
Cenário muito pouco comum.
Sigo com 65 mm de acumulado mensal.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Dez 2017 às 11:31)

Davidmpb disse:


> Dificilmente agora os modelos vão colocar aquilo que tinham previsto á uns dias atrás...



O estanho é a previsão do ECM para a precipitação...











Muito estranho o corte radical do GFS


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2017 às 11:42)

O ECM sempre a delirar..

Mais um Natal e passagem de Ano secos, sendo que este natal podem cair meia dúzia de pingos... imbestigue-se


----------



## cepp1 (21 Dez 2017 às 12:01)

Uma pessoa abre o site do ipma e ve chuva a semana toda!!!
Eu acredito neles, sempre acrediteumi


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Dez 2017 às 12:08)

miguel disse:


> O ECM sempre a delirar..
> 
> Mais um Natal e passagem de Ano secos, sendo que este natal podem cair meia dúzia de pingos... imbestigue-se


Só tenho pena de não chover na passagem do ano( raramente chove) para estragar a festa aos maluquinhos da passagem de ano...


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2017 às 12:19)

Não entendo porque motivo os meios de comunicação social se calaram com a seca e o nível das Barragens, será que estão convencidos como muita da população que a Ana nos veio salvar?  deviam mostrar de novo os níveis para ver como baixaram desde então até agora.  Venha de lá esse Janeiro com 300mm mas sem ser no Minho


----------



## cepp1 (21 Dez 2017 às 12:42)

Davidmpb disse:


> Só tenho pena de não chover na passagem do ano( raramente chove) para estragar a festa aos maluquinhos da passagem de ano...



Nao seja assim, deixe festejar quem quer festejar e deixe ganhar dinheiro a muita qente que bem precisa de noites como essa para fazer negócio!!


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (21 Dez 2017 às 12:58)

Aquilo que devia ser um espaço de partilha de informação meteorológica tornou-se uma arena para membros com, presumo, alguns problemas menos bem resolvidos com a vida, virem descarregar ódios. Não chove, não chove, não podemos fazer nada. E o facto de existirem alienados em relação a estas questões é assim mesmo em todas as áreas. *Por acaso até sou jornalista* e, por acaso,* até escrevo em meios de comunicação social de âmbito naciona*l. E, ainda, por acaso, *dou muita atenção a estas questões de carência de chuva* e todas as realidades perniciosas e ela associadas. Não podemos tomar a parte pelo todo. Se assim fosse já teria deixado de visitar diariamente este fórum, tal a carga de negatividade e comentários depreciativos de alguns membros.


----------



## Outubro.Vermelho (21 Dez 2017 às 13:27)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Aquilo que devia ser um espaço de partilha de informação meteorológica tornou-se uma arena para membros com, presumo, alguns problemas menos bem resolvidos com a vida, virem descarregar ódios. Não chove, não chove, não podemos fazer nada. E o facto de existirem alienados em relação a estas questões é assim mesmo em todas as áreas. *Por acaso até sou jornalista* e, por acaso,* até escrevo em meios de comunicação social de âmbito naciona*l. E, ainda, por acaso, *dou muita atenção a estas questões de carência de chuva* e todas as realidades perniciosas e ela associadas. Não podemos tomar a parte pelo todo. Se assim fosse já teria deixado de visitar diariamente este fórum, tal a carga de negatividade e comentários depreciativos de alguns membros.



Subscrevo.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Dez 2017 às 13:50)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O estanho é a previsão do ECM para a precipitação...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na próxima/ próximas saídas, já é tudo reduzido para a metade ou menos


----------



## AFPSP2000 (21 Dez 2017 às 13:54)

Boas

Sou novo utilizador neste fórum, apesar de já o acompanhar à algumas semanas, isto devido às preocupações com a seca que se fizeram sentir no mês de Novembro. Ou seja, com esse fenónemo ganhei maior interesse em aprender sobre conteúdos meteorológicos, isto para estudar melhor esta questão da meteorologia, do sol e da chuva  Por exemplo, descobri que há vários anos que é comum ser-mos afetados por um anticiclone (AA) na altura do Inverno, frequentemente denominado anticiclone dos Açores...

Mas decidi criar um utilizador pois, apesar de várias especulações sobre a possibilidade de um Natal seco, eu reparei que (arriscando dizer já) curto prazo, O GFS está a marcar precipitação no sul (10mm)... E consequentemente, as quantidades aumentam nas próximas horas.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Dez 2017 às 13:56)

cepp1 disse:


> Nao seja assim, deixe festejar quem quer festejar e deixe ganhar dinheiro a muita qente que bem precisa de noites como essa para fazer negócio!!


Mas eu deixo festejar, só que acho ridículo festejar uma passagem de ano, pelo menos de mim não levam um cêntimo.


----------



## miguel (21 Dez 2017 às 13:58)

AFPSP2000 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Sou novo utilizador neste fórum, apesar de já o acompanhar à algumas semanas, isto devido às preocupações com a seca que se fizeram sentir no mês de Novembro.



 Se fizeram sentir e continuam a fazer porque na Centro e Sul está igual...Já agora bem vindo.


----------



## J.R (21 Dez 2017 às 14:11)

Outubro.Vermelho disse:


> Subscrevo.


Completamente.


----------



## fmart (21 Dez 2017 às 15:28)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Aquilo que devia ser um espaço de partilha de informação meteorológica tornou-se uma arena para membros com, presumo, alguns problemas menos bem resolvidos com a vida, virem descarregar ódios. Não chove, não chove, não podemos fazer nada. E o facto de existirem alienados em relação a estas questões é assim mesmo em todas as áreas. *Por acaso até sou jornalista* e, por acaso,* até escrevo em meios de comunicação social de âmbito naciona*l. E, ainda, por acaso, *dou muita atenção a estas questões de carência de chuva* e todas as realidades perniciosas e ela associadas. Não podemos tomar a parte pelo todo. Se assim fosse já teria deixado de visitar diariamente este fórum, tal a carga de negatividade e comentários depreciativos de alguns membros.



Se é jornalista ignore as generalizações e não se irrite com elas de contrário frita a cabeça.
Sobre a seca, já houve secas com efeitos muito mais dramáticos na nossa história e desconfio cada vez mais que os efeitos mais penosos da actual seca se devem mais ao uso indevido da água em agricultura intensiva e actividades de lazer em vez da devida gestão preventiva de reservas estratégicas para servir necessidades básicas da população no contexto de variabilidade natural e alteração climática.


----------



## criz0r (21 Dez 2017 às 16:06)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Aquilo que devia ser um espaço de partilha de informação meteorológica tornou-se uma arena para membros com, presumo, alguns problemas menos bem resolvidos com a vida, virem descarregar ódios. Não chove, não chove, não podemos fazer nada. E o facto de existirem alienados em relação a estas questões é assim mesmo em todas as áreas. *Por acaso até sou jornalista* e, por acaso,* até escrevo em meios de comunicação social de âmbito naciona*l. E, ainda, por acaso, *dou muita atenção a estas questões de carência de chuva* e todas as realidades perniciosas e ela associadas. Não podemos tomar a parte pelo todo. Se assim fosse já teria deixado de visitar diariamente este fórum, tal a carga de negatividade e comentários depreciativos de alguns membros.



Concordo plenamente, mas a questão aqui é a seguinte, enquanto a esmagadora maioria da classe Jornalística não se tornar credível e em vez de consultar sites e fontes dúbias, for consultar o próprio organismo público (IPMA) talvez certas opiniões acabem por finalmente mudar.
É inadmissível que numa previsão diária da TVI24 a semana passada, mostrem mínimas de -3 para o Porto e -4 para Coimbra. Quem vir isto, vai pensar que vem ai um frio do outro mundo que obrigue a população a ficar em casa. E milhares, senão milhões acreditam nestas tangas elaboradas por Jornalistas que nem a 4ªclasse devem ter.
Por outro lado, é de louvar toda a cobertura que as 3 estações deram relativamente à seca e estou convicto que assim irá continuar nos próximos tempos.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Dez 2017 às 16:13)

Ainda no outro dia apresentei aqui, as temperaturas de algumas regiões da previsão da TVI.
Temperaturas todos os dias ridículas, eu pergunto—me onde é que vão buscar aqueles valores, para apresentarem aquilo vale mais estarem quietos, para não andarem a enganar as pessoas.


----------



## fmart (21 Dez 2017 às 16:22)

Já agora, só no abastecimento de água às populações cerca de 30% da mesma é perdida na própria rede de distribuição.
E a água para as populações é uma ... gota de água no total da água consumida a nível nacional com diversas finalidades.

Quando mostrei um vídeo a um colega meu estrangeiro da trasfega de água com camiões cisterna entre barragens de Viseu ele riu-se e perguntou se era em Africa.

E também será que sabem quando começaram as campanhas de poupança de água? Em meados de Novembro, ora, quando começou a seca?

Campanhas completamente inuteis sobre consumo de uma torneira, uma mensagem de concurso na eleição da Miss Mundo


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2017 às 16:32)

criz0r disse:


> Quem vir isto, vai pensar que vem ai um frio do outro mundo que obrigue a população a ficar em casa. E milhares, senão milhões acreditam nestas tangas elaboradas por Jornalistas que nem a 4ªclasse devem ter.



Exagero mas seria interessante saber o porquê dos valores absurdos.

Se calhar vão a portais como estes   https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2017.9118/pagina-412#post-644247


----------



## VimDePantufas (21 Dez 2017 às 16:57)

Quanto ao actual estado das barragens a sua monotorização é de livre consulta para todos http://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.php?idMain=
Como será lógico haverá quem ficará contente. menos contente ou  "que chatice para isto", mas a coisa até parece querer encaminhar-se
Quanto aos modelos, para já tudo leva a crer que a chuva virá, no Natal e até quem sabe na passagem de ano e posteriormente, o leste do Canada 
produz neste momento inúmeras baixas pressões cheias de vontade de cá chegar, veremos


----------



## cepp1 (21 Dez 2017 às 17:54)

Orion disse:


> Resumo da AEMET  http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2017/12/rueda_prensa_iniverno_2017



Murcia 18.79% e Valencia 23%??? Como é possível?? levaram com temporais atrás de temporais. Alguém andou com a agua, se fosse num pais a sério alguém era já chamado a explicar o que se passou. Mas a Espanha é como Portugal, uma republica das bananas


----------



## criz0r (21 Dez 2017 às 18:13)

Orion disse:


> Exagero mas seria interessante saber o porquê dos valores absurdos.
> 
> Se calhar vão a portais como estes   https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-meteorologico-livre-2017.9118/pagina-412#post-644247



Foi no sentido figurado, no entanto para a população mais vulnerável é sempre aflitivo ver previsões daquelas.
Segundo a plataforma, baseiam-se no The Weather Channel, não sei até que ponto é verdade mas enfim.


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2017 às 18:28)

AFPSP2000 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Sou novo utilizador neste fórum, apesar de já o acompanhar à algumas semanas, isto devido às preocupações com a seca que se fizeram sentir no mês de Novembro. Ou seja, com esse fenónemo ganhei maior interesse em aprender sobre conteúdos meteorológicos, isto para estudar melhor esta questão da meteorologia, do sol e da chuva  Por exemplo, descobri que há vários anos que é comum ser-mos afetados por um anticiclone (AA) na altura do Inverno, frequentemente denominado anticiclone dos Açores...
> 
> Mas decidi criar um utilizador pois, apesar de várias especulações sobre a possibilidade de um Natal seco, eu reparei que (arriscando dizer já) curto prazo, O GFS está a marcar precipitação no sul (10mm)... E consequentemente, as quantidades aumentam nas próximas horas.


Bem vindo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2017 às 18:32)

criz0r disse:


> a plataforma, baseiam-se no The Weather Channel, não sei até que ponto é verdade mas enfim.



Parece que é. Vê lá  https://weather.com/pt-PT







Claro que isso por si só não explica nada. Como é que os valores são inseridos na animação da TVI? São automáticos ou há alguém responsável por isso?

Está-se a falar de uma empresa com reputação e como tal é improvável que sejam eles (TWC) a cometer erros tão grosseiros como os que foram publicados anteriormente. Mas só se pode confirmar isso quando a TVI errar novamente.


----------



## criz0r (21 Dez 2017 às 18:43)

@Orion a próxima vez vou tentar tirar uma foto. Sei que foram pelo menos duas vezes que mostraram essa barbaridade.
A SIC e a RTP apesar de algumas calinadas, costumam colocar sempre a fonte do IPMA. Ás tantas colocam a previsão da run das 18Z do GFS a 240h .


----------



## fmart (21 Dez 2017 às 19:11)

@criz0r Consegue recordar-se em que dia e programa foi, a hora mais ou menos ? Fica mais fácil discutir o problema com a estação, ao contrário do que se julga os jornalistas não são uma espécie de deuses que tem que perceber de tudo nem é essa a função deles.


----------



## lserpa (21 Dez 2017 às 19:17)

Torto 21 disse:


> AA para aqui, AA para ali, assim nunca mais saimos desta seca, o AA vá para o raio que o parta



Estamos totalmente de acordo  sem dúvida vida nenhuma!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (21 Dez 2017 às 19:20)

Orion disse:


> Uns querem chuva, outros frio. Ninguém contente.



Hot as hell, God dammit!!  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (21 Dez 2017 às 19:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mas que belo tesourinho...



WTF?!? Alguém anda na coca só pode, ou então é vidente, só pode... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2017 às 19:29)

Anomalia sazonal da PS até dia 19/12:






Anomalia prevista de hoje (nota: climatologia diferente), cortesia da Carina:






---

Sumário mensal:





















Como me farto de escrever, o anticiclone até é um fenómeno relativamente móvel.

Escrito isto, votos de um inverno próspero para todos


----------



## criz0r (21 Dez 2017 às 19:37)

fmart disse:


> @criz0r Consegue recordar-se em que dia e programa foi, a hora mais ou menos ? Fica mais fácil discutir o problema com a estação, ao contrário do que se julga os jornalistas não são uma espécie de deuses que tem que perceber de tudo nem é essa a função deles.



Não faço ideia do método de trabalho de cada Jornalista como deve calcular. Coloco-me à margem disso, no entanto, parece-me óbvio para qualquer um que temperaturas desse género numa cidade Litoral como o Porto não sendo impossíveis são altamente improváveis e a serem verdade, o próprio IPMA teria lançado os respectivos avisos a quem todos teriam acesso. Talvez, procurar outras fontes? Se fazem e muito bem Jornalismo de investigação e reportagens com tanta pompa e circunstância não há ninguém naquelas redacções que dê fé em parvoíces como "Mini-Tornados", "Tufões" ou "Trombas D'Água" ?
Não lhe sei precisar, sei que foi durante os anúncios publicitários, mas como já disse anteriormente a próxima vez vou tirar uma foto. O membro @Snifa tinha feito um registo à pouco tempo mas não me lembro em que tópico foi.


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Dez 2017 às 19:37)

Orion disse:


> Como me farto de escrever, o anticiclone até é um fenómeno relativamente móvel.



Já sabemos que é o criador de antípoles 



Orion disse:


> Escrito isto, votos de um inverno próspero para todos



Nisso concordo, que seja um Inverno bem chuvoso para todos, insulares e continentais


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Dez 2017 às 19:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mas que belo tesourinho...


Aposto que deve ser o novo serviço de vidência do "Vidente de Fátima" a quem, roubaram e incendiaram o Porsche. 
Bom, neste ponto tenho de fazer uma constatação: o tipo não deve ser grande profissional... Isto Porquê?? Porque, se é vidente, decerto que ia saber que lhe roubavam o carro e que depois faziam uma fogueira perto de Aveiro


----------



## Cesar (21 Dez 2017 às 19:43)

Começou a estação da esperança, que seja um Inverno para todos os gostos.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Dez 2017 às 19:48)

Orion disse:


> Como me farto de escrever, o anticiclone até é um fenómeno relativamente móvel.


Lá isso é verdade, o problema é que se move sempre de modo a que não deixe passar nada até ao continente. 
Mesmo que as depressões o empurrem para sul na região dos Açores, depressa aparece novamente vindo do Norte de África obrigando tudo a ir para as ilhas Britânicas. Foi o maior problema este outono para o continente. 
O inverno começou e tal como já foi referido os próximos 3 meses serão decisivos de como será a situação no verão. Que tragam tudo aquilo que mais desejamos, aguardemos!


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2017 às 20:02)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Já sabemos que é o criador de antípoles





O anticiclone de 2017 foi isto (falta só Dezembro)






E apenas para fins exemplificativos, o anticiclone de 2016






---






Este ano foram vocês que tiveram que aturar o anticiclone o ano todo. No ano passado foi a malta daqui. É a vida


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Dez 2017 às 20:08)

Orion disse:


> É a vida. Os indígenas daqui não têm que gramar anticiclone todos os anos, ora



Não é o Anticiclone do Açores como dizia o Anthímio??? Então fiquem com ele que nós não queremos essas coisas cá


----------



## fmart (21 Dez 2017 às 20:17)

criz0r disse:


> Não faço ideia do método de trabalho de cada Jornalista como deve calcular. Coloco-me à margem disso, no entanto, parece-me óbvio para qualquer um que temperaturas desse género numa cidade Litoral como o Porto não sendo impossíveis são altamente improváveis e a serem verdade, o próprio IPMA teria lançado os respectivos avisos a quem todos teriam acesso. Talvez, procurar outras fontes? Se fazem e muito bem Jornalismo de investigação e reportagens com tanta pompa e circunstância não há ninguém naquelas redacções que dê fé em parvoíces como "Mini-Tornados", "Tufões" ou "Trombas D'Água" ?
> Não lhe sei precisar, sei que foi durante os anúncios publicitários, mas como já disse anteriormente a próxima vez vou tirar uma foto. O membro @Snifa tinha feito um registo à pouco tempo mas não me lembro em que tópico foi.



Não percebeu, eu referia-me a esta mensagem:


criz0r disse:


> É inadmissível que numa previsão diária da TVI24 a semana passada, mostrem mínimas de -3 para o Porto e -4 para Coimbra. Quem vir isto, vai pensar que vem ai um frio do outro mundo que obrigue a população a ficar em casa. E milhares, senão milhões acreditam nestas tangas elaboradas por Jornalistas que nem a 4ªclasse devem ter.
> Por outro lado, é de louvar toda a cobertura que as 3 estações deram relativamente à seca e estou convicto que assim irá continuar nos próximos tempos.



Se foi na semana passada como afirmou deve saber mais ou menos o dia e hora e nas gravações automáticas da TVI24 deve dar para ver, seria uma excelente ajuda perceber esse tipo de falhas e quem sabe até pode ajudar o canal de TV a não cometer o mesmo erro


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2017 às 20:23)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Não é o Anticiclone do Açores como dizia o Anthímio??? Então fiquem com ele que nós não queremos essas coisas cá



Só por isso levas com mais uma animação (que já publiquei mas faço-o novamente) 

Ainda estou para saber porque é que chamam ao anticiclone '_Bermuda High_'. Já não lhes basta o Triângulo? 

Climatologicamente falando, o núcleo anticiclónico dificilmente estaria mais longe da referida ilha.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Dez 2017 às 20:23)

Há 3 coisas certas na vida: nascer, morrer e o Anticiclone dos Açores


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Dez 2017 às 20:34)

Davidmpb disse:


> Há 3 coisas certas na vida: nascer, morrer e o Anticiclone dos Açores



Desculpa, 4. Nascer, morrer, o Anticiclone dos Açores e o @Orion com as suas animações 

Ps: hoje estou só para "peganhar"  @Orion, se não sabes o que quer dizer, pergunta a algum alentejano


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (21 Dez 2017 às 20:43)

Bem já cortaram na chuva , agora se para a semana houver chuva será uns 3/4 mm que miséria , estamos mesmo condenados à seca , vamos ver se este inverno vai ser misericordioso connosco , senão o anticiclone está cá para sempre , se não chover nada de jeito neste inverno , tou para ver como vai ser a próxima primavera/verão .


----------



## fmart (21 Dez 2017 às 20:47)

Orion disse:


> Ainda estou para saber porque é que chamam ao anticiclone '_Bermuda High_'. Já não lhes basta o Triângulo?
> Climatologicamente falando, o núcleo anticiclónico dificilmente estaria mais longe da referida ilha.



Mania de chamar nomes a tudo, é o anticiclone do Atlântico norte, nem se devia chamar Açores nem Bermuda.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2017 às 21:21)

Parece que o Natal vai ser molhado no Algarve e se vier alguma trovoada ainda melhor. 

O Anticiclone não vai embora, porque todos os dias falam nele, já deve ser mais importante que o PR. 

Estão sempre a criticá-lo, mas no fundo têm uma paixão ardente com ele, passam 365 dias a falar nele, joguem-se a ele e dêem um beijo ardente nele pode ser que ele derreta-se todo.


----------



## Rajujas (21 Dez 2017 às 22:49)

fmart disse:


> Mania de chamar nomes a tudo, é o anticiclone do Atlântico norte, nem se devia chamar Açores nem Bermuda.


Mas chamar-lhe Anticiclone do Atlântico Norte já não é dar-lhe um nome?  Anticiclone dos 35ºN, 35ºW parece-me mais acertado.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (21 Dez 2017 às 23:06)

criz0r disse:


> Concordo plenamente, mas a questão aqui é a seguinte, enquanto a esmagadora maioria da classe Jornalística não se tornar credível e em vez de consultar sites e fontes dúbias, for consultar o próprio organismo público (IPMA) talvez certas opiniões acabem por finalmente mudar.
> É inadmissível que numa previsão diária da TVI24 a semana passada, mostrem mínimas de -3 para o Porto e -4 para Coimbra. Quem vir isto, vai pensar que vem ai um frio do outro mundo que obrigue a população a ficar em casa. E milhares, senão milhões acreditam nestas tangas elaboradas por Jornalistas que nem a 4ªclasse devem ter.
> Por outro lado, é de louvar toda a cobertura que as 3 estações deram relativamente à seca e estou convicto que assim irá continuar nos próximos tempos.


Sem me querer alongar muito, julgo que grande parte da questão se resume a números. Uma franja significativa dos jornalistas vive actualmente uma situação constrangedora nas redacções. São poucos, mal pagos, carregados de trabalho e com tendência para verem reduzido o efectivo, fruto de despedimentos. Isto não querendo ilibar colegas de profissão de erros elementares e do recurso a fontes duvidosas. Tal como em outros países, deveríamos ter a meteorologia em determinados meios (os de referência e de carácter nacional) entregue a um jornalista especializado na área, que estivesse em contacto permanente com as fontes primárias, nomeadamente IPMA e congéneres internacionais. Não é tanto uma questão de 4ª classe, antes a afectação de jornalistas ainda "verdes" para áreas consideradas menos importantes pelos editores - e a previsão meteorológica é uma delas. Este é um cenário que não vai mudar proximamente. Por outro lado e como sabemos opera também a lei da oferta e da procura. Uma opinião pública mais informada e formada, realmente atenta e interventiva, poderia ser um bom filtro para separar o trigo do joio. Também não acontece. Mais importante do que a gralha dos -3 ou -4 (que até já têm ocorrido no site do IPMA), seria formar os jovens para questões globais relativas ao clima e às alterações do mesmo. Não vamos mudar o AA do lugar, mas todos juntos, com atenção para a forma como agimos em relação ao ambiente, podemos contribuir para o aborrecer um bocadinho.


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2017 às 23:26)

fmart disse:


> Mania de chamar nomes a tudo, é o anticiclone do Atlântico norte, nem se devia chamar Açores nem Bermuda.



Se não se der nomes às coisas como é que nos entendemos?


----------



## Marco pires (21 Dez 2017 às 23:31)

boas previsões do IPMA para 24 e para ao dia de natal.
natal molhado para variar


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2017 às 23:49)

Devido à NAO o anticiclone tem que ter nome. _Azores High, Icelandic Low.

---
_





Juntando o Natal e o AG, no HN as diferenças mais dramáticas ocorrem nos locais mais frios.







Porreiro para fim de ano, não?


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Dez 2017 às 10:12)

Marco pires disse:


> boas previsões do IPMA para 24 e para ao dia de natal.
> natal molhado para variar


Natal molhado em 10% do país, porque os outros 90%vão ver meia-dúzia de pingas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Dez 2017 às 11:15)

Bom dia ao Forum.

Continua a haver uma grande divergência entre os principais modelos...
o ECMWF claramente melhor que o GFS (só vê AA em todo o lado!).


----------



## MSantos (22 Dez 2017 às 11:36)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Bom dia ao Forum.
> 
> Continua a haver uma grande divergência entre os principais modelos...
> o ECMWF claramente melhor que o GFS (só vê AA em todo o lado!).



A nossa sorte é que o ECMWF costuma ser mais certeiro no médio prazo!


----------



## rozzo (22 Dez 2017 às 11:50)

A tendência para a semana, após a "frente natalícia", parece claramente daquele tempo um bocadinho "aborrecido", mas que neste caso, pelo menos para as regiões a Norte poderá ser bastante bem-vindo.

Tempo morno, nublado, com chuva fraca, que tenderá a ser mais persistente e intensa nas regiões montanhosas por efeito da precipitação orográfica. Não é de admirar que os acumulados nessas zonas mais montanhosas no final do mês até sejam bastante razoáveis, o que poderá ser um alívio bem generoso para as bacias hidrográficas da metade norte do país. Uma situação à partida normal de Outono/Inverno, com fluxo persistente zonal, sem frentes muito activas devido à proximidade da dorsal a Sul.
Geralmente, quando estamos de "barriga cheia", é aquele padrão que nos faz rogar pragas, pois não tem nada de emocionante, e é completamente aniquilador de episódios frios. Mas na verdade, é o padrão típico de causar regime de precipitação normal no terço norte do país pelo menos. Neste caso, para essas zonas, a confirmar-se o que aparentam os modelos, será bem-vindo claro.

Já a Sul, infelizmente... A história continua a ser outra. Esse padrão obviamente pouca ou nenhuma precipitação trará, pelo menos a zonas mais planas. Quando muito algumas zonas montanhosas das Beiras e do Alto Alentejo podiam ter alguns acumulados minimamente razoáveis.
Ainda assim, pode ser que caiam alguns mm's preciosos entre nos dias 24 e 25 no extremo Sul, nomeadamente no Sotavento Algarvio, ainda antes da frente Atlântica, fruto daquela cut-off que virá em sentido retrógrado. Não acredito que dê muita coisa, parece apenas poder dar alguns aguaceiros no litoral, e claro, em regime de completa "lotaria". Mas todos os mm's serão bem vindos, e muitas vezes chove bem mais do que o esperado com este tipo de cut-off's aparentemente inofensivas.
Vamos lá ver...


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Dez 2017 às 11:57)

Eu sinceramente não acredito em mais nada do que meia-dúzia de pingas para aqui e para o centro/sul que de nada vão servir, nem sequer para se aproximar da média do mês.
Já saiu a previsão mensal da AEMET  e só nas  regiões mais a norte é que indica uma anomalia positiva na precipitação na última semana do ano, provavelmente vão se aproximar da média do mês ou ficar dentro dela.
E para o inicio de Janeiro também não estou a ver a coisa famosa...


----------



## belem (22 Dez 2017 às 12:04)

rozzo disse:


> A tendência para a semana, após a "frente natalícia", parece claramente daquele tempo um bocadinho "aborrecido", mas que neste caso, pelo menos para as regiões a Norte poderá ser bastante bem-vindo.
> 
> Tempo morno, nublado, com chuva fraca, que tenderá a ser mais persistente e intensa nas regiões montanhosas por efeito da precipitação orográfica. Não é de admirar que os acumulados nessas zonas mais montanhosas no final do mês até sejam bastante razoáveis, o que poderá ser um alívio bem generoso para as bacias hidrográficas da metade norte do país. Uma situação à partida normal de Outono/Inverno, com fluxo persistente zonal, sem frentes muito activas devido à proximidade da dorsal a Sul.
> Geralmente, quando estamos de "barriga cheia", é aquele padrão que nos faz rogar pragas, pois não tem nada de emocionante, e é completamente aniquilador de episódios frios. Mas na verdade, é o padrão típico de causar regime de precipitação normal no terço norte do país pelo menos. Neste caso, para essas zonas, a confirmar-se o que aparentam os modelos, será bem-vindo claro.
> ...



Interessante e informativa análise, obrigado.


----------



## rozzo (22 Dez 2017 às 12:16)

Eu não quero criar polémicas nem discussões (já o fórum as tem tido demais), e muito menos quero minimizar a gravidade da seca no sul do país, que persiste, e que não parece haver grandes sinais de melhorar muito...
Mas tenho de fazer este comentário:

A mim perturba-me um bocado insistirem no tipo de afirmação "Esta frente de nada serviu". "A chuva que aí vem nada vai fazer". Etc.., e têm sido imensos comentários nesse sentido.
Desculpem lá mas:

1) Uma frente de 30mm ou 10mm nuns aguaceiros de uma cut-off *resolvem a seca*? *Não*. Têm toda a razão, claro que não resolve. Mas também ninguém afirma isso acho eu, pelo menos no seu perfeito juízo! Até aqui tudo bem, e com esse tipo de afirmação posso concordar e corroborar.

2) Uma frente de 30mm ou 10mm nuns aguaceiros de uma cut-off *não servem de nada*? *Sim*! Claro que servem! Mais que não seja para não agravar ainda mais a seca! É melhor caírem 20-30mm , ou mesmo 5-10mm que não resolvem a seca, mas que a atenuam ou pelo menos não deixam agravar ainda mais? Ou é exactamente a mesma coisa isso não acontecer? Pelo teor de alguns posts mais parece que é exatamente igual. E isso é que não consigo concordar, não faz qualquer sentido, e me faz imensas "comichões".

Tenho visto dezenas e dezenas de comentários nesse sentido aqui no fórum ao longo destes meses.
Até posso estar a ser "picuinhas"...  Mas às vezes parece que quase vai chegar ao ponto de se começar a ver comentários do tipo: "para caírem 10mm mais vale não cair nada! é igual!".
É igual o tanas desculpem lá! 


PS: Mais uma nota, que infelizmente temos de ter noção. O padrão que está a instalar agora nesta altura, até é relativamente "normal". Muito mais chuva a norte que a sul. É o normal, e não seria problema se não viéssemos de um terrível padrão de (não) acumulado para trás. E sei que parece uma visão negativa ou quase de "gozo" para quem mais anseia a chuva no Sul, mas a verdade é que dado o estado actual da seca nessa região, um padrão dito "normal" para a época não vai resolver a seca no sul do país. Na realidade, para "resolver" a seca no sul do país num período relativamente curto, só mesmo ocorrendo um padrão *anormal*. Sim, porque um padrão com chuva muito acima da média em particular no sul, seria também sem dúvida um padrão anormal...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Dez 2017 às 12:22)

rozzo disse:


> Eu não quero criar polémicas nem discussões (já o fórum as tem tido demais), e muito menos quero minimizar a gravidade da seca no sul do país, que persiste, e que não parece haver grandes sinais de melhorar muito...
> Mas tenho de fazer este comentário:
> 
> A mim perturba-me um bocado insistirem no tipo de afirmação "Esta frente de nada serviu". "A chuva que aí vem nada vai fazer". Etc.., e têm sido imensos comentários nesse sentido.
> ...



Tens toda a razão, muitas vezes são as nossas emoções que se sobrepõem à razão.
Também eu te agredeço pelas tuas sábias palavras.


----------



## comentador (22 Dez 2017 às 12:26)

Boa tarde!

Os modelos na última semana deste ano prevêem maior probabilidade de ocorrência de precipitação a Norte do País. Se chove a Norte pode ser que venha parar qualquer coisa a sul. Mesmo sendo pouca, será sempre bem vinda, apesar de pouco contribuir para aliviar a seca.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2017 às 12:31)

@rozzo, não é picuinhas é piegas. 

O ECM ainda dá uns belos 20 a 30 mm no Sotavento Algarvio durante o Natal, já o GFS aniquilou quase tudo, mas depende da dita cuja. Já vi situações destas, renderem mais do que aquilo que prevê os modelos e outras vezes chover menos e outras vezes em que não se prevê nada e cai 50 mm em 1 hora, como aconteceu em Fevereiro deste ano.


----------



## dahon (22 Dez 2017 às 12:54)

Como o @rozzo disse, não subestimem a precipitação orográfica. Este tipo de precipitação é algo que os modelos negligenciam. Como exemplo mais recente tivemos a tempestade Ana, onde ainda antes de a frente propriamente dita ter passado já havia muitas zonas do norte do pais com acumulados muito próximos e até superiores aos 100mm.


----------



## MipsUc (22 Dez 2017 às 12:55)

rozzo disse:


> Eu não quero criar polémicas nem discussões (já o fórum as tem tido demais), e muito menos quero minimizar a gravidade da seca no sul do país, que persiste, e que não parece haver grandes sinais de melhorar muito...
> Mas tenho de fazer este comentário:
> 
> A mim perturba-me um bocado insistirem no tipo de afirmação "Esta frente de nada serviu". "A chuva que aí vem nada vai fazer". Etc.., e têm sido imensos comentários nesse sentido.
> ...



Muito bem escrito.
Acho que esta mensagem devia estar no inicio de cada página deste tópico para ver se alguns membros interiorizam estas palavras. Não existe essa função no fórum? É que às vezes uma pessoa fica aborrecida ao vir aqui e ler cada disparate.


----------



## MSantos (22 Dez 2017 às 13:03)

rozzo disse:


> Eu não quero criar polémicas nem discussões (já o fórum as tem tido demais), e muito menos quero minimizar a gravidade da seca no sul do país, que persiste, e que não parece haver grandes sinais de melhorar muito...
> Mas tenho de fazer este comentário:
> 
> A mim perturba-me um bocado insistirem no tipo de afirmação "Esta frente de nada serviu". "A chuva que aí vem nada vai fazer". Etc.., e têm sido imensos comentários nesse sentido.
> ...



Excelente post! Revejo-me totalmente no seu conteúdo! 

O conjunto de pequenas precipitações que temos tido desde Outubro serviram para pelo menos não estarmos ainda pior. Não vi aqui ninguém a dizer - "Bem, caíram 30mm no Alentejo, o assunto da seca está resolvido", no entanto o choradinho continua, de cada vez que cai meia dúzia de milímetros "Ah e tal isto não serve para nada" Serve sim! E muito! Já vai nascendo alguma erva importante para o gado e permite algum alivio à flora silvestre (estão a morrer milhares de sobreiros, para os que ficam qualquer pingo que caia vale ouro). 

É insuficiente para o que precisamos? É, claramente é muito insuficiente! Mas é o que há, e quanto a isso não podemos fazer nada! Se a lamentação constante servisse para enviar o AA para Marte também me juntava à ladainha!


----------



## Gongas (22 Dez 2017 às 15:22)

Podemos dizer com alguma certeza, baseada na tendência dos modelos e na informação a 10 dias do IPMA, que o Natal e a passagem de ano serão molhadas em especial no norte e centro do país.


----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2017 às 15:51)

Última Hora

Chuva vem para a consoada e fica até ao fim do ano.

A chuva regressa a Portugal continental para a noite de consoada e fica pelo menos uma semana, até ao último dia de 2017.

Segundo as previsões do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), no dia 24 de dezembro "o céu irá apresentar-se temporariamente muito nublado, com possibilidade de períodos de chuva fraca, mais provável no litoral".

Consequências do deslocamento do anticiclone para sudoeste, que permite a chegada de uma depressão, irá afetar o estado do tempo nos dias 25 e 26. "Para o dia de Natal, prevê-se a ocorrência de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, que irão aumentar de frequência e intensidade a partir da tarde nas regiões Norte e Centro", lê-se no comunicado do IPMA.

"Há condições para queda de neve acima de 1400 metros de altitude a partir do final da tarde" do dia 25 e 26. "O vento será do quadrante sul, soprando moderado a forte, por vezes com rajadas até 70 km/h, nas terras altas", acrescenta o IPMA.

A chuva vem para ficar, pelo menos, até ao dia 31. Segundo as previsões, a última noite do ano será fria mas seca, ideal para quem planeou a passagem de ano na rua.

Entre esta tarde e a consoada vão duas noites, frias e secas, segundo o IPMA, e um dia de sábado com "céu pouco nublado ou limpo, com condições para formação de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal". O vento "será geralmente fraco", lê-se, ainda, no comunicado.

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/chuva-vem-para-a-consoada-e-fica-ate-ao-fim-do-ano-9004997.html


----------



## Teya (22 Dez 2017 às 16:14)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Já sabemos que é o criador de antípoles



Anticiclone - Antílope -* Antípoles*  Esta evolução é linda!




rozzo disse:


> Eu não quero criar polémicas nem discussões (já o fórum as tem tido demais), e muito menos quero minimizar a gravidade da seca no sul do país, que persiste, e que não parece haver grandes sinais de melhorar muito...
> Mas tenho de fazer este comentário:
> 
> A mim perturba-me um bocado insistirem no tipo de afirmação "Esta frente de nada serviu". "A chuva que aí vem nada vai fazer". Etc.., e têm sido imensos comentários nesse sentido.
> ...



Subscrevo!

Aproveito para desejar boas festas e votos de um excelente Inverno a começar com a chegada da chuva nos próximos dias.


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2017 às 16:24)

Semana toda de chuva quando metade do pais não vai ver chuva.. Será q o GFS é assim tão mau?não me parece!


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Dez 2017 às 16:49)

miguel disse:


> Semana toda de chuva quando metade do pais não vai ver chuva.. Será q o GFS é assim tão mau?não me parece!




Mais de metade do país não vai ver chuva , para aqui no Natal  se chover vai ser uns 4 mm ou menos , e depois o resto da semana deve chover muito pouco ou mesmo nada , o mais provável é nada , mais um mês seco , enfim já nem tenho esperanças para nenhum mês , os modelos prometem tanto mas acaba por não acontecer nada , aliás temos tido temperaturas primaveris , temperaturas dignas de março/abril , a seca está a se a agravar novamente e se continuar assim , então vamos ter das secas mais longas em portugal , para a semana aumentam mais as mínimas e as temperaturas máximas vão continuar primaveris sem grandes alterações , poderão até ir aos 20 graus ou mesmo ultrapassar para a semana .


----------



## VimDePantufas (22 Dez 2017 às 16:55)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Mais de metade do país não vai ver chuva , para aqui no Natal  se chover vai ser uns 4 mm ou menos , e depois o resto da semana deve chover muito pouco ou mesmo nada , o mais provável é nada , mais um mês seco , enfim já nem tenho esperanças para nenhum mês , os modelos prometem tanto mas acaba por não acontecer nada , aliás temos tido temperaturas primaveris , temperaturas dignas de março/abril , a seca está a se a agravar novamente e se continuar assim , então vamos ter das secas mais longas em portugal , para a semana aumentam mais as mínimas e as temperaturas máximas vão continuar primaveris sem grandes alterações , poderão até ir aos 20 graus ou mesmo ultrapassar para a semana .


E raios de sol irão cair, tipo chuva , cuidado é preciso muito cuidado


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Dez 2017 às 17:02)

VimDePantufas disse:


> E raios de sol irão cair, tipo chuva , cuidado é preciso muito cuidado




Não sei em que modelo se baseia o ipma para ver chuva até ao final do ano quando mais de metade do país não vai ter nada de chuva , só vai ter palha e mais nada , para este mês já não espero mais nada senão secura e mais secura , parece que já estamos na primavera , e a primeira quinzena de janeiro também poderá vir a ser condenada pelo anticiclone , se isto continuar assim chegamos ao verão numa situação que já não há volta a dar .


----------



## Marco pires (22 Dez 2017 às 17:58)

Certamente o IPMA terá outros meios que não nós para fundamentar as suas afirmações.
Estamos a falar de um instituto dedicado á meteorologia e geofísica, órgão oficial na previsão do estado do tempo, climatologia e geofísica.
As pessoas que fazem as previsões são meteorologistas e o próprio instituto tem os equipamentos e meios necessários para o desempenho da sua função, além de fazerem parte de um conjunto de organizações dedicadas ao tema a nível internacional.
Não são amadores como nós, e por isso estar a por em causa um órgão oficial e as previsões que anunciam como se aqui fossem os profissionais e eles os amadores, é descabido e sem sentido.
Gostava de saber quem aqui possui os meios técnicos, logísticos e académicos para colocar em causa o IPMA.
Se for o caso então que se candidatem á prestação do serviço público de previsão meteorológica, exibindo as suas credenciais de forma a demonstrar melhor competência técnica e académica do que o IPMA


----------



## Torto 21 (22 Dez 2017 às 17:58)

Enfim não acredito que vá chover alguma coisa de jeito aqui, será mais palha da mesma e mesmo que chova alguma coisa daquilo que se prevê de nada vai servir.
Estamos condenados a esta seca no.próximo ano também, não acredito que nos próximos 2/3 meses chova o suficiente para isto voltar ao normal.


----------



## Torto 21 (22 Dez 2017 às 18:04)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Não sei em que modelo se baseia o ipma para ver chuva até ao final do ano quando mais de metade do país não vai ter nada de chuva , só vai ter palha e mais nada , para este mês já não espero mais nada senão secura e mais secura , parece que já estamos na primavera , e a primeira quinzena de janeiro também poderá vir a ser condenada pelo anticiclone , se isto continuar assim chegamos ao verão numa situação que já não há volta a dar .


Verdade, se isto não melhorar até Abril/Maio o verão vai ser complicado.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Dez 2017 às 18:04)

Torto 21 disse:


> Enfim não acredito que vá chover alguma coisa de jeito aqui, será mais palha da mesma e mesmo que chova alguma coisa daquilo que se prevê de nada vai servir.
> Estamos condenados a esta seca no.próximo ano também, não acredito que nos próximos 2/3 meses chova o suficiente para isto voltar ao normal.




Nem no próximo ano isto vai se resolver , o sul é que sofre mais com esta seca extrema , não vamos conseguir sair desta seca no próximo ano e nem sei se em 2019 saímos desta seca .


----------



## Marco pires (22 Dez 2017 às 18:14)

Torto 21 disse:


> Enfim não acredito que vá chover alguma coisa de jeito aqui, será mais palha da mesma e mesmo que chova alguma coisa daquilo que se prevê de nada vai servir.
> Estamos condenados a esta seca no.próximo ano também, não acredito que nos próximos 2/3 meses chova o suficiente para isto voltar ao normal.


 

Então se de nada vai servir, vamos rezar para que não caia uma pinga.
Assim sempre evitamos os incómodos de ficarmos com o carro manchado e sujar o guarda chuva com meia dúzia de pingas.
Melhor mesmo que não chova rigorosamente nada até que o tempo decida que quando vier seja para acabar com a seca de uma empreitada.

Enfim.............


----------



## Torto 21 (22 Dez 2017 às 18:21)

Marco pires disse:


> Então se de nada vai servir, vamos rezar para que não caia uma pinga.
> Assim sempre evitamos os incómodos de ficarmos com o carro manchado e sujar o guarda chuva com meia dúzia de pingas.
> Melhor mesmo que não chova rigorosamente nada até que o tempo decida que quando vier seja para acabar com a seca de uma empreitada.
> 
> Enfim.............


Se chovesse para me sujar o carro, preferia que não caísse uma gota, assim evitava gastar água para o lavar.


----------



## Torto 21 (22 Dez 2017 às 18:28)

miguel disse:


> Semana toda de chuva quando metade do pais não vai ver chuva.. Será q o GFS é assim tão mau?não me parece!


Os jornais muitas vezes querem fazer de nós burros, está mais do que apresentado que em muitas zonas do país no natal vão cair umas pingas insignificantes.


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2017 às 18:34)

Marco pires disse:


> Certamente o IPMA terá outros meios que não nós para fundamentar as suas afirmações.
> Estamos a falar de um instituto dedicado á meteorologia e geofísica, órgão oficial na previsão do estado do tempo, climatologia e geofísica.
> As pessoas que fazem as previsões são meteorologistas e o próprio instituto tem os equipamentos e meios necessários para o desempenho da sua função, além de fazerem parte de um conjunto de organizações dedicadas ao tema a nível internacional.
> Não são amadores como nós, e por isso estar a por em causa um órgão oficial e as previsões que anunciam como se aqui fossem os profissionais e eles os amadores, é descabido e sem sentido.
> ...



 Penso que ninguém meteu em causa o profissionalismo do IPMA, mas podiam bem não generalizar e falar por Regiões! Depois vemos na TV, Rádios, Redes Sociais mentiras que é isso que trata uma mentira que vai chover 10 dias seguidos de Norte a Sul.  Aqui trata-se apenas de não generalizar...


----------



## rozzo (22 Dez 2017 às 18:35)

Não só as previsões do IPMA para a próxima semana estão erradas sem qualquer sombra de dúvida...
....Como também as previsões de seca garantida durante mais 2 anos estão asseguradas sem margem para erros!



A sério, eu quando fiz o post anterior, até realcei que não queria fomentar polémicas nem discussões chatas de novo, mas sinceramente esse tipo de conteúdo é de tirar qualquer um do sério.


Ora então vamos lá...
Obviamente o IPMA faz as suas previsões recorrendo ora a bola de cristal, ora ao Borda D'Água, ora a cartas e búzios, alguém não sabia disso?
Aqui estão as imagens tiradas da bola de cristal, em primeira mão! 












Porreira esta bola de cristal! E não é que desde Domingo até dia 31 não há nestas previsões um único dia que não tenha precipitação sobre o território de Portugal Continental? Certamente foram previsões e cartas viciadas pelo IPMA para poder dizer aquilo à imprensa, só pode! 

Já em resposta ao expectável fuzilamento de indignação ao meu post:

1) Sim, claro que chove muito mais no NW do país, e muito pouco no SE. Novidades?
2) Mas o IPMA diz que chove em Portugal todos os dias até ao fim-do-ano, e é essencialmente no NW! Sim, e numa previsão "genérica" para a imprensa a resumir 9 dias até ao final do ano esperava-se um testamento a explicar onde e com que intensidade vai chover em cada dia até lá? Claro que sim... Para todos os efeitos sim, com mais ou menos intensidade, as previsões actuais são de chuva basicamente todos os dias até ao fim do ano em boa parte do território continental.
3) Ah mas aposto que os modelos vão mudar e nem vai chover nem metade disso! Pois pode muito bem acontecer, mas se os modelos estão todos a dar chuva querem que o IPMA faça o quê? Vá pelo "instinto" de contrariar os modelos e fazer uma previsão que não corresponde ao que eles mostram só porque mais vale ser pessimista e achar que "eles acabam sempre a tirar"? Pois claro...

Mas fui à bola de cristal buscar modelos que nem são os de referência do IPMA, vamos lá ver então a referência no médio-prazo do IPMA, o ECMWF, o que nos diz... Neste caso infelizmente não consigo arranjar de forma pratica uma animação, por isso vai o acumulado até dia 31:







Eu diria que nesta *previsão* temos:
- cerca de 1/3 do país com precipitação muito generosa e abundante
- outro 1/3 do país com precipitação razoável
- o restante 1/3 do país com precipitação muito escassa infelizmente

Vamos ver se as previsões das bolas de cristal se realizam, ou se é melhor começar a preparar os concursos públicos para meteorologistas novos no IPMA, e preparar as guilhotinas para as execuções dos actuais na praça pública, a pedido de muitas famílias desiludidas com tudo e mais alguma coisa!


Lamento a ironia, mas sinceramente, há momentos que não há como contornar.


----------



## VimDePantufas (22 Dez 2017 às 18:40)

rozzo disse:


> Não só as previsões do IPMA para a próxima semana estão erradas sem qualquer sombra de dúvida...
> ....Como também as previsões de seca garantida durante mais 2 anos estão asseguradas sem margem para erros!
> 
> 
> ...


Não vale a pena amigo, creio ser apenas tempo perdido, quem não quer ver paciencia


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Dez 2017 às 18:43)

Torto 21 disse:


> Verdade, se isto não melhorar até Abril/Maio o verão vai ser complicado.



Este verão já foi muito complicado a todos os níveis , então de incêndios foi muito mau , agora veremos se isto muda até à primavera senão isto vai ficar muito complicado , não vale a pena chover tudo logo de uma vez em 2 dias , pois isso não vai ajudar em nada na seca , tudo o que choveu na tempestade Ana  não deu para nada , mas prontos vale mais chover assim do que não chover nada , se isto não mudar até à primavera então teremos um verão muito complicado , nós não estamos preparados para mais um verão quentissimo sem chuva e com esta seca gravíssima .


----------



## Nando Costa (22 Dez 2017 às 18:51)

Simplesmente ridículo a forma como se comenta neste fórum e como se assassina o português. Enfim...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Dez 2017 às 18:52)

Torto 21 disse:


> Se chovesse para me sujar o carro, preferia que não caísse uma gota, assim evitava gastar água para o lavar.




Pois é , se chovesse para sujar o carro então mais valia não chover , vale mais chover moderadamente mas num longo período de tempo , porque assim já acumulava bem na terra e a terra já absorvia bem a água , mas isso não tem acontecido , infelizmente .


----------



## Torto 21 (22 Dez 2017 às 18:52)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Este verão já foi muito complicado a todos os níveis , então de incêndios foi muito mau , agora veremos se isto muda até à primavera senão isto vai ficar muito complicado , não vale a pena chover tudo logo de uma vez em 2 dias , pois isso não vai ajudar em nada na seca , tudo o que choveu na tempestade Ana  não deu para nada , mas prontos vale mais chover assim do que não chover nada , se isto não mudar até à primavera então teremos um verão muito complicado , nós não estamos preparados para mais um verão quentissimo sem chuva e com esta seca gravíssima .


O verão já vai ser complicado, vai ser  novamente escaldante aqui no interior, como disse duvido muito que isto chova o suficiente até Abril para voltarmos ao normal.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Dez 2017 às 18:52)

Podem fechar o fórum. Até 2019 está feito. Depois reabre-se e logo se vê...
Até para quem, como eu, cultiva com o entusiasmo o Espírito Natalício, é difícil...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Dez 2017 às 18:59)

Torto 21 disse:


> O verão já vai ser complicado, vai ser  novamente escaldante aqui no interior, como disse duvido muito que isto chova o suficiente até Abril para voltarmos ao normal.



É claro que não vai dar para acabar com a seca até abril/maio , mas pode ser que se desagrave a seca até esses meses para aguentarmos o verão do próximo ano , o verão do próximo ano pode ser tanto escaldante como normal , ninguém sabe , o mais provável é ser escaldante , mas veremos .


----------



## Torto 21 (22 Dez 2017 às 19:10)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> É claro que não vai dar para acabar com a seca até abril/maio , mas pode ser que se desagrave a seca até esses meses para aguentarmos o verão do próximo ano , o verão do próximo ano pode ser tanto escaldante como normal , ninguém sabe , o mais provável é ser escaldante , mas veremos .


Vamos ver se isto desagrava um bocado até ao verão, ficar resolvida a seca não acredito, os animais precisam de alimento e sem chuva nada feito.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Dez 2017 às 19:23)

Torto 21 disse:


> Vamos ver se isto desagrava um bocado até ao verão, ficar resolvida a seca não acredito, os animais precisam de alimento e sem chuva nada feito.



A questão é que se tivermos um inverno semelhante ao de 2015/2016 ainda dava para recuperar um bocado da água nas barragens , é preciso é que chova , os eventos nortenhos não favorecem nada o centro e o sul , nem em 2005 estávamos nesta situação , se tivéssemos também uma primavera semelhante à de 2016 seria bastante bom , a partir dessa primavera nunca mais vi um mês acima da média em termos de precipitação .


----------



## Snifa (22 Dez 2017 às 19:43)

rozzo disse:


> para caírem 10mm mais vale não cair nada! é igual!".
> É igual o tanas desculpem lá!



Não resisti


----------



## Torto 21 (22 Dez 2017 às 20:39)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> A questão é que se tivermos um inverno semelhante ao de 2015/2016 ainda dava para recuperar um bocado da água nas barragens , é preciso é que chova , os eventos nortenhos não favorecem nada o centro e o sul , nem em 2005 estávamos nesta situação , se tivéssemos também uma primavera semelhante à de 2016 seria bastante bom , a partir dessa primavera nunca mais vi um mês acima da média em termos de precipitação .


Se tivéssemos uma Primavera como a de 2016, era bastante bom, mas duvido muito que esta assim o seja, mas mesmo assim não iria acabar com a seca mas ajudava.
Vai ser mais um evento para os mesmos do costume, assim não vamos lá...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Dez 2017 às 20:48)

Torto 21 disse:


> Se tivéssemos uma Primavera como a de 2016, era bastante bom, mas duvido muito que esta assim o seja, mas mesmo assim não iria acabar com a seca mas ajudava.
> Vai ser mais um evento para os mesmos do costume, assim não vamos lá...




Ajudava e bastante , pois a primavera de 2016 foi bastante chuvosa , este ano foi o pior de que há de memória , o último verão fresco foi o de 2014 o resto tem sido sempre quente , o próximo verão também muito provavelmente será quente mas ainda falta muito , não vale a pena nós estarmos a fazer previsões para o verão , ainda agora começou o inverno , espero que seja generoso , realmente os modelos dizem que o janeiro será chuvoso , que assim o seja , mas é melhor meter o pé atrás , pois já sabemos como são os modelos à última da hora mudam sempre .


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Dez 2017 às 21:38)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Podem fechar o fórum. Até 2019 está feito. Depois reabre-se e logo se vê...
> Até para quem, como eu, cultiva com o entusiasmo o Espírito Natalício, é difícil...



Ainda chega-se a 2019 e afinal é só para 2022. por cá não se gosta muito de cumprir prazos. 

Com tantos videntes e profetas da desgraça, que existem por aqui, alguém sabe os números do euromilhões para a próxima 3ª feira? 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Segundo a revista de domingo do CM do dia 26/11/2017, veio um artigo bem escrito e bem interessante sobre a seca e trouxe uma cronologia das secas por cá.

Cronologia das secas em Portugal:

1521: Não houve searas no Além-Tejo e no Odiana, nem a espiga se formou

1654: Guadiana secou

1792-1795 : A fome escasseava e em Elvas realizaram-se missas a pedir chuva

1867-1868: A seca só foi aliviada nos meses de Abril e Maio de 1868 depois de mais de 1 ano de seca

1917-1918: Só em Janeiro de 1918, a seca foi aliviada, não houve cereais nem pastagens apesar de ter chovido em Maio

1944-1945: Só choveu 51.5% nesse ano, a Primavera foi má

1981-1983: Entre Novembro e meados de Fevereiro a precipitação foi muito residual no país todo. A seca durou quase 2 anos.

1993: Faz-se abastecimento de água às populações.

2004-2005: Há 100 anos que não chovia tão pouco no Alentejo

Uí, tramado que existiu uma seca há 100 anos atrás, é castigo divino.


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Dez 2017 às 21:45)

Snifa disse:


> Não resisti



Muito bom


----------



## Torto 21 (22 Dez 2017 às 21:46)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Ajudava e bastante , pois a primavera de 2016 foi bastante chuvosa , este ano foi o pior de que há de memória , o último verão fresco foi o de 2014 o resto tem sido sempre quente , o próximo verão também muito provavelmente será quente mas ainda falta muito , não vale a pena nós estarmos a fazer previsões para o verão , ainda agora começou o inverno , espero que seja generoso , realmente os modelos dizem que o janeiro será chuvoso , que assim o seja , mas é melhor meter o pé atrás , pois já sabemos como são os modelos à última da hora mudam sempre .


Eu já não ponho é esperanças sobre mês nenhum, este AA está para durar e durar...


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (22 Dez 2017 às 21:58)

Torto 21 disse:


> Eu já não ponho é esperanças sobre mês nenhum, este AA está para durar e durar...




Pois é , o melhor é meter o pé atrás , porque já sabemos como os modelos mudam à última da hora , esta seca vai ser longa se continuar assim , chove dois dias depois são semanas de tempo seco e este frio também não ajuda , mata plantações , geadas não nos faz falta , chuva que é bom nada !
Espero que não venha um inverno bastante frio , pois , todos os invernos frios que tivemos agora foram todos secos , eu gostava de um inverno semelhante ao de 2015/2016 , quando dos invernos são mornos/quentes são mais húmidos , vamos esperar para ver , o Mario Marques é um bom especialista em meteorologia e prevê um inverno chuvoso , espero que acerte , normalmente não erra , mas agora este anticiclone está sempre lá para estorvar e este país também  é sempre a mesma porcaria estragam as florestas e as matas daqui nada já só sobra eucalipto , deviam ser presos todos pah , os políticos também não andam lá a fazer nada , só andam é para fazer porcaria .


----------



## Teya (22 Dez 2017 às 22:14)

Palha é o que aqui vai neste tópico....


----------



## ClaudiaRM (22 Dez 2017 às 22:49)

Teya disse:


> Palha é o que aqui vai neste tópico....



Por acaso até acho um bom reflexo de um certo défice que grassa no país. E não é um défice orçamental ou económico...


----------



## Teya (22 Dez 2017 às 23:38)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Por acaso até acho um bom reflexo de um certo défice que grassa no país. E não é um défice orçamental ou económico...



Eu no início dava o 'desconto' porque julgava ser um miúdo, mas assim é demais, miúdo ou não (apareceram mais), já não se aguenta as lamúrias, o chat, e os pontapés na gramática.


----------



## DrFog (22 Dez 2017 às 23:54)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Por acaso até acho um bom reflexo de um certo défice que grassa no país. E não é um défice orçamental ou económico...



Natürlich ist es ein Regendefizit :-)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Dez 2017 às 00:08)

Boas!

Já em Trás os Montes e finalmente a sentir aquele frio bom... Finalmente posso olhar este céu maravilhoso e vasto impossível de vislumbrar nas cidades grandes...

Boa noite.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Dez 2017 às 01:07)

"Quando o Inverno chegar avisem sff!"

Definição de inverno:

-temperaturas máximas inferiores a 10ºC
-neve acima dos 300M 

 fui!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Dez 2017 às 01:49)

Teya disse:


> Eu no início dava o 'desconto' porque julgava ser um miúdo, mas assim é demais, miúdo ou não (apareceram mais), já não se aguenta as lamúrias, o chat, e os pontapés na gramática.



Respira fundo e trauteia mentalmente: 'No Natal pela manhã, ouvem-se os sinos tocar...'


----------



## ClaudiaRM (23 Dez 2017 às 01:52)

DrFog disse:


> Natürlich ist es ein Regendefizit :-)



Nicht nur aber auch...


----------



## dahon (23 Dez 2017 às 02:24)

O que me ri com a enxurrada de posts de alguns membros nas últimas páginas. Nada como os jantares de natal e a respectiva taxa de alcoolemia associada para levar estas coisas na maior.
Já agora deixo uma palavra ao @rozzo que provavelmente será o moderador mais paciente na história deste fórum.


----------



## boneli (23 Dez 2017 às 05:55)

Bom dia.
Não me vou alongar muito no entanto não se esqueçam que estamos no "seguimento livre" e por mais que custe a muitos foristas o seguimento livre se bem me lembro foi criado pelos administradores precisamente para se dizer o que se vai na alma sem se ter o cuidado de se fundamentar.
Desde de Março de 2016 que postei 3 vezes (este post incluído). Todos os dias venho ao fórum porque de facto gosto de ler os comentários de alguns foristas que ainda fazem boas previsões. De resto lamento e entendo o facto de muitos outros terem deixado de ter postado no forum. Rozzo os meus parabéns pela tua "tentativa" e bom senso de uma forma simples mostrares como se deve fazer metereologia. Já sei que vou ser criticado mas prometi a mim próprio não responder as mesmas.... É tempo perdido e quando olho para as últimas 4 páginas do seguimento livre mais do que triste deixa-me revoltado como alguns foristas vêm e acompanham a metereologia em que o chip é sempre o mesmo. Bom natal e feliz ano novo.


----------



## invent (23 Dez 2017 às 09:13)

Previsões de precipitação/chuva acumulada até às 240 horas (10 dias)
*ECMWF*





*GFS*


----------



## Cesar (23 Dez 2017 às 12:08)

Nem todo o Inverno teremos tempestade como a Ana, no máximo mais 1 ou 2, ou estarei enganado?


----------



## André Filipe Bom (23 Dez 2017 às 12:21)

Grande corte nesta saida do gfs, e pronto se este evento acumular 10mm já é bom, acabo o ano no máxima com 350mm, ou seja o pior desde que faço registos ( 2008).


----------



## criz0r (23 Dez 2017 às 13:37)

Para mim é óptimo, visto que nunca me lembro de passar a consoada a chover. 
É sempre mais água e humidade para os solos, melhor do que nada.

O Sotavento Algarvio parece-me ter ali uma chuvinha razoável,


----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2017 às 18:26)

A próxima tempestade nomeada pode ocorrer daqui a 3 dias.


----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2017 às 19:50)

Cesar disse:


> Nem todo o Inverno teremos tempestade como a Ana, no máximo mais 1 ou 2, ou estarei enganado?



Mais ou menos.

Haverão sempre diversas tempestades nomeadas mas, ao contrário da Ana, os ventos mais fortes, em geral, não afetarão a PI. É impossível dizer quantas tempestades ocorrerão mas as Anas são relativamente pouco frequentes em PT.

Uma lista das tempestades que mais danos causaram  http://www.europeanwindstorms.org/cgi-bin/storms/storms.cgi. A maioria não afetou PT


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2017 às 19:54)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Nem no próximo ano isto vai se resolver , o sul é que sofre mais com esta seca extrema , não vamos conseguir sair desta seca no próximo ano e nem sei se em 2019 saímos desta seca .



Este é um tópico livre, mas isto não deixa de ser um fórum de ciência...

Já não há paciência para posts destes, desprovidos de conteúdo e muito mal escritos, são um verdadeiro atentado à língua portuguesa... 

P.S: 
Não precisas de deixar as virgulas entre espaços, basta apenas um espaço a seguir à virgula. 
Peço desculpa pelo post corrosivo, se a moderação achar improprio por favor apaguem-no.


----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2017 às 20:16)




----------



## Aristocrata (23 Dez 2017 às 20:26)

Olá boa getne! tudo bêm?anda tudo de diéta para a consuada?por cá anda tudo nos trinques..








Pelo que vejo há chuvinha da boa a caminho do continente. Para mim será. Mas para outros também não!
O que nos vale é que estes padrões são cíclicos e daqui a uns anos andamos a queixar-nos do excesso de chuva. Quê?! Não acreditam?

Numa coisa estamos de acordo: este ano é um pouco atípico. E é claro que há quem esteja de facto desiludido, mas pode ser que ainda hajam surpresas neste inverno que ainda agora começou. E são precisamente as SURPRESAS que nos marcam a memória meteorológica.
Por isso haja saúde! Cumprimentos a todos e um SANTO E FELIZ NATAL!


----------



## Orion (23 Dez 2017 às 20:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> Olá boa getne! tudo bêm?anda tudo de diéta para a consuada?por cá anda tudo nos trinques..


----------



## Marco pires (23 Dez 2017 às 20:57)

previsões simpáticas do IPMA para os próximos dias, ainda bem.

quanto ás bacoradas da ortografia, não sendo este um fórum especializado em gramática, penso que não tem grande significado um ou outro erro, nem afecta a integridade ou "status" do fórum, quanto muito afectarão mais os conteúdos, alguns completamente descabidos (vide lamentações, choradeiras e prognósticos do tipo: isto vai ser seca sem fim à vista, não vai chover nada o resto do mês, etc), do que propriamente acentuação errada ou palavras mal escritas.


----------



## nafonso (23 Dez 2017 às 21:23)

Olá a todos, tenho vindo a acompanhar o fórum desde a alguns meses para cá , e decidi me registar.
Falando da meteorologia,  os meus avós diziam que os primeiros 12 dias do ano , cada dia indica o tempo que vai fazer em cada mês, Janeiro a Dezembro respectivamente, era interessante saber como foi  o tempo que fez nos primeiros dias de 2017 era interessante saber se esta teoria bate certo, ou com o AG esta teoria passou á historia.


----------



## MipsUc (23 Dez 2017 às 21:41)

Bem vindo.
PS. É interessante reparar que alguns novos membros têm tendência a dar um espaço antes e depois da vírgula. Se calhar é uma nova moda...


----------



## Marco pires (23 Dez 2017 às 21:52)

bem vindo.

o espaço é dado a seguir à virgula, assim é o ortograficamente correcto.


----------



## srr (23 Dez 2017 às 22:01)

E falando de meteorologia,

vendo a imagem de Satélite não se vê nada a Subir em Direcção ao Algarve.

De onde vem a Perturbação e como  e porque se vai formar ?


----------



## Célia Salta (23 Dez 2017 às 22:08)

nafonso disse:


> Olá a todos, tenho vindo a acompanhar o fórum desde a alguns meses para cá , e decidi me registar.
> Falando da meteorologia,  os meus avós diziam que os primeiros 12 dias do ano , cada dia indica o tempo que vai fazer em cada mês, Janeiro a Dezembro respectivamente, era interessante saber como foi  o tempo que fez nos primeiros dias de 2017 era interessante saber se esta teoria bate certo, ou com o AG esta teoria passou á historia.


Boas bem-vindo Segundo um colega meu isso tem batido certo...


----------



## vitamos (23 Dez 2017 às 22:13)

nafonso disse:


> Olá a todos, tenho vindo a acompanhar o fórum desde a alguns meses para cá , e decidi me registar.
> Falando da meteorologia,  os meus avós diziam que os primeiros 12 dias do ano , cada dia indica o tempo que vai fazer em cada mês, Janeiro a Dezembro respectivamente, era interessante saber como foi  o tempo que fez nos primeiros dias de 2017 era interessante saber se esta teoria bate certo, ou com o AG esta teoria passou á historia.



Bem vindo. Não é uma questão de AG. É apenas um dito popular, interessante do ponto de vista da cultura popular. Cientificamente não tem qualquer sentido.


----------



## martinus (23 Dez 2017 às 22:31)

O que é o AG? É verdade que o pessoal mais novo tem tendência para dar um espaço antes da vírgula. Eu não diria que é uma questão de moda, é mais uma consequência de ter saído de moda o ato de ler texto escrito por profissionais (literatura, jornais, etc.).


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Dez 2017 às 22:33)

Os _*adágios populares*_ não são apenas uma crendice ou uma invenção popular.
Muitas vezes relacionam-se com observações (não científicas como refere o @vitamos).
Se porventura batem "certo", será porque essas observações correlacionaram\correlacionam os factos à altura.
Não abomino que as usem, pelo contrário.
Já pequeno, certo tipo de fenómenos como o tipo de nuvens ou a cor do céu ao final da tarde, eram usados para prever o estado de tempo no dia ou dias seguintes por parte dos agricultores. Muitos balizavam a sua actividade neste tipo de observações, porque passando de geração a geração, lhes davam alguma orientação e conforto nas sementeiras e colheitas.

*"O chamado senso comum é tudo menos comum."*. Isto para dizer que as coisas tendem a não ser tão simples de explicar como podem pensar.

No entanto...No entanto, os ditos populares ou adágios tem de ser encarados com cautela. Porque muitas vezes devem ser utilizados apenas para certa zona geográfica - naturalmente aquela onde esse dito ou adágio tiveram a sua origem. Não se pode aplicar um adágio nascido na região do NO ao algarve, por exemplo. A realidade climatológica é imensamente diferente, como é óbvio.


----------



## Tonton (23 Dez 2017 às 23:02)

Boa noite a todos,
Depois de muito tempo a seguir o fórum em silêncio, decidi-me registar.



srr disse:


> E falando de meteorologia,
> 
> vendo a imagem de Satélite não se vê nada a Subir em Direcção ao Algarve.
> 
> De onde vem a Perturbação e como  e porque se vai formar ?



Parece-me que a origem será esta depressão em altitude:






Vê-se o seu delineamento na imagem de satélite  / Vapor de Água:






Boas Festas para todos!


----------



## srr (23 Dez 2017 às 23:13)

Obrigado Tonton, Excelente Explicação


----------



## joselamego (23 Dez 2017 às 23:21)

nafonso disse:


> Olá a todos, tenho vindo a acompanhar o fórum desde a alguns meses para cá , e decidi me registar.
> Falando da meteorologia,  os meus avós diziam que os primeiros 12 dias do ano , cada dia indica o tempo que vai fazer em cada mês, Janeiro a Dezembro respectivamente, era interessante saber como foi  o tempo que fez nos primeiros dias de 2017 era interessante saber se esta teoria bate certo, ou com o AG esta teoria passou á historia.


Bem vindo .
Um feliz natal!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Dez 2017 às 23:38)

Tonton disse:


> Boa noite a todos,
> Depois de muito tempo a seguir o fórum em silêncio, decidi-me registar.
> 
> 
> ...




Muito bem vindo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nafonso (24 Dez 2017 às 00:04)

martinus disse:


> O que é o AG? É verdade que o pessoal mais novo tem tendência para dar um espaço antes da vírgula. Eu não diria que é uma questão de moda, é mais uma consequência de ter saído de moda o ato de ler texto escrito por profissionais (literatura, jornais, etc.).


(AG ) -Aquecimento Global.


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2017 às 00:53)

O _ensemble_ do ECM a 15 dias é quase o reflexo da imagem acima (Atl. Nrt).






Portal simples mas informativo acerca dos efeitos da ENSO  https://www.esrl.noaa.gov/psd/enso/compare/

Por outro lado, é melhor prever anticiclone ao longe para depois mudar. Até agora tem sido sempre regiões depressionárias e népia.


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2017 às 01:04)

O colosso em retrospetiva (21/12):


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2017 às 01:14)

1-21; comparação dos últimos 2 meses com este:











Quanto mais quente fica a água mais confortável fica o anticiclone


----------



## nafonso (24 Dez 2017 às 03:43)

Bom Natal e boas festas para todos .


----------



## martinus (24 Dez 2017 às 09:47)

Então AG é "aquecimento global"? E então como é que a malta entendida vai abreviar o "arrefecimento global"?

https://sandcarioca.wordpress.com/2017/11/08/o-arrefecimento-global-comecou/


----------



## Tonton (24 Dez 2017 às 09:57)

martinus disse:


> Então AG é "aquecimento global"? E então como é que a malta entendida vai abreviar o "arrefecimento global"?
> 
> https://sandcarioca.wordpress.com/2017/11/08/o-arrefecimento-global-comecou/



Actualmente, o pessoal tem o vício de reduzir tudo a siglas, constantemente..
Em vez de siglas, talvez acrónimos funcionem melhor: A+G para Aquecimento Global e A-G para Arrefecimento Global, por exemplo...


----------



## AMFC (24 Dez 2017 às 11:20)

Neste natal devido à seca não bebam água, prefiram vinho e cerveja 
Feliz Natal para todos.


----------



## André Filipe Bom (24 Dez 2017 às 11:34)

Isto nem parece véspera de natal, sol, e algum vento, realmente este ano está muito desinteressante.


----------



## lserpa (24 Dez 2017 às 11:35)

Pessoal do fórum e demais seguidores anónimos.
Venho por este meio desejar um óptimo Natal, cheio de alegria, junto daqueles de quem mais gostamos.
Bons acompanhamentos natalícios  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Dez 2017 às 12:12)

André Filipe Bom disse:


> Isto nem parece véspera de natal, sol, e algum vento, realmente este ano está muito desinteressante.



Porquê? No Natal chove sempre?  Tirando a temperatura ligeiramente superior ao normal (ou mesmo no normal), é perfeitamente normal um Natal assim...Claro que os nossos desejos seriam um Natal branco ou chuvoso, mas ainda não foi desta  O que não é perfeitamente normal é o longo período seco que atravessamos, mas o dia de hoje por si só não está assim tão anormal


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Dez 2017 às 12:27)

c0ldPT disse:


> Porquê? No Natal chove sempre?  Tirando a temperatura ligeiramente superior ao normal (ao mesmo no normal), é perfeitamente normal um Natal assim...Claro que os nossos desejos seriam um Natal branco ou chuvoso, mas ainda não foi desta  O que não é perfeitamente normal é o longo período seco que atravessamos, mas o dia de hoje por si só não está assim tão anormal



Dantes havia natais brancos e cheios de chuva, mas com o tempo as coisas mudaram e agora já não há grandes natais de chuva nem de neve, o último bom natal de chuva foi em 2013 , dezembro também já passou a ser um mês seco mas frio .


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2017 às 13:02)

E então o que podemos fazer quanto a isso? Neste momento é esta a realidade que vivemos,  não há condições para maiores quantidades de chuva. Estarmos-nos a lamuriar vezes sem conta, repetidamente todos os dias não vai mudar a situação, e muito menos vai tranquilizar alguém. É assim que estamos neste momento e resta-nos esperar pela próxima oportunidade de chuva. Já começa a ser um bocado repetitivo ouvir as mesmas coisas até várias vezes todos os dias. Nada podemos fazer, relembrarmos-nos dos velhos tempos pouco resolve, a paciência é uma virtude.
Já sabemos que estamos em situação de seca severa mas como já foi dito antes, nenhuma precipitação é inútil. Precisamos de mais? Claro que sim, mas não é este burburinho todo que vai mudar a situação.


----------



## martinus (24 Dez 2017 às 13:16)

Vai chover nos próximos dias, ou não vai? Estarei mal informado? Em Braga parece que vai chover alguma coisa todos os dias até não se sabe bem quando.


----------



## Snifa (24 Dez 2017 às 13:49)

martinus disse:


> Vai chover nos próximos dias, ou não vai? Estarei mal informado? Em Braga parece que vai chover alguma coisa todos os dias até não se sabe bem quando.



Sim, deverá chover e até com alguma intensidade nos próximos dias, cá ficam as previsões actualizadas do IPMA:

*Continente*
Previsão para 2ª feira, 25.dezembro.2017

RESUMO:

Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, intensificação do vento e
queda de neve nas terras altas das regiões Norte e Centro.

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva fraca ou aguaceiros fracos, aumentando de
intensidade e frequência a partir do meio da tarde, em especial
no litoral.
Queda de neve acima de 1400 metros, descendo a cota para
1000/1200 metros no final do dia.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
temporariamente forte (até 40 km/h) no litoral a norte do Cabo
Mondego durante a tarde, rodando gradualmente para noroeste
a partir do final da tarde.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) do
quadrante sul, por vezes com rajadas até 80 km/h a partir
da tarde, rodando para noroeste no final do dia.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva fraca ou aguaceiros fracos, aumentando de
intensidade e frequência a partir do final da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h), por vezes com rajadas
até 80 km/h, nas terras altas a partir da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva fraca ou aguaceiros fracos, em especial a
partir do meio da tarde.
Vento fraco, soprando moderado (até 25 km/h) a partir da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva fraca ou aguaceiros fracos, aumentando de
intensidade e frequência a partir do meio da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
temporariamente forte (até 40 km/h) a partir do final da tarde.
Neblina matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

_ESTADO DO MAR:_
Costa Ocidental a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro: Ondas de
oes-sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros, aumentando gradualmente para
1,5 a 2 metros e passando a ondas de noroeste a partir do final
da tarde.
Costa Ocidental a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro: Ondas de
oes-noroeste com 1 metro, aumentando gradualmente para
1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 14/16ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sueste inferiores a 1 metro,
passando a ondas de sudoeste com 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17ºC

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Joana Sanches e Madalena Rodrigues

_Atualizado a 24 de dezembro de 2017 às 5:41 UTC_

*Previsão para 3ª feira, 26.dezembro.2017*

*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, tornando-se moderada a forte, no
Minho e Douro Litoral a partir do início da tarde e estendendo-se
gradualmente a toda a região.
Queda de neve acima de 1200 metros de altitude.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, aumentando
gradualmente para moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) com rajadas
até 80 km/h a partir do final da tarde.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) do quadrante
oeste, aumentando gradualmente para forte (40 a 55 km/h) a partir do
meio da tarde, com rajadas até 100 km/h.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Formação de gelo.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva fraca.
Vento em geral fraco (até 20 km/h) de noroeste, rodando para oeste
moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) a partir da tarde, com rajadas
até 70 km/h nas terras altas a partir do final da tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.

Atualizado a 24 de dezembro de 2017 às 13:29 UTC

*Previsão para 4ª feira, 27.dezembro.2017*

Céu geralmente muito nublado.

Aguaceiros, sendo de neve acima de 1200 metros de altitude,

diminuindo de intensidade e frequência a partir do início da manhã,

passando a chuva moderada a partir do fim da tarde nas regiões

Norte e Centro.

Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando

moderado a forte (25 a 45 km/h) no litoral, com rajadas

até 70 km/h até ao fim da manhã.

Nas terras altas, vento forte (35 a 55 km/h) do quadrante oeste, com

rajadas até 70 km/h, sendo até 100 km/h nas regiões Norte e Centro

até meio da manhã.

Atualizado a 24 de dezembro de 2017 às 13:29 UTC

*Previsão para 5ª feira, 28.dezembro.20*17

Céu geralmente muito nublado.

Períodos de chuva, sendo fraca a pouco frequente na região Sul.
Vento fraco a moderado (até 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral até ao fim da manhã.
Nas terras altas, vento forte (35 a 55 km/h) do quadrante oeste, com
rajadas até 80 km/h.
Pequena subida da temperatura.

METEOROLOGISTA(S):
Paula Leitão

Atualizado a 24 de dezembro de 2017 às 13:29 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


Portanto sim, pelo menos até Quinta-Feira, espera-nos uma semana com chuva, mais numas regiões do que outras, mas irá chover um pouco por todo o lado 

Previsão da precipitação acumulada até às 240 horas, segundo o ECMWF:


----------



## Dan (24 Dez 2017 às 14:25)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Dantes havia natais brancos e cheios de chuva, mas com o tempo as coisas mudaram e agora já não há grandes natais de chuva nem de neve, o último bom natal de chuva foi em 2013 , dezembro também já passou a ser um mês seco mas frio .



Natais brancos e cheios de chuva é algo complicado, ou uma coisa ou outra.

Convém não esquecer que o nosso clima é mediterrâneo e já é assim há muito tempo, mesmo que agora isto esteja um pouco mais quente. No entanto, o branco era a cor dominante esta manhã.


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2017 às 16:02)

---



martinus disse:


> Então AG é "aquecimento global"? E então como é que a malta entendida vai abreviar o "arrefecimento global"?
> 
> https://sandcarioca.wordpress.com/2017/11/08/o-arrefecimento-global-comecou/



Já começo a ficar com a barba branca com esses artigos 

Enfatizar os registos da Gronelândia é como eu olhar para o mapa da Europa e só escolher as cidades mais frias.

Quanto ao gelo, podes ver aqui  http://polarportal.dk/en/havisen-i-arktis/nbsp/sea-ice-extent/ Com tanta 'recuperação notável' e o gelo, em termos de extensão (e não volume) continua bem abaixo da média.

Por fim...



> As áreas de neve no hemisfério norte (NH)nunca  foram tão grandes agora quanto em 32 anos.



... nem me dei ao trabalho de ver o mapa. Custa assim tanto escrever que boa parte desse gelo derrete na Primavera e no Verão sendo por isso inútil para diminuir as temperaturas globais de forma sustentada? Infelizmente, sim.


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2017 às 16:07)




----------



## martinus (24 Dez 2017 às 16:58)

Relativamente a vivermos numa situação de AG ou de AG eu não tenho grandes convicções, penso que tanto é possível uma situação como outra no entanto, quando a propaganda está toda de um lado, o meu instinto diz-me que a verdade pode estar precisamente do outro.


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2017 às 17:31)

Qual propaganda? Nas minhas publicações estão quase sempre as fontes.

Se em artigos do género que critiquei acima fizessem o mesmo seria excelente. Depois do mínimo do gelo ártico de, salvo erro, 2012 também foram publicados inúmeros artigos de 'recuperações notáveis'. 5 anos depois e a extensão do gelo continua muito abaixo da média.

Podia nevar em toda a península ibérica com efeitos nulos para reduzir a temperatura global. A neve vai derreter logo no início da primavera.

Se no Ártico em vez de -30º fizer -15º para a maioria das pessoas isso não faz muita diferença. Mas na verdade faz e muito. 15º de anomalia tem efeitos diretos na extensão e volume do gelo e (in)diretamente na acumulação de frio nos polos que gradualmente flui para as latitudes inferiores.

Há muitas críticas válidas que se pode fazer relativamente às projeções do futuro mas a curto prazo não há assim grandes dúvidas.


----------



## martinus (24 Dez 2017 às 17:36)

Para diferenças climáticas de 15 C., eu já nem diria que é alarmismo, teria que procurar outro adjectivo.


----------



## martinus (24 Dez 2017 às 17:37)

Além de mais, em situações de forte envolvimento político-ideológico, como é o caso, as fontes ditas "científicas" perdem bastante credibilidade.


----------



## Orion (24 Dez 2017 às 17:55)

martinus disse:


> Além de mais, em situações de forte envolvimento político-ideológico, como é o caso, as fontes ditas "científicas" perdem bastante credibilidade.



E que nos baseamos então? Em _blogs_ que defendem a 'nossa' opinião sem mostrar fontes credíveis ou apenas publicam dados 'científicos' seletivos? 



martinus disse:


> Para diferenças climáticas de 15 C., eu já nem diria que é alarmismo, teria que procurar outro adjectivo.



Nas circulações meridionais por vezes há a adveção de ar marítimo para o polo norte com 10/15/20º acima da média. Isto nem precisa de demorar muito tempo já que a geração de gelo é adversamente afetada pelo frio descontínuo.

Quanto o ártico não tem gelo suficiente o argumento que é usado logo a seguir é o gelo antártico. Claro que ninguém refere que a climatologia dos polos é completamente diferente. Os ventos do polo sul têm uma circulação tendencialmente mais fechada que o norte. Ainda assim, o sul australiano tem recebido menos frio.

Um dia quente não prova o AG da mesma maneira que um dia frio não nega a teoria. O que interessa são as médias.


----------



## rozzo (24 Dez 2017 às 18:16)

Há um tópico para o tema do aquecimento global SFF. 
Obrigado

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (24 Dez 2017 às 19:27)

rozzo disse:


> Há um tópico para o tema do aquecimento global SFF.
> Obrigado
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (24 Dez 2017 às 20:03)

Bem um bom natal a todos, infelizmente eu não vou ter um Natal feliz, pois tenho meu avô muito mal no hospital, vou ter um natal triste, mas também já tem idade meu avô, mas mesmo assim é duro, ainda por cima no natal .


----------



## nafonso (24 Dez 2017 às 20:32)

Boa noite calma pessoal em relacao a chuva em Maio fazemos as contas nestes ultimos anos a chuva veio mais tarde marco abril e maio. Bom Natal a todos.


----------



## joselamego (24 Dez 2017 às 23:20)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Bem um bom natal a todos, infelizmente eu não vou ter um Natal feliz, pois tenho meu avô muito mal no hospital, vou ter um natal triste, mas também já tem idade meu avô, mas mesmo assim é duro, ainda por cima no natal .


Abraço e força ...bênçãos e luz para ti o teu avô ..
Santo natal, no possível 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Dez 2017 às 10:20)

joselamego disse:


> Abraço e força ...bênçãos e luz para ti o teu avô ..
> Santo natal, no possível
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Estou bastante triste, coitado do meu avô, perguntava sempre a mim a meteorologia e agora vou perder meu avô, é muito duro ver um avô muito mal assim , feliz Natal para vocês.


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2017 às 11:13)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Estou bastante triste, coitado do meu avô, perguntava sempre a mim a meteorologia e agora vou perder meu avô, é muito duro ver um avô muito mal assim , feliz Natal para vocês.


Eu entendo, é duro ver a perecer os que amamos...Abraço sentido, que Jesus ilumine a ti e ao teu avô ...Que o anjo da guarda vós conforte nesta hora ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (25 Dez 2017 às 11:26)

Bem os primeiros 10 dias de Janeiro parecem estar perdidos, não se iludam com janeiro... vai ser mais do mesmo


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2017 às 11:28)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Bem os primeiros 10 dias de Janeiro parecem estar perdidos, não se iludam com janeiro... vai ser mais do mesmo


Ainda não estamos em janeiro, é preciso saber esperar...janeiro será melhor em chuva ...aos poucos irá aparecer nos próximos dias nos modelos 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Dez 2017 às 12:02)

Meu avô acabou de falecer, amanhã é o velório, teve uma vida longa meu avô, morreu com 92 anos esta data vai ser marcada para mim até ao resto da minha vida .


----------



## joselamego (25 Dez 2017 às 12:03)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Meu avô acabou de falecer, amanhã é o velório, teve uma vida longa meu avô, morreu com 92 anos esta data vai ser marcada para mim até ao resto da minha vida .


Meus sentimentos !
Abraço forte e solidário ...
Recorda sempre os momentos bons que passaste com o teu avô .

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (25 Dez 2017 às 13:58)

Nunca esquecerei meu avô, meu avô gostava sempre muito desta época natalícia, gostava muito do bacalhau nesta altura, que descanse em paz meu avô junto com minha avó, minha avó faleceu em 2010, eu fico triste pois eu era muito chegado a ele, descansa em paz avô !


----------



## Marco pires (25 Dez 2017 às 18:23)

os meus sentimentos amigo trovoada, são sempre as piores horas da vida perder alguém familiar, há que ter força e ultrapassar este período ruim.

hoje andei pela zona de Beja, e que bela carga caiu durante a tarde.
desde ferreira do alentejo começou a chover torrencialmente e assim foi em toda essa zona do baixo alentejo, entretanto já mais acima ao passar pelo torrão chovia pouco e mais à frente nem caiu nada, mas toda aquela zona de ferreira, Beja, cuba, Alvito foi vê-la cair


----------



## carlitinhos (25 Dez 2017 às 18:24)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Meu avô acabou de falecer, amanhã é o velório, teve uma vida longa meu avô, morreu com 92 anos esta data vai ser marcada para mim até ao resto da minha vida .



os meus sinceros sentimentos.

abraço


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Dez 2017 às 18:32)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Meu avô acabou de falecer, amanhã é o velório, teve uma vida longa meu avô, morreu com 92 anos esta data vai ser marcada para mim até ao resto da minha vida .


Os meus sinceros sentimentos. Abraço forte!


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Dez 2017 às 18:43)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Meu avô acabou de falecer, amanhã é o velório, teve uma vida longa meu avô, morreu com 92 anos esta data vai ser marcada para mim até ao resto da minha vida .


Os meus sentimentos caro @Trovoada extreme weather  Muita força!
---------------------------
Os modelos são para esquecer, estão mais instáveis do que numa estação de transição.  A mais de 5 dias está tudo em aberto. Repito: a mais de 5 dias qualquer cenário deve ser possível! Já chegava de lamúrias...


----------



## Sanxito (25 Dez 2017 às 19:21)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Meu avô acabou de falecer, amanhã é o velório, teve uma vida longa meu avô, morreu com 92 anos esta data vai ser marcada para mim até ao resto da minha vida .


Os meus sentimentos, recorda o que há de bom pra recordar. Um abraço e força. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (25 Dez 2017 às 19:28)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Meu avô acabou de falecer, amanhã é o velório, teve uma vida longa meu avô, morreu com 92 anos esta data vai ser marcada para mim até ao resto da minha vida .


Os meus sentimentos. Um grande abraço.


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Dez 2017 às 08:45)

Obrigado pessoal pela força que me têm dado agora é seguir com a vida para a frente, espero que o meu avô esteja a descansar em paz, o natal já não vai ser como dantes, entretanto ontem a frente deixou uma carga de água mas foi muito passageiro, esperemos por dias melhores .


----------



## Torto 21 (26 Dez 2017 às 12:13)

Já começo a ver os primeiros 10 dias de Janeiro ameaçados pelo AA, este nunca falha.
A seca, infelizmente está para durar e não há sinais de melhoras.


----------



## Torto 21 (26 Dez 2017 às 12:20)

Trovoada extreme weather disse:


> Obrigado pessoal pela força que me têm dado agora é seguir com a vida para a frente, espero que o meu avô esteja a descansar em paz, o natal já não vai ser como dantes, entretanto ontem a frente deixou uma carga de água mas foi muito passageiro, esperemos por dias melhores .


Muita força, Deus é grande.
Em relação à meteorologia esperemos dias melhores, isto não tá fácil


----------



## Torto 21 (26 Dez 2017 às 12:38)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Bem os primeiros 10 dias de Janeiro parecem estar perdidos, não se iludam com janeiro... vai ser mais do mesmo


Eu não me iludo nem ganho esperanças, Janeiro deve ser mais do mesmo, isto já dura já nem sei há quantos meses, e as pingas que vão cair nestes dias de nada vão servir, porque os primeiros dias de Janeiro devem ser secos novamente.


----------



## miguel (26 Dez 2017 às 12:41)

Os jorneleiros já andam ai nas redes sociais a anunciar o fim do mundo em cuecas para todo o Pais, chuvadas torrenciais e ventos de 120km/h  Hoje vai ser mais um dia seco em metade do Pais.  Algum vento sim mas nada de extraordinário nem deve ir alem dos 70 ou 80km/h na costa. Ontem o Natal de muita chuva anunciado foi 30 minutos de chuva na maioria do Pais.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2017 às 12:46)

miguel disse:


> Os jorneleiros já andam ai nas redes sociais a anunciar o fim do mundo em cuecas para todo o Pais, chuvadas torrenciais e ventos de 120km/h  Hoje vai ser mais um dia seco em metade do Pais.  Algum vento sim mas nada de extraordinário nem deve ir alem dos 70 ou 80km/h na costa. Ontem o Natal de muita chuva anunciado foi 30 minutos de chuva na maioria do Pais.


São uns mentirosos mesmo, ontem na TVI no jornal da noite passaram as previsões e era céu limpo em todo o lado. Até me perguntaram "então, amanhã dizes que chove mas ali está sol". Enfim, enganam todos aqueles que se baseiam naquelas previsões da treta.
Se estivermos à espera que estas frentes venham livrar mais de metade do país de ter um verão bem difícil, podemos esperar sentados.  Todos os mm's contam é verdade, neste momento para mim aquilo que conta é que vá chovendo e não as médias ou os acumulados interessantes mas tenho a plena noção de que isto não vem fazer nada.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Dez 2017 às 12:52)

joralentejano disse:


> São uns mentirosos mesmo, ontem na TVI no jornal da noite passaram as previsões e era céu limpo em todo o lado. Até me perguntaram "então, amanhã dizes que chove mas ali está sol". Enfim, enganam todos aqueles que se baseiam naquelas previsões da treta.
> Se estivermos à espera que estas frentes venham livrar mais de metade do país de ter um verão bem difícil, podemos esperar sentados.  Todos os mm's contam é verdade, neste momento para mim aquilo que conta é que vá chovendo e não as médias ou os acumulados interessantes mas tenho a plena noção de que isto não vem fazer nada.


As previsões da TVI são uma anedota, eu cá em casa já disse para não ligarem às previsões daquele canal.
Para andarem a enganar as pessoas, vale mais não apresentarem nada.


----------



## WindMaster (26 Dez 2017 às 13:01)

miguel disse:


> Os jorneleiros já andam ai nas redes sociais a anunciar o fim do mundo em cuecas para todo o Pais,* chuvadas torrenciais* e ventos de 120km/h  Hoje vai ser mais um dia seco em metade do Pais.  Algum vento sim mas nada de extraordinário nem deve ir alem dos 70 ou 80km/h na costa. Ontem o Natal de muita chuva anunciado foi 30 minutos de chuva na maioria do Pais.



Qual foi o jornaleiro que falou em chuva torrencial?
Vento de 120 km/h nas terras altas mas existe mesmo possibilidade de ocorrerem rajadas dessas de forma temporária e muito localizada em zonas mais baixas conforme indicam alguns modelos


----------



## Snifa (26 Dez 2017 às 13:39)

*Informação especial.

Superfície frontal fria associada à tempestade Bruno*

Informação Meteorológica Comunicado válido entre 2017-12-26
13:08 e 2017-12-27 15:00


A depressão Bruno encontra-se a sudoeste das ilhas
Britânicas e irá deslocar-se gradualmente para leste.Portugal
continental será afetado, entre o final da tarde de hoje e as
primeiras horas de amanhã, pela passagem de uma superfície frontal
fria associada a esta depressão, com aumento da intensidade do
vento, ocorrência de precipitação e aumento da agitação
marítima.*O vento será moderado a forte, com rajadas até 80 km/h,
podendo atingir 110/120 km/h nas terras altas das regiões Norte e
Centro. A precipitação atingirá todo o território, sendo mais
intensa nas regiões Norte e Centro.Na costa ocidental, os efeitos da
depressão Bruno sentir-se-ão até dia 28, com ondas de noroeste com
4 a 5 metros, atingindo 5 a 6 metros a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro,
amanhã, dia 27*.Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica
para os próximos dias

consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.significativa


Para mais detalhes sobre avisos meteorológicos

consultar:http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev-sam/

Ter, 26 Dez 2017 13:08:10

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Torto 21 (26 Dez 2017 às 13:57)

miguel disse:


> Os jorneleiros já andam ai nas redes sociais a anunciar o fim do mundo em cuecas para todo o Pais, chuvadas torrenciais e ventos de 120km/h  Hoje vai ser mais um dia seco em metade do Pais.  Algum vento sim mas nada de extraordinário nem deve ir alem dos 70 ou 80km/h na costa. Ontem o Natal de muita chuva anunciado foi 30 minutos de chuva na maioria do Pais.


Nem vou sair de casa com medo do que aí vem...


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2017 às 15:50)

Bom, não contem com o ECM para trazer 'boas notícias' 







Este Dezembro...






... vai acabar como uma variação da tendência dos últimos 6.


----------



## WindMaster (26 Dez 2017 às 16:36)

Orion disse:


> Bom, não contem com o ECM para trazer 'boas notícias'





É possível gerar esse teu mapa mas de há duas semanas atrás?


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2017 às 16:50)

WindMaster disse:


> É possível gerar esse teu mapa mas de há duas semanas atrás?



Qual é o período e variável?


----------



## WindMaster (26 Dez 2017 às 16:55)

Mais ou menos 2 semanas atrás, 12 ou 13 Dezembro, a variável que está no mapa que colocaste


----------



## WindMaster (26 Dez 2017 às 17:10)

Não estava a falar desses mapas mas sim do outro ECMWF EPS Ensemble Mean MSLP Anomaly


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2017 às 17:24)

WindMaster disse:


> Não estava a falar desses mapas mas sim do outro ECMWF EPS Ensemble Mean MSLP Anomaly



Qual é a diferença? Ambos mostram a mesma coisa e a climatologia desse mapa nem é a melhor.

O portal onde essa carta é gerada não contém reanálises. Sabendo a política da malta em questão aquilo que queres deve ser pago  http://apps.ecmwf.int/datasets/data/interim-full-daily/levtype=sfc/


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2017 às 17:49)

De viagem para a selva urbana... Chove sem parar há horas desde que saí de Chaves...
É pra lavar as vistas certo? Depois mais do mesmo?


----------



## WindMaster (26 Dez 2017 às 17:57)

Orion disse:


> Qual é a diferença? Ambos mostram a mesma coisa e a climatologia desse mapa nem é a melhor.
> /



Não são a mesma coisa, não tenho acesso a esse mapa do EPS que pôs aqui, por isso perguntei se pode gerar. Ou se tem link para consultar ou gerar esse mapa tendo como inicialização 2 semanas atrás só para verificar uma situação?


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2017 às 18:06)

WindMaster disse:


> Não são a mesma coisa, não tenho acesso a esse mapa do EPS que pôs aqui, por isso perguntei se pode gerar. Ou se tem link para consultar ou gerar esse mapa tendo como inicialização 2 semanas atrás só para verificar uma situação?



Já expliquei  http://wx.graphics/models/ecmwf/eps.php



Orion disse:


> O portal onde essa carta é gerada não contém reanálises. Sabendo a política da malta em questão aquilo que queres deve ser pago - http://apps.ecmwf.int/datasets/data/interim-full-daily/levtype=sfc/



Do passado não existem previsões e _ensembles_. Só reanálises que foi o que publiquei. Dados do ECMWF, em geral, não são facilmente acessíveis ao público.

Queres é comparar previsões passadas com a atualidade? O arquivo está aqui  http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php?ech=72&mode=1&map=0&type=0&archive=1


----------



## WindMaster (26 Dez 2017 às 18:21)

Orion disse:


> Já expliquei  http://wx.graphics/models/ecmwf/eps.php



Muito obrigado pelo link, consigo finalmente chegar ao que queria por aí, depois continuamos a conversa


----------



## Trovoada extreme weather (26 Dez 2017 às 19:55)

Sai do velório do meu avô, e tem estado a pingar pouco (chuvisco).


----------



## Torto 21 (26 Dez 2017 às 20:04)

Estes jornalecos até metem dó, lol parece que vem aí o fim.do mundo, chuvas torrenciais e ventos fortíssimos lol, vai ser uma frente normalíssima.


----------



## joselamego (26 Dez 2017 às 20:05)

Torto 21 disse:


> Estes jornalecos até metem dó, lol parece que vem aí o fim.do mundo, chuvas torrenciais e ventos fortíssimos lol, vai ser uma frente normalíssima.


Ao ver as notícias agora na TV , até me fez rir

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (26 Dez 2017 às 20:59)

Foi o que eu disse de manhã mas apenas tinha visto nas redes sociais agora transportados para o inicio dos telejornais... "Bruno a caminho" enfim tristeza de pais... até uma frente fria banal de Inverno já é noticia. volto a dizer que isso dos nomes foi um erro e agora qualquer trampa de restos de tempestades da França (frentes frias) é noticia de formal quase alarmante.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2017 às 21:23)

A chegar a Cascais... Está tudo seco!
Tive de ir ao Norte para ver chover como deve ser... 

Tenho de regar as couves...


----------



## Torto 21 (26 Dez 2017 às 21:26)

joselamego disse:


> Ao ver as notícias agora na TV , até me fez rir
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Eu também... estava eu a jantar, a comer o peru assado e a beber o meu tintol...tive logo que emborcar outro...


----------



## Orion (26 Dez 2017 às 23:31)

Mais uma tempestade para França


----------



## Zulo (26 Dez 2017 às 23:56)

Realmente a malta aqui quando quer implicar com algo ou alguém não dá hipótese. Desta vez ao ver a TVI, vi uma reporter a falar com uma entidade oficial,vi o pivot a dizer que a tempestade(não me interessa classificar nada,atenção!) não vai afectar directamente PT mas que vamos ter obviamente os sinais da mesma a passar "perto".. Vi até uma pessoa da Protecção Civil( ou IPMA) a falar e a explicar os períodos de maiores problemas. Digam-me lá concretamente o que é que foi mau na reportagem para eu perceber onde é que eles erraram agora.


Este sensacionalismo que o fórum vive é algo nunca antes visto por cá.

Cumprimentos a todos, José.


----------



## dahon (26 Dez 2017 às 23:57)

Duas frentes a atravessar o norte e centro. A segunda frente parece mais activa.
Localmente podem ocorrer acumulados interessantes.


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2017 às 00:57)

Zulo disse:


> Realmente a malta aqui quando quer implicar com algo ou alguém não dá hipótese. Desta vez ao ver a TVI, vi uma reporter a falar com uma entidade oficial,vi o pivot a dizer que a tempestade(não me interessa classificar nada,atenção!) não vai afectar directamente PT mas que vamos ter obviamente os sinais da mesma a passar "perto".. Vi até uma pessoa da Protecção Civil( ou IPMA) a falar e a explicar os períodos de maiores problemas. Digam-me lá concretamente o que é que foi mau na reportagem para eu perceber onde é que eles erraram agora.
> 
> 
> Este sensacionalismo que o fórum vive é algo nunca antes visto por cá.
> ...



 A forma como os vários telejornais deram a noticia da "Tempestade Bruno a caminho de portugal" foi sensacionalista só não vê quem não quer! foram N as pessoas que conheço e espalhadas pela Net que ficaram alarmadas com o que ouviram. Já nem vou falar de coisas ditas tipo "o pior será entre a madrugada e a tarde de Quarta" Quando a partir da madrugada o desagravamento vai ser notório de Norte para Sul, apenas o mar vai estar bem alterado. 
 Se por acaso deram a noticia na TVI da forma que relata ainda bem é pena não ser assim no resto dos canais e jornais.


----------



## Zulo (27 Dez 2017 às 07:27)

miguel disse:


> A forma como os vários telejornais deram a noticia da "Tempestade Bruno a caminho de portugal" foi sensacionalista só não vê quem não quer! foram N as pessoas que conheço e espalhadas pela Net que ficaram alarmadas com o que ouviram. Já nem vou falar de coisas ditas tipo "o pior será entre a madrugada e a tarde de Quarta" Quando a partir da madrugada o desagravamento vai ser notório de Norte para Sul, apenas o mar vai estar bem alterado.
> Se por acaso deram a noticia na TVI da forma que relata ainda bem é pena não ser assim no resto dos canais e jornais.



No caso,e falo apenas da crítica que foi feita à TVI, EU VI dizerem que o tempo ía aliviar depois das 06h00. Em termos de vento,e estava eu em casa na Venteira, Amadora,e foi de facto muito mau o vento,com rajadas bem fortes e certamente bem acima dos 70km/h (tenho uma parte do telhado com relvado, e noto quando há vento forte). Portanto,e do que vi durante a noite noutros locais, o que disseram no jornal da TVI estava certíssimo. Não choveram baldes de água no quintal de todos mas durante grande parte da noite pelo menos,esteve a pingar.
Em relação ao Mar,curiosamente também foi esse o cenário que eles deram,portanto mais uma vez,parece que vai bater certo.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (27 Dez 2017 às 10:19)

Zulo disse:


> No caso,e falo apenas da crítica que foi feita à TVI, EU VI dizerem que o tempo ía aliviar depois das 06h00. Em termos de vento,e estava eu em casa na Venteira, Amadora,e foi de facto muito mau o vento,com rajadas bem fortes e certamente bem acima dos 70km/h (tenho uma parte do telhado com relvado, e noto quando há vento forte). Portanto,e do que vi durante a noite noutros locais, o que disseram no jornal da TVI estava certíssimo. Não choveram baldes de água no quintal de todos mas durante grande parte da noite pelo menos,esteve a pingar.
> Em relação ao Mar,curiosamente também foi esse o cenário que eles deram,portanto mais uma vez,parece que vai bater certo.


Tenho de concordar consigo. Neste fórum vive-se actualmente um amargor inexplicável. Há pessoas que se escudam no "Seguimento Meteorológico Livre" para fazer desaguar crítica constante, a isto e aquilo, com azedume. Não é propriamente acompanhamento meteorológico, antes um ataque permanente que ele mesmo também coopera para a desinformação. Não percebem que com a sua atitude, estão eles próprios a causar ruído e a afastar os interessados neste espaço de discussão mais não seja, como é o meu caso, como participante pouco activo, mas muito atento. Os órgãos que veiculam má informação vão continuar a fazê-lo porque é a sua assinatura. Digamos que são antes de mais projectos comerciais, não meios de comunicação com o intuito de informar. É mais fácil vender "Tempestade Bruno vai atingir Portugal" do que escrever "Portugal vai sofrer efeitos ligeiros de tempestade no Norte da Europa". Não vende. Mas só vê e acompanha quem quer. Agora, os outros não têm de estar a levar permanentemente com isso.


----------



## criz0r (27 Dez 2017 às 11:09)

É impossível não criticar, quando organismos que supostamente têm por missão "informar" milhões de pessoas fazem precisamente o contrário.
Mais uma vez questiono, se no site do IPMA foi colocado já há mais de 3 dias "Superfície Frontal Fria *associada* à Tempestade Bruno" porque raio fazem isto ?

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...-de-225-ocorrencias-em-aveiro-coimbra-e-viseu

http://www.cmjornal.pt/sociedade/de...traz-chuva-e-vento-forte?ref=Bloco_CMAoMinuto

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/tempestade-bruno-vai-afetar-portugal-9009579.html

Vou reforçar o comunicado do IPMA:



> A depressão Bruno encontra-se a sudoeste das ilhas Britânicas e irá deslocar-se gradualmente para leste.
> 
> Portugal continental será afetado, entre o final da tarde de dia 26 e as primeiras horas de dia 27, *pela passagem de uma superfície frontal fria associada a esta depressão*, com aumento da intensidade do vento, ocorrência de precipitação e aumento da agitação marítima.



Não é assim tão difícil informar correctamente a população, bastam 2 cliques copy paste e voilá. Digam antes, o objectivo é alarmar e captar audiências com isso.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (27 Dez 2017 às 11:16)

criz0r disse:


> É impossível não criticar, quando organismos que supostamente têm por missão "informar" milhões de pessoas fazem precisamente o contrário.
> Mais uma vez questiono, se no site do IPMA foi colocado já há mais de 3 dias "Superfície Frontal Fria *associada* à Tempestade Bruno" porque raio fazem isto ?
> 
> https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...-de-225-ocorrencias-em-aveiro-coimbra-e-viseu
> ...


Foi exactamente isso que eu disse no meu comentário, se acaso o leu. O objectivo destes meios de comunicação é captar audiências através de informação de carácter sensacionalista. Não há aqui nenhum ataque especial à meteorologia. Os títulos e informação sensacionalista aplicam-se à economia, à política (o Trump veio dar jeito), ao social, etc. Basta escolher uma área e proliferam os exemplos. Mas numa sociedade em que cada pessoa é dona das suas escolhas, e fazem-nas na Internet, basta mudar o canal, ou seja, visitar as fontes credíveis que estão disponíveis. É masoquismo visitarmos amiúde os mesmos meios de (des)informação para nos agastarmos e azedarmos. Porque não vão mudar enquanto esta atitude lhes trouxer dinheiro.


----------



## criz0r (27 Dez 2017 às 11:29)

@Gustave Coriolis a questão está que praticamente tudo o que é órgãos de comunicação social e afins fazem a mesma coisa.

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/tromba-de-agua-arrasa-vinhas-no-alto-douro_v896244

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/chuva/mini-tornado-em-mertola-destroi-telhados

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pequenas...-10-20-Diabo-de-fogo-andou-a-solta-em-Arganil


----------



## vitamos (27 Dez 2017 às 11:33)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Foi exactamente isso que eu disse no meu comentário, se acaso o leu. O objectivo destes meios de comunicação é captar audiências através de informação de carácter sensacionalista. Não há aqui nenhum ataque especial à meteorologia. Os títulos e informação sensacionalista aplicam-se à economia, à política (o Trump veio dar jeito), ao social, etc. Basta escolher uma área e proliferam os exemplos. Mas numa sociedade em que cada pessoa é dona das suas escolhas, e fazem-nas na Internet, basta mudar o canal, ou seja, visitar as fontes credíveis que estão disponíveis. É masoquismo visitarmos amiúde os mesmos meios de (des)informação para nos agastarmos e azedarmos. Porque não vão mudar enquanto esta atitude lhes trouxer dinheiro.


Há um exemplo disso que me lembro bem. Durante o pesadelo dos incêndios houve, aqui no fórum igualmente, pessoas profundamente irritadas com dois órgãos de comunicação (TVI e CMtv). Chamaram todos os nomes possíveis. No entanto os feeds, descrição de noticias, atualizações que faziam, eram baseadas adivinhem lá em que canais...


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Dez 2017 às 11:37)

Eu tenho que concordar com aqueles que criticam a comunicação social, eu também por vezes o faço.
Inventam-se N de "tangas", aquilo que eu digo é que para informarem mal as pessoas, mais vale estarem calados, sim porque somos nós que pagamos tudo isto, por estas "informações".
Já até tive discussões até com algumas pessoas  em especial mais velhas, por exemplo porque acreditam nas " tangas", das trombas-de- água, que nada tem a ver com chuva, mas que erradamente a comunicação social passa essa informação.


----------



## criz0r (27 Dez 2017 às 12:06)




----------



## Davidmpb (27 Dez 2017 às 12:06)

O inicio de Janeiro deve começar seco, com excepção de alguma chuva no dia 1, depois o AA deve retomar á sua posição preferida e sabe-se lá até quando...


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (27 Dez 2017 às 12:36)

criz0r disse:


> @Gustave Coriolis a questão está que praticamente tudo o que é órgãos de comunicação social e afins fazem a mesma coisa.
> 
> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/tromba-de-agua-arrasa-vinhas-no-alto-douro_v896244
> 
> ...


*@criz0r * 
Tenho de concordar que actualmente é difícil encontrar informação fidedigna. Mas, como expressei aqui anteriormente, deve-se à conjugação de vários factores, pelo lado da oferta e da procura. Do lado da oferta, poucos meios, jornalistas mal pagos (o que não é justificação para má informação) e sem formação específica na área como, por exemplo, nos casos da economia, ciência política, etc., projectos editoriais que se tornaram comerciais, etc. Do lado da procura, uma população pouco interessada em informação fiável e que, também ela, prefere o sensacionalismo. É óptimo para partilhar na Internet. Convenhamos, quantos se interessam realmente por meteorologia, a não ser que o fenómeno lhes bata à porta? E não é mais apetecível partilhar uma boa foto, mal enquadrada em termos noticiosos, do que um bom título credível e bem fundamentado sem uma foto? (apoio a segundo opção).


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2017 às 12:40)

criz0r disse:


>



A verdadeira tromba de água..neste caso tromba com água... 

Mas há quem ainda não saiba, e depois, claro, sujeita-se..


----------



## vitamos (27 Dez 2017 às 12:51)

Ok, é um facto. Há erros, mas agora vejamos um outro lado.

Por aqui supostamente existe um conhecimento maior. E no entanto já aqui foram ditas tantas expressões erradas comummente difundidas nos meios de comunicação... E outras nem tanto...

- Tromba de água
- Condições "climatéricas"
- "Metereologia"

Etc...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2017 às 12:51)

99.99999% da população chamam tromba de água a chuva intensa, sempre ouvi, às vezes também digo e ainda não morri por dizer, mas aqui, é pecado se alguém disser é um pecador e será criticado. 

Segundo a priberam o significado de tromba de água é:

*trom·ba·-d'á·gua* 
_substantivo feminino_

1.  [Meteorologia]  Fenómeno meteorológico que consiste numa coluna de água agitada em turbilhão por um vento violento, tendo quase sempre a forma de um cone invertido. = MANGA

2.  [Informal]  *Chuvada forte; carga de água.*

Ou seja, aqueles que tanto criticam, nem sabem que informalmente é uma chuvada forte ou carga de água, ou seja, negam a sabedoria popular da nossa língua e disparam contra tudo e todos.


Se estão assim, tão revoltados, todos esses canais, jornais e etc têm contacto e até e-mail do próprio jornalista que escreveu o artigo, escrevam a ele a vossa revolta e a explicarem quais são os termos que deviam utilizar.

Agora, todos os dias, ler a mesma cartilha chateia e irrita que nada acrescentam de valor ao fórum e é só uma lavagem de roupa suja, mas nisso os portugueses são excelentes, para falarem mal uns dos outros, para ver o que faz a vizinha nisso são prós e no fórum mais parece isso.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Dez 2017 às 13:09)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Mas numa sociedade em que cada pessoa é dona das suas escolhas, e fazem-nas na Internet, basta mudar o canal, ou seja, visitar as fontes credíveis que estão disponíveis.



Não, não e não. Primeiro, isso parte do pressuposto que toda a gente é capaz de discernir entre informação fidedigna e não fidedigna. Em Portugal temos gigantescas taxas de analfabetismo funcional e, infelizmente, muita gente não é capaz de fazer essa distinção. Se lêem no jornal ou vêem na TV acreditam. E, na verdade, deveria ser assim mesmo.
Em segundo lugar, isso traz associada a ideia que temos de aceitar que há meios de comunicação social que mentem, enganam e desinformam e que é assim mesmo ao invés de pugnarmos pela qualidade e pela exigência generalizadas.


----------



## Zulo (27 Dez 2017 às 13:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> 99.99999% da população chamam tromba de água a chuva intensa, sempre ouvi, às vezes também digo e ainda não morri por dizer, mas aqui, é pecado se alguém disser é um pecador e será criticado.
> 
> Segundo a priberam o significado de tromba de água é:
> 
> ...



Já agora,esse dicionário tem lá a palavra "Dilúvio"? É que deve ser uma das palavras mais usadas neste forum quando se calhar nem chuva intensa se pode chamar. Não faltam mensagens no tópico dos seguimentos locais a dizer "DILUVIO".. Depois vemos vídeos e bem...... 




ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não, não e não. Primeiro, isso parte do pressuposto que toda a gente é capaz de discernir entre informação fidedigna e não fidedigna. Em Portugal temos gigantescas taxas de analfabetismo funcional e, infelizmente, muita gente não é capaz de fazer essa distinção. Se lêem no jornal ou vêem na TV acreditam. E, na verdade, deveria ser assim mesmo.
> Em segundo lugar, isso traz associada a ideia que temos de aceitar que há meios de comunicação social que mentem, enganam e desinformam e que é assim mesmo ao invés de pugnarmos pela qualidade e pela exigência generalizadas.



Em relação ao que disse e bem,EU não aceitei que dissessem que tinham havido mentiras num Telejornal que eu vi e não encontrei mentira alguma. Já agora,as mais de 200 ocorrências até ao momento,também são mentira?Era só isso.
Falemos das coisas quando há motivo,deixemos o sensacionalismo para lá. Este é o refúgio que todos procuram quando precisam de informações meteorologicas,fruto da confiança que demorou uns anos a conquistar. Façamos tudo para que não se perca esse sentido de responsabilidade,no que nos fôr possível claro.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Dez 2017 às 14:08)

Zulo disse:


> Em relação ao que disse e bem,EU não aceitei que dissessem que tinham havido mentiras num Telejornal que eu vi e não encontrei mentira alguma. Já agora,as mais de 200 ocorrências até ao momento,também são mentira?Era só isso.



Eu citei a pessoa a quem pretendia responder. Se algum dia pretender responder a um post seu, será a si que citarei, como julgo facilmente entendível.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Dez 2017 às 14:08)

Pelo teor de algumas mensagens aqui a comunicação social não tem erros grosseiros, é um espectáculo.
O povo português é brando, se calhar brando demais... todos nós damos erros, e o erro aceita-se.
Mas pergunto o que é aquilo, por exemplo na TVI? aquelas "previsões "? céu limpo, quando as previsões apontam para chuva e temperaturas de 20ºc, quando estão previstos 10ºc... e todos os dias  a mesma história.
Nem falo por mim, mas falo por pessoas mais velhas analfabetas, que não têm o conhecimento como nós temos para procurar a informação correta.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Dez 2017 às 14:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pelo teor de algumas mensagens aqui a comunicação social não tem erros grosseiros, é um espectáculo.
> O povo português é brando, se calhar brando demais... todos nós damos erros, e o erro aceita-se.
> Mas pergunto o que é aquilo, por exemplo na TVI? aquelas "previsões "? céu limpo, quando as previsões apontam para chuva e temperaturas de 20ºc, quando estão previstos 10ºc... e todos os dias  a mesma história.
> Nem falo por mim, mas falo por pessoas mais velhas analfabetas, que não têm o conhecimento como nós temos para procurar a informação correta.



Eu nem sequer me informo sobre meteorologia (e sobre o resto, já agora) na TV ou jornais (que não compro há mais de uma década!) mas achar que em Portugal uma parte muito considerável das pessoas não se informa através do que vê na TV e que tem a capacidade de discernir entre 'boa' e 'má' informação é não conhecer a realidade do país. Seria excelente que assim fosse mas não é. Aceitar que as coisas são assim mesmo é perpetuar a situação.


----------



## JCARL (27 Dez 2017 às 14:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> 99.99999% da população chamam tromba de água a chuva intensa, sempre ouvi, às vezes também digo e ainda não morri por dizer, mas aqui, é pecado se alguém disser é um pecador e será criticado.
> 
> Segundo a priberam o significado de tromba de água é:
> 
> ...




*O que é uma tromba de água ?*

Uma tromba de água é um fenómeno meteorológico que consiste num turbilhão de vento, muitas vezes violento, cuja presença se manifesta por uma coluna nebulosa ou cone nebuloso invertido em forma de funil que emerge da base de um cumulonimbo, e por um tufo constituído por gotículas de água levantadas da superfície do mar. 

Em linguagem popular é frequente usar-se o termo tromba de água de forma errada, em particular, para definir um episódio de precipitação forte. Na realidade, poderá ocorrer precipitação forte associada a uma tromba de água, mas são dois fenómenos distintos.

fonte: IPMA ( http://www.ipma.pt/pt/educativa/faq/meteorologia/observacao/faq_0006.html )


----------



## criz0r (27 Dez 2017 às 15:45)

vitamos disse:


> Ok, é um facto. Há erros, mas agora vejamos um outro lado.
> 
> Por aqui supostamente existe um conhecimento maior. E no entanto já aqui foram ditas tantas expressões erradas comummente difundidas nos meios de comunicação... E outras nem tanto...
> 
> ...



Não acho que erros como "Condições Climatéricas" ou "Metereologia" sejam assim tao graves ao ponto de confundir um episódio de precipitação forte com uma "Tromba D'Água" que é algo completamente diferente. Esses erros podem ser apenas lapsos enquanto que o resto é mesmo falta de informação. Até porque segundo o IPMA:



> Em que sentido se deve usar o termo “condições climatéricas”?
> 
> É correto, por exemplo, dizer que numa determinada data e hora, o estado do tempo que se caracterizou por chuva intensa, obrigou à interrupção de um jogo de futebol.
> 
> É incorreto dizer que foi devido às condições climáticas ou climatéricas. Por outro lado, por exemplo, é correto dizer que as condições climáticas de Atlanta, nos meses de Julho e Agosto, com temperatura do ar e humidade relativa elevadas, podem prejudicar o desempenho dos atletas.


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Dez 2017 às 16:27)

Fico triste que não chova no resto do país como chove por cá nestes dias...a seca teria aliviado bastante


----------



## Teya (27 Dez 2017 às 16:29)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Não, não e não. Primeiro, isso parte do pressuposto que toda a gente é capaz de discernir entre informação fidedigna e não fidedigna. Em Portugal temos gigantescas taxas de analfabetismo funcional e, infelizmente, muita gente não é capaz de fazer essa distinção. Se lêem no jornal ou vêem na TV acreditam. E, na verdade, deveria ser assim mesmo.
> Em segundo lugar, isso traz associada a ideia que temos de aceitar que há meios de comunicação social que mentem, enganam e desinformam e que é assim mesmo ao invés de pugnarmos pela qualidade e pela exigência generalizadas.



Eu concordo consigo e de facto a realidade do país é exactamente assim como descreveu, mas supõe-se que os membros deste fórum não recorram aos meios de comunicação para saberem o estado do tempo, e o que está aqui em causa é virem para aqui criticar constantemente quando já todos sabemos da desinformção (erros e afins) que esses meios de comunicação partilham em prol das audiências, havendo inclusivé um tópico para tais 'tesourinhos deprimentes'.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Dez 2017 às 16:56)

Teya disse:


> Eu concordo consigo e de facto a realidade do país é exactamente assim como descreveu, mas supõe-se que os membros deste fórum não recorram aos meios de comunicação para saberem o estado do tempo, e o que está aqui em causa é virem para aqui criticar constantemente quando já todos sabemos da desinformção (erros e afins) que esses meios de comunicação partilham em prol das audiências, havendo inclusivé um tópico para tais 'tesourinhos deprimentes'.



Certo. Mas todos (ou quase, vá) temos família, amigos, conhecidos que vêem e lêem essas barbaridades e, não só acreditam, como partilham e comentam. Eu já nem digo nada, porque obviamente quando negamos, surge o inevitável 'mas eu vi na TV'. Quanto ao tópico em causa, se serve para medronhos e afins (não é uma crítica é uma constatação), lamentos intermináveis sobre a falta de chuva e previsões de seca até 2019, não vejo grande problema. No entanto, a existir, a moderação tratará de alertar, como faz sempre que entende e muito bem.


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2017 às 17:22)

Este evento acabou por ser bem interessante para algumas regiões do país, mesmo aqui no interior norte. Já os próximos dias vão ser bem diferentes. Até ao final do mês os dias serão relativamente quentes, mas devem vir acompanhados de alguma precipitação, principalmente nos relevos expostos do litoral norte.


----------



## Torto 21 (27 Dez 2017 às 18:18)

Por acaso no outro dia quando fiquei sem net, vi o tempo para o dia seguinte e davam céu limpo num canal e eu descansado não levei o guarda—chuva, ao fim da tarde quando vinha para casa, começou a chover, cheguei a casa todo molhado que nem um pinto.
Fiquei constipado até, tive de beber um bagaço com mel para isto ficar curado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2017 às 18:28)

Torto 21 disse:


> Por acaso no outro dia quando fiquei sem net, vi o tempo para o dia seguinte e davam céu limpo num canal e eu descansado não levei o guarda—chuva, ao fim da tarde quando vinha para casa, começou a chover, cheguei a casa todo molhado que nem um pinto.
> Fiquei constipado até, tive de beber um bagaço com mel para isto ficar curado.


Cá para mim isso foi desculpa pró copo...


----------



## Zulo (27 Dez 2017 às 18:56)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu citei a pessoa a quem pretendia responder. Se algum dia pretender responder a um post seu, será a si que citarei, como julgo facilmente entendível.



Aconteceu o mesmo com o meu post, citei-a a si porque era a si que queria citar. Também creio que terá percebido....


----------



## Torto 21 (27 Dez 2017 às 19:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Cá para mim isso foi desculpa pró copo...


Voçes julgam que eu estou a brincar...
Mas é verdade bagaço com mel é bom para a constipação/ gripe, o melhor é mesmo um bagaço caseiro.


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 19:17)

Torto 21 disse:


> Voçes julgam que eu estou a brincar...
> Mas é verdade bagaço com mel é bom para a constipação/ gripe, o melhor é mesmo um bagaço caseiro.


Para mim o mais eficaz é o Medronho 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Torto 21 (27 Dez 2017 às 19:22)

joselamego disse:


> Para mim o mais eficaz é o Medronho
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Pois não sei, nunca experimentei essa combinação


----------



## Torto 21 (27 Dez 2017 às 19:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Cá para mim isso foi desculpa pró copo...


Nesta altura do ano, nada melhor do que estar à lareira a comer um chouriço assado,a beber uma bebida , e a ouvir a chuva lá fora...


----------



## comentador (27 Dez 2017 às 21:03)

Boa noite a todos! 

Bem! É caso para dizer: Apesar da seca vai chovendo. Aqui para o Sul estas últimas chuvas não contribuíram em nada para as reservas das barragens, mas já são muito boas, pois para as culturas de sequeiro( cereais, prados e pastagens) já é muito bom. Os campos já verdejam mais.


----------



## Stinger (27 Dez 2017 às 21:38)

Parece que a estrela não tem grande neve ... Previsões ?


----------



## Marco pires (27 Dez 2017 às 21:50)

só stress.
quer tudo chuva e como ela não cai como seria desejável os ânimos andam muitos sensíveis.


----------



## Dan (27 Dez 2017 às 21:53)

Vai estar calor, teremos alguma precipitação nos próximos dias, mas com uma cota de neve elevada, quase sempre acima dos 2000m.


----------



## joselamego (27 Dez 2017 às 22:10)

Dan disse:


> Vai estar calor, teremos alguma precipitação nos próximos dias, mas com uma cota de neve elevada, quase sempre acima dos 2000m.


No fim de ano, a cota deverá andar a "raspar" os 2000/ ou até mais metros, ou seja parece-me difícil haver acumulação de neve na serra da estrela! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Dez 2017 às 22:39)

Zulo disse:


> Aconteceu o mesmo com o meu post, citei-a a si porque era a si que queria citar. Também creio que terá percebido....



Not really.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Dez 2017 às 22:41)

joselamego disse:


> No fim de ano, a cota deverá andar a "raspar" os 2000/ ou até mais metros, ou seja parece-me difícil haver acumulação de neve na serra da estrela!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



O pessoal que marcou o fim de ano para lá chora de dor ao ler isto...


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2017 às 22:43)

Os modelos estão tão maus que é melhor mesmo beber para esquecer


----------



## cepp1 (28 Dez 2017 às 00:20)

Acabado de chegar a Leiria, vindo da Guarda, que temporal, chuva chuva e mais chuva, que gosto


----------



## 1337 (28 Dez 2017 às 01:33)

Num país tão pequeno, temos o Norte com praticamente uma semana de chuva garantida, e o Sul do país sem praticamente chuva nenhuma. Impressiona realmente...


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2017 às 01:51)

1337 disse:


> Num país tão pequeno, temos o Norte com praticamente uma semana de chuva garantida, e o Sul do país sem praticamente chuva nenhuma. Impressiona realmente...


Pois é, infelizmente, o anticiclone não está com vontade de deixar as depressões descerem de modo a que deêm chuva a todo o país como deve de ser. Tudo passa de raspão na península e como é óbvio só sai o extremo norte beneficiado.
Aquilo que está aqui em causa, não é o facto de chover mais no norte do que no sul pois isso sempre foi assim, é apenas o facto das enormes diferenças.
Enquanto ai para norte muitas zonas já ultrapassaram os 200mm este mês, aqui a sul metade das zonas nem aos 40mm chegaram.
Chuva boa para o solo e que com a continuação sempre aumenta um pouco os caudais dos cursos de água principalmente aqueles que nascem em zonas montanhosas como é o caso do rio que passa aqui na minha terra, mas para o resto não é. Hoje vi uma foto de uma barragem perto da Guarda e o estado em que ela estava era muito mau.
Veremos como será janeiro, só desejava que chovesse de modo a que todo o país tivesse um verão mais tranquilo no que diz respeito ao abastecimento de água e outras coisas, mas está complicado isso acontecer.


----------



## cepp1 (28 Dez 2017 às 08:59)

Depois desta semana a seca, pelo memos no Minho vai levar um corte na intensidade brutal.
Dos rios que vi, barragem da aguieira e ranhados baixa, mas ja vi mais baixa
O rio Dao é que mete pena, em sta.comba esta quase seco.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Dez 2017 às 09:04)

Bom dia companheiros...

Olhando o GFS não se vê grandes alterações no panorama a Norte, muita palha e pouca chuva, assim deverá arrancar o ano 2018...






Não se vê grandes chuvas nem grandes frios, como sempre tudo muito indefinido no 2º painel e o AA sempre à espreita, também me parece que na Europa desde o UK até ao leste, Janeiro prometem sempre à custa da míngua dos mesmos, nós.


----------



## Zulo (28 Dez 2017 às 09:17)

Pelo menos em Lisboa ainda não parou de chover(seja morrinha,seja aqueles pingos tocados a vento).. Não é o que todos desejávamos mas já é qualquer coisa.Se logo à noite me lembrar mostro como está o Rio a passar aqui junto ao Jamor..Já corre bem melhor que há um mês!


----------



## dahon (28 Dez 2017 às 11:44)

cepp1 disse:


> Depois desta semana a seca, pelo memos no Minho vai levar um corte na intensidade brutal.
> Dos rios que vi, barragem da aguieira e ranhados baixa, mas ja vi mais baixa
> O rio Dao é que mete pena, em sta.comba esta quase seco.



Em Sta. Comba Dão o que se vê é o rio Dão mas já em zona de albufeira da barragem da Aguieira. Ou seja não é bem representativo do caudal do rio mas sim do baixo nível da albufeira. Mas neste caso estão os dois em níveis muito baixos. E naquele local neste momento é possível constatar esses dois factos. 
Além disso tendo em conta a situação que todos sabemos com a barragem de Fagilde o caudal do Dão vai permanecer num valor reduzido por algum tempo. Mesmo com as chuvas que tem ocorrido.


----------



## Dan (28 Dez 2017 às 12:34)

cepp1 disse:


> Depois desta semana a seca, pelo memos no Minho vai levar um corte na intensidade brutal.
> Dos rios que vi, barragem da aguieira e ranhados baixa, mas ja vi mais baixa
> O rio Dao é que mete pena, em sta.comba esta quase seco.



Algumas áreas do norte, principalmente no litoral, já têm os solos saturados, mas a maior parte do território de Portugal continental esta ainda com menos de 50% de água nos solos.


----------



## invent (28 Dez 2017 às 13:43)

O rio Dão e o rio Coja desaguam ambos na barragem de Fagilde e a partir desta, o nome dado ao rio que segue até à barragem da Aguieira é Rio Dão.
A ideia que tenho é que o caudal do rio Coja sempre foi mais forte que o caudal do rio Dão.
Atualmente o rio Coja até leva um bom caudal em comparação com outros anos, digo isto porque costumo atravessar uma zona do rio para ir aos míscaros e já o vi pior por esta altura do ano.


----------



## 1337 (28 Dez 2017 às 14:19)

Dan disse:


> Algumas áreas do norte, principalmente no litoral, já têm os solos saturados, mas a maior parte do território de Portugal continental esta ainda com menos de 50% de água nos solos.


Solos saturados? Também não exageres, ainda há muito para "enxugar" por cá. Não é por estar este mês perto da média que satura os solos. Depois de uns 7 meses abaixo da média mal seria se saturasse logo no 1º mês dentro da média...


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Dez 2017 às 15:12)

1337 disse:


> Solos saturados? Também não exageres, ainda há muito para "enxugar" por cá. Não é por estar este mês perto da média que satura os solos. Depois de uns 7 meses abaixo da média mal seria se saturasse logo no 1º mês dentro da média...


De acordo com este mapa do IPMA, sim, o solo já está saturado em boa parte do noroeste:


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Dez 2017 às 15:13)

1337 disse:


> Solos saturados? Também não exageres, ainda há muito para "enxugar" por cá. Não é por estar este mês perto da média que satura os solos. Depois de uns 7 meses abaixo da média mal seria se saturasse logo no 1º mês dentro da média...


Para tirar as dúvidas basta visualizar o mapa da percentagem de água no solo do ipma.


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Dez 2017 às 15:22)

Tiagolco disse:


> De acordo com este mapa do IPMA, sim, o solo já tem capacidade de campo (todos os poros estão ocupados com água) em boa parte do noroeste:



Tivemos a mesma ideia


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2017 às 17:09)

Alguém que ajude os anticiclones marítimos do Hemisfério Norte a mudarem de local


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2017 às 17:18)

Foi difícil mas já começa a haver concordância GFS/GEM/UKMO. Resta saber a saída do ECM.


----------



## Torto 21 (28 Dez 2017 às 17:20)

joselamego disse:


> 100% de acordo contigo Rozzo
> Janeiro será chuvoso...daqui a uns dias vamos ter a prova dos 9
> Bom ano!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Qual é a tua percentagem de certezas num Janeiro chuvoso?


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2017 às 17:22)

Torto 21 disse:


> Qual é a tua percentagem de certezas num Janeiro chuvoso?


Os tais modelos a longo prazo que já anunciavam janeiro chuvoso, e as previsões do Bestweather e do Mário Marques ! Os modelos põe, tiram e depois voltam a pôr , sempre foi assim...temos que saber esperar ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2017 às 17:29)

O MetOffice/Met Éireann também deverão nomear mais uma tempestade.






Localização incerta mas o vento deverá ser severo.


----------



## 1337 (28 Dez 2017 às 17:35)

c0ldPT disse:


> Tivemos a mesma ideia


Esse mapa não corresponde á realidade, para mim solos saturados significa que já não conseguem absorver mais água. Os campos daqui nenhum está cheio de água ou algo parecido, quem vê esse mapa até pensa que tem chovido muito por cá lol


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2017 às 17:40)




----------



## Torto 21 (28 Dez 2017 às 17:41)

joselamego disse:


> Os tais modelos a longo prazo que já anunciavam janeiro chuvoso, e as previsões do Bestweather e do Mário Marques ! Os modelos põe, tiram e depois voltam a pôr , sempre foi assim...temos que saber esperar ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Espero que tenhas razão, de não tiveres paciência todos erramos, mas eu não me fio muito nas previsões do Bestweather.


----------



## Orion (28 Dez 2017 às 18:19)

Cá está.






Agora é esperar para se perceber os pormenores da 'Carmen'.


----------



## Pek (28 Dez 2017 às 19:19)

Orion disse:


> Cá está.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Animación





Parece que vamos fuertes con el "abecedario" de tempestades


----------



## André Filipe Bom (28 Dez 2017 às 19:23)

Eu não acredito muito nessas previsões sazonais, pois também como podem estarem já a dizer que vai ser seco ou chuvoso, são só previsões não são certezas, temos que ir acompanhando sempre o desenrolar da situação, parece certo que os próximos dias já vai ser de tempo um pouco mais estável na região sul, mas o norte ainda vai ter uma boa frente dia 31, a partir dai nenhum modelo sabe ao certo o que irá acontecer.


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Dez 2017 às 19:24)

Para a França e Reino Unido.... para o sul de Portugal é mais uma que de nada vai servir....


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2017 às 19:30)

Torto 21 disse:


> Espero que tenhas razão, de não tiveres paciência todos erramos, mas eu não me fio muito nas previsões do Bestweather.



Por esses já estávamos com pontes submersas, andam a anunciar meses muito chuvosos desde o fim do Verão... Metade de Janeiro estou a ver ir no caminho seco no Sul pelo menos.


----------



## Torto 21 (28 Dez 2017 às 19:31)

Vai para França... nós aqui também que precisamos não vamos ter quase nada...


----------



## Torto 21 (28 Dez 2017 às 19:34)

miguel disse:


> Por esses já estávamos com pontes submersas, andam a anunciar meses muito chuvosos desde o fim do Verão... Metade de Janeiro estou a ver ir no caminho seco no Sul pelo menos.


Verdade,  se nos fôssemos fiar nas previsões do Bestweather já estaríamos a andar de barco


----------



## Torto 21 (28 Dez 2017 às 19:38)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Para a França e Reino Unido.... para o sul de Portugal é mais uma que de nada vai servir....


Não vale a pena ganharmos esperanças... Janeiro deve ser mais do mesmo, aqui ainda me safei nestes dias com alguma chuva, mas para aí acho que pouco choveu.
Mesmo assim Dezembro vai ser seco.


----------



## Torto 21 (28 Dez 2017 às 19:41)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Peço desculpa se vos induzi em erro, os modelos estacionais que partilhei acertaram em cheio no AA nos últimos 18 meses, acreditei que acertaria também no inverso... aliás já estar a enterrar Janeiro quando ainda nem começou, vá menos!


É normal, é mais fácil acertar no AA do que a chuva.


----------



## Pek (28 Dez 2017 às 19:56)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Para a França e Reino Unido.... para o sul de Portugal é mais uma que de nada vai servir....



Para Francia...y para el norte de Iberia, no se nos olvide, que además suele ser la zona en la que más precipita y en la que más viento hace con este tipo de tempestades cuando discurren por debajo de Cornualles afectando al Golfo de Vizcaya. Ya pasó con Ana y con Bruno (y con casi todas las anteriores).


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2017 às 20:27)

Será?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Dez 2017 às 20:29)

joselamego disse:


> Será?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vitamos (28 Dez 2017 às 21:39)

Prever que Janeiro será o melhor mês do lnverno está ao nível Lapaliceano de afirmar que na noite de ano Novo existem fortes possibilidades de ocorrerem comas alcoólicos

É de tal forma popular que é um cromo repetido de uma caderneta anual... Aquele que todos têm e já nem dá para trocar.
Há um mais ocasional (sendo ocasional ao nível do ano sim ano não) do vai ser o inverno mais frio/chuvoso dos últimos x anos (alguns sites internacionais afamados fazem isso...). Mais arriscado e interessante que a aposta anterior, mas mais passível de grandes ganhos no meteoplacard


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Dez 2017 às 22:51)

Os companheiros do BestWeather apesar do trabalho louvável parecem não perceber os erros que insistentemente repetem, se a chuva que tantas vezes prevêem tivesse caído, a seca estaria resolvida.
Tem lá gente de valor e a ideia é fazer daquilo uma empresa, passo arriscado, mas um pouco de ambição e vontade de fazer diferente faz falta a este meio.
Por outro lado fazem tanta falta aqui o Stormy... O Daniel Vilão... Uma coisa não impede a outra (ou será que impede?) 
Voltem pá!


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2017 às 23:06)

Portugal distinguido como o país da Europa com mais sol ! 



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## invent (28 Dez 2017 às 23:08)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Os companheiros do BestWeather apesar do trabalho louvável parecem não perceber os erros que insistentemente repetem, se a chuva que tantas vezes prevêem tivesse caído, a seca estaria resolvida.
> Tem lá gente de valor e a ideia é fazer daquilo uma empresa, passo arriscado, mas um pouco de ambição e vontade de fazer diferente faz falta a este meio.
> Por outro lado fazem tanta falta aqui o Stormy... O Daniel Vilão... Uma coisa não impede a outra (ou será que impede?)
> Voltem pá!



Se com a previsões que fazem fora do fórum ainda levam aqui com as típicas bicadas, quantas não levariam hoje em dia se as expusessem aqui?
Existem pessoas que se cansam com o tempo, pena é o mesmo não acontecer com tanta frequência com os artistas dos lamentos e com os pessimistas crónicos, mas prontos, para esses quando abusam em demasia, temos sempre a opção ignorar membro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Dez 2017 às 23:22)

@joselamego , o Algarve é que foi distinguido e não Portugal.  Somos o rei do sol e nisso somos os maiores. 

Aliás, o título da notícia é Algarve - Campeão Europeu do Sol 2017, excelente notícia para o turismo.


----------



## joselamego (28 Dez 2017 às 23:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> @joselamego , o Algarve é que foi distinguido e não Portugal.  Somos o rei do sol e nisso somos os maiores.
> 
> Aliás, o título da notícia é Algarve - Campeão Europeu do Sol 2017, excelente notícia para o turismo.


Então li mal, li que era Portugal ...sorry pelo erro Algarvio .
Obrigado pelo reparo ! 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (28 Dez 2017 às 23:45)

joselamego disse:


> Será?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curiosamente há algumas runs tem mostrado está tendência..
O resultado!? É  mais ou menos este! 






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (28 Dez 2017 às 23:57)

joselamego disse:


> Portugal distinguido como o país da Europa com mais sol !
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Disso já não havia dúvidas!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Dez 2017 às 10:27)

Foi um Dezembro dual, muito bom no litoral norte, muito mau no sul.
Mesmo no Norte as difirenças são abismais, se no Minho vi os solos alagados, na minha aldeia o ribeiro continuava seco, não havia qualquer água a brotar dos nascente que há pelo menos 2 anos, muitos não rebentam.

Esperemos que as previsões sazonais estejam certas e Janeiro continue chuvoso e se extenda ao Sul,


----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2017 às 15:48)

E cá está:


Se a lista fosse única o 'Dylan' (que não teria este nome) seria a 6ª tempestade nomeada.

---


----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2017 às 16:03)

E a atualização da futura Carmen.


----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2017 às 17:59)

Neste caso vou usar a temperatura aparente. Cenário atual:






Mínimas e máximas para amanhã.











Para fins comparativos e no local habitual do frio polar:











E é por isso que se usa 'médias' e não se generaliza eventos locais em fenómenos globais.


----------



## AMFC (29 Dez 2017 às 18:18)

E assim se despede 2017, um ano que em termos meteorológicos espero que não se repita, que 2018 seja realmente ano novo chuva nova.
Bom ano para todos.


----------



## Orion (29 Dez 2017 às 20:48)

Parece que o Dylan vai ter uma estrutura interessante.


----------



## Marco pires (29 Dez 2017 às 21:26)

despede-se 2017 e o mês também.
um dezembro onde o stress hídrico acabou em praticamente todo o território, com locais dentro da média mensal ou até ligeiramente acima, com os níveis de agua no solo já bastante aceitáveis tendo em conta o cenário de outubro e novembro, e até já em fase de saturação na faixa litoral norte.
o sul e zonas mais a interior ainda estão em défice mas muito melhor que no inicio do mês, a reposição de agua das barragens está claramente abaixo do que seria desejável e os níveis ainda preocupantes, mas já existe alguma reposição e até uma normalidade na zona litoral norte.
os cenários dantescos de seca alarmante estão agora arredados e tendo em conta que ainda temos 3/4 meses para recuperar, creio que podemos respirar com mais alivio e deixar de vez os fatalismos e lamentos que já não coincidem com a realidade, quanto muito há que olhar ainda com alguma atenção para as barragens e a necessária reposição dos valores normais, ainda bastante insuficientes mas com tempo para recuperar.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2017 às 21:47)

Marco pires disse:


> despede-se 2017 e o mês também.
> um dezembro onde o stress hídrico acabou em praticamente todo o território, com locais dentro da média mensal ou até ligeiramente acima, com os níveis de agua no solo já bastante aceitáveis tendo em conta o cenário de outubro e novembro, e até já em fase de saturação na faixa litoral norte.
> o sul e zonas mais a interior ainda estão em défice mas muito melhor que no inicio do mês, a reposição de agua das barragens está claramente abaixo do que seria desejável e os níveis ainda preocupantes, mas já existe alguma reposição e até uma normalidade na zona litoral norte.
> os cenários dantescos de seca alarmante estão agora arredados e tendo em conta que ainda temos 3/4 meses para recuperar, creio que podemos respirar com mais alivio e deixar de vez os fatalismos e lamentos que já não coincidem com a realidade, quanto muito há que olhar ainda com alguma atenção para as barragens e a necessária reposição dos valores normais, ainda bastante insuficientes mas com tempo para recuperar.


Em grande parte do Alentejo há zonas onde a percentagem de água no sol está abaixo dos 20% sendo que algumas zonas no Baixo Alentejo têm percentagem inferior a 10% tal como o mapa do IPMA de 27 de dezembro mostra, ou seja, é o mesmo que nada. Quanto ás barragens, no litoral norte já recebem alguma coisa é verdade mas em grande parte do país nem por isso, esta chuva é persistente mas é miudinha, é boa para os solos mas não é suficiente para fazer cursos de água correr logo assim que chove tendo em conta que a seca tem sido extremamente prolongada. Na região sul, ainda não há uma única barragem a receber água decente, este evento não deu nada de jeito à região, apenas aqui o Alto Alentejo recebeu algo mais decente, principalmente a zona da Serra de S. Mamede, por isso é que o rio neste momento aqui na minha terra já tem um bom caudal porque se dependesse da chuva que cai aqui nas zonas mais baixas, continuava seco. Vamos ver os próximos meses mas se se resumir a isto, continuamos sem estar livres de ter falta de água no verão.
Não é nenhum drama, é apenas a realidade.


----------



## martinus (30 Dez 2017 às 02:16)

rozzo disse:


> Há um tópico para o tema do aquecimento global SFF.
> Obrigado
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk



De facto já descobri o tópico sobre o Aquecimento Global. Ainda não descobri foi nenhum tópico sobre "Arrefecimento Global" ou "Nova Idade do Gelo". Se não há, é possível criar esse tópico ou isso seria por alguma razão considerado inconveniente?


----------



## martinus (30 Dez 2017 às 02:33)

Se esse tópico existisse eu poderia, por exemplo, apontar para esta notícia e outras: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ing-temperatures-cause-mini-ice-age-2030.html

Não havendo o tópico, não o faço, porque publicar este material no tópico do Aquecimento Global seria "invadir" o tópico errado, e suscitar a irritação dos seus frequentadores, claramente.


----------



## Orion (30 Dez 2017 às 04:59)

martinus disse:


> De facto já descobri o tópico sobre o Aquecimento Global. Ainda não descobri foi nenhum tópico sobre "Arrefecimento Global" ou "Nova Idade do Gelo". Se não há, é possível criar esse tópico ou isso seria por alguma razão considerado inconveniente?



https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/the-global-cooling-o-arrefecimento-global.1957/

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/o-arrefecimento-global-esta-a-comecar.767/

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/aquecimento-global-vs-arrefecimento-global.2977/

Não precisas de agradecer 



martinus disse:


> Se esse tópico existisse eu poderia, por exemplo, apontar para esta notícia e outras: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ing-temperatures-cause-mini-ice-age-2030.html
> 
> Não havendo o tópico, não o faço, porque publicar este material no tópico do Aquecimento Global seria "invadir" o tópico errado, e suscitar a irritação dos seus frequentadores, claramente.



https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/aquecimento-global.1358/pagina-120#post-645714

Foi publicado e da minha parte não houve reação.

Quanto a esse teu artigo, o DM basicamente reciclou este de 2015   http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...un-sleep-2020-cause-temperatures-plummet.html

Como é tempo de festa não me vou esticar. Recomendações de leituras de fim de ano 

- https://phys.org/news/2015-07-mini-ice-age-hoopla-giant.html

- https://www.metoffice.gov.uk/news/releases/2015/solar-activity

- https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn24512-solar-activity-heads-for-lowest-low-in-four-centuries/

Próspero ano novo


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2017 às 06:17)

E que tal os efeitos fresquinhos de uma Eleanor britânica? 

O GFS insiste nas últimas 2 saídas que os reis magos nos podem trazer umas surpresas, a bordo de uma potente corrente de jato aos 300hPa trariam algum frio da frente polar, e fala em neve a cotas médias/baixas entre os dias 5/6, no entanto receio que esteja a alucinar um pouco porque no ensemble a temperatura aos 850hPa pouco passa dos 0º.Para além disto, aquilo que o GFS apresenta, é também mais do mesmo "período mais frio  precipitação quase ausente", a ser verdade poderia ainda dar para boas acumulações nos sítios do costume.

O ECMWF é no entanto mais moderado e já há algumas saídas que fala em iso(s) aos 850hPa a rondar os -2ºC e -31ºC/-32ºC aos 500hPa. 

Ensemble:





A alucinação da DAM 526, -3º/-4º aos 850hPa e -35º aos 500 GFS:


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2017 às 11:35)

Os dois principais modelos (ECM e GFS) continuam a modelar uma entrada fria , nos dias 5/6 janeiro 
Mesmo na saída 06 gfs prevê 
Se se confirmar, a cota da neve poderá rondar os 600 metros 
...........
Feliz ano novo 2018!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (30 Dez 2017 às 11:53)

Mais do que a entrada fria, é a sucessiva passagem de frentes que podem deixar um belo acumulado na primeira semana de Janeiro.


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2017 às 11:58)

dahon disse:


> Mais do que a entrada fria, é a sucessiva passagem de frentes que podem deixar um belo acumulado na primeira semana de Janeiro.



Para já, o principais modelos assim o indicam:


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Dez 2017 às 12:44)

Quanto á entrada fria que se fala, há locais do norte onde o Gfs indica quase -5°C aos 850hpa e -36°C aos 500hpa... Isso daria cota quase 0.


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2017 às 13:03)

c0ldPT disse:


> Quanto á entrada fria que se fala, há locais do norte onde o Gfs indica quase -5°C aos 850hpa e -36°C aos 500hpa... Isso daria cota quase 0.


Ainda é cedo para se saber 
Se se confirmar a cota no interior norte poderá ser baixa, mas como acontece sempre nestas entradas frias a precipitação é mais escassa 
Aguardemos!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## VimDePantufas (30 Dez 2017 às 13:49)

martinus disse:


> Se esse tópico existisse eu poderia, por exemplo, apontar para esta notícia e outras: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ing-temperatures-cause-mini-ice-age-2030.html
> 
> Não havendo o tópico, não o faço, porque publicar este material no tópico do Aquecimento Global seria "invadir" o tópico errado, e suscitar a irritação dos seus frequentadores, claramente.


Podes abrir o tópico e dar-lhe o respectivo nome


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2017 às 14:18)

*ÚLTIMA HORA : Tempestade Carmen chega em força dia 5 de Janeiro !*

*Nova Meteo *1 DIA ATRÁS

AO MINUTO


A tempestade Carmen, chega a Portugal a partir do dia 5 de Janeiro em força, todo o país vai ficar no aviso vermelho, numa escala de 4 o mais grave de  todos.

As ondas vão chegar quase aos 10 metros de altitude, os ventos vão ser parecidos como o da tempestade Ana, entre os 100 e 130 km/hora. Atenção esta nova tempestade vai ser mais agressiva e instantânea, vai durar 3 dias.

Além dos ventos e das ondas, as chuvas vão passar a aguaceiros muito fortes, acompanhados garantidamente de trovoadas dispersas passando a esparsas, e o granizo também vai ser presente durante esses 3 dias.

Para já conte com céus negros até ao fim do ano, na primeira semana conte com chuva, e o ínicio da nova depressão cavada instável, chamada - Carmen.

Feliz Ano Novo 2018 e Boas Festas !!!

#NovaMeteo

http://www.novameteo.ga/2017/12/ultima-hora-tempestade-carmen-chega-em.html


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Dez 2017 às 14:28)

Snifa disse:


> *ÚLTIMA HORA : Tempestade Carmen chega em força dia 5 de Janeiro !*
> 
> *Nova Meteo *1 DIA ATRÁS
> 
> ...



Vi inúmeras partilhas dessa notícia ontem á noite... Esse site veio aumentar a desordem e falsidade meteorológica que já existia  Pior, as pessoas preferem informar-se nesses sites de m**** do que no IPMA ou outra autoridade fidedigna


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2017 às 14:33)

c0ldPT disse:


> Vi inúmeras partilhas dessa notícia ontem á noite... Esse site veio aumentar a desordem e falsidade meteorológica que já existia  Pior, as pessoas preferem informar-se nesses sites de m**** do que no IPMA ou outra autoridade fidedigna



Nem mais, será um site de humor? É que mais parece...sinceramente, sites como este, que brincam com informação que se quer util e rigorosa, deviam ser eliminados.Para desinformação meteorológica já chega a televisão..


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (30 Dez 2017 às 14:50)

Snifa disse:


> *ÚLTIMA HORA : Tempestade Carmen chega em força dia 5 de Janeiro !*
> 
> *Nova Meteo *1 DIA ATRÁS
> 
> ...


Aqui está um bom exemplo do que critico em certos "colegas" de profissão. Pejado de erros, sem fundamento; nem algo elementar como a diferença entre altura e altitude sabe defender. Mas, uma vez mais, a culpa também está do lado do leitor e da sofreguidão de partilhar, partilhar, partilhar. Não há sentido crítico e apenas se pretende sensacionalismo.


----------



## Orion (30 Dez 2017 às 15:09)

Na comunicação social francesa já se fala da Carmen. Resta saber qual será o primeiro IM a oficializar o nome.


Relativamente ao Dylan...


... 'ele' já é vísivel:


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2017 às 15:37)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Aqui está um bom exemplo do que critico em certos "colegas" de profissão. Pejado de erros, sem fundamento; nem algo elementar como a diferença entre altura e altitude sabe defender. Mas, uma vez mais, a culpa também está do lado do leitor e da sofreguidão de partilhar, partilhar, partilhar. Não há sentido crítico e apenas se pretende sensacionalismo.


Denunciem a página...


----------



## jonas (30 Dez 2017 às 15:42)

c0ldPT disse:


> Quanto á entrada fria que se fala, há locais do norte onde o Gfs indica quase -5°C aos 850hpa e -36°C aos 500hpa... Isso daria cota quase 0.


Já há 3 saidas que o GFS vem indicando esse cenário, veremos...


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Dez 2017 às 15:43)

Snifa disse:


> *ÚLTIMA HORA : Tempestade Carmen chega em força dia 5 de Janeiro !*
> 
> *Nova Meteo *1 DIA ATRÁS
> 
> ...





c0ldPT disse:


> Vi inúmeras partilhas dessa notícia ontem á noite... Esse site veio aumentar a desordem e falsidade meteorológica que já existia  Pior, as pessoas preferem informar-se nesses sites de m**** do que no IPMA ou outra autoridade fidedigna





Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Aqui está um bom exemplo do que critico em certos "colegas" de profissão. Pejado de erros, sem fundamento; nem algo elementar como a diferença entre altura e altitude sabe defender. Mas, uma vez mais, a culpa também está do lado do leitor e da sofreguidão de partilhar, partilhar, partilhar. Não há sentido crítico e apenas se pretende sensacionalismo.





Flaviense21 disse:


> Denunciem a página...


Parece que tanto o site como a página do facebook foram desactivados. 
Pelo menos dá erro quando tento acessar.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (30 Dez 2017 às 15:44)

A página creio que já foi banida... Não consigo aceder... Confirmam?

Foi penoso ver a página dos bombeiros portugueses a partilhar tal alarvidade...


----------



## Snifa (30 Dez 2017 às 15:56)

A mim a pagina dá  o "temido" erro 404, as tantas foi mesmo eliminada/banida...


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2017 às 15:57)

Deve ter sido banida, também me dá erro .   

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (30 Dez 2017 às 16:14)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A página creio que já foi banida... Não consigo aceder... Confirmam?
> 
> Foi penoso ver a página dos bombeiros portugueses a partilhar tal alarvidade...



A dos Bombeiros ainda lá está a publicação... não se percebe como uma página dessas partilha noticias sem pés nem cabeça...
A outra Nova Meteo está mesmo em baixo já...


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (30 Dez 2017 às 17:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Parece que tanto o site como a página do facebook foram desactivados.
> Pelo menos dá erro quando tento acessar.


Pode estar inactiva por excesso de acessos e o servidor não suportar tantas entradas...


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (30 Dez 2017 às 17:19)

Tiagolco disse:


> Parece que tanto o site como a página do facebook foram desactivados.
> Pelo menos dá erro quando tento acessar.


Pode estar inactiva por excesso de acessos e o servidor não suportar tantas entradas...


Flaviense21 disse:


> Denunciem a página...


Pode ser denunciado, mas não está registada como órgão de informação. Infelizmente a selvajaria chamada internet permite que pseudo órgãos de informação actuem como tal (pelo menos enquanto conseguem)...


----------



## David sf (30 Dez 2017 às 17:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A página creio que já foi banida... Não consigo aceder... Confirmam?
> 
> Foi penoso ver a página dos bombeiros portugueses a partilhar tal alarvidade...



Um puto com pouca noção e armado em jornalista sensacionalista abre uma página para mandar uns bitaites sobre meteorologia. Qualquer pessoa com dois dedos de testa percebe isso, o autor até estava identificado como "membro da equipa" na tal página do Facebook.
Se é minimamente aceitável que um miúdo de 15 anos escreva aquelas patetices, é absolutamente inaceitável que pessoas adultas levem a sério aqueles disparates.
Tudo isto diz muito mais sobre, por exemplo, a pessoa que gere a página dos bombeiros portugueses, do que propriamente sobre o autor das alarvidades.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Dez 2017 às 18:14)

David sf disse:


> Um puto com pouca noção e armado em jornalista sensacionalista abre uma página para mandar uns bitaites sobre meteorologia. Qualquer pessoa com dois dedos de testa percebe isso, o autor até estava identificado como "membro da equipa" na tal página do Facebook.
> Se é minimamente aceitável que um miúdo de 15 anos escreva aquelas patetices, é absolutamente inaceitável que pessoas adultas levem a sério aqueles disparates.
> Tudo isto diz muito mais sobre, por exemplo, a pessoa que gere a página dos bombeiros portugueses, do que propriamente sobre o autor das alarvidades.



discordo...
Não é minimamente aceitável que alguém abra uma página e diga as alarvices que quiser...
E depois, para além de dizer muito sobre quem gere a tal página dos bombeiros, diz também é muito sobre o nível de conhecimentos e sensibilização que a população tem para esta temática da meteorologia.. ou seja... Nível ZERO! Já para não falar nos meios de comunicação social, autênticos abutres do clickbait!

infelizmente hoje em dia a maior parte da população quer é partilhar noticias sensacionalistas e calamitosas, pouco se importando se são verdadeiras ou não... Não estamos minimamente preparados nem sensibilizados para estes temas.. somos um povo (na sua maioria) meteorologicamente (e não só!) Inculto! Dêem novelas e futebol e a malta fica contente!

Por mais esforços que se façam em formações, sensibilizações, etc.. na temática, ninguém se importa muito com isso... Se até uma boa parte dos membros deste fórum pouco se importa com tudo isto também.. que dizer do resto da população que está fora destes contextos... enfim...


----------



## Mr. Neves (30 Dez 2017 às 22:38)

Má saída do GFS para os que podiam ver amostras de neve a cotas baixas nas regiões do centro do país, houve um corte de frio aos 500hPa e um pequeno corte aos 850hPa. Pode-se dizer também a respeito desta saída, *que mais uma vez tudo os "nuestros hermanos" e a região mediterrânica levaram*, em especial aos 500hPa... Ainda assim continuam a haver cotas jeitosas a rondar os 250m para alguns pontos da região norte do país...

Aqui está aquilo que o GFS 18z nos oferece aos 500hPa:






Resumindo, a dorsal anticiclónica só consegue esticar-se e curvar quando a massa de ar frio já se está a afastar daqui:


----------



## joselamego (30 Dez 2017 às 23:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Má saída do GFS para os que podiam ver amostras de neve a cotas baixas nas regiões do centro do país, houve um corte de frio aos 500hPa e um pequeno corte aos 850hPa. Pode-se dizer também a respeito desta saída, *que mais uma vez tudo os "nuestros hermanos" e a região mediterrânica levaram*, em especial aos 500hPa... Ainda assim continuam a haver cotas jeitosas a rondar os 250m para alguns pontos da região norte do país...
> 
> Aqui está aquilo que o GFS 18z nos oferece aos 500hPa:
> 
> ...


Ainda é cedo, tanto pode subir como descer a cota ...
Temos que aguardar mais alguns dias .
Nesta saída 18 GFS, alguns locais do alto Alentejo veriam neve .

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2017 às 00:12)

joselamego disse:


> Ainda é cedo, tanto pode subir como descer a cota ...
> Temos que aguardar mais alguns dias .
> Nesta saída 18 GFS, alguns locais do alto Alentejo veriam neve .
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



A que locais te referes? A única coisa que poderia acontecer com esta saída era nevar em alguns pontos da serra de São Mamede como o Marvão, sei que a cidade de Portalegre possui uma parte alta que acho que passa os 500m, mas tenho dúvidas... Eu falei mais pelos tristes que como é hábito e normal não conseguem ver neve a cotas mais baixas...

Mas veremos de facto as próximas saídas...


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 00:31)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A que locais te referes? A única coisa que poderia acontecer com esta saída era nevar em alguns pontos da serra de São Mamede como o Marvão, sei que a cidade de Portalegre possui uma parte alta que acho que passa os 500m, mas tenho dúvidas... Eu falei mais pelos tristes que como é hábito e normal não conseguem ver neve a cotas mais baixas...
> 
> Mas veremos de facto as próximas saídas...


Pela saída 18:
Teríamos neve , pouca, em Vila real, Viseu, Lamego, guarda, e demais vilas e cidades do interior norte...
Castelo Branco por exemplo não teria...mas Portalegre sim ( fica a 500 metros a cidade) 
Eu sei que és de Tondela e desejas neve , nunca se sabe, nunca se sabe...
Aguardemos as próximas saídas !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2017 às 00:45)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A que locais te referes? A única coisa que poderia acontecer com esta saída era nevar em alguns pontos da serra de São Mamede como o Marvão, sei que a cidade de Portalegre possui uma parte alta que acho que passa os 500m, mas tenho dúvidas... Eu falei mais pelos tristes que como é hábito e normal não conseguem ver neve a cotas mais baixas...
> 
> Mas veremos de facto as próximas saídas...


o problema acaba por não ser a altura da cidade mas sim, o facto dos aguaceiros não chegarem ao interior e se chegarem, serão poucos e de certeza fracos. O GFS, assim mostra, os aguaceiros todos no litoral com direção NNW como é normal nestas situações. O problema da zona de S. Mamede raramente ver neve é mesmo esse.


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Dez 2017 às 01:05)

Bem, uma coisa é certa, o GFS já começou no corte, e quando assim é...  Ainda vamos acabar com uma banal iso -2ºC como mostra o ECM


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Dez 2017 às 01:42)

joralentejano disse:


> o problema acaba por não ser a altura da cidade mas sim, o facto dos aguaceiros não chegarem ao interior e se chegarem, serão poucos e de certeza fracos. O GFS, assim mostra, os aguaceiros todos no litoral com direção NNW como é normal nestas situações. O problema da zona de S. Mamede raramente ver neve é mesmo esse.



Pois foi por isso que disse que tinha dúvidas...  E ainda por cima esta saída cortou também na precipitação para alguns locais e o distrito de Portalegre não é exceção... Andamos aqui a falar de neve mas a seca ainda não tem os dias contados.

Agora veremos de facto se não sai tudo furado, porque ainda estamos a alguns dias do possível evento, e como diz o c0ldPT para já o ECMWF também não mostra nada de extraordinário em termos de frio, aliás não mostra na atual saída (embora tenha melhorado) mas também não mostrou na saída anterior.

O europeu está muito mais ponderado quanto ao frio e para além disso empurra-o mais para oeste, seria uma entrada mais húmida, o GFS por sua vez carrega temporariamente no frio, mas mais um pouco fica tudo em Espanha

ECWF 12Z:

Aos 850hPa 06/01/018 - 12UTC :





Aos 500hPa 06/01/018 - 12UTC :


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2017 às 01:59)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois foi por isso que disse que tinha dúvidas...  E ainda por cima esta saída cortou também na precipitação para alguns locais e o distrito de Portalegre não é exceção... Andamos aqui a falar de neve mas a seca ainda não tem os dias contados.
> 
> Agora veremos de facto se não sai tudo furado, porque ainda estamos a alguns dias do possível evento, e como diz o c0ldPT para já o ECMWF também não mostra nada de extraordinário em termos de frio, aliás não mostra na atual saída (embora tenha melhorado) mas também não mostrou na saída anterior.
> 
> ...


Exatamente! A seca provavelmente tem os dias contados apenas no extremo NW. Também, se não chovesse por lá agora, tal seria...
Como não estou habituado a ter neve por estas andanças, essas previsões pouco me interessam, aquilo que quero é chuva. Estou é a ver a chuva a ir pelo cano abaixo também, não foi só o GFS que retirou precipitação, apesar disso sempre prevê cerca de 12mm enquanto o ECM prevê 3mm 
Veremos as próximas saídas, pode ser que melhore. Aquilo que é certo é que o AA já está a empurrar tudo de modo a que fiquemos apenas com as pontas, como sempre.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2017 às 09:15)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A que locais te referes? A única coisa que poderia acontecer com esta saída era nevar em alguns pontos da serra de São Mamede como o Marvão, sei que a cidade de Portalegre possui uma parte alta que acho que passa os 500m, mas tenho dúvidas... Eu falei mais pelos tristes que como é hábito e normal não conseguem ver neve a cotas mais baixas...
> 
> Mas veremos de facto as próximas saídas...


A cidade de Portalegre está entre os 400m e os 600m, mesmo assim  neve na cidade lá vão uns anitos... 7/8 anos talvez que não há... já em São Mamede a história já é outra, e este ano por exemplo em Fevereiro caiu lá um bom nevão.
Quase todos os anos 1 ou 2 vezes por ano neva lá, as pessoas é que muitas vezes não sabem porque os pontos mais altos estão cerrados de nevoeiro e nem se dignam lá aparecer, depois claro também derrete rapidamente.
Tens sempre a opção do Caramulo aí relativamente perto, como se costuma dizer se a montanha não vai a Maomé, vai Maomé á montanha.
Mas provavelmente, neve só mesmo nos locais habituais, infelizmente, aguardemos as próximas saídas, ainda assim o mais importante neste momento é a chuva.


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Dez 2017 às 11:13)

Eis que o pseudo-evento frio começa a desvanecer  Menos precipitação, menos frio, enfim... Pode ser que ainda haja alguma chuvinha e uma nevezita nas terras altas


----------



## Cesar (31 Dez 2017 às 11:21)

Tudo vai acontecer, ou tempestade ou frio depois da tempestade, tenho um feeling que vamos ter primeiro uma tempestade e depois sim o frio.
Para já não vejo grandes mudanças sobre o frio da semana que vem.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Dez 2017 às 12:51)

c0ldPT disse:


> Bem, uma coisa é certa, o GFS já começou no corte, e quando assim é...  Ainda vamos acabar com uma banal iso -2ºC como mostra o ECM



A AEMET(ECM) coloca a cota nos 500 metros.
O normal é que com o passar dos dias os modelos cortem no frio e no final poderá cair algo nos locais do costume, a precipitação no limite como sempre...
Vamos acompanhando.


----------



## AMFC (31 Dez 2017 às 13:04)

E 2017 despede se de forma muito coerente com um curto borrifo.... Lindo


----------



## RedeMeteo (31 Dez 2017 às 14:11)

Todos a falar de neve... eu só queria era chuva


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Dez 2017 às 15:00)

RedeMeteo disse:


> Todos a falar de neve... eu só queria era chuva



Queremos todos... Acredita... Até porque dificilmente a previsão de neve se concretizará... Vamos acompanhando e vendo tudo a ir pra Itália como de costume... 
Esperemos que a chuva chegue a mais lugares... Os mapas nem estão maus de todo...
Feliz ano novo.


----------



## joselamego (31 Dez 2017 às 15:11)

Que o novo ano traga tempestades, trovoada, muita chuva ...dos céus !
Paz, saúde, sorrisos, amor!
Feliz ano 2018 a todos os membros do nosso fórum ! 
️

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Dez 2017 às 16:10)

Mais uma facada, menos frio para dia 5/6 na run das 12 do GFS Idem em precipitação!


----------



## cepp1 (31 Dez 2017 às 16:23)

que o 2018 comece como acabou 2017 com muita chuva, que continue assim e tudo me leva a crer que sim pelas previsões.
Para todos os foristas um feliz 2018


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2017 às 16:52)

cepp1 disse:


> que o 2018 comece como acabou 2017 com muita chuva, que continue assim e tudo me leva a crer que sim pelas previsões.
> Para todos os foristas um feliz 2018



 Se acabar como 2017 estamos tramados, chove em 20% a serio e o resto fica com os restos...


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2017 às 17:01)

*FELIZ 2018 A TODOS OS MEMBROS E VISITANTES* deste nobre espaço.
Que o novo ano vos sorria em tudo, mesmo meteorologicamente falando...

E para o novo ano um desejo especial...





 (a 10 dias a chuva não nos largará neste cantinho...)​


----------



## cepp1 (31 Dez 2017 às 20:41)

miguel disse:


> Se acabar como 2017 estamos tramados, chove em 20% a serio e o resto fica com os restos...



Tanto em Leiria onde vivo e Viana do Castelo (de onde sou) tem chovido muito e bem. Falo da realidade que sei.


----------



## Pek (31 Dez 2017 às 21:27)

Desde Menorca deseo una Feliz salida de 2017 y entrada de 2018 para todo el foro Meteopt!!

Abrazos


----------



## cova beira (1 Jan 2018 às 19:00)

europeu novamente com uma boa saída, falta frio em altura para a neve descer dos 600 metros, mas também começa a mostrar uma situação muito interessante para as 192 h com entrada atlântica a progredir com muito frio instalado e nestas situações é que as cotas podem ser mais baixas que o previsto.


----------



## joselamego (1 Jan 2018 às 19:04)

Eu estou otimista !
Sinto que vamos ter um bom evento 
Os modelos estão a ficar em concordância !
A cota poderá rondar os 500 metros ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Jan 2018 às 19:26)

joselamego disse:


> Eu estou otimista !
> Sinto que vamos ter um bom evento
> Os modelos estão a ficar em concordância !
> A cota poderá rondar os 500 metros ...
> ...


Um bom evento, mas não extraordinário.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Jan 2018 às 21:01)

Aemet dá cota 400m para sábado e domingo, Lobios já tem símbolo de neve no fim de semana. Para Tui a cota está nos 500m.


----------



## cova beira (2 Jan 2018 às 13:30)

mapa de sonho ás 96h do europeu muita discrepância ainda entre modelos


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2018 às 13:38)

cova beira disse:


> mapa de sonho ás 96h do europeu muita discrepância ainda entre modelos


O problema está no GFS,tem tirado frio enquanto o europeu tem mantido...vamos aguardar até quinta para ter mais certezas!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (2 Jan 2018 às 13:54)

Tenho quase a certeza que vai ganhar o europeu.


----------

